#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-27
<JRe> Riddell: kat should be fixed (http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kat)
<Riddell> JRe: rocking
<JRee> wow ten minute black-out :(
<Riddell> 10:04 < Riddell> JRe: rocking
<JRe> Riddell: ;) thanks!
<Riddell> \sh: could you review katapult and kat?
<\sh> Riddell: yepp...this evening :)
<\sh> ah btw...the usb recognition with kde isn't working
<Riddell> \sh: in breezy the media:/ HAL stuff is broken I know
<Riddell> maybe I should look at that today
<\sh> Riddell: ah ok..so it's hal dbus magic?
<Riddell> \sh: could you update your konqueror-shortcuts package to wiki.ubuntu.com
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> i can't type under X anymore
<Riddell> \sh: I can't even start X any more 
<\sh> well, X is starting and in gnome everything works fine
<\sh> with KDE ... not keyboard anymore
<\sh> I just fixed the links for the XKeysymDB
<\sh> and XKB
<motaboy> Hi all!
<Riddell> hello motaboy 
<Riddell> motaboy: fancy reviewing some packages?
<motaboy> Riddell: now that I finished the first packaging of koffice I'll start reviewing :D
<motaboy> Riddell: I have some printing problems with kde 3.4.1 from breezy
<motaboy> Riddell: the preview with kmail, kate and others (not kpdf) is empty e nothing is sent to the printer
<motaboy> Riddell: do you have the same problem.
<motaboy> ?
<JRe> hi motaboy 
<uniq> hi guys.
<uniq> riddell: got the cds today. thanks :)
<motaboy> Hi JRe!
<Riddell> motaboy: speedcrunch, katapult, kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts and kat are all wanting review 
<Riddell> motaboy: hmm, I confirm on the printing issue
<motaboy> Riddell: I haven't tried with kde 3.4.1 with hoary
<Riddell> motaboy: I asked bab what he plans for koffice-i18n and he isn't sure but will probably keep 1 large source file, so we'll wait for him to do that
<motaboy> Riddell: ok
<motaboy> Riddell: do you know if is bab going to update the debian dir of koffice?
<Riddell> motaboy: no doubt he will once he's finished the packaging
<motaboy> Riddell: good. How these things usually work? he'll take a look at the debian made by me (probably with tons of problem) or he'll just do it's own packaging?
<Riddell> motaboy: probably he'll just do it himself, but if he watches breezy changes he might see it when I upload and take a look
<uniq> riddell: where are the comments on kio-locate and ipodslave?
<Riddell> uniq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages
<uniq> ah.. i was reading MOTUToReview.. thanks.
<JRe> motaboy: abakus has not yet been reviewed ?
<Riddell> the big question is abakus or speedcrunch for breezy?
<Riddell> (KOffice vs OpenOffice being the little question)
<motaboy> JRe: I think abakus was already reviewed and accepted for hoary, but it was lost as hoary was freezed in that period.
<JRe> Riddell: i think may be abaKus is more advanced, but speedcrunch will be turned into real kde apps
<JRe> motaboy: okay!
<JRe> Riddell: so it's not easy to decide
<JRe> Riddell: OpenOffice - KOffice is not an easy choice too ;)
<JRe> motaboy: ping me when you will have packageed the 0.80.2 abaKus i am impatient to try it ;) !
<JRe> ow there is some words about speedcrunch on abakus homepage
<Riddell> motaboy: metabar reviewed, looks good
<Riddell> \sh: please review metabar too
<JRe> Riddell: katapult typo fixed
<\sh> Riddell, noted
<Riddell> JRe: woo :)
<Riddell> JRe: any reason to use your package over other one for KRecipies?
<\sh> Riddell, for kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts i fixed the issues...even the bugs <-> bug thing
<Riddell> \sh: cool :)
<Riddell> \sh: you can probably upload kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts now
<JRe> Riddell: the only difference is that i have separated recipes from kreceipe (arch-indep and arch-dep package) so if the author plan to furnish more recipe with krecipe may be it can be usefull (but it's not so important there is only 1mb of recipe now)
<\sh> Riddell, i need at least 2 others
<Riddell> \sh: me and motaboy and you makes 3
<\sh> Riddell, i can't review my own package ;)
<Riddell> don't see why not
<Riddell> who else can we get?
<\sh> hmmm...where is motaboy? ,-)
<\sh> he should write his name on the wiki page ;)
<\sh> i will ask ogra, he will kill me, but it's worth a try ;)
<Riddell> \sh: he /msg'ed me that it was fine, motaboy: can you add approval to wiki please
<motaboy> Riddell: yes. I'll add it. 
* motaboy was playing/working with a SUN cluster
<\sh> i want to try joerg schilings opensolaris distri :)
<motaboy> Eheh. A news said that the gentoo creator started working for Microsoft.
<JRe> \sh: i'am looking at kwin-style-qinx. may be you can add the copyright in the copyright file like Copyright (c) 2002-2004 David Johnson <david@usermode.org>
<JRe> \sh: under license file
<JRe> motaboy: yeah i have read that! in the nwes thay also say that miguel de icaza was looking for the job!
<\sh> JRe, isn't it on top?
<JRe> \sh: no there is the name of the upstream author without the copyright, no ?
<\sh> jre: note it on the wiki please, i will have a look directly when I'm at home
<JRe> \sh: okay i'll note that. i'll note also that you can remove the dirs file
<\sh> JRe, riddell did that :)
<JRe> \sh: ow okay ;) ;) ;)
<\sh> ok...preparing to go home
<JRe> \sh: okay i have added also a review for njam
<motaboy> Riddell: for kdebluetooth there's libqobex that is installed on the system as shared library. I don't think that any other project is using it. Should i package it as any other library or it's ok to keep it in the same deb of the programs?
<Riddell> motaboy: it should be a separate package
<motaboy> Riddell: ok.
<\sh> riddell: where is metabar located?
<JRe> \sh: metabar: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/breezy/
<\sh> JRe, thx
<\sh> review of metabar started ;)
<JRe> \sh: hehe ;)
* motaboy goes home. See you later.
<\sh> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: could not find path for libkatapultcatalog.so.0
<JRe> \sh: that is not metabar ;)
<\sh> katapult ;)
<JRe> \sh: it's strange i don't have this warning when i run lintian
<\sh> JRe, it's in my pbuilder
<\sh> JRe, u override linitian 
<JRe> \sh: ow yes ;)
<\sh> but what about something like DEB_SHLIBDEPS_LIBRARY_arkrpg := libfoo
<\sh> DEB_SHLIBDEPS_INCLUDE_arkrpg := debian/libfoo/usr/lib/
<JRe> \sh: sorry i have to go! i see you tomorow!
<\sh> JRe,  i will try it out and write something
<JRe> \sh: okay, thanks a lot ;) !
<\sh> ok...katapult reviewed
<\sh> and fixed ;)
<\sh> next is metabar
<\sh> metabar checked, riddell mentioned already everything -> after that ok for me
<uniq> riddell: did you look at the new(est) kbandwidth package? (12 jun) 
<Riddell> uniq: doing so now
<uniq> great. i'm fixing kio-locate now.
<Riddell> uniq: probably best not to use "DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL := yes" 
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> uniq: couple more changes for kbandwidth at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages
<uniq> k.
<uniq> riddell: as for kio-locate changing the version to 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 would be a 'downgrade' from what's already in the changelog.. do we want that? 
<uniq> (ref. your comment on MOTUNewPackages)
<Riddell> uniq: I think we do since the debian version is unreleased isn't it?
<Riddell> but might be an idea to check in #ubuntu-motu
<uniq> it's not in debian.. it's upstream.
<uniq> ok.. i'll do that.
<uniq> riddell: new kio-locate uploaded.
<\sh> isn't uniq a motu?
<uniq> nop.
<uniq> he is not.
<\sh> grmpf...I need one more for k-k-s
<uniq> heh.. well.. i don't have much time right now.. :/
<Riddell> \sh: try poking amu or haggai 
<uniq> have two psychology papers i should be writing.. and i'm changing jobs..
<uniq> k-k-s? 
<Riddell> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<uniq> ah.
<Riddell> uniq: need to rm -r cache with kio-locate
<Riddell> on clean
<uniq> fixed. and new diff/dsc/orig uploaded.
<Riddell> uniq: "rm: cannot remove `./cache/': No such file or directory"
<Riddell> uniq: needs to be  rm -rf cache
<Riddell> my fault that
<uniq> just got the error myself.
<uniq> fixing.
<uniq> uploaded.. with 'rm -rf cache'
<uniq> new kbandwidth uploaded.
<froud-writing> Riddell: you about?
<froud-writing> ppl I am looking for a way that ubuntu-doc team can work on a Kubuntu Guide in SVN. I would like to have a vendor drop of KDE docs (already checkout local) in svn and make copy of it to trunk where people will write. changes that apply upstream will be merged back to the vendor/ and pushed upstream. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can accomplish it?
<\sh> Riddell, will it fix my kxdb problem? ,-)
<\sh> hoi motaboy
<motaboy> hi \sh 
<\sh> motaboy, metabar reviewed, fix hoary -> breezy :) and then find a 3rd motu :)
<motaboy> \sh: fixing now. thanks!
<\sh> riddell: kdesktop is freezing in update manager
<\sh> hmm..was finished but didn't show it :(
<Riddell> froud-writing: you want to branch KDE's documentation?
<froud-writing> Riddell: no
<froud-writing> I want to custom for kubuntu
<froud-writing> just thinking of it now
<froud-writing> I have kde-doc checkout
<froud-writing> I would make an import of that to ubuntu-doc svn in /vendor
<froud-writing> then do an svn cp to our trunk
<froud-writing> that way I can update the vendor/ by merging changes from upstream to it
<froud-writing> and then selectively merge changes from the vendor/ to the trunk/
<froud-writing> you think it can work?
<froud-writing> thing is we will be starting at revision 427473.
<froud-writing> Riddell: how would you handle it?
<Riddell> froud-writing: sounds like a branch of KDE's documentation to me
<froud-writing> so how would you do a customization for kubuntu?
<Riddell> froud-writing: why would we?
<froud-writing> you dont think it is needed?
<Riddell> froud-writing: what would it be for?
<froud-writing> Khelpcenter
<Riddell> but why the need to change KDE's documentation?  if we add a Kubuntu guide or three that's great but I don't see the need to change anything from KDE
<froud-writing> Riddell: no not really upstream is doing a sterling job
<froud-writing> but ppl want us to work more with upstream
<Riddell> froud-writing: so work upstream then, unless it's a Kubuntu specific document
<froud-writing> I thought this could be one way without actually just going upstream and doing the work up there
<froud-writing> :-)
<froud-writing> Ok I agree its a bad idea
<froud-writing> what about selective import with xinclude
<froud-writing> so we can reuse nodes in the upstream docs within a kubuntu specific doc?
<froud-writing> for example we may import a chapter or two from the kde docs into a book
<Riddell> I don't know what xinclude is, sounds awfae fancy
<froud-writing> like an import
<froud-writing> instead of duplicating by copy paste you create a new instance at time of processing only
<Riddell> sure
<froud-writing> sure you think it can work?
<Riddell> dunno, as I say I've never heard of it :)
<froud-writing> it just seems that we so often can use upstream text instead of writing it a new
<froud-writing> the question is how to do this in a way that is maintainable?
<froud-writing> ideas are wlecome
<\sh> Riddell, kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts can go for an upload ;) dholbach signed
<Riddell> \sh: awooga
<Riddell> \sh: on you go then
<\sh> Riddell, just now...have to check dholbachs package
<\sh> btw...is mota a motu? ,-)
<\sh> i wasn't sure
<abbas>  have a problem kubuntu mount cdrom
<abbas>  use imac
<abbas> when  plase cd
<abbas> computer is slow
<abbas> it isn't mount
<abbas> it isn't recognize
<Riddell> abbas: what does `top` say is using up the CPU?
<abbas> ppc g4
<abbas> 700mhz
<Riddell> abbas: francophone?
<abbas> no sory
<abbas>  plase cd but it isn't mount
<abbas>  is slow
<Riddell> run  `top`
<Riddell> see which process is busy
<abbas> top isn't run :)
<abbas> :)
<abbas> :(
<abbas> can you see by ssh or krdc
<abbas> please
<Riddell> if you give me an account I could
<uniq> abbas: what if you eject the cd? 
<\sh> Riddell, we need to get motaboy a motu status ;)
<uniq> I had the same problem once on my ibook.
<uniq> it disappeared with some voodoo magic.. all by itself.
<abbas> \sh: I agree (me being Riddell)
* \sh is seeing doubles
<\sh> meeting now :)
<abbas> abbas, is the CD in just now????????????????????????????????????????
<abbas>  ok  just
<\sh> Riddell, please join #u-m
<\sh> ph u there ,-)
<\sh> shitty xchat
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-28
<Riddell> that remote desktop thing is quite nifty
<Riddell> abbas: no idea what the problem is I'm afraid though
<uniq> check dma for the cdrom.
<abbas> thank you  riddell
<Riddell> uniq: how does he do that?
<uniq> hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<Riddell> abbas: try the command uniq gave
<abbas> dev/cdrom:
<abbas>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<abbas>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<uniq> if dma was the problem everything should go smooth now.
<uniq> riddell: as for the MOTUNewPackages -  kbandwidth is fixed. if you haven't found any new problems? I don't havce the time to look at knights right now. i'm working on ipodslave.. i'll make a -dev package with .la and .h files.
<Riddell> uniq: but what would the -dev be needed for?
<uniq> do you think i should just drop the .h files? 
<uniq> it's the headers for the libraries accessing the ipod.. and the itunesdb. as of now i doubt anything else is using them.
<Riddell> right, libkpod.so and libitunesdb
<uniq> i could separate them too.
<Riddell> uniq: if other things are likely to compile against them I guess they should be in separate packages too
<uniq> yes.
<Riddell> gosh, how complex
<abbas> uniq can you see my problem
<abbas> :)
<uniq> abbas: enabling dma didn't help? - what does 'dmesg|tail -n10' say? - could you paste that on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ? 
<abbas>  send
<uniq> I/O error.
<uniq> could the CD be broken?
<abbas> no
<abbas> but on the ubuntu it is mount 
<abbas> why?
<abbas> why isn't mount on the kubuntu
<JRe> ubuntu review: http://www.reviewlinux.com/articles/8/1/Ubuntu---A-New-Approach-to-Desktop-Linux
<\sh> (new) kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts_0.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz optional kde
<\sh> (new) kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc optional kde
<\sh> (new) kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts_0.1.orig.tar.gz optional kde
<\sh> Changes: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (0.1-0ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<\sh> Your package contains new components which requires manual editing of
<\sh> the override file. It is ok otherwise, so please be patient. New
<\sh> packages are usually added to the override file about once a week.
<\sh> strike...uploaded
<Riddell> \sh: groovy
<\sh> Riddell, I wrote, that you signed as well, in the upload section of motunewpackages...;)
<JRe> \sh: thanks for your review!
<\sh> JRe, I'm on kat right now...and I think there is the same workaround usable as in katapult
<JRe> \sh: ok ;)
<\sh> riddell: have a look on motu :)
<\sh> JRe, hmmm...
<\sh> cd /tmp/buildd/kat-0.5.4/. && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure
<\sh> make[2] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/kat-0.5.4'
<\sh> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 13: autoconf: command not found
<\sh> make[2] : *** [configure]  Error 1
<JRe> \sh: mmm
<JRe> \sh: j have to put autoconf in build deps ?
<\sh> jre: u can disable the autotools generation at all...
<\sh> or is it important to rebuild configure, aclocal, makefiles etc?
<JRe> \sh: i don't think i have enabled autotools generation
<JRe> \sh: i take a look
<\sh> JRe, I think it's default...check cdbs
<JRe> \sh: no it don't seems to be the default
<JRe> \sh: may be in the kde class i take a look
<elmo> Riddell: ?
<JRe> \sh: may be it's because i patch admin/acinclude.m4.in ?
<Riddell> elmo?
<\sh> ah
<elmo> Riddell: why split out the kubuntu shortcuts to a separate package?
<\sh> JRe, then u should b-d autotools-dev and automake1.7
<JRe> \sh: yes sure, thanks!
<Riddell> elmo: seems a neater way to me, since they arn't part of upstream.  what's the disadvantage?
<elmo> every package that exists has a cost, which although it's small for one package, adds up signficantly when you times it by 16k
<elmo> and the cost is inflicted on all users, not just users of the package
<elmo> so there needs to be a good reason to create separate packages
<elmo> and if the package does what it says on the tin, I imagine you'd want it installed by default for kubuntu?
<Riddell> yes
<elmo> and if you would, that leads us back to: why separate it?
<elmo> it doesn't seem any different, than e.g. the changed default homepage in firefox
<\sh> elmo, cause we can put more toys inside, and u don't have to bug the buildds with compiling hardcore kdelibs and kdebase stuff all around when I change something only in some textfiles and config stuff
<hunger> Were some styles lost with the recent qt upgrade?
<Riddell> hunger: quite possible, got any in mind?
<Riddell> elmo: keeping it separate is simpler from our point of view but I'm happy to cede to whichever way you choose
<\sh> Riddell, do you know if someone is working on kolab?
<Riddell> \sh: not that I know of
<Riddell> \sh: kolab 1 was pretty well impossible to package in a Debian Policy consistent way
<Riddell> suspect kolab 2 is the same
<\sh> Riddell, because of the deps to apache,cyrus??
<Riddell> \sh: because it installed everything in /kolab and came with its own apache and cyrus
<Riddell> if it's possible to make it use the debian apache and cyrus that would be good
<\sh> Riddell, problem is "cyrus in debian is quite old" e.g. On my root server I'm running the cyrus imapd from experimental
<\sh> cause of the format of libdb4.x and configs, which I recovered from gentoo install
<\sh> apache isn't the problem at all I think...will have a look
<hunger> Riddell: The MacOSX-ish one.
<Riddell> hunger: kwin-baghira works for me
<hunger> Riddell: I'm talking about the qt-widget styles.
<\sh> motaboy, u there?
<Riddell> hunger: widget style works too
<hunger> Riddell: Works for me as well... it is just that the style I used to use is suddenly missing.
<Riddell> hunger: how can it be missing if it works?
<hunger> Riddell: If falls back to using something else.
<hunger> Riddell: And I can switch to others... just not to the one I had.
<hunger> None of the ones offered does a good highlighting of the active tab:-(
<motaboy> \sh: now.
<\sh> motaboy, you're a member right now? 
<motaboy> \sh: yes. :D
<Riddell> motaboy: what's happening with you at CC meeting?
<motaboy> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> motaboy: mako said he's get to you later
<motaboy> Riddell: dholbach asked to go to ubuntu-meeting for becoming a MOTU
<motaboy> Riddell: but I'm just a member, so I don't understand If I have to show up again or not. :(
<Riddell> but you're already a member, you need a technical board meeting to become a MOTU
* motaboy is busy with work and doesn't understand a lot in this moement. sorry
<motaboy> Riddell: eheheh. sorry.
<Riddell> Mez: "where do you want to see ubuntu/kubuntu go"  quick, think up a good answer to that
<Mez> lol
<\sh> mez: 90x10 
<\sh> that's the answer
<Mez> 900 ?
<\sh> no
<Mez> \sh, I've already done one :D
<Mez> Riddwll liked it
<\sh> 90% of all desktop users in 2010 ;) 
<Mez> I want to see ubuntu improve on it's already established base of being user friendly, and to eventually see it surpass other linux distributions in the fact that while being technologically superior, it is also user and newbie friendly
<Riddell> Mez: a word for Kubuntu in there would be nice :)
<Mez> weill do
<jjesse> better documentation then any other Open Source project
<Riddell> hello jjesse 
<jjesse> hello riddell
<Riddell> jjesse: planning on becoming an elite kubuntu hacker?
<\sh> motaboy, your person
<Mez> I never got to use my thing
<Riddell> Mez: save it for maintainership :)
<Mez> lol
* Mez doesnt know how long that'll take d
<Mez> er... I think i ought to go now :D
<Riddell> Mez: long enough to get on ogra's good side :)
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> anyhoo :D I think i ought to be going and talkign to my gf
<Mez> and i got an apple thing to go to aswell
<Mez> :D
<Mez> Riddell - I'm prob gonna need maintainership before that
<Mez> Backports ;)
<JRe> Anyone was able to import his GPG key into launchpad ?
<\sh> no
<\sh> did u receive an email?
<JRe> \sh: no 
* \sh neither
<JRe> \sh: At least one UID should be validated to get the key imported as your <- it s what hit say
<JRe> \sh: moreover, noone as never sign my key ;)
<\sh> GPG Keys:  	 1 GPG key(s)
<\sh> worked...I was looking at the wrong email account ;)
<\sh> sh@linux-server.org 
<motaboy> too bad. the new abakus uses scons...
<motaboy> and I cannot understand how to install in debian/tmp...
<Riddell> motaboy: look at how uniq did kio-locate
<motaboy> Riddell: thanks
<motaboy> uh. I have to force it in the prefix. I personally don't like it, but I can be wrong. :D
<Riddell> motaboy: what's wrong with that?
<motaboy> Riddell: I think that prefix should be the right dir where's it's installed. I can rember that it's also used by libtool to set the rpath. But with scons libtool isn't used so maybe it's not a problem or I'm totally wrong :D.
<uniq> hi.
<uniq> amu: ping. people are asking for kde 3.4.1 for amd64. I've sold my amd64. :|
<motaboy> Does someone tried Network manager?
<motaboy> I'd like to create an applet for kde, but first I have to know 2 things:
<motaboy> 1) is already there someone working on it?
<motaboy> 2) are the dbus QT3 bindings working (I think they are used for skype kopete plugin).
<\sh> first somebody has to explain to me, what network manager is doing anyways
<Riddell> motaboy: what is it?
<motaboy> Riddell: is a deamon, (started by redhat), that will manage the network interfaces in an easy way.
<motaboy> Riddell: it's already packages for breezy
<motaboy> Riddell: and has a gnome applet. But the daemon is DE independent
<motaboy> Riddell: If ubuntu move to it for net management I think that kde should have a similar applet
<motaboy> Riddell: resuming:
<motaboy> Riddell: network : NetworkManager
<motaboy> Riddell: media devices: Ivman (with a possible GUI for managing it)
<\sh> motaboy, hmm..do u want to write it in python?
<motaboy> Riddell: ACPI and power tools: maybe GnomePowerManager 
<motaboy> \sh: no! :D
<motaboy> \sh: only C++!
<motaboy> people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<motaboy> http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<\sh> motaboy, i think i have it installed
<\sh> but only managing my resolv.conf i don't see any advanteges
<motaboy> \sh: I tried it. but by now it have to integrate better with the system
<\sh> advantages
<motaboy> \sh: the final idea, should be to use it instead of /etc/init.d/ifupdown 
<motaboy> \sh: it has various backend that work with the distro's network tools like debian's ifup/down etc...
<motaboy> \sh: I really think it's a great idea
<Riddell> motaboy: I don't know of anyone working on it for KDE, but obviously you need to read their mailing lists etc to find out
<motaboy> Riddell: just read, found nothing
<Riddell> motaboy: there are dbus bindings for qt3, see kdebase/kioslave/media/kdedmodule/hal*
<\sh> hmm...i don't see the NetworkManager-gnome frontend 
<motaboy> Riddell: I know (I started the kde volume manager project but developed less code )
<motaboy> Riddell: but they aren't the dbus bindings
<motaboy> Riddell: they uses only the QT mainloop integration and all is managed by libhalsotrage
<motaboy> \sh: it's inside networkmanager
<motaboy> \sh: nm-applet
<\sh> ah
<Riddell> motaboy: well there's definatly dbus-qt bindings, but chances are you know more about them than me
<motaboy> Riddell: I never used them to send messages. I'm asking on #kde-devel
<motaboy> Riddell: BTW I found another project to start. :D
<Riddell> motaboy: what's the other one?
<motaboy> Riddell: kdebluetooth
<Riddell> and how's the kdebluetooth 1.0 packages coming along?
<motaboy> Riddell: I think that I have just to package it and it's ready. Firstly I have to ask to Fred ( the other dev)
<motaboy> Riddell: and of course fix all the packaging problems
<Riddell> motaboy: what are the packaging problems?
<motaboy> Riddell: the ones that you wrote on MotuNewPackages
<Riddell> ah :)
* motaboy uploaded the new abakus. :D
<Riddell> motaboy: 1 issue https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages
* motaboy goes home
<brodmann> i'm trying to extract a .run file, but everytime it extracts to the folder, when it's finished, it deletes that tmp folde
<Riddell> I've never heard of a .run file
<brodmann> do you know of any good extraction programs?
<Riddell> what are they?
<\sh> Riddell, normally a binary with a shell script around...shar archive
<allee> Hi
<allee> is there a place where one can easily download the debian/ubuntu pkg interdiff?
<Riddell> allee: apt-get or packages.ubuntu.com
<allee> apt-get I used up to now but it gets annoying ;)  I'll check p.u.c.  thx
<Riddell> haggai: what's the environment variable used by openoffice to work out which desktop is running?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-29
<haggai> Riddell: for KDE, it looks for KDE_FULL_SESSION or window manager=KWin
<haggai> Riddell: for Gnome, it looks for GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID, or window list properties GNOME_SM_PROXY or NAUTILUS_DESKTOP_WINDOW_ID, or a running gnome-panel
<haggai> Riddell: that's taken from a reading of the 1.9.78 source
<JRe> hehe new ktvschedule works!
<Riddell> haggai: thanks
<Riddell> JRe: woo
<JRe> kay added on kde apps
<JRe> Riddell: ktvschedule new upstream packaged ;)
<Riddell> JRe: build failure on ktvschedule
<Riddell> moc: channelselect_ui.h: No such file
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<JRe> Riddell: okay fixed
<JRe> Riddell: i am going to use DBUS- HAL for Kay in order to make it mounter independent ;) i mailed Kevin Otten from medio ioslave.
<Riddell> Kevin doesn't like hal
<JRe> Riddell: i am going to use the same system than him
<JRe> Riddell: because he already detect these event in media ioslave, no?
<Riddell> JRe: he didn't write the hal backend
<JRe> Riddell: hum
<JRe> Riddell: i am going to take a look in the media ioslave source to see what i can do! but it's better for Kay to be mounter independant no (= 0 configuration needed) ???
<Riddell> I imagine so yes
<hunger> Isen't there a DB thingy included in koffice 1.4?
<KaiL> not in breezy
<Riddell> hunger: kexi is being packaged separatly
<hunger> Why? Because the one in koffice is outdated already?
<Riddell> yes
<hunger> Riddell: Great, then we'll get the latest and greatest!
* hunger waits for updated kexi packages as patiently as he can.
<Riddell> elmo: do you know why kexi hasn't been imported with debian auto-sync?
<elmo>       kexi | 0.9beta1-1 | breezy/universe | source
<Riddell> ah hah
<JRe> cool :)
<hunger> And that means?
<hunger> kexi will be autobuild soonish?
<Riddell> hunger: naw, it failed, I'll ask for it to be put back once I've confirmed there's no gcc issues
<JRe> Riddell: anyone is packaging dataKiosk ?
<Riddell> JRe: nope, please do
<Riddell> KTorrent is another one that would be nice to have packaged
<\sh> Riddell: pointer?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<Riddell> I havn't tried it, might be a good reason why nobody has packaged it for all I know
<\sh> it's bloody ugly
<\sh> even my KPyBT is much nicer
<uniq> I can start doing some more packaging when the weekend comes. I'll be finished with my psychology papers tonight or tomorrow. finally.
<\sh> and PyBT is working...at least I can download torrents with fullspeed and upload with 1kb/s ,-)
<\sh> let me try kpybt if its working with breezy ;)
<Riddell> uniq: and people are asking about KOffice ppc packages :)
<uniq> riddell: will be ready soon.. started the compile before i got to bed yesterday.. but it failed.. so i'll have to restart it now :)
<JRe> Riddell: yeah KTorrent is a great idea. I think KHttrack could also be usefull
<JRe> \sh: ow you're developping a torrent manager in QT ?
<\sh> JRe: for kde :)
<\sh> http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/main.php/v/shermannpics/kpybt/
<\sh> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/kpybt
<uniq> great.
<uniq> finally i can throw azureus away.
<\sh> the functionality is in my first version PyBT (QTonly)
<JRe> \sh: wow congrats ;)
<JRe> \sh: it's a wat better than ktorrent!
<JRe> s/wat/way/
<JRe> uniq: yeah me too! i am so happy
<\sh> so for the backend I need nothing else then copy and paste
<uniq> the websearch thing in ktorrent looks nice though :)
<\sh> it's using bittorrent python classes and threads for the stuff...and the rest is mockup
<\sh> uniq: easy :)
<\sh> torrentsearch.com ;)
<uniq> yeah.. or something you can edit yourself.
<\sh> and another idea is to include a rss aggregator ;)
<JRe> \sh: i'll try it as soon as you will have packaged it
<uniq> \sh: something like the webshortcuts in konq.. you can add/edit/remove your own search engines. would be great. nice project :)
<uniq> i'll have to learn python this summer, no doubt.
<\sh> uniq: let me finish the first version ;)
<uniq> sure.. just got so excited :)
<\sh> btw...what u saw with the config dlg
<\sh> it's a working version of KConfigXT in PyKDE :)
<\sh> and actually, only ubuntu has the correct and working package ;)
<uniq> nice :)
<JRe> \sh: you have a damg interresting project on the read!
<JRe> s/damg/damn/
<JRe> s/read/road/
<\sh> too many for my time schedule ;)
<\sh> uniq: programming kde with python+pyqt+pykde is just like plain c++, but the compile times are less then a minimum
<JRe> \sh: you're programming other KDE apps?
<\sh> jre: if the backend of the libupdatemanager is finished (hopefully soon) I will take the kde frontend for it...and actually a replacement for kynaptic
<Riddell> libupdatemanager?
<\sh> riddell: ubw:UpdateManager ,-)
<JRe> \sh: you're using libap-front for the kynaptic replacement ?
<\sh> jre: no..python-apt
<\sh> jre: mvo is coding on it...so we can use it for installing removing checking updating deb archives
<JRe> \sh: okay seems great!
<\sh> jre: my old apps for kde: http://freshmeat.net/projects/kwhois/
<JRe> \sh: i actually try to help on the lib-aptfront project but it's not easy at all to code such a thing
<\sh> jre: http://freshmeat.net/projects/kmyirc/
<\sh> (kmyirc is even older then konversation) ,-)
<\sh> never had the time to finish it..and nobody wanted to take over..so it's a ghost project, but good for looking up for some code samples in c++ ;)
<\sh> kwhois works...and should even work with kde 3.4 (after replacing admin dir and recompile )
<JRe> \sh: ;) whatever if you need help on the kynaptic replacement project poke me i am very interessted in it!!!
<JRe> \sh: (if you could giveme the project page ;) )
<\sh> oh I just saw on the screenshots of kmyirc, that freenode was formerly known as openprojects.net ,-)
<\sh> jre: wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateManager
<\sh> or more easy: apt-get install kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts ; and then ubw:UpdateManager
<JRe> \sh: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcut is on hoary ???
<\sh> jre: oh no..breezy ;)
<\sh> jre: but get the sources from breezy and rebuild for hoary ;) 
<uniq> is breezy useable now? 
<JRe> \sh: yeah ;)
<Riddell> \sh: and what's the current status of libupdatemanager?
<\sh> Riddell: far from complete
<JRe> \sh: updatemanager is a replacement for kynaptic ???
<\sh> jre: no...but many of the logic is in there...for python-apt abstraction etc.
<\sh> everything what doesn't belong in a GUI app, should be in there.
<JRe> \sh: aaa okay right ;)
<JRe> \sh: okay so the kynaptic replacement is not started at all, just the lib are beeing worked ?
<\sh> jre: u can see some early mockups on my blog ;) 
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/11-Pynaptiq-A-Kynaptic-Replacement.html
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/12-More-from-Pynaptiq.html
<\sh> JRe: it was my first attempt: 1. to write something useful in python with pyqt, 2. my first step with python-apt (less docu, more hacking and much more trial and error)
<JRe> \sh: wow
<\sh> jre: i don't know if u can see the flash movie
<JRe> \sh: nop! but i definitively want to help you! i'll take a good look to python-apt
<JRe> \sh: it's already possible to install a package?
<\sh> jre: no, cause python-apt can't install a packge right now..I just made some test with untaring the control.tar.gz that was working but nothing else
<\sh> jre: it was the time of UDU and when ogra saw my attempts he reported to mvo  and well....we came together for this
<\sh> Riddell: the kde ui designer was kdevdesigner?
<Riddell> \sh: qt designer or kdevdesigner
<\sh> Riddell: hmm...why is it crashing?
<Riddell> works for me
<\sh> (no debugging symbols found)
<\sh> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<\sh> (no debugging symbols found)
<\sh> `system-supplied DSO at 0xffffe000' has disappeared; keeping its symbols.
<\sh> (breezy )
<\sh> need to be recompiled because of new qt lib?
<\sh> ahhh
<\sh> here it is
<\sh> Conflict in /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kdepimwidgets.so:
<\sh>   Plugin uses incompatible Qt library!
<\sh> Conflict in /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer/kpartsdesignerplugin.so:
<\sh>   Plugin uses incompatible Qt library!
<\sh> Conflict in /usr/lib/qt3/plugins/designer/libqscintillaplugin.so:
<\sh>   Plugin uses incompatible Qt library!
<Riddell> time for me to upgrade then
<\sh> ok..libqscintilla i can take
<\sh> after this, i have to push pyqt and pykde again into the buildds
<Riddell> \sh: why do you need to do that?
<\sh> Riddell: to recreate the c++ python bindings...
<\sh> w8
<\sh> let me check first the changes to qt
<\sh> but libqscintilla has go through
<\sh> why is the lib incompatible to the old build, actually?
<Riddell> qt designer's plugins seen to have very strict requirements of which Qt they work with
<\sh> Riddell: and the plugins are build by kdelibs or kdevelop?
<Riddell> \sh: kdelibs
<uniq> hah.. crazy http://www.merkeylaw.com/article.php?story=20050621145053855&mode=print
<\sh> qscintila is uploaded for recompile
<Riddell> uniq: new koffice packages up.  use those if compiling for PPC
<uniq> ok. at kubuntu.org ? 
<Riddell> uniq: yes
<uniq> will do.. just started the build.. restarting now.
<uniq> nice percentage indicator while compiling koffice :)
<Riddell> uniq: that's the magic of unsermake
<uniq> nice.. haven't tried unsermake before.
<Riddell> does make the .diff.gz somewhat large
<uniq> did you take a look at the new kbandwidth package? MOTUNewPackages doesn't seem to be updated.
<uniq> the issues mentioned there should be fixed.
<JRe> uniq: you have made a package using unsermake + cdbs ?
<uniq> jre: no, never used unsermake.. i use cdbs and debhelper mostly.
<uniq> i'm just compiling koffice for ppc.
<JRe> uniq: okay! i was looking for a package using cdbs and unsermake to see how to get it work!
<uniq> don't have that yet.
<Riddell> JRe: I think I made one
<Riddell> but I can't remember which now
<JRe> Riddell: i'll investigate your packages ;)
* motaboy hates the qt plugins magic key. But they are useful to mantain BIC
<JRe> Riddell: in how many time will KDE 3.5 go out ?
<JRe> Riddell: (more or less)
<\sh> Riddell: which packages must be uploaded for new qt compile of kde? kdepim and ? is it main or universe?
<uniq> kdepim is universe in breezy.. says apt-cache policy
<\sh> will check tomorrow...
<\sh> have to go and wash my clothes ;)
<uniq> good luck.
<Riddell> amu spotted, back left http://www.kstuff.org/lt2k5/day1/800.IMG_1874.JPG
<Riddell> I recognise that operating system http://www.kstuff.org/lt2k5/day1/800.IMG_1865.JPG
<uniq> nice :)
<uniq> amu with the debian shirt? 
<Riddell> yes
<uniq> cool.
<Riddell> kexi has 0.9beta1-1 and I want to upload 0.9 but 0.9 is less that 0.9beta
<uniq> heh. 
<froud> is there a colony 1 iso for kubuntu somewhere
<uniq> riddell: " we prefix thehttp://twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-commits/2003-September/008942.html  
<uniq> +previous version to the actual version. 1.0.6+1.0.7rc1 is <em>less
<uniq> +than</em> 1.0.7." 
<uniq> gah.. irssi didn't understand how i wanted that pasted :] 
<Riddell> yes, that's what he should have done
<Riddell> or used the ~ operator
<Riddell> tsk tsk
<uniq> how does ~ work in versioning? 
<Riddell> 0.9final seems good to me
<Riddell> uniq: ~ was added fairly recently to mean less than so 0.9~beta1 is less than 0.9
<uniq> ah. nice.
<Riddell> but I guess this kexi packager hasn't heard of it
<uniq> you can use 1:0.9-1 too, right? 
<Riddell> I could but then it'll be completely out of sync with debian
<uniq> good point. 
<uniq> hmm.. 2.6.12 has some new numbers in dmesg.. 
<uniq> riddell: koffice for ppc is uploaded. http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/koffice/ 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-30
<allee> Riddell: dpkg --compare-versions 0.9beta1 lt 0.9.0 && echo just another suggestion
<Riddell> uniq: cool, that's them up
<Riddell> allee: ah, handy to know
<uniq> gnite.
<JRe> morning
<\sh> moins jre
<JRe> Riddell: Kevin Otten is interrested with kay, he told me that may be he will help to get it into kdebase for KDE 3.5
<Riddell> JRe: ooh, nice
<JRe> Riddell: yeah it will be easier to integrate after ;)! In every case, i will make it also easy to add action when packaging software (for better kubuntu integration) as allee says
<allee> JRe: thx ;)
<JRe> Kevin also suggested that the action should also go in the popup menu of the media slave
<JRe> (which is a good idea)
<\sh> kde-style-lipstik is not working
<Riddell> \sh: which I guess is due to the qt recompile
<Riddell> but I'm wondering if there should be a dependency somewhere for this issue
<allee> Riddell: maybe it's one of the pkgs that shlibs did not list kdelibs?
<allee> no depends are okay
<\sh> Riddell: strange is, that this morning qt-designer didn't complain about the plugins, but kdevdesigner is not working at all
<Riddell> \sh: qt designer will have been recompiled along with qt
<Riddell> hmm
<\sh> Riddell: yeah, but it was complaining about the kdepim, qscintila and blabla plugins yesterday...so qscintila I uploaded to recompile, should be fine, but kdepim wasn't recompiled 
<\sh> and kdevdesigner is crashing as always...so somewhere is a problem
<\sh> and I have to prepare another upload of python-kde3...missing kdepyuic :(
<\sh> so...now I will heat up my laptop..time for coffee and tobacco :)
<\sh> riddell: for lipstik there is a new release, 1.2 now...
<Riddell> ah, a perfect excuse to update :)
<\sh> riddell: hmm...I should take ogras word and in the next couple of weeks apply for main upload rights, at least for kde stuff ;)
<Riddell> technical board next tuesday
<\sh> no..not now...too early 
<JRe> wow i have find the holy graal for kded developers ;)
<Riddell> JRe: put it somewhere that's easily googleable
<JRe> Riddell: http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/atmosphere/kdedtester/
<JRe> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/750
<Riddell> interesting
<JRe> Riddell: yes indeed
<JRe> Riddell: but it does not work :( :( :(
<JRe> Riddell: ow it's work but not for everything
<Riddell> fooey
<uniq> \sh_away: when is your kpybt preview version ready? ktorrent isn't useable to me. :)
<pef> hello
<uniq> hi.
<pef> I've added a new package for review to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages, have I to anounce it somewhere ?
<uniq> no, you can tell the guys in #ubuntu-motu
<uniq> but it's not required.
<uniq> maybe it's a good idea though.. that way you can get feedback directly.
<pef> thank you :)
<Riddell> pef: announcing here is good too for KDE packages
<pef> ok
<pef> I've added klibido to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages for review, can someone check it ? thank you :)
<Riddell> pef: sure.  poke me if I don't get back to you
<pef> nice :)
<Riddell> pef: comments on klibido on the web page
<Riddell> the important one being that there's already a package for it available upstream so that should be used
<pef> Riddell: yes, I've check here : http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/being_packaged but the last info says "Feel free to package it!  I'd love to see it in the archive." and no news since march 2005
<Riddell> pef: further upstream, package is at http://klibido.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> http://orniere-du-globe.net/debian
<pef> Riddell: so now, should I take this package or continue to work on mine ?
<Riddell> pef: take the one from them assuming it's sane
<pef> Riddell: ok, thank you
<pef> i have to go
<pef> bye !
<\sh> commenting in the mv command from share/apps/kdevelop to share/apps/kdevelop3 ?
<Riddell> quick fix would be just to do a symlink :)
<\sh> *g* but for breezy? is it coded somewhere?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Are you the packager for ark?
<Riddell> KabelKasper: in so much as I'm the packager for KDE yes
<KabelKasper> I found a patch for ark which makes it possible to extract .zip and .rar files with password protection.
<KabelKasper> Its an atachment in the bugzilla: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35371
<KabelKasper> Or do we have to wait for KDE 3.5?
<Riddell> is it in SVN?
<Riddell> 651 votes, popular :)
<KabelKasper> :-S can't find it?
<uniq> riddell: ggz-kde-client fixed: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ggz-kde-client/
<uniq> not tested, but it builds fine.
<uniq> and it's just a minor patch.. so i think it should be fine.
<\sh> which class in kde api give me the actual selected color theme colors? 
<uniq> don't know.. maybe #kde-devel or something?
<\sh> i'm getting old
<\sh> no i have it somewhere
<uniq> you're productive as #%"#% imho. :)
<\sh> *grepoldsources*
<\sh> what?
<uniq> you're productive. roumors says you've closed alot of bugs and stuff.. kpybt just shows up.. 
<uniq> overall my impression is that you're productive :)
<\sh> forget about it :)
<uniq> riddell: some guy has made amd64 packages of kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 (from kubuntu-users@lists.. ).. thought you might want to know.
<Riddell> uniq: hmm
<Riddell> uniq: but I don't know about taking packages from strangers
<uniq> i was just about to say that.
<uniq> i must get an amd64 again.
<Riddell> which is a pain because there's demand and the chances of him being malitious are minimal but it's too big a risk
<uniq> i agree.
<Riddell> if he became a member that would be great but he needs to contribute first so catch there
<uniq> I have a amd64. but it's been cleaned up and installed with i386 kubuntu for my father. - is there a amd64 livecd? 
<Riddell> there is
<uniq> found it.
<uniq> downloading. i can start building tomorrow i guess. if 1gb of ram is enought for the livecd and depends+sources.
<Riddell> why does the amd64 have i386 kubuntu?
<uniq> because of opera, acroread and some apps my dad uses.
<Riddell> evil proprietryness
<uniq> yeah.. i know.
<Riddell> he wants to learn konqueror and kpdf 
<uniq> he uses them both. but he also regularily use websites that doesn't like konq or firefox. bank etc.
<uniq> it's better to give him 2-3 evil apps than a evil os. :)
<Riddell> spose so
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-01
<uniq> 33% downloading the iso.. 
<uniq> :] 
<uniq> finished.
<\sh> kde-style-lipstik /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi ? what is this?
<Riddell> \sh: more X -dev moves
* Riddell uploads a new lipstik
<\sh> i'm frustrated
<JRe> cool kay now listen event from media slave ;) ;) ;) just one more step and we will have a cool device notifier :)
<uniq> riddell: i'm building kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 on amd64 now. i'll get back to you when they are uploaded.
<uniq> the power of a livecd.
<uniq> back to work.
<JRe> allee: okay for your suggestion on kay, i will place the action files in the servicesmenu of konqueror, in a Desktop format! I think it will be easy to package this way.
<allee> JRe: thx!  yes. single files in a dir are easy to handle.  I've never looked into service menu details so I don't know if a apps/kay/action of konqy's service menu is better.  I assume that you discussed this with ervin and if he's fine with service menu I'm sure it's the right thing (tm) ;)
<allee> thx very much for you work on kay (and greetings to ervin)
<JRe> allee: thanx :) ervin rocks he helped me a lot to make this really usable! i hope to see soon a KDE version media plugged friendly (but u have to finish coding before in 1 week and that is hard) :)
<JRe> s/u/i/
<allee> JRe: as a result of this hard work you'll write one of the most needed KDE laptop apps!  Your seat in the hall of fame is reservated ;)
<JRe> allee: ;) hehe it's just a little app in the forrest of the KDE good code ;) but it would be fun that everyone who plug an usb key see my KDialog ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> (everyone who has not turn off the option of course)
<\sh> http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/main.php/v/shermannpics/kpybt/
<uniq> \sh: looking good.. can't wait to test it :)
* \sh can't wait, too :) i mean, i have a running version for qt ;) but this is not for release :)
<uniq> ping me if you need a pre-beta tester :)
<\sh> But I think a prerelease will be ready end of next week 
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> from what i see on the screenshots it'll be better than ktorrent :)
<\sh> it will and is :)
<\sh> but sad, that it will only run in the moment under ubuntu only 
<uniq> why is that? 
<froud> on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/ it states "on the basis of the level of support we can offer them," 
<froud> who is the "we"?
<uniq> hmm.
<froud> Canonical?
<uniq> you should ask in #ubuntu-devel or something.
<froud> Hmm how does this relate to Kubuntu? Is there anyone offering paid support options on Kubuntu?
<uniq> not that i know of.
<froud> So who is the "we" in relation to Kubuntu? Hmmm
<uniq> well.. with the components / repositories we is the teams working on them. the we on this page doesn't change from ubuntu to kubuntu.
<uniq> as i see it.
<uniq> *is/are.
<froud> fair enough
<motaboy> Riddell: I started traking down the printing problem. looks like a wrong PS is generated byt kprinter/qprinter
<motaboy> very strange... gs returns an error, for this reason the preview looks empty.
<motaboy> Riddell: i found this: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106250
<motaboy> the error is the same, but I have it with every gs in ubuntu. :(
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-02
<Mez> grr @ k3b
<opi> morning
<uniq> morning opi.
<JRe> good morning !
<uniq> hi jre.
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> just wanted to tell: i think we're going to switch to  http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/index.py (explanation on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU)  for reviews soon
<dholbach> the world will be a better place afterwards :)
<JRe> dholbach: cool :)
<dholbach> yeah the wiki was a mess
<dholbach> if you meet siretart, be sure to pay him a beer :)
<JRe> dholbach: sure! moreover when there was many person in the same time doing a reviez :)
<JRe> dholbach: i'll grat him on motu
<dholbach> yeah and commenting was a pain
<dholbach> it's still in development, but it'll rock in no time
<JRe> dholbach: i am wainting with impatience for the lintian/linda/pbuilder automatic test :)
<dholbach> haha, you should do that yourself at home already ;)
<dholbach> bbl
<JRe> dholbach: ;) 
<JRe> allee, Riddell : kay v0.4.0 -> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/devel/kay <- huge ameliorations
<allee> JRe: morning
<JRe> allee: morning :)
<allee> JRe: I'll give kay 0.4 a try tonight
<JRe> allee: i wait for your feedback! all that you have requested is in it!
<allee> JRe: Whow! Pitty that I have to work for life first.
<JRe> allee: lol
<uniq> riddell: ping.
<Riddell> uniq: hi
<uniq> i have kde 3.4.1 debs for amd64.
<uniq> kdevelop is missing.. that's all.
<Riddell> groovy
<uniq> and i'm compiling kdepim hoary2 now.
<uniq> to close 8221
<uniq> +#
<uniq> i'm compiling from a livecd so it's -very- slow.
<Riddell> well done
<uniq> there are also updated ppc packages to close #8221
<uniq> if you just copy the diff from my repo and compile the i386 packages. we've closed it in all arches :)
<uniq> it's all under http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/
<uniq> the amd64 packages are not tested, but it's buildt in a clean pbuilder setup.
<uniq> i've also done some work on ipodslave. separating the header files into it's own package. didn't bother to make a package for each lib. it would be 3 packages with 2 files in each.. 
<uniq> got some more cleaning up to do before i publish that package.. though.
<uniq> and i'm also looking at kio-apt but it don't know if we want it. it's just searching like apt-cache does.. and kynaptic already does that.. in a way. no options to install packages or anything.
<uniq> might just get confusing to be able to do the same things 10 different places.
<Riddell> uniq: yes, kio-apt is wanted.  I think kalyxo already packages
<Riddell> uniq: poke me if I don't get round to looking at your amd64 and kdepim packages today, currently in the middle of hal fun
<uniq> riddell: ok, i have kio-apt packaged already. just have to do some ubuntu spesific changes. make a patch to use packages.ubuntu.com instead of packages.debian.org, and remove some of the arches. etc. enjoy the hal fun.
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hello pef 
<Riddell> hello spierrel 
<spierrel> Hi...
<spierrel> Oh... There is also, I find the time the work of Christian Marillat which needs to be available for kubuntu...
<spierrel> The good thing is that I can ask him how he did the job (we live in the same city...)
<Riddell> spierrel: I think backports may be doing Marillat stuff
<spierrel> Yes, should be enough...
<Riddell> maybe Mez knows
<spierrel> Ok...
<Mez> ...?
<Riddell> Mez: is backports doing marillat?  or was that just malitious rumours I heard?
* Riddell thinks Mez is busy with his girlfriend
<Mez> on fone
<spierrel> ...:))
<JRe> lol
<Mez> backports have taken a coouple of things from marillat and rebuilt for hoary... but thats all
<JRe> Mez: what sort of things ?
<Mez> acroread I think
<Mez> I'm not too familiar with marillat
<Mez> so you need to ask JohnDong not me
<spierrel> Just a stupid question not to sleep dumb tonight: there are no binaries of breezy? Only the deb-src seems to work for me...
<Riddell> spierrel: certainly are binaries
<JRe> Mez: oki :)
<spierrel> Riddell: May you give me your apt line for the binaries...
<uniq> spierrel: depends on your architecture i guess.
<spierrel> A i386 compatible... (PIV 2,4 Ghz - 1,5 Gb RAM)...
<Riddell> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Mez> why do you ask JRe?
<spierrel> After, I have a G3 to compile for...
<JRe> no because there is some packages of Marillat which have license issues IIRC
<spierrel> Riddell: It works...
<Mez> ah fair enough
<Mez> well backports will have to be rebuilt anyways
<Mez> for sdtuff to do with the buildd
<spierrel> About the packages of Christian, some of them have issue and that's why they are not in the main stream... and the main servers...
<JRe> that's why i thinked
<JRe> s/why/what/
<spierrel> But they are plainly useful... For example the w32codecs...
<Mez> w32codecs = in backports
<spierrel> Good news!
<JRe> ;)
<spierrel> Ok... If it can be useful, I will check what is not done and tell you what I can work on... (kmldonkey, kmymoney2, kdissert...)
<Mez> I think it might be in the hoary-extra actually
<JRe> but w32codec can be in official ubuntu repo ?
<Mez> ??
<JRe> IIRC on debian it's not on the official repo you have to add the personnal marillat website to get it
<Mez> thats rtue about debian
<spierrel> Mez, JRe: It should be checked (about w32codec)
<JRe> because some of them are illegal
<spierrel> JRe: Why illegal?
<JRe> license
<JRe> like the thing to read dvd i don't know if it's legal ;)
<Mez> everything will be cecked... we still need to sort stuff out with TB and CC about Backports yet, we havent got things finalised properly
<spierrel> JRe: It depens the place you live! We are French and it's legal for us...
<JRe> spierrel: ok!
<Mez> spierrel, hence multiverse :D
<spierrel> But I agree with you if you live in the States or may be GB...
<Mez> hence multiverse ....
<Mez> *yawns*#
<Mez> anyways ... 
<Mez> Im suire TB and CC will sort all this out with us :D 
<Mez> so... for now
<Mez> to bed!
<spierrel> Ok... Your version of kexi is quite old... I will install the source and build the last stable version (0.9)...
<JRe> Mez: i am not worried to ;)
<spierrel> Mez: where do you live?
<Mez> UK
<Mez> my gf is ere
<spierrel> Ok... :))
<JRe> Mez: in shot you live where your girlfrien id ;)
<JRe> s/id/is/
<JRe> s/shot/short/
<spierrel> I build the 0.9... 
<Riddell> w32codecs isn't legal anywhere
<JRe> Riddell: that's why i thinked
<froud> anyone got any good documents on shell scripting with DCOP?
<Riddell> froud: what do you want to do?
<froud> learn DCOP
<froud> I just discovered it :-)
<JRe> how it's not reserved to shell script 
<JRe> you can also call it from a regular application
<froud> so tought there may be some good docs to get me going
<froud> JRe: that's my point I dont know what I can do with it :-)
<JRe> froud: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/dot/dcopiface/dcop-interface.html
<JRe> to create an interface
<JRe> http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-dcop/index.html?ca=dgr-kdeml01KDEDCOP
<JRe> to use it  ;)
<froud> JRe: thanks dude
<JRe> froud: you're welcome ;)
<JRe> froud: after you can read some source code of app using dcop 
<JRe> froud: kdcop is a good start point ;)
<JRe> (i am reading libkonq at the moment it's very educative!)
<elmo> Riddell: eh, why split out the mp3 thing?
<Riddell> elmo: because we can't have mp3 in main
<Riddell> previous builds didn't have mp3 decoding at all, which is complained about a lot
<elmo> Riddell: says who?
<elmo> there's existing precedent for mp3 in main
<elmo> decode, obviously
<Riddell> elmo: mdz
<Riddell> same reason we have akode-mpeg package
<pef> Should I use debhelper or cdbs to build packages for kubuntu ? Some people advise me to use cdbs, what's your point of view ?
<Riddell> pef: personal prefernece.  cdbs hides a lot of what's going on which can be tidy or can be obscure
<elmo> Riddell: would k3b be on the kubuntu CD?
<Riddell> pef: if you're just starting with packaging you should learn debhelper stuff first
<Riddell> elmo: yes
<pef> so there are no recommendations ?
<elmo> Riddell: ok, but the point is not that we can't have mp3 decode in main, it's that we can't ship it on the CD
<Riddell> pef: probably best to learn debhelper then do cdbs
<elmo> Riddell: so please don't split unless it would put mp3 decode on the CD
<Riddell> elmo: yes.  but in this case it does go on CD
<elmo> Riddell: ok, but you said earlier we can't have mp3 in main - we definitely can; that's my point
<pef> Riddell, debhelper/cdbs is ~ to LaTeX/TeX  about level of abstraction ?
<pef> TeX/LaTeX sorry
<Riddell> elmo: sure, sorry for the confusion
<Riddell> pef: I guess so (not being a tex user)
<Riddell> pef: debhelper hides a lot behind all the dh_* scripts, and cdbs hides all those
<pef> Riddell, so debhelper is more suitable for my first kubuntu package ?
<Riddell> pef: yes, if you don't learn debhelper you'll get stuck with cdbs quickly
<pef> Riddell, thank you ;)
<Riddell> hello mart 
<mart> hi
<Riddell> mart: going to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<mart> heh, I only popped in to see if the topic said anything about the cxx transition...
<Riddell> mart: it's all done pretty much
<mart> yeah?  I was looking at the wiki and figured best not to pull from breezy just yet...
<mart> so aptitude says it will remove these if I dist-upgrade: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ydCQgs62.html
<mart> reckon it's worth a go :)
<mart> ?
<Riddell> mart: they all look fine
<Riddell> they're all replaced with differently named packages in breezy, e.g. kdelibs4 is kdelibs4c2
<mart> well, I'm holding you accountable when my machine breaks, Mr. Riddell !
<Riddell> kde will be fine, it's X that's likely to break.  don't blame me for that :)
<mart> Fetched 635MB in 4m38s (2283kB/s) :)
<Riddell> mart: oh for access to superjanet again
* mart goes for the smoke-test
<mart> Riddell: well, that was a blast.  although to be fair, you got it spot on - X upgrade just didn't work at all
<allee> mart: I can confirm that X breaks ;) fixing by hand again ... :(
<mart> font's moving, and packages with overlapping sets of files got me, but hey g++ -v looks good :)
<dholbach> you can begin to use REVU ( http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ ) now
<dholbach> we consider it to be ready :)
<dholbach> ready enough ;)
<uniq> ok. maybe i should add ipodslave to it then.
<dholbach> yeah, write a signed mail to siretart@tauware.de, he'll add you to the uploaders for it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU knows it all
<uniq> just found out.
<dholbach> cool
<uniq> siretart just got mail.
<dholbach> ah, my bad: you are already in #ubuntu-motu :)
<dholbach> well, i wanted to announce it here as well
<uniq> i'm not following the discussion in -motu all the time. :)
<dholbach> yeah, it was just because we were talking about a third person, but we were "in a room" with him at the same time ;)
<uniq> ah.. heh :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-07-03
<dholbach> good night
<uniq> nite.
<uniq> riddell: if you give kdepim 10 minutes to upload. all kde 3.4.1 for amd64 is ready at http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/amd64/kde341/
<uniq> uploaded.
<spierrel> Hi everybody...
<JRe> hi
<pef> hello
<hunger> qt4 is released...
* hunger is anxiously waiting for kde4 now.
<uniq> nice. :)
<hunger> Lets see whether kde will replace dcop now... they were waiting for qt4 to do so IIUC.
<hunger> and I hope they'll manage to throw out arts for kde 4 as well.
<JRe> hunger: they are going to replace dcop ??????
<hunger> JRe: Yeap... maybe even in time for kde4p
<hunger> JRe: The Ettrich (sp?) guy claimed that dbus is basically dcop2.
<\sh> hunger: u mean the one of the founders of KDE? matthias ettrich
<JRe> uniq: ok ;) whatever they do, it will rock ;)
<hunger> \sh: Yes that one.
<\sh> i had his book about kde2 in my hand yesterday ,) was one of my first o'reilly kde books ever..and I think the last one ,)
<hunger> JRe: Well, KDE has some practice with ripping out the complete communication infrostructure minutes before the release;-)
<JRe> hunger: lol ;)
<hunger> But I'm really curious about kdemm (arts replacement): They want to do some facade for other MM frameworks like gstreamer.
<hunger> ... the facade is to allow for easy setup and to allow them to switch later (so they do not end up in the same situation as with arts again).
<JRe> ow good idea
<JRe> i'll document me a little about kdemm it seems interesting
<hunger> JRe: There are no papers on the lectures at linuxtag on the web:-(
<JRe> anyone go to aKademy???
<Riddell> yes
<uniq> riddell: psst. amd64 packages done.
<Riddell> so I see :)
<uniq> off to dinner. bbl.
<JRe> Riddell: i was sure that you would go! you're lucky Malaga is an amazing place!
<Riddell> http://ktown.kde.org/~hausmann/qt4dance_medium.ogg
<froud> does Canonical offer paid support for Kubuntu?
<uniq> i would guess no.
<froud> is there a markplace (web site) for company who do provide paid support?
<froud> s/company/companies
<uniq> not that i know of.
<Riddell> froud: chances are if you pay them they'll support anything
<uniq> riddell: wake up.. TB meeting.
<uniq> and koffice is up now.
<uniq> :)
<froud> http://lnix.net/~froud/ updated main changes made to Kubuntu User Guide
<uniq> nice, i'll have a look.
<froud> cool, anyone is welcome to colaborate on these documents
<froud> src can be checkout from https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk
<uniq> my written english isn't that good.. i'll just give others more work in correcting my spellingmistakes :)
<froud> well you dont need to be a shakespear, the team will fix any problems
<froud> ideas and comments are also a big help
<uniq> i'll start with ideas and comments :)
<froud> cool, whatever you're comfortable with 
<mart> froud: http://rafb.net/paste/results/a3avG310.html
<froud> mart: thanks dude
<mart> just a few things that don't 'parse' very well, and a wrong graphic
<mart> Not sure about the apostrophe in "Displays a list of filters arranged by possible package status'."
<froud> cool
<froud> mart patch applied in svn
<froud> mart: the apos is correct denoting plural
<mart> yeah.. I just wasn't sure whether it was better to use package status in the singular
<mart> eg. you might arrange something by number, not by numbers
<mart> but I guess it works both ways
<mart> (it wasn't in the patch anyway)
<froud> the package can have multiple statuses (status')
<froud> According to Chicago Manual of Style it is correct, but according to the Sunday Times it is wrong :-)
<froud> thanks though for the patch
<mart> can it? The filters look mutually exclusive
<mart> no, you're right. they're not
<mart> btw, it would be good to say what it means for a package to be 'locked'
<froud> Hmmm good idea, write it and I'll patch it
<mart> cool
<KaiL> OpenOffice.org 2.0 or KOffice 1.4 - hmm, already a decission?
<KaiL> KOffice = small. fast; but not 100% stable and (that's the worst) the MSO import is way to bad
<uniq> hm.. no, not decided yet afaik. there was a discussion about it in the TB meeting today.. but no decission made.
<KaiL> OOo = more stable, better MSO support (still far away from 100%); but very big and incredible slow
<uniq> but i think oo.o is the one with most pros.
<KaiL> would be interesting, if 2.0 final will be faster than the current beta in breezy
<uniq> according to the (few) posts in kubuntu-users@ and the discussion during the TB-meeting i got the feeling oo.o is what'll be in breezy. but riddell is making a 'spec' to list the pros and cons for both alternatives.
<uniq> and then there will be a new discussion, probably resulting in a decission.
<KaiL> the question is, what we need more, MSO compatibility or being usable on slow computers
<uniq> i can't speak for others than my self.. but MSO compability is high on my list for a office suite.
<pef> hello
<uniq> hi pef.
<KaiL> who did the kdebluetooth package for hoary? is there one for breezy yet?
<uniq> kail: the next on my list is stability. users think stable once someone says the word linux. we don't want to destroy that good reputation by adding software that crashes often.
<uniq> kail: motaboy i think.
<uniq> and for breezy i don't know.
<KaiL> if I read the commends, both aren't REALLY stable
<uniq> people have experienced that kpresenter can't read it's own filetype, etc.. that's serious problems. 
<KaiL> got some similar comment about oo2 Writer
<uniq> ok, we'll see when riddell get the spec up. afaik oo.o is already chosen for ubuntu.. so they consider it useable.. or to become useable.
<uniq> useable as in good enought MSO compatibility and stable.
<KaiL> MSO compatibility can't be "good enough" imho
<uniq> I really don't have strong feelings for any of them. koffice would be great to promote KDE software. But i think it'll scare people away if it's crashing and such.
<KaiL> we had enough stability problems with KDE 3.4.0
<uniq> agreed.
<uniq> krita is nice though.. should include that.
<KaiL> yes, that for sure
<KaiL> what about kivio?
<KaiL> another app without something similar in OO
<uniq> yeah, i know.. but does it need to be on the CD? that's the question.
<uniq> it'll all go into universe or maybe main.
<KaiL> the localisations are at meast more important
<KaiL> every single untranslated word is a big argument against kubuntu
<uniq> i know.
<uniq> once we start to use rosetta it'll be easier to translate stuff.
<KaiL> the kde apps are quite good translated afaik, but have you ever seen localised manpages? most are awefull outdated
<hunger> KaiL: kivio is useless without stencils... and you are asked to buy those.
<KaiL> ah, ok
<KaiL> ...so forget it, until there are no free ones
<hunger> KaiL: There are a couple of free ones, but they look ugly and are hard to use.
<hunger> KaiL: The stencil builder is proprietary...
<hunger> KaiL: Damn Kompany:-(
<KaiL> looks like something to fix later
<uniq> riddell: do you have the time to copy the amd64 package for kde 3.4.1 and koffice 1.4 to kubuntu.org? 
<Riddell> dev.kubuntu.org.uk has mysteriously gone down
<uniq> oh.
<Riddell> may need to go on a late night cycle ride
<uniq> kubuntu.org works for me.
<uniq> if that has anything to do with anything.
<Riddell> that's separate
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> but I work on dev.kubuntu, kubuntu.org is behind a firewall, can't wget stuff
<uniq> ok. understand.
<uniq> i have kio-locate ready for review too. it's at the new nice REVU site.
<allee> about koffice: how about pkg with debug=full to get stacktraces?
<allee> put it on a page with a short page what to expect and what not and ask to use the debs and send debug infos.
<uniq> sounds like a good idea.
<allee> koffice-1.4 branch get's 1-2 fixes a day.  I guess koffice developers are keen to get more feedback.
<uniq> if i'm going to build more amd64 debs now is the time. while my livecd-pbuilder-setup is still running.
<allee> Another idea is maybe to ask a ko devel of search web for what bug/crash infos are needed,  add this to webpage to
<allee> to enhance bug report quality
<allee> ah, and last but not least.  Never post the sources.list line.  Only a ref to the web page so people (hopefully) read the short intro ;)
<allee> FWIW:  I use koffice almost exclusively kwork, kpresenter admitted only for simple thing and I can remember a single crash
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-26
<kwwii> night all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!!!
<nixternal> can't get faster then that
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!!!
* Hobbsee has a dapper cd now.
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> i have 20 breezy cd's????
<nixternal> i ordered dapper ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal_> g'nite
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<kwwii> as of 15 minutes ago, I have my own company
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> wow!  nice!
<kwwii> after months of work getting permission from the german government
<kwwii> btw. my purple theme is coming right along :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: any pictrues of it?
<kwwii> one second and I will make one
<Hobbsee> kwwii: cool :)
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/snapshot2.png
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<jpatrick> eh...
<freeflying-g4> kwwii: cool
<cmvo> kwwii: Hi! Looks good.
<kwwii> cmvo, freeflying-g4: thanks :-)
<kwwii> it is just a start, but a good idea, I think
<jpatrick> whatever it is...
<kwwii> it is my new pink-n-green theme
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> very pink and green
* Hobbsee has seen a university that is pink and green.  odd place.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: i'm not surprised :/
<kwwii> I think that hot pink clearly states a message, particularly when combined with teal green
<kwwii> my color-blind colleague used to have a pink-n-green desktop
* Hobbsee wonders what that message is - i know what just hot pink is.  presumably it's the same idea as rainbows
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<kwwii> I am pretty sure it has something to do with ponies :p
<crimsun> ponies++.
<Hobbsee> urgh.
<Hobbsee> ponies--;
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: remember: http://img426.imageshack.us/img426/5561/pony14pz.jpg
<Hobbsee> heh
<cmvo> kwwii: Any ideas for the edgy kdm theme? Maybe something without a dialog box?
<crimsun> jpatrick: nein. http://www.personalponies.org/images/PonyMagic.jpg
<kwwii> I was thinking about something along that lines...perhaps just a half transparent box or such
<crimsun> </offtopic>
<jpatrick> crimsun: ROFL
<kwwii> there is a new patch to remove the lines around the text entry widgets
<cmvo> kwwii: Or a copy of a kde dialog :-)
<Seveas> %part
<kwwii> :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: hi
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-layout-draft.png
<mornfall> (the mode bar is not yet implemented)
<mornfall> hrm, the state filter is slightly messed up but whatever :)
<Riddell> mornfall: nice but missing tags?
<mornfall> obviously, the new tag layout is not implemented yet
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-tags-draft0.png
<Riddell> yep
<insanekane> Riddell: could you make some suggestion about why the PDF visual and the actual printout (and PS generated from PDF) could be different in an OOo produced PDF file ?
<Riddell> insanekane: I know vey little about pdf or openoffice
<insanekane> Riddell: oh well ..
<insanekane> thanks anyway
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Mon 26th 21:00UTC
<kwwii> Riddell: we need a kubuntu version of this document it seems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Philosophy
<kwwii> so if we can come up with a nifty name, I'll start filling in the rest
<Riddell> Artwork/Documentation/KubuntuPhilosophy sounds good
<kwwii> hehe, I meant a theme name :-)
<kwwii> they have Human
<kwwii> I will think about this while taking a nap :p
<Riddell> Purple Coolness
<Riddell> Better than a Purple Face
<kwwii> lol
<Riddell> The Ken Special
<Riddell> actually Purple Face would be cool
<insanekane> oh ... so it
<insanekane> oh ... so it's purple on purpose :P
<kwwii> I thought "nice ass" would be a name that pretty much everyone can enjoy
<kwwii> purple face is actually pretty good
<Riddell> Kubuntu Face would stop it being restricted to a certain colour
<kwwii> true
<kwwii> that is the best idea so far
<kwwii> I think I will go with that
<kwwii> since Humans have faces, it goes well
<insanekane> Riddell: have you seen dolphin ?
<Riddell> insanekane: nope
<insanekane> its a nice and simple file manager
<insanekane> Riddell: http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/
<insanekane> Riddell: its a pretty good idea ... to have a seperated file manager and web browser ... and retaining konqueror for the die-hards/power users
<Riddell> insanekane: looks interesting, we should make sure we have a package of it once it gets released
<OdyX> konqueror is essential for a satisfactory "KDE experience"...
<insanekane> OdyX: absolutely
<OdyX> in my opinion... it's just "THE" KDE spirit...
<insanekane> OdyX: very true
<OdyX> as far as I see, dolphin is "nautilus for KDE", no ?
<insanekane> have heard of nautilus ... never used it (the last I saw of gnome was almost 4 years ago)
<OdyX> well.. "gnome your KDE if you want... :D
<insanekane> OdyX: but, it is a simple file manager
<OdyX> nope... not only...
<OdyX> KDE is more than QT+++, it's a way of working, a "philosophy of usability"...
<OdyX> KDE is made as a whole...
<OdyX> but.. for sure... freedom permits you to "permit easy installation" of other stuff like Dolphin...
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> But I (personnaly) would not like to see dolphin per default...
<insanekane> OdyX: "philosophy of usability" ?!?
<OdyX> sure...
<insanekane> OdyX: more like desktop framework
<OdyX> the whole KDE is the application of certain concepts...
<insanekane> with emphasis on framework
<OdyX> Gnome is based on different concepts...
<insanekane> yeah well
<kwwii> actually the gnome people will say that they base their ideas on the HIG, whereas KDE does not really have one of those yet
<kwwii> but kde has a more centralized concept by design
<Riddell> there's very little in the way of application concepts in KDE
<Riddell> libraries more so
<insanekane> yeah, for you guys who use english/latin, things sure are easier ;)
<OdyX> ...
<Riddell> insanekane: why's that?
<insanekane> because, things for you guys are tied down at a lower level
<insanekane> so you don't face many of the problems we do
<Riddell> insanekane: such as what?
<insanekane> such as the fact that most latin-based scripts only need single codepoints to be rendered on the screen
<insanekane> that is a given
<insanekane> when 2 libraries are written to render text, they take that as an assumption and work with it
<Riddell> OdyX: we won't use dolphin as default in kubuntu but if it gives KDE 4 developers interesting ideas then it's good to make it available to them
<OdyX> sure !!!!
<Riddell> there's loads of mockup screenshots for what the kde 4 file manager should be like, seems like dophin (and krusader) are the only ones actually impementing something
<insanekane> sometimes, the only thing common about the libs are that rendering linearly is sufficient to produce english text
<insanekane> stuff works only if the assumptions are solidified at higher levels
<kwwii> I think this is the direction konqi will take: http://konqueror4.linuxdevel.net/
<insanekane> KDE/Qt is a godsend from that point of view
<insanekane> well, most of it anyway
<Riddell> yes, that webpage is very well done
<insanekane> but most of the libs out there are not capable of being changed that easily
<insanekane> i guess we are just too dependent on the west for our software :/
<insanekane> kwwii: yes, good idea ... but it is not scalable
<Riddell> might it also be true to say that latin (and cyrillic) are just the easiest scripts to impement on a computer?
<insanekane> Riddell: actually, if one would really follow the standards, then no, they would be as hard
<insanekane> Riddell: but, when you short circuit them, then yes, they become very easy
<insanekane> Riddell: the very latest Unicode requires you to use combining marks for diacritics ... but i seriously doubt that there are any documents that use it ... and I also seriously doubt that many of the software is even capable of rendering them properly
<insanekane> Riddell: it was a pain to try and get OOo to render the latin using combining marks ... and even more difficult to synchronize Qt and OOo to do it ... so I just went ahead and started using PUA codepoints for *latin* characters ... that is going to cause a lot of pain for my users in the future
<insanekane> Riddell: what it means in practice, is that software will continue to be easy to develop for latin scripts (because of the laziness of the developers), and software will continue to be unavailable to us
<insanekane> well, i guess laziness is too strong a word ... 
<insanekane> they just don't have to do it
<insanekane> Microsoft on the other hand (irrespective of the rest of what they do) are very proactive about supporting world scripts ...
<Riddell> most don't know how, implementing all of unicode needs a lot of knowledge
<insanekane> Riddell: certainly ... thats why there are libraries
<insanekane> Riddell: they just arent used everywhere ...
<insanekane> Riddell: in OOo (and in KDE) there are so many places where libs could've been used but arent ... there are many places where libs *are* used. So, software only partially supports non-latin scripts
<insanekane> if for e.g., OOo crashes and I happen to be editing a file which has a non-latin name ... I start OOo again, and the recovery dialog shows wierd characters .... one cannot render non-latin text in karbon14
<insanekane> Riddell: anyway, sorry for ranting ... just very tired
<Riddell> insanekane: it's an interesting rant at least :)
<Riddell> I can certainly imagine openoffice having unicode problems, that's what you get when you create your own widget set
<Lathiat> heh
<insanekane> Riddell: widget set ? It has nothing to do with that
<insanekane> Riddell: you forget, KDE has the same problems :) atleast, the KDE universe
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell and insanekane 
<insanekane> Riddell: KWord (from KOffice 1.5.2), select some text, and the whole document un-shapes itself! :)
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse :)
<Hobbsee> is there still a meeting tomorrow?
<insanekane> isn't the meeting today ?>
<Hobbsee> insanekane: in your timezone, probably
<Hobbsee> iirc it's my 7am tomorrow.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: its, Mon 26th here
<Hobbsee> same
<jjesse> but a lot later in the day :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<insanekane> Hobbsee: 21:00UTC is in another 9 hours
<Hobbsee> 11pm almost
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 26 2006, 22:43:01
<Hobbsee> @time utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 26 2006, 12:43:10
<Hobbsee> insanekane: just over 8 hours.  you cant count :P
<Hobbsee> oh cool, short meeting tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> hardly seems worth getting up for.
* Hobbsee adds more to the meeting.
<jjesse> 2100 UTC is always when i'm leaving work :(
<jjesse> we need to schedule it earlier in the day 
<Hobbsee> jjesse: got a suitable time for the next meeting?
* Hobbsee cant make 2100UTC anymore - depending on the next meeting is - maybe that one, but not after that.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: what's today's meeting about ?
<jjesse> and we need you to be there cause you are on the council
<Hobbsee> insanekane: see the topic
<Hobbsee> jjesse: well, yeah...
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that's the problem
<insanekane> Hobbsee: one thing ... https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs doesnt mention skim/scim
<Hobbsee> insanekane: who does skim stuff get assigned to? 
<Riddell> launchpad doesn't do assignments
<insanekane> Hobbsee: no idea
<insanekane> Hobbsee: maybe ming hua ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nah, as in groups of packages are assigned to the kubuntu team, and that one isnt.  is that what you're meaning?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: freeflying?  yeah, maybe
<insanekane> freeflying isn't ming hua is he ?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yeah, thats what i mean ... skim isn't assigned to kubuntu team
<Hobbsee> insanekane: IIRC yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kubuntu-team is subscribed to packages, nothing is assigned to anyone by default in malone you have to assign it manually
<insanekane> that might be a problem, depending on whether the "kubuntu team" feels it is important enough or not
<Riddell> and kubuntu-team should be subscribed to skim, I'll add it
* Hobbsee advises everyone that her brain is absolutely shot, so she's not picking up a lot of things tonight
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah okay
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yeah, but who as such works on the "kubuntu team"
<Hobbsee> bleh, that made no sense.
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i dont know ... thats why the "kubuntu team" was in quotes ;)
<Riddell> kubuntu-team's subscriptions are just a handy place to see kubuntu related bugs
<Hobbsee> insanekane: all of us :P
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Riddell> you should assign bugs to yourself when you are working on it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why arent kubuntu members part of bugsquashers or whatever it is?
<Riddell> kubuntu-members is a closed team, same as ubuntumembers
<Riddell> what does bugsquashers do?
<Hobbsee> explain?  as in, all members of kubuntu team are not in that team, but they probably should be
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they fix bugs :P
<Hobbsee> well, they get access to assigning a bug's priority, etc
<jjesse> don't we vote on people to be a part of kubuntu team?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: er, no
<Hobbsee> that's kubuntu-members
<jjesse> ah, i get those two confused sometimes
* Hobbsee doesnt really see the difference between kubuntu-team and kubuntu-members, except the former being a very useful place to collate bugs.
<Riddell> kubuntu-team used to be used for listing kubuntu people, now we have kubuntu-members the people in kubuntu-team isn't important
<Hobbsee> right, so it's just a collating place for bug collecting
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> like i say, my brain's kinda here - but there's stuff that i'm missing...
* Hobbsee blames exams.
* Hobbsee got a dapper cd today :D
<Hobbsee> ubuntu though, not kubuntu :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they aren't being shipped together?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dont know - i just got one off pia waugh today :)
* Hobbsee should try it out.
<Riddell> ** podcast up featuring me! http://www.ubuntuos.com/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: transcript?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: go ahead
<Hobbsee> no, that *wasnt* the answer i wanted :P
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<jjesse> bo
<bddebian> I have BO? :-)
* DaSkreech yawns mightily and waves 
<bddebian> Morning DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Hiya hiya!
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
* Hobbsee yawns as well.
<DaSkreech> Morning Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> evening
<DaSkreech> Well Yeah I was translating time in my head but I'm sleepy so *glances out window* Morning
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee>  @time wherever is useful
<DaSkreech> @time Aus
<DaSkreech> @time Jm
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 27 2006, 00:48:09
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> @time Montego bay
* DaSkreech sticks tongue out
<jjesse> must not know where montego bay is :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: there's a webpage where it lists all the timezones.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know it's loading
* Hobbsee beds.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: need a wake up call?
<Hobbsee> night all, night Riddell 
<Hobbsee> probably
<insanekane> ciao Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> we'll see how trashed i am in the morning - right now i'm pretty exhausted
<Hobbsee> if the phones off, then i'm staying asleep
<DaSkreech> NIght
<kwwii> night Hobbsee
<kwwii> sweet dreams
<nixternal> moin everyone
* Hobbsee looks for a comfy keyboard to sleep on
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<jjesse> Hobbsee: just go to bed :)
<Hobbsee> it's grown clothing again :(
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> and if i chuck that all on my desk again, then i wont be able to get there for the meeting tomorrow.
* DaSkreech should invent a Keyboard /pillow/coffee maker
<Hobbsee> yeah, that'd be nice
<nixternal> ya Hobbsee you only have 6 hours until the meeting
* Hobbsee grows at nixternal 
<Hobbsee> dont remind me...
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<nixternal> haha..i just got the 6 hour reminder from Riddell for the meeting...see, i told ya Hobbsee ;)
* Hobbsee hasnt got that yet.
* nixternal thinks he did that purposesly ;)
* Hobbsee has requested that her presense is not at the meeting, unless it's required
* Hobbsee hasnt seen it yet.
* Hobbsee probably wont, before meeting
* Riddell sends Hobbsee to bed
<nixternal> we should make it required ;)
<nixternal> lol
* Hobbsee falls asleep on Riddell 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it pretty much is - i'm part of the KCC
* nixternal faints
<nixternal> i know Hobbsee, but you were trying to sneak out ;)
<Hobbsee> true...
<nixternal> im trying to listen to the Riddell feed from ubuntuos, and amaroK doesn't want to cooperate with the feed
<Hobbsee> i trhink
<nixternal> tells me therei s no suitable input plugin
<nixternal> Riddell broke it ;)
<Hobbsee> of course he did :P
<Hobbsee> breaking things is fun!
<nixternal> his presence destroyed the entire .ogg format
* Hobbsee wants a transcript :P
<nixternal> i have heard of ugly people breaking cameras...but breaking audio ;)
<nixternal> LOL
* Hobbsee doesnt wnat to make one though
* Hobbsee breaks audio.
* nixternal breaks everything twice
<nixternal> just in case i didn't break enough the first time
<kwwii> Riddell: perhaps we should also ship dannyas accesability theme?
<nixternal> hiya kwwii
* Hobbsee thinks a sleep BOF for a kubuntu conference could be fun.
<kwwii> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> kwwii: we will, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAccessibility
<Hobbsee> okay, reallly night all
<kwwii> Riddell: cool :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<abattoir> kwwii: hello, would you know where i can find the source for a KDE wallpaper?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: kde-look.org?
<kwwii> abattoir: which one?
<abattoir> kwwii: /usr/share/wallpapers/KDE34.png
<kwwii> abattoir: that should be on kde-look.org and/or on kde-artists.org
<abattoir> kwwii: i want to remove the KDE logo and move the lineart curve below, if that's possible
<abattoir> kwwii: ok i'll look there, thanks :) 
<kwwii> and/or somewhere on one of my firewire drives
<kwwii> not sure if I have exactly that version though
<kwwii> and no idea at all where it would be
* kwwii watches italy loose against australia
<abattoir> kwwii: never mind, i'll search through kde-artists.org
<abattoir> well, AUS should have scored there
<Riddell> abattoir: kde.org/stuff/clipart.php has some of that wave, but I'm pretty sure that wallpaper has no source
<abattoir> Riddell: oh ok, i thought authors always kept the source, thanks anyway :) 
<Riddell> abattoir: remember you're talking about artists here...
<kwwii> Riddell: there are sources for that wallpaper
<kwwii> found it
<kwwii> I have an svg
<DaSkreech> What Riddell feed?
<nixternal> www.ubuntuos.com
<kwwii> abattoir: http://bootsplash.org/kde35.svg
<nixternal> you just need to ff through the audacity stuff..i haven't though...
<abattoir> kwwii: awesome, thanks a lot
<DaSkreech> Does anyone else get the feeling that gioacchino is a bot?
<DaSkreech> he/she/it keeps asking questions ina loop followed by thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or tanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* apokryphos keeps an eye on it
<kwwii> abattoir: no problem
<nixternal> qotd:  "what i like about windows, is that it leads me by the hand"
<nixternal> ^^ insert your punch line into the end of that ;)
<DaSkreech> Right into the waiting fist?
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> @time jamaica
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Jamaica: June 26 2006, 10:54:50
<nixternal> oooh..jamaica
<nixternal> 3 more months...negril here i come
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I'll come by and say hi if you like
<nixternal> you live in jamaica?
<DaSkreech> Last time I checked the passport
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> rhastafarian man
<DaSkreech> It's mon for Americans :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> hopefully one day, I will be living in Cabo San Lucas...that is my place on earth
<DaSkreech> Why?
<nixternal> there or greece
<nixternal> 1. i love cabo, the place and the tequila...plus i got twice a year, and for the same price i could just live there ;)
<DaSkreech>  I've always had the theory that everyone has a special spot on earth that speaks to them and there are a few people that will never find it and most people are not living or weren't born in that spot
<nixternal> 2. im a huge sammy hagar fan, and no better place than cabo ;)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<nixternal> good theory
<nixternal> my x-wife is from greece, and my visits there have been the best..beautiful islands
<kwwii> I have thought seriously about moving to Malta
<nixternal> i also like the countryside in pretty much all the european countries
<kwwii> sammy hagar comes from my home town
<nixternal> kwwii understands that the area i am in now, just don't get it for me any more
<kwwii> he as better when he couldn't drive 65
<nixternal> my daughter almost shares his birthday
<kwwii> erm 55
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Sysinfo for 'MasTequila': Linux 2.6.15-25-k7 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1674 MHz (3351 bogomips), , RAM: 498/502MB, 118 proc's, 2.11d up
<nixternal> like the name of my puter?
<nixternal> lol
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> 3lockbox, mastequila, cabowabo, redrocker, rockcandy, and heavymetal
<nixternal> all my computer names
<kwwii> mine are named after science fiction authors
<DaSkreech> Reluctant Superhero?
<DaSkreech> That would be a grat name :)
<nixternal> i even name clients systems after hagar/vh songs
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> and the Ubuntu/Sun box we did for a client, it got aptly named "WindowsKiller"
* DaSkreech thought we were talking about Children
* DaSkreech retracts earlier statement
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Shouldn't that be uno Mas?
<nixternal> wo0t
<nixternal> dos mas for me
<nixternal> i shall double fist
<DaSkreech> Well yeah OBVIOUSLY the next computer would have to be called dos MasTequila
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> and so on till you buy one called floor
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> or dead
<OdyX> Hey. How is it possible my KDE is in french without kde-i10n-fr installed ?
<Riddell> OdyX: language-pack-kde-fr
<DaSkreech> alias dead = windows
<OdyX> Riddell: why are there both ?
<Riddell> kde-i18n-fr is from KDE, language-pack-kde-fr is from rosetta
<OdyX> do they overlap ?
<OdyX> Riddell: the traductions from rosetta come back upstream ?
<Riddell> OdyX: they don't overlap, rosetta installs to /usr/share/locale-langpack
<Riddell> OdyX: only if the upstream takes them back
<OdyX> ok
<OdyX> and is someone fi with kde svn ?
<Riddell> fi?
<OdyX> I'd like to extract all the "po's for a particular app (preparation of a particular release (kmplayer-svn) ?
<OdyX> fi = fit
<Riddell> OdyX: use svn2disk from kdesdk-scripts
<Riddell> svn2dist
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> I'll take a look. Thanks
<Riddell> checkout the module from svn, svn2dist modulename programname
* OdyX feels stupid. 
* OdyX spent the whole day for hand-creating a release...
* mornfall bounces
* mornfall ponders scaring the channel
<mornfall> /home/mornfall/dev/af-0.4.0/wibble/amorph.h:104:   instantiated from 'bool wibble::Morph<Self, W, Interface>::leq(const wibble::MorphInterface<Interface>*) const [with Self = ept::predicate::PredicateMorph<ept::t::cache::Package<ept::configuration::Apt>, ept::predicate::AttributeAdaptor<ept::t::cache::Package<ept::configuration::Apt>, ept::predicate::match::TagMatch<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, ...
<mornfall> ... std::set<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, std::less<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> >, std::allocator<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> > > >, std::set<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, std::less<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> >, std::allocator<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> > > > >, W = ...
<mornfall> ... ept::predicate::AttributeAdaptor<ept::t::cache::Package<ept::configuration::Apt>, ept::predicate::match::TagMatch<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, std::set<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, std::less<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> >, std::allocator<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> > > >, std::set<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt>, ...
<mornfall> ... std::less<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> >, std::allocator<ept::t::cache::Tag<ept::configuration::Apt> > > >, Interface = ept::predicate::PredicateInterface<ept::t::cache::Package<ept::configuration::Apt> >] '
<mornfall> (it's actually a bit longer than i expected, ohwell)
<mornfall> ^^ one line of compile error :)
<apokryphos> so I just heard the podcast; cool stuff 8)
<Riddell> mornfall: that's crazy
<Riddell> apokryphos: do I really sound that posh?
<apokryphos> Riddell: not at all; was it Americans that said that? ;-)
<mornfall> it's crazy yea
<apokryphos> you did pronounce SUSE wrong though :D
<apokryphos> and... smart doesn't have auto-remove of depends (not yet, anyway)
<Riddell> mornfall: I think the error is near a "::"
<mornfall> Riddell: heh
<mornfall> the error is not specified by that line, it's only "instantiated from" line
<apokryphos> malone is proprietary? Did not know that; that kinda sucks.
<mornfall> all of launchpad is, IIRC
<apokryphos> one of those guys on the talk was also surprisingly annoying. Very loud :P
* apokryphos still wonders how Ubuntu could've gone into working with launchpad, and on developing it
<mornfall> Riddell: it was a missing template parameter :] 
<mornfall> g++ is just so helpful...
<mornfall> i'm also wondering how faster would adept run compiled with icc
<mornfall> probably not that much, but it'd still be interesting
<mornfall> if i ever get around to finish 2.2 it'll rock
<toma> For a moment i thought the mail "kubuntu meeting in 6 hours" was kind of a long summary of last weeks summit.
<Riddell> :)
<nixternal> lol
<OdyX> Riddell: with svn2dist, should I hav a local copy of *.po's ?
<Riddell> OdyX: no, it should download them from svn
<OdyX> OK. I've tried, but it's not well documented...
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade    << gnupg update to patch vulnerability
<allee> OdyX: ask Koos for the arguments he uses for an release
<DaSkreech> ade
<OdyX> allee: well.. I'm just trying to make an intermediary release (svn), but I'll ask (but he's pretty "away")
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-tags-draft1.png
<OdyX> any specialist of svn2dist ?
<OdyX> all the tarballs I get are like kmplayer-version/kmplayer ... it s***
<uniq> hi.
<allee> OdyX: that's fine.  Many (all) kde extras pkgs are like this (e.g., other wise relative include paths may break)
<OdyX> but the "official" releases of kmplayer are NOT...
<DaSkreech> mornfall: How Do you select exclude or include?
<allee> Interesting.  'We' gave up on 'remove' pkgname level due to endless build trouble
<mornfall> well, by dragging the tag itself you include it, by dragging the "exclude" label of a tag you exclude it
<mornfall> both tags and exclude labels will get mouseover highlight
<allee> OdyX: if it build nevertheless I would ignore the diff to official tarballs
<mornfall> and a tooltip saying what to do with them
<OdyX> allee: good notice.. .D
<allee> OdyX: :)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Couldn't that get annoying if you are doing a lot of times?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: well, how?
<mornfall> the drop target is quite near
<DaSkreech> Well drag in 6 tags then double that for excludes
<mornfall> double what?
<mornfall> for each tag, you drag at most once
<mornfall> either exclude or include
<DaSkreech> the amount of times you have to drag
<mornfall> it's not like you will drag 12 tags in one search
<mornfall> for most searches anyway
<DaSkreech> You drag in the tag then drag in another tag to exclude right? so for any exclude you do drag twice?
<mornfall> nono
<DaSkreech> a drag
<DaSkreech> Ah ok 
<DaSkreech> I misread
<mornfall> you drag exclude to exclude a tag or the tag itself to include it
* DaSkreech thinks
<DaSkreech> So what happens if you drag exclude to an empty list
<mornfall> i have been thinking a lot about this already, if someone has better ideas, tell me :)
<mornfall> DaSkreech: the tag to which the exclude belongs will be excluded -- so packages tagged with it disappear from the list
<mornfall> like "i don't want command line utils" -> drag exclude of command line to decided box
<DaSkreech> Ohhh so each tag has an exclude equal..
<mornfall> when you drop the "exclude" thing, it turns into "User Interface: Not Command Line"
<DaSkreech> Nice
<mornfall> in the decided list
<DaSkreech> ok
<mornfall> i so far don't have a better idea on how to get the negated tags into the list
<OdyX> allee: there is still a problem...
<OdyX> allee: the debian folder is under kmplayer-version/kmplayer/debian
<OdyX> and not under kmplayer-version/debian
<allee> OdyX: for digikam tarballs we use mv AUTHORS Changelog ... ../
<OdyX> means ? allee ?
<allee> OdyX: afair Koos removed debian dir from tarball
<OdyX> actually.. that's true...
<allee> Just  remove the debian dir
<OdyX> well.. these are no solutions..
* allee wonders what script Koos uses
<OdyX> he said "per hand" ...
<OdyX> but it seems to be too much work...
<allee> OdyX: oh, he's that masochistic ;)
<OdyX> and well.. I tried (and spent  the whole day on a very bad bash script...
<OdyX> and I miss traductions and doc...
<allee> OdyX: for digikam we hacked a release_digikam.rb script.  Should not be that hard to adapt for kmplayer
<OdyX> rb ? ruby ?
<allee> yes
<OdyX> is it on svn ?
<allee> yes.  
<OdyX> well, I'll take a look...
<allee> toplevel extras/graphics/digikam
<OdyX> ok
<toma> allee: 'we' ?
<allee> I hacked a few lines? You didn't? ;)
<mndo> riddell: hi there..
<allee> toma: well, Renchi wrote it.  Rest of us hacked it without knowing ruby, right? :)
<toma> allee: no, but almost ;-)
<allee> toma: oh, I was sure only you was able to get the i18n stuff right
<toma> allee: yeah, i fixed the i18n stuff, espc. when branched. But the original was from konvi iirc
<allee> toma: changed topic: you know a kde core hacker, that you can ask about the current libgphoto plugins error strangeness?
<toma> yes, ill ping someone in a minute
<allee> toma: great!
<allee> on #kde-devel (then I will lurk) or private?
<toma> former to start with
<allee> k
<toma> anyone tried google earth?
<OdyX> toma: proprietary evil...
<OdyX> ...
<toma> ;-)
* OdyX leaves to see the 1/8 between Switzerland and Ukraina..
<DaSkreech> telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<toma> Does anyone feel like testing http://earth.kde.nl ?
<toma> I can setup something similar for the kubuntu community
<uniq> cool. hope google will make linux ppc binaries some time.. or else i'll have to replace my little sweet ibook.
<imbrandon> toma, nice
<imbrandon> yea something like that for kubuntu would be cool
<toma> imbrandon: we lack beta testers atm, so give it a shot
<imbrandon> i will here in a few got a kubuntu meeting here in a few i'm getting ready for but after that i will
<toma> cool!
<nixternal> ooh toma, i like the kde earth beta..i just started messing around Jigle and kmz and kml stuff...that is pretty cool
<toma> nixternal: yes, it is ;-)
<nixternal> are you manually updating the kml and kmz files as people upload their locations, or do you have a script that adds their information?
<toma> nixternal: it's a script. we don't want to do that ;-)
<nixternal> php script correct?
<toma> especially when its announced to more a broader public
<toma> no, i believe its bash foodoo
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> i have been using some php script that takes the jigle date and converts it to a kml..thats what i was thinking
<toma> nixternal: i didnt write it myself
<nixternal> i wonder if this is how the debian community keeps their locations...however I haven't seen them on google earth, just the big globe picture at night view
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWorldWide is what i was referring to
<toma> seems manual to me ;-)
<nixternal> t-minus 1 hours until meeting...i need ice cream...i shall return ;)
<DaSkreech> why does no one use World Wind?
<allee> nixternal: afaik when you are a debian developer you can put your coordinates into the debian ldap directory
<nixternal> ya i seen that allee, i just finished looking over the debian map...
<nixternal> DaSkreech: worldwin == windows?
<DaSkreech> Miguel has it running
<nixternal> i don't see a linux version via nasa...somebody else have one?  because from the images... worldwind > gearth
<nixternal> i can see my dog in the back yard almost ;)
<nixternal> probably run it via wine
<imbrandon> miguel from mono ? its probbly a .net app then
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2005/Sep-30-1.html
<nixternal> imbrandon guessed it right..that or he found the port quicker then i did ;)
<imbrandon> huh ?
<nixternal> it is a .net app
<imbrandon> i just guessed as i used to hack on mono a bit and know miguel ;)
<DaSkreech> Right on all accounts :)
<imbrandon> and its not a port if it runs native , via mono ;)
<DaSkreech> But Google bought out keyhole which is why they have uber good quality
<nixternal> actually...it is a java version
<DaSkreech>  It's a couple million I guess to buy out the earth at the res that Google has it
<imbrandon> nixternal, looking at it : WW2D now runs on Linux using Mono ......
<DaSkreech> And yes .net app that has no reason to not be written in Mono since all the code is easily workable on Linux
<nixternal> the res from what i seen with WW is far greater..but then again..we probably don't have access to those hi-res maps
<nixternal> im on the ww2d.csoft.net page
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, you mean written in c# or other .net lang and run on the mono runtime ;)
<nixternal> gotta have jre2, jogl, and ww2d itself
<DaSkreech> They have some decent stuff :) Like near live weather images
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Right
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I think they got tired of people complaining that all Open Source applications that have a hint of cool should run on Linux dagnabit!
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> you said dagnabit
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> i know jamaica is south, but not that type of south ;)
<DaSkreech> So they have a test version in java
<nixternal> there are a lot of addons available for it also
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's really pretty cool
<nixternal> ow...
<nixternal> sorry just banged my elbow...i can't believe i typed ow...computer modded to body
<nixternal> they have addons that will allow you to see b4 and after..like with hurricane katrina...and volcanoes
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah they release those after most disasters
<DaSkreech> And it comes with most planets in case we need to move to avoid DRM laws :)
* seaLne waves from brighton
<nixternal> [15:26]  <DaSkreech> And it comes with most planets in case we need to move to avoid DRM laws :)
<nixternal> LOL
<DaSkreech> I guess it being NASA _might_ have something to do with it 
<DaSkreech> I doubt it though DRM would be the main reason
<nixternal> im sure DRM will follow us no matter where we go
<DaSkreech> Not if we don't import money :) I'm certain that all "necessary rights" will suddenly not matter that much anymore
<kwwii> the meeting is starting soon, or?
<DaSkreech> I take we will get a ping in here?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, probbly not just join #ubuntu-meeting , Riddell will start
<imbrandon> Riddell, you givin hobbsee a wakeup call ? hehe
* seaLne is sitting in a pub in brighton drinking leffe :)
* kwwii is sitting in front of the TV watching the football match with a beer in the hand and my laptop on my lap (good place for it, hee?)
<seaLne> not if it is a dell :)
<kwwii> :p
<seaLne> you seen the exploding dell laptops photos?
<kwwii> yeah, amazing
<DaSkreech> kwwii: telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<kwwii> DaSkreech: dude, I have it in full color in front of me...why would I want that?
* kwwii did login to that, just for fun :-)
<DaSkreech> Up the Geek meter?
<kwwii> exactly
<Lure> DaSkreech: not sure how shots from 11m look on telnet - we will see soon ;-)
<DaSkreech> It's pretty funny when you can read the ads on the side of the field
<seaLne> Riddell: was it thursday or friday you said you were coming down?
<Riddell> seaLne: thursday evening to brighton
<kwwii> shit
<kwwii> screw the Ukraine
<kwwii> the US should have played switerland
<DaSkreech> Hey They need to get back toRobert Kennedy COllege
<seaLne> its really weird that in england people are still allowed to smoke in pubs
<OdyX> penaltys are really weird...
<OdyX> ukrainians were looking for chance with penalty....
<OdyX> the got it...
<OdyX> switzerland out... back home...
<DaSkreech> yay! College LInux Proceeds
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-27
<Riddell> hi danimo 
<danimo> hi Riddell
<danimo> Riddell: do you know where i can find an up-to-date kaffeine for dapper?
* DaSkreech waves :)
* danimo wonders if \sh_away is ever not away
<Riddell> danimo: probably one on revu
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea i forgot , on a fresh dapper install if you then install ff the hope page it looks for dosent exist ( a local kubuntu page )
<Riddell> or wait a few days and I'll upload it to edgy
<Lure> DaSkreech: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support
<danimo> Riddell: hehe, like I would use edgy
<Riddell> danimo: it'll get backported
<danimo> Riddell: oh, yeah, sorry
<Riddell> although I don't know how long that takes
<danimo> Riddell: is there any backport available already?
<Riddell> revu probably has it
<Lure> danimo: I think kubuntu.de repo has recent kaffeine
<Riddell> oh yes, they might too
<danimo> Lure: archive url?
<imbrandon> Riddell, oh yea now that paris is over want to stick the amarok 1.4.1beta1 pkgs i made in k.org/packages/amarok-latest ? hehehe
<nixternal> i just might have to take the laptop up to the cafe and enjoy the weather while i wiki away
* danimo thought kubuntu.de stopped offering extra-packages
<DaSkreech> The fun part is it is the exact same help page that you see in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> In Firefox it's horribly broken though cause it uses a different path
<Lure> danimo: http://www.kubuntu.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=70
<danimo> ah. the kczessi repo
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, yea its a bug in KDS for the firefox homepage
<imbrandon> just hasent been filed, beent here a while
<Lure> danimo: they have 0.8.1-0kubuntu4
<imbrandon> Riddell, still have the url for my repo or need it again ? ( for amarok )
<kwwii> ok, time for me to head out
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<allee> nite kwwii 
<danimo> bye kwwii
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: A Quick work around is to have the help pages in the same folder as the main page
<Riddell> imbrandon: is it on revu?
<imbrandon> no i can upload it to revu ( though its more than one package since i had to package libvis 0.4
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> how do i handel the more than one package thing on revu
<Riddell> imbrandon: revu will probably stop me losing track of it
<imbrandon> it requires excaibur and libvis 0.4
<Riddell> imbrandon: upload separately and put a comment on one if you can that it needs to use the other
<imbrandon> ok , will do it right now
<allee> danimo: question, do you know something about KDE and dyna open of plugins?  digikam stopped working with new libgphoto. gtkam and f-spot work fine with same libghoto pkgs :(
<imbrandon> should i version the ones for revu -0ubuntu0.1 or will you take care of that ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: doesn't really matter
<imbrandon> kk
<allee> somehow KDE 'confuses'/changes libgphoto plugins loading
<danimo> allee: nothing other than "should work quite ok
<allee> k
<danimo> allee: plus when it stopped working with ligphoto, the obvious guess would be a binary incompatible api change in libgphoto
<danimo> allee: why should it be digikam's fault?
<allee> danimo: just upgrading libgphoto pkgs, breaks digikam, f-spot and gtkam pkgs continue working.
<danimo> allee: that doesn't say anything. 
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<danimo> allee: plus what does "stop working" mean? crash? nothing?
<danimo> heya Tonio_!
<allee> danimo: rebuilding digikam does not help. strace for plugin patch shows digikam tries to open differnet files that the other apps
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> fine Riddell ?
<Tonio_> hey danimo
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
<danimo> allee: does it ultimately try to open the correct one?
<Tonio_> my girlfriend is at home untill thursday, so I will not be able to work a lot on ubuntu...
<allee> danimo: only with .la files
<Tonio_> but I'll start the big merging work on friday and all the weekend :)
<Riddell> girlfriends can do that
<Tonio_> hey allee :)
<danimo> Tonio_: send her over to me. I'll take care and you can enjoy hacking ;)
<allee> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: especially when we try to have a baby :)
<Tonio_> that doesn't give that much available time :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: seriously?
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> how exciting
<danimo> Tonio_: good luck then
<allee> danimo: #11 of http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125696  
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125696 in general "digikam does not connect to USB camera with libgphoto-2.1.99" [Normal,New]  
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm 29 years old, it is time to come in the adult world
<danimo> Tonio_: sounds like you won't give her away any time soon
<Riddell> Tonio_: aren't you going to propose to her then?
<Tonio_> Riddell: to get married ? in a few years maybe yes
<Tonio_> not actually
<Tonio_> danimo: sure no :) we have been together for 6 years now
<danimo> Tonio_: amazing
* imbrandon has 2 kids and 3 more step-kids
* Tonio_ might be interested in contributed to edubuntu in a few years
<imbrandon> hehe
<allee> Tonio_: lol
<Riddell> Tonio_: kedubuntu!
<danimo> allee: no gphoto/camera available
<imbrandon> kdeubuntu +1
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good idea ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: was the dinner on friday good ?
<danimo> Tonio_: make sure to lobby for KDE as default DE ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: I guess you stood with the guys in paris?
<Riddell> Tonio_: lots of champaign
<imbrandon> arg ... Patch some-binaries-in-usr-lib.patch does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<Tonio_> danimo: my child will for sure discover windows at school only ;)
<imbrandon> i hate that
<Tonio_> danimo: sure I was there but I had to leave early on friday
<danimo> Tonio_: did you pick names already for both cases?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, get on the PTA and dont let windows in school ;)
<allee> danimo: yes.  loading <plugin>"" instead of <plugin>.so fails without .la.   La file requirement is new and still not needed by f-spot and gtkam.  They still try to load .so files
<Tonio_> imbrandon well my girlfriend already works on ubuntu at her school ;) (she is teacher for young childs)
<allee> Tonio_: no (k) at her school?
<danimo> Tonio_: do teachers have a say there on what OS they want? wow
<Tonio_> imbrandon can you imagin they have a new room with 20 computers with linux bu nobody is able to use them.....
<Tonio_> they have been able to find money to teach the teachers
<imbrandon> speaking of children , i have to show mine off .... heheh http://www.imbrandon.com/images/albums/Family/me_eric_autumn.jpg
<Tonio_> the result is that the room is closed all the time....
<Tonio_> so my girlfriend is probably going to teach them (she's now a kde expert ^^)
<imbrandon> lol @ Tonio_ , that sucks
<imbrandon> ohh but thats good ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<Tonio_> and she realy doesn't like gnome (I really love her !!!)
<Riddell> imbrandon: that one on the left is tiny!
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea she isnt even one yet
<Riddell> do they really make them that small?
<imbrandon> lol she was smaller than that when she was born ;)
<imbrandon> girl == autum , the boy is eric ;)
<allee> imbrandon: looks like that's unknown field for Riddell :)
<imbrandon> hahahahah allee ;)
<imbrandon> autumn*
<allee> oh, that not only a season but a name too. cool
<imbrandon> heh yea
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need a newsreader in kubuntu.... is there a reason we don't ship with knode actually ?
<imbrandon> allee, well my wife is full blood native american indian so thats her comming out in the name ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it integrates correctly in kontact
<allee> imbrandon: then eric is your not here choice, right?
<Riddell> Tonio_: because usenet is used by about 2 people?
* danimo couldn't live without reading high traffic lists through knode via gmaine
<Tonio_> Riddell: count 3 with me ;)
<imbrandon> hehe eric was named after _MY_ brother  ;)
<imbrandon> his name is eric also
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is really widely used by personns working on windows like me
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Wouldn't that work as well?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, ??
<Tonio_> Riddell: and honestly I never saw an os shiped without an nntp client...
<DaSkreech> having a copy of the help pages in the same folder as the Kubuntu index page
<imbrandon> nntp is still used ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, no idea i reset my hoppage a long time ago
<imbrandon> homepage*
<Tonio_> imbrandon in the microsoft's world, yes, widely used
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Just press help in the K Meni
* Riddell sleeps
<DaSkreech> eni=enu?
<imbrandon> gnight Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: nite !
<DaSkreech> Night Riddell
<danimo> bye Riddell
* danimo is also on his way out
<danimo> bye
<Tonio_> Riddell: now edgy is opened, I will release a kdebase patch to adjust the kicker size to 48, for 2 lines mode
<Tonio_> Riddell: in a couple of days
<imbrandon> heheh ;)
<imbrandon> good call Tonio_
<DaSkreech> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, s/ubuntu-artwork/kubuntu-artwork
<DaSkreech> help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<DaSkreech> Thats the URL in Kubuntu
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, file it on LP
<DaSkreech> Under the same link that Lure gave?
<imbrandon> i dident see what Lure posted 
<Lure> imbrandon:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support
<DaSkreech> There we go
<imbrandon> i would file it as a bug against k-d-s
<imbrandon> thats a spec
<uniq> tonio_: ref. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates - i changed kio-apt from you to me. As i've done it before and it's done. :)
<Tonio_> uniq: great ;
<Tonio_> danimo: good nite (sorry for not responding but I'm not really in front of my computer actually (girlfriends can also do that !)
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ok 
* Tonio_ really hopes oskar will be out at time for edgy
<DaSkreech> oskar?
<imbrandon> lol Tonio_ go have fun with your gf ;) everyone needs time away from the PC
<imbrandon> oskar == now kmplayer
<imbrandon> new*
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: new kmplayer name with new UI
<DaSkreech> Whats the difference between it and Mplayer?
<Tonio_> the problem is that upstream wants to focus on the engine, so he would like contribution on the UI work
<Tonio_> I think we can post on the kubuntu-devel ML asking for help eventually
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: between this and mplayer ?
<Tonio_> well, mplayer doesn't have a kde based UI afaik
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Yup
<DaSkreech> Umm.. ok 
<DaSkreech> So why is work being done on the engine?
<Tonio_> and oskar is supposed to be compatible with mplayer, xine and gstreamer
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the work is for good compatibility with all backends and good integration with konqueror, for example
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<danimo> Tonio_: hehe, bye and good luck! :)
<DaSkreech> Mplayer seems to integrate into konqui pretty nicely for me
<Tonio_> danimo: seya ;)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: how ?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: kmplayer is used on dapper, that's why ;)
<DaSkreech> All my previews are done in Mplayer
<DaSkreech> Ahhh
<DaSkreech> In that case I love kmplayer!!
<Tonio_> hehe
<imbrandon> oskar ( sic )
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> bbiab dinner
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the issue is that the standalone player is crappy, while kaffeine's konq component sucks....
<DaSkreech> It does?
<DaSkreech> I mean I wouldn't know since I only use the mplayer one
<Tonio_> that's why we need a better application to avoid working with both and a bunch of settings to define prorities and file associations
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: are you sure you're not using kmplayer with xine engine ?
<Tonio_> that's the dapper default
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: how would I find out?
<Tonio_> simply go in kmplayer options (right click on the control bar of the video while playing in konq)
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: By Gum!!
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: if you never changed the configuration, you should you xine engine I presume
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Si!
<Tonio_> s/you/use
* DaSkreech Sticks up the "I hate Kscreensaver" sign and sits beside it
* Lure -> bed - good nite
<DaSkreech> Lure: Night
* Tonio_ beds too :)
<imbrandon> gnight Lure / Tonio_
* DaSkreech goes to #kde to cuss about kscreensaver
<bddebian> Hello
<DaSkreech> yo
<bddebian> yo yo yo :-)
<DaSkreech> What the Dilly yo!
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> well imbrandon_ if you read your ubuntu-dev list, you will see 3.5.3 is on its way up ;)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<jjesse> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hmm...wonder what happened to the meeting
<Hobbsee> will read later
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse :)
<jjesse> nothing too interseting
<Hobbsee> oh, pity
<Hobbsee> did they not have quorum or something to vote?
<jjesse> they did
<jjesse> sorry didn't phrase that right
<jjesse> a lot of discussion, nothing too earth shattering
<jjesse> one new member
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> seaLne?
<Hobbsee> cool
<jjesse> yeah sealne
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> congratulations seaLne 
* Hobbsee did think about acking early, but thought you'd have the people.
<jjesse> i just came at the end of the mtg so i had to read the summary/log as well
<jjesse> intersting interview w/ JK Rowlings on Channel4
<jjesse> two main characters die in the next book but she doesn'/t say one of them will be harry
<jjesse> of course she doesn't say one won't be either :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: when's it out?
<jjesse> she says next year :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> tell her to write quicker :P
<jjesse> sure cause i have her direct line
<Hobbsee> :P yep
<Hobbsee> oh good, they did discuss the bug :)
<jjesse> yeah i didn't quite follow the idea or the end result
<jjesse> Hobbsee: did you see my email about a laptop testing team for kubuntu?
<nixternal> how was the game jjesse?
<jjesse> nixternal: it was great, we won, actually mercied them
<jjesse> if you are up by more then 15 at the end of 5 you win
<jjesse> it was 18-2
<nixternal> hehe...good deal
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> slaughter rules in effect
<nixternal> [21:36]  <jjesse> Hobbsee: did you see my email about a laptop testing team for kubuntu?
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> i was the only Kubuntu Laptop Tester for Dapper from what I could tell on the Laptop Testing Team Wiki
<crimsun> argh
<jjesse> sent it to kubuntu-devel
<crimsun> I totally disagree with that
<jjesse> adn the laptop team
<jjesse> i had one :)
<jjesse> at least one
<nixternal> there is 2 then ;)
<crimsun> that's like saying there needs to be {ed,k,x}ubuntu-audio
<nixternal> crimsun just for you...that's next ;)
<jjesse> crimsun: well there needs to be some more testing of laptops for kubuntu and while i don't think there should be a seperate time, there should be more testing done
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, i saw something...
<crimsun> "separation"/rebranding/whatever makes sense at the desktop level, but stuff that's central to any install needs to remain desktop-neutral
<Hobbsee> oh, i havent got a k-d list yet
* Hobbsee is sorta afk
* nixternal got the message right here
<jjesse> crimsun: i agreee which is why i don't see the need for kubuntu doc team and kbuntu wiki team
<jjesse> however something needs to be done for kubuntu laptop testing 
<crimsun> jjesse: I think it would be nice to have canonical-sponsored laptops sent to people involved directly with kubuntu, like kubuntu CC and members for starters
<jjesse> especially if we have new specs in regards to them
<Hobbsee> crimsun: we got a lot of upgraders saying that the upgrader tried to remove all of kde - we didnt get to test that out
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh yeah!  hehehe 
* Hobbsee would like another laptop :P
* jjesse would like a canonical supplied laptop :)
<Hobbsee> give it a couple of years - this one has a decent battery now
* nixternal just wants a new laptop
<nixternal> newer rather
* antinobody_ wants a working laptop that isn't an Inspiron 1000 (although it runs nicely enough with ubuntu and kubuntu), but then again, he isn't a member, so this is useless to him
* Hobbsee doesnt think they'd send laptops out to all members anywya.
<jjesse> we had http://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD810/Kubuntu (created by myself) http://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240/Kubuntu created by LukaRenko and http://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatellite1735Kubuntu created by nixternal
<Hobbsee> jjesse: remind me about that in a while....
<nixternal> interesting
* Hobbsee should do one for her a10 sattellite
* imbrandon looks up *laptop* ?
<nixternal> i have a couple lappys here to test Edgy with...older though, but still, I have noticed a lot of the laptops tested were older
* jsgotangco doesn't mind another canonical laptop lol
<jjesse> jsgotangco: did you load kubuntu on it and did you create a wiki page?
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: *another*?
<Hobbsee> what were the specs of the first one, out of interest?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: he had one for dapper?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  i was thinking the same think :)
<imbrandon> thing
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<jsgotangco> jjesse: i loaded kubuntu on it but didnt really document the results heh
* Hobbsee wasnt here that early in dapper release cycle
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: shame :P
<jsgotangco> besides half of the functions keys doesn't work
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: what was the laptop?
<nixternal> all my function keys worked ;)
<jsgotangco> Tecra M2
<jjesse> for jsgotangco page see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaTecraM2
<Hobbsee> toshiba?  nice, does it overheat?
<jsgotangco> nope
<jjesse> i was just on the laptoptesting team page :)
<jjesse> i hope you didn't mind
<jsgotangco> i could load dapper here later and check what changed although most of the stuff will work except the function keys
<jsgotangco> at least you have a baseline result from an official test unit
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: that might be helpful
<Hobbsee> although most people ahve upgraded by now
<jjesse> right now i can only load kubuntu in VMs due to work stuff
<jsgotangco> VMs won't be that accurate though
<jsgotangco> a live cd should suffice even
* jsgotangco loads it now
* jjesse still hasn't received his cds from shipit yet :(
* jsgotangco has kubuntu cds at the moment
* nixternal does too..however they are all Breezy and Hoary
<jsgotangco> dapper =)
<nixternal> grrr.
<jjesse> agreed
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i've got a ubuntu one if you wanted it :P
<nixternal> come on jsgotangco...send some back here to the Windy City ;)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: no thanks i'll pass
<jsgotangco> some people have started receiving their orders
<nixternal> so i've heard
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i have 2 fairly large orders
<jsgotangco> i really like the way the bootsplash for kubuntu was made its really solid
<jjesse> well lady and gentleman time for me to head to bed
<nixternal> isn't it the same as ubuntu...just bloooo?
<nixternal> and has the extra k :)
<jjesse> contineue the discussion on the mailing list so i can catch up :)
<jsgotangco> the blue is very solid though and it makes a difference
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ahhh...true...thats why blooo is my favorite color
<Hobbsee> night jjesse 
<nixternal> although..i have been messing around with Ubuntu for documentation..and the Human theme has grown on me
<nixternal> oooh...trillian..that just hurts my heart to see that ;)
<jsgotangco> im not really a kde user but my wife uses it in her laptop so...
<nixternal> come on...need to use kde...you are from chiKago ;)
<imbrandon> trillian is windows only too isnt it LOL
<jsgotangco> yeah poor jjesse doesn't even have broadband as well so...
<jsgotangco> im sure he could do more with enough resources
<Hobbsee> nixternal: mine too...ick
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it didnt run under wine, yeah
* Hobbsee breakfasts.
<nixternal> which i don't get...since i can look out my window across the pond and wave at jjesse ;)
<imbrandon> ok i'm headed to bed soon ....... sleep 
<Hobbsee> back
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<imbrandon> night gurl, dont stir up too much dust tonight ;)
<imbrandon> btw i think nixternal did some meeting minute if you want to look
<imbrandon> if not i'm sure there is a log
<Hobbsee> i'll read the log of it, it's fine
<Hobbsee> yeah, with the rest of them :)
<imbrandon> hehe gnight
* Hobbsee will stir up lots :P
<imbrandon> hi freeflying-g4, bye freeflying-g4
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon: hey
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying-g4 :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: are you the maintainer of scim/skim?
<Hobbsee> the latter, particularly?
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: yep
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/2006-06-26
<nixternal> ^^ Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thanks nixternal 
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: how about today's meeting
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: cool - there was talk last night on where to subscribe skim bugs to - how it wasnt a part of kubuntu-team
<Hobbsee> then again, if your'e the maintainer, i'm guessing that you subscribe to the entire package, like i do with kde network
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: okey, also I'd subscribe to scim-qtimm?
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: subscribe to any and all of it, probably
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: it just means that you get all email notifications of any bug changes
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee: gotta,thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> that's how i picked up that bug about kopete that was in the meeting.
<DaSkreech> The Riddel show is terrible
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Riddell: imbrandon: she's sleeping <-- he got that one right
<jsgotangco> Riddel show?
<DaSkreech> The ubuntuos one
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh, and i did read it, i didnt understand it, and couldnt make it work.
<imbrandon> huh , what ? *looks confused*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the @``SIG@ thing
<nixternal> @SIG@ will leave your name, date, and time when you click save ;)
<imbrandon> you put @SIG@ not @``SIG@ , thats an escaped version so it will show on the wiki
<nixternal> lol...it won't show up in preview though
<imbrandon> like\ blah\ in\ bash
<imbrandon> wiki uses ``
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> oh grrr....
* robotgeek just uses {{{@SIG}}}
* Hobbsee didnt try it without the ``
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek 
<imbrandon> hehe
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee , how you doing?
<imbrandon> ok off to bed again
* Hobbsee always forgets to stick her nick under each item
<imbrandon> gnight all
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i skipped the meeting to sleep hehe
* Hobbsee just does the first, and then all under that without any nick beside them are assumed to be her.s
<robotgeek> i havent been attending any meetings lately, been busy
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee just put " blah my agenda item here as a test @SIG@ "  < save , then look at it , then delete it ;)
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee obviously not, we dident know who put that in the meeting today ;)
<imbrandon> also ["Hobsee"]  will work too
<imbrandon> or ["imbrandon'}
<imbrandon> ["imbrandon"]  etc
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt have added those last two bits to the agenda if i wasnt going to be there -they were kinda my reminder about what to ask about
* Hobbsee did want to be at that meeting - but would have been absolutely screwed for the rest of the day if she had
<Hobbsee> hey, about that laptop testign team thing...
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> like last time
<imbrandon> ?
<Hobbsee> we wouldnt need to have specific kubuntu things, except suspend, and hotkeys
<Hobbsee> everything else would be the same.
<imbrandon> you talkin to me ?
* imbrandon is lost again
<imbrandon> you mean ummm what do you mean?
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon you get lost very easily lately
<imbrandon> your just wakin up and i'm just going to sleep , bad combo
<nixternal> true Hobbsee...as my function keys worked exactly the same with Ubuntu Hoary, Breezy, and Dapper the same way they did for Kubuntu Hoary, Breezy, and Dapper
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, i'm very tired been up 22 hours
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal, laptop function keys are hardware based
<Hobbsee> a bit earlier, they were talking about laptop testing, and kubuntu laptpo testing team
<imbrandon> the blue colord ones ?
<nixternal> i also mean hotkeys
<imbrandon> Fn keys
<nixternal> my fault on that
<Hobbsee> i'm saying, now that i've thought about it over breakfast, that we only need to have tests for suspend/hibernate and hotkeys - as gnome hotkey applet != kde hotkey applet, and the same applies to hibernate/suspend at the moment, w.r.t. kpowersave.
<imbrandon>  ahh well the blue Fn keys work no matter if you have ms dos 3.0 or sun solaris , they are hardware based ;) 
<imbrandon> right Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: depends if they're mapped properly
<Hobbsee> because we keep getting reports of "my multimedia keys work in ubuntu but not in kubuntu"
<nixternal> true..because i can use xed and read my function keys
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, they are mapped via the keyboard controller via hardware
<nixternal> talking the play, back, forward, pause and stop function keys
<imbrandon> nixternal, its reading the same value as it would without Fn held, they all have a second value
<nixternal> BLUE :)
<imbrandon> gah ok i'm too tired to explain what i'm meaning correctly but yea
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> because my play keys and all that didn't work with Kubuntu...however they worked with Ubuntu..and they are blue..meaning i have to press the Fn key to make them work
<nixternal> actually..they are red on this stupid compaq
<Hobbsee> hmmm...right...
<imbrandon> last time , gnight yall ( shoot me an email if you need something before i wake )
<nixternal> which really didn't get tested since i dropped it and broke it prior to testing it
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> you have logs ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<linuxmonkey> i wished my start button and others worked in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't it?
<linuxmonkey> cause the old map thing didnt work
* nixternal looks for a "start" button
<nixternal> oh ya..i uninstall windows last year..no more "start" buttons in my house ;)
* Hobbsee has never had her windows key mapped.
* Hobbsee should look into that.
<nixternal> mine is mapped for TS ;)
<nixternal> because of Riddell though ;)
<DaSkreech> TS/
<DaSkreech> Terminal Server?
<linuxmonkey> yeah i like the windows key mapped to the menu, it worked in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<crimsun> (teamspeak)
<nixternal> team speak
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i don't have a windows key...i have a yellow tux key though
<linuxmonkey> really
<nixternal> you can buy a bag of them from some website dirt cheap
<nixternal> i think i got mine years ago from www.directron.com when i was writing how-to and reviews for maximum pc
<DaSkreech> maximum PC!!
* DaSkreech has every issue
<nixternal> i know..garbage mag
<nixternal> 2000-2002..even when they weren't paper form
<DaSkreech> Including the maximum Linux before-its-time mag
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> ya..you just went old school
<DaSkreech> Well I also have boot 01
<DaSkreech> If you really want to kick it
<nixternal> i remember boot...screensavers and techtv used to talk about that mag
<DaSkreech> I think you mean ZDNet
<nixternal> oh no...and ziff davis
<nixternal> not rather
<nixternal> ziff davis owes me money
<DaSkreech> And everyone else an apology
<nixternal> from 2001
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ya..they sold their souls to g4
<nixternal> when i was with virtual-hideout we did a couple things with them...did a watercooling episode, and a casemod with playstations and xboxes inside a pc with yoshi
<DaSkreech> Yoshi's pretty cool
<nixternal> where is he at now?
<DaSkreech> Don't know how else you get a 10,000 dollar laser as a present 
<nixternal> i see patrick every now and then..and even got an email from patrick recently about maker's fairre
<DaSkreech> How's his wife?
<nixternal> didn't get to go..but realy wanted to..my dad made it i believe
<nixternal> you know..i haven't kept up with him personally for a few years..he ran across my name on something and thats why he emailed
<nixternal> we have a mutual friend...so thats how i know a lot of whats going on with him
<DaSkreech> :-) Nice chap
<nixternal> he remembered that i liked hacking hardware and building stuff
<DaSkreech> So the windows/tux key I think was working on mandriva
* DaSkreech has always been afraid of hacking hardware
<nixternal> i wouldn't know...the whole distro that starts with Mand* i stopped using in probably 98
<nixternal> maybe earlier
<nixternal> ya..cuz in 98 i went strictly suse
<nixternal> then in 2000 i went on a debian and slackware adventure that was bound to lead to trouble
<DaSkreech> Well essentially my point is that we should be able to get it owrking and shipping in Kubuntu
<nixternal> and in 2005 i did Ubuntu/Kubuntu..then some gentoo..and some mepis..and now back to Kubuntu.. ;)
<nixternal> that is true DaSkreech..and would be great
<nixternal> i seriously don't have mine binded to anything but teamspeak
<nixternal> i am going to bind it to kmenu
<nixternal> keycode 115
<DaSkreech> Compiz seems to use it a lot
<DaSkreech> Plus I think that though Alt+F1 is pretty cool the Super key does seem more natuarl for first timers and it is an extra Button you can use for fun stuff
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how about we get the windows key binded to kmenu by default?  can you create a patch for that, as you seem to know more about that than i do?
<Hobbsee> i think it was supposed to be done in dapper, but didnt happen
<Hobbsee> my key still doesnt work.
<nixternal> mine doesn't either
<nixternal> im trying to hack it in
<nixternal> if i can find what im looking for
<Hobbsee> nixternal: got the right package?
<nixternal> i have every package ;)
<nixternal> what package are you referring to?
<DaSkreech> This guy isn't very professional
<nixternal> who's that DaSkreech?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what it is - just that you wont find what you're lookign for if you're in the wrong package
<DaSkreech> The guy running the ubuntuos radio thing
<nixternal> i have looked at kmilo
<nixternal> oh ya DaSkreech..the guy from boston kills me
<nixternal> he is loud
<DaSkreech> Yeah and has a grating accent
* Hobbsee contemplates trying to do that kubuntu-default-settings patch.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: quit contemplating and get to it ;)
<nixternal> make the windows key work while you are there...hehe
<Hobbsee> k-d-s doesnt control the keys, i expect
* DaSkreech should probably file that bug on lp
<Hobbsee> and i'm still reading teh darned meeting
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, you should.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> when lure gets here, someone remind me to talk to him  about firefox 
<Hobbsee> that sig thing still doesnt work here, hmm.
* DaSkreech has a bunch ofbugs to file fr Firefox as well
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: do it, iwj will hate you :P
<Hobbsee> just check if they're there first - there are heaps.
<DaSkreech> They are :-)
<DaSkreech>  I just want to kick up about them so that they will get looked at again for a day before being dropped
<DaSkreech>  one of them has been there since 0.4 I think
<nixternal> i can't seem to map just the windows key
<nixternal> it works no problem with a combination..but as soon as i try it on it's own..it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: if you can, find a patch upstream for it, or make sure there's enough info there, etc
<Hobbsee> the firefox bug list is horrible
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<Hobbsee> most of the bugs are badly explained, nto enoguh info, etc.  yuck.
<nixternal> tell me about it Hobbsee..i have did a night of 4 hours of triage, and my head still hurts from it...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Well they were the first people I know of to have a public bug entering system and it goes all the way back to when it was netscape so ... yeah
<Hobbsee> what were you triaging nixternal?
<nixternal> a little bit of everything...mostly just fixing duplicates, and linking to kde/gnome bugs
<nixternal> asking for more info
<nixternal> stuff like that...im not a coder...i can read code good..but i can't write it anymore..i used to write code..but took a nice long break from it..got into hardware and networking hardcore ;)
<nixternal> i wrote code back in the c days, when microsoft wasn't on anything...and you used borland for everything
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Hobbsee> hmm...i might not be able to do that patch - looks painful - i cant see where it's supposed to go
<nixternal> when compiling a simple 10mb or so program took a day
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah yes, fair enough.  did you pick the kdenetwork bug that needs marking upstream?
<Hobbsee> as a wishlist?
<nixternal> i dont' know...got a #
<nixternal> is my name written all over it
<nixternal> RichJohnson or nixternal
<Hobbsee> bug 50951
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50951 in kdenetwork "Messages are sent on <enter> and this can't be changed permanently" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50951
* Hobbsee just got it in her email
<Hobbsee> no, no one's modified it
<nixternal> ahh...i haven't seen it come through yet
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nixternal> is there a way to bind just 1 key...and not 2 keys?
<Hobbsee> no idea nixternal - probably on the net somewhere, unless someone else knows
<nixternal> well..in Regional & Accessibility..there are all the keyboard mappings
<nixternal> just gotta use 2 keys for everything
<nixternal> that just might be a gui issue...need to locate the actual file
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4_: boo
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4_: ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: there were two versions of kopete.  darn.
* Hobbsee pokes freeflying-g4__ 
<Hobbsee> this is confusing.
<Hobbsee> i can see where the config file kopeterc is, but this file seems to be generated when kopete is run for the first time or soemthing - it's not in the source.
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4__: know where the kopete config files are kept, at all?
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee:  .kde/share/config
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4__: sorry, in the source - which source is it in?
* Hobbsee found that one :P
<Hobbsee> i cant see what generates .kde/share/config
<Hobbsee>  /kopeterc
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee: kcfg
<Hobbsee> kcfg...app or file?
<freeflying-g4__> .kcfg file
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> i might just ask tonio_ about it when he comes in
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee: I'm using osx now, can not help you, heh
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* freeflying-g4__ moved to a city 1000 kms away from my home
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4__: where's that?
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee: beiJing, China, have you ever heard of?
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4__: heard of it, yep
<DaSkreech> No. Has Angelina ever been ther?
<jsgotangco> Angelina?
<freeflying-g4__> Hobbsee: welcome you here  :)
<nixternal> g'nite
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hobbsee> Sydney	Mon 11:00 PM <-- excellent :)
<crimsun> err?
<Hobbsee> next meeting time - i can actually calculate properly
<crimsun> ah
<jsgotangco> hey kwwii
<kwwii> moin jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> kwwii: was it your camera that took the group photo in paris?
<kwwii> jsgotangco: yes it was
<kwwii> wanna buy that camera? (I am now thinking of buying a fuji S3) :-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<Hobbsee> kwwii: where is said group photo?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/14_3.jpg
<jsgotangco> kwwii: well im looking for recommended slrs...
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that your server or somethiing?
<jsgotangco> kwwii: do you have other pics from the summit
<Hobbsee> wow that's a lot of people!
<kwwii> jsgotangco: actually that camera is not an slr..it is a sony rc1, which has a fixed lense - *but* that lense it AMAZINGLY GOOD
<jsgotangco> i agree im looking at the photo now
<kwwii> one second and I will post the names of the orig files
<jsgotangco> man thats amazingly good
<kwwii> _DSC8012.JPG    _DSC8013.JPG    _DSC8014.JPG    _DSC8015.JPG    _DSC8016.JPG    _DSC8017.JPG
<kwwii> all of those are on bootsplash.org
<kwwii> but they are the orig JPG files (I also have raw files, but they are pretty big)
<kwwii> the pics are 10MP
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yeah, that is my server...I am co-author of the bootsplash
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<kwwii> jsgotangco: for the money, the sony is the best camera you can buy atm
<kwwii> it costs 800Euros...to get the same quality lense from any other DSLR it would cost you a few thousand
<jsgotangco> man those are nice
<kwwii> the only negative factor with the sony rc-1 is that it cannot take pics as fast as a DSLR
<kwwii> it can take 3 per second but then it has to wait about a second
<kwwii> the canon 5d can take 5 per second
<kwwii> but costs a few thousand, and then you still have to buy a decent lense
<kwwii> the sony has the most amazing wide angle Zeiss lense
* kwwii could talk about cameras all day :-)
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> man the quality is amazing
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> honestly, it is like this: set the lense to the widest setting possible, and then press the button...poof, you have an amazing picture
<kwwii> anyone here a football fan?
<jsgotangco> this is probably the best summit group photo at the moment heh
<jsgotangco> yeah i watch football
<jsgotangco> is this camera good for sports?
<kwwii> if so, check out http://bootsplash.org/kaka/_DSC0007_1.tif _DSC0009_1.tif _DSC0009_3.tif _DSC0011_5.tif _DSC0012_1.tif _DSC0014_1.tif _DSC0018_5.tif
<kwwii> to be honest, if you want a camera for sports, I would buy a canon
<kwwii> I had the 20d for a while, and it rocks at sports fotos
<kwwii> it takes 5 pics a second (but only 8MP)
<kwwii> that is soo fast...some of the pics almost look the same no matter how fast they run
<kwwii> those last pics are of Kak (the brazilian star, who plays for FC Milan)
<kwwii> the other nice thing about the sony is that it has the same full size sensor as the nikon F-1 (about 10,000 Euros just for the body)
<jsgotangco> eeekkk
<jsgotangco> gee
<jsgotangco> do pros even use those?
<kwwii> yes, as their bakup camera :-)
<kwwii> the Kaka pics were taken with an F-1
<kwwii> the new fuji s3 is pretty good for the money (1000 for the body, with a few good lenses around 2000-3000) and it is 12MP
<kwwii> the nifty thing about the fuji is that it has hexagonal sensors which measure the light better...so it is great for skin tones
<jsgotangco> you sure do love your camera technology =)
<kwwii> yeah, my wife hates it :p
<kwwii> every time I go to an electronics store she has to keep my away from the camera section
<kwwii> actually, now I want to buy a smaller camera that I can take every
<kwwii> but I am soo picky, it is hard to decide which one :)
<hunger> kdm is broken
<hunger> and I can not get into my kde session with either startx nor gdm:-( I hear the startup sound, but the screen stays blue.
<hunger> Any ideas on how I can work around this for the moment?
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> try startkde?
<kwwii> it sounds like a bigger problem, if gdm does not work either
<\sh> moins
<kwwii> hi \sh
<\sh> hey kwwii
<hunger> kwwii: startkde works only with a running Xserver.
<hunger> kwii: It seems to be started automatically (or I wouldn't hear the kde startup sound).
<kwwii> hunger: good point
* \sh is still in hangover mode because of a lot of KDE, Kubuntu and Debian Love during the weekend
<kwwii> :-)
<hunger> \sh: Poor you:-)
<\sh> and fsfe.org love as well ;)
<kwwii> hunger: so it sounds like a problem with your xserver, or?
<kwwii> hehe, I saw miriam in paris
<\sh> kwwii: I saw her during FrOSCon...and we danced, drank, laughed ;)
<hunger> kwii: That runs fine...
<hunger> Who is miriam?
<\sh> myriam from fsfe.org
* hunger wanted to go to froscon as well, but did not make it:-(
<\sh> hunger: you missed 500 litre of good koelsch ;)
<\sh> sponsored by o'reilly ;)
<hunger> \sh: Damn... I am a fsfe fellow and nobody introduces the women there to me:-)
<hunger> \sh: No problem, I do not drink alcohol.
<\sh> anyways...I was sitting with sebas, danimo and volker in the kde dev room...now I'm preparing at least for danimo some qt-copy, new dbus packages for dapper...so they can do some kde4 dev work on dapper 
<jsgotangco> miriam is very very cool
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(kwwii/#kubuntu-devel) I actually only used that phrase to poke fun at gnomes usage of the phrase
(\sh/#kubuntu-devel) kwwii: but sebas started with that, when I just arrived at froscon, he hugged me first ;)
(kwwii/#kubuntu-devel) :p
(kwwii/#kubuntu-devel) those funky dutch guys
<\sh> but it was really good..everybody enjoyed this conf...
<kwwii> cool, good to hear
<Riddell> now if only we could get a report from the KDE exhibitors on the dot
<\sh> Riddell: sebas ;) but I think he has a hangover as well..one week paris with you guys, and 2 days with the opensource family at froscon..
<\sh> http://wiki.froscon.de/index.php/Main_Page there are some voices from the froscon, from madduck, joey schulze from debian etc.
<hunger> \sh: dbus debs for kde4 development are a really good idea! I'd appreciate those a lot:-)
<\sh> hunger: I'll prepare an external archive for those...trying to get a daily build of those stuff
<Riddell> why do we need an external archive for dbus?
<\sh> Riddell: no..but for development versions
<\sh> for kde4 kdesvn trunk versions
<\sh> I explained danimo how he can develop for kde4 without destroying his production system 
<Riddell> yeah, kdelibs for kde 4 would be cool
<Riddell> but that doesn't need to be external, as long as its done right
<\sh> Riddell: the actual dbus version in edgy or dapper is not usable for kde4 trunk...debians dbus version is ok
<\sh> Riddell: but dbus needs to be recompiled against qt-copy from kdesvn 
<\sh> because of the qt bindings
<Riddell> \sh: then we'll update that
<Riddell> right, we need qt4 in main then, but that'll happen anyway
<\sh> Riddell: but not qt-copy with all those nice patches which are not official ;)
<sebas>  11:11:14 up -24855 days, -3:-14,  2 users,  load average: 0.71, 0.53, 0.38
<Riddell> \sh: take a look at my qt 4 upload from yesterday
<\sh> qt4-x11_4.1.4.svn20060625-1~kdesvn1.dsc ;) 
<\sh> hey sebas
<viviersf> is new kubuntu gonna have qt 4 ?
<crimsun> it's in dapper, too (in universe)
<sebas> hej Saint Herman :)
<\sh> sebas: my love, I hope you managed your hang over ;)
<sebas> Sure, there was no hangover
<Riddell> viviersf: yes
<viviersf> cool Riddell :D
<viviersf> pyqt4 is gonna be fun
<sebas> Riddell: BTW, code for powermanager is in the guidance svn repo
<Riddell> ah well, \sh is the man working on that hopefully
<Riddell> sebas: rocking
<sebas> Did a little more work on the backend last weekend, not too much though.
<Riddell> sebas: can you find someone to do a dot report for froscon?
<sebas> Riddell: Guess so, maybe I can do it later on.
<sebas> Riddell: What about one about UDS?
<Riddell> sebas: sure, that too
<sebas> Who? :-)
<Riddell> well anyone who can bother, but it's not a KDE event so it's not too important
<sebas> FrOSCon is not a KDE event either
<Riddell> sebas: no, but it has a KDE stall
<sebas> Not really a KDE stall, more a room where we would hack with three people, and 2 kde talks.
<sebas> Anyway, I'll try to write up something later and ask danimo to add some bits I forget.
<Riddell> that's even better
<hunger> Anybody looking into the kdm problem?
<kwwii> hunger: to be honest, I don't have a problem with it on any of my machines
<hunger> kwwii: maybe I missed a qt update (or have one too many).
<hunger> kwwii: *ALL* kde apps complain about QFrame, etc. having the wrong size.
<hunger> kwwii: or some kdelib having symbols missing.
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> sounds funky to me
<kwwii> no idea what you installed, but whatever it was, deintsall it :p
<hunger> kwwii: When did you last update kdelibs?
<hunger> kwwii: Are you using edgy?
* hunger suspects the latest kdelibs were hosed on edgy.
<kwwii> hunger: I update them every day
<kwwii> ahhh, I am not running edgy though
<kwwii> that would explain things
<hunger> Ha! I'm back in KDE!
<hunger> libqt3 was hosed.
<nixternal> moin
<hunger> Make that libqt3-mt in edgy.
<hunger> Well, so is kdelibs from edgy:-(
<hunger> Hmmmm.... probably it is not hosed, just broken due to the qt and kdelibs being build with a new compiler
<nixternal_> moin Hobbsee
<nixternal_> ;)
<nixternal_> beat ya
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal_ 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)
<nixternal_> time to do some work :(
<Hobbsee> heh, enjoy
<insanekane> Hobbsee: how was the meeting yesterday ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: Riddell let me sleep :)
<insanekane> ah ok
<Hobbsee> he was very kind
<jjesse> morning
<imbrandon> moins jjesse
<jjesse> imbrandon: how are thinsg going?
<imbrandon> good good, getting ready to do a little painting
<jjesse> can someone look at bug #5346 it is labeled as fix committed, was a fix indeed released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5346 in kaffeine "Kaffeine crashes konqueror when trying to play embedded movies" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5346
* Hobbsee looks
<jjesse> going through all of the "old" bugs assigned to the kubuntu team
<Hobbsee> ah yes :)
<Hobbsee> kdebase, if your'e feeling brave
<jjesse> was the fix released?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'd say that wasnt released.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: so how do you deal w/ that bug then?
<Hobbsee> i'd say it wasnt approved - doesnt seem to be in the changelog.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: poke Riddell to upload the change - although now the version numbers have changed, so i guess you'd have to ask tonio for the fix, and repatch it
<Riddell> jjesse: there should be a new k-d-s in dapper-updates
<jjesse> Riddell: so that will take care of the bug?
* Hobbsee updates
<Hobbsee> nothing here yet.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks for lettign me sleep (now that your'e actually here)
<Riddell> jjesse: I'd say so
<jjesse> do you want to change the bug status then?
<Riddell> jjesse: k
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is edgy currently broken, w.r.t kde?  
<Riddell> Hobbsee: shouldn't be but I've not tried it
* Hobbsee heard talk of it being broken.
<Hobbsee> @now
<Riddell> I'll test it once kdebase is compiled
<Riddell> its working locally for me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, cool :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Seveas is asking for ops in #kubuntu
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I was messing with imbrandon ;)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ah :P
<Riddell> it's also been suggested I give ops to gnomefreak
* Hobbsee boots Seveas into oblivion then.
<Seveas> (although, it may be useful. People seem to think I have ops everywhere)
<Hobbsee> nah, cant have you getting too powerful :P
<Riddell> it would be handy if ubotu gave channel appropriate answers to !ops
<imbrandon> heh
<apokryphos> Riddell: it does
<Riddell> oh, sorted
<apokryphos> for example...
<imbrandon> apokryphos, only if you say !kubuntu-ops etc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i updated !kops
<apokryphos> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> but most still just say !ops
<Riddell> yeah but people still run !ops in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: check in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> although, that would be helpful for the split channel thing
<Seveas> Riddell, !ops in #kubuntu calls #kubuntu ops
<Riddell> groovy
<Seveas> Hobbsee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16621
<apokryphos> you can add channel-specific factoids using this syntax:   !factoid-#channel is X
<Seveas> !-kops
<ubotu> kops is <alias> ops
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wow
<Seveas> !ops-#kubuntu-devel
<ubotu> I know nothing about ops-#kubuntu-devel
<Seveas> !ops-#kubuntu-devel is <alias> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Error: unresolvable <alias>
<Seveas> hrm
<Seveas> who messed with his brain...
<Hobbsee> Seveas: another bug.  you did.
<apokryphos> also, the ops in here are quite different
<jjesse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<apokryphos> jjesse: no channel-specific factoid has been set for it, yet
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> wasn't paying attention :)
* Hobbsee growls at everywhere turning red.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: does that turn you on?
<jjesse> hopefully
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you going to post that podcast to the dot?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: er?
<imbrandon> Riddell, i did last night i though *looks*
<imbrandon> thought*
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grrr#Sexual_arousal
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's nothing in the queue
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i was *hoping* that you would be referring to anything else but that.
<imbrandon> Riddell, ok give me 5 min i'll have it posted again
* Riddell sends jpatrick to sit in the corner
<jpatrick> sorry
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal_> haha
<Hobbsee> CC meeting in one minute or so
* Hobbsee would growl at jpatrick for his question, but thinks she'll just defenestrate him instead, based on the nature of his question.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> i love when people call right as you are heading out the door and tell you they canceled the meeting
<nixternal> grrr..as in angry grrr ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, check the que now please
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's the one.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> thats the one i use all the time Hobbsee..when i grrr..its cuz im angry...or if i am playin' with the kids tryin' to scare um...although my mug does a good enough job of scaring um i guess ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> i was planning on hitting a great cafe for breakfast too...grrr again ;)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ping?
<bddebian> Hello
<robotgeek> hey bddebian 
<jjesse> boo
<bddebian> aaaahhh :-)
<bddebian> Hi robotgeek
<jjesse> bddebian: community council meeting going on in #ubuntu-meeting
<bddebian> Ack
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you're late!
<bddebian> Traffic was the suXX0r
<Riddell> imbrandon: dot story up, thanks much
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm happy to upload k3b unless you have any outstanding issues
<hunger> Riddell: Is there trouble rebuilding KDE on edgy? When will that be done?
<Riddell> hunger: it's being done now
<Riddell> hunger: what are you waiting for?
<Hobbsee> who feels like fixing this?  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128610  It's to do with Riddell's 3.5.3 packags
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128610 in general "kscreensaver does not launch screensaver after x minutes." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<Hobbsee> guess the patch is grabbed from svn, and then applied.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: get me that patch and I'll put it in the kdeartwork package when I make it
* Hobbsee kicks kde websvn.  work, silly thing1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kdesktop/lockeng.cc?rev=548008&r1=506297&r2=548008&makepatch=1&diff_format=h what you're after?
<nixternal> [10:25]  * Hobbsee kicks kde websvn.  work, silly thing1
<nixternal> hahahahhahahah
<nixternal> the things you have said today Hobbsee have put a huge smile on my dull day ;)  you kill me with the stick remark at the CC, and blowing up Ubugtu with a rocket laucher...and now picking on the websvn and kicking it
* Ubugtu squeezes nixternal
<nixternal> to much
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heheh
* Hobbsee is good like that :)
<nixternal> hehe
<hunger> Riddell: The complete package:-) Upgrading right now will hose kde:-(
<hunger> Riddell: I guess that is due to compiler incompatibilities once again.
<Hobbsee> hunger: thanks, i'll wait on upgrading :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: You can upgrade all the non-C++ stuff.
<Hobbsee> hunger: right.  and seeing as most of KDE is written in c++...
<hunger> Hobbsee: Most? All the core stuff!
<Hobbsee> hunger: i should have said "most if not all"
<Riddell> all but the bits kubuntu adds :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> which is in what? 
<Riddell> guidance, ubiquity
<Hobbsee> i actually meant in terms of languagae
<Riddell> python
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> argh!  how do you get to the list thing that lets you select if you want digets or not?
<Hobbsee> s/digets/digests
<Riddell> lists.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> follow the link at the bottom of any post
* Hobbsee tries.
<Hobbsee> STUPID KDE KEYBOARD BUG!!!!
* imbrandon hands Hobbsee a glass of water , calm down now , dont beat the computer
* Hobbsee beats imbrandon 
* imbrandon faints ...
<Hobbsee> that bug's annoying - there is absolutely *no* way you can debug that.
<Hobbsee> and there's no solution, but to reboot.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea like my ndiswrapper thing
<imbrandon> actualy nicx thing
<imbrandon> nic*
<imbrandon> not realy ndis specific
<cmvo> Hobbsee: What keyboard bug? Sticky Ctrl key?
<Hobbsee> cmvo: no, the *all* of kde keyboard input stopping
* Hobbsee suspects ndiswrapper
<imbrandon> does your mouse work still ?
<Hobbsee> my internet was pinging out, then i couldnt get to the archives to update -  apt-get update would just blankly freeze, and then all keyboard stops
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: oh yes, just no keyboard.
<imbrandon> hrm
<Hobbsee> so i tried a new session, it'd open, but it'd say that the current session was locked, and wouldnt let me switch to a new session
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, me and you either need to become ndiswrapper expers or find one LOL
<imbrandon> experts*
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to report that bug.
<cmvo> Hobbsee: Oh, ok. I get a sticky ctrl key once in a while. It gets unstuck when I switch to text mode and back to X.
<imbrandon> i have yet to get my realtek 8185 to work without hardlocking the system ( works fine in that *OTHER* propitary os )
<Hobbsee> ohhhh...
* Hobbsee tried to modprobe -r ndiswrapper just before losing the keyboard input.
<Hobbsee> but i dont usually try that, when getting the crash.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, its almost instant
<Hobbsee> ouch
<nixternal> [10:57]  * imbrandon faints ...
<imbrandon> as soon as the ko loads for the wlan0 it hardlocks, 
<nixternal> OMG you copycat ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, shush
<nixternal> hahaha
* nixternal dials up that psycho woman and points her to imbrandon
<imbrandon> um no, kthxbye
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ... ummm
<imbrandon> what can err hrm wait .... *thinks*
<imbrandon> trying to think how to word this without sounding totaly st00pid
<nixternal> ndiswrapper experts don't want to show their faces ;)
<imbrandon> whats the best way to debug a hardlock if you cant get to anything ( preferably with locking the system the minimal ammount of times )
<nixternal> if it isn't atheros, prism, or orinoco, that has distinct kernel support and no goofy drivers or hacks to make work...i don't mess with it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ^^
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper experts stay well off IRC - mainly because people wnating ndiswrapper dotn read the basic documentation, and want help.
<nixternal> plus with ndiswrapper you don't get rfmon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: power button.
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: smart :P
<nixternal> sudo ndiswrapper --load-stupid-windows-driver
<nixternal> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<imbrandon> yea i mean to FIX the problem , or atleaste a usefull bug report to someione that can
<nixternal> umm..sounds winmodem'ish to me
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> file a bug for it
* Hobbsee will later.  for her ndiswrapper issue.
<imbrandon> nixternal, its a realteck card there SHOULD be very good linux support for it
<nixternal> it must be ndis related Hobbsee..as i don't get any of them
<nixternal> what is the chipset though...wireless wise?
<imbrandon> rt8185 IS the chipset, rt makes chipsets too you know ;)
<Hobbsee> marvell 88w8335
<nixternal> i shall pick up a card i guess so i can do ndiswrapper work..since nobody else wants to...actually no i won't..scratch that
<nixternal> ahh marvell
<nixternal> you know the best thing for marvell cards and linux Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, what?
<nixternal> DROP KICK THEM AS HARD AS YOU CAN!!!
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> Ubuntu isn't the only community with issues...and all of them ndiswrapper related probably
<nixternal> you know..there is a wireless forum coming to chicago soon that i am slated to attend...i think i will go with a ndiswrapper state of mind..and see what kind of support the wireless world really has...try to exploit them.
<nixternal> i should have no problem...as long as someone doesn't point me out as an x-atheros/orinoco/prismII wifi hacker
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, if someone wants to send me a nice wireless card, i'd be happy :)
<nixternal> maybe i can skip one across the pond..since they look like perfect skipping stones ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you got an pcmcia slot avail on that lappy ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i believe that's what contains my wifi card now
<imbrandon> ahh wasent sure if it was built in like some ( or PCIe )
<nixternal> ahhh thats what that is for...i thought something was wrong with my laptop..i kept putting in my credit card trying to buy stuff online
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> night all, thanks in advance for getting that patch in Riddell 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you get it for me?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure...i think so
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where is it?
<Hobbsee> [Wed Jun 28 2006]  [01:28:08]  <Hobbsee> Riddell: is http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kdesktop/lockeng.cc?rev=548008&r1=506297&r2=548008&makepatch=1&diff_format=h what you're after?
<nixternal> g'nite Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: perfect thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay!  :D
<Hobbsee> Riddell: out of curiosity, what do you actually do with that now?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll put it in the kdeartwork 3.5.3 package I'm about to make for edgy
<Hobbsee> copy it, name it whatever.patch, stick it in debian/patches and build?
<Riddell> exactly
<Hobbsee> gotcha
* Hobbsee isnt up on all this patching business.
* Hobbsee still has trouble with it.
<Riddell> so do I
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Riddell> seaLne is the master now, he managed to separate all those k3b patches
<Hobbsee> well if *you* have trouble, what do we have?
<Hobbsee> add "chance" between what and do
<Riddell> well, it's dpatch I mostly have issues with
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee doesnt think she's worked with dpatch
<Riddell> lucky you :)
<nixternal> anyone in here work on the kweather applet?
<Riddell> not I
<nixternal> im having weirdness with it
<nixternal> 10 degree difference in kicker applet then program window
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not lucky, just means i'm inexperienced
* hunger sighs. The new dbus debs have qt4 support removed from the original debian packages:-(
<hunger> Well, there is no qt4 for edgy yet, so I guess it makes a certain amount of sense:-(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: new debs in debian or ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry what?
<Riddell> sorry, that was for hunger 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i think you were referring to hunger :P
<Hobbsee> bad tab completion :P
<hunger> Riddell: the new ubuntu dbus debs have removed the qt4 support that was present on the debian debs.
<Riddell> hunger: right, we just need to dig out the qt4 main inclusion review to get that fixed
<hunger> Riddell: Wow, great!
* hunger is itching to play with kde4 but so far ran into trouble with dbus:-(
<hunger> My selfcompiled one seems to bite the ubuntu one:-(
<bddebian> Hmm, Riddell is busy :-)
<Riddell> the day of the big merge
<uniq> kde enters edgy? :)
<Riddell> well, it's already blocked at kdebase
<uniq> oh.
<hunger> uniq: Stay away from it for now.
<uniq> hunger: i have no plans on updating yet :)
<uniq> atleast just the chroot for now.
<bddebian> kdetoys.. Hehe
<hunger> uniq: Updating broke every singe qt app for me...
<hunger> uniq 
<hunger> My guess is that gcc went incompatible yet again.
<uniq> it isn't to hard to downgrade luckily.
<imbrandon> w00t
* imbrandon watches edgy-changes mailing list like a kid at christmass time*
<uniq> any nice presents yet? :)
<imbrandon> heh lots of kde* comming accross ;)
<uniq> riddell: i have kio-apt ready, it's at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/edgy/
<Riddell> thanks uniq, will look at in a minute
<jjesse> will changes still come across dapper-changes or can i unsubscribe?
<Riddell> jjesse: only stuff to dapper-updates will appear on dapper-changes
<Riddell> I presume you've found edgy-changes
<verwilst_> Riddell: do you know who had a dapper deb for kopete 0.12?
<jjesse> yup, went to lists.ubuntu.com :)
<verwilst_> Riddell: would be cool to be on kubuntu.org btw ;)
<Riddell> verwilst_: imbrandon did
<verwilst_> imbrandon: gimme gimme :d
<imbrandon> Riddell, the one on /~riddell/packages/kopete is newer than mine
<imbrandon> verwilst http://www.kubuntu.org/~riddell/packages/kopete
<imbrandon> i'm sorry verwilst its http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<Riddell> oh yes, http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
* imbrandon has amarok1.4.1beta1 ;)
<imbrandon> and a unpublished kbfx still in the works 
<imbrandon> and umm  a few others *curses ipodslave*
<verwilst_> kbfx is pretty nice..
<verwilst_> Riddell: will this get onto kubuntu.org?
<verwilst_> would be nice if everybody could enjoy the latest kopete in dapper :)
<imbrandon> it could possibly hit kubuntu.org or -backports but today is the big edgy merge day sooooo .....
<verwilst_> oh? backports exists too?
* verwilst_ didn't know
<verwilst_> imbrandon: 1.4.1beta has lots of changes over 1.4.0?
<imbrandon> yea it exist but nothing in there afaik YET
<imbrandon> verwilst yes 
<verwilst_> imbrandon, okido, downloading :)
* verwilst_ thinks it's too bad that kopete's contact list is still this damn ugly :(
<verwilst_> imbrandon, wow, the whole gui has been changed!
<imbrandon> yea 
<verwilst_> not bad though
<jjesse>  should probablly ask this on #kubuntu but is there a way to launch adept-updater outside of adept-notifier?
<nixternal> jjesse: sudo adep_updater no?
<nixternal> sudo adept_updater rather
<jjesse> ah silly me
<jjesse> sorry :(
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> on the ubuntuos show *shudder* they said they were replacing ndiswrapper?
<nixternal> really
<nixternal> oh ya..the guy from boston rambled on about it now that i remember
<nixternal> i dont' know..there seems to be a farely large following of ndiswrapper people
<jjesse> that ubuntuos show was hard to hear
<nixternal> the guy from boston..the accent kills me...my family there, i can't stand to talk to them on the phone cuz they all yell and don't use "r"'s
<nixternal> ;)
<DaSkreech> It's terrible
<nixternal> pak the ca in the fwant yad
<nixternal> getta beeah in da bah
<DaSkreech> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> ;)
<DaSkreech> It's a good idea but they shouldn't do it
<nixternal> my aunt or uncle calls...i hurry up and make an excuse to go
<nixternal> chicago people aren't much better either
<nixternal> we are pretty loud ourselves..i have come to notice this by traveling
<nixternal> anyways...ndiswrapper
<nixternal> it serves a lot of cards...so where would support go for those i wonder?
<imbrandon> something to maybe ask or discuss in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<nixternal> go there and ask then
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> report back to us here...lol
<imbrandon> it was supose to be a polite hint ...... anyhow back to work for me
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> So XGl/AIGLX is on hold for edgy?
<nixternal> from the sounds of Jonathan i would say...probably
<nixternal> on Kubuntu's side i think...isn't the Ubuntu side pushing it?
<Riddell> no
<nixternal> neither are pushing it?
<Riddell> not until its ready
<nixternal> ya..thats what i thought i heard you say either on the podcast or elsewhere
<nixternal> i have yet to play with it..i think it might be pushing the "to much eye candy" threshold for me ;) 
<nixternal> nice to see all those kde commits ;)
<DaSkreech> Kde guys don't really care too much about it right now so it gets little love
<nixternal> KDE has enough eye candy for me
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I think that's unfair
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Why?
<Riddell> well the only people working on it at all are those that Novell pay, and that half of novell only pays gnome people
<DaSkreech> They are working on a huge rewrite on new technology which will also possibly be running on Windows
<jjesse> why run XGL when you can run Aero w/ Vista?
<DaSkreech>  I think that getting the windows to wobble on alpha technology is not really high on the list of cares
<jjesse> in the windows world
<nixternal> jjesse: as imbrandon would say....take that to #windows_don't_work_here ;)
* DaSkreech raises eyebrow at jjesse and ignores that comment
<jjesse> nixternal: grin
<nixternal> see..it is times like that i wish imbrandon was around to respond to that one...imbrandon has the potential to be a BBS  BOFH if it ever happened again ;)
<nixternal> hehe jjesse
<jjesse> lets take it to offtopic if you want to talk about it, but aero glass is beautiful :)
<nixternal> i was a lonely teenager during the BBS days...BOFH i miss ;(
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Well isn't XGL/compiz/AIGLX all opensource?
<jjesse> nixternal: i was a BOFH during the BBS days, me and my buddy ran one
<jjesse> but once again that's offtopic :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> DaSkreech: serious question what is the big deal about XGL/compiz/AIGLX?
* jjesse has never used it
<DaSkreech> You want the philosophical naswer or the fanboi answer?
<DaSkreech> answer
<jjesse> which one makes more sense?
<DaSkreech> Philosophical
<jjesse> then i take that one
<jjesse> i'm trying to learn here, so i hope it doesn't come across as sarcastic
<DaSkreech> Not till it starts dripping
<DaSkreech> Well there is no more work being done on the 2D section of video cards
<DaSkreech> Al work is being pumped into 3D and like CPUs software should scale to take advantage of that
<DaSkreech> We shouldn't have to write code to approximate a fake transparency when you can have the hardware do that for you
<DaSkreech> Esp when as time goes on it will do it better and faster and not get complicated when more complexity is thrown at it
<DaSkreech> So XGL/AIGLX is the hardware layer for all the extra goodness that 3D cards bring to the party
<jjesse> can i ask another question?  what is the big deal with transparency then?
<nixternal> oh wow...i didn't realise there was only a small percentage of video cards that actually work with the aiglx server
<jjesse> can you just minimize the applications you have open?
<jjesse> can't
<DaSkreech> Things like specifying points of origin and doing translations to them can make desktops much more usable and can be done in hardware
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah the ones that no one else cares about and the intel ones :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: You can have knotes open and work with the applications beneath them
<DaSkreech> You can drop down yakuake and still see your TVcard :-)
<jjesse> interestng
<jjesse> so am i in the minority for not using transparency?
<DaSkreech> You can use DBUs and throw up notifications for all sorts of thigns and have them graded by serverity by opacity so low level notifications are lightly opaque and important ones come up solid to "interuppt" you
<DaSkreech> No It's just a useful tool
<nixternal> dude..the zoom function for desktop organization...like what mac has...it awesome...ok..so maybe it isnt to much eye candy :)
<DaSkreech> And as I said if you can write software that leverages the hardware so it's scalable with time then why not?
<nixternal> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Zoom is rubbish
<nixternal> ^^ jjesse if you want to see it in action
<jjesse> ah that cube of the icons works in aero glass for vista as well
<DaSkreech> Yeah but compiz is much cooler :)
<jjesse> can you have compiz without XGL and vice versa?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<jjesse> or are they part of the same thing?
<DaSkreech> XGL==X.org Compiz ==kwin
<jjesse> ah i c
<jjesse> so is there a goal to have compiz in edgy?
<DaSkreech> Not without the XGL/AIGLX
<jjesse> so you need to have XGL in order to have compiz?
<DaSkreech> No but it's pretty much metacity without it
<DaSkreech> With a few shortcut keeys missing
<DaSkreech> keys
<jjesse> oh
* jjesse is learning something new every day
<DaSkreech> metacity is replicating some of the stuff in compiz so that after a while they should be neraly equivalent though I think that compiz might win in the end 
<nixternal> i just found out my house in Maryland is getting beat up pretty badly from this storm on the east coast
<nixternal> my x and daughter just called terrified
<DaSkreech> Well go save em :)
<nixternal> im in chicago...to far to go now
<nixternal> my x thinks the bay is going to come up to the house..which would be impossible..she is exagerating how far up it is im sure..as the house sits upon a hill on the chessapeake bay
<DaSkreech> How big a hil?
<nixternal> however..she says it will need new roofing...glad to know though that the basement didn't get any water in it...which is what i worried about the most
<jjesse> thats wierd, didn't realize there were storms in maryland
<imbrandon> jpatrick, ping
<nixternal> big enough that a 20' wave would be needed in order to reach the house...and that isn't happening in the chessapeake
<nixternal> either did i jjesse unitl 5 minutes ago ;)
<nixternal> i guess they are under a tropical storm/depression thing right now
<nixternal> i knew nothing about it
<jpatrick> imbrandon: ERROR: 404
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> no route to host right ...
<imbrandon> here i got it all fixed up
<jpatrick> no route to my brain
<imbrandon> jpatrick, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kbfx/kbfx_0.4.9.2rc1/
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon is that an upgraded version???
<nixternal> updated rather
<imbrandon> nixternal, basicly its a rewrite from upsteam
<imbrandon> so lots
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> i will have to check it out later
<nixternal> i know i am agains the whole windows look for Linux..but i just might be able to sell that to a certain group near and dear to my heart ;)
<jpatrick> imbrandon: maybe 0.4.8+cvs20060413+0.4.9.2rc1 should be the version
<imbrandon> jpatrick, thats for edgy not dapper
<jpatrick> cos dpkg thinks 0.4.9.2rc1 > 0.4.9.2
<imbrandon> ahhh ok hmm ok lemme finagle it a bit on the versioning
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> jpatrick, 0.4.9.02rc1 < 0.4.9.2  ?
<imbrandon> hrm this stinks
<jpatrick> imbrandon: dpkg --compare-versions 0.4.9.2rc1 lt 0.4.9.2 && echo "okay ladies"
<jpatrick> outputs nothing
<jpatrick> dpkg --compare-versions 0.4.8+cvs20060413+0.4.9.2rc1 lt 0.4.9.2 && echo "okay ladies", does tho
<jpatrick> (credits of the above example go to allee)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> yea but that version is confusing for a clean edgy , hmmm
<nixternal> it will get a different version though when it gets comitted correct?
<imbrandon> nixternal, no
<imbrandon> it gets what you package it as
<nixternal> what about the 1ubuntu0.1 version stuff?
<imbrandon> thats maintained by the packager
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ok...
<jpatrick> comes after upstream version
<imbrandon> nixternal, <pkg>_<upstream>-<debian revision>ubuntu<ubntu build>
<nixternal> interesting to know...i need to get all the versioning and packaging stuff down
<nixternal> im used to stuff like name_of_file.xml ;)
<jjesse> nixternal: does the packaging guide the doc team wrote help you out?
<nixternal> it did for me jjesse
<nixternal> as we are supposed to be updating that also correct?
<imbrandon> pkg guide should explain that 
<jjesse> does it answer the questions you are askng?
<nixternal> that was the reason i followed along
<jjesse> yes the guide should be kept up to date
<nixternal> you know what...i don't know if it does answer the versioning questions
<jjesse> i think laserjock does that, and i know he would welcome nay suggestions
<jjesse> any
<nixternal> i will have to look back over it
<nixternal> SwitchFromWindows jjesse lets get on it ;)
<jjesse> nixternal; a little busy at work :0
<nixternal> hehe i know
<uniq> i think the debian way to solve the rc versioning is using versions like 0.99+1.0rc2.
<jpatrick> nixternal: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html
<jpatrick> uniq: which is what I told him
<imbrandon> jpatrick, what about ... dpkg --compare-versions 0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc lt 0.4.9.2 && echo "okay ladies" <<-- i think thats a better discription
<imbrandon> jpatrick, what about ... dpkg --compare-versions 0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1 lt 0.4.9.2 && echo "okay ladies" <<-- i think thats a better discription
<jpatrick> that could work
<imbrandon> kk
<uniq> jpatrick: sorry,  didn't read back all the conversation :)
<jpatrick> I'm going to eat, brb
* imbrandon rebuilds
<imbrandon> kk
<nixternal> i hope basic-scratch.html wasn't supposed to show me versioning...because it didn't do a good job
<nixternal> nm the last
<nixternal> ;)
<crimsun> (note the "basic" string in the resource name ;)
<nixternal> ya crimsun..but it might be to basic though..as it doesn't really explain anything more then <package_name><version>.tar.gz
<imbrandon> <pkgname>_<version>.orig.tar.gz ;)
<nixternal> forgot the orig...sorry
<imbrandon> and the underscore
<imbrandon> and it outputs <pgkname>-<upstream ver>/
<nixternal> ya..put the underscore in the wrong area
<nixternal> i was referring to it not showing the ubuntu packaging information...as in the .diff's and .deb's
<imbrandon> jpatrick, when you get back , rebuilt and reuploaded http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kbfx/kbfx_0.4.9.2rc1/
<jpatrick> imbrandon: is there no .diff.gz?
<imbrandon> wasent one as there is no package in edgy right now, i can diff it against dapper version if you like'
<uniq> the diff is agains the original source.
<uniq> should be made automatically by dpkg-source
<imbrandon> uniq, it was a new upstream ver ( that happen to be a rewrite ) so thats the orig.tar.gz
<uniq> yes, but all debian/ubuntu changes should be present in the .diff.gz
<uniq> put the orig.tar.gz in the dir you unpack it. and dpkg-source will make the diff for you.
<imbrandon> uniq, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16650
<imbrandon> arg
<imbrandon> wait
<imbrandon> i just did debuild not debuild -S -sa
<imbrandon> thts why
<uniq> hmm.. no, don't think that will make a difference.
* imbrandon slaps head *
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> yea it dosent
<imbrandon> you see the pastebin
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<uniq> it's the name of the orig.tar.gz.
<imbrandon> do i need to rename the gz and folder too to match the 0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1 ?
<uniq> imbrandon: mv kbfx_0.4.9.2rc1.orig.tar.gz kbfx_0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1.orig.tar.gz 
<imbrandon> k
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> that's it.
<uniq> there is also:
<uniq> dpkg-source: warning: source directory `./kbfx-0.4.9.2rc1' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> `kbfx-0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1'
<uniq> dpkg-source: warning: .orig directory name kbfx-0.4.9.2rc1.orig is not <package>-<upstreamversion> (wanted kbfx-0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1.orig)
<crimsun> those can both be ignored
<crimsun> what's important is that your orig.tar.gz match the base referenced in debian/changelog
<imbrandon> ok fixed, and reuploading
<uniq> only warnings, but it's good practice. :)
<imbrandon> right right, i went ahead and fixed them all
<imbrandon> reuploading now
<imbrandon> ok uniq jpatrick refresh http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kbfx/kbfx_0.4.9.2rc1/
<uniq> looking good.
<jpatrick> imbrandon: this builds in edgy pbuilder?
<uniq> now you can remove kbfx_0.4.9.1+0.4.9.2rc1-0ubuntu1.tar.gz for clearity. if you want. since it's just orig+diff.
<imbrandon> edgy chroot
<imbrandon> cool uniq but for the moment i'll leave it just for sake of ease ;)
<imbrandon> brb afk
<jpatrick> imbrandon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-June/000226.html
<imbrandon> w00t , thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> :)
<imbrandon> i got a dumb question , might should ask this in a diffrent channel but how would i go about adding my @kubuntu.org address to my gpg key so i can sign packages with that instead
<uniq> you can use kgpg and do it g with a GUI :)
<imbrandon> ahh lol *bangs head on keyboard again*
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> lol
<uniq> :)
<verwilst_> damned forcedeth
<verwilst_> dualbooting makes my nforce network card not work
<verwilst_> dudes
<verwilst_> how do i make something autostart in kde
<verwilst_> but not show the bounce thing
<verwilst_> yakuake should autostart
<uniq> doesn't ~/.kde/Autostart work? 
<verwilst_> well, the it shows the little bounce icon
<verwilst_> unless you know what line to add to disable that?
<uniq> you can start it with kstart.
<uniq> kstart --skiptaskbar yakuake
<uniq> does it bounce then? 
<uniq> nite.
<DaSkreech> nite
<Lure> Riddell: trying to get build-dep for kdeutils 3.5.3 (from your dapper repo) and it fails on libsnmp5-dev
<Riddell> Lure: use snmp9
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-28
<DaSkreech> How goes the edgy merge?
<allee> uniq: see /usr/share/autostart/kpowersave-autostart.desktop for an example 'not bounces' example
<DaSkreech> Can I edit the entries for KDM?
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> hi
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> Night all!
<nixternal> nite
<nixternal> a little early isn't it?
<nixternal> guess not
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal_> g'nite everyone
<insanekane> how does one add more packages to the bug report ?
<insanekane> currently, my bug report has only "Ubuntu" ... i want to add "Openoffice"
<insanekane> err, i'm talking about launchpad here :)
<Hobbsee> hi insanekane 
<Hobbsee> insanekane: bug number?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: the clipping thingy
<insanekane> Hobbsee: 50771
<insanekane> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50771 in Ubuntu "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> bug 50771
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50771 in Ubuntu "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50771
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<Hobbsee> oh, right, you're kane as well
<insanekane> yep
<insanekane> no, i'm not kane ..
<insanekane> kane is supposedly someone else :)
* insanekane thought he was the only kane
<Hobbsee> hmmm..some _kane was talking about tha tbug before
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yes, thats me ... "kane_"
<insanekane> the _ because I don't have "kane"
<Hobbsee> anyway, you can change it from ubuntu as the source package, or just add a new group
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<insanekane> though, i thought I always was kane
<insanekane> Hobbsee: add a new group ?
<Hobbsee> ie, choose the package it actually relates to
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yes, thats what i am unable to do ..
<Hobbsee> er, sorry, as in, ubuntu is a group.  to add another, you hit add distrobution, mark teh distro as ubuntu, and choose the source package
<Hobbsee> but i'd just click ubuntu, choose the source package, and reassign it there
<insanekane> eh ... stupid webapps :P
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> seeing as ubuntu is the generic i-dont-know-where-to-assign-this-package page.
<Hobbsee> insanekane: not a problem
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> hi mornfall 
<Riddell> err, hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: must not be terribly awake yet :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fixed kde, or is it still borked?
<Riddell> I've not touched it so I expect the problem still exists whatever it is
<Riddell> so I need to make lots of chroots to work out what's causing the problem
<Hobbsee> hehe right
* Hobbsee hasnt looked at it.
<mornfall> hi
<Riddell> hi mornfall 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, now you can say hi mornfall :P
<mornfall> :-)
<Riddell> hunger: you have a broken edgy?
<Riddell> hi Mez
<Riddell> Mez: do you know the current status of backports?
<Mez> Riddell: I've no clue to be perfectly honest
<Mez> why 
<Riddell> just wondering if it was working or not
<Riddell> do you know who's inchage of it now?
<Mez> me still, technically
<Riddell> I think requests get given to ubuntu-archive but soyuz isn't yet able to process them
<Mez> last I heard - adam was working on sorting that out to make it work properly... but yeah - they were just being listed as pending by soyuz last time I saw
<imbrandon> morning everyone 
* imbrandon yawns *
* Mez shoves a sock in imbrandon's motuh
<Mez> mouth *
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> how go's it Mez
<jpatrick> imbrandon: I think Mez went to pub last night
<imbrandon> lol
<Mez> jpatrick, i wish
<Hobbsee> Mez!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee!!!
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick!  you've come out of your corner hey?
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: i'm always in the corner
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> jpatrick, has a laptop in the corner with him
<imbrandon> and the sock i tossed over there i got from Mez ;)
<Mez> Hobbsee!!! *huggles*
<Hobbsee> *huggles Mez*
<Mez> imbrandon, but! that was a special sock!
<imbrandon> ohhhhh , runs and grabs it back before jpatrick claims it
* Mez eats a lot of peaches
<Mez> maybe I should move to the country too
<imbrandon> lol
<Mez> if i had my little way, I'd eat peaches every day
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<jpatrick> Mez: nice taste you've got in music
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> jpatrick, of course :D
<Mez> Riddell: we should have a kubuntu quotes database ;)
<Riddell> could be dangerous
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh dear, does that mean i'd be in most of them?
<Mez> Riddell: but fun
<Mez> Riddell: got DNS control over kubuntu.org ?
<jpatrick> I can see it now: Quote #1: [14:04]  <Riddell> jpatrick: you're fired!
<imbrandon> lol @ jpatrick or " imbrandon has left #kubuntu-devel ( Requested by Riddell ) "
<Riddell> Mez: I don't
<apokryphos> we should get the quote feature implemented into ubotu, he used to have it
<imbrandon> or ubugtu probbly now since seveas took all the fun stuff out of ubotu
* Hobbsee looks for the merging docs.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can we still merge kde based stuff if kde isnt built yet?  isnt that kinda crazy?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-sync.html  <-- its a start atleaste
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, me and jpatrick successfully built ( looks like the buildds did too looking at the log's ) kbfx last night
<Riddell> Hobbsee: KDE is built, although it needs rebuilt
<imbrandon> the core kde stuff is in
<Mez> KDE4 ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right....when will it be rebuilt?
<Hobbsee> Mez: no
<imbrandon> Mez, 3.5.3
<Mez> :'(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: qt is being so now, I'll throw up kdelibs when that's done
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> Riddell, how slow are those buildds machines heh , i looked at the kbfx log for the amd64 version and it took 13 minutes to build but takes less than 60 seconds on my box
<imbrandon> or are they just bogged down most of the time with builds
<jpatrick> imbrandon: i think it has multiple things building at once
<imbrandon> ahh figured as much
<imbrandon> anyhow jpatrick looks like it built fine on all arches ;)
<imbrandon> ( is suprised lol )
<jpatrick> imbrandon: and that's what counts
<Riddell> imbrandon: setting up and taking down the chroot takes time
<imbrandon> ahhh yea thats true it has to resetup for every build
<Riddell> imbrandon: and it only looks for newly uploaded packages every hour then the move to archive job only runs every half hour
<imbrandon> yea i was talking about the actual build time , but i dident think about the chroots
<imbrandon> actualy i was look at the time LP reported " Built 2006-06-27 16:17:35 CDT by crested (amd64)  in 13 minutes " i'm assuming thats the actual build time ( but probbly setting up the chroot and all )
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but you can still merge stuff locally
<Hobbsee> Riddell: huh?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can build stuff find on your local machine
<Riddell> s/find/fine/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's true
* Hobbsee attempts merging.
* Mez wubbles pre-made code that he knows WAAAAAYYYY too well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee shoudl be able to do this - she made all the changes from the debian
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: I'd hope so
<ajmitch_> then you get to nag someone to upload :)
<Mez> $DB->connect(); 
<Mez> :wub:
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: want the honours?  didnt know you were watching :P
<ajmitch_> hey imbrandon 
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: I glance at the channels every so often
<ajmitch_> in between coding
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: the dh_iconcache stuff in debhelper files didnt get included in debian unstable, did it?
<Hobbsee> it was only cdbs, without a separate kde.mk?
<ajmitch_> not that I know of
<ajmitch_> but I haven't been following that closely
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, probbly not ( dosent know for sure though )
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> Riddell, if a package has NOCHANGE on ( https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates ) it will just get imported from dapper right ? no action required ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: that means nothing needs to be done, the ubuntu version is newest upstream and newer than debian
<Riddell> imbrandon: so yes it'll be imported from dapper
<imbrandon> kk thats what i thought , thanks 
<Hobbsee> okay, i *think* i've avoided killing it.
<jjesse> Riddell: can the image that is in the UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue5 be made smaller?  it scrolls off my page
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm trying to work out how to get it to just disply the URL in the wiki
<jjesse> ah ok
<jjesse> btw changed  KubuntuKioskProfiles to make the launchpad link work
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> crud, i cant spell.
* Mez plays a lil
<Hobbsee> cant spell resynchronise.
<Mez> Hobbsee, you just did
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes, but i didnt in the changelog
<Riddell> Mez: backports news is here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue5
<Mez> Riddell, huhu?
<jjesse> announcment of backports for dapper being open
<Mez> who made that ?
<Mez> i wasnt aware
<Riddell> Mez: you've not been online to be told
<Mez> yet I have email, SMS :D
<Riddell> looks like it's jdong's doing
<Mez> more thgan likely - I'm happy with that though
<Mez> he is after all my second in line
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bddebian: how do i test if a deb is installable with pbuilder, or create a chroot?
* Hobbsee seems to be havign extreme trouble with this.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You can either do a pbuilder login and install your deb in there or you can use a chroot.
<bddebian> Getting the .deb into a pbuilder login can be fun sometimes :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: how do i do the former?
<bddebian> I was using a local apt setup
<bddebian> There is a wiki on it somewhere
* Hobbsee might just upgrade to edgy and be done with it :P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: okay, how do i create a chroot then?
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> I know nothing about chroot
<bddebian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kdm-edgy_concept.png
<kwwii> my first ideas
<Riddell> kwwii: oooh!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice!
<kwwii> it depends on the bg pic though...gotta find a nice one :-)
<jjesse> that looks nice i like it
<jjesse> so can i create a edgy virtual machine yet?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jsgotangco> oh my...that looks kubuntu yet gnomish?
<jjesse> just install dapper and change the sources to edgy?
<Riddell> although kde might be all broken
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought you'd fixed that?
<Hobbsee> and is kde installable but broken, or not even installable?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: looks like qt is mostly compiled, I'll throw up kdelibs now
<Riddell> it's installable but broken
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> might be worth upgrading to edgy, unless there's an easier way to do this.
<Riddell> to do what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to test that the package created while merging actually works.
<Hobbsee> or are we not bothering to do that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: create an edgy chroot
<Riddell> well, create a dapper one and dist-upgrade it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i cant create a chroot, it wont let me!
<Hobbsee> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/buildd
<Hobbsee> i'd like to do it thru pbuilder, cos then it's clean every time, but cant seem to figure out how to, and the documentation it is either hidden, non-existant, or crap.
<Riddell> mkdir edgy; sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd dapper edgy/
<jjesse> what about the packaging guide does it help you?
<Riddell> sudo sed -i s/dapper/edgy/ edgy/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> jjesse: not that i saw
<jjesse> Hobbsee: then it should be updated to help out
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it should
<jjesse> ping laserjock he wrote it
<Hobbsee> jjesse: particularly a section to check if a deb is actually installable, that you've created with pbuilder.
<jjesse> to get an edgy virtual machine running is it best to install dapper and then change the sources to edgy or is there a download for it yet?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: dist upgrade, i believe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for these syncs, are you preferring uploads to revu, or diffs between the latest debian, and latest ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> s/syncs/merges
<Riddell> Hobbsee: uploads to revu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Bah, just upload to edgy ;-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i'm *so* tempted - the fact that kde is broken has stopped me so far.
<Riddell> bddebian: Hobbsee doesn't have upload right yet unless I missed something
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> misread that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm thinking about going for them eventually though.
<bddebian> Riddell: So give them to her :)
<bddebian> Hell if they trust me to upload, they should trust anyone ;-P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: next tech board meeting is at 6am.  and we all know how great i am at mornings.
<jjesse> umm not great???
<jjesse> :P
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> mind you, it's almost one am, and i'm still wide awake.
<Hobbsee> i think i should be doing uni by night :P
<jjesse> well go to bed
<Hobbsee> that'll just send me insanely mad.
<Hobbsee> okay, first merge is uploading.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: feel like uploading for me?
<jjesse> Riddell: the link to the photo is not correct on the Newsletter
<Riddell> jjesse: well I don't know how to include the link and not have it displayed inline
<jjesse> wierd
<jjesse> the key sure is nice to put faces on people you talk to online :)
<Riddell> sladen should do an imagemapped version at some point
<jjesse> awesome
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Is it Universe?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yep
<bddebian> Sure
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Riddell> _Sime: have you filled in your half term mentor application?  http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_home.html
<Hobbsee> bddebian: it's ksudoku, it's on revu
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, it uploaded, right now i cnat see it.
<bddebian> Aye, I don't see it yet either
<Hobbsee> bddebian: revu updates every 5 min, right?
<bddebian> I thought so
<Hobbsee> thta's what i thought too.  it's been about 15.
<jjesse> 222 packages when i change my sources to edgy :)
<imbrandon> heh i have a edgy chroot and a edgy pbuilder ( broke atm ) and a edgy vmware image 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> wow
<imbrandon> not quite ready to run it full on till kde starts up clean ;)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: does it work though?  :P
<jjesse> Hobbsee: still updating :)
<Hobbsee> hehe right
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, my vmware machine "works" but kde is unable to start atm
<Hobbsee> hmmm right
<imbrandon> and its updated upto the minute so far, dist-upgraded a few times
<imbrandon> but console login works ok
<imbrandon> and gnome works ok
<Hobbsee> bleh.  yeah
<Hobbsee> gnome :(
<imbrandon> just no kdm / kde atm
<imbrandon> heheh yea thats what i said, i oped to use consoel on edgy till kde works lol
<jjesse> hmmm lots of errors on perl
<imbrandon> but i have a feeling Riddell is feverishly getting ti done ( seen lots of changes on the list lately )
<Hobbsee> true
<jjesse> is there a log of an update?
<Hobbsee> he probably knows he'll get shot if he doesnt fix it soonish :P
<Hobbsee> jjesse: edgychanges list?
<jjesse> on my local box
<imbrandon> jjesse, not sure you can make one >> log.txt etc
<jjesse> cause everything that has perl in it is giving errors about the local language
<imbrandon> jjesse, honestly its very broken atm though not much good except to fix things
<imbrandon> jjesse, chroot ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: you'll need to wait for the new kdelibs and kdebase before it'll work
<jjesse> virtual machine
<jjesse> dist-upgraded from dapper
<imbrandon> jjesse, export LANG=C
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea
<imbrandon> i figured as much was just givin ya some room
<imbrandon> workin with the chroot atm to do things, and testing in vm once in a while
<imbrandon> chroots are a beuitifull thing ;)
<Hobbsee> when they work, and are documented.
<imbrandon> chroots are documented well, not pbuilders ummm lol
* imbrandon dosent quite understand pbuilders totaly yet
<imbrandon> other than it rebuilds the chroot every time its used
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pbuilder docs arent bad for most things...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's pretty much that.  run pdebuild with a few switches in the source dir, it grabs the deps it needs, it builds, it signs at the end
<imbrandon> chroots are too as long as you rember that its not ubuntu specific, look at the debian / gentoo doc's and mesh them all ;)
<Hobbsee> just update it every once in a while
<Hobbsee> ditto pbuilder
<Hobbsee> debian doc for pbuilder is pretty good
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> i'll get my edgy pbuilder to work later , actualy i got a good start on it ( built a dapper one, just need to figure out how to update the base.tgz to edgy heh )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: separate config files
<imbrandon> yea  have a sep edgy one 
<imbrandon> but afaik ytou have ato start with dapper and upgrade it as there isnt a debootstrap for edgy yet
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's not hard
<Hobbsee> copy dapper info over, except the config file, then change the sources list, then dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> that's the thing i've had *least* troubles with
<imbrandon> thats where i'm at atm , but i'll fix it later, might prod ya when you wake up tomarrow ( after some wakin up ofcourse hehe )
<imbrandon> yea thats how i build me edgy chroots ( just dist upgrade dapper ones )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> so you going for TB heheh /me runs
* Hobbsee is thinking about it.
<imbrandon> err s/TB/MOTU
<imbrandon> worst can happen is they say go forth and practice some more
<imbrandon> really
<Hobbsee> yeah, but...i dont like hearing that
<imbrandon> true
<Hobbsee> i dont really have trouble with getting uploaders, except when it's late at night.
<imbrandon> prod ajmitch_ and Riddell and bddebian and a few other MOTU's that do uploads for you konw and ask them honest opinions if you should
<imbrandon> s/konw/now
* bddebian thinks she should :-)
* Hobbsee knows more or less what ajmitch_ will say.
<imbrandon> i think you should too, and honestly the opinion of your MOTU sponsors will carry good weight i think
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<imbrandon> like bddebian ;)
* Hobbsee would be likely to just fall asleep in the meeting.
<jpatrick> that rules me out
<bddebian> imbrandon: My opinion is worthless
<Hobbsee> bddebian: rubbish.
<freeflying-g4> Riddell: cmake can be synced from debian, shall we poke it into main?
<OdyX> anybody using knode succesfully on Dapper here ?
<Riddell> freeflying-g4: I don't think it'll get into main unless something depends on it
<freeflying-g4> Riddell: but all kde4 stuff will need it
<Riddell> there isn't going to be kde 4 stuff in main either
<freeflying-g4> okey
<hunger> could somebody please fix kdelibs in edgy?
<hunger> Whenever I upgrade that deb all the kde apps fail to start:-(
<Hobbsee> hunger: no, we plan to leave it broken till release :P
<Hobbsee> hunger: i believe Riddell is workign on it
<hunger> Hobbsee: Fine with me... one more reason to try some other distribution:-)
<hunger> Hobbsee: Great! Then it won't take too long to get fixed:-)
<Riddell> hunger: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.3-1ubuntu2 "Currently building"
<hunger> Riddell: PERFECT!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: woot!  nice work!
<Hobbsee> argh, how's it 2.15 already?
* Hobbsee beds.
<bddebian> Night Hobbsee.  I'll try to fix my pbuilder
<Hobbsee> bddebian: cool, thanks :)
* Hobbsee will likely install edgy tomorrow.
* Riddell is on holiday tomorrow
<Riddell> so if it's still broken, bad luck!
<Riddell> (where holiday means going to the Canonical office and doing a talk on kubuntu)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what holiday?
<Hobbsee> ooh, fun
<Riddell> UKUUG
<Hobbsee> so they get to whinge at you about a broken kdelibs?
<Hobbsee> in english?
<Riddell> yes
* Hobbsee wonders what UKUUG stands for
<Riddell> UK Unix Users Group
<freeflying-g4> Riddell: would you like upload skim for me. it's here http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/s/skim
<Riddell> freeflying-g4: put it on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates and I'll get round to it in a bit
<Hobbsee> shit!!!!!
<Hobbsee> on that note, i'm going to bed.
<Hobbsee> bloody freenode.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I got something that might help you getting to sleep
* Hobbsee notes freenode being attacked again.
<jpatrick> really?
<Hobbsee> dunno - chanserv went down
<jpatrick> it was just shut down for a sec
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Now the attackers even start to do announcements:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh
<hunger> That reminds me of that usb-stick trick a security consultant company did at a customers site.
<Hobbsee> okay, night all
* Hobbsee can sleep knowing that freenode is *not* being attacked now.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i think
<nixternal> moins all around
<bddebian> Hello nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there this beautiful day ;)
<bddebian> go Riddell go :-)
* kwwii just built the new inkscape...what fun! it requires pretty much everything (libcairo, etc.)
<nixternal> wow.. Riddell is comitting like a mad man ;)
<Riddell> they'll all get stuck in dep-wait
<jjesse> wow what an intersting slash screen starting up my edgy virtual machine :)
<Riddell> jjesse: hmm?
<imbrandon> heh ( if you notice on te ubuntu-devel list ) its a test screen
<imbrandon> Riddell, the usplash image
<Riddell> got a screenshot?
<imbrandon> yea one sec
<jjesse> sure i can get a screenshot
<jjesse> do you just want me to email it to you?
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/edgy1.png
<Riddell> mm, nice
<jjesse> imbrandon: is that windows you are running or just themed to look like windows?
<bddebian> xpde? :-)
<imbrandon> jjesse, a half royale half polyester kde theme
<jjesse> it looks really nice
<imbrandon> the full royale theme ( kde ) is screen shot here http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png
<imbrandon> ^^ that one looks better
<jjesse> i like it
<imbrandon> bddebian, nope kde ;)
<imbrandon> jjesse, http://www.buntudot.org/howtos/kubuntu-howtos/setting-up-the-royale-theme/
<imbrandon> cuz so many ask how i set it up lol
<jjesse> can you take virtual machines you created in vm workstation in windows and use them in vmplayer thru kubuntu?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> just needs the files from the vm dir , no changes have to be made
<imbrandon> the vmx vmdk etc
<jjesse> thinking about formating my drive and installing kubuntu but don't know for sure
<imbrandon> hehe just format it use kubuntu and my royale theme to make it look like windows and then wine for what win apps you need ( or vmware ) hehe
<imbrandon> ^^ its what i do ;) heh
<jjesse> is there a vm workstation for linux?
<kane__> Riddell: do you remember when I had made a small change in a package and sent you the diff ? If you don't mind, could you explain the steps again ? I would like to submit more changes ...
<imbrandon> actualy the ONLY windows app i must have is PS and it runs great in wine
<jjesse> hmm there is so i can use my licenses for vm workstation to run it
<nixternal> gimp > ps
<jjesse> nice
<imbrandon> kane__, i can help you do that if he is busy
<kane__> imbrandon: yes please :)
<kane__> imbrandon: basically, he had given me some steps ..
<kane__> i believe i first made the change
<kane__> then did something like 'dch -i' or something
<kane__> i dont really remember the steps
<Riddell> kane__: which part do you need explained
<Riddell> kane__: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc is the final step
<kane__> Riddell: i dont remember the exact steps performed
<kane__> 'dch -i' is the first right ?
<kane__> that adds a changelog entry if I am not mistaken
<kane__> after that ?
<Riddell> kane__: apt-get source foo; cd foo-<tab>; make changes; dch -i  (adds changelog); debuild (test build); debuild -S; cd ..; debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<Riddell> jpatrick: see comments http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2399
<kane__> Riddell: great thanks
<jpatrick> Riddell: why would it need ${shlibs:Depends} ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: dunno but the debian says they were added
<Riddell> jpatrick: if there's a reason we don't have them that's fine but I can't think of one
<jpatrick> Riddell: because kmplayer deps on kmplayer-base which has ${shlibs:Depends}
<Riddell> uniq: kio-apt at U.L.N is out of sync with dapper
<Riddell> jpatrick: kmplayer-konq-plugins also needs it 
<Riddell> jpatrick: but there's no reason not to have it on all packages
<jpatrick> Riddell: but that deps on kmplayer-base too
<Riddell> jpatrick: it also has its own .so files
<Riddell> which may have other dependencies
<Riddell> or they may not but shlibs:Depends will be a better judge than human eye
<jpatrick> ok, shlibs:Depends for all
<Riddell> yay!
<imbrandon> ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: done and reuploaded
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping 
<Riddell> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya wth does this mean .... never seen it before 
<imbrandon> configure: error: *** You need the Standard C Math Library to build Libvisual.
* robotgeek is here too. 
<imbrandon> ahh heya robotgeek
<imbrandon> yea he is compiling libvis on ppc ( compile fine on x86 and x86_64 )
<robotgeek> i have build-essential installed too
<imbrandon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/yiiDgg35.html
<robotgeek> once again, i throw spanners in the work
<imbrandon> nah robotgeek this would have to be taken care of becouse i'm trying to get it in the repo ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<allee> jpatrick: 0.9.2a was uploaded yesterday to debian.[Pkg-kde-extras]  kmplayer_0.9.2a-1_amd64.changes ACCEPTED
<allee> jpatrick: changelog looks like you merged with 0.9.2
<jpatrick> allee: ah, great
<allee> jpatrick: changes are minimal. beside changelog, TODO was added to debian/docs
<jpatrick> allee: ok, I'll merge later
<jjesse> if i see a change hit edgy-updates does that mean it is automatically available for an update?
<Lure> jjesse: it means that source was uploaded - it needs to be build and the published (every hour or so)
<jjesse> Lure: thanks, didn't know :)
<Lure> jjesse: you can follow build queue here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds
<jjesse> thanks again Lure
<jjesse> did'nt even know about it
<Lure> jjesse: that is why we have irc - to learn every day ;-)
<jjesse> Lure: does that page refresh? like if i'm looking at all the packages building does it autoupdate when a package is done?
<Lure> jjesse: I would not know, but you probably do not need to check too often as builds of each package take at least some minutes (due to chroot environment)
<Lure> I think there is also some page for build farm, but cannot recall url now... ;-)
<jjesse> lure: i noticed that was just curious :0  this is the first time i've followed the development so closely so its new to me
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<Lure> jjesse: yes, this LP is cool in terms of transparency of what is going on...
<jjesse> i wonder how they came up with the names for the machines?
<Lure> jjesse: that is always interesting, particularly if you have a huge number of machines to name ;-)
<jjesse> i know, just curious though
<Lure> jjesse: I was just reading your Laptop testing thread
<Lure> I think the diff is not that big, but still needs special handling
<jjesse> yeah? 
<jjesse> i think there needsto be more love for kubuntu and laptops
<Lure> we probably need to start with better, KDE specific docs for testers
<jjesse> want to write them?
<Lure> jjesse: love, for sure; but spliting test pages is probably not optimal (even though I did it for nw8240 on request of initial author)
<Lure> jjesse: I will probably start with a page for laptop buttons (as I plan to work on kmilo to address KubuntuLaptopButtons spec)
<jjesse> cool
<Lure> jjesse: but it looks general consensus in wiki is to have joint page with KDE/GNOME/Xfce specific noted
<Lure> problem is only that KDE way is not always documented and therefore it looks like GNOME-only page
<jjesse> Lure: but not always like that in the documents see Kubuntu Desktop Guide and Gnome Desktop Guide
<Lure> jjesse: true, documentation is different, as you read it as book and the focus is on desktop
<froud> hi
<Lure> = almost everything is DE specific
<froud> Does kubuntu install koffice and firefox by default? Or is this something that must be installed afterwards
<Lure> froud: no, OOo and Konqueror
<Lure> just do "sudo apt-get install koffice firefox"
<Lure> both are also on CD (afair)
<froud> Lure OK thanks. BTW why not KOffice
<Lure> froud: I think it is due to the fact that OOo is more widely recognized and KOffice is still lacking in some areas - but Riddell is the right person to answer that
<froud> OK thx
<Lure> But 1.5.x is quite improved, so I also use it more and more (and less OOo)
<_Sime> Riddell: ping
<allee> jjesse: amu once wrote a checklist at least to verify common desktop task.  Ask him if the checklist also cover laptop specifica.
<allee> Lure: ^^ didn't notice that you plan to write the list ;)
<Lure> allee: more like debugging tips for testers of laptop keys ;-)
<allee> Lure: fwiw: Maybe the laptop testing stuff can search column  that below the distro is split into "G|K|X"  
<Lure> allee: or CategoryLaptopKubuntu on page?
<allee> adding an extra Gnome KDE and Xfce table at the end which covers features special to a DE
<jjesse> for the laptops that i tested i did a new page /Kubuntu under the main page
<Lure> allee: that would make sense, as it would be very clear what was used - or at least make this part of table repeatable and cleary specified
<allee> Lure: I assume it's easier to check for general, DE specific regressions if they are on one page
<allee> jjesse: I know.  I get an e-mail for every page with Kubuntu in the name ;)
<Lure> allee: ;-) - same here
<jjesse> nice
<allee> argl. shit (maybe ;)
<Lure> allee: I actually picked it up after you (when I noticed that every updated of *Kubuntu* page have you as subscriber ;-)
<Lure> s/updated/update/
<allee> i have changed .*[Kk] ubuntu.* to Kubuntu.  Either noone works in wiki for 2 days or it needs the .* :( :(
<allee> Lure: you have leading/trailing .*'
<allee> in your regex?
<Lure> .*KDE.*
<Lure> .*Kubuntu.*
<allee> argl. shit (now without a 'maybe')
<allee> Lure: thx for triggering the alarm in my head
* allee fixes his account
<allee> Lure: times are changing ;)  Now I'm continiously learning from you
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-29
<Riddell> _Sime: hi
<kwwii> time for bed
<kwwii> night all
<linuxmonkey> any one test out the new skype beta?
<linuxmonkey> they aded alsa to it instead of oss :)
<crimsun> really?
<crimsun> that's awesome.
<crimsun> too bad it's still Free Beer
<crimsun> definitely a step in the right direction, though.
<linuxmonkey> yeah they even have a deb
<linuxmonkey> wondering how good it would work
<linuxmonkey> wow it works very well
<linuxmonkey> crimsun:  im suprised
<crimsun> I'm not
<crimsun> (alsa <- duh)
<linuxmonkey> and the improvements
<linuxmonkey> wow
<linuxmonkey> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/changelog.html <--check that bad boy out
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<DaSkreec1> Hello all
<DaSkreec1> Doh
<DaSkreec1> I'm still logged in at work aren't I?
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreec
<DaSkreec1> bddebian: Hiddy ho
<DaSkreec1> bddebian: How are you?
<bddebian> Depressed thanks.  You?
<DaSkreec1> Worried
<bddebian> worried?
<DaSkreec1> Yeah
<DaSkreec1> Depressed?
<bddebian> Yeah I'm sucking lately and this damn package is kicking my butt :-(
<DaSkreec1> Hey roughly the same thing that has me worried
<bddebian> Why worried?
<DaSkreec1> Well I'm sucking lately and I have a java project that I've thought out but haven't started coding
<bddebian> Ah :)
<DaSkreec1> I did spend two days reading about Java 6 though
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> wo0t
<DaSkreec1> Doh!
<DaSkreec1> You have it scripted not fair :(
<nixternal> nope
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> i seen her on kopete first
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, pong
* Hobbsee was afk
<nixternal> when i see the kopete tell me she is online, i hurry in here to catch her ;)
<imbrandon> ? 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how serious was your offer of a wifi card?
* imbrandon just woke up
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i can send it in the morn
<imbrandon> if you want
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just found that dad's in the US at the end of next week - from about the 8th onwards
<imbrandon> its an atheros , should work right out of the box
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> comming with ? j/k
<Hobbsee> nope
<ajmitch_> hello Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee has no passport
<Hobbsee> hi andrew
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: get one quickly!
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: 
<ajmitch_> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: fixed revu yet?
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch_> what do you mean?
<ajmitch_> since noone has complained of it being broken, and people have been able to upload without issues
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, jpatrick was using it just after you without probs
* imbrandon runs
<imbrandon> ment to tell you that but you was on you way to sleep
<nixternal> OT -> http://www.cowabduction.com/
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: it's broken, last night.
<Hobbsee> bleh
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: give some more info than "it's broken". please
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, her upload wasent showing up on the site after 1 hour ( afaik that was the only issue )
<ajmitch_> right
<ajmitch_> then she's probably not in the current keyring
<imbrandon> but as i said jpatrick was using it no probs
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: :( why not?
<imbrandon> hrm new keyring? can you check if i'm in it ?
<imbrandon> lol
* imbrandon doubts it
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors/+members
<imbrandon> ahh guess i'm not /me go's to add self
* Hobbsee joins
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, do we need to ping someone or can you approve ?
<Hobbsee> so now i can reupload, unless bddebian fixed his pbuilder
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: should be able to approve
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Nope sorry.  I am useless lately :-(
* Hobbsee kicks bddebian - rubbish!
* ajmitch_ considers whether it's safe to approve these two
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: remember that i meet you in under a week, and its' a good idea to stay off my bad side.
<bddebian> Bah, I'm going to bed.  Gnight folks
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch_> uh oh
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<imbrandon> sleep well
* ajmitch_ approves
<Hobbsee> night bddebian 
<ajmitch_> night bddebian 
<Hobbsee> hehe, smart man :P
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch_ 
<imbrandon> heh thanks ajmitch_ so now any pgp keys we have listed on LP will work for signing ?
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> kool
<ajmitch_> it's just syncing keys now
<ajmitch_> takes awhile
<ajmitch_> since it pulls all of -dev & -core-dev also
<imbrandon> np i wont have an upload for atleaste an hour or so , maybe a bit longer
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee is probably waiting impatiently
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i wasnt, actually
* Hobbsee intends to have breakfast first
* imbrandon can see hobsee clicking refresh 100 times
<ajmitch_> breakfast?
* Hobbsee smacks imbrandon for getting her nick wrong.
<ajmitch_> it's nearly 2:30
<Hobbsee> yeah, that thing before lunch
<Hobbsee> yes, and?
<imbrandon> gah <tab>
<Hobbsee> i woke up at about 1.30...
* imbrandon woke up 20 minutes ago lol
* ajmitch_ will have to try & remember Hobbsee's name next week ;)
<imbrandon> hahahahahaha
<Hobbsee> haha
<ajmitch_> and I thought I was bad, getting up at nearly 9AM
<imbrandon> just dont say Hobbsee in person ;)
* Hobbsee hardly uses names.  unless she absolutely has to.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> heh its about 11:30 pm local time
<DaSkreec1> Whats wrong with calling her Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> i do answer to that :P
<crimsun> (because that's not her name!)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sure it is, i refused to let dad use it :P
<DaSkreec1> It's her chosen name which is just as valid
<crimsun> sure
* Hobbsee advises people that she will shoot them if they decide to call her by middle name.
<DaSkreec1> bs?
<Hobbsee> oh, adn wont answer
* DaSkreec1 ducks
* imbrandon dosent know sarah's middle name 
* robotgeek doesnt know Hobbsee's middle name
<robotgeek> haha
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<robotgeek> maybe its Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> Sarah Hobbsee Hobbs , heheh
<DaSkreec1> Hob bs Ee?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did Ridd*ell fix kde?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no idea havent looked yet
<robotgeek> imbrandon: fix amarok already ? :)
<imbrandon> robotgeek, just woke up 20 min ago gimme a few ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<robotgeek> heh, take your time 
<Hobbsee> darn
* imbrandon go's to raid the fridge for some mt dew
* Hobbsee doesnt want to have to use that evil gnome more than she has to
<robotgeek> i would not have bothered (you told me about last.fm support, and i got suked in)
<DaSkreec1> What makes gnome evil?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, give me about 10 minutes to update my vm and i'll check
<robotgeek> DaSkreec1: cause they are gnomes?
<imbrandon> DaSkreec1, other than its ugly ?
* ajmitch_ wonders how dead he'd be if he called Hobbsee by her middle name...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: very.
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, considering you will be in sydney in a week i wouldent try ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: cue the dead parrot sketch.
<ajmitch_> I won't
<DaSkreec1> Oh
<DaSkreec1> Being ugly makes you evil
<ajmitch_> I would actually like to get back to NZ in one piece
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, did his parrot chute not open ?
* DaSkreec1 rethinks turning up at the next Kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> DaSkreec1: why?  i cant do much over text
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreec1> Hobbsee: Oh I meant like the KDE codefests 
<Hobbsee> ah
<DaSkreec1> Though of course I don't know if we have that for Kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> we need one of them for screensavers.
<DaSkreec1> but if we do I'm rethinking turning up
<DaSkreec1> Speaking of that
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, honestly why dosent the revu hackers intergrate it* totaly into LP ( *revu )
<DaSkreec1> anyone have any issues with kscreensavers?
<crimsun> imbrandon: LP wasn't around/ready when we first started
<imbrandon> ahh
* DaSkreec1 is apparently now working in the KDE screensaver team :-(
<Hobbsee> DaSkreec1: yeah, they dont start, Riddell's patching it
<DaSkreec1> Oh I thought that was a feature :)
<imbrandon> lol that would be a gnome feature ;)
* imbrandon runs
<DaSkreec1> have you seen gnome screensaver?
<DaSkreec1> It's unusable
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> i havent seen a gnome desktop in over a year ;)
<DaSkreec1> well unconfigurable
<Hobbsee> all of it is kinda weirded out
* Hobbsee is going to have to :(
<DaSkreec1> Pretty soon it will have two options Off and random
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, updating vm now
<imbrandon> DaSkreec1, hahaha classic
<crimsun> heh, lucky people who don't touch all desktops =)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: lucky and smart :P
<DaSkreec1> cause it will be too confusing to have to choose an actual screensaver
* DaSkreec1 has the strangest complaints about software :)
* imbrandon tries to figure out how to send ctl+alt+f1 to the VM and not the local machine
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, woot, looks like its atleaste starting up ( kde ) dunno how broke it is yet though
<Hobbsee> nice!
* Hobbsee breakfasts.
<Hobbsee> back soon
<DaSkreec1> Whats for breakfast?
<imbrandon> nice, looks "useable" as its edgy i wouldent try it in more than a vm atm but looks "bootable"
<Hobbsee> cereal probably
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it'd be on a separate partition...
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> goog call ;)
<imbrandon> good*
<Hobbsee> shared /home, probably, although i may rethink that.
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: ?
<imbrandon> make a sarah2 account or a Hobbsee account and share that /home
<imbrandon> to not messup your current stuff
<Hobbsee> bleh.  that's just as evil
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: the 'revu hackers' are also a group of busy MOTUs, and we've been working on various things
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, ahh i waas just wondering why revu2 wasent a "module" or what ever you would call it as pasrt of LP
<imbrandon> no biggie just being curious
<imbrandon> part*  /me needs to wakeup
<ajmitch_> imbrandon: apart from launchpad being closed source?
<imbrandon> ahh very true, like i said i dident think it threw just was a thought ;)
<ajmitch_> there will be functionality like it in launchpad in the future, but I doubt we'll be the ones doing it
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<DaSkreec1> Found Pics!!
<DaSkreec1> http://www.sarahhobbs.com/
<Hobbsee> what?
<DaSkreec1> *coughs*
<DaSkreec1> I thought you were eating cereal?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> i was, i came back.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreec1: that's not me
<DaSkreec1> I don't think I ever said it was
<DaSkreec1> I have pics of you already
<Hobbsee> you do?
<DaSkreec1> Yeah Two I think
<Hobbsee> oh, okay then
<ajmitch_> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt believe DaSkreec1 
<Hobbsee> unless i handed out two with a car in them.
* imbrandon has seen a few 
* imbrandon yawns *
* Hobbsee tips a bucket of ice onto imbrandon 
* imbrandon faints
<DaSkreec1> You gave the URL :)
* DaSkreec1 has an old one and a new one
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i thought you meant a proper picture
<crimsun> wow, there /are/ pics of me
<ajmitch_> crimsun: really?
<ajmitch_> interesting
<crimsun> damn, can't win it all
<DaSkreec1> I think there is one picture of me
<DaSkreec1> crimsun: Who ever has the least pictures wins?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: were you in paris at all?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that's what i thought.  then again, there was a guy who i thought looked like you, for some reason.
<ajmitch_> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi ajmitch_
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: ping
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
* raphink opens one eye
* raphink tries to open a second eye
<raphink> eeew it's too hard
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hah, really. I'm not sure what pic you've seen of me
<Hobbsee> raphink: go back to sleep?
<raphink> no I can't :(
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it wouldnt have been you then - was one of the guys in paris that looked like i'd imagined you to look
<raphink> eeew taht's a hard sentence for such an early time
<raphink> f
* raphink switches to fullscreen mode
<DaSkreec1> wouldn't it make more sense to put everything as small as possible so you could see it through the slit your unopened eyes are making?
<raphink> well eventually I think I ought to open my eyes fully
<raphink> I think the police wouldn't like it to find me driving with my eyes closed
<raphink> so there's no choice
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> driving while half blind is such fun though!
<DaSkreec1> Bah Install tux on your car :)
<imbrandon> tuxracer
<raphink> or tuxkart
<DaSkreec1> Or amiele
<raphink> amiele?
<imbrandon> heh i wonder if i could get tuxcart to run on my ipod
<raphink> lol
<raphink> that would be fun
<DaSkreec1> Tux's sister?
<raphink> ah
<DaSkreec1> Wait
<DaSkreec1> Adelie
<DaSkreec1> :-)
<imbrandon> raphink, i have iDoom running on it ( iPodLinux ) do tuxkart might run ;)
<imbrandon> s/do/so
<raphink> fun :)
<DaSkreec1> Get that OpenGL fired up
<DaSkreec1> http://www.newsforge.com/articles/06/06/23/2111225.shtml?tid=149
<raphink> put Xgl on your ipod
<raphink> lol
<imbrandon> heh its only a 75mhz ARM processor so dunno LOL
<imbrandon> i almost have more ram than mhz ;)
* DaSkreec1 quotes from the ipod Linux site
<raphink> that happened to me, not so long ago
<DaSkreec1> Can you imagine a beowulf Cluster...?
<imbrandon> hahaha DaSkreec1
<raphink> when I had a 16MHz MacII with 80MB RAM
<raphink> it was a great machine
<raphink> ah no sorry, this one had 32MB RAM :)
<DaSkreec1> Yay! A Paris write up at last
<raphink> the 80MB RAM was a 200MHz PPC :)
<raphink> DaSkreec1: ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreec1, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kubuntu_on_ipod_nano.jpg <-- ipodlinux with a kubuntu bootup logo on my ipod
<raphink> geek :p
<imbrandon> heh
<DaSkreec1> raphink: ?
<DaSkreec1> imbrandon: geek
* imbrandon is a proud geek at times ;)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> did you write some docs about this kubuntu thingy on ipod?
<imbrandon> raphink, not yet, i was planning on it
<raphink> ok :)
<imbrandon> its realy just ipodlinux with the boot logo changed out and .... a few apps installed
<imbrandon> trying to get dpkg to work on it so i can make ipod packages ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> dpkg-cross rocks ;)
<DaSkreec1> raphink: You had a question?
<raphink> no
<DaSkreec1> ok
<raphink> do you guys know where I can find a tutorial on how to set a build server with buildd?
<DaSkreec1> http://trends.newsforge.com/trends/06/06/28/192244.shtml?tid=138&tid=25&tid=3
<DaSkreec1> sorry not related
<raphink> hehe
<DaSkreec1> Just some comments made on Kubuntu in that article
<crimsun> raphink: http://www.debonaras.org/wiki/HowTo/SetUpBuildd
<raphink> thanks crimsun :)
<raphink> crimsun: the deb is sbuild right?
<crimsun> raphink: yes
* ajmitch_ should setup a buildd at home :)
<raphink> hehe :)
<DaSkreec1> G'day mate!
* DaSkreec1 beds
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: yes, you should, that sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> DaSkreec1: that's kinda wrong anyway - kwwii gets paid too, i think
<DaSkreec1> imbrandon: linuxChick agrees. You are a geek :)
<DaSkreec1> I remember something about that
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ajmitch_, i thought about it just dident know if my poor old 333mhz server would take it ;)
<DaSkreec1> Well the byline says that he is on the council
* DaSkreec1 waves off. Good Night good people
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreec1 
<imbrandon> gnight DaSkreec1
<Hobbsee> for goodness sake.  i do like taking the hard solution, dont i?
<Hobbsee> raphink: around?
<raphink> Hobbsee: quite
<Hobbsee> raphink: great.  why do i get http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/ksudoku-0606290205/lintian if i've just added small bits from what's already in debian?
<raphink> well for edgy it's pretty normal
<raphink> since imo the current lintian test is achieved by the dapper packagee
<imbrandon> cept for the CVS dir should be deleted ;)
<raphink> which ignores edgy
<raphink> NMU is normal, too
<raphink> ubuntu1 is considered NMU but it's not
<Hobbsee> raphink: right, yep
<raphink> so as imbrandon said, everything is fine except CVS which should be removed
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was meaning in reference to that CVS bit
<Hobbsee> raphink: just delete it?  and why's debian got it in there?
<imbrandon> someone being lazy i imagine ;)
<raphink> Hobbsee: Debian packages are not perfect ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: right, true.  fixing now (assuming i can delete it fine)
<raphink> Hobbsee: well preferably you should ask upstream to remove it from next version
<raphink> so as a result Debian won't have it either
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> I'm going to work 
<raphink> laters :)
<Hobbsee> bye raphink 
<Hobbsee> hmm...the lintian warning doenst go away when you delete the admin/cvs dir.
<imbrandon> there shouldnt be any cvs dirs
<Hobbsee> yes, but getting rid of it and the warning is something i havent figured out yet.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think i win!
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee FTW ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: want to test again, or not bother?
<imbrandon> yea i can test it again, but upload it somewhere so i can download on my edgy box ( no email client setup yet )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hmmm...if i'm removing a directory once, it fails if i remove it again.
<imbrandon> huh ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i built ksudoku with my pbuilder, including a rule of rm -r admin/CVS - so it fails if i try to rebuild it.
<imbrandon> ahh lol
<Hobbsee> how does one apply a patch again?
<imbrandon> patch orig patchfile ?
<Hobbsee> *tries*
<crimsun> you need a redirection, usually
<crimsun> ala patch foo <some_patch
<crimsun> or cat some_patch |patch
<Hobbsee> crimsun: patch is in the directory above.     just tried patch -p0 ../ksudoku.debdiff
<Hobbsee> and it's freezing
<crimsun> the # in -p# depends on the context in the debdiff
<crimsun> right, you're missing a shell redirection
<crimsun> patch -p0 --dry-run < ../ksudoku.debdiff
<crimsun> it's a Really Good Idea to use --dry-run first
<Hobbsee> what's that do?
<crimsun> --dry-run  simulates
<Hobbsee> oh yeah right...hehe
<Hobbsee> i swear i'm the biggest moron.
<Hobbsee> okay, uploading.  if someone could test that, like imbrandon, that'd be cool
<crimsun> .oO( you didn't test it yourself? )
<Hobbsee> oh grr, the error didnt go away.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i cant get the fscking chroots to work.
<crimsun> what's broken?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what i'm really looking to do is to get a pbuilder to check if the debs are installable too.  stevenk is going to help me when he gets home from work
<crimsun> Hobbsee: an Edgy pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> Hobbsee: in Dapper (host)?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that's pretty painless. I presume you have pbuilder installed?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: the pbuilder's working - just need it to test if the deb is installable.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, of course.  both pbuilders (dapper and edgy) work fine
<Hobbsee> they just dont test the debs after creating them.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: right, you just want ``sudo pbuilder login''
<crimsun> (for the edgy one)
<crimsun> from the host, copy the deb{,s} into the Edgy pbuilder
<crimsun> dpkg -i foo.deb [..] 
<crimsun> that should fail
<crimsun> then ``apt-get -f install''
<crimsun> if that works, then you deb is fine
<Hobbsee> ah right....
* Hobbsee tries
<crimsun> your^
<Hobbsee> crimsun: um, how do i copy the deb into the pbuilder?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: from the host, use cp foo path
<crimsun> Hobbsee: path is gleaned from pbuilder's messages
<Hobbsee> ahhh...just found that
<Hobbsee> i was looking to do it from pbuilder :P
<crimsun> yeah, that won't work, since it's a chroot ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2527 - how am i supposed to go about removing that cvs directory?
* Hobbsee seems to be having incredible trouble today.
<Hobbsee> good, that wokred!
<crimsun> Hobbsee: how are you generating the source package?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ cat revubuild
<Hobbsee> #!/bin/bash
<Hobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k98B2D4F0
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ^
<Hobbsee> the .orig.tar.gz is straight from debian
<crimsun> ok, let me pull it down
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that's normally not a big issue
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right....
<Hobbsee> so leave it, or what?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it needs to be removed upstream, since dpkg-source will ignore deletions
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, what do i do with a package that still needs the ubuntu changes, exactly as they are? 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, i emailed upstream asking them to remove it
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sorry, what's the context of that question?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: there were changes for another package in dapper, which still need to be done for edgy.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: carry them over.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what does that get marked as then?  nochange?
<crimsun> (i.e., "merge")
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sorry, what are you marking, and where?
<Hobbsee> oh right - so just rebuild a distro of edgy?
<crimsun> is there a newer Debian revision or a newer upstream?
<Hobbsee> no
<crimsun> if neither of those, then just leave it
<nixternal> g'nite all
<crimsun> 'night nixternal 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: gotcha
<crimsun> there are probably some source packages in the archive that haven't been touched since Warty
<Hobbsee> now, dh_iconcache stuff wihtout a separate kde.mk is automatically been done, so that's a sync...
<crimsun> right, since we have a modified kde.mk (thanks!)
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: pong
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: hi
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: was wondering if you guys have any plans for zhcon
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: it's on my merge list
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: the maintainer hasn't upload latest release yet
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: but he tell me hwill upload soon, but still not ben uploaded
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: is there an ETA on 0.2.5
<crimsun> ?
<freeflying-g4> s/ben/been
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: latest is 0.2.6
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: do you think we should wait on Debian, then sync, or shall we go ahead and put 0.2.6 in Edgy?
<crimsun> I'm keen on the latter, but I do value minimising deltas with Debian, too
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: I prefer to the later
<crimsun> freeflying-g4: ok, I'll go ahead and merge 0.2.6 then. Thanks!
<freeflying-g4> crimsun: great, thanks
<Hobbsee> fun.  kdebase-dev is broken.
<mvo> hello, can someone help me? does the kde screensaver has a similar thing as xscreensaver-command ? to send it stuff via the commandline (e.g. to activate to kill it)?
<Hobbsee> bye all, recording calls.
<sebas> mvo: dcop kdesktop
<sebas> dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface quit for example
<mvo> sebas: thanks!
<sebas> You're welcome
<Hobbsee> hi all
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse and jpatrick :)
<jjesse> does edgy kde start now?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i believe imbrandon_ said it did
<Hobbsee> jjesse: however, sudo is broke.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: enable the root account
<Hobbsee> or dont upgrade visudo
<jjesse> hmmm just did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distup gread
<jjesse> dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> jjesse:  Go into recovery mode and do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/sudo_1.6.8p12-1ubuntu6_i386.deb && aptitude hold sudo && aptitude dist-upgrade (sudo should be held back(
<Hobbsee> from #ubuntu+1
<jjesse> Hobbsee: will do once i'm done upgradeing
<jjesse> ooo now have kde starting on edgy virtual machine :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hwo well does it work?
<jjesse> besides sudo problems seems to work well
<jjesse> don't have much time to play with it yet, but will :)
<Hobbsee> [00:32]  <Mithrandir> that's an early warning for everybody.  First milestone release in approximately two weeks.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: there's a fix for sudo, but it FTBFS - the source is there though
<DaSkreech> Good morning
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hello Hobbsee :-)
<jjesse> monring DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<DaSkreech> @time swizterland
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<uniq> riddell: out of sync with dapper? it's buildt on edgy.
<jjesse> i think Riddell is on vacation?
<uniq> oh.. ok, just replied to a away-log-entry.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: he is, doing a talk at UKUUG
<jjesse> ah
<uniq> nevermind, i figured out what he was refering to.
<nixternal> moins everyone
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<nixternal> morning jjesse
<nixternal> just got back from the gym, and a small job...what way to start a beautiful summer day off ;)
<uniq> riddell: fixed. uploading new version as we speak. I'll send you a mail about it. to remind you.
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: Awake?
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Hi
<bddebian> Hi DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> gnome is officially SCARY!
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> and white on light grey is not a good contrast colour!
<nixternal> either is human ;)
<nixternal> although, the colors have kind of grown on me
* Hobbsee suspects they've taken apps out of gnome.
<Hobbsee> kde usually has far more stuff - at least on hoary.
<nixternal> no they are there...just hidden very well
<Hobbsee> urgh
<nixternal> there is a lot of stuff that does't get thrown into menus i have noticed
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> but for smoothness and cleaness...gnome isn't all that bad...
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> who am i kidding..it isn't all that good ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<DaSkreech> What would make a process unkillable
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, sudo kill -9 <pid> , nothing is unkillable
<DaSkreech> Doesn't kill it
<DaSkreech> Still sits there taking up 100% of the CPU
<imbrandon> sudo kill dosent kill it ? are you on linux ?
<imbrandon> kill -9 dosent not kill something it kills it without question
<DaSkreech> Thats what I thought
<DaSkreech> :-(
<imbrandon> no it does, no thinking
<imbrandon> if it dosent something is MAJORLY wrong
<DaSkreech> Ah well when It happens again I'll try it again and see
<DaSkreech> Well yeah
* imbrandon would start looking for rootkits etc
<DaSkreech> Did it again
<jjesse> can i ask a really silly question?  how do i change the time from the console?  like i said really silly question
<bddebian> date <date> <time>
<DaSkreech> Yeah that catches me too. Shouldnt it be time?
<bddebian> You would think :)
<nixternal> # sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com    <- quick, easy and accurate jjesse for setting date and time
<jjesse> thats what it is for dos :)
<nixternal> Ubuntu needs ntpdate, as it can't hold time worth a #$#@#
<DaSkreech> I thought that your computer can't hold the time the System just reads the hardware time with an offset anyway
<nixternal> well..the offset is way off then :)  i haven't noticed the time being so far off....
<nixternal> nevermind...now i know why...dont' have ntpdate cron'd
<jjesse> marked bug # 14883 as rejected due to original requestor not responding since may of 2005
<jjesse> bug #14883
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14883 in kdebase "KInfocenter crashes with a SIGSEGV when trying the OpenGL menu item" [Low,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14883
<jjesse> bug #16469 is flagged as fix commited could someone check (or help me check) if the fix was indeed committed so we can change it to fix released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16469 in kdebase "konqueror crashes when accessing streams on spiegel.de" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/16469
<jjesse> it appears that upgrading to edyg has completely broken sudo :(
<imbrandon> jjesse, known issuse, cpio is broke too, they are working on it
<imbrandon> [11:20]  <mdz> kernel upgrade + sudo downgrade
<imbrandon> [11:21]  <infinity> But the new sudo was so much FUN.
<imbrandon> [11:21]  <infinity> Like a distro team video game.
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<imbrandon> sudo will be fixed and .17 will be released eta 1hour afaik
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:imbrandon] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | yes, sudo and cpio are broken in edgy, will be fixed soon
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<jjesse> so how woould i upgrade if sudo is broken? enable root?
<imbrandon> enable root upgrade , disable root 
<imbrandon> ;)
<jjesse> restore vm snapshot and upgrade is just as easy :0
<imbrandon> right
<Tonio_> hey
<DaSkreech> Is there a cups Chan?
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, dunno
<DaSkreech> My Workmates flipped at the ipod
<imbrandon> jjesse, cpio and sudo are updated if you dident know
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, my ipod ?
<imbrandon> heh
<jjesse> saw that
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:imbrandon] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<jjesse> ooooo Knot CD 1 released July 13 :)
<DaSkreech> Knot?
<DaSkreech> SlipKnot?
<jjesse> for edgy, the cds will be called Knots
<jjesse> according to the schedule
<DaSkreech> Like Flights?
<jjesse> yeah for Dapper they were Flights for edgy it appears they will be Knots
<DaSkreech> Were they Flights for Breezy as well?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i don't remember
<crimsun> cool, the Kubuntu Ship-It CDs arrived :)
<jjesse> mine still haven't shipped where do you live crimsun
<crimsun> jjesse: east coast USA (shipped from The Netherlands)
<jjesse> still waiting for mine, i'm in michigan
<jjesse> so hopefully soon
<crimsun> DaSkreech: no, they were "Colony" in Breezy
<DaSkreech> Ahh good memory
<crimsun> "Array" in Hoary
<DaSkreech> I have a Wallpaper with A Badger in flight which is why I remember it being flight. Course that was probably because the badger was breezy
<hunger> I am looking forward to whatever crow or raven;-)
<DaSkreech> Warty? :-)
<nixternal> jjesse: i didn't get mine either..remember i told you i received some...ya..they were Breezy cd's ;(
<DaSkreech> Did it again
<DaSkreech> I like BOR :-(
<DaSkreech> It just runs unreliably :-(
<mhb> hello everyone
<mhb> I would like to ask if there is some work going on which would allow the KDE session to shut down when run from gdm and vice versa ...
<uniq> not that i'm aware of.
<uniq> freedesktop.org maybe.
<jjesse> hmmm how would you work with this bug? bug #18602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 18602 in meta-kde "KDEInit could not launch 'xterm'. " [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/18602
<mhb> uniq: it's not much of an issue yet?
<uniq> I think there are other issues with higher priority at this time.
<uniq> jjesse: i think that is when you first make a shortcut for a kde application, and then afterwards change it to a non-kde application.
<uniq> what he did is he copied the konsole launcher, and changed it to xterm.
<jjesse> so can the bug be clsoed?
<uniq> As i've written in the comment to the bug, I think it's how KDE works.
<jjesse> so reject the bu?
<jjesse> bug
<uniq> Not sure.
<uniq> It has to do with usability though.
<uniq> You know if you go to the panel menu, and select 'add application to panel' or something like that.. you get the menu.. and the option to 'Add non-KDE application'
<uniq> that's what I think he should have done.
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> i understand
<uniq> I used to have the same problem when i first started to use KDE. as I came from blackbox/openbox, and used Aterm.
<DaSkreech> Why was OpenOffice changed?
<uniq> is it changed? 
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> I only notice cause I use katapult
<uniq> how changed? 
<uniq> from oo2 to oo? 
<uniq> renamed? 
<DaSkreech> No From Writer to Word Processor
<DaSkreech> And Calc to Spreadsheet
<DaSkreech> Base to Database
<jjesse> that happened in dapper
<DaSkreech> and from  that thing to Presentation
<DaSkreech> On the day dapper shipped?
<DaSkreech> Cause it was Writer and Calc up to the week before
<uniq> I didn't even notice, says something about how often i use those beasts.
<DaSkreech> I just notice kause katapult forces me to type the name
<uniq> heh.. can't you use binaryname in katapult? 
<uniq> oocalc or something.
<uniq> typing 'OpenOffice Word Processor' to open oowriter is clumsy.
<jjesse> just type whateveris in the K Menu
<DaSkreech> uniq: That's why I just type wri
<uniq> I've never used katapult much. tested it twice but still stuck with the good old run command box.
<DaSkreech> uniq: It's much cooler
<DaSkreech> I can open any song or folder instantly
<DaSkreech> It's great
<uniq> hum.
<uniq> it can open a bunch of stuff you don't want to, can't it? 
<uniq> does it open the last matching file/folder if it's the only alternative left? 
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<DaSkreech> Not until you press enter If I understand you
<uniq> hum.. ok.
<uniq> I think I had some issues with it once. Randomly opening bookmarks.. 
<uniq> it opens without enter.
<DaSkreech> Erm. I guess you can set it to do that if you want
<uniq> how do i configure it? 
<uniq> it's dcop interface can't open the configure dialog.
<DaSkreech> Alt+Enter
<uniq> and there is no icon anywhere.
<DaSkreech> Then Ctrl+C
<DaSkreech> It's an easter egg!! :)
<uniq> ah.. thanks.
<uniq> ok, it is kinda cool.
<uniq> i doesn't open urls though.
<DaSkreech> I think it used to
<DaSkreech> There is probably a plugin for it
<DaSkreech> That would be neat I think I tried it once in dapper and it didn't work and I was surprised
<uniq> It's not replacing my run command box until it can open urls. :)
<uniq> But that can't be hard to implement.
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> #katapult ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, where in k-d-s does it set the default window decorations ( or is it set elsewhere ? )
* imbrandon has been looking 20 minutes
<imbrandon> nm
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-30
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> howdy
<DaSkreech> howdy
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hi!
* DaSkreech beat nixternal
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying|away>  Hobbsee hi
* DaSkreech does the Booya! dance
<freeflying> imbrandon: ping
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<imbrandon_> pong
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon_ :)
* Hobbsee is back to nice kde
* Hobbsee pats kde
<imbrandon_> hehehe
<Hobbsee> i'd never realised how few apps gnome actually has installed on a live cd
<imbrandon_> lol
<freeflying> imbrandon_: need your kopete package, heh
<Hobbsee> i think there are more normally, but there isnt even a decent IRC package there
<imbrandon_> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete
<imbrandon_> ^^ freeflying thats the latest
<imbrandon_> or did you mean amarok ?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: why was you on a ubuntu live cd ?
<freeflying> imbrandon_: kopete, thanks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: cos i got given it, and i was wondering how the final release of gnome looked, and if i wanted to run gnome as well for edgy.
<imbrandon_> i made a custom kubuntu live cd today for myself with dev tools all already installed and w32codecs libdvdcss oo.o replaced by koffice etc ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon_: nice
<imbrandon_> turned out to be a livedvd ( 900+ mb ) LOL
<imbrandon_> but i can use it on the road etc , or as a repair cd etc
<imbrandon_> with all the goodies installed that cant be distributed or arent installed by default like koffice or firefox ;)
<imbrandon_> pluss a nicer theme / wallpaper
<imbrandon_> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall 
<nixternal> whee
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<Hobbsee> any major edgy problems today?
<rob> Hobbsee, how can I jump on a couple of them?
<Hobbsee> rob: stick your name next to whichever you want to take
<rob> cool :)
<rob> new to merging, so I'll only take one or two for the time being I guess
<jsgotangco> hey
<rob> hi jsgotangco 
<alteroo> Ok
* Hobbsee makes a backup - it's edgy time!
<alteroo> I'm logged into my machine via ssh
<rob> Hobbsee, your whole pc?
<Hobbsee> rob: no, spare partition
<alteroo> Xorg has gone nuts
* rob has a chroot for that :)
<alteroo> Can I kill it and restart it from the command line in one line?
<jsgotangco> chroots rule
<Hobbsee> rob: so do i, but...
* rob wonders if it is a good ideal to have kmyfirewall and firestarter installed at the same time
<rob> s/ideal/idea
<Hobbsee> rob: it's never a good idea
<rob> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt trust firestarter anyway
* Hobbsee has had problems wiht it
* Hobbsee will be most annoyed if this all decides not to work.
<DaSkreech> What group does a person have to be in to get audio?
<Hobbsee> the audio group?  um
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon_ 
<imbrandon_> ...
<imbrandon_> audio
* Hobbsee waves to him as well
* Hobbsee is bored.
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: heh
<imbrandon_> lol
<Hobbsee> i wonder how bz2'ifying a .tar.gz works.
* DaSkreech can't stayed logged into Oscar from work
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee:  just untar ungzip it and then bzip it ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: could do that, it just was doing it thru the backup of my home dir.
<Hobbsee> i think i should have just left this pbuilder stuff out of the backup.
<imbrandon_> heheh
<Hobbsee> oh, sudo got fixed, didn tit?
<imbrandon_> yup
<Hobbsee> good
<imbrandon_> now khtml engine was giving me issues ;)
<Hobbsee> now we're into the edgy.base.tgz
<imbrandon_> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you know, if i'm going to install edgy, it *might* help if i find both dapper cds.
<imbrandon_> lol
<DaSkreech> Desktop and Alternate?
<Hobbsee> flight 6 alternate, and desktop yeah
<Hobbsee> desktop is ubuntu, not kubuntu (bleck)
<imbrandon_> you just need unlimited internet ;)
<imbrandon_> netsplit
<Hobbsee_> okay, it's edgy time.
<ubuntu> imbrandon_: linux partitions dont care if they're extended, not primary, do they?
<DaSkreech> Live CD? :)
<crimsun> they're logical
<Hobbsee> yeah
<crimsun> whether those partitions are primary or inside an extended is moot
<DaSkreech> Oh good grief
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm  just finding that i cant create more than 4 partition
<Hobbsee> s
<DaSkreech> you made them all primary?
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking so
<Hobbsee> it didnt give me the option
<DaSkreech> Well then unmake some :)
<Hobbsee> bleh
<DaSkreech> You would think a nice of -10 would make something run faster
<Hobbsee> i'll just use the alternate cd.
<DaSkreech> yay! :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: DOS limitation
<DaSkreech> You are jumping to Edgy?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you can only have 4 primarys
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i realise that, but the live cd wont let me use extended partitions at all - option is greyed out
<Hobbsee> oh well, i tlet me format part of windows :)
* Hobbsee now has no linux partitions :(
<Hobbsee> can i just copy one partition to another safely?
<Hobbsee> or do i have to install twice?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, reformatting dapper, and having another dapper dist upgraded ot edyg
<Hobbsee> oh well, see you all in a bit.
<DaSkreech> Well then
<sarah> heya all!
<Hobbsee> now, do we know if i can just copy oover this new dapper partition to a partition of the same size, or do i need to run the install again for the new partition
<freeflying> Hobbsee: needn't
<Hobbsee> freeflying: as in, i dont have to rerun the install?
<imbrandon_> wb
<sarah> heya :)
<imbrandon_> awww lol
<Hobbsee> bleh
<Hobbsee> someone else had it registered
<imbrandon_> j/k
<imbrandon_> ahh that sucks
<imbrandon_> [00:05]  <-> nickserv> info sarah
<imbrandon_> [00:05]  [Notice]  -NickServ- The nickname [Sarah]  is private
<imbrandon_> bleh
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee wonders how copying a partition changes the MBR.
<imbrandon_> must be an ircop or somehting
<Hobbsee> or just a paranoid person, yeah
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: it dont
<Hobbsee> nice
* Hobbsee performs many upgrades.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: you know how to connect to a smb share via the console at all?
<imbrandon_> yup
<Hobbsee> how?
<imbrandon_> make sure smbfs is installed ( isnt by default ) then ....
<Hobbsee> holy shit!
<Hobbsee> so that's what happens when you cat /dev/urandom
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<imbrandon_> mount -t smbfs -o username=winuser,password=win_pass,uid=linux_user,gid=admin,rw //windowscomp_ip/share /mount/point
<imbrandon_> you cat'd dev rrandom ? lol
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> yeah, figured why not?
<Hobbsee> drat, mum's home
<imbrandon_> lol
<imbrandon_> the uid and gid on that command is the user that will own all the files when mounted
<imbrandon_> like uid=sarah,gid=admin or somesuch
<imbrandon_> is what you want
<Hobbsee> bah, i just did it via GUI
<Hobbsee> thanks anyway, i'll probably mess with automounting it
<imbrandon_> lol
<imbrandon_> its almost the same thing in fstab
<imbrandon_> just wanna make sure smbfs is installed ;)
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Hobbsee> yay, custom xorg.conf does wonders to be able to actually read the screen!
<Hobbsee> ack, not all of .kde copied :(
<Hobbsee> hi Lure 
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi!!
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech!!!!
<DaSkreech> Edgy?
<Hobbsee> it's a lot quicker doing a server install :P
<Hobbsee> no, but it will become edgy
<DaSkreech> I was going to say that when you logged off
<DaSkreech>  Thats what I was typing :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt let me just copy the partition, i dont know why
<Hobbsee> ubiquity is really nice though, from what i saw, before i hit cancel!
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: upgrading
<DaSkreech> Go man go!
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> 543kbps, nice :)
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is upgrading to edgy :)
<raphink> great :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping?
<imbrandon_> pong
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: got edgy packages for amarok? it's broken
<Hobbsee> one of the bits needs syncing
<imbrandon_> hmm no but you can add my sources and apt-get -b source amarok
<imbrandon_> OR the dapper package shuold work
<Hobbsee> true...
* Hobbsee is just trying to get kubuntu-desktop installed
<imbrandon_> hehe
<Hobbsee> maybe i shouldnt have server installed hehe
<imbrandon_> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages
<imbrandon_> if it complains about a key its in pubkey.html in the same dir
<imbrandon_> deb http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages ./
<imbrandon_> deb-src http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/packages ./
* imbrandon_ go's back to ummmm i dunno
<Hobbsee> yeah, i can find it
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> ah, kdebase is a package i want :)
<imbrandon_> heh
<Hobbsee> libtunepimp2-dev is the package i need.  bleh.
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about !
<Hobbsee> !find libtunepimp2
<imbrandon_> lol
<ubotu> Found: libtunepimp2-dev, libtunepimp2c2a
<Hobbsee> !find libtunepimp2 edgy
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libtunepimp2' could be found
<Hobbsee> !info libtunepimp2
<ubotu> Package libtunepimp2 does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info libtunepimp2-dev
<ubotu> libtunepimp2-dev: MusicBrainz tagging library -- development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-9.1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 315 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Hobbsee> !info libtunepimp2-dev edgy
<ubotu> Package libtunepimp2-dev does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> bleh, that sucks.
* Hobbsee might grab the dapper package of that.
<imbrandon_> heh
<imbrandon_> full dapper install then upgrade ;)
<nixternal> wo0t..musicbrainz in the repository
<DaSkreech> What about Picard?
<nixternal> well i shouldn't say musicbrainz..but the libpimp is
<Hobbsee> ah, that k-d package is borked.
<imbrandon_> heya \sh
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<nixternal> whats up \sh
<Hobbsee> no, amarok's borked, it needs a dep changed.
<\sh> moins
<imbrandon_> mine or the one in the repo ?
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: i'll recompile mine in ~7 hours for edgy ( in the bedroom with the lappy and is to lazy to get up and goto the dev machine and turn it on )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: yeah, cool.   the repo one
<imbrandon_> i need to make a few other changes to the amarokrc anyhow
<Hobbsee> if someone wants to fix the repo one, that'd be cool too.
<Hobbsee> but it is in main, and does need syncing
<imbrandon_> once i fix mine it can be uploaded to edgy i imagine
<imbrandon_> since edgy == new stuff ;)
<imbrandon_> i'll poke Ridd*ell about it in the morning when i rebuild it and i'll also pop it on revu
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> just make sure it's synced properly
<imbrandon_> so he wont forget
<Hobbsee> at least i have a mostly working dappe rnow
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell 
<imbrandon_> yea i will thats why i'll have to rebuild it
<imbrandon_> one for dapper / kubuntu.org and one for edgy
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to actually install kde first next time.
<imbrandon_> lol
<Hobbsee> i mean, i probably *could* get away with using dapper again, installing kde, then dist-upgrading agian - but it's unlikely
<Hobbsee> or i'll just reformat again, and install dapper, then dist-upgrade tonight
<imbrandon_> heheh
<Hobbsee> hey!  it's the end of the month!
<imbrandon_> ;)
<Hobbsee> there's all this bandwidth free and available
<imbrandon_> ahhh grab all the iso's then ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it'll get shaped after 10gb
<allee> nixternal: ping
<Hobbsee> hey allee 
<allee> Hi Hobbsee
<allee> Hobbsee: things start to normalize here since the the Australian soccer team left
<imbrandon_> doh
<imbrandon_> heya allee
<allee> hi imbrandon_ 
<allee> and hi to all too of course
<DaSkreech> How do I resize a photo in Krita?
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I think that kubuntu has a cosmetic bug. If you click with the right mouse button on Desktop and choose "Create New" "Text Document" or any other office document it creates a koffice file instead of an openoffice file and koffice isn't installed by default. The problem is that this koffice files aren't useinge the Oasis format.
<MrFaber> It could make a bad impression for beginners
<MrFaber> another point is that the standard format of koffice in dapper is oasis so it doesn't make sense if koffice is installed
<jsgotangco> hmm that was a bit contradictory
<MrFaber> jsgotangco, sorry, I posted it according to
<MrFaber> I think that kubuntu has a cosmetic bug. If you click with the right mouse button on Desktop and choose "Create New" "Text Document" or any other office document it creates a koffice file instead of an openoffice file and koffice isn't installed by default. The problem is that this koffice files aren't useinge the Oasis format
<allee> MrFaber: heh, cool feature :>)
<MrFaber> allee, ?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee installs firefox in the background.
<jjesse> monring
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse 
<Hobbsee> jjesse: whatever you're thinking of doing, dont bother doing a server install of dapper, dist upgrading, then trying to install kde desktop.
<Hobbsee> it borks.
<allee> MrFaber: text document != odf format
<MrFaber> allee, koffice uses oasis in dapper version (1.5)
<MrFaber> allee, so it uses odt for text
<allee> I understand. 'cool' was ironic.  I would have never found this because I don't use this feature
<MrFaber> allee, same here but it is a bug and it gives a bad impression for people useing it
<allee> MrFaber: Agreed
<allee> MrFaber: as a workaround: a) copy whatever you like as a odt template to /usr/share/templates/.source/odf_text.odt
<allee> MrFaber: b) change at the end of /usr/share/template/TextDocument.desktop  URL=.source/odf_text.odf
<allee> MrFaber: mhmm the files are part of koffice-data.  Assumed that koffice-data is not installed without kword, kpreseter etc the user should be able to open is
<allee> s/is/it/
<jjesse> it would be cool if you could set launchpad up to remind you about bugs you worked on like in 3 weeks or soemthing like that so you don't forget about 
<allee> jjesse: -> #lauchpad ;)
<allee> jjesse: but there's at least bugs assigned to you.  You've to actively check it, well but not that bad
<jjesse> yeah i know that, but i always forget the ones i'm subscribed to :)
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> hiya
<MrFaber> allee, I know how to fix, but it have to be fixed imho. And koffice-data ist part of kubuntu-desktop afaik
<bddebian> Hey jjesse
<allee> MrFaber: can you submit a but in lauchpad? (koffice-data)
<MrFaber> allee, I could but for what exactly? kubuntu-desktop, koffice-data?
<allee> MrFaber: koffice-data.
<allee> MrFaber: fwiw IMHO the create new should be changed to start the apps, instead of create a empty document
<MrFaber> Is there a pendant for openoffice?
<allee> kword
<allee> eh koffice ;)
<MrFaber> allee, or just use oasis-documents so there is no problem with openffice
<MrFaber> and koffice isn't part of kubuntu-desktop
<MrFaber> :)
<MrFaber> I think that nearly everyone needs doc and xls files
<allee> hell no!  let then create/usr open format then they can export to doc xls
<MrFaber> allee, with openoffice?
<MrFaber> :)
<allee> MrFaber: koffice not in kubuntu-desktop is a bug too.  But it's a tricky choice and space in CD is limited ;)
<allee> MrFaber: ah right only import.  Well, it's easier to install ooo on windows than to work with doc&co in linux ;)
<MrFaber> allee, or just koffice can save doc and xls ;)
<MrFaber> I think koffice is good and starts fast but oo has much more features and very well importers/exporters
<allee> well, sometimes I dream (badly) that it can ;)
<MrFaber> allee, the problem isn't kubuntu desktop
<MrFaber> allee, krita needs koffice-data
<MrFaber> allee, but at least koffice-data in dapper should use oasis-documents
<MrFaber> or don't install templates
<allee> MrFaber: It may be a good idea to move the desktop and templates files to their corresponding binary pkgs.
<MrFaber> allee, yeah, that would be grea
<MrFaber> +t
<allee> but sounds more it's meat
<MrFaber> but don't know how to post
<allee> 'k.  This should also be for sure coordinated with debian.
* Hobbsee warns all people that merges are MUCH easier with the MoM.
<allee> MoM?
<Hobbsee> merge-o-matic
* allee brain leaks horrible
<Hobbsee> allee: see recent logs of u-devel
<allee> nevertheless. No merging is nevertheless easier ;)
<jjesse> morning kwwii
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<allee> hi kwii
<allee> kwwii: 10 min -> TV ;)
<jjesse> world cup game?
<allee> yeah 
<jjesse> does it show by that comment that i'm ammerican?
<MrFaber> :)
<allee> see you later
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<nixternal> moins
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<_Sime> is RIddell away or on vacation now?
<allee> yeah!!!
<DaSkreech> Yeah!!!
<DaSkreech> What?
<allee> Soccer world cup :) :)
<DaSkreech> 5-3
<Tm_M> hi
<Tm_M> I still don't be in dapper-time :p
<Tm_M> hmm, borky sentence
<allee> DaSkreech: right :)
* allee TV time again
<kwwii> re
<DaSkreech> hi kwwii
<DaSkreech> are you paid by Canonical?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: kinda
<DaSkreech> ok. 
<kwwii> theoretically yes, but until I finally send them a bill, no :p
<DaSkreech> paid in peanuts
<kwwii> DaSkreech: why?
<kwwii> hehe, exactly
<DaSkreech> An article was writtenabout Paris that said that Canonical only pays one person in Kubuntu
<kwwii> well, I am "artist in chief" for the edgy kubuntu release
<kwwii> and I did pretty much the same for dapper
<kwwii> but I am only a contractor
<kwwii> so not a fulltime employee
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Wheras Riddell is ?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> my first contract was for 15 hours a week
<kwwii> and the new one will be for 24
<kwwii> still haven't got the new one yet, but I trust Mark :-)
<DaSkreech> ha :-)
<DaSkreech> He does have a Drake on his plane
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> fyre renders "Peter de Jong" maps
<kwwii>  nifty
<kwwii> too bad it is gtk
<DaSkreech> :-) 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-01
<bddebian> Howdyu
<bddebian> -u
<nixternal_> hey bddebian
<nixternal_> anyone know what the future holds for kontact and the entire kde pim suite?
<nixternal_> as it seems everything on kde's site is way outdated
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> lag is my friend ;)
<bddebian> heh
<kwwii> the kde sites will be updated sometime soon
<kwwii> we are working on a new design/infrastructure
<nixternal> hey kwwii..thats good to know...
<kwwii> :-)
<apokryphos> were kopete 0.12 packs built anywhere?
<crimsun> not officially afaict
* kwwii passes out
<abattoir> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/ ?
<apokryphos> abattoir: ah, there it is, thanks.
<abattoir> apokryphos: no problem :) 
<Hobbsee> hi all
<RadiantFire> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey RadiantFire 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: feel like doco writing?
<nixternal> whats up?
* nixternal grabs a soda...keep talkin' ;)
<Hobbsee> on phone
<nixternal> i can doc write for ya if you need some
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's a way to install a deb
<Hobbsee_phone> inside a pbuilder
<Hobbsee_phone> it's done by sudo pbuilder login, copying the deb into the pbuilder to install, then apt-get -f install to get the deps - if it works, then the deb instals
<Hobbsee_phone> we probably want some documentation on that
<Hobbsee_phone> sorry for the typing - fingers are freezing,a nd i'm on the phone still
<nixternal> its alright..take your time...i will be here
<nixternal> im reading kde-look and kde-apps right now ;)
<Hobbsee> right, i'm back
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: ping?
<nixternal> i got an email back concerning the fall semester at that college im going to attend. it seems all their programming is via microsoft, but would greatly appreciate me doing it in Linux, as most of the course are .NET and will allow me to do mono stuff
<nixternal> now i definately can't wait to get back into school..only been...ummm...almost 10 years since i graduated the last time
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> fun
<nixternal> i can get back into programming
<nixternal> the first two classes are intro to windows command line and intro to linux...i asked if i could do something else..as those courses i did when i was 10 years old ;)
<nixternal> exagerating..but i am going to do a shell scripting course and an xml course as fillers for those 2
<nixternal> Hobbsee: whats up with this doc stuff you need or requested?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: imbrandon knows about it - i'm going out sorry :P
* Hobbsee is just screensaver testign while she has a clean dapper
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> no going out
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> you have to stay and work ;)
<nixternal> 4 months til edgy..we can't afford Hobbsee going out and having fun ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nooo!
* Hobbsee did 3 merges last night :)
<nixternal> i will talk to imbrandon then when he returns
<nixternal> i seen your merges
<nixternal> good job
<nixternal> 1 as hobbsee and 2 with your real name ;)
<nixternal> i was like..she's confused
<Hobbsee> no, all three were by real name :P
<nixternal> i seen a hobbsee commit
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> wher'd you see that?
<nixternal> commit-list
<nixternal> kdbg as a matter of fact
<Hobbsee> link?
<nixternal> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-June/000474.html
<Hobbsee> hmm...and bddebian just left.  you'd have to ask him about that - that's unusual
<nixternal> told ya ;)
<nixternal> the other 2 though are SH
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> they had sarah hobbs listed next to them
<nixternal> everyone still knows who it is..no biggy
<Hobbsee> i dont know why it got signed that way though - i never sign packages as Hobbsee
<nixternal> i am not 100% on how that works so i couldn't even begin to tell you
<nixternal> but i will know 110% for edgy+1
<Hobbsee> man this is weird
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<nixternal> everything is weird
<nixternal> im reading the  UPG now..i will setup pbuilder and build some stuff so i know exactly what you guys are talking about..that will probably help me a little ;)
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, nice :)
* Hobbsee should go out.
* Hobbsee will look at screensavers again when she comes home.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> have a good time Hobbsee..be safe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> [15:00]  <Hobbsee> ogra: i've just commented a bug report about those screensavers - will try to fix them once and for all later.  seeing as i reformatted yesterday, it seemed like a good time to test :P
<Hobbsee> [15:02]  <Hobbsee> and it's annoying me, and i want it fixed.
<nixternal> hahah
* Hobbsee takes the source with her.
<Hobbsee> it's in  main, so i might have a bit of trouble getting someone to upload it, we'll see
<Hobbsee> right, enjoy everyone
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> let's start merging !
<Tonio_> yop raphink
<raphink> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink:  ca va ?
<raphink> oui
<Tonio_> moi j'ai russi mon bourrage de crane de la semaine
<Tonio_> le pouce est entr en action
<Tonio_> yop Riddell
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> I'm starting the merging for the universe apps
<Riddell> hi all, UKUUG now seems to have network!
<Riddell> excellent news Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> raphink: will you be able to make uploads for my packages in main ? untill I get access :)
<raphink> sure Tonio_ just send them to me
<Tonio_> I hope to finish until tomorrow, except kaffeine
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> since I have to improve and split it
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the plan for edgy ? gstreamer or xine ?
<Tonio_> that's important for kaffeine
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you keeping https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates up to date?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that's the plan :)
* raphink reported a bug on juk not reading mp3 btw
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably xine unless there's actually a reason to use gstreamer
<Tonio_> I didn't start for the moment since my girlfriend staid until yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> raphink: using which backend?
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/51462
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51462 in kdemultimedia "Juk doesn't play mp3s" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Riddell> Tonio_, raphink: make sure any KDE packages uploaded depend on kdelibs >= 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu3
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> what is the new standard ? I assume 3.7.2 no ?
<raphink> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there 2 versions available on edgy repos ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: of what?
<Tonio_> I don't see the need to specify the version if only one is available
<Tonio_> of kdelibs
<Riddell> Tonio_: earler qt/kdelibs versions had a binary compatibility problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the build will fail if we don't give the version
<Tonio_> hum, that's a problem for backports....
<Riddell> hmm, good point
<Riddell> well 4:3.5.3-1ubuntu3 seems to be compiled everywhere so it shouldn't be a problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can work on packages and wait for the qt/kdelibs to be built succesfully
<Tonio_> okay, thanks Riddell
* Tonio_ plans to work on openwengo-ng this week
<Tonio_> I will contact upstreams to talk about default inclusion in kubuntu
<uniq> riddell: hi, kio-apt is now synced with dapper. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/archive/edgy/ 
<Riddell> uniq: great thanks
<Riddell> uniq: although I won't be able to review anything until monday
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> anyone have a screenshot of amarok 1.4.1?
<jpatrick> I can get one...
<Riddell> that would be great (if it's in the next 5 minutes)
<jpatrick> just random screenshot?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> for talk slides
<Riddell> so something that looks good from 20 metres
<jpatrick> http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/snap6.png
<jpatrick> ?
<Riddell> great, thanks jpatrick 
<jpatrick> I love moodbar: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/snap7.png
<Riddell> how do you know what the colours mean?
<jpatrick> you don't, really...
<jpatrick> it's just the mood of music appartently
<\sh> hmmm...do I have to file bugs now for merges?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if no newer version has been released do I still need to change N to Y on the wikipage
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes 
<Riddell> else we won't know
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: put a comment too, NOCHANGE
<Tonio_> okay, will do
<Lure> http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=manif&url=http://www.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> moins
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/random-screens/adept-layout-draft2.png
<nixternal> http://linux-blog.org/index.php?/archives/154-5-Unique-Tips-for-New-Ubuntu-Users.html
<nixternal> ^^ decent read if you haven't seen it yet...he isn't griping, but has valid points that i believe are already being taken into consideration
<mornfall> point 5 is ummmmmmmmmm
<mornfall> silly
<mornfall> at best
<mornfall> it's actually pretty much bs
<mornfall> a) 90+% of desktop is IO-bound
<mornfall> b) let's measure adept filtering performance with -O2 and with -O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m :-)
<nixternal> ya..
<nixternal> i didn't understand his whole cpu mumbo jumbo
<nixternal> i have taken a few of those other os's, and ran them side by side to see which performed the best...for my amd k7's...Ubuntu/Kubuntu won
<nixternal> none of the other os's boot to a desktop with 3.5.3 nearly as quick as Kubuntu does for me
<nixternal> i wonder if he realizes there is a heck of a lot more to a computer than a processor
* mornfall waits for compiler :-)
<mornfall> so right, cpu-optimized and non-cpu-optimized versions have about same performance :)
<nixternal> you can't tell a difference..thats for sure
<mornfall> i have cpu timer dumps there
<nixternal> the only time i could ever tell a difference..is when i hacked the kernel, and optimized it for ME
<mornfall> well, the optimized one gave some 5% better on one go and 1% worse on another (relative to unoptimized)
<nixternal> right
<mornfall> -O0 -> -O2 gives *much* more
<nixternal> ok..mepis crashed on me a few times..but it was still a good os...but it really is Kubuntu w/ some extra stuff, and yes the nvidia/ati driver config is superior in mepis as well as getting mp3's playing..but i believe that is all being worked out in edgy
<mornfall> (the -O0 -> -O2 reduces time to roughly 50% -- noticable :-)
<mornfall> (to be specific, 1890ms -> 850ms and 3200ms -> 1570ms, for the two tested cases)
<mornfall> so much for cpu optimization :-)
<nixternal> i don't know..just something about an OS that goes to the top of the list in 2 years time, and beats out the other os's who have a 10+ year advantage..i think makes people wtf
<mornfall> well, ubuntu is based on debian -- with 10+ years of development :-)
<nixternal> that kind of popularity always attracks the naysayers
<nixternal> so true mornfall..and they look past that
<nixternal> im sorry..i will never ever again mess with the rpm pm
<nixternal> never never never ;)
<mornfall> come on :P
<nixternal> haha
<mornfall> rpm is fine ;-)
<nixternal> eww
<mornfall> well, fedora is probably among the most advanced distros out there
<nixternal> i will honestly say...i had more issues getting fc working for me...but it was pretty nice once i got it up and running
<mornfall> well, maybe not from user POV
<nixternal> you will usually see however, packages for FC and SuSe b4 you will Ubuntu...that is the only advantage i have really seen
<mornfall> but which other distros come with selinux working out of the box? great xen support?
<nixternal> plus..they don't have the community..the Ubuntu community and meaning is what trueally dragged me in ;)
<mornfall> oh, that's being fixed ;-)
<nixternal> once i seen the community, and then kubuntu, i was like hey, i like everything this is about
<nixternal> i have gone over their wiki though...and their team structures are pretty solid
<nixternal> see...if i don't try out these other distro's, then i feel i am being close minded
<mornfall> redhat is doing a great job, really ;-) it's maybe not that visible, but huge load of kernel and base system (glibc, ld.so) work
<nixternal> redhat i think is the reason linux is still really around..back in the 90's..it was them leading everything in the linux world...all the other distro's were attractive to hackers, while redhat said hey, leave microsoft and try me
<nixternal> i think that little campaign worked for them in a sense
<mornfall> i should probably note that i am on redhat payroll :] 
<nixternal> ghaha
<nixternal> well..i used to be sort of back in the day
<nixternal> VA LInux
<mornfall> :-)
<nixternal> server rep
<nixternal> engineering lab in Lisle, IL with AT&T
<mornfall> good thing about the whole free software thing
<mornfall> that heaps of work are shared
<nixternal> yup
<mornfall> even if people are in different camps
<nixternal> VA Linux seems to have really gone away..i haven't seen anything from them
<nixternal> i remember when RedHat and VA got together..VA provided the servers and they merged a distro (VA Linux)...i used to love their setups
* nixternal still doesn't like rpm ;)
<mornfall> for me, it's not rpm that's the problem -- dpkg is same nasty hack as rpm just different codebase ;-)
<nixternal> actually...i would be lieing by using that statement
<nixternal> i have always been a SuSe fan ;)
<nixternal> back in the day, my desktop was either Corel Linux which i believe became mandrake??? or merged with them..then it switched to SuSe for a while..until a couple of years ago
<nixternal> my servers were always RH and Debian
<mornfall> i think corel went under
<mornfall> corel linux that is
<mornfall> mandrake was big eclectic buch back when i tried it
<mornfall> like, redhat release with bunch of debian and other distro stuff in it :)
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> i remember all of that back then..caldera was and yellowdog were good router/servers back then too...but caldera and sco went to bed and killed that
<nixternal> hiya apachelogger
<nixternal> any plans for OOo 2.0.3 packages for Dapper?  don't kill the messanger ;)
<claydoh> lol nixternal I was composing a post in kubuntuforums, then you butted ahead of me :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> sorry ;)
<nixternal> im doing a wifi post now..so stay away ;)
<claydoh> the phone rang, and it just had to be the census bureau calling me
<claydoh> on a saturday no less
<nixternal> hahahah
* claydoh of course volunteered for a survey so it is his own darned fault
<nixternal> and when you went in...boom there was nixternal ;)
<nixternal> i leave the census stuff alone..they want way to much personal info usually
<claydoh> yup, went back to finish typing and submit, bang!
<claydoh> yeah, this was a long term (3 years?) mostly about income changes, nothing too difficult
<nixternal> lol
<claydoh> even funnier is the agent out in Cali used to live just down the street from my grandfather in Maine, knew my aunt very well
<nixternal> i love when people post an hour later the same topic/question
<claydoh> heh
<nixternal> oh well...go ahead and post..i need fo0d ;)
<claydoh> my faves are the same pst in 3 forum topics
<claydoh> you said what i was gonna, then some
<claydoh> dang the kontact post too???
<claydoh> lololol
<nixternal> hahaha
<Cyorxamp> If such an ability exists, I wish to lodge a formal complaint to ubuntu officials about the mistreatment my a ubuntu op... if anyone knows any details please adivse me.
<Cyorxamp> *by
<imbrandon> Cyorxamp: what ?
<Cyorxamp> There is no simpler way for me to explain what I have asked, please re-read
<imbrandon> Cyorxamp: join me in #ubuntu-ops
<nixternal> jpatrick: ping!
<jpatrick> nixternal: ging
<nixternal> ging
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> hey...are you a mod at kubuntu forums.net?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> be afraid
<jpatrick> ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i thought you were
<nixternal> great..now i forgot wth i was gonna say
<nixternal> oh..is there a way to refer double posts to mods to make their work easier...
<DaSkreech> What's up with libcairo?
<nixternal> bah claydoh is a mod too
<jpatrick> nixternal: the notify button
<claydoh> yaeh, so what of it?
<claydoh> :)
<nixternal> haha
* claydoh reads up
<nixternal> i see you camping in the forums now
<claydoh> i have a day off from work :)
<nixternal> Ksnapshot bug..posted in 2 sections..get on it ;)
<DaSkreech> I have alib cairo2 as upgradeable but it's not flagged to be upgraded
<nixternal> i dont' like looking at a forum that has the same post twice..hurry before i flip out and go into convulsions
<DaSkreech> is it being held for somereason?
<nixternal> couldn't help you there DaSkreech
<nixternal> you don't have a hold on it local do you?
<DaSkreech> Nope never even realized I had it instaleed
<nixternal> as i have done that accidentally in the past somehow and it placed a stupid file in my ~/ that would hold stuff
<jpatrick> nixternal: nope can't see it
<nixternal> i clicked notify
<nixternal> anyways..it is in the "hasn't been replied to yet" section
<DaSkreech> Sooo Just upgrade it? There are no problems known with libcario 2?
<jpatrick> nixternal: nuked one
<nixternal> i don't know truthfully DaSkreech
<nixternal> hehe..thanks jpatrick ;)
* DaSkreech upgrades everything else first and sees
<nixternal> now i can look back at the w/o replies section w/o getting annoyed at stoooopidity
<jpatrick> shower time...
<nixternal> oh..also add a "Show My Posts" link up top with the other "Show Post" links..so i do't have to go through my profile to fine the ifno ;)
<claydoh> you'll have to ask opesource for that, if you cange thold of him
<claydoh> post in the feedback forum, he usually tries to accomodate good requests :)
<nixternal> thank you sir
#kubuntu-devel 2006-07-02
<danimo> \sh_away: ping?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: don't run from the channel..get back there and help me..im swamped ;)
<DaSkreech> Nope Libcairo breaks the machine
<nixternal> hehe
* DaSkreech laughs at nixternal's opacity 
<nixternal> my lord
<nixternal> how many times did i say it to him?  and he kept going at you
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Yeah people get like that in big irc rooms I guess
<DaSkreech> Or very small
<DaSkreech> :-/
<nixternal> who runs ubotu?
<DaSkreech> Man small minded people really need a better vocabulary
<DaSkreech> Seveas
<nixternal> as it seems they are making fun of him in the pub as he can't spell
<nixternal> haha
<abattoir> nixternal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nixternal> you shouldn't have really showed me that ;)
<nixternal> ubotu: tell Seveas that on the !language script, you spell it langage and that the channel picked on you
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell Seveas that on the !language script, you spell it langage and that the channel picked on you
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> ubotu, tell Seveas that on the !language script, you spell it langage and that the channel picked on you
<abattoir> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your langage and keep this channel family friendly.
<nixternal> lol
<abattoir> !no language is Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<abattoir> [05:07:22]  <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<abattoir> :)
<nixternal> although, i probably didn't need to have it msg him, as he will see all the red nick highlights
<DaSkreech> Who Seveas ?
* DaSkreech grins
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya
<DaSkreech> -hup Daskreech
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> bddebian: Hi
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi!!
<nixternal> [22:01]  <nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech :)
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal 
<nixternal> you didn't hop on right away ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Cheater
<nixternal> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<nixternal> im building konversation .20 from svn right now
<Hobbsee> yeah i'm fixing my machine
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah fun.  how close is it to release?
<DaSkreech> Whats in .20?
<nixternal> it doesn't seem like it is that far off from the changelog
<Hobbsee> nice
<nixternal> i heard the taskbar can be set to tree format
<Hobbsee> we cant take that from SVN for edgy we need to wait till release
<nixternal> which i hope..otherwise im ditching konversation
<DaSkreech> And going with X-chat?
<Hobbsee> bleck.  xchat is nice in some ways but the other ways really annoy me.
<nixternal> irssi
<Hobbsee> irssi at the moment usually konversation
<nixternal> i played with xchat tonight and it is god awful ugly
* DaSkreech pfffs at the first comment KDE users always have :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* DaSkreech muchly dislikes kopete
<DaSkreech> Defense: But it's pretty!
<DaSkreech> So whats in the .20?
<nixternal> nothing good from the looks of it
<nixternal> doesn't look any different to me
<nixternal> bah...
* nixternal deletes the junk
<nixternal> im almost going to just run mIRC in wine ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh man this thing is *still* upgrading!
<DaSkreech> edgy?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> dapper
<Hobbsee> seeing as it formatted / last night
<Hobbsee> when i tried to remove edgy and just install GRUB.
<Hobbsee> it decided to format /, did it uncleanly, so had to be redone again, etc
<nixternal> anyone try kvirc?
<Hobbsee> nixa while ago
<Hobbsee> nixternal: a while ago
<nixternal> it is kind of ugly ;)
<nixternal> im going to try it though..it does my window list/tree view
<richj> so i don't make my other screen blink all the time
<DaSkreech> Bye Hobbler 
<nixternal> i see you
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :P  i see you too
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> i was makin' fun of imbrandon on that one
<Hobbsee> ah
<DaSkreech> Bed time
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> ice cream time!!!
<Hobbsee> \sh_away: ping?
<danimo> Hobbsee: I tried that a while ago, seems \sh really means it this time
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe okay then
<danimo> moin Hobbsee btw
<Hobbsee> hi
* imbrandon pokes Hobbsee FINALY
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon back feebly
<Hobbsee> dont do that :P
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> got everything setup but my edgy chroot and email but i'll do that tomarrow ;)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you should scream op abuse.
<imbrandon> even got my osx booting inside a "window" in dapper from the other partition LOL
<imbrandon> with mac-oon-linux
<imbrandon> s/oon/on
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh, i could boot him if i wanted.
<imbrandon> lol @ crimsun
<crimsun> nah, just say he has a history of oppressing you
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ouch
<crimsun> like that cyorxamp person
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee contemplates
<imbrandon> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> ouch
<crimsun> help help I'm being oppressed
<imbrandon>  /kick crimsun
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> that was kinda funny earlier crimsun too bad Sev*eas wasent arround
<imbrandon> i'm sure he would have given him a what for chewing
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<verwilst_> firefox doesn't play sound sometimes..
<verwilst_> any idea how to fix it?
<verwilst_> which FIREFOX_DSP i have to use?
<uniq> try #kubuntu
* verwilst_ slaps uniq
<verwilst_> found it
<verwilst_> ;)
<uniq> :)
<verwilst_> alsa-oss to the rescue ;)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<verwilst_> firefox has some annoying issues
<verwilst_> when used under kde
<verwilst_> the sound is one thing
<verwilst_> when you download a movie for example
<verwilst_> and it plays
<verwilst_> and you then click on the item again in the download box, nothing happens
<verwilst_> you have to reclick the link to download it
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<abattoir_> Riddell: hello :)
<abattoir_> Riddell: can you please ask Kamion about the oem-installer backend, for me?
<abattoir_> Riddell: I have mailed him, msg ed him on IRC and have even PM'ed him... no response at all.
<abattoir_> :(
<Hobbsee> abattoir_: FYI, it *is* a sunday.
<abattoir_> Hobbsee: i meant over a few weeks :(
<abattoir_> I was patient knowing how busy he is
<abattoir_> Riddell: btw, I have also created a rough UI similar to Ubiquity
<\sh> abattoir_: hmmm, first there was UDS Paris, and I think he has some time off now
<Riddell> abattoir_: I would just start porting if I  was you
<abattoir_> It is still rough, i have to implement stuff like the World Map for time zone
<Hobbsee> oh hi Riddell!
<Riddell> abattoir_: you can just copy my code from ubiquity
<Riddell> which is just a copy of kworldmap
<abattoir_> Riddell: I have just left the bits which are backend dependent... have kinda done the rest
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ubiquity is really nice, from what i saw - i only tried to use the ubuntu one though
<abattoir_> Riddell: I'll smoothen the edges, implement the map widget....
<Riddell> well, port to pyton not copy
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why only ubuntu?
<abattoir_> and then base it on the current oem-installer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that was what Pia had.
<Riddell> abattoir_: yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bah, she's biased :)
<abattoir_> the .templates, .mnu s etc.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, yeah, but she's the second person i've actually met in person - and neither of htem were carrying spiffy kubuntu cds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who the heck took off the server install option for the live cd, and what was the rationale behind it???
<abattoir_> Riddell: ok thank you :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: a live install just copies the live filesystem, you don't have a choice to not install something
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, kubuntu-desktop for edgy is not installable, due to an amarok dep not being installable - it needs updating.
<\sh> Riddell: how can I order kubuntu cds > 10 media?
<\sh> Hobbsee: which dep?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true...
* Hobbsee thinks back.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll be doing all the rest of the updates next week
<Riddell> \sh: you can do a special order, there's a link for custom order now
<Hobbsee> a b-d:  libtunepimp2-dev --> libtunepimp3-dev
<\sh> Riddell: sip4, pyqt3, pykde3 is laying ready on this laptop
<Riddell> \sh: you rock
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh good, that means tunepimp got through NEW
<\sh> Riddell: would you like to upload or should I wait for tuesday?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i believe so, yes.  
<Riddell> \sh: put it on revu and I'll take a look at it when I can
<Riddell> which will be tomorrow
<\sh> ok..uploading it later to revu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, that edgy package updates thing, apparently we're supposed to be using MoM for that, and MoM has a more up to date listing
* Hobbsee needs to write a howto for how to use the MoM, too.
* Hobbsee shouldnt keep pointing people to those unfortunate logs - as she ended up cursing later in them, and teaching the devs somethign :P
<\sh> the problem with mom right now is, that nobody knows who is doing what...I think I have to have a look on grab-merges and adjust it to file bugs in LP
<Hobbsee> \sh: true
<Hobbsee> everyone's doing what they last changed, arent they?
* Hobbsee wonders if stevenk did her latest upload.
* Hobbsee isnt *that* confident that something didnt bork there.
<\sh> problem with that is, "I'm too old, to remember what I did" ;))
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's called the search function :P
<\sh> I forgot to add "I'm lazy, too" so I would take anything what comes to my fingers...
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to do all of hers.
* Hobbsee thinks the last count was...49?
<Hobbsee> mind you, i'm not going to touch cdbs again - i'm not syncing that!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where does mom have a list of packages?
<\sh> Hobbsee: why not? cdbs is very popular ;) 
<\sh> http://merges.ubuntu.com/
<\sh> http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<\sh> e.g.
<Hobbsee>  /universe.html
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> ditto restricted, et
<Hobbsee> c
<Riddell> cdbs is a pain to touch
* Hobbsee likes cdbs, but not hacking it.  unless it's somethign really simple.
* Riddell agrees
<\sh> Riddell: right...I don't like cdbs very much
<\sh> hmm..we could merge grap-merges with lpbugs.py
<Hobbsee> \sh: what upload privs do you have at the moment?  none?
<\sh> Hobbsee: none
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, damn
<\sh> Hobbsee: I wonder if I can reactivate them on tuesday
<\sh> well, I want to spam my inbox again ;)
<Hobbsee> 36 merges that i should be doing.  ouch.
<Hobbsee> \sh: hehe, nice
<\sh> I'm hungry for merges ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: if you do, i'll warn you now - i'll probably be poking you for upload privs :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: you and bddebian, and zak*ame and whoever else looks interesting with power.
<\sh> Hobbsee: I don't have power :)
* bddebian has no power
<Hobbsee> \sh: but you will
<Hobbsee> bddebian: rubbish, you can upload
<\sh> Hobbsee: but I will speak for you in front of the TB :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo!
* Hobbsee has lost her "devel" folder from when she reformatted.
* Hobbsee hopes there was nothing of importance in there
<Hobbsee> \sh: next TB is at 6am - there's no way in hell i would make that one - and be coherant
<Hobbsee> \sh: however, if you could check a package for me, i'd appreciate it.  just give me a bit of time to try it again
<Hobbsee> oh, \sh - with kdiff3, you added a couple of b-d's - how do i tell if they're still needed?
<\sh> Hobbsee: well, next TB will be 22:00 german time, which is really late for me as well, when I'm not at home...you know, that I'm working the week in karlsruhe..
<Hobbsee> 2200.  10pm.  late?  weird.
<Hobbsee> true, right
<\sh> Hobbsee: lemme check
<Hobbsee> \sh: in all seriousness, i *really* dont do mornings well - see logs of the meetings, or whatever
<\sh> kdiff3 (0.9.88-5ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<\sh>   * debian/control: added libacl1-dev and libattr1-dev to build-deps
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes
<Hobbsee> \sh: the package still seems to build fine with them in
<\sh> Hobbsee: I'll check plain debian upstream in the moment...give me some minutes
<\sh> I added them because it didn't build without them
<Hobbsee> \sh: that'd be cool
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<\sh> and because we changed something in kdelibs at this time, when I remember correctly
<\sh> well more build-deps won't hurt..but less ;) 
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, true
* Hobbsee checks to see if it's exploded this time.
<\sh> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libidn/libidn11_0.5.18-2_i386.deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libidn/libidn11-dev_0.5.18-2_i386.deb
<\sh> not found...can't build arg
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> it built a couple of days ago
<\sh> well, it's a dep from kdelibs4 or libqt3-mt but it's not in the archives right now
<\sh> strange 0.6.3 is in the archives
<\sh> lemme update my edgy pbuilder
<\sh> could be my problem
<\sh> ah ... didn't update for a couple of days ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: that'd do ti :P
<\sh> well, it's on my companies laptop...so I didn't care ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice :)
* Hobbsee double checks that this builds.
<cmvo> Hobbsee: Hi! Thanks for looking into the screensaver problem (#23743). It happens here in breezy, dapper
<Hobbsee> bug 23743
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23743 in kdeartwork "Screensaver plugins Swarm and Space GL do not start" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23743
<\sh> Hobbsee: request a sync for kdiff3 
<Hobbsee> heya cmvo 
<Hobbsee> \sh: it can be synced?
<cmvo> Hobbsee: and dapper + kde 3.5.3.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah....
<Hobbsee> \sh: how on earth do i do that?
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> bug report, and assign to motu reviewers?
<Hobbsee> \sh: that doesnt include the dh_iconcache fix though, or your two extra b-d's
<cmvo> Hobbsee: I've seen a patch for swarm somewhere that is supposed to fix it, but I can't find it anymore.
<Hobbsee> cmvo: if you do find it, please tell :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: ok...wait
* Hobbsee will be most pleased.
<Hobbsee> \sh: which are the last changes that we had from debian
<Hobbsee> er, deviated from debian
<\sh> Hobbsee: you have to merge the dh_iconcache stuff, but not the two adds in build-deps
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh, so we dont need them now?
<\sh> Hobbsee: the two build deps? no. but the dh_iconcache in debian/rules
<cmvo> Hobbsee: But I doubt it is a GL problem, because swarm is non-GL.
<Hobbsee> \sh: you just checked that it built without them, i take it?
<cmvo> Hobbsee: I'll keep looking...
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes, didn't see the iconcache addon 
<Hobbsee> \sh: MoM seemed to merge that fix okay...
<Hobbsee> cmvo: yeah, definetly.  those screensavers annoy me, and i havent taken the time to sit down, look at them, and figure out what the heck is going on
<Hobbsee> oh yes.  Riddell, you around?
<\sh> Hobbsee: which file did you inspect?
<Hobbsee> \sh: w.r.t?
* Hobbsee is lost
<Hobbsee> \sh: maybe if you tell me what i found in this file i inspected, i'll know which one you're meaning.
<\sh> Hobbsee: the kdiff3_0.9.90-1.patch file just diffs 0.9.88-5 and 0.90.1
<\sh> but not 0.9.88-5ubuntu2 and 0.9.90-1
<Hobbsee> that would be in the other patch file, also in that MoM directory wouldnt it?
<\sh> but in the source dir of 0.9.90-1ubuntu1 our patches are in
<\sh> Hobbsee: I used grab-merges :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes, same here
<Hobbsee> man my head hurts....
<Hobbsee> that's true, yes...
<\sh> Hobbsee: so, it just gives us the difference between last debian upstream and new debian upstream but not the diff between last ubuntu version and new debian upstream
<\sh> which sucks
<\sh> so you have to check the source dir of new mom ubuntu version to be sure...argl
<Hobbsee> \sh: er, there are two diffs there.
<\sh> Hobbsee: there are two patch files
<\sh> kdiff3_0.9.88-5ubuntu2.patch and kdiff3_0.9.90-1.patch
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes
<\sh> the first one gives us diffs between 0.9.88-5 and 0.9.88-5ubuntu2 
<Hobbsee> isnt the former the one you're talking about?
<\sh> the second just from 0.9.88-5 to 0.9.90-1
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ah okay...
<\sh> there is no real merge file
<\sh> the merge is directly done in dir kdiff3-0.9.90-1ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry to annoy you, cos i'm aware that i'm not *too* coherant at the moment, but what would be the impact of putting a dep of kscreensaver-xsavers in kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> both packages are in main
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we'd have to bring in xscreensavers which is a gtk job
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no, only xscreensaver-data
<\sh> we could put kscreensavers-xsavers as suggested package into the control fil
<\sh> e
<Riddell> Hobbsee: still a gtk job
<\sh> Hobbsee: kscreensaver-xsavers has a depend on xscreensaver-data
<\sh> Hobbsee: which would pull in gtk 
<Hobbsee> \sh: indeed, that's what i said (i think)
<\sh> Hobbsee: we should avoid that ;)
<Hobbsee> bleh.  you're right, i was under the impression that kscreensaver was pulling in xscreensaver-data anyway
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there are a fair few bug reports on the screensavers not working correctly - which need these packages to fix, pretty much
* Hobbsee hasnt looked at the upstream kscreensavers, but they seem to be replicating part of rss-glx, and doing it badly.
<\sh> Hobbsee: ok, remove libacl1-dev, libattr1-dev from debian/control (you can see the conflict in kdiff3-0.9.90-1ubuntu1/debian/control) and add the dh_iconcache in the debian/rules file again, everything should be ok
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde shouldn't list screensavers from xscreensaver unless kscreensaver-xsavers is installed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it does.  or something borks.  because....
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Hobbsee> because something.
<Hobbsee> because solarwinds is shown
<Hobbsee> and that's part of rss-glx - to my knowledge, that's not in kscreensaver
<Hobbsee> \sh: okay....later...
<\sh> Hobbsee: move dh_iconcache in the binary-arch: build install section and not in the install: section, :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, i know - i'm not sure why it's there.
* Hobbsee is amused.
* Hobbsee thought she was the queen of the dh_iconcache fixes, and she's being told how to do them :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: chowells here is a maintainer of kscreensaver
<\sh> hmm..I could do the merge now ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: go for it
<Hobbsee> hey chowells 
<chowells> hi
<chowells> I'm not here right now
<chowells> bbs
* Hobbsee wonders if this can wait approx 24 hours until she feels human again.
<chowells> (Sorry, real life stuff like trying to work out why my bank closed my bank account, leaving me without access to any money)
<Hobbsee> chowells: sure.  what timezone are you in?
<Hobbsee> well, what's the current time, etc?
<Riddell> he's in .uk
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we dont have any other kde based screensaver packages installed as a result of k-d, do we?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we have kscreensaver by default
<Riddell> but not kscreensaver-xsavers
<Hobbsee> yeah, any others?
<Hobbsee> (oops, thought i mentioned that)
<Hobbsee> cmvo: ping?
<Riddell> no others
<cmvo> Hobbsee: yo
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<Hobbsee> cmvo: chowells is the maintainer of screensaver
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> I wonder what this is:
<\sh> -rw-r--r--  1 shermann shermann   8127 2006-03-13 07:41 dirbrowser.png.DEBIAN
<\sh> -rw-r--r--  1 shermann shermann  29082 2004-06-14 08:08 dirbrowser.png.UBUNTU
<\sh> -EWHATTHEDIFFERENCEINSIZE?
<Hobbsee> \sh: debian did newer versions of those files than ubuntu, it looks like
<\sh> sure
<cmvo> Hobbsee: Solar Wind works here without kscreensaver-xsavers installed.
<\sh> so I will use debians or ubuntus?
<Hobbsee> cmvo: fully, or only on the top half of the screen
<Riddell> cmvo: do you have xscreensaver-data installed?
<Hobbsee> \sh: *raises an eyebrow* - debians - they're later, and theyr'e smaller
<cmvo> Hobbsee: Ah, thanks. kde maintainer?
<Riddell> cmvo: yes
<cmvo> Hobbsee: fully
<\sh> Hobbsee: hmmm....this could be a sign...
<Hobbsee> chowells: what interests me right this second is why do we have two xsavers in the middle of a kscreensaver package?  these two seem to not work without kscreensavers-xsavers installed (i think, either that or another package)
<cmvo> Riddell: No, xscreensaver-data is not installed.
<Hobbsee> chowells: why are these two not in kscreensaver-xsavers?  bug 23743 
<Riddell> sounds like a kde screensaver then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23743 in kdeartwork "Screensaver plugins Swarm and Space GL do not start" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23743
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's from rss-glx, usually
<Hobbsee> gorgeous screensaver :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh, right
<Hobbsee> chowells: apologies for any rudeness, etc, from myself - it's around 1am, and i'm fighting not to pass out - and have been doing so on and off all night
<cmvo> Riddell: My problem is, that Swarm and Space GL only work in test mode.
<chowells> Hobbsee: someone ported two of the RSS screensavers to KDE natively
<Hobbsee> cmvo: they're the only two xsavers in the middle of kscreensaver.  i'm wondering why they're there at all
<Hobbsee> chowells: oh nice!  wish they worked.  which was the other - solarwinds and ?
<chowells> Hobbsee: I'm not sure without looking
<Hobbsee> or were you referring to kspace and kswarm?
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> chowells: oh, euphoria
<chowells> Hobbsee: this is really bad time for myself also, trying to move house/find out why my bank closed my accounts without asking/do washing. bbl
<Hobbsee> chowells: okay, you'll come back in 24 hours or so maybe?
<Hobbsee> or once you have an answer?
<Hobbsee> :)
<\sh> merge done.
<chowells> Hobbsee: in a few hours, maybe
<Hobbsee> \sh: excellent, thanks.  that was of kdiff3, so i dont have to worry about it?
<Hobbsee> chowells: i'll be asleep sorry - UK/AU timezones are terrible
<Hobbsee> chowells: but whatever, and there's always email if you really cant find me
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes..I'll upload the source packages to my server so someone can take it and do an upload
<apachelogger> if there is no .pot in the po directory, do I still have to generate it while packaging?
* Hobbsee just wants this figured out.  because it's annoying :P
<Hobbsee> night all.  if i make it that far.
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<Riddell> conference over, I'm gone
<Riddell> night Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe cya
<cmvo> Hobbsee: night, cu around
<Hobbsee> cmvo: i'll be here :P
<Hobbsee> a bit
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: is here, so not a lot.
<nixternal> moins
<jpatrick> hi nixternal
<apachelogger> http://picasaweb.google.com/apachelogger/Misc/photo#4947197637897879570
<apachelogger> yummy :D
<Riddell> yay!
<nixternal> well hello there jpatrick
<nixternal> hey Riddell...what are you yay'n for?
<nixternal> apachelogger: please don't rub it in...you know the fact you have your cd's and I DON"T!!!
<apachelogger> hehe, my cds = anyone's cds
<apachelogger> they will soon visit whole austria ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: that apachelogger has kubuntu CDs
<nixternal> ahh yes
* nixternal waits for his
<nixternal> apachelogger: did they come with stickers or no?
<nixternal> i see the Ubuntu cd's come with stickers
<apachelogger> no stickers
* nixternal ;(
<apachelogger> and some strange words ;-)
<nixternal> lol
<hunger> nixternal: Yeap... but only the ubuntu ones and those come printed on a white background.
<hunger> nixternal: Can't have those on my nice black thinkpad;-)
<nixternal> im gonna paste my ubuntu stickers all over the taco bell windows like veryone else does ;)
<apachelogger> for example the cover says "to install kubuntu, run the live cd and double click on the install icon"
<nixternal> haha..really?
<apachelogger> yeah... never saw double click in kde :P
<nixternal> hehe no doubt
<nixternal> double click would start 2 instances of an installation
<apachelogger> yeah
* nixternal waits for the bugs to start duplicating on malone
<apachelogger> another thing is "to request free ubuntu CDs, visit shipit.kubuntu.org"
<jpatrick> apachelogger: probably to trick the windows people
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I guess the text is just stolen from the ubuntu cd :P
<apachelogger> anyway, really minor stuff that is
<nixternal> post it as a bug...you might as well be the first one
<apachelogger> somehow I think no one would care ;-)
<nixternal> "when i double click as told on my kubuntu cd's from shipit, it opens up 2 install windows, which one do i use"
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> i will reply with "neither, as it will void the warranty"
<nixternal> and then reject it
<apachelogger> Amarok 1.4.1 in ~2 hours
<apachelogger> ..hopefully..
<nixternal> i already have it ;)
<apachelogger> huh, how so?
<apachelogger> I haven't tagged yet
<jpatrick> he got a leaked version
<jpatrick> ;)
<apachelogger> oioi :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: on the Amarok site, there is a nice splash screen with the cars coming at you...is this going to be the new splash for "Fast Forward"
<apachelogger> nixternal: can you give me the URL?
<nixternal> it is on the front page of the site
<apachelogger> nope
* nixternal looks
<apachelogger> even though I have to admit - we don't have a new splash yet
<jpatrick> nixternal: that's the decoy
<apachelogger> our artists use to disappear  a lot :S
<nixternal> http://amarok.kde.org
<apachelogger> only release pic for beta1 that is
<nixternal> i like that splash...since kds isn't gettin' fixed to stop the splash from appearing after you disable it ;)   i might as well have that cool looking splash ;)
<nixternal> well kds is getting fixed...i just wanted to be a pain in the.............
<apachelogger> I'm not sure whether this is a kde issue
<apachelogger> even more a bug in amarok caused by dappers kiosk rc
<nixternal> really...i have heard different things concerning it...so i just stuck with what i heard last i think
<apachelogger> if you remove the show splash screen option from the amarokrc in kubuntu-default-settings you can turn the splash off
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> arg..gotta go do some work..and then do some packaging later on
<nixternal> ttyl
* jpatrick wonders what was on his must package list...
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates jpatrick :)
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> Riddell: heads up, there is an email about the kubuntu.org page (looks and content) on the ubuntu-artwork list.
<nixternal> moins kwwii
<kwwii> hi nixternal
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/76/66/
<apachelogger> :D
<abattoir> apachelogger: awesome :) 
<\sh> apachelogger: congrats :)
<apachelogger> thx :)
<\sh> apachelogger: tell it to the other amarok devs as well :)
<apachelogger> \sh: done ;-)
<abattoir> so its officially Amarok now?
<abattoir> ... instead of amaroK
<apachelogger> yep
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-25
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<mhb> good morning
<Riddell> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/win 12
<Riddell> err
<Jucato> O.o
<mhb> a ~[6 for all of us :o)
<nosrednaekim> heh...this may sound drazy, but has anyone ever tried making a source  compiler for apt?
<nosrednaekim> it has all the tootls for finding dependencies and all
<pygi> you mean apt-get build ? :P
<pygi> rgh
<pygi> wrong :)
<nosrednaekim> I guess.
<pygi> sudo apt-get build-dep package
<pygi> :)
<nosrednaekim> whatever,,
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<pygi>           build-dep causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package.
<pygi> that should help ^_^
<nosrednaekim> yeah....... but has anyone ever made a nice little graphical program for doing it?
<pygi> nosrednaekim, just go to #synaptic and ask mvo :P
<pygi> doubt it, perhaps synaptic has some secret powers
<nosrednaekim> no.... I know you can't do anything presently..
<nosrednaekim> but it would be a amzing to integrate that ability
<Tm_T> hum, and how GUI makes it better than its now?
<Tm_T> right, kids doesn't afraid
* Tm_T hides
<pygi> Tm_T, :P
<nosrednaekim> well... at least a nice single command... that automatically grans the source deb,etc
<nosrednaekim> *grabs
<pygi> apt-get source package
<pygi> without sudo even =)
<Jucato> I don't think apt was made for that purpose... compiling from source
<nosrednaekim> ERR!
<nosrednaekim> so what?
<Jucato> so what what?
<nosrednaekim> ok... then lets modify smart to do it
* nosrednaekim hodes from his bad idea
<nosrednaekim> *hides
* manchicken__ backhands nosrednaekim :)
* Jucato drags nosrednaekim back to the front
<manchicken> apt-get can compile from source.
<Jucato> manchicken: it can? which command?
<manchicken> apt-get source --compile PACKAGE
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> see! I  can't always be right :)
<pygi> you do ofcourse use build-dep as well with thiat
<manchicken> pygi: If you don't already have the deps installed.
<pygi> manchicken, yup
<nosrednaekim> I think that would be a killer function
<manchicken> The build process will yell at you if you're missing deps.
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: What would be what?
<nosrednaekim> a program to easily compile source debs
<manchicken> apt-get does that.
<manchicken> I don't think it would be used very often.
* Jucato also thinks it's a bit... shaky... not going through proper packaging process.... but maybe better than checkinstall :)
<manchicken> There's not really any benefit to building packages from source for the vast majority of users.
<pygi> nosrednaekim, we just told you it can be done with apt-get
<nosrednaekim> but what if they are trying to compile something not in apt?
<Jucato> er... I don't think that could be done with apt...
<manchicken> I mean, I keep my own builds of programs sometimes when I have tweaked them or something until the patch makes it into the distro, but that's a very rare case.
<pygi> dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<pygi> cd whatever/
<pygi> debuild -S(or whatever other arguments)
<pygi> cd ..
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: That's even more of an exception case.
<Jucato> man page says "Compile source packages after downloading them. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Compile."
<pygi> pbuilder bbla-bla.dsc
<Jucato> so the presumption is that there's a source package for it that apt recognizes
<Jucato> a.k.a. in some repository
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: If we know so little about a package that it isn't in any repositories--including universe and multiverse repos--then I think supporting a build of a package may be much more complicated than you're giving credit for.
<nosrednaekim> true...
<nosrednaekim> come to think of it...most people building their own packages are doing it with special options
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> There're just too many exception cases in that area that are very complicated.  I don't see any point to putting that much work into something that will be used so infrequently by so few folks.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> oh well.... see ya'll later
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> [gutsy-changes]  Accepted gdebi 0.3.0ubuntu1 GDebi/GDebiKDE.py  yay!
<Riddell> well done manchicken
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> well done mhb
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<pygi> manchicken, you're the soc student for gdebiKDE? :)
<pygi> ergh :P
<pygi> mhb, you the student? :pp
* pygi forgot
<Tm_T> manchicken: are you my sith apprentice?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks like the bug is thrown back to you
<manchicken> I am not a student.
<pygi> was poking mhb :P
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know if Tonio got my katapult changes yet?
<manchicken> pygi: Gotcha.
<Riddell> manchicken: no idea
<manchicken> They should probably go upstream, too....
<Riddell> I've long since lost track of where upstream is
<manchicken> Grrr... work...
<manchicken> Riddell: To be completely honest with you, I'm disinclined to find out :)
<Riddell> hi rdieter, all set for coming to scotland at the end of the week?
<rdieter> Riddell: certainly am, looking forward to it.
<Jucato> manchicken: Katapult? Mez is supposed to be back. guess he logged off...
<Jucato> manchicken: I'll poke him about your changes if I catch him. where are they located? Bzr?
<manchicken> They're on a bug report.... from about a week back about SQL.  If you look, I'm the one who posted the bug.
<manchicken> I put the patch in the bug report.
<Jucato> ok. the bug report is in LP or b.k.o.?
<manchicken> LP
<Jucato> ok
<manchicken> Jucato: Find it?
<Jucato> oh sorry I was away
<manchicken> Not a problem :)
<Jucato> manchicken: um.. maybe you could give me a hint/bug number? I'll just forward it in #katapult :)
<manchicken> Bug #120575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120575 in katapult "Katapult is utilizing non-standard SQL which results in SQL errors in PostgreSQL and other standards compiant DBMS'." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120575
<Jucato> ok thanks. I'll give it to him when I see him... if Tonio hasn't done anything yet
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> The fix is already there, and I have been using that version since I posted the patch.
<Jucato> he seems to have been online 2 hours ago though
<manchicken> It does work.
<Jucato> I mean Mez
<manchicken> If they need anymore help with the SQL stuff in katapult I'd be happy to lend a hand here and there.  I'm pretty handy with SQL.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<mhb> pygi: yes, I am
<mhb> pygi: didn't I tell you yesterday?
<Riddell> does kdesu work for people?
<Riddell> it's broken on one of my machines
<manchicken> Works for me.
<manchicken> But I'm not on gutsy...
<Jucato> heh :)
<mhb> I have trouble with sudo
<Jucato> Riddell: good luck on aKademy/Akademy! just a few days to go :)
<mhb> on feisty, but that's not what you ask about
* Hobbsee is using the kdesudo branch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your final thougths on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/119467 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119467 in kubuntu-meta "make non-essential packages Recommends and not Depends" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<mhb> Riddell: thank you, too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you'd need to be fast if you wanted to do it in time for tribe 2 :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not tuesday in msot countries yet
<Hobbsee> but yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, do you have any problems technically with doing it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've had to do an exam and go to wokr today, so couldnt do it earlier.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: go ahead, I'll reverse anything I don't agree with :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hah.  great.  does that mean that i'll find all my changes reversed?
<Riddell> depends on my mood really, the swelling around the tooth in my mouth isn't hurting so much today so I'm not as grumpy as I have been :)
<Riddell> (no, you won't)
<Hobbsee> heh, right
<Riddell> of course I have my final dentist appointment tomorrow, so I could be grumpy all day then!
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> er...why would you want kaffeine-xine a recommend?
<Riddell> so you could install kaffeine-gstreamer?
<Hobbsee> but that doesnt exist...oh wait, it does again now
<Hobbsee> i beleive kaffeine depends on kaffeine-xine
<Hobbsee> er...i dont really want to put kate and kfind as recommends.
<Riddell> why not?  apparantly some people prefer kwrite over kate, and kfind is rubbish
<Hobbsee> isnt kfind the ctrl+f thing?
<Hobbsee> oh true, i'd temporarily forgotten about kwrite
<Riddell> kmenu->find files
<Hobbsee> oh right, so it's not the thing in konq
<Riddell> not sure, it might be a kpart
<siretart> kaffeine does now have a gstreamer backend? since when?
<Riddell> siretart: it again has one, since the new version was uploaded to gutsy
<siretart> Riddell: what about amarok?
<pygi> siretart, amarok will have gst engine with 2.0, when it'll use phonon
<pygi> afaik
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can i add adept in there?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: spose so
* siretart dared to hope to drop xine from main ;)
<Hobbsee> excellent!
<Riddell> siretart: no return of gstreamer to amarok until amarok 2 (with kde 4)
<pygi> siretart, only amarok uses it?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: maybe even k-d-s?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok
<siretart> k
<Riddell> siretart: even then it'll likely build-dep on xine still
<Riddell> as will phonon
<siretart> Riddell: no chance to use a plugin mechanism like gstreamer?
<siretart> like in having a 'xine' phonon plugin which can be demoted to universe?
<Riddell> siretart: it'll be a plugin sure, but I expect it'll be part of the same source package
<mhb> Hobbsee: is that troublesome adept bug fixed yet?
<Riddell> mhb: no, although we know it's caused by an incompatibility with debtags, and I have old debtags ready to upload incase we don't fix it properly
<Hobbsee> mhb: not yet.  progress has been made.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: after i've done a bzr commit of the seeds, do i need to push too? it's showing up on codebase.l.n
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not if you have a checkout (rather than a branch)
<Riddell> if it's on codebase then you have a checkout and don't need to push
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent :)
<Hobbsee> bzr still confuses me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: erk.  why, when i merged the ubuntu and kubuntu desktop seeds, did i get all the gnome depends at the end of the kubuntu desktop seed?
<Hobbsee> (and why did i not get that last time?)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it depends on the mood of bzr (probably means there has been an edit in that part of the ubuntu seeds)
<Hobbsee> right
<siretart> Hobbsee: in fact its quite easy if you understand the concepts 'bound branches', 'checkouts' and 'lightweight checkouts' (the former two are in fact the same)
<Hobbsee> siretart: right.  i dont, overly much
<Riddell> and you manage to remember which you have :)
<siretart> the difference between the latter two is that the last one has the history on the remote side, the former has the full history 'locally'
<Hobbsee> right
<doc_> hi there :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<siretart> does kubuntu have notification-daemon? or something similar?
<Riddell> siretart: no (it's hoped for in gutsy)
* Hobbsee wonders...notification-daemon?
<Riddell> package updates can give users notification if they need to do something manually
<siretart> Riddell: as in 'notification-daemon' from gnome, or something else but similar?
<Riddell> siretart: in adept
<Riddell> siretart: are we talking about the same thing?
<Hobbsee> oh nice
<siretart> Riddell: yes, we do
<siretart> Riddell: We are considering different methods of notification in a GUI application, which should work in both KDE and GNOME.
<siretart> I'm not sure how widespread notification-daemon is in kde, therfore my question
<Riddell> well not at all, it's part of update-notifier, a gnome app
<Daskreech2> Riddell: What's out stance on post install configurations?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: same as anyone else's
<DaSkreech> anyone else as in anyother distro or any other *buntu?
<Riddell> debian or ubuntu
<siretart> Riddell: so it isn't used outside ubuntu?
<siretart> (and debian, of course)
<Riddell> siretart: the thing that sits in the system tray and says "you upgraded your linux kernel, you need to reboot now"?  that's dpkg specific
<siretart> hm. seems to be libnotify in effect
<siretart> ah, no I'm talking about libnotify
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> that's gnome specific
<Riddell> kde has knotify
<siretart> aah, thanks
<Riddell> I doubt there's any sane way to use the preferred one in C(++), in python you could, but you'd probably be best to just use kdialog/xdialog
<mhb> greetings from gutsy
<ryanakca> hi mhb
<mhb> hi ryanakca, what's up?
<ryanakca> mhb: not much, I'm trying to get my hands on a copy of 'Accelerated C++' so that I can hopefully start writing patches for KDE by the end of the summer... except that Chapters/Indigo (local bookstore chain) don't have it in stock... library doesn't have it... University might though...
<ryanakca> You?
<mhb> fine, doing SoC and stuff
<mhb> Riddell: does "hoped for" mean somebody is/will be working on it? (notifications)
<pygi> mhb, how is soc going for you?
<pygi> Didn't knew you were a soc student
<mhb> pygi: quite well, thank you
* Jucato has C++ How to Program from Deitel... still need to look for up to date editions of other C++ books...
<mhb> pygi: at least that's what I think :o)
<pygi> hehe :)
<pygi> Same here ;)
<Riddell> mhb: meaning it's assigned to me and manchicken, but there's a bunch of adept stuff to do and it's not the easiest code base to work with
<Riddell> volunteers always welcome :)
<mhb> pygi: it's nice of you to take care of k3b bugs and stuff
<pygi> mhb, :)
<Riddell> pygi: oh, did you get a package of the new version?
<pygi> Riddell, didn't we discuss that yesterday? And I was discussing it with Hobbsee entire day today :p
<pygi> Hobbsee, I could give you 1.0.2 package without problems, but it would still be  majorly broken
<pygi> our package ships thousand of patches, and most don't work
<Riddell> ok, let's not bother with a quick package then
<pygi> indeed
<pygi> Riddell, but for gutsy, you'll have the best k3b package we ever had so far :0
<Riddell> awooga
<pygi> :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: man c++
<Jucato> :P
<pygi> mhb, so you're the kde gdebi one? :)
<pygi> saw Riddell uploading initial version?
<Riddell> mvo did
<Riddell> oh, we should add it to the seeds
<pygi> ok, but you posted it here ... so :P
<mhb> pygi: yes, actually, mvo uploaded it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why did you add kpager?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see the bugs listed
<Hobbsee> for the rationale
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do people actually have any sane need for kpager?
<Riddell> it's an ugly app and doesn't add anything
<Riddell> I'd much rather fix the pager applet menu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, patch the "launch pager" bit out?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Riddell> do people want to remove wodim, cdparanoia, dvd+rw-tools?
<Hobbsee> sure, if they're using another backend
<pygi> ne
<pygi> ergh
<Hobbsee> i thought?
<pygi> they could use cdrskin instead of wodim
<pygi> :)
<Riddell> ok
<pygi> and they'll have a chance with new k3b upload
<pygi> just gimme time :p
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, i see.  dunno why you couldnt have commented that on the bug report, before changing it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's...odd
<Hobbsee> the kpager functionality is only available when the kicker applet does exactly hte same thing.
<Hobbsee> then patching it would be...more sensible, yes.
* Riddell accepts gdebi-kde
<manchicken> KDE really is the ideal DE for folks working from home.
<manchicken> It is insane how much KDE makes my job easier.
<manchicken> Now if only Quanta+ sucked a little less :)
<Riddell> I've never seen the use of Quanta, it's a text editor with some buttons for html tags
<manchicken> It's a bit more friendly with web projects.
<manchicken> And Kate doesn't support displaying remote locations in the file display.
<manchicken> Quanta has more neat little shortcuts, and it has the side-by-side view with code.
* Riddell moves system settings to kdebase
<Riddell> if anyone has kde trunk about please check it works and doesn't break the world
* manchicken hugs Perl-Qt...
<manchicken> Isn't quanta+ supposed to know how to ignore SVN stuff?
<nixternal> Riddell: it is Monday, KDE trunk always breaks the world
<nixternal> KDE trunk on Friday was good to go, because I set it up to show off on Saturday
<DaSkreech> manchicken: scheme-qt?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I haven't touched scheme much lately.
<manchicken> It just is not as convenient for me as Perl is.
<nixternal> hahahaha, the post on Planet KDE about aseigo and Tom Green kills me
<nixternal> I always had this inkling that aseigo reminded me of someone, now I know
<manchicken> I wish that kate had more of the functionality of quanta.
<manchicken> The big thing I want is the tree view for the file browser.
<nixternal> you can't get tree view with Kate?
<manchicken> I don't think so.
<pygi> hey Arby
<Arby> hi pygi
<manchicken> This Perl-Qt thing lets me turn my quick fix scripts and turn them into quick & dirty GUI fixers.
<manchicken> I even have it using kdesu.
<manchicken> Does Kate know how to play with tags files?
<hunger> Riddell: kde trunk from about 16:00 builds for me (up to and including kdebase). Seems to work, too.
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, sorry, just saw that question was from before I came back online:-)
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> mhb: ping?
<mhb> heya
<_StefanS_> mhb: didn't forget about you ..
<_StefanS_> mhb: I've had a tough weekend, so didn't get much done
<_StefanS_> mhb:  = zero
* pygi wonders what is _StefanS_ doing
<_StefanS_> pygi: adept , dpkg configure -a detection
<_StefanS_> donno if someone took over though..
<mhb> not that I know of
<mhb> _StefanS_: they have a hard time fixing Adept bugs in Gutsy
<mhb> _StefanS_: when do you have some free time to look at it?
<_StefanS_> mhb: now, and tomorrow
<mhb> _StefanS_: cool
<_StefanS_> mhb: I just read through the logfile where we discussed it ;)
<_StefanS_> mhb: couldn't quite remember your pseudo code
<mhb> _StefanS_: one minute
<_StefanS_> mhb: dont bother, I already have it
<mhb> _StefanS_: it was super simple, because I don't know the details
<mhb> but it really should be an easy one
<_StefanS_> mhb: ok, we've got the manager, installer, and kubuntu_upgrader.. I dont think they share that much code, but all should have that check
<_StefanS_> libadept it seems
<mhb> _StefanS_: I'm certain they share the code that checks if the dpkg database is locked
<_StefanS_> mhb: "
<_StefanS_> Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:32:21]  Quit Lure has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:32:39]  <mhb> _StefanS_: right after the start, adept checks for dpkg being locked
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:33:10]  <mhb> _StefanS_: in pseudocode, something like this should follow:
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:33:34]  <mhb> _StefanS_: if(DpkgIsLocked) {
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:33:54]  <mhb> _StefanS_: if(DpkgConfigureWillFix) {
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:34:15]  <mhb> printf("running dpkg --configure will do.")
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:34:21]  <mhb> }
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:34:47]  <mhb> _StefanS_: else {
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:35:08]  <mhb> _StefanS_: printf("you may have more package managers running");
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:35:16]  <mhb> _StefanS_: }
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:35:19]  <mhb> _StefanS_: }
<_StefanS_> [Thu Jun 21 2007]  [10:35:49]  <_StefanS_> mhb: alright, I guess we need some sort of visual stuff to show what is happening ? (like the "install-packages thing" where you can wait till it finishes, and select details to see the console output
<_StefanS_> argh
<_StefanS_> sorry
<_StefanS_> mhb: "Read Only mode: Database Locked"
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: bah :P - like I dont know that..
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: I was a MISTAKE
<DaSkreech> Heehee :)
<_StefanS_> I/It
* _StefanS_ slaps DaSkreech
<_StefanS_> :D
* DaSkreech botslaps _StefanS_
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Thanks for the I/It correction. I was worried for a minute.
<_StefanS_> bah again :D
* _StefanS_ is quite tired..
<ScottK> _StefanS_: Great.  Perfect time to abuse you.  You can't fight back ;-)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<pygi> mhb, I thought some time ago we had upstream adept author with us?
<_StefanS_> pygi: like manchicken?
<pygi> probably not him
<pygi> nop, surely not him
<_StefanS_> pygi: or Peter Rockai?
* manchicken isn't upstream.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: you're not even in a stream :D
<pygi> _StefanS_, don't think he was the one as well
<manchicken> And I'd like to note that none is like manchicken.
<ScottK> Noted
<manchicken> Except manchicken.
* pygi kicks manchicken 
<manchicken> pygi: I think Peter was the fella.  mornfall is his name IIRC.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: are you having time to hack again ?
<pygi> manchicken, yes, he :p
<DaSkreech> _StefanS_: well if you were a mistake... I'd blame nixternal :)
<nixternal> bah
<pygi> manchicken, why don't we have him anymore?
<mhb> pygi: there was only mornfall and manchicken
<manchicken> _StefanS_: If adept dependencies weren't hosed I would :)
<pygi> mhb, yes, yes, mornfall :)
<pygi> where is he? ^_^
<mhb> pygi: Peter Rockai
<nixternal> mornfall is still around
<manchicken> pygi: I think he got married or had a kid or went into a coma or something.
<pygi> nixternal, oki doki :0
<pygi> mhb, know that, thanks :)
<_StefanS_> like had a life probably :D
<manchicken> pygi: Or maybe all thre.
<pygi> just forgot a nick :P
<nixternal> he is in kde-devel right now
<manchicken> Either way he doesn't seem to have as much time anymore.
<mhb> pygi: last I knew, he was working for RH
<manchicken> nixternal: He's always in kde-devel :)
<nixternal> yup
<manchicken> He's usually AFK, too.
<nixternal> s/usually/always ;)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I will look at that clean thingy tomorrow, just so you know it (if you decide to hack it in yourself)
<_StefanS_> hey maybe I was a mistake.. :D
<manchicken> Clean thingy?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: dpkg configure -a
<_StefanS_> manchicken: like mhb said..
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> Yeah, the problem is that adept won't run properly right now under gutsy.
<_StefanS_> I going to bed, mistake or not hehe
* pygi shoots down _StefanS_ 
* _StefanS_ can only say 'I' today..
<_StefanS_> nighty.
<manchicken> So it's kinda impossible to run the debugger on it.
<manchicken> Which is how I was hoping to sort that issue out.
<manchicken> You can totally do it yourself if you want though :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: uhm ok, sounds bad.
<nixternal> Riddell: I was looking for some love on my MOTU app, I think Hobbsee CC'd ya, but so far it looks like it is going to go through to the TB soon :)
<mhb> manchicken: hopefully _StefanS_ is still on Feisty
<manchicken> _StefanS_: It's certainly not good :)
<manchicken> I'm still on feisty, but I'm hacking adept under gutsy :)
<manchicken> From jr's bzr branch.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: well I will take that cleanup first and get acquainted with the code
<_StefanS_> mhb: I have both
<nixternal> manchicken: if you need some Gutsy testing, sling me the source or a pkg and I will check it out..if you send the source I can package it
<manchicken> Righto.
<_StefanS_> I'm off. Have a nice one all..
<manchicken> nixternal: It's a dependency issue with libapt IIRC.
<nixternal> later _StefanS_
<nixternal> ahhh, I thought all that got worked out
<manchicken> Adept screams that it can't connect to apt, and then dies.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> so there is no issues now..lovely :)
<nixternal> s/no/new
<nixternal> jeesh
<mhb> nixternal: you want stuff to test?
<nixternal> depends ;p
<manchicken> nixternal: There were changes made to libapt IIRC.
<mhb> nixternal: go, download and use gdebi-kde, the Next Small Thing :o)
<manchicken> I think Riddell knows what's going on, so I've been hanging back while he works on it.
<nixternal> as long as it doesn't totally destroy my lappy...I am using it as my main box and running Gutsy, so I tend to scare easily :)
<manchicken> Is there a kate plugin that can work with tags?
<nixternal> mhb: where is gdebi-kde?
<ScottK> nixternal: If your are running Gutsy on your main box and scare easily, I'm wondering what else is wrong with you that you are running Gutsy?
<mhb> nixternal: apt-cache search?
<manchicken> Ooh, there's a kate-plugins package....
<mhb> ScottK: I'm also running gutsy on my main computer
<ScottK> Yeah, but you didn't say you scare easliy.
<mhb> ScottK: I encounter even less crashes then I did with Feisty
<mhb> than
<nixternal> mhb: I didn't see gdebi-kde though
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, strange
<mhb> nixternal: I'm pretty certain it's there already
<mhb> nixternal: try updating... (500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages)
<nixternal> ahh there it is
<nixternal> apt-get update grabbed it
<nixternal> err, found it
<manchicken> There's a few useful Kate plugins in the kate-plugins package, but there is nothing to work with TAGS files.
<manchicken> That stinks.
<manchicken> and the symbol list plugin only works with C/C++
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> well, it doesn't work :)
<mhb> nixternal: it doesn't?
<nixternal> no, it opens up the .deb and gives you all the info, but as soon as you click install it just closes
<nixternal> and gdeb-kde --help is broken as well
<nixternal> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<nixternal> gotta remember to do / before I paste something like that again :)
<mhb> nixternal: that's weird
<mhb> nixternal: it works here, but I don't have the package yet, just the code the package was made from
<nixternal> ahh, if I run it from the cli it works
<mhb> nixternal: it works here from dolphin, too
<nixternal> mhb: it seems when I run it by clicking on a .deb, it doesn't install it, it stops right before it prompts for password
<mhb> nixternal: not here
<mhb> nixternal: see, that's why I like wide testing :o)
<nixternal> is the Kubuntu Package Menu part of this? I don't remember seeing that before?
<nixternal> mhb: I can guarantee it has to do with kdesu/kdesudo...because after I have entered my password and it is stored in kwallet or the agent or whatever, it works fine
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, strange
<mhb> nixternal: I'm on gutsy here and all is well
<mhb> nixternal: you use kdesudo?
<nixternal> I will try it again when I get to school, because I will have to shutdown..so I will start fresh
<nixternal> typically no, but it calls it from what I can see
<mhb> it calls kdesu here
<nixternal> same here, sorry
<mhb> nixternal: and this is a brand new app
<mhb> nixternal: uploaded today - KDE frontend for gdebi, which is old
<nixternal> this will definitely be great for new users, especially once Ark stops opening .deb files
<mhb> nixternal: I hope so, too.
<mhb> nixternal: I'll be happy to try and find the cause of the bug you encounter once you have some time.
<nixternal> oh no, no hoping on this one...I know it will be...in kubuntuforums there are a ton of questions that concern something like this with Adept, and that is why a lot has switched to Synaptic
<nixternal> you can install local files with Synaptic, and now that Kubuntu has something like this, it is going to rock!
<nixternal> I can help out during Java class tonight :)
* nixternal awaits Jambi package
* n8k99 mmmm Java Class
<nixternal> Java is kind of cool actually
* n8k99 liked it
<n8k99> i had trouble writing actionevent handlers for guis
<n8k99> need to go back over that
<nixternal> I want to play with the new Qt 4.3 Jamba toolkit for Java
<pygi> anyone knows where can I see build queue?
<n8k99> isnt there supposed to be greater java support written into kdevelop/
<crimsun> pygi: LP/ubuntu/$release/+queue
<pygi> crimsun, thanks
<mhb> nixternal: when is "tonight"?
<ScottK> It's always tonight somewhere...
<nixternal> oh shoot, In about 1.5 hours :)
<nixternal> 5 o'clock somewhere!
<nixternal> I need to get going....I have to leave in like 20 minutes and I need to shower
<ScottK> nixternal: TMI
<n8k99> i could tell that in the next time zone
<nixternal> only TMI if you closed your eyes and thought about it ;p
<ScottK> Thanks.  I hadn't done that until you mentioned it.
<nixternal> oh lord, get the bleach!
<ScottK> Mental floss
<crimsun> heh, I misread that "bleach" as "blech"
<DaSkreech> bleech
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-26
<Riddell> hunger: does that include system settings?
<Riddell> nixternal: didn't know you were going for nixternal
<Riddell> err, what?
<Riddell> nixternal: didn't know you were going for MOTU
<mhb> Riddell: have you tested gdebi-kde package yet?
<mhb> Riddell: nixternal reported some issues, but I can't duplicate them
<Riddell> mhb: nope
<Riddell> will do in a sec
<Riddell> mhb: gdebi-kde working good here
<Riddell> mhb: I still think once it has installed it should change to a different dialogue so you know something different has happened.  And the initial progress bar should be in a dialogue too
<Riddell> but that's details, on to restricted-manager for now I'd say
<nixternal> Riddell: hahahaha, I am going for nixternal! it is a new level :)
<Tm_T> humm, I think I try using arts now for a week
<Tm_T> just like I'm trying to use two monitors
<nixternal> mhb: it seems that issue might have been caused after the initial installation, I can't recreate it now
<Hobbsee> oh good, looks like my kubuntu-meta update didnt break the world
<crimsun> waiting til post-Tribe 2? ;)
<Hobbsee> nah
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<Jucato> rainy afternoons! :)
<nixternal> anyone know asp.net?
<nixternal> I have been racking my brain to locate via the lazyweb an answer, and alas, google couldn't find what I was looking for
<Hobbsee> anyone got anything tribe 2 critical for kubuntu that i dont know about?
<Hobbsee> or, anything tribe 2-worthy for kubuntu at all?
<crimsun> not yet, but I'll try to have something tangy for Tribe 3.
<Hobbsee> as in, anything that i need to say "delay tribe 2 kubuntu" for
<nixternal> make it more pointy clicky for me ;p
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee gives acks for the building cds, then
<nixternal> woohoo!
<_StefanS_> wow another useless fglrx driver release from AMD...
<_StefanS_> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.38.6.html, it now supports RHEL5.. wow.
<nixternal> you like my trolling there Jucato ;p
<Jucato> hahah! don't tempt me! I've had enough of trolls for one day :P
<nixternal> I went into a microsoft channel earlier asking about asp.net, and nobody could answer...I was like wow, microsoft users really do allow their computer to use them, and not the other way around...power users == no0bs
<nixternal> and I got banned ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> I have been banned seriously in a long time
<nixternal> s/have/haven't
<Jucato> I can always do it in #kubuntu if you wanted to. just tell me hehehe
<nixternal> heck no, you mess up my rotation then :)
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> ahaha, I told admiral that network = mshome
<_StefanS_> nixternal: what asp.net stuff do you need some help with?
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I got a guy I can ask.
<nixternal> I got the search working, and now I am trying to have it send a message if an index is not found on postback to warn the user
<nixternal> so I am one step closer
<nixternal> g'nite
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> mhb: hey
<mhb> _StefanS_: it's "tomorrow" now, isn't it? :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: bah :D
<mhb> _StefanS_: nah, I guess you're at work
<_StefanS_> mhb: I know, I will look at it later on
<mhb> _StefanS_: great
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'm at work, at home.
<mhb> _StefanS_: a lucky man, then
<_StefanS_> nice I just got a new 2gb ram module by mail just now
<ScottK> Riddell: I need to do another MIR for the S/MIME stuff.  It was pointed out to me yesterday that while the gnupg2 source package is in Main, the gpg-agent binary is still Universe.  Just FYI.  I'll let you know when I have something worth looking at.
<Riddell> ScottK: if it's from the source package then that's not a problem
* Hobbsee waves
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I still need to do the MIR though, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: no
<Riddell> MIRs are for source packages
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<ScottK> What's the process then?
* ScottK bug Riddell to add it to the seeds?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, then file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archvie
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, then file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Hobbsee> or just make Riddell do it, as he's part of ubuntu-archive
<ScottK> OK.  I'll wait until after Tribe 2 and then bug you about it.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: today is my first ubuntu-archive day, but it's still handy to have the bugs to refer to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought you were doing that stuff before
<Riddell> Hobbsee: only ad-hoc, today I'm scheduled to do archive stuff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...
<Riddell> althuogh I've been testing CDs until now, none of which work
<Hobbsee> was that with or without the new d-i?
<Riddell> no idea, just from today's dailys
<Hobbsee> pitti said that the ones there arent final, nor are the ones he's building now.
<Hobbsee> although the ones now only have n-m fixes, so should be OK, install wise
<oslo> hi do u have an TI ACX 111 wifi chipset, & do u sucess to use WPA ??
<ScottK> oslo: Help is in #kubuntu.
<oslo> sorry & thks
<ScottK> No problem.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
* Hobbsee now has a metric ton of work that she wants to get done over the holidays
<nixternal> gotta love it :)
<Jucato> holidays?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> uni holidays
<Jucato> moin big scary nixternal  :)
<Jucato> ooh
<pygi> Hobbsee, what year are you on anyway?
<Hobbsee> pygi: 2
<pygi> Hobbsee, right. That would make it 1 more then me :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<pygi> oh well :P
* Hobbsee shoves kdebase into bzr, and fixes a bug there too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how odd.  apparently Sans Serif fonts are causing KDM memory corruption.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [High,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you've marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/93686/ as fix committed, but appeared to have left no comment about what's actually happening.  is this now fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93686 in kdebase "Konqueror French in Status Bar" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<Riddell> hmm, I seem to remember it is, although I can't mind where the problem was just now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and the poke about the bug above that, too.
<Riddell> I can't recreate it just now
<ScottK> I remember that one.  It's definitely fixed
<Hobbsee> OK, marked as such
<Riddell> bug 47455 is more likely to be an X error I'd suspect
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47455
<manchicken_> Fscking proprietary drivers.
<manchicken_> Did some of the nvidia cards get moved to legacy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's talk of a solution, etc, there.  (comment 8, iirc)
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the URL to the cut out skyline photo you did?
<kwwii> Riddell: http://www.sinecera.de/2007-05-01 009.ken.tif
<Riddell> thanks
<kwwii> np
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/107403 for a sanity check please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107403 in kdebase "fileshareset does not start the correct nfs server init script, patch provided" [Undecided,New] 
* Hobbsee should probably bug tomorrow, when it's a hug day.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/35573 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<manchicken_> linux-image-lowlatency does not seem to be compatible with nvidia drivers.
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for removing the kubuntu package menu
<mhb> Riddell: I forgot to thank you :o) also, thank Canonical for the bzr commit notifications in LP
* Hobbsee fixes more bugs in kdebase and such, and shoves them into bzr
<Riddell> Hobbsee: looks sane
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to which?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bug 107403 patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107403 in kdebase "fileshareset does not start the correct nfs server init script, patch provided" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107403
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bug 35573 was being discussed with tonio who was going to fix it properly
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35573
<Riddell> not sure what happened to it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Hobbsee> hah!
<Hobbsee> kdebase bugs are now at 500.
<mhb> Hobbsee: is that a good or a bad thing? :o)
<Hobbsee> it's a good thing.  it was higher
<Hobbsee> feel free to take some, fix them, file them upstream, etc.
<Riddell> yay
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's gonna be 4.5.7 when we get the number this low again :o)
<DaSkreech> kwwii: ping
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and please commit to bzr, so we dont upload a gazillion times.
<Hobbsee> some people have bandwidth limits
<pygi> Hobbsee, I've got 1GB limit believe it or not
<Hobbsee> pygi: ouch.
<pygi> and I spent 6GB so far
<pygi> that's gonna cost ...
<pygi> :P
<pygi> cheaper to get flat rate :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please go over kde bugs and kill them when you get bored.
<Hobbsee> the number of kdebase bugs is just rediculous.  and it's below 500 now :)
<nixternal> probably tonight
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<nixternal> don't know about another 100+ night though, I am tired already :)
<nixternal> 8 week semesters will kill you
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders how one fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/41824
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41824 in kdebase "session pam_env missing in /etc/pam.d/kdm" [Medium,New] 
<Hobbsee> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/39949
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39949 in kdebase "kdm umask" [Medium,New] 
<Hobbsee> for any kde environment whizzes
<nixternal> I have, for the longest time, been a pam dummy
<nixternal> at least the reporter tells you how to fix it :)
<nixternal> probably should go upstream, no?
<nixternal> actually, upstream would be a 'won't fix' bug though
<nixternal> plus I have no clue what winbind is
<nixternal> oh, part of samba
<ScottK> It looks like gnupg-agent and kdewalletmanager do not play well together.  If you are using agent and you have an open wallet, it doesn't even ask for the passphrase when signing on a command line.  Close your wallet and agent pings pinentry and you get a gui dialog just as one would expect.
<ScottK> Which package do I blame?
* Hobbsee wonders about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/37280 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37280 in kdebase ""KDEInit could not launch XXXX"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> ScottK: kdepim?
<ScottK> The source package that has the wallet manager is kdeutils.  My question is more do I blame KDE or gnupg.  I'm inclined to KDE.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't see why they would interact at all really
<ScottK> Riddell: Me neither.  That's why I was suprised.
<ScottK> I tried to debsign a package for the first time since activating agent for S/MIME today and it initially errored out until I closed the wallet.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I get that alot
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: want to try the proposed fix then?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: mostly Kate for me since I do a lot of writing at work
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure hos big an issue it is. My guess is timing
* ScottK is inclined to blame wallet because changing the state of wallet (closed it) made things work right.
<DaSkreech> Might also be that the proposed target exists already
<DaSkreech> I'll take a closer look next time it happens (maybe in a few minutes)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: right.  there's a fix listed there (the moving of a .rc file), so you may want to try that
<DaSkreech> It actually always does actually open so it's more annoying than detrimental
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: actually this seems different from what I experience
<DaSkreech>  they seem to have a 100 % occurence. I can't reproduce mine accurately for the life of me
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yay, down to 488
<kwwii> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> kwwii: You do the Bootsplash right?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: impressive
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so if you're scheduled for archive admin, that means you'll be spending less time on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I'm guessing that the bootsplash can't do fades?
<ScottK> If someone has some time to play with gpg encryption, I'd appreciate confirmation of Bug #122342.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122342 in kdeutils "kdewalletmanager causes gpg signature failures with gnupg-agent/pinentry-qt" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122342
<kwwii> DaSkreech: not sure I know what you mean
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I had to reboot my computer :(
<DaSkreech> anyway I was looking at it boot and i was thinking it would be nice if the messages going away at the top would fade out instead of hitting a sharp box
<kwwii> DaSkreech: that might very well be possible but it is something that someone would have to step up and code :-)
<DaSkreech> Ah ok so it's technically possible?
<DaSkreech>  or you are guessing that technically it's technically possible? :)
<kwwii> I am guessing
<kwwii> but if you can set it a color, you certainly could change the color
<kwwii> not sure about how the text buffer works or if there even is one
<Cris987> hi all
<Cris987> i have a bug here with kontact
<Cris987> when i run it, th icon flashes a few times, an empty system tray icon appears, and then nothing happens
<DaSkreech> Cris987: Can you run it from the command line to see if you get any errors?
<Cris987> sure
<Cris987> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27306/plain/
<ScottK> The first two X errors are normal and expected in a default Kubuntu config.
<Cris987> what about the last 3 lines?
<Arby> Cris987: is this feisty or Gutsy?
<Cris987> dapper...
<Arby> oh OK
<Arby> I can reproduce the 'call to deprecated action' messages on gutsy
<Arby> but kontact does open in my case
<Cris987> hmm =\
<Cris987> i thought about uninstalling it completely and then reinstalling it
<Arby> Cris987: if you click on the systray icon does it do anything?
<Cris987> nope
<Arby> hmm
<allee> Cris987: which KDE version on dapper.  I've don't remember kontact startup problems?
<allee> s/?/!/
<Cris987> 3.5.2
<ScottK> Cris987: I ran dapper with KDE 3.5.2 for some time without problems (I have dapper with kde 3.5.5 now).
<allee> Cris987: uhm, I've never used 3.5.2 it AFAIR :)
<Cris987> kontact worked fine b4
<Cris987> it just started crashing like this last night
<ScottK> allee: Dapper was originally released with 3.5.1, so if you ran it through all the iterations, you probably ran 3.5.2 at some point.
<ScottK> Cris987: Did you install anything new?
<DaSkreech> Did you install anything?
<Cris987> nope
<Cris987> the only thing i've been doing differently for the past few days
<Cris987> i
<Cris987> is that i've been working with multiple desktops
<Cris987> so i mite have tried running kontact more than once
<ScottK> Cris987: My magic remote diagnostics predict it's corrupted index files in kmail.
<ScottK> Running kontact more than once will cause that.
<DaSkreech> it's magik :)
<Cris987> but kmail runs fine on its own
* ScottK will have a solution in a moment.
* Cris987 trusts ScottK magic
<ScottK> Cris987: Make sure kmail/kontact is not running.
<ScottK> Go to ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail and remove (copy elsehwere just in case) all of the files that have index in the name.
<ScottK> Start kontact and see what happens (it should rengenerate the index files).
<Cris987> same thing happens =\
<ScottK> OK. It's been a very long time since I had this problem.
<DaSkreech> Update to gutsy and it will work fine :)
* DaSkreech ducks
<ScottK> I'd suggest (just to be sure) creating a new test user.  Log in as that user, and see what happens.  If the problem happens with a fresh user, then it's not a config corruption problem.
<Cris987> okay, brb
<Cris987> hello
<Cris987> i'm back
<Cris987> i tried a new user
<Cris987> and it worked fine for the now user
<Cris987> kontact, i mean
<comosicus> i whant to upload a picture in a site...under my picture is "006.jpg" and under that is "jpeg image"...but when i whant to upload her in to that site i can't do it becous is telling me that my picture is not a jpg standard.....whay?what can i do?
<comosicus> for what is this channel?
<comosicus> i'm off topic
<comosicus> ?
<ScottK> Cris987: That would tend to mean it's a config issue of some kind.
<ScottK> comosicus: This is a development channel.  Help is in #kubuntu
<comosicus> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<Cris987> anyway i can reset all the config files then?
<ScottK> Cris987: I'm not sure what.  If you need more help figuring it out, someone in #kubuntu might be better suited.
<comosicus> yep.........whatever
<ScottK> Cris987: All is pretty broad.
<Cris987> hmm... okay
* ScottK is reluctant to say yes to that.
<Cris987> thanks anyways
<Cris987> i'll try asking #kubuntu then
<manchicken_> http://www.youtube.com/v/YCod8AX2W5c
<manchicken_> I just made that.  It's plasma balls forming inside a microwave using half a grape.
<manchicken_> There should be a kpart for viewing videos of weird household experiments.
<Arby> has anyone tried booting the 20070626.1 Kubuntu live CD?
<Arby> it's just hung on me at 'Loading hardware drivers'
<Arby> known issue?
<Riddell> Arby: not know, although I couldn't get the .0 CD to book either
<Arby> oh, not good
<Arby> anything to try or just wait for respins?
<Riddell> nothing much comes to mind
<Riddell> Arby: i386?
<Arby> Riddell: yep
<Arby> I'll give it a go on different machine just for the sake of it
<Arby> Riddell: is that likely to be a kernel bug of some type?
<Arby> on the plus side, alternate CD seems OK so far
<Riddell> can't imagine what really
<Riddell> especialyl if alternate works
<Riddell> able to try ubuntu?
<Arby> Ubuntu has other issues (known)
<Riddell> related?
<Arby> nope, Ubuntu has a busted GDM or X
<Arby> I don't even get that far
<Riddell> right
<fdoving> Riddell: what's the main inclusion process? - make MIR, then?
<fdoving> s/what/how
<pygi> write a MIR, yes
<fdoving> tonio said he would do it, but i have not seen any progress since.
<Riddell> fdoving: for what?
<Riddell> fdoving: make MIR, add to queue, poke pitti, request move to main
<fdoving> Riddell: kio-umountwrapper
<fdoving> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuRemoveMedia that spec.
<Riddell> oh yes, that's important
<fdoving> i just e-mailed tonio a proposed MIR, can i forward it to you too, to have a quick look?
<fdoving> i have never done one of those before.
<Riddell> put it on the wiki :)
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKioUmountWrapper
<_Sime> Riddell:  so how many jumpers will I need to bring with me on friday?
<Riddell> hard to say, weather has been poor but seems to be improving
<_Sime> I'm busy puming a heap of stuff over to the laptop...
<_Sime> pumping
<Riddell> 3
<Tm_T> 2
<ScottK> Are we counting something down?
<Arby> 1
<ScottK> Liftoff?
<Tm_T> yeah
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> WHAT?
<nixternal> ;p
<DaSkreech> fine fine
<nixternal> you are hijacking my connection aren't you DaSkreech ?
* DaSkreech points at nixternal
<nixternal> as soon as I do ssh $home; screen -r
* DaSkreech clicks on nixternal
<nixternal> you ping me ;p
<DaSkreech> happy?
<DaSkreech> You do java?
<nixternal> no, java does me unfortunately
<nixternal> why whats up?
<nixternal> that didn't sound good
* DaSkreech coughs
<DaSkreech> I was just wondering there are sun specific stuff shipped with the language
<DaSkreech> like Sun classes
<nixternal> well, gcj == garbage
<nixternal> yes, Java JDK is all Sun
<DaSkreech> Duh I know it's from SUN
<nixternal> heh
<DaSkreech> but I was looking through some .net stuff
<DaSkreech> and they have Microsoft classes
<DaSkreech> Like Microsoft.directx.Direct3d
<nixternal> no
<DaSkreech> which I'm guessing may not be in Mono
<nixternal> java and javax
<nixternal> java.* and javax.*
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> forgot about org.* as well
<nixternal> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/
<nixternal> http://java.sun.com/javase/reference/api.jsp
<nixternal> there you have references to them all
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you need to get the ActiveX wrappers I believe for Java and C# via MSDN somewhere
<nixternal> there is a kid here that programs ActiveX with C# and Java with a game engine he is designing...if I catch him I will get some more information, as if it is Micros* I don't know much about it anywmore
* DaSkreech just wants WorldWind to bloody work on Linux
<DaSkreech> hA HA jUCATo got a VHF award
* DaSkreech apologizes for Myspace typing
<nixternal> ya, I seen that
<nixternal> for the Gear Head
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-27
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<Riddell> Arby: please try the new live CD, it's working fine for me
<nixternal> it sure is quiet in here
<Hobbsee> it is.
<Hobbsee> everyone must be fixing bugs, or asleep
<nixternal> aren't we getting close to another tribe release?
<nixternal> which means I need to get to work on that page...tomorrow I will do it up, or today depending on where you are ;p
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It looks like it may be possible to hard code kmail to use gnupg-agent with gpgsm for S/MIME without having to make a global gpg config change by patching the kdepim Make file.  If that works, do you think that kind of a solution might be acceptable?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  main's a lready frozen
<Hobbsee> ScottK: as long as it's done in a patch, and it's checked every time that kde releases that it doesnt break anything, it sounds OK.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: please commit to bzr, etc.
<Hobbsee> i catn remember if i've put the debian/ into bzr yet
<Hobbsee> of kdepim
<ScottK> Right.  I'm still trying to figure it out, but my initial look says, "that might work" so I thought I'd check before I expended a huge amount of effort (it takes me a long time to do test builds of kdepim on the machine I have available for it).
<ScottK> Thanks
<Hobbsee> ScottK: are you a MOTU, or did you apply for motu?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, brandon's machine seems dead.
* ScottK is MOTU
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
* ScottK has not had time to figure out imbrandon's stuff yet.
<Hobbsee> was going to suggest that you build @ ubuntuwire - but then i rememebered teh machine being dead
<ScottK> That would limit it's usefullness I suppose ;-)
<Hobbsee> hhe, yes
<nixternal> ScottK: would it help you if I opened up my amd64 box for you to work on?
<ScottK> nixternal: No.
<nixternal> k, thought I would ask
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: what you *want* to do is find someone with a local mirror too.
<ScottK> If it built, I'd have an amd64 binary and no where to run it to test.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> amd64's can build i386 too, if you set up a chroot
<ScottK> Ahh.
* ScottK has no experience with amd64
<nixternal> if it builds on x86 it usually builds on amd64
<nixternal> you can also have a x86 pbuilder can't you? I haven't tried it out much except for the kde 4 alpha packages
<ScottK> I've got servers with horsepower to spare, just need to get around to setting up to build stuff there...
<Hobbsee> right.  anothe rpatch in kdemultimedia
<Hobbsee> and less bugs in kdemultimedia :)
* ScottK dives into the extremely engaging task of ordering groceries online.
<Hobbsee> pygi: you should check kdemultimedia bugs when you have time, too.  more burning ones
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca!
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
* ryanakca yawns widely, notices the time and heads to bed
<ryanakca> night :)
<Hobbsee> night!
<Hobbsee> okay, having things in bzr seriously rocks.
<Hobbsee> right.  less bugs in kdemultimedia
<ScottK> Hey, that only took 45 minutes.  Normally it takes longer...
<Hobbsee> hooray - down to the last line of stuff to import to bzr
<Hobbsee> ScottK: btw - make sure you make any changes into the bzr branchof the debian dir, for kmail suppor
<Hobbsee> t
<Hobbsee> ScottK: which will save you finding an uploader each time you want to change something
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I've never usef bzr before.  Is there a handy cheat sheet?
<ScottK> usef/used
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yep!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
* ScottK looks
<Hobbsee> ScottK: we need a get-orig-source line in there, but ihavent looked at doing it.  or a watch file.  i'm leaving that for someone else.
* Hobbsee keeps fixing the odd bug in various source packages, which are both here locally, and in bzr
<Hobbsee> there must be an upcomming kubuntu meeting too :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If I check out a kdepim branch, can I keep it up to date with the official version (e.g. svn up)?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that kdepim branch only has the debian/ dir
<ScottK> Right.  Generically, if I check out my own branch, can I keep it synced with the main one?
<ScottK> Or once I check it out have I split it off?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Where do I check out your kdepim debian/dir from?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: see https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<Hobbsee> ScottK: of course.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, you just run bzr update, and it updates your branch
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<Hobbsee> of course, you can have a separate branch, and merge whenever you like - or just commit to the main branch
<ScottK> Enough like svn that it makes sense.  Enough different I'll be screwing it up for weeks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: when you go there, it's listed by project, and it has a url for what you checkout with
<ScottK> OK.  It's very late here, so that's enough learning for one night.
<ScottK> Thanks Hobbsee and good night.
<Hobbsee> night ScottK
<pygi> Hobbsee, hm, really?
<Hobbsee> pygi: yeah.  kaudiocreator
<Hobbsee> pygi: no one cares about it, really.  i did the last upload for it
<Hobbsee> pygi: please note that the debian dir for it is in bzr
<pygi> Hobbsee, right
<pygi> Hobbsee, what's  the LP source package url for thata?
<pygi> that*
<pygi> sorry, just woke up
<Hobbsee> code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/
<Hobbsee> and  pick the appropriate source package
* pygi clicks
<pygi> Hobbsee, how would I see bugs reported against it then?
<Hobbsee> pygi: of kdemultimedia?  the usual way, with /ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> in the URL
<Hobbsee> as in, bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia iirc
<pygi> that wont work :P
<pygi> lemme try
<pygi> hm works now
* pygi kicks himself
<Hobbsee> :)
<pygi> ok, I'll look at it tomorrow after exam
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> good luck with the exam
<pygi> I don't see any burning stuff tho?
<pygi> thanks ^^
<Hobbsee> it's more cd stuff
<pygi> aha, ok :)
<pygi> and I guess I
<pygi> 'I'm supposed to be local expert on that? :P
<pygi> Hobbsee, just joking ya, sorry :) morning and stuff :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<pygi> Hobbsee, you don't mind, right? :)
<pygi> not angry or stuff? :)
<Hobbsee> nah, of course not
<Hobbsee> just doing other stuf
<pygi> Hobbsee, great ;)
<Tm_T> joy of calendar syncing: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/syncflow.png
<Hobbsee> anyone up for testing a kubuntu alternate cd?
<Hobbsee> or a desktop cd, if on amd64?
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> oh hi!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> 64-bit? can't do... don't have one
<Hobbsee> darn
* Jucato is darn poor :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i dont either
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<pygi> o no, mhb is back :)
<mhb> pygi: is that bad? :o)
<pygi> mhb, just joking ya ;)
<mhb> Jucato: interesting discussion on #kde earlier
<mhb> Jucato: I'm not quite happy about the fact you seem to be content with
<pygi> mhb, what happened? :)
<Jucato> mhb: what discussion?
* Jucato goes away in the meantime...
<mhb> pygi: well, close to the usual "kubuntu vs. ubuntu"
<pygi> mhb, just saw it
<pygi> I hate such discussions
<Arby> Riddell: tested the new liveCD, couple of minor issues but nothing to worry about
<Jucato> mhb: I left the discussion because I left the computer. /me went out :)
<Jucato> so I had no idea where the discussion went...
<mhb> Jucato: the interesting thing (for me) was your content with the current situation
<Jucato> which was?
<Jucato> sorry my memory's failing me today...
<mhb> Jucato: use the logs, then :o)
<mhb> why don't we have FLAC support in kubuntu by default?
<Riddell> Arby: i386?
<Arby> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> we need an amd64 tester now
<Riddell> Arby: did you see any mount dialogue appear during the install?
<Arby> no nothing like that
<Arby> oh wait, hang on
<Arby> this was testing the live session, haven't had time to do a full install
<Arby> stuck at work, test machine at home
<Riddell> Arby: bug 122504, why would you expect it to be set to UK?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122504 in casper "Kubuntu 20070627 UK keyboad is set to US keymap on liveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122504
<Arby> because it's a UK keyboard and it's been properly detected before?
<Arby> either that or I've never used the right keys in live session to notice
<Riddell> you can't detect keyboard layout
<Arby> oh
<Arby> must be my bad then
<Arby> I'd never noticed that before
<Riddell> you can set the language at the live CD boot screen
<Riddell> or "detect" on the alternate CD with the weird press lots of buttons method
<Arby> I didn't but would selecting english default to a US keyboard then?
<Arby> like it does in the installer
<Arby> feel free to reject it if it's my screw up
<Arby> just wasn't aware of that behaviour
<Riddell> english will, british english shouldn't
<Arby> what does the liveCD default to, I didn't change anything?
<Arby> oh right nevermind
<Arby> didn't read your reply properly
<Arby> Riddell: should I reject it then, sounds like that's my fault
* Riddell makes it sew
<Arby> cool :)
<Arby> I'll try to do a proper install later but today is not good
<Arby> E_NOTIME
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to let you know I'll update the kdebase package toonight with a few fixes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also noticed a few issues and missing features in the kdepim package
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix them and take contact with the debian packaging team
<Tonio_> Riddell: we don't have any opensync support in kmail, no syncml, which is really annoying
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I'll be on my contrib day on friday and and now have internet at home, so I'll be available in the evening :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're in freeze just now, commit to the bzr archives instead
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you fix the kdm i18n issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: did we do the transition for source packages in bzr ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: where to commit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: see code ...~kubuntu-members
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<Riddell> nixternal: ping, how's the tribe 2 page?
<ryanakca> nixternal: think we'll be able to docbookify that howto?
<Riddell> mhb: know of any testers able to do amd64?
<manchicken_> Riddell: Did you see the kubuntu-users posting about "Where is Kcontrol?"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i had one testing amd64 desktop, but havent seen the results on the tracker, and havent had an email saying that he'd done it.
<manchicken> Riddell: And who do I talk to about this apt problem?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm kinda tired of being roadblocked with what little time I do have to hack.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Did you get my katapult patch?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh, he's going to download it overnight, and test then
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> manchicken: not yet, I jsut recovered my home connections 2 days ago
<manchicken> Tonio_: Congrats :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: ping me tomorrow evening, I'll be at home and available to commit
<manchicken> Tonio_: Righto.
<manchicken> It's 0712 here, silly timezones :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I could test it up to install...
<Riddell> ryanakca: amd64?
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes, AMD Athlon64 3500+ is amd64, right?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, that would be great
<pygi> ryanakca, Athlon*64* :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, poke me whenn you need me to test CDs, and I'll add blank CDs to my shopping list
<Riddell> ryanakca: now now!
<ryanakca> okies :P
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20070626.2/
<ryanakca> hmm... no bittorrent. Normal download it is...
<manchicken> Riddell: How stable is the image?
<manchicken> And are you just looking for someone to test the live CD image?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes, amd64 preferably
<Riddell> i386 is a work of perfection
<manchicken> Is it ready to dist upgrade?
<manchicken> I can test the CD image no problem.  Do you have a test plan?
<manchicken> err, s/CD image/Live CD/
<Riddell> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Kubuntu#
<manchicken> I have an amd64 machine running vista that could use a break from fascistware for a little bit.
<Riddell> boot, install, report any bugs you come accross
<manchicken> I can't install the ISO on that machine.
<manchicken> If you think gutsy is stable enough for a normal working machine though, then I can dist-upgrade.
<manchicken> I'll grab the torrent and seed it.
<manchicken> Grumble...
<manchicken> No seeders.
<Riddell> use http
<manchicken> Riddell: Is gutsy ready for normal use yet?  I don't mind little instability, but I want to make sure it's sane enough to use.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's working well for me
<manchicken> Okay, would you think it unwise for me to dist upgrade?
<ryanakca> manchicken I can seed for you if you wish
<manchicken> ryanakca: I'm downloading the ISO.  I think I can form a seed from that after I'm done downloading, right?
<ryanakca> dunno, that's what I was thinking of doing
<ryanakca> open the torrent in ktorrent
<manchicken> I'll try it.
<manchicken> i think all I have to do is move the ISO into the directory after the download.
<ryanakca> set it to download, it doesn't download, replace what it thinks the uncomplete iso is with the complete one, it notices it's done, it seeds
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll try a dist-upgrade here in a minute.
<ScottK> manchicken: I'd suggest that if you are asking the question, then answer is no (about stability) - No guarantees at all that something won't get borked along the way.
<manchicken> ScottK: I know that.  I just wanted to make sure panics weren't common or anything like that.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> manchicken: we don't care about torrents for dailies, we just need the amd64 CDs tested
<manchicken> Besides, it couldn't be much worse than the move to 2.6.20 :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah.  I'm snagging it and I'll test it in live CD mode on this windows machine when I've got it.
<manchicken> DAMN!  I'm cranking at 1.2MB/s
<manchicken> Very nice.
<manchicken> Okay, I've got the ISO, I'll burn it and try the live CD out on the vista machine.
<manchicken> My last blank CD...
<manchicken> Damn.
<Riddell> rewritable CDs are a great thing
<Riddell> actually I tend to use DVDs
<manchicken> These are rewritable...
<manchicken> But can they rewrite with full ISOs?  I thought that was just multi-session stuff....
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll give dist-upgrade a whirl as soon as I get this ISO burned.
<manchicken> I'm hoping the kernel upgrade will do good things.
<manchicken> Okay, dist-upgrade time.
<manchicken> I'll also see if there's any neat winfoss :)
<manchicken> WinFOSS browser hates the scroll wheel.
<manchicken> Wow, only three programs.
<manchicken> Not even Pidgin...
<Riddell> we had to scale it down for lack of space
<manchicken> I don't know what's going on, but I'm getting some insane download speeds.
<manchicken> Riddell: Yeah, I figured.
<manchicken> Riddell: If we had to scale anything down, that's probably the best thing to do so with.
<manchicken> I've got the live CD booted.  That's good.
<Riddell> phew
<manchicken> It started in 800x600 though.
<manchicken> I'll see if I can get the video resolution and everything correct.
<manchicken> Ack, is there a default user and password on the livecd?
<manchicken> ubuntu seems to be the user, but do you know what the password is?
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> it shouldn't need one
<Riddell> does it give you the KDM screen?
<manchicken> I logged out trying to get the new X settings to take place.
<manchicken> No luck.
<manchicken> displayconfig doesn't seem to work very well in the liveCD
<manchicken> Although I had this same problem with feisty.
<manchicken> I'm trying to get it to go to 1650x1050 resolution.
<manchicken> Is the ISO testing site using LP username and password?
<Riddell> manchicken: no, it's a separate thing
<manchicken> Okay, so trying to test hardware settings in displayconfig is not working for me.
<manchicken> In konsole I'm seeing Python backtraces and calls to non-existent apport.
<manchicken> The specific error is "IndexError: list index out of range"
<manchicken> in file /var/lib/python-support/pyhon2.5/displayconfigabstraction.py around line 690, function "writeXorgConfig"
<manchicken> Then again in the same file, line 641 in gfxcard._syncXorgConfig, and then 1283 in _syncXorgConfig with the context of "module = self.x_config.getSections('module')[0] 
<manchicken> "
<manchicken> Gosh I hope that helps.
<manchicken> But to be honest, I think that exact same problem was happening in Feisty.
<manchicken> And I think the kernel just panicked trying to reboot on the live CD.
<manchicken> I don't think that's a very common use case though.
<manchicken> Well, no, I'm wrong.
<manchicken> They'd have to reboot after the install is done.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ah, what about jucato?
<Jucato> ?
<glatzor> manchicken: this is a bug in guidance
<manchicken> glatzor: Won't argue with you on any of that :)
<glatzor> manchicken: currently it requires a modules section in your xorg.conf
<glatzor> manchicken: I am going to fix this after my final exams :)
<manchicken> glatzor: Then if putting a modules section in xorg.conf is the problem, maybe we should put one in the xorg config on the live CD :)
<glatzor> manchicken: does the live cd currently use a xorg.conf file at all?
<glatzor> manchicken: sorry, but I am not uptodate :/
<manchicken> I think it creates one on the fly, don't know for sure.
<glatzor> hm
<glatzor> I will look at this at the weekend
<ryanakca> Riddell: burning...
<manchicken> I'm playing hell trying to get ia32-libs installed.
<ryanakca> manchicken: why not just setup dchroot?
<manchicken> Because I'm hoping the kernel update will make my life easier by allowing me to suspend and resume again.
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27430/
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Damn you ChickenMan!
<ryanakca> manchicken: ^z and `fg` don't work for you?
<manchicken> ryanakca: Not for the whole computer they don't ;)
<ryanakca> manchicken: ah, hehe
<ryanakca> manchicken: try uninstalling mplayer32, installing ia32-libs, and then reinstalling mplayer32
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I said something about Jucato?
<manchicken> That's what I'm doing.
<Tm_T> bah, forget
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Last thing I remember saying was somethign about WOrldWind and >net which I lead into with a java question shot at nixternal
<DaSkreech> Then you pinged me with ?
<manchicken> Ah, shitze, I think I found the problem.
* DaSkreech leeches off manchicken's insane bandwidth
<DaSkreech> It takes me like a night to download a CD :(
<manchicken> The dist-upgrade seems to want to kill ia32-libs-gtk
<manchicken> I'll try aptitude and see if that helps.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: jucato and gearhead
<DaSkreech> Oh right. Yeah he got a VHF
<Tm_T> and that is...
<Jucato> Virtual High Five
<Tm_T> oki
<Hobbsee> hiya xerosis
<xerosis> hey Hobbsee
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Hobbsee> thanks for doing some of the bug triage - keep it up!  :D
<Hobbsee> hi non-triager.
<DaSkreech> HI Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi other non-triager
<Hobbsee> aka, not cool people :P
<xerosis> Hobbsee: i've been slack of late, much more to come :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee probably closed 60 or so bugs yesterday
<Riddell> woo!
<Hobbsee> xerosis: just remember - most bits of kde debian/ dirs are in bzr now, so please use them to commit fixes.
<Hobbsee> meaning you can fix little bugs, some at a time, and then go back, and dont have to find a sponsor each time.
<xerosis> *cough* 12248 *cough*
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hum, like to test opensync-kdepim plugin? crashes here ;)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: You had asked me to do a Inclusion report before I got ill
<Hobbsee> bug 12248
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12248 in xorg "[i810]  ddc sync ranges get lost in mode validation" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12248
<DaSkreech> what was it about?
<xerosis> oops...
<Hobbsee> xerosis: hrm?
<xerosis> bug 122448
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122448 in amarok "Rating no longer confirmed by OSD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122448
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: indeed.  i dont remember what on, and i lost my logs since then.
<Tm_T> confirmed? as shown? isn't that user controlled?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: where about are the bzrs?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: oh.  was an amarok wishlist bug
<Hobbsee> xerosis: code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<DaSkreech> which?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the one about adding support for something or other.
<Hobbsee> i think it might be assigned to me
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: about adding karma support
<Hobbsee> main inclusion report for libkarma
<Hobbsee> no idea if it passes or fails the main tests
<DaSkreech> kk
<manchicken> aptitude seems to be having a better time now...
* xerosis_ mumbles about madwifi
<Hobbsee> haha
<xerosis_> has anyone got any VM recommendations that aren't vmplayer or qemu?
<Riddell> virtualbox
<xerosis_> thanks, will have a look
<Hobbsee> virtualbox seems to keep dying here
<Hobbsee> keeps losing the machines, or says the have the wrong uuid, etc
<xerosis_> well vm and qemu both run like crap on amd64 for some reason :/
<Hobbsee> i think i moved the location, and it keeps dying ever since.  or something
<xerosis_> Hobbsee: where are the kde bzrs?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: When I tried to get the kdepim debian dir in bzr, the directory I wanted to put it in was created, but nothing got downloaded.  I'm not a memeber of kubuntu-members.  Is that a problem or is it something else?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you should be directly, i thought
<Hobbsee> [00:42]  <Hobbsee> xerosis: code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<Hobbsee> er, indirectly
* ScottK looks.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I don't see it on my LP profile.
<Hobbsee> hrm.
* xerosis_ is also not a member
<ScottK> Should all ubuntu-dev also be kubuntu-members?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-dev is probably a part of ubuntu-members, of which kubuntu-members should also be a part.  or something
<Hobbsee> i dunno.  back soon
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and why arent you a kubuntu member?
<ScottK> Because since I was an Ubuntu member there didn't seem to be a reason to be a kubuntu member too.  Now it appears there is.
<ScottK> I joined as an Ubuntu member because I do server stuff that's not really relevant to Kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> oh blerg.
<Hobbsee> either the LP permissions are stuffed, or it's just a nuisance
<xerosis_> Hobbsee: does that mean I can't bzr up?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: er, where is the ~ubuntu-members team now?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahh, no -
<ScottK> No?
<Hobbsee> no dash
<Hobbsee> ScottK: added you manually
* ScottK heads to the kitchen for more coffee.  Clearly needed.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
* Hobbsee wonders if ubuntumembers should be a member of kubuntu-members.  the reverse already happens.
<Hobbsee> xerosis_: it means that you can branch, but you cant commit to the main branch
<Hobbsee> iirc
<xerosis_> Hobbsee: okay, i guess that's fair enough
<ScottK> Hobbsee: How does LP do with circular team membership?  Would there be a recursion issue (not kidding)?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: dunno, to be honest.  the recursion is why i havent done it to this point
<ScottK> It might be fun to try out, but probably not on teams as large as those.
<Hobbsee> uh, yeah :P
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think I know why I was getting an empty kdepim/debian dir...  https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/debian says, "This branch is empty."  Is there a different one I should be pulling from?
<Hobbsee> that *should* exist
<Hobbsee> ScottK: maybe i havent got to kdepim yet....
<Hobbsee> but i thought it waas there
* ScottK just reads what the web pages says...
<Hobbsee> project doesnt exist yet.
* nixternal does the MOTU dance
<Hobbsee> yay, nixternal!
<ScottK> nixternal: Not 'til you suck up to the tech board.  It took you a while to get your MOTU council sucking up mojo going, so who knows?
<nixternal> ahh, that will be easy
<ScottK> Like how many debdiff revisions did courier take?
<nixternal> hey, I found out why that happened
<nixternal> the .diffs from MoM have the PO garbage in them, so it wasn't me :)  now I know where to start looking
<ScottK> Hobbsee:  Well thanks to our discussion yesterday I've set up pbuilder and related stuff (including bzr) on one of my servers, so I'm ready when it does exist.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: register the product
<Hobbsee> see wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<ScottK> Oh man.  More stuff to learn...
<Hobbsee> it's a good guide, actually
<Hobbsee> and registration is very easy
<manchicken> reboot
<xerosis> bah, virtualbox doesn't appear to support 64bit guest OSes
<nixternal> xerosis: yes it does, I am running it on a 64bit system right now
<nixternal> they have a Feisty 64bit package on their website
<xerosis> nixternal: guest, not host
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> sorry, ya it doesn't for some odd reason
<xerosis> "planned"
<DaSkreech> manchicken: that's /reboot
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you boot the CD?
<Riddell> ScottK: are you able to test amd64 desktop CD?
<nixternal> heh, 64bit host was planned for a long time, but now that they have that, maybe it won't take so long
<nixternal> Riddell: I can
<nixternal> downloading right now
<ScottK> No.  I'm all i386
<nixternal> should I do a "daily live" or just a "daily"?
<Hobbsee> both?
<Riddell> nixternal: daily-live amd64 is the one we're missing
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, I'm confusing you with StevenK, sorry
<Hobbsee> heh.  you're not hte only one.
<xerosis> Riddell: am burning an amd64 now
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do I push the current published Gutsy kdepim debian dir there then?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: just pushing the copy i have here now
<nixternal> daily live is from yesterday it seems, and the reason being is because of the freeze I am taking it..it being the latest one
<Hobbsee> (which is already bzr'd, etc)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'll wait then.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you'll need the one for today
<nixternal> there isn't one for today
<nixternal> 26-Jun-2007 23:47
<nixternal> missed being todays by 13 minutes :)
<nixternal> you know what I don't like about vbox, you can't do screenshots like you can with vmware
<nixternal> vbox channel never answers
<ScottK> nixternal: Now you can do the MOTU dance.
<nixternal> ey?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> you can still use ksnapshot and such
<nixternal> ya
<ScottK> nixternal: Read your motu-council mail.  Congrats.
<nixternal> that is what I have been doing, but the vmware snapshots are great
<nixternal> ooh, mdz ack'd it
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> thank you
<nixternal> Matt Zimmerman (mdz) added you as a member of MOTU (motu).
<nixternal> yeeeeeeeeehawwwww
<nixternal> oh wait, that is imbrandon's line
<Hobbsee> woo!
<manchicken> Gutsy is the OMGMFS!
<manchicken> I have my suspend and resume back.
<Riddell> awooga
<manchicken> I had to play a little to get the wireless working again, but that's normal with a broadcom.
<xerosis> Riddell: first go, doesn't look like it's booting
<xerosis> oh, it is, just slow
<manchicken> Ooh, and it's got better fan control...
<Riddell> xerosis: what's this?
<nixternal> awooga! hahaha, my dad says that...where is that one from?
<xerosis> Riddell: amd64 live cd
<manchicken> My poor fan finally gets a break.
<nixternal> who, kernel panic!
<Riddell> xerosis: cool
<nixternal> argh, whoa rather
<manchicken> Although setting a CPU frequency policy doesn't seem to be supported.
<manchicken> nixternal: Stop trying to scare me.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> I'm fully up and running in gutsy.
<manchicken> There is no going back :)
<nixternal> is the livecd partitioning tool getting better yet?
<manchicken> didn't try that.
<manchicken> I just dist-upgraded.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Is kdepim in bzr yet?
<nixternal> man I love the Comcast 10 minutes of 10MB/s downloads
<nixternal> it gets me up to 8mb/s
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I was getting 1.2MB/s downloads earlier :)
<nixternal> their upload speed bites the big one
<nixternal> 2.3 right now
<nixternal> 1.9
<nixternal> and then it will level off to just below 1 and stay there usually
<manchicken> I'm just hoping that the fan does kick back in here shortly...
<manchicken> There we go.
<nixternal> I was considering switching to AT&T DSL because they are cheaper, but it looks as if they are slower as well
<manchicken> Yup. It's stepping my fan properly.
<manchicken> That's nice.
<manchicken> nixternal: And it's supporting AT&T
<nixternal> manchicken: how do you check if your fan is stepping correctly? just by sound?
<xerosis> Riddell: has got stuck in the same place twice now
<manchicken> AT&T is certainly not a company to be supported.
<manchicken> nixternal: Yeah.
<nixternal> manchicken: AT&T was one of the best jobs I ever had, until they found all of my mirrors and game servers I was running on the sonnet ;)
<xerosis> Riddell: god ignore me, third time worked
<manchicken> nixternal: Yeah, but they violate privacy every chance they get.
<nixternal> I will say, the fans on my laptop are super quiet, I have to flip it over and sick my ear to the fan hole just to see if it is working
<nixternal> manchicken: so does my neighbor, but he is pretty cool ;p
<manchicken> nixternal: When I'm compiling I get a bit louder of a fan.
<manchicken> nixternal: 2.6.20 was at full blast fan 100% of the time.
<manchicken> It was kinda irritating.
<manchicken> And I'm sure it was being less energy efficient.
<nixternal> ahh, Edgy did that to me, and Dapper didn't run the fan at all for me last I checked
<Hobbsee> ScottK: erm, https://code.launchpad.net/kdepim/
<nixternal> I will say I am impressed with Gutsy dev cycle so far, I haven't been crippled yet, and at this early in the stage you are usually crippled once or twice a week with previous cycles
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh.  wait.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: apparently i forgot to commit.  or something.
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Details, details....
<nixternal> push push!
<manchicken> Gutsy seems to be very nice.
<manchicken> Lets see how it is with kpilot.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/kde3.5.7/kdepim/kdepim-3.5.7/debian$ bzr push sftp://hobbsee@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/debian
<Hobbsee> Enter passphrase for key '/home/sarah/.ssh/id_dsa':
<Hobbsee> | [======================================                                                                               ]  Fetch phase 1/4
<Hobbsee> slowly...slowly...
<manchicken> Okay, so kpilot under gutsy isn't any more fixed.
<manchicken> But I think that's because kpilotDaemon has a problem.
<Hobbsee> Wilkommen nixternal
<nixternal> muhehehe. world dominitation stage 1 complete
<Hobbsee> *grin*
<manchicken> Oh crapshite.
<manchicken> kpilotDaemon just GPF'ed
<nixternal> hrmm, KPD has been fairly stable for me for once
<manchicken> Prior to KDE 3.5.7 I would have agreed.
<nixternal> I wonder if it is because I use a legacy type palm
* Hobbsee pedals faster
<manchicken> Maybe.
<ScottK> legacy for palm being defined as "actually works some of the time".
<manchicken> WHY won't Kate let me save the filesystem browser in the bottom bar?
<manchicken> It's kinda irritating having to move it every time.
* ScottK reads lots of mail on related mailing lists about troubles with NVFS Palm devices and decided to hold onto his Treo 600 for a while longer.
<nixternal> manchicken: even if you save the session, you still have to move it?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/debian
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<nixternal> I need to get a newer mobile device to test, but don't know if Palm OS is the way to go or not, I haven't kept up on them
<ScottK> That's fetching something.
<ScottK> nixternal: My perspective is that Palm is going downhill fast, the Windows offering is, Windows, enough said, and the Linux devices I've looked at don't seem to quite be there yet.
<ScottK> nixternal: Long way to say I dunno either.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: done that for 2 others too.  damn
<nixternal> ya, I haven't heard anything good about them...none of the stores push them like they do the Windows mobile stuff
<nixternal> I have played with the Zaurus, but all it is is a super small laptop
* ScottK has a Nokia 6 whatever it is and it was very shiny, but VERY slow for everything except web browsing.
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: That worked.  Thanks.
<LongPointyStick> :)
<nixternal> well, when Hobbsee becomes LongPointyStick, you know she is on her way to bedland
<LongPointyStick> hehe
<LongPointyStick> i'm just waiting for this damned bzr'd tree to upload
<LongPointyStick> nixternal: or when i'm going to switch back to a local client
<nixternal> ahh
<manchicken> Yeah, kpilotDaemon is not much good.
<manchicken> It's just sucking CPU and not doing a damned thing.
<nixternal> hey, to register as a reviewer, it says please send a signed and encrypted mail with your password and gnupg key, what password are they trying to phish from me?
<nixternal> ;p
<DaSkreech> Your MSDN password :)
<nixternal> hhe
<fritsch> jonasp: ?
<fritsch> sorry
<mhb> Riddell: I am
<mhb> but I was on the road all day, sorry :o)
<mhb> Riddell: should I still test it? Or is that taken care of?
<nixternal> sata cdrom drives suck for booting from
<nixternal> I can get 1 solid boot from cd out of 10 or so tries
<nixternal> and in order to upgrade my bios, I need a floppy drive
<manchicken> I must say, gutsy--even in its current unstable form--is the best version of Kubuntu I've ever used.
<mhb> manchicken: +1
<manchicken> My sound seems to be having trouble though.
<manchicken> I'm generating diagnostics now.
<manchicken> crimsun: I've got you a diagnostic pastie where my sound isn't working.
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ca/592420
<manchicken> crimsun: `/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart` seems to have fixed that problem.
<danimo> heya!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://www.bash.org/?775778
<danimo> lol
<nixternal> AMD64 LiveCD test complete, All pass, 2 bugs, 1 issue with WinFOSS that could be my bios/sata drive's fault
<Riddell> mhb: looks like we're good for testing just now
<nixternal> seems, the 1 bug has already been fix committed, and isn't severe
<nixternal> the other bug is nothing more than an annoyance until drivers are installed
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what?
<DaSkreech> #1 bug is fixed ?
<xerosis> is there any dbg packages for 3.5.7 packages?
<nixternal> yes, I just did a St. Ignucious Jihad on Microsoft. they are no more!
<nixternal> would be nice if the winfoss screenshots were kubuntu.org :)
<mhb> Riddell: I've talked to the kaffeine guys about the "hot potato" issue (nobody wants to code a on-demand codec support for it) and they say it could be done, but no more work on kaffeine in kde3
<Riddell> mhb: fair enough
<Riddell> I think we should just have amarok install kubuntu-restricted-thing and that'll catch most people soon enough
<mhb> Riddell: I'm against it, nobody wants java with amarok
<Riddell> oh aye, it does that too
<nixternal> found another Tribe 2 bug, firefox in winfoss needs to be updated
<mhb> Riddell: can amarok detect other formats as well?
<mhb> Riddell: not just mp3
<Riddell> don't think so
<DaSkreech> Hmm I filed a winfoss Bug I forget what it was though
<Riddell> but installing libxine-ffmpeg does cover most interesting stuff
<DaSkreech>  something about the hidden links going all over the place
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the tribe 2 page?
<mhb> Riddell: because, for some reason, flac is in main but not in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> mhb: I'll put that up to space on the CD :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: 173kB
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Edubuntu is its own beast right ?
<Riddell> probably just nothing depends on it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: in which respect?
<DaSkreech> Well it's shipping on Two CDs now. I assume that isn't a precedent for the rest of the *Buntus
<DaSkreech> Though Ubuntu will ship at least two cds for Gutsy :-(
<Riddell> it's not something we want to follow
<nixternal> Riddell: I will start it here in a few ;) been super busy the past couple of days, but it only takes me a few minutes to crank out
<Riddell> err, it will?
<DaSkreech> For a while
<DaSkreech> FOSS And regular?
<nixternal> Ubuntu as well?
<nixternal> oh, that is different
<DaSkreech> Wasn't that the plan?
<nixternal> Edubuntu is now a 2 cd release
<DaSkreech> Yeah it is kinda
<nixternal> meaning it takes 2 cds to do the install ;)
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure that's not the case for ubuntu
<DaSkreech> nixternal: yeah but it's one CD to install one more for interesting stuff
<nixternal> Ubuntu and Gnubuntu?
<DaSkreech> You can actually install Edubuntu with one Cd
<nixternal> or whatever they are going to name the free version
<DaSkreech> and then Hungry Hammerstein might have a Ubuntu Mobile
<Riddell> mobile is scheduled for gutsy
<DaSkreech> Oh. Ok so that's three versions then
<Riddell> DaSkreech: do you have any reference for this two CDs?  or are you just making it all up?
<DaSkreech> So Happy Hippo will have a Ubuntu Ultimate? :)
<Riddell> there's loads of versions of ubuntu.  kubuntu is only one of them
<DaSkreech> Riddell: The Edubuntu 2 cds ?
<DaSkreech> Or the Ubuntu
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ubuntu
<DaSkreech> I didn't mean that
<Riddell> "Ubuntu will ship at least two cds for Gutsy"
<Riddell> what did you mean?
<DaSkreech> I know they are shipping two cds for Gutsy but that's more political than Space related
<nixternal> Riddell: is it possible to rename the CD images for Kubuntu amd64 to say 'Kubuntu 7.10 64bit' instead of 'Kubuntu 7.10 amd'?
<DaSkreech> They said they will have two cds One which is FOSS and one that may not have that commitment
<mhb> nixternal: that's a nice idea
<nixternal> OK, testing is totally complete now
<mhb> DaSkreech: who said that and where?
<nixternal> WinFOSS is the buggiest thing the CD has to offer ;p
<nixternal> only because the packages in WinFOSS are not up to date
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Oh you are testing winfoss now?
<nixternal> just finished it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: on the subpages the links are wonky I think
<Riddell> DaSkreech: the free software only version is just another ubuntu variant, it's not a second CD for ubuntu desktop
<DaSkreech> nixternal: the hidden links
<DaSkreech> Oh!
<DaSkreech> I thought that they would be equals
<Riddell> sure, just like kubuntu is an equal
<DaSkreech> not really :)
<DaSkreech> When you go to the Ubuntu page there is a DOWNLOAD UBUNTU and a kubuntu link off to the side
<ScottK> Were all equal, but some of us are more equal than others.
<Riddell> nixternal: amd64 is the architecture, bit late to change that now
<mhb> Riddell: websites can still be remade
<DaSkreech> I was envisioning DOWNLOAD UBUNTU And DOWNLOAD UBUNTU WITH PROPEITARY
<DaSkreech> not a side link
<DaSkreech> as in they are always mentioned side by side
<DaSkreech> I wasn't looking at it as a new project
<DaSkreech>  which is kinda stupid since gnewsense already exists
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So the answer for my first question is Yes
<nixternal> Riddell: it doesn't say amd64, it says amd
<mhb> Riddell: err, sorry
<DaSkreech> Edubutnu is it's own bearst and it's unlikely anyone else will ship two cds anytime soon
<nixternal> amd64 would work as well
<mhb> 64bit would be better
<nixternal> DaSkreech: which hidden links are you referring to?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: the images at the top like Opencd and Kubuntu have links if you mouse over them
<Riddell> nixternal: "gutsy-desktop-amd64.iso"
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I am talking the name when you stick the CD into the drive and Windows reads it
<nixternal> it says amd and nothing about amd64 or 64bit
<Riddell> ah, right
<DaSkreech> nixternal: When you click on anything in Winfoss that takes you to a subpage just kinda run your mouse over the place sometimes it'llturn into a hand
<danimo> Riddell: how safe is it to upgrade to gutsy?
<Riddell> nixternal: file a bug I guess, maybe on casper
<nixternal> OK, will do
<Riddell> danimo: working well for me.  manchicken was nervous but tried it out today and seems happy
<danimo> Riddell: ok, great
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I don't see the hand gesture unless I am on a link
<danimo> Riddell: xrandr 1.2 is so ubercool
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Guess they got removed then
<danimo> Riddell: but I didn't dare to try it on my laptop yet
<danimo> Riddell: did a backup, getting there now
<xerosis> just to check, .kde can't become owned by root without running a program with root can it?
<Riddell> no directory can
<xerosis> *sudo
<xerosis> didn't think so but a bug mentioned lots of issues on the forum
<xerosis> just thought it was weird so many people managed to
<xerosis> it only happens installing kde programs in gnome, but it happens straight away...
<manchicken> I'm diggin' gutsy.
<DaSkreech> I'm still chicken enough to wait for a B release
<mhb> Riddell: do you prefer the k3b OSD or the amarok OSD?
<Riddell> k3b one is smaller :)
<mhb> Riddell: I'm hacking amarok osd to look like k3b osd right now
* mhb likes consistency
<manchicken> danimo: There are always risks with unstable stuff, but I'm digging this version.  It's working quite well.
<DaSkreech> What does k3b run on top of?
<DaSkreech> cdrtools?
<xerosis> why would bdmurray have comfirmed bug 109292?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109292 in kdebase "login screen - input fields wont come up for a long time" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109292
<manchicken> How does one configure cdr to run as root?
<mhb> manchicken: one don't
<mhb> manchicken: I've talked with pygi, he's doing some CD-burning cleanups in Ubuntu as his SoC
<mhb> manchicken: he said the Debian fork of cdrtools doesn't need to be run as root
<mhb> manchicken: and the message in k3b is wrong
<manchicken> Nice.
* manchicken checks the STFU box...
<DaSkreech> mhb: Do you know waht k3b sits on top of? is it cdrdao ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm relies on cdrdao and cdrecord
<DaSkreech> I thought that cdrecord was defunct
<manchicken> Anybody else having nspluginscan crash when they try to scan /usr/lib/kde3 for plugins?
<Riddell> no crashes here
<manchicken> I wonder if it's a 64-bit thing.
<manchicken> Is nspluginscan trying to actually load the libs?
<manchicken> If so it may not be happy dealing with 32-bit libs.
<manchicken> Though I'd be curious to know why there would be 32-bit KDE libs...
<manchicken> the konqueror plugin for gnash doesn't install the libs in a place where konqueror looks for them by default.
<manchicken> So it's possible--and likely--for someone to install the konqueror plugin and then wonder why they can't use it.
<manchicken> Not everybody's going to know to look for where the package installed the lib and then scan for it separately.
<manchicken> gnash supports amd64, right?
<manchicken> Ack, I'm going about this wrong.
<manchicken> klash is a kpart...
<manchicken> duh
<xerosis> manchicken: does klash work for you?
<xerosis> doesn't play youtube or pretty much anything for me
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there any chance you would put on your archive admin hat for a moment to rescue an update that's waiting for approval?
<manchicken> Yeah, I was expecting to have to set up the plugin :)
<manchicken> nintendo.com doesn't work too well with it.
<Riddell> ScottK: what is it?  where is it?  does it mess with freeze?
<manchicken> Let's see about xboxlive.com
<ScottK> clamav 0.90.3-1ubuntu2 source (and also clamsmtp 1.8-5.2ubuntu2 if you are feeling generous)
<ScottK> Shouldn't mess with the freeze, they are both Universe packages.
<ScottK> They fix common postinst failures, so it'd be nice to get them out if a bunch of people are going to be installing soon.
<manchicken> Nope, klash doesn't work too well with xboxlive.com either.
<manchicken> I suppose I'll have to hold onto firefox32
<ScottK> Riddell: The are just awaiting approval because Main is frozen right now.
<manchicken> That sucked.
<manchicken> klash just killed my X server.
<ScottK> Sounds like it's not named klash for nothing.
<manchicken> Let's see if that happens again...
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<manchicken> I think it's safe to say that klash is not stable.
<manchicken> Just trying to view a youtube video kills my x server.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: feisty?
* ScottK is thinking crashes on youtube could be sold as a productivity enhancement feature.
<manchicken> Gutsy
<manchicken> ScottK: I work from home.  Productivity isn't the goal ;)
<gnomefreak> manchicken: hmmmm
* ScottK understands.  He does the same.
<manchicken> kate++
<gnomefreak> manchicken: i dont think that is klash i think it is opengl
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Possible.
* claydoh thinks it (youtube crases) would get my wife off my machine at night :)
<manchicken> gnomefreak: either way, the pattern is to try playing a youtube video in konq with klash.'
<manchicken> I'm using xorg drivers, too.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: im leaning towards it. its using opengl and it shouldnt we have patch for agg use instead
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Well as soon as that comes out I'm happy to play with it.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: its known and being worked on :) we were just talking about this
<manchicken> But for now I think it's gonna have to leave.
<manchicken> I'm also on amd64...
<manchicken> I've got three things against me: amd64, xorg drivers with no accel, and an ATI.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Though if any more podcasts start popping up, we'll need to move further away from work just so that our commute is long enough to listen to them all. Seeing as how we work from home, that could prove very difficult.
<manchicken> I have the worst possible hardware setup: ATI and Broadcom.
<DaSkreech> I damn near died laughing when I read that
<manchicken> What podcast?
<manchicken> read what?
<manchicken> You lost me.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: you just said you worked from home and it reminded me of that news article
<manchicken> Ah
<DaSkreech> If you want the link http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2007/06/26/threespeech-podcast-set-to-rival-our-own/
* ScottK quits work and goes to the other room to cook dinner....
<manchicken> Gonna run.  Later.
<mhb> anyone still awake?
<mhb> http://bayimg.com/NAcAoaAbj <-- the promised amarok k3b-like OSD
<Riddell> whee!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<mhb> Riddell: do you like it?
<DaSkreech> We will not remove any pictures that are just immoral
<DaSkreech> that's a great disclaimer
<DaSkreech> mhb: I assume it grows to whatever size it needs to?
<mhb> DaSkreech: it should behave like the amarok OSD usually does
<DaSkreech> mhb: Neat
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-28
<Riddell> mhb: does it for me.  but you know how opinionated artwork can make people so do ask around
<DaSkreech> UPstream?
<mhb> Riddell: you're not awake, I presume
<ScottK> What would you do if he said No?
<Riddell> No :)
<mhb> I would tell him "go to sleep, you deserve it"
<mhb> "but before you go..."
<mhb> http://bayimg.com/KACdJAAbj
<Riddell> new knotify?
<mhb> no, a child of KPassivePopup
<Riddell> oh yes
<mhb> a class which simply sets a different width and palette
<Riddell> but did you change KPassivePopup or just in power-manager?
<mhb> just a hack in power-manager
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> I don't know anything else that actually uses KPassivePopup, since it's so ugly normally
<mhb> KBluetooth perhaps
<mhb> also, Kopete bubbles may be a type of KPassivePopup
<mhb> but I'm not sure about that
<xerosis> what's happening with knotify in kde4?not heard much
<mhb> Riddell: now the kmilo OSD and we'll be consistent :o)
<Riddell> xerosis: I've not heard much either
<nixternal> knotify just got some qt4 love I think so far
<xerosis> nixternal: does it look any better?
<nixternal> probably not yet
<xerosis> well, it can't be any worse...
<pdenapo> Hello, I've been testing kubuntu 7.04
<pdenapo> but it still has a serious bug
<pdenapo> that has been reported a long time ago but it is not fixed
<pdenapo> it cannot detect a serial mouse
<pdenapo> I think is a serious issue for newbbies
<pdenapo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/9068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 9068 in xorg "Serial mice are not autodetected" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<pdenapo> exactly
<pdenapo> but something has to be done about it
<pdenapo> advanced users like myself can edit the xorg. file by hand
<pdenapo> and kill the X server process
<pdenapo> but this is not acceptable for newbbies
<mhb> pdenapo: you see, it's not Kubuntu's fault
<mhb> pdenapo: because that bug is in Xorg
<mhb> pdenapo: and we share the Xorg package with Ubuntu
<pdenapo> but we can do something about it
<pdenapo> we can provide for example
<pdenapo> an option to select at boot time
<pdenapo> for using a serial mouse
<mhb> pdenapo: it can be fixed, no doubt about it. But the people in this channel are KDE package maintainers mostly.
<pdenapo> I think it is an mdect problem
<pdenapo> ah, OK
<mhb> pdenapo: the #ubuntu-devel channel might help you more
<pdenapo> thanks
<pdenapo> I will try to discuss the issue there
<pdenapo> sorry for creating noise, then
<mhb> pdenapo: No problem - we just can't do much with your problem.
<manchicken> Okay, it's hacking time.
<manchicken> Riddell: Since I've been so roadblocked by the bzr branch of adept, I'm gonna just work off of the deb-src version.
<manchicken> I've got a couple bugs that I'm going to try to squish tonight.
<manchicken> I'm wondering if the dependencies in the deb-src for adept are correct.
<nixternal> what is new and outstanding in Tribe 2 for us?
<ajmitch> you!
<nixternal> why thank you :)
<nixternal> the gutsy-changes list wasn't getting updated due to the lp updates iirc
<nixternal> gdebi-kde right mhb :)
<manchicken> Adept has got to be one of the trickiest programs to debug.
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal eats pizza
<crimsun> manchicken: RE: your earlier statement about sound: some app is mucking with your mixer element(s).
<manchicken> crimsun: Yeah... I know that my sound device is easily distracted, so I have the sound system lock it and hold onto the lock.
<manchicken> sometimes it just seems like something gets to it first.
<manchicken> crimsun: But gutsy is working quite nicely.
<manchicken> The benefit of running the unstable development version is that you can hack without chroots ;)
<DaSkreech> :grins
* DaSkreech kicks his MUDDIng habits
* manchicken stabs the vim gu...
<manchicken> guy*
<DaSkreech> I naturally read that as GUI
<DaSkreech> manchicken: have you used vigor?
<manchicken> Nope.  I've used GNU Emacs though :)
<DaSkreech> You do know that the vi guy is older right?
<DaSkreech> so .. you have much less reason (and moral standing) to stab him
<DaSkreech> ?me hugs Hobbsee
* DaSkreech bahs
<DaSkreech> Stupid Windows has my fingers fugged
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech!
* Hobbsee hugs DaSkreech back
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK> Good morning (for you) Hobbsee.  I got my kdepim branch finally today.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yay!
* ajmitch would hug Hobbsee, but would probably get stabbed by a LongPointyStick 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: now you know i dont stab people who hug me...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you survived last time
<ajmitch> poke in ribs?
<Hobbsee> no, no
<ajmitch> true...
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch 
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch> not dead yet
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i dont think it's morning here either
<ajmitch> so what's up?
<ScottK> Oh.  Sorry.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Good $TIME_OF_DAY to you.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: been doing release type stuff, etc.  it's fun!
<ajmitch> lucky you
* ajmitch went to finish off a merge (for main), and found that there's a new upstream release already
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
* nixternal hugs #kubuntu-devel
* Hobbsee hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> ajmitch: I love working on a package, get it all ready, and bam, new upstream release, or Debian went ahead and released another version in the mean time
<ajmitch> nixternal: this was both - I was working on samba 3.0.25a-2, so of course 3.0.25b-1 got let out
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Sounds like me on Kubunutt unstable
<nixternal> whooo, any goodness to the new release?
<ajmitch> more bug fixes
<nixternal> cool
<DaSkreech>  by the time I do a apt-get update the smae packages I just updated have a new candidate
<manchicken> Well, I suppose I have good and bad news...
<manchicken> I found the cause of bug #119969.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<manchicken> That's the good news.
<ajmitch> bad news is it requires a rewrite?
<manchicken> The bad news is that it's gonna take some real work to get that details button wrking.
<manchicken> Not a rewrite, but that button is bound to an event that goes OVER the river and THROUGH the woods to grandmother's house for manager and updater by using the adept::Browser widget.
<ScottK> Bug complains about a useless button.  Removing the button also satsifies the bug, right ;-)
<manchicken> But adept installer doesn't make use of adept::Browser, so the event gets lost in the forest.
<manchicken> ScottK: Yeah, but I like making the button useful.  It is a useful button.
<ScottK> Thus the ;-).  Be careful what you ask for, you may get it.
<manchicken> Adept Installer uses the View class for the preview.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I think I may have hacked it... though I fully expect some very strange behavior with this hack :)
<manchicken> Nothing like sucking the marrow from one method for use in another :)
<nixternal> hrmm, just noticed that the DigiKam 0.9.2 final release hasn't been uploaded yet
<nixternal> same with k3b
<manchicken> DAMNIT.  View is a QSplitter widget while Browser is a QWidgetStack widget.
<manchicken> I don't even know what a QSplitter is.  I'll have to take this up tomorrow with JR.
<manchicken> I'm gonna hit the hay to save some brain cells.
<manchicken> Check you all later.
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> that is what I have so far, nothing written up, but the updates listed at least
<nixternal> now you can look at the page, there is content and pics! :)
<DaSkreech> eeeeek
<DaSkreech> s/GDebi/kDebi/g ummm k?
<nixternal> GDebi-KDE
<nixternal> it should be KDebi truthfully
<nixternal> apt-cache show gdebi-kde
<DaSkreech> Is it QT?
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkreech> ... why isn't it KDebi?
<DaSkreech> Ian got huffy?
<nixternal> ask mhb, not me
* Jucato thinks we have a trend of pre/postfixing "kde" rather than "K" to Kubuntu ports of Ubuntu stuff
<DaSkreech> KDE GDebi?
<Jucato> postfixing rather...
<Jucato> software-properties-kde, hwdb-kde...
<Jucato> ubiquity-frontend-kde
<Jucato> oh it was hwdb-client-kde
* Hobbsee drools...
<Hobbsee> anyone else seen the new crystal icons yet?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I am using them
<nixternal> they are really nice
<nixternal> I love the speaker when you hit mute, although mute doesn't do anything for me with gutsy now ;(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: have you made a package for them?
<nixternal> no I haven't...should I?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> roger that, will do
<gnomefreak> nixternal: when are you going for motu?
* nixternal became a MOTU on 2007-06-28
<nixternal> err, 27
<gnomefreak> nixternal: congrats
<nixternal> thanks
<gnomefreak> i missed the meeting
<gnomefreak> yw
<nixternal> so did I, I woke up to it :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak wants a few merges under my belt before i go for it
<gnomefreak> i dont think my repo counts to what they are looking for in packaging experience
<nixternal> manchicken: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/(Kate)+FileTree+plugin?content=60026   <-- weren't you and I just talking about such a thing?
<nixternal> well, you don't have to be the worlds greatest packager, motu is the stepping stone for core-dev, which I think is pretty cool
<Jucato> congrats nixternal
<nixternal> thanks
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes, you definetly should :)
<nixternal> I definitely should what?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: make a package for those.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you reckon that those rock harder than the oxygen ones?
<nixternal> they are damn good no doubt. dunno where they stand against oxygen though, the oxygen color template I like better
<Hobbsee> i prefer this colour template, for some reason.
<Hobbsee> oxygen looks quite black and flat to me
<Hobbsee> i'ts shiny - but it's very black too
<nixternal> there are some that do ya
<nixternal> I don't like the refresh button :)
<nixternal> the orange and green arrow thing
<Hobbsee> yeah...some of it is a little weird
<Jucato> yeah...
* gnomefreak hasnt seen oxygen icons yet but those everaldo ones are sweet
<Jucato> I don't like the new crystal's home button eitehr
<Hobbsee> that was the other one
<Jucato> I do love the "globe"-type icons... although they don't look like globes and sort of lose the icon metaphor
<nixternal> Hobbsee: kde-icons-crystal
<nixternal> it seems the old ones are a pacakge, should I just update that package?
<nixternal> actually, those say something about being the "Connective Icon Theme" for the ones in our repo already
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, they are different themes
<nixternal> ya they are
<Hobbsee> i'd probably do a kde-icons-crystal-project
* nixternal gest to work
<nixternal> exactly :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> ok nixternal, gest back to work! :)
<nixternal> holy smokes, 21mb dl
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> gest ya man
<gnomefreak> are we expecting a 3.5.8 release for gutsy?
<nixternal> *maybe*
<Jucato> maaaaaaaaybe :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> they say it will be release in Sept I think, or maybe Oct...I do remember it is quite close to release time
<Hobbsee> erk.
<Jucato> I doubt they'd release October...
<gnomefreak> nixternal: thats kde4 no?
<nixternal> 3.5.8
<Jucato> although I also doubt they'd release kde4 in october :)
<nixternal> Jucato: they will
<Jucato> we'll see :)
<gnomefreak> 3.5.8 would be useless if it released same time as 4
<Jucato> we've had our first schedule "adjustment"...
<Hobbsee> xerosis: yes...we need to squish that bug
<Hobbsee> the .kde being owned by root
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if this icon set doesn't come with a license file, should I create a patch that will create the license file?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's lgpl.
<nixternal> gpl
<Hobbsee> lgpl was what i read.  i'm not sure
* nixternal looks agin
<Hobbsee> http://everaldo.com/crystal/?action=license
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> so what does that mean then? it doesn't need the file?
<Hobbsee> i'd probably put it in, and say
<Hobbsee> "this comes from <address> "
<nixternal> should I create a patch for it, or should I just go ahead and create the LICENSE file in the root directory? or do I just put it in the debian/ directory and add it to the docs file?
<Hobbsee> not sure.  not sure
<nixternal> hrmm
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu-devel
<danimo> Riddell: http://idea.opensuse.org/content/ideas/integrate-kdm-with-kwallet
<danimo> Riddell: looks interesting?
<danimo> moin btw!
<nixternal> when Hobbsee comes back around (LongPointyStick), know that I have contacted the artist of Crystal asking if he can incorporate the license file, w/o it, we are dead in the water. So by the time I wake up, hopefully I will have some good feedback
<nixternal> g'nite
<mhb> nixternal: "gdebi-kde" is more consistent, as "gdebi" is the name of the command line tool and "gdebi-gtk" of the Ubuntu one
<mhb> nixternal: also, I dislike prefixing stuff with kde- or k-
<xerosis> mhb: suffix is the new prefix ;)
<Riddell> viviersf: pong (sorry, didn't notice)
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, for me :o)
<mhb> nixternal: I have a bad experiene with prefixes
<xerosis> Riddell: is root not using the user's theme a real bug?
* Jucato notes that mhb should probably have directed the last 2 lines to xerosis
<mhb> nixternal: I have known "pyuic" for weeks but J.R. had to tell me there's a "kdepyuic" that does the task better for KDE
* xerosis is nixternal at the weekends
<mhb> Jucato: eh?
<Jucato> nvm :)
<mhb> Jucato: and you're who, Hobbsee? :o)
<Riddell> danimo: I don't get that, what's it for?
<Riddell> xerosis: it's a wishlist bug
<Riddell> nixternal: everaldo isn't one to follow licencing needs too strongly
<mhb> Riddell: if I understand correctly, that opensuse idea danimo sent a link to is about trying to use logon password for authenticating to kwallet
<Jucato> mhb: are you guys still working on the grubconf app?
* mhb notes that Jucato should probably have directed the last line to xerosis 
<Jucato> :/
* Jucato would have given a link to http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391 but..
<mhb> Jucato: so yes, we are
<mhb> Jucato: but by "we" I mean xerosis
<Jucato> ok... not really sure who were involved anyway, all I know was you, abattoir_, and seele... anyway... nvm...
<mhb> Jucato: it's me and xerosis now, basically
<Riddell> mhb: oh, that would make more sense.  I was thinking it used kwallet authentication to log in
* Jucato reads the link...
<Jucato> danimo: is the English edition of your book still set to come out next month?
<mhb> Jucato: it's a nice app. Except for one tiny bit - the author didn't bother to check if somebody worked on such app before
<Jucato> mhb: maybe. it's not a KDE app anyway. just stumbled on it a while ago. I thought you guys would be interested in seeing other implementations
<mhb> Jucato: nah, we have the best :o)
<mhb> Jucato: just kidding, but I'm guessing we're the only one with a backend and a frontend
<danimo> jonasp: yepp
<danimo> args
<danimo> he left
<ryanakca> Riddell: back, sorry. I have the CD, but, what are the non-destructive tests I should do?
<danimo> jonasp: Riddell: it basically allows to unlock the users wallet from KDE
<danimo> err
<danimo> Riddell:  it basically allows to unlock the users wallet from KDM
<Riddell> danimo: but why have it locked at all?
<Riddell> ryanakca: check CD, and boot live system
<danimo> Riddell: because (a) kwallet suggests locking by password and (b) to avoid that anyone who can read the data on disc can easily read all passwords in the wallet
<danimo> Riddell: don't you ever use password protected wallets?
<Riddell> danimo: sure, all the time
<mhb> danimo: will they merge that feature with upstream?
<Riddell> although I set the password not to time out so it's only once per session
<danimo> Riddell: still, what for?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<danimo> Riddell: usually I lock in, wander away for a few mins, and see my startup is incomplete because e.g. knetworkmanager needs to unlock the wallet
<danimo> mhb: not for 3.5, since 3.5 branch is currently closed
<danimo> mhb: it's a definate good thing for KDE 4 though
<manchicken> Riddell: I found the cause of bug #119969.  Both solutions I can think of will be considerably tricky.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<manchicken> Riddell: I actually think that implementing the details view will be simpler, unless the QPushButton has a hide method.
<manchicken> And even then just removing the button would be tricky.
<mhb> manchicken: every QWidget had a hide method, doesn't it?
<Riddell> manchicken: all widgets have a hide method
* manchicken didn't know that.
<manchicken> I never had use for that before :)
<Riddell> "Should be pretty simple." never say that about a bug :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I'm going to edit that before anybody else sees how foolish it was :)
<manchicken> You weren't supposed to see that :)
<manchicken> Oooh, no such luck.  No edit button.
<manchicken> Oh well.
<manchicken> I'll put my findings in the bug with much humility then.
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll be back in a couple hours and I'll tell you anything I find wrong... I need to go to school and pick up my exams :)
<xerosis> mhb: have you heard if/when grub2 is going to be used?
<mhb> xerosis: just gossip
<xerosis> mhb: i read something in the gutsy forum about a grub2 problem
<xerosis> that would make grub-config a bit useless
<mhb> why so?
<xerosis> isn't the format of the configuration changing completely?
<xerosis> not sure, not looked for a while
<xerosis> oh yeah, it has it's own GUI
<mhb> y
<mhb> xerosis: 0.97-20ubuntu7
<mhb> xerosis: that's the current version I have in gutsy
<xerosis> i didn't think there were any plans but the thread just got me curious
* manchicken tries to fix the bug by changing the installer to use the adept::Browser class instead of adept::View
<mhb> xerosis: there's https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GrubTwo
<mhb> xerosis: but it has not been edited for a while
<xerosis> mhb: the blueprint was deferred from feisty but it hasn't been accepted for gutsy...
<xerosis> well if it doesn't get into gutsy, an gutsy+1 is indeed a LTS, at least grub-config willhave a good run :)
<xerosis> also, it needs to be ported to KDE4 pretty soon...
<xerosis> will try and get that done after we upload to KDE svn
<manchicken> I'm wondering if I've got a unicode problem.
<manchicken> I keep getting like \342\200\230variable\342\200\230 issues.  Err, or are those color codes and Emacs is just munging them?
<Mez> is kubuntu gutsy stable ish yet?
<Mez> meh sod it, I'll upgrade anyways
<xerosis> mhb: how's the madwifi svn holding up?
<manchicken> Mez: Very stablish.  It gave me my suspend and resume back.
<mhb> xerosis: I'm currently on wired net, so I don't know :o)
<Mez> o_O lol
* Mez growls at kdesu
<xerosis> mhb: bah, kop-out
<manchicken> Mez:  The only problem I'm seeing is that I think the version of emacs in gutsy may be having some unicode issues on its terminal-type modes.
<manchicken> Mez: And the klash kills my X server... but we suspect that that's an OpenGL issue...
<Mez> klash ?
<Mez> I dont use emacs
<manchicken> Well you should ;)
<manchicken> klash is the KPart for gnash... the Free Software flash player.
<manchicken> Sweet.  I think switching adept_installer out to use the adept::Browser instead of adept::View for its preview widget may pay off.
<mhb> is libqt4 in gutsy good enough for KDE4 to build?
<manchicken> If it doesn't, I can always just use the browser in the background and put the child class of view in there :)
<manchicken> mhb: I've never had such luck, but Riddell will probably say yes :)
* Mez wonders whether adept will cope with an upgrade to gutsy
<manchicken> Hell yeah it will.  Adept rules.
<Mez> lol
<jjesse> morning
<Mez> manchicken, it never has before ;)
<manchicken> Riddell: bug #119969 is about to be marked squished.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<Mez> had to do manual upgrade && dist-upgrade && dselect-upgrade
<manchicken> Mez: Yes it has.  You just weren't enlightened enough to see it ;0
<serzholino> is it known issue that changelog view in apdept doesn't work when behind http proxy?
<manchicken> ;)
<manchicken> serzholino: Yeah.  I was an idiot and didn't account for proxies when I put that in there.
<Mez> manchicken, adept wont do a dselect-upgrade will it?
<manchicken> serzholino: Can you make sure that there's a bug for that in launchpad?
<manchicken> Mez: To be honest, I don't know that one.
<serzholino> ok, i'll search for that and if there isn't i'll create one
<manchicken> Mez: I always manually dist-upgrade because I've **NEVER** had a successful upgrade happen in one command.
<manchicken> serzholino: Thanks. Please assign it to me... manchicken.
<manchicken> serzholino: I'll try and fix that one this cycle.
<Mez> manchicken, hmm - lol
<manchicken> Riddell: Oh, and by the way... it was pretty simple ;)
<Mez> nor me - hence the dselect-upgrade ;)
<manchicken> Mez: I always just sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade
<Mez> manchicken: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade myself
<Mez> watch this f**k up my sound settings tho
<manchicken> Mez: My sound still works :)
<manchicken> It worked out of the box.
<Mez> manchicken, lol - probaly but i have everything wired through jack and someone decided to take jack support out of libasound-plugins so that it could be put in main
<manchicken> Mez: Are you using ALSA?
<Mez> manchicken, yes - in weird strange ways
<manchicken> Mez: You may want to try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart when you have sound troubles.
<Mez> an app outputs to alsa, which pipes it to jack, which pipes it to alsa which pipes it to the sound card
<manchicken> WTF... alsa-utils doesn't seem to be in my /etc/rc2.d....
<Mez> this is why i have issues
<Mez> or in amaroks case
<Mez> amarok -> xine -> alsa -> jack -> alsa -> sound card
<manchicken> Problem solved on that one.
<Mez> i've pinned my version of libasound2-plugins though
<Mez> manchicken, i have a strange strange sound setup ;)
<manchicken> Mez: So what you're saying is that it's all your fault. :)
<Mez> manchicken, nope, dholbach's fault for cutting out important code ;)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Riddell: The patch is on bug #119969
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
<ScottK> nixternal: You would probably need to repack the orig.tar.gz to add the license file.  Mithrandir made me do that once (it was on my first package ever) when upstream didn't have a license file.
<Riddell> it's a bit dodgy adding a licence file yourself
<manchicken> I suppose that depends.  If it's just straight GPL, then what's the difference in who includes the copy of the GPL?
<manchicken> But I would think you need to be careful to make sure you're certain you've got the right one.
<manchicken> Hobbsee!!!  Thanks for cleaning up those nasty buggies for me.
<manchicken> I'm still not quite sure how they got assigned to me :)
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no problem :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you know that you can set statuses and whatnot?
<Hobbsee> as to why you got bugmial over them?
<Hobbsee> you're a contact of adept on LP i expect
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yeah, I just wanted someone to double-check.
<manchicken> I can't change the priority, and that's about it.
<manchicken> No, two of those issues were actually assigned to me.
<manchicken> The debconf and the wishlist one were both assigned to me.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ahh.  i thought you could change the importance
<manchicken> The wishlist one I think is actually fixed with Riddell's software-properties port.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: or are you not in QA?
<manchicken> Naw, I can't change importance.
<manchicken> Nope, I'm not in QA.
<Hobbsee> for some reason i thought team contacts could as well.
<Hobbsee> to put it into line with the rest of the changes
<ScottK> Riddell: In the case I did it, the program was clearly GPL, Mithrandir just wanted the full text in the package somewhere.  It was a small Perl app and the GPL may have been longer than that application.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Could you change bug #119089 to medium priority for me?  I have seen several complaints about that one.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<manchicken> I would think that it's a pretty big issue as there is NO way to get developer changelog to respect proxies.
<Hobbsee> done
* ScottK will do it if Hobbsee hasn't.
* ScottK won't then.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Much thanks :)
<ScottK> manchicken: You ought to apply for -qa.  I expect it'd cost you less time to apply than it takes you to ask.
<manchicken> ScottK: I don't work enough bugs.
<manchicken> the only reason I'm working bugs now is because adept REALLY needs it.
<ScottK> manchicken: You only need 5 to apply.
<manchicken> Oh.
<ScottK> Adept out to get you that many easliy.
<manchicken> Gosh, I think I have that.
<manchicken> I'll worry about that later.
<ScottK> They should be 5 good ones.
<manchicken> I've only got an hour and twenty minutes before I have to work and stop hacking.
<manchicken> Grumble... I know someone mentioned this, but isn't there a KDE class that just fetches a file from an HTTP host and gives you a stream?
<Riddell> kio
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 2 released!
<mhb> finally
<manchicken> What?
<Hobbsee> tribe 2
<Hobbsee> ti's thursday.  this was the scheduled day
<mhb> xdg-user-dirs are going to be in kubuntu by default as well, right?
<Hobbsee> mhb: say what now?
<xerosis> mhb: already appeared on mine i think
<Hobbsee> mhb: no idea, hasnt been discussed.
<mhb> xerosis: I have them here, but I have ubuntu-desktop as well
<xerosis> i think i had them before i installd i-d
<xerosis> *u-d
<Hobbsee> they havent been done by default
<mhb> Hobbsee: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe2
<Hobbsee> previously
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, i saw.  i proofread that :)
<Hobbsee> but i didnt know there was talk of them for kubuntu
<mhb> I didn't hear anything either
<mhb> but it seems logical to have them, too
<xerosis> maybe i only noticed them after i installed u-d then
<Hobbsee> ScottK: how'd the kde stuff go?
<Hobbsee> the kdepim?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how did the crystal icons go?
<xerosis> <nixternal> when Hobbsee comes back around (LongPointyStick), know that I have contacted the artist of Crystal asking if he can incorporate the license file, w/o it, we are dead in the water. So by the time I wake up, hopefully I will have some good feedback
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm still testing stuff.  I haven't made a huge amount of progress (nothing to commit yet).  Thanks to shawarma hitting me with a clue stick several times I'm finally on track to fix a vexious clamsmtp bug, so I got a bit distracted.
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know if KIO::get is asynchronous or not?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: way cool.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: well done!
<xerosis> the new crystal icons sure are nice
<Hobbsee> very...
<Hobbsee> i wonder how they handled that last time - although i guess the crystal icons were on kde.org last time
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm guessing that since it has a progress info argument that it's asynchronous...
<xerosis> mhb: what was the difference between pyuic and kdepyuic?
<Riddell> manchicken: it is
<manchicken> Good :)
<manchicken> They don't have any examples of this one.  I'm wondering if it starts right away or if I have to call the start(Slave) method.
<manchicken> And of course start(Slave) is undocumented.
<Hobbsee> proposed meeting next week, btw.
<Riddell> manchicken: can't you use kfile
<Riddell> Hobbsee: mm, yes, lets
<Riddell> oh, akademy week
<Riddell> still, should be able to fit it in
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got a preference of time?  i'm on uni holidays now
<Riddell> xerosis: one is for pyqt, one is for pykde
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and there's a seriously cool, new icon set, that we should use for kubuntu, pre KDE4
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any time wednesday before 21:00 UTC should be ok
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm thinking of just using KIO::get()... but the thing is that I don't know if I have to start the job or not.  My concern is that the fetch will start before I get a chance to connect to the data signal.  I know it's VERY unlikely that I'll miss the data, but I don't like the uncertainty.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well, check with kwwii before you get too excited about more crystal
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will do
<Hobbsee> i'd like to see him at the meeting anyway
<kwwii> hrm?
<kwwii> crystal?
<kwwii> which meeting?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can i pick a...1400 UTC or something then?
<manchicken> Okay, I'm just gonna try calling start().
<Hobbsee> kwwii: welcome, from under the rock!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: kubuntu meeting, and everaldo's done a really nice new crystal project theme
<Hobbsee> kwwii: how's the artwork?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: no doubt, my wife has been sick - working and taking care f the kid full time is hard work
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ouch!  :(
<Hobbsee> sorry to hear that
<mhb> Hobbsee: hmm, I don't like it that much
<kwwii> Hobbsee: we could use it in Gutsy but once kde4 is out I assume we'll use Oxygen
<kwwii> his stuff is non-svg
<Tm_T> :/
<kwwii> so we cannot simply make the icons we need without more effort
<mhb> also very OS-X-ish
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yeah, i was assuming it was kde4
<Hobbsee> ahh
<kwwii> I would rather see us use tango before crystal
<Hobbsee> heh, fair enough
<Riddell> gosh, them's fighting words
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> that is the aggresive american coming out in me :-)
<mhb> Hobbsee: I've tried the Crystal project theme today... and, well.
* Hobbsee gets out her chunk of concrete
<Hobbsee> :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: could you please tell me what the Office icon in K menu is? It looks like a toilet to me
<Hobbsee> mhb: meh.  fair enough.  i can like it
<Hobbsee> mhb: looking.  i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's a typewriter
<mhb> Hobbsee: point is, the icons don't look that well when small
<Hobbsee> this is true
<mhb> Hobbsee: also, there are several icons/symbols that are copied over from OS X
<mhb> Hobbsee: the Settings K Menu icon, for example, or the Accessibility icon
<Hobbsee> maybe that's why i like it :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: I guess you like it because it's shiny :o)
<Hobbsee> yeah.   i like shiny.
<mhb> Hobbsee: we all know you like shiny
<ShinyMonster> give...me...shiny.....
<ShinyMonster> give...me...shiny.....now....
<ShinyMonster> must...have...shiny....
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 14:00 is fine with me
<Hobbsee> ok
<mhb> Hobbsee: have you seen my last night's hackish attempts?
<Hobbsee> mhb: -ELACKINGCONTEXT
<Hobbsee> mhb: hackish attempts at what?
<marseillai> do we have XDG-user-directories in kubuntu too ???
<mhb> Hobbsee: http://bayimg.com/NAcAoaAbj and http://bayimg.com/KACdJAAbj
<Hobbsee> marseillai: not currently
<marseillai> cool
<marseillai> Hobbsee, do you know if we'll get this into kubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: i suggest that gets discussed at the meeting
<marseillai> oki
<xerosis> i'm probably going to embarrass myself here: but how does konversation choose what colour a person's nick is?
<mhb> Hobbsee: so, do you have more context now? What do you say?
<Hobbsee> mhb: looks very cool :)
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i believe by a super secret algorithm
* xerosis glares at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> xerosis: it's something to do with either adding the number of letters, and %8, or the ascii sum of the letters, and %8'ing them
<Hobbsee> i dont remember which
<xerosis> oh, though it was something more meaningful :(
<manchicken> Riddell: That patch I put up on the bug for 119969 was actually applied before I ran debian/rules apply-patches.
<manchicken> Riddell: In case it gives you trouble.
<manchicken> I think I have the proxy thing fixed, too.
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i believe that was the answer, when it was asked in #konversatoin
<Hobbsee> er, if it were spelled correctly
<xerosis> kdebase down to 465 bugs :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<manchicken> Oh shit.
<manchicken> I've got a namespace conflict with libapt-front and kio.
<manchicken> I think I may have fixed it.
<manchicken> Without patching KDE :)
<manchicken> Is there an HTTP debugger program that anybody knows of for KDE?
<manchicken> Man I make good coffee.
<xerosis> Hobbsee: bug 70936, does that bug make sense?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70936 in kdebase "No umount option on cdrom device icon in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70936
<xerosis> the fix provided doesn't work either
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i'm sorting out some harassment here, so...
<xerosis> Hobbsee: no worries
<manchicken> So how do you solve a problem when Qt says there's no such signal, when you see the signal being declared in kio/jobclasses.h?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Oh, I bet it's because I gave it a null slave.
<manchicken> That might do it :)
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> hiya
<manchicken> nixternal: Wuddup MOTU?
<nixternal> I need to take the tv out of my room, staying up until 04:30 and waking up at 09:00 is no fun
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> That's why I got the laptop out of the bedroom.
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> greetings from kde4 (close to) alpha2
<nixternal> I had people lovin' KDE 4 last weekend at Barcamp
<nixternal> felt kind of sorry because it took away from the foresight guys :)
<nixternal> my display was impromptu, and word got around that KDE 4 was on the projector
<manchicken> It'd be nice if KDE4 was really ready for use :)
<mhb> manchicken: no crash yet :o)
<mhb> manchicken: (no X crash, that is)
<manchicken> mhb: Oh?
<manchicken> mhb: Is there a gutsy package I can play with?
<manchicken> Is it possible to set it up with kdm to just have you log into KDE4 instead of KDE3?
<manchicken> Without hosing your KDE3 setup?
<mhb> manchicken: ask Riddell about packages, I guess
<mhb> manchicken: and to the second question: of course there is
<mhb> manchicken: you have separate .kde4/ and .kde/ dirs
<manchicken> That's neat.
<Tm_T> err, systemsettings doesn't have panel settings at all?
<manchicken> Tm_T: Why not right-click on the panel?
<manchicken> The point of systemsettings, IIRC, is to reduce redundancy in settings.
<Tm_T> manchicken: what if panel is hidden too well?
<manchicken> How well?
<Tm_T> apparently user couldn't get it appear
<manchicken> That sounds like an interesting problem.
<Tm_T> hiding button was behind another panel he couldn't get move/configure
<manchicken> I have actually TRIED to get rid of the panel altogether before.
<Tm_T> heh
<manchicken> It's not very easy...
<Tm_T> it's quite easy IMO
<Tm_T> if you don't like it running at all, well, just quit it
* manchicken tries to install the kde4 packages... hoping that he isn't doing something that will result in data loss...
* Tm_T compile himself
<manchicken> I'll trust packages :)
<manchicken> I like to at leastpretend that JR knows what he's doing when he packages those :)
<Riddell> remember to set the magic environment variables, and nothing much can happen to you http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<manchicken> Riddell: After I install the packages, will KDE4 just show up in KDM?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: ping?
<Nightrose> pong Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you're not in ubuntu-qa are you?
<Riddell> manchicken: no, see bottom of page linked above for how to do so, although you may be better just using Xephyr
<Tm_T> manchicken: it's not about trust, but packages are usually old already ;)
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: no
<Nightrose> why?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: right.  can you change importance of an amarok bug?
<Nightrose> no sorry
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: as in, no time, or launchpad wont let you?
<Hobbsee> (trying to reproduce a bug in launchpad here)
<Nightrose> launchpad wont let me I think - should I give it a try?
<Hobbsee> yes please
<Nightrose> which bug?
<Hobbsee> any amarok bug that you like the look of
<Nightrose> k one moment
<manchicken> Riddell: mhb is using it as his DE right now.
<manchicken> Thanks for that tutorial though :)
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: no, sorry
<Nightrose> doesn't let me
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: excellent, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Heya
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: can you access "wont fix" and "triaged"?  like, will it let you set a bug to either of those states?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm a CRAZY man, no?
<manchicken> Riddell: Running gutsy on my primary machine, now dabbling with KDE4?  I must have lost my mind.  I'm a crazy man.
<Hobbsee> gutsy on primary machines is fun.  i dont even have a feisty install.
<manchicken> My wife's machine is still on feisty.
<manchicken> But gutsy is working better for me than feisty did.
<DaSkreech> ANy idea why a bash session would take up 60% of my cpu ?
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: no can't do that either
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Are you sure it's a session and not a script?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: oh nice.  another laucnhpad bug
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Not fully but it has init as it's parent
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you're definetly a bug contact of adept?  ie the bold box of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+subscribe is ticked?
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: maybe it's just me not having enough rights
<DaSkreech> I walked through all my visibile konsole tty and yakuake windows and see no scripts
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you're correct.
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you should have those rights.  it's another bug in launchpad, it looks like
<DaSkreech> it has no parents other than init, has no children, but takes up 60% of my CPU time
<DaSkreech>  /j kde
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i presume you couldnt use wontfix or triaged either?
<manchicken> Okay, what now?
<manchicken> I'm catching up.  Gimme one second.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: to triage adept bugs
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> "I want to receive all bugmail from adept in ubuntu"
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> it's handy
* Hobbsee has that for a lot of sections of kde
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna have to work for a little bit.  Back in a little.
<Hobbsee> have fun
<mhb> Riddell: are you (or anyone) building the KDE4 alpha2 packages?
<mhb> Riddell: or is that early for that?
<Riddell> mhb: I'm not yet, I don't know when the targetted release is
<hunger> mhb: It does not even have a name yet.
<Riddell> mhb: they need various supporting packages first, not all of which have releases (soprano, strigi, ..)
<mhb> ah, okay
<hunger> Riddell: I guess you got enough other stuff to do with akademy coming up, too;-)
<Riddell> mhb: but I can get someone the tarballs if anyone wants to have a try
<mhb> Riddell: well, I know I'm not :o) I'm the clueless guy here when it comes to packaging
* xerosis_ stabs madwifi
<hunger> Riddell: Will TT hand out deadly devices at this years akademy again?
* hunger wonders whether he will need to go and buy adapters for the plugs. You are using the UK wall sockets in Glasgow, aren't you?
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna give KDE4 a whirl...
<manchicken> Back in a minute... hopefully.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Riddell> hunger: no they aren't, we will be selling europe to UK adaptors at cost
<hunger> Riddell: Great to know... I'll try to find some here then to get me through the night on friday:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks!
<manchicken> KDE4 doesn't like me.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> It won't even start for me.
<mhb> manchicken: did you try the binaries?
<sahin_h> Hi Kubuntu developers. I just found in the irc log my bugreport: https://launchpad.net/bugs/70936
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70936 in kdebase "No umount option on cdrom device icon in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<manchicken> mhb: That's what I'm running on.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, those are pretty old and unstable
<sahin_h> I just realized the provided fix was eated by launchpad.
<sahin_h> I'm going to update this bug report.
<xerosis> sahin_h: oddly enough i was just looking at that bug
<xerosis> sahin_h: oh you saw it, must read better
<sahin_h> The fix which is provided by me is broked by launchpad. :-(
<sahin_h> launchpad cut the end of my line...
<nixternal> I want one of them KDE pillows sebas posted in his blog..that is way to cool
<nixternal> actually I want a couple, they would complement the living room :)
<manchicken> mhb: Well, update them :)
<xerosis> sahin_h: i tried it even without the incomplete line and it turned mounted media into folders
<manchicken> I really don't feel like compiling them all again.
<mhb> manchicken: me? :o) I've never touched a package in my life
<manchicken> I'll go ahead and live with 3.5.7.
<manchicken> Isn't 3.5.8 out?
<xerosis> mhb: just installed the madwifi svn, much better :)
<manchicken> I don't know what the difference is though, so I suppose it doesn't really matter.
<sahin_h> xerosis: The fix is works for me, I use it everyday.
<sahin_h> See my update a little bit later...
<xerosis> manchicken: you're the "adept guy" right?
<xerosis> manchicken: ignore me, going to try something
<manchicken> xerosis: I should get it tattooed on my forehead, eh?
<manchicken> heh
<xerosis> manchicken: it sounded better in my head ;)
<sahin_h> xerosis: I uploaded the fix (media_unmount.desktop) file to launchpad. https://launchpad.net/bugs/70936
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70936 in kdebase "No umount option on cdrom device icon in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sahin_h> xerosis: This file works for me on Kubuntu Feisty
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: what concerns me about that is the question of "are users going to know the difference between eject and unmount?"
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: and how much is it a corner case of needing to unmount without ejecting
<xerosis> and in what case would you want to unmount rather than eject?
<xerosis> what Hobbsee said ;)
<Hobbsee> For example: I have a mounted CD-RW medium in the CD drive, and I would like to umount and refill with new data.
<Hobbsee> how much is it a corner case, that you'd do that?
<sahin_h> xerosis: What about a mounted CD-RW, what I want to write with brand new stuff.
<xerosis> no need to unmount to refill is there?
<Hobbsee> i know you need to unmount to partition - but to delete files, and add more?
<Hobbsee> if you're using, say, k3b, surely it should handle that in it's normal operations?
<Hobbsee> i mean, it's job is to be a burner.  surely, seeing as we're only talking about burning cds and such here that would require unmounting but not ejecting, the burner should control the mounting/unmounting
<sahin_h> I'm just an old fashined Unix guy, so I always umount CD-RW media before I write brand new stuff on it.
<sahin_h> I've never try to write a CD-RW wich has been mounted...
<Hobbsee> try it, i'd like to know if it works
<Hobbsee> at best, it sounds like a corner case
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: As you wish... Just give me time to test it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<xerosis_> gah sorry, did i miss anything?
<Hobbsee> [02:12]  <Hobbsee> i know you need to unmount to partition - but to delete files, and add more?
<Hobbsee> [02:13]  <Hobbsee> if you're using, say, k3b, surely it should handle that in it's normal operations?
<Hobbsee> [02:13]  <Hobbsee> i mean, it's job is to be a burner.  surely, seeing as we're only talking about burning cds and such here that would require unmounting but not ejecting, the burner should control the mounting/unmounting
<Hobbsee> [02:13]  <sahin_h> I'm just an old fashined Unix guy, so I always umount CD-RW media before I write brand new stuff on it.
<Hobbsee> [02:14]  <sahin_h> I've never try to write a CD-RW wich has been mounted...
<Hobbsee> [02:14]  <Hobbsee> try it, i'd like to know if it works
<Hobbsee> [02:14]  <Hobbsee> at best, it sounds like a corner case
<Hobbsee> [02:15]  --> rbrunhuber has joined this channel (n=rbrunhub@highway.mvi.de).
<Hobbsee> [02:15]  <sahin_h> Hobbsee: As you wish... Just give me time to test it.
<Hobbsee> [02:16]  <Hobbsee> :)
<sahin_h> I use k3b for the test...
<xerosis_> [17:13]  <xerosis> cd's can be erased, formatted, overwritted etc without an unmount
<xerosis_> [17:15]  <xerosis> sahin_h: just tried the patch again, it still turns my CD into a folder
<sahin_h> K3b just told me: The device is used by another application. However k3b is writing the CD now.
<xerosis_> if the device is in use, surely you wouldn't be able to unmout it anyway?
<sahin_h> xerosis: Well the fix works for me... anyway if it a corner case it dosen't matter.
<sahin_h> Ahh k3b reloaded the media before the actual write procedure started.
<rbrunhuber> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya rbrunhuber :)
<rbrunhuber> first hurdle passed. my presentation is over now.
<sahin_h> We will see 3 minutes later...
<xerosis_> sahin_h: I've never unmounted a CD between writes so I think it should work
<Hobbsee> yay!
<sahin_h> xerosis: Now I hope the same... Because k3b umounted the media before write it.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Have to reboot now need an older kernel (2.6.20) to verify a ralink device is working. See you later (although dunno what time it is down under)?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: 2.30am
<Hobbsee> cya :)
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: so see you tomorrow then, sleep well :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<sahin_h> Hobbsee and xerosis: Ok. This is a corner case. No need to umount the CD-RW before write it again. K3b did the job.
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: cool.  want to mark the bug as such?
<sahin_h> Ok, I'm going to update.
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: I updated the entry. Current status is invalid. Is it good status?
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: yep
<sahin_h> Hobbsee: Ok
<sahin_h> I have another interesting bug for you. I submitted it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/109507
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109507 in kdeutils "xorg eat 100% of the CPU when I use superkaramba and lock my desktop for a while ([apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sahin_h> I saw lot of people confirmed it.
<Hobbsee> sahin_h: looks like an upstream superkaramba thing
<Hobbsee> ie, not something that would get fixed at a distro level
<Hobbsee> (seeing as they know the code, not us)
<sahin_h> Ok. I see..
<Hobbsee> how can you see if /usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers/ is a KDE-only directory?
<sahin_h> I just translated the Kubuntu Tribe 2 announcement to Hungarian. Ok, this is not a full translation, just the changes in nutt shell.
<sahin_h> My favorite part was: "Well, the Kubuntu team has decided to roll most of your multimedia dreams into..."
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<mhb> hmm, can someone help me with directions? I'm trying to compile sebas' powermanager plasmoid and it always complains about "kde4_automoc", which I most likely have
<mhb> and I'm not sure where to seek help
<mhb> nothing in #kde, #kde4 is empty and I know how -devels get angry over build questions
<manchicken> I am loving everything about Kate, except for its lack of Emacs keybindings.
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaSkreech> mhb: ask in #plasma
<DaSkreech> manchicken: prety sure there is a set of keybindings somewhere that convert
<xerosis_> manchicken: i have --force-architecture installed a packaged only it's not found to install, any ideas?
<manchicken> There is this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ktexteditor+-+emacsextensions?content=21706
<xerosis_> *to uninstall
<mhb> DaSkreech: like they say - "it is not a support channel"
<mhb> DaSkreech: that basically means "if you ask us about build failures, we're gonna be grumpy"
<DaSkreech> mhb: techbase then?
<DaSkreech> mhb: btw when you say you mostlikely have does that mean that you checked and you do indeed have it?
<mhb> martin@blackbook:~/processing/kde/4/src/playground/plasma/engines/battery$ cmake --help-module-list | grep "automoc"
<mhb> kde4automoc
<jjesse> nixternal: just noticed that nixternal.com shows as for sale for 4 million dollars US
* DaSkreech blames nixternal
<xerosis_> mhb: what changes does 'make last OS default' make in GRUB
<xerosis_> or rather, should
<manchicken> Sweet.  I think I just made a deb.
* manchicken just packaged.
* DaSkreech hands manchicken vulture's eye and seamonkey
<manchicken> Okay, so ktexteditor-emacsextensions kinda sucks.
<manchicken> But I still learned how to package a bit.  That's nice.
<DaSkreech> mhb: helped?
<mhb> DaSkreech: partially
<mhb> DaSkreech: advice given, but I'm not sure if it will work
<mhb> xerosis_: it should make the last booted entry the default one
<mhb> xerosis_: for the next boto
<xerosis_> mhb: i mean, what is the actual grub code/command
<mhb> xerosis_: not sure now, check the docs :o)
<xerosis_> ah, found it
<mhb> DaSkreech: it helped, thank god :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb: heehee Don't forget a thank you
<mhb> DaSkreech: too late :o)
<mhb> DaSkreech: but thanks for the hint
* DaSkreech nods. Give me a review of the plasmoid
<mhb> DaSkreech: well, it's just a big "powermanager" tray icon :o)
<mhb> DaSkreech: I have to check if it works properly
<ryanakca> hmm... is there supposed to be IPv6 support in the live CD?
<DaSkreech> Well then I look forward to seeing your laptop die
<ryanakca> Riddell: woah... can the resolution go any lower? It booted fine, IPv6 works, sound works, UXterm and Xterm are in the menu, both look the same, but I think I saw a bug report about  that. OpenOffice Drawing should probably be moved to either Office or Graphics. I suppose $HOME/Examples/ , was removed due to space issues?
<ryanakca> Riddell: installer works here (I only tested up to step 5). All apps seem to startup to, looks good :)
<DaSkreech> Wasn't that just a link to a usr folder ?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: yep
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: brb, rebooting
<ryanakca> back
<toma> ola
<ryanakca> hey toma :)
<toma> I'm behind a breezy system right now. how can i get to something more recent?
<nixternal> jjesse: yes it is for sale, I will take 3 million though of course :)
* DaSkreech counts out 3 million pesatas
<nixternal> we have 3 million cicadas
<mhb> nixternal: are you gutsing right now? :o)
<DaSkreech> mhb: Any good so far?
<mhb> DaSkreech: what exactly? Gutsy?
<mhb> DaSkreech: Gutsy's great
<DaSkreech> mhb: Plasmoid
<DaSkreech> Mez's gutsy kernel is segfaulting :) Still needs some guts :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: it doesn't seem to reload well
<xerosis_> gah, i'm getting "skipping" music playback, where should i start looking for problems?
<Riddell> ryanakca: great, thanks
<nixternal> I just learned something...or was just made aware of. KDE was about before Gnome. I thought it was vice-versa
<xerosis_> nixternal: gnome came about because of the QT licencing
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE is the original and best
<ScottK> xerosis_: In other words, the sole reason for Gnome's existence is gone, but yet it sticks around ...
<mhb> DaSkreech: the KDE4 console is fun
<Riddell> ScottK: :)
<Riddell> ScottK: mostly I have people justify its existance now as being more friendly to proprietry software developers.  which is ironic given it started because kde was to an extent proprietry
<mhb> DaSkreech: whenever there's a: "someone@somewhere.net has quit" (on irssi), it thinks it's an email address and offers me to send an email
<ScottK> Heh.
<mhb> DaSkreech: (when I hover over the address)
<Riddell> it's also a load of nonsense since far more proprietry apps are made with qt than gtk
<mhb> having a business which wants to create proprietary software but refuses to pay anything for the libraries is a bit contradictive
<mhb> they go for it because it's cheaper, I know :o)
* mhb shuts up
* ScottK wonders is Linus has sent any more Gnome patches in lately...
<ScottK> is/if
* mhb ponders the idea of having a package-installing plasmoid
<mhb> installing packages could be like putting files in a trash can
* mhb drags the idea in the trash can
<nixternal> Riddell: now I know it is the original, I always knew it was the best :)
<xerosis_> mhb: like mac os? ;)
<mhb> xerosis_: yeah :o)
<mhb> xerosis_: ubuntu is the new mac os... (just take a look at the Gutsy compiz-fusion desktop switching)
* xerosis_ thinks the new mac os looks rubbish
<jussi01> Hello everyone. It was suggested in -motu that maybe someone here may be able to help me with this build problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27665/ if someone has a minute, would you mind taking a look?
<Riddell> jussi01: is it a qt 4 app?
<jussi01> Riddell: I am not certain, however if i use qt3 it gives me many more errors
<Riddell> probably a good idea to find out which first :)
<jussi01> Riddell: with qt3 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27654/
<jussi01> Riddell: the website just says trolltechs qt. WHat is the correct way to find out exactly what it needs?
<Riddell> jussi01: sources available somewhere for me?
<jussi01> Riddell: http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download
<Riddell> jussi01: compiles for me with qt 3
<_Sime_> Riddell: quick Q. What are the check-in hours for the euro hostel?
<Riddell> jussi01: i think you're just missing libtext, which is in libxtst-dev
<Riddell> _Sime_: I'm assuming it's 24 hours
<jussi01> Riddell: which build deps would I then need? Im sorry for the "basic" question...
<Riddell> jussi01: libqt3-dev libxtst-dev
<jussi01> Riddell: :) thanks
<Riddell> actually libqt3-mt-dev
<_Sime_> Riddell: ok, thanks. I should be in the neighbourhood around  9-10 in the evening. In time for the slosh-fest at the Campus bar.
<Riddell> _Sime_: confirmed it, open 24 hours, from 15:00 on the day
<_Sime_> Riddell: how does that work?? open 24 hours, just not in a row?
<Riddell> _Sime_: as in you can check in from 15:00 on the day of arrival
<Riddell> before that someone else might still be in the room
<Riddell> and that could get embarracing
<_Sime_> ok, I've gotcha.
<jussi01> Riddell: Im sorry to keep bothering you, but may I ask for a little more help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27666/
<Riddell> jussi01: line 49 is running "make install" but nothing has run "make"
<Riddell> jussi01: also "make install" doesn't seem to be respecting DESTDIR=, so you may need to just cp the files manually in debian/rules rather than use make install
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm connected from home ! hehe :)
<Tonio_> let's go with the network-mnager and the kdepim work
<jussi01> Riddell: CDBS is knocking me around. maybe i should go back to debhelper...
<Riddell> Tonio_: holy guacamole.  how long did that take?
<Tonio_> Riddell: 2 month :/
<Riddell> jussi01: I'd certainly recommend debhelper to a beginner (if nothing else it lets you understand what cdbs is doing but hiding away)
<jussi01> Riddell: yes, :) Although Im _trying_ to understand cdbs, having used debhelper several times now.
<Tonio_> someone there ?
<Tonio_> is it me or is kaffeine broken in gutsy ?
<Riddell> works here
<manchicken> Adept is by far one of the hardest programs to debug.
<manchicken> I have to run kdevelop as root in order to get its debugger to work.
<mhb> manchicken: adept is (by far) the weakest link of Kubuntu, so ya better get debugging! :o)
<manchicken> And forget debugging in gdb directly.  Qt stuff is very tricky there.
<manchicken> mhb: No, I think kpilot is the weakest link.
<Arby> manchicken: anything I can do on the triage front to streamline the damage a bit?
<manchicken> I've figure out what the problem is, it's just getting it to work now :)
<Arby> fair enough
<manchicken> Every time I make a change that I think will fix it I have to recompile restart kdevelop as root, run the debugger, try to figure out what went wrong this time, etc.  It's just tedious.
<Arby> I keep chipping away at that list but some of it's just beyond me
<manchicken> It takes a lot of swimming in code to figure out adept.
<manchicken> And I still don't know much of it at the lower level.
<manchicken> The only things I ever really work on are UI code.
<manchicken> I haven't touched any of the apt or dpkg interfaces.
<Arby> well, I'll keep trying to weed out the junk for you:)
<Arby> manchicken: while you're here, are tracebacks like bug 108286 any use or should they be closed unless the debug symbols can be provided?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108286 in adept "Adept crash after updating" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108286
<Arby> I can't help thinking that there are quite a few reports like that which just seem useless
<Tonio_> Riddell: when is the freeze supposed to end ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: this afternoon
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed the kaffeine crash
<Riddell> should be long since over
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho great let's upload then
<Riddell> kaffeine has a crash?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Arby> I'm trying to get my head around how to interperet those so I can triage them better.
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you try to configure xine within kaffeine, sxegfault here, just repackaged removing the problematic patch, works
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a problem do to the mess I've done by uploading the bad package version 2 weeks ago, hobbsee fixed, but the fix is only partial
<Riddell> settings->xine parameters works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it is a combinason of issues, with the xv part, the ati driver and so on
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that I just reinstalled the current version, still fails, even on clean profile....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have been able to reproduce the problem on several machines....
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you don't mind, I'll upload, as it fixes the problem I have seen and shouldn't break your configuration :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't mind at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, are there any emergencies ? my tomorrow's plan is to repackage the all kdepim, packaging is bad, and misses a lot of features
<manchicken> Arby: Let me see what they've got in that one.
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you do the kdm language stuff we talked about?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes it is
<Tonio_> +done
<Arby> manchicken: well that was just an example but there are few of that type
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm it works for me
<Arby> manchicken: lots of missing debugging symbols and the kernel_vsyscall
<Tonio_> Riddell: was done with kubuntu-default-settings (1:7.10-5)
<Tonio_> 2 weeks ago
<Riddell> oh, cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: hobbsee has most of the kde modules in bzr now under the kubuntu-members team
<manchicken> Arby: See if you can replicate that issue using the info that Dima put up.
<Riddell> you should try and commit to that
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen that, I'll push my packages there too
<manchicken> Arby: If you cannot then that bug report gives us nothing usable.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I haven't been on the channel a lot due to connections problem, but I've done the stuff, you know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if my tomorrow's plan succeed, we'll be the first linux distro released with a syncml compatible mail client out of the box :)
<Arby> manchicken: OK, if I do reproduce it, what package provides debugging symbols for adept.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I discovered kdepim now supports opensync, but the debian package still ignores this and only builds the old and crappy multisync part.... I'll try to change this
<manchicken> I think we have a -dbg package for everything.  Riddell, Tonio_, is that correct?
<Tonio_> manchicken: hey :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup homie?
<Tonio_> manchicken: will do your katapult thing tomorrow
<manchicken> Tonio_: Cool.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yep I'm at home with an internet connection
<manchicken> I thought about setting up my own repo, but then I remembered that I don't know how to package.
<Tonio_> manchicken: and therefore not obliged to watch one of those stupid tv show :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Nice.
<xerosis_> Arby: there are instructions for installing the -dbg packages on the wiki
<Tonio_> manchicken: learn !
<manchicken> I think "America's Next Top Model" is on tonight.  What a great night for going out and drinking.
<Tonio_> manchicken: seriously, talking about coding, we need help on the kdesudo part, we just miss one functionality to be implemented to get is to replace kdesu perfectly....
<manchicken> Tonio_: Do packages have -dbg analogs in the repositories?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-29
<manchicken> Tonio_: What's that?
<Tonio_> manchicken: not all packages, some do, as kdebase for example
<Tonio_> manchicken: no aware of that ????????,
<manchicken> Tonio_: Does adept?
<Arby> seemingly not
<manchicken> Yeah.  I'm thinking not, too.
<Arby> at least I can't find it
<manchicken> You could build from source.
<Tonio_> manchicken: here is the plan, kdesu sucks as hell, and I found a very old and pretty nice code for sudo/kde
<Tonio_> didn't work but I got it to work with a modern sudo
<mhb> Riddell: you said the only fault of kdesu is that it's running sudo multiple times
<Tonio_> manchicken: the point is that to get it to replace kdesu perfectly, we need to implement all the command line options kdesu as
<Tonio_> manchicken: one of them is still missing, the --nonewdcop one
<mhb> Tonio_: ^^ shouldn't we fix kdesu then, instead of supporting this new app?
<Arby> manchicken: in which case that's a job for another day :)
<manchicken> Arby: `apt-get source adept` and then edit the debian/rules file to add --enable-debug=full where you see "DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += --enable-adept" and then you just type debuild and BAM, it'll either yell at you for dependencies or it'll build.
<Tonio_> manchicken: kdesudo currently fixes about all the issues we have with kdesu, which means a lot of problems
<Tonio_> mhb: fixing kdesu will be too long in my opinion
<Tonio_> mhb: supporting a new app and then try to merge the changes with kdesu might be better no ?
<Arby> manchicken: cheers, I'll give it a go, but not right now :)
<mhb> RadiantFire: poke
<Arby> tis late here :)
<Tonio_> mhb: unless I'm wrong and just having a sudo class for kdesu would be easier.....
<manchicken> Arby: Righto.  Just make sure you have libtagcoll-dev and libapt-front-dev installed and you should be good to go.
<RadiantFire> mhb: jab
<RadiantFire> mhb: shell account is working for the moment
<Tonio_> mhb: not to give you pressure, but I really would like to have that fixed for gutsy
<manchicken> Arby: The dpkg-checkbuilddeps script should help.
<mhb> me too
<mhb> RadiantFire: read up
<Tonio_> mhb: we had to use gksu on kde for the french parliament, as kdesu is unable to understand specific sudoers config for example.....
<Arby> manchicken: I don't know what that is
<RadiantFire> ah, yes
<manchicken> Arby: It's just a command-line utility.
<Tonio_> no way to get a NOPASSWD thiing to work for example
<mhb> RadiantFire: the thing is, Riddell (who wrote the kdesu support for sudo) said that the only fault of kdesu is that it runs sudo multiple times.
<Tonio_> manchicken: talking about that, should we get adept-batch to work with kio-apt ? :) shouldn't be hard to implement, and pretty fun hehe :)
<Arby> manchicken: OK, I'll find it.
<RadiantFire> i don't suppose they fixed any of these problems in kde4 and we could look at backporting something
<mhb> Tonio_: the truth is, I'm not one on how many problems there are with kdesu
<manchicken> Arby: It's in the dpkg-dev package.
<Tonio_> mhb: more than this, kdesu doesn't do any kind of sudo thing
<mhb> Tonio_: Riddell says it's just one, you say there are many
<Tonio_> mhb: it just takes your password and checks if sudo has a problem with it
<manchicken> Tonio_: Right now I'm getting proxying to work with the developer changelog.
<Riddell> manchicken, Arby: all packages have debug package in the debug package repository
<manchicken> I'm knee deep in debugger.
<Riddell> although I don't know where that is
<manchicken> Riddell: A lot of help you are :)
<Tonio_> mhb: try to tweek the sudoers file to allow only one command to one user, with the NOPASSWD thing, that'll fail, ask for passwd everytime
<Tonio_> mhb: kdesudo works perfectly with this, as it directly asks sudo before prompting for the passwd
<Riddell> mhb, Tonio_: oh yes, kdesu uses kdesu_stub so sudoers isn't respected as you would expect, that is also an issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly, which sucks as hell........
<RadiantFire> kdesu_stub is evil I have found
<Arby> Riddell: do you mean pittis repository?
<manchicken> You'd think that kdevelop would have more support for Qt types instead of giving me addresses to look for all over the place.
<RadiantFire> i don't understand why exactly it exists, surely there must be an easier way of manipulating X cookies
<Arby> as in deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs gutsy main universe
<Riddell> Arby: that looks like it
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo works perfectly with sudo and deals with any kind of sudoers file, I tested this deeply, the only thing is that it fails to be used to go admin mode in kcontrol for example, due to missing command line option
<Arby> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: if we had this, we can get ridd of kdesu once and for all
<Tonio_> Riddell: and then try to get the code merge as a clas in kdesu, for kde4 I guess
<Tonio_> mhb: btw I wouldn't see any problem having 2 separate apps, as there are 2 separate commands in the shell to go admin :)
<Tonio_> mhb: makes sense to have a GUI based client for each method
<mhb> the client is basically the same
<mhb> so I'd like to see just one client
<Tonio_> mhb: that's what I consider the second step :)
<mhb> Tonio_: yeah, I know
<Tonio_> mhb: no reason to get the code merge for kde3, that's too late, but we should get it merged for kde4
<mhb> Tonio_: also, kdesudo is heavily dependent on replies from sudo
<Tonio_> mhb: true
<RadiantFire> that sort of makes sense
<RadiantFire> sudo has a somewhat different messaging structure than sud
<mhb> Tonio_: and i18n might arrive into sudo soon
<RadiantFire> er, su
<Tonio_> mhb: well not that much as I force sudo output as much as I can
<Tonio_> mhb: for example the password asking message is forced, so that ubuntu default changes on that point won't affect kdesudo
<RadiantFire> stupid question, would it not be easier to write a suid app that can understand the sudoers file instead of relying on sudo as a long term goal
<Tonio_> mhb: don't know if you saw that in the code
<mhb> Tonio_: I did
<mhb> Tonio_: you cannot force the error messages, though
<Tonio_> mhb: nope, that's true
<Tonio_> mhb: but honenstly, error messages didn't change the last 4 years :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I didn't changes them on the 4 year old code
<mhb> Tonio_: no, but we also need to make sure the messages are in english
<Tonio_> mhb: not a big deal if we have to upgrade them every 3 years right ? :)
<mhb> Tonio_: because if sudo spoke French, kdesudo would go crazy :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: they are english btw
<RadiantFire> that must be annoying for the french admins
<Tonio_> mhb: sudo isn't localized afaik
<Tonio_> mhb: well we can discuss about what's better to do, but I would like kdesudo to go like hurd :)
<mhb> http://www.gratisoft.us/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=244
<Tonio_> mhb: I'd say let's finish it and then make the right thing on the second step :)
<ubotu> www.gratisoft.us bug 244 in Sudo "Sudo lacks i18n/translations" [Enhancement,Assigned] 
<Tonio_> mhb: don't agree on that point ?
<mhb> Tonio_: well, I don't know :o)
<mhb> Tonio_: if the last step (implementing the dcop call) would be easy I'd go for that
<Tonio_> mhb: one we have something that works, we'll have month to get something nicelly done for kde4
<Tonio_> mhb: we don't have more than a month from now to get it is gutsy
<manchicken> Time for some print and pray debugging.
<Tonio_> mhb: let's ask manchicken's opinion :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: That might be dangerous.
<Tonio_> manchicken: why so ? ;)
<manchicken> This is one of those "be careful what you wish for, you just might get it" moments.
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I think that if we can get all the good coders on that last point, we can get it to work quickly
<Tonio_> AKA, not me of course :)
<mhb> Tonio_: perhaps, yes
<manchicken> I'm a hacker, but I don't know if the word "good" enters into it.
<mhb> Tonio_: I won't be doing it tonight, though :o) it's too late for me
<manchicken> mhb: What's your $TZ?
<Tonio_> mhb hehe no pb, sleep well ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll check the KDE4 code of kdesu now, then sleep
<mhb> manchicken: Riddell+1 or so :o)
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> MOFAKA!  It works.
<manchicken> Kinda.
* RadiantFire cheers and stomps feet
<mhb> Tonio_: you know what's pretty stupid?
<mhb> Tonio_: that the last step is about dcop
<mhb> Tonio_: which is pretty much obsolete by now
<mhb> Tonio_: kdesu4 doesn't have any such command line option
<manchicken> My dog is pretty stupid.
<manchicken> Ooh ooh oooh oooh oooooh.  I think I may get a 2-for-1 deal on this bug.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> Score one for print & pray debugging.
<Tonio_> mhb: :/
<Tonio_> mhb: yeah, pretty much stupid doing this just for kde3..... but that needs to be done :) hehe
<mhb> Riddell: you might know that, but they dropped support for sudo out of kdesu4
<mhb> Riddell: or perhaps I'm wrong, errr
<mhb> Riddell: sorry for the last bit
<mhb> more reading, then telling
<manchicken> Booya.
<manchicken> Two bugs.  Fixed.
<manchicken> Only one patch though.
<mhb> manchicken: what about adept-kde4?
<mhb> manchicken: is anyone working on that?
<manchicken> mhb: What?  You mean you weren't?!  Damnit, I thought you were.  heh
<manchicken> I think mornfall is still cranking away at it, and I think Riddell has been playing with it some, too.  Don't know.  when I tried to build it at UDS, I got it to compile, but run it did not.
<manchicken> Bug #119089 is fixed, as well as bug #85056.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85056 in adept "adept_updater try's to fetch changelog from other package" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85056
<manchicken> the patch is on the bug report for 119089.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go eat spicy food now.  Later.
<Riddell> manchicken|away: mornfall isn't doing anything, but says he has some time this summer for a qt 4 port and UI improvements
<dewey> gutsy-gibbon 2 would not boot for me?
<Riddell> check the CD is valid
<jjesse> evening
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, maybe change 'Kubuntu 7.10 amd64' to something more descriptive so as to know that it isn't the official release (maybe append 'Tribe 1', or 'Daily Build')...
<Riddell> not my choice that
<Riddell> you'd need to file a bug
<ryanakca> ok, will do :)
<dewey> Riddell: the md5sum was fine?
<Riddell> was the CD verification fine?
<dewey> Riddell: how do that?
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<jjesse> using gutsy tribe-2 installed in vmware i get a lot of text in console login mode and it becomes hard to type due to the messages scrolling
<jjesse> i noticed when i booted from the live cd of tribe 2 i had the option for dolphin as the file manager but don't see that in my updated today gutsy install
<manchicken> mhb: I figured out how to detect the lock for the easy resolution.
<manchicken> mhb: I'm wondering if it's really necessary to have a python script for that though to be honest with you.
<manchicken> mhb: I think I may have gotten a fix for the dpkg locked bug...
<nixternal> where does the useragent string get stored on a system?
<nixternal> it seems that with Gutsy, the Kubuntu useragent string is just detected as Linux now, and not Kubuntu anymore
<manchicken> That's an interesting question.
<manchicken> I'm guessing that's in kubuntu-defaults or something.
* Hobbsee wavse
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<nixternal> Hobbsee: where is the location of the file that contains the Kubuntu user agent string? It is there (somewhere) in Feisty, but doesn't seem to either work or it isn't installed with Feisty
<Hobbsee> nixternal: /etc/lsb_release ?
<nixternal> nope, becuase on Kubuntu boxes that reports Ubuntu
<nixternal> I have a script on my website that sniffs user agent strings, and it used to pick up Kubuntu until I upgraded to Gutsy
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<Hobbsee> have you tried grep -R'ing for the string, from / or something?
<nixternal> man, for like ever :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: er....
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you didnt happen to add kubuntumembers as a bug contact of adept, did you?
<Hobbsee> hiya Nightrose
<Nightrose> heya Hobbsee
<mhb> manchicken: yes, it is
<mhb> manchicken: or a C++ app, I have no preference on that
<mhb> manchicken: the idea is, to have the fix possible in the kubuntu as a whole
<mhb> manchicken: adept's not the only tool in Kubuntu handling packages, you know
<mhb> manchicken: so it would be rather silly to do several fixes for the same bug
* LongPointyStick waves
<LongPointyStick> this restricted manager is cool!
<mhb> which one?
<mhb> i.e. you mean the *real* restricted-manager?
<LongPointyStick> yes
<mhb> LongPointyStick: good :o)
<Tonio_> hi people ;)
<Tonio_> how cool it is to be connected at home hehe :)
<LongPointyStick> yay, Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> connected at home, with wireless and wpa
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I was about to forget that sensation......... 2 month without internet at home :'(
<Tonio_> was a bit rude
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: erk :(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that'done finished now, so let's back to the work !
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm testing out a ubuntu cd at the moment
<Tonio_> k3b packaging is really a peace of shit.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: cool :) I'm repackaging k3b
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: with pygi?
<Hobbsee> heh, i've heard
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, I'm doing the initial packaging alone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: he'll improve this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my goal is just to have the current package building with cdbs and patches correctly applied
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: they actually don't, so we miss all the ubuntu changes to it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw a modern app, based on kde, with a pure debhelper packaging is really stupid
<Tonio_> kde.mk/cdbs does a so good job....
<hunger> Tonio_: The problem is that you need to know that as a packager. All my attempts to use cdbs failed horribly because I could not figure out how to do things.
<Tonio_> hunger: not talking about you, the problem is the basic debian packaging
<Tonio_> hunger: the debian k3b package should be based on cdbs
<Tonio_> hunger: that was not for you, don't mind :) hehe :)
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm I the kind of guy that insults the work done by other people in the crew ? I don't think so ^^
<hunger> Tonio_: I hadn't assumed you were trying to assign tasks to me. I just said that I know many people (incl. me) that consider themselves to be too stupid for cdbs:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: cdbs is for stupid people !
<Tonio_> hunger: I learned to package with cdbs, and learned debhelper later
<Tonio_> hungerno need to now what you do ith cdbs, just load the good .mk files and that's it for a basic package :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Really? I find debhelper much simpler as it does not hide so much from me. Way easier to figure out how to do things.
<Tonio_> hunger: that's why I use cdbs, because it is for me, aka stupid people :)
<hunger> Tonio_: cdbs is great... as long as everything is straight forward... but what ever is?
<Tonio_> hunger: true
<Tonio_> hunger: talking aout the packaging, why removing the iso and cue mimetypes ?
<Tonio_> do they conflict with another package ?
* hunger shrugs. No idea.
<Tonio_> hunger: okay I'll investigate ;)
<mhb> Riddell: what about us  and desktop-effects? was something planned?
<nosrednaekim> hey, I think I found a bug in the installer
<nosrednaekim> when you try to cancle the downloading of package lists, it crashes
<Hobbsee> mhb: mvo's looking into a compiz-kde package
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's actually quite nice.  or would be, if it didnt have large bugs in it
<mhb> Hobbsee: but it's surely more stable than kwin_composite :o)
<Hobbsee> erm,....
<Hobbsee> not sure on that one
<Hobbsee> i dont like how this occasionally seems to eat windows, and how it's sometimes impossible to seelct windows with the mouse
<nosrednaekim> Konqueror can't start the cooky manager
<Riddell> mhb: I'd like to see a kde desktop package which just works, but all a bit vauge really
<Riddell> mhb: note I'm at akademy from now until the end of next week so unreliable computer time
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, would you like to see other major kde apps like k3b going to bzr ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes please
<Tonio_> Hobbsee needs to register a new branch I guess right ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: they all need get-orig-source lines too
<Riddell> note that amarok is in bzr upstream, we should branch that and do it properly (merges etc)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think you can just upload the new branch, and it auto-registers
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I'm not familiar with bzr and the branch creation process, can you brief me a bit about it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<Hobbsee> is a fairly good primer on it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee the point is that bzr is slow as hell.........
<xerosis_> Hobbsee: any chance of adept in bzr?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee initial download of kdepim/debian is 3 times longuer that downloading the all source package...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's getting faster.  and usually only the original checkout is slow
<Hobbsee> true.  bzr update is much faster
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what i like about it is that i dont have to find 10 bugs to fix or whatever, to make it worth an upload
<Tonio_> Hobbsee the point is that we won't have local things waiting for upload
<Hobbsee> i can fix a few, commit, and then a few more a few days later.  and maybe someone else have put in a copule of fixes.  which is then less stuff to build, and download
<Tonio_> we can upload something that is not over and upload the package later, true
<Hobbsee> i'm not understanding you
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is it a bad thing not having local things waiting for upload?
<Hobbsee> it's very annoying, if anyone else wants access to it, to test it out
<Tonio_> Hobbsee one question, why don't we have one project with several branches in it ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee each package is there one project..... doesn't make sense
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: mainlyb ecause most of those sections of kde were already registered, so the "upstream" lists of bugs are already there.
<Hobbsee> i couldnt see the point of having 3 separate kdebase's, for eg.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee that'll be hard to maintain with hundreds of package in my opinion
<Hobbsee> and because i didnt think of it.
<Tonio_> I would have done a kubuntu-desktop project with all packages in main in the form of a branch
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're welcome to change it, to something more sane.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's probably fairly easy to do, too.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee second step probably :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's precisely why i requested for comments about what we should do.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee just that I don't see how to create a new branch without the website....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I have read the wiki, but I can't find it
<Tonio_> I have done it once, for kdesudo, but I can't remember how.... :(
<Hobbsee> use push sftp://tonio_@bazarr........
<Hobbsee> the command is listed in that guide
<Tonio_> hum, indeed
<Tonio_> just that I have to create the project before, which annoys me a lot :)
<Tonio_> I wanted to add all my package in it, but register 40 projects would be very annoying ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee okay here is a proposal, let's meet toonight here if you can and let's think of the best solution how to structure this, are you okay ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure.  if i'm on irc, then that's fine
<Tonio_> Hobbsee great
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you define how many hours away "tonight" is?
<mikkael> i just installed "kde-tweak" from gutsy repos. there is no menu-entry and i cant find it in kcontrol. thats the homepage. http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=51170&forumpage=2
<mikkael> should i file a bug ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, don't get me wrong, I agree with you on the bzr approach, I'm just unsure the way we structured this is adapted to heavy usage
<Tonio_> Hobbsee as you know, I maintain a LOT of applications :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that.  i more did that as a way to try it out
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and i've already got some of those changes listed in those bzr branches
<Tonio_> Hobbsee of course, a first attempt is always good, but requires a second step :)
<Hobbsee> no questoin there
<Tonio_> Hobbsee look at the kde-extras branch on alioth
<Tonio_> Hobbsee one project, one branch per app
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Tonio_> and one global branch for those like me who are working on potentially every package
<Tonio_> Hobbsee that's the good way to do
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee also what would be nice is a script that apt-get source the package, bzr exports and builds the new source package
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.  was hoping you'd write one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee doing this manually is a bit annoying, and that's pretty easy to basically script
<Tonio_> Hobbsee that'll be the third step I guess :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee this is basically what we've done for the french parliament, but that was using svn
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to try to build kdepim with opensync support, that'll generate more files I have to put in a package
<Tonio_> Riddell: where would you put the dh_install --list-missing thing in a cdbs based packaging ?
<Tonio_> hum, looks like utils.mk does the trick
<mhb> good afternoon
<Tonio_> yop mhb :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi I'm changing a few things to the kdepim packaging, since once again, as we synced with debian, the desktop files for the kontact component are back in the kontact package, which is not good
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<xerosis_> mhb: what's hello in czech?
<mhb> RadiantFire: around?
<RadiantFire> for not long
<RadiantFire> I have to go to work in 5 mins
<RadiantFire> sorry, connection cut out on me again yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: the result is that "news" is back in the components list of kontact on the left bar, even if the .so files are not installed.... that's unfair.... I'll try to get debian doing this properly for less maintainance in the future :)
<RadiantFire> so whats up mhb?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also discovered kitchensync.install file is missing, so the package is therefore empty, which is due to the fact that the multisync support has been removed, but the package dpesn't build-depends on opensync
<mhb> RadiantFire: have you played with kde4 kdesu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: conclusion : kdepim packaging is BAD ;)
<RadiantFire> hmm... I have not
<RadiantFire> does it function differently?
<Tonio_> mhb: I thought about that nonewdcop thing
<Tonio_> mhb: if implementing this is very long and complicated, that's really a problem, since then we'll have to do it for one release only....
<Tonio_> mhb: correction : 2 versions, as gutsy + 1 will use kde3 in the first place
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: have you done the opensync MIR yet?
<Hobbsee> or has someone?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no I'm just testing this atm
<RadiantFire> oh, thats sad
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if it works or not
<Hobbsee> that's what's blocking kdepim, and why kitchensync stuff is not installed.
<RadiantFire> mhb: I must be off to work, I wll look at kdesu4 this evening or this weekend sometime
<Hobbsee> there was going to be a new versoin of opensync, which is what lure was waiting on
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, they don't want too many libs in main, I know that, but well in 2007, mobile syncing support is important, btw
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: does the builddep need to be in universe ?
<Tonio_> s/universe/main ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: to build a main package?  yes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what is the problem in building with opensync support and keep kitchensync-opensync in universe ?
<Hobbsee> well, on the buildds
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's pret stupid imho
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if kitchensync-opensync is in kdepim, or split?
<Tonio_> that's why we are castrating a lot of packages of their functionalities
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the code is in kdepim now
<Hobbsee> i realise that
<Hobbsee> you need all the build deps to be in main, to build a main package
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but there is no package concerning this, so I have to build and then fix the packaging, but we need opensync in main for this
<Hobbsee> exactly...
<Tonio_> *shit*
* Hobbsee isnt sure why this is so new and revolutionary, that it's such a surprise.
<mhb> Hobbsee: will there be a meeting?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I mean - you proposed one
<Hobbsee> this was also discussed around the time of the merging kde 3.5.7, although i guess Tonio_ wanst here
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: opensync supports syncml, which multisync doesn't
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  wednesday 1400 UTC i think
<Tonio_> and syncml is the new standard protocol for mobile device synchronization
<mhb> Hobbsee: please make some buzz about it, so others are aware of that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: simply this :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: of course
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm in at work tomorrow - i'm hoping to grab the roster then, as i dont think it was done on thursday
<Hobbsee> no point scheduling a meeting, and fidnign i cant be there
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: fair enough.  so it needs a MIR, which has always been planned, and lure was wanting to wait for the non-broken release of opensync.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is the current one broken ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: even if it's to early to get that in main now, packaging needs fixing for this :)
<Tonio_> let's anticipate
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i believe, from when i merged it, that the files for the kontact componets are there because otherwise they're installed from two places at once.  and so dpkg errors out.
<Hobbsee> so it wasnt just a screwup, as you didnt do the packaging.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, this is just a stupid packaging, I already fixed it twice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can apt-file search , there is no dupe on that point
<Tonio_> just that the kontact knode desktop file should be installed with knode, not kontact
<Hobbsee> it wasnt fixed when i first found it, so i've got no idea what your "fixing" involved.
<Tonio_> that doesn't make sense
<Hobbsee> indeed.  but the entire directory that the knode desktop file is in *gets installed by kontact*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the fixing is simply to rewrite the .install files, installing each desktop file with the package it depends on to work
<Hobbsee> and seeing as knode depends on kontact anyway...
<Tonio_> each desktop file uses a different part and lib
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but kontact doesn't depend on knode :)
<Hobbsee> so you need to specify each desktop file explicitly, and not the entire directory
<Tonio_> so installing kontact results a knode component in the left menu that fails to launch because knode isn't installed
<Tonio_> here is the problem
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: exactly
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: only by recommends, yes.
<Hobbsee> which are instaleld by default
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: knode is installed on a default installation now ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's impossible, knode is in universe
<Hobbsee> still, you cant fix the package to install opensync until you do a MIR, or find someone else to, else whatever you upload will sit in depwait
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can fix the package, put it in an experimental branch of bzr, and wait for the mir ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: remember bzr ? :) ^^
<Hobbsee> all i seem to be getting out of this is you saying that your way is right, the way it's been done previously is wrong, and that you think everyone else is crap
<Hobbsee> hopefully, i'm wrong.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the opensync/kdepim packaging will have to be done some day, I just want to anticipate
<Hobbsee> this is true.  but doing things in a logical order is well, logical.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ????????
<Hobbsee> as in, the MIR first, packaging later
<Hobbsee> seeing as the MIR will take forever, and the packaging is quick
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: am I the kind of guy that considers others people job is crap ?
<Hobbsee> you're saying so above.
<Tonio_> where ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the kdepim packaging has issues in it, for a very long time
<Hobbsee> conclusion : kdepim packaging is BAD ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there is a smiley -> AKA joking
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> but coming in and saying it's screwed up, and then demonstrating that you've forgotten about main/universe deps..is hardly...well, it's arrogant to say the least.  *shrugs*
<Edulix> hi!
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Tonio_> there are several problems, as for example kitchensync.install is missing, but the package isn't commented in control
<Edulix> will gutsy come with user selection in kdm? point and click
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that results an empty package, which is not good too
<Edulix> (I mean, by default)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it was commented in control, last i checked
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh.  yes, this one might be a bit insane, as i had a lot of trouble with brandon's machien at that point
<Edulix> I dn't understand why that's not done by default, it's very useful if you don't remember your username exactly, it's a good ui
<Hobbsee> Edulix: it already does,
<Edulix> Hobbsee: really? :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the .install files and the opensync part are different problems
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's a quirk of not having root there - i couldnt actually do anythign with teh working directory after leaving the pbuilder.
<Edulix> Hobbsee: please explain
<Hobbsee> so couldnt rebuild the source
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I said I wanted to fix the packaging issues, and I wanted to experimentally try the opensync part -> means testing locally
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: good luck to you
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so the main/universe build-deps is at that point not an issue
<Edulix> Hobbsee: is the user shown a list of ..ermm..users? wit nice icons and that :P
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you have java with konq right?
<Edulix> Hobbsee: something like http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=60890&file1=60890-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Bela+KDM+theme
<Edulix> but with kubuntu logo hehe
<Edulix> time to have dinner, bye!
<Hobbsee> Edulix: that's already there, if you install kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i have no idaea
<gnomefreak> the more i look into this the weirder it gets
<jjesse> morning
<Tonio_> okay, missunderstanding problem is resolved
* Tonio_ still loves Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Tonio_> and so to make it clear in front of the world :
<Tonio_> [kidding]  kdepim's packaging is BAD (but not to much) ^_^ ( ho yes, I'm joking ) [/kidding] 
<Hobbsee> and hopefully that it's not all hobbsee's fault.
<Tonio_> I'll try to unsure my futures "jokes" will appear as it here :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: as I said, what I'm tired of is the issues I have to merge some little changes that correct a few issues with debian
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so the debian packaging includes opensync by default ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dont remember, sorry
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll have a look
<Tonio_> thanks
<manchicken> mhb: What other program needs a dpkg --configure -a fix?
<mhb> manchicken: gdebi-kde
<manchicken> mhb: Because what I've been looking at doing here is pretty simple.  I don't know why we need a separate program to do this.
<mhb> hmm, because creating two wheels when we only need one is a bad practice
<manchicken> But we're not.
<manchicken> Here's what I'm doing.
<manchicken> Adept already had code for detecting a database locked situation.  So I'm just changing the dialog from an info alert to a yes/no/cancel warning.  Cancel closes adept, no carries on in read-only mode, and yes issues a shell escape to dpkg --configure -a.  If the dpkg --configure -a fails, then we give an info warning and exit.
<manchicken> Oh, and I'm closing the database before the shell escape and reopening it afterwards.
<mhb> if it had the code, why had it never use it?
<mhb> used
<manchicken> It had the alert, but it never tried to fix anything.
<manchicken> It's just that the error message it gave you was so useless that it didn't look like it was giving you a smart alert.
<mhb> okay, here's my comments
<mhb> what could we gain by hardcoding the "dpkg --configure -a" hook into this?
<mhb> we'd gain speed
<mhb> but do we need it?
<manchicken> It's not about gaining speed.
<manchicken> It's about simplicity for me.
<mhb> manchicken: consider this:
<mhb> manchicken: there are many more people with Kubuntu who can hack python code than those who can hack adept
<manchicken> does it really make sense to go to another program for one dialog and one shell escape?
<mhb> manchicken: so what happens if there's going to be a similar scenario like this one?
<manchicken> If adept were in python.... well people think it's slow now :)
<manchicken> I know you already came up with a python solution, and that's my fault for not doing this research when you needed it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Does kdesdk-scripts need to have it's own copy of licensecheck when it's in devscripts?
<manchicken> But I don't really think that expanding adepts range of languages used is worth over-complicating this solution.
<mhb> manchicken: no, you get me wrong
<Riddell> ScottK: no idea, sorry, busy
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<mhb> manchicken: I'm for launching an external command that (if all goes well) returns just a number
<ScottK> Hobbsee: How about you?  Does kdesdk-scripts need to have it's own copy of licensecheck when it's in devscripts?
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<ScottK> Any suggestions on who I should ask?
<mhb> manchicken: but launching a specific command is a very inflexible way to solve this
<manchicken> mhb: Not if it is the solution.
<Hobbsee> um, no
<ScottK> Deleting the kde specific one would be the shortest path forward.
<ScottK> OK.
<manchicken> mhb: There is no other way that I know of to solve that problem.
<mhb> manchicken: in this case
<manchicken> If there was you would be completely right.
<mhb> manchicken: what about other cases?
<manchicken> But this is a specific problem, so I'm apprehensive to justify over-engineering for general cases.
<mhb> manchicken: the wrapper python script adds flexibility to the problem-solving
<mhb> manchicken: what if it suddenly changes to "dpkg --configure -b" ?
<mhb> :o)
<manchicken> Yeah, but how s the python script any more flexible then the C+ soution?
<manchicken> solution*
<mhb> manchicken: it's easy to hack on
<manchicken> mhb: Then it's a named constant, so we just modify one line in the code and recompile.
<manchicken> mhb: C++ isn't particularly difficult to hack.
<mhb> manchicken: adept is
<manchicken> mhb: Hell, I've been doing so.
<manchicken> mhb: Not really.  It just takes a little more time to follow.
<mhb> manchicken: I'm doing that, too
<manchicken> Anybody who's ever worked with legacy code will look at adept and feel right at home.
<fdoving> without too much background info, i don't think a separate app is the way to go with this issue.
<mhb> okay then, I'm overvoted without too much background info :o)
<fdoving> there might even be situations when you actually use some other program, that locks the db, i can't understand what that separate program could do, besides 'dpkg --configure -a'
<manchicken> mhb: I know you worked to get this other solution in there, and I'm really sorry I didn't get the research to you in time for you not to have done that, but I really don't know if it's necessary here.
<mhb> fdoving: show the error message that "dpkg --configure -a" reported, for example.
<mhb> fdoving: but this particular command is not very verbose, I have to admit
<manchicken> But that's really easy to do in the C++, too.
<manchicken> It's probably only 5 or 6 lines.
<fdoving> could probably make it 2 too, with some kdialog magic. :)
<mhb> fdoving: oh please no pop-ups :o)
<fdoving> mhb: you want popups for errors :)
<manchicken> fdoving: Well, I'd have to connect a slot to the signal that gives you stderr and stdout output :)
<manchicken> Because there's no way I'd do a dpkg --configure -a for this without having it as an asynchronous call :)
<fdoving> ok, 5-6 it is, you can connect on one line you know, one loooong :)
<manchicken> fdoving: Yes, but then I would be less of a man.
<manchicken> :)
<fdoving> and you can also use one-char names for everything :)
<mhb> manchicken: okay, suit yourself. The only reason why I'd hate you for this is that I'm going to have to maintain exact the same code in Python for gdebi-kde.
<manchicken> mhb: Is gdebi-kde in python?
<mhb> manchicken: but of course, I'm faster in python, so I can go for a konsole kpart and nice "Show Details" button :D
<mhb> manchicken: correct.
<manchicken> mhb: That's cool.  I'm going to show a "please wait" screen and post all of the output to stdout.
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> mhb: Then it makes more sense to do it this way in python :)
<manchicken> Ooh, I thought of another reason to do this in C++ :)
<manchicken> Have you ever built adept from source?  The #1 annoyance with that is too many dependencies.  Adept has far to many dependencies.  Doing this in python would add three more: the script itself, python, and the qt bindings for python.
<manchicken> mhb: Besides... how could you hate me?  I'm manchicken.  Everybody loves chicken.
<mhb> manchicken: of course :o) the only thing I hate is waste of (my) time .o)
<mhb> manchicken: so if you want to create and maintain a solution within adept, be my guest
<manchicken> mhb: And I hate you wasting time, too... especially whenit's my fault :)
<mhb> manchicken: it wasn't that much time, and pty practice is always handy
<manchicken> mhb: I really am sorry :)
<mhb> also, every feature/bug-fix is a five-liner, but if it was that simple, we'd be correcting 100 bugs a day.
<manchicken> mhb: I got close to that yesterday.
<manchicken> I fixed 3.
<manchicken> ;)
<mhb> manchicken: is it possible to configure the default state of the expanders in "manager" ?
<manchicken> mhb: Of course it's possible.
<manchicken> We need to make it so that it remembers previous states though I think.
<mhb> manchicken: yes, that's what I meant
<manchicken> I think by default, if a user has never seen adept before, everything should be open.
<mhb> manchicken: make it so that it's configurable through a config file
<manchicken> I think there's a wishlist about that.
<manchicken> But I still haven't even touched the adept task that I brought to the table for feisty.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> err, gutsy
<mhb> manchicken: I'd actually let the "tags" stuff closed by default
<mhb> it takes so much space
<mhb> and I haven't *ever* used it
<Tonio_> I don't like the "gutsy" name
<Tonio_> unfortable to write this one on a french keyboard
<Tonio_> feisty was much easier :)
<mhb> Tonio_: you don't use qwerty in France?
<manchicken> Tonio_: Well I can send you a US keyboad if you want ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<xerosis_> mhb: judging by my girlfriend's typing who's just started working in france, i don't think they do ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: nope :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe
<Tonio_> mhb: french keyboard is azerty
<Tonio_> so I have a mac variant of the azerty keyboard
<Tonio_> a bit messy I must say :)
<xerosis_> Tonio_: is there any justification for azerty?
<xerosis_> i suppose all the french questons words use q...
<fdoving> Tonio_: hi, can you have a look at this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKioUmountWrapper - and register/submit it ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: i need to run, thanks in advance.
<Tonio_> xerosis_: probably the response is : "NOT doing the same way than the fucking english !!"
<Tonio_> xerosis_: french are stupid you know :)
<xerosis_> Tonio_: no comment ;)
<Tonio_> xerosis_: but seriously, the real reason is probably the accents
<Tonio_> xerosis_: the french azerty is better for us since we have extended letters :    
<xerosis_> Tonio_: makes sense
<Tonio_> so the standard qwerty was limited
<mhb> manchicken: also, it would be very cool if the tag filter expanding caused the side bar to hide/show
<Tonio_> xerosis_: btw would could have done an extended version of qwerty, I don't understand the reson to change a<>q w<>z  putting M nearby L and no N etc.......
<mhb> manchicken: that's a real one-liner
<Tonio_> manchicken: doing the katapult thing
<manchicken> mhb: Heh
<manchicken> Tonio_: Merci :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: mais de rien mon cher :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: I still have a hard time believing that anybody is really capable of writing SQL that bad.
<Tonio_> manchicken: talking about the katapult code ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: katapult is not an app I know :) I didn't even knew it used sqllite as a backend
<manchicken> Yes.
<manchicken> It doesn't use sqlite, it uses whatever database settings it pulls from amarok.
<manchicken> So theoretically it is supposed to support every dbms that amarok does.
<manchicken> But all of the SQL is non-compliant and very MySQL specific.
<manchicken> Hopefully I fixed enough of it to get things working.
<manchicken> That program could be so much faster.
<Tonio_> manchicken: what is that horrible in the sql part ?
<Tonio_> I'm looking at it and well, it doesn't look that ugly :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: are you talking about the long "LEFT JOIN" thing ?
<Tonio_> that could be better I agree, but this is not that ugly.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: come out, another arrogant guy !!!
<Tonio_> manchicken: we should make a team :)
<manchicken> No, I'm talking about the double-quotes and the WHERE 1 AND bit.
<Tonio_> the "Kubuntu Arrogant Contributors" team :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: just kiddin', read upper you'll understand :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Not arrogant.  Just grouchy :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> manchicken: just developper I guess :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.
<manchicken> Nice.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: french jokes..... sorry for this :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> it's okay
<Tonio_> manchicken: indeed, the WHERE 1 is ugly
<Tonio_> same for double quotes
<Tonio_> manchicken: katapult is a launchpad project
<Tonio_> manchicken: did you try to get the patch merged ? Riddell should have the upload rights I think
<Riddell> he did, I didn't have time yet
<manchicken> Tonio_: I just put the patches up :)
<Riddell> and won't for a while, go ahead and upload, branch from my bzr archive if you want and put on in kubuntu-members
<Tonio_> Riddell: we'll do that together with Hobbsee probably :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to put lots of things on bzr, but well no time to create 40 projects :)
<Hobbsee> hooray, i get to be involved!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<xerosis_> Tonio_: if you stick a list of project on a wiki I'm sure I could help create a few
<Tonio_> xerosis_: the kubuntu-desktop could be a project, and each package a branch of it, imho
<Tonio_> xerosis_: no ?
<xerosis_> Tonio_: you probably know better than me
<mhb> Tonio_: depends on whether the LP folks allow this
<Tonio_> mhb: true
<Tonio_> mhb: but to my ears that sounds more logic I guess
<mhb> manchicken: by the way, is there a way to get the whole adept into qt designer?
<mhb> manchicken: so I can find out how the widgets are called
<Tonio_> manchicken: stupid question but how do you apply that patch ? :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: this is not a diff ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken: emacs specific thing ?
<manchicken> mhb: Not gonna happen :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: Is it < and > or is it - and + ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: yep ;)
<manchicken> I'm too inconsistent on my patches, I'm trying to get it.
<Tonio_> it is < >
<manchicken> Tonio_: Okay, so < is a - and > is a +
<Tonio_> manchicken: no problem I reapplyed it
<manchicken> mhb: Many of those widgets are dynamically generated.
<manchicken> mhb: The big list view that you see isn't actually using separate rows for each package.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm just unsure where the last line you had is supposed to go :)
<Tonio_> before or after the }
<manchicken> mhb: Instead it's subclassing the list view widget and binding to all of the methods like text and pixmap and such.
<manchicken> Ah.
<Tonio_> manchicken: any idea ?
<manchicken> Could you paste the line?
<Tonio_> manchicken: sure
<Tonio_> manchicken: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/124
<Tonio_> manchicken: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/125
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, adept was designed with simplicity and code beauty in mind, I see :o)
<Tonio_> manchicken: dunno which is os the good as I don't really understand what does the code do ;)
<manchicken> mhb: That was a performance decision.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, must have been
<manchicken> Tonio_: Fair enough :)
<manchicken> mhb: Can you imagine how much more memory it would take to load a separate object for each and every different package?
<mhb> manchicken: there isn't any docs that can tell me "oh, you're looking for a way to hide the sidebar? But of course, the sidebar is called SideBarWidget...
<nixternal> mornin'
<manchicken> mhb: No, but the code is pretty easy to figure out if you just follow it.
<manchicken> It takes time though, I won't lie.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, but the documentation is the thing that lowers the input time in such scenarios when the code is more complex than usual
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Most of the time the solutions a little complex.
<Tonio_> manchicken: so which one is the good one ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: I'm trying to load your pages still :)
<Tonio_> lol
<manchicken> 125
<manchicken> Because the for loop is generating a list of clauses, and the sqlQuery.append() bit with the clauses.join() call takes those clauses and makes them int a long string of (clause AND clause AND clause)
<manchicken> And unfortunately, I'm going to have to do some hacking for bill paying purposes, too.  heh
<nixternal> http://livestream.fsf.org:8800
<nixternal> GPLv3 announcement in 5 minutes!
<manchicken> Ooh, amarok looks different on gutsy.  Very nice.
<manchicken> I haven't even looked at it yet.
<xerosis_> what happened to kvncviewer?
<xerosis_> ignore me...
<Riddell> those FSF and GPL3 logos look like devilish
<manchicken> RMS time.
<manchicken> And some lag.
<manchicken> Oh, did their audio just drop out?
<Riddell> works for me but keeps skipping
<nixternal> ya, keeps buffering in kaffeine
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a way to force a universe app to be included in the translations pack ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like kerry is used by a lot of people, and the translation is very poor by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be interesting to have it in the packs imho
<nixternal> yay mako!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what of kdebase do you think is causing this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66827 in kdebase "[site-issue]  konqueror doesnt handle frames correctly. eg http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> it's one of our patches
<manchicken> So do we get new versions of GNU Emacs and such now?
<Hobbsee> (and that's a heck of a lot of patches to be carrying)
<manchicken> You know this is why we haven't gotten new versions of GNU stuff for a while.  heh
<nixternal> libk3b update isn't installing..but that could be due to the repos not have the updated version yet
<nixternal> libk3b-dev that is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: still that old bug ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: a friend of mine is asking when we're going to get a fix
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I already searched, I couldn't find the cause, as we don't have any patch on khtml
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it doesnt exist on debian, though.  nor upstream kde
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw the bug is basically due to bad html
<Hobbsee> tru ethat
<Hobbsee> but everywehere else seems to cope
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have done several tests, and the real cause is that the frame definition is bad, and you have frames in frames etc........
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> tur
<Hobbsee> *True
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but why does it only fail in ubuntu, dunno
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: could be in kdelibs btw, not obviously kdebase
<manchicken> mhb: My thing works, it's just got a couple tiny bugs.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: only the gmail spoof, the kwallet simplify, flash installer, and ajax encoding
<manchicken> And I have to figure out how to present the wait screen to the user better.
<manchicken> But it's unlocking the database.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep, bu none of these seems to be the cause
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you have 2 weeks to spend on this, I'd say : build without the patches, and readd them
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then go with decotomy
<Tonio_> the problem is that kdebase/libs are to heavy to proceed that way, that's the point :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Tonio_> that's why I didn't do it
<Tonio_> is decotomy correct in english ?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> no idea what that is
<nixternal> Tonio_: dichotomy
<Tonio_> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> no problemo
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: means get in the middle
<Tonio_> add 20 patches -> problem
<Hobbsee> oh right
<nixternal> in the middle, split, cutting in 2, division, bisected...ummmm
<Hobbsee> i believe you want "going by trial and error"
<Tonio_> remove 10 patches -> if problem resolved -> readd 5 patches etc......
<Hobbsee> which is effectively binary sorting, yes.
<Tonio_> take in the middle until you get the one :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep that's it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the term for the mathematical concept of this is dechotomy
<nixternal> which is odd, you would think it would be a bichotomy really...but hey, the english language is great at destroying true words
<Tonio_> dichotomy, sorry
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, fair enough
<Hobbsee> tha't ssounding slightly familiar
<Tonio_> nixternal: true that
<nixternal> I have a Philosophy professor from Romania, and she makes it easier to understand because she will translate her native latin tongue nicely
<nixternal> she always tells us how for people that have been speaking english their entire life, they destroy it, and that it is easier for someone who is learning it to pick it up correctly
<mhb> it'd be great to have tools for stuff like this one
<mhb> actually it's a two-part task
<mhb> one tool checks for the mistake and the other handles the patching/unpatching
<manchicken> Riddell: Should I be editing the changelog in my patches?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably fix kds to get .deb associated to gdebi by default instead of ark
<manchicken> I'll tell you, as tricky as the adept code is, for what it's doing and how much data it is processing, adept is one fast and convenient program.
<Riddell> manchicken: onnly if you're sending .debdiffs
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<manchicken> Riddell: Ah.  I'm not doing that.
<mhb> Tonio_: of course
<Tonio_> manchicken: pign ?
<Tonio_> or mhb maybe ?
<mhb> ever ready
<mhb> Tonio_: what's up?
<manchicken> Tonio_: Wuddup?
<Tonio_> manchicken, mhb:there a couple of bugs in kerry that I would like to fix, but I don't understand the issue
<Tonio_> everything valid in the code, but it fails
<Tonio_> I'd like to print out some variable to understand what's going on, but that generaly fails
<Tonio_> just gimme 5 minutes and I show you the problem
<manchicken> kerry?  The search thing?
<mhb> manchicken: no, the presidential candidate :o)
<manchicken> mhb: Oh, there's a lot of bugs in that fella.
<manchicken> mhb: One of them ate his "courage"
<DaSkreech> I'm back if anyone pinged me
<DaSkreech>  My history is gone
<DaSkreech> manchicken: His tasty tasty courage?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: No, his not so tasty courage.
* DaSkreech grins as manchicken doesn't get the Futurama reference
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I don't remember that one.... :S
<DaSkreech> When Fry and bender joined the army before they got sent off when war were declared
<DaSkreech> :)
<Tonio_> manchicken, mhb: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/126
<DaSkreech> You haev a paste.tonio? :D That's great
<Tonio_> manchicken, mhb: what i added there is just the "isRegisteredApplication" thing, seems correct to me
<Tonio_> manchicken: , mhb: ftbfs, here is the build issue..... I must say I don't understand : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/127
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: yep :) pretty usefull
<Tonio_> manchicken: hope you can help on that point
<mhb> Tonio_: change the QString to QCString
<manchicken> Ah, yeah.
<manchicken> that C makes a big difference :)
<Tonio_> mhb: oups
<Tonio_> what is the difference ?
<Tonio_> well I didn't write the initial QString thing, best would be to convert the variable but how to ?
<Tonio_> would a QCString toto = name; do the job ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: A QCString is a C-string.
<manchicken> like a null-terminated string.
<mhb> http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/qcstring.html
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay so now how to convert the qstring to qcstring ?
<manchicken> Tonio_: qstring_ptr->utf8()
<mhb> damn, you beat me
<manchicken> mhb: I are teh 1337.
<manchicken> Tonio_: so in your call to that dcop method do...     if (kapp->dcopClient()->isApplicationRegistered(name.utf8())) {
<mhb> yeah, if the question was about Prolog, I'd have the upper hand now :o)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I love my Qt :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: according to the qt doc, that should work too, right ?
<Tonio_> QCString appname = QCString(name);
<Tonio_> if name is a QString, of course
<mhb> Tonio_: AFAICR, no
<Tonio_> mhb: hum, that's exactly how it's written in the doc.... strange
<manchicken> Tonio_: Sure.
<Tonio_> manchicken: means that should work ?
<manchicken> What's interesting is that you can assign a QCString to a QString, but not the other way around.  You have to process the QString to make it a QCString.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yup.
<manchicken> err, Tonio_No, you can't do that.
<manchicken> You can't convert a QCString to a QString like that.  You have to call the utf8() method.
<manchicken> At least that's what I read of that.
<mhb> heh, who's leet now?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't see any constructor like that in the docs. I might be wrong, though.
<manchicken> mhb: I gave a much better explanation.
<Tonio_> manchicken: testing :)
<manchicken> mhb: :P
<mhb> manchicken: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/596003
<mhb> manchicken: get it?
<manchicken> mhb: What is that?  Scheme?
<manchicken> erlang?
<mhb> manchicken: prolog, like I said :o)
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Never touched prolog :)
<manchicken> I've gotta run and rescue my sister from the side of the road.
<nixternal> screw touching it, I don't ever think I have heard of it
<manchicken> She's got a flat and no donut.
<manchicken> Later y'all.
<nixternal> I hate donuts, the spare ones that is
* n8k99 loves laying donuts on the supermarket hardtop
<DaSkreech> mhb: sebas made some commits to the plasmoid if you wanna test
<mhb> DaSkreech: will do, give me a minute
<nixternal> man, Dove chocolates are the bestest
<mhb> DaSkreech: still can't convince it to reload properly
<DaSkreech> :-) ok
<mhb> DaSkreech: when I close it and put a new one, the correct status is set
<ScottK> nixternal: Got a minute for a pm...
<nixternal> sure
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-30
* Hobbsee gah's at tonio
<nixternal> shhh, you guys are making to much noise
<Hobbsee> proofreading announcements and such is good
<Hobbsee> Tride 2 CD Released  on http://kubuntu.org/ is obviously not correct
<Hobbsee> how does one fix it?
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<doc__> hi there
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> h Hobbsee
* Jucato was supposed to disappear for a few days (weeks...) but remembered the akademy...
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Jucato> what was that thing you guys used in UDS where you can listen in on the talks/sessions?
<Hobbsee> voip?
<Hobbsee> a phone in the middle of the table?
<Hobbsee> twinkle?
<Jucato> hm... voip I think... nvm :)
* Hobbsee ponders reporting a bug on kdepim, and assigning it to tonio
* Jucato wished there were something like that in the akademy talks...
* Jucato checks an adept bug...
<Hobbsee> it's time for Dr Who!
<Tonio_> yo
* Jucato wonders why adept's packages use '-', but the commmands use '_'
<mhb> good morning
<Tonio_> Jucato: developpers, developpers, developpers.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you screwed it up.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: kdepim
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: file conflicts all over the place
<Hobbsee> thought you said you were fixing, not breakign :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like I missed to put the correct conflicts in the control file
<Tonio_> damn......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's a common issue when moving the files within the packages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw, just apt-get remove kdepim-data upgrade and install kdepim-data
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there is no conflict in the package, there is a conflict between the old package and the new one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no impact on new installatio for example
<Tonio_> I should have thought about that
<Tonio_> okay I'll upload a transition version with the correct conflicts in it
<Tonio_> I suck ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hrm.  seems running it thru again works
<Hobbsee> so yeah, it doesnt look like a conflict this time
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: btw - when you uploaded kdebase, you didnt bother to take my changes to it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is that some components like knode are updated before kdepim-data
<Tonio_> depends the order
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> if kdepim-data is uploaded first, no conflict
<Tonio_> if you go over the conflict, then kdepim-data will be upgraded
<Tonio_> then a second dist-upgrade will work
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: also I've prepared the packaging for opensync, but everything is disabled at the moment
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: once we have opensync in main, all we have to do is uncomment everything in debian/control and reupload
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee --> dishes
<Tonio_> so basically, the first dist-upgrade fails, but the second will work.... no need to fix then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's acceptable during a dev-cycle
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw we have to consider a future festy-> gutsy upgrade
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the problem will be the same
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> that's between herd 4 and 5, so we need to think around herd 4
<Hobbsee> s/herd/tribe/
* Hobbsee back soon - dishes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what w should do is say in debian/control than knode conflicts with kdepim-data (< xxx)
<Tonio_> but that'll have another impact :
<Tonio_> kdepim-data will be deleted, and therefore will be kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> and kdepi-data will then not be upgraded
<Tonio_> I think a 2 shots upgrades is "better"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what changes in kdebase ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did I miss something ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the bzr content looked outdated, I just checked the changelog file, nothing in it, so I avoided this, yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe we should take care of filling the changelog everytime we upload
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sorry if I missed something, what was it ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just be sure it's not that I didn't bother to put your changes to it, I didn't sa them
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: otherwise I of course would have done it :)
* Tonio_ is doing the latest k3b upgrade !
<Jucato> is it possible to see who confirmed a bug report in LP?
<Jucato> oh nvm duh!
* Jucato wonders if bug reporters know that they shouldn't confirm their own bug reports :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the changelog *was* filled.
<Hobbsee> for kdebase
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Jucato> I was looking if a bug was filed in Adept... ended up trying to triage some adept bugs lol
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ? strange, I was sure I had checked
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sorry for this then I'll have to be more carefull next time
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no problem, i uploaded a version when you did
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ho so you already uploaded bzr ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: want me to prepare a package ?
<Jucato> is there a setting in LP that automatically subscribes you to a bug you comment on?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i did fro kdebase, but i've modified others too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't see your changes in bzr/kdebase
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the revision is version 2
<Tonio_> means your initial upload and my upload
<Tonio_> this is why I didn't took care of the changes, revision was revision one, means no change for me
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: am I wrong
<Tonio_> ?
<Hobbsee> looking
<Hobbsee> grumble
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did I do something wrong ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dont think so
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe you just didn't commit your changes, since we now should be at revision 3
<Tonio_> means initial, your upload and my upload
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i committed, i dont remember pushing though
<Hobbsee> which is odd, as i'd seen my changes their earlier
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: very strange......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you bzr push or bzr commit ?
<Tonio_> I don't know the difference I must say, I generally bzr update and bzr commit, using the same way than with svn
<Hobbsee> you certainly need to commit first
<Hobbsee> but i suspect you need to push after that
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I didn't push
<Tonio_> just commit
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you see my changes ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> strange.....
<Tonio_> basically you can usr bzr like svn
<Tonio_> bzr checkout
<Tonio_> bzr update
<Tonio_> bzr add
<Tonio_> bzr commit
<Tonio_> that's enoght for the common usage
<Tonio_> good point with bzr, no need to "bzr delete" to remove files, just remove them
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: k, so it just hates me.
<Hobbsee> no idea why, because that's what i did
<Tonio_> very strange.......
<Tonio_> well I could have overwritten your changes, but the revision number would have grown in that case...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: any suggestions for the multimedia part ? I'll work on that next week, means video players integration and kdebluetooth mostly
<Tonio_> there is a path I'd like to be done for kdebluetooth, to change the stupid way it works in the systray
<Tonio_> you have 2 modes : always display the icon or only display when there is an active connection, that's fairly stupid
<Tonio_> the icon should show up when there is a bluetooth capable device detected, and hide if there isn't
<Tonio_> because without the icon there is no way to initiate the icon without going manually in konq
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pushing kdemultimedia now.
<Hobbsee> we'll see if it hates me
<Tonio_> and there is no reason to always show
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well multimedia for me means kaffeine, kmplayer
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah right, so not kdemultimedia
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't play a lot with kdemltimedia in fact
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/kde3.5.7/kdemultimedia/kdemultimedia-3.5.7/debian$ bzr push sftp://hobbsee@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdemultimedia/debian
<Hobbsee> Enter passphrase for key '/home/sarah/.ssh/id_dsa':
<Hobbsee> Pushed up to revision 3.
<Hobbsee> no one does
<Hobbsee> it still had bugs from *breezy*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ouch.........
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then w should give it love I guess :)
<Tonio_> alleeOSX: hey :)
<Tonio_> alleeOSX: what's the status of bluetooth/feisty ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: requires someone with knowledge about it.  i went thru a whole chunk of it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay... https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdemultimedia/debian
<Tonio_> alleeOSX: I wanted to give a look at the kdebluetooth branch, but I know your already did so I'd appreciate that we sync our efforts :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: great
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: already created a project for this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, ages ago.  actually, i think one was already created
<Tonio_> okay
<Hobbsee> we should probably move the branches to be under a KDE project before going too far, though
<Tonio_> how do you initially create a branch, simply ?
<Tonio_> no time to read the bzr doc :)
<Tonio_> just do a bzr add
<Tonio_> but how to put the branch behind the good project ?
<Hobbsee> just read the relevant section of the howto
<Tonio_> bzr push I guess ?
<Hobbsee> bzr push sftp://<your LP ID>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<team you want to have access>/<project name>/<branchname>
<Hobbsee> after a commit, etc
<Tonio_> okay, that's not very clear in the wiki
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'ts slightly confusing
<gnomefreak> you sometimes need to use --create-prefix
<Tonio_> the point is that in the "new branch" section, they talk about a bzr commit BEFORE the initial upload, which doesn't make sense to me
<Hobbsee> well, you do commit before you push.  it seems
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: strange :)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> it's still a bit of a black art to me
<Hobbsee> but hey...downloading kde* for one little fix is annoying.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well that means commit is for local update, and then push to sync with the server
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Hobbsee> sometimes it seems to uplaod anyway...bah, i dont know
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is that I NEVER did a push for kds for example, just commit -m "my message"
<Tonio_> and that's it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.  which is odd.
<Tonio_> yup, I'll have to investigate on that poinr
<Tonio_> s/r/t
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Tonio_> okay k3b building, I leave the computer for a moment :)
<gnomefreak> what page is this that tells you how to use bzr?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is there a way to force the tralsnation for universe apps ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: atm, afaik, the only way to get an app in the langpacks is to have the apps in main
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but some apps have very poor translation, despite they are widelly used, like kerry for example
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is there a way to force the pot file extraction for a specific universe app ?
<Tonio_> mhb manchicken: I was able to finish the patch for kerry and nie integration with knotes :)
<Tonio_> mhb, manchicken: as always, one line -> one hour :)
<Tonio_> that took me a moment for a very simple thing :)
<Tonio_> there where 2 bugs in fact...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no idea @ translations.  my main language is english, so it's not something i notice much
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the problem ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kerry translation is really, really poor
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Jucato waits in line for his turn at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> but kerry is probably used by 30% of kubuntu users, at least
* Hobbsee doesnt use kerry.
<Hobbsee> but fair enough
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no but we should consider it a very important application, even if it is in universe
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> same for klamav for example
<Tonio_> I have plans for klamav and gutsy
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: is that build with clamav by chance?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what for?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: good integration
<gnomefreak> there is a clamav team now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: klamav is a requirement for kde based desktop in companies
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: is there ? cool :)
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> aka main
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: yeah it was made within the past week
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: well I don't deal with clamav, but I maintain klamav for ages
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I      should join the team I guess
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: if its built under same source than go for it
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: no it is a separate tarball
<gnomefreak> oh
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I hope the team will help in having a "clean" clamav-getfiles script
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I always had to fix it to work on ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> there was talk about dropping it iirc
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: NO !
<gnomefreak> but since new team i guess we keep it
<Tonio_> that's so usefull !
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: the script is really usefull in companies
<gnomefreak> true
<Tonio_> where you may want to release the signature database with your own schedule
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: for example the french parliament support team will use it
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that makes sense
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: do you think companies allow automatic updates of their antivirus ?
* gnomefreak has no need for it yet
<Tonio_> that's way too dangerous
<gnomefreak> true
<Tonio_> so you have to control the antivirus update, but also the database update
<Tonio_> that's probably the most important
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could I borrow you for a while regarding bug 119243
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119243 in adept "adept manager & license agreement issue" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119243
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: is there a good frontend for gnome for clamav ?
<gnomefreak> not that im aware of let me see if there is
<Hobbsee> Jucato: looking
<gnomefreak> avscan
<Jucato> thankies :)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: thats all i found
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: okay :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what about it?  if you're wanting someone to fix it, you should poke manchicken or Tonio_
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh, just requesting to change it back to "bug"
<Tonio_> manchicken: talking about adept, the repository manager fails to load
<Tonio_> manchicken: an "update" is launched instead
<Tonio_> manchicken: is that known issue
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: want to see an amazing bug ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't figure out how that's possible :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you should have openoffice.org-draw in the "found objects" in kmenu right ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the default on gutsy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: tried to get it in the nice section, the desktop file is correct
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the bug is this :
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: rename ooo-draw.desktop to whatever -> it goes in the good section
<Hobbsee> Jucato: done
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oo-draw.desktop for example, works
<Jucato> Hobbsee: thankies :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: mine's not in lost and found anymore.  i think they fixed that bug
<Hobbsee> but that's...odd
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just rename it to ooo-draw.desktop -> the Categories section of the desktop file is ignored, and the entry goes in the "found objects"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I have the bug here
<Hobbsee> weird
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the bug is a kde bug, not a ooo one
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: a file called "ooo-draw.desktop" fails to be parsed by kde
<Tonio_> well only the "Categories" fails to be parsed
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's probably the weirdest issue I've seen so far ;)
<Tonio_> well I have a workarround -> patching the source to rename the desktop file
<Tonio_> but that's not nice
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll do that just in case we can't find the real fix before the release
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you confirm the repository manager fails to load in adept ?
<Tonio_> latest k3b uploaded to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> looking
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll email the kdepim changes to debian once again, so hopfully we will not have to maintain the kontact services in the future
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> k
<Hobbsee> good luck with that one
<Tonio_> yep :/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: even more strange
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: create a oo-draw.desktop link in /usr/share/applications to ooo-draw.desktop
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: manage repos just seems to call "fetch updates"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you have 2 entries now :) the link goes in the good section-> graphics
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the standard still fails to parse
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is the "same" file, since it is a link :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: f*ucked up isn't it ? ^^
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep same issue here :) we'll have to ping manchicken for this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll try to grep the kdelibs code for "ooo"
<Tonio_> hobabut the strange thing is that the problem doesn't occur with ooo-impress for example
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so I thought the issue was with "draw"
<Tonio_> I tried to rename to ooo-drow.desktop then
<Tonio_> works too
<Tonio_> whatever you change in the name, it works.......
<Tonio_> I never saw something that strange in the linux world.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: reminds me of my years using windows :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: wednesday, 1400 UTC, are you around?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> why ??
<Hobbsee> meeting
<Hobbsee> mhb: ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ?
* Jucato computes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: oki ;)
<Jucato> sure
<Hobbsee> cool
<Jucato> hm... will Riddell and kwwii be able to make it? their at the aKademy right?
* Jucato wonders who else is there...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: said he should be able to, he said 1400 was OK by him
<Hobbsee> what stuff do you want discussed?
<Jucato> kool :)
<Jucato> moi? can't think of anything right now...
* Jucato is sore all over...
<Hobbsee> all of you
* Jucato watches the tumbleweeds..
<xerosis> afternoon
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> xerosis: 1400 utc wednesday - are you around?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: am on uni holidays so always around ;)
<Hobbsee> excellent
<Hobbsee> (where are you?)
<xerosis> uni?
<xerosis> or general?
<Hobbsee> general
<xerosis> Hobbsee: middle of england
<Hobbsee> ahhh, nice
<xerosis> it is for UTC :)
<xerosis> must suck for you
<xerosis> Hobbsee: erm, what's happening wednesday?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> midnight
<Hobbsee> so not too bad
* Hobbsee is a night owl
<xerosis> is there an agenda yet?
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<jjesse> midnig utc? midnignt hobsse time?
<xerosis> Hobbsee: I'm not a kubuntu member?
<jjesse> xerosis: that doesn't mena you can't come
<xerosis> jjesse: they might pick on me
<jjesse> we are actually pretty nice :)
* gnomefreak makes mental note to pick on xerosis at kubuntu meeting
* xerosis keeps quiet now
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> xerosis: doesnt matter
<gnomefreak> xerosis: its safe
<Hobbsee> jjesse: midnight my time
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you coming?
<jjesse> wednesday?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee time is different from au time?
<jjesse> i should be able to make it
<xerosis> gnomefreak: Hobbsee has her own time zone
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jucato> xerosis: Hobbsee's the only one who eats people for midnight snacks :)
<xerosis> wait, was that an inadvertant fat joke...
<Hobbsee> hahah
<Hobbsee> true that
* xerosis keeps more quiet
<gnomefreak> it might help if there was a date and time prior to saying you can make it
<xerosis> Hobbsee: agenda looks a bit sparse?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: true that
<gnomefreak> - bit sparse + bit empty
<gnomefreak> - bit
<xerosis> crikey, smoking ban tomorrow
<xerosis> that came around quick
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> ahem.
* Hobbsee hides from Tonio_ 
* xerosis is buying a 20-pack tonight :D
<xerosis> no smoking in pubs though, that's gonna be weird
* Hobbsee --> offline for a while
<xerosis> mhb: ping
<mhb> xerosis: hi
<mhb> LongPointyStick: good for me
<mhb> LongPointyStick: the meeting time/date
<xerosis> mhb: any luck with the g-c bug?
<mhb> xerosis: -> jabber with that
<LongPointyStick> mhb: cool
<nixternal> Riddell: everyone is OK there in Glasgow I hope. Just seen the news :(
<nixternal> I figure quite a few people were heading through that airport today for the Akademy possibly
<mhb> nixternal: well, it's almost evening there
<mhb> nixternal: and there is no information about injured people
<nixternal> good...I just seen jjesse say something about it and flipped the news on really quick
<nixternal> I am tired of this crap already
<mhb> nixternal: I think it's not as bad as it may look in the media
<nixternal> ya, it doesn't look bad at the scene, but I am still getting tired of idiots
<nixternal> still the attempt and the idea behind it is enough to piss me off
<mhb> nixternal: relax :o)
* nixternal gets in the pool :)
<nixternal> that will relax me
<nixternal> latah!
<ScottK> Wow.
* ScottK just read the news.
<Prezu> Guys, I want to fix #6306 and got thru https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKiosktool. So the only problem with the spec is that kmfclient has no mkdir (or equivalent) command.
<Prezu> So how do you think kiosktool should handle making dirs?
<Prezu> I ment kfmclient of course...
<Riddell> nixternal: not quite but almost
<Prezu> Riddell: Could you please give me some advice on kiosktool's #6306? I mean the mkdir issue.
<gian\out> ScottK: which news..?
<gian\out> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/6257194.stm ok
<jjesse> afternoon
<Riddell> Prezu: I'm busy at akademy this week
<nixternal> Riddell: tell everyone hello, be careful, and have fun :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: you forget that akademy is serious matter, it must NOT be fun
<nixternal> yes, but having fun is what it is all about, otherwise people would burn out :)
<jjesse> afternoon
<jjesse> did the car blowing up at the airport cause problems for aKademy or is that airport no where close to where akademy is being held?
<Tm_T> nixternal: isn't that our main purpose, burn out?
* Tm_T watches as his hair is smoking
<fdoving> evenin'
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> howdy fdoving
<nixternal> heh, I got a nice package from the EFF today. I forgot I donated them money
<fdoving> with that t-shirt?
<fdoving> i should donate some too.
<nixternal> yup, got a t-shirt, ball cap, and stickers
<nixternal> the stickers are top notch
<jjesse> oooo my hero
<jjesse> speaking of stickers, where are my kubuntu stickers?
<nixternal> same place mine are
<nixternal> not here!
<jjesse> you know "powered by kubuntu" instead of powered by ubuntu
<nixternal> haha, my old laptop, the powered by kubuntu sticker I made was the only thing to survive its fiery death
<nixternal> back to the pool I go
<jjesse> must be ncie to have a pool
<jjesse> dang tigers are losing today big time
#kubuntu-devel 2007-07-01
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you tried the latest kdebluetooth release ? it has been published by the kmobiletools team and it's simply genius :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I still haven't heard back from the icon dude yet
<Hobbsee> nixternal: awww
<n8k99> icon?
<nixternal> I am going through gmail spam, since a good majority of it is valid email
<n8k99> nixternal: i din't promise you an icon did i?
<nixternal> hehe, no
<nixternal> Crystal Project
<nixternal> the most beautiful icon package I have seen
<n8k99> ok good, just checking making sure i haven't written any bad checks!
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> nixternal: communicating with everaldo on licences is a no go
<Hobbsee> Riddell!
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure of that
* Hobbsee wonders about US type people with the 4th of july
<Mez> Tonio_, Riddell? some other Person willing to sponsor a main upload?
<pygi> rraphink, poke?
<Mez> ah yes, he's another... rraphink ? :p
<pygi> Mez, I wasn't poking him for you, hehe :)
<pygi> what are you uploading? :)
<Mez> pygi, I know you wasnt, it was just an "ah yes"
<Mez> pygi - i wont be uploading anything lol - but i'd like the newest version of katapult sponsored
<pygi> that's what I was refering to .. . sponsored :)
<mhb> rraphink is not very active these days (on IRC, at least)
<Tonio_> Mez: not available toonight, but please ping tomorrow :)
<pygi> hey glatzor
<Mez> Tonio_, no problem
<jjesse> aftenroon
<Mez> Riddell, want to sponsor the upload to main? or is it worth waiting and just syncing from debian /
<siretart> Mez: bugno?
<Mez> siretart, ??
<Mez> shouldnt need a bugno should it ?
<siretart> Mez: no, but a hint to a debdiff would be helpful for sponsoring ;)
<siretart> err, link. whatever
<Mez> siretart, revu ;)
<Mez> siretart, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5837
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-23
<_StefanS_> hey there
<Riddell> ryanakca: I didn't, I don't know how to add to an RT
<Riddell> welcome back netsplitters
<Tm_T> hi ho
<Riddell> nixternal_: manage to get any beta 2 packaging done?
<txwikinger> wb Riddell :)
<nixternal> Riddell: didn't get any time this weekend to work on anything, had back to back screaming kids birthday parties that I totally forgot about
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.  Make the man a core-dev and what happens?
<Riddell> he plays pass the parcel :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I would have rather played with DOS than go to the birthday parties
 * txwikinger makes the conjecture that screaming kids might be torture and therefore a human rights violation
<ScottK-laptop> Parents have no human rights.
<txwikinger> Well.. I always tell my son, kids have no rights... figures
<ScottK-laptop> It kind of works both ways.
<txwikinger> Is it normal that I can't choose a custom wallpaper on KDE4.0.80?
<txwikinger> Well I can choose it, but when I relogin it is gone
<stdin> nixternal: I have phonon and kdelibs in my PPA built, kdepimlibs is failing though
<Riddell> stdin: what does it fail on?
<stdin> Riddell: some undefined references
<stdin> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15517060/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kdepimlibs_4%3A4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> stdin: what's your ppa? (i.e. launchpad account)
<stdin> tsimpson
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> stdin: kill the DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DKDE4_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL_LIB_EXPORT=on line
<Riddell> that does scary things with library linking
<stdin> ok, just uploaded
<Riddell> stdin: where did you get the tars from?
<stdin> Riddell: from tags/4.0.83
<Riddell> stdin: want me to add you to ktown so you can get the official ones?
<stdin> sure :)
<Riddell> stdin: is your key in launchpad up to date? (no ssh vulnerability?)
<stdin> yeah, LP disabled all the ssh keys it found to be vulnerable
<Riddell> stdin: ok, you should be able to ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> and find tars in unstable/4.0.83/src/
<Riddell> also unstable/4.0.83/support
<stdin> yep, I'm there :)
<Riddell> stdin: my akonadi packaging http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/akonadi/
<Riddell> which ought to work on hardy ok
<EagleScreen> i have downloaded d3lphin sources with apt-get source dolphin
<EagleScreen> i am going to make changes in sources
<EagleScreen> but in debian/patches there are two patches that are incomptable with my changes and now they are not necessary
<Riddell> EagleScreen: remove them then
<Riddell> we won't be using d3lphin in intrepid of course
<EagleScreen> i am making a new servicemenu for compression
<EagleScreen> yes i know
<EagleScreen> is i norder to fix a bug in hardy
<EagleScreen> i would like to upload my hcanges for sponsoring process
<EagleScreen> i want to make the things well
<EagleScreen> it is possible making servicemenus for Dolphin-KDE4?
<EagleScreen> i could incorporate my work into dolphin-kde4
<Riddell> I expect so but I've not looked into it
<Riddell> EagleScreen: if it's a change in hardy you'd need to make the minimum changes possible, so patches shouldn't be deleted
<EagleScreen> i supused that Riddell
<EagleScreen> but that two patches are unsefull now with my changes, and also are incompatibles
<EagleScreen> i want to make a debdiff to upload it for sponsoring, i dont know if i must remove that two patches before making my debdiff
<Riddell> EagleScreen: what are the two patches?
<EagleScreen> one is for add Compress servicemenu
<EagleScreen> but that Compress only worked for folders and not for files
<EagleScreen> then other patch adds other different servicemenu that works for files and adds zip option
<Tm_T> Riddell: who does build our kdegraphics packages (KDE4)
<apachelogger> ehm
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: how are you doing servicemenus for compress/extraction when ark doesn't support start options?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: the build servers do, mom, the build servers
<Riddell> Tm_T: team kubuntu
<Riddell> EagleScreen: I'm not sure your change will pass SRU I'm afraid, SRUs have to be very conservative
<Riddell> if you can't edit the existing patches to fix them it's unlikely to be accepted
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, my issue is, from trunk, libkipi parts fails to build in hardy, I wonder if this is known
<apachelogger> Tm_T: kipi is not part of kdegraphics
<apachelogger> it's in extragear
<Riddell> apachelogger: it moved
<apachelogger> oh cool
<Riddell> Tm_T: built for me in intrepid
<EagleScreen> i can paste my servicemenu for you can see it
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, I wonder if it's my libkipi then itself
 * apachelogger doesn't follow up with development for some weeks and everything changed :|
<apachelogger> Tm_T: seems to build on hardy, at least I have kipi stuff in kde-nightly
<Riddell> apachelogger: seeing arron's blog today, is kde-nightly built with debugging symbols?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> didn't work last I tired
<Tm_T> apachelogger: interesting
<apachelogger> *tried
<apachelogger> will do another test run this week
<apachelogger> after exams
<Tm_T> /usr/include/kde/libkipi/imagecollection.h:53: error: ‘KURL’ has not been declared
<Tm_T> /usr/include/kde/libkipi/imagecollection.h:53: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘List’ with no type
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> is my problem
<apachelogger> or rather, they are built with debug symbols but dh_strip strips them ;-)
<EagleScreen> i think i already know what to do
<EagleScreen> i download dolphin sources
<EagleScreen> in folder dolphin-0.9.2
<EagleScreen> i copy it to dolphin-0.9.2.orig
<EagleScreen> i make my changes over dolphin-0.9.2
<EagleScreen> and i run diff dolphin-0.9.2.orig dolphin-0.9.2 > my_patch.diff is it right??????
<Riddell> EagleScreen: yep
<EagleScreen> thanks Reddell
<EagleScreen> i think it is a correct way to my changes can be pass
<Tm_T> ...I fixed my problem, thanks, always need to ask others before you see the obvious
<Riddell> toma: that akonadi update for kdepimlibs/kdepim is anything needed in kdepim?
<toma> Riddell: yes, a change in /akonadi/resources/imap, it's the first revision i mentioned in the mail iirc
<toma> Riddell: otherwise the imap resource will assert immediatly / not usuable
<Riddell> toma: oh I see, that commit is to both kdepimlibs and kdepim
<{toma}> yes
<Riddell> /root/smarter/power/guidance-power-manager-4.1.0~svn080620/modules/ixf86misc.c:25:38: error: X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> smarter: compile error in g-p-m
<smarter> hey Riddell
<smarter> Riddell: is python-kde4 fixed in intrepid?
<Riddell> smarter: I've uploaded it so hopefully will be in a few hours
<smarter> cool
<EagleScreen> hello people
<EagleScreen> i laready have made my diff patch for aplying to dolphin
<EagleScreen> there are nine patches in debian/patches in dolphin kubuntu sources
<EagleScreen> how can i apply my new patch to sources?
<EagleScreen> patch -p1?
<EagleScreen> patch -p9?
<EagleScreen> there nine patches that go from 00 to 08
<Jucato> EagleScreen: the -p doesn't stand for how many patches
<Riddell> EagleScreen: name the patch kubuntu_09_whatever.diff
<Riddell> put it in debian/patches
<Riddell> you can apply by hand with patch -p1 < debian/patches/kubuntu_09_whatever.diff
<Riddell> and unapply with patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/kubuntu_09_whatever.diff
<Riddell> make sure it's unapplied before building
<Riddell> build with   debuild
<EagleScreen> i do not understand
<EagleScreen> my .diff file is ready for upload in launchpad???
<EagleScreen> i think is a good idea test it first
<EagleScreen> supuse i want to build a new .deb package with my patch applied
<EagleScreen> i have my .diff file copied to debian/patches
<EagleScreen> what is now the first step?
<EagleScreen> building the sources again with debuild?
<EagleScreen> running debuild -S -sa?
<EagleScreen> is it necessary?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: just "debuild"  to build it with binary packages
<EagleScreen> debuild will apply automatically the patch, is it correct?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> and if it works well ,i think i only have to share my .diff file
<Riddell> stdin: I don't see kdepimlibs in your ppa?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: oh before you run debuild, run dch -i and add a changelog entry (it'll pop up a text editor, save and close to finish)
<EagleScreen> yes, i know i have to do changelog, thanks
<EagleScreen> then i havent to use patch -p1 program??
<EagleScreen> have I to use patch program or debuild will do its work??
<Riddell> EagleScreen: debuild will run patch -p1 for you
<EagleScreen> ok thanks you, and then in which cases is patch -p1 used?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: only if you want to test that your patch correctly applies without having to run the whole debuild process
<EagleScreen> Riddell do you think i should do it???
<Riddell> EagleScreen: sure, just to test the patch works
<Riddell> then do it again with -R to unapply it
<EagleScreen> ohhhhhh, i think i understand it
<smarter> Riddell: I've uploaded a new revision with scrnsaver.h, could you testbuild it and see if there's still dependies missing?
<EagleScreen> other way is apply with patch -p1 route/to/my/patch.diff
<smarter> *dependencies
<EagleScreen> and see if the related files have their changes
<EagleScreen> and build the package with these chages
<smarter> Riddell: revision 3
<EagleScreen> and the other way is to copy patch.diff to debian/patches and let debuild doing all work
<nixternal> where are my python people?!?!?
<Riddell> smarter: that file is in /usr/include/X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h
<Riddell> just build depend on x11proto-scrnsaver-dev
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> say I have this -> selinux-policy-2.4.6-106.el5_1.3.noarch.rpm and I want it to be split into 'selinux-policy', '2.4.6-106.el5_1.3' - what do I have to do?
<nixternal> I already split 'i386|noarch.rpm'
<nixternal> err, strip
 * Riddell would use a qstring
<nixternal> hehe, this is going into my django stuff here at work
<nixternal> I am going to look at qstring though if it will make splitting that easier
<Riddell> I expect you would need a regular expression though
<nixternal> I have the regular expression in perl, but doing it in python is driving me nuts
<nixternal> m/(([^ ]+-[^ /] and now I can't remember the rest
<ScottK> You could always just split the string on "-" and then do [0] + '-' + [1] and then [2] + '-' + [3] if the number of '-' is predictable.
<smarter> Riddell: that's what I did
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, was going that route, but the number is never predictable
<ScottK> Ah.
<nixternal> net-snmp-x.x.x
<nixternal> tar-x.x.x
<ScottK> Do the first N and the last two.
<Riddell> smarter: so you did
<Riddell> smarter: new error I'm afraid  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXss
<Riddell> smarter: adding libxss-dev as build-dep ends up with a perfect package
<daskreech> I thought that regular expressions were just regular expressions
<daskreech> Oh right.   Perl
<smarter> Riddell: huzzah
<smarter> Riddell: should I fill a needs-packaging bug?
<Riddell> smarter: not if you've already packaged it :)
<Riddell> smarter: ok if I upload this evening?
<smarter> ok
<smarter> just remove the (LP: #nnnn) from changelog
<stdin> Riddell: ~ppa2 failed, just had to edit the .install files, ~ppa3 just built ok
<daskreech> seele: Should we be targeting the distros to meet user frustrations?
<\sh> good evening Kubuntu :)
 * \sh needs an expert in oxygen style graphics...especially icons
 * daskreech bows
 * \sh doesn't look to kwwii ;)
<Xand3r> hi Riddell, do you need some help with merge?
<\sh> Xand3r: everything on merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html is free to merge ;)
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> \sh: good to know
<smarter> Riddell: have you looked at kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts and webkitkde?
<Riddell> smarter: webkitkde is all good
<Riddell> I'll upload that too
<Riddell> Xand3r: if you want a wee challenge, akonadi needs merging
<Xand3r> what is a "wee challenge"^^
<Riddell> smarter: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts is good too
<smarter> groovy
<Riddell> Xand3r: we have to split up the package to keep mp3 separate as I remember, not too hard just means you need to make sure all the changes are preserved
<yuriy> hi all
<Riddell> morning yuriy
<yuriy> Riddell: have you looked at my last 2 mails to k-d@lists?
 * yuriy feels like k-d@ is a black hole
<Riddell> my e-mail can be a bit of a black hole
<Riddell> yuriy: transition policy and apport?
<yuriy> yup
<Riddell> will get to them this evening
<yuriy> k, thanks
<nixternal> hey, can you block people on kopete from messaging you?
<nixternal> I have a pest of a local dude I want to block, because he doesn't understand "DO NOT MESSAGE ME!!!!"
<Nightrose> nixternal: you can ignore them yes
<yuriy> you should be able to block them. if not that's a big missing feature, at least for AIM
<Nightrose> nixternal: hmm maybe not for every protocol...
<Nightrose> which one do you need?
<nixternal> Nightrose: dunno now that he isn't messaging me...gotta find the history now
<nixternal> hrmm, no way to block, just make yourself invisible to them
<Nightrose> :/
<yuriy> nixternal: on AIM at least that's the same thing
<nixternal> ya, this guy is on aim
 * jjesse_ makes a note to start bugging nixternal on chat
<nixternal> daskreech: consider yourself blocked now
<daskreech> nixternal: :-(
<nixternal> ya baby, anti-spammer works just fine blocking people now :)
<daskreech> No humour
<daskreech> nixternal: How is work?
<nixternal> wearing thin on me right now
<daskreech> ;-)
<daskreech> !
 * yuriy just had the same reaction
<daskreech> bltim: Why login twice?
<nixternal> I totally forgot the watch file command to test...what is it? Riddell ScottK ?
<ScottK> You mean uscan?
<nixternal> ahh, ya thanks
<Riddell> can't say I've ever used watch files
<seele> DaSkreech: i'm not sure i understand your question
<DaSkreech> seele: Your blog was talking about the impact of screenshots to users
<DaSkreech> I'm paraphrasing
<seele> right
<DaSkreech> I was saying that most of those would be coming in via the releases of distros so would it be reasonable to have the distros be the first line of addressing that?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-24
<seele> maybe?  i dont think it is the distros job to do that since a lot of them aren't tied closely with kde4 development
<seele> it might help to have someone clarify that they are developmen screenshots and probably wont be in production until the next release
<seele> but at what point can we promise that feature x they saw on a blog post will be there?  we cant
<DaSkreech> Ah right :) I thought that anyone reading the blogs would have gotten at least that much :)
<seele> a lot of people assume that.  and you know what they say about assuming..
<seele> normally, i wouldnt see it as an issue.. such as when 4.0 was released
<seele> it was clear that kde4 was a developers release and wasnt ready
<seele> but 4.1 is supposed to be the big release and more and more normal users are trying it out thanks to kubuntu and suse making such nice live cds and beta backages
<seele> it's just easier to get it and try it, you don't have to be terribly advanced to run a few commands
<seele> but what are these previews doing to the users who wouldnt normally put up with shit from their computer?
<seele> in the case that i quoted.. the user sounded pretty frustrated with what he thinks will be 4.1
<seele> and it wasnt the crashes, that is what you expect from beta software
<seele> it was the lack of content
<seele> 4.1 is also the big peek in to what Ibex is going to look like
<seele> so, excuse me for being cynical or paranoid, but my primary interest is in protecting the kubuntu brand
<DaSkreech> No I get that now. So it's more a matter of education or exposing functionality?
<seele> afaik the functionality doesnt exist
<seele> i've been messing with 4.1 for the past week and i can't seem to do anything besides put a widget on my desktop
<seele> can you move widgets you add to your task bar around?  that's one thing that has been bugging me
<seele> i add a clock widget and it gets added in the middle and i can't move it
<seele> but that's besides the point
<seele> i dont know what it is, normally it is a non-issue like during kde 4.0
<seele> i guess as long as everyone delivers on their promises, there will be no fallout
<seele> but what happens at the end of july when users still can't do what developers are doing with their desktop?
 * seele is going in circles now
<DaSkreech> seele: Which is why I'm asking would it make sense for distros to be adding in UIs for the stuff the devs are pushing around in the config files?
<seele> is that how they are doing it?  hacking config files since the UI's don't exist?
<DaSkreech> For some of it yes
<DaSkreech> Aaron has said as much on his blog for somethings
<JontheEchidna> Are we talking about setting FolderView as a containment?
<seele> you would assume the UIs would be added in since 99% of users configure their desktop via the UI.  it would be impossible to discover functionality otherwise
<seele> JontheEchidna: no, kde 4.1 in general
<DaSkreech> For example he can make the folderview containment his desktop (getting KDE3 icons) but he has to do it in the config
<seele> aaron write 3 blog entries a day and i dont get through all of them.  must of missed it
<DaSkreech> he expects to have a GUI in 4.2
<seele> hum, nothing like forward thinking
<JontheEchidna> Right now Desktop Settings is only accessable via right click menu. I think that it should go in the desktop toolbox and preferably also in a systemsettings module
<DaSkreech> well that's all plasma is isn't it? :)
<DaSkreech> Aaron actually has mentioned 4.3 in his blog
<DaSkreech> I was kinda shocked
<DaSkreech> seele: Did your commenter mention what they were trying to do?
<seele> configure their toolbar, they were having the same problem i was trying to get widgets in the correct places
<seele> i went and tried it to see what he meant, you can't place anything, it just gets thrown on the bar
<seele> er, taskbar.. whatever it's called now.  Formarlly Known As Kicker
<JontheEchidna> I believe the buzzword is "panel" now :P
<DaSkreech> Panel
<DaSkreech> damn you JontheEchidna!!!
<JontheEchidna> It would seem that drag 'n dropping widgets is somewhat undiscoverable...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm still confused about that. I don't know when Panel stuff will be gooeygood
<DaSkreech> It is
<DaSkreech> But there is no graceful way to code around that right now that I know of
<JontheEchidna> Yeah there is
<JontheEchidna> Put a label at the bottom saying "drag and drop to panel n00b!"
<DaSkreech> ktip the add widgets dialog? :)
<JontheEchidna> Hopefully SuSe will re-do their move-things-on-panel patch for post Widgets-on-canvas Plasma...
<JontheEchidna> ...preferably before Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Btw, do you guys like my Plasma theme so far? http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/oxyconnex.png
<seele> is it mostly just a light version of the dark theme or are you changing other things as well?
<JontheEchidna> I have "focus" "hover" and "minimized" elements for the task manager done
<JontheEchidna> I took screenshots of some Oxygen buttons
<JontheEchidna> and made them in to task manager entries
<JontheEchidna> My goal is to sorta look like the Aya theme but look more Oxygen-ish
<JontheEchidna> "Ozone Grey" came close
<yuriy> seele, DaSkreech: maybe once 4.1 comes out we can start cataloguing missing options that didn't make it in and try to add them. shouldn't be too hard to implement if it's already doable via config files
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Yeah but stuff like being able to drag the widgets to the panel is not trivial
<seele> yuriy: that is certainly a good idea if we have the manpower
<EagleScreen> i am starting to think KDE servicemenus system is less porwefull than nautilus-actions
<DaSkreech> because?
<yuriy> EagleScreen: did you get the packaging figured out?
<EagleScreen> sorry yuriy but i don't understand what you mean
<yuriy> weren't you trying to fix a service menu in dolphin?
<EagleScreen> yes yuriy
<EagleScreen> i already dominate packaging and patching system, now i have problems making the servicemenu correctly
<EagleScreen> i have two main problems:
<EagleScreen> first: i need the way to pass to ark an argument for ark to compress archives in the folder where dolphin is located
<EagleScreen> if i use ark -add-to % U archive.zip, archive.zip is always created in $HOME folder
<EagleScreen> yuriy or someone, please, some help
<Jucato> this is exactly the reason I gave up on that service menu for Ark... the fact that both Ark and D3lphin are pretty much broken doesn't help the cause...
<yuriy> hmm yet this works fine in konqueror?
<Jucato> it's not a service menu
<EagleScreen> konqueror uses konq-plugins, i think it does not use a servicemenu for this
<Jucato> yes
<EagleScreen> but, dolphin in KDE4 will need also a good fixed servicemenu for compress... dont you think?
<Jucato> hard coded plugin.
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe that Ark-kde4 has the necessary functionality for a service menu atm
<Jucato> EagleScreen: as for your earlier question in #kde-devel... <EagleScreen> i want mu servicemenu action to apears when folders and files are selected at the same time, is it possible? <--- of course... at least for Konqueror... I could never figure out why D3lphin couldn't.
<EagleScreen> %d variable is not working well, it is deprecated, i'd need it for indicate the rute of the compressed archive
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: this is KDE 3
<Jucato> D3lphin.. which terribly sucks because it stopped being maintained months ago
<EagleScreen> yes, i know
<Jucato> EagleScreen: I was telling that to JontheEchidna
<EagleScreen> may be in Dolphin KDE4 to be possible servicemenu appears with both: files and folders???
<Jucato> checking
 * Jucato first has to figure out where they are placed :)
<EagleScreen> i supused d3lphin and dolphin have the same functionality for servicemenus
<Jucato> well basically D3lphin is just trying to use Konqueror's.... not sure if in KDE 4 they reimplemented the whole system to work on both Dolphin and KOnqueor (though Konq uses Dolphin)
<EagleScreen> i only have by the moment a possible servicemenu for integrate ark ocmpression in dolphin
<EagleScreen> there is to use Exec=ark -add   % U
<EagleScreen> this opens a dialog to type the name and extension for the new archive, or for an existent archive in which to add the new files
<EagleScreen> i think it is well
<EagleScreen> initially i only used that option
<EagleScreen> but kubuntu users dislike the method because it is necessary a dialog and most of then use wrongly that dialog, they think extension filter it for choose the extension of your new archive
<Jucato> KDE 3 and KDE 4 servicemenus are not directly compatible... porting needed... so I can't test directly about selecting both files and folders
<Jucato> the good news: servicemenus work in both Konq and Dolphin. the bad news: can't figure out which MimeType to use to make the servicemenu available when both files and folders are selected
<Jucato> (in KDE 3, all/all worked)
<Jucato> oh wait all/all also works in KDE 4. :)
<EagleScreen> in d3lphin all/all is not working for me!!
<Jucato> yes I already mentioned that
<EagleScreen> is working in dolphin?
<Jucato> Dolphin = KDE 4. yes
<Jucato> isn't it frustrating desperately trying to make a horribly broken app usable? :(
<EagleScreen> yes it is lol
 * JontheEchidna will be glad when d3lphin is dead
<EagleScreen> i said i have a way to add compression support for d3lphin: the dialog option
<Jucato> yeah. but were you able to get it to appear when both files and folders are selected?
<EagleScreen> negative it is not possible in d3lphin
<EagleScreen> all/all not working
<Jucato> yes. that's one of the things "horribly broken" :)
<Jucato> the other thing was that it didn't have a Restore <Item> or Empty Trash originally
<EagleScreen> where can i read about servicemenus specific for KDE4??
<Jucato> http://techbase.kde.org
<jaldhar> hello. kapptemplate-kde4 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2 can't seem to find its templates.  Is this a known problem?  Is there a workaround short of compiling my own?
<nixternal> jaldhar: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<jaldhar> ah ok
<gnomefreak> nixternal: are the PPA packages working for Intrepid by chance?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: for kde4-desktop package
<nixternal> gnomefreak: no, ppa is hardy only
<nixternal> anyone else have problems with compiz and kde3?
<nixternal> I have tried it now on a laptop with an nvidia driver and an intel driver, and both really suck
<crimsun_> well, by default, yes.
<crimsun_> you have to enable a crackload of unsupported options
<nixternal> it is really bad
<crimsun_> thereby making the X Window System crash-happy
<nixternal> installing Ubuntu now to try it
<nixternal> I have tried it on 4 systems total, and all 4 were garbage
<nixternal> 1 nvidia, 1 ati, and 2 intel
<DaSkreech> X sucks
<ScottK> Riddell: Before you copy anything from hardy-proposed to hardy-updates today (your archive day I assume) you'll want to know about the status of bug 242554.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242554 in aptoncd "hardy-proposed packages built against python-central uninstallable in hardy-updates" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242554
<nixternal> compiz + kde sucks
<nixternal> alias sha256 sha256_generic
<nixternal> gotta remember that cuz luks spits out that error
<ScottK> So I just got to file my first critical bug. ^^^
<nixternal> w00t
<nixternal> I am about ready for file computers under junk :)
<nixternal> I am going to have the company buy me one of the laptops with Kubuntu pre-installed
<crimsun_> zareason?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> they are the only ones I know that do that
<ScottK> That or get superm1 to hint you on which Dell to buy.
<ScottK> My D430 is flawless.
<nixternal> ScottK: Mario and I are really good friends, but he could never sucker me into one of their dells
<ScottK> OK.  I like Dell laptops, but to each his own.
<nixternal> he is doing a lot of great work though, so hopefully one day soon I will be able to easily install Kubuntu on one w/o him holding my hand showing me where they hide their binary drivers :)
<ScottK> D430 doesn't need any binary drivers.
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, I have a Dell D830 for work and it is fantabulous
<nixternal> either does this one :)
<nixternal> Intel all around
<ScottK> Works flawless out of the box with Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Yep.
<nixternal> until you enable compiz
<ScottK> There is a simple solution to that problem.
<nixternal> don't enable compiz
<ScottK> Yep.
<crimsun_> see xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<nixternal> I haven't had the time to compile kde4 on the lappy yet
<ScottK> Last week I wrote a prototype stunt DNS resolver for a consulting gig I might get (kind of an audition piece).
<ScottK> I could do 500,000 DNS anwers/hour with the laptop.
<nixternal> well, I have been trying to get lbdb working with our ldap servers and it had me cussing all morning
<nixternal> when it comes to IMAP and/or Exchange
<nixternal> everything but Mutt sucks
<nixternal> their motto is true
<nixternal> All email clients suck, we just suck less
 * ScottK is actually a big fan of Kmail.  It works well for me.
<nixternal> I love KMail with POP3
<nixternal> for IMAP, I use Mailody
<nixternal> it is tops
 * ScottK can't stand IMAP.  Every time I've tried it I've had mail vanish.  Doesn't matter what MUA I use.
<nixternal> I have never lost 1 mail with Mutt
<ScottK> I don't care if it's ancient.  If I pop the message, then I've got it.
<nixternal> quite a few with KMail, and a bunch with Evolution
<nixternal> for some reason, Evolution flags @cleversafe.com as spam, so interoffice emails get removed and I don't even know about it
<crimsun_> I've never lost mail with mailx(1).
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: damnit I don't need to hear that
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to move to an E-mail client
<nixternal> DaSkreech: mutt ftw!
<ScottK> So now they want to take my nice maildirs and shove them into some kind of mysql abomination (the PHP of relational databases) and expect me to be relaxed.
<nixternal> alpine is OK, but lacks quite a bit
<nixternal> you don't have to use mysql
<ScottK> Akonadi has choices?
<nixternal> I thought there was the postgresql choice
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Kmail ft?
<nixternal> someone was telling me recently about sqlalchemy and how it rocked, but I haven't had a chance to check it out
<nixternal> DaSkreech: FTW no doubt when compared to other GUI based PIM solutions
<nixternal> give Evolution a shot, and I guarantee in 1 hour, you make up new cuss words
<nixternal> Evolution about caused me to install Windows on my work lappy
<nixternal> but I don't think it is a good sign if the Linux Packaging and Development Engineer is using Windows and not Linux :)
<nixternal> oh, and JEOS ftw
<nixternal> CentOS, Fedora, and Red Hat all suck for Appliance machines
<ScottK> nixternal: Outlook on WINE.
<nixternal> doesn't work
<yuriy> nixternal: as they do for end user desktop and laptop machines
<nixternal> but IE 7 does :P
<yuriy> which leaves enterprise desktops and servers... hmm what's RH targetting again?
<yuriy> :P
<ScottK> nixternal: What version of Outlook.  I bet Outlook 2000 works fine.
<nixternal> heh, but outlook 2000 doesn't work with the newest exchange server
<nixternal> actually, according to hq, none of the outlooks work with wine, and if they do, not all that well
<nixternal> fedora is a good desktop and laptop os
<nixternal> I was debating on using it with the lappy because I work on RPMs all day long
<nixternal> and then I come home and cut myself as the pain is less
<ScottK> I used Outlook 2000 with crossover office a couple of year ago and it basically workd.  Just slow.
<yuriy> perhaps, i haven't actually used it for more than a minute, mostly judging by RHEL
<nixternal> oh, I totally forgot about xover
<nixternal> but I would be violating the EULA on a company machine
<nixternal> that is why I haven't really gotten into it
<DaSkreech> I thought the Evolution was trying to be a Outlook replacement
<nixternal> luckily we have IMAP setup, so I use Mutt now
<nixternal> Evolution is a replacement bag for a wastepaper basket
<nixternal> that's about it
<yuriy> nixternal: you seemed pretty impressed with it at first
<nixternal> it doesn't save its views, its ui is garbage, and its mail handling is slower than outlook express with 10000 nntp server subscriptions
<nixternal> yuriy: I was actually
<nixternal> but for 2 weeks I thought my job was useless as I wasn't getting any mail
<ScottK> I think I got flashblinded from all my IRC channels flashing red in Konversation when I rebooted my laptop just now.
<nixternal> come to find out today, it was all in the trash flagged as spam
<nixternal> ScottK: lol
<nixternal> I did that with irssi using that web based irc at school a while back
<nixternal> Riddell: I am going to do a fairly large bike race this summer and would like to be sponsored by Kubuntu...no need for money, just the jersey :)
 * ScottK learns about Python Threads.
<nixternal> I need to do the same
<nixternal> I am writing a script that reads in 6 or more links and parses them...4 yum repos and 2 svn repos
<DasKreecH> damn FF and Flash
<DasKreecH> and X too
<DasKreecH> It sucks :(
<DasKreecH> Anyone wanna pastebin the convo after nixternal: I thought that you were praising it not too long ago
<DasKreecH> Or some such from yuriy
<DasKreecH> nixternal: Still up?
<\sh> Riddell: are you planning to backport 4.0.83 to hardy? :)
<Riddell> stdin: can I move the existing beta 2 packages in your ppa to kubuntu-members-kde4 ?
<stdin> Riddell: probably, I haven't actually tested them yet though
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> stdin: copied
<Riddell> stdin: are you working on any at the moment?
<stdin> kdebase-workspace
<stdin> nixternal: we don't still need kde4-wrapper-creation: in debian/rules do we?
<nixternal> stdin: no, because it is in cdbs/
<nixternal> heh, I am looking at the themes and what not on gnome-look, and one of them is GPL and in the notes the developers states "please do not touch the directory structure"
<gnomefreak> nixternal: thanks for answering my question sorry i went to bed
<nixternal> no prob...I did the same
<Riddell> oh rollocks, I moved the packages from stdin's ppa to kubuntu-members-kde4 but into intrepid
<nixternal> ouch
<etretyak> Hello Everyone!
<Riddell> morning etretyak
<Riddell> stdin: kdebase-workspace is compiling for intrepid in your ppa
<stdin> ah, pants
<Riddell> stdin: I'm working on kdegraphics for hardy
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> stdin: onto kdemultimedia
<Riddell> stdin: onto kdesdk
<Riddell> stdin, txwikinger: by the way, openstreetmap meeting in birmingham this evening if that interests you
<txwikinger> cool
<txwikinger> when? where?
<Riddell> txwikinger: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/index.php/OSM_Midlands,_UK_User_Group
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
<seele> is anyone who hasn't seen kgrubeditor later keen on trying it out for a few minutes while i ask questions?
<Riddell> seele: interested, but currently a bit busy
<seele> Riddell: maybe later then
<seele> anyone else? i'll try to keep it to 15 minutes or less
<txwikinger> seele: I can do that
<Nightrose> seele: 15 mins should be doable
<seele> Nightrose: ok.. will you be available in a little bit?  I'm talking to txwikinger atm
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> stdin: onto kdeadmin
<peller_> hello all. i have both qt3-dev and qt4-dev installed, but i'm curious is it possible to change the default to qt4? (eg calling qmake -v returns 4.4 and not 3.3.8 etc)
<Riddell> peller_: update-alternatives --config qmake
<Riddell> or something similar
<Riddell> yes
<peller_> great, thanks. say i wanted to do that for all kde4/qt4 applications.. is there a batch way to do it or will i need to do it on a per package basis?
<Riddell> on a per alternative basis
<peller_> ok cool. thanks for your help!
<Riddell> qtconfig and designer are the others
<smarter> Riddell: could you please upload gpm, kks and webkitkde?
<Riddell> smarter: was waiting for kdebase-workspace and bindings to compile
 * Riddell checks
<smarter> ah, ok
<Riddell> grr, bindings failed
 * Riddell uploads a hopeful fix
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll create a debdiff for my bindings changes tomorrow
<apachelogger> that should fix the FTBS as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: what changes?
<apachelogger> the ones I made to the beta1 packages in order to get kross and stuff
<Riddell> hmm, we're onto beta 2 now
<apachelogger> well, let me rephrase ... I'll port my bindings changes to beta2 and create a debdiff tomorrow
 * apachelogger has to leave for partying - finished exams :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: for beta 2 I failed to get smoke to compile (and thus qyoto, ruby etc)
<stdin> right, -workspace finally build
<Riddell> stdin: phew!
<Riddell> stdin: going to do kdebase next?
<stdin> yeah
<Riddell> I'll do kdeplasmoids, I suspect that's what the masses want
<stdin> just as long as they have their bling
<smarter> Riddell: kdebindings still FTBFS :/
<smarter> dh_install: python-kde4-dev missing files (usr/share/sip/PyKDE4/*), aborting
<smarter> oh, I didn't see the ubuntu4
 * smarter tries again
<smarter> (BTW, you should bump Standards-Version to 3.8.0.1)
<Riddell> smarter: yeah, evil missing comma
<txwikinger> Riddell: still here?
<Riddell> txwikinger: hi
<txwikinger> I will try to come by tonite
<txwikinger> Hope I make it in time
<Riddell> groovy
<txwikinger> See you then
<Riddell> my phone number is on jriddell.org/contact.html incase you need to call
<txwikinger> Ok thanks
<seele> ooh, forgot about that
 * seele adds looking at Leonov to her TODO list
<daskrEEch> lol Microsoft wants the ODF committe to move to Redmond?
<stdin> Riddell: libkipi5 probably shouldn't conflict with libkipi0 (kdegraphics-kde4)
<santiago-ve> finally goodbye pulseaudio...
 * Nightrose pokes yuriy for having forgotten her in that email :P
<yuriy> Nightrose: ah, so I did. sorry. it was a quick glance through the list for familiar names
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> no prob
<jjesse_> hrmm i think i ran into a problem with an update of the kde4 ppa
<jjesse_> kdebase-wrkspace-date won't install
<jjesse_> trying to overwrite /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/screensaver/index.docbook which is also in pacakage kdebase-runtime-data
<stdin> new kdebase-runtime went in 10 mins ago, update
<jjesse_> hrm ok
<jjesse_> when i booted up this VM adept updater showed updates so installad them... probablly should have waited :(
<stdin> kdebase-kde4 still has yet to build
<stdin> and the PPA builders are backed-up
<jjesse_> ah should have checked the ppa first
<jjesse_> live and learn i guess
<seele> doh, Artemis is gone
<harolddong> are the beta 2 packages broken?
<harolddong> is this a known thing?
<stdin> the packages are still being built
<stdin> can't be broken if it's not build yet ;)
<harolddong> ok thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-25
<Riddell> stdin: uploaded kdeplasmoids and kdebase-kde4 to kubuntu-members-kde4
<Riddell> stdin: ah, you already did kdebase-kde4, groovy
<jjesse> what is the current state of the kde4 ppa?
<jjesse> for hardy?
<jjesse> hrmm still having problems with kdebase-workspace-data
<nixternal> jjesse: you still have problems with your wifi?
<nixternal> I got the new books tonight btw, did you get yours?
<yuriy> Riddell: in light of recent blog arguments, perhaps it would be good to make the beta announcements more clear that these packages are for testing and such?
<allee> mhmm ... libkipi0 conflicting with libkipi5 is not a good idea.  Uninstalls digikam, kphotoalbum that have no useable KDE4 port yet.  As kipiplugins of kde3/4 are in different dirs I don't mostly sure that there will be no problem with libkipi0 and 5 both installed
<Arby> morning
<\sh> moins
<\sh> does anyone have problems show menu texts in qt4-designer?
<\sh> with kde4.1beta1 or beta2?
<Nightrose> hmmm lots of plasmoids missing after the upgrade - are they not packaged yet?
<\sh> Nightrose: not build eventually
<\sh> kdepim is missing too :)
<Nightrose> hmmm and I don't seem to have any audio backend in phonon
<serzholino> libkipi5 conflicts with libipi0, requiring to uninstall digikam
<serzholino> is Is really necessary?
<serzholino> *is it
<Nightrose> Riddell: kdeplasmoids is still missing a few plasmoids - are you aware of that? folderview, twitter and the dictionary are the ones I spotted so far
<stdin> serzholino: ~ppa2 fixes that, should be available for i386 now
<stdin> amd64 is still queued
<serzholino> thanks a lot, stdin :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: folderview is in kdebase, twitter and dict didn't compile (needed headers which plasma didn't install)
<Nightrose> Riddell: strange... - i have kdebase-kde4 .83 ~ppa4 and there is no folderview in my add applets dialogue
<Riddell> Nightrose: try kdebase-plasma
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> Riddell: no package kdebase-plasma
<Nightrose> i already have kdeplasmoids installed
<Nightrose> stdin: thanks for the phonon update - will try
<Riddell> oh, hmm, stdin's package needs updated then
<fishy-0> Is there a ubuntu help channel?
<Riddell> #ubuntu
<fishy-0> thanks!
<Nightrose> stdin: latest packages give me a backend but still no sound :/
<\sh> Riddell: do you think this could be the default desktop launchpad client for kubuntu? http://leonov.tv/content/leonov-with-mdi-layoutbling-bling ? :)
<Nightrose> is there any other? ;-)
<Nightrose> \sh: packages availible yet?
<\sh> Nightrose: no...development tarballs on sunday;)
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you give back kdeutils?
<alleeHol> Nightrose: not sure if this is your prob: I had no sound too last night with 4.0.83 pkgs. I check as far as: phonon used new gst and no gst-plugins were installed during the upgrade to beta2 pkgs.  had no internet at that time to have not checked it that's all to fix sound
<Nightrose> alleeHol: i installed the gstreamer backend with the last updates a few hours ago but I still get no sound :/
<Nightrose> but at least a backend in phonon's settings
<alleeHol> Nightrose: check what gst plugins pkg are install.  gstreamer alone is helpless AFAIU
<Nightrose> alleeHol: ok will try thanks
<Nightrose> alleeHol: you might be on to something... don't seem to have any installed
<Nightrose> alleeHol: any recomendation which package i should install?
<alleeHol> Nightrose: first the good then the ugly then if you like bad I assume.
 * alleeHol never really worked with gst before too ;)
<alleeHol> Nightrose: I've to prepare computers for delivery in chile.  Later I may have myself time to try ...
<Nightrose> alleeHol: no problem - I will test some here - thanks for your tip
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks already given back
<Hobbsee> oh, it's in depwait, and i changed the script back to pitti's version
<Riddell> hi Xand3r, did you get to look at akode?
<Xand3r> Riddell: no sorry, i had no time, and now i have no time too, sorry, maybe tomorrow or the day after, by the way, is this package good for beginers?
<Riddell> Xand3r: no problem, I'll try and do it then, it should be done before import freeze tomorrow
<stdin> Nightrose: the phonon package is the one from intrepid
<Nightrose> stdin: meaning? it will not work?
<stdin> Nightrose: meaning, I have no clue :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> well I wonder why the xine backend is gone
<Nightrose> is that intentional?
<stdin> dunno, the gstreamer backend should be installed anyway, but it's not showing up
<Nightrose> well it is showing in the settings now here
<Nightrose> after the last update
<stdin> mine still isn't, but then I haven't been brave enough to logout/in yet
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> you can do it! :P
<jussi01> hey Nightrose
<Nightrose> hey jussi01 :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: xine backend should be part of kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> intrepid has it make a phonon-backend-xine package
<Nightrose> Riddell: kdebase-runtime is installed :/
<stdin> probably wasn't installed into the deb
<Nightrose> hmmm
<stdin> just have to add usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/phonon_xine.so and usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/xine.desktop
<seele> yuriy: *sigh* i didn't even have specifically kubuntu in mind when i wrote that.  suse releases beta packages as well but of course they're infallible
<ScottK> No.  They've just patched out all the interesting functions.
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> why do i need a whole bunch of kde stuff, just for konversation?
<Hobbsee> oh, ther'es akregator too
<Jucato> Hobbsee: that can't be right
<Hobbsee> Jucato: recommends by default?
<Jucato> ah probably :/
<Nightrose> wohooooo
 * Nightrose hugs stdin 
<Nightrose> I have sound!
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<stdin> :)
<Nightrose> ewwwww but now I can hear all the new sounds... :P
<Nightrose> wonder who had the great idea to add a sound effect when opening krunner
<Nightrose> hmm or not...
<stdin> let me guess, it's a "woosh!" sound?
<Nightrose> sound everytime a window pops up
<Nightrose> more of a "ding"
<stdin> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta2.php says "KDE 4.1 Beta 1 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu 8.04, the Hardy Heron." in the first paragraph
<stdin> should say "Beta 2"
 * stdin hates uploading the kdeartwork package
<stdin> all 42MB of it
<Nightrose> bah this sound is so irritating..  /me turns it off
<Riddell> stdin: fixed (pending cache)
<Riddell> stdin: it's not as bad a language packs..
<stdin> true
<stdin> but now I have lag of 5s :p
<Nightrose> in case someone is wondering: it was "information message" in kde system notification that made this nice beep on opening krunner
<JontheEchidna> Yay, gstreamer phonon backend
<JontheEchidna> Should stop the xine-induced knotify memory leak
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Hobbsee>   akonadi-server htdig kde-icons-oxygen kdebase-runtime
<Hobbsee>   kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-data kdebase-runtime-data-common
<Hobbsee>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdepimlibs-data kdepimlibs5 khelpcenter4
<Hobbsee>   libakonadiprivate0 libclucene0ldbl libgif4 libkdepim4 liblockfile1
<Hobbsee>   libphonon4 libqt4-dbus libqt4-designer libqt4-network libqt4-opengl
<Hobbsee>   libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-svg
<Hobbsee>   libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libraptor1 librasqal0 librdf0 libsoprano4
<Hobbsee>   libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libstrigiqtdbusclient0 lockfile-progs phonon
<Hobbsee>   phonon-backend-gstreamer pmount qt4-qtconfig raptor-utils redland-utils
<Hobbsee>   soprano-daemon
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Hobbsee>   akregator
<Hobbsee> 1 upgraded, 46 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> recommends, i hate you.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that's the new version of it.
 * Hobbsee removes all of kde3.
<Hobbsee> oh, grrr.
<Hobbsee> and this has no icon, for one thing.
<Hobbsee> and doesn't find my feeds at all.  yet i can't go back to the old version to export them :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you have a backup of the xml (or is it opml?) file?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the two that i do have, it doesn't load in.
 * Hobbsee downgrades back to the kde3 version
<Jucato> how are you doing it? importing or just copying into ~/.kde4/share/apps/ ?
<Hobbsee> both
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why it didn't work
<Jucato> me too :(
 * Hobbsee beats this with a stick.
<Hobbsee> apt really isn't designed for mass-downgrading, it appears.
<Hobbsee> or at least, dpkg isn't.
<Hobbsee> \o/ there's the old kde3 version back
<Jucato> and it works?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> fits in better with gnome, too.  much better.
<Jucato> lol
 * nixternal is using gnome right now
<Hobbsee> nixternal: another traitor.  but it's better than vista.
 * Jucato hides his XP...
<seele> \sh: do you have a ppa of leonov?  i've been looking at the screenshots but i'm strill having a hard time figuring out how to do certain tasks in it.  it might be because i'm not so good with launchpad though
<\sh> seele: no..but you can bzr pull | branch it from lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style :)
<\sh> seele: hopefully I find the time to prepare packages next week (we need still to do some python distutils magic for the source :))
<nixternal> Hobbsee: not traiting, just using gnome until I can build out KDE 4 on this work lappy
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> I need some eye candy now because KDE 4 has spoiled me
<nixternal> and Kubuntu + Compiz == major suckage
<nixternal> and I am using Intel, but Ubuntu + Compiz == somewhat niceness, but not near KDE 4 goodness :)
<seele> \sh: typo in your README?  should  # apt-get bzr bzrtools be # apt-get install bzr bzrtools?
<\sh> seele: yay...yes :)
<\sh> seele: fixed
<seele> hrm
<seele> Import Error: No module named mainTabPersonalBugReports
<seele> i'm guessing that i'm missing something, but i dont know how to fix that
<seele> i just follow instructions
<\sh> make
<Riddell> nixternal: how well does kwin compositing work for you in 4.1 beta 2?
<seele> \sh: you should add that to your instructions :)
<\sh> seele: yes :)
<yuriy> hello from USENIX
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug #220664 needs sponsoring please :)
<Riddell> yuriy: what's usenix?
 * \sh grabs another coffee
<seele> Riddell: big unix conf
<yuriy> Riddell: http://usenix.org/about/
<seele> yuriy: i hope you got the student rate
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's just for hardy?
<yuriy> seele: probably. university's paying for it
<apachelogger> Riddell: intrepid, I recreated the debdiff for intrepid's needs
<seele> \sh: hmm.. you want bugs?  crashed on incorrect password
<\sh> seele: known :) we changed the bug handling today ;)
<seele> ah ok, hehe
<\sh> seele: the exception handling to be more precise ;)
<seele> \sh: so as for what you could put on your toolbar, i think fetching bugs and toggling the personal bug page panel would be useful
<seele> i don't normally recommend putting a quit button on there though
<\sh> seele: yeah...I just need some nice icons for the actions...that's why I'm hiding those actions ;)
<\sh> from the toolbar ;)
<seele> ok
<seele> i have bugs on my launchpad page but nothing is showing up in leonov.  should i assume it's just not working yet or are they not the same thing?
<\sh> seele: if you know somebody who is good in things like designing good oxygen icons please send him/her to #leonov :)
<seele> when i think of my personal bug page, i think of this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~celeste
<\sh> seele: you are logged in with your lp user login id? (the email address) and your password, right?
<seele> for fetch bugs, you could probably use one of the download icons
<seele> yep
<\sh> seele: start leonov.py with the "-d" switch to see what the debug output is spitting out...
<seele> ok, mom
<seele> instead of -f?
<\sh> no ... python ./leonov.py -f kde -d
<\sh> or just python ./leonov.py -d ;) kde is the default
<\sh> it also checks your $DESKTOP_SESSION ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: have tried beta 2 yet
<seele> ah, there we go.  i wonder if i just didn't notice the tree widget change
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 241617 - should I provide a transitional package or just change the binary name?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241617 in kdesdk-kde4 "duplicate file conflict betwen packages" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241617
<apachelogger> for the PPA that is
<\sh> seele: yeah the "+" icon in the oxy style treewidget is not as good as in plastique
<seele> \sh: ok, so i have my bugs.  how do i get them to show up in Basic Information?
<\sh> seele: double click on one :)
<seele> \sh: i tried clicking, double clicking, dragging... nothing's happening
<\sh> seele: it takes some time...that's LP :(
<seele> i have a progressbar in my statusbar that says 75%
<\sh> and html parsing
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded your first one
<\sh> seele: which branch did you use?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't follow what's happening on bug 241617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241617 in kdesdk-kde4 "duplicate file conflict betwen packages" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241617
<\sh> lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style ? the progressbar is not in use right now
<seele> oh, that's the problem.  i followed the instructions and they said only leonov
<\sh> seele: use the  lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style branch :)
<seele> yep.. on it
<seele> do i have to link the launchpad bugs again?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks ... as for 241617: I just digged up the answer myself :)
<\sh> seele: if the link is not there anymore, yes...if it's still there, no :)
<apachelogger> woah, digged is pretty wrong
 * apachelogger needs coffee
<seele> ah hah.. cool
<\sh> that sounds happy :)
<seele> \sh: the personal tasks pane should be on the left.  youre trying to create a workflow with selecting a bug and then viewing details.  with the pane on the right it feels like you are moving backwards
<seele> i tried dragging it to the left and pinning it, but it just went back to the right so i guess you cant do it that way
<\sh> seele: you can...
<seele> bug 203690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203690 in kdesudo-kde4 "kdesudo does not display correct comment in some cases" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203690
<seele> i thought tonio fixed that
<\sh> seele: you need to move the mouse cursor a bit down the left window border until it opens the dock area...
<seele> \sh: ah, i see.  it is easier to do when you are in window mode instead of tab mode
<seele> \sh: anyway.. that position should be default imo
<\sh> seele: yeah...fixed that :)
<\sh> seele: this behaviour of the dock area is bugging me too..I can't change it it's somewhere hidden in the deep qt tree ;)
<\sh> seele: but it saves the position of the dock widget for the next time :)
<seele> \sh: what is the difference between Personal Tasks and Tasklist of $name?
<\sh> seele: the URL to fetch ;)
<seele> right.. but what is the difference in content?
<\sh> seele: when you have your bugreport open, and click on "show reporters task list" and "reporter != you" it shows the contents of the bugs of the reporter
<seele> i got a bunch of page errors so nothing populated.  but i dont have a lot of LP activity so i dont know if it broke or if it was debugging
<seele> ooooh ok
<\sh> seele: e.g. subscribe to bug #239140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239140 in soyuz "[Wishlist] Live Build Logfile View " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239140
<\sh> seele: I reported the bug, if you "Fetch BUgs" again for your personal task list, it shows the bug under "subscribed"...when you open the bug report, and click on the "Show reporters tasks" you can examine my tasks :)
<seele> right
<seele> what are some of the things you would need the reporter's tasks for?
<\sh> seele: curiousity , eventually to check my students bugs etc.
<seele> are bugs called tasks in launchpad?  or can you create tasks in addition to bugs?
<\sh> seele: all "bugreports" are named "Tasks" internally
<seele> ok, so it's launchpad jargon
<seele> is this all read-only so far?  i dont see any edit functions
<\sh> seele: because you can have a report for several tasks (in upstream projects, distro tasks, and as well on packages in distros) everything is a task
<\sh> seele: right now, we didn't implement the "commit" stuff...this will be started next week :)
<seele> ok
<seele> some styleguide stuff i'm noticing
<\sh> seele: that's why I'm
<seele> labels shoudl be right aligned, so report no. summary, and reporter shoul be flush against their text widgets
<\sh> interested to hear your opinion to some UI stuff...being a dev and a LP user, I style the UI for "my needs" and I need people who are objective ;)
<seele> i'll have to learn more about this other people's tasklist thing.  i think the button might not be in the right place
<seele> report number and report date seem like they should go together
<seele> and then you could put the get tasklist button near the report name so they are associated together
<seele> i'll have to check the guidelines, but i think text that can never be edited (e.g. report no.) should be text in the pane and not in a non-editable widget
<seele> so report no. summary, date, and reporter would be regular text, not in text boxes.  otherwise it looks like you can edit them
<\sh> seele: can you note all that down in a bug^Wtask report on launchpad.net/leonov ? :)
<seele> yeah sure
<seele> do you want one big bug report for ui stuff or individual ones for each issue?
<\sh> seele: do as you like :)
<seele> one report it is! hehe
<\sh> seele: when you want, attach some mockups (hand drawings or whatever) to the report too :) the same we have to do with the gtk frontend..
<seele> ok.  i can work on mockups later tonight.  i should be working right now, but the project i have today is terribly boring
<\sh> seele: the intention is: we want to make it right :)
<\sh> seele: and it's quite difficult to find people knowledgable in UI style and UI usability :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: going to find time for filelight before import freeze tomorrow?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: I tried uploading 2 weeks ago
<apachelogger> the package got still rejected
<Riddell> apachelogger: with what error?
<apachelogger> Rejected:
<apachelogger> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<apachelogger> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<Riddell> sounds like you're building against debian's .orig and not urs
<apachelogger> the version was 1.0-2build1
<Riddell> ours
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> ok...time to leave the office and preparing for the great soccer game :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian's should be ours really
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it isn't..
<\sh> seele: thx in advance :) cu tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: would an 2ubuntu1 get through?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> if it's built against the correct .orig file
<apachelogger> I'll take a look at it in a minute
<seele> \sh: np
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually we wouldn't want to use our .orig as it causes issues with filelight-l10n imported from debian, how can I override the md5 check?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what issues does it cause with filelight-l10n?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can't override the md5sum check, the .orig can't be changed
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Riddell: our .orig includes the po direcotry used in -l10n
<apachelogger> hm, I could just create a debian/install file and not install the l10n stuff
<Riddell> you could
<seele> anyone here use an internationalized keyboard? i cant figure out how to get a regular single quote/apostrophe instead of an accent
<seele> ´
<seele> oh, that didn work in open office
<Riddell> it depends to what the keyboard is internationalised
<seele> generic 101 key.  my single quote turned in to the tilted one which is tilted in the wrong direction
<seele> do i have to remap it to the correct character?
<seele> oh, US generic.  dunno if that part matters
<seele> hmm.. i guess wordpress escapes the tilted apostrophe so it won´t matter anyway
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: applying patches fails due to different Makefile.ins
<Riddell> wise man says, don't bother patching Makefile.ins
<apachelogger> poor debian ain't wise :|
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I'll just apply useful changes from debian
<apachelogger> Riddell: filelight uploaded
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's next?
<Riddell> I think we're good for kde merges
<apachelogger> Riddell: did someone merge amarok yet?
<apachelogger> I noticed debian has a new maintainer and loads of changes
<Riddell> I didn't notice it in merges.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> oh, because we have a epoch
<Riddell> so that could do with a merge indeed
 * apachelogger merges amarok
<ScottK> New python-qt4 was just uploaded too.
 * jussi01 tickles stdin
 * stdin flops about wildly
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> does simple-patchsys respect patches/series?
<stdin> doesn't look like it
<stdin> looks like it just runs through all the files in debian/patches
<apachelogger> awful
 * apachelogger switches amarok to quilt
<stdin> it does say "simple" ;)
<apachelogger> simple doesn't mean dangerous :P
<seele> grr.. int´l keyboard fail
<seele> so i guess wordpress doesn´t convert fancy quotes inside html tags :P
<Riddell> ScottK: did you say you had a fix for python-qt3 compile?
<harolddong> where is the folder view plasmoid is the latest packages?
<Riddell> kdebase-plasmoid
<Riddell> well, kdebase-plasma
<harolddong> I see kdeplasmoids which is installed but neither of the names you mentioned
<smarter> harolddong: libplasma2?
<harolddong> libplasma2 is already installed as well
<smarter> w00t, finally we have a working kdebindings/python-kde4
<stdin> harolddong: the package was missing, kdebase-plasma-kde4 should be in the repos whenever the buildd decide to get around to it
<stdin> doesn't help that someone has decided to built the linux kernel over and over again :|
<apachelogger> happens a lot
<stdin> amd64: 37 builds waiting in queue, i386: 22 builds waiting in queue
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]
<stdin> only lpia is available, and no one runs lpia anyway :p
<stdin> well, when ld crashes, bad things are happening
<Tm_T> I really wonder why ld keeps segfaulting
<Tm_T> I don't know how to track this issue down
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  It's done (merged the new upstream where they dropped the konsole bits).
<Riddell> ScottK: but it hasn't been uploaded?
<JontheEchidna> @Packagers of 4.1 beta packages, you might want to look at bug 240197
<stdin> well, I didn't package that one ;)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<stdin> kdesdk-kde4 4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy2~ppa1 uploaded
<stdin> now to wait several hours for the build to start...
<daSkreech> metellius: Ping
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<blistov> i accidentally installed using Canadian key layout, but the console can't deal with the accents.
<blistov> How do I switch it back to US?
<daSkreech> Support should be in #kubuntu
<blistov> ok, is the console being ... un-usable also a support issue?
<blistov> ie, can't type, no slash...
<blistov> replaced with an accented e...
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I think.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry.  I had a solution to python-kde3, not -qt3.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/python-kde3/3.16.1-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> smhi
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> ScottK: ah, silly me
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-26
<yao_ziyuan> firefox 3's default tab look in kubuntu 8.04 is ugly
<yao_ziyuan> a theme Phoenity Reborn is recommended
<Riddell> well, that's us tol
<Riddell> well, that's us told
<Riddell> anyone want to do new extragear packages?
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> hi kwwii
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you merging amarok?
<Nightrose> Riddell: he said he was - dunno if he finished it
<Riddell> Nightrose: what was your issue with kde sound?
<Nightrose> Riddell: xine backend was missing in phonon
<Nightrose> gstreamer didn't work
<Nightrose> but it is fixed now as the xine backend is back thanks to stdin
<Riddell> hmm, I was hoping the gstreamer one would work
<Nightrose> didn't work for me :/
<Nightrose> I installed the "good" codecs and then gave up
<Riddell> I've not tried it, juswt would be nice to be able to demote xine to universe as one less thing to care about
<Nightrose> yea - if you tell me which packages could be needed I can poke at it tomorrow evening
<Riddell> should just be the obvious
<Nightrose> heh I think I have those installed then
<crimsun_> which media types do you have in your library?
<crimsun_> (gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly covers nearly everything)
<Nightrose> crimsun_: me? I had no sound at all - system sounds for example
<Nightrose> nothing worked
<Nightrose> might just be b0rkage in my system but...
<crimsun_> ok, find me or themuso if/when you want to troubleshoot that further.
<Nightrose> ok :)
<jcastro> Nightrose: fyi tags and projects got implemented in brainstorm
<Nightrose> jcastro: cool - will have a look after I got some sleep
<jcastro> Nightrose: searching for "amarok" in brainstorm should be trivial for you know
<Nightrose> it is 3am here and i need to be up in a few hours
<jcastro> Nightrose: yep, I'm off to bed too, night!
<Nightrose> nini :)
 * Nightrose snoozes
<nixternal> hola
<yuriy> evening
<yuriy> the FSF won't let us hand out K/Ubuntu CD's with them :-\
<nixternal> I could have told you that
<yuriy> seems so ridiculous. and it's not like ship-it sent us any gobuntu
<nixternal> ya, I had the same issue a little over a year ago at a conference with them
<nixternal> some of their people were wearing anti-buntu shirts
<nixternal> and they tried to say they weren't from the FSF
<nixternal> but they hung out with them the entire time
<nixternal> I really like how they are "restricting your freedom to hand out FREE CDs"
<nixternal> yowsers, the beta2 packages are lookin' dangerous :)
<ScottK> Not free enough for you?
<nixternal> nothing is ever free enough for me :)
<yuriy> nixternal: now that's a beta announcement!
<nixternal> hehe
<daskreecH> Hi nixternal Jucato Hobbsee et al etc
<Hobbsee> heya!
<daskreecH> How are you?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
<Hobbsee> intrepid is a bit strange now
<daskreecH> It's intrepid?
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but there's a new kernel and such
<daskreecH> Ugh I never update kernels
<apachelogger> Riddell: merge finished, I'm testing now
<apachelogger> nixternal: is there a specific reason akonadiserver isn't built with internal mysql stuff?
<apachelogger> Riddell: merge commited to ~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian, please give it a review a lot of stuff changed
 * apachelogger heads off for some meditation
<daskreecH> apachelogger: I have the funniest video of that
<daskreecH> 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X_M6gCXKBg'
<ZeBarbu> Hello world. I would just want to know when the kdepim-kde4 pacakges will be built? I upgraded to kde4-beta2 but can't use kmail no more because of the following missing lib dep:
<ZeBarbu> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN13KRichTextEdit17mouseReleaseEventEP11QMouseEvent
<ZeBarbu> could packagers please build kdepim before less usefull ones (kdetoys was built yesterday, for example)
<Hobbsee> on...what?
<Hobbsee> gutsy, hardy, intrepid?
<ZeBarbu> ho, sorry
<ZeBarbu> hardy
<ZeBarbu> x86
<ZeBarbu> sorry for my aggresiv way of speaking, I'm not ungry or something. It's just a warning: we can't use kmail no more, and that is not really good! ;)
<ZeBarbu> so, if someone in the gods team can manage to solve this problem, it may make some peoples happy :)
<Hobbsee> is this in backports or ppa?
<ZeBarbu> ppa
 * Hobbsee hasn't been running hardy
 * Hobbsee looks
<ZeBarbu> I think all people that followed the kubuntu announce have the same problem...
<ZeBarbu> maybe i'm the only fool guy in the world who use kontact-kde4 for daily use :)
<Hobbsee> stdin_: any idea on that?
<ZeBarbu> in fact, kmail is still to 4.0.80 (beta1) but many other packages are 4.0.83 (beta2)
<ZeBarbu> kdepimlibs5 is 4.0.83, but libkdepim4-kde4 is 4.0.80
<ZeBarbu> as well as all other pim related stuff, in fact (4.0.80)
<ZeBarbu> does anybody else reproduce the problem?
<Nightrose> ZeBarbu: yes several people have it
<Nightrose> unfortunately you can't do a lot but wait for the package to get build
<ZeBarbu> yeap, that's what I though... that's why I asked if the packages build order could re-thinked: some non-vital ones (kdetoys) are built before more important ones (kdepim).
<ZeBarbu> It's just a suggestion, I don't know if there are dependencies between them, etc...
<Nightrose> that is due to dependencies I think
<Nightrose> other stuff has to be build before kontact can be buil
<Nightrose> d
<Nightrose> and as long as that fails...
<ZeBarbu> yeap..
<ZeBarbu> or maybe the announce in kubuntu was a bit too early
<ZeBarbu> ok, I was aware it is beta :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Hobbsee> fabo: any chance of the newest soundkonverter please?
<fabo> Hobbsee: busy at work currently. I expect to do some packaging work this week-end.
<Hobbsee> fabo: great.  filing a bug in your bts :)
<fabo> :)
<ZeBarbu> Hobbsee: just for my information: is there any kmail packages build expected date?
<Hobbsee> ZeBarbu: unsure, tbh - i'm not involved in that area currently.
<ZeBarbu> hum... do you know who is the right man I may ask this question?
<ZeBarbu> just to know if I'd better find a failback , or just wait few hours.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: should know, i think
<ZeBarbu> ok, thanks
<ZeBarbu> I'll try disturbing him, then ;)
<ZeBarbu> Riddell: around here?
<ZeBarbu> I would just want to know when I can expect having working kontact packages. Is it a matter of hours, or few days? I don't want to stress you, only to know if I'd better wait or finding a failback
<ZeBarbu> I'm lost without all my rss streams, my calendars and working with webmails is not the easiest way of working ;)
<tictric> ZeBarbu: I only followed your thread very loosely but why don't you just use kontact/kde3?
<ZeBarbu> because I already switched to kontact kde4
<ZeBarbu> and I had to reconfigure all my accounts, etc...
<ZeBarbu> ok, it's beta, but if we don't really use it, we won't find bugs and improve it.
<tictric> doesn't matter. Just use the same files in kontact/kde3 e.g. calendar, contacts for mail you use imap
<tictric> I tried it and it worked for me
<ZeBarbu> I use pop
<ZeBarbu> hum... I really don't want loosing data... I don't know if it's 100% compatible between kde3/kde4 versions...
<tictric> Well, it wasn't very wise to switch to official beta software with such 'important' data without any backup or such
<ZeBarbu> but if it takes too long to build kontact./kde4, I think i'll failback with this... after making big backups ;)
<ZeBarbu> as I said, if we don't use it, we won't test/improve it...
<tictric> you don't test with critical data
<tictric> never, ever
<ZeBarbu> :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: it is built with it, apparmor just doesn't allow it to run
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> at least not in the ppa
<nixternal> something changed then
<apachelogger> and the apparmor thingy can be worked around
<apachelogger> pretty easy actually
<nixternal> ya, I had it working with beta1 just fine
<apachelogger> nixternal: also in the package?
<nixternal> beta2 looks pretty good
<nixternal> apachelogger: what do you mean by also in the package?
<apachelogger> whether akonadi did work without fix0ring on one's system
<nixternal> no, I had to do the fix
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> I don't think we can do it in the package, the apparmor people need to add an exception iirc
<apachelogger> I'll digg into the package later on
<apachelogger> nixternal: we can
<apachelogger> actually.... akonadiserver doesn't open a port anyway, does it?
<nixternal> see what Riddell says, as he talked to the apparmor maintainer(s), can't remember what was said though, he told toma and I about it a few weeks back
<nixternal> nope, just needs access to sql i think
<apachelogger> than we could just bypass it
<apachelogger> at least for hardy
<apachelogger> I doubt apparmor is getting an SRU for that kind of change
<\sh> seele: bug #243078 should be fixed.. in latest lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243078 in leonov "Tab container not drawing borders correctly" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243078
<Riddell> nixternal: moi?
<Riddell> nixternal: the issue as I mind is apparmour blocks mysql from writing to files in ~ because normally it only writes to /var/lib/mysql or whatever
<apachelogger> Riddell: so we need to bypass it anyway?
<Riddell> so that needs to be fixed in apparmour profiles (or I don't know if third party packages like akonadi can install apparmour profile files to fix it)
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger diggs into apparmor
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually we should just bypass apparmor completely
<apachelogger> since akonadiserver does only allow local connections we don't need a profie for apparmor
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, how?  it would be a bit of a rubbish system security mechanism if apps could just bypass it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: they can
<apachelogger> just ln mysqld mysqldakonadi
<Riddell> apparmour isn't a firewall, it's about what files processes can write to
<apachelogger> make akonadiserver use that binary instead of mysqld and there we go
<Riddell> I'd be surprised if it was that easy to bypass
<apachelogger> ask nix ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> this is a bit of problem either way
<apachelogger> linking mysqldakonadi to mysqld and then allowing mysqldakonadi to write to $HOME is pretty much the same as allowing mysqld to do it, right?
<Riddell> doesn't sound any easier than just fixing apparmour for mysqld
<apachelogger> and not any more secure :)
<apachelogger> mysql-server-5.0: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 197476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197476 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "akonadi  does not work with the apparmor rules introduced for /usr/sbin/mysqld on hardy." [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197476
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: considering mysql doesn't get an exception, we probably have to create such a mysqld.akonadi link and ship akonadi with an apparmor profile allowing it to write to homes only
<Riddell> apachelogger: I guess apparmour is that easy to work around :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the easiest way to test akonadi?
<apachelogger> Riddell: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<apachelogger> akonadictl start
<Riddell> if pbuilder fails, does it put the log somewhere?
<Hobbsee> not unless you specify --log
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> I know that question
<apachelogger> Riddell: add PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes to your .pbuilderc
<apachelogger> then a .build file containing the log will always be stored in /var/cache/pbuilder/results no matter whether the build was sucessful or not
<Riddell> hmm, that seems like the sort of thing that should be on by default
<apachelogger> very true :)
 * apachelogger testbuilds akonadi
<seele> \sh: bzr update leonov-kde-mdi-style?
<\sh> seele: bzr merge :)
<seele> hum, i guess not.  it doesn look like anything changed
<seele> ah ok
<seele> \sh: i remade but get this error when i try to run
<seele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079/
<seele> brb
<\sh> seele: ah yes...you need to update to lp:leonov/python-launchpad-bugs ;)
 * Hobbsee pokes Riddell or so
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see #debian-qt-kde please :)
<gnomefreak> oh thanks Hobbsee for reminding me to do something ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which part?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the last part.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heh :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the request for upload
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you want me to upload that taskjuggler diff to ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to debian.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why would i need you to upload it to ubuntu?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why would you ask me to upload it to debian?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because i don't have DD powers, and you do?
<Riddell> no I don't
<Hobbsee> oh.  never mind then :)
<\sh> muah...
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/akonadi/
<Riddell> nice
<apachelogger> pretty self explaining ... mysqld is hardlinked to mysqld-akonadi, for which I added a apparmor profile, and patched akonadi to use that specific binary instead of mysqld
 * apachelogger waves at Xand3r
<seele> \sh: on the General tab, does Tasks ever have more than a few entries?
<seele> \sh: probably 1 usually, 2 or 3 at most?
<\sh> seele: that depends :) we have reports with more then 25 :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: why is kde4pim no uploaded to the ppa yet?
<seele> right, but what do you think is typical?
<Riddell> apachelogger: for hardy?  I expect it just means stdin hasn't got to it yet
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> seele: the default is at least one...the usual is 4 to 5 including external bug tracker tasks
<seele> ok
 * apachelogger creates a looping poke for stdin
<seele> \sh: is that information pretty important?  or do you just reference it for other reasons?
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks like he uploaded it "6 minutes ago"
<apachelogger> yeah, noticed it right now
<\sh> seele: it's important :)
 * apachelogger start killing bugs due to missing kde4pim
 * ScottK hands seele Bug #230016 for a really extreme example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230016 in xmms2 "[intrepid] Rebuild with perl 5.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230016
<\sh> ScottK: hehe :)
<ScottK> leonov better not fall over and die on such bugs.
<seele> hah.. yeah.  \sh if i subscribe to that bug with anything go BOOM?
<\sh> seele: you won't see it now :)
<\sh> seele: because it's done already ;9
<\sh> seele: and no...it doesn't make boom then :)
<seele> you can see closed bugs?
<\sh> seele: not now :)
<seele> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what is with me? sorry no time left, may be c ya at 22:00
<apachelogger> :) always busy
<\sh> seele: bug #243080 fixed
<seele> \sh: branch again?
<seele> er, merge
<\sh> seele: just wait
<\sh> seele: bug #243083 fixed too...pushing to lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style now
<seele> ok
<\sh> takes some time :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: one sponsoring please :) http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kdesdk/kdesdk_4.0.83-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243083 in leonov "Cannot download attachment" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243083
<apachelogger> \sh: btw, http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot025.png
<apachelogger> split-view-tabs > split-view :P
<\sh> apachelogger: I know that feature :)
<\sh> apachelogger: but it's not as nice as the feature of terminator ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: it just needs some love ;-)
<nixternal> oy vey
<nixternal> does Red Hat do their security releases like Microsoft or what?
<nixternal> I logged into my work email this morning and there were no less than 20 Red Hat security notices
<nixternal> I have been here now for almost a month, and today was the first day I received any security notices
<nixternal> luckily for me, only 4 apply to our appliance
<seele> hrm
<seele> \sh: seele@takochi:~/projects/leonov-kde-mdi-style$ bzr merge lp:~shermann/leonov/leonov-kde-mdi-style
<seele> bzr: ERROR: Working tree "/home/seele/projects/leonov-kde-mdi-style/" has uncommitted changes.
<seele> \sh: i don't remember changing any files
<seele> man pages are as useless as ever
<txwikinger> seele: run bzr status which will give you the the files that haev been changed
<seele> oh, maybe \sh didn't finish his merges?
 * \sh is now a bit busy doing real life work ;) rollout of new product version :)
<\sh> seele: I'm finished long ago :)
<seele> does bzr work really differently from svn?  i can't get my head around it
<\sh> seele: if it's not working out, just branch it again...
<\sh> sometimes it's easier
<seele> sigh.. that didn't work
<seele> i have IRL work to do too.. i'll work on it later
<\sh> seele: bug #242998 also fixed ;) pushed it to the branch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242998 in leonov "Form labels should be right aligned (KDE4)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242998
<ScottK> seele: If you don't want to retrain your brain, bzr co works like svn co.
<seele> \sh: ok.  i'm working on some UI suggestions too.  mockups take a bit of time than just screenshots
<\sh> seele: thx :)
<seele> ScottK: no.. my problem now is it won't make for some reason
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a buildlog of broken kde4bindings build at hand?
<apachelogger> hm, automoc is missing as build-dep
<stdin> I think kdelibs5-dev recommends it in intrepid, I moved it to depends for the hardy packages
<stdin> umm, nope kde4libs 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu3 depends automoc
<apachelogger> we need to get the renamings done, it's giving me the craps
<apachelogger> 3 possibly naming schemes is just too much
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> indeed it does
<apachelogger> stdin: thanks :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: not to hand no, smoke didn't compile though
<apachelogger> Riddell: no problem, I'll start a build, my latop looks pretty bored today ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I actually took an svn snapshot for intrepid since that fixed pykde
 * apachelogger is wondering why the kdebindings people don't do some pre-release testing
<Riddell> lack of manpower I expect
<smarter> we have a big problem with python-kde4
<smarter> it doesn't work on 64bits
<Riddell> smarter: just noticed that
<smarter> I'm trying to fix it
<smarter>  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/__init__.py imports "dl" which doesn't exist on 64bits
<apachelogger> well, \sh investigated on that for beta1
<stdin> \sh fixed that iirc
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> so he wasn't just making it all up :)
<stdin> changed it to DLFCN
<apachelogger> lol
<smarter> hey it works
 * apachelogger checks the beta1 packages in the ppa
<smarter> i tried dlfcn
<\sh> what?
<smarter> didn't modules were case sensitives
<smarter> *didn't know
<smarter> \sh: did you report it upstream?
<stdin> it looks for filenames, so I guess on a case-sensitive filesystem, python is case-sensitive too
<\sh> smarter: it's known by sime...
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger> apparently \sh is loosing track of communication
<\sh> smarter: the fix actually came from him
<\sh> apachelogger: I wasn't connected
<apachelogger> \sh: we could start communicate through bug reports ;-)
<smarter> i googled for hours yesterday to find a fix ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: I told you that when I pushed updated packages to the ppa
<\sh> apachelogger: actually you should read changelogs...there is the fix, and the url ;)
<smarter> cool then
<apachelogger> I was like... not very motivated for doing any development
<smarter> please someone upload the fix, guidance-power-manager needs it
<smarter> I was going to hardcode the RTLD_things in __init__.py :p
 * apachelogger looks at smarter
<apachelogger> smarter: become motu and fix it yourself :P
<smarter> hehe :p
<smarter> I'd like to
<smarter> be back later guys
<apachelogger> \sh: please upload your latest diff.gz for kde4bindings
<Riddell> stdin: you uploaded kde4bindings to the ppa, does that include \sh's fix?
<stdin> Riddell: no, I forgot about that
<apachelogger> \sh: already got it
<apachelogger> Riddell, stdin: I will just merge all changes made to beta1 in the ppa with the current package
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdesdk and akonadi uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
 * stdin checks off kdepim from his list
<Riddell> yay
<stdin> as soon as kdeutils builds, then I should be done :)
<Riddell> you may be faster than intrepid for that one :)
<stdin> just a couple amd64 builds to go now :D
<ZeBarbu> thanks guys for kdepim packages :)
<daskreecH> Thank the man :)
<Riddell> hugs to stdin
<ZeBarbu> ho, what a thanks ping-pong! ;)
<ZeBarbu> I may just make a suggestion: for next kubuntu announce, it may avoid problems if the announce comes after 'important' packages are all availables.
<ZeBarbu> but, ok, I may have check by myself and wait... too hard! ;)
<stdin> it did, all the base package were built when the announcement was made
<stdin> and base is 'important' ;)
<daskreecH> s/important/essential
<stdin> libs + base == essential
<ZeBarbu> yeap. I don't want to start a troll. I'm really happy with your packages, guys. thanks again!
<stdin> besides, people were downloading it before we made the announcement, so it really wouldn't make a difference then
<daskreecH> :-D
<daskreecH> are there debug symbols for them?
<apachelogger> -dbg
<ZeBarbu> hum,... some people (including me) were waiting the announcement to upgrade, thinking it will be quite functionnal after that (ok, beta soft, but ready to use/test)
<yuriy> apachelogger: -dbg for neon?
<daskreecH> Don't think so
<stdin> ZeBarbu: the announcement did say "Some packages are still compiling. Run the above command periodically to check for new additions" :)
<daskreecH> Seem to remember that being mentioned somewhere
<apachelogger> yuriy: for kde4
<ZeBarbu> stdin: yes, yes, i know
<daskreecH> ZeBarbu: :-) Hard to complain then :)
<ZeBarbu> i'll check the availability of my needed packages the next time.
<daskreecH> Which ones are needed?
<apachelogger> stdin: how about building them in secret and then move them to the members?
<ZeBarbu> daskreecH: it's not really a complain, better a suggestion for next time
<apachelogger> daskreecH: those $USER got installed ;-)
<yuriy> apachelogger: (sorry, clarified) are there debug symbols now for kde4 nightly in neon or are you all just talking about intrepid packages?
<daskreecH> ZeBarbu: release early release often ^_^
<stdin> apachelogger: I was building them in my PPA at first
<stdin> since saturday actually
<ZeBarbu> ok, thanks for your effort, back to work and my 458 unread mails + all rss streams ;)
<daskreecH> ^A -> Del
<apachelogger> stdin: you could have just copied them over, way faster than building them again :)
<apachelogger> yuriy: there aren't yet
<apachelogger> yuriy: feel free to implement them ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: they were copied
<apachelogger> stdin: I mean the binaries as well
<stdin> yep
<apachelogger> stdin: what caused the problem then?
<stdin> well, it took me until tuesday to get kde4libs to build properly
<stdin> well, monday for kde4libs, tuesday for kdebase
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> stdin: well, next time I am probably around to help :)
<stdin> the PPA buildds were also backed-up badly, so that didn't help much
<stdin> at one time the amd64 queue was around 45
 * apachelogger really thinks LP needs some approach where people can contribute processing people
<Hobbsee> stdin: you can get priority boosts, though
<apachelogger> Riddell: build went fine, at dh_install for qyoto it broke
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> apachelogger: building beta 2?
<Riddell> or svn?
<apachelogger> lastest version from launchpad
<apachelogger> svn that is
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> apachelogger: but enabling the non-pykde packages presumably?
<apachelogger> Riddell: of course
<Riddell> apachelogger: but qyoto didn't compile?
<apachelogger> hm
<ZeBarbu> ok, i'm back with first problem :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually, looking at the cmake output, nothing but pykde built Oo
<ZeBarbu> Seems akkregator doesn't open feeds
<ZeBarbu> It fetch them ok, but when clicking on it, it only shows the description, not the feed articles themselves.
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you comment out all the other stuff?
<ZeBarbu> at least for me
<apachelogger> Zanoi: http://bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> ZeBarbu: ^
<apachelogger> Zanoi: sorry
<ZeBarbu> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: the current intrepid version has all but python commented out, since smoke didn't compile for me
<Riddell> and everything else uses smoke
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger compiles again
<apachelogger> Riddell: the x_*.cpp files don't get generated, or at least in the wrong directory
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, if you have time... backporting the new akonadi package would be cool
<apachelogger> the current one is pretty much useless
<apachelogger> stdin: and when are yu applying for MOTU? ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: uploaded
<stdin> and, umm, dunno :p
<apachelogger> haha
 * apachelogger hands stdin a cookie
<stdin> pain killers are better, just getting over a migraine :(
 * apachelogger has the most awkward migraine, and the most awkward painkillers for it
<apachelogger> can't think properly for 3 days after taking one of these monsters
 * daskreech imagines a suppository
<apachelogger> huh, that would be...
<apachelogger> ah well 24% for kdebindings
<smarter> is kdebindings so huge?
<smarter> took 5 minutes to build on my box with only python-kde4
<apachelogger> smarter: gigantic
<apachelogger> I think beta2 actually takes twice as long as beta1
<apachelogger> a lot of new stuff in smoke and ruby
<stdin> takes 52 mins for the package in the PPA, that's with just about everything except python-kde4 disabled
<apachelogger> the problem is also that kdebindings can't be compiled with more than one jobs
<apachelogger> always breaks for me
<Riddell> it would be nice if kdebindings was split up
<Riddell> it's such a troublesome module to package
<apachelogger> Riddell: +1
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> yet another break point
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I'll just grab a new SVN snapshot
<Riddell> hi Arby, new extragear tars are out if you fancy
<Arby> Riddell: ok, depends how urgent it is
<Arby> no time this weekend
<Arby> should be able to get some done though
<apachelogger> talking about weekend
<apachelogger> emonkey: I am not sure I can come
<apachelogger> emonkey: though, maybe I will not get sucked in a wormhole and be in CH tomorrow evening
<Riddell> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear when you have some time
<emonkey> apachelogger, would be cool if you able to attend
 * Arby bookmarks
<apachelogger> emonkey: I would have to do the laundry... ;-)
<Riddell> oh maybe Xand3r wants to do extragear :)
<Xand3r> hi again
 * apachelogger thinks some cdbs practise for Xand3r would be quite awesome ;-)
 * Xand3r thinks the same
<emonkey> apachelogger, I've got holidays, si it doesn't matter on which days you want to attend, on saturday If to go to my little cubs scouts for 3 hours but there aren't any other commitments ath the moment
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am giving up, rdale says smoke/ruby is still gonna change a lot within the next days
<apachelogger> so taking a snapshot doesn't make much sense either
<apachelogger> emonkey: then I will do the laundry tomorrow afternoon and arrive in CH at sat 3 a.m  ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah well, thanks for trying
<Riddell> apachelogger: so just add \sh's patch to it for now?
<apachelogger> yes
<emonkey> apachelogger, 3am is not the problem, 3pm would be
<Riddell> apachelogger: want to do that or shall I?
<apachelogger> emonkey: ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll do it, have everything here already
<Xand3r> apachelogger: so what is to do?
<stdin> apachelogger: I've already uploaded kde4bindings with the patch to the k-m-kde4 ppa
<stdin> mostly so kdeutils would build for amd64 without me having to slap it about with a large object
<apachelogger> Xand3r: package updates ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailody
<apachelogger> you get the latest sources
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mailody/0.5.0-4/+files/mailody_0.5.0-4.dsc
<apachelogger> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<apachelogger> get the new tarball
<apachelogger> unpack the tarball
<apachelogger> copy the debian directory form the old folder to the new one
<apachelogger> add a changelog entry, check the packaging for up-to-dateness
<apachelogger> then you create a debdiff - debidff OLD.dsc NEW.dsc
<apachelogger>  debdiff OLD.dsc NEW.dsc > deb.diff
<apachelogger> actually
<Xand3r> apachelogger: not so fast please
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then you upload/paste the file somewhere and ask Riddell to sponsor the upload
<Xand3r> kk
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the nice thing about IRC is I can be that fast while you can read it slowly ;-)
<stdin> once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to do it as fast as apachelogger types :P
<apachelogger> hehe
<stdin> hmm, has kopete-cryptography still not been uploaded anywhere?
<apachelogger> I did not
<Xand3r> apachelogger: after the "dpkg-source -x *dsc" there is only one tar
<Arby> stdin: I started trying to build 4.0.80 and got stuck
<Arby> haven't had time to unpick it yet
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dpkg-source extracts the tarball and applies the diff.gz
<apachelogger> i.e. you get a source directory with debian subdirectory right away
<stdin> Arby: if you want a hand, let me know. I packaged it back pre-4.0
<Arby> stdin: it was failing due to lack of kdepim
<Arby> which I couldn't get to install in my chroot
<Arby> probably a broken chroot but not had time to work it out yet
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what means "applies" the diff
<jeroen-> do I need to be here for qurstions about KDE 4.1 b2?
<stdin> I know there was a reason it needed kdepim, but I can't remember now
<smarter> Xand3r: dpkg-source is done automatically if you have the right keys ("apt-get install debian-keyring"  has most of them)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: less *diff.gz
<stdin> jeroen-: #kubuntu-kde4 is probably a better place
<smarter> Xand3r: *automatically by dget
<apachelogger> Xand3r: as I said earlier the .orig.tar.gz shouldn't be changed while package (i.e. files outside of debian/) ... the reason for this is that one of the source package files diff.gz is actually a diff from the _original tarball_ to your source tree with debian/
<jeroen-> stdin: thanks
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ultimately the diff.gz only includes your debian/ .... and by apply I mean, that the diff is applied to the original source tree, so when you cd into the source directory there will be a debian/ directory right away
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dpkg-source -x is pretty much the opposite of debuild -S -sa
<Xand3r> opposite? how i have to understand this in that contxt?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: gegenteil
<Xand3r> i know
<apachelogger> meh
<Xand3r> ypu dont understand my question -.-
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is really bad
<apachelogger> because I don't either :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> wait, thinking is today verry difficult
<apachelogger> Riddell: I also included .install updates and two new packages I introduced for beta1... so we don't have to redo this stuff once it is building properly again http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kde4bindings/kde4bindings_4.0.83+svn823405-0ubuntu6_to_ubuntu7.debdiff
<Xand3r> first of all i need somethink to drink, may be after it it will be better, maybe
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy, uploading
<Arby> Riddell: having confusion with version numbers. previously kcoloredit was 4.0.80. now it's 1.5.0
<Arby> I don't get it
<Arby> I'm guessing 1.5.0 is an upstream number
<Arby> am I allowed to just rename it to 4.0.83 or is that bad?
<Riddell> Arby: yeah, upstream screwed up
<Arby> oh, I assumed it was me :)
<Riddell> Arby: change the numbers to match what they were before
<Arby> cool thanks
<yuriy> found all of 1 person here running Kubuntu
<Arby> Riddell: kcoloredit done, files in the usual place under extragear4.0.83
<Xand3r> Riddell: i work now on guidance-power-manager, i that ok?
<Xand3r> *is
<Arby> Riddell: kfax also done, files in same place
<smarter> Xand3r: I've done guidance-power-manager
<smarter> just waiting for kde4bindings build to finish
<smarter> Xand3r: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<Xand3r> smarter: ok, late but, not much done
<smarter> hmm? what is late?
<Xand3r> smarter: that you say now that it is already build
<Xand3r> but it doesnt mater
<smarter> you could have checked code.launchpad.net
<Xand3r> ok noticed for the next time
<Riddell> smarter: there's a new version
<Riddell> Xand3r: go ahead on guidance-power-manager
<Xand3r> Riddell: ?
<Xand3r> smarter: already did it or?
<Riddell> Xand3r: smarter did an older version
<Riddell> this is a new version so it could do with the package being updated
<smarter> Riddell: new version?
<Xand3r> ok than i work now on the extrager version
 * smarter wasn't aware
<Xand3r> *then
<Riddell> smarter: it's being released along with kde releases as part of extragear ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear
<Riddell> smarter: I doubt anything has changed except translations
<smarter> I'll update then
<Xand3r> you?
<smarter> I'll change the get-orig-svn target and update changelog entry
<Riddell> Xand3r: best pick another one then
<Xand3r> headache
<Xand3r> this was my third chois^^
<smarter> Riddell: no update to gpm since three weeks
<smarter> I'll just change the version to match kde4 version
<mitsarionas> hi... could someone tell me when will there be a new kubuntu intrepid iso available? on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all it says it's rebuilding...
<Xand3r> Riddell: what would be a easy package, where is no one working on?
<Riddell> Xand3r: kiconedit?
<Xand3r> ok i try it
<Xand3r> but i think i need help later
<Riddell> just ask here
<Xand3r> thx
<smarter> what else needs packaging in extragear?
<smarter> Riddell: rev6 of gpm pushed, please upload when kde4bindings has finished bindings
<Xand3r> is there an older version of kiconedit, cause i want to copy the copyright file
<Xand3r> if there are cpp with different copyright holder, is it needed that i tell in the copyright in wich file who has the copyright?
<mitsarionas> so doesn't anyone know when/where i could get an intrepid iso? :/
<smarter> Xand3r: yes
<Xand3r> smarter: -.- i hate this work
<Xand3r> smarter: how it has to look like in the copyrighte file?
<smarter> look at my kde4-style-bespin package for example
<smarter> or even my guidance-power-manager package
<smarter> bespin is maintained in bzr at code.lp.net too
<Xand3r> ok thx
<Xand3r> hi i get a cmakeerror
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23205/
<Xand3r> maybe not all deps are listed
<Xand3r> i onli set on cdbs and cmake
<Xand3r> where i can get infos a bout the depends?
<nixternal> you need the latest cmake (2.6)
<smarter> Xand3r:   ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Xand3r> i have cmake 2.6
<nixternal> cuz cmake isn't working properly
<nixternal> Xand3r: do you have cmake from the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 repo?
<smarter> this package needs kdelibs5-dev
<Xand3r> smarter: i added now kdelibs5-dev, maybe, but i have no clue
<smarter> no clue of what?
<Xand3r> of all^^, i am a beginner
<nixternal> ahh, I didn't see that FindeKDE4.cmake error
<smarter> just look at what cmake says
<smarter> even if cmake 2.6 is a bit too verbose imho
<Xand3r> but i dont know how i can fix the problem
 * nixternal starts heading to the train
<smarter> Riddell: I updated guidance-power-manager(revision 7) with a debian/watch and a get-orig-source to get the tarball from kde FTP with the translations
<smarter> Xand3r: it looks for kde4-config
<Xand3r> yes
<smarter> so it means that you must build-deps on the package where this file is located
<smarter> this package is kdelibs-bin
<Xand3r> -bin?
<smarter> but if it needs kde4, it probably needs the headers and stuff
<Xand3r> not dev
<smarter> so you build deps on kdelibs5-dev, which depends on kdelibs-bin
<smarter> and cmake is happy with his kde4-config and things can be built
<Xand3r> smarter: kdelibs or kdekibs5?
<smarter> kdelibs5-dev
<smarter> which depends on kdelibs-bin
<smarter> there's no kdelibs-dev
<smarter> and kdelibs4-dev is kde3
<smarter> (yes, it's a bit confusing)
<Xand3r> ah ok, i have to list kdelibs-bin in the depends?
<smarter> no
<smarter> kdelibs5-dev
<Xand3r> ok
<smarter> since kdelibs5-dev depends on kdelibs-bin, it will be automatically installed with it
<Xand3r> ok installed will this understand the buildserver?
<smarter> hmm?
<smarter> you mean, will the buildserver installs -bin?
<smarter> the answer is yes
<Xand3r> ok
<smarter> dependencies are here for a reason
<smarter> packages listed under Depends: in apt-cache name-of-the-package are always installed
<Xand3r> has this package to be finished to day?
<smarter> if you mean, "today", no it can wait
<Xand3r> i have problems with pbuilder Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main kdelibs5-data 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu8
<Xand3r> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Xand3r> but i have to know if all depends are solved
<smarter> update your pbuilder
<Xand3r> clear
<Xand3r> ok i use the time fore the other files
<Xand3r> smarter: for the changelog, wihch lp number i have to use? and which version i have to take? the version of kde?
<Xand3r> OR WAT?
<smarter> Xand3r: version: 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu1
<Xand3r> ":"?
<smarter> I don't think it's worth filling a bug report on lp for it
<smarter> : = epoch
<Xand3r> epoch?
<smarter> should be explained in the debian policy
<Xand3r> kk
<smarter> or debian new maintainer guide
<Xand3r> i will find it
<smarter> for example: 9999900000-0ubuntu1 << 1:0.1-0ubuntu1
<Xand3r> dont got it
<smarter> imagine your packaging a software, with version number 450024 (because it's the svn revision or whatever)
<smarter> and then the developers release a 1.0
<smarter> if you change version number to 1.0, apt-get won't know that it's a new versionb
<smarter> *version
<smarter> but if you change version to 1:1.0 apt-get will update the package, cause the version number will be bigger
<smarter> if there's no epoch, 0 is assumed
<smarter> and 0:450024 << 1:1.0
<Xand3r> got it
<smarter> \o/
<Xand3r> only the copyright is left
<Xand3r> is my kiconedit the same like http://w1.1358.telia.com/~u135800018/prog.html#KICONEDIT
<seele> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23210/
<seele> \sh: i remerged bugs and make sure there was a link.  i dunno how to resolve the problem
<daskreech> Woah!
<daskreech> nvidia really is going to be the anchor
<daskreech> ATI cards now ship with Tux on the box?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-27
<Xand3r> hey, pleas review my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kiconedit
<Xand3r> Riddell: can you review it?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> Xand3r: hmm, you made an entirely new package
<Riddell> there's an existing package that you should have used
<Xand3r> shit
<Xand3r> i am so tired
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kiconedit/4:4.0.80-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> grab that and copy over the debian directory
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> Riddell: now i have it overwritten and now?
<Xand3r> please help me becaus i am tired an i dont want to do somethin useless and dont find an end
<Riddell> Xand3r: dch -i  test it compiles  make a source package  upload to revu
<Xand3r> dch -i?
<Riddell> adds a changelog entry
<Xand3r> what i have to paste?
<Xand3r> new upstream version?
<Xand3r> Riddell: set the maintainer to me?
<Riddell> change the version number as appropriate in changelog
<Riddell> don't change maintainer, it's not important
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23216/
<Riddell> that looks fine
<Xand3r> k
<Xand3r> thx
<Riddell> test it compiles
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> make source package
<Riddell> upload to revu
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> Riddell: i think it is up
<Riddell> Xand3r: you tested it compiles?
<Xand3r> jes
<Xand3r> yes
<Xand3r> with pdebuild
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> uploading
<Xand3r> but wait
<Xand3r> lintian of the deb sais that tere is no man page for the bin
<Xand3r> but there is one
<Xand3r> so what i have to do?
<Riddell> Xand3r: does it get installed into the .deb?
<Xand3r> hmm
<Riddell> if not put "debian/kiconedit.1" into debian/manpages and recompile
<Xand3r> Riddell: that are the dirs in doc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23219/
<Riddell> no manpage there
<Xand3r> doesnt seem to be an man in it
<Riddell> if that manpages file fixes it, dch -i; debuild -S; dput revu ..
<Xand3r> but i didnt changed something
<Riddell> put "debian/kiconedit.1" into debian/manpages
 * Riddell offline for a bit, CD testing
<Xand3r> Riddell: to put the kiconedit.1 in a manpages dir didnt changes anything
<Riddell> not a directory
<Riddell> just a file called manpages which contains a single line
<Riddell> debian/kiconedit.1
<Xand3r> oh ok
<Xand3r> i building now, this take some time with pbuilder
<Xand3r> Riddell: i think that litle trick has fixed it
<Xand3r> i hope
<Riddell> groovy
<Xand3r> mom i past the less
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23220/
<Xand3r> Riddell: what you thinking abaut?
<Xand3r> *about
<Riddell> looks perfect Xand3r
<Riddell> debuild -S
<Riddell> dput..
<Xand3r> -sa
<Xand3r> kk
<Riddell> no -sa needed
<Riddell> that adds the .orig to the upload but it has already been uploaded
<Xand3r> oh ok
<Xand3r> but it is to late, i noticed it for the next time
<Xand3r> its up now
<Riddell> Xand3r: I need to go to bed, I'll get it in the morning, thanks
<Xand3r> i have to thank
<Xand3r> gn8
<harolddong> dolphin crashes with using file menus or when right clicking on blank space within the file manager
<harolddong> is anybody else having this problem?
<Gosu> hi
<Gosu> somebody alive here?
 * Hobbsee waves a hand vaguely
<Gosu> how i can directly scaner control under win32? trough usbscan.sys without TWAIN and where i can get scaner low lewel instructions docs?
<Hobbsee> surely somewhere like ##windows is a better place to ask that.
<\sh> argl
<\sh> someone fcked python-kde4 up
<Arby> Riddell: kgrab and kgraphviewer merged. files on lichts
<Riddell> Arby: thanks, kiconedit was done also
<\sh> Riddell: is pykdeextensions usable for pykde4?
<\sh> apachelogger: something is really weird with pykde4
<\sh> there are files missing
<\sh> but symlinks are set somehow
<Arby>  Riddell: kio-gopher done
<\sh> e.g. /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/ :  indexof.py -> /usr/share/pyshared/PyKDE4/indexof.py pykdeconfig.py -> /usr/share/pyshared/PyKDE4/pykdeconfig.py etc. whereas the .pyc files are installed
<apachelogger> \sh: cool
<\sh> apachelogger: pyqtconfig is also missing :)
 * apachelogger sense a headache
<apachelogger> well, first shower
<\sh> hmm
<Riddell> \sh: no
<Riddell> there's no pykdeextensions
<Arby> anybody able to tell me what that means --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23270/
<Arby> in the context of kopete-cryptography failing to build
<Riddell> Arby: there's a header file it can't find I expect
<Riddell> look in FindKopete.cmake and see what .h file it wants
<Arby> ok
<\sh> Riddell: it needs to be ported to new world order for kde4
<\sh> at least the kdedistutils
<Riddell> cmake works fine for me
<Arby> Riddell: there is no file FindKopete.cmake. There is CMakeLists.txt
<Arby> changing find_package(Kopete REQUIRED) to find_package(Kopete-kde4 REQUIRED)
<Arby> gets me alittle further
<Arby> does that make sense?
<Riddell> Arby: no /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKopete.cmake ?
<Arby> are we talking about the source tree here or the main system?
<Riddell> main system
<Arby> ah, my bad I misunderstood
<Riddell> it's part of kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> and seems to be searching for kopete/kopete_export.h
<Arby> ok found it now
<Arby> hmm, why would it fail to find that?
<Arby> kopete is installed
<Arby> kdelibs5-dev is installed
<Arby> could there be a path set wrongly somewhere?
<Riddell> where is kopete/kopete_export.h?
<Arby> I have no idea, that's the point. I only just managed to find FindKopete.cmake
<Arby> where would header files normally go
<Riddell> it is in kdenetwork-dev?
<Arby> looking
<smarter> Riddell: g-p-m now builds fine on amd64 with latest python-kde4, could you please upload it?
<Riddell> smarter: where is it?
<\sh> smarter: did you include all the fixes from my ppa pykde4 package?
<Riddell> Arby: I see it in /usr/include/kopete/kopete_export.h in kdenetwork-dev
<\sh> smarter: even the symlinks from apachelogger? :)
<Riddell> Arby: so if you build-dep on kdenetwork-dev it should work
<Arby> right thanks, would take me forever to find that
<smarter> \sh: I didn't touched python-kde4, I just built gpm today and it's working :)
<smarter> *touch
<\sh> apachelogger: could you do me the pleasure and fix pykde4 for ppa? :)
<smarter> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<Arby> Riddell: hmm, it already build-deps on kdenetwork-dev-kde4 is that older or newer than kdenetwork-dev
<Arby> I can't keep up with all the name changes
<Arby> well either way it seems to work
<Arby> now it's moaning about lack of kdepim
<Arby> again
<Riddell> Arby: that's the old name
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> \sh: ah.... couldn't some just fix that upstream :S
<\sh> apachelogger: for the "standalone" pykde4 everything was allright...I wonder why the kdebindings pykde4 is bugging
<apachelogger> probably the same reason as for all the other languages
<apachelogger> heavy cmake tuning
<\sh> grrr
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kdebindings is the new plasma :S
<Arby> Riddell: could you sanity check something
<Arby> k-c failed with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23277/
<Arby> so I edited Kdepim to kdepim in FindKdepim.cmake
<Arby> and it appears to fix the error
<Arby> does that seem reasonable
<Arby> or did I do something odd
<apachelogger> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23278/
<apachelogger> right?
<Riddell> Arby: hmm, is there a kdepim .pc file?
<Arby> where?
<\sh> apachelogger: yepp
<Arby> roughly
<apachelogger> \sh: anything else?
<\sh> apachelogger: the amd64 dl patch? in __init__.py?
<apachelogger> already in
<\sh> ok
<apachelogger> at least in intrepid
<\sh> then go
<\sh> ppa is important ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: intrepid is more important
<apachelogger> otherwise we forget to merge the changes and have to do all that stuff all over again
<\sh> make two uploads then ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering how big kde4bindings is anyway
<apachelogger> someone might have to sponsor my upstream bandwith isn't the awesomest ;-)
<Arby> Riddell: not anywhere obvious. for a small value of obvious
<\sh> apachelogger: do you need a new tarball? :)
<apachelogger> \sh: new tarball is probably even more broken
<Arby> Riddell: locate kdepim | grep pc doesn't find it either
<apachelogger> Arby, Riddell: maybe we just don't install it?
<Arby> apachelogger: install what kopete-cryptography or the .pc file?
<Arby> whatever a .pc file does?
<\sh> pkg-config
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact
<apachelogger> Arby: is pkg-config actually pulled in by the build-deps?
<Arby> looking
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kde4bindings/kde4bindings_4.0.83+svn823405-0ubuntu7_to_ubuntu8.debdiff
<Arby> apachelogger: the build-deps are http://paste.ubuntu.com/23279/
<Arby> nothing saying pkg-config
<apachelogger> Arby: well, check the build log ;-)
<gnomefreak> pkg-config isnt brought in by anything from what it looks like
<gnomefreak> its not part of build-essential but im not sure the package you are working on
<apachelogger> emonkey: which form of travel should I use?
<emonkey> apachelogger, ask scotty for beaming
<emonkey> would be the fastest way
<apachelogger> that would be indeed most reasonable
 * apachelogger actually thinks train travel is a bit awkwardish these weeks
<apachelogger> though probably also very international ;-)
<Riddell> Arby: do you have /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKdepim.cmake ?
<Arby> apachelogger: apparently not pulled in
<emonkey> apachelogger, in Switzerland the trains are mostly very nice cooled down
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<emonkey> apachelogger, the zurich airport is 12min with S-Bahn from here
<emonkey> s/S-Bahn/Intercity
<apachelogger> hm, I am in 20 minutes at the airport in linz ;-)
<Riddell> debian/not-installed:./usr/include/kdepimprotocols.h
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> so it needs that packaged as part of kdepim
<Arby> that sounds like trouble
<Arby> Riddell: where did that not-installed info come from?
<Riddell> Arby: kdepim package
<Riddell> source package
<Arby> oh OK, I thought there was something wrong with my debian directory
<Arby> does that mean we need to re-package kdepim?
<Arby> or is there a reason that is not installed
<Riddell> only that it hasn't been needed yet
<Riddell> if it's needed it shouldn't be hard to put the relevant files in a kdepim-dev package
<Arby> depends on the value of hard, easy if you know how :)
<Arby> I can try if you can explain what to do
<Riddell> apt-get source kdepim
<Arby> and it can be done in < 2h
<Riddell> edit debian/control and add a kdepim-dev package
<Riddell> in debian/kdepim-dev.install put all the header files and .so files listed in not-installed
<Riddell> test it compiles (the long bit)
<Riddell> add changelog
<Riddell> voila
 * Arby pokes apt-get into life
<Arby> Riddell: should kdepim-dev have the same build deps as kdepim?
<Arby> and iff not what should it have?
<rafallo_> how can I use phonon in pyqt4 ?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> rafallo_: I don't think it's built with phonon yet
<nixternal> good morning!
<rafallo_> Riddell, it's a pity, thanks
<Arby> Riddell: what do I need in debian/control besides this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23283/
<Riddell> Arby: make the description more generic
<Riddell> copy this http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kdepim-dev
<Riddell> Arby: also I believe binary:Version is better than source:Version, although I'm not too sure what the difference is
<Arby> ok I just copied that from kdepim
<Riddell> intrepid alpha 1 candidate CDs available for testing
<Arby> is it that time already
<nixternal> Riddell: which version of KDE 4 are they running?
<Riddell> nixternal: beta 2
<Riddell> alternates only
<nixternal> groovy, you planning on releasing it soon, or can I test this weekend?
<nixternal> I would love to re-image all of my machines and that might be the way to go
<Riddell> I believe they're due to be released this european evening
<nixternal> ahh, dang I don't have time right now to test
<nixternal> Riddell: anything need to get done this weekend? I am home alone so I will have some free time
<nixternal> plan on doing a couple of really long bike rides, but those are only a few hours (~6) long
<Riddell> there might be hardy .1 images to test
<nixternal> k, also need to get the Release Notes rocking again too
<Riddell> yes, alpha 1 would benefit from them
<nixternal> need to make some wiki updates
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<nixternal> howdy Tonio_!!!
<Tonio_> salut Riddell !
<Tonio_> I should get an internet connection back this we....
<Tonio_> I can't wait to have time to contribute a bit....
<nixternal> hehe, you and I both Tonio_ :)
<nixternal> new job is killing my time
<Tonio_> nixternal: super congrats for going core !
<nixternal> I miss hanging out here all day being a bum
<nixternal> thanks!
<Tonio_> nixternal: have plans or todo list on the kde4 side ?
<nixternal> not yet, will work on all of that this weekend
<nixternal> unless Riddell has some stuff he would like me to work on
<Tonio_> I've been spending the last days looking at the packages and structure to get used to it since I focussed most of my effort towards to kde3 till now
<nixternal> actually, a virtual keyboard for KDE 4 is in my sights right now
<nixternal> I pretty much have the KDE 4 structure down...I will build from SVN this weekend to see where everything is at upstream to get an idea on how to prepare for us
<Tonio_> so basically, next month = new appartment, and then kubuntu, kubutu and kubuntu again
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> nixternal: I've been really impressed by the changes between beta1 and beta2....
<Tonio_> amazing speed to get things grown up
<nixternal> its funny...I could sit here all day on the computer, no problems
<nixternal> but all day at work on the computer, when I come home, I don't want to get on it :?
<nixternal> :/ rather
<nixternal> my x-wife sent me an email this morning asking if I was ignoring her cuz I am not online at night :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: that happens to me sometimes....
<Tonio_> nixternal: for month I can feel the need to in front of the computer
<nixternal> last night when I got home I went out for a really beautiful 25 mile bike ride into the sunset....I need to get a new camera that is smaller
<Tonio_> nixternal: and for a short period that just makes me sick
<nixternal> Tonio_: I think the problem is using Gnome at work all day makes me a little stoopid :P
<Tonio_> nixternal: what I do is generally don't force myself to contribute, cause that would imply leaving one day for bad reason
<Tonio_> nixternal: listening to ours needs is important to contribute on the long term
<nixternal> right, that is why I plan on getting some stuff done this weekend
<Tonio_> it is not the first time I take a break with ubuntu/kubuntu
<Tonio_> not the first time I'll be back for month to finish the work too :)
<nixternal> ya, I have never taken a break, and I don't want to, just that free time is limited due to the amount of travel to and from work
<nixternal> plus, it is summer time here and it has been so nice outside and I have kind of been enjoying it a bit
<nixternal> oh man, today starts the Taste of Chicago...that means the trains will be full for the next week :/
<Riddell> Arby: your kfax package had hardy in the changelog
<Arby> oops sorry
<Arby> I'll rebuild when kdepim finishes
<Arby> this may be some time :)
<Riddell> Arby: no problem, I changed it and uploaded
<Arby> oh ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> stdin: patch for kdeedu http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_01_marble_fix.diff
 * stdin uploads
<Riddell> create a series file too of course
<Riddell> apachelogger: how did you get on with the amarok merge?
<stdin> yeah, I remembered from kde4bindings
<apachelogger> Riddell: you really should read backlog ;-) .... I pushed already to launchpad
<apachelogger> just needs a sanity check and upload
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: does the debian maintainer still use bzr?
<apachelogger> Riddell: SVN http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/amarok/trunk/debian/?op=log&rev=0&sc=0&isdir=1
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> btw, since I decided not to visit emonkey this weekend I have quite some time to do .... work :D
<Riddell> up goes amarok
<Riddell> so kfax was 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 and is now 4:3.3.6-kde4.0.83-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> this makes launchpad unhappy
<Riddell> 4:3.5.9really3.3.6-kde4.0.83-0ubuntu1 seems ugly
<apachelogger> Riddell: epoch 5?
<Hobbsee> they've downgraded version number?
<Riddell> maybe, problem is if debian does something different
<Riddell> it has moved to extragear and changed to using the internal version no the kde version
<Riddell> Arby: kpovmodeler failed, probably needs libqt-opengl-dev added
<Arby> Riddell: ok, still waiting on kdepim
<Arby> will get to it eventually
<Arby> Riddell: hang on a minute, I haven't done kpovmodeler yet
<Arby> Riddell: that's the previous version
<Arby> I'll fix it in 4.0.83 if no-one else gets there first
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> Arby: I've changed kfax to the elegant 4:3.5.9really3.3.6-kde4.0.83-0ubuntu1
<Arby> I saw that, pretty :)
<jeroen-> hi folks
<jeroen-> I'm looking for the Kubuntu colorscheme for KDE4?
<jeroen-> oh sorry wrong channel
<Riddell> same as the KDE one
<jeroen-> Riddell: yes I tried that, but I cant use my KDE3 colorscheme in KDE4
<Arby> Riddell: stuck with kdepim it's complaining about
<Arby> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//./usr/include/kaddressbook/interfaces/configurewidget.h': No such file or directory
<Riddell> Arby: is there such a file?
<Arby> when the file is clearly present at
<Arby> kdepim/kdepim-4.0.83/kaddressbook/interfaces/
<Arby> sorry kdepim/kdepim-4.0.83/kaddressbook/interfaces/configurewidget.h
<Riddell> Arby: but is it under debian/tmp ?
<stdin> Riddell: I notice there's no kdepim-dev package, and there's a load of .h files not installed
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.com/d712671d9
<Riddell> stdin: that's just what Arby is working on
<Arby> stdin: guess what i'm doing now
<Arby> Riddell: apparently it isn't
<Riddell> stdin: it hasn't been needed yet, but kopete-crypto wants it
<Arby> I thought debian/tmp was generated automatically
<Riddell> Arby: so the kaddressbook devs have decided it shouldn't be installed, just remove from kdepim-dev.install
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> then run   dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Riddell> which will check if the .install files match up to what's actually there
<Riddell> once everything does match up
<stdin> that paste ^ are the .h/.so files that aren't installed
<Riddell> debuild -nc  to do a final build, make sure the kdepim-dev .deb is sane, send us a debdiff
<Arby> Riddell: and if things don't match up do I remove them?
<Arby> e.g kaddressbook/contacteditorwidget.h
<Arby> quite a lot seems to not match actually
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> you might be better just to empty kdepim-dev.install, run that command and add in the .h and .so files it lists
<gribelu> does anyone know where i could report a bug related to planet.ubuntu.com ? rss 2.0 feed stopped working a few days ago :/
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-website?
<gribelu> humm.. that's an irc channel i guess?
<Hobbsee> gribelu: that being said, mine appears to be working?
<Hobbsee> no, it's a project on launchpad.
<gribelu> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<gribelu> isn't it empty for you?
<gribelu> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss10.xml
<gribelu> 1.0 works
<selckin> worksforme
<selckin> wget it
<gribelu> maybe firefox is going nuts then
<gribelu> and /or it's malformed
<Hobbsee> it appears as blank for me, but it's definetly downloading more posts.
<gribelu> i think it's malformed than.. the source isn't empty but firefox refuses to render it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: sorry, I forgot to commit the manpages for amarok
<apachelogger> Pushed up to revision 179.
<selckin> akregator works
<\sh> apachelogger: now you bugged everything ;)
<\sh> shermann@wz-pc-010:~/workspace$ ls -la /usr/bin/pykdeuic4
<\sh> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38 2008-06-27 16:06 /usr/bin/pykdeuic4 -> ../share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py
<\sh> which is wrong for ppa :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> from a productivity point of view
<apachelogger> letz burn kde4bindings beta2 and use beta1
<\sh> why?
 * \sh fixes it now
<apachelogger> because I am pretty much fed up with the quality of kdebindings releases
<Arby> Riddell: progress of sort
<Arby> got kdepim to build now
<Arby> but kdepim-dev won't install because it requires version 0ubuntu2 of all it's deps
<Arby> which have been built and installed with dpkg
<Arby> but are apparently invisible
<Arby> because dpkg still thinks the system has 0ubuntu1
<Arby> any suggestions?
<Riddell> did you install them before kdepim-dev?
<\sh> apachelogger: ppa11 is uploaded
<Arby> Riddell: not at first no
<apachelogger> \sh: :S that revision number makes me wonder
<Arby> tried kdepim-dev, failed, installed deps tried again
<Arby> failed again
<Riddell> Arby: what does apt-get -f install do ?
<Arby> testing
<\sh> apachelogger: ppa10 was it before .)
<Arby> it want's to remove kdepim and kdepim-dev among other things
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, that made me wonder as well
<Arby> should I let it
<Arby> ?
<apachelogger> \sh: need 11 revisions to get one small portion of the complete module to work properly is .... pretty bad
<apachelogger> which is exactly why I think the release quality of kdebindings needs to be improved
<apachelogger> a lot
<\sh> apachelogger: well, better to do it in a ppa...and not in our official archives
<apachelogger> \sh: since the archives are more b0rked than the ppa... ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: I think I took up to ~ppa9 to get it to build
<apachelogger> Riddell: can one use intrepid yet?
<Arby> Riddell: apt-get doesn't help, it removes kdepim and kdepim-dev
 * apachelogger thinks about formatting all disks
<Arby> then I installed the deps of kdepim-dev again and got an identical error
<\sh> shermann@wz-pc-010:~/workspace/leonov-kde$ kopete(10363) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "jabberchatui.rc" in "kopete/jabberchatui.rc"
<\sh> kopete(10363) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "jabberchatui.rc" in "kopete/jabberchatui.rc"
<\sh> kopete(10363) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "jabberchatui.rc" in "kopete/jabberchatui.rc"
<\sh> kopete(10363) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "jabberchatui.rc" in "kopete/jabberchatui.rc"
<\sh> ASSERT: "identityItemHash.contains(idnt)" in file /build/buildd/kdenetwork-kde4-4.0.83/kopete/kopete/config/accounts/kopeteaccountconfig.cpp, line 181
<\sh> this is pretty bad
<Riddell> apachelogger: today's daily CD working nicely for me
<apachelogger> cool, thanks
<Riddell> Arby: what does apt-cache policy kmail show ?
<Arby> hmm, Installed: 4:4.0.83-0ubuntu2
<Arby> that's odd
<Arby> seems to be some confusion between apt, dpkg and me
<apachelogger> \sh: maybe the env variables are messed up in that prompt?
<\sh> apachelogger: nope
<\sh> apachelogger: fresh install from ppa :)
<apachelogger> kopete-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kopete_jabber/jabberchatui.rc
<stdin> kopete starts fine for me
<apachelogger> same here
<\sh> apachelogger: via CLI?
<apachelogger> \sh: as well
<\sh> bah...this damn mixed up kde3/kde4 system...
<Arby> Riddell: complete output of apt-cache policy kmail
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23313/
<apachelogger> \sh: you should have used neon :P
<\sh> apachelogger: nope..I should have upgraded to intrepid already ;)
 * apachelogger is really looking forward to intrepid :)
<\sh> or we should have never mixed it up in the first place
<apachelogger> in fact, I could install kde4 on my laptop
<Arby> Riddell: I'm out of time.
<Riddell> Arby: looks like you have the right version installed
<Arby> Riddell: I won't be able to work on this again until monday
<Arby> I know
<Arby> can't figure out what's wrong
<Arby> Riddell: dpkg consistently reports this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23315/
<Arby> which is a lie
<Nightrose> anyone else getting dolphin to crash when hovering over a video file?
<Nightrose> in 4.1 beta 2
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> known issue
<apachelogger> also happens for PDF IIRC
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> Arby: all very strange.  however if it compiles it should be fine, send me the debdiff and I can upload
<Nightrose> pdfs seem fine here
<Riddell> or put the .diff.gz and .dsc on lichts
<Arby> ok that's quicker
<Arby> incoming
<Arby> Riddell: the only diff.gz I have is for kdepim rather than kdepim-dev, is that right?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> since it's the source we care about
<Arby> Riddell: something is wrong here, the diff is for 0ubuntu1
<Arby> I think I've mangled something
<Arby> I'll have to fix it later
<Arby> I really really have to leave
<Arby> meeting someone off a train
<Arby> I hate leaving things half done
 * Arby --> gone
<Xand3r> hi @ all
<Riddell> hi Xand3r
<mitsarionas> hi... i just installed the latest kubuntu intrepid iso...should i file a report or something?
<apachelogger> mitsarionas: report about what?
<mitsarionas> on the iso testing tracker maybe...
<Riddell> mitsarionas: I don't think it's being tracked on the testing website, just tell me what the build number and architecture was and how well it works
<mitsarionas> it's the 20080627 alternate i386 one... installed just fine :)
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<apachelogger> broken
<Riddell> mitsarionas: excellent, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: alternates only so far
<Riddell> ubiquity not ready for alpha 1
<apachelogger> ok
<mitsarionas> np :)
 * apachelogger downloads alternate
<Riddell> mitsarionas: hardware or virtual install?
<mitsarionas> hardware
<Riddell> super
 * apachelogger is wonder what happened to mhb
<Riddell> I think he decided to move on to other opportunities
<apachelogger> :|
<Riddell> yes, a shame
<jcastro> really?
<seele> it wasn´t a girlfriend > coding decision?
<apachelogger> well, I understand that he was pretty unhappy about not getting enough appreciation for his work
<apachelogger> which is the shame really
<seele> i dont know if that was really the primary reason, but ii think t did exasperate how he was feeling about contributing in general
 * seele wonders where Artemis_Fowl has been..
<Riddell> mitsarionas: seem we are tracking them, please add your result http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<mitsarionas> Riddell: i hope there's no rush, need to do something first :/
<mitsarionas> i'll add it as soon as i can :)
<james_w> Hi all.
<james_w> I was wondering if amarok_play_audiocd.desktop should be/has been forwarded to Debian?
<james_w> it seems like they would like to have it, unless I'm missing some reason why it wouldn't be applicable there.
<Riddell> james_w: maybe one for apachelogger
<james_w> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: oxygen-cursor-theme is missing from the installation
<mitsarionas> adept crashes as soon as it loads in my intrepid install... but i guess not just for me, right?
<DASkreech> Intrepid installs KDE4 by default now?
<mitsarionas> yeah
<DASkreech> Sweet ;-) 4.1 ?
<mitsarionas> yeah ;)
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> indeed
 * DASkreech grins. One step closer to 4.2 Remix Cds :)
<apachelogger> it would be quite useful to have debug symbols for adept :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> nvidia broken in intrepid
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I should have lived with hardy
<DASkreech> I'm trying to
<DASkreech> I keep running sstupid KDE 4.1 live CDs though :(
<DASkreech> I'm going to try and stick on Hardy till Koffice starts shipping betas
<mitsarionas> there's also some weird bug in kdesudo or something...it seems like it wants the root password
<apachelogger> mitsarionas: yeah, on my todo
<mitsarionas> :D
<DASkreech> Riddell: ping
<DASkreech> when LinuxMCE announced the KDE partnership and they were shipping on Kubuntu discs was that just with KDE or were they partnering with Kubuntu as well?
<apachelogger> oh, I see the light, my home tarball transfer is finishing soon :D
<mitsarionas> one more thing... dolphin seems to freak out when i hover over gzip'ed files... but i guess that too is already on someone's todo :)
<supert0nes> thats me for either rar or video
<mitsarionas> just checked, it was the information panel that did it... closed it and now no problem
<apachelogger> that is a bug in beta2
<mitsarionas> apart from a few things, it's pretty usable though... guess in a month or so i'll switch entirely to intrepid :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-28
<hunger> I do not get what that zoom in/out thing in the upper left corner of kde4 desktop does, so I am staying with kde3 for now till I can figure it out (or turn it off).
<daskreech> hunger: switches activity spaces
<hunger> daskreech: What is a activity space? I managed to create a new one and switch into it... how do I get out again?
<daskreech> hunger: No idea which build you are on so I can't advise. It's somethign they are coding in now so YMMV
<hunger> daskreech: Actually I have three of those things at this time... I ended up in the second one and there is no zoom out thingy there:-(
<daskreech> Yeah It's fun to play with right now but I wouldn't rely on it. Use Desktops for now
<hunger> daskreech: Well, activities seem not to handle windows at all, so they are nothing for me:-)
<hunger> At least the windows do not get zoomed with the desktop background.
<daskreech> hunger: I'm not sure if they are meant to. I'll find out
<hunger> daskreech: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=817 explains this stuff...
 * hunger can just forget about that activities stuff: It is for plasmoids what a desktop is for windows.
<hunger> I do wonder how to turn of the top left cashews...
<daskreech> hunger: Currently install Suse
<jjesse> evening :)
<Jucato> morning :P
<jjesse> Jucato: guess what
<Jucato> what?
<jjesse> i'm a father... crazy isn't it... haven't had time to write up a post yet with picutes but working on it
<Jucato> wow!!
<Jucato> congrats!!
<Jucato> (sorry late reaction.. mom called)
<jjesse> no worries
<jjesse> baby boy.... named caleb.... its the coolest thing in the world
<Jucato> wow
<Jucato> nice name
<nixternal> jjesse: you get the book yet?
<jjesse> thanks
<nixternal> hi jjesse and Jucato btw :P
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah they showed up on my door while i was at hospital w/ wife
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!
<nixternal> are you a proud pappa now?
<nixternal> yup
<jjesse> nixternal yeah i am
<nixternal> CONGRATS!!!
<jjesse> baby boy named caleb
<jjesse> post in the works w/ some pictures
<nixternal> that rocks man, I am glad for you guys
<nixternal> groovy name!
<jjesse> he's sleeping right now nixt to me
<jjesse> next
<nixternal> cool man, how is your wife doing?
<jjesse> doing good
<jjesse> sore and tired but doing well
<nixternal> great, that is awesome
<jjesse> labor was 36 hours
<jjesse> which sucked big time
<nixternal> holy smokes
<jjesse> tell me about it
<nixternal> my x-wife was in labor for 36 hours as well
<nixternal> that sucked big time
<jjesse> but the epidural (sp?) is the greatest inventotion ever
<nixternal> yes it is
<jjesse> god bless drugs
<JontheEchidna> Heh, congrats
<nixternal> hahaha
<jjesse> thanks JontheEchidna
<nixternal> jjesse: I got a kick out of the epidural side effects
<jjesse> trying to catch up on three days worth of email/blogs/crapp
<nixternal> ya, I have been doing the same
<jjesse> busy doing other things?
<jjesse> hows work?
<nixternal> work is great, and busy
<nixternal> I just put in to become the Open Source Community Manager, so I hope I get that spot
<jjesse> a new position there?
<nixternal> ya
<jjesse> cool hope you get it
<nixternal> me too...I think I have a decent chance
<nixternal> I have been sitting in on the open source meetings and they have no clue how to run one
<nixternal> an open source community that is
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> dang, I was gonna go out riding tonight but it doesn't look like the weather wants to cooperate
<jjesse> looks like storms
<jjesse> yay i won't ahve to wwater grass
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> we don't need any more water
<jjesse> ok i updated my kubuntu virtual machine earlier from the ppa and still having problems, was the next beta of 4.1 completly updated to the ppa?
<jjesse> still having issues with kdebase-workspace-data
<nixternal> jjesse: I don't think it was complete...I am only having issues with 2 libs
<nixternal> kexi and dcraw
<Jucato> kexi?
<jjesse> nixternal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23406
 * Jucato wonders if nixternal meant kexiv :)
<vorian> evening
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, I had that too
<nixternal> nothing that dpkg --force-overwrite couldn't fix
<nixternal> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.0.83-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa7_all.deb
<jjesse> perfect thanks
<nixternal> bah cubs
<nixternal> they let the white sox beat um today
<jjesse> tigers are winning again
<jjesse> yay thunderstorms
<nixternal> we haven't had anything yet, and doesn't look like we will any time soon...I should have gone out riding
<jjesse> wow just finished the update and what is the cool background before teh desktop finishes loading?
<DaskreecH> !info quote
<ubottu> Package quote does not exist in hardy
<DaskreecH> o.O
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, I noticed that background too
<nixternal> I like it
<jjesse> where can i find it?
<nixternal> locate the splash theme, it should be in there
<DaskreecH> has anyone used quote ?
<nixternal> jjesse: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/1280x1024/background.png
<nixternal> they have other sizes if you go to just the Default directory
<jjesse> cool thanks
<DaskreecH> !info virtualbox-ose intrepid
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-dfsg-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6558 kB, installed size 21040 kB
<DaskreecH> Hmm
<nixternal> well, the latest alternative CD for Intrepid does not work
<Hobbsee> !doesn'twork | nixternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork
<Hobbsee> !doesn't work | nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nixternal> yes, it does all of that
<vorian> where are the images
<nixternal> so it doesn't work!
<vorian> lol
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> now I get a blinking red screen
<nixternal> chalk that up to "Beta 1 no good thus far" :P
<vorian> :(
<DaskreecH> We are up to betas?
<DaskreecH> Oh KDE4 beta. Duh
<nixternal> we were supposed to release like hours ago
<nixternal> no, Intrepid
<DaskreecH> ah ok haven't been paying attention
 * nixternal needs a working KDE 4 dangit!
<nixternal> I would use KDE 3 if Compiz would work worth a darn...I have gotten used to the flash in KDE 4 that I want it when I use KDE 3
<DaskreecH> I went by the class for the Govt today and they were teaching them all on KDE
<DaskreecH> some "lucky ones" got KDE4
<nixternal> nice
<JontheEchidna> damn kde4... making us used to all this eyecandy
<nixternal> yup :)
<JontheEchidna> Heh, reminds me of the compiz-in-hardy spec at LP
<DaskreecH> and sweet slick functionality
<JontheEchidna> "User is amazed at wobbliness"
<metellius> DaskreecH: you pinged some days ago..?
<nixternal> ya, well that made it into Ubuntu just fine, but not in Kubuntu
<nixternal> I get freezes, loss of borders, crashes, and you name it when I try Compiz with KDE 3
<JontheEchidna> Tell me about it
<nixternal> at first with the Intel lappy I thought I was golden, then all hell broke loose
<JontheEchidna> I tried running it in gutsy and got at least a crash a day
<JontheEchidna> if not more
<nixternal> I will admit, I have become addicted to one utility in Gnome
<nixternal> Gnome-Do...good stuff
<nixternal> Evolution is doodoo, their terminal at least has true transparency, but nothing rocks like yakuake
<JontheEchidna> Krunner not good enough for our gnomternal? :(
<DaskreecH> metellius: Right you are working within GSoC ?
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, they ported the move-plasmoids-in-panel patch to KDE 4.1
<metellius> DaskreecH: nope, just coding on my free time
<DaskreecH> ah right.
<DaskreecH> on what? :)
<DaskreecH> I've forgotten what I pung you on
<metellius> the ark ui changes?
<DaskreecH> JontheEchidna: link?
<DaskreecH> metellius: Ah right Are you going to be expanding on those?
<JontheEchidna> http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewcvs/rpms/kdebase-workspace/devel/kdebase-workspace-4.0.83-kde%23154119.patch?rev=1.1&view=markup
<DaskreecH> Or you have pretty much accomplished what you set out for?
<metellius> what do you mean by expanding?
<metellius> oh
<metellius> yeah, I pretty much did what I blogged about, but since I've actually gotten to know the ark code a bit now I'm playing around fixing other small annoying incomplete things and requests from the blog comments
<DaskreecH> Any konqui/ dolphin Plugins ?
<metellius> the majority of ark's interface is a kpart
<JontheEchidna> I heard that ark didn't have the necessary features for a dolphin/konqi service menu
<metellius> JontheEchidna: you heard?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, in an lp bug report
<metellius> service menus control stuff through shell commands right?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah
<metellius> well then, yes that seems to be correct, the ark main executable does not take arguments other than the archive file
<metellius> not hard to fix though...
<DaskreecH> Can't really think of much to push around with ark :)
<DaskreecH> seele: You got likker!
<DaskreecH> Am I nuts or is there no user management in system settings?
<DaskreecH> JontheEchidna: KDE 4.1 ?
<DaskreecH> :-)
<DaskreecH> That's what you get for installing the system by hand
<teprrr> hello, can anyone confirm whether https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdeutils/+bug/129729 is still in there? for kde4 at least?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129729 in unrar-free "ark can't extract password protected rar archives" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teprrr> though I'm pretty sure it's still in there..
<smarter> 'morning
<teprrr> looks like a lot of ark's code was rewritten for kde4.. currently a support for password protected files is missing
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> could it be that some kde4.0 plasmoids dont run under 4.1?
<Nightrose> Xand3r: which ones?
<Xand3r> Nightrose: coremoid http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/CoreMoid?content=72789
<Nightrose> Xand3r: no idea about that one
<Nightrose> never used it
<Xand3r> ok
<teprrr> Xand3r, that's because the whole plasma api got changed
<Xand3r> teprrr: ok, thx, i will inform the devel of this plasmoid
<Xand3r> apachelogger: now i have some time, if you are there, can you give me some stuff, for training my cdbs knowleg?
<teprrr> solid-network(2048)/Solid (NetworkManager) NMNetworkManagerPrivate::fillNetworkInterfacesList: Error getting device list:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" :  "A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member "getDevices" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager")
<teprrr> btw, is this a kubuntu packaging problem or something else? perhaps caused by the fact that I compile my kde stuff myself?
<Xand3r> teprrr: where i can finde the source?
<teprrr> Xand3r, source of what?
<Xand3r> i thought you compile it
<Xand3r> so i want to try it to
<teprrr> Xand3r, ye, it's inside kde svn
<teprrr> kdebase/workspace/solid/solidshell/ to be precise
<Xand3r> ok i will try it
<Xand3r> i inform you if i have the same problem
<Xand3r> ok i have other problems^^
<Xand3r> sorry
<teprrr> ok :p
<DreadKnight> hello
<Riddell> hello
<DreadKnight> i'm  trying to make a push with darcs and it doesn't works anymore, because of ssh i think
<DreadKnight> it used to work before.. at least before i upgraded to kde4 beta2 thingy..
<Riddell> I doubt the desktop environment has anything to do with a version control system
<DreadKnight> perhaps ssh was upgraded to a newer package if i recall right...
<DreadKnight> where could i check to see if and when new packages where submited to repositorry? archives.ubuntu.com ?
<DreadKnight> found the sites..
<stdin> Riddell: I think I have kdepim-dev done
<stdin> http://stdin.me.uk/tmp/kdepim_4.0.83-0ubuntu1_to_4.0.83-0ubuntu2.diff
<stdin> needs a small patch to kde4libs to FindKdepim.cmake, but kopete-cryptography compiles with it
<Xand3r> hi is any one working on kepas ? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kepas+-+KDE+Easy+Publish+and+Share?content=73968
<Xand3r> it allready exist
<Xand3r> -.-
<mitsarionas> was it the 20080627 isos that were released as alpha 1 for intrepid?
<stdin> mitsarionas: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/
<mitsarionas> yeah, dling it already... just asking if it's the same as the latest daily iso :)
<Xand3r> Riddell: have you some realy easy work for me?
<Riddell> hi Xand3r
<Riddell> mitsarionas: yes
<mitsarionas> :) is alpha 2 gonna be relesased according to the original schedule?
<Riddell> Xand3r: how about skanlite from ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.83/extragear
<Riddell> Xand3r: I expect so
<Riddell> mitsarionas: I expect so (not Xand3r)
<mitsarionas> :)
<Riddell> Xand3r: there is an existing package at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skanlite-kde4 you could probably use, drop the -kde4 from the name though
<Xand3r> Riddell: how you finde the existing package on launchpad, if i search something i find nothing
<Riddell> Xand3r: google :)
<Xand3r> lol
<Xand3r> Riddell: skanlite are both version 0.1
<Riddell> extragear apps don't always update their version :(
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> so in the extragear is the new version but named wrong?
<Riddell> Xand3r: its versioned improperly yes
<Riddell> but in this case it doesn't matter since we don't have an existing skalite package (only skanlite-kde4)
<Xand3r> but i have to leave out the -kde4
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> we don't do that any more for intrepid
<Xand3r> ok, and version 4:4.0.80
<Riddell> version 0.1
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> or 0.1kde4.0.83 which is what upstream should have done
<Xand3r> ok i take 0.1kde4.0.83
<Xand3r> the changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/23517/
<Riddell> Xand3r: looks good
<Riddell> Xand3r: the debian/cdbs directory will be out of date
<Riddell> replace it the a newer version from any intrepid kde package
<Xand3r> ok
<stdin> Riddell: kdf needs to conflict/replace kwikdisk in kdeutils
<stdin> or, kwikdisk-kde4 anyway
<apachelogger> Xand3r: once you are done with the KDE 4 stuff ... rubberband can be packaged now <- https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vamp-plugin-sdk/
<Xand3r> urg
<Xand3r> lintian of the result gives this back http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527/
<Riddell> Xand3r: it shouldn't be installing into usr/lib/kde4, you must still have the old debian/cdbs files
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> shit i got from the "new" package the old cdbs folder
<Xand3r> where i can get a realy new cdbs folder
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs
<Xand3r> thx apachelogger
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i see it now after the compiling -.- the kde.mk from the kdepimlibs uses althought /usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please paste the debian/rules file
<Xand3r> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<Xand3r> include debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<Riddell> which version of kdepimlibs?
<Xand3r> the orignal cdbs folder includes a cmake.mk and a kde.mk
<Xand3r> Riddell: 4:4.0.83
<Xand3r> i think
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> the new cdbs/ doesn't include a cmake.mk IIRC
<Xand3r> jes
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~/tmp/kdepimlibs-4.0.83/debian/cdbs }$ ls
<apachelogger> control.mk  dh_sameversiondeps  kde.mk  versions.mk
<apachelogger> Xand3r: remove the old cdbs completely, then add the new one
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> ok if you want taht
<Xand3r> *that
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you need to get rid of all the old files
<Xand3r> apachelogger: compiling only runs if i uncomment :
<Xand3r> ifndef THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE
<Xand3r> 	#guard against experimental uploads to unstable
<Xand3r> 	dpkg-parsechangelog | grep ^Distribution | grep -q 'experimental\|UNRELEASED'
<Xand3r> endif
<Riddell> you can add  THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE = 1   in debian/rules above the include line
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> thx
 * apachelogger now has a 204 GiB /home parition
<apachelogger> LVM++
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> though, I still need SSDs
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, can we drop the .kde4 patch in intrepid?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, we should do that before alpha 2
 * apachelogger takes a knote
<Xand3r> urg skanlite has no man page
<Xand3r> how could it be that ther is a finished package without an manpage?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: saved time when creating the package
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> besides, most -kde4 packages are going to replace/merged into kde 3 based packages ... which have a manpage ... so to prevent manpage collision and useless duplication we just didn't add manpages for kde4 packages
<Xand3r> i crating one now
<Xand3r> dont tell me it was use less
<apachelogger> Xand3r: there is no kde3 version of skanlite, so, no, it was not useless
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> missing deps again
 * apachelogger hates when that happens
<Xand3r> i have missed the deps?
<apachelogger> not you
<apachelogger> debian
<Xand3r> puh^^
<nixternal> hey, our Kubuntu KDE 4 Beta 2 packages installed fresh totally rock! great job stdin!
 * nixternal can't wait for Kontact/KMail to be complete
<nixternal> toma: how good is the latest Mailody btw? Can I use it on my work lappy w/o any major hassels?
<toma> nixternal: probably not
<nixternal> dang :) I was really hoping to get away from Evolution
<toma> nixternal: although a lot of issues are resolved lately, i doubt you will be happy with it
<nixternal> I really don't feel like setting up Mutt from scratch again
<toma> try it for a bit and you will know
<nixternal> ya, I will put together a package today and upload it to the PPA and give it a shot
<toma> it will not eat your mail or anything
<jjesse> instead it will eat your whole laptop
<jjesse> mmmm laptop
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> gobble gobble
<nixternal> toma: real quick, would you recommend the alpha download or just a svn checkout to put a package together?
<toma> nixternal: trunk is best
<toma> i should check it out and make a beta of it
<toma> i'm just to lazy (read: demotivated)
<nixternal> hehe, I hear you there
<nixternal> I am getting my motivation back though :)
<nixternal> I have been so busy with real life work
<toma> good, what's the recipe for that?
<nixternal> broken stuff that annoys me :)
<toma> right, i'm good at ignoring that for now
<nixternal> lol
 * Nightrose gives toma a flower for good meassure
<Nightrose> ;-)
<toma> ;-)
<Xand3r> i will change http://paste.ubuntu.com/23538/ to http://paste.ubuntu.com/23539/
<Xand3r> what do you think about?
<Riddell> Xand3r: good
<Xand3r> kk
 * apachelogger is wondering how to fix that properly
<jjesse> wow hardly anyone in the alpha1 kunbutuntu torrent
<Xand3r> it is up un revu
<Xand3r> i get headaches, when i think about the time i needed to build this package
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please create a debdiff
<apachelogger> easier to revu
<Xand3r> apachelogger: debdiff?
<Xand3r> how i do that?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: see ubuntu wiki
<Xand3r> ne pas de envie
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i have no deb of the old version
<apachelogger> you don't need a deb
<apachelogger> Xand3r: debdiff OLDDSC NEWDSC > deb.diff
<Xand3r> kk, if you had let me some time i had found it
<apachelogger> well, it wouldn't have been worth the time :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> emm how i load it on revu?
<Xand3r> or i only paste it in a paste bin?
<apachelogger> paste
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you need to provide a transitional package from skanlite-kde4 to skanlite
<apachelogger> Xand3r: please document the binary package name change, the introducation of the transitional package and the bump of standards-version in the changelog
<apachelogger> Xand3r: and the source packag name change
<apachelogger> looks good otherwise
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how i document the bump of ther version?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: * Bump Standards-Version from xxx to xxx
<Xand3r> thx
 * smarter waves
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> the new changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: transitional package!!! :P
<apachelogger> otherwise ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: * This is a Transitional Package ??
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> Xand3r: add transitional package
<Xand3r> not?
<apachelogger> you need to add an empty package named skanlite-kde4
<apachelogger> which depends on skanlite
<Xand3r> hä?
<apachelogger> -.-
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> but wait
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544/
<apachelogger> the functionallity of kicker-khalkhi was provided by kicker-contactsmenu before
<apachelogger> so we want to make it as easy as possible for the user to get the package with new name but same feature
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> so the khalkhiapplet source package generates the kicker-contactsmenu binary package and supercedes the original kicker-contactsmenu
<apachelogger> k-c is actually an empty package depending on k-k
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23546/
 * txwikinger loves those bugs complaining about firefox theme in KDE3
<apachelogger> txwikinger: ?
<txwikinger> Well.. do you really think the default theme for KDE3 will be changed?
<txwikinger> only because someone claims it looks ugly
<apachelogger> ah, center-of-the-universe-thinking
<txwikinger> yep
<txwikinger> I was still very nice in responding :D
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kdebase/kdebase_4.0.83-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.debdiff
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the new control http://paste.ubuntu.com/23551/
<Xand3r> but what to do after i dont got
<apachelogger> Xand3r: pardon?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: btw, you should add a long description ;-)
<apachelogger> just use the one from the kahlkhi stuff and make it fit skanlite
<Xand3r> is that all to build a empty package?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you need to add a skanlite.install
<apachelogger> to ensure skanlite is not empty ;-)
<Xand3r> and what i have to put in the .install?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: see my last paste
<apachelogger> Xand3r: by defautl CDBS will install to debian/tmp if there are more than 2 binary packages ... so you need to install all the stuff in there
<Xand3r> k
<apachelogger> Xand3r: for a multi-binary package (e.g. libraries) you woudl do the very same, just that you create more .install files and list precisely which files have to go into which binary package
<Xand3r> oh
<apachelogger> smarter: wanna do some demanding packaging? ;-)
<smarter> hey apachelogger
<smarter> why not ;)
<apachelogger> smarter: gg:sourceforge kvpm
<apachelogger> lvm partition manager
<apachelogger> cmake needs some love
<apachelogger> FTBS with gcc 4.3
<apachelogger> and cmake doesn't install the binary
<apachelogger> desktop file missing
<apachelogger> smarter: you get 30 minutes ;-)
<smarter> :p
 * smarter looks
<smarter> Riddell: could you please upload gpm? it builds fine here with latest kde
<smarter> *kde4bindings
 * apachelogger thinks we will have to get lvm2 updated, at least README talks about incompability with lower versions than stated
<Riddell> smarter: it's in New
<smarter> awesome
<smarter> thanks RegEchse
<smarter> *Riddell
<smarter> RegEchse: sorry
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded kdebase
<apachelogger> Riddell: merci
<smarter> apachelogger: seems to work with hardy's lvm
<apachelogger> smarter: does for me as well
<apachelogger> on intrepid
<Xand3r> apachelogger:
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23556/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: 1st line of long description exceeds 80 characters
<apachelogger> Xand3r: and I hope you have a newline at the end ;-)
<Xand3r> shure^^
<dAsKrEEcH> what does KDE start up to give sound?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: its up now
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do u need for the new version a debdiff?
<apachelogger> dAsKrEEcH: phonon
<dAsKrEEcH> apachelogger: I don't have phonon installed
<dAsKrEEcH> Something lower level
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> dAsKrEEcH: KDE 3?
<dAsKrEEcH> Nope KDE4
<apachelogger> then you need to have phonon installed
<dAsKrEEcH> well I don't
<dAsKrEEcH> KDE itself doesn't provide any sound but other applications do
<dAsKrEEcH> however they cannot play any sound unless KDE is started
<apachelogger> other apps?
<apachelogger> like?
<dAsKrEEcH> so KDE must be starting something. I read through startkde but nothing jumped out
<dAsKrEEcH> mplaye
<dAsKrEEcH> +r
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> how is mplayer related to KDE?
<dAsKrEEcH> It's not which is why I'm interested in why it only works if KDE is started
<dAsKrEEcH> If I turn on the computer and don't bring up X and start mplayer playing an album I get no sound
<dAsKrEEcH> bring up X
<dAsKrEEcH> still no sound
<dAsKrEEcH> log into KDE
<dAsKrEEcH> sound starts working
<apachelogger> super odd
 * apachelogger uberpokes Xand3r
<apachelogger> Xand3r: fails to build from source
<Xand3r> wat?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dh_install for skanlite craps out
<apachelogger> Xand3r: usr/* instead of debian/tmp/*
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i try a new pbuild
<apachelogger> ok
<smarter> apachelogger: kvpm package almost done (:
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> smarter: so when are you applying for motu ;-)
<smarter> I'm pbuilding it to see the bug with gcc 4.3 and fix it, then I'll push it to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu
 * smarter is a vcs fan
<smarter> apachelogger: don't know, somewhere during this developement cycle
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<smarter> :)
<smarter> I should probably merge something before
 * smarter never merged anything :O
<smarter> [18:47:27] <apachelogger> FTBS with gcc 4.3
<smarter> doesn't ftbfs here
<apachelogger> very strange
<apachelogger> smarter: updated the pbuilder before building?
<smarter> yep
<smarter> what was your error?
<apachelogger> ISO C++ forbids declaration of ‘QRegExpValidator’ with no type
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how can i check my building now,  the "empty" one, what has to be in it?
<Xand3r> -.- i cant find my gusty cd
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root       325 2008-06-28 20:06 ./usr/share/doc/skanlite-kde4/changelog.Debian.gz
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1458 2008-06-28 20:06 ./usr/share/doc/skanlite-kde4/copyright
<apachelogger> Xand3r: gutsy?
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> cd?
 * apachelogger is afraid
<Xand3r> apachelogger: for a friend
<apachelogger> gutsy?
<smarter> debian/cdbs/kde.mk has DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp which prevents me from installing things with debian/install which are not in this folder
<Xand3r> yes he is already using it
<apachelogger> smarter: ../../
<smarter> that's a bit hacky
<apachelogger> well
<Xand3r> huray
<apachelogger> reset the var after the include shoudl work as well
<apachelogger> *should
<Xand3r> it works
<smarter> I'll stay with the ..
<Xand3r> i am uploading it now
<smarter> apachelogger: were you using the 0.4.5b release when you had the crash?
<apachelogger> smarter: which crash?
<smarter> s/crash/ftbfs/
<apachelogger> smarter: yes
<smarter> strange
<smarter> could you test with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu ?
<apachelogger> hum
<smarter> bzr builddeb --merge will fetch the .orig and build everything
<apachelogger> smarter: please patch the buildsystem rather than using debian/install
<smarter> add it to CMakeLists.txt?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> leave it that way
<apachelogger> I will poke upstream with my cmake patches
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger has no bzr installed
<smarter> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//../../debian/kvpm.desktop': No such file or directory
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  the new version is now available on revu
 * smarter is confused
<apachelogger> smarter: that would be ../
<apachelogger> ../../ is src
<smarter> yep, but I'm doing ../../debian
<smarter> I'll try with ../kvpm.desktop
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger doesn't like that cdbs really
<apachelogger> smarter: you can alwys try overriding the var ;-)
<smarter> we should put this kde.mk in /usr/share/cdbs someday
 * apachelogger nods
<seele> \sh: is the new brank leonov-kde?
<smarter> later guys
<Xand3r> in a few minutes i will have fun with an broken gusty on a real old laptop -.-
<smarter> tschüss apachelogger
<smarter> cp: ne peut évaluer `debian/tmp//../kvpm.desktop': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<smarter> grrr
<\sh> seele: nope...the 0.0.1 branch is : lp:leonov/0.0.1
<\sh> seele: I'll found some bugs still...right now I'm on it to fix them :)
<dAsKrEEcH> Interesting thought what does it take to convert someone from Linux to Windows?
<\sh> dAsKrEEcH: games
<dAsKrEEcH> \sh: Hmm Probably right. I wonder if there is a community way to attack that
<apachelogger> smarter: apparently the ftbs is related to my installation
<apachelogger> makes it vey strange
<\sh> dAsKrEEcH: nope..the games linux have are quite nice..but as long there is no WoW or whatever cool games are out there native on linux...this will be an issue the community can't solve...only sending angry emails to those game producers
<apachelogger> Xand3r: changelog entry about transitional package missing
<dAsKrEEcH> Well this really isn't a discussion for here :) Maybe #gametome or #ubuntu-games
<apachelogger> welcome mouz :)
<mouz> :)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I add the missing entry and uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: skanlite waiting in new, please also remove the skanlite-kde4 source package
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> anyone with ark from KDE 3 around?
<seezer> apachelogger: ii  ark                 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 if that's what you mean
<apachelogger> seezer: can you please make screenshots from the configure dialog?
<seezer> sure - give me a second
<seezer> http://seezer.roath.org/images/screenshots/ark/
<apachelogger> seezer: thank you very much :)
<seezer> no problem
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need an MIR for libzip, otherwise ark doesn't have zip support :S
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: around?
<apachelogger> apparently not
 * dAsKrEEcH *lurks*
<apachelogger> dAsKrEEcH: wanna write an MIR ;-)
 * dAsKrEEcH *lurks over here ------>*
<dAsKrEEcH> :)
<apachelogger> meh
<Riddell> apachelogger: did one ages ago
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: whom do I have to poke?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kees, jdstrand
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzip/+bug/238883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238883 in libzip "main inclusion report for libzip" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * apachelogger adds a new knote
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seeing all the kmilo bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: any ideas with what to replace kmilo in KDE 4?
 * |gunni| wonders what kmilo is good for as most things can be handled with key shortcuts
<apachelogger> less work
<apachelogger> in configuration
<apachelogger> otherwise you would have to define the shortcuts for every app individually and every application (in case of keys like multimedia, or homepage ...)
<|gunni|> yes, but some time ago it worked, but now it does not work for a long time
<|gunni|> Isnt it better to do a default config within kde than handle that by kmilo?
<apachelogger> in KDE 3?
<|gunni|> yes KDE3
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kmilo got kicked out of KDE 4 anyway
<apachelogger> so we need to find another solution
<|gunni|> I think its good it got kicked, because kmilo seem to not use standard X11 keys, and never worked well
<|gunni|> But thats only my opinion
<apachelogger> we actually patched it to use the X11 keys
<apachelogger> so it should have worked
<|gunni|> I think integrated shortcuts in kde with some kind of osd can be triggered by the shortcuts similar would be a better aproach
<apachelogger> kmilo itself was unmaintained for quite some time IIRC
<|gunni|> For me it let my only switch volume between 0% and 11% IIRC
<apachelogger> |gunni|: that was basically what kmilo was :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kdeutils/kdeutils_4.0.83-0ubuntu6_to_ubuntu7.debdiff
<|gunni|> apachelogger: Ok, i always saw it as seperate application that tries to handle laptop function keys for only few hardware
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the actual problem is that every vandor uses his own keycode magic
<apachelogger> so XF86Print from my keyboard could be XF86Mute on another one
<|gunni|> But most of the keys get translated to X11 events correctly, arent they?
<apachelogger> only if X11 knows the keyboard and knows which codes are which keys
<apachelogger> there is no real standard everyone applies concerning special keys
<|gunni|> So if the X11 keyboard layout is correct, it should be esy to implement, anything else should be handled in X11 in my opinion
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i remember there was a work but the name doesnt come in my mind
<apachelogger> |gunni|: it was implemented correct in KDE 3 :P
<apachelogger> if it doesn't work for you your keyboard is responsible
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, did you start work on that rubberband thingy yet?
<Xand3r> not yet but i want to
<Xand3r> if no one else it done
<|gunni|> apachelogger: Well, i am here on KDE3, and it does not work. Mute dows work, but lower and raise volume does not, although keys seem to be correct tested with xev (XF86AudioRaiseVolume)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, get started
<apachelogger> you are assigned to the packaging bug, so none else is allowed to start on it :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> my friend next to me begins to be agressive^^ his gusty has no sound^^
<apachelogger> Xand3r: no sound in KDE or no sound in general?
<Xand3r> no sound in geberal
<Xand3r> -.-
<Xand3r> *general
<Xand3r> now hie want to play super tux^^
<apachelogger> lspci -v
<Xand3r> apachelogger: 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controlle r Audio Device (rev 01)
<Xand3r> ithink you need this
<Xand3r> apachelogger: he uses 2.6.22-14-generic an the backports are open
<apachelogger> Xand3r: killall artsd && aplay SOMEWAVFILE
<Xand3r> thx i will test it
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> kscd is b0rked :(
<apachelogger> ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 393
<Xand3r> apachelogger: has it to be an wave?
<Xand3r> -n
<apachelogger> well try
<apachelogger> but I think it has to
<apachelogger> alternately you might use an ogg/mp3 player like ogg123 or mp123
<apachelogger> *mp321
<Xand3r> i have no wave -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: google
<nixternal> \sh: NO MORE SCRUMS! :)  I do them every day at work already :P
<Xand3r> he found one
<Xand3r> thx
<nixternal> \sh: you and I may find them useful, but there are others who thing otherwise unfortunately
<\sh> nixternal: I know :) but I want to try out some really crazy things...and I think it can work out, not for everybody and not for any project, but still :)
<nixternal> \sh: no, a scrum could really help every open source project
<nixternal> they are so useful
<nixternal> I lead the Open Source and Platform scrums at my job every day
<nixternal> heh, you even have the sprints listed...something tells me that your job and my job are run very much alike
<\sh> nixternal: of course :) no scrum without sprints :
<nixternal> we do 2 week sprints and just started our sprint last week (Monday)
<\sh> nixternal: no way? we are doing 2 week sprints, too :)
<nixternal> we use this really crappy management utility called Rally too to help cordinate this stuff as well
<\sh> nixternal: but it sounds, you and I need to talk about that more in-deep how we can get a scrum group running for "remoties" ;)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: he got http://paste.ubuntu.com/23596/
<\sh> nixternal: we are using whiteboards and post-it notes for our sprint backlog ;)
<nixternal> it works great, since a lot of us in my group work from home, so we just conference in
<nixternal> ya, we start out on white boards and post its, then we have someone transplant it all into Rally
<apachelogger> Xand3r: cat ~/.asoundrc
<apachelogger> Xand3r: cat /etc/asound*
<\sh> nixternal: yeah...but we had/have still problems with offshored people, who are not native speakers...so I'm trying to find some solutions :)
<apachelogger> I think I just crashed juk :S
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why do we use gstreamer?!
<Riddell> what makes you think we do?
<apachelogger> in intrepid we do
<nixternal> damn, I just totally brain farted on what the pdf util in kde 4 is called
<apachelogger> phonon list only gst as backend
<apachelogger> and juk craps out because it can't play sound :|
<\sh> nixternal: do you have a pointer to rally?
<nixternal> \sh: http://www.rallydev.com
<nixternal> it is by Agile
<nixternal> you work for them don't you?
<nixternal> that is why I called it crappy
<nixternal> ;)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: no such file or directory, both
<\sh> nixternal: nope :)
<\sh> nixternal: I'm working for webzooms :)
<nixternal> oh, I thought you did
<\sh> I'm in Adobe Flex/Flash/FMS Business...webinars, web presentation, live streaming etc.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: cool, upgrade
<apachelogger> there is some lowlevel issue
<nixternal> ahh, I am in distributed storage networks (Cleversafe.com)
<\sh> nixternal: anyways..I'll have a look at this product...it can help :)
<nixternal> we even have an open source division, in which I will hopefully be managing soon
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> managing
<apachelogger> :D
 * \sh is the opensource guy in our company :) and I have to do that very soon
<apachelogger> delegation > work
<nixternal> hehe
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do you think with hardy the sound works?
<nixternal> what is the doc viewer in kde 4 called
<nixternal> I cannot think of the name for the life of me
<Riddell> okular
<nixternal> and I am to lazy to apt-cache search for it :P
<nixternal> yes, thanks!
<nixternal> hahaha, I couldn't think of its name at all
 * \sh has to leave now...
<apachelogger> Xand3r: the chance is defenitely higher than with gutsy
<\sh> nixternal: I'll get back to you, mate :) we have a lot to talk :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ok thx
<apachelogger> \sh: hum, get a room :P
<\sh> apachelogger: for sure :)
<\sh> good night :)
<nixternal> \sh: roger that, g'nite
 * nixternal goes out for a bike ride
<apachelogger> nini \sh
<apachelogger> Xand3r: how is tha package going?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: nothing mom
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger notes that we should get cozy with the phonon devs to get auto-codec installation
<Riddell> mm, we should
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you fix your issue?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Package: phonon-backend-gstreamer
<apachelogger> Status: install ok installed
<apachelogger> Package `phonon-backend-xine' is not installed and no info is available.
<apachelogger> Riddell: we defenitely ship intrepid with gstreamer right now
 * apachelogger installs xine
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> music  in juk :D
<Riddell> ah well, guess we can't drop gstreamer yet
<Riddell> strange though, I'd have expected trolltech to have got it working
<apachelogger> Riddell: why can't we?
<Riddell> I mean can't drop xine
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO xine > gstreamer
<JontheEchidna> xine phonon backend gives knotify4 a bad memory leak as it stands now...
<apachelogger> memleak > nosound :P
 * JontheEchidna though he had sound...
<apachelogger> strange
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also in juk?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't have it installed atm
 * apachelogger needs someone to continue bug traging or do a blog post
 * JontheEchidna installs juk
<JontheEchidna> I'll be really interested to see how the mplayer and vlc backends work out
<stdin> apachelogger: I think we can mark all the packages of bug 220655 as fixed or invalid for 8.10, as it really won't matter when we only ship one (main) KDE version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220655 in kdewebdev-kde4 "Many KDE 4 packages reference KDE 3 packages" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220655
<apachelogger> stdin: well
<apachelogger> stdin: yes
<apachelogger> stdin: but
<apachelogger> stdin: one per day
<stdin> we have a few months to mark them all anyway
<apachelogger> stdin: just think of 5-a-day ;-)
<stdin> heh, yeah
<apachelogger> talking about that
<apachelogger> I really need someone to blog
<apachelogger> kubuntu-de.org reached 2000 bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have time for a quick blog?
<JontheEchidna> "Warning: You do not seem to have the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed.
<apachelogger> is kooka still part of KDE 4?
<JontheEchidna> Heh, and I suppose it's because I don't have that package installed
<toma> kooka is dead
<apachelogger> hooray
 * apachelogger kills all kooka bugs :P
 * JontheEchidna is kookoo for kooka puffs
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<apachelogger> 1  kubuntu-de.org  2006
<toma> apachelogger: someone wanted to work on it after i killed it, but i've not seen any commit since then
<apachelogger> toma: well, from what I remember a rewrite would be better anyway
<toma> apachelogger: iirc there is a new scan lib in kde, not sure about an app though
<apachelogger> toma: skanlite (extragear) is a scan GUI AFAIK
<toma> right
<Riddell> apachelogger: how's that http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3538 ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: groovy :D
<jjesse> Riddell:  can i send you a msg?
<Riddell> jjesse: you can
 * apachelogger hands out cookies
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  i start now
<apachelogger> ah, one has to give him cookies :D
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> apachelogger: it is a lib or? i never packaged libs
<apachelogger> IIRC - yes
<Xand3r> so maybe i need a introduction
<JontheEchidna> Oooh, nice: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/panel-devel/2008-June/014066.html
<Xand3r> so apachelogger where i can find if it is a lib or a singel bin
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you
<apachelogger> will see in the package
<Xand3r> wich?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: usually you start off with one single binary package
<Xand3r> kk
<apachelogger> so you know which files need to get installed at all
<Xand3r> i start with the singel
<apachelogger> then you strip them apart into various packages
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just start off with one binary package
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> then take a look at the packagingguide in the ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> IIRC there is a description on multiple packages
<apachelogger> and libs in specific
<Xand3r> ok
<Riddell> I seem to remember the libs bit not being very helpful
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: in that case - grab some random lib package which looks good and try to analyse it
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> let me some time
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you got all the time you need ;-)
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> i think i have everything, i start the first test compiling
<txwikinger> thanks riddell
<Xand3r> i have to install intrepid
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ?
<Xand3r> not for the package
<Xand3r> for me
<Xand3r> apachelogger: pbuilder dont want to install vamp-plugin-sdk, cause it is virtual, does that make sens?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vamp-plugin-sdk/1.2-1.1
<apachelogger> vampl-plugin-sdk just depends the 3 others
<apachelogger> so you need one of the 3 others
<apachelogger> or 2
<apachelogger> or all 3
<apachelogger> ;-)
<Xand3r> i think all
<apachelogger> I don't
<Xand3r> but its easyr to take all
<apachelogger> but slows down building
<apachelogger> using that attitude you could just install all of main and universe
<apachelogger> that way you cover any build-dep
<apachelogger> but building might take days
<Xand3r> apachelogger: kk i will test it
<Xand3r> i think the examples i can leave out, who needs examples for building
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-29
<Xand3r> apachelogger: that makes no sens for me, all three packages are virtual, says pbuilder
<Xand3r> maybe an update helps
<Xand3r> apachelogger: -.- still pbuilder says that the other packages ar virtual
<Xand3r> i have no clue how to fix it
<mhb> good evening folks
<Riddell> nazdar mhb
<mhb> how is kubuntu?
<Riddell> aww
<Nightrose> we missed you mhb :)
<mhb> hello again... curse this connection
<mhb> no you didn't :o)
<Nightrose> we did
<Nightrose> we were just wondering the other day where you are
<mhb> I had some more exams to finish
<mhb> but now I am finally free
<Nightrose> ah cool :)
<Nightrose> did you rock them? ;-)
<mhb> of course
<Nightrose> hehe great
<mhb> what's new here?
<mhb> is KDE4 still just about plasma?
<Riddell> alpha 1 is working surprisingly well
<mhb> that's good to hear
<Riddell> oh, I've gained a dog
<Riddell> that's new
<mhb> why does it keep disconnecting? :o(
<Riddell> you missed my dog newness
<mhb> I guess I did
<mhb> what was that?
<Riddell> we stole a dog
<mhb> from where?
<Riddell> someone wanted it killed, so we stole it instead
<mhb> ah
<Riddell> and charged them for killing it
<Riddell> never a dull moment when you stay above a vet surgery
<mhb> that's nice
<mhb> is he having a good time with you?
<Riddell> seems to be
<Riddell> mhb: how is Praha?
<mhb> sunny and hot
<Xand3r> Riddell: pbuilder sais that libvamp-sdk1 is a virtual packages, i that true?!
<Xand3r> i think not
<Xand3r> but im a newbe
<Riddell> Xand3r: doesn't look like it is
<Xand3r> but why pbuilder sais it
<mhb> Riddell: so you say intrepid works fine, right? I guess I'll try and update to it, then.
<Nightrose> Riddell: big dog? or a puppy?
<Riddell> mhb: that's not my exact words :)
<Riddell> I've also not tried updating at all
<Riddell> it broke my wifi is about the worst thing for me
<Riddell> Nightrose: neither
<mhb> Riddell: my wifi unfortunately never worked out of the box
<Riddell> nothing to lose then :)
<mhb> right...
 * mhb reboots
 * Riddell snoozes
<Nightrose> good night Riddell
<Xand3r> Nightrose: did apachelogger says anything about he is right now?
<Nightrose> he is busy right now :P
<Nightrose> what do you need?
<Xand3r> information why pbuilder says the packages wich he has to install are virtual, they arent virtual, but if he dont installs them i dont know the complet depends and i cant finisch my work
<apachelogger> you may show me the log!
<apachelogger> although I am now going downstairs to get myself a whiskey
<apachelogger> brb
<Riddell> ahem
<Riddell> only properly spelt whisky allowed in this channel
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23619/
<Xand3r> sorry for asking
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger kicks that e and blames the beer he had earlier
<m1ts4r10n4s> so only scotch drinkers here? :)
<mhb> any progress on the configuration tools?
<mhb> for Kubuntu
<mhb> or is everyone too excited about KDE4 to care
<apachelogger> Xand3r: plz throw over the packaging, so I can try
<apachelogger> mhb: configuration tools?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: send me the source packaging
<Xand3r> kk
<mhb> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> well, apparently I am too excited about KDE 4 ;-)
<apachelogger> mhb: configuration tools as in a replacement for guidance?
<mhb> right
<mhb> configuration tools as in "our tools suck, but no developer ever cared enough to do anything about it"
 * apachelogger would, if he had a clue about python :|
<mhb> right
<mhb> I meant what we discussed during UDS, mostly
<apachelogger> well, master Riddell will know
<Xand3r> apachelogger: is on the way
<apachelogger> Xand3r: .orig missing
<Xand3r> ?!
<Xand3r> apachelogger: is away
<apachelogger> Xand3r: are you sure your pbuilder is intrepidish and not hardyish?
<Xand3r> intrepid
<apachelogger> Xand3r: it doesn't give that message for me
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sudo pbuilder create
<apachelogger> mayb eit helps
<apachelogger> *maybe it
<Xand3r> if i make pbuilder creat he wants to creat an hardy
<JontheEchidna> Damn, kdebase has a lot of ancient bugs
<JontheEchidna> in LP
<apachelogger> Xand3r: then change your .pbuilderrc
<Xand3r> ~/.pbuilderrc not exist
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> Xand3r: cp /etc/pbuilderrc ~/.pbuilderrc
<Xand3r> apachelogger: again the same
<apachelogger> Xand3r: run pbuilder update and paste the output
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you are missing universe
<Xand3r> ups
<Xand3r> how can i add this
<apachelogger> in pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> .pbuilderrc
<Xand3r> ? how, i cant see here main
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23625/
<apachelogger> line22
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> added
<apachelogger> run update
<Xand3r> now making update
<apachelogger> then it should work
<Xand3r> ok thx
<Xand3r> same error
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<apachelogger> impossible
<apachelogger> Xand3r: plz paste the output of update
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23628/
<apachelogger> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg [189B]
<apachelogger> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release [65.9kB]
<apachelogger> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages [1238kB]
<apachelogger> Fetched 1304kB in 1min19s (16.4kB/s)
<apachelogger> mmmm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: update --override-config
<apachelogger> or something like that
<Xand3r> *thumbs up*
<Xand3r> it works
<Xand3r> i it possible to have pbuilder un compressed?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I told you 2 times already :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sudo pbuilder login
<apachelogger> unpacks the chroot and drops you in
<apachelogger> you also get the path where the chroot is, so you can throw your sources in
<Xand3r> no i want that the base is uncompressed all time, cause it takes much time compressing and decompressing
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> probably possible somehow
<apachelogger> Xand3r: still you need a clean tree for every build
<apachelogger> so you need a new uncompressed version everytime eitherway
<Xand3r> hmm
<Xand3r> i am tired
<Xand3r> tomorrow i will finish it
<Xand3r> gn8
 * yuriy cheers on JontheEchidna 
<asobi> backports for gutsy only seems to include firefox 3 beta4. any plans to update to full release?
<dAsKrEEcH> mhb: KDE4 is all about the clocks!
<mouz> Xand3r, apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MouzMouz/PermanentPbuilderChroot
<jpds> mhb!
<mhb> jpds: hi
<jpds> how's it going? :)
<mhb> quite well, thank you
<mhb> jpds: what about you?
<mhb> jpds: have you managed to do anything major for intrepid yet?
<jpds> mhb: No, unfortunatly...
<mhb> jpds: too bad :o)
<mhb> kubuntu needs active people, otherwise we're going to rot...
<mhb> well, s/we're/it's/
<mhb> it's not me anymore, after all :o)
<jpds> mhb: Well, I'm hard-disk less, which makes things difficult...
<mhb> do you have any tips on how to "fix" a lag in irssi? Once in a while, it starts saying there's lag and disconnects after the 300s ... but the connection works fine
<jpds> mhb: Do you have anything taking up much bandwidth? ("lsof +M -i" should show) - my lag is usually caused by other programs taking all the resources.
<mhb> jpds: hmm, no, it shows just IRC.
<jpds> hmm, prehaps trying a different Freenode server? (closer by?)
<jpds> mhb: "/links" gives a list of them.
<mhb> jpds: thanks
<mhb> jpds: I must say I still don't feel ready to work on Kubuntu again
<mhb> all that stuff I can't agree with (PackageKit, KDE4 all about some plasmoids, shipping apps just because they're KDE, even when they're inferior and crashy)
 * jpds just needs a break for a while.
<toma> mhb: that sounds depressing
<mhb> toma: not really, it's just opinions
<toma> mhb: sure, so you are working on other stuff now?
<mhb> not yet (had to finish my exams) but I hope to do some work during the summer
<toma> ok
<Xand3r> morning
<apachelogger> mhb: sweeeeet
<apachelogger> Xand3r: hoy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MouzMouz/PermanentPbuilderChroot say thank you to mhb
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i think you mean mouz ;-)
<Nightrose> 'lo Xand3r
<apachelogger> indeed
 * apachelogger can't ready today
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: say thank you to mouz
<Xand3r> thanks mouz
<apachelogger> I just fell out of bad
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i wondering how you can be awake
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I thought about not going to bed at all
<apachelogger> anywho
<Xand3r> uff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got a coffee for me?
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a cup of black coffee
<Xand3r> apachelogger: slowly i get all depends
<apachelogger> Nightrose: merci
<smarter> hey there
<Xand3r> hi
<Xand3r> urg undeclared name in src/Window.h:126
<Xand3r> what i have to do?
<Xand3r> that is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/23686/
<Xand3r> i have realy no clue what i have to do now
<toma> paste  src/Window.h:126
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> toma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23690/
<toma> Xand3r: sorry, can't help you. abs should be defined by the cmath include
<Xand3r> but #include <cmath>
<Xand3r> is uncomment
<toma> no, that is how it is supposed to be
<toma> # is not a comment in c++
<Xand3r> ok i have no clue about c++, thx for your help
<Xand3r> i found with google that gentoo fixed the probme-.-
<toma> link?
<Xand3r> http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:ZkpZKnT-A3sJ:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi%3Fformat%3Dmultiple%26id%3D219539+%22src/Window.h:126:+error:+there+are+no+arguments+to+%27abs%27%22&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de&client=firefox-a
<smarter> I found a replacement for kmilo: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/osdvolume?content=83176
<Xand3r> toma: but you cant view the patch
<toma> Xand3r: yes i can, patch looks sane
<Xand3r> is it possible that you can write a patch for me?
<toma> Xand3r: why, what is wrong with that patch?
<Xand3r> nothing
<Xand3r> i have thought wrong
<Xand3r> i cant see the patch
<toma> Xand3r: want me to paste it somewhere for you?
<Xand3r> if you want to
<toma> Xand3r: http://rafb.net/p/KHkKy182.html
<Xand3r> toma: thanx a lot
<toma> you're welcome
<Xand3r> ^^
<apachelogger> smarter: kmilo did more than volume :P
<apachelogger> smarter: but go ahead and give the app a sanity check and package it
<smarter> there's a little problem with it
<smarter> it uses kmix dbus calls
<apachelogger> smarter: so?
<apachelogger> IIRC we did nothing different with kmilo
<smarter> which is fine, but kmix seems to have "globalmaster" and "localmaster"
<smarter> and you can only change globalmaster via kmix gui
<smarter> and the dbus calls use the localmaster
<apachelogger> then we should get it fixed in kmix, right? ;-)
<smarter> yep
<smarter> I asked for a kmix dev on #kde-devel 'cause I don't really know the code and don't see why there's too types of master
<smarter> s/too/two
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i coud cry
<Xand3r> the depends took a long time, the patch too and now after the patch another error -.- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23695/
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> p.u.c and p.d.o both unreachable
 * apachelogger senses the world end
<Xand3r> ..
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I hope you know what the problem is :P
<Xand3r> no
<Xand3r> otherwise i would not cry
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you should learn reading build errors
<apachelogger> Xand3r: scroll to the line where the error seems to appear
<apachelogger> then read in it's surrounding whether there is some very noticable error
<Xand3r> src/ladspa/RubberBandPitchShifter.h:18:20: error: ladspa.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> well, pretty obvious what you need to do ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: in 93% of build errors this one is due to a missing external dependency
<Xand3r> delet the import?
<apachelogger> 5% due to internal include error due to earlier build error
<apachelogger> 2% due to broken $world
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why would you delete an import? Oo
<Xand3r> cause it imports an file wich not exist
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> to reuse my sentence from yesterday
<apachelogger> using that attitude you could just remove all the sources, then you have a 100% probability that don't get any include errors
<Xand3r> grrrr
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ever wondered why you need build-dependencies? ;-)
<apachelogger> this error is exactly why
<apachelogger> the -dev packages pull in loads of .h files, some of these .h files get included in the .cpp/.h files and get used while compilation ... one could say the -dev packages ship files other developers can use to improve the own lazyness/producitivty
<apachelogger> Xand3r: using that knowledge, how are you going to fix this build error? :P
<Xand3r> ladspa-sdk-dev -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, almost ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/ladspa-sdk
<apachelogger> ldspa-sdk-dev is the old one
<apachelogger> nowadays we jsut have ladspa-sdk
<apachelogger> *just
<Xand3r> oh ok thx
<apachelogger> though I think -sdk-dev would be working as well, since -sdk lists it as provided
<Xand3r> apachelogger: the script wants to creat an /user/includes/rubberband dir
<Xand3r> but it gets permissions denied
<apachelogger> Xand3r: paste your debian/rules
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23700/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: was meinst du?
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> Xand3r: add
<apachelogger> export DH_VERBOSE=1
<apachelogger> then build again
<apachelogger> and paste the buildlog afterwards
<Xand3r> ok
 * apachelogger is all of a sudden in packaging mood
<Xand3r> apachelogger: looks like the same error
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I need the output :P
<Xand3r> kk
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23702/
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: either you fix the buildsystem to respect DESTDIR, or you determine all files that need to be installed manually and use debian/install
<apachelogger> eitherway you should drop upstream a mail asking for a more dynamic buildsystem
<Xand3r> mom i had a mistak
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ?
<Xand3r> too 	embarrassing
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23703/
<apachelogger> now that didn't change anything :P
<apachelogger> Xand3r: /usr/bin/make -C . install DESTDIR=/tmp/buildd/rubberband-1.0.1/debian/rubberband/
<apachelogger> the buildsystem doesn't respect DESTDIR
<apachelogger> so you can patch the buildsystem to either respect DESTDIR or at least run install to the proper directory
<apachelogger> or just install all the files manually
<apachelogger> or you make upstream fix the buildsystem and stop the packging until upstream did so
<Xand3r> what means the build system doesn't respect DESTDIR?
<smarter> make install DESTDIR=foo << things should install in foo/
<smarter> because the Makefile should do something like install bla $DESTDIR/bin/
<Xand3r> yea but if the build system dont respect it, my system is the bad on or?
<smarter> no
<smarter> the Makefile do something like install bla /usr/bin
<Xand3r> yes
<Xand3r> it shuold
<smarter> it doesn't use $DESTDIR, the path is "hardcoded"
<smarter> this is a bug in the app, not in your system
<smarter> it should not be too hard to fix
<smarter> but you should send upstream a mail about this
<apachelogger> everyone should just use cmake
<Xand3r> for some one like you it would not be hard, i am sitting hier several hours to come at this point
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ^^
<smarter> apachelogger: +1 ;)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you sit there serval hours
<apachelogger> next time you do it in one hour
<apachelogger> then in 5 minutes
<Xand3r> i hope
<Xand3r> i becom agressive i see the time pass and nothing is finished
<Xand3r> so what would be the best?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what do you think?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> let me try something
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> what a load of deps -.-
<Xand3r> yes
<Xand3r> do you want to know all i found?
 * apachelogger runs apt-get install the 5th time
<apachelogger> plz
<Xand3r> debhelper (>= 5), autotools-dev, cdbs, pkg-config, libsamplerate0-dev, libsndfile-dev, fftw3-dev, vamp-plugin-sdk, ladspa-sdk
<Xand3r> have fun
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what are you tryig?
<apachelogger> building :P
<apachelogger> oh, finally
 * apachelogger launches a make -j5
<apachelogger> ehhhhhhhhhm
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Xand3r: something is wrong with your packaging
<apachelogger> or maybe my pbuilder
<apachelogger> very strange
 * apachelogger investigates
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my pbuilder
<apachelogger> sorry
<Xand3r> what is with you pbuilder?
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> Xand3r: before make-install gets executed you have to run configure --prefix=DEBINSTALLTHINGY
<apachelogger> then make install should work properly
 * Xand3r gets headaches
<smarter> Xand3r: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<smarter> should help you
<apachelogger> uh, works like charm :)
<smarter> try DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --prefix=$DESTDIR
<apachelogger> no no
<smarter> no? (:
<apachelogger> it needs to be executed after make
<apachelogger> but before make install
<smarter> uh
<apachelogger> the makefiles are bound to @prefix@
<smarter> build/nameofthepackage::
<smarter> <tab>./configure --prefix=$DESTDIR
<apachelogger> I'd prehook it
<apachelogger> common prehook actually
<smarter> prehook?
<apachelogger> otherwise it gets executed for every package
<apachelogger> smarter: cdbs has a prehook for almost everything
<apachelogger> # This rule is called before the common-install target.  It's currently only
<apachelogger> # used by debhelper.mk, to run dh_clean -k.
<apachelogger> common-install-prehook-arch::
<apachelogger> common-install-prehook-indep::
<apachelogger> buildcore.mk
<Xand3r> omg
<Xand3r> my headaches become worser
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why?
<Xand3r> im feeling like, i am at the begining of all, i had never learnd a thing -.-
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I think you are overrating that
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you already did what is needed right now
<Xand3r> i think i dont understand what to do exactly, after hours of work
<apachelogger> Xand3r: open the Makefile.in in an editor
<Xand3r> k
<apachelogger> there you find
<apachelogger> INSTALL_BINDIR      := @prefix@/bin
<apachelogger> and a couple of others
<apachelogger> @foobar@ is usually a variable from the buildsystem
<apachelogger> in this very case @prefix@ is exactly the --prefix=foobar from ./configure
<apachelogger> so INSTALL_BINDIR directly depends on what prefix is passed to ./configure
<Xand3r> k
<apachelogger> with a normal build ./configure will be executed _once_ with _/usr_ as prefix
<apachelogger> that is why you make install fails
<apachelogger> the makefiles use @prefix@ for the install target... which is /usr right now
<Xand3r> yes
<apachelogger> so what you need to do is to change @prefix@ just before you run make install
<apachelogger> by executing ./configrue --prerfix$(DEB_DESTDIR)
<apachelogger> where DEB_DESTDIR is a var for debian/rubberband in this case
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so you do what you already did once ... digg through cdbs and search a target appropriate for this use
<apachelogger> as I stated above the IMHO best target is in buildcore.mk and is called common-install-prehook-arch
<apachelogger> so you just add
<apachelogger> common-install-prehook-arch::
<apachelogger> [TAB]./configure --prefix$(DEB_DESTDIR)
<Xand3r> looks easy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, it is, that's why I said you overrate the problem here
<apachelogger> you basically did that already for another package, the only difficulty here was to find out that you can influence the make install prefix with ./configure
<Xand3r> but if i fail at such a easy thing
<Xand3r> but if i fail at such a easy thing
<Xand3r> ubs wrong window
<apachelogger> Xand3r: become more self-confident and stop overrating problems :P
<Xand3r> thats my mum telling me every day
<Xand3r> configure: error: unrecognized option: --prefix/tmp/buildd/rubberband-1.0.1/debian/rubberband/
<Xand3r> mistak found
<nixternal> oi
<Xand3r> hi
<apachelogger> Xand3r: --prefix=
<apachelogger> hey nixternal
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i knoe
<apachelogger> so much for you fail at easy things :P
<Xand3r> as i said mistake found, i realy found it :p
<\sh> apachelogger: please play kiss: crazy crazy nights on radio amarok ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: I don't have a dj setup right now
<\sh> apachelogger: das ist dumm ;)
<apachelogger> besides, I am not member of the amarok team anymore, so I guess I shouldn't do that at all ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: what?
<\sh> apachelogger: since when and why?
<\sh> apachelogger: but for heavens sake, we could setup an red5 server and do some rock shows on leonov.tv ;)
<Xand3r> i gonna hate this package
<\sh> Xand3r: you can't hate something what you never loved ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: for about a week now, due to missing motivation and certain team members behaviour
<apachelogger> Xand3r: why?
<Xand3r> non-standard-toplevel-dir
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> indeed
<\sh> apachelogger: really sad to hear
<Xand3r> file-in-unusual-dir
<apachelogger> Xand3r: $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr
<apachelogger> \sh: well, leaves more time for KDE and Kubuntu ;-)
<Xand3r> what would i do without you?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: think for yourself :P
<Xand3r> ^^, i think i would not package any thing, so thanks for your help
 * apachelogger should stop that
<apachelogger> too much help distrubs the process of learning
<Xand3r> -.-
<Xand3r> you sound like my teacher
<Xand3r> apachelogger: when we could meet us again? it was realy funny in berlin, the next linuxtag is too far away
<Xand3r> apachelogger: now i am at the point with the lib file -.-
<Xand3r> i have no clue how i can give sonames
<apachelogger> Xand3r: froscon
<Xand3r> froscon, placed where?
<apachelogger> st. augusting
<apachelogger> ...bonn...
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-sharedlibs.html
<Xand3r> thx
<Xand3r> apachelogger: my way http://tiny.cc/KJERm
<apachelogger> \sh: dpkg-deb: building package `leonov' in `../leonov_0.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<Xand3r> apachelogger: using ldconfig?
<\sh> apachelogger: rocker rocker :)
 * \sh loves apachelogger...
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: if you ask, i was wrong
<apachelogger> Xand3r: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&geocode=&saddr=obbornhofen&daddr=Sankt+Augustin,+Rhein-Sieg-Kreis,+Nordrhein-Westfalen,+Deutschland&mra=pe&mrcr=0&sll=50.627306,7.978334&sspn=0.970474,2.845459&ie=UTF8&ll=50.590212,8.025513&spn=0.97123,2.845459&z=9
<apachelogger> my way :P
<Xand3r> you pasted my way :p
<Xand3r> apachelogger: building/configur the lib with ldconfig?
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> scru it tough
<Xand3r> ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: can you please write a proper question
<Xand3r> apachelogger: 1. i want to build a shared lib?
<apachelogger> you almost always want to build a shared library
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> the only thing i have to do is to rename librubberband.so to librubberband.so.soversion
<Xand3r> or is there any mechanism?
<Xand3r> or did i get something wron?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: does it not hav a soversion?
<apachelogger> *have
<Xand3r> if it had one it would not come the error
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what is the exact error?
<Xand3r> E: rubberband: sharedobject-in-library-directory-missing-soname usr/lib/librubberband.so
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I have no idea :P
<Xand3r> ?!!
<apachelogger> Xand3r: defenitely not rename
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just ignore the error for now and throw the .so in the librubberband0 package
<Xand3r> ?
<Xand3r> never done somthing like this
<apachelogger> of course you did
<apachelogger> the transitional package?!
<Xand3r> urg
<apachelogger> Xand3r: just add a new binary stanza to debian/control
<apachelogger> according to spec it has to be named librubberband0
<Xand3r> ok
<Xand3r> wait a mom
<apachelogger> where 0 is the soversion, but since it does not have one at all -> 0
<apachelogger> then you install the files using debian/rubberband.install debian/librubberband0.install ....
<brandonperry_> hi, I tried to install kde4.1-beta 2 from the PPA for leonov, buleonov says it still isn't installed
<brandonperry_> am I missing some thing?
<apachelogger> brandonperry_: #leonov please
<brandonperry_> ok, thanks
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  the new control http://paste.ubuntu.com/23711/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: Depends: rubberband
<apachelogger> wrong
<apachelogger> Xand3r: but finish the package splitting
<apachelogger> we can do the fine tuning later on
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> \sh: https://launchpad.net/leonov/+announcement/569 <-- typo release vs. released
<apachelogger> \sh: http://leonov.tv/content/leonov-launchpad-desktop-client-first-coming "Right now the GTK & QT frontends are not separate, which will be done in one of the next releases." <-- QT vs. Qt
<\sh> apachelogger: login, I'll approve you, and you can change it yourself? ;)
<Xand3r> rubberband.install http://paste.ubuntu.com/23712/
<Xand3r> librubberband0.install http://paste.ubuntu.com/23713/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what du you think about?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what about a -dev package ;-)
<Xand3r> no, pleas
<apachelogger> Xand3r: get a random lib package and take a look at it
<apachelogger> \sh: Invalid CAPTCHA token.
<apachelogger> OpenID registration failed for the reasons listed. You may register now, or if you already have an account you can log in now and add your OpenID under "My Account"
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ?
<\sh> apachelogger: well known openid drupal bug
 * apachelogger demands usability
<\sh> apachelogger: drupal still needs an account, even when you come with openid...it's really a known bug
<apachelogger> well, drupal may create the stupid account based on the data provided by my openid server
<\sh> apachelogger: yes..that's the bug ;)
<apachelogger> lam0rs
<apachelogger> \sh: ok, pending approval
<\sh> apachelogger: you are now "project member"
<apachelogger> hooray! :D
 * apachelogger hands \sh a beer
<Xand3r> apachelogger: of wihch project?
<apachelogger> \sh: now I would just need permission to edit that page ;-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: leonov
<Xand3r> ah ok
<\sh> apachelogger: now?
<apachelogger> \sh: nope
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what i have to finde in that file?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: whcih file?
<Xand3r> the random lib file
<apachelogger> Oo
<Xand3r> [16:49] <apachelogger> Xand3r: get a random lib package and take a look at it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> find out what belongs to the lib package
<apachelogger> what to the -dev package
<apachelogger> and if available in the -bin package
<Xand3r> omg
<\sh> apachelogger: now..damn..I'm on the run
<apachelogger> \sh: nope :P
<apachelogger> anyway, we have more important stuff to do
<apachelogger> \sh: backspace in the password field makes leonov goes down
<\sh> apachelogger: it's a story..and you have now the permission :)
<\sh> apachelogger: file bug /me is on the run to get drunk very soon ;)
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> okay
<apachelogger> \sh: what packaging would you propose?
<apachelogger> l-kde & l-gnome, depending on l-common
<apachelogger> or l depending on l-kde | l-gnome?
<\sh> apachelogger: hmm...leonov depends on leonov-common and leonov-kde | leonov-gnome
<\sh> apachelogger: we just have a problem with py-lp-bugs
<\sh> apachelogger: right now, it's a version not released
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> \sh: I think l-common doesn't make much sense if we create l which depends on kde|gnome
<Xand3r> apachelogger:  lib http://paste.ubuntu.com/23721/ ; lib-dev http://paste.ubuntu.com/23722/ ;  bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/23723/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: usr/lib/pkgconfig/rubberband.pc
<apachelogger> belongs into -dev
<apachelogger> .a as well IIRC
<\sh> apachelogger: we deal with that tomorrow :) btw....0.0.1a.tar.gz is available with a serious bugfix ;)
<apachelogger> not sure about .cat
<apachelogger> Xand3r: are the .cat files binaries or plain text?
<\sh> anyways off now :)
<\sh> cu later
<apachelogger> \sh: have fun
<Xand3r> apachelogger: how i can find it out?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: file CATFILE
<apachelogger> if it doesn't tell that it is a binary please paste it's content
<Xand3r> mom
<Xand3r> wait
<Xand3r> it is in the deb how i get that file?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dpkg-deb --help
<Xand3r> vamp-rubberband.cat: ASCII text
<apachelogger> paste please
<Xand3r> vamp:vamp-rubberband:rubberband::Time > Timestretch Analysis
<Xand3r> thats all
<apachelogger> looks very -devish to me ;-)
<Xand3r> maybe
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thats all?
<apachelogger> yes
<Xand3r> the control
<Xand3r> apachelogger: now the fine tuning?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: send me the source packaging
<apachelogger> or upload to revu
<Xand3r> in the control i dont build the dev
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23725/
<Xand3r> thats the control
<Xand3r> why upload things i know they aer not finished
<apachelogger> line 6 needs a line break -> exceeds 80 characters per line
<apachelogger> hm
<Xand3r> done
<apachelogger> Xand3r: librubberband0 needs a Depends: ${shlibs:Depends
<apachelogger> -dev doesn't depend on rubberband
<apachelogger> but needs shlibs:Depends as well
<apachelogger> also -dev needs to depend on librubberband0 (= ${binary:Version})
<Xand3r> i only can install a dev if i have the base so i need the depend on rubberband
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wasn't it who you told me that a -dev package always pulls in the lib as well?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: rubberband is not the base
<apachelogger> lib is the base
<apachelogger> I have never seen a -dev pulling in a binary package
<apachelogger> binary as in -bin
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> Xand3r: lib and -dev need different sections
<Xand3r> grrr
<apachelogger> Xand3r: oh, btw, the (= ${binary:Version}) is super important for -dev
<apachelogger> otherwise you might cause all sorts of breakage
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), autotools-dev, cdbs, pkg-config, libsamplerate0-dev, libsndfile-dev, fftw3-dev, vamp-plugin-sdk, ladspa-sdk, librubberband
<apachelogger> the package can't build-depend on a package that is built form it
<apachelogger> so what does librubberband0 do there?!
<Xand3r> emm emm, dont knoe
<Xand3r> *know
<apachelogger> lib and -dev need descriptions
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> the description for rubberband is....
<apachelogger> bad
<Xand3r> its from the HP
<apachelogger> that doesn't make it good
<apachelogger> Rubber Band is free, open source software written
<apachelogger>  by Chris Cannam. It is distributed under the GNU General Public License.
<apachelogger>  Proprietary licensing for commercial applications is also available.
<apachelogger> I, as a user am not interessted who wrote that if I wanted to know, I would look into the debian coprgithy file, same for license
<apachelogger> and since it is in ubuntu universe it is of course floss
<apachelogger> so that is redundant
<apachelogger> I, as a user, also don't want to get a commercial application license
<apachelogger> I don't even know what that means
<Xand3r> grr
<Xand3r> i want to package not to descript it
<Xand3r> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23727/
<Xand3r> actual control
<apachelogger> Xand3r: s/actual/current
<apachelogger> and you want to provide best use experience to our users, so you want a good description
<apachelogger> rubberband depends librubberband0 (= ${binary:Version})
<apachelogger> Package: librubberband0
<apachelogger> Section: utils
<apachelogger> wrong
<Xand3r> ok
<apachelogger> missing whitespace in Depends:${shlibs:Depends} for the lib
<apachelogger> well, add descriptions to the lib and -dev and I am happy
<Xand3r> Section lib?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you might just want to copy the rubber band description and make it reflect, that this is the library/development stuff
<apachelogger> Xand3r: does that section exist ;-)
<Xand3r> i don know
<Xand3r> i search
<apachelogger> that is what I meant when I said that too much help distrubs learning :P
<Xand3r> it is libs
<apachelogger> then use that
<Xand3r> i do
<Xand3r> apachelogger: current version http://paste.ubuntu.com/23728/
<Xand3r> i hope i done everything you wanted
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), autotools-dev, cdbs, pkg-config,
<apachelogger>  libsamplerate0-dev, libsndfile-dev, fftw3-dev, vamp-plugin-sdk, ladspa-sdk,
<apachelogger>  librubberband0 (= ${binary:Version})
<apachelogger> Description: Shared libs for rubberband
<apachelogger> Description: devel files for rubberband
<apachelogger> Xand3r: those contain things I don't like
<Xand3r> [17:42] <apachelogger> rubberband depends librubberband0 (= ${binary:Version})
<Xand3r> so why it is wrong
<Xand3r> urg
<Xand3r> i know not for building for using
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but what is with the short description?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at them
<Xand3r> i do
<apachelogger> and try to think like a user who has to read it
<Xand3r> and?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: where is the problem, i have no
<apachelogger> devel means?
<apachelogger> libs means?
<apachelogger> why is Shared upper case and devel not?
<Xand3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23730/
<Xand3r> apachelogger: changed the things
<apachelogger> Section: devel
<apachelogger> Xand3r: there is a better one
<smarter> "These is the shared library" << should be this
<smarter> "These is the shared library" << should be "This is"
<Xand3r> smarter: thx
<Xand3r> i think apachelogger lost the endurance, with me and my faults
<smarter> not really important, but for multiple binary packages, the usage is to do Description: <general description>[newline]<dot>[newline]This package contains the shared libs/developement headers/whatever
<smarter> Xand3r: see for example libavcodec1d and libavcodec-dev
<Xand3r> smarter: ?
<smarter> [18:06:32] <smarter> not really important, but for multiple binary packages, the usage is to do Description: <general description>[newline]<dot>[newline]This package contains the shared libs/developement headers/whatever
<Xand3r> i only know the wy to read the discription via adept, but there are no dots shown, so ther exist a nother way or?
<smarter> Xand3r: try with apt-cache or aptitude
<smarter> apt-cache show <package>
<Xand3r> ok thx
<smarter> If you're not already familiar with apt-get/apt-cache/aptitude/dpkg you should learn to use them
<Xand3r> of cours
<Xand3r> now i know what you mean with the dot
<Xand3r> rubberband is now up on revu
<Xand3r> smarter: maybe you could review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<smarter> sure
<Xand3r> thx
<smarter> but I will not be able to ack it, IANAM ;)
<Xand3r> ack?
<smarter> advocate
<Xand3r> ok nevermind, bt if i could shure that all is right i am happy
<Xand3r> take now libdevel
<Xand3r> sorry apachelogger saw your comment right now
<Xand3r> but this is up now
<smarter> Xand3r: reviewed
<smarter> you could also add in the patch file a comment saying that you took the patch from Gentoo
<Xand3r> hmm
<crimsun_> (The pedigree of a patch should actually be clear always, so, yes, it should/must be in the changelog or named appropriately.)
<Xand3r> i think to put it in the change log wo be better
<apachelogger> Xand3r, smarter: comment out dh_verbose rather than removing it
<apachelogger> makes me happier, as I will always switch to verbose when revuing :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Xand3r> in the changelog * FTBFS solved with the rubberband-1.0.1-gcc43.patch from gentoo
<Xand3r> i that ok?
<Xand3r> smarter i dont got wich information is infront an wich is after the <dot>
<smarter> [18:08:18] <smarter> Xand3r: see for example libavcodec1d and libavcodec-dev
<apachelogger> Xand3r: librubberband0-dev.install is missing a final newline
<Xand3r> oh i fix it
<apachelogger> dh_install -prubberband
<apachelogger>         cp -a ./usr/share/man/man1/rubberband.1.gz debian/rubberband/./usr/share/man/man1/
<apachelogger> cp: cannot stat `./usr/share/man/man1/rubberband.1.gz': No such file or directory
<apachelogger> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<Xand3r> wat?
<Xand3r> how that could be
<Xand3r> mom
<Xand3r> but in the old deb the rubberband.1.gz existed
<apachelogger> think about it
<apachelogger> look at the path
<Xand3r> i had build it and had no problem
<apachelogger> Xand3r: do you know the problem yet?
<Xand3r> now cause i have not this problem
<apachelogger> of course you have
<Xand3r> and cant imagen how you coud have one
<apachelogger> build it
<Xand3r> done
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what file is that?
<Xand3r> urg i have the same error
<apachelogger> -.-
<Xand3r> apachelogger: that is the manpage
<apachelogger> right, did you ever install a manpage via debian/install?
<Xand3r> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> with cdbs?
<Xand3r> no
<apachelogger> and from  a directory other than debian/?
<Xand3r> stop
<Xand3r> i had
<Xand3r> yesterday
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> show me
<Xand3r> no
<apachelogger> anyway
<Xand3r> think conflict in my brain
<apachelogger> Xand3r: man dh_installman
<apachelogger> what is that thing doing
<apachelogger> do you see the conflict?
<Xand3r> istalls my man page
<Xand3r> it installs an manpage.1 and i have put an manpage.1.gz?
 * apachelogger uberheaddesk until his brain drops out
<apachelogger> Xand3r: did you ever think about why you actually need to create a manpage?
<apachelogger> well, because upstream doesn't install one
<Xand3r> yes
<apachelogger> in the erroring .install however you list an upstream manpage for installation
<apachelogger> even though upstream doesn't install manpage
<apachelogger> that is a bit pointless, right?
<Xand3r> yes
<Xand3r> but my dh installs the manpage not the upstream
 * apachelogger needs a drink
<apachelogger> Xand3r: look at the path
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> screw it
<apachelogger> Xand3r: remove the god damn first line in rubberband.install
<apachelogger> and fix the other paths to start with debian/tmp/
 * apachelogger gets some wine
<Xand3r> am i so horrible?
<crimsun_> he's just frustrated, that's all.
<crimsun_> (try asking in #ubuntu-motu if you have further questions.)
<apachelogger> it just hurts
 * ScottK-laptop hands apachelogger some valium.
<apachelogger> ScottK: cheers
<apachelogger> Xand3r: dh_installman installed the manpage in the initial package
<apachelogger> thats the reason it got listed
<apachelogger> now you try to install that file, even though it doesn't exist because you yourself add it so dh_installman can install it
<gnomefreak> what is default sound server in Kubuntu hardy? PA or something else
<apachelogger> artsd on KDE 3
<apachelogger> the void on KDE 4
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: it doesnt use PA
<gnomefreak> pulse audio == PA
<apachelogger> right
<gnomefreak> crap
<apachelogger> I didn't say it does
<apachelogger> good thing it doesn't
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i dont want to backport libflashsupport since it still causing crashes
<gnomefreak> i was hoping to get away with asound-plugins for depend on flash 10
<gnomefreak> but if its not default the user would have to change it to default other wise libflashsupport will be needed
<gnomefreak> apachelogger: thanks for the info
<smarter> gnomefreak: I don't understand, I don't have libflashsupport installed nor PA and flash (mostly) works?
<smarter> hola jpds
<gnomefreak> smarter: flash 9?
<smarter> yep
<gnomefreak> smarter: talking about flash 10
<smarter> flash 10 requires libflashsupport or asound-thing ?
<gnomefreak> the deps were changed due to sound and crashing
<gnomefreak> smarter: yes
 * smarter downloads flash10 and test
<jpds> smarter: hallo.
<gnomefreak> smarter: give me a mintute i will pastebin them
<gnomefreak> smarter: my PPA has them
<smarter> ok
<gnomefreak> smarter: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/472498
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak>  |Depends: libflashsupport
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak>   Depends: libasound2-plugins
<gnomefreak> that is important part
<smarter> gnomefreak: flash10, konqueror4, no asound-plugins, no libflashsupport and no crash
<smarter> I'm on 64bits so I'm using nspluginwrapper too
<gnomefreak> smarter: thats why
<gnomefreak> nspluginwrapper doesnt need those IIRC
<gnomefreak> its been a while since i build it but it runs off itself i think
<smarter> maybe we should use nspluginwrapper on 32 bits too? (:
<smarter> flash seems a lot more stable with it
<gnomefreak> smarter: i doubt it since its a wrapper for 32 from 64
<smarter> I know, but it probably works(maybe with some tweaking) on 32bits too
<smarter> beside, flash right-click menu look funny in konqueror without nspluginwrapper
<gribelu> smarter: i'm using it on 32bit
<gribelu> at least when it crashes it doesn't take firefox with it
<smarter> gnomefreak: see ^ :p
<gribelu> and works great on konq4
<smarter> yep
<gribelu> someone posted a deb package on ubuntuforums so i gave it a shot.. liked it, kept it :)
<gnomefreak> gribelu: i didnt say it doesnt work on 32 bit i dont see a reason for it just more clutter. and flash is always gonna be a BS app since they give linux the leftovers from windows
<gnomefreak> gribelu: was it me?
<smarter> let's hope gnash will become a good replacement for flash
<gribelu> gnomefreak: yeah but it does help me.. i'm a webdev, always have MANY tabs open in FF and when flash crashes it takes FF down too
<gribelu> with the wrapper it doesn't crash the browser, just the wrapper :)
<gnomefreak> gribelu: right since firefox isnt runing in nspluginwrapper so it will only crash apps in nsplugin-wrapper
<gnomefreak> thats how it is ablet o be used in 64bit
<jjesse> afternoon
<gnomefreak> 32bit flash running against 64 bit FF
<gribelu> anyway for me the wrapper is a great thing.. i wouldn't mind having it as an optional package in the repos :D
<gribelu> i mean for 32bit
<gribelu> then again flash10 beta seems more stable (not too much :) )
<gribelu> maybe the final version will be better
<gribelu> at least they added pulseaudio support so now there's no need for that lib i forget the name.. it caused many problems
<smarter> apachelogger: I found a solution for kvpm with DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR and debian/install to avoid the "../" :)
<Xand3r> smarter: can you help me with my package?
<smarter> Xand3r: what's your problem?
<Xand3r> smarter: he watchs tv
<smarter> then I'll let him do so
<Xand3r> emm i got configure-generated-file-in-source but i dont understand the explenation from the lintian.debian hp
<Xand3r> so i dont know what to do
<smarter> the orig tarball contains a config.log file which is usually generated by ./configure
<smarter> lintian asks you to add a "rm path/to/config.log" in the clean target of debian/rules, and to ask the upstream devs to remove this file from the tarball
<Xand3r> ah ok so i ad this path first of all?
<Xand3r> is the the position of the command important?
<smarter> Xand3r: how did you got your orig tarball?
<smarter> *get
<Xand3r> from the hp
<smarter> hp?
<Xand3r> homepage
<smarter> I've downloaded upstream tarball and there's no config.log, so you must have done something with it
<Xand3r> ups
<smarter> it's a .tar.bz2, did you repack it to .tar.gz?
<Xand3r> of course
<smarter> you should always document that sort of thing
<smarter> the best way is to add a debian/watch file
<smarter> and then a "get-orig-source" in debian/rules which download, tar xf, and repack the app
<Xand3r> smarter: it is not in the orig.tar.gz
<Xand3r> its in the normal dit
<Xand3r> *dir
<Xand3r> may i tried to compile it times ago and forgotit
<smarter> yep, it's in your diff oO
<smarter> fakeroot debian/rules clean should remove it
<smarter> (to see how to do the debian/watch and get-orig-source thing, look for example at my package of kvpm: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kvpm/ubuntu)
<Xand3r> smarter: sudo make -f debian/rules clean done nothing it says there is no rule to make clean
<smarter> remove the config.log file, build in the source dir, then fakeroot debian/rules clean and see if the file is removed
<smarter> (and you should you fakeroot, not sudo make -f)
<Xand3r> this is no fakeroot
<smarter> s/this/there/
<smarter> sudo aptitude install fakeroot
<Xand3r> ok there is but i didn't used it up to now, exept if i use the command pdebuild
<Xand3r> but there is an more important error: sharedobject-in-library-directory-missing-soname, i could i fix such a thing?
<smarter> Xand3r: try dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot && fakeroot debian/rules clean
<smarter> and see if the config.log file is still there
<smarter> don't know, never packaged a library
<smarter> try with lintian -Ii <file.changes> and pastebin the error
<smarter> (I == uppercasel i)
<Xand3r> the dpkg-.... dont work, unmet  depends
<smarter> Xand3r: then download the deps
<Xand3r> urg yea
<smarter> you could simply remove the config.log, redo pdebuild and see if the config.log is still in the .diff.gz
<Xand3r> smarter: the result of lintin -Ii http://paste.ubuntu.com/23795/
<Xand3r> smarter: that is what i will do
<Xand3r> smarter: and i have a debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink
<Xand3r> i understand what it is
<Xand3r> and that is not the best
<smarter> it's normal with cdbs
<smarter> ignore this warning
<Xand3r> ignoring
<Xand3r> the firstime allowed, i cant belive it^^
<Xand3r> ok
<smarter> ^^
<Xand3r> but the soname is tricky
<Xand3r> is here some one who has packaged some libs already and could help me?
<gnomefreak> ScottK: if you are here alien-arena builds fine and works fine i upoaded it to PPA
<Xand3r> grr
<Xand3r> ok the current version is up on revu now, open error is the soname of the lib, if you know a solution, pleas tell me http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> so i go to bed, c ya smarter an thx for your help
<smarter> 'night Xand3r
<_gunni_> apachelogger: Just in case you are here and remember the discussion about kmilo yesterday, i found this today: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KOSD?content=81457
<_gunni_> Have to leave for bed now, so wont reply if you answer.
<firephoto> i updated my cmake when it came down with the beta2 repo and now i get nice clean cmake output with the kde svn building but no details if it bombs out. any pointers on where to look? i'm using the bashrc scripts btw.
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Did I approve that one (lost track as I approved ~20 today)?
<gnomefreak> ScottK: not yet you wanted someone to build it
<gnomefreak> its built and tested and on my PPA for checking if you need
<ScottK> gnomefreak: What bug and please say so in the bug if you haven't?
<gnomefreak> i did :) hold on ill get it
<gnomefreak> ScottK: bug 200954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200954 in hardy-backports "Get Alien Arena 2008 (v7.0) into hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200954
<ScottK> Looking.
<gnomefreak> although without changing it you really cant use source from PPA since PPA doesnt allow *backports as targets
<ScottK> That's not a problem.  The archive admins had a script they use to pull straight from Intrepid.
<ScottK> Approved.  Thanks for testing.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: np any others you need tested let me know
<ScottK> Sure, but anything that's not marked confirmed probably needs testing, so feel free to go after anything that interests you.
<gnomefreak> k
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-22
<Mamarok> we really need to get rid of that pulseaudio installation by default, it only causes trouble with phonon
<apachelogger> Mamarok: mail the list, AFAIK it is actualyl considered to unify the audio stack of kubuntu and ubuntu
<apachelogger> i.e. switch to pulse + gst
<Mamarok> arghs, are they totally mad?
<lex79> apachelogger: switch to pulse? have you drunk? :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I remember reading something about it
<apachelogger> pre-uds
<maco> aye
<maco> at uds daniel and um....someone, forget who...were talking about getting the phonon gstreamer backend fixed up so kubuntu could work better with pulse
<maco> because ya know...if you install java...you get pulse. if you upgrade...you get pulse
<maco> was not rod, was not tonio, was not jr...
<dtchen> rgreening and i discussed it.
<maco> oh ok was rod then
<apachelogger> all buggies
<dtchen> (so yes, it was rod)
<apachelogger> getting something that shouldn't be there is a bug, bug, bug :P
<dtchen> apachelogger: yes, i found it through testing on the day before jaunty's release
<dtchen> apparently no one was testing that upgrade path
<apachelogger> *nod*
<maco> apachelogger, its not a bug that java requires pulse
<maco> apachelogger, you have to install the server version of java to not get pulse
<apachelogger> maco: like when I install java on suse I get pulse?
<maco> because the not-server version does sound stuffs
<maco> dunno. yast scared me away a couple years ago.
<dtchen> Mamarok: / lex79: it will land in a ppa long before it ever lands in Kubuntu proper
<apachelogger> maco: so, if I download the java bins from java.com I won't have sound unless pulse is installed?
<maco> maybe?
<maco> um....dan, who was the guy that was explaining this? that server guy?
<apachelogger> well, I see why the server version does not support audio
<apachelogger> makes perfect sense
<apachelogger> I don't see why java depends on pulse considering 99% of the linux distros do not include it in the default stack :P
<dtchen> i can't speak for pristine upstream binaries
<maco> dtchen, guy we went to that cafe with on the sunday of uds
<apachelogger> would be kinda bad business module from sun ;-)
<nixternal> apachelogger: no, you get java in opensuse w/o pulse, they package correctly there :)
<apachelogger> so we are back to my original statement: "bug, bug, bug" :P
<maco> maybe their java doesnt have pulse support compiled in then
<nixternal> well of course :)
<nixternal> I sure don't want pulse support, don't need that garbage
<nixternal> one less bug for me to worry about
<maco> but the gnome users need pulse support
<nixternal> or a hundred less bugs for me to worry about
<maco> yes, pulseaudio does help find and eliminate bugs, that is correct, nixternal
 * maco hides
<nixternal> pfft
<maco> dtchen, how many bugs did it pin down in hda last year?
<nixternal> if only pulseaudio had a pulse, but it doesn't , it has flatlined, someone call the morgue!
<apachelogger> maco: my point is: either java should plugin the audiostack like phonon or our package needs two binaries
<apachelogger> one with everything needed for pulse and one for alsa
<apachelogger> in a double-build method
<maco> you can do that?
<apachelogger> course
<nixternal> apachelogger: figured you would have been using the java bins from java.com...that's what I have been doing quite some time, as it took me a bit to realize wth pulse kept getting on my puter
<apachelogger> that is the point of having such a PITA make-like system :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: I don't use java at all
<dtchen> the bug is actually in jaunty's release notes
<nixternal> then when trying to watch youtube or something, and I would go back before a video ended, stuff went haywire and pulse was sitting there heating up my toaster...err, I mean CPU
<apachelogger> well, I use it on my cell, but then again that is not official java AFAIK :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: mail is out
<dtchen> nixternal: that's not pulse's fault, that's Flash's.
<nixternal> as soon as I kill pulse though it comes back
<apachelogger> java+flash+alsa = works
<nixternal> and I can continue using flash
<apachelogger> java+flash+pulse+alsa != works
<apachelogger> somehow I doubt that statement :P
<nixternal> s/pulse/flatline/ :p
<Mamarok> and just FYI, gstreamer currently is not usable for Amarok, as it is a bag of bugs...
<nixternal> Mamarok: but arts does? :P
<Nightrose> dtchen: you have no idea how many bug reports we get because of pulseaudio - it's not even funny - getting this into kubuntu by default will result in a huge outcry by at least one upstream team
<Nightrose> i guess more than one though
<nixternal> aye, not by default?
<apachelogger> nixternal: arts is as flatline as it can get :P
<nixternal> where did this come from?
<Mamarok> nixternal: Phonon + the Xine backend is working well enough for the KDE sound applications, yes, but half of the Amarok bug reports we get are gstreamer related
<nixternal> please tell me I am having a nightmare right now
<Nightrose> nixternal: you seem to be quite awake
<dtchen> Nightrose: on the contrary, i do know. and guess who gets the brunt of the pulseaudio bugs?
<nixternal> oh lord
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> if I wasn't whining so much
<Nightrose> dtchen: heh - welcome to the club then
<apachelogger> we would have shipped intrepid with gstreamer :P
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> *sigh*
<dtchen> people can continue whining about pulseaudio, but no one's jumping in to fix it.
<dtchen> sure, just continue to whine about it. it's not your problem. it's mine, eh?
<apachelogger> the thing is
<Nightrose> dtchen: question is if it needs fixing/can be fixed or if it should be abandoned
<apachelogger> as I understand it
<apachelogger> flatline is a workaround
<Nightrose> if you ask me the latter
<apachelogger> a workaround for alsa not always doing what it should do
<apachelogger> so instead of fixing alsa you whined and then pulled a condom ontop of it :P
<dtchen> alsa is broken. pulseaudio is broken. just because you aren't hitting the bugs with alsa strictly does not mean alsa is not broken.
<Mamarok> well, my advice is to really get advice from the KDE sound people before deciding to use pulse+gstreamer, and the advice will not be positive actually
<rgreening> hey dtchen
<dtchen> foss is full of people whining about crap they don't understand. i've had it.
<Mamarok> far from that
 * apachelogger ain't just getting the usecase for flatline, maybe someone could fill him in?
<Mamarok> well, there seem to be half of Fluendo attending Guadec, we should get hold of them and urge them to fix their stuff
<Mamarok> but I guess they are not interested to do so, as they try to ship their own media player
<nixternal> Nightrose: for real, there is talk about getting pulseaudio by default in Kubuntu?
<nixternal> I haven't heard that before
<Nightrose> seems so
<nixternal> that's nuts
<Nightrose> it is
<nixternal> I don't want it in Kubuntu
<nixternal> not yet at least
<Nightrose> me neither ;-)
<Mamarok> well, the general advice from KDE is "no" AFAIK, and it's not going to change that fast
<Nightrose> not as long as we get 5 people each day with pulse audio problems for amarok alone
<nixternal> bugs.kde.org, I would say 90% of audio related problems listed have the word pulseaudio attached
 * Nightrose bets it is more than that
<nixternal> look at Fedora and Pulse, they are getting creamed by the bug reports and their community for it
<Nightrose> the rest has gstreamer in them
<JontheEchidna> we on the other hand are getting creamed for teh crapz0r intel drivers :D
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I have at least 2 people per day in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-de with pulse problems
<rgreening> peeps, let's try not to piss dtchen off. he's a valua ble resource we need helping us...
<nixternal> yet again, not our fault
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: reason not to add anther problem ;-)
<Nightrose> rgreening: heh that wasn't the intention at all
<nixternal> rgreening: not trying to piss him off, but i think putting pulseaudio in kubuntu is flat out suicide
<Nightrose> he's doing good work i'm sure
<nixternal> worse than us abondoning kde 3 last year
<Nightrose> +1 nixternal
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> it is the dumbest spec I have heard of, and at this time I cannot support it
<nixternal> dan thinks he has bugs now, just wait until kubuntu adopts pulseaudio...that number will double in no time
<rgreening> nixternal: have you tried recently or is this speculation on recent past?
<nixternal> talk about tiring..I am tired of people telling us to fix amarok to make pulse audio work, it should be fix pulse audio to work with amarok
<Mamarok> nixternal: just send all the supporters of pulseaudio into #kubuntu for the sound support, that might open a few eyes for sure...
<Nightrose> rgreening: very recent support in #amarok #kde and #kubuntu
<nixternal> rgreening: I uninstall pulseaudio almost weekly because it sneaks in some how
<nixternal> yes, I have tried it recently and it is still a steaming pile of shit
<maco> nixternal, do you really think he doesnt get hit with pulse/kde bugs already, given that upgraders &lse?
<Mamarok> I debugged 3 people today, 2 in Amarok, 1 in kubuntu
<nixternal> in kde that is
<Mamarok> and it was a quiet day...
<nixternal> maco: I know he does, and that is a small list compared to what would happen if we put it into a stable release
 * apachelogger still didn't get the rationale for flatline :P
<maco> pulse works fine in kde for me
<maco> the only issue i've had turnd out to be a bug in a PPA-packed swfdec flash plugin
<nixternal> rgreening: check out the shit that fedora took for putting in pulse audio
<nixternal> they did the right thing I believe and promptly removed that crap from the next release
<Nightrose> maco: join us in #amarok #kde and #kubuntu for some PA fun ;-)
<maco> nixternal, the # of upgraders + # of java users...you think that's a minority?
<nixternal> the devs have been creating pulse on GNOME pretty much the entire time
<Mamarok> well, mail is sent, now it's up to the distros to ge their mind made up
<maco> apachelogger, you can do a lot of stuff using pulse that is *black magic* with plain ol' alsa
<nixternal> maco: yes it is
<apachelogger> nixternal: as I understand it pulse is meant to replace esound, so that makes sense
<maco> nixternal, i thought people with java installed were a majority?
<rgreening> I think dtchen is looking to test everything and try and fix bugs (with upstream). AND IF IT WORKS, INTEGRATE...
<apachelogger> maco: does the user need that "stuff"?
<Mamarok> maco: and you can use Amarok without problems? Lucky you then
<nixternal> maco: you are right, but that black magic is nothing more than a black spot on the road when it comes to KDE because pulse devs haven't worked with it on KDE until recently
<nixternal> until distros starting mucking up kde with pulse
<nixternal> right now, pulse and kde do not blend, and until it does, it shouldn't even be considered
<maco> Mamarok, i rarely use amarok because dan's always got his music playing, but yeah, never had a problem with it
<nixternal> I mean wth, didn't Ubuntu and other GNOME distros that went with pulse take enough flack already?
<nixternal> why subject yet another distro to it
<maco> nixternal, ubuntu has always shipped alsa drivers & libraries that were too outdated
<nixternal> maco: outdated and worked
<maco> nixternal, also, broken configurations because configs that *would* have mitigated a number of issues would've T'd off upstream
<nixternal> you can't sell me pulse audio right now, don't care what you do
<maco> nixternal, too outdated for the version of pulse included
<Mamarok> maco: well, come and spend some time in the help channels, this could be quite interesting for you
<maco> and no, alsa has never worked
<maco> s/worked/worked well/
<nixternal> well, amarok always worked until that crap called pulse came onto my machine
<nixternal> adn when I went to, Nightrose or Mamarok maybe, the first thing they told me was to do 'dpkg -l pulse*'
<maco> a large portion of bugs seen with pulse are driver bugs
<nixternal> I don't even think I hit enter on my keyboard when they brought that up
<maco> pulse turns out to be good at creating reproducible test cases for bug reports that've been open the better part of a decade
<nixternal> that's great it helps with bug reports, but Kubuntu doesn't need any more bug reports..we are swamped with them already
<nixternal> we don't have the millions of eyeballs that Ubuntu has and the many thousands of active contributors that Ubuntu has
<Mamarok> maco: well if you have a panicking user who is shocked that the system tells him his sound card was removed, and it's just pulseaudio hogging the sound and not a hardware defect
<nixternal> if we have 25 people, active right now, we would be lucky
<maco> Mamarok, since when does phonon do *that*?
<maco> phonon just says it couldnt get the sound card and is falling back to pulse
<nixternal> Mamarok: damn, that is why I keep getting that popup?
<nixternal> I couldn't figure that out for the life of me
<Mamarok> maco: happends only with pulseaudio
 * nixternal fires up the laptop to uninstall pulse yet again
<maco> i dont think it says the sound card was removed
<Mamarok> but then, all the time, seen that so often I forgot to count
<nixternal> maco: yes it does actually
<maco> i thought it just said it was falling back to pulseaudio
<Nightrose> it does
<nixternal> and then it says "Trying to fall back to ?
<maco> it works well when it does that...
<Mamarok> so far I must have debugged sound for hundreds of users with that problem, if I count an average of 2 per day, but it's probably more
<nixternal> no, it tells me my Intel HDA was removed, trying to fall back to some other piece of hardware
<Mamarok> and those are only the ones I see on IRC
<nixternal> i never brought it up Mamarok because I just thought that was due to typical development jitters
<Mamarok> nixternal: and it usually falls back to nothing, hence no sound
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> happens to me probably 5 to 10 times a day
<nixternal> wth, how is pulse back on my laptop, I have removed it once already this week
<Mamarok> guess what I thought when I had this on a brand new laptop...
<nixternal> right, and I actually did consider that my sound card was bad at first
<Mamarok> because then comes a message "Your card seems not to be installed anymore, do you want to remove it permanently?"
<nixternal> but it was working flawlessly in Arch and openSUSE
<nixternal> ahhhh, yes that is my favorite error
<nixternal> Mamarok: well then, I think we should install Pulse by default, everyone should permanently remove their card :p
<Mamarok> I was that close to call Lenovo and insult them to have shipped that crap, but I fired up Windows and it worked...
<nixternal> see, I fire up other distros, windows has this uncanny ability to actually make hardware that is bad actually work
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/CleanupAudioJumble
<nixternal> on my one laptop, windows will run fine on it, but in linux the graphics show the truth
<Mamarok> so far Jaunty was the worst I had, sound problems, no ATI driver any more for my card since Alpha 5 and wireless not working by default and impossible to configure a printer otherwise than with cups
<nixternal> that's an old spec though
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> dans comments about Kubuntu continuing to use arts attests to that :)
<apachelogger> I was interested in the use csaes
<apachelogger> nixternal: indeed
<apachelogger> that being said, I don't like soundservers for a good reason ;-)
<nixternal> I understand having just 1 audio stack would be nice
<nixternal> but is there that 1 audio stack?
<nixternal> I don't think there is right now
<Mamarok> nixternal: just one "working" audio stack is nice, yes, but the "working" is not there...
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, as I see it, the target is to push it along
 * apachelogger is wondering why always OSX is the reference point of ubuntu stuff though :P
<maco> bah y'all weren't at UDS
<rgreening> sometimes effort is worth more than complaining.
<nixternal> I understand pushing it along, but not at the expense of our distro
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that's why this mail is important, as it will hopefully provoke an outcry by the KDE folks
<rgreening> exactly maco :)
<Mamarok> Nightrose: should I forward it to some KDE list?
<nixternal> maco and rgreening: then enlighten us?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: libqinfinity got rejected from Debian, "-dev package is missing the .so symlink"...
<maco> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/UDS-Barcelona/Audio_Madness.odp
<maco> look in there
<nixternal> prove to us that pulse audio is the way to go? nobody can do it
<nixternal> I have already checked that out
<maco> there's a chart showing how the audio stack looks now (awful) and how it can be streamlined/simplified
<nixternal> not even the pulse audio people can do it, and you can google for the communications on the kde mailing lists concerning that
<Nightrose> Mamarok: nah not yet
<Mamarok> maco: if I could have manged to go, I would certainly
<rgreening> nixternal: this isn't a proven at this point. however, I agreed to help dtchen. more than anyone else has done
<nixternal> and you can look over the amarok mailing list concerning it as well, as it seems they get hit harder than the rest of kde for it
<nixternal> rgreening: that is fine, but introducing a turd to Kubuntu isn't nice
<nixternal> when pulse audio devs fix their stuff to work with Kubuntu, then yes, I will get jiggy with it
<rgreening> who said it would be defacto.. needs testing, fixing and proof of concept first.
<maco> nixternal, did you not see what rgreening said about testing it and fixing it in a PPA and *when its ready* integrating it?
<nixternal> when pulse comes and says "you need to do this and that" which ends up breaking our other support in KDE, I don't get jiggy with it
<rgreening> nixternal: is simply rage blind now
<Mamarok> rgreening: half of the Amarok devs use Kubuntu, and forcing pulseaudio on them will make them change distro immediately, for sure...
<rgreening> or drunk
<nixternal> rgreening: that is cool, I didn't see that when you said it
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: seriously though, don't you think there is more useful stuff to do these days?
<nixternal> apachelogger: +100
<apachelogger> these days ranging from now til 2011 or something like that ;-)
<rgreening> I only agreed to test and help debug or fix. If we can make it work and proove it works, we can looj at introducing...
<Mamarok> ok, done my work for today, bed calls
<Mamarok> gn8 everyone :)
<nixternal> pulse audio testing should be done with KDE and not Kubuntu, who here is going to fix everything and put it upstream with getting a lashing?
<nixternal> g'nite Mamarok
<rgreening> apachelogger: you have your vices and I have mine :)
<nixternal> s/with/without/
<maco> nixternal, i think dan intends to try to fix a lot of the issues
<maco> i'm up for helping try to fix them, though i havent learned any of that code yet...he's only shown me kernely things
<apachelogger> rgreening: yeah, just saying
<Mamarok> maco: it's not only pulseaudio, gstreamer is not usable for Amarok so far
 * Mamarok really goes to bed now
<maco> Mamarok, he does every level of the audio stack
<nixternal> right, I am one of those people that Linus described perfectly, "There are a lot of people who don't care how the kernel works, they just care that it works" :p
<nixternal> that is me, staying away from kernel code ;p
<nixternal> there are enough people with no personal life working on the kernel already, I will sit here and bug you instead ;p
<maco> he doesnt seem interested in teaching me more kernely things...he says i need to go get some hardware data sheets and memorize them and their errata
<nixternal> see, tequila makes my clothes fall off
<nixternal> can't memorize that stuff
<nixternal> I will be downing some tequila shortly hoping to numb the jelly that are called legs right now
<nixternal> 215 miles in 2 days on the ol' bicycle has quite a few places wishing they had feeling, and some wishing they didn't have feeling
 * claydoh fels proud he did 4 miles on his bike
<nixternal> claydoh: http://www.horriblyhilly.com/home.html  <- that's what I did yesterday
<apachelogger> ryanakca: if it gets through our new we can fix it right away :P
<nixternal> it was so painful
<apachelogger> => bed
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll fix the debian version , did you want a link to the fixed one?
<claydoh> nixternal: the url, alone scares me away :)
<nixternal> if you like hills! You'd better, because you'll be going up over 40 significant rises, from 50 ft bumps to the 910 ft final climb, for a total of 10,700 feet of elevation gain.
<nixternal> in a few weeks I am doing the Insane Terrain Challenge
<claydoh> I couldn't do hiils even whan I was 22, 180 lbs, and had a home built basso-framed bike :(
<claydoh> that was 22 yrs and 130lbs ago :(
<claydoh> but the 4 miles is doable for me, and it is helping get the pounds off :)
<nixternal> that rocks...I was hoping to get competitive in riding, but I am realizing, I suck
<claydoh> as long as it is fun :)
<nixternal> ya, I am really enjoying the endurance runs, which I still suck at, but it is a lot of fun...I am a cycling nut
<nixternal> go by bike!
<claydoh> I can ride home from work (4.2 miles) but the ride into work is too uphill for me at the moment
<nixternal> gotta take the hills slowly at first....my mom and dad just started riding, and once my dad realized that if he pushes himself a bit he can do 20+ miles, and he is big ol' boy as well
<claydoh> the busses here all have bike racks, cool considering the small sie o the area
<claydoh> small size of the area
<nixternal> my mom, who has had health issue after health issue, bitched and moaned and said she couldn't do it, and since I have a Trek sponsorship, I got her a Trek Navigator 2.0 WSD...her first day out she did 5 miles...she scared the hell out of me though
<claydoh> my gary fisher has a megadrive sooper dooper low gear
<nixternal> woohoo, Gary is da man!
<nixternal> do you have a GF after Trek purchased it?
<nixternal> or is it an older GF?
<claydoh> its only his cheapest model, but itm rocks
<claydoh> after
<nixternal> even his cheapest model is better than most
<nixternal> ya, so it is a good cheap model at least
<nixternal> I got to see one of his facilities up in wisconsin last year
<claydoh> yeah, light enough, stong enough not to flex under my weight, too :)
<nixternal> ya, the GFs and the Trek Navs are some sturdy bikes
<claydoh> tho I did break the cheap [lasticky derailleur
<nixternal> my dad went with a Trek Nav 2.0 only because it matched the color of his Psion XB :)
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> mine is a mako, good deal used for 50 bucks :)
<nixternal> he is starting to realize he wants a bit more than the nav and is looking at the 7300 line of Trek bikes now
<nixternal> whoa
<claydoh> err 150
<claydoh> half price
<nixternal> still that is a damn good price
<claydoh> yes :)
<nixternal> with bontrager components it should be good for a long time
<claydoh> solid , no suspension
<nixternal> I really want a Gary Fisher 29er for some off road stuff
<claydoh> so do I
<claydoh> though I'd take a good hybrid model of some sort
<nixternal> if you are into hybrid, check out the trek navigators
<nixternal> is this an attack of sabdfl or what?
<claydoh> its normal I think, seems to always hace connection problems or someghing
<nixternal> http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/superfly  <- that is the bike I drool over
 * claydoh drools
<nixternal> I don't like the Trek 29er, though I would go with a Trek Elite 9.9 SSL for hard tail or the Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL for a suspension ride
<DaskreeCH> Are audio previews in KDE 4.3 suppsoed to work?
<DaskreeCH> in dolphin
<apachelogger> is it me, or is nano pretty limited alright?
<smarter> apachelogger: nah
<smarter> nano's cool
<smarter> what are you missing?
<apachelogger> everything? :P
<apachelogger> any intro guide on that thingy?
<apachelogger> and will reading the guide take longer than compiling vim? :P
<smarter> no intro guide needed, you have all the options displayed on the bottom
<smarter> just tweak /etc/nanorc to enable color highlighting and other nice stuff
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> if those are all the options...
<smarter> that's all I need for a quick hack (:
 * smarter is trying to learn Emacs to code in Lisp right now :P
<apachelogger> emacs
<apachelogger> *shudder*
<apachelogger> man, so many things to do ... I need more spare time
<smarter> agreed
<JontheEchidna> WTF::HashTraits<DOM::DOMStringImpl*> <- Lol @ class name
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you think http://patches.ubuntu.com/k/kde4libs/extracted/17_findservicebydesktoppath_try_realfilepath.diff could be cuains bug 381599
<apachelogger> *causing even
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 381599 in koffice2 "kword fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381599
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> is this reproducable on debian then?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> google suggests that only debian and ubuntu are affected
<apachelogger> so it either is some patch we inherit from debian or we are the only ones getting bug reports ;-)
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a plausible theory
<apachelogger> not worth anything without proof though :D
<apachelogger> also, I find it kinda weird that sycoca manages to get the application's desktop file but then fails on the kpart
<apachelogger> the file attached to comment 11 suggests that kbuildsycoca was not running at all for quite some time
<apachelogger> all very weird TBH
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you happen to have a 8.10 vm? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> nein
<apachelogger> get one then :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qt should use lzma :P
<JontheEchidna> it does ^.^
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> it does?
<JontheEchidna> since 4.5.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> jr did it
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> nice
 * JontheEchidna has a strigi SRU to do
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would you mind confirming the nomination for bug 336161?
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 336161 in strigi "Crashes on right click properties(Jaunty)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336161
<JontheEchidna> Technically its fix released now in strigi 0.6.5, but I didn't want to lose the bug
<seele> the x config is autogenerated, we don't provide a default config, correct? trying to figure out what to do about bug 388399
<seele> bug 388399
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 388399 in hundredpapercuts "Resolution change to auto after restart X windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388399
<apachelogger> nvidia panel = the nvidial settings gui
<apachelogger> so pretty unrelated to KDE
 * apachelogger is not sure that the nvidia settings gui is open source
<JontheEchidna> nvidia uses xorg.conf
<apachelogger> seele: to answer your qustion: we provide a default config, though it is as empty as it can be (it basically just includes section headers and that is it)
<apachelogger> the problem appears to be that the nvidia panel is not writing that modes "xxx" stuff to the xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> it looks to be open source, btw
 * ScottK hopes the nvidia thing knows what to do when xorg.conf is empty.
<apachelogger> ScottK: otherwise there would be loads of bug reports already ;-)
<txwikinger_work> plasma-desktop in 4.3 beta2 is quite a step back for me
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thoughts on bug 358792? it's fixed in karmic but not in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> I never did figure it out
<txwikinger_work> Is there any way I can configure it to get the old behaviour for grouping in the task bar?
<ubott2> Launchpad bug 358792 in kdenetwork "kget plasma applets not working" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358792
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: basically it was being compiled, but not showing up in list-missing
<JontheEchidna> was list-missing bugged?
<apachelogger> possible
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or we just didn't look? :P
<apachelogger> IIRC list-missing goes through the cdbs created files list and checks everything is present there
<JontheEchidna> I checked, list-missing was empty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did it say: all files installed to $foobar?
<apachelogger> or did it say nothing?
<JontheEchidna> I don't recall, that was a few months ago
<apachelogger> well, if you want to know you'll have to rebuild the broken package
<JontheEchidna> it might have said nothing
<apachelogger> preferrably manually in the chroot so you can execute list-missing manually and trace the issue
<apachelogger> either list-missing is bugged or something in the setup was b0rked
<JontheEchidna> just throw something in to make it fail, then remove that and continue the build :D
<apachelogger> if pbuilder had sensible design :P
<apachelogger> rewriting it in decent language is still on my todo
<seele> rickspencer3: re: hundredpapercuts, what do i do after i confirm bugs?
<rickspencer3> seele: I guess you get people to fix them?
<seele> hrm.. Riddell is away for a bit, he usually knows who does stuff
<rickspencer3> seele: do you have a link for the paper cuts?
<seele> rickspencer3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=hundredpaperkuts
<seele> there are a few really easy ones that can be fixed right away, but they aren't something i can do.
<seele> i could probably write to the dev mailing list and people could pick it up.. hum
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think things like 100 papercuts would be better if they defined themselves as Ubuntu = the Ubuntu project, not Ubuntu = one desktop flavor.  The fact that the term is overloaded sometimes is confusing.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, the user avatar code in kickoff is funky
<JontheEchidna> "if you find a user avatar pic, use it, otherwise use the standard "search" icon"
<apachelogger> ScottK: I find it confusing everytime
<apachelogger> only the context provides information as to what is its real meaning
<apachelogger> seele: didn't bug 389658 get discussed at uds?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389658 in hundredpapercuts "KDE menu button should have a Kubuntu Logo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389658
 * ScottK doesn't see that as a papercut.
 * apachelogger also notes that it is in particular diffcult to do that with the kubuntu logo because it got transparency all around :D
 * ScottK wished shtylman were here.  He's been talking to upstream about artwork stuff.
<nixternal> good morning kubufreakz
<apachelogger> hoy
<nixternal> ok, so should we tackle some paperkuts today? which ones can I do?
 * JontheEchidna is tackling the kickoff user icon one
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> I think that icon is there for a reason :P
<apachelogger> the reason being saving space ;-)
<JontheEchidna> experimenting won't do any harm ;-)
<apachelogger> true that
<apachelogger> by the way
<apachelogger> kopete should move it's avatar rendering to libs
<apachelogger> i.e. rounded corners and what not
<apachelogger> could also improve kickoff
<apachelogger> because really, it looks kinda weird that almost everything got rounded corners there, just not the avatar
<nixternal> we could get rid of kickoff and go with lancelot :)
<apachelogger> I find lancelot quite massive TBH :P
<ScottK> Let's not.
<apachelogger> at times it appears that its ultimate target is to replace KDE altogether :D
 * ScottK is hoping not.
 * ScottK likes that Kubuntu is a KDE distro (the most KDE AFAIK)
<apachelogger> and the most broken one :P
<ScottK> Yeah, well with help like mine, no suprise.
<nixternal> I don't use the menu anyways, that's what krunner is for :)
<seele> apachelogger: did it? i wasnt there so i dont know
<seele> ScottK: why not?
<nixternal> bug #379192 is an easy one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379192 in kdebase-workspace "[karmic] PowerDevil plasma applet is too skinny, clipping off the sides of the applet" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379192
<apachelogger> seele: well, AFAIK the conseus was to not replace the launcher icon because we want to give credit
<apachelogger> something like that
 * apachelogger finds that weird from a user point of view though...
<ScottK> seele: What apachelogger says and it's not really a usablity question.  I think people know they are using Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> well, it's more about viral marketing I suppose
<apachelogger> someone takes screenie -> kubuntu logo is bound to be there -> dude who sees screenie thinks that since the screenshot creator is using kubuntu it can't be that bad and gives it a try...
 * txwikinger_work wonders he they should call out a pandemic
<ScottK> apachelogger: Might be a nice idea, but not really a usability question, IMO.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> apachelogger: When they did that 'try to pass KDE off as Windows 7' spoof in Australia, I knew it was either Fedora or Kubuntu due to the display fuzz from the compiz helping patch.
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> I think if we can leverage this KDE common branding effort to get an upstream Kubuntuized start menu icon, it'd be great.
<JontheEchidna> huh, apparently "sudo cp plasma_applet_launcher.so /usr/lib/kde4/" crashes plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> open for anything
<txwikinger_work> there are lots of things clipped since the last update
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you know if kopete is going to use oxygen emotes in 4.3?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not really
<apachelogger> to #kopete!
<txwikinger_work> JontheEchidna: Are you sure.... plasma-desktop is very good in crashing by itself
<apachelogger> Sput: that should work ^
<JontheEchidna> yes, I'm quite sure. I did it again and it crashes again
<JontheEchidna> I guess it doesn't like the library being changed underneath its feet
<Sput> apachelogger: hm?
<txwikinger_work> well.. somewhat understandable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ABI break?
<apachelogger> Sput: when I say "to #foobar!" quassel should take me there :P
<JontheEchidna> prolly
<Sput> apachelogger: and it does, if you use git master :)
<apachelogger> or maybe make the syntax more fancy
<apachelogger> Sput: hoorays
<apachelogger> obey the master
 * apachelogger shouldn't have had that coffee
<JontheEchidna> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/QsXuv8r.html <- first attempt, uses the same amount of space as the old kickoff
<apachelogger> *git pull*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the search icon and the avatar should start at the same position I suppose?
<apachelogger> leftish that is
<JontheEchidna> the whole top bar thing seems to be centered or sumtin
<JontheEchidna> it does look square :(
<apachelogger> fix0r it! :P
 * apachelogger likes how git is a lot more verbose than bzr
<apachelogger> makes you feel busy :D
<JontheEchidna> just gotta muck a bit with the layout
<seele> apachelogger: i talked with the Oxygen project and nuno was fine with it and thinks it should be done
<apachelogger> seele: the icon exchange?
<seele> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> so we just need to come up with some sensible way to do that
<Tm_T> hi kids
<apachelogger> as mentioned earlier... doing it with the kubuntu logo is kinda diffcult
<JontheEchidna> ooh, this looks much better
<seele> JontheEchidna: yes!
<apachelogger> especially considering the themability of plasma
<seele> JontheEchidna: so should i assign that bug to you?
<nixternal> bug #379192 - looks like this has been fixed upstream already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379192 in kdebase-workspace "[karmic] PowerDevil plasma applet is too skinny, clipping off the sides of the applet" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379192
<JontheEchidna> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/ffJ7QqH.html
<seele> JontheEchidna: looks good
<seele> JontheEchidna: what is your launchpad account?
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> to #quiz!
<JontheEchidna> ^I learned my lesson, my svn nickname is jmthomas
<apachelogger> Sput: aint working :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what about the nick?
<Sput> apachelogger: which part of it?
<hsitter> Sput: the one where I go to #quiz
<Sput> hsitter: certainly works for me
<Sput> is it clickable?
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> it is
<Sput> there's the bug that joining doesn't switch to the buffer
<Sput> if you are already joined, a click *will* switch :)
<hsitter> not joined
<Sput> and if you're not, you'll join
<hsitter> Sput: the point is that I don't want to click :P
<Sput> oO
<Sput> so what do you want?
<seele> hsitter: someone is working on an official oxygen icon afaik
<nixternal> w00t, 1 paperkut down, 13 to go!
<seele> i forget who, but nuno wants it in the official oxygen repository
<hsitter> seele: a kubuntu icon in the oxygen repos?
<ScottK> seele: I know shtylman had been talking to (I think nuno) upstream about installer artwork.  Not sure what else came up.
 * JontheEchidna will send the kickoff user avatar patch to plasma reviewboard in a bit
<seele> hsitter: yes, so the oxygen team maintains it
<seele> ScottK: yes, shtylman is the one working with nuno on it
<hsitter> Sput: not sure
<hsitter> Sput: I just was thinking it would be totally fancy if I could say to #foobar! and I would end up there
<ScottK> Sput: Click once to join.  Click again to switch.  It's a feature.
<hsitter> and everyone else in the channel I said that in would feel like joining as well :D
<hsitter> seele: hum
<Sput> hsitter: hmmm, that sound's like a plugin job :)
<hsitter> do we haz plugin support yet?
<hsitter> seele: you might wanna suggest nuno to create multiple branches
<hsitter> oxygen is growing to become a big fancy rock of data
 * hsitter does the robot rock
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: what needs triage?
<JontheEchidna> kdepim needs it pretty bad, as usual
<hsitter> ewww
<JontheEchidna> it was > 200 last time I checked
<hsitter> jeez
<hsitter> oh dear
<hsitter> 198
<JontheEchidna> I did do a little bit of triaging to get it back under 200
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it
<hsitter> so
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: do you have time?
<hsitter> ANYONE GOT TIME FOR BUG TESTING?
<JontheEchidna> I'm a bit busy sending mah patch to plasma reviewboard, but once that's done I can test
<hsitter> reviewboard *shudder* :P
<hsitter> btw, I like how no one committed the screen-configuration.xl fix :P
<hsitter> one down
<hsitter> nixternal: are you using kmail with dimap?
<freinhard> hsitter: got some sparetime
<hsitter> freinhard: can you please try to reproduce bug 389825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389825 in kdepim "KMail not honouring the KDE locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389825
<hsitter> I failed and am assuming that the reporter might have not waited until kmail really quit
<nixternal> hsitter: not any more. I went back to Mutt
<JontheEchidna> http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/870/
<hsitter> or he still got it in the tray ... I made sure kmail is quit properly and the date column updated properly each time :)
<hsitter> nixternal: no remaining setup?
<freinhard> hsitter: is 4.2.90 enough?
<nixternal> hsitter: not any more
<hsitter> nixternal: ok :)
<hsitter> freinhard: sure
<hsitter> freinhard: I tried with 4.2.2, the user got 4.2.4, you got 4.2.90, so if you fail to reproduce it might still very well be an issue in .4, but since there won't be a .5 it is not going to be fixed anyway ;-)
<freinhard> hsitter: can't reproduce, i'll fire up my "stable" machine
<hsitter> freinhard: k, thx
<hsitter> anyone with dimap around?
<hsitter> or any imap on KDE 4.3 beta?
<freinhard> imap but no dimap
<hsitter> good enough
<hsitter> bug 382426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382426 in kdepim "mail size displayed wrong " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382426
<freinhard> who cares about these bugs? imap implementation will be replaced anyways ;)
<hsitter> freinhard: who knows when :D
<freinhard> hsitter: kdab should know
 * hsitter should drive to graz and poke krake in the eyes :P
<hsitter> freinhard: anyway, I can reproduce that bug on 4.2, question is if it is still there on 4.3
<freinhard> can't check that bug, message list doesn't display he message size
<hsitter> right click at top and select it :)
<freinhard> got no columns
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> freinhard: screenshot please?
<hsitter> kdepim always got the best bugs
<freinhard> http://imagebin.ca/view/kRxYMMFq.html
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: bug 378383 driver?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378383 in kdepim "kmail painting errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378383
<hsitter> got an intel chip it seems
<hsitter> freinhard: ah right, fancy setup ... click the picture icon on the very right and select classic
<hsitter> that will change the display to column based
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: yeah, driver crap
<freinhard> hsitter: that's 100% an intel issue
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: do we have a bug report to duplicate to?
<freinhard> that picture icon sucks!
<freinhard> pictures don't have anything to do with the icon used in systemsettings for designs
<hsitter> +1
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: prolly, though it's most likely lost in the sea of intel driver bugs
<hsitter> freinhard: report a bug ;-)
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: so what do you do with such bugs?
<JontheEchidna> shove it to xserver-xorg-video-intel and tell them to attach lscpi -vvnn if they haven't done so already
<JontheEchidna> marking it incomplete in the process
<JontheEchidna> since lspci is the first thing the X dudes will ask for
 * ScottK wonders where Tonio_ is these days?
<hsitter> movy movy
<hsitter> 2 down
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: shoudln't there be plenty of these intel-screws-qt-graphics bugs?
<JontheEchidna> depends on how good of a triage bug the intel driver has
<JontheEchidna> um, that didn't come out right
<freinhard> hsitter: messagesize in mail-list: 46,8kB, size in that bottom box 44,3kB
<JontheEchidna> it depends on how well the intel driver is triaged
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> freinhard: maybe the bottom box does not include header or something
<ScottK> Could be 7 bit/8 bit stuff too
<hsitter> freinhard: defenitely closer than what I got 501 byte vs. 4,4 KiB
<JontheEchidna> 4.3 RC1 tagging is tomorrow
<hsitter> freinhard: please leave a comment at the bug
<nixternal> is there a reason why we still do not enable strigi by default? is it because it is a hog or are there other reasons behind it?
<hsitter> nixternal: upstream does not AFAIK
<hsitter> nixternal: also until we have sorted the nepomuk mess it doesn't have much use
 * hsitter is wondering if anyone looked into the new db server truge is recommending nowadays
<nixternal> which is?
<hsitter> forgot the name
<nixternal> couchdb?
<hsitter> nah
<hsitter> something more weird
<nixternal> lol
<hsitter> it basically duplicates mysql, but trueg doesn't want to use mysql
<nixternal> ahh, the mysql fork I bet
<hsitter> so if we want sensible nepomuk we will have to push kubuntu with 3 databases :P
<hsitter> embedded mysql for amarok, mysql for akonadi and that other thing for nepomuk
<freinhard> need more mysql in kde! no better way to waste memory
<hsitter> one of the pillars of KDE 4 shoudl have been a database :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> just use kdebi :p
<freinhard> hsitter: that's what kmail looks like here http://imagebin.ca/view/gQxqWAI.html
<hsitter> nixternal: virtuoso
<hsitter> last I checked there was only a ITP for debian, but no real progress
<hsitter> there are 3rd party packages in some ppa though
<nixternal> what about viruoso?
<hsitter> nixternal: that is the recommended new database thingy
<nixternal> huh? virtuoso is a freakin' server platform
<hsitter> http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/02/19/a-new-blog-and-the-possible-end-to-the-java-dependancy-in-nepomuk-kde/
<nixternal> it is far more than just a database manager
<hsitter> http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/02/27/are-we-there-yet-the-long-road-to-a-stable-soprano-virtuoso-backend/
<freinhard> hsitter: the reporter filed an upstream bug too. (added to lp)
<hsitter> nixternal: note the packaging part at the bottom of the 2nd blog post
<ScottK> Isn't that the database that's just a freeware version of some proprietary thing?
<hsitter> freinhard: lol, I wonder why he didn't tell us ;-)
<hsitter> freinhard: something is weird about the sizes though
<hsitter> uh
<ScottK> Yes.  It is.
 * ScottK wishes they'd all just pick postgres and move on.
<nixternal> seele: can we deny paperkuts? ie bug 390211 is not a paperkut
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390211 in strigi "Kubuntu/KDE Integrated search does not work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390211
<nixternal> it is more like a gash that needs stitches
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: bug 375060 driver?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375060 in kdepim "kmail distorts on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375060
<ScottK> Does the koffice2 spreadsheet thing work with more than 65K rows?
<hsitter> does it work at all is the question :P
<nixternal> hsitter: yes, that is a driver issue
<nixternal> only Kubuntu has it :)
<hsitter> \o/
<nixternal> it isn't in openSUSE nor Fedora
<seele> nixternal: yes, mark it as invalid
<nixternal> and kmail is the worst in regards to that, followed by konqueror
<hsitter> nixternal: any clue which driver? ... doesn't look like the usual intel stuff, does it?
<ScottK> hsitter: That too.  If it'll work with over 65K rows, I'd be willing to maybe work on making it work.
<hsitter> ScottK: to #koffice!
<hsitter> Sput: ^ I need that plugin :P
<freinhard> hsitter: driver!
<nixternal> hsitter: I get it with Intel constantly
<nixternal> part of the reason I stopped using KMail
<hsitter> mine always looks different though
<nixternal> Kate does the same thing every now and again as well
<nixternal> you get the buttons to black out?
<hsitter> especially the first screenshot exposes garbage that is new to me :D
<hsitter> nixternal: yus
<nixternal> I get the toolbar to black out as well as those lines
<hsitter> ok, moving to intel then
<nixternal> it doesn't happen in Debian nor openSUSE
<nixternal> then again, in Karmic it hasn't happened in a while..actually I can't remember the last time I had the issue
<freinhard> nixternal: do you use UXA?
<hsitter> 4 down
<nixternal> which ever is the default in karmic...I know either exa or uxa has been removed from the drivers in karmic
<hsitter> exa probably
<rgreening> exa = kaputsky
<rgreening> uxa = new
<hsitter> can someone please translate bug 377147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377147 in kdepim "Notifications pop up even configuration settings for this are disabled." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377147
<nixternal> hsitter: that one is easy:
<nixternal> UnreportableReason: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<nixternal> INVALID!
<nixternal> we don't bug report PPAs do we?
<hsitter> lol
<hsitter> nixternal: we advertise them,  so we need to support them in some way
<nixternal> though it probably is a valid bug
<hsitter> righto
<hsitter> still don't understand it though
<nixternal> txwikinger_work: speak up homeskillet, that is your bug
<hsitter> bug 374828 is awesome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374828 in kdepim "bad vCard UTf-7 import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374828
<nixternal> wth
<hsitter> "are import badly"
<nixternal> that's easy
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: hmm?
<hsitter> they probably make korganizer download the special kind of entertainment videos
<nixternal> reply: Get a new phone that doesn't use such a crap encoding :)
<hsitter> clearly nixternal was at too many qt designer workshops :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> get a greenphone :p
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: Are we in court here?
<nixternal> court is in session
<nixternal> the honorable txwikinger_work is presiding, all rise
<txwikinger_work> the bug  application is invalid since it was filed to early
<hsitter> android mhhh
<txwikinger_work> it was filed before the final hearing and before the plaintiff was damaged
<nixternal> I so want an android phone, but I am waiting it out as my phone carrier is supposed to have a killer android phone this christmas...though I don't think I am supposed to make that public :p
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: it is from the official kubuntu-ppa
<nixternal> no more damaging the plaintiffs
<txwikinger_work> well.. I can resubmit it with the final release
<txwikinger_work> Doubt it will be fixed if nobody looks at the bug that a submit ;p
<txwikinger_work> s/a/I/
<nixternal> OK, all paperkuts have been confirmed or denied :)
<nixternal> I am sure by the end of of business today, I will have denied more!
<nixternal> denying is so much fun
<nixternal> it makes others as miserable as I :p
 * txwikinger_work goes to the appeals cort
<txwikinger_work> court
<nixternal> wth, I am getting sexy cam requests from MSN left and right...wth is the google spam control when you need it?
<nixternal> this time Jeff thinks I am sexy and wants to chat with me
<txwikinger_work> your own fault... why do you use MSN
<hsitter> nixternal: I think I am closing that report as invalid because it kind of works for me and I have no clue what he means with "are import badly"
<nixternal> hsitter: all your base are belong to us
<nixternal> that's what he means
<hsitter> prolly
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: the court appeal reversed you :p
<nixternal> they always do
<nixternal> and another todo item has been completed!
<hsitter> bug 373676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373676 in kdepim "korganizer does not show kolab events with a date ending with ZZ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373676
<hsitter> SRU?
<hsitter> no SRU=
<hsitter> ?
<hsitter> I think the report is really a SRU request as it should be fixed according to upstream ;-)
<JontheEchidna> can anybody reproduce bug 390765? I can't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390765 in kdepim "korganizer displays edit menu as "edit..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390765
<hsitter> 5 down
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: what do you think about my bug :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd just close it as fixed
<Riddell> evening
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: well, since it is koaby we might want to SRU
<hsitter> all love to kolab
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: I don't understand yours
<hsitter> hullos Riddell
<nixternal> hola mr. Riddell
<hsitter> txwikinger_work: so, what is with your report?
<Riddell> what do you know, they have interweb in the highlands
<txwikinger_work> hsitter: what is with it?
<hsitter> I do not understand it
<hsitter> might be the worst report of all day :P
<nixternal> Riddell: I am going kayaking this weekend, any words of advice? it is my first time...I want to spin under water like they do on tv...like flip over, grab a fish with my mouth, and then flip back over
<txwikinger_work> I configure notifications as off
<nixternal> if I can't do that, then I definitely want the keg in my kayak
<txwikinger_work> they still appear on the screen
<JontheEchidna> korganizer needs tips turned off by default
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, first time, concentrate on not capsising? :)
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: hold your breath?
<nixternal> i am a bit nervous, as when I got my helmet and gear this morning, they said it would be best to have a sticker on my helmet that has my contact information for when they find me floating up by the shore :)
<Riddell> try going in a straight lin
<Riddell> try going in a straight line
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: nvm, I got it figured
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: you are going white water?
<nixternal> txwikinger_work: oh heck no, just a nice river here...we are going to have spots that we break for and have some drink and food before continuing on
<hsitter> bug 372487 is incredible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372487 in kdepim "kmail downgrade wipes dimap cache" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372487
<hsitter> txwikinger_work: could you please say that in the report :P
<Riddell> nixternal: go forwards and backwards, round in circles, break in and out, ferry glide
<Riddell> then surf some waves!
<txwikinger_work> hsitter: I thought I did
<nixternal> now that sounds fun
<hsitter> txwikinger_work: reparse the sentence you wrote in the report :P
<txwikinger_work> hsitter: Ok.. I amended the description
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.rei.com/product/777559  <- there is my helmet :) fits perfectly
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: Can you use that as a bicycle helmet?
<nixternal> sure you can, it has an ansi/snell rating
<txwikinger_work> cool
<hsitter> Mamarok: bug 376616 is unreprodoucible for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376616 in kdepim "kaddressbook hangs when filtering addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376616
<hsitter> Mamarok: filtering is snappy as always
<ScottK> kspread-kde4 happily imports 360K rows of data.  Now it's going out of it's little mind trying to display something.
<nixternal> http://www.rei.com/product/747078 <- that's my cycling helmet there
<Mamarok> hsitter: well, I have close to 300 addresses, and it hangs all the time, ditto with kde 4.2.90 and latest Kmail packages
<hsitter> Mamarok: where are you data stored?
<Mamarok> hsitter: locally, using Akonadi
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> Mamarok: can't reproduce
<hsitter> I got the same contact int he default resource, my googledata resource and a vcard resouce and still get no hanging
<hsitter> Mamarok: try exporting all your data to a vcard3 file, then make akonadi use that as alternate resouce
<Mamarok> well, when I type a name in the search box it starts hanging, still does
<hsitter> decative the default resource so only the new one gets used
<hsitter> then try again
<Mamarok> it already is a vcard3 file...
<hsitter> well, export and import
<hsitter> the only real cause I could imagine is some format screwup in the current file
 * hsitter can continue adding resources of duplicated data and still would not see a slowdown :P
<hsitter> which is pretty much one of the points of akonadi
<hsitter> 6 down
<Mamarok> hsitter: oh, great idea, that did it!
<hsitter> Mamarok: faster?
<hsitter> 7 down
<Mamarok> indeed, no hanging anymore when I search a contact
<hsitter> Mamarok: ok, try to find some dev in #kontact who can explain that
<hsitter> I would say a format screwup of the file making it diffcult to parse or something
<hsitter> no easy issue though :)
<hsitter> Mamarok: please also add a comment to the bug with the workaround
 * Mamarok does now
<hsitter> 8 and 9 down
<Mamarok> done
<hsitter> thx
<hsitter> 10 down
<hsitter> 11 down
 * hsitter invalidifies bug from jjesse :P
<nixternal> jjesse is going to attack you now1
<hsitter> doesn't matter
<hsitter> 12 down :P
 * hsitter needs a break
<JontheEchidna> incomplete for feature requests is boneheaded imo
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: well, incomplete feature request :P
<txwikinger_work> my plasma-desktop is getting worse and worse
<neversfelde> what to do with bug 385692 I tried it and it does not work. No progress there for 3 months either?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385692 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] please, package kfacebook" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385692
<JontheEchidna> in playground + does not work + no activity == invalid request, in my opinion
<hsitter> aye
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: bug 389120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389120 in kdepim "KOrganizer crashes with undefined symbol" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389120
<neversfelde> ok, I will mark it invalid
 * JontheEchidna couldn't see how a symbol error could occur, since korganizer and libkdepim4 both come from the same source package
<JontheEchidna> so one would think that there would be no chance for a library mismatch, unless the lib is from an older version of a different package that used to have it
<hsitter> then they would conflict
<hsitter> maybe something is holding back a complete dist-upgrade
 * hsitter would actually not pursue it because of it coming from the ppa :P
<JontheEchidna> you could always convert it to a question
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: or you :P
 * hsitter got enough bugs for today 
<Tonio_> ScottK: hy
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm quite busy actually since I'm about to create my company and work as a freelance :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: How about some default settings for netbook?
<Tonio_> ScottK: so my free time is farily limited, unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> ScottK: I started with something but that's very preliminary stuff...
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  I need to get a brain dump on what you have.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll be done with my current job in 2 weeks and then will go for 1 month of vacations at least
<ScottK> Give me a little something and then we can bug fix it into existence.
<Tonio_> yup, will do
<Tonio_> ScottK: maybe we should create a launchpad project and wikipage for this
<ScottK> Tonio_: We already have the spec.  We can add stuff on that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm sory for the delay, but going with my company was unexpected, since I was proposed to do so :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum true that
<ScottK> I understand.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah it was the same for you the last 2 weeks
<ScottK> Yep.
<Tonio_> ScottK: did the work went well ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> nice ;)
<Tonio_> I'll prepare you a list of points changed and also try to commen out a bit for tomorrow
<Tonio_> most of what I had to do at work is over now so hopefully I'll have more free time
<ScottK> Excellent.  We need your support on this project.
<ScottK> It's important for Kubuntu
<Tonio_> ScottK: of course
<Tonio_> I wanna be part of it for sure, that's even what interest me the most right now
<Tonio_> just that there are priorities unfortunatelly :)
<ScottK> Of course.
<Tonio_> the good point is that I now my current unability to work is temporary (2 weeks max)
<Tonio_> then I'll have plenty of free time
<Tonio_> especially since my new job will be towards to coordinate things with ubuntu community :)
<Tonio_> and since I'll work full time from home, I'll have a lot more time to contribute than before
<Tonio_> just that to make this happen I have to focus on that in the first place :)
 * ScottK nods
<Tonio_> It's not the first time that I have to take a break, the important thing is to always come back
<Tonio_> most people don't :) I always did :)
 * Tonio_ hugs rgreening for proposing the job though :)
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: the interesting thing is that I'll create my company as to work for them in france that seems the easiest way
<Tonio_> expect it is a lot of papers and calculations in the first place :)
<rgreening> ScottK, Tonio_: good news is that usb creator is almost in a usable state, so it could be packaged and put out for general bashing/testing/fixing/translations.. maybe in a few days...
<Tonio_> rgreening: super nice :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: well done !!
<Tonio_> rgreening: did you have to refactor all the code ?
<rgreening> ya.. a lot of work went into this so far. It's ugly under the hood, being a direct port...
<Tonio_> yeah.... great as long as it works in the first place
<rgreening> I'm sure a re-write later may be warranted.. but for now, just to get it up and running...
<rgreening> yep
<Tonio_> yupyup
<rgreening> :)
<hsitter> rgreening: it doesn't share translations with the gnome gui?
<Tonio_> on my side I worked on the packagekit stuff to work and the pim plugins a bit right now and I hope to start the all netbook stuff as soon as possible
<rgreening> hsitter: it should, but I will need someone to go over it all to help ensure it does correctly.
<rgreening> hsitter: volunteer? :)
<hsitter> I aint got no usb :P
<rgreening> hsitter: that won't matter...
<hsitter> well, sure
<seele> what does Incomplete mean in launchpad?
<seele> is there a key to all the bug statuses?
<rgreening> hsitter: ok, maybe in a few days I'll poke you on it.
<hsitter> as I test every translation anyway just so I can bitch about it and later bitch about how no one fixed it after I bitched about it initially :P
<rgreening> :P
<hsitter> seele: incomplete is when information is missing
<rgreening> hsitter: well, in this case, you would be able to help fix :P
<hsitter> so basically whenever a triager asks some fancy question the bug should go incomplete
<seele> ah hah
<hsitter> seele: there might be a status explanation and usage description somewhere in the wiki
<hsitter> but since the wiki is one big black hole...
<seele> and if they dont give information or it isnt reproducable, is it then Invalid?
<hsitter> rgreening: no python for me :P
<hsitter> seele: pretty much, since it indicates that upstream can't or won't help resolve the issue
 * seele is new to this triaging thing
<rgreening> hsitter: rat b*#@#@*tard...  no exceuses :P
<hsitter> seele: it mostly depends on the importance of the information though
<hsitter> like there is a crash and the triager can't reproduce, so they might ask for the specific version of kubuntu and the application
<hsitter> if the report doesn't respond to that, there is no way the bug can be resolved so it will be marked invalid at some point
<hsitter> rgreening: you should have ported to ruby :P
<hsitter> ruhhhby
<rgreening> hsitter: Im crazy - not insane
<hsitter> or c++
<ScottK> seele: Incomplete means the bug triaging stats look better.
<hsitter> rgreening: well, you know how it is: either mess with python, bloat with c++ or beauty with ruby :P
<hsitter> one gotta make one's choice
<rgreening> hsitter: pfffft
<hsitter> ScottK: well, actually it is just the possibility
<hsitter> incomplete is still way too visible and all
<ScottK> hsitter: A lot of the stats look at New.
<hsitter> there should be a tag "gorotinhell"
<ScottK> That would be wontfix
<hsitter> nah, wontfix is rather technical
<hsitter> gorotinhell would be much more generic :P
<hsitter> "like I dunno if it is a bug, but really, your attitude kinda pisses me off, so I am closing this report"
<seele> i've got two really easy paperkuts.. who wants some easy karma points?
<seele> one is to change the referenced icons on the plasma desktop to something else
<seele> the other is to change a panel widget
<hsitter> something else? Oo
<seele> bug 389740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389740 in hundredpapercuts "KDE desktop + - zoom icons need improved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389740
<seele> nuno said all you need to do is change the icons to be the same as in the cashew
<seele> theyre named configure-rotate-scale i think
<seele> the zoom panel isn't using the right ones and so they are hard to see
<hsitter> hum
<hsitter> I can't reproduce here
<seele> really? you dont see the same icons in the screenshot?
<hsitter> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot009.png
<hsitter> ahhh
<hsitter> oxygen is at fault
<seele> oh, change your theme to the default plasma theme
<seele> those are the correct "incorrect" icons
<hsitter> because the icons are, for some reason, partially transparent the black makes them unrecognizable
<seele> yeah, plus the white highlight
<hsitter> well, how would you get a highlight, other than hovering?
<seele> default keyboard focus highlights it
<seele> but i guess you need to navigate to it anyway
<seele> even without the highlight it is hard to see
<hsitter> ehm
<hsitter> actually there is a bug
<hsitter> zoom out -> press zoom in -> zoom out -> zoom in is highlighted even without hover
<hsitter> seele: please report that at bugs.kde.org :)
<seele> ah heh: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182194
<ubottu> KDE bug 182194 in general "Hard to see the "+" and "-" symbol on Zooming out Plasma activity view" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<hsitter> seele: I can't find configure-rotate-scale
<seele> hmm.. let me ping nuno
<hsitter> there is transform-scale, but that is, well, scale, so there is no difference between zoom in and out
<hsitter> seele: I really think the issue is with the transparency of the two currently used icons
<hsitter> this bundled with the darkish plasma theme makes them unrecognizable
<seele> maybe.. nuno suggested a different icon, but if it is the transparency then a new icon wont help
<hsitter> well, depends on the new icon, the thing is, we need two of them, one for in and one for out ... otherwise it will look weird
 * hsitter notes that the scale icon suggestions scale (i.e. in both directions) anyway
<ScottK> vorian: How do I get #kubuntu-netbook registered and stuff?
<ryanakca> ScottK: /msg chanserv register #kubuntu-netbook description
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<ryanakca> ScottK: then /msg chanserv help   for different settings
<ScottK> Tonio_: I just made #kubuntu-netbook so we can discuss stuff there.
<seele> hsitter: so the default theme isn't the dark one anymore so i wonder if the icon issue matters
<hsitter> seele: that is what I wanted to say before I got draged off by a bug report
<hsitter> seele: technically it is still valid, so oxygen should fix it at some point
<hsitter> but doesn't qualify as papercut anymore IMHO
<hsitter> bug 372487 ... I knew that he couldn't resist pointing out something "simple"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372487 in kdepim "kmail downgrade wipes dimap cache" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372487
<maco> uh...are downgrades supported?
<hsitter> no
<maco> oh wait i see, invalid
<hsitter> might work, or might not, for the whole distribution you probably have a 98% chance of breakage :D
<maco> on the kontact topic though....the ToDos...they can be forced to the bottom when complete, but i see no way to hide completed ToDos
<maco> anyone else think this'd be useful?
<maco> (i find it a pain in the arse to go through and clean up all those completed ones cluttering it up)
 * ScottK heads off for a while.
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: bug 374828 if you get into a fowarding mood
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374828 in kdepim "KAddressbook fails to parse CHARSET value of VCard 2.1 files" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374828
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Monday 19:00UTC | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<maco> apparently that was 2 hours ago
<freinhard> btw: any python/pyqt stuff on that todo list?
<Riddell> maco: or in a week
<maco> or that
<maco> well slightly under a week right? 1 week - 2 hours?
<Riddell> freinhard: "Jockey: get it inside System Settings" is pykde but there's some reason why it won't work
<Riddell> I forget what it is though
<Riddell> freinhard: if you know basic c++ yo could port the patch in dragon to prompt for codecs into kaffeine
<Nightrose> vorian: any news wrt to my problem?
<Nightrose> -to
<Riddell> or mine :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<hsitter> oh
<hsitter> there we go, I freaked out
<hsitter> I just shouldn't do bug triage
<freinhard> Riddell: basic describes my c++ knowledge quite well. i'll have a look at it
<Riddell> freinhard: it's a pretty basic patch,   apt-get source kdemultimedia   and it should be in debian/patches
<Riddell> freinhard: it just runs the dbus call at app start, shouldn't be hard to port it to kaffeine
<freinhard> Riddell: first i need a karmic vm ;)
<Riddell> freinhard: oh wait, there's already a patch in there
<hsitter> Riddell: so, why is that not done upon startup of phonon?
<Riddell> tonio must have ported it already
<Riddell> hsitter: the codec install?  it makes more sense to users that the app asks for the codecs
<Riddell> and startup of phonon is generally kde startup when things shouldn't get in the way
<freinhard> well then i'll try to profile update-manager-kde, eats too much ram in my opinion.
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> Riddell: a drag to maintain though
<hsitter> Riddell: + the app name can be translated, which the patch does not take into account
<maco> hey karmic bug reproduce for kubuntu?
<hsitter> Riddell: anyway, at some point we should look into getting a more maintainable solution :P
<maco> anyone else can confirm that ctrl+shift+u doesnt get you into unicode mode in kde apps in karmic?
<Riddell> maco: what's unicode mode?
<hsitter> Riddell: maybe hook into the backends somewhere ... we probably should be able to get the caller's name in there + have the advantage of offering backend dependent packages
<hsitter> i.e. gstreamer packages if the user chooses to use the gstreamer backend
<maco> little underlined u and then you can type hex codepoints for unicode to get unicode characters
<maco> worked in kde in jaunty. works in gnome apps. not working now.
<Riddell> hsitter: yes it should be done inside phonon and in a distro independent way really
<Riddell> but it's hard to do I believe
<hsitter> Riddell: well, the distro independent way is quite trick
<hsitter> because TBH we need something inside kdelibs for that
<Riddell> not with packagekit
<hsitter> there are a lot of usecases where you need to install packages from the distro package manager
<hsitter> which I whined a lot of times about ;-)
<hsitter> Riddell: just have the distros provide a desktop file to configure the package manager
<hsitter> if non available tell user a URL for the source or something
<neversfelde> Riddell: can you have a look at bug 387041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387041 in jaunty-backports "please backport choqok 0.6.1 from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387041
<neversfelde> would be great to get a fast backport
<Riddell> ok
<maco> how do i get the 22 notifications that are stuck in the little "i" thing in my tray to go away?
<neversfelde> maco: choqok notifications?
<maco> yes
<neversfelde> discovered the same, I think it is a bug, but no time to report it, yet
<neversfelde> and I figured out no way to delete them
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<maco> ok
<Nightrose> neversfelde: maco: same happens with kopete here - very annoying and i have been debugging it with the dev of the notification thingy
<Nightrose> but no result :(
<Nightrose> sometimes file transfer notifications get stuck too
<Nightrose> but mostly kopete here
<neversfelde> I think it only happens with a higher amount of notifications, I had no problem with kopete so far, only when choqok shows 20 notifications at startup
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> happens here when kopete starts and connects to 6 networks
<Nightrose> lots of message and online notifications
<neversfelde> wow, 6 networks :)
<neversfelde> Nightrose: can I confirm the bug somewhere?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: i just discussed it with the developer - not sure if there is a bug report somewhere but i guess there is
<neversfelde> ok, will search tomorrow for it, thy
<neversfelde> s/thy/thx
<hsitter> claydoh: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099334.msg163705#msg163705 would you mind poking that edcates dude whether he wants to do stuffs for neon itself?
<JontheEchidna> kthxbai are the best type of bug response answers
 * hsitter still thinks goburninhell would be a good bug status :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<neversfelde> I have a three month holiday from tomorrow on :/
<neversfelde> I guess I should find a good task
<hsitter> should be just enough to triage all of kdepim *hint*
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> would be a "burninhell" summer
<hsitter> oioi
<seaLne> maco: try ~1000 jabber messages from nagios to kopete for not going anway, not entirely sure of what the limit is but yeah seen it with choqok aswell, before i managed to turn off notifications
<Mamarok> neversfelde: come to Akademy?
<seaLne> think he is?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: would be great, but I am not a developer and I am unemployed waiting for my exams result
<neversfelde> (again)
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, I'm not a dev neither, there's more to Free Software than just devs
<seaLne> oh, thought i'd seen your anme ohwell
<hsitter> akademy is awesome
<neversfelde> yeah, ofcourse, but I am not in touch with kde processes, so I'd better go bug triaging^^
 * seaLne isn't a dev either
<hsitter> neversfelde: I wasn't either when I went to dublin :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what are you doing here? Wanna help packaging?
<hsitter> all about the fun
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: just here for fun :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can , if i knew how to do it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, here is not fun, here is hard work
<neversfelde> hsitter: hehe, I think I should go to bed, tomorrow is the last test. gn8 everyone
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: dont worry i wont say a thing...
<Mamarok> hsitter: got a new potential minion for you
<hsitter> for quite some time :P
<hsitter> he just doesn't know yet
<Mamarok> he has reinstalled so many times he must be an expert now :)
<neversfelde> kind of slyvery here :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-23
<Mamarok> gn8 neversfelde
<Mamarok> naj, ninja school I would call it
<hsitter> sure 2 weeks each summer :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw im free for the next 4 weeks,if you guys need a helping hand,just call on me,but you will have to teach me how package things,i dont know a thing about it :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: hm, bug triaging would be a good start then, and reading the packaging guides
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ill start right away :D
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: check with hsitter, he is the slave master here :)
<hsitter> actually I made JontheEchidna slave master :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im already having a chat with him :)
<Mamarok> oh, you gave him your whip?
<hsitter> shadeslayer: there should be some packaging tutorial from some ubuntuweek or devweek irc talk
<hsitter> Mamarok: not the real one
<shadeslayer> hsitter: sure ill google it :).....
<shadeslayer> hsitter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn ??
<hsitter> something else
<hsitter> in any case there a loads of tutorials in the ubuntu wiki
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: check for OpenWeek or Classroom minutes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/packaging
<hsitter> pretty old :P
<shadeslayer> hsitter: yeah..i noticed
<shadeslayer> hsitter: btw neonmake didnt run properly...did you see the paste?
<hsitter> yes, you need to install libx11-dev
<shadeslayer> hsitter: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:57 (MESSAGE): Could NOT find GMP (missing: GMP_INCLUDE_DIR GMP_LIBRARIES)
<hsitter> libgmp-dev
<hsitter> or something similar named
<shadeslayer> hsitter: libgmp-ocaml-dev ??
<shadeslayer> or libgmp3-dev
<hsitter> that  one
<shadeslayer> hsitter: no offence but do the devels get paid by canonical or are they doing this as a side job ?
<hsitter> most of us spend their spare time
<shadeslayer> hsitter: http://pastebin.com/d22baabd9
<shadeslayer> ok
<hsitter> shadeslayer: libboost-dev
<shadeslayer> thats alot of libraries :)
<freinhard> will software-properties-kde live on? if it does i'd fix bug 116445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116445 in software-properties "[kde] software-properties-kde does not check if apt lines are valid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116445
<Mamarok> gn8 everyone :)
<maco> freinhard, valid as in "really exist" or as in "well-formatted"?
<freinhard> as in well formatted i guess
<freinhard> already implemented
<freinhard> but can't figure out how to get the bzr commit that implemented it
<freinhard> hmm doesn't add it to the list in software-properties-kde but adds it to /etc/apt/sources.list
 * yuriy likes how bug 18995, a major bug noone's managed to fix in 5 years, with a comment on it saying "I don't think we've got the effort available to fix this in Ubuntu", is a papercut
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18995 in hundredpapercuts "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18995
<yuriy> oh well, hope it gets fixed
<valgaav> hmmm ... providing a kubufox would also make a nice papercut :D
<hsitter> papercut is a small thing
<hsitter> kubufux aint is no small
<hsitter> neither is redoing the open with dialog
 * yuriy thinks shtylman should give it a go since he now knows all about conquering foreign open dialogs
<valgaav> well for example exchanging the gnome HIG  Cancel|OK acheme to OK|Cancel is just a one line in css FF config file
<yuriy> valgaav: interested in starting such a package? : )
<valgaav> packaging things really seems to diffcult for me  ;/
<valgaav> aside from using checkinstall :P
 * shtylman thinks yuriy is evil for suggesting such madness :)
<yuriy> valgaav: well, a wiki page with precise instructions for all such customizations in one place would be a good start
<valgaav> that's not really a problem and I could write it
<hsitter> yuriy: Tonio_ wanted to start some kubufox thingy
<valgaav> though my english is not that bad
<valgaav> not that good :P
 * hsitter thinks the name should be firefox-kubuntu though
<hsitter> anyway
<hsitter> off to bed
<valgaav> I have quite nice integration with this one line in css , kgtk for file dialogs and external theme
<Tonio_> yuriy, hsitter: the main problem with firefox is files associations
<Tonio_> not the dialogs, although I'd like it ti be done to
<Tonio_> there is something to be done on that side, for which I have the base of code too
<vorian> yo
<Tonio_> although an extension for default shortcuts and basic settings
<Tonio_> as well as packaging that notifications for kde4 things should be done...
<Tonio_> I hope I can do it in this cycle, but there is still so much to do :)
<valgaav> it's also quite not userfriendly that ubufox is installed by default
<Tonio_> the first things was to write a binary that would dump kde file associations in a file that we can read from firefox within an extension
<Tonio_> that's done already and works
<valgaav> using apt-get -no-recommends  well most people don't know about it :)
<Tonio_> valgaav: yup, it should be in the gnome seed, but not as a dep
<Tonio_> I agree
<Tonio_> we have to ping firefox packagers for that
<Tonio_> valgaav: or ubuntufox should depend on firefox, not the opposite
<valgaav> As for reverse buttons one has to edit or make file in .mozilla/firefox/..../chrome/userChrome.css with the content like this http://pastebin.ca/1470524
<valgaav> took my quite a while to google up that hack
<yuriy> valgaav: any hack to move preferences to the tools menu? :D
<JontheEchidna> whoa: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kdm/kfrontend/themes/oxygen-air/screenshot.png?revision=981125&view=markup
<yuriy> :O
<valgaav> yuriy:  nope ... but  I also wanted to move that
<valgaav> Ijust disabled the menu with an addon called "personal menu" and I'm using a customized menu from it
<yuriy> valgaav: hmm doesn't seem to do it for me
<valgaav> the buttons ?
<yuriy> yeah
<valgaav> that's in home folder
<yuriy> mhmm
<valgaav> /home/.mozilla  ...
<yuriy> you mean /home/yuriy/.mozilla...
<valgaav> /home/valgaav/.mozilla/firefox/d6r9xj4c.default/chrome ... something like that
<yuriy> yeah I got it, but it doesn't seem to work here
<valgaav> I'm on FF 3.0
<yuriy> oh print dialog looks right
<yuriy> that's about it though
<valgaav> file save dialog is right for me too
<valgaav> the Save Cancel one when you try to download a file
<valgaav> that hack doesn't work for GTK+ file dialog
<yuriy> what do you have?
<valgaav> for the file gtk file dialog ? :)
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/vkxKFHU.html <- my GTK+ dialog, using only QtCurve in karmic
<JontheEchidna> FF 3.5
<valgaav> http://imagebin.ca/view/F1HwOsn.html  this is the dialog I was talking about
<valgaav> JontheEchidna:  for that kgtk is imho better
<JontheEchidna> much hackier too
<valgaav> yes well ... I'm using it for quite a while and with FF no problems with it
<valgaav> it doesn't work as good for some other apps though...
<ryanakca> Where can I find a list of packages in the Ubuntu NEW queue? I have a replacement for a less-than-perfect libqinfinity package apachelogger uploaded for me last night (or the night before)... Was there someone interested in uploading it?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: thanks
<ryanakca> If anybody is interested in uploading the fixed package, you can get the source by dget'ing http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/libq/libqinfinity/libqinfinity_1.0~beta3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yuriy> seele: what's the preferred way to do input validation on a line edit?
<seele> yuriy: context? i'm not sure what you mean
<yuriy> if you have an input field where some things are legal and some aren't
<yuriy> by default a qlineedit + qvalidator just reject input if it'll lead to an illegal value
<yuriy> which is nice and all if you just want numbers or something, but if it's something like the username has to start with a lowercase letter I htink the user needs a hint
 * yuriy should check what ubiquity does on that one
<ScottK> rgreening: I just ordered a Dell mini 10v.  That gives you a week or so to get the usb creator working.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> it work. but has bugs
 * ScottK cracks the whip.
<rgreening> and needs packaging
<rgreening> heh
<NCommander> ScottK, +1 :-)
<freeflying> NCommander: how is you yeelong? :)
<NCommander> freeflying, not too happy :-/
<NCommander> freeflying, it seems it has a hardware bug which hangs it hard when I peg the processor
<NCommander> I'm hoping a kernel pops out of the woodworks to kludge around the issue
<freeflying> NCommander: seems cause by toolchains
<NCommander> freeflying, indicently caused compiling a toolchain :-)
<milian_> if anybody needs a free ticket for the LinuxTag in Berlin this week, ping me
<shadeslayer> is there an svn for kde 4.3 plasmoids?
<shadeslayer> just the plasmoids
<Quintasan> hiho
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: depends on which plasmoids, as they are in kdebase, kdeplasma-addons, playground/base/plasma atleast
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i want the show desktop one and the network manager
<Tm_T> networkmanager is in playground and show desktop is in kdebase IIRC
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: could you provide me the link ?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: are you sure you know what you're doing? as building separate plasmoids from svn is not an easy task
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hmm.... well i need them for nightly...and i thought that maybe i could compile them on my own..is that a good thing?
<Tm_T> not really
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok,ill have a word with hsitter before doing this
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: one small thing.. suppose i compiled something from a SVN checkout and then i rename that folder...nothing will be affected right?
<Tm_T> affected in svn? no, as you cannot "touch" svn server without rights really
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: no i mean on my HD...
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: suppose the folder was xyz and i renamed it to SVN
<smarter> depends
<smarter> cmake hardcode path sometimes, so you may have to rebuild the thing
<smarter> no idea for other build tools
<shadeslayer> smarter: so should i recompile or wait for something to crash :P
<shadeslayer> ill recompile just to be safe :)
<smarter> yeah, no harm in doing that (:
<shadeslayer> rebuilding :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hehe...i just found binaries of what i was trying to install :P
<ryanakca> What needs to be done to get device (iPod/etc) support fixed in Amarok2?
<rgreening> Riddell: check this page in arora... http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/html5-video-fallbacks-markup/
<rgreening> Riddell: video isn't working for arora there... and it's supposed to
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> OMG.. I didn't know you could search scrollback text in Konsole... what an awesome feature!!!!!!
<maco> is there a way i can tell if a stacktrace i have from a crash has already been uploaded to bugs.kde.org?
<JontheEchidna> maco: it requires a bit of intelligent searching
<JontheEchidna> look for a unique function name, and try that
<JontheEchidna> like if the backtrace had Plasma::crashHereWhenCalled
<JontheEchidna> searching for crashHereWhenCalled would more likely than not bring up related backtraces, if there are any
<lex79> ScottK: can you upload digikam from my ppa for fixing dependency wait? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/2:1.0.0~beta1-1ubuntu1
<maco> i get the impression not many people use DrKonqi
<maco> because i get a few crashes a day, and they haven't turned out to be dupes
<seele> rickspencer3: ping
<rickspencer3> I seele
<rickspencer3> I mean "Hi seele"
<rickspencer3> 'sup?
<seele> hi
<seele> so i'm still unsure how kubuntu's papercuts fit in with the papercut project
<seele> i thought dave said they would be included in the milestones
<seele> but i dont see any listed in launchpad
<rickspencer3> seele: not sure, hold on
<djsiegel_> hey seele
<seele> hi
<seele> i had some questions about papercuts
<seele> i thought kubuntu ones were going to be included in the milestones?
<djsiegel_> yes, please add them
<seele> ok.. how do i do that?
<djsiegel_> click on one of the little arrow things to edit bug status
<seele> ok
<djsiegel_> then you get a milestone combobox
<djsiegel_> and pick the round-N you want to assign the bug to
<seele> i dont have a milestone combobox
<seele> i'm not part of the hundredpapercuts project, is that why?
<djsiegel_> I was told everyone could add to milestones
<djsiegel_> hmm
<djsiegel_> ok, I can add them for you
<djsiegel_> do you want to tell me which papercuts you want milestone-d
<djsiegel_> the design team owns the project, so I don't think we can add you to it
<djsiegel_> let me ask
<seele> 379192 389744 389658 .. i'm still finding people to work on the other confirmed bugs
<djsiegel_> so are we :)
<ikonia> Tm_T: shadeslayer is eagles mark 2
<seele> djsiegel_: yes, but you are more likely to find them than me
<ikonia> Tm_T: don't let him get away with support in here - he's been told about the dagers/lack of support of running kde nightly builds without a proper understanding
<seele> should i just email you with future milestones?
<Tm_T> ikonia: how did I support?
<djsiegel_> seele: I am being told that you can add bugs to milestones
<Tm_T> ikonia: I merely pointed where the swamp is
<ikonia> Tm_T: no no, wasn't saying you did, just pointing out this conversation has been had before so don't let him use here as support
<seele> djsiegel_: uhm.. i dont see a milestone dropdown box
 * seele kicks launchpad
<djsiegel_> seele: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/217582/milestone.jpg
<djsiegel_> you don't have that?
<seele> nope
<seele> i can't even edit importance, heh
<Tm_T> ikonia: roger roger, son (:
<djsiegel_> hmm
<maco> seele, if you see any papercuts that look suitable for a never-touched-qt-before newbie, point me to them
<maco> i need something to learn on
<seele> hmm
<seele> maco: any of the papercuts i assign ought to be simple, not sure about any bugs the triagers might assign
<seele> but not all of them might be qt bugs, some of them are improving defaults, etc.
<maco> ok
<seele> oh
<seele> maco: i have two bugs for you, they might be boring/tedious but they're peeves of mine for a long time
<seele> bug 389751
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389751 in hundredpapercuts "Change "abort" to "close" or "cancel" in default KDE apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389751
<maco> i just know the first 10 list for gnome made me go "O_O yes, small bugs, but those are going to require building quite a bit of code behind most of those, and at least a few days worth of thinking & researching on libs"
<seele> maco: ^^ fix a bunch of labels.. there are a lot so start with applications first and not worry about the debugging errors yet
<maco> kk
<seele> then there is a similar one for get hot new stuff, but that is more complicated
<seele> bug 390226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390226 in hundredpapercuts "Make KDE Get Hot New Stuff button labels consistent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390226
<maco> the "dim icons on cut" one for nautilus....that doesnt look easy to me, but i guess to someone that knows gtk & glib well it's not an issue
<seele> maco: ^^ there are multiple ways people are calling knewstuff and so the buttons and labels are inconsistent
<seele> some use the KNS class and others just create their own button
<seele> so that would be more interesting programming probably. the upstream person for KNS is jpwhiting if you need background/help
<seele> he is usually very helpful and i know he would appreciate someone working on that
<seele> but 389751 is definitely easier.
<maco> alright, i'll take a look at those
<maco> thanks
<djsiegel> seele: sorry, my computer decided to melt
<seele> djsiegel: that's ok.. i'm still here :)
<djsiegel> ok, seele, sorry
<djsiegel> can you give me a bug to milestone for friday?
<seele> djsiegel: we are currently working on 379192 389744 389658
<djsiegel> do you want all of those for friday, or just the first?
<seele> just the first one
<seele> my goal is one a week so that we get 10-15 done by the end of the project
<seele> you can assign the other two to the next milestones if you want
<claydoh> hsitter: ping a ling ling
<maco> i think i'll have reported all of kontact's crashes by the end of the week
<nixternal> anyone on karmic upgrade to the new kernel and have any issues? ie. black screen of death?
<DaskreeCH> da black skereen of dooooooooooooooooooooooooom
<fenris-> nixternal: latest ? 2.6.30-9 ?
<hsitter> claydoh: pong
<fenris-> nixternal: is it have issues ?
<fenris-> i havent upgrade it yet .. but if there is .. i better not to upgrade it 1st :)
<maco> i'm on -9 ...seems fine
<maco> well, my wireless went back to sucking
<fenris-> maco: me too .. but .. just doing the update .. there is new upgrade for kernel
<maco> but nothin' modprobe -r and modprobe can't fix ;)
<maco> oh
<fenris-> nixternal: ??
<nixternal> fenris-: 2.6.30-10
<fenris-> got issues with it ?
<fenris-> lets try it ..!!
<fenris-> hehe
<fenris-> upgrading ..
<seele> is there a way to split a bug up? bug 388714 has multiple issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388714 in kpackagekit "Usability flaws in kpackagekit, Kubuntu Karmic Alpha 2, KDE 4.3 Beta 2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388714
<maco> yeah, file more bugs ;)
<maco> lp has no system of dependencies though
<hsitter> which is a shame TBH
<hsitter> bug 95419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<maco> agreed
<maco> that was nice to find in rt
<maco> JontheEchidna, are you jonathan thomas?
<JontheEchidna> maco: yup
<maco> ah ok so you're grabbing all the bugs i've been shoving through drkonqi
<JontheEchidna> oh, I was?
<maco> yes
 * JontheEchidna looks back
<JontheEchidna> hey, those were you
<fenris-> :)
<maco> aye
<maco> i like drkonqi :D it tells me when i need more -dbg packages
<hsitter> ultimately it would tell you which ones ;-)
<JontheEchidna> the kde bugsquad got tired of asking peeps to install them ;-)
<maco> ive got another here for kde daemon waiting for me to click next a bunch of times
<maco> hsitter, yeah well... OH hey you're apachelogger. why the nick change?
<hsitter> I wanted to get JontheEchidna to do a nick change ;-)
<maco> i was thinking about making a wiki page listing which -dbg to grab for which apps
<maco> does one already exist?
<jmthomas> I think one might
<jmthomas> It'll take a bit to find though
<jmthomas> and that's probably a problem
<maco> yeah...thatd be a problem
<jmthomas> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<jmthomas> hum, no -dbg help
<jmthomas> but that was the page I was thinking of
<maco> so should i add a table of apps & -dbg packages to the end of that?
<jmthomas> that'd be great
<maco> or rather, start a table and then let people who know what's what fill in what i can't
<Quintasan> is openoffice.org with kde4 ready for testing?
 * Quintasan forgot to check PPA's
<hsitter> jmthomas: how does one get setup.py to not install to usr/local?
<hsitter> Quintasan: so it is ready for testing?
<Quintasan> hsitter: I asked Shtylman to ping me when he's done with PPA but it looks like he forgot, or he's not done yet
<hsitter> Quintasan: well, ask launchpad
<hsitter> you can search ppas there
<hsitter> somewhere
<jmthomas> hsitter: maybe do something like this? setup.pys are my secret weak point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202213/
<hsitter> --install-layout=deb did the trick
 * hsitter finds it weird that there is no --prefix= though
<claydoh> hsitter: I don't quite understand your ping from yesterday
<hsitter> claydoh: probably better that way ;-)
<hsitter> claydoh: nvm it
<maco> jmthomas, anything special needed for kded?
<maco> oh wait...
<maco> nevermind
<maco> drkonqi answered that by giving me 3 stars
<claydoh> hsitter: the post in question was from 2008 iirc :)
<jmthomas> kded... that's part of runtime iirc
<hsitter> claydoh: well, does that mean he died by now? :P
<maco> hsitter, python setup.py install --help ?
<hsitter> maco: didn't help much
<jmthomas> maco: oh, kde4libs, so you'd want kdelibs5-dbg
<maco> yeah i have that. thats one you pretty much always need
<jmthomas> yeah
<nixternal> FYI for those of you on karmic: Do not update to the newer kernel if you are using Intel graphics
<maco> alright, i put the only two apps i knew https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting#Crashes
<maco> nixternal, thanks
<nixternal> np
<nixternal> you can get x back with editing your boot stuff in grub, but you get bad X and no compositing and a super slow machine :)
<maco> dont need compositing, but no X...alright then
<ryanakca> hsitter: Feel like uploading the fixed libqinfinity and then kobby?
<maco> is it that they just made kms default and you have graphics that suck with kms, or is it a bad driver?
<rgreening> nixternal: whats wrong with newer kernel?
<claydoh> hsitter: it means i am too lazy to read the 6 page thread to see what it is all about :)
<rgreening> nixternal: I've got an intel (4500) and using latest updates (I'm also on grub2 if that matters)... works here.
<hsitter> claydoh: good point :D
<hsitter> ryanakca: got qinfinity through NEW yet?
<hsitter> otherwise I think the fixed upload will fail, unless some nice archive admin feels like rejecting it now
<ryanakca> hsitter: Not through, usually it takes a month and a bit
<maco> hsitter,  you want me drag sarah in?
<hsitter> ryanakca: I mean in ubuntu
<hsitter> maco: is she awake at all?
 * hsitter is wondering why she is not in here though
<maco> hm thats probably a good question
<maco> she's away in #u-w
 * hsitter ask the mighty plasma clock
<hsitter> maco: prolly asleep
<hsitter> 2am over there
<maco> oh
<maco> oh right (o|n)z
<ryanakca> hsitter: hmm... LP says it's still in the queue
<hsitter> ryanakca: go find an archive admin to reject it
<hsitter> jr is away I think
<ryanakca> Scott K is away this week too?
<nixternal> rgreening: are you using the 2.6.30-10.12 kernel?
<hsitter> think so
<claydoh> hsitter: I am pinging the dude anyway :)
 * hsitter got 4 years of ruby experience
<hsitter> not even half as long c++
<hsitter> no wonder I am quite the ruby biatch
<rgreening> yeah nixternal
<ryanakca> hsitter: Done, I'll get you a link to the fixed version, just a sec
<hsitter> https://www.ohloh.net/p/project-neon/contributors/585657445522343
<ryanakca> hsitter: http://packages.ryanak.ca/ubuntu/pool/main/libq/libqinfinity/libqinfinity_1.0~beta3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<hsitter> ryanakca: uploaded, get whoever rejected it to approve it :P
<hsitter> then we can go ahead with kobby
<hsitter> ohloh claims that most of my stuff is extremely well commented
<hsitter> I guess that is a good thing :D
<ryanakca> hsitter: Ah, he's "Away - off for the night" :/
<hsitter> find another admin then
<hsitter> someone must be on archive duty today
<hsitter> probably the wiki will know
<maco> i just asked in #ubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> hsitter: Tuesday: JonathanRiddell
<hsitter> oh, is it tue again? :S
<hsitter> maco: thx :)
<hsitter> *git pull*
<hsitter> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> salut hsitter!
<hsitter> maco++
<hsitter> kubotu: karma maco
<kubotu> karma for maco: 1
<hsitter> ah, well, better than negative karma after all :D
<maco> haha
<hsitter> hm
<maco> is cjwatson an archive admin? because he's the one that said "yes" when i asked if there were any around
<hsitter> maco: AFAIK yes
<maco> ok. i said what needed to be done, but no response on that yet. they're discussing the intel graphics issues
 * hsitter is wondering why ubuntu devs don't have a developer irc cloak
<hsitter> Nightrose: ping
<kees> who maintains kdesudo?
<hsitter> kees: tonio
<kees> hsitter: have they been around lately?
<ryanakca> hsitter: hmmm... should the Maintainer: in ubuntu be the kubuntu-devel or ubuntu-motu team for kobby? It was kubuntu-devel for libqinfinity?
<maco> kees, he's here during sensible french times
<hsitter> it's 18:30 in CEST :P
<hsitter> kees: yesterday he was around, but he is founding his own company so he is kinda short on time ... I recommend you drop a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<hsitter> ryanakca: both are good, we will supersed-sync once they are in debian anyway
<kees> hsitter: okay, cool.  I was hoping to get the patch in bug 281877 applied and released.  it's not technically a security issue, but it is a kind of ugly bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281877 in kdesudo "kdesudo crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281877
<ryanakca> hsitter: OK, thanks
<hsitter> kees: https://edge.launchpad.net/kdesudo
 * kees nods
<hsitter> oh dear, my extragear release script is almost bigger than project neon
<ryanakca> hsitter: I'm off for lunch, if kobby's karmic build doesn't choke, I'll upload it for you to review :)
<hsitter> I suppose that either means that the structure of the extreagear release script is quite horrible or the one of neon incredibly good
<hsitter> ryanakca: did kern upload that as well to debian?
<hsitter> otherwise it needs to go through revu for 2nd ack
<ryanakca> hsitter: No, he said he'd wait until libqinfinity got through before uploading it. And will do.
<hsitter> okies
<lex79> jmthomas: when you have time.... launchpad bug 390069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390069 in kmhtconvert "New upstream release kmhtconvert 0.7.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390069
<hsitter> jussi01: so, why is there no ubuntu developer cloak?
 * freinhard want's one too ;)
<nixternal> it is a whopping 100f or 37.8c right now...and the humidity is out of this world
<maco> hsitter, you can take the karma away. cjwatson's confused and says to toss it back to the last archive admin
<hsitter> hehe
<hsitter> well, the try is worth the karma I suppose
<DaskreeCH> whats the deal with Grub2?
<ryanakca> What package contains debugging symbols for choqok? It seems to crash continuously, but gdb only prints (no debugging symbols found)
<ryanakca> hsitter: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kobby
<ryanakca> Could another MOTU ack it too please?
<Riddell> rgreening: you can ask upstream but I think that <source> tag is new-er than the Qt 4.5 version of webkit so it won't be in there.  <video src=""> does work but only with gstreamer phonon backend (audio works fine with xine)
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> pooh
<rgreening> :P
<seele> Riddell: so who is authority on branding then. Ken who works on Ubuntu or Nuno who works on KDE?
<Peace-> Hi
 * DaskreeCH waves
<Peace-> just to know why in gnome there is a service menu to mount an iso and on kubuntu no?
<Peace-> i have made for my own use...
<maco> you're probably the first to notice that cared enough
<maco> wanna file a bug with a how-you-did-that?
<Peace-> well could be a good idea?
<Peace-> i dunno but i don't care anymore ... i just made the service menu for dolphin and i am happy now
<maco> yes, certainly
<Peace-> ok i will take care about that
<maco> i dont know how it works, but if you've got what you did to make it work and can share that, that'd be great
<Peace-> it's this one
<Peace-> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/isomount-qt?content=107105
<Peace-> ok now i will write on lauchpad i guess
<Peace-> made
<Peace-> another thing
<Peace-> i read pulse could installed on next kubuntu's releases
<Peace-> i hope it's a joke
<jmthomas> pretty much everyone here is against it, so it's probably not gonna happen
<maco> no not in the next
<Peace-> ok this is a good new
<Peace-> because i use kubuntu for my video editing stuff
<maco> somewhere down the line, the goal from the audio point of view, is a unified system based around pulse--after the issues are worked out
<Peace-> and i hate with all my soul pulse
<maco> and of course for professional audio, you'd use jack, not pulse, duh :P
<maco> there's a plugin that's not quite right yet that will make it easy for them to work together for cases where your desktop is what you use for professional audio stuff as well
<Peace-> ah no no , i use kwave kdenlive and blender
<maco> meh, more of the issues seem to be broken drivers. pulseaudio is like finally having a not-crappy test-suite
<Peace-> i have enought with alsa
<Peace-> ;D
<maco> exactly
<maco> alsa's got issues
<maco> pulseaudio being in use by some major distros has helped got some of alsa's issues worked out though
<Peace-> well guys last thing
<Peace-> i have created a service menu for kdenlive
<Peace-> to create presentation on linux
<Peace-> but i didn't get feedback
<Peace-> someone could tell me if it works or not
<Peace-> it's this one
<Peace-> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/akw-qt?content=104980
<Peace-> just to know if i am the one that uses it
<Peace-> and it works only on my pc
<Peace-> ok guys thank you for the news i leave
<aplg>  ping
<freinhard> is there a list of currently broken and known things in karmic or is everything in lp?
<aplg> lp
<maco> intel graphics break on -10 kernel according to nixternal
<freinhard> hmm works here
<freinhard> 855gm
<freinhard> oh still on -8
<freinhard> so i'd better not reboot.
<aplg> reboot is overratd anyway
<nixternal> freinhard: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nixternal> if so, in the Device section, change/add ->       Driver "intel"
<freinhard> thx
<freinhard> hmm well, doesn't boot anyways. how can i avoid loading any graphics driver besides vesa?
<freinhard> acpi broken.
<freinhard> nixternal: works with acpi=off for the kernel and 'Driver "intel"' for xorg
<freinhard> is that a wpa_supplicant or (ioctl confuses me) a kernel/driver issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/202401/
<dtchen> freinhard: it's an error returned by some layer in the wifi stack; in karmic, it's softmac
<dtchen> freinhard: if your wifi iface is in managed mode, that error is required, because it is not allowed
<freinhard> who do i need to bug to get a firmware updated in linux-firmware?
<dtchen> any of the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel. File a bug affecting linux-firmware; e-mail kernel-team@lists
<Riddell> seele: can't say we really have an authority.  kubuntu council?
<hsitter> do a voting :P
<nhandler> ryanakca: Doing some kubuntu-website work ;)
<hsitter> seele, Riddell: you know, if upstream is fine I really think we should just do it
<hsitter> of course via adding a superset icon theme that just overrides oxygen for start-here-kde, so one can remove the branding easily
<hsitter> the thing is, we should squeeze as much branding out of the GUI as upstream would agree to
<hsitter> as much as we want to have Kubuntu be a KDE refernce distribution, it is not, for one we have the ubuntu stack and a rather unkdeish name and we are not deploying a vinall KDE eitherway
<Riddell> note that Ubuntu generally has rules against adding branding so as not to inconvenince our downstreams
<freinhard> where do debug symbols for plasma-widget-network-manager hide?
<Riddell> freinhard: you'd need the ddeb
<hsitter> Riddell: well, ubuntu-desktop changes the gnome foot as well ;-)
<Riddell> right
<freinhard> Riddell: ddeb?
<hsitter> anyway, time for bed
<nhandler> Night hsitter
<hsitter> nini
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-August/000330.html  freinhard
<freinhard> Riddell: thx
<Quintasan> hmm if I want to add another email (quintasan@kubuntu.org) I should "Add UserID" on my current key?
<nhandler> ryanakca: Can I update your kubuntu/BrokenTable page to see if slightly more advanced ToC's work?
<seele> Riddell: soo.. is that a yes or no?
<ryanakca> nhandler: sure, you'll have to register though, iirc
<seele> and it might not be too hard to add an icon picker
<ryanakca> Riddell: If you have time, feel like pushing libqinfinity through the new queue?
<Riddell> seele: as I say I'm not in favour, others might take a different opinion
<Riddell> ryanakca: let me look
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> accepted!
<ryanakca> Riddell: Awesome, thanks :)
 * ryanakca goes to get people to review kobby
<freinhard> broken. plasma-widget-network-manager-dbgsym: Depends: plasma-widget-network-manager (= 0.0+svn976478-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed.
<freinhard> that version listed is installed.
<nhandler> ryanakca: Where is it? REVU?
<Riddell> freinhard: apt-cache policy plasma-widget-network-manager ?
<freinhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202445/
<nhandler> ryanakca: That is two of my bug reports fixed today ;)
<freinhard> apt says: E: Broken packages
<DaskreeCH> hsitter: which Distro has a KDEish name?
<Riddell> freinhard: hmm.  apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager plasma-widget-network-manager-dbgsym   does what?
<freinhard> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/202447/
<Riddell> freinhard: oh hmm it's probably because we have a transition in the plasma-widget-network-manager package name
<Riddell> it's changing names to get into sync with Debian
<Riddell> freinhard: I've just let the new one through New so it should be on the main archive site in an hour or less, dunno how long it takes for ddebs to catch up
<freinhard> Riddell: thx.
<Riddell> freinhard: or you could compile it yourself and do a manual make install :)
<Riddell> although debugging network manager is not easy
<freinhard> reason: plasma-w-n-m crashes plasma each time i plug in a pcmcia wlan card
<ryanakca> nhandler: Yep, revu, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kobby
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'll try to get to it tonight. I'm trying to write a classroom session and watch the meeting in -meeting right now
<ryanakca> nhandler: Great, thanks, if not, I'll just prod Roderick tomorrow :)
<Riddell> can someone look at kimpanel in revu too?
<Riddell> would be good to get that in
<nhandler> Riddell: I'll see if I have time. No promises though
<Riddell> I don't know who packaged it or if it's up to date
<jmthomas> looks like kimpanel has needed a license for a month
<Riddell> well that's easy enough to fix
<Riddell> if I can find where it is in svn
<Riddell> added into svn
<Riddell> so find to add to .orig.tar.gz (or not I'll accept it through New anyway if it's in svn)
<rickspencer3> Riddell: did the MIR team looks at the MIRs that you mentioned in last week's team meeting?
<Gon> I have a question...
<Gon> why system-config-printer-kde doesn't appear as systemsettings module?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-24
<Gon> I have a friend who need to add a IPP printer, but he can't found the GUI ...
<Gon> system-config-printer-kde is loaded ween I plug a usb-printer
<Gon> when*
<JontheEchidna> ~seen a|wen
<kubotu> a|wen was last seen 1 month, 9 days, 2 hours, 9 minutes and 24 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)) and a moment before saying "good luck with the packaging ... i expect you to have the beta done, when i look in again next time :)"
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> oh, the quit message explains taht
<JontheEchidna> Also explains why the kile updates stopped last month :D
<vorian> a|wen :'(
<vorian> ~seen obama
<kubotu> nope!
<vorian> me either
<ryanakca> seele: Should I place the wiki's editbar at the top of the page or under the breadcrumb, with a "Show editing options" link on the same line as the breadcrumb, but far right? Nice thing about having an editbar above the page contents is that you don't have to look for it in the page, shezam, it's right there for you....
<ryanakca> (The question is open for all to answer, please give me input on what we want the wiki theme to be like)
<nhandler> ryanakca: What exactly is the "breadcrumb"?
<ryanakca> nhandler: You are here: Foo >> Bar >> Baz
<nhandler> ryanakca: Ah, one of the bars I filed a bug about ;)
<ryanakca> nhandler: Aye. To see it at the top, see http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/ ... you'll need to login
<nhandler> I personally think a link on the same line as the breadcrumb on the far right would be too small and out of the way to be useful
<ryanakca> It was for bug 390253... that fix there also fixes 389722...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390253 in kubuntu-website "KubuntuNew theme: Edit panel should be at top of page, not bottom" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390253
<ryanakca> bug 389722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389722 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "skip-name-resolve is not included in default my.cnf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389722
<ryanakca> bug 389772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389772 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - Bottom div too tall on short pages" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389772
<nhandler> I like having it at the top/bottom of the page because it is very easy to get there when you need to edit a wiki page
<ryanakca> My opinion as well. OK, I'll commit, mark them as fix commited and move on :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: don't forget launchpad bug 390069 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390069 in kmhtconvert "New upstream release kmhtconvert 0.7.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390069
<nhandler> ryanakca: It does cover up the search box a little. Not sure if that matters though
<nhandler> It also would be useful to have some way to always have the edit options at the top showing (a preference)
<ryanakca> nhandler: I can always move the content block down a tad... as for always on, I'm not sure... I can set it to always be on by default... but we'd probably have to have a vote and see what everybody's preference is if we set a default that affects everybody
<nhandler> ryanakca: I don't think having it always on would be a good default, but a preference would be awesome (if possible)
<ryanakca> nhandler: I'll find out
<ryanakca> nhandler: As for bug 389955, can we really expect people to be using the Kubuntu theme on the Ubuntu wiki? I could fix it, but it would require javascript which a) the sysadmins would probably rather I avoid, and b) would fail on browsers that don't support javascript
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389955 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - "You are here" text is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389955
<nhandler> ryanakca: I would expect a fair number of Kubuntu theme users to use wiki.ubuntu.com since a lot of links point there. However, if a good solution doesn't exist, I don't think it is pressing that the bug be fixed now
<ryanakca> nhandler: Hmmm... now that I think of it, the current implementation for having the editbar at the top fails if users are in graphical browsers (works fine in text browsers, w3m, etc) without js... because I'm hiding the bar off the screen, 4000px to the left, and sliding it in when it's wanted. But I can't slide it in / out without JS...
<lex79> Riddell: launchpad bug 391426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391426 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release kde-style-qtcurve 0.65.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391426
<ryanakca> nhandler: Therefore, should I place it at the very bottom of a page and slide it up to the top of the window when it's wanted? Or do you think the distance between Show editing options in the top left corner of your window and having the edit bar at the very bottom of the page would cause confusion / seperate the two?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: lol, another new qtcurve? upstream is way too fast
<lex79> yes, too fast :)
<JontheEchidna> for MIR reports they ask how active upstream is: "dead", "calm", "vigorous", "frentic"
<lex79> I'm trying qtcurve style and is very nice but oxygen is oxygen :)
<JontheEchidna> they need a new one: "like the QtCurve dudes"
<nhandler> ryanakca: Would it be possible to check if javascript is enabled and to fall back to the old style if it isn't?
<ryanakca> nhandler: Ummm... quick google says no, not without something serverside... which for us, means no.
<ryanakca> nhandler: hmmm... setting the bar to the bottom of the page and then calling it up reintroduces bug 389772 ... so I guess that since NetSurf and dillo are the only two graphical web browsers (excluding Mosaic, etc. from the 90s) that don't support javascript, I'll stick to the javascript support for the bar... text browsers, even though most don't support javascript, are unaffected.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389772 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - Bottom div too tall on short pages" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389772
<nhandler> ryanakca: If we are using javascript for the bar, is there a reason not to use it to differentiate between wiki.ubuntu.com and wiki.kubuntu.org for bug 389955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389955 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - "You are here" text is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389955
<ryanakca> nhandler: Nope. It can be done... It just isn't high on my priority list :)
<nhandler> No problem. You got the ToC bug fixed, which was the most annoying one ;)
<ryanakca> nhandler: Well, almost fixed... it's only commited... I'm going to fix as many bugs as I can before starting the eternal process of prodding sysadmins...
<nhandler> ryanakca: Did we see if any of these bugs are valid in ubuntunew?
<ryanakca> nhandler: Nope, feel free to check for them though and file against the ubuntu-website project...
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'll look tomorrow. I need to prep for a Packaging Training session now ;)
<ryanakca> nhandler: OK
<e-jat> nixternal: +1 from me about the new kernel :)
<shadeslayer> would someone give me their opinions on bug 391481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391481 in hundredpapercuts "Improving IRC Support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391481
<freinhard> launchpad doesn't support git repos yet?
<Seli> hello, I'd need help with packaging - I have a tarball with wrong layout, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete says it's not a reason to redo the tarball, but it actually doesn't say how to fix it - can somebody tell me?
<freinhard> Riddell: seems like plasma-widget-network-mamanger-dbgsys still can't live with plasma-widget-network-mamanger
<freinhard> Seli: debian/source/format
<Seli> freinhard: could you be a bit more specific? I don't see anything about that in the guide
<freinhard> Seli: see man dpkg-source
<Seli> freinhard: I already have, but I still don't see how that helps me
<Seli> what I want is basically just rpm's "%setup -c", since the tarball misses one directory level
<Seli> or, put differently, I want to package the tarball contents, but the buildsystem adds additional mess to the extracted data
<freinhard> Seli: tried to clean it up with a rule in rules?
<Seli> no, why should I? I somehow expected turning tarball contents into a _all.deb package wouldn't be a rocket science
<Seli> not to mention if I clean up debian/ it will presumably stop working very quickly
<DreadKnight> ffs... latest updates screwed up my install
<DreadKnight> intel gma 945 user..
<DreadKnight> i don't know how to fix it...
<DreadKnight> how would i go for booting another kernel?
<DreadKnight> if i still have an older one.
<freinhard> DreadKnight: put Driver "intel" in your xorg.conf
<DreadKnight> i managed with another kernel
<DreadKnight> or not hmm
<freinhard> DreadKnight: doesn't boot? adding acpi=off to the kernel boot params did it for me
<DreadKnight> i managed to boot using another kernel so far
<freinhard> -8 works -10 doesn't
<DreadKnight> i get the login screen, but not able to log in...
<DreadKnight> i'm into -11 atm.. lol
<freinhard> where did you get that one from?
<DreadKnight> latest updates..
<DreadKnight> -9 is fail as well .. even -8
<DreadKnight> i just can't log in for some reason
<DreadKnight>  get an x session, but x crashes or something when loging in... and i get the login screen again...
<DreadKnight> fail
<DreadKnight> i could log in with -7, but video acceleration is a total joke
<DreadKnight> nixternal blogged about this.. then deleted post or something.. meh
<neversfelde> is 4.3 rc already tagged and if, can I help with packaging?
<sygma1982> halihoooo
<sygma1982> van itt valak?i
<sygma1982> anybody here rák?
<freinhard> neversfelde: can't a 4.3rc yet: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/
<freinhard> +see
<shadeslayer> hey anyone here?
<shadeslayer> i need to ask if this is normal : http://imagebin.ca/view/NAY6f7.html
<shadeslayer> if it is , then im not filing a bug...if it is ill file one at night
<shadeslayer> *if it is not
<shadeslayer> ill be right back
<rgreening> anyone else get bitten by the mesa/dri update last night?
<shadeslayer> so....
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I think it is on purpose
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: really?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, can't say that I agree with the implementation though :/
<shadeslayer> me neither...doesnt look good
<JontheEchidna> it looks really retarded, like they're making it the width of the task entry just for the hell of it
<shadeslayer> totally agree....
<shadeslayer> if they had to make it this way,at least those arrows should be on the extreme right...
<rgreening> seele: ping
<shadeslayer> is there a gui option to set different wallpapers on each desktop (not activity)
<rgreening> seele: here's a papercut - Akregator - can't interact with the icon in system tray (possibly only when integrated with Kontact)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: zoom out, then there should be a "plasma settings" button
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: then??
<JontheEchidna> ok, after configure plasma
<JontheEchidna> different activity for each desktop
<JontheEchidna> then zoom back in
<JontheEchidna> each virtual desktop should now have a different plasma activity
<shadeslayer> yum!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: will this increase mem usage??
<JontheEchidna> a bit I suppose
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> thanks for the ttip
<shadeslayer> *tip
<seele> rgreening: pong
<seele> rgreening: is that something easy to fix? add it to the papercut project
<rgreening> dunno how easy/hard. I suspect easy...
<seele> part of the problem is i dont know how hard some stuff is to fix which is a qualifier for papercuts :(
<rgreening> Well, it's a keyboard accelerator and a system tray icon.. theoretically, easy.
<rgreening> rather mouse/not keyboard
<seele> ok, i say add it and if it becomes too hard then we'll just make it not a papercut
<rgreening> seele: whats the process to add it? DO we need to open a bug for it? And how/where do we add it? I'm also sort of tied up today...
<rgreening> seele: nm. seems it was fixed since I last used that feature. YAY!
<rgreening> lol. I'll crawl under a rock again...
<nixternal> good morning kubunauts
<ScottK> So we have a netbook seed now.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: ^^
<rickspencer3> ScottK!
<rickspencer3> when can I try it?
<rgreening> ScottK: good stuff.
<ScottK> Next we need to upload the metapackages (just did a diff for that and Tonio_ is reviewing).
<ScottK> Then we need the new default settings packages (Tonio doing)
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm going to work on packaging usb-creator-kde today. It works.. but has bugs we need to resolve.
<ScottK> Then we ask slangasek to start cranking out some images.
<rgreening> whee
<ScottK> rgreening: Excellent.  That's an important component of the netbook strategy
<rgreening> It took me a while to remove all the gtk/glib/gobject references. I had to get REALLY creative :)
<rgreening> callbacks, lambda, all the fun python bits...
 * agateau remembers
<rgreening> mucho thanks agateau :)
<rgreening> lambda rulez
<rgreening> :)
<agateau> :)
<rgreening> I owe beers to agateau next UDS
 * ScottK would insist on something harder.
<rgreening> now, now... this is a public channel
 * agateau does not drink alcohol, but a coke would be fine!
<rgreening> :P
 * rgreening prob shouldn't either
<rgreening> ScottK: are you on jaunty still or have a system with karmic?
<rgreening> or anyone else for that matter with karmic?
<ScottK> rgreening: On Jaunty still, but my netbook will be karmic once it arrives and your usb thingy works.
<rgreening> Need to see if update-notifier-kde is working for them. FOr me it complains and fails.
<rgreening> dunno why
<rgreening> ImportError: No module named QtCore.. but thats not true...
<ScottK> rgreening: What happens if you go into a python shell (python) and try import QtCore
<rgreening> works as expected
<rgreening> It's like there's a hidden character in the program... and it's not actually looking for QtCore but something else...
<rgreening> other python apps work (like my usb-creator-kde) and has the same import line...
<ScottK> Weird
 * seele pokes agateau to look at some paperkuts
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah. boggles my mind.
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, so I can the contents of the file to another file and run it... it works.
<rgreening> s/can/cat/
<rgreening> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
 * agateau adds seele poke for tomorrow todo
<agateau> rgreening: wrong version of python interpreter?
<agateau> have to go
<agateau> bye
<rgreening> nope.bye
<rgreening> :)
 * Quintasan just deleted all his bookmarks
<rgreening> Riddell, JontheEchidna: either of you running karmic?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<rgreening> need to test update-notifier-kde (it doesn't run for me) from the pyshared dir. If I move it somewhere else, I can make it run.. strange.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<rgreening> can you see if it runs for you?
<JontheEchidna> pyshared dir?
<freinhard> /usr/share/pyshared/
<rgreening> /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde is a link
<rgreening> ya
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> ImportError: No module named QtCore
<rgreening> ok, not just me then. Riddell ^
<rgreening> update-notifier-kde is busted when run from the pyshared dir... dunno why.
<rgreening> I think it needs to be somewhere else (python-support)?
<freinhard> rgreening: that's where it is on jaunty
<rgreening> bizzarre.
<ScottK> rgreening: Riddell is on vacation.  Please fix.
<rgreening> something is definately amis. And it's not a problem in the actual file. I tested moving/renaming, and it runs if not in the pyshare dir.
<ScottK> rgreening: What I'd do to troubleshoot this is edit the update-notifier-kde file to print sys.path right before the import and see if it's missing something.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, Riddell: update-notifier-kde fails to exec from pyshared dir in karmic. However, moving to any other dir, it can be executed.
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<rgreening> this seems a python issue
<rgreening> perhaps
<ScottK> rgreening: Yes.  Thus my advice.
<rgreening> I tried with both 2.5 and 2.6. Same result also.
<Quintasan> oh, if I'm also running karmic, if noone's around poke me :P
<rgreening> ScottK: sys.path reports the same path (with the exception of the first entry (the dir it was run from)
<ScottK> rgreening: Next I'd try to reinstall it and see if that helps.
<rgreening> done that
<ScottK> rgreening: OK. How about a no change rebuild and install that?
<rgreening> ScottK: here's the problem. I don't know how to fix though. PyQt4 and dbus exist in /usr/share/pyshared. The import statement will look in current dir beofre system wide for import classes/modules. update-notifier-kde.py cannot exist in the top level pyshared dir. period. Someone care to offer fixes :)
<rgreening> I think this differs from where PyQt4 and dbus install modules in Jaunty... and hence why broke here.
<ScottK> I don't understand.  Why can't it exist there?
<rgreening> from PyQt4.QtCore import * ... theres a dir PyQt4 in pyshared, so it thinks that's where QtCore exists. It doesn'.
<rgreening> the current path is in sys.path as first in list.
<rgreening> same for a dbus dir.
<rgreening> and these lines break as the imports will fail using the current dir.
<ScottK> I see
<rgreening> this must have change from jaunty.
<ScottK> Yes.  I believe so.
<rgreening> ScottK: do you have a PyQt4 dir in usr/share/pyshared?
<ScottK> rgreening: I do
<rgreening> check you sys.path
<rgreening> maybe that changed
<ScottK> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/203036/
<rgreening> your first entry is blank. mine wasn't. it was the current dir.
<rgreening> so, that's changed. and broken some things we do. prob others.
<ScottK> I think that may be an actual on purpose change.
<rgreening> Any ideas on correct fix ScottK, Riddell? I think it needs to move directories or be in a subdir off pyshared
<rgreening> ScottK: it runs if I move to a subdir update-notifier-kde in usr/share/pyshared
<ScottK> rgreening: I don't think update-notifier-kde should be in /usr/share/pyshared.
<rgreening> should be in pysupport (my guess)
<ScottK> rgreening: Nope.
<ScottK> We don't use helper specfic directories anymore
<ScottK> Either it's an application and should be in some place like /usr/share or it's a private module and shouldn't be in the public module space.
<ScottK> share/bin
<rgreening> ScottK: this package is messed up. In install it say copy the .py to python-support but it gets installed to pyshared.
<rgreening> wtf
<rgreening> :{
<ScottK> That's a recent change in python-support (new to Karmic, IIRC)
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> ok, I have no idea. I have to get back to usb-creator. Can you look at a fix or enlist someone else to address?
<rgreening> schmidtm: ^
<rgreening> sry.. meant ScottK^
 * ScottK is ENOTIME for the next few days.
<rgreening> feel free to enlist
<ScottK> Already did that once a long time ago.  I don't care to repeat it.
<rgreening> you are the recuiter in this case
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> deal out the pain
<rgreening>  Bug #391731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391731 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde fails to run from /usr/share/pyshared dir" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391731
<rgreening> there, maybe someone who has some time can resolve ( JontheEchidna perhaps )
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm supposed to make update-notifier-kde to be installed into /usr/share/bin?
<rgreening> Quintasan: I have no idea on the '''Correct''' way to do this. Things have changes in Karmic. Previously it would have been in python-support and we had a link in /usr/bin to it. I personally think we should install update-notifier-kde.py as /usr/bin/update-notifier-kde and not a symlink. Everything else gets installed correctly.
<rgreening> so, no symlink, but the actual file, renamed as update-notifier-kde in /usr/bin
<Quintasan> rgreening: I will remove *.links files then, and place the *.py into /usr/bin
<rgreening> It's how (for example) ufw does it.
<rgreening> Sure, it will at least make it work. If someone else wants to change, they can make the case...
<rgreening> Quintasan: make sure you work from trunk and update
<rgreening> or send me the diff so I can apply to trunk
<Quintasan> I need to practice working with bzr so I will try doing it with bzr first :P
<rgreening> bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<rgreening> then make your changes in trunk dir.
<rgreening> once done, bzr export update-notifier-kde from in trunk. creates a new dir above trunk. test build from the exported dir.
<rgreening> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> thx
<rgreening> if it builds and installs/runs fine, go back to trunk and bzr commit (add your comments) and then bzr push. Then it's in bzr yay. Then we can upload from there.
<rgreening> don't forget to dch -i in the trunk/debian dir before export. Update the revision to next .. etc.
<rgreening> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> why on earth devscripts need postfix?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Install it without recommends
<seaLne> ok that was impressive just plugged a hp470 usb printer in for the first time and karmic set it all up for me, sweet :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: It's alive :D
<rgreening> good stuf
<Quintasan> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> Quintasan: are you a member of kubuntu-members team in launchpad?
<Quintasan> yup
<rgreening> and you did a checkout?
<Quintasan> err, bzr checkout?
<rgreening> yeah
<Quintasan> yup
<rgreening> and then a bzr commit
<Quintasan> this is what  I get at commit
<Quintasan> rgreening: I did bzr commit -m " too long to paste here" and this is what I got
<rgreening> Quintasan: I think it's cause the checkout url was http ...
<rgreening> Quintasan: edit trunk/.bzr/branch/branch.conf so it has this as the bound_location
<rgreening> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk/
<rgreening> see if that fixes it
<rgreening> bzr+ssh instead of http
<Quintasan> hm it's doing something but stuck at 0%
<rgreening> are you behind any fw that could block ssh?
<Quintasan> hmm wrong
<Quintasan> it uses port 666 dunno why :D
<Quintasan> maybe cause of ssh config
<rgreening> lol
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> now I have wrong permissions on .ssh
<Quintasan> what permissions I should have rgreening?
<rgreening> ls -al .ssh/
<rgreening> total 24
<rgreening> drwx------
<Quintasan> 700?
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> what you have
 * Quintasan guessed that
<Quintasan> 755
<Quintasan> yay
<Quintasan> worked
<Quintasan> now bzr push?
<rgreening> 3 bits. 4(r=on)+2(w=on)+1(x=on)
<rgreening> yep
<Quintasan> no push location known or specified
<rgreening> np, do this...
<rgreening> bzr push lp:~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<rgreening> and that should now save the location so next time, bzr push works
<Quintasan> no new revisions to push, is this good?
<rgreening> hmm..
<Quintasan> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk <- mine commit is listed there
<rgreening> Quintasan = Michał Zając?
<Quintasan> y
<Quintasan> yes
<rgreening> you pushed /trun and not trunk
<rgreening> essentially a new branch
<rgreening> lol
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I did
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> how do I revert this?
<rgreening> oh, wait....
<rgreening> I think both a new branch was created and you also updated the original... two different runs I guess...
<Quintasan> let me check
<rgreening> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<Quintasan> looks like I screwd it
<rgreening> Quintasan: ?
<rgreening> looks ok in the url I posted above
<Quintasan> rgreening: nothing, just wondering how I missed "k",  can I delete the other branch?
<rgreening> yep.
<rgreening> open... https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trun
<rgreening> see the trash can icon near to middle of page just after lp:~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trun
<rgreening> click it
<Quintasan> done
<rgreening> :)
 * Quintasan will double-check letters next time
<Quintasan> :P
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I know we all want to drop the K in kde programs, but that was extreme
 * Quintasan points at paperKuts
<rgreening> Quintasan: testbuilding now
<rgreening> Quintasan: you need to change something...
<Quintasan> hm?
<rgreening> It should be called update-notifier-kde (no .py at end).
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Quintasan: change this line in the .install - *py usr/bin/
<rgreening> change it to : *py usr/bin/
<rgreening> change it to : update-notifier-kde.py usr/bin/update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> I think that will work
<rgreening> Quintasan: ^
<rgreening> Quintasan: apparantly that does NOT work as I thought...
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> maybe we should just rename the python program in the package itself to not have the .py on it. It's a main program executable afterall.
<rgreening> Quintasan: I'll leave it to you to figure out the best way to handle. You'll need a core dev to review and upload (ScottK, Riddell, etc) as it's in main. When you make changes to bzr now, no need to bump to another version in changelog (as it's not released yet).
<rgreening> I have to run....
<Quintasan> rgreening: the solution you proposed worked for me :P
<rgreening> hmm... maybe I screwed up... It created a dir with the .py in it when I tested...
<Quintasan> or not
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> lol
<Quintasan> it made a directory :/
<rgreening> yep
<Quintasan> guess I will rename the .py file
<rgreening> bzr mv it
<rgreening> to keep history intact
<Quintasan> ok, I will work on it
<rgreening> bzr mv update-notifier-kde.py update-notifier-kde
<rgreening> ok, later. good luck.
<Quintasan> thanks
<rgreening> np
<Quintasan> ScottK:https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk  <-- please review rev. 80 and upload if it's good :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-25
<djsiegel__> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut please check it out and change if you'd like
<cbr> hi, latest karmic crashes on kde login
<cbr> xorg log has some backtrace
<cbr> openbox works though
<davmor2> cbr: hit ctrl-alt-f1 type in the following sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade this should then add about 16 packages.  It should then work.  Or at least it is for me now on gnome test install.
<cbr> davmor2: yup, did that
<cbr> and no, it didn't work
<davmor2> what gfx card do you have?  I'm assuming this is down to kms being enabled
<cbr> oh wait, there's some mesa stuff now
<cbr> i have intel
<cbr> and kms doesn't work now for some reason
<cbr> although it did before
<davmor2> cbr: yes the mesa stuff and some xserver stuff too that should fix it
<davmor2> cbr: did that fix it?
<cbr> davmor2: yes
<Mamarok> arghs, some users...
<\sh> sebas: congrats
<Mamarok> \sh: what for?
 * Mamarok wonders
<davmor2> cbr: Cool :) everyone is a happy bunny again :)
<\sh> Mamarok: for his new job at kdab
<Mamarok> oh, that :) he started back in May already :)
<\sh> Mamarok: I didn't know that :)
<Mamarok> \sh: well, I learned when we had the Amarok sprint at KDAB offices back in May :)
<\sh> Mamarok: hopefully I have time to go to most of the FOSS real world meetings next year...seems like I miss quite a lot of good meetings :)
<Mamarok> you definitely do!
<Mamarok> and you will not attend Akademy if I understand you right?
<Mamarok> sad :(
<Mamarok> what about FrosCon?
<\sh> Mamarok: as I never attended Akadamy, I don't know what I will miss...and as said at the end of last year and at the beginning of this year, I won't attend any FOSS fairs or conferences this year, because of Family. :)
<Mamarok> not even FrosCon? That's not that far away and only a weekend
<\sh> Mamarok: yeah...but you know since may I was only 2 weeks really at home and the rest of the time travelling between our datacenters and doing a lot of work...so time with family has prio 1 :) but hopefully next year I'll take wife and son with me to travel around :) so Sean Ryan learns about the FOSS community from the very beginning of his life :)
<Mamarok> that sounds nice!
<freinhard> can i change to another kde session in karmic? doesn't work for intel on jaunty atm.
<valgaav> freinhard:  AFAIK that's a driver issue
<valgaav> should be fixed with kms /gem/ dri2
<valgaav> it's jut that with dri1 you cannot run 2 xservers with 3d at the same time
<freinhard> does a kde desktop without any effects need 3d?
<freinhard> can't use them anyways, hardware to slow.
<freinhard> or driver too bad.
<valgaav> well maybe
<valgaav> I never really tried to run a second xserver with OSS drivers...
<nixternal> ummmmm
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203521/
<nixternal> why?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: phonon is built against pulseaudio so that if its installed, you'll get support. But luckily having libpulse0 installed != having pulseaudio installed ;-)
<nixternal> funny, same symptoms as having it installed
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't contain the pulseaudio binary, just the libraries
<nixternal> well, in the past we have been able to remove them, therefor removing "PulseAudio" from the multimedia selection
<nixternal> otherwise it will keep saying my Intel audio doesn't work, falling back to .
<nixternal> and I have to live with no sound
<JontheEchidna> sounds like something aside from pulseaudio is failing, and in the process it's falling back to the fake PA backend
<nixternal> who is buying breakfast this morning?
<nixternal> I figured out what it was, it was pulse, just not those packages
<nixternal> when I grep'd and all those pulse packages showed up, which I wasn't used to seeing in the past, I got a bit nervous
<JontheEchidna> you should do something like that mononono package
<JontheEchidna> pulseaudionono
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> gotta bare with me, I am cranky because I quit smoking
<nixternal> I think we should have Mono in Kubuntu
<nixternal> we can put Tomboy in by default
<nixternal> now that would be a great April Fools right there
<JontheEchidna> yeah, boycottnovell'd shit its pants
<JontheEchidna> or, we could port knotes to the mono qytoto bindings :D
<JontheEchidna> *qyoto
<nixternal> oh man, that would be so awesome
<JontheEchidna> it would totally be called "pulling a reverse gnote"
<nixternal> that would be really funny
<nixternal> I looked at the Tomboy and GNote code, it is by far the largest mess for the smallest app I have ever in my life witnessed
<nixternal> dude, their codebase screams "OVERENGINEERING!!!"
<JontheEchidna> pixel_256x13_has_changed()
<nixternal> hahahaha
<rgreening> did we remove gdebi yet from default install? Riddell or ScottK? As KPackagekit can likley replace it all right?
 * rgreening cant recall if it was done last cycle or for this...
<rgreening> hmm.. I believe install-package deps on it for some reason (and that would need fixing).
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we never got around to removing the dependency from install-package
<JontheEchidna> tonio's looking in to putting the functionality into kpackagekit
<txwikinger_work> Anybody having an idea when the redrawing issues and plasma-desktop problems will be solved?
<freinhard> dtchen: about that firmwareupdate for prism cards: i clone the the git from the repo, commit my local changes and then?
<nhandler> ryanakca: Some links in the footer have the same problem as the "You are Here" link. The /License page is also missing (I am trying to hunt that down)
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'll file a bug report later today. I just wanted to let you know
<seele> what did we decide about bug 389740? invalid because oxygen isn't the default theme anymore?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389740 in hundredpapercuts "KDE desktop + - zoom icons need improved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389740
<seele> (at least for a papercut)
<yuriy> seele: I doubt that the icons are transparent, and the icon set is not changing, so i'm guessing the icons were actually fixed
<yuriy> or not, don't see any changes in svn
<jjesse> morning
<seele> yuriy: the icons weren't fix, the problem must be with the oxygen theme
<seele> maco: are you planning on working on the "Abort" strong papercut? if so, I'd like to assign it to you
<seele> *string
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<freinhard> what do i need for a debug package? DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=?
<agateau> seele: where can i find the paperkut list? on your wiki page?
<maco> seele, yes
<maco> did kpackagekit's persistent notification thingy start working? the icon's changed...
<JontheEchidna> maco: yeah, we re-enabled kpackagekit's notifications
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: who else I can poke to get new rev. of update-manager-kde reviewed and uploaded? ScottK is mentioned he has lot's of work
<JontheEchidna> ridell, apachelogger, and tonio are the other guys you might try
<rgreening> Quintasan: Tonio_is online, maybe he has a quick minute to dput for you...
<seele> agateau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?field.tag=hundredpaperkuts
<Quintasan> Tonio_: pingstorm
<agateau> seele: thanks
<seele> maco: done :)
<seele> agateau: feel free to add any, there are probably some out there i dont realise are papercuts because i dont know how little/much work they take
<agateau> seele: ok
<agateau> but probably not today in fact :/
<agateau> have to go
<Tonio_> Quintasan: can you ping me in a couple of hours ? I'll be at home and online, and I may forget about that ;)
<Quintasan> Tonio_: sure, if Riddell won't show up faster :P
<Tonio_> Quintasan: oki :)
<rgreening> ScottK: you around?
<maco> seele, "hundredpaperkuts"? cute
<JontheEchidna> as a note, they've been removing the hunderpaperkuts tag and replacing it with kde
<maco> and no "hundredpapercuts" to replace it?
<seele> JontheEchidna: why?
<seele> JontheEchidna: i saw they only did it to one, not all of them
<JontheEchidna> I saw two of them, figured it was a trend
<JontheEchidna> as for why, dunno.
<seele> argh.. i feel like i'm playing operation
<seele> i broke my backspace key and now all these little pieces are falling off
<seele> and i'm trying to put them back into their exact holes or else it messed up the other little pieces
<maco> seele, get an external keyboard, then get StevenK to fix yours
<maco> he managed to get my Ctrl keycap back on at UDS
<maco> (i was trying for 3 weeks!)
<Quintasan> LOL
<maco> hrm.... seele?
<maco> in kpackagekit, on the updater...the down arrows...
<maco> if i'm UPdating, why do the arrows point DOWN?
<seele> downloading updates?
<maco> (with the programmer hat, i'm guessing it's something to do with DOWNloading the updates...?)
<seele> i remember havin this discusison with someone else before
<maco> i'm trying to figure out how my brother and mom would act if they used kde
<maco> im not entirely sure mom would know to click the arrow...i think my brother might guess
<seele> which arrow are you talking about? the update indicator?
<seele> YES i fixed it
<JontheEchidna> seele: I think the discussion you are recalling was in regards to the proposed update-notifier-kde icons when it was first developed
<JontheEchidna> probably with me :P
<seele> ah, hehe
<maco> in the updater window
<maco> there's a blue arrow to the right of the package name
<maco> and you click that to tell it to update that package
<maco> i feel like it ought to point up...or have a thumbs up to say "yes" ...or something
<freinhard> Quintasan: when you remind Tonio_ about your update-notifier-kde changes, please remind him of my branch too: https://code.launchpad.net/~freinhard/update-notifier-kde/respect-exitcodes
<freinhard> thx
<Quintasan> freinhard: sure thing :)
<Tonio_> freinhard: I merged already ;)
<Tonio_> freinhard: I'll release a new version this WE, after I fix a bug that affects debian
<freinhard> Tonio_: great! merged on your local machine or is lp slow these days?
<Tonio_> freinhard: look the code on kdesudo project/trunk
<Tonio_> freinhard: should be in afaik...
<freinhard> Tonio_: stupid me, wrong ff tab!
<Tonio_> freinhard:  ;)
 * Quintasan loves Vi input mode in kate
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone working on amarok 2.2 builds? i need a fresh mysqld patch :P
<Mamarok> groo_: seems no one, so please, go ahead :)
<groo_> Mamarok: yeah gonna have to fix it... 2.2 crashes now when i use the embedded mysqle.. i need to use external..
<groo_> Mamarok: gonna see what i can do
<Mamarok> groo_: works fine here, but I have a self-compiled mysqle here
<groo_> Mamarok: can you paste.bin your ./configure? i wanna see if something changed, and what svn number?
<Mamarok> for my Amarok build you mean?
<groo_> Mamarok: it broke after 983750
<groo_> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> groo_: my SVN build is r986494
<groo_> Mamarok: hmm ok, can you paste.bin your ./configure (confgi.log)
 * Mamarok checks
<Mamarok> groo_: you sure about the name of the file? I compile a SVN checkout with cmake here
<groo_> Mamarok: no, no amarok.. the configure of your mysql
<Mamarok> right, sorry, let me check
<Mamarok> groo_: my bad, I sem to use the libmysqlclient15-dev from jaunty, forgot I did a complete reinstall here :(
<groo_> Mamarok: it works now??? using default jaunty dev?
<groo_> Mamarok: it didnt before.. interesting
<Mamarok> groo_: and it seems to work since quite some time, I haven't reinstalled this machine since April
<groo_> Mamarok: did you use jauntys package to rebuild amarok?
<Mamarok> groo_: yes, all is jaunty, except the taglib-extras, the qtscriptgenerator (apachelogger did build one that works btw, use it on another machine) and liblastfm now
<Mamarok> actually, there are jaunty packages for both taglib-extras and qtscriptgenerator that work
<nantal> i have a problem with the amarok music player
<nantal> i can't play musics in mp3 format
<Mamarok> nantal: install libxine1-ffmpeg, and please, use #kubuntu for support questions
<nantal> ok, thank you
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<nantal> oh, thank you very much, it works again :D
<Mamarok> nantal: and this is not Amaroks fault, it's a license problem, we can not ship those by default because of restrictions in some countries
 * Mamarok notes that missing codecs should be proposed automatically for Amarok in Kubuntu *hint*
<Quintasan> Mamarok: If I'm not mistaken there is KNotify popup which suggests installing additional packages :>
<Mamarok> Quintasan: that's the theory...
<Quintasan> well it showed up for me after installation
<Mamarok> Quintasan: never seen that happen in real life on Jaunty so far, guess why we have so many support request for mp3 not working...
<Mamarok> coming mainly from Kubuntu users
<Mamarok> Quintasan: also, it shows up for gstreamer, but not for xine
<Quintasan> hmm I think it should get fixed once for all
<Quintasan> however my coding skills are almost 0 :<
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: this is with the kubuntu packages that it's not asking for codecs?
<groo_> btw will support for replaygain in xine be implemnted in 2.2? gstreamer is a piece of...
<JontheEchidna> it's expected that it wouldn't work for ubuntu users since they don't normally have update-notfier-kde installed
<JontheEchidna> but if they're using the kubuntu packages in kubuntu then it should ask for the codecs
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: hm, and we get tons of angry users who can't play music in Amarok...
<JontheEchidna> all I've ever seen are bug reports from ubuntu users
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: nope, check the logs for #kubuntu, those are Kubuntu users new to Jaunty, most have never seen that pop up
<Mamarok> and we have most of them in #amarok anyway, and in bugzilla
<rickspencer3-afk> nick rickspencer3
<Mamarok> slash...
<Quintasan> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> Quintasan: reviewing ;)
<Tonio_> thanks fo the reminder
<Quintasan> Tonio_: rev. 80 and I'm sorry for making small mess with commits :P
<Tonio_> no pb :)
<freinhard> Tonio_: didn't merge my branch in and forgot to modify kdesudo.h and the signal.
<Tonio_> freinhard: hu ?
<freinhard> Tonio_: try to compile rev38
<Tonio_> hum the problem is that you patched an old trunk and I had problem following your diff :)
<Tonio_> freinhard: wan't trunk access ? that would easier
<freinhard> Tonio_: sure :)
<Tonio_> freinhard: would be way easier than finding what you modified in a hudge diff :)
<Tonio_> freinhard: just subscribe to the list please
<Tonio_> s/list/team
<Tonio_> freinhard: I'll approve you immediately
<freinhard> Tonio_: done
<Tonio_> freinhard: approved :)
<freinhard> thx! still don't undestand why my version was to old. i modified r37, that's the latest version listed.
<Tonio_> freinhard: hu ?
<Tonio_> weird, I made a diff and it was realy hudge... missing translations and so on.... well nevermind, you can do whatever you want now :)
<freinhard> Tonio_: that's all i did: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~freinhard/kdesudo/return-exitcode/revision/38
<Tonio_> freinhard: I might have been drunk then :/
<freinhard> Tonio_: k then i'll commit the rest of the changes.
<Tonio_> freinhard: super !
<Quintasan> Tonio_: hope mine is good too :3
<Tonio_> Quintasan: it is
<Tonio_> Quintasan: also I don't understand why the python script fails when started accross the link
<Tonio_> Quintasan: especially since kblueplugd is in the same place, same kinda link, and doesn't have the same issue...
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I don't know, if I remember correctly ScottK and rgreening couldnt solve it either.
<Quintasan> but I hope that solution is acceptable
<Tonio_> Quintasan: waiting for any better, this works
<Tonio_> Quintasan: uploaded
<Tonio_> Quintasan: would be interesting to ask Riddell is he has any idea of a better fix
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I pinged him two times but I guess he has work to do
<Tonio_> k
<dtchen> freinhard: request a pull
<freinhard> dtchen: but where would you pull from? so i need some githost?
<Riddell> evening
<dtchen> freinhard: yes, you would need a publicly accessible git host
<dtchen> gitorious, github, ...
<freinhard> Tonio_: does a LP #<bug> in a commit message trigger the "fix commited" status change?
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: fix released, yes
<JontheEchidna> you can set it to fix committed if the fix is in bzr or upstream has committed the fix in their repos
<freinhard> right, was talking about bzr.
<JontheEchidna> oh, dunno
<Tonio_> freinhard: yup
<JontheEchidna> I've never had it set it to fix committed automatically for me
<freinhard> i'll wait some more minutes for the magic to happen
<smarter_> freinhard: bzr commit --fixes lp:12345
<smarter_> if you use that nifty utility which I forgot the name of and that generate commit messages from the changelog, I think it's done automatically
<freinhard> smarter_: thany you for the hint!
<smarter_> (damn, I really haven't packaged for a while)
<smarter_> 'night
<freinhard> Tonio_: looks like bug 258799 got fixed with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4/revision/35 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258799 in kdesudo "kdesudo incompatibility with kdesu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258799
<freinhard> works for me here.
<Tonio__> freinhard: I'll fix the changelog then if I can confirm this works
<Tonio__> freinhard: id you commit your changes ?
<freinhard> Tonio__: yes i did.
<nhandler> ryanakca: You know the footer I was talking about earlier? That should not be there at all. The Copyright / License stuff and mention of a free license currently only applies to help.ubuntu.com (where ubuntunew is used)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-26
<vorian> Quintasan: I sumon thee
<vorian> summon
<vorian> too
<vorian> neversfelde: Thou art summoned as well
<ryanakca> nhandler: *nod*, file a bug so I don't forget between tonight and tomorrow and I'll get to it
<ryanakca> nhandler: also, if kobby is all good, could you ack and upload please?
<nhandler> ryanakca: ping
<nhandler> I added the Kubuntu Tutorials Day schedule to the Fridge
<Quintasan> vorian is not lucky, he summoned me 12 minutes after I went to bed :<
<manudwarf> hi !
<manudwarf> I've read about the next Kubuntu Tutorial Day
<manudwarf> And I had a question
<manudwarf> *have
<manudwarf> How will it work ?
<manudwarf> Some people are gonna talking while the other sit on their chairs and read ?
<freeflying> ScottK: we begin generate kubuntu-remix img?
<manudwarf> freeflying: there will be a netbook-remix for kubuntu ?
<freeflying> manudwarf: probably, seems tonio is working on it
<manudwarf> freeflying: thank you
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<Quintasan> HURRDURR
<jussi01> Quintasan: huh? :D
<Quintasan> jussi01: nothing, vorian's gone and JontheEchidna is not here :/
<jussi01> ahh
 * jussi01 hugs Quintasan
<Quintasan> :<
<ScottK> freeflying: We won't call it a remix because we are doing all the work in official archive, so yes, we are getting close to having initial imaged for Kubuntu Netbook Edition.
 * ScottK needs to spend some quality time with debian-cd first however.
<jussi01> ScottK: you are a super star!
 * jussi01 thinks he will install in a VM
<freeflying> ScottK: yes, you're right
<freinhard> wasn't there a discussion about that down arrow in kpackagekit here yesterday?
<ScottK> Initially it won't be a lot different than regular Kubuntu.  Due to the inherent scalability of KDE4 size wise there is a lot we can do just with default settings changes.
<ScottK> If someone would like a useful project, we need a MIR done for arora.  If someone wanted to draft something up, I'd be glad to review it.
<freinhard> Quintasan: saw you commited to update-notifier-kde, maybe you'd like to review my branch.
<Quintasan> freinhard: I'm not a coder but I can look what you changed :P
<Quintasan> freinhard: did you test it?
<freeflying> ScottK: wanna use arora replace konqueror?
<freinhard> Quintasan: sure
<freinhard> Quintasan: testcase: systemsettings>desktopsearch
<ScottK> freeflying: We are considering it for both regular Kubuntu and the netbook edition.
<ScottK> Upstream has some work to do to get there, but it seems reasonably doable.
<freinhard> Quintasan: you get the notification to install some package, installation fails due to lack of internet connection, button is gone, confuses most people.
<freinhard> Quintasan: needs kdesudo from trunk. current release doesn't return exitcodes.
<Quintasan> freinhard: I proposed a merge, code looks fine for me (at lest it makes sense :D). I requested a merge -> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk/+merges
<Quintasan> freinhard: also didn't someone gave you access to the trunk?
<freinhard> Quintasan: kdesudo not update-m-k
<Quintasan> argh
<freinhard> Quintasan: maybe there is one issue: for the uncommon case you really don't want to install the proposed packages you've got no chance to get rid of the icon in the systray except for restarting u-m-k or logout/in
<Quintasan> ok, looks fine, I have to go now, please request a merge to kdesudo on LP or pokestorm Riddell
<freinhard> Quintasan: k, we'll see what happens ;)
<hsitter> Quintasan: ping
<Tm_T> ScottK: you have tried plasma-mid yet?
<ScottK> Tm_T: I have not.  I have a netbook on order.  Once I get that, I'll start fiddling with it.
<ScottK> Tm_T: My main focus at the moment is on the bits of plumbing needed to spawn a new *buntu flavor.
<Tm_T> ScottK: you can run it everywhere (;)
<Tm_T> roger
<ScottK> Tm_T: I can, but I've got limited time and I'm trying to focus.
<Tm_T> aye, know the thing
<freinhard> is there a list of keywords launchpad automatically converts into links? like "bug <bugno>"
<Tm_T> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> freinhard: see above, maybe have the needed information
<JontheEchidna> Anyboyd see bug 392469?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392469 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-desktop has no dependencies in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392469
<EvilRoey> hey all thanks for that tutorial session this Monday
<hsitter> JontheEchidna, ScottK: kubuntu-meta aint got no bzr branch?
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: it's project name is something weird
<hsitter> must have been set by ubuntu then :P
<hsitter> also, it is not refernced in the control file
<hsitter> PITA!
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: seed != meta
<JontheEchidna> Firefox's awesome bar ftw
<hsitter> seed == cd seeds
<hsitter> meta == meta packages
<hsitter> so I assume we aint got no branch after all
<JontheEchidna> the meta package gets generated from the seeds
<hsitter> it is?
<JontheEchidna> think so, or at least when I first tried to patch kubuntu-meta I was told that you couldn't edit the package directly
 * hsitter only hacked the seeds once in his entire time with kubuntu
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: in that case I would say the packaging is broken since it doesn't say so anywhere
<JontheEchidna> maybe ScottK knows for sure?
 * hsitter checks seeds branch
<hsitter> all  the time I have worked on Kubuntu I only changed the seeds once I think :D
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: no, meta is independent from the seeds
 * hsitter notes that the netbook seed list is a monster considering it's target platform :P
<JontheEchidna> people upgrading from jaunty + amarok 2.1 ppa are running into bug 391526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391526 in dpkg "Kubutu Karmic amd64 alpha 2 with KDE 4.3 version 4.2.90 does not install due to package dependancy problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391526
 * hsitter loves when people don't provide enough information to make them get karma for a package fix :S
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: wrong package
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: should be libqtscript or whatever the source is called
<hsitter> and each of those 3 billion binary packages needs to conflict the appropriate ones from the ppa
<hsitter> which is one of the reasons I did not split that small in the ppa
<hsitter> but hey, what is maintainablility ;-)
<hsitter> W: kubuntu-desktop: old-fsf-address-in-copyright-file
 * hsitter giggles
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: btw, what should I be talking about in my ruby talk? :P
 * hsitter is so incredibly unsure it's not even funny
<JontheEchidna> you're the one that knows ruby :P
 * hsitter is also the one that only can do talks fitted for an audience that at least speaks 2 other programming languages or knows a fair deal about software development :P
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: really? We hav to wait until Kubuntu 9.10 to get any fixes for amarok?
<JontheEchidna> like, for serious?
<hsitter> what is broken?
<JontheEchidna> uft-8 chars
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: btw, nick!
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: do we have a bug report about that?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178278
<ubottu> KDE bug 178278 in CollectionBrowser "Umlauts treated case-sensitive in collection search" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yea encoding and stuff is serious breakage potential
<Nightrose> no way we are going to backport the encoding fixes anyway
 * JontheEchidna wonders what the point of reporting bugs is if they'll never get fixed for 6 months
<Nightrose> and honestly there were no really backportable fixes as far sas i can tell so far in 2.2
<hsitter> well
<hsitter> you know
<Nightrose> ? they are fixed for 2.2
<hsitter> I pointed out that issues back when I was working over at amarok's
<hsitter> so that issues is older than 6 months
<hsitter> didn't work in all of 1.4 IIRC
<Nightrose> possibly
<JontheEchidna> bug 320305 was reported 6 months ago, now we're going to tell them that they have to wait 2 more kubuntu releases for a fix :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320305 in amarok "Upper/lower case problems with extended latin characters" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320305
<hsitter> while we are at it, who broke amaork-nightly?
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: it is not really a major issue
<hsitter> a usability drag maybe
 * Nightrose thinks so as well
 * hsitter thinks he only noticed for the example stated in the bug report
<JontheEchidna> I just don't see the point in triaging any bugs for amarok then, if they just might maybe be fixed in 6 months anyways
<Nightrose> that is not really logical
<Nightrose> and it costs me a lot of time to branch and tag and release
<Nightrose> sorry but i don't have that atm
<hsitter>   Could NOT find required package LibLastFm
<Nightrose> not if not absolutely necessary
<hsitter> Nightrose: I though you made that optional?
<Nightrose> hsitter: still being discussed
<hsitter> Nightrose: btw, if paleo stops by... kollide's clock is off again
<Nightrose> k
<hsitter> Nightrose: I would recommend that he sets up a cron to ntpdate every day or so ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<hsitter> seriously, the neon logs always double in size when the clock goes off too far and tar starts complaining
<hsitter> markey: ping
<hsitter> Nightrose: what do you think should I be talking about in my ruby talk?
<Nightrose> hsitter: no idea ;-)
<Nightrose> meeting now
<Nightrose> laters
<hsitter> oh dear, debian policy is at 3.8.2 already -.-
<ka> hsitter: I think how to make plasmoids out with ruby would be cool
<hsitter> ka: the thing is... 90% of the work with plasmoids is completely boring non-gui stuff :D
<hsitter> maybe I should explain how to create a lib, that way one can put an app or a plasmoid on top of that :D
<ka> Yeah thats cool.
<ka> I am all for flashy gui talks. Hit them with the non gui stuff after they are hooked...
<ryanakca> hsitter: What's required to get device support working in Amarok2? Googling shows a post from late 2008 (iirc) that says it works in the Amarok SVN, but something is happening on the Kubuntu side for it not to happen, and it was a known issue? Or was the guy off his rocker?
 * JontheEchidna added a few songs to his iPod yesterday using amarok
<ka> Can I add songs to the iphone via amarok?
<ka> Or does it only work with ipods up to ipod touch?
<ryanakca> Hmmm... *upgrades*
<hsitter> ryanakca: libgpod
<hsitter> the -nogtk thingy doesn't work anymore I ahve been told
<hsitter> ka: should work with iphone too
<hsitter> also you should be able to transfer pictures and videos
<hsitter> not sure about the latter though
<ryanakca> hsitter: I think so too, I remember reading on the wiki that there wasn't a gui for it or an explicit way, but if you dragged and dropped a video to the transfer cue, it would get transfered... Something of the sort :)
<JontheEchidna> we build our current karmic packages with -nogtk at least
<JontheEchidna> jaunty ones too, I think
<hsitter> ryanakca: gtkpod being the gui :P
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: better talk to upstream
<JontheEchidna> I'm just saying it works here :P
<hsitter> I think neversfelde talked to sebr some time ago and he claimed amarok 2.1 will only work with gdk stuff
<hsitter> JontheEchidna: *shrug* maybe they fixed their stuff :P
<hsitter> ryanakca: why is kobby not using pkg-kde-tools?
<ka> hsitter: Really ? Sweet.
<hsitter> ka: the video and picture stuff requires libgpod without the -nogtk though
<ryanakca> hsitter: *shrug*, I'll add it in
<hsitter> gdk is required for any kind of image transfer AFAIK
<hsitter> ryanakca: replace cmake with it
<hsitter> and remember to use kde.mk
<ryanakca> hsitter: installed to where? /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk ?
<hsitter> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<freinhard> dtchen: http://gitorious.org/ubuntu/linux-firmware-karmic/commit/fd5f7f24822593743dd5f62a22b8b4d2c3f9cd7f
<hsitter> oh dear
<hsitter> kalternatives needs a fixed desktop file to ensure it is rooted
<neversfelde> hsitter: that was only about cover support for ipods
<neversfelde> all other things should work
<hsitter> I see
<hsitter> hm, the rootonly key is there
<hsitter> but commented out
<stevie> ramalamdingdong
<stevie> neversfelde: did you get my private message?
<neversfelde> in this moment
<stevie> better late than never i guess?
<stevie> :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<hsitter> svn 987617
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=987617&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 987617
 * hsitter hits the shower
<Mamarok> hsitter: I need a new package for Gibson-dw
<freinhard> dtchen: changelog update http://gitorious.org/ubuntu/linux-firmware-karmic/commit/aa4d792e208dba839b90044a50165aa4187f7f01
<hsitter> Mamarok: just send me the URL by mail, I am heading out right now, I'll try to get to it later today
<stevie> hsitter: do not go outside today!
<Mamarok> hsitter: ok, will do as soon as I have the tarball :)
<ScottK> hsitter: Thanks for fixing kubuntu-meta.  My bad on that one.
<ScottK> hsitter: For -meta there isn't a lot of point in a bzr branch since virtually the entire package gets regenerated from seeds.  One only needs to fiddle with rules like I messed up on the rare ocassion of making a new flavor.  Even a new architecture is just a config file change.
<ScottK> So who's doing Qt 4.5.2?
<vorian> do we need that done prior to the 4.3RC ?
<ScottK> vorian: Need, no, but sooner the better.
<vorian> ok
 * vorian finds out what's on the agenda for today
<vorian> if we aint got nothing planned, i'll work on it ScottK
<ScottK> Cool.  I know I don't have time and Riddell's probably busy doing whatever he's doing this week.
<vorian> aieght
<ScottK> rgreening: You have an action from the release team meeting: [ACTION] rgreening to document kubuntu-netbook install process for ISO tracker test cases
<aplg> lol
<ScottK> Does anyone know if the fix for Bug 339313 is in the pending NM widget SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339313 in ubuntu-release-notes "Kubuntu Jaunty: Cannot Connect To Wireless Network with WEP shared key" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339313
<vorian> ScottK: last i knew was a|wen was championing that fix and has since gone awol
<ScottK> vorian: Does that mean it's not in the SRU?
<vorian> i don't know
<ScottK> Grumble.
<ScottK> Is anyone working on the 'Social from the start' spec?
 * ScottK looks at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-usb-creator-for-windows/ and wonders how we get a piece of that.
<pkt> what is the deal with konq-plugins package?
<pkt> the konq-plugins source package produces both konq-plugins and a number of standalone plugins
<pkt> now e.g., konq-plugins and konqueror-plugin-searchbar conflict with eachother
<ScottK> pkt: JontheEchidna is the one who likely know.
<pkt> the problem is that the conflicting packages are both parts of the kubuntu-desktop task
<pkt> so tasksel --install kubuntu-desktop dies
<pkt> sorry tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<pkt> JontheEchidna?
<pkt> I 'm happy to write the patch to fix the problem if I can understand exactly what is happening
<ScottK> IIRC he did the current package structure for them, so we should wait for him to be available to chat about it.
<pkt> thanks, I 'll wait and in the meantime look into the problem myself
<rgreening> ScottK: usb-creator packaging almost done. It now mostly works. I will need some help with packaging questions and translation po/* files (do they need to be instaslled or simply removed after build but before packaging?
<xtremek> Hello everyone
<ScottK> rgreening: Your package should just do normal stuff with the po files and let the LP magic strip them for the language packs when we get it in Main
<rgreening> ScottK: oh, and I have a local deb that installs fine. Making test usb stick as we speak. When will actual netbook image be ready?
<ScottK> rgreening: Depens on how long it takes to get my debian-cd branch reviewed.
<rgreening> ScottK: what's normal?
<ScottK> Soon.
<ScottK> rgreening: You seem to think I know something about translations.
 * ScottK wonders why that is?
<rgreening> cool. ISO for netbook needs to be actual ISO size for CD or an img file.
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening doesn't either. I speek onlee da englush
<ScottK> rgreening: ISO works from dvd, so actual can be large (as I understand it)
 * ScottK looks at hsitter for some PO file foo for rgreening.
<rgreening> ScottK: another question, I need to rename usb-creator (old version) to usb-creator-gtk and conflict/replace it... whats the best way to ensure use upgrades successfully from usb-creator to usb-creator-gtk?
<rgreening> s/use/user/
<ScottK> Transitional package of usb-creator that depends on usb-creator-gtk.
<JontheEchidna> pkt: this is karmic?
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, so rename usb-creator to usb-creator-gtk and add a new entry for usb-creator with depend usb-creator-gtk
<rgreening> no need to conflict/replace?
<pkt> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> pkt: the separate packages are empty transitional packages
<pkt> the problem is that they both conflict and are part of the same task
<JontheEchidna> oops
<pkt> removing konqueror-plugin-searchbar from the kubuntu-desktop task would probably solve the problem
<JontheEchidna> those shouldn't conflict, the replace + binary transitional package should be enough
<JontheEchidna> though they would need to be removed from the task
<pkt> how can they be removed from the task?
<JontheEchidna> er, the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<pkt> no it is the task that is the problem
<pkt> in Packages.gz they have a Tasks: kubuntu-desktop field
<pkt> I removed them from the metapackages
<pkt> what I can not figure out is how is this Task: field generated
<pkt> it is not in the DEBIAN/control file in the binaries
<pkt> tasksel has way too much black magic :)
<pkt> JontheEchidna: I see how it works now
<pkt> it is the override file in the mirror (!)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you sponsor this for me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/204381/
<pkt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.karmic.extra.main
<pkt> now things start to make sense :)
<pkt> so in the meantime I 'll just put the fixed konq-plugins package in my ppa and be done with it, thanks JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome, thanks for spotting the error
<pkt> no problem
<ryanakca> Can someone sponsor kobby please? http://revu.tauware.de/p/kobby
<nhandler> ryanakca: Care to make the change to the description?
<nhandler> Ah, I missed the last upload ;)
<Quintasan> hsitter: pong
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
<ryanakca> nhandler: Should be the one from 19:00
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'm looking it over now. I see one small grammatical thing still in the description, but if that is all, I'll advocate with a comment. It can be fixed on upload
<ryanakca> nhandler: *nod*, thanks
<pkt> JontheEchidna: ping
<pkt> I was playing some table tennis and it came to me that perhaps the fix that removes the Conflicts: is wrong
<pkt> the correct fix is imho to just remove the individual plugins from the task
<pkt> the Conflicts: is required so that nobody attempts to install konq-plugins and the individual ones in the same "session"
<pkt> Replaces: takes care of the upgrade case
<nhandler> ryanakca: Also, are you sure that the next release for kobby (and future ones after that) will work properly with the watch file? Otherwise, you can mangle the version
<ryanakca> nhandler: I'm not sure as to how to mangle the version...
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<rgreening> ScottK-desktop: who wants usb-creator-kde :)
<rgreening> almost ready to upload a package to my PPA for testing/debugging
<e-jat> rgreening: feel free to upload :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> soon... soon...
<Quintasan> FFFFFUUUU- stupid wireless router
<rgreening> uploaded usb-creator-0.2.0~beta1 lp:~roderick-greening (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/roderick-greening/ppa/ubuntu karmic main)
<rgreening> ScottK-desktop: ^
<rgreening> still has some glaring bugs... but essentially works.
<rgreening> assuming it builds...
 * ScottK looks
<Quintasan> hsitter: pongstorm
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you make sure usb-creator-gtk still works too?
<rgreening> of course
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd say ship it then.
<rgreening> ScottK: this is the official source tree
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I just haven't pushed yet. Almost ready to push to bzr
<rgreening> I want to get sign-off from evand to publish a version first (though I do not expect any issue seeing as the packaging never worked until I fixed it).
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
 * rgreening is proud of what I have done :)
<ScottK> rgreening: I agree with checking with evand.
<rgreening> At any rate, you can at least test from my PPA for now.
 * ScottK high fives rgreening and then very quietly mentions he forgot to bring the jacket along today so it didn't get mailed.
<rgreening> ScottK: and beta2 will be uploaded in a minue. I make a KDE Icon instead of using the GTK one.
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> *slap*
<rgreening> for the hi-5
<rgreening> honest
<ScottK> rgreening: Great.  The one concern I had when I looked at it was the .png icon.  I think we need a .svg.
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> dunno how that translates into PyKDE Icon loading...
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> thoughts?
 * ScottK bets hsitter knows.
<rgreening> mebee
<rgreening> for now.. works.
<rgreening> I managed to stay away from packaging KDE, so I actually got this done :)
<rgreening> YAY
 * rgreening does the hustle
 * JontheEchidna managed to get a sinus infection from his dad
<rgreening> ouch
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You gotta stop sharing snot.
<rgreening> snot gonna do-it
<rgreening> wouldnt be prudent
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That is unfortunate.  I know those are unpleasant.   I hope you feel better soon.
<JontheEchidna> thx
<rgreening> ScottK: kwwii is making me an icon
<ScottK> rgreening: Cool.
<tsdgeos> hiya guys
<tsdgeos> shouldn't the system-config-printer-kde contain something useful? here it just contains the copyright stuff and a .desktop file that points to a non existant binary
<_Groo_> is anyone building 4.3 beta 3 yet?
<Mamarok> _Groo_: you mean RC?
<Mamarok> aka 3.2.95
<_Groo_> Mamarok: yes, sorry, rc
<_Groo_> Mamarok: just checked kubuntu-ppa experimental, no trace yet :(
<Mamarok> well, I hope somebody will build it, but maybe everybody is waiting for final, as it's due on July 13th
<smarter_> Mamarok: it's being packaged by the ninjas ;)
<smarter_> but won't be released until RC1 is officialy released
<smarter_> (at least)
<Mamarok> smarter_: nice :)
 * Quintasan can't catch hsitter or vorian :<
<smarter_> Quintasan: you can't catch ninjas, they move to fast.
<lex79> yeah
<Quintasan> smarter_: nah, it's just they ping me at wrong times :P
<ScottK> Bug 387041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387041 in jaunty-backports "please backport choqok 0.6.1 from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387041
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-27
<nhandler> ryanakca: I reported LP Bug: #392741 about the footer
<nhandler> Bug 392741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392741 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - Incorrect Information In Footer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392741
<ryanakca> nhandler: Ah yes, thanks for reminding me. I'll go fix that now
 * nhandler hugs ryanakca
<ryanakca> nhandler: Any ideas what it should say? I don't think it should say "(C) 2005 Canonical Ltd." ... the Trademarks part I'll copy over though
<nhandler> I would simply remove the first line until the whole licensing issue is resolved
<nhandler> I have a feeling it will come up at the Doc Team meeting tomorrow
<ryanakca> bug 392741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392741 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu New Wiki Theme - Incorrect Information In Footer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392741
<ryanakca> *prods ubottu*
<ryanakca> nhandler: Anyways, s/New/Fix Committed/
<nhandler> Thanks ryanakca
<ryanakca> nhandler: Should the "{Hide,Show} editing options" be in the top left or top right corner?
<maco> seele, you around?
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'm not sure. Does the button have to go on the opposite side of the screen as the options it reveals?
<ryanakca> nhandler: Yes... we don't really want the options hidden behind the button.
<nhandler> ryanakca: In that case, I would put the button in the top right, as I think it makes more sense having the options on the left
 * ryanakca sighs and wonders how to add a printer without having to go through http://localhost:631/ ... system-config-printer-kde is installed, but there's nothing in kmenu, system-config-printer-kde isn't a valid command, nothing in system settings, etc. Very user friendly :)
<rgreening> nixternal: what up dawg
<nixternal> wasabi
<rgreening_> :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: The Canonical copyright is (IIRC) for the theme, not the content.
<Quintasan> hello
<Quintasan> hsitter: ping
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah, well, I doubt they'd enjoy Copyright (C) 2005 Canonical Ltd, Copyright (C) 2008 Matthew East, Copyright (C) 2008 Claire Neill and Ryan Kavanagh, Copyright (C) 2009 Ryan Kavanagh... so might as well leave out that line? Or just update the Credits page.
<Mamarok> ryanakca: but the (C) makes no sense, unless one uses the offical pic, the word copyright is enough AFAIK
<ryanakca> Mamarok: *nod*
<ScottK> ryanakca: No idea, really.
<ubuntu_> Hi
<ubuntu_> I'm on Kubuntu+1 live CD and I just got a notification that I need to update an evolution package
<ubuntu_> are we going to be getting evolution as default on Ubuntu+1(-1)
<ubuntu_> ?
<ScottK> ubuntu_: Not in Kubuntu, no.
<ubuntu_> why would I be prompted to update the package then?
<ScottK> Is it evolution or evolution documentation?
<ScottK> There's a known issue where just the documentation gets pulled into Kubuntu somehow.
<freinhard> that's language-support-<something>
<ubuntu_> hold on let me look I know it's an evolution package
<ubuntu_> Yes it's the documentation
<freinhard> that's pulled in by language-support-translations-<yourlang>
<ubuntu_> Yep just saw that too
<ubuntu_> should I file a bug on it?
<ubuntu_> thunderbird and gimp as well it seems
<ubuntu_> actually without OO.o there is nothing in there that Kubuntu would need
<ubuntu_> More reason to have Koffice :-D
<freinhard> ubuntu_: there already is one: bug 333401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333401 in evolution "language-support-translations-* installs evolution-documentation-* and should not be required." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333401
<ubuntu_> freinhard: Should I append gimp to that as well?
<freinhard> ubuntu_: bug 367229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367229 in language-support-translations-en "packages language-support-translations-* depend on gimp-help-*" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367229
<ubuntu_> :-) I guess it does make sense to have them as two issues
<ubuntu_> So should I sit tight or add some usual "I have this problem as well" to those two ?
<ubuntu_> When is Quassel going to stop sipping as the default :(
<ubuntu_> I love it it's just so not KDEish :(
<ScottK> ubuntu_: It's an open question if we ship Quassel again or go back to Konversation for Karmic.
<ubuntu_> Is there a Konversation package for Karmic?
<freinhard> ubuntu_: sure
<neversfelde> it is really not a good ideo to change default applications more than one time a year :)
<freinhard> ack
<ubuntu> ok never mind
<ubuntu> The thing I really hate with quassel is in konversation too :(
<ubuntu> you can't manipulate URLs
<ScottK> ubuntu_: The quassel devs are pretty responsive usually.  You might file a feature request.
<ubuntu_> Maybe it's a KDE libs issue?
<DreadKnight> do you guys have air by default now?
<DreadKnight> the plasma theme
<DreadKnight> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/desktoptheme/air/  <----- this looks exactly like oxygen to me, not sure what's the deal
<ubuntu_> It's now mixed with nitrogen and carbon dioxide. It's a subtle visual distinction but important for fire prevention
<DreadKnight> ...
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> DreadKnight: you need to compile it by yourself
<Quintasan> I don't think we should bother with compiling it in RC
<DreadKnight> yeah, compiling is for geeks
<Quintasan> <3 compiling
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> frigging weird... a theme that needs to be compiled
<Quintasan> dont tell me that, I also find it wried
<DreadKnight> air worked just fine from that repository in RC, up until a certain revision
<Quintasan> also can't connect to svn
<ubuntu_> Almost all of KDE is down
<DreadKnight> cool
<seaLne> yeah kde has dns problems not helped by some routing problems atm
<Quintasan> :<
<vorian> Quintasan:
<vorian> though needest a cloak
<vorian> thou, even
<vorian> let me know if you agree
<Nightrose> vorian: heya :) any news/progress on my problem?
<vorian> Nightrose: not yet
 * Nightrose says hi from linuxtag
<Nightrose> vorian: :(
<vorian> hi to Nightrose at linuxtag o/
<Nightrose> hehe
<vorian> these things take some time, sorry
<Nightrose> yea - as long as it is still on the list
<vorian> of course :)
 * txwikinger sayshi to the Linuxtag
<Mamarok> Nightrose: how is it going in Berlin?
 * seaLne waves to the linuxtag people aswell
 * Mamarok is sad not to be there but thinks it was a wise decision, still taking a lot of pain meds
<neversfelde> Mamarok: get well soon
<freinhard> Nightrose: got a webcam on your laptop?
<Mamarok> neversfelde: thx, it's already much better for typing than before
<Nightrose> freinhard: jep
<Nightrose> Mamarok: pretty empty :(
<Nightrose> otherwise perfect
<freinhard> Nightrose: stream! ;)
<Nightrose> freinhard: internet is not good enough and i have nothing to stream it to
<ubuntu_> As an aside why are the tooltips different from the systray when compared with the rest of the panel?
<seaLne> ubuntu_: systray is an xwindows thing not plasma
<smarter> ubuntu_: systray icons really are small windows, so they don't use plasma theming, but a new systray protocol has been integrated in KDE 4.3 to replace the previous, hackish one and apps who use it as a side effect have plasma theming and so integrate well
<ubuntu_> I'm on KDE 4.3
<smarter> ubuntu_: kmix has been ported, try it
<smarter> that's the only one for now
<seaLne> hadn't notced kmix before :)
<smarter> nice isn't it? ;)
<ubuntu_> ok. Hmm wonder if tha's why it doesn't start with the session
<seaLne> anyone know anything about Bug #392593?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392593 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[karmic regression] cannot connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392593
<freinhard> seaLne: i can't connect either but i get some ioctl error and even can't connect from cli
<seaLne> i've tried a different wireless card and as the bug reporter said its plasma-nm that seems to be at fault as gnome nm works fine for me aswell, despite it being horrible
<ubuntu_> That is nice
<vorian> is someone packaging qwit?
<seaLne>  just type /quit to use it from your irc client ;)
<hsitter> you know, in a late night insanity I deleted my ruby talk :P
<hsitter> Quintasan: pong
<hsitter> ScottK: we don't need an svg since png is editable with free tools anyway, but if it was created from an svg it is advisable to have that ;-)
<hsitter> for performance reasons it makes sense to deploy the .png stuff and use that
<hsitter> scaling svg is darn slow
<hsitter> also, KIcon can just use the SVG, ultimately pngs+svg would be stored in hicolor so rgreening wouldn't have to worry at all
<hsitter> ScottK: re po file foo for rgreening ... ? :P
<hsitter> usb-creator should just use cmake :P
<vorian> seaLne: sounds like a plan
<vorian> actually, i have an alias for that since i do it so often on accident
<vorian> alias quit msg vorian you are an idiot
<JontheEchidna> whoa, hotness: http://imagebin.ca/view/RLpd0g.html
<JontheEchidna> artwork is final now :)
<vorian> schweet
<vorian> <3 konq
<vorian> i think qwit will pwn choqok
<vorian> just sayn
<Quintasan> hsitter: still there? >_<
<hsitter> no!
<hsitter> I think
<Quintasan> oh good, you pinged me yesterday, what was that about? :3
<Quintasan> hsitter: ^
<hsitter> must have been something fancy
<hsitter> right
<hsitter> Quintasan: go package up kalaternatives :P
<Quintasan> :D
<hsitter> basically you just need to take what debian got in their svn and make it fit into ubuntu
<hsitter> + create some patch
<hsitter> for a change I cced to the mailing list, though eventually Riddell didn't moderate it yet
<Quintasan> vorian: I'm sure you send me something on query but I accidentally my power cable :<
<vorian> Quintasan: you would like a cloak, right?
<Quintasan> vorian: sure
 * hsitter would like a darn kubuntu developer cloak :P
<vorian> me too
<freinhard> bring me one too
<hsitter> vorian: you sure know someone from the IRC operator council?
<hsitter> jussi didn't want to answer me :P
<hsitter> so
<hsitter> now that I have to start from scratch with my ruby talk?
<hsitter> once again the question!
<hsitter> what to talk about?
<Quintasan> hsitter: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kalternatives/tags/kalternatives-0.12-1/ <-- this is what you want?
<hsitter> Quintasan: yes
 * Quintasan nods
<freinhard> hsitter: basic concepts, why use ruby, why use ruby and not pything (something i don't understand), things you need to get a basic rb-qt4 app running, maybe some nice ide that's worth trying.
<hsitter> cause pythin is the mess and c++ is the bloat and ruby is the beauty :P
<hsitter> freinhard: I like that suggestion
 * hsitter implements
 * hsitter pokes JontheEchidna in the nick
<Quintasan> what's with the nick change?
 * hsitter tells Quintasan to change his nick as well
<freinhard> Quintasan: that's what the cool guys do ;)
<Quintasan> okay
<hsitter> we should have a dev nick policy :P
 * hsitter hugs jmthomas and mzajac
<mzajac> lulz
<mzajac> how come I can't register my brand new nick?
<Morelia_Viridis> do /msg nickserv help
<Morelia_Viridis> tells you eveything
<Morelia_Viridis> 3.times {|x| 3.times {|y| a << [x,y] if x != y } }
<mzajac> It tells me I'm already identified
<Morelia_Viridis> hsitter: why's that better than a forloop?
<Morelia_Viridis> hsitter: reminds me of perl. how to make you're code unreadable for non-pros
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> so why not do a forloop?
<Morelia_Viridis> s/you're/your/
<hsitter> also, the onyl point of the above example is to make it onlineable IMHO :P
<hsitter> which would require ; with an expressed for loop
<Morelia_Viridis> and explain those @
<Morelia_Viridis> and whatever you need (never got really got it)
<Morelia_Viridis> maybe because python doesn't require those "end"s
<hsitter> @ :)
<hsitter> fun != @fun != @@fun != $fun
<hsitter> at the point where your code represents that you have createde the ultimate insanity
 * Morelia_Viridis rips the @ out of his keyboard
<mzajac> argh why launchpad is soo slooooow
<mzajac> hsitter: done
<mzajac> hsitter: I suppose you want diff.gz
<hsitter> mzajac: revu
<mzajac> ah k
<hsitter> mzajac: did you add the patch as well?
<mzajac> hsitter: patch?
<hsitter> :P
<hsitter> sec
<mzajac> hsitter: I didn't find any patches :P
<hsitter> Riddell is a slow moderator :P
<hsitter> kde svn 987617
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=987617&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 987617 | Remove commenting of X-KDE-RootOnly. Fedora and Kubuntu (possibly others) patch systemsettings to invoke kcmshell4 using kdes...
<hsitter> mzajac: ^
<mzajac> hsitter: too bad whole *.kde.org is down
<hsitter> it is?
<hsitter> api.kde works just fine ;D
 * hsitter would be pretty boned otherwise
<mzajac> someone mentioned routing problems
<hsitter> mzajac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/205101/
<vorian> hsitter: the ubuntu irc council only wants folks to have @ubuntu/member cloaks
<hsitter> communistic
<hsitter> like we are all alike, huh? :P
<vorian> Pricey: ^
<vorian> maybe he can help instigate some change in that department
 * hsitter doesn't care enough :P
 * vorian thinks hsitter lies
<hsitter> seriously, right now redoing my ruby talk is more important
<hsitter> the first version was better though :S
<vorian> prints "vorian is awesome"
<mzajac> hsitter: srsly, how did you manage to delete it? :D
<vorian> ok, any motu around for a quick ack
<vorian> (second ack)
<vorian> common folks, its all about social from the start
<hsitter> mzajac: went through my fs and rm -rf *
<Pricey> vorian: hmm?
<hsitter> though really, the fault was that I stored the talk in home/tmp :D
<mzajac> vorian, hsitter: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kalternatives
<hsitter> vorian: I'll ack everything
<hsitter> or is it anything
<vorian> hsitter: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qwit
<hsitter> something at least
<hsitter> ACK
<mzajac> hsitter: oh, once I deleted my debian-ready package
<vorian> thanks
<hsitter> though
<hsitter> vorian: hold on a sec :P
<vorian> too late
<vorian> Pricey: nothing, nevermind
<hsitter> meh
<hsitter> vorian: add to your todo: Description: A
<hsitter> kill the A
<hsitter> you should work on your rules :P
<vorian> na
<hsitter> oh you should :P
<hsitter> vorian: ./translations/qwit_it_IT.qm: data
<hsitter> tell upstream to keep the darn tarball clean
<vorian> nod
<hsitter> though all in all the ACK was justified
<vorian> fantastic
<vorian> we'll see how well they grow the app
<hsitter> mzajac: 0ubuntu1
<hsitter> it didn't enter debian yet, so it can't be 1ubuntu1
<mzajac> hsitter: I think it is in Debian
<hsitter> stuck in NEW
<hsitter> see my mail to the list :P
<yuriy> got an update to amarok 2.1, seems to have blown away my collection (rescanned on startup) and there's a funny blue background in the context view
<mzajac> kk will fix
<hsitter> uha
<hsitter> mzajac: also, please keep the debian changelog entry
<hsitter> official or not, we need to have a reference point :D
<vorian> :o
<vorian> merge MURDER!
<mzajac> hmm, ok
<hsitter> mzajac: also for copyright you should keep debian's stuff
<hsitter> i.e. keep all changes to a minimum
<hsitter> mzajac: also, explain the patch in a changelog entry
<hsitter> best reference my commit :)
<yuriy> and the lyrics show html
<hsitter> nhandler: did you upload kobby?
<mzajac> * Added kubuntu_01_fix_desktop.diff to enable use of kdesudo <-- is this okay?
<mzajac> hsitter: ^ I should remove my stuff from debian/copyright?
<hsitter> mzajac: yes to both
<hsitter> you can add your copyright for the patch if you want
<hsitter> but since you only made my change quilted.... :P
<mzajac> it's YOUR patch
<mzajac> oh :P
<mzajac> ARGH
<hsitter> ARGV
<hsitter> KDE::CmdLineArgs.init(ARGV, aboutData)
<mzajac> @_@
<hsitter> p ARGV
<hsitter> []
<hsitter> => nil
<mzajac> hsitter, vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6170
<hsitter> mzajac: did you testbuild?
<mzajac> hsitter: with, patch - no, without - yes
<mzajac> brb phonecall
 * hsitter is wondering if he is supposed to consider that best practise
<mzajac> :D
<mzajac> but, hey, it works!
<hsitter> you don't know that!!!! :P
<mzajac> hsitter: ARGV you got me
<mzajac> :3
<mzajac> hsitter: builds with patch
<hsitter> vorian: revu ^
<mzajac> jmthomas: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kalternatives
 * vorian revu's
<vorian> oh, still in new eh?
<vorian> kalternatives uploaded
 * mzajac hugs vorian
<mzajac> :3
<vorian> silly mzajac changing nicks
<mzajac> :<
<vorian> now the walrus face
<mzajac> what?
<vorian> :<
<vorian> looks like a walrus
<mzajac> ah
<mzajac> ohshi-, it really looks like this :D
 * mzajac changes his avatar
<vorian> ryanakca: kobby uploaded - thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu and all of the Known Universe!
<vorian> >> puts "Hola World!".reverse.upcase
<vorian> !DLROW ALOH
<vorian> => nil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DLROW ALOH
<vorian> >>
<vorian> haha
 * ScottK wants some of whatever it is vorian is on.
<vorian> yes
<vorian> vacations are good
<ScottK> hsitter: I ran across http://dancingpenguinsoflight.com/2009/06/a-better-ruby-prompt/ and thought of you.
<hsitter> uhhh
<hsitter> ScottK: fancy
<hsitter> me likes
<hsitter> ScottK++
<Quintasan> hsitter: looks like I'm bit retarded for Ruby, that guy just jumped from printing text to using File I/O -> http://poignantguide.net/ruby/chapter-2.html :P
<Quintasan> and I don't really get it >_<
<ScottK> http://dancingpenguinsoflight.com/2009/02/python-and-vim-make-your-own-ide/ for the Pythonistas out there.
<hsitter> Quintasan: what chapter?
 * hsitter notes that IO is IO, no matter where it goes :P
<hsitter> or comes from, for that matter
<Quintasan> hsitter: 4th, I started form 1st because I forgot most of it :S
<smarter> chunky bacon.
<Quintasan> that's what you get for reading past 2am
<hsitter> lol
<Quintasan> bacon is good
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> Quintasan: what is not to get?
 * hsitter might be looking at the wrong snippet
<Quintasan> let me get to it first
<hsitter> he's explain File after the first snippet that uses the File class
<hsitter> "he's explain" sounds weird though :P
<ScottK> "He's explaining" or "He explains"
<hsitter> he explain? :P
<ScottK> No.
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> ah, now I get it
<ScottK> Explain is only first or second person, not third.
<hsitter> hm, no I don't get it anymore
<hsitter> ScottK: explain is no person at all?
<hsitter> at least I know no one who is called explain
<ScottK> Explain is the verb
<ScottK> I explain English syntax.  You explain you don't get it.  Quintasan, he explains he is confused by the Ruby.
<ScottK> Better?
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> gets more confusing by the minute
<hsitter> he.explain
<hsitter> good enough?
<hsitter> he.explain.good_enough?
 * ScottK is getting confused too.
<hsitter> :)
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan is starting to question his sanity
<hsitter> dude
<hsitter> module Insane
<hsitter> class Widget < Qt::Widget
<hsitter> end
<hsitter> end
<hsitter> widget = Insane::Widget.new
<ScottK> [((a['name'], a['typename']), a['data']) for a in resp.answers]
 * Quintasan can't understand
<hsitter> hm
 * hsitter doesn't like that
<hsitter> looks weird
<hsitter> a .each kind of method would really be better here
<hsitter> looks better too ;-)
<vorian> yummy
 * hsitter starts flirting with rgreening
 * rgreening thinks hsitterneeds to change his name to Ken first...
<vorian> haha
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> o/ Ken
<Ken> nick.good_enough?
<smarter> go for Barbie while you're at it
<Barbie> :)
<vorian> fantastic
 * Ken starts flirting with vorian
<Ken> :P
<hans> now we just need a nina
<hans> my nina
<Ken> Oo
<Ken> oh dear
<Chewie> <rwaaaawwrrr>
<Vader> I am your father
<Ken> hm
<Ken> whos?
<hans> 06/27/09|15:27 [freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- vader is not registered.
<hans> too late
<hsitter> :)
<hsitter> If I am you and your are me, who am I
 * hsitter flirts with hinslef
<hsitter> lol
<smarter> I am what I am because of what we all are, am I?
<rgreening> whos that?
<hans> ohmy
<rgreening> self.exist?
<hsitter> I think we have an identity crisis
<rgreening> possibly
<hans> nil
<rgreening> oh dear
<rgreening> self.kill
<smarter> $ killall
<hsitter> rgreening never uses the phrase 'oh dear'
<hsitter> IMPOSTER.
<hsitter> get him :)
<rgreening> should
<smarter> oy vei
<rgreening> anyway
<rgreening> someone needs to reinitialize me
<rgreening> or rather
<rgreening> self
<hsitter> lol
<rgreening> which is class me
<rgreening> which is confusing
<self> you know, we might eventually get kicked from some channels soon :P
<rgreening> lol
<hsitter> so
<rgreening> good thing we never picked and lewd incarnations of our nick :)
<hsitter> rgreening: what did you need my knowledge for?
<hsitter> rgreening: apachelogger?
 * rgreening believe hsitter started all this mess with hitting on me
<hsitter> self.at_fault?
<vorian> 06/27/09|15:27 [freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- vader is not registered.
<vorian> er, weird
<vorian> sorry
<hsitter> we should do more repastes anyway
<hsitter> we need a bot for that
<vorian> pastebot!
<hsitter> kubotu: nick pastebot
<kubotu> hsitter, you don't have 'config::nick' permissions here
<hsitter> darn you!
<rgreening> lol
<hsitter> I am your lord and master
 * vorian notes that hsitter is not identifed to nickserv either
<hsitter> true
<apachelogger> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *hsitter_618793488
<apachelogger> am I?
<rgreening> apachelogger:  I believe the isse was with translations + python
<vorian> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *vorian_616751928
<vorian> huh
<apachelogger> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *hsitter_618793488
 * apachelogger beats up the bot
<apachelogger> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are my boss
<apachelogger> much better
<smarter> haha
<vorian> lol
<rgreening> apachelogger: In the usb-creator-kde app (in my PPA ~roderick-greening), I need to ensure I get translations figured out correctly as the gtk part uses gettext and I need to take advantage of their translations as well ... I'm not that good in this area.
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> no clue how it is done in python TBH
<apachelogger> rgreening: take a look at jockey
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok. I'll try that
<apachelogger> you probably need to define the translation domain and then just make the kapplication get translations from there
<rgreening> apachelogger: anyway, feel free to test drive the app.
<apachelogger> urly
<rgreening> I need some beta testers and bug fixers :)
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
 * apachelogger aint is going to change any python :P
<apachelogger> I always mess up the indents
<rgreening> It's rough... being a port. But basically works.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> apachelogger: rule of thumb... 4 spaces always for each new level. Most python programmers use that for a tab replacement
<apachelogger> I aint got no karmic :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: should work/build for jaunty... it's just python
<apachelogger> that is why I think it  will not :P
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> thems fighting words
<rgreening> Ok, I have to jet for a bit... leter peeps :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: icon needs rework
<rgreening> apachelogger: Icon is being dev'd by kwii :) I asked and he said ok.
<rgreening> assume you meant the human themed one.
<apachelogger> I say ok
<apachelogger> rgreening: first line sez Ubuntu :P
<rgreening> where?
<apachelogger> first line
<apachelogger> To try or install Ubuntu from USB disk...
<rgreening> Technically it's correct
<apachelogger> rgreening: and it really should be using policykit
<apachelogger> technically it is not
<rgreening> apachelogger: It's in the TODO file
<apachelogger> I am not installing the project, I am installing the product :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: should get in before karmic, currently the other dialog is rather useless, since I would have to navigate to my home manually
<apachelogger> == gtk dialog :P
<rgreening> Technically the USB creator will install any Ubuntu
<apachelogger> Kubuntu is not an Ubuntu
<apachelogger> it's an Ubuntu derivate if one wants to say so
<vorian> eat meat
<apachelogger> but the dialog clearly states Ubuntu, which is either the project or the product ... unless Ubuntu is now also used for anything that requires branding in some way :P
<apachelogger> Ubuntu - We brand everything
<apachelogger> rgreening: the image column probably shouldn't state the fdo hal id but the name
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah, it's a bug
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> error => see log
<apachelogger> that is the most useless kind of error :P
<rgreening> lol. what puked
<apachelogger> rgreening: format
<rgreening> It's a HAL bug...
<apachelogger> though I tried to format my dellutility partiton :D
<apachelogger> rgreening: anyway, the dialog needs a rework
<rgreening> It happens under GTK and KDE Client.
<apachelogger> either show the log in an advanced type of button
<apachelogger> or don't talk about it
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah, it's a straight port... so, still need to deal with some of the ported features...
<rgreening> like the log part is likely to disappear (IMO)
<rgreening> it should just work...
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> aye
<rgreening> but feel free to open bugs on things to address :) the better I can make this ...
<rgreening> lp:~usb-creator is the main package
<apachelogger> don't feel like that right now :P
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Okies, I have to jet anyway...
 * apachelogger is exhausted from writing about ruby
<Quintasan> <3 Kate -> http://imagebin.ca/view/hlOjVS.html
<apachelogger> pervert
<apachelogger> having konsole at the top
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> Quintasan: btw, you should attend my ruby talk... I'll mention why one doesn't want to use print ;-)
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> be sure to look for annoying questions from me ;P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: about Kate, I'm too lazy to alt tab :P
<apachelogger> talk.questions.each{|question|
<apachelogger>   talk.answer(question) unless question.downcase.include?("python")
<apachelogger> }
<Quintasan> oh, I understood :D
<apachelogger> :D
 * Quintasan is starting to talk Ruby
<apachelogger> \o/
<Quintasan> <3 for (;;) cout << "I'm in ur PC eatin ur megahuntz" << endl;
<smarter> Quintasan: use Yakuake
<smarter> better than any integrated Konsole
 * apachelogger disagrees
 * smarter still agrees with himself
<smarter> transparent Yakuake with multiple tabs is worth a thousand Konsole :]
 * Quintasan uses Yakuake, Konsole and integrated Konsole
<Quintasan> Why on earth I have to launch another window to execute one script?
<apachelogger> smarter: well, that doesn't make much sense if it doesn't follow you around :P
 * Quintasan is mad since old Radeon is old and is slow as hell
<smarter> well, it follows my virtual desktop, what else should it follows?
<apachelogger> smarter: the documents I hack on
<apachelogger> which is IMHO the main advantage of the embedded terminal in kate
<smarter> just hack in a single directory at a time :p
<apachelogger> smarter: I never ever do that :P
<smarter> plus, if you use a real shell(aka zsh), cd and friends don't look that much irritating
<smarter> and magic tricks like pushd/popd
 * Quintasan is accepting cash for new graphics card :3
<Quintasan> smarter: pastebin me your .zshrc :P
<smarter> Quintasan: I don't use a single .zshrc, but a custom version of this awesome set of config scripts: http://www.ctaf.free.fr/dokuwiki/doku?id=ctafconf
<Quintasan> smarter: one time I had  .zshrc that was so good I could cry, but then bugged kernel in jaunty ate it :<
<smarter> Quintasan: here is my diff to ctafconf: http://pastebin.com/m26372cc5
<smarter> you probably want to change the zshrc.mine, zshenv.mine etc for stuff like EMAIL and DEBNAME ;)
<smarter> Quintasan: and my ~/.zshrc and ~/.zshenv: http://pastebin.com/m6fc6a056
<smarter> oooooh, fireworks
 * smarter goes to his window
<Quintasan> oh, bash prompt look cool
<smarter> yay
<smarter> and I customized it so that it shows rev number in svn and bzr directories, and branch in git directories
<smarter> *branch name
<Quintasan> guess I will apply whole diff and change it
<smarter> example: http://imagebin.ca/view/5AsbpE.html
<Quintasan> deep-thought?
<Quintasan> :D
<smarter> all my computers are named from H2G2 characters/computers ;)
<vorian> loverly
<vorian> deepthoght ftw
<vorian> thought even
<smarter> one thing I should add to my zsh prompt config is a different color when it's not a local prompt(which means ssh most of the time) to avoid doing things on the wrong machine :p
<vorian> that would be wise
<vorian> i'm not a big fan of zsh
<vorian> although it's mostly because i'm lazy
<smarter> probably ;)
<smarter> cause it's awesome
<smarter> and it has a tetris too
<vorian> whoo, shiny
<Quintasan> tetris?
<Quintasan> ARGH I'm lost with those all config files
<vorian> it's a block game
<vorian> :P
<Quintasan> I know tetris, how do I launch it in zsh? :D
<vorian> where did you meet him?
<Quintasan> FFFUUU-
<vorian> eek!
<vorian> i can luanch tetris with bash
<vorian> tetris
<smarter> it's not built-in ;)
<smarter> in zsh
<smarter> tetris
<smarter> says "Use M-x tetris RET to play tetris."
<smarter> do that, and you get a tetris
<vorian> that's just too flippin hard
<vorian> born again shell for me
<Quintasan> argh, how can I purge those cta files?
<Quintasan> I would like to start over -_-'
<smarter> Quintasan: there are instructions in the wiki
<vorian> whoa
<vorian> major shortage of ppa build machines
<vorian> when did that happen?
<Quintasan> smarter: not helpful, ct-uninstall doesn't exist
<smarter> vorian: probably when someone tripped over the plug :p
<vorian> i bet
<smarter> Quintasan: haven't tried to install it in a long time, but I can give you a tar.gz of the ctafconf dir
<Quintasan> smarter: that would help :)
<smarter> Quintasan: http://smarter.free.fr/config/ctafconf.tar.bz2
<smarter> untar that in ~/.config
<smarter> then replace .zshrc and .zshenv by what I pastebin-ed
<Quintasan> thanks, looks good now
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<smarter> as I said, be sure to edit .config/ctafconf/perso/zsh*.mine
<Quintasan> hmm it leaves a wried blank space when using completion
<Quintasan> smarter: ^ http://imagebin.ca/view/CMGnvDm.html
<smarter> that happens sometimes when you're in a directory with a modified prompt(here, revision number of the svn)
<smarter> haven't found why :/
<smarter> 'night
<Quintasan> nn smarter
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-28
<brian__> hey i have kde 3.5 how do i go about upgrading to kde4
<Riddell> happy sunday all
<Quintasan> \o
<freinhard> oO, not so loud plz!
 * smarter wakes up
 * freinhard whishes he didn't
<freinhard> who thaught that booze is fun? well it is, until you wake up...
<Mamarok> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> I'm back in town (for the next two days until I leave for Gran Canaria)
<Riddell> oh I should turn off this away message
<KelloggsFrosties> hi there. i have problems using KRun::run(). Linker says i have an undefined reference. in makefile i am linking ${KDE4_PLASMA_LIBS} ${KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS} ${LIB_KIO}. am i missing a library?
<freinhard> has ktimetracker been dropped from kontact?
<Riddell> it should be   ${KDE4_KIO_LIBS}
<Riddell> can't say more without seeing the error
<seaLne> Riddell: any luck with firewire cards?
<Riddell> seaLne: didn't have time yesterday I'm afraid, but let me see if they're open today
<Riddell> seaLne: yes they are, I'll go now
<seaLne> thanks, so i'm still needing 2
<seaLne> i emptied the shops in glasgow yesterday and only got 6
<Riddell> there's silicon computers over the road if they don't
<Riddell> and my flatmate says he has one I could probably borrow
 * Riddell back in 20 mins
<KelloggsFrosties> Riddell: Oh man. Stupid me. Thats it. Thanks!
 * Quintasan <3 his new pbuilder
<neversfelde> Riddell: something went wrong with the choqok backport, it never appeared in the archives
<neversfelde> bug #387041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387041 in jaunty-backports "please backport choqok 0.6.1 from karmic to jaunty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387041
<Riddell> seaLne: mission accomplished
<Riddell> 20 quid each
<Riddell> neversfelde: flushed
<Riddell> it'll still need New approval
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<lex79> Riddell: come back from vacation ? :P
<Riddell> back from non-computer land anyway
<seaLne> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> lex79: shall I upload 4.5.2
<Riddell> seaLne: is it best if I claim from akademy in gran canaria or from KDE GB?
<lex79> yes and koffice maybe
<Riddell> erk, that should have been uploaded yonks ago
 * Quintasan is going out
<lex79> I know :(
<seaLne> Riddell: depends if you are claiming anything else from akademy, if not probably easiest to just give me the reciept and i'll give you the money and add it to the other ~6k i've spent
<freinhard> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Riddell> freinhard: broken here
<freinhard> lookslike ktimetracker_plugin.desktop got lost. http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.3/kdepim/kontact/plugins/ktimetracker/
<freinhard> hmm maybe BUILD_ktimetracker wasn't set for kontact
<Riddell> lex79: where is koffice2?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> lex79: phew, qt and koffice 2 uploaded, thanks for those
<Riddell> anything else?  eigen somewhere?
<Riddell> there it is in the PPA
<lex79> eigen2 and akonadi in ppa
<lex79> Riddell: ^
<lex79> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/digikam/2:1.0.0~beta1-1ubuntu1
<lex79> dependency wait....
<Riddell> lex79: looks like I can just sync eigen from debian now
<lex79> I fixed digikam in my ppa
<lex79> ok for eigen
<Riddell> lex79: should we be doing a MIR for liblqr?
<lex79> yes
<Riddell> lex79: digikam uploaded, you're definately on a roll
<lex79> yeah :D
<lex79> koffice2 uploaded to backports
<Riddell> yay
<hsitter>  While trying to retrieve the URL: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<hsitter>  The following error was encountered:
<hsitter>  Unable to forward this request at this time.
<hsitter> poor squid
<hsitter> nixternal: I suppose that is a good reason against having the todo in the wiki :P
<Mamarok> hsitter: Launchpad is not reachable neither, and some other sites are down too
<JontheEchidna> launchpad works here, but it's crawling
<nixternal> hsitter: it is the weekend, you aren't supposed to be working
<nixternal> though I am getting ready to head to an Ubuntu Chicago event
<hsitter> hm
 * hsitter better does something else then
<ScottK> Riddell: While you were out I got all the seeds/metapackage/CD building stuff for kubuntu-netbook done.  I'm just waiting for the CD team to upload my debian-cd changes and then we can start to build images.
<ScottK> There's probably some work to be done to rationalize the seed changes and make them more maintainable (perhaps a kubuntu-common seed that both desktop and netbook would use.
<nixternal> ScottK: what are the big differences between the seeds right now?
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent
<hsitter> gnome zeitgeist is coming to the blue K
<seaLne> hsitter: won't nepomuk type stuff in kde achieve the same?
<hsitter> kind off
<hsitter> as I understand it, zeitgeist currently is a data aggregator
<hsitter> while nepomuk is more of a receiver
<hsitter> such as zeitgeist would be trying to rape amarok of it's data, while nepomuk depends on amarok to give them to it
<hsitter> oh
<DaskreeCH> hsitter: Via whom?
<hsitter> gotta jet :)
<hsitter> DaskreeCH: itself
<DaskreeCH> Gnome is making a KDE version of Zeitgeist ?
<DaskreeCH> Zeitgeist looks interesting but needed some focus last time I looked at tit
<DaskreeCH> Everytime I had a question about it no one really knew what the outlook on that was supposed to be
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: can't reproduce show system accounts problem here (userconfig)
<hsitter> yuriy: why is the details section using lineedits?
<hsitter> gave me the wrong impression there is something to be edited there ...
<hsitter> yuriy: also it needs a search field :)
<hsitter> yuriy: X-DocPath=kcontrol/colors/index.html
<hsitter> ?
<hsitter> from the desktop file that is
 * hsitter recommends to at least fix that and add a documentation that states that there is no documentation yet... ;-)
<yuriy> hsitter: that was probably copied out of somewhere. what should it say though?
<hsitter> userconfig/index.html
<yuriy> hsitter: the details section is using lineedits cause that's what it did in the kde3 version ;) that's why I made a wiki page for UI suggestions
<yuriy> hsitter: and where does that file come from?
<hsitter> then you add nice and fancy documentation that says: we are terribly sorry but at this time there is no documentation available
 * yuriy knows nothing about docs
<hsitter> if you want to help create one....
<yuriy> if you want to help create one, what?
<hsitter> about the documenation
<hsitter> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ is where the docs go
<yuriy> as in, what should a person do if they want to help with docs?
<hsitter> yuriy: well, make something up
<hsitter> "poke nixternal" or something like that ;-)
<hsitter> that reminds me
<hsitter> nixternal: why are you not doing bug triage anymore?
<jussi01> hsitter: could you drop kubotu out of #kubuntu-offtopic?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: so when you first open up userconfig in system settings, it only shows the user accounts?
<yuriy> shtylman: does ubiquity do user name validation? I can't find the code for it
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/T2mCE3a.html <- what my userconfig looks like when it's first opened
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: oh hmm indeed, when in system settings
<hsitter> kubotu: part #kubuntu-offtopic
<kubotu> hsitter, you don't have 'basics::move::part' permissions here
<hsitter> -.-
<hsitter> kubotu: part #kubuntu-offtopic
<hsitter> oh
<hsitter> eh
<hsitter> JontheEchidna, yuriy: did the root patch get lost?
<hsitter> works just fine on jaunty
<JontheEchidna> hsitter: yeah, got broked
<hsitter> repair it then
<hsitter> you know how it is, we will forget
<hsitter> just like we forgot about indi
 * JontheEchidna wasn't the one who unapplied it :P
 * JontheEchidna wonders if there is a bzr blame
<hsitter> oh
<hsitter> \o/
<hsitter> karmic doesn't fit on 800x600
<hsitter> way to go dudes
<jussi01> yippee.... :P
<nixternal> hsitter: huh?
<hsitter> desktop all messed up
<nixternal> I fix bugs
<nixternal> let the others sort the bugs out
<hsitter> nixternal: there are no others!
<hsitter> JontheEchidna and a bit of me
<hsitter> that is the others
<nixternal> hsitter: what do I need to triage?
<nixternal> I figured since I am such a huge rockstar in this community, that I was above bug triage now, I thought it was for my minions
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: fix committed
<dtchen> nixternal: haha
<dtchen> triaging is the most tedious, underrated, underappreciated task
<hsitter> nixternal: like you got minions? :P
<hsitter> nixternal: kdepim needs help
<nixternal> I have plenty of minions!
<hsitter> also fixwise, so you could triage and then fix and stuff :P
<hsitter> nixternal: just none for kubuntu, hu? :P
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: yay
<nixternal> hsitter: just let me know which ones you want me to triage and I will work on them...everytime I pick something to work on, someone steps on my toes, or I step on their toes
<nixternal> tired of doing that
<dtchen> we used to use a wiki for that ;-)
<dtchen> i guess that would be the dark ages of motu now
<hsitter> hehe
<hsitter> nixternal: just walk through the NEW bugs
<neversfelde> which applications should get a bzr branch like choqok
<neversfelde> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<neversfelde> ?
<yuriy> how do i get cmake to install documentation?
<freinhard> where do build options for kdepim get set? can't find anything in debian/
<Riddell> freinhard: mostly in the cdbs makefiles included from debian/rules
<freinhard> Riddell: still a bit confused about cmake. i guess BUILD_* get's set during the build process?
<Riddell> freinhard: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/variables.mk sets -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian and -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false and others
<Riddell> cdbs is very abstracted so it's easy to get lost with what actually sets what
<Riddell> once file includes another which sets a variable which gets used in another included file
<Riddell> and it's Makefile which a weird syntax mixed with the weird syntax of bash so it's not always easy to read
<freinhard> Riddell: the reason why i ask: kontact/plugins/ktimetracker/ktimetracker_plugin.desktop does not get installed
<freinhard> added it to the debian/*.install file but the build failed cause the file was missing
<freinhard> so i guess BUILD_ktimetracker is not being set.
<Riddell> that should get set by cmake I'm pretty sure
<Riddell> as part of macro_optional_add_subdirectory(ktimetracker) in the top CMakeLists.txt file
<freinhard> are .install files autogenerated?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> hand made
<freinhard> k, then that file got lost between jaunty and karmic
<Riddell> but nothing about ktimetracker_plugin mentioned in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27650013/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdepim_4%3A4.2.90-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<freinhard> k, so the subdir isn't built
<freinhard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ktimetracker_plugin.desktop&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Riddell> not from my reading of the build log
<Riddell> which is strange, I can't see why it shouldn't be
<neversfelde> I would be happy to get bilbo blogger over the line this time, so if some of you have the time it would be great, if you could review it, especially the lintian-override
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bilbo
<seele_> hmm.. someone pinged me but it's out of my buffer
<Riddell> seele: we have logs
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-28
<lex79> someone can upload kipi-plugins from bzr? thanks
<Riddell> debfx: yes we managed to get upstream to give us a tar, but I think it only affects packages in universe so it's not a priority for me and I'm happy to let fabo do it and sync from debian
<Riddell> so time for a sneaky 4.4.90 upload to maverick?
<lex79> I think so :)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143498 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Split the installed files tab off into its own class.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143499 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Move the .ui file for the Main detail tab to DetailsTabs/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come all the files from packages you've done are chmod +x ?
<Riddell> something up with your filesystem?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also you forgot to commit kdegames to bzr, I'll do that now
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please try uploading 4.4.90 backwards again.  It takes a bit longer to build, but it seems fewer FTBFS.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143507 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Start work on the Technical Details tab. It now displays version/size information. It's still very rough, and this is just an initial commit
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopjd1472-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Partially why I used a QScrollArea :P http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopgd1472-jpg.jpg
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143512 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (example/qapttest.cpp src/package.cpp src/package.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> I failed to realize that I'd need a method for both the installed size of the
<CIA-99> current package as well as the newest available version's installed size. Rename
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143515 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp Update for new LibQApt API. Also use the new availableDownloadSize() method to show the installed size for not-installed packages in the tech details tab
<JontheEchidna> *the new availableInstallSize() method
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143519 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp TechnicalDetailsTab.h) Hide/show the "Installed Version" details box if the package is indeed not installed
<DarthFrog> Hi folks,  I need a bit of guidance about whether to file a bug report or not.  In a nutshell, I've just done a dist-upgrade and am running KDE 4.5 RC1.  The  problem is in Amarok (v. 2.3 running under KDE 4.4.2 it says).  It segfaults when I double-click on a playlist item.  I went through the bug reporting process, with backtrace, and found this behaviour had already been reported.  The bug report had been closed as having been 
<DarthFrog> fixed.  Do I file a new report saying, no it hasn't? Or do I wait for a new release of Amarok?
<DarthFrog> The issue has been with me ever since I started running the beta of Kubuntu KDE 4.5.
<ScottK> Did the bug report say how it had been fixed?
<ScottK> DarthFrog: I assume you are on Lucid?
<DarthFrog> No, only that it had been fixed.  yes, Lucid.
<ScottK> It may be that Amarok needs to be recompiled to work with the newer KDE.
<DarthFrog> OK, so I'll wait then.
<DarthFrog> It was intimated that the problem was with the newer Qt.
<ScottK> lex79 or JontheEchidna: Do you know?
<ScottK> Ah.  You also have the Qt 4.7 beta then.
<DarthFrog> No idea.  Did it come with the RC of 4.5?
<ScottK> No idea on Lucid.  I've ben focused on Maverick.
<ScottK> I think those most likely to know are probably sleeping.
<ScottK> I'd try again in 6 - 12 hours.
<DarthFrog> :-)  A biological necessity.   but it sure wastes a lot of time.
<maco> whats the date it was marked as fixed
<DarthFrog> I didn't notice and the window is closed.
<maco> if it was months ago, then "no it hasnt" could be valid, but if it was a day or two ago, then it probably just isnt packaged yet
<DarthFrog> OK, I'll check the date the next time Amarok crashes.  Which is very repeatable.
<ScottK> maco: It may also be it's fixed in Maverick, but Lucid PPA wasn't updated.
<DarthFrog> The reason I'm hesitating is that the message was the bug has been closed, marked fixed and that I'd be wasting the devs time to report it.  Kinda struck me as ... discouraging feedback.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, Alt-F2 for krunner and F12 for yakuake still aren't working. :-(
<DarthFrog> ps aux says they both are running.  Strange.
<DarthFrog> And clicking on "Show Application Window" in System Activity does nothing for either.
<CIA-99> [messages] alvarenga * 1143536 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt_BR/messages/ (8 files in 6 dirs) [KDE-pt_BR]
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like everying hit depwait on i386, amd64, powerpc, and armel.  So it should go ~smoothly.  I checked and all the packages are there.  Thanks.
<jussi> did we get a new kdeversion in beta ppa? :D
 * jussi dances
<Quintasan|Szel> \o
<Quintasan|Szel> lex79: about the packages you asked, yes, I do have them installed and I can easily install dbg packages too
<Riddell> jussi: RC 1 probably, testing needed
<jussi> Riddell: installing now :)
<jussi> Riddell: its all ready to go? all packages copied over etc?
<Riddell> I don't know, I've not looked at it, I'm looking at maverick for now
<Tm_T> oh, right, trunk is open
 * Tm_T just loves this flu
<Riddell> NCommander, agateau: did you schedule your akademy bofs?
<agateau> Riddell: nope :(
<Riddell> agateau: are you going to?
<agateau> Riddell: I guess I should
 * agateau adds it to its TODO for today
<jussi> Riddell: Im looking forward to your visit
<jussi> Riddell: do you know where I c an find the changelog beta -> rc1?
<jussi> also, Im really glad the folderview works now :=D
<NCommander> Riddell: ememoryfailure >.>;
<NCommander> Riddell: I even forgot what I was BoFing about
<Riddell> NCommander: ARM!
<Riddell> jussi: somewhere on http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.5-rc1.php ?
<jussi> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> jussi: it's going to be a long day of travelling on Thursday, you may have to ensure I don't collapse in the sauna
<Riddell> I hear that's dangerous
<jussi> Riddell: no problems. sauna is very relaxing, and Ill have the bedroom set up for you. 
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> I thinking whether I should make a vihta for the sauna. what do you think Tm_T? :D
<Riddell> jussi: bedroom?  but it's 24 hour sunlight, I thought nobody goes to bed until winter!
<Tm_T> jussi: sure
<Tm_T> jussi: or vasta
<jussi> Tm_T: ihan sama :P
<jussi> Riddell: well, we take naps occaisionally
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> yay, blur effect finally works in 4.4.90
<jussi> blur effect?
<jussi> Im just happy the quickaccess plasmoid works again :D
<jussi> ok, perhaps this needs to go upstream, but having kinfocentre and hardware drivers next to each other in the menu is really confusing, due to their almost same ikons...
<jussi> awww, blur doesnt work for me...
<Riddell> hardware drivers is an ubuntu thing and I expect we just picked an oxygen icon which looked suitable
<jussi> yeah, the icon is great, its just theat its the same icon as kinfocentre except kinfocenter has a blue circle with a white !
<Riddell> time to show us your inkscape skills jussi :)
<jussi> Riddell: cant we just change the order?
<Riddell> it's alphabetical
<Tm_T> we need driver/jockey sitting in top of some symbol there
<Riddell> we could use the icon from kolf :)
<jussi> http://imagebin.ca/view/5U6zZRQY.html
<Riddell> hum, so kontact from lucid beta PPA fails because I have kontact 4.4.5 from staging and that's compiled against the old kdepimlibs which isn't split out
<jussi> sigh.. I have a decent graphics card, but I still cant get desktop effects at a decent speed, no matter what I do. 
<jussi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143625 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp Add a spacer widget to the "Installed Version" groupbox layout to ensure that its items maintain horizontal alignment with the "Available Version" groupbox's items
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hiya
<Riddell> I'm going to upload kdepim-runtie and kdepim 4.4.5 to beta PPA else staging/updates will have a higher version number
<keepitsimple> is KDE 4.5 RC1 already packaged for Kubuntu?
<keepitsimple> oh, nevermind I think I found what I was looking for: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<Riddell> keepitsimple: it's not well tested, let us know how you get on
<Riddell> a|wen: thanks for doing 4.4.5, it's looking good
<Riddell> what does "ubuntu4.1 ok " mean?
<gorgonizer> Riddell: since the upgrade to RC 1, plasma-desktop memory usage has decreased dramatically, and all seems to be working very well so far.. :)  Very impressed, thanks to all you guys for all the effort :)
<Riddell> gorgonizer: on maverick or lucid?
<gorgonizer> Riddell: on Lucid, have yet to upgrade my Maverick VM as of yet :)
<a|wen> Riddell: jup, it is indeed looking good :) ... i've looked through lucid-updates, and checked that all changes/patches from there is in our 4.4.5 packages (so that is the ubuntu4.1 package from lucid-updates that has been checked)
<Riddell> a|wen: groovy
<a|wen> Riddell: first step of getting them ready to go to lucid-updates themselves ;)
<Riddell> mm, I still need to do the upstream kde policy to get that allowed
<ghostcube> o/
<ghostcube> 4.5. rc1 in ppa buildin :) ?
<ghostcube> oh just ssen the post about
<ghostcube> nm
<ghostcube> ;)#
<Riddell> ghostcube: what post?
<ghostcube> <keepitsimple> is KDE 4.5 RC1 already packaged for Kubuntu?
<ghostcube> <keepitsimple> oh, nevermind I think I found what I was looking for: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<ghostcube> :)
<agateau> Riddell: Hi. Is it still possible to update dbusmenu-qt and plasma-widget-menubar in alpha2?
<Riddell> agateau: yes should be (we don't have a release manager so there's no freeze :)
<agateau> Riddell: good :)
 * agateau goes tarballing then
<keepitsimple> I can't install all the updates from KDE 4.5 RC1 because they're not for some reason on the servers (mirrors). KPackageKit blocks them for the reason that some dependencies are missing i.e not found on the mirror server
<keepitsimple> any mirror already updated?
<keepitsimple> I'm interested only in KDE packages and don't want to fully upgrade to the next version using apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> keepitsimple: in maverick or lucid?
<keepitsimple> Lucid
<ulysses> apt-get dist-upgrade *don't* upgrade the system to Maverick
<Riddell> keepitsimple: from KDE 4.4 or 4.5 beta?
<keepitsimple> from KDE 4.4.4 to KDE 4.5 RC 1 aka KDE 4.4.90
<Riddell> yes it needs to be an apt-get dist-upgrade, all the library transitions mean a plain upgrade won't do anything except get confused
<Riddell> keepitsimple: and Umbrello isn't dead but it does have almost no developers
<keepitsimple> Riddell: oh, ok thanks for that piece of information; I was asking that because I'm interested in this project and maybe I'll do something
<Riddell> keepitsimple: there's a 3/4 finished port to qt 4's qgraphicsview that was done by a google summer of code student a couple of years ago and it needs someone to pick it up and finish it off
<ScottK> What time is the meeting?
<a|wen> ScottK: 17:30 UTC
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * a|wen will probably be a little late for the meeting
 * ScottK had something come up today, but that will be fine (was afraid it was an hour earlier)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: meh.. thats the stupid NTFS file system.. everything gets +x , i fixed it my bzr for some packages,but lex then did dget -xu for the ones i didnt upload to bzr,must be due to that
<Riddell> topic says 18:00UTC for meeting not 17:30
<ScottK> Riddell: That's the tutorials day.
<Riddell> hmm, I do need glasses
 * shadeslayer is back home after a very very long day...
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ping
<agateau> JontheEchidna: pong
<JontheEchidna> agateau: Hi, I have a QAction inside a KMenu that is assigned to a StatusNotifierItem.
<JontheEchidna> agateau: But when I do action->setIcon(QPixmap), the icon wont' show up
<JontheEchidna> setIcon(KIcon) works
<agateau> JontheEchidna: yes, there is no support for dynamic icons for now :/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: you need to use icons from disk
<agateau> JontheEchidna: why do you want to use a pixmap?
<JontheEchidna> I get passed one. I suppose I could look in to changing the class
<JontheEchidna> void Event::show(const QPixmap &icon, const QString &text, const QStringList &actions)
<JontheEchidna> ^That class was just showing a KNotification, but I'm expanding it to optionally have a KNotification, and have a KStatusNOtifierItem
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopqz1472-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> WIP
<JontheEchidna> So I am doing this:
<JontheEchidna> connect(m_notifierItem, SIGNAL(activateRequested(bool, const QPoint &)), this, SLOT(run()));
<JontheEchidna> but clicking the notifieritem still activates the context menu :(
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: the Kickoff icon is nice:)
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: shtylman gave it to me at UDS :D
<ulysses> it should be the default:)
<JontheEchidna> agateau: would you happen to know if there's some magic to get the above signal working and not activating the context menu?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: mmm, it should work already?
 * agateau reads KSNI API
 * JontheEchidna too
<agateau> JontheEchidna: did you by chance call KSNI::setAssociatedWidget(menu) where menu is the context menu?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456414/ nope
<agateau> JontheEchidna: why do you add all actions twice?
<agateau> (not sure it's related, but it's weird)
<agateau> oh, maybe "actions" is not a list of action :/
<agateau> of QActions I mean
<jtechidna> blegh, wifi cut out
<jtechidna> [10:34:18] <agateau> JontheEchidna: did you by chance call KSNI::setAssociatedWidget(menu) where menu is the context menu?
<jtechidna> [10:34:46] <JontheEchidna> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456414/ nope
 * JontheEchidna is wired now ;)
<agateau> so I was saying:
<agateau> JontheEchidna: why do you add all actions twice?
<agateau> oh, maybe "actions" is not a list of QAction
 * shadeslayer goes and watches Attack of the clones
<JontheEchidna> the subclasses pass us a list of qstrings to be the text for those actions
<JontheEchidna> agateau: here's the whole function: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456417/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok, makes more sense :)
<JontheEchidna> the KNotification part was really elegant, too....
<JontheEchidna> KStatusNotifierItem is a bit complicated :(
 * agateau is in irc meeting bbiab
<kim___> hi everyone... I would like to contribute with documentation. How do I do that?
<Riddell> hi kim___!
<shadeslayer> kim___: \o
<kim___> hello :)
<Riddell> nixternal is usually the man for docs although he doesn't seem to be around today
<shadeslayer> kim___: start with kubuntu specific topics in help.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> thats the easiest
<kim___> okay... I almost feel like I am betraying Kubuntu when browsing around bigbrother Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> see what needs updating 
<kim___> :)
<jjesse> kim___ you interested in docs?
<kim___> yes
 * jjesse ears perk up
<shadeslayer> jjesse: me too.. but i was waiting for help.kubuntu.org :P
<jjesse> so shadeslayer mentioned the first thing to do
<jjesse> shadeslayer wans't ryanakca working on it?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: yes.. but idk the status
<jjesse> ping ryanakca on help.kubutnu.org
<shadeslayer> kim___: many of the apps have screenshots from KDE 3 environs and old instructions,think you can tidy them up?
<jjesse> if either of you find typos, grammer problems or things that are wrong in the current lucid docs please create bugs on launchpad
<JontheEchidna> agateau: weirdly enough, it sorta works if you set the associated widget to the context menu. (It activates the slot, but also makes the menu pop up at 0,0)
<JontheEchidna> :s
<shadeslayer> jjesse: cant he just update the stuff?? 
<kim___> that sounds like a big effort to make documentation
<jjesse> on the wiki or in the system docs?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: mmm, does your program have a main window?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: nope, its a KDEDModule
<jjesse> here are the current bugs in the system docs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs
<shadeslayer> jjesse: help.ubuntu isnt editable? ... never noticed that :P
<shadeslayer> ah .. those docs
<jjesse> help.ubuntu.com/community is editiable
<jjesse> help.ubuntu.com comes from the system docs
<agateau> JontheEchidna: what is run() going to do?
<jjesse> does that make ssense on the difference between the two?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> jjesse: to me it does :)
<JontheEchidna> agateau: whatever the subclass tells it to do, then this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456426/
 * shadeslayer hates wiki.k/ubuntu tho
<agateau> JontheEchidna: the standard behavior of left-click is either: show/hide a window or show/hide the context menu
<shadeslayer> moin moin is outdated...
<agateau> JontheEchidna: anything else is inconsistent imo
<jjesse> shadeslayer agreed
<JontheEchidna> agateau: for example, the RebootEvent class sends a qdbus message to KSMServer to show the reboot dialog
<shadeslayer> jjesse: i had to change my time zone in LP,to edit wiki's :P
<JontheEchidna> then runs Event::run()
<jjesse> shadeslayer thats wierd
<shadeslayer> jjesse: yeah.. it doesnt recognise my time zone... its a known bug
<shadeslayer> 2 open tickets as well
<jjesse> you live in some wierd time zone?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: so yeah, not showing something would be inconsistent, but KSNI should trust the app to show something even if it's not a QWidget controlled by the app
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I kind of agree, even if I am a bit afraid of what you are doing :)
 * agateau digs into KSNI code
<JontheEchidna> Basically we want to do ->apt notifies us that we need to reboot -> Reboot event pops up a notification and a KSNI -> user clicks on that KSNI to get reboot dialog
<JontheEchidna> we're doing that now, just with KNotification only
<shadeslayer> jjesse: set your LP time zone to Asia/Kolkata
<shadeslayer> jjesse: and see the magic ;)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: are you inheriting from KSNI?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: just from QObject
<agateau> JontheEchidna: so you did not change the behavior of KSNI::activate()
<JontheEchidna> agateau: correct
<agateau> JontheEchidna: that's weird, because the code says the only way activate() can show the context menu is if the associated widget is the menu
<JontheEchidna> I know, but it seems to be the opposite, to a degree :s
<agateau> and in this case activateRequested is not emitted
<JontheEchidna> this is the whole class: This is the whole class: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456433/
<JontheEchidna> bleh @ copypaste
<JontheEchidna> RebootEvent (and several other *Event classes) inherit this, and run show() when the KDED module tells them to do so
<JontheEchidna> well, if the user hasn't permanaently ignored them, or if they are already showing ;)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: unrelated, but you shouldn't call "delete m_notifiierItem" in Event::run()
<JontheEchidna> m_notifierItem->deleteLater()?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: yes
<agateau> JontheEchidna: if KSNI does anything else after emitting the signal it's going to crash because it's already dead
<JontheEchidna> It'd be nice if there was a less dirty method of making it go away...
<agateau> JontheEchidna: than deleting it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<agateau> JontheEchidna: why? would you want to reuse it?
<dantti> a patch to ->hide() would be great !
<dantti> I would
<agateau> dantti: if you want your icon to be permanently there, but not always visible, you can change the ItemStatus
<dantti> agateau: that's not what I want
<agateau> dantti: if it's set to Passive then Plasma systemtray won't show it by default
<dantti> I want it to go away
<JontheEchidna> ^the current printer applet is using the Passive status, but people still complain that it's in the hidden part
<dantti> yep, that sucks
<dantti> that's why in the printer-manager we delete it
<agateau> I don't think this is going to change as it would require a change of the ksni dbus protocol
<dantti> it's a shame cause with the old one it was possible to hide
<agateau> dantti: just create a simple function to recreate your item and you are done, no?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I assume you have debug symbols of kdelibs, it would be interesting to step into KSNI::activate()
<dantti> agateau: yes but it's not convienent 
<JontheEchidna> agateau: how would I do that?
<agateau> dantti: I can see that, but it's not that painful to workaround I think
<agateau> JontheEchidna: are you familiar with gdb?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I can do bt full, and such
<JontheEchidna> but I've not done much else with it
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok
<agateau> JontheEchidna: first, do yourself a favor and install cgdb :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it's a curse-frontend for gdb, but it retains the "wonderful" gdb command interface
<agateau> then you start your program with it: cgdb muon
<JontheEchidna> agateau: oh, this is kded
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok, so you need to attach to it
<JontheEchidna> (we're shipping the knotification-only version of it in 10.04)
<agateau> cgdb kded <pid-of-kded>
<agateau> then you can set a breakpoint on the method with:
<JontheEchidna> gah, not this again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/456438/
<agateau> b 'KStatusNotifierItem::activate(<tab>)'
<agateau> and
<agateau> c
 * JontheEchidna fumbles for the workaround
<agateau> mmm, I mean enter "c" (for continue) so that your program continues
<agateau> then you click your item, gdb should stop in the function
<agateau> oh
<agateau> I remember reading about that
<JontheEchidna> bug 589841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589841 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] drkonqi can't retrace crashes anymore" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589841
<JontheEchidna> yay security \o/
<agateau> you should talk to kees cook I think
<agateau> he was the one talking about this on ubuntu-desktop ml
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we've been doing email
<agateau> ok
<agateau> well, you can also restart kded
<agateau> that's a bit more brutal
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ok, got the workaround in place
<JontheEchidna> b KStatusNotifierItem::activate(QPoint const&)?
<agateau> yes
<agateau> it should tell you it set a breakpoint
<agateau> you can verify with "info breakpoints"
<JontheEchidna> yup
<agateau> or "i b" for short
<JontheEchidna> then "c", then click my icon?
<agateau> yes
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> so now it stopped at the breakpoint
<agateau> if you are in cgdb you should see the source code in the upper part of the screen
<JontheEchidna> sorta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456445/
<JontheEchidna> (gdb assumes you built it locally)
<agateau> ah
<agateau> do you have the source code for kdelibs somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> not compiled
<JontheEchidna> but yes
<agateau> not a problem
<agateau> you can point gdb to it
 * agateau tries to remember how to
<agateau> "directory <path/to/kdelibs>"
<JontheEchidna> do I have to restart gdb to do that?
<agateau> no
<agateau> I don't remember if you can point it to the base dir of if you must point it to the exact subdir
<agateau> which would be kdelibs/kdeui/notifications
<JontheEchidna> well, I have to restart kded
<JontheEchidna> (I made a mistake)
<agateau> ok
<blueyed> Since 4.5beta2 already I'm only getting e.g. "Application: Dolphin (dolphin), signal: Segmentation fault" with the kde crash handler (no backtrace). is this a kde or kubuntu problem?
<JontheEchidna> blueyed: https://launchpad.net/bugs/589841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589841 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] drkonqi can't retrace crashes anymore" [High,Confirmed]
<mfraz74> some good news the quick access widget doesn't crash plasma any more with KDE 4.5 RC1
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: yup, was a KDE problem after all and they fixed it :)
<mfraz74> just need to sort out Kopete's menu now and the lack of printer config.
<mfraz74> oh and k3b crashing when trying to configure it.
<mfraz74> i also notice that the menus in the login screen now work correctly.
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ok, back to where I was
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456449/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: with source code?
<JontheEchidna> yep, appears to have worked
<agateau> good
<agateau> now you can run the code one line at a time
<agateau> with "next" ("n" for short)
<JontheEchidna> so now it's at: 502├>    if (d->status == NeedsAttention) {
<agateau> ok, you can see after this part if checks whether associatedWidget is the menu
<agateau> let's see if it enters this if
<JontheEchidna> it went back to 499???
<JontheEchidna> (the opening bracket)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: that's the joy of debugging with code compiled in release mode
<agateau> the compiler optimized the order things are executed :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok, pressing n a few times, and it does enter the loop
<agateau> the loop?
<agateau> I see no loop in this method
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> if statement for NeedsAttention
<agateau> ok
<JontheEchidna> it does not enter if (d->associatedWidget == d->menu) {
<JontheEchidna> nor if (!d->associatedWidget) {
<agateau> oh!
<JontheEchidna> then it continues on to exit
<agateau> I just got it
<agateau> for some reason associatedWidget is not null
<agateau> so the signal does not get emitted
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> that's to be expected
<JontheEchidna> because I tried setting the associated widget as the context menu to test if that would work
<JontheEchidna> :P
<agateau> ah yes
<agateau> so it's not a bug in KSNI
<JontheEchidna> let me go back to doing setContextMenu(contextMenu) and setAssociatedWidget(0)
<JontheEchidna> (it still failed doing that)
<agateau> according to the associatedWidget should be 0, because it's initialized to the parent of the KSNI
<agateau> *according to the code
<mfraz74> bug #599424 reported
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599424 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete's system tray menu flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599424
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: did you try the new dbus libs?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: what are the new dbus libs?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I'm not getting the activated signal at all if there's not an associatedWidget
<JontheEchidna> it just pops up the context menu, even though I have the breakpoint
<agateau> interesting
 * agateau reads the code a bit more
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: lemme check
<JontheEchidna> I need to go acquire lunch. Will be back in 10 or 15 minutes
<agateau> ok, but I won't be there I am afraid
<agateau> see you at irc meeting tonight?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: libdbusmenu-qt from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<shadeslayer> might need porting
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: ii  libdbusmenu-qt2             0.3.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: so this happens to you too? ( which kde version btw? )
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: kde 4.5 RC1
<mfraz74> it has been like that since i upgraded to 4.5 beta 2
<shadeslayer> mm...maybe needs a recompile against new KDE? ( not too sure here )
<shadeslayer> ofirk: \o
<ofirk> shadeslayer: hi
<ofirk> when the meeting starts?
<shadeslayer> 90 miins
<ScottK> It would be really nice if someone would look at the DSA on kvirc and see about doing security patches for our packages.
<ScottK> It looks like Maverick is fixed.
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ill look into this
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pokey
<shadeslayer> ScottK: does libdbusmenu-qt2 need a recompile if new KDE was released?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> it could need updating, though
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ill have a go.. i think we should use a git version,current release is very un usable
<shadeslayer> but ill have to check...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: 0.4.0?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: if you have problems with 0.4.0, talk to agateau
<JontheEchidna> well, I guess he won't be on until tonight, but yeah
<JontheEchidna> he's the libdbusmenu-qt dev
<shadeslayer> :)
<lex79> o/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: its 0.3.3 thats having issues
<shadeslayer> with lucid and maverick.. 
<JontheEchidna> [12:13:10] <JontheEchidna> it could need updating, though
<shadeslayer> lex79: \o
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yes :)
<JontheEchidna> no git snapshot needed, there's a new stable release
<shadeslayer> ill make another upload.. not on Ubuntu atm :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ooohhh
<shadeslayer> then ill push for maverick as well
<JontheEchidna> it's already in maverick
<dantti> Riddell: just pushed the distro-upgrade and debconf into aptcc (tough the debconf isn't added into kpk)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok will upload for lucid in ppa :D
<shadeslayer> brb real quick ;)
<lex79> meeting at 18 utc?
 * dantti going home...
<bulldog98> lex79: 17:30
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: meeting here?
<lex79> the topic says 18
<ScottK> lex79: That's not for the meeting.  That's for tutorial's day
<lex79> ah, sorry :)
<ScottK> FYI, If I'm late for the meeting, I'm +1 all the specs.
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heh.. even you have outdated info.. we have 0.5.0 for release
<shadeslayer> :P
<mfraz74> another thing I've noticed recently is that sometimes when I click on a window, i will end up dragging it
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: looks like maverick was just updated 30 minutes ago, too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/libdbusmenu-qt
<JontheEchidna> upstream is fast ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: new Oxygen feature
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: can i disable it?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oxygen feature?
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: I can't find an option :(
<shadeslayer> i thought oxygen == Artwork 
<mfraz74> :(
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: ah, oxygen-settings
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: including a widget theme
<Quintasan|Szel> hey, hey aren't we supposed to hold a meeting? :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: 60mins
 * shadeslayer is wondering why everybody is getting the time all wrong
<Quintasan|Szel> oh
<Quintasan|Szel> it's UTC time :S
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: is that the drag windows option?
<Quintasan|Szel> then, I can go swimming
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: yeah
<Quintasan|Szel> :O
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting if possible
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> zomg... poor LP builders...
<Riddell> in 50 minutes
<shadeslayer> specially the ia64 ones....
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: the fix should be in the PPA in about 30 mins.. 
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: poke me if it doesnt :P
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: no problemo ..
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: how do i get to oxygen-settings in system settings?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw is all of kde* built ?
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: they put it as a separate program to not clutter up system setting. I don't think you can put it there
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: a lot of the less advanced settings can already be configured in systemsettings
<CIA-99> [messages] lranghetti * 1143762 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt_BR/messages/playground-sysadmin/muon.po some updates
<ryanakca> shadeslayer, jjesse: No, it was nixternal working on help.k.o
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopgk1472-jpg.jpg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not last time I looked
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cuz i haz upgrades...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how important?  we need to freeze for alpha 2
<mfraz74> going to come back in a bit
 * JontheEchidna sighs at Chromium's CSD
<bulldog98> Riddell: we can’t do meeting in #ubuntu-meeting there is already an other meeting
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lemme check
<ofirk> the Kubuntu meeting starts in 15 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting, right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: last time i saw,we had kdebase built and published...
<maco> given teh security people look to be busy in there, i imagine it'll be in here ofirk
<ofirk> ok, thanks
<maco> just talked to sbeattie
<maco> he says he doesnt think they'll go past :30 but if they do, just give them the boot
<maco> as far as he knows, they dont actually have the meeting room reserved, just kinda popped in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/egP7ggZ8
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I just came to wonder
<apachelogger> how does 18utc translate to something :30ish in CEST?
<apachelogger> obviously something is wrong ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: time for meet is 17:30 UTC
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> uh
<neversfelde> ah
<apachelogger> that is the tutorials day ^^
<shadeslayer> yes...
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 4th person to get it wrong :P
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> why does our topic constantly grow longer than my screen manages to display?
<apachelogger> holy enterprise
<apachelogger> Sput: you must give the channel topic news ticker behaviour, obviously kubuntu uses it as one
<Sput> we could add a RSS feed
<apachelogger> that would be handy too
<maco> apachelogger: you know if you mouse over it, itll expand and show the whole thing...
<maco> at least, if you're using Sputware
<maco> not for irssi
<apachelogger> Sput: well, how much work would it be to make that thingy move the text?
<Sput> we used to have that
<apachelogger> ...well, optional...
<Sput> for now, you can just hover over it
<maco> apachelogger: are you really asking him to bring back 1997 <marquee> tags?
<maco> apachelogger: what next? blink?
<apachelogger> DO NOT BLINK!
<maco> (dont blink. dont even blink. blink and you're dead)
<apachelogger> here we are going off topic now
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ofirk: how about writing a mail to the list about that topic entry of yours? :P
 * shadeslayer wonders who is on lucid + kde 4.5 RC
<apachelogger> so we can remove it
<maco> Riddell: *poke*
<apachelogger> hmhm
<apachelogger> Sput: now really, for the current topic here, a ticker would be totally appropriate
<maco> Riddell: sbeattie says they're wrapping up and we can have -meeting. i said this way up there ^
<ofirk> apachelogger: oh, we can remove it, the site is about to move to production so...
* ofirk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ofirk> apachelogger:  removed
<shadeslayer> call to people using https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta to test new libdbusmenu-qt
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> ofirk++
 * a|wen is (unexpectedly) here in time for the meeting, yay :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: write to the list
<Riddell> maco: ok thanks
 * apachelogger would have come 30 minutes late :P
 * a|wen grabs apachelogger and hold him so he stays :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. its just that i need verification to close bug 599424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599424 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete's system tray menu flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599424
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Meeting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you need verification that nothing else broke on the way, so more testing is better I imagine :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> brrrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<apachelogger> too long an agenda
<Riddell> let's try for #ubuntu-meetting
<shadeslayer> ok.. looks quite atm :P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Meeting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings in => #ubuntu-meeting
<ofirk> I will be here in 5 minutes
 * maco giggles
<maco> we should have a #kubuntu-meeting just to be divisive
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: as soon as it appears in the repository, I will install and test..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: w00t :D
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One good thing about Chromium's CSD is it's example was useful in the argument to convince Canonical to back off from CSD.
<_Groo_> could anyone confirm me if kdm is still broken in 4.5 rc1?
<JontheEchidna> it was un-broken in a packaging update to beta1
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: hey john
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: well yesterday as you know i updated to rc1, and i cant use themes yet, it gives the same error of permissions for /tmp/kde-<user>
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i think thats in the wiki page for packaging
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: any workaround?
<_Groo_> btw are you guys planning to add phonon-vlc to the release?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<JontheEchidna> It seems my definition of a "broken" kdm is a bit more severe than yours :P
<_Groo_> also ive been testing kmix with pulseaudio since 4.4 (using diferent branch) and it works very well, maybe pulse could be enabled for next kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: pulse is on by default in 10.10
<ScottK> _Groo_: Already done
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i just wanted to confirm you guys are aware of it
<_Groo_> ScottK: niiice :)
<JontheEchidna> and now that vlc 1.1 is out, debfx is working on phonon-vlc I think
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: real nice
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: so, is there a workaround for kcm?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<_Groo_> kdm i mean
<JontheEchidna> (the kdm kcm?) :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: lol wait...
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: what i mean is for kdm, the themes cant be applied
<JontheEchidna> KDM KControl Module
<JontheEchidna> == KDM KCM
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yus?
<JontheEchidna> acronymns++
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: he shows up and run, but when i click apply it says it cant save the config files
<_Groo_> on another news in lucid the kde printer configuration is broken (again) :P
<_Groo_> so my question is (for KDM specifically), is there a workaround?
<JontheEchidna> maybe kdesudo kcmshell4 kdm?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: let me try, but its the same behhaviour as root, so it shouldnt matter
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: same thing
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1891244
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: maybe kdm isnt calling the authorization window? changing time for ex works just fine
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: it worries me cause if im getting bitten maybe some other users are
<kim> Is there anyone in here that can help me get started with the documentation. Sorry to make such a fuss, but since I am not a programmer, I have to contribute in a way I can. 
<bulldog98> kim: please wait until end of the meeting than everybody will have time
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: after installing the new libdbusmenu-qt5 package (amd64) and a reboot, the Kopete menu doesn't flash anymore, and is a lot more responsive :)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: woot
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: lets close that beastie shall we  ;D
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I might get some more feedback, but I am much happier with menu responsiveness :)
<shadeslayer> cool
 * Quintasan|Szel wonders why he didn't nominate himself for council
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: lol
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: you could try to oust me in a year, I think. (Next election)
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: :>
<JontheEchidna> :3
<nixternal> ooh, a meeting
<jjesse> now?
<nixternal> i should have applied for membership, though I haven't done a damn thing :)
<Quintasan|Szel> nixternal: well, you can try doing it now before we finish :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: fix bug 1 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nixternal> i need to go and get a damn hard drive for my server so i can leave it up all the time...i miss using mutt...tired of using the gmail interface :)
<nixternal> shadeslayer: bug 1 will never get fixed
<shadeslayer> you will probably become ubuntu core dev :P
<nixternal> i have closed it numerous times in the past just to piss people off
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gratz btw
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for shadeslayer 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to shadeslayer.
<JontheEchidna> That page takes too long to load....
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug 599424 by new libdbus-qt ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599424 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete's system tray menu flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599424
<shadeslayer> is fixed..
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: throw me a package and I'll review/sponsor after the meeting
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh.. sponsor for what? :)
<shadeslayer> its in kubuntu beta ppa already :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, right, already in maverick :)
<lex79> if it's fixed, mark it fixed release
<apachelogger> ohh
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah i did :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: blur works in rc1 \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * apachelogger notes that networkmanagement plasmoid looks a lot better that way ^^
<shadeslayer> that remids me.. have to test out RC1
<shadeslayer> brb
<ScottK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~blca/+archive/ppa/ looks like someone that might be worth recruiting.
<shadeslayer> RC seems to be slow...
<shadeslayer> very slow if i may add
<JontheEchidna> seems fine here
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> ofirk, agateau, shadeslayer: You should be approved as members of ~kubuntu-members on lp and receive an @ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org email address soonish - for other benefits please review https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Membership
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wheee
<apachelogger> Thanks for contributing to Kubuntu and once again welcome :)
<agateau> apachelogger: \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will we get a email about the aliases ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: btw, what are you going to package when you will be giving a lecture on KTD?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not think so, just try sending to yourlp@ubuntu.com every once in a while, you should get it to your primary listed email address on launchpad then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdetoys... thats the smallest :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ok
<agateau> ok, celebration dinner time!
<JontheEchidna> I think with some careful upstream maintaining, kdetoys could be removed in a kde minor release^
<JontheEchidna> (e.g. moving amor to kdegames and giving the boot to unmaintained stuff)
<Quintasan> well I think that was covered last year but I can give a short talk on packaing plasmoids :P
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order party for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get party for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides party down the bar to everyone
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the party think again?
<shadeslayer> *thing
<apachelogger> just party
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> order party
 * apachelogger is wondering why the for is not working though
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure,we can do it together :D
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> Quintasan: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<apachelogger> wrong condition chain it seems
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Quintasan> ohwow.jpg
<jussi> this maybe because I have debfx's packages installed, but: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.4.90-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/network.svgz', which is also in package plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0:0.9~svn1137272-0ubuntu1~lucid0
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> jussi: does debfx has nm packages as well?
<jussi> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm... only debfx can tell then :D
<debfx> jussi: yes it's because of nm package, you shouldn't use it with kde 4.5
<jussi> debfx: its getting replaced, no?
<debfx> jussi: I think it's already in the beta ppa
<jussi> debfx: yeah, so it should be getting overwrtten then, I suppose
<debfx> jussi: you should upgrade nm first
<jussi> yeah, it got upgraded in the process :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: are you able to put up the KDE SC rc 1 story on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> can just copy the last beta story
<Riddell> with a "packages still compiling in maverick" notice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh.. KDE RC1 works on maverick
<Quintasan> lucid too
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/T2spBv.html << from my maverick machine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but it's not yet all compiled in the archives
<shadeslayer> weird...
<shadeslayer> maybe amd64 is done?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so your saying we do plasmoids? ( im more experienced with kdeartwork and stuff ) 
<shadeslayer> ill have a poke around plasmoids tho
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: plasmoids are very easy
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if we get some minions the we can set up a ppa
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> because uploading most of em to archive would be a bad idea
<shadeslayer> of course...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe we can create a team on lp for the time being?
<shadeslayer> ~kubuntu-plasmoids :P
<Quintasan> well, I don't think we need that now
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> I'm just too lazy to create it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: haha ... ok ill look into it in 2-3 days.. 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that was too easy
<Quintasan> :{
<Quintasan> :P I mean
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we'll see :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's stressing, I bet I would forget it if I was the one being questioned :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whew... i thought you were going to grill me like anything :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: MOTU is sometimes worse
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: "What was your biggest mistake?"
<Quintasan> 1,5 minutes later
<Quintasan> I was thinking about it for 1,5 minute
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the new BSD is short, but if you try to paste an old BSD license you can notice the thanks part takes twice the license place :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for lex79 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to lex79.
<lex79> thanks Quintasan :)
<apachelogger> there are multiple BSD licenses, so the answer of having to deploy the full license along the source is entirely correct because just saying BSD would be amibous in any case
<Quintasan> :D
 * lex79 is awesome
 * apachelogger agrees
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you see what happens when you apply for kubuntu-dev :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You'd better get some easy questions for me then :P
<lex79> I'm feeling a bit under pressure
<lex79> how so? :D
<Quintasan> are we finished with things on #ubuntu-meeting?
<apachelogger> no easy questions there, no one gets into my playground without careful grilling first :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Kubuntu Meeting :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 4
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
 * lex79 smoke a cigarette, is better
<apachelogger> ah, look, the topic is of sensible lenght again
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> lex79: ^^ you are supposedly half way in already
<lex79> \o/
<Quintasan> well
<lex79> ^ he left
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, apachelogger: about Project Neon
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> dont have the time right now with training and all :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you threw it at me without any explanations and I must say the code is crap and I really don't know how it should work
<shadeslayer> can barely manage rekonq + packages + merges :P
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what was the process (ie. how were you using it) to build those?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you just do not see the beauty of the design
<apachelogger> get source | invoke distro build | do other stuff
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the beauty of your design is that it doesn't work now
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> distro builder does in our case : iter over successfully fetched sources -> for each source merge it with a generic packaging and specific packaging for the particular package -> dput
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it worked for me :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: first of all, which should be executed first: amarok.rb or kde.rb
<apachelogger> you are just missing deps supposedly
<shadeslayer> lex79: how did you survive that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: amarok.rb qt (or all, some argument)
 * shadeslayer gives +100 to lex79
<apachelogger> that will build qt-copy
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> fetch source | invoke distro builder
<shadeslayer> just read the backlog :D
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> maybe you need to use kde.rb nowadays :P
<apachelogger> well, just check the two scripts
<lex79> shadeslayer: thanks if it's a compliment :)
<apachelogger> one will contain the magic to build qt
<apachelogger> that one you use to get a qt-copy package up
<shadeslayer> lex79: of course it was :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: so now your a kubuntu dev?
<lex79> thanks :)
<Quintasan> damn you svn
<Quintasan> when the move to GIT will be complete?
<lex79> shadeslayer: read kubuntu-devel list
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what I would do though is push jamesw along to get his recipe stuff going
<shadeslayer> lex79: okies :D
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks for sent the email to the ML
<Quintasan> apachelogger: who is jamesw?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yup, no problem
<apachelogger> then you can basically implement neon using launchpad board utils
<apachelogger> which is of course much better suited anyway
<Quintasan> >launchpad board utils
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the dude working on distributed packaging
<Quintasan> you got lost me there
<Quintasan> whats that?
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger you guys free this weekend?
<Quintasan> kde.rb starts with kdesupport
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I have holidays so, you know
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> oh crap
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i have holidays too,but theres this fricking training i have to attend
<Quintasan> I forgot I going to Muse concert :P
<Quintasan> I'm*
<shadeslayer> VSAT's is a huge huge ... you know.... subject :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: can kubuntu members vote ?
<lex79> no, only kubuntu-dev
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> i would have voted +1 tho :D
<lex79> thanks anyway :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: none of those scripts build qt for starters
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger lex79 ( if your interested ) maybe we can revive project neon this weekend
<shadeslayer> study the code and all
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I would vote to rewrite it
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly free this weekend
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> so.. i guess thats a yes 
<Quintasan> well, let's get the script rolling
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks for the mail
<Quintasan> maybe it will sync the svn now
<shadeslayer> btw i propose updating the ppa every 2 weeks...
<shadeslayer> or after every 2 snapshots...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one more thing, there is no output when it's doing svn co
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it downloads something
<Quintasan> ohhh
<Quintasan> brb syncing Qt
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> oh man
<Quintasan> I hope it will at least succeed in fetching the sources
<Quintasan> if not then I'm going to rewrite it in python
<shadeslayer> update-apt-xapi is taking up 130 MBs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> </troll>
<apachelogger> huh?
<shadeslayer> oh.. thats going to make apachelogger very fluffy
<Quintasan> :3
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: more like </trollface>
 * apachelogger told Quintasan what to do already :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: QTrollface :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose Quintasan's trollface app leaks mem
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: more like </trollface>
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what?
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> you are a memleaker!!!!
<JontheEchidna> (accidentally hit up)
<Quintasan> how come?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: first of all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's TROLLFACE
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> who said it's going to use ur mem wisely? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: go and fix qt examples
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/trollface-1.0.tar.bz2
<ScottK> All ur mem are belong to us?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go and fix Quintasan plz
<Quintasan> ScottK: something like this
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: exec(fixme)? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, it's not done and needs some bugs worked out, but I haz initial support for KSNI in kubuntu-notification-helper
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I thought you fixed it when you said to file a bug on it :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: please revu the new Event api additions: http://pastebin.com/RE8GNvuF
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: noo.. lex79 is looking after that
<apachelogger> KSNI
<Quintasan> oh, okay
<apachelogger> kubuntu super natural insects?
<lex79> what?
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> lex79: qt4-demos :D
<apachelogger> kubuntu sexy nude integrity
<lex79> ah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KStatusNotifierItem
<Quintasan> wut Qt source takes 600mb?!
<JontheEchidna> though I like yours better :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ooh
<apachelogger> kubuntu scifi nano intelligence
<apachelogger> ah oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we can ship qt on a CD
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Qbuntu :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KSNI is not a terribly cool name
<Quintasan> :DD
<apachelogger> doesnt roll either
<apachelogger> BTW
<apachelogger> kubuntu-dev quorum is 3/3 or majority
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. where the hell my QTrollface can leak mem? @_@
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could you have made individual diffs for the changes? :P
<shadeslayer> ok guys gtg.. have to wake up @ 7 tomorrow ..  -.-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: glib :P
<JontheEchidna> oh
<shadeslayer> bye all.. and thanks :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: glib what? :S
 * JontheEchidna is not sure how to split those up
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> the JontheEchidna uses the qstringbuilder
<apachelogger> how very wise
<JontheEchidna> yus
<JontheEchidna> <3
<apachelogger> EXTERMINATE
<apachelogger> -----
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> sorry
<JontheEchidna> btw, I also committed some const correctness fixes
 * apachelogger has these misbehaviours all of a sudden
<JontheEchidna> as well as more QStringBuilder porting
<apachelogger> Quintasan: glib the mother of all memleaks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: m_notifierItem->setAssociatedWidget(NULL);
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> that was an experiment
<JontheEchidna> I'm testing a bug in KSNI
<apachelogger> #define NULL Quintasan
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> there now your notifier eats Quintasan
<apachelogger> happy? :P
<JontheEchidna> I was seeing if somehow 0 wasn't satisfying a !bool condition
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: i18nc would be nice, while you are at it
<JontheEchidna> but that appears not to be the problem
 * JontheEchidna will revert NULL to 0 before he commits
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is contextMenu parented by the notifier?
<apachelogger> I mean, after you use setContextMenu(contextMenu)
<apachelogger> who will take care of deleting that beastie
<JontheEchidna> no, but it should be. fixed
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> it needs a qwidget if we are to parent it
<JontheEchidna> so we'll have to delete it manuallyh
<JontheEchidna> which means it needs to be a member var
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> I have to go home now
<JontheEchidna> will fix when I get back
<JontheEchidna> also, I knwo the actual implementation has some boogs
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> yeah :P
<JontheEchidna> like closing the KSNI is currently connected to ignore forever
<JontheEchidna> and a bunch of other little beasties
<JontheEchidna> I just need to know if the new member vars/private functions are sane
<apachelogger> I do think so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you should consider making the event be based on KSNI though
<apachelogger> OTOH that is designwise a bad choice :D
<JontheEchidna> also I want to make show() get passed a kicon, not a qpixmap
<JontheEchidna> (see my todo)
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Nightrose> does anyone have time to help me rescue a broken system after a failed upgrade to 10.04? :(
<neversfelde> Nightrose: what happened?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: computer decided to reboot in the middle of upgrade
<Nightrose> i finished from command line with dist-upgrade after the reboot
<Nightrose> now it hangs when it should show kdm
<neversfelde> Nightrose: is everything configured? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Nightrose> neversfelde: hmm let me try to get a console...
<lex79> ciao gp[8] :) welcome where dreams come true :P
<ScottK> Also check to see which kernel you're running.  If it's still on the old kernel, not booting would not be suprising.
<lex79> ScottK: you missed my grill :(
<ScottK> Yeah.  I'm busy with $WORK right now, I'll catch up later.
<Nightrose> ScottK: k thx
<gp[8]> ih lex79 :) where dreams come true? :D
<lex79> yep
<gp[8]> lol
<Nightrose> neversfelde: jep seems ok there
<Nightrose> checking kernel now
<Nightrose> 2.6.32-23
<neversfelde> yes, old kernel
<neversfelde> no sorry
<neversfelde> I forgot that I use maverick for a moment :)
<a|wen> Nightrose: which kind of graphics card do you have?
<Nightrose> a|wen: no idea - how do i find out?
<a|wen> Nightrose: "lspci" should show you ... it was more, if you remembered if you installed proprietary drivers in the past
<lex79> lspci | grep -i vga
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> ati radeon  9800 pro
<a|wen> hmm ... try to (re)move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it exists?)
<Nightrose> k
<a|wen> if it was there, and you moved it out, then try to reboot
<Nightrose> i did - seems to be showing the end of a trace now
 * Nightrose tries to figure out how to scroll up
<Nightrose> hmmmmm doesn't work it seems
<Nightrose> :/
<a|wen> Nightrose: also try to start aptitude "sudo aptitude" ... do you have an item on the list named "obsolete and locally created packages"?
<Nightrose> i can't get into anything graphic
<Nightrose> just command line
<a|wen> Nightrose: it is commandline :)
<Nightrose> oh...
 * Nightrose tries
<Nightrose> a|wen: jep
<Nightrose> 211
<a|wen> Nightrose: if that item is on the list, look through the packages if any of them looks graphics related (fglrx?)
<a|wen> (only the packages under that item)
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> a|wen: doesn't look like it :/
<a|wen> Nightrose: you could try to paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if you can get internet access from the machine)
<Nightrose> i'll have a look in there
<Nightrose> a|wen: pastebin.com/iY1G3apy
<a|wen> Nightrose: you are sure, that there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file now?
 * a|wen looks a bit at the line "Setting screen physical size to 380 x 238" ... that looks wrong
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> i moved it
<a|wen> uh, unless that is real physical size
<Nightrose> it's a 19" screen
<Nightrose> so nope ;-)
<Nightrose> i think
<a|wen> 38 x 23 cm ;)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: maybe a whole reconfigure of X ?
<shadeslayer> just a suggestion.. im off to bed now :P
 * shadeslayer just finished watching clone wars :P
<a|wen> shadeslayer: deleting xorg.conf will make it auto-configure everything
<shadeslayer> a|wen: yes,but after deleting it,dont you have to run nvidia-xconfig ( for nvidia cards ) , dunno about ATi
<a|wen> Nightrose: what happens, when you start it ... do you see a mouse or anything, or just black screen?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oohh try startkde and see what happens
<shadeslayer> that should give a idea as to whats the issue
<Nightrose> k - sec
<Nightrose> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to X server
<Nightrose> (for startkde)
<apachelogger> startx
<apachelogger> startkde will not launch an X server
 * apachelogger needs to go to bed though
<apachelogger> :(
<Nightrose> screwy graphics
<Nightrose> can't see anything useful besides garbage
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<a|wen> Nightrose: do you have the package "fglrx" installed?
<Nightrose> checking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. so startkde only launches KDE stuff?? no X ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also i found out that X is leaking.. nothing related to KDE...thats why my mem consumption is high
<Nightrose> a|wen: doesn't look like it
<Nightrose> should i install it?
<a|wen> Nightrose: good ... no, you should nuke it, if it was there
<shadeslayer> open source drivers for ATi are now in the repos ;)
<shadeslayer> work pretty good,from what i hear
<a|wen> shadeslayer: it uses the open source drivers
 * ScottK looks at the way kde* is starting to dominate the buildds and thinks all is right with the world again.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe
<shadeslayer> im getting updates in waves
<a|wen> Nightrose: hmm, i'm a bit out of ideas here ... the log-file doesn't show anything; according to it, it looks like everything works out fine
<shadeslayer> x seriously needs to fixed :|
<Nightrose> :/ thx a|wen
<Nightrose> any other ideas anyone?
<Nightrose> i really need to get this system up again soon because i need to prepare my akademy talks
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: well...  try sudo apt-get -f install
<Nightrose> nothing
<shadeslayer> does it say anything?
<Nightrose> just a few packages that are no longer needed
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: #ubuntu-x then
<shadeslayer> gods of X :P
<shadeslayer> sarvatt should be around... 
<Nightrose> ok thx
<a|wen> Nightrose: check that kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: good night.. hope you get your system fixed :)
<Nightrose> a|wen: jep installed
<Nightrose> thx shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> may the force be with you :D
<Nightrose> heh
<a|wen> Nightrose: "sudo apt-get --fix-policy install"
<shadeslayer> a|wen: thats a new one :D
<Nightrose> a|wen: ah that shows a few upgrades...
<Nightrose> should i do them?
 * shadeslayer goes to man pages
<a|wen> Nightrose: give it a go
<Nightrose> k
<a|wen> shadeslayer: installs all missing recommended packages (check that kubuntu-desktop is installed and doing that might fix it sometimes)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: omg thats not  even in man pages
<shadeslayer> :D
<a|wen> shadeslayer: no ... iirc there is a bug report against apt in debian, that it is undocumented in the man page ;)
<a|wen> thats where you should look it up :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> weird.. rekonq is still writing stuff.. and i closed it 30 mins ago
<a|wen> shadeslayer: debian bug 578020
<ubottu> Debian bug 578020 in apt "apt-get: --fix-policy not documented" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/578020
<shadeslayer> a|wen: awesome :D
<a|wen> Nightrose: your machine is using GMT+2 time ?
<Nightrose> it should be yes
<a|wen> then that is why I am confused ... the Xorg.0.log is not from after the restart after removing xorg.conf
<Nightrose> hmm interesting
<Nightrose> might not have survived the restart then
<a|wen> you did restart it and had the grahical interface fail to start?
<Nightrose> with startx in recovery mode
<Nightrose> then i get screwy graphics and i can't do anything anymore
<a|wen> not the best sign
<a|wen> Nightrose: try rebooting in non-recovery mode, and do a new pastebinning
<Nightrose> i get the bootsplash and then screwy graphics
<Nightrose> can't do anything again
<a|wen> so X starts ... then the question is what causes the scewy graphics
<a|wen> (hopefully the new log shows something)
<Nightrose> i'm not sure X stars
<Nightrose> *starts
<a|wen> hmm, the timestamp in the log should reveal that
<Nightrose> k sec
<Nightrose> http://pastebin.com/nUGeSNMX
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hngh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no utf-8 support in that damn script?
<a|wen> Nightrose: it confirms that X is being started, and from the log it looks to be successfully; might be some incompatible settings, that is being used, but it is hard to know, what is causing it
<Nightrose> :/
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1143852 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h muonui.rc) Add a "safe upgrade" feature, and stick a QAction for it in the file menu. (Useful for when you want to upgrade without removing kdebase because kdebase-data built but as arch-all but amd64 is still a bit behind)
<JontheEchidna> they say necessity was the mother of invention ;)
<JontheEchidna> not that I'm doing anything new there, but...
 * JontheEchidna wanders off to play mario kart
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please pick a different name though.  "safe-upgrade" is something aptitude does and I don't think it's quite the same.
<a|wen> Nightrose: you could try booting using the vesa driver ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf should look like this http://pastebin.com/v6eZX8RW
<Nightrose> ok will try
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> a|wen: doesn't show anything then after the bootsplash - looks like the monitor isn't getting any input
<Quintasan> GRRR
<Nightrose> indeed :(
<Nightrose> mpfh
<Nightrose> and i don't even have a clue where to look for more help
<Nightrose> #ubuntu-x is silent
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: any idea how to make ruby utf-8 aware?
<a|wen> Nightrose: strange ... hope you get it fixed
<Nightrose> nixternal: around?
<Nightrose> you helped me with my X problem last time...
<Nightrose> need help! :)
<Nightrose> a|wen: yea :/  thx for trying
<ulysses> KDE – Légy szabad!
<ulysses> uhm, sorry
<ulysses> the load goas a bit high:P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I think I get it now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: got that Project Neon gpg key?
<Riddell> lex79: with creative commons licences you first have to work out which CC licence it is and whether or not it's a free one.  there's lots of CC licences and many aren't free enough for main/universe, anything noncommercial isn't free
<lex79> ok I see thanks :)
<Riddell> you also have to consider the version, anything CC 2.0 isn't accepted in debian for technical reasons, although ubuntu does accept it, but it's best to get upstream to change to 3.0 if possible
<Riddell> then you just have to make sure that CC-BY-SA isn't mixing with anything GPL (e.g. can't embed a CC-BY-SA icon in a GPL app with qt resources files)
<Riddell> because the licences are incompatible
<lex79> btw I'm the only one that care about symbol files, and work to updating it ;) except you and JontheEchidna I think
<Riddell> they're easy to forget, I'm not in the habit of thinking about them much of the time
<lex79> ok now I see your email :)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ppl, can you guys update QT 4.7 for a mroe recent git? the current version  breaks krdc and other embedded apps
<_Groo_> see http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-10809
<lex79> seems not already fixed
<_Groo_> lex79: yeah :( well have to wait a little
<_Groo_> just informing that the current lucid backport + kde 4.5 are suffering from this bug
<lex79> so, why we should update Qt ?
<_Groo_> lex79: not now.. when this bug is fixed
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> lex79: Not the only one http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=587012
<ubottu> Debian bug 587012 in python2.6 "python2.6: Symbols missing from symbol file" [Normal,Fixed]
<_Groo_> ScottK: that one breaks printer settings right?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Not as far as I know.  It's fixed in Ubuntu in any case.
<_Groo_> ScottK: or unrelated? i didnt look at printer settings yet
<lex79> ScottK: right :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: ahh kde printer setting is a deprecated symbol that was removed in 4.5
<_Groo_> ScottK: bummer
<_Groo_> ScottK: whos the dev on this one? is it kubuntu specific?
<ScottK> Sort of.  It's upstream, but Riddell is the main developer.  dantii is working on a replacement.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k ScottK [, tks
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> system-config-printer-kde has no symbols, it's all python
<ryanakca> Riddell: Aye, I'm heading out the door, I'll post it when I get back in about ~1:30...
<Riddell> ryanakca: i did it already but the URL could do with being nicer
<ScottK> Riddell: By my count kubuntu-dev has 8 direct members, so 5 is a majority.
<ScottK> Only one more needed for lex79.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-29
<ScottK> NCommander: Could you rescore kdebase-workspace kdebindings (for armel)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I labeled it "cautious upgrade"
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: use C++ :P (I've never used ruby)
<JontheEchidna> oh, but you probably mean for neon
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger would know more than me
<JontheEchidna> whee, k3b 2.0.0
<JontheEchidna> we should put that in lucid-backports
<JontheEchidna> btw, we don't want to disable k3b-i18n, it has translated docs too
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually we're disabling the english docs, so...
<JontheEchidna> nevermind :)
<lex79> :)
<ScottK-droid> NCommander: Thanks. Could I please have kdegraphics too?
<lex79> seems there are progress on dr konqi issue :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are the k3b docs still for KDE3?  If not, we should probably activate them.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: still for kde3
<JontheEchidna> they're moving to online docs for 2.1
<ScottK> OK
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: techbase?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hi, about the libqapt linking problem, yes I do have polkit-qt-1 installed
 * Tm_T hates this flu and cough
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Tm_T> I assume it being different path than some other stuff confuses
<Tm_T> ie path issue
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah. probably
<JontheEchidna> it's using a straight -lpolkit-qt-1
<JontheEchidna> I don't know the macro for it
<JontheEchidna> I should ask drf
<Tm_T> or look how others do it
<JontheEchidna> Most other things use KAuth
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> KAuth uses polkit-qt-1
<Tm_T> heh
<JontheEchidna> ...so I'll go take a look at that :)
<Tm_T> KAuth saves a lot I guess
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but I wanted to not have a kde dep in libqapt, leave that to the app to decide
<Tm_T> wise thing, I agree
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: could you try this patch please? http://pastebin.com/3VtEGCHc
<Tm_T> will do, thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: Changing the URL would break any links to it already out there, but I can make it pretty if you would like
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: perfect, thanks
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ...but
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143886 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/CMakeLists.txt Use the proper CMake macro when linking to polkit-qt-1-core. That was tricky to find.
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: currently it doesn't install dbus files to install path but system dir
<JontheEchidna> more macro digging ;)
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> indeed, it could install to $INSTALLPATH/etc/dbus-1 instead of just /etc/dbus-1
<Tm_T> although I don't know how well it would work, only one way to find out
<Tm_T> should work just fine
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: could you try ${DBUS_SYSTEM_SERVICES_INSTALL_DIR} ?
<JontheEchidna> for org.kubuntu.qaptworker.service
<JontheEchidna> actually, let me just whip up a patch, got a few more too :)
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, just this should do it (in a hackish way)
<JontheEchidna> ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/../etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<JontheEchidna> all of the macros I found seem kde-specific
<Tm_T> you should consult https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-buildsystem
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: also, that's wrong (:
<Tm_T> I just realised
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: in my case it would be ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/etc/dbus-1/system.d/
<JontheEchidna> I added a ${SYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR} flag that defaults to /etc, that you can do -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR to set
<Tm_T> that would be necessary for anyone who do build their own kde I guess
<Tm_T> unless interested to touch their /etv
<Tm_T>  /etc even
<Tm_T> this is tricky, I see
<JontheEchidna> yeah :I(
<JontheEchidna> *:(
<Daskreech> <:(
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/5gmbuwJ5
<JontheEchidna> magics!
<JontheEchidna> for "normal" installs of /usr/, it uses /etc
<JontheEchidna> otherwise, it uses what you set as the install prefix to
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1143890 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/CMakeLists.txt (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Magic for detecting the sysconfig dir. On prefixes of "/usr", it'll most likely
<CIA-99> be in /etc, but where the prefix is different, this is most likely an install
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: ^
<lex79> this bug 599490 is weird 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599490 in phonon (Ubuntu) "libphonon-dev has wrong dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599490
<lex79> someone should try to install libphonon-dev in Lucid with beta backport enabled
 * ScottK is gonna try it.
<ScottK> nixternal, NCommander: We need your vote for lex79's kubuntu-dev application.
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: indeed
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: thanks (:
<Tm_T> humm, I wonder why Shaman doesn't show package depends
<JontheEchidna> ah, that qapt shaman backend is very wip
<JontheEchidna> like, very :D
<angelo> Hello
<ScottK> NCommander: New upstream release didn't help.  kdebindings still needs your help on armel: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51092349/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdebindings_4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> ScottK: is there a log for his dev app?
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  See kubuntu-devel mail list.
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> voted
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah, I need to go beat it
<NCommander> ScottK: er, I'm not on the council
<hrw> morning
<hrw> any information when kdepim newer then 4.4.4 will be available?
<hrw> njpatel: you here?
<njpatel> hrw, morning dude
 * njpatel 's first ping in kubuntu-devel
<njpatel> :)
<fabo> Riddell: qt-assistant-compat commited on git.d.o
<agateau> hey njpatel, what brings you here?
<njpatel> agateau, I'm always here :)
<hrw> guys: when will KDE handle xrandr properly?
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/06/29/switched-to-ati-radeon/ describes my system and problem
<agateau> njpatel: oh ok :)
<njpatel> agateau, you know, keeping an eye on the enemy etc
<njpatel> ;)
<agateau> njpatel: heh
<milian> apachelogger: late pong (was on a festival), yes I have contacts to the kate devs
<milian> I am one of them after all ;-)
<apachelogger> milian: last time I was into that there was a war between kdevelop and kate :P
<apachelogger> sounded a bit like vi vs. emacs
<milian> not war but well quite a bit of emotions :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<milian> it's kinda settled now anyways
<milian> how come you ask?
<apachelogger> milian: so, any chance of getting the backup-at-save feature turned off by default?
<milian> sure, quite easy for you as a packager, no?
<milian> simply change the default settings
<apachelogger> milian: well, yeah, but I would lik eot get this done upstream ;)
<apachelogger> or at least know why it is default to begin with
<milian> well I doubt it gets turned of for 4.5 but assuming/hoping the VI-mode gsoc works out we get something better for 4.x, x > 5
<milian> I dunno why it's default by default, probably because someone thought it should be that way
<milian> -default +enabled
<milian> apachelogger: the gsoc tries to implement vi-like swapfiles for proper error recovery
<milian> which would be actually useful
<milian> compared to the backup files :)
<apachelogger> ohhh, indeed
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ supposedly we should decativate that the dark force that is backup files and publicly praise how awesome vi-like swp files will be as to ensure that there shall be those soonish :P
<milian> well I haven't seen any code from that gsoc so far
<milian> but there should be some - at least I think so
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: btw you know how to choose what backend to use with shaman?
<CIA-99> [messages] zepires * 1143997 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/messages/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<agateau> Riddell: ping, do you have a bof scheduled for Akademy?
<freinhard> hi!
<Riddell> agateau: nope, I was hoping you'd do that
<Riddell> good morning freinhard 
<agateau> Riddell: ok, so you are still up for a joint bof
<freinhard> just added the beta packports repository for kde 4.5rc1, this will remove kubuntu-netbook since it depends on kdebase-workspace-bin
<agateau> Riddell: there are still quite a few timeslots available for a bof, do you have any bof you do not want to skip? (so that I pick a compatible slot)
<freinhard> and kdebase-workspace-bin gets removed because of unsatisfied dependencies
<freinhard> somehow really wierd since i think all dependencies could be satisfied
<agateau> Riddell: is Tuesday 15:00 ok for you?
<Riddell> agateau: yes, good for me
<Riddell> freinhard: kdebase-workspace-bin shouldn't get removed
<freinhard> this is really random! deleted /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstates* and /root/.aptitude two times till it resolved everything propperly!
<freinhard> does data from .kde/share/apps/kmail/ get migrated in 4.5rc1 yet?
<agateau> Riddell: ok, scheduled
<Riddell> freinhard: yes
<freinhard> Riddell: so the packages already ship kmail2?
<Riddell> KMail: 1.13.3
<freinhard> um, i'm confused. so if data gets migrated to akonadi, how's kmail 1.13.3 supposed to access it?
<Riddell> it doesn't get migrated for akonadi, it's used in the normal way for kmail 1.13.3
<Riddell> just spotted this in a debian commit   +Standards-Version: 3.9.0
<hrw> any info when kmail 4.4.90 will land in repo?
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: -DSHAMAN_BACKEND=PACKAGEKIT or -DSHAMAN_BACKEND=APT (the old apt backend that's less working than QApt's)
<Riddell> hrw: there no such thing, kdepim aren't releasing yet
<hrw> ah, good to know
<ScottK> Riddell: For the netbook stuff, how does it handle default settings?
<Riddell> ScottK: same as because except KDEDIRS is set in /usr/bin/startkde based on screen size instead of unconditionally in /etc/X11/xsession/
<ScottK> Ah, so we still get netbook default settings if that picks netbook.
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I see, shame it's build time option... interesting results I get, though
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144150 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp What we get from the QApt Worker is really a package name, not a file name.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144160 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (CommitWidget.cpp CommitWidget.h MainWindow.cpp) There are headers in the download widget for when both the cache updates and when packages are being downloaded. Use one in the commit widget too for consistency.
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144167 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ReviewWidget.cpp Connect to the new signal for refreshing the buttons of the DetailWidget's main tab
<a|wen> Riddell: are we ready to release 4.4.5 later today? as in how's kde-l10n coming along?
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> a|wen: building now
<a|wen> wonderfully
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> le fu-
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: hello, do you still have that spare computer running? I have some time and I want to try Project Neon
<Riddell> I can turn it on
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, it would be awesome cause I have *cough* active WoW player and uploading things bigger than 10 MB is impossible
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: first of all, why the hel do we have two team for project neone?
<Quintasan> oh crap
<Quintasan> it's a  user @_@
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144200 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/ (PackageModel.cpp PackageModel.h) Pass the QList to add/removePackages as const. No optimization since QList is implicitly shared, but it's a good idea anyways to avoid stupid coding errors in the future
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Will be Muon part of the default Maverick installation?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it'll be ready in time
<JontheEchidna> Best not to rush these sort of things anyways, else you end up with stuff like adept and kpackagekit in Kubuntu 8.10/9.04 ;)
<JontheEchidna> not a pretty memory
 * ulysses hated Adept in Intrepid
<ulysses> back to KTorrent translation:/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: neon poke
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: my ruby knowledge == 0 for neon,can i learn as i go ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I will first try to make that crap upload to right ppa
<shadeslayer> oohh.. my p.u.c account was activated :P
<shadeslayer> hmm.. my membership to kubuntu-bugs is about to expire.. how come that happened?
<Riddell> it has a timeout like most memberships
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bah.. :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same applies for Kubuntu Memberships ? 
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> just renew it
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw after https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1/+build/1815070 is done building can you rebuild sparc of kdeartwork,games and accessibility 
<Riddell> ok just remind me at the time
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got a question if your free for a bit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did kdepim also release a new version? and wasnt it supposed to be out next month?
<shadeslayer> or was it something else ? ( it was some akonadi stuff... i dont remember properly )
<Riddell> kdepim is delayed
<Riddell> see http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2010-June/003956.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok,thanks :)
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: poke .. can you have a look at bug 565376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in bughugger (Ubuntu) "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<shadeslayer> im just going to verify if the problem exsists on maverick as well
<rickspencer3> urk
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144265 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> What we're really doing here in all cases is setting the Model's package list to
<CIA-99> an entirely new set of packages. We don't have to iterate over each package we
<rickspencer3> shadeslayer, I'm sorry, but I don't see myself having time to debug this this week
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: ok,no problem,but please have a look when your free ;)
<rickspencer3> the error message suggests that desktopcouch is not properly installed on that system
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: ok,ill just give this a try on maverick as well :)
<rickspencer3> the error is here:     from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase
<JontheEchidna> adding packages to the model just went from being 0.11% of the application's cost to 0.00% \o/
<rickspencer3> so there's a one line repro script for you ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: btw im on maverick.. no more lucid :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: is gnome-keyring installed?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hold on.. im just installing bughugger on maverick :)
<shadeslayer> ok .. well it started up :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44587778/Dependencies.txt
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: it fails on authorization
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: doesnt open a browser
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/bughugger:393: GtkWarning: Unable to show 'https://edge.launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=4q5F6G7rCk3ZfnB8f8hC': Operation not supported
<JontheEchidna> So it looks like python-desktopcouch depends on python-gnomekeyring, but since that's a python library for gnome-keyring it doesn't depend on the actual runtime package
<JontheEchidna> bughugger should probably depend on gnome-keyring
<JontheEchidna> or perhaps python-desktopcouch
<JontheEchidna> since the library does need gnome-keyring to not python-crash
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok,so can i upload a debdiff and ask for SRU?
<shadeslayer> now its stuck at " Launchpad says im Done :P "
<shadeslayer> user has granted authentication, please wait for handshake 
<JontheEchidna> You'd have to ask the bughugger and python-desktopcouch maintainers which package should have the dependency
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well.. rickspencer3 is the bughugger maintainer :)
<JontheEchidna> but I think that as long as you aren't getting the traceback in bughugger anymore then your new problem is a separate bug
<shadeslayer> seems so :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: what about the old problem? about bughugger not starting 
<JontheEchidna> see my gabbing about gnome-keyring ;)
<JontheEchidna> that's what I was describing how to address
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> you do have gnome-keyring installed now, yes?
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: so should bughugger depend on  gnome-keyring
<JontheEchidna> remove it, and you'll probably be able to repro the old bug
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lemme check
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I'd say python-desktopcouch should, technically
<rickspencer3> shadeslayer, no
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yes its installed
<shadeslayer> rickspencer3: ok thanks for the info
<rickspencer3> it doesn't call gnome keyring directly
<rickspencer3> whatever is calling gnome keyring should depend on it, though
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ill have a look at the changes to python-desktopcouch 
<shadeslayer> in maverick :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/UPSQmCqh
<shadeslayer> so  python-gnomekeyring suggests gnome-keyring
<JontheEchidna> technically python-gnomekeyring is a library
<JontheEchidna> an application could, for example, add optional gnome-keyring support, detected at runtime, and also provide other auth support
<JontheEchidna> so python-gnomekeyring can't depend on gnome-keyring and still be nice ;)
<JontheEchidna> but since python-desktopcouch uses it unconditionally, it should depend on it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna:  python-desktopcouch seems to be a transitional package.. for what but?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: probably python-couchdb, though I'm not a desktopcouch expert
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i thought so too... 
<shadeslayer> about the python-couchdb part ;)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> wait
<JontheEchidna> just desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> "
<JontheEchidna> Includes python library
<JontheEchidna>  for interacting with database.
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> lol .. now bughugger is stuck at retrieving non-targetted bug_tasks for apachelogger with my connection being used up 100 pc
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ah i know why i have gnome-keyring
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i have gparted installed...
<JontheEchidna> that'd do it
<shadeslayer> this problem is still not rectified since i see no dep for gnome-keyring :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can this be rectified in lucid?
<shadeslayer> as a SRU perhaps ?
<JontheEchidna> yes, an SRU for a missing dependency is appropriate
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok,ill get onto this :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: just a question,but since python-desktopcouch is a transitional package,we can add gnome-keyring to desktopcouch as well? or just to python-desktopcouch
<JontheEchidna> We would want to add it to desktopcouch in maverick, and to whatever is not the transitional package in lucid
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heh https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/python-desktopcouch/0.5-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> it seems python-desktopcouch is a part of desktopcouch 
<shadeslayer> so desktopcouch in lucid too i would guess...
 * shadeslayer wonders if JontheEchidna just timed out or if its $WORK
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I didn't realize I was being asked a question :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i just want to confirm :)
<JontheEchidna> the source package is desktopcouch in both lucid and maverick, yes
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok,ill do a SRU for this ;)
<JontheEchidna> though python-desktopcouch isn't a transitional package in lucid
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yep
<shadeslayer> its a package to itself..
<shadeslayer> uh...
 * shadeslayer blinks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/F7ef9Xqa
<shadeslayer> how come debian/control doesnt define these packages?
<JontheEchidna> because the source package is desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok,but for eg. in kdeartwork,we split packages,right
<shadeslayer> and those packages appear in Built Packages
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> but in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch , we have python-desktopcouch Python Desktop CouchDB , with no such thing defined in debian/control
<shadeslayer> :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you did paste bughugger's debian/control
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yes
<shadeslayer> the link i gave you earlier 
<JontheEchidna> but why would desktopcouch stuff be there at all?
<JontheEchidna> bughugger is bughugger, desktopcouch is desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> wrong link :P
 * shadeslayer is stupid
<shadeslayer> i dget'd the wrong link :D
<Daskreech> dget?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: yes..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do you want the debdiff or should i file bug?
 * Daskreech grumbles about trying to keep up with the hot apps these days
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think tonio goofed when subscribing people, let's try to not let bug 594998 slip through the cracks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594998 in konq-plugins (Ubuntu) "Sync konq-plugins 4:4.4.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594998
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: its a old app :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: file a bug please
<Daskreech> If I get an Android I'm going to burnout
 * Daskreech considers getting  Nokia and just installing Kubuntu on the phone
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can i just attach the debdiff the original bug report and get it reviewed for SRU?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: if you move it to desktopcouch and close the bughugger upstream report, yeah
<shadeslayer> ok
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu'erz!!!
 * Daskreech hugs ni
 * Daskreech hugs nixternal
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug 565376 , has debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<shadeslayer> ill post a debdiff for maverick too
<shadeslayer> nixternal: \o
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144303 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ManagerWidget.cpp Standardize click text for the search bar, and remove the label. It did more harm to the layout than it did good
<ScottK> KDE ~4.5 is a lot nicer when the blur effect works.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: blur worked here before
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main frozen for Alpha 2 preparations | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> oh man
<lex79> o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how much time earlier?
 * shadeslayer needed to post a update
<shadeslayer> lex79: \o
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For what?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> ScottK: I have all votes that I needed now?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: debdiff for maverick : http://pastebin.com/7hqrri2c
<ScottK> lex79: I think so, but Riddell would have to add you.
<lex79> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> altho.. im not sure if i should sync the changelogs for lucid and maverick... now that lucid needs a SRU
<shadeslayer> lex79: w00t
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: how long did it take btw? ( to become kubuntu-dev )
<lex79> shadeslayer: when you feel ready it's time :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<lex79> my first package that I did, was for Intrepid btw
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-wifi/0.5-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> oohh :D
<lex79> ^ my first package :)
 * shadeslayer wonders what his was...
 * Daskreech ponders getting Amsn 98.1 on hardy
<shadeslayer> it was in lucid.. but dont remember what :P
<lex79> well see in your LP page
<Daskreech> It's 98.1 But I know someone on hardy who keeps asking for amsn 98.1
<Daskreech> not sure if it's packagable for that release
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: was your install fixed?
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: no :(
<Nightrose> i'm at work atm though - will try more in a few hours
<Nightrose> i got X to show up last night
<Nightrose> but then it freezes after 20 or so secs in kdm
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
 * shadeslayer uses alternate CD's for upgrades
<Nightrose> i'm tempted to reinstall the whole thing tbh - but i don't have enough space for a full backup...
<Nightrose> and also not the time for this whole mess of course :/
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh.. that happened to me before
<Nightrose> yea?
 * shadeslayer now has 1TB external HD
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: the backup part ;)
<Nightrose> ah heh
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Not enough :)
<Daskreech> Nightrose: ~ partition ?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: lol.. i havent even managed to cross the 500 GB mark :P
<Daskreech> wait 3 years
<Nightrose> Daskreech: nope of course not... ;-)
<Daskreech> Of course :)
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hehe
<Daskreech> Same reason I said that Ubuntu will suck by the time it hits 2015
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: 0_o
<Daskreech> X OO.o and the kernel will be the only things that fit on the CD :)
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: well aptitude was removed,so that freed up stuff
 * shadeslayer thinks Kubuntu CD got optimized this time
<shadeslayer> Plasma desktop + plasma netbook in one cd
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: And they will keep removing stuff till it's kinda silly.
 * Daskreech wants a Blu-ray image :0
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: i would too.. we can fit the whole archive on it
<shadeslayer> well.. most of it anyway :P
<Daskreech> We can jsut remove anything that depends on gtk :)
<shadeslayer> hehe... i remember one time there was a but about amarok depending on Gtk :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: soo... can you upload a fix?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: for desktopcouchdb ....
<shadeslayer> -db 
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: is it pronounce Exaile ?
<Daskreech> +d
<schmidtm> sollte wohl Destination Host Unreachable heißen und war zu lang
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: ??
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: GTK port of Amarok ?
<shadeslayer> oh noo..amarok itself had a dep on some gtk stuff
<Riddell> libgpod
<shadeslayer> maybe.. dont remember now :)
 * shadeslayer has had no breakages till now
<shadeslayer> --alpha
<Daskreech> Riddell: Yes to connect to the iPods right?
<ScottK> Yes.  Because the nogtk version of libgpod was deficient in some regard.
<Daskreech> Nothing that code can't fix
 * Riddell uploads 4.4.5 kde-l10n to updates PPA
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm offline mostly today, so maybe later in the week.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure sure :)
<CIA-99> [docmessages] yurchor * 1144318 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/ (53 files in 21 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> 53 files... one heck of a update
<JontheEchidna> translators are hard workers
<dpm> and cool people
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<jefferai> Riddell: apachelogger: shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> hi jefferai 
<jefferai> Hi
<jefferai> If you don't help Lydia fix her mangled upgrade, she's going to switch to GNOME  :-o
<Riddell> uh oh
<shadeslayer> jefferai: hi
<Nightrose> lol
<Riddell> Nightrose: what broke?
<jefferai> EVERYTHING
 * shadeslayer runs around crying out KDE
 * jefferai slaps shadeslayer
<Quintasan> urgh
<jefferai> Get it together, man!
<Nightrose> Riddell: computer decided to reboot in the middle of the upgrade to 10.4 :/
<shadeslayer> :D
<Nightrose> X was borked
<Nightrose> i fixed that last night
<Nightrose> now it hangs after 20 or so secs in kdm
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: hangs as in,mouse moves,but no response?
<Nightrose> i'll get back home in an hour or so from work and then see what's up
 * jefferai 's work here is done
<Nightrose> nope - mouse doesn't move anymore at that point
<jefferai> :-D
 * Nightrose hugs jefferai
 * shadeslayer gives jefferai a shot of kde
<jefferai> Aww, it was easy. Just had to mention the G word.
<Riddell> Nightrose: upgrade from what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want me to post backlog>
<Nightrose> 0.10
<Nightrose> 9.10 even
<Nightrose> i finished it on command line
<jefferai> BTW -- in case you think I'm a liar, I have proof!
<jefferai> "i'll start with installing gnome and see if that let's me in at least"
<Nightrose> -.-
<jefferai> It's serious  :-O
<jefferai> Don't let her go astray
<jefferai> Keep her in the fold
<Nightrose> start = start looking for a working solution until akademy so i can get my slides done ;-)
<jefferai> Part of the flock
<Nightrose> haha
<jefferai> etc.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hngh
<jefferai> One of the KDE sheeple
<jefferai> Nightrose: that's how it begins
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/ZeMfqX4p
<jefferai> "I'll install GNOME and see if it just lets me in."
<jefferai> "Huh, GNOME has trays on the top *and* bottom"
<shadeslayer> lol
<jefferai> "Huh, Banshee looks like iTunes"
<Quintasan> >GNOME
<Nightrose> -_-
<Quintasan> OMFG RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
<jefferai> "Huh, GNOME 3.0 is coming out and that's like, a whole major upgrade better."
<Nightrose> i actually had to use gnome for a year at university...
<Nightrose> it was the horrible for me
<shadeslayer> jefferai: that is just lame.. gnome 3.0 << gnome 2
<Quintasan> >implying GNOME was ever good to begin with
<shadeslayer> or whatever its at right now
<jefferai> But don't you know? With Canonical's help, they're teh kickazz nao
<jefferai> Anyways.
<shadeslayer> jefferai: they removed the indexing thingy
<shadeslayer> thats a no go for me...
<jefferai> Beagle?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: they can remove half of the code, noone will even notice
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> also... i tried gnome 3.0... made me switch back to KDE 
<jefferai> shadeslayer: funny, people tried KDE 4.0, made them switch back to GNOME
<jefferai> :-)
<jefferai> round and round it goes
<shadeslayer> jefferai: and gnome 2.2.x made people want kde 4 :P
<shadeslayer> so... theres no end to this :P
<Riddell> gosh, flame central here
<Riddell> Nightrose: so KDM just freezes?
<Nightrose> Riddell: jep
<Nightrose> that's basically it
<Nightrose> if i'm fast i can type in my password and get the splash
 * shadeslayer is really wondering how the computer rebooted
<Nightrose> and then it freezes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe old config files?
<Nightrose> if i'm slow it freezes right in kdm
<Quintasan> well, it can be problems with temperature
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: probably too hot
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh yeah.. i didnt think about that...
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nepomuk is eating mah ramz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: grrr remember ur passwordz
<jefferai> Riddell: upstart starts kdm pretty early on right? So it could be something starting in the background -- not KDM itself
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with GNOME
<shadeslayer> quick question,can i edit my gpg keys to use mah ubuntu.com address
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger is gnome resistant 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yes
<Quintasan> he is not
<Riddell> jefferai: yes, although I've no idea what
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but use python instead
<Quintasan> or I will pick up my banhammer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that should make a dent
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with Python Hammer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any idea how to do that?
<shadeslayer> ( change email address )
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hmm, use Kleopatra to add second email address
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> great, now we are stalled because apachelogger forgot the password
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what password?
<shadeslayer> oh,,, Neon
<Quintasan> grrr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: #neon
<Quintasan> apachelogger is going to get grilled
<Riddell> Nightrose: what happens if you go to a linux console?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what's with that channel?
<Nightrose> Riddell: can get there fine in recovery mode - can't seem to get there when it froze
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its the channel for project neon of courst
<shadeslayer> *course
<shadeslayer> or i think it was...
<jefferai> Nightrose: hey, try disabling KDM/X
<Daskreech> Timelords!!
<jefferai> well
<Nightrose> jefferai: meaning?
<jefferai> Riddell: is there a way to remove the graphical boot stuff and watch the services being started?
<Nightrose> ok folks i'll have to get home - back in 30 to 40 mins i think
<Nightrose> *hugs*
<Riddell> only if she can edit the boot line at grub
<Riddell> which isn't the case usually
<jefferai> blech
<jefferai> well
<jefferai> if she used systemrescuecd
<jefferai> and mounted the boot partition
<jefferai> she could edit the grub line
<shadeslayer> jefferai: or.. better
<shadeslayer> jefferai: chroot :)
<shadeslayer> also.. with the chroot we can see the logs more easily... 
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what does that buy you?
<jefferai> well, sure
<jefferai> but my thought was to simply modify the grub line so she could see if it freezes activating a particular service each time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we start a seprate X from a chroot? ( i read about it somewhere )
<shadeslayer> jefferai: that can be done,but grub needs to be updated for that to be effective
<shadeslayer> jefferai: i would not recommend editing grub.cfg by hand
<jefferai> shadeslayer: and why not?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shadeslayer> ( and not just browse it )
<shadeslayer> specially the red stuff in bold letters
<jefferai> shadeslayer: it says not to edit the file because changes won't be permanent
<jefferai> which would be fine in this instance :-)
<shadeslayer> jefferai: yes,but simply editing /etc/grub should do the trick
<jefferai> after which you need to run grub-update
<shadeslayer> then update grub..
<jefferai> anyways
<jefferai> point is
<jefferai> modifying grub
<jefferai> some way or another
<shadeslayer> yes
<jefferai> to show items as they start
<jefferai> and perhaps logs :-)
<shadeslayer> yeps
<Quintasan> lex79: \o
<shadeslayer> jefferai: i hope my account isnt getting too big.... whats my total log size?
<jefferai> dunno
<lex79> hi
<jefferai> there isn't a good way to figure it out
 * shadeslayer senses a disturbance in the force...
<shadeslayer> jefferai: :(
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144349 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp workerinstallprogress.cpp) A few tiny const-related optimizations
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144351 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h package.cpp package.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Don't make QApt::Package a QObject. This decreases the heap size of 32,000
<CIA-99> packages from 5.4 MiB to just around 1. For Muon, it gave a 30% heap size
<Quintasan> Riddell: is it okay if I install ruby and git there?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes go ahead, you have sudo
<Quintasan> awesome
 * Quintasan goes to shop while qt is cloning
<Quintasan> WHAT?!
<Quintasan> Riddell: your internet is too fast
<lex79> lol
 * Quintasan has a crappy connection 2Mb/s :S
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger: shadeslayer: Quintasan: back at home at the patient's bedside...
<Nightrose> how do i set it to use gdm instead of kdm? want to quickly try if gnome is running ok
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstallin
<jefferai> Nightrose: might want to start burning a copy of systemrescuecd while you wait
<Z-RAY_> g of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<Nightrose> jefferai: i can't ;-)
<Nightrose> no gui here at all
<jefferai> you can't on the compy you're on now?
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> do you have a cdburner though?
<Nightrose> and the eeepc is utterly useless for cd burning
<jefferai> could burn from the command line
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> :-(
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144363 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (6 files) The Group class was really just a QString. There really is no reason it needs to be a QObject. Break API and just typedef Group as a QString, and a GroupList as a QStringList
 * jefferai has heard it can be installed to a usb thumb drive
<nixternal> Nightrose: were you looking for me earlier?
<Nightrose> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> what did i do this time?
<Nightrose> to help me with my broken X since you fixed it last time for me
<nixternal> or didn't do I guess would be more appropriate
<nixternal> oh lordy, i haven't had anything broken in so damn long, i forgot how to fix things :)
<nixternal> what's wrong this time?
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> well i'm past the X b0rkedness now it seems
<nixternal> whew
<Nightrose> now kdm is freezing after about 20 secs
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> feature
<Nightrose> (borked upgrade to 10.04
<nixternal> kdm is telling you to go outside and enjoy the day or evening
<Nightrose> i have 3 akademy talks to prepare....
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> so...
<nixternal> then it is telling you to no prepare and get drunk instead :D
<Nightrose> how do i configure it to use gdm?
<Nightrose> want to see if gnome starts
<nixternal> i think dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> let's see..
<nixternal> or gdm
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yep
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: that should ask you which one you want to use
<Nightrose> gdm wasn't installed
<Nightrose> installing now
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh and after installing gdm,it will ask you,which to use
<shadeslayer> so no need of invoking manually
<Nightrose> jeo it did
<Nightrose> *jep
 * shadeslayer tries to send mail to new alias
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/k3b/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/rules
<shadeslayer> why do we have --list-missing in there?
 * shadeslayer finds that odd
<Nightrose> ok gdm isn't any helpful...
<Nightrose> doesn't show up at all
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: how did you start it?
<Nightrose> normal boot
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: sudo service gdm start 
<shadeslayer> try that...
<shadeslayer> i hope you have a tty
<Nightrose> nope - i can get to a console in recovery mode
<mfraz74> are we any closer to getting the printer configuration in system settings sorted?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: btw did the new dbusmenuclick solve the kopete thing
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ok press ctrl+D in recovery menu
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: yes it did, i added a comment to the launchpad bug :)
<shadeslayer> that should get you to a blue screen,hit enter on Resume
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: can you post the bug number? i dont remember it :P
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/599424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599424 in Kubuntu PPA "Kopete's system tray menu flickers" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: screen goes black
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: yes.. and no login? no boot messages?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> sec
<shadeslayer> ok..
<mfraz74> kde 4.5 seem more stable now, just wish the kdepim team would catch up
<shadeslayer> :D
<ulysses> kde 4.5 don't crash anymore when right clicking on system tray \o/
<shadeslayer> ulysses: thanks to upstream
<mfraz74> k3b still crashes when trying to configure it though
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ive forwarded upstream
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: they have it on their watch list.. and its a issue with kdelibs
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: it does seem to be an upstream problem as I think it affects Fedora too
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: yes.. i think you know about the b.k.o report ;)
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: hmm yea - nothing that helps
<Nightrose> just a black screen
<Nightrose> any other ideas anyone?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: try the 2nd tty...
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: how do i get there?
<shadeslayer> ctrl+alt+F2
<Nightrose> ah k
<shadeslayer> that _should_ drop you to a tty :)
<Nightrose> ok got one - now start gdm again?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: yes,sudo service gdm start
<shadeslayer> btw with gdm you cant shut down KDE.. only logout and login
<shadeslayer> ( its a mess really )
<Nightrose> hmm nope - same thing
<Nightrose> ./
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: any usefull error messages ?
<Nightrose> i can't tell since there is nothing to look at ;-)
<Nightrose> like nothing - not even a cursor
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh.. try ctrl+alt+f7
<shadeslayer> that should land in X
<Nightrose> nothing
<shadeslayer> try the 2nd tty with F2 
<Nightrose> nothing on any of them from 1 to 7
<shadeslayer> weird...
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: one sec
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ok,so no tty.. force a reboot with ctrl+alt+del
<shadeslayer> or hard power off...
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: and when you reach grub press e
<Nightrose> ctrl alt del doesn't do anything
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: hard power off then :(
<Nightrose> ok i'm in grub
 * shadeslayer hits up on google till then
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ah good
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: in the top most kernel,hit e
<Nightrose> recovery or normal?
<shadeslayer> that will lead you to edit the boot options
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: normal
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: can you see something like quiet ?
<shadeslayer> in the boot line
<Nightrose> jep
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: remove the quiet word
<shadeslayer> and remove splash as well... add nomodset instead
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> so your line reads as : linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-4-generic root=UUID=47d7ca6c-5492-4323-bd03-b3b7ca2e5f0e ro nomodset
<shadeslayer> different kernel version tho
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> looks like that's done
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: press ctrl+X and keep a eye on the boot messages
<shadeslayer> see if anything fails
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> ok there were some errors but they went by too fast
<Nightrose> last thing before freeze is apache2 start
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ah no problem,can you login with tty?
<Nightrose> it's frozen again so nope :(
<Nightrose> nothing i can do
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: its frozen at starting apache2 ?
<Nightrose> not sure - that's the last thing on the screen now
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: and what about tty2?
<Nightrose> no idea - can't get there ;-)
<shadeslayer> bah.. we need that dmesg log :P
<Nightrose> but i can actually uninstall apache
<Nightrose> don't need it and maybe it helps
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: worth a shot.. but im not sure it helps
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> me neither ;-)
<shadeslayer> well... if you dont need it,remove it :P
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: you will boot to recovery?
<Nightrose> yes - only way to get to a console atm
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: also try to see dmesg | less for errors
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> i dont think the log lasts for more than one boot... but lets try
<jefferai> Nightrose: what is the resolution of your display?
<shadeslayer> i wonder if the kernel needs to be reconfigured... by dpkg... seems like X
<Nightrose> jefferai: uhhhh no idea tbh
<Nightrose> numbers...
<jefferai> Nightrose: try running "hwinfo --framebuffer"
 * shadeslayer will do everything in his power to get this fixed
<Nightrose> jefferai: spits out quite some stuff ;-)
<Nightrose> what do i want?
<jefferai> heh
<jefferai> ok
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: the top most rez
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: thx!
<jefferai> er, wait
<jefferai> shadeslayer: will that be the highest-res one?
 * jefferai doesn't know hwinfo
<shadeslayer> jefferai: it should be
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> Nightrose: what's that top most one?
<Nightrose> scrolled out of screen...
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: pipe it through | less
<jefferai> pipe it into less
<jefferai> :-)
 * shadeslayer shoots jefferai in the fingers.... type faster
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: oh wait!
 * jefferai is doing other things too  :-(
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: well... whats the highest res listed?
<Nightrose> the highest one is at the bottom it seems - 1280 x1240 
<shadeslayer> jefferai: apparently hwinfo says whats the highest rez supported by the card
<jefferai> heh, the mode I use isn't in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
 * jefferai uses 37D
<shadeslayer> !rez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rez
<shadeslayer> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: got it
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: what does xrandr say
<shadeslayer> highest res is at the top
<Nightrose> xrandr says "can't open display
<jefferai> right
<shadeslayer> that says alot ..
<jefferai> Nightrose: hwinfo --framebuffer | less
<Nightrose> dmesg doesn't seem to have anything useful either
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: thought so
<Nightrose> jefferai: jep?
<jefferai> Nightrose: do you have wgetpaste installed?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: ok,run : dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-*
<Nightrose> pastebinit i think
<Nightrose> sec - apache uninstalled
<jefferai> shadeslayer: wait, what?
<Nightrose> let me reboot and see if that helped any
<jefferai> nono
<jefferai> wait
<jefferai> stop
<jefferai> let's get you a decent video mode first
<Nightrose> heh ok
<jefferai> so when you reboot you can see more info
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> jefferai: that command will reconfigure the kernel 
<jefferai> shadeslayer: to what effect?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: which also helps with X drivers
<jefferai> Nightrose: can you either type the top line from hwinfo --framebuffer, or pipe it into pastebinit or something, so we can see?
<Nightrose> jep sec
<shadeslayer> jefferai: that should effectively poke the kernel to run depmod which pokes the system and installs missing drivers
<shadeslayer> ( most of the open source ones )
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what leads you to believe that this is a missing driver problem?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: the fact that X is not properly configured
<Nightrose> jefferai: 02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what leads you to believe that X is not properly configured?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: the fact that theres no X on boot
<jefferai> shadeslayer: there's X on boot
<jefferai> she said she got kdm up
<jefferai> but then the system froze
<shadeslayer> jefferai: she install gdm... and now gdm doesnt start
<jefferai> Nightrose: try pastebinning - that line isn't helpful  :-(
<Nightrose> k
<jefferai> shadeslayer: that doesn't change the fact that kdm did start
<Nightrose> jefferai: http://pastebin.com/5W7qAtcN
<jefferai> Nightrose: nice
<jefferai> try adding the following to your kernel line
<jefferai> vga=836
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> jefferai: uh.. vga is depreceated 
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<jefferai> Nightrose: sec
<Nightrose> k
<shadeslayer> jefferai: you need video=uvesafb:mode_option=1440x900-32
<shadeslayer> replace the res of course ;)
<jefferai> vga=0x324
<jefferai> Nightrose: ^
<jefferai> that
<jefferai> or
<jefferai> try shadeslayer's
<shadeslayer> try jefferai's first :)
<Nightrose> it's shorter... :D
<jefferai> shadeslayer: deprecated doesn't mean doesn't work :-)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * jefferai has had mixed luck with uvesafb
<jefferai> also
<jefferai> uvesafb assumes you're actually using uvesafb
<shadeslayer> jefferai: is the default driver on lucid for ATi xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<jefferai> I don't know, I don't use *buntu
<shadeslayer> ok...
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144389 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp SVN_SILENT: Whitespace fixes
 * Nightrose can't get a =...
<Nightrose> wrong keyboard layout
 * Nightrose looks it up
<shadeslayer> hmm.. found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards
<shadeslayer> nothing to do with K/GDM
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: ohhhhh
<shadeslayer> but still Nightrose's cards falls into that category
 * Nightrose looks at link
<shadeslayer> Memory is less than 32 MB 
<jefferai> Nightrose: did you reboot?
<Nightrose> jefferai: still trying to write vga=0x324
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jefferai> heh
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: you also have to disable splash ( no nomodst this time )
<Nightrose> ok done
<Nightrose> booting
<shadeslayer> uh... bug 578735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578735 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "X does not start (hangs) with ATI radeon in Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578735
<Nightrose> ohhhhhhh oh
<Nightrose> ok hangs again - this time the last thing is: loading the saved-state of the serial device
<Nightrose> whatever that means
<jefferai> Nightrose: can you see more text now?
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: :( that bug didn't get looked at since 11th it seems
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google loading the saved-state of the serial device
 * jefferai isn't convinced it's a video card driver problem
<kubotu> Results for loading the saved-state of the serial device: 1. Hang in startup: "Loading the saved-state of the serial devices ...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635083 | 2. #375276 - setserial: don't mislead by saying "loading saved-state ...: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=375276 | 3. Serial HOWTO: Locating the Serial Port: IO address, IRQs: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-9.html
<ubottu> Debian bug 375276 in setserial "setserial: don't mislead by saying "loading saved-state" if none" [Wishlist,Open]
<jefferai> considering that even when you don't go into X your machine *still* hangs
<Nightrose> jefferai: this card has been causing trouble ever since - so i wouldn't be suprised tbh
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> and yea i see more
<Nightrose> a bunch of udevd stuff
 * jefferai would look there first
<jefferai> it's possible it's a udev problem
<jefferai> udev loading some module that is buggy on your system
<jefferai> or things in conflict
<Nightrose> ok it's lots of this:
<jefferai> shadeslayer: does *buntu have a way to interrupt booting and step through each step one by one?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: well... in my 2 years.. i have never seen such a thing :P
<jefferai> Blech
<jefferai> most linux distros have a way to do it :-(
<Nightrose> udevd[298]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device
<jefferai> hm -- probably ok
<jefferai> *probably*
<Nightrose> , in /etc/udev/rules.d/something
<jefferai> shadeslayer: what would be nice is she could step through each serviec, waiting 30 seconds after each
<jefferai> and that would help narrow it down to the particular service causing problem
<jefferai> s
<shadeslayer> ill get the info :)
<Nightrose> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/578735 is from dfaure btw...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578735 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "X does not start (hangs) with ATI radeon in Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jefferai> it's from dfaure? :
<jefferai> GdmLog: Error: command ['sudo', 'cat', '/var/log/gdm/:0.log'] failed with exit code 1: cat: /var/log/gdm/:0.log: No such file or directory
<jefferai> GdmLog1: Error: command ['sudo', 'cat', '/var/log/gdm/:0.log.1'] failed with exit code 1: cat: /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1: No such file or directory
<jefferai> GdmLog2: Error: command ['sudo', 'cat', '/var/log/gdm/:0.log.2'] failed with exit code 1: cat: /var/log/gdm/:0.log.2: No such file or directory
<jefferai> :-(
<shadeslayer> jefferai: #ubuntu-x
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: poke
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: is your email account working? :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<shadeslayer> please have a look and advise.. 13th is after kde has been tagged and released
<lex79> shadeslayer: so? :) I think usually they did a demostration of plasmoid packaging...but not sure
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok.. well i was not sure ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: last time Riddell scheduled it,it was just after KDE was tagged
<shadeslayer> the schedule on kubuntu.org ;)
<lex79> yeah, I think they never did a demostration of "update a KDE release in Kubuntu"
<lex79> just did small things
<shadeslayer> :P
<lex79> shadeslayer: btw you have only 1 hour session, not two days :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: i know ;)
 * shadeslayer is afraid he will overshoot
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: last time i gave a session in #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> overshot by one hour -.-
<lex79> ah I didn't know :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<ulysses> hm, first time I know why KTorrent disappeared… it crashed, and this is the first time I see a crash message:P
<Quintasan> this is just stupid!
<shadeslayer> ulysses: yeah
<shadeslayer> ulysses: happens loads of times here
<Quintasan> Project Neon checks out, creates tarball and applies debian changes but it fails to find the same changes file it created seconds ago
<Quintasan> lol
<ulysses> shadeslayer: uhm, load, another annoying thing… sometimes it goes up to 10!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i understood the code a bit...
<shadeslayer> really need to read the book tho
<shadeslayer> btw if anyone needs a ruby book,use http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Books/
<shadeslayer> i found it after searching loads of sites :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the actual site is down
<lumm> rc1 on 4.5 gives me a empty x window in my taskbar.. if i close it plasma crashes. how to avolid this behavoir, is this a known issue?
<shadeslayer> lumm: happens to me with VLC
<ulysses> same with konqueror if you watch a flash video on youtube
<lex79> shadeslayer: that bug is gone with vlc 1.1.0
<shadeslayer> w00t
 * shadeslayer huggles lumm
<shadeslayer> bah.. bad tab complete 
<shadeslayer> well.. hugs for lex79 ;)
<lex79> :)
 * ulysses hugs lex79 also
<lex79> :-*
<ulysses> it was a bit „funny”, when I opened a webpage with full of flash videos… 13 little empty X windows…
<shadeslayer> lex79: how does one reinstall all packages?
<lex79> reinstall all packages? :(
<shadeslayer> lex79: like with apt-get --reinstall install
<shadeslayer> lex79: Nightrose has problems with the packaging now... X starts but is stuck at ksplash
<lex79> uhm dunno :(
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep :)
<lex79> good night shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> lex79: bye
<lex79> bye :-*
 * lex79 goes out for a bit
<CIA-99> [messages] renard * 1144416 * (30 files in 14 dirs) Traduction et mise ?\195?\160 jour par Jo?\195?\171lle Cornavin
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> jussi: pong
<Riddell> Nightrose: any luck?
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope :(
<Nightrose> still broken
<Nightrose> gave up for today pretty much
<Nightrose> trying to get my slides done on the eepc...
<Nightrose> or what i can get done there of it
<Riddell> Nightrose: I guess I'd try a reinstall in such a situation, both of 10.04 and if the problem was still there of maverick alpha
<Nightrose> i will do that but have 0 time for it before akademy :(
<Nightrose> and after akademy i need to figure out where to put the data that is on the system atm
<Nightrose> not enough space to backup
<Nightrose> so i'd really really rather avoid it
<Riddell> Nightrose: a reinstall won't wipe /home
<Nightrose> i have no /home
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> all on onepartition
<Riddell> that's fine, it still won't wipe /home
<Nightrose> ohhhhh that sounds interesting then...
<Nightrose> how do i do that?
<Riddell> as long as you do custom partioning don't tick the "format" box it'll wipe /usr and /etc and so forth but leave everything else
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> so i need to get a cd..
<Nightrose> and a way to burn it
<Nightrose> mpfh
<Riddell> Nightrose: or a usb disk
<Nightrose> yea
 * Riddell copies 4.4.5 from stating to updates
<Riddell> fabo: I see qt mobility has a tar now, do you have plans to upload that to debian?
<Riddell> asac: ^^
<Riddell> do we want plasma-scriptengine-ruby in main?
<Riddell> and indeed the rest of the ruby bindings stuff
<lex79> uhm, what's the purpose to have that in main?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-30
<lex79> we want Lex in kubuntu-dev team :D
<Riddell> lex79: oh aye, good point
<Riddell> lex79: what's your launchpad username?
<lex79> alessandro-ghersi
<Riddell> added, welcome in
<lex79> thank you :)
<Riddell> thanks for following the process, hope it wasn't too harsh
<lex79> seems plasma-scriptengine is in main and depends on plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<Riddell> yes that's why it wants to go to main
<lex79> should go then
<Riddell> I'll just move plasma-scriptengine to universe
<lex79> oh ok
* lex79 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main frozen for Alpha 2 preparations | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Lex is kubuntu-developer \o/
<lex79> kdebase-workspace-bin is in main and depends on plasma-scriptengine
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for lex79 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to lex79.
<Quintasan> lex79: grats :P
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.5  (not on front page yet)
<lex79> Quintasan: thank you :-*
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, think if Project Neon's Qt will build tomorrow then the rest should work, I'll just copy dependencies from our packages and add everything else to provide everything!
<Quintasan> :P
<lex79> kdebase-workspace-bin is in seed also
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> oh ok I wrong :P
<ScottK> lex79: kebase-workspace-bin we need.
<ScottK> Isn't plasma-scriptengines just a metapackage of all the script engines?
<lex79> yes it is
<ScottK> Thank I'm reasonably certain kdebase-workpace-bin doesn't need to depend on it.
<lex79> kebase-workspace-bin only suggests plasma-scriptengines
<ScottK> Thank/Then
<ScottK> Ah. OK.
<ScottK> That's reasonable.
<lex79> I wrong before :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> I was wrong on Sunday and now the Ubuntu Server EC2 images are unbuildable.
<ScottK> Some folks are unhappy about that.
<lex79> oh :(
<ScottK> So guess what I'm doing tonight ...
<ScottK> I sort of broke python.
<ScottK> Fortunately only in one case.  It just happens that case matters for one image.
<lex79> just curiosity, an email to the lists is required when someone join in kubuntu-dev? like for motu or core-dev ?
<ScottK> Normally we do that.
<ScottK> I'll take care of it later if Riddell doesn't.
<lex79> thank you :)
<lex79> good luck with python stuff....
<ScottK> lex79: Were you MOTU before?
<lex79> no I have to apply... :P
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144470 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/Messages.sh Delete utils/qapt-batch/Messages.sh. Dunno why I copied this over from muon, especially since qapt-batch is already handled in the top-level Messages.sh for qapt CCMAIL:aacid@kde.org
<lex79> uhm there is no motu meeting soon
<lex79> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings
<lex79> oh last change in that page was 2009-08-25
<lex79> maybe it's the wrong page
<lex79> found it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144477 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp Run the progress update at 30 frames per second, as to not peg the CPU by reporting progress every waking cycle.
 * JontheEchidna hadn't noticed that because it was only taking up one of two cpus
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144479 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (8 files in 3 dirs) Eek, forgot to commit this. Adapt to new libqapt API changes
<ScottK> Riddell: I just sent the announcement mail about lex79 joining kubuntu-dev.
<fabo> Riddell: for Qt Mobility, yes
<NCommander> Riddell: ping?
<jussi> o/
<fabo> Riddell: I'm starting to work on qmf. It is needed at some point to be feature complete wrt other Qt componenents.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> i
<Riddell> jussi: ring ring?
<seaLne> is printing kcmodule known to be broken in lucid with 4.5rc1?
<Riddell> hmm, fooey
<Riddell> broken here too
<amichair> mornin fellas
<amichair> if kde 4.4.5 is actually 4.5 RC, why is it in the updates ppa? isn't that for actual releases?
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm not sure where to put my BoF :-/
<Riddell> amichair: 4.4.5 is not 4.5 RC
<Riddell> NCommander: put it anywhere there's a gap?
<NCommander> Riddell: does it actually matter that miuch?
<amichair> Riddell: so what is it? it's not mentioned on either kde or kubuntu website
<Riddell> NCommander: no I don't think it does matter when it goes so long as its not scheduled against something obviously clashing
<Riddell> amichair: it's a new release of 4.4, upstream were going to announce it yesterday but didn't get round to it
<NCommander> Riddell: Maybe on Wednesday?
<Riddell> NCommander: Wednesdays are good
<NCommander> or Tuesday at 18:00 (that's a bit late though)
 * NCommander rather do it earlier than later
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think both me and dholbach would like to know what Widgetcraft is
<apachelogger> Riddell: already described it
<apachelogger> it is the art of creating plasma widgets ;)
<CIA-99> [docmessages] zepires * 1144549 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/ (18 files in 10 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> amichair: using 4.4.5?
<amichair> Riddell: just got it from the ppa
<Riddell> amichair: any problems?
<amichair> Riddell: in the first 90 seconds - no :-)
<amichair> (not to say there were problem after that - but I just finished the installation)
<Riddell> good, now stop using it before you find problems :)
<amichair> ok, I'll just try to brick my router with a firmware upgrade, and then I'll call it quits :-)
<jussi> trying to import mozilla bookmarks in to konqui with the RC1 http://pastebin.com/4KbC4U0B
<Riddell> jussi: upstream issue I'd say -> bugs.kde.org
<jussi> what form do b.k.o logins take? (on a new install here, have got my usernames and passwords available)
<jussi> is it email address? or?
<Riddell> e-mail yes
<amichair> jussi: email
<jussi> ahh thanks, Im in now. :)
<Riddell> fabo: what's the issue with qmf?  why is it different from any other part of qt mobility?
<jussi> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243236
<ubottu> KDE bug 243236 in bookmarks "Boormarks part crashes on import of mozilla bookmarks" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> can someone confirm that? ^
<ulysses> let's see
<fabo> Riddell: it's a new package (messaging framework), we don't have it. It's more and more used.
<fabo> Riddell: for Qt Mobility, it means a missing API/feature.
<Quintasan> jussi: yup, crashes
<Quintasan> every time
<Riddell> fabo: so it's a separate tar from qt mobility?
<fabo> yeah
<Riddell> I wonder why
<fabo> Riddell: it's a completely separate module
<fabo> Riddell: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/messagingframework
<Riddell> but then that's better than including the same thing in both qt and qt mobility (multimedia)
<fabo> Riddell: no, you don't understand me, they don't overlap, qmf is another build-dep of mobility.
<amichair> Riddell: Configure File Sharing dialog doesn't open (but I can't tell if it broke on 4.4.5 or earlier... it's been a while)
<Riddell> fabo: oh qmf is a backend to a mobility API?
<Riddell> amichair: that's been broken for years, rbelem is hoping to fix it
<amichair> Riddell: ah, ok. And good :-)
<fabo> Riddell: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/category/qtmessaging/
<CIA-99> [docmessages] zepires * 1144608 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/ (52 files in 20 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<Riddell> anyone onto k3b 2.0?
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, I looked at the website in the wrong way and it broke, are you able to click the publish button on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/158/edit ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> good morning JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<ofirk> hello everyone !
<ofirk> Is it true that Dreamworks are using Kubuntu?
<Riddell> not that I know of, but Weta Digital do
<ofirk> good!
<Riddell> bulldog98: rekonq daily not compiling?
<Riddell> "Missing build dependencies: glib-dev"
<ofirk> Riddell: thanks a lot!
<Quintasan> ofirk: \o
<Quintasan> smarter: \o
<smarter> o/
<ofirk> Quintasan: hi
<ofirk> Riddell: the source for Weta Digital using Kubuntu is http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/01/39000-core-ubuntu-cluster-renders.html ?
<Riddell> yes
<amichair> ofirk: may I pm?
<ofirk> amichair: ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: Aye, published
<Riddell> thanks
 * ryanakca patiently waits for the sysadmins to make Ofir's site live :)
<Riddell> any day now...
 * Riddell wonders what to pack for Finland
<jussi> Riddell: you have spare space? head down the store for me then...
<jussi> Double cream plskthxbai
<jussi> and scampi flavoured crisps
<jussi> and and and...
<Riddell> you don't ask for things which travel easily do you :)
<jussi> *G*
<asac_> ScottK: hola. shall i review alf__'s qt-qws package for sponsoring? or is there a official kubuntu-devel procedure to follow?
<ofirk> ryanakca: I am waiting too :) I am in contact with him. He is very helpful and I hope we will launch it in a week
<Riddell> asac_: nothing official except have it reviewed, I wouldn't mind a look too, where is it?
<asac_> Riddell: one sec
<asac_> alf__: can you give riddell your .dsc location?
<asac_> for qt-qws=?
<asac_> Riddell: we probably will tweak maintainer to have Linaro User Platforms etc. in it so its clear we commit to maintain it; so dont sponsor directly if its ok. let me know so can do the final modifications and push
<asac_> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/+archive/qt4-qws/+files/qt4-qws_4.7.0~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu1~alf3.dsc
<asac_> alf__: let him know if thats not recent or something
<alf__> asac_, Riddell: That is the latest I have
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill poke the k3b stuff... hope it doesnt bite :P
<shadeslayer> oooohhhh
<shadeslayer> new ISO build!
<shadeslayer> bah.. K3b haz been done :)
<ulysses> KDE 4.4.5 announced
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i guess its in the PPA...
<ulysses> shadeslayer: sure, but it wasn't announced until now ;)
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: your box fixed? 
<shadeslayer> ulysses: :P
<maco> jjesse: weird seeing you referred to as jonathan j instead of jjesse
<jjesse> sorry
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> on yelp
<jjesse> i think because it is pulling info from facebook
<maco> ah
<maco> yelp filters my reviews out
<jjesse> the orginial username was jjesse
<jjesse> what do you mean filters your reviews out?
<maco> i think its because i only review really awesome places and really crappy places and no "meh" places
<maco> at the bottom of a restaurant's page theres "X filtered reviews" click it to see the filtered ones
<maco> they dont contribute to the star rating
<maco> some algorithm to determine if you're a plant
<maco> jjesse: http://www.yelp.com/faq#whyFilter
<jjesse> wierd my reviews show up does that make me a more established reviewer?
<jjesse> dont' understand that
<maco> youve done 30 reviews, so yeah
<maco> ive only done 6
<jjesse> ah
<CIA-99> [docmessages] yurchor * 1144686 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/ (15 files in 9 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could bug 600197 be caused by the new pkg-kde-tools translations crack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600197 in digikam (Ubuntu Maverick) "digikam fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600197
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nope
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: seems like missing files in .install
 * shadeslayer was just going over that bug :D
<shadeslayer> cp po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikamimageplugins.pot
<JontheEchidna> ^that comes after the install target, nothing to do with .install files
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no i mean the translations are not correctly installed 
<shadeslayer> cp: cannot stat `po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot': No such file or directory << probably changed name or something
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw this bug is in which version?
 * shadeslayer cant figure that part out
<JontheEchidna> the current version...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ah.. but thats already built isnt it
<JontheEchidna> it's a rebuild that failed
<shadeslayer> quite similar to 600177
<shadeslayer> oh...
<JontheEchidna> 600177 is a totally different problem
<shadeslayer> i think i saw the same failure about 2-3 months ago
<shadeslayer> on the git build..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw after a package gets a rebuild,how is it superseded in the archives?
<JontheEchidna> it's just a rebuild test. it doesn't ever get published
<shadeslayer> since the version is essentially the same
<shadeslayer> ohhh..
<JontheEchidna> anyhow, I still suspect that the new pkg-kde-tools crack is causing the .pot not to be generated
<shadeslayer> and why do we need a rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> to test for failures
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: very possible
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: think the rebuild environ. doesn't set the stuff as it would appear in the main archive?
<apachelogger> then it should just not do that translation foo
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> I hate pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> We have a cp of the .pot hardcoded in debian/rules
<falktx> hi guys
<JontheEchidna> for some reason
<apachelogger> if this thing had any less structure and any more build systems it would be sooo BRRR
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, that would obviously fail then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the exact line?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you know
<JontheEchidna> cp po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikam.pot po/desktop_extragear-graphics_digikamimageplugins.pot
<apachelogger> this whole translation stuff is so dirty messy ugly fckd screwed and ewwww that I could go die right away just because of that
<falktx> quick question - will kde 4.5.0 packages be uploaded to kubuntu updates? or it will always be on the beta ppa?
<apachelogger> in fact I had plenty of other reasons to die right away, but that whole craps is making it all even worse
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: needs an if file exists do that foo
<apachelogger> or cp -f should do the job too, or -cp ...
<apachelogger> doubtlessly if pot exists is more lovely though
<tsimpson> falktx: we don't use kubuntu.org for packages any more, we only used it because there was no better option. PPA are that better option :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and report a bug against pkg-kde-tools to incorporate a solution for that particular problem + assing to me + subscribe me
<falktx> tsimpson: just need to know for sure that kde 4.5.0 will not go to the kubuntu updates ppa
<apachelogger> kthxbai -> need to go back to maths *scared*
<falktx> ?
<JontheEchidna> falktx: kubuntu backports (but not beta backports)
<shadeslayer> falktx: probably not
<falktx> any way to know for sure?
<falktx> so kde 4.4.5 in updates and kde 4.5.x in backports ?
<apachelogger> what JontheEchidna said is for sure
<apachelogger> there is a whole policy around what goes where
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger designed it himself :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 600197
<falktx> thanks, good docs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600197 in digikam (Ubuntu Maverick) "digikam fails to build from source in maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600197
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now : This is a problem with the translations setup in pkg-kde-tools. that is wrong :P
<JontheEchidna> feel free to correct
<JontheEchidna> Which layout is better? This: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopvx1583-jpg.jpg or this: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopfm1583-jpg.jpg ?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: first one
<JontheEchidna> (stuff will go below the boxes)
<shadeslayer> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopvx1583-jpg.jpg << that one :P
<Riddell> people needed to help with alpha 2
<Riddell> not immediately but over the next 24 hours
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<shadeslayer> thou wish is my command
<Riddell> I need to get an early night tonight to fly to Finland at 4 in the morning so I can't do it
<shadeslayer> but... does it have btrfs support
<Riddell> currently we have images which are broken with bug 600244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600244 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick alpha-2] boot failure on "use entire disk" install" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600244
<Riddell> so someone needs to sit on #ubuntu-release and watch for the new images being built
<Riddell> also subscribe to the kubuntu cases on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ensure they get tested, report back, etc
<saidinesh5> JontheEchidna: the second one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm afraid I had to disable google voice talk in kopete, it brought in libavcodecs and that can't go on the CD for legal reasons
<Riddell> it'll need split out into a separate binary package
<shadeslayer> aww..
<Riddell> (after alpha 2)
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> will poke it after main is opened 
<shadeslayer> or maybe tonight.. 
<shadeslayer> if i can get neon sorted out... :P
<Riddell> yo Sime, going to akademy?
<maco> Riddell:  SRUable?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/590140 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 590140 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "QtMultimedia module missing from python-qt4" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh can you SRU this bug 565376 as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565376 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "bughugger does not work in kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565376
<apachelogger> Qt 4.6 had QtMultimedia?
<apachelogger> oh indeed, scary
<maco> apachelogger: for school im doing an experiment in converting dragon direct from c++ to python. sebas thinks this is masochistic. it actually wasnt *too* awful til i hit that bug
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> maco: I am with sebas :P
<apachelogger> and not just because of python :P
<maco> well finding out python doesnt like circular imports was annoying too...until i realised i could just put both classes in one file and call it a day
<maco> apachelogger: lucid has 4.7 anyway
<apachelogger> maco: your's might :P
<apachelogger> !info libqt4
<ubottu> Package libqt4 does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<apachelogger> see :P
<maco> !info python-qt4
<ubottu> python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 2476 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<apachelogger> python-qt4 is not part of Qt
<maco> well i'm using python
<maco> so i care about the python version :P
<apachelogger> maco: the python version is only a cheap rip off of the real deal, so... :P
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144735 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Don't allow quitting during the middle of a commit
<JontheEchidna> KMainWindow::queryExit() should really be in KApplication :/
<JontheEchidna> I'd like to use it with qapt-batch, too
<JontheEchidna> but it's a KDialog-based app
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could re-implement KApplication::quit
<JontheEchidna> but it's not a virtual function :(
<maco> lp doesnt work well in rekonq
<maco> rekonq just spins its gears never finishing loading some pages, like the "add a gpg key" page
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: nope :/   i gave up and will reinstall after akademy
<Nightrose> now that i know that i can keep my /home thanks to Riddell that is still sucky but a lot less than having to move all my data
<Nightrose> Riddell: btw any chance you have a 10.4 CD for me at akademy to take home? :)
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: too bad :(
<lex79> ScottK: thanks for sent the email :)
<Nightrose> indeed but well i've upgraded this box for so long at some point an upgrade had to fail badly...
<ScottK> lex79: You're welcome.
<Nightrose> so far they all failed but the problems were always minor compared to this
<neversfelde> lex79: congratulations
<lex79> thanks neversfelde
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<lex79> shadeslayer: o/
<shadeslayer> lex79: now im going to take advantage of you and get stuff sponsored into main
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: im working on bug 264752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264752 in meanwhile (Ubuntu) "Meanwhile user status detection broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264752
<shadeslayer> the patch is already attached,ill attach a debdiff in a few moments,can you sponsor it?
<lex79> main is frozen
<shadeslayer> lex79: i mean after it gets un frozen :P
<shadeslayer> after alpha 2...
<shadeslayer> or is it hard frozen? :(
<lex79> I can upload that package, but I'd like to upload only kde related packages, you shold poke some core-dev
<shadeslayer> lex79: hehe.. well.. i like to fix *buntu
<shadeslayer> not just k :P
<lex79> I'm a kubuntu-developer, not core-dev :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok,advice needed,what do i call that package ? :P
<shadeslayer> s/package/patch
<lex79> maybe fix_user_status_detection
<lex79> .diff
<shadeslayer> hmm.. and do i need to add the patching to debian/rules
<lex79> I didn't see the package shadeslayer, so dunno
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/YpkmYsDv << rules file
<shadeslayer> no source/format
 * shadeslayer thinks that we will need a patching system
<lex79> are there other patches in that package?
<shadeslayer> nope
<lex79> maybe you can do the patch with quilt...and add quilt to build-deps
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<lex79> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144754 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp) Ssshhh...
<maco> so dunno if any of you are interested in made-for-linux laptops/desktops, but there's a Q&A about to happen in #zareason with the owners of the company. that's the company i bought my laptop from (and yeah, they ship kubuntu)
<shadeslayer> maco: the ones which ship the Ubuntu logo on the Meta key ?
 * shadeslayer joins anyway 
<maco> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> zareason++ 
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw can i remove the ## in patches? ( the part in the README )
<lex79> if the comments in the header of the patches are useful why you want to do that?
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh no no,im authoring those comments,so i want to know,that do we have to remove the ## part in the starting :P
<ScottK> Did anyone look at porting konq-plugins to Qt 4.7 yet?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konq-plugins/4:4.4.0-2/+build/1844855/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.konq-plugins_4:4.4.0-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<neversfelde> anyone else having problems with pbuilder on Maverick? Everytime I start a process everything gets freezed
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopay1583-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i swear... you need to ship muon in 10.10
<shadeslayer> or is Moo-on :P
<JontheEchidna> It....
 * JontheEchidna puts on sunglasses
<JontheEchidna> has super cow powers
<shadeslayer> +it
<JontheEchidna> YEEEEEAAAAAH
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it cant be... super cow powers were removed from *buntu
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get moo
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the cow does not need sudo :P
<JontheEchidna> well, yeah
<JontheEchidna> habit :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<JontheEchidna> But, in all seriousness, I'd like to let it cook until 11.04
<shadeslayer> :(
<JontheEchidna> We've never, ever had a good experience rushing to the latest-n-greatest package manager
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Come on.  It wouldn't be Kubuntu if we weren't prematurely switching to half baked package managers.
<JontheEchidna> but I will make some form of Muon available for 10.10 users
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ;)
<lex79> ScottK: indeed :)
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopii1583-jpg.jpg
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :P
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> good
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you killed it :P
<shadeslayer> on purpose :o
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we ditching the netbook image yet?
<shadeslayer> lex79: quilt isnt helping
<lex79> why?
 * shadeslayer thinks about switching to source format 3
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/50PUXZN9
<shadeslayer> without quilt it works
<lex79> uhm
 * shadeslayer goes to fix qipmsg till then
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> the good news is that I think I just fixed it
<JontheEchidna> (that crash)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, and that usually means that there's also bad news
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> I can' t think of any
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144766 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (TechnicalDetailsTab.cpp TechnicalDetailsTab.h) Add maintainer, section, and source package labels to the Technical Details tab
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144767 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Change the package when the selection is changed, not only when a package is clicked. This means that the selected package and the details tab are always in sync. Also fix a crash that sprung up because of that change
<JontheEchidna> That was the only crash I knew of
<JontheEchidna> nice,latest xorg-common upgrade is 1 MB less on disk
<CIA-99> [messages] aacid * 1144768 * trunk/l10n-kde4/ (5 files in 5 dirs) delete muon was a mistake
<JontheEchidna> ^(I accidentally made a muon.po for qapt-batch)
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
 * shadeslayer pokes Adityab with kubuntu stick
<ulysses>  /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a2.2.0-1~pre1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Adityab> Anyone working on fingerprint recognition? Is there a PAM module integrated in (k)ubuntu ?
<ulysses>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/kde4/krita_jp2.desktop', which is also in package krita-data 1:2.2.0-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> ulysses: Lucid?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: Maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * ulysses slaps himself to use pastebin next time
<shadeslayer> ulysses: lemme see
<ulysses> it's hungarian http://paste.ubuntu.com/457498/
<shadeslayer> ulysses: im installing koffice now
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1144769 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/Messages.sh - Fix the .pot name for qapt-batch. (Name in KAboutData is qaptbatch) - The test app doesn't need to be translated, disable
<shadeslayer> ulysses: seems to be working here
<ulysses> I've installed it yet before, maybe that's the problem
<ScottK> NCommander: Here's a new (to me) armel specific failure: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51186649/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdewebdev_4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> NCommander: I think kdenetwork suffers similar, but it didn't finish the retry yet.
<ulysses> shadeslayer: there aren't any problems after remove and install koffice
<lex79> JontheEchidna: what do you think about this? bug 599490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599490 in phonon (Ubuntu) "libphonon-dev has wrong dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599490
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looks like the package got corrupted during download or something
<lex79> I found another user with the same problem: http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2010-06/msg00328.html
<lex79> yes seems so
<lex79> but seems he is unable to fix
<ScottK> lex79: Make sure they still have the PPA enabled.   I could only reproduce it by disabling the PPA.
<ScottK> NCommander: kdenetwork too: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51201023/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-armel.kdenetwork_4:4.4.90-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144819 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Disconnect the "preview changes" signal when the button changes to "go back", and vice versa. Fixes a bug where going to and from the preview widget would progressively take more and more time.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Austria is broken: http://failblog.org/2010/06/29/epic-fail-photos-street-fail/
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144826 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) A more event-based method of deciding when the app should quit.
<lex79> they released kdepim-runtime inside kdepim lol
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> and they also expect us to somehow use 4.4 translations if we still ship 4.4 kdepim :/
<lex79> this is an example of a perfect quality assurance
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-01
<lex79> this http://pastebin.com/gVbEq6i6 is the entry in dput.cf to upload a package into archive?
<ScottK> lex79: http://pastebin.com/r4vj9iAZ should be all that's needed.
<lex79> ScottK: ok,thanks
<CIA-99> [nds] mwiese * 1144871 * (83 files in 33 dirs) Translation and maintenance
<DarthFrog> Well, whatever was released today for KDE 4.5 RC really screwed up my system.  All I get now is a black screen. :-(
<ghostcube> o/
<apachelogger> 2 exams to go and then I shall be able to partially focus on important things again \o/
<valorie> \0/
<valorie> how close are you to your degree?
<apachelogger> valorie: (at least) 2 more years to BSc :/
<valorie> hey, you are another year closer!
<apachelogger> true :)
<valorie> AND doing important work in tandem with that effort
<valorie> besides being fluffy
<valorie> :-)
<NCommander> ScottK: I'll take a loot today on it
<apachelogger> there is nothing besides fluffy, see, everything is fluffy, be it on the outside or on the inside, fluff surrounds us, it forms us, it is the very essence of live
<valorie> very true
 * valorie was wearing a boa just the other day
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: did I mention that qtgain should have arrived in lucid-backports by now?
<valorie> I'll look
<apachelogger> !info qtgain lucid-backports
<ubottu> qtgain (source: qtgain): graphical user interface for various "gain" utils. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1 (lucid-backports), package size 54 kB, installed size 164 kB
<apachelogger> voila
<valorie> I looked a couple of days ago
<valorie> but haven't been home much
<valorie> or sitting in front of a computer
<valorie> wooo hoooo
<valorie> downloading
<valorie> not very intuitive, is it
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> doesn't take long to do an album, though
<apachelogger> valorie: I told you that the UI is about as bad as it gets with regards to intuitivity :P
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I hadn't seen it, just read about it
<valorie> so at least i knew what to do
<valorie> but geez
<agateau> packaging noob question: is there a magic command line which would take the debian source package version $n and the tarball of $n+1 and create a new debian source package?
<tsimpson> agateau: have a look at uupdate
<agateau> tsimpson: looks good, thanks
<valorie> thanks again for your work, apachelogger
<valorie> niters
<jussi> hrm weird. I have both ubntu and kubuntu installed, on different partitions. ubuntu installed the -pae kernel, and kubuntu the generic. what is the difference and why do ubuntu and kubuntu have differring kernels?
<Mamarok> for some strange reason neither my ssh-agent nor my gpg-agent are loaded on start, what do I do wrong?
<Mamarok> and the ssh-agent forgets about my RSA key on every new start
<Mamarok> what's with kde-config-phonon-xine? it's held back since 4.5 beta 1
<Tm_T> what is says if you try to install it?
<Tm_T> it should say what's up with its dependencies or other conflicts
<stikonas> shadeslayer: hi, I was trying to update to KDE 4.5 RC1 on lucid but I get lots of conflicts because of missing libqt4-assistant package, is there anything I can do to solve it?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144964 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Context on a string that could be quite mysterious otherwise
<stikonas> It seems that libqt4-assistant just dissapeared and there are no transitional packages, so packages that depends on it causes conflics
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144969 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp A bit less string construction on error
 * jussi waits for riddell to arrive
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1144995 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (10 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Turn MuonStrings into a class that has the group and state string hashes as
<CIA-99> member variables. This way we don't have to re-create the hash on each lookup,
<JontheEchidna> ^was 2% of the total CPU cost over the course of clicking 22 packages, now is 0%. Not much, but something :)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145002 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonStrings.cpp Follow the new-world branding order
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145010 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MuonStrings.cpp MuonStrings.h) Const correctness fixes
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145015 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (ManagerWidget.cpp ReviewWidget.cpp) Hide the details widget when nothing is selected
<oxymoron> Hi, may I ask if someone have package rekonq 0.5 release yet? :)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145023 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Use a KMessageBox::detailedError message box for commit errors, since that error has technical details
<JontheEchidna> 0.5 hasn't been released yet
<JontheEchidna> there is a daily ppa though: https://launchpad.net/~yoann-laissus/+archive/rekonq-ppa
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145034 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp Fix a bug where the error string would be cut off at ':'. (For example the overwrite error of a package that has an epoch in the version)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145041 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Ensure that we can quit if we error out of a commit
<DarthFrog> How can I back out of KDE 4.5 RC?  I did a dist-upgrade yesterday (new kernel and a bunch of new KDE packages installed).  Now my machine boots to a black screen.  Even runlevel 1 & startx only black screens.
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: On http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Extragear it says 30 june v0.5 to be released? :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> note the (roughly) in the column name :P
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: So, could be in a week or so? :P Current status is crashes all the time for me ..
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I'd ask them
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: Already did, but nobody exactly know and some problems is because of Webkit and QT framework sucks ... xD
<DarthFrog> Aha, I disabled auto-login and got to the KDM screen.  But there is no KDE menu entry to select. :-(
<DarthFrog> Just default and failsafe.
<JontheEchidna> aaaaah
<JontheEchidna> launchpad is down
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<oxymoron> DarthFrog: lol :D
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: Its Webkits fault that I cannot view a posted formular source code ... it show original source code in first post ...
<oxymoron> JontheEchidna: But its a common problem in many browsers, the only one that solve that GOOD is firefox but it has other issues xD
<JontheEchidna> who was having those file overwrite errors with krita yesterday?
<JontheEchidna> (just uploaded a fix, anyway)
<Riddell> evening, coming live from finland
<Riddell> what's the crack with alpha 2?
 * Trouble gives Riddell the microphone
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there is bug 600632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600632 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maverick Desktop Live shows Kubuntu Netbook desktop instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600632
<Riddell> that's a feature :)
<JontheEchidna> will there be a way to choose in the future?
<JontheEchidna> like what mario was talking about at UDS?
<Riddell> it chooses based on screen size, you can swap after install through the kcontrol module
<Riddell> which is what https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickPlasmaNetbookConfig says
<Riddell> I commented on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/600632 but it showed up as jussi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600632 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Maverick Desktop Live shows Kubuntu Netbook desktop instead" [Undecided,Invalid]
<JontheEchidna> that is a bit strange
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's strange about it?
<ScottK> That LP confuses you with jussi.
<Riddell> oh right, my computer is broken so I'm using his and entirely forgot to log out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to test any alpha 2 candidates?
<ScottK> Still need an amd64 alternate test.
<Riddell> I am downloading amd64 alternate but it's really slow here up in the arctic circle
<Mamarok> Riddell: Arctic Circle is some 1000 km more North, no?
<Mamarok> and Finland is a country with large bandwith, how come it's slow for you?
 * ScottK suspects a bad luck interference pattern resonating from jussi.
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm in Oulu so I'm only about 150km from the arctic circle
<Riddell> (I just made that figure up it might be a bit more=
<Riddell> hmm, Finish keyboards have keys in the wrong place
<Riddell> ScottK: being middle of nowhere city it's not the 100Mb you get in Helsinki but we tracked it down to a rouge ktorrent eating up bandwidth
<Mamarok> Riddell: OH, you are at jussi's place?
<Riddell> yes, his little shack in the forest
<Riddell> well not really little, his sauna is bigger than my bathroom
<nixternal> hot tub?
<Riddell> hot tub's are so passe, saunas are all the rage these days
<DarthFrog> Saunas are communal, bathrooms not so much. :-)
<nixternal> haha
 * Mamarok has even more reason to cry now she is not in Finland :(
<ulysses> oh, it's alpha 2 day
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aww.. sorry there,had a hackers-india meeting today :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you should upload this fix after the freeze, bug 600722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600722 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kde-standard: Depends: korganizer (>= 4:4.4.90) but it is not going to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600722
<lex79> I cant, it's not in the set...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you know kstar?
<shadeslayer> ( thats a nick,not a app :P )
 * shadeslayer cant believe the number of laptop stickers he saw today....
<Riddell> I think I've come across kstar not much more
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah.. i mentioned you,and he said that he had met you once :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we met today.. hes coming to akademy
<Riddell> ah, maybe I do know him then :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how much does a KDE t shirt cost at akademy ?
<Riddell> I don't know, just depends on the local supplyer
<Riddell> 15euro maybe
 * shadeslayer is thinking of getting one through kstar
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 2 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | KDE 4.5 RC1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Lex is kubuntu-developer \o/
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145076 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageDelegate.cpp "Broken" is a status, so put it in the status column
<stikonas> lex79: hi, I was trying to update to KDE 4.5 RC1 on lucid but I get conflicts because of missing libqt4-assistant package, is there anything I can do to solve it?
<shadeslayer> stikonas: whats the exact error?
<lex79> stikonas: we removed that package from qt4-x11 in maverick for now (this mean also for beta backport), we are waiting for the new package
 * shadeslayer thinks we didnt update qtcreator
<lex79> stikonas: do you have libqt4-assistant installed?
<stikonas> lex79: I have it installed (version 4.6.3 I think)
<shadeslayer> lex79: then we should have a replaces
<lex79> shadeslayer: I have qtcreator ready
<lex79> stikonas: try to remove it
<stikonas> and some universe packages e.g. scidavis or qtiplot depends on it :(
<lex79> for now, if you want use RC1 you can't have  libqt4-assistant installed
<shadeslayer> now where have i heard scidavis before
<stikonas> it is scientific plotting application
<stikonas> ok, so its either RC1 or libqt4-assistant. That was my error: http://pastebin.com/jZmDMKZM
<lex79> shadeslayer: we don't need "replaces" since we don't ship libqt4-assistant files in archive :) not yet...
<shadeslayer> lex79: why tho?
<lex79> waiting Debian for this http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/06/22/qt-assistant-compat-version-available-as-extra-source-package/
<brmassa> guys, im suffering from a bug vastly reported in ubuntu forums, but i couldnt find a solution: XOrg and Plasma constantly grow... is there a fix?
<shadeslayer> brmassa: heh..
<shadeslayer> brmassa: use a ligher WM
<brmassa> shadeslayer: the problem is the kdm?
<shadeslayer> brmassa: nooo
<shadeslayer> brmassa: KDM == login manager
<shadeslayer> brmassa: wm == window manager,like kwin
<brmassa> shadeslayer: what im reporting is a bug. both Xorg and plasma-desktop processes continually grow... even if the computer is idle.. they are now consuming 300m together..
<brmassa> shadeslayer: also they are consuming 20% CPU EACH
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> brmassa: only 200 MB here.. but then its on for only a few hours
<brmassa> shadeslayer: even that. in older versions (that used kde3.5), u could left it running for days.
<shadeslayer> brmassa: well.. i dont know what could be causing the exact leak :(
<brmassa> shadeslayer: yep... there are several topics in forums... but i could not find a definitive solution
<brmassa> shadeslayer: btw: plama-desktop, in these few minutes, is now 30mb bigger
<amichair> brmassa: I had the same problem for a long time, but as of 4.4.4 (iirc) plasma no longer leaks
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<amichair> brmassa: the ktorrent plasmoid leaks bad though, are you using it?
<brmassa> amichair: im in 4.4.2, kubuntu 10.04
<amichair> brmassa: so upgrading might fix at least some of the problem
<brmassa> amichair: nope. the only plasmoid are those installed by default: panel, clock, sys tray and folder view...
<amichair> I still see xorg grow a bit, but nothing as bad as before
<brmassa> amichair: 4.4.4 is on default repositories? i mean, officially supported?
<brmassa> amichair: i can (and probably will) update, IF its the real cause of the leak...
<amichair> it's in the kubuntu updates ppa
<amichair> brmassa: all I can help you with is my personal anecdote :-)
<brmassa> amichair: thanks anyway
<amichair> my plasma would grow to 1G after a couple weeks of uptime. For months. It doesn't anymore, and an upgrade did that.
<brmassa> 1G! jezz!
<amichair> yep...
<amichair> brmassa: btw as of a couple days ago kde 4.4.5 is in the ppa - even better :-)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145085 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp Confirm the removal of essential packages
<lex79> ScottK, JontheEchidna: I can't upload kdebase-workspace :(
<shadeslayer> grumble
<shadeslayer> i dont haz ubuntu.com mail address
<shadeslayer> anysysadmin^^
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: it usually takes a couple of days to activate the address, but you can poke someone in #canonical-sysadmin if it hasen't happened
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: im following instructions from wiki,waited 2 days :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke : http://www.flickr.com/photos/pratulkalia/4752774284/ : "D
<shadeslayer> thats from our hackers india meet today :P
<shadeslayer> well.. if anyone wants to see :P http://www.flickr.com/photos/pratulkalia/4752774284/
<shadeslayer> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pratulkalia/4752801894/ : is a better one tho..
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145102 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp ...also handle the case where a non-essential package is being removed. ;)
<shadeslayer> maco: http://members.bas.org.in/kstar/himeetup/IMG_4579.JPG
<shadeslayer> and http://members.bas.org.in/kstar/himeetup/IMG_4581.JPG
<shadeslayer> stickers to cover the entire earth!
<neversfelde> ofirk_: you wrote an article about Quassel in the Ubuntu wiki, right? I cannot find it, can you give me the URL? We probably want to translate it to German.
<ofirk_> neversfelde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quassel
<neversfelde> ofirk_: thanks
<shadeslayer> ofirk_: is your email alias working ?
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: I'm not sure
<ofirk_> didn't have time to test it?
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: yours?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> :P
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: the guide said that if you have gmail, you can't use it to send yourself an email
<maco> Rekonq crashes a lot :(
<ofirk_> maco: indeed
<maco> im trying not to install firefox in my maverick vm
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: I just checked and the alias isn't working yet
<maco> this means im doing a lot more web browsing from the windows host than i'd prefer to contribute to browser stats
 * maco goes to install user agent switcher
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: the guide says to wait at least 48 hours and to give it a couple of days to be sure
<ofirk_> shadeslayer: so I guess we will wait :)
<neversfelde> as far as I remeber it took more than two weeks, till my Ubuntu adress worked
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> and what a sunny evening it is, 20 minutes to midnight and still broud daylight
<neversfelde> evening Riddell
<Riddell> meh, I can't put a story on kubuntu.org, browser keeps crashing
<Riddell> claydoh: any chance of an alpha 2 page?
<Sput> maco: there's also arora and chrome
<maco> Sput: ive used arora before. its sloooooowwww just like rekonq. loads a page halfway then sits there twiddling its thumbs for a while before going "huh? oh, were you waiting on ME?"
 * Sput still likes konqueror best tbh
<Sput> looks like they fixed facebook even
<claydoh> Riddell: sure, if you don't mind a shorter one than usual
<Riddell> claydoh: switch to rekonq and merging desktop and netbook CD image are the headline ones
<claydoh> Riddell: the merging, what does that entail?
<Riddell> claydoh: one image which loads either desktop or netbook workspace based on screen size
<Riddell> you can switch with system settings if you don't like it
 * claydoh is behind the times, major inspection @ werk this week, which we nearly aced :)
<claydoh> Riddell: sweet feature
<claydoh> i am on it
<claydoh> as long as rekonq behaves :)
<nixternal> oi oi
<lex79> ScottK: kdeutils is in binary new https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/4:4.4.90-0ubuntu2
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-02
<DarkwingDuck> Yay. My service in the US Navy has been retained. I'm no longer jobless
<ScottK> lex79: I should be able to get to it later tonight.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Congratulations.
<ScottK> lex79: Does -workspace need uploading?
<DarkwingDuck> thanks ScottK
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck congrats for something
<ScottK> jjesse: Not being unemployed.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: i get to keep my job
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> that's awesome
<DarkwingDuck> oh yeah
<jjesse> miltary right?
<DarkwingDuck> yes
<DarkwingDuck>  Navy
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> now if we can just find a job for nixternal
<DarkwingDuck> yeah i know
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: when you get a chance to look at kdeutils, could you also push konversation through new queue please?
<ScottK> I'll try.
<lex79> ScottK: yes for -workspace
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna to take care of workspace then.
<JontheEchidna> OK
<ScottK> Thanks.  Back later.
<lex79> also this please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/600722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600722 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kde-standard: Depends: korganizer (>= 4:4.4.90) but it is not going to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jjesse> is the official name Kubuntu Netbook Remix or Kubuntu Netbook Edition?
<ScottK> jjesse: Officially it's Kubuntu Netbook Remix.
<claydoh> are there any major Known Issues for Alpha2 that should be mentioned ?
<claydoh> in the release notes
<ScottK> Probably, not sure what though.  It's working well enough for me.  I mean it's an Alpha, if you install it on something you care about and it eats your system, don't be suprised if people see humor in that.
<claydoh> there are the usual caveats :) plus the default browser is still Konq, at least in terms of System Settings :)
<claydoh> it is working very well for me too, but I just installed it
<claydoh> except for rekonq crashing before I could save my wiki work :(
<claydoh> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> claydoh: doh We want to hear what you think about this Alpha 2 Release of Kubuntu 10.04. We want to know if it Rocks, if it is just OK, or it is flat out wrong. No matter the feedback, as long as it is in line with the Ubuntu Code of Conduct we would like to hear it.
<shadeslayer> claydoh: s/10.04/10.10
<shadeslayer> :P
<claydoh> :P thats why I have preoof readers :)
<claydoh> err proof readers
<claydoh> I do have my new glasses, honest!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need to wait until Knoversation is built on more archs to pull it out of New.
<apachelogger> \o/ only one exam left
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: umbrello falls over when trying to import libqapt :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Monster" by Beatsteaks [Smacksmash, 2004] 7 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/09RX0f7At2hnLRpZtz5YBx] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ah right
 * apachelogger noticed that last.fm is loads of inefficient during startup ^^
<apachelogger> ofirk_: it is Mozilla Firefox not Firefox
<apachelogger> http://staging.www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour <-- using latter here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: shall I upload my super awesome desktop file patch?
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 4
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 2 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay Wed 7th July 18:00UTC | Lex is kubuntu-developer \o/
<apachelogger> lex79: congrats btw :)
<CIA-99> [messages] zepires * 1145218 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/messages/ (5 files in 5 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
 * apachelogger throws translations after JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> fix0rd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, bulldog98, Quintasan, lex79: suggestions on how to improve ninja packaging quality?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes go for it
<apachelogger> okies
<CIA-99> [kdelibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100702090803-0ehr7p80vrhrp0ha * releasing version 4:4.4.90-0ubuntu2
<Trouble> Gosh, that upgrade from Lucid to Maverick was pretty smooooth :-p
 * Trouble risks turning on desktop effects now he's upgraded
<ghostcube> rc1 rox
<ghostcube> i have again working wallpapers lol
<Trouble> Wha thappened to the weather wallpaper?
<tsimpson> Sho_ just mentioned this in #konversation, I thought I'd share: http://vimeo.com/13009589
<jussi> tsimpson: hahahahah
<apachelogger> did he call chrome stupid ^^ :D
 * Trouble turns desktop effects off again :-(
<jussi> chromium still doesnt play videos through the vlc or kaffeine plugins
<jussi> and I still dont understand why ubuntu installs a pae kernel and kubuntu a standard one...
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> ubuntu also installs -generic
<apachelogger> last I checked only -server shipped with pae enabled
<jussi> apachelogger: curious. Ive a 10.04 install here that installed pae
<apachelogger> all I know is that the kernel should be set by foundations independent of ubuntu and kubuntu, so they should have the very same kernel installed
<apachelogger> maybe the ubuntu ubiquity did some stuff to get pae in
<Mamarok> hi all
<apachelogger> hello Mamarok
<Mamarok> I have 2 packages kept back in the kde 4.5 rc1: kde-config-phonon-xine and kde-sc-dev-latest
<Mamarok> the first is kept back since beta1
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install kde-config-phonon-xine
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that worked, but for the kde-sc-dev-latest I get this error:
<Mamarok> kde-sc-dev-latest: Depends: pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.9.1) but 0.8.0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa4 is to be installed
<Mamarok> seems a big version difference
<apachelogger> aiht, that sounds wrongish
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> lex79: ^ if you could take a look at that
 * apachelogger is about to leave for last exam this semester \\o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: know how to fix CIA? I don't
 * JontheEchidna grumbles @ glib: http://pastebin.com/UGn2Xdxv
 * ScottK vaguely recalls someone needing http://incoming.debian.org/qt-assistant-compat_4.6.3-1.dsc
<ScottK> For Lucid ...
 * ScottK gives apachelogger the "Yes, I felt like writing a novel" award for his debian/changelog entry in kde4libs.
<JontheEchidna> novel changelog entries are awesome
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks like konversation's built on everything but sparc now.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll try and take a look this morning.  sparc will fail in any case (and we don't care about sparc even more)
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> It was just done on i386 when I looked last night.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you look at -workspace yet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yup, uploaded
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> Riddell: qmf is in New if you have a free moment.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't see this new package documented any debian/changelog?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+changelog
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I was talking about konversation.
<ScottK> Did Debian do this split also?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes, it was picked up as part of the merge
<ScottK> OK.  So their bad on the lack of documentation.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they documented it in the entry for 1.3~beta1-2
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> OK.  I guess I didn't look back far enough.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... what do we want to improve is the question :)
<apachelogger> last exam done \o/
<apachelogger> I am now a fulltime slave of ubuntuone \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: better too much documentation than too little, right? ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: quality of packages for example :P
<apachelogger> or maybe we could make the process faster?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Certainly.
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger got invited to a party and hadn't slept very well these couple of days -.-
 * apachelogger needs to buy some additional youth, his is already used up ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: coffee works as a reasonable substitute.
<apachelogger> not for me :/
<ScottK> Probably not dosing sufficiently then.
<apachelogger> well, I need to go to the train station soonish anyway, supposedly I could get a liter of coffee there ;)
<ScottK> As long as there are proper facilities on the train, yes (not sure what kind of train you are catching)
<apachelogger> come to think of it, the trains will most likely burst today, seeing as today ought to be the end of semester for pretty much all students in Graz and Graz is like 75% students...
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> maybe I should travel business class ^^
<txwikinger> apachelogger: student class maybe.. but business class?
<apachelogger> I am ubuntuone-kde overlord :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I will believe it when I have it working on my system
 * txwikinger disabled all ubuntu-one nonsense due to too many issues
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> you cannot disable the cloud :P
<apachelogger> and the cloud is issued alright
<apachelogger> no bookmark sync for ages now
 * ScottK finds akonadi-kde-resource-googledata works nicely (although not for bookmarks).
<ScottK> Double win with Android sync from Google.
 * shadeslayer thinks about what apachelogger means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... we already have the fastest PPA on earth :p
<shadeslayer> so no point of poking the build process...
 * shadeslayer finds RC1 sluggish 
 * ScottK recommends not thinking too hard about what apachelogger says, it can be confusing.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Better than the beta was, IME.
 * txwikinger agrees with ScottK
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wrong attitude
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seriously... my qipmsg package for example.. and then the mail on kubuntu devel to which apachelogger replied too...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0_o
<apachelogger> one can always improve
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get canonical to improve the hardware? :D
<apachelogger> right now I see that we there were at least 2 file conflicts emerging in the published PPA packages
<apachelogger> that should be 0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think we need more of user feedback on this,they are the ultimate consumers of KDE 
<shadeslayer> +packaging
<apachelogger> so how to do that?
<shadeslayer> like what goes wrong during their upgrade and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: something during dev week?
<shadeslayer> like we have a session in which the community asks us questions
<shadeslayer> OR
<apachelogger> you want something persistent and that needs a plan first ;)
<apachelogger> we had kubuntu-testers at some point
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we make a new channel #kubuntu-feedback
<apachelogger> though I did not see much testing coming out of it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i joined and tested :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you want it long term
<apachelogger> we do not need feedback once every 6 months
<apachelogger> we need feedback for each KDE release
<apachelogger> on every version we deploy on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes,i mean we get feedback for every KDE release there
<apachelogger> BEFORE we push the packages public
<shadeslayer> specifically for KDE releases
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh.. 
 * txwikinger wants more unit testing
<apachelogger> if we publish crap then all the feedback of the world will not help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: recommending staging PPA would be a bad idea...
<apachelogger> how to prevent self-appointed gurus of recommending it to noobs?
 * shadeslayer finds the copy dialog crappy in 4.5
<ScottK> LongPointyStickOfDoom(tm)
<apachelogger> I know of people who added our PPAs to the Kubuntu setup of thei dear ones
<shadeslayer> ScottK: LongPointyKDEStickofDoom
<ScottK> Hobbsee could destroy them all ...
<apachelogger> true
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> oh whee... first plasma crash on 4.5
 * shadeslayer feels like going back to beta
<shadeslayer> seems like ive gone back to Win XP on my P3
<txwikinger> so slow?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> dolphin hangs,cant copy 3x1.4GB files onto a external HD at once.. crashes
<shadeslayer> well.. i have some kde* updates coming through
<txwikinger> why are there so many regressions after beta?
<txwikinger> that should not happen
 * txwikinger thinks unit testing could help a lot to prevent regressions
<shadeslayer> and now the write speed is down to 300 KBps -.-
 * ScottK suspects the kernel, not KDE.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ScottK Riddell rekonq 0.5 release on Monday
<shadeslayer> anyoneelsewhocaresandisntsubscribedtorekonqml^^
<mfraz74> when reporting a bug, how can i tell if it is a packaging bug or an upstream bug?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: uh.. whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> if a app crashes and a kdebugdialog comes up,kde bug.. if upgrades dont go smoothly packaging bug ( in general )
<shadeslayer> but it really depends on the problem
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: nothing now, just something I read on one of the kubuntu announcements saying that use launchpad for packaging bugs and bugs.kde.org for upstream bugs
<shadeslayer> :)
<mfraz74> thx
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: well in general the above statement should suffice... correct me if im wrong :P
<mfraz74> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh oh question... why doesnt the device notifier plasmoid power down external USB devices?
<mfraz74> it's good to see some my reported bugs geting fixed :)
<shadeslayer> like external HD's ... eject in nautilus powers them down
 * claydoh points out that there is pretty near instant feedback for each pre-release in kubuntuforums.....
<shadeslayer> so it *is* possible .. but not implemented in KDE
 * shadeslayer has never used forums
<claydoh> but you just have to read them :)
<mfraz74> i prefer mailinglists to forums
<claydoh> most people do not use irc
<claydoh> the kubuntu users list is tiny and not much for testing
<claydoh> they expect perfection +1
<mfraz74> claydoh: that's true, but for testing i use irc which is more real time
<claydoh> yeah, but for user feedback as was mentioned above
<claydoh> it is one resource
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ++
<claydoh> and that is why kubuntu has 3+ separate communities, more or less, no one want to go outside their boxes sometimes :(
<shadeslayer> imo revive kubuntu testers + forums + IRC
 * claydoh sees no real way to connect the parts, outside of getting just a few to 'cross over' some times (kudos apachelogger in kubuntuforums!)
<mfraz74> i suppose there are fewer IRC users these days
<shadeslayer> claydoh: did you correct the release page?
<claydoh> shadeslayer: yes, I did
<shadeslayer> :)
<claydoh> thank you! :)
<shadeslayer> np
<mfraz74> what is the URL of the kubuntu maverick alpha 2 page?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: JontheEchidna btw who was going to upload desktopcouch?
<ScottK> Not /me
<shadeslayer> well its JontheEchidna then :P
<claydoh> mfraz74: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MaverickMeerkat/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Did the desktopcouch maintainers approve?
<mfraz74> claydoh: thx, couldn't find any sign of a link to that page anywhere
<shadeslayer> uh.. didnt ask :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: will do
<claydoh> very sparse, sorry. Ubuntu don't seem to be using their usual wiki pages for their release  notes
 * shadeslayer was busy with #hackers-india meet :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: please get one of them to sponsor, or subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<JontheEchidna> I would not feel comfortable sponsoring desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<claydoh> so I kept to the standard locations for our notes
<mfraz74> claydoh: is it ok for me to edit that wiki page? there are a few mentions of lucid
<claydoh> arggghh..
<claydoh> of course you can
<shadeslayer> claydoh: theres just one :P
<shadeslayer> uh.. mfraz74^^
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: ok i exaggerated a bit!
<JontheEchidna> nice, we got an ARM FTBFS fix on a Qt package from an @canonical address: bug 600820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600820 in ugene (Ubuntu) "ftbfs on arm; casting error for doube vs qreal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600820
<shadeslayer> ooooh
<shadeslayer> #chromiumfail on maverick
<claydoh> mfraz74: odd as I did the text mostly from scratch
<shadeslayer> claydoh: :P
<claydoh> lol except for that one section
<mfraz74> claydoh: lol
<shadeslayer> claydoh: and the one at the bottom :P
<claydoh> then of course rekonk crashed 9not a reason though)
<claydoh> no, I misstyped that one
<claydoh> though it is the same text that has been used before I think
<shadeslayer> btw have you guys seen our stickerzz ?
<shadeslayer> http://members.bas.org.in/kstar/himeetup/IMG_4581.JPG
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: i can still see spaces for more stickers
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: my laptop has loads of space.. no stickers so far :P
 * shadeslayer didnt get his laptop along
<ScottK> I'm glad I bought the Dell with the Ubuntu preinstall.  The system won't boot to the CD drive.  Their recommended solution was reflash the BIOS.  I asked how when I couldn't boot the CD for that.  They said, "No problem, you can download it and run it from your machine."  The download was (predictably) a Windows executable.  They are now "exploring options."
<claydoh> my laptop is soo naked, I just have 2 stickers
<ScottK> Since I bought it from them without Windows, they are sort of stuck figuring it out.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dont you know
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there was a project about flashing bios from ubuntu
 * shadeslayer has mail about this
<mfraz74> claydoh: i just have the one sticker on the back. Are there going to be some new kubuntu stickers out soon?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's Dell's problem to figure it out.  
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well.. i can help you if you want :D
<claydoh> mfraz74: I only hope, tho I do like my 'classic' kubuntu stickers
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: np
<mfraz74> claydoh: i do like them too, could do with a new kubuntu t-shirt to go with my new ubuntu one
<claydoh> so could I , but they dond't make them big enough for me :(
<mfraz74> lol
<mfraz74> is xxl too small?
<claydoh> yes, actually
<jjesse> too large :)
<claydoh> I am not slimming down fast enough
<claydoh> xxxl or even xxxxl 
<jjesse> how bout medium :)
<mfraz74> how about just selling sew on patches?
<claydoh> jjesse: i refuse to do the 'muffin top' thing :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That one says community support only, so I'm not going to try it (don't want to void the warranty).
<ScottK> thanks though
<jjesse> claydoh hahaha
<jjesse> i bet i am one of the few that could fit into a medium sized shirt in this channel
<claydoh> even if I go to Walmart, I won't
<claydoh> I am legitimately fat, though. I don't think many here are
<mfraz74> had trouble updating the bios on my tosh nb100
<mfraz74> if you did any updates, the upgrader wouldn't work
<claydoh> i made an iso of the bios update floppy for my old Compaq, and used grub to boot from the iso
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well.. :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you just want to see Dell in pain
<ScottK> No.  I want them to fix my system.
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill probably never buy dell again tho
<shadeslayer> Asus maybe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw did you get a 3 years warranty?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: good :)
<ScottK> They are going to send me a new machine.
 * shadeslayer only had a 1 year warranty 
<ScottK> IME Dell laptops aren't the best in the world, but they're support is top notch.
<ScottK> they're/their
<ScottK> Also I appreciate they invest in Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah,my hardware went bad after 2 months of warranty expiratation
<shadeslayer> Mobo blew a chip 
<shadeslayer> and they told me that the Mobo was of 10k INR,and warranty would cost 10k + cost of warranty :P
<ScottK> Always get the 3 year warranty on a laptop
<ScottK> They are going to replace the system ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: my system was $$$$ already
<shadeslayer> 68k INR
<shadeslayer> ( Dell XPS M1530 )
<shadeslayer> ScottK: got it fixed locally :P
<shadeslayer> for 4k INR 
<DarthFrog> INR = rupees?
<shadeslayer> yes
<DarthFrog> $85.5 USD
<shadeslayer> probably 
<DarthFrog> www.xe.com
<shadeslayer> anyone read 
<shadeslayer> http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/07/02appleletter.html
<mfraz74> read about that earlier
<DarthFrog> Interesting.  It's a math error, not physics. :-)
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: its a stupid announcement
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: if people were getting dropped calls,its because of faulty antenna design .. not a maths error
<DarthFrog> I eagerly await the consumer response.  :-)
<shadeslayer> according to the announcement,if i have no bars,i should  be able to make a call :P
<DarthFrog> No, other way around.  The bars are supposedly over-representing signal strength.
<shadeslayer> wait.. that came out wrong..
<shadeslayer> :P
<DarthFrog> Doesn't matter.  Apple is evil.  Stylish, but evil. :-)
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: yeah
 * shadeslayer would like a Apple iPad+Kubuntu 
<mfraz74> i'd settle for being able to have rockbox on a newer iPod or at least for Apple to allow oggs
<lex79> Mamarok: I've just uploaded the fix for kde-sc-dev-latest
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<shadeslayer> ( if your around )
<shadeslayer> hmm.. seems now
<shadeslayer> *not
<shadeslayer> lex79: around?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: kool,i need to split kopete
<shadeslayer> lex79: and then add a patch that will say " Install additional libraries to enable google chat call support "
<shadeslayer> ( basically call support is bringing in libavcodecs which has legal issues on CD )
<Mamarok> lex79: thanks I will try
<lex79> np :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51164916/kdenetwork_4:4.4.90-0ubuntu1_4:4.4.90-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> now the only addition to get support are the additional deps and the modified install files
<lex79> well, split the package then... :)
<lex79> I don't know about the patch...
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill have a look at the other packages which do that kind of notifications 
<shadeslayer> lex79: so.. what is the new package name? and.. will i have to make a whole new libkopete?
<shadeslayer> or just a new package with usr/bin/googletalk-call in install files
 * shadeslayer thinks new libkopete
<lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/91
<lex79> seems only a package with usr/bin/googletalk-call
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. im not entirely sure,i think we will need a new libkopete,since the library needs to be compiled with the gcall support stuff
<lex79> oh, that is a problem I think :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: so,new libkopete,right
<lex79> nope, usually we don't do this
<shadeslayer> ow
<shadeslayer> what do we want to do ;)
<lex79> I think nothing, you can't have the same libraries in two packages
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. why not? we can add a replaces/conflicts for each of them 
<lex79> that is because we didn't ever include google talk support
<shadeslayer> uh..
<shadeslayer> we did with last upload
<shadeslayer> thats why Riddell made a new upload
<lex79> where? I don't see here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/88
<shadeslayer> lex79: see debian/kopete.install
<shadeslayer> also the changelog ( the build deps were added to add gcall support
<lex79> talk with Riddell is better, I never seen two package with the same libraries but built with different build-deps in a source package
<shadeslayer> hmm.. 
<shadeslayer> lex79: well.. im guessing here :P
<shadeslayer> that we need to build the library seprately 
<lex79> maybe you mean in different source package, not in the kdenetwork source package
<lex79> well talk with Riddell ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> dont think it should be a different source package
<lex79> "i think we will need a new libkopete,since the library needs to be compiled with the gcall support stuff" impossible have in the same source package a libkopete built against a set of build-deps and libkopete-googletalk built against a different set build-deps
<lex79> but I can wrong, I never seen before :)
<lex79> you have to split the source package
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> the only problem is the deps
<lex79> only?
<shadeslayer> the source code has the gcall stuff
<shadeslayer> the deps are optional,enable them and you get gcall support
<lex79> deps or build-depends?
<shadeslayer> build deps :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: export alias " deps=build-deps "
<shadeslayer> ( in my language :P )
<lex79> well, deps != build-depends :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: i know... i just have a habit of calling them that 
<lex79> so we return to the problem that I wrote there ^
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<lex79> if the problem was only about the depends, you don't need to split the source package
<shadeslayer> :D
<lex79> oh but that's sometimes wrong :) see plasma widgets google gadget, we have to split google gadget from -workspace since google-gadget-qt can't go in Main
<lex79> ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: so you guys split the source?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: so how do you do that?
<lex79> chat with JR :)
<shadeslayer> ok :D
<shadeslayer> !debdiff is A simple way to patch debian packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,lear more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<shadeslayer> !debdiff is A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,lear more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<maco> shadeslayer:  i think that should be learn, not lear
<shadeslayer> yeah 
<shadeslayer> corrected in PM
<ulysses> hm, anyone noticed, that copying an URL cause to appear a dialog twice or three times?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145393 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Detect whether a potential change will break the package. In the future, I'll extend this to show why the break happens, and once LibQApt has undo/redo going for it, I will auto-undo breaking potential changes
<JontheEchidna> ^yeah, so currently muon will eat puppies if you for example mark libgtk2.0-bin for removal and unmark software-center for removal and proceed. All it'll do is say that it will break in the konsole output :P
<JontheEchidna> Nothing new, but...
<JontheEchidna> use at your own risk :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: s/puppies/kittens
<shadeslayer> or maybe the Amarok devs ate all the kittens
<JontheEchidna> At the very least, if you try to unmark an "essential" package in muon, you'll get a confirmation dialog, but otherwise all gaurantees for safety are off
<shadeslayer> lex79: you didnt look at qtcreator :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw ubuntu-dev says that desktopcouch needs to be uploaded to maverick first
<shadeslayer> so need to post a debdiff for that first
<oxymoron> How do I fix this: http://pastebin.com/Gt5hQFkk
<txwikinger> oxymoron: missing library?
<oxymoron> txwikinger: What library? :P
<txwikinger> something with github
<Riddell> kdepim 4.5 needing packaging
<Riddell> koffice too
<lex79> Riddell: why you added debian/include with private headers in qtcreator? didn't want build? 
<Riddell> lex79: qtcreator uses headers which are private to Qt and shouldn't be generally installed
<Riddell> upstream ship it with its own Qt build for binary and with its own copy of Qt sources for source
<lex79> ok thanks
<neversfelde> too hot to sleep
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can do koffice
<Riddell> lovely, thanks neversfelde 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill do kdepim
<shadeslayer> but! you will have to help with kopete :)
 * shadeslayer doesnt know where kdepim is 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
 * shadeslayer is doing kdepim 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think for kdepim put the packaging in bzr and the packages in experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pdebuild is online and using up my connection :P
<Riddell> what's that?
<neversfelde> 29 degrees celsius at 23 pm, that's really not cold
<jussi> right, Ive got a grumble with  notifications... where is the cake man?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pdebuild! debuild in pbuilder :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hows akademy ?
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> :D
<mime11> hello there, well i was going to /etc/pulse/daemon text file for enabling my 5.1 audio, for changing the 2 channels by the 6, but the files doesnt exist, what i am suposed to do :( i ise kubuntu 10.04 lts, thanx all
<shadeslayer> mime11: support in #kubuntu
<jussi> if you get a message with kopete, then a second soon after, it comes up with the first message and the writing +1 more message. that is entirely useless - the popup needs to tell me the message so I can decide to click on it or not. NOT truncate it.
<jussi> Riddell: have a good trip?
<mime11> oops sorry
<mime11> cya thnx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ive named the tarball with version 4.4.90
<shadeslayer> or should it be 85? ( its beta 1
<Riddell> jussi: just photo blogged, including the by request of Tm_T photo http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4266
<jussi> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't know yet, upstream used the wrong tar name and dirk asked him to rename but he hasn't done so yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well.. ok,ill just keep 4.490 for now,and upload when they correct it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i hear they have orange KDE T Shirts there :D
<Tm_T> Riddell: oo so many familiar faces there... I will never forgive myself for not being there ):
<jussi> Riddell: awesome, just awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go with 4.4.85, we can always up it but it's harder to lower it
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: busy all week?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i wont upload till they release a number tho :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: t-shirts are blue (orange is staff only), and cost 12 euro
<Tm_T> Riddell: been in flu and really heavy cough for over a week now, still continuing
<Mamarok> lex79: the pacakge still doesn't install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i know the cost.. but nsm says that the blue ones are not good :P
<jussi> Tm_T: have you looked at the last pic?
<Tm_T> ye, lovely
<Tm_T> only half hug-a-finn points earned though!
<Riddell> why?  that was a full on hug!
<jussi> Im only half a finn...
<Tm_T> but I don't see jussi as traditional finnish in that sense, he's too huggable!
<jussi> :P
 * Tm_T huggles jussi 
<jussi> :D
<jussi> Im a big bear :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im getting 404 on main archive packages:P
<Riddell> sudo apt-get update  usually helps
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also... apturl support for rekonq should be in git after rekonq 0.5 .. if adjam approves my patches :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/sskadgH1
<shadeslayer> still fails
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: info: using source format `1.0' << in kdepim from bzr packaging 0_0
<shadeslayer> ok .. wrong folder :P
<neversfelde> mhh
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw where is that apturl-kde desktop file located?
<lex79> Mamarok: the package still need build https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+build/1850779
<lex79> it starts in 19 hours
<lex79> lol
<Mamarok> ah, OK, I will wait then :)
<lex79> maybe NCommander ^ can raise the score a bit :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-03
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145443 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h globals.h package.cpp package.h) Implement an undo/redo stack, with undo functions, redo functions, and various ways to save/restore states manually. (Ported from synaptic ;)
<valorie> synaptic has an undo?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I've never tried using it
<JontheEchidna> Hidden away in an edit menu ;)
<JontheEchidna> *in the edit menu
<valorie> right, I found it
<valorie> if only that would help in installing ubuntuone-kde
<JontheEchidna> Synaptic's backend code actually isn't half bad. Some of the organization/API is a bit iffy, and it's obvious it was written by GNOMEies, but otherwise it is a great reference
<valorie> instead, I'll wait for the apachelogger magic
<valorie> right, I use it usually
<valorie> it's a workhorse
<valorie> ugly, but usable
<JontheEchidna> but now, I can make muon automagically undo itself if you try to work things into a broken mess :x
<valorie> I only use kpackagekit for little upgrades
<valorie> ever since it crashed and ruined my puter
<valorie> I don't trust it
<valorie> I shoulda used apt-get
<valorie> my bad.....
<valorie> I got a nice fresh install out of it, so all's well that ends well
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Konversation being held in new queue has led to a valuable test case for me.
<JontheEchidna> Since it didn't go to new queue for all the other archs, as long as I don't check for updates I have a situation where trying to upgrade it without checks would break the package cache if it was allowed to go through
<valorie> woah
<JontheEchidna> which is why I need to make muon check before blindly marking it, and restore the old state
<valorie> I don't exactly understand, but "break the package cache" sounds serious
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> you won't be able to install/remove anything until you resolve the dependency issue, basically
<lex79> JontheEchidna: qtcreator is too big to upload for you? 17.4 MB
<JontheEchidna> lex79: my mother is uploading vacation photos to Facebook, so she'd probably not like it if I tried :(
<valorie> I've found that to be true anyway, unless you can force
<lex79> ok no problem :)
<valorie> which I choose not to do
<valorie> I used to break my system rather regularly back when I used gentoo
<valorie> and don't want to go there again
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopct1560-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> ^I forced the removal of libgtk2.0-bin, but forced software-center to stay installed
<JontheEchidna> well, I didn't have to force the removal of libgtk2.0-bin, but I had to force software-center to stay installed ;)
<valorie> right
<valorie> Broken in red = :(
<JontheEchidna> I should use the html flash code :D
<JontheEchidna> *flash tag
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oh, how I miss that
<valorie> and the scrolling banners
<JontheEchidna> <flash><color=red />BROKEN!</flash>
<valorie> hahahah
<valorie> it made for such classy webpages
<JontheEchidna> geocites... angelfire....
<valorie> oh, Myspace.....
<JontheEchidna> myspace == embedded mp3's of crappy music playing way too loud
<valorie> some of those still exist
<valorie> sometimes multiple mp3s!
<valorie> and flashy little crap
<valorie> dear lord it was awful
<JontheEchidna> yay, muon stopped me from breaking konversation: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopkj1560-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> now I just have to show the user *why* it can't be done
<JontheEchidna> ...preferrably not while berating him/her
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145455 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Don't allow actions that will break packages. Next up: A GUI to show why an action will break something
<valorie> yes, calling people noobs is frowned upon!
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145457 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp --debug
<JontheEchidna> oh, I suppose I could implement undo/redo in the gui too
<JontheEchidna> but maybe I'll just kick back for a bit and relax, satisfied with my not-broken package system
 * valorie passes out the Friday night beers
<maco> JontheEchidna: its a <blink> tag not a <flash> tag
<NCommander> Riddell: morning
<maco> oh it is isnt it? its 7am there eh?
<maco> hmm
<valorie> he mixed the two horriblenesses
<NCommander> maco: we're at Akademy
<NCommander> or at least, he's supposed to be. I haven't seen him.
<maco> i know you are
<NCommander> maco: :-)
<maco> i assume finland is on the same timezone as france and germany?
<maco> or is it one more?
<NCommander> its one over
<maco> oh so 9am there now
<shadeslayer_> \o
<evilshadeslayer> better :P
<evilshadeslayer> oh oh kcm_kio is not installed in kde 4.5 
<evilshadeslayer> so no more proxy configuration diaologs
<evilshadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/e0s1zpY.html
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<evilshadeslayer> if you can have a look ...
<tsimpson> is there no libsmokekde-dev in lucid?
<nigelb> Remove all binary packages that have no rdepends or reverse-build-depends. We don't want to support this many packages when they have no rdepends and when we're on the doorstep of an LTS release.
<nigelb> tsimpson: ^ from changelog of kde3bindings
<ulysses> strange, there is lbsmokekde-dev in maverick, it's in universe
<tsimpson> it was in lucid (apparently) for 4.3.2, just not 4.4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim takes _alot_ of time to compile :(
<tsimpson> erm, I meant libsmokekde4-dev actually
<tsimpson> still missing in lucid though
<tsimpson> also, bug #601340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601340 in kdebindings (Ubuntu) "libsmokeqt-dev and libsmokeqt4-dev should conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601340
<tsimpson> re-emergence of bug #330079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330079 in kdebindings (Ubuntu) "[jaunty] libsmokeqt4-2-dev conflicts with libsmokeqt-dev but doesn't have proper dependencies" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330079
<tsimpson> well, similar not re-emergence
<Riddell> tsimpson: what do you need it for?
<tsimpson> Riddell: nothing in particular, I just wanted to learn about smoke and kross today :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think.. kolab's gone :P
<shadeslayer> must have been renamed or something
<shadeslayer> oh btw does akademy have a OGG stream?
<nigelb> Riddell: nice blog post.  <3 the last pic :)
<Riddell> tsimpson: our packaging got merged with debian and I think debian don't package those headers and .so links becuase there's nothing that uses them (and often when nothing uses a library the ABI isn't as stable as it should be)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh oh .. no proxy module in 4.5 packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/e0s1zpY.html
<Riddell> jjj
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for me
<Riddell> presumably you have something not installed
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: such as ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer pokes kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> seems so
<shadeslayer> i didnt want rekonq,so i removed kubuntu-desktop,and now it has added deps
<Riddell> rekonq should be a recommend, you can remove it without removing kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its a direct dep
<shadeslayer> and the module is working now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/ipJg82Z4
<Riddell> ryanakca: can you change the URL on this to news/maverick-alpha-2  ?  kubuntu.org/node/159
<ryanakca> Riddell: Done
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145586 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp muonui.rc) Initial bits for undo/redo. Still need to save state whenever we mark a package, though. (And I need to enable/disable it based on the undo stack size, which I may need to add methods for in libqapt)
<Riddell> ryanakca: do you use konqueror to do that?
<shadeslayer> anyone heard of a DW1520 Wireless-N WLAN Half-mini card? any ideas how to make it work with K/Ubuntu? jockey doesnt list any drivers...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim will take some time.... huge changes
<ScottK> Riddell: qmf, qtmobility, and phonon-backend-vlc are all in New waiting for you ....
<shadeslayer> kdepim is going to kill me.. single package taking so much time to modify
<shadeslayer> either A) im doing something wrong , or B) kde devs went krazy
<shadeslayer> probably A ...
<shadeslayer> or C) there really are so many changes
<ScottK> D) All of the above
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you do the kdepim-runtime package?
<shadeslayer> or wait.. maybe it wants less changes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not today.  I've got no free time at all.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i have to manually check for each and every line in the *.install files
<shadeslayer> im getting dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkorg_stdprinting.so.4.5.0 debian/korganizer//usr/lib/ returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer> have to go through install files one by one :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The way I do that is log into a chroot, build the package in the chroot, then when it fails, you can inspect the build tree, fix the .install file and then run dpkg-buildpackage -nc -us -uc.  The .nc skips clean so it doesn't have to recompile again.
<ScottK>  .nc/-nc
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what im using is debuilld -nc
<shadeslayer> without chroot...
<ScottK> That gets the same result.
<shadeslayer> ill build it in pdebuild tho.. later
<ScottK> Using maverick?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes,but fixing each install file line by line is insane
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes :)
<ScottK> What version are you packaging?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 4.5 Beta 1
<ScottK> Why?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because maverick needs it?
<ScottK> No.
<shadeslayer> and Riddell asked :P
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> I'd expect that one to be a lot different then.
<ScottK> So I'm not suprised it's painful, they just aren't all that hard.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i have to check each and every line of install files... its not hard to fix.. just painfull :D
 * ScottK notes he doesn't find it particularly painful for shadeslayer to update tons of install files and heads out for the rest of his day ....
<shadeslayer> hehehe :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm guessing www-admin is still painfully broken on your end?
<maco> shtylman's phone's voicemail is in russian
<maco> ending in spaciba
<maco> er spociba
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill need help with kdenetwork,can you highlight me when your free...
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145660 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp The maintainer field can sometimes be UTF-8, so we must construct a QString as UTF-8 when retrieving the data from libapt-pkg
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145662 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add methods for determining the emptiness of the undo/redo stack (useful for enabling buttons) as well as a method to determine whether the package cache is broken or not
<lex79> if someone can upload qtcreator is here: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145663 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MuonStrings.h Compile fix. I hadn't noticed it due to CMake caching or something
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145664 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/PackageModel/PackageView.cpp Fix the details widget randomly pop up on group switching
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145665 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add undo/redo actions to the GUI, as well as a messagebox telling the user when upgrades cannot be marked for whatever reason
<JontheEchidna> aw, almost had 5 commits in a row, numerically. I missed 1145661 though :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you see notmart's Akademy presentation.  There is what looks like a Fluffy screen shot in it.
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145666 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp When we undo a change, prepend (not append) the current state to the redo stack, or else we can only ever redo to the state before the first undo
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145668 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/TODO SVN_SILENT: TODO update
<ulysses> Why doesn't exist koffice-l10n-hu package?:o
<JontheEchidna> I guess koffice 2.2 didn't release with -hu?
<JontheEchidna> nope, no hu in the koffice-l10n 2.2.0 tarball :(
<ulysses> :(
<ulysses> 6700 of 11658 messages are translated in stable, not enough:/
<ulysses> maybe it releases only the completed translations like Catalan
<ulysses> in this case it should be translated:P
<shadeslayer_> lex79: poke
<shadeslayer_> lex79: http://pastebin.com/hZg9Q1PT
<shadeslayer_> where do i put the first one?
<shadeslayer_> libtemplateparser
<shadeslayer_> bah.. ill take this up tommorow .. huge headache ...-.-
<shadeslayer_> cya
<lex79> oh, he left
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145672 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Clear the undo/redo stacks on cache reload
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145675 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Fix a bug where the first package clicked wouldn't show the details widget
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145676 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h muonui.rc) Add a revert all changes button to the toolbar and menu
<mfraz74> Can someone confirm an odd problem I'm having in KDE 4.5?
<mfraz74> If I move an email from one folder to another in KMail, afterwards the window will scroll to the top.
<mfraz74> also happens in Amarok. If I delete a song from somewhere near the bottom, after deleting it will scroll to the top of the window
<ulysses> I deleted two song from the playlist, nothing happened
<JontheEchidna> I moved a message from down the list to the trash in kmail, nothing happened
<mfraz74> not in the playlist, but in the local music list
<ulysses> confirmed
<ulysses> I deleted a song, then it jumped at the bottom
<mfraz74> ok, in kmail, i'm in my inbox sorted by date, i delete an email from the bottom and it instanty moved to the top
<mfraz74> ulysses: so, what do i file that bug against?
<ulysses> I don't know, I'm looking now for a Klipper bug
<ulysses> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243467
<ubottu> KDE bug 243467 in general "klipper opens actions menu twice" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can I show you code that will make you br0kenlogger?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you can, however I do doubt that you want to ^^
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: where is that to be seen?
<JontheEchidna> behold the ugliness that synaptic stole from apt-get to aid in determining why a package can't be installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458876/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: assuming you mean the protocol file -> the standard protocol install path which is somewhere in usr/share/kde4 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<JontheEchidna> at its deepest point the statements is 7 levels deep
<JontheEchidna> but the indenting isn't even consistent
<apachelogger> are they serious about that?
<mfraz74> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243535
<JontheEchidna> apt was written by crack junkies :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 243535 in general "deleting/moving email in kmail makes message list jump to first email" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I always like a good while (NOTCONDITIONBECAUSEAUTHORSWEREUNABLETOFINDPROPERCONDITIONFORABORTIONOFLOOP) {break;} :P
<apachelogger>          if (Start != End)
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger>          if (Start == End)
<apachelogger>             break;
<apachelogger> the particular word combination here is nice :D
<apachelogger> if we are starting at the end, we are broken ^^
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's part of the loop that the while loop is inside :P
<JontheEchidna> the whole shebang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458882/
<JontheEchidna> actually, it's part of the while loop
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> it increments the loop its inside inside itself
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<apachelogger> I like how they name variables like classes
<JontheEchidna> funfun
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isn't Start == End condition to end of while loop there?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah
<JontheEchidna> I think
<apachelogger> that is super odd
<apachelogger> also I would make that for anyway, since they are itering
<apachelogger> This is very mad.
<JontheEchidna> I thought you might like it :P
<apachelogger> yeah, luv it :D
 * apachelogger closes it before running into an out of memory error from too large stack
<apachelogger> doctor who
<apachelogger> Edge of destruction
<apachelogger> sounds a bit scary
<JontheEchidna> oh ya, that was a neat one
<JontheEchidna> the whole ep is inside the tardis iirc
<JontheEchidna> I've watched the first series up to the episode where they become tiny
 * apachelogger likes how silly the TARDIS looks ^^
<mfraz74> i remember that episode
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, those slides Scott was talking about: http://www.notmart.org/index.php/BlaBla/Akademy_talk:_Slides_on_the_Plas
<neversfelde> Riddell: do you know when koffice 2.2.1 is going to be released?
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: that is no fluff - it is inferior to fluffy :P
<apachelogger> ah, the doctor looks like rambo! ^^
<ulysses> Geronimo!
<apachelogger> not that doctor
<apachelogger> the old geezer doctor :P
<ulysses> is there any stream about the Akademy?
<lumm> gajim causes a empty x window here which craches plasma if i close it.
<lumm> alltray as well
<lumm> with rc 1
<blueyed> Is amarok known failing to start with the beta ppa?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't know when koffice is going to be released but personally I never wait I just upload it, it's not worth the hassle of coordinating releases
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload qtcreator from akademy? :)
<Riddell> lex79: yes although probably not until monday
<lex79> oh well, I will ask around and if the 
<lex79> *they can't..I will reask you :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, packaging is finished, I'll do some upgrade testing and push to bzr and ninjas
<Riddell> neversfelde: for maverick?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<neversfelde> Lucid ist still todo
 * neversfelde took a soccer break :)
<lex79> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-07-04
<blueyed> nobody using amarok with beta ppa?
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145722 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Only check the undo stack emptiness to determine revert-all enabledness. If there's nothing to be undone, there is nothing to revert
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: haha, that code is even broken for the case of a package depending on a virtual package: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=217081
<ubottu> Debian bug 217081 in apt "[apt-get] No status for virtual packages in "unmet dependencies" message" [Minor,Open]
<JontheEchidna> They make the toplevel if statement handle virtual packages in its "else" statement, but then try to handle virtual packages in the main "if" part, where packages are gauranteed to be non-virtual :P
<JontheEchidna> they might as well port it to mindfsck, place it in an extern {}, and make it totally unmaintainable
<JontheEchidna> this is going to be my attempt that this madness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458934/
<JontheEchidna> (Not fully implemented, as notable by the empty else statements in places)
<JontheEchidna> the datatype I have to return is pretty crazy, though. :P typedefs aside, it's really returing a "QHash<int, QHash<QString, QMap<QString, QVariant> > >"
<JontheEchidna> but any function that returns a variable named failTrain is awesome. :P
<JontheEchidna> "This change will break things" dialog: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopzj1560-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> luckily the mono stack appears to be broken in maverick, so I have something easy to test :P
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145740 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (TODO src/globals.h src/package.cpp src/package.h) Add a showBroken() method to return why a package is currently in the broken state. All aboard the failTrain!
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145741 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (MainTab.cpp MainTab.h) Use the new QApt::Package brokenReason() method to get a hash of things that could be wrong with a package. Then parse it and give an explanation to the user of why they can't do that
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145742 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/MainTab.cpp If somebody tries to keep a package that is currently being removed due to a dependency being removed, we don't really need to give them the whole explanation of why they can't do that
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145754 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Make pressing the upgrade buttons be an undoable action
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145761 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Terminology consistency++
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145762 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-99> Re-merge xapian search code from synaptic. A mismerge made searching for "lib"
<CIA-99> hang muon indefinitely. It's still slow, and I should probably thread the search
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145765 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/TODO ++TODO
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145773 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/CMakeLists.txt Add a check for libdebconf-kde now that libdebconf-kde can be found via cmake
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: more readable already your approach is, but I would start naming variables according to the variable naming rules :P
<apachelogger> i.e. lower case :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also the == false|true stuff makes it IMHO difficult to read
<valorie> " more readable already your approach is "
<valorie> yoda speak!
<valorie> kubotu: np
<kubotu> valorie hasn't played anything recently
<valorie> !
 * valorie is listening to Bottle of Smoke by The Pogues on If I Should Fall From Grace With God [Amarok]
<coz_> hey guys.. ubuntu maverick here with  lde 4.5rc1... I notice with an    application open     if I click and hold left click I get a move cursor...any way to disable that?
<mfraz74> oxygen-settings
<coz_> mfraz74,  yeah  where exactly are the  "oxygen settings" ?
<mfraz74> hold alt-f2 and type oxygen-settings
<coz_> ah
<mfraz74> I think this should be disabled by default, it is going to annoy a lot of users.
<coz_> mfraz74,  this is for sure  let me see if this worked
<coz_> mm 
<coz_> ok that seems to have worked  :)  thanks
<mfraz74> would it be considered a bug?
<coz_> mfraz74,  well I dont know for sure... I installed this via upgrade from karmic to lucid to maverick  so  I wouldnt go by my experience with this  .. i will clean install later this week to be sure
<coz_> it is definitly a nusiance though :)
<mfraz74> i'm on lucid with the kde 4.5 beta ppa
<mfraz74> it annoyed me too
<coz_> mfraz74,  was it a clean install of lucid?
<mfraz74> yes
<coz_> mfraz74,  oh!! ok then  still I dont think this should be enabled by default... it doesnt fit   with my experience with window management
<coz_> sorry about that
<coz_> mfraz74,  thanks again guy......... this is much better  :)
<mfraz74> coz_: no probs, i was getting really annoyed with it too
<coz_> :)
<coz_> mfraz74,  I am trying to make my way over to kde from gnome... but both are have irritating "features"  that I dont like
<coz_> I do like this beta kde however  but still a few issues for me :)
<mfraz74> it is better now that it is in RC than it was when i first started using it in beta 2.
<coz_> mfraz74,  for sure... i am impressed and I am a long time kde hater :)
<mfraz74> i still prefer kde to gnome except for netbook use, but i may have to change to kde for that too
<coz_> mfraz74,  mm I was impressed with the kde netbook as well... it looks and feels much cleaner than   gnome's ...at least to me  :)
<mfraz74> at least with kubuntu you only have to download one ISO for both desktop and netbook now
<coz_> mfraz74,  yeah  ... that surprised me 
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145884 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) Ssshhhhh!
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145886 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/MainWindow.cpp Better shortcut
<Adityab> I've installed Ubuntu (The GNOMEic version). I need to get a dev environment set up ASAP. I don't have KDE installed from the repos yet. Do I need to install it to get trunk to compile?
<Riddell> Adityab: sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs
<Adityab> Riddell: ok thanks
<jussi> good morning world...
<jussi> errr... afternoon :P
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145906 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Acutally make Package::dependencyList() useful
<keepitsimple> I have switched to KDE 4.5 RC1 packages from Kubuntu PPA Beta and I see the following problems, 1) when I click on the top right plasma settings I see this: http://db.tt/wR7qeG , and 2) I can only work on one workspace from 4, all other 3 are black see this: http://db.tt/pUrZe0
<JontheEchidna> keepitsimple: those are probably related. I'd recommend filing a bug at bugs.kde.org against plasma
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145914 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Initial bits for the depends tab. Will expand with the option to show Provides. (And reverse-depends, once QApt supports it)
<keepitsimple> JontheEchidna: ok, I'll try to do just that
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145923 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/ (DependsTab.cpp DependsTab.h) Add support for listing the packages that a package provides in the Dependencies tab. Also, allow differentiation in the depends of the currently-installed package and the latest available package
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145926 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/DetailsTabs/DependsTab.cpp Give a little explanatory text if any of the depend types are empty
<CIA-99> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1145932 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Version bump for first alpha release
<shadeslayer> any idea where i should put usr/lib/libincidenceeditors.so.4 in kdepim?
<shadeslayer> list of install files http://pastebin.com/QM2KUcxu
<jussi> hrm, dolphin keep crashing on me - I open it, then open a file, wait a minute or so, then http://paste.ubuntu.com/459162/
<shadeslayer> jussi: kde 4.5 ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> well... i havent had alot of experience with backtraces,but looks like a problem in  Qt
<shadeslayer> and/or dbus
<shadeslayer> jussi: what dbus version?
<shadeslayer> jussi: package is  libqt4-dbus
<jussi> shadeslayer: jussi@Galaxy:~$ apt-cache policy libqt4-dbus
<jussi> libqt4-dbus:
<jussi>   Installed: 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> hmm... i have 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu5 ,which means ( i think ) we should update the ppa with a maverick backport
<shadeslayer> jussi: you should poke lex about this :)
<jussi> right, thanks!
<shadeslayer> or agateau
<shadeslayer> since agateau seems to be handling the patches for this
<shadeslayer> omg
<jussi> ?
 * shadeslayer rolls over and doies
<shadeslayer> *dies
<shadeslayer> kdepim _*finally*_ completes building
<shadeslayer> been working on this for a day and a half 
<shadeslayer> seems blogilo has been removec
<shadeslayer> *removed
<shadeslayer> also kjots
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kubuntu dev week says my session is on 7th , Ubuntu Dev week says its on 13th,what do i do? :P
<tsimpson> you have to do it twice :)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: :o
<shadeslayer> ok then :()
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> anyone free?
<shadeslayer> issue with KDE PIM : kjots wants libgrantlee-dev which is in universe,without it , kjots will not build
<shadeslayer> so,we either do a MIR for this or dont build kjots
<shadeslayer> please advise :D
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I'd say a MIR, if possible, would be preferred
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: hmm.. can you do it? im all backed up with KDE pim and then the kubuntu dev week stuff 
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: not before next weekend
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<neversfelde> I'm busy with koffice this evening
<shadeslayer> well... anyone else who can do it,please post the bug number here and highlight me
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: :)
<shadeslayer> im building it with libgrantlee-dev till then from universe
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: will debuild -nc do after adding a build dep?
<shadeslayer> or do i compile from scratch
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no idea
<shadeslayer> hmm
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: did you get your ubuntu.com address yet?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: nope :(
<shadeslayer> still says user unknown in alias table
<tsimpson> I guess you should send a mail to rt@ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> mine took a few days iirc, but not not that long
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ill wait till tommorow .. 
<shadeslayer> its been 6 days tho.. :P
<tsimpson> I doubt anyone would see it until tomorrow anyway
<tsimpson> the email, that is
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yeah had to use debuild .... now have to wait for an hour
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ok..
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: mail sent
 * shadeslayer waits for kdepim to compile ...
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<lex79> hi
<shadeslayer> lex79: free?
<lex79> yes and no, but tell me
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you do a MIR for libgrantlee-dev ? :)
<shadeslayer> we need it for kjots
<lex79> wont build without it?
<shadeslayer> kjots goes into a black hole without it
<shadeslayer> it builds fine.. no binary tho
<lex79> and cmake what says?
<shadeslayer> lex79: it says that grantlee is a optional package
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> ive consulted this with kde-devs
<lex79> kk
<shadeslayer> kdepim sources are small .. but take up an hour to build :P
<lex79> eheh :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you still have your conversation with kde-devs? to paste in the bug report...
<shadeslayer> lex79: sure.. ill pastebin it
<lex79> thx
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/wfJNYRHY
<lex79> what about blogilo?
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm
<shadeslayer> lex79: i think its gone
<shadeslayer> well...
<lex79> where? :)
<shadeslayer> i compiled without grantlee
<shadeslayer> so maybe thats why i had no blogilo
<lex79> ok, are there other missing build-deps in your cmake log?
<shadeslayer> one more.. leeme see backlog
<shadeslayer> lex79:  yeah libassuan-dev ... its in main tho
<lex79> add it then :)
<shadeslayer> done ;(
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> my keyboard is all sorts of weird
<shadeslayer> lex79: weird.. i have it installed and added in build deps,but it isnt picked up
<lex79> :(
 * shadeslayer pokes Cmake files
<shadeslayer> lex79: any ideas on this...
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> we can almost haz apturl support in rekonq
<lex79> nope, or cmake buggy or we have a too old version of libassuan, I think the first one :)
<shadeslayer> just need to pass the url to apturl and were done
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm
<shadeslayer> lex79: theres a seprate cmake file for libassuan
<lex79> MIR report done, I'm out for a bit
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> w00t .. we can haz apturl support in rekonq
<jussi> lex79: shadeslayer said to ask you about this dolphin crash... http://paste.ubuntu.com/459162/
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you test out a rekonq patch ?
<shadeslayer> it has apturl support ...
<jussi> shadeslayer: if you build a deb...
<shadeslayer> jussi: of course :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: ill be building a git package
<shadeslayer> jussi: your on lucid right?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> with the beta ppa
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: all is fine with libassuan
<shadeslayer> jussi: uh..do you have a amd64 machine?
<shadeslayer> ppa will take too long
<shadeslayer> build queue is huge...
<shadeslayer> jussi: package will appear https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> but might take days to build :(
<JontheEchidna> even a simple 5 minute build is backed up 2 hours in the PPAs :(
<JontheEchidna> on i386 (amd64 is 20 minutes behind)
<shadeslayer> jussi: :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: please help in rekonq + apturl testing
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: got patch?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> lemme just upload
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu_01_apturl.patch
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: fails to apply on 0.4.95
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> what does it say?
<JontheEchidna> all hunks failed to applyh
<JontheEchidna> -h
<JontheEchidna> fails to apply against git master too
<shadeslayer> uh.. seems to be working in git
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: your applying with p1 right?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I was doing with p0
<JontheEchidna> works with p1
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kool :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: 2 things to test,directly typing apt://foo should list apt://foo as the top most option and the normal apturl links work 
<lex79> jussi: dunno about that crash, dolphin crash sometimes also in maverick, it's normal :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: he has lucid 
<shadeslayer> also dolphin seems to be working fine
<shadeslayer> here... but dragon crashes multiple times :P
<lex79> I know, I said "also" in maverick
<JontheEchidna> how precise... "Start in 4 seconds (2505)"
<lex79> but also in lucid, in karmic, in jaunty... :D
<JontheEchidna> of course, it's still saying it'll start in 4 seconds :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehe :D
<JontheEchidna> ..and it's still saying that ... and still saying that
<shadeslayer> lex79: got it :)
<shadeslayer> well ... amd64 build started
<shadeslayer> i wonder if this has anything to do with me having high karma or something :P
<lex79> the only difference about qt in lucid and in maverick is the patch for app menu, not related to dolphin
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: works for me (tm)
<shadeslayer> since the build queue is huge...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: w00t
<JontheEchidna> both typing apt:/amor, and clicking an apt link
<shadeslayer> awesome ... 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also,should i call apturl or apturl-kde ?
<shadeslayer> calling apturl atm
<JontheEchidna> apturl, apturl will figure out what to call
<shadeslayer> means i did it right  :P
<JontheEchidna> that way it'd work for a gnomie using apturl-gtk, in theory
<shadeslayer> yeah.. i thought so :)
<shadeslayer> another feature on http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Roadmap complete
 * JontheEchidna sighs at the lack of i386 builds https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/+packages
<shadeslayer> oohh
<shadeslayer> muon coming to town
<JontheEchidna> yep yep, alpha1, whenever LP feels like buildings its build-deps 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: poke me for testing on maverick ;)
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145969 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp Disable this for the moment, not ready
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145970 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog src/main.cpp) Version bump for alpha 1
<CIA-99> [muon] jmthomas * 1145971 * trunk/playground/sysadmin/muon/src/StatusWidget.cpp Add a space char here
<shadeslayer> hahaha http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<shadeslayer> this is awesome
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone want google bookmarks sync in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> im thinking of working on it
<neversfelde> Riddell: koffice for maverick in bzr and ninjas. A Lucid backport is ready, I am wating for this build to finish and will upload after it.
<neversfelde> the Lucid package could need a bit more testing, I cannot do it atm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim needs more work and grantlee needs to be moved to main
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: o/
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep anyways 
<_Groo_> hey shadeslayer
<_Groo_> can the next kde 4.5 rc be compiled with 4.6 in the ppa? cause 4.7 is giving me a lot of headaques
<JontheEchidna> O.o http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51382560/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.muon_0.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> same package with no changes builds just fine in a maverick ppa
<lex79> cmake issue I think
<JontheEchidna> Any idea how to fix?
<lex79> maybe you need the same cmake version that is in maverick
<lex79> just a thought anyway :)
<JontheEchidna> or maybe pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> but that would be a pain, since it would require new dpkg
<JontheEchidna> but it really shouldn't be doing that. It's a normal kde build with a normal cmake file :(
<lex79> yes :) or cmake or pkg-kde-tools, but try with cmake before
<lex79> I had backport cmake in lucid to backport KDE 4.5 to lucid
<JontheEchidna> oh, I'll just copy from the lucid kde ppa then
<lex79> yes, there is also pkg-kde-tools 0.8 in that ppa
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<JontheEchidna> 386	15	 15386 jobs (four days)
<JontheEchidna> 15 builders, 15386 jobs, estimates 4 days :s
<JontheEchidna> that's backed up
<JontheEchidna> lex79: no luck with both new cmake and pkg-kde-tools, still the same :(
<lex79> oh :(
<JontheEchidna> I'll try using old kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> oh oh
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's the kubuntu translations stuff overzealously deleting stuff
<JontheEchidna> since my messages.sh is in src/ instead of toplevel
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-27
<shadeslayer> what happened to my sound
<CIA-52> [ksnapshot] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110626230033-8y13dp5p7abix6gk * debian/changelog Repacked tarball to include COPYING files
<shadeslayer> i'll bbl
 * yofel looks up how CIA-52 was set up
<CIA-52> [ubuntu] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/changelog use repacked tar to include COPYING files
<yofel> hm, branch.nick is fairly unhelpful is the branch is called ubuntu on LP
<yofel> s/is/if/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "hm, branch.nick if fairly unhelpful is the branch is called ubuntu on LP"
<yofel> sed fail
<yofel> ouch, forgot docs/ in the copyright
<ScottK> apachelogger's new branch location proposal would also fix that.
<ScottK> (... unhelpful ...)
<apachelogger> righto
<yofel> true ^^
<apachelogger> I shall write a scripty tomorrow
<CIA-52> [ubuntu] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/copyright include documentation licensing in copyright
<shadeslayer> ok so continuing
<yofel> smokekde doesn't build. fun...
<shadeslayer> hahaaha ... i just saw ScottK's reply on collibri notifications :D
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> how does one deal with multiple copyrights in kate
<shadeslayer> we have GPL/LGPL/LGPL-2+
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i put all of these licenses in the repo?
<yofel> GPL would be COPYING, LGPL COPYING.LIB, not sure about muliple LGPL versions...
<shadeslayer> well overall its GPL
<shadeslayer> but it has 57 files under LGPL, 81 under GPL-2+ 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel trolololol http://paste.kde.org/88465
<shadeslayer> the networks are trolling me
<yofel> nice loop
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: my git commits are now routed via your server as well :P
<yofel> as long as it works...
<shadeslayer> heh " Arrgh! Debian shall play their narrow-minded legal games without me.
<shadeslayer> Konsole is gone to Artistic Licence."
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you see that? :P
<shadeslayer> someone removed COPYING and COPYING.lib earluer
<shadeslayer> *earlier
<shadeslayer> and you just put them back again ^_^
<yofel> where? I didn't see anything in the git log
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/konsole/repository/revisions/1d58923033311b53a16102e83ef6891b224bfc39
<yofel> well, I'll blame someone then that LICENSE.readme is missing :P
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<yofel> and I obviously didn't check the log THAT far back =Þ
<shadeslayer> git log --grep to the rescue :P
<shadeslayer> well, i'm not commiting anything till we sort this out with apachelogger
<yofel> ack
<rbelem> Quintasan_, yup... kubuntu_05_samba_sharing.diff is upstream :-)
<yofel> morning
<yofel> gah, used up this months mobile bandwidth. 60kbps is too slow...
<yofel> yay, libkdcraw doesn't have copying.lib either...
<yofel> at least here it's just one version of the LGPL
<apachelogger> wut?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: what was shadeslayer's commit-blocking-problem earlier?
<yofel> as I understood it he (and me) didn't know whether to put multiple versions of the LGPL into the package
<yofel> like lgpl-2, 2.1, ...
<apachelogger> like it matters
<apachelogger> besides, that depends on whether they are + or not
<apachelogger> if so then you obviously can just drop the newest explicitly mentioned version
<apachelogger> if not then you could name them COPYING.LGPL2 COPYING.LGPL21 etc.
<apachelogger> or you just concat them together into COPYING.LIB (which is of course less)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> exam
<apachelogger> cya
<yofel> viel erfolg
<NCommander> ScottK: yay for added bonuses
<bambee> morning
<yofel> great, yet another gimp crash in #kubuntu
<yofel> anyone remember what the problem was?
<bambee> "kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed"  (on launchpad)  wtf ? o_O
<bambee> (missing deps)
<bambee> aaahh!! it's kde-runtime now o_O
<bambee> epic fail xD
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> (found the bug for gimp btw.)
<agateau> apachelogger: am I missing licenses?
 * agateau sucks at licensing
<tsimpson> don't feel bad, everyone sucks at licensing
<yofel> well, you can't do worse than smoke, so don't feel bad ^^
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> what kind of version bump is libkdcraw.so.9.0.0 -> libkdcraw.so.20.0.0
<yofel> they're not following their own docs
<yofel> # 1.3.0 => 10.0.0 (Released with KDE 4.7.0)
<yofel> # 2.0.0 => 20.0.0 (Included into digiKam 2.0.0 collection)
<yofel> bbl
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe the tarball contains the wrong sources?
<apachelogger> agateau: your docs as commented a line that goes like FDLLicense or something like that
<apachelogger> hence the docs have no defined license
<agateau> apachelogger: I take it this is a bad situation
<apachelogger> well, not unless no one notices ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: I kind of remember changing it a long time ago, back when Debian said they would not ship FDL-licensed doc
<apachelogger> yes, but that is not particularly a solution
<agateau> apachelogger: I think the idea back then was that it would make the doc GPL-licensed, as it was part of Gwenview
<apachelogger> agateau: only implicit, if so you need to state this in the docs IMHO
<apachelogger> otherwise it is to be considered not free software at all, as it is not clear that it is covered by the GPL
 * agateau looks at the code
<agateau> apachelogger: is Gwenview documentation already packaged?
<jussi> apachelogger: Harald... you here? 
<apachelogger> jussi: always
<apachelogger> agateau: it is part of your git repo ;)
<apachelogger> which makes it part of the tar, and the tar is primarily concenred with licensing
<agateau> apachelogger: I know about that :), I was referring to a Debian package :)
<apachelogger> well, dunno, if you install it then it is packaged ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: master CMakeLists.txt says it is installed, but that may be a new situation
<agateau> apachelogger: mmm KDE/4.6 branch says it is installed as well, but I don't see the doc in Gwenview package
<apachelogger> in 4.6 it might be stripped into kdegraphics-doc
<jussi> apachelogger: can you share your image? 
<apachelogger> nakkid pictures?
<jussi> apachelogger: no...
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> you gotta be more precise
<jussi> I mean for the mx53
<apachelogger> jussi: the linaro one?
<jussi> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> not before friday
<jussi> :(
<apachelogger> my QSB is like 100km away from me
<jussi> oh
<apachelogger> jussi: just follow the guide on the wiki
<jussi> the guide is somewhat unclear
<apachelogger> how is that?
<apachelogger> s/how/why/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "why is that?"
<jussi> to start with, linaro-media-create doesnt seem to be in my repos... 
<jussi> do I need some ppa? 
<jussi> or is it only a 32 bit thing? 
<apachelogger> 64bit ought to work too
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> jussi: linaro-image-tools
<jussi> well that would help :)
 * jussi fixes the wiki
<yofel> someone should fix gstreamer0.10-qapt
<yofel> Setting up gstreamer0.10-qapt (1.1.85-0ubuntu1) ...
<yofel> update-alternatives: <link> and <path> can't be the same
<yofel> </snip>
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ^
<jussi> apachelogger: Am I missing something, or is this ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/633570/
<jussi> nvm, looks like I need python-testtools
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: the title is wrong here: https://projects.kde.org/news/65
<jussi> bah, still getting the following 2 errors, if anyone knows what Im missing: 
<jussi> ERROR: Python module hardwarepack_format not found
<jussi> ERROR: Python module FetchImage not found
<jussi> apachelogger: :(
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> jussi: I do not even have no such files
<jussi> apachelogger: this is rather annoying. 
<jussi> and weird
<apachelogger> indeedly
<apachelogger> also I am busy rightnows
<jussi> ok
<bambee> I've a question: why kdebase-runtime is not found from kubuntu-ninjas ? it's not into the ppa I agree, but it should be found into the main repositories...
<bambee> (I need to change the dependency to kde-runtime, I know, however kdebase-runtime should be found anyway..)
<ScottK> Do you require a minimum version that's not available as kdebase-runtime?
<bambee> ScottK: see the build failure for kdebase-workspace (into the ppa), it depends on python-kde4 which depends on kdebase-runtime AND kdepim-runtime => both are not found 
<ScottK> bambee: You're misreading the build log.
<ScottK>  python-kde4 : Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK>                Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> That doesn't mean it couldn't find them, but that they aren't installable.
<bambee> why are they not installable? I mean, launchpad does not use main repositories?
<bambee> well, I've probably misunderstood something... :\
<shadeslayer> yofel: networks fixed :D
<ScottK> bambee: There isn't enough information in the build log to know why it's uninstallable.
<ScottK> bambee: I'm sure it does use the main repositories.  The best way to find out why is to add the ninjas ppa to a chroot or VM and try to install it.
<bambee> ScottK: I will try
<bambee> thanks
<ScottK> Great.
<yofel> shadeslayer: yay :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: could you ping me when you're free, this is regarding the license of kate in the git repos
<yofel> shadeslayer: read backlog
<yofel> from ~10h ago
<shadeslayer> yofel: alright, you guys already discussed this?
<yofel> well, somewhat
<shadeslayer> ah hmm ....
<shadeslayer> well the solution seems to be COPYING.LGPL2 ,  COPYING.LGPL2.1,  COPYING.GPL
 * shadeslayer adds
<yofel> I'm wondering if you need to fix the source comments though
<shadeslayer> source comments?
<yofel> if they say see COPYING.LIB and you add COPYING.LGPL2 I don't think we won much
<yofel> well, you do ship a copy though
<shadeslayer> there's no COPYING.LIB 
<shadeslayer> not in kate anyways
<yofel> what I mean is that the sources have:
<yofel>    You should have received a copy of the GNU Library General Public License                                                                                                                        
<yofel>    along with this library; see the file COPYING.LIB.
<yofel> in the header
<yofel> heh, there's a kate/COPYING.LIB
<shadeslayer> i don't see it anywhere ^_^
<shadeslayer> ah under kate/
<shadeslayer> katepart has the required COPYING.LIB too
<yofel> this is chaos
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> should we send a email to KDE Devel?
<shadeslayer> bambee: i know your FTBFS issue i think
<shadeslayer> bambee: is your packaging pushed somewhere?
<shadeslayer>  python-kde4 : Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer>                Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> there's no kdebase-runtime anymore
<yofel> we already concluded that :P
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<shadeslayer> did you fix it? :P
<yofel> don't think so, he was looking at what actually pulled them in I think
<bambee> shadeslayer: not yet
<yofel> if workspace really build-deps on python-kde4 we need to figure smokekde out
<bambee> shadeslayer: you can get back the source from the ppa, i think...
<yofel> sure, apt-get source will fetch it
<bambee> I could also be wrong, as I said I've probably misunderstood something...
<bambee> python-kde4 is required by plasma-scriptengines, but it's a runtime dependency in this case...
<bambee> shadeslayer: kdebase-runtime is not into the ppa I agree, however it should be found into the main repository used by launchpad :)
<bambee> and as ScottK said, they are not installable, the message is not really well explained... the problem can be a conflict or another thing...
<yofel> bambee: yeah, but plasma-scriptengine-javascript comes from kde-runtime
<yofel> is at version 4:4.6.90
<yofel> and kdebase-runtime depends on plasma-scriptengine-javascript = 4:4.6.3-ubuntu3
<yofel> if you force version 4:4.6.3-ubuntu3 for plasma-scriptengine-javascript then it works
<yofel> but that's not default apt-get behaviour
<bambee> I am talking about plasma-scriptengines-python 
<yofel> nor aptitude
<yofel> hm, aptitude complains about -javascript though
<yofel> probably the same reason
<yofel> the solution is obviously to use kde-runtime
<yofel> and to fix kdepim-runtime
<yofel> did we reach a consensus about the packaging branches btw.?
<yofel> it would good to know that before I create more projects...
<yofel> *would be
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger as holder of the consensus cookie.
<yofel> heh, need to debug byobu anyway, locks up all the time in O :(
<yofel> now... why the hell does smokekde build against neon but the package fails to build...
<bambee> why the hell kdebase-workspace builds JUST FINE with pbuilder ? (using an oneiric chroot with kubuntu-ninjas-ppa)
<yofel> pbuilder uses aptitude to install dependencies, launchpad sbuild, and sbuild has some oddities
<bambee> aaah...
<yofel> at least I think it uses sbuild
<bambee> yofel: in your opinion the solution is to use kde-runtime, but python-kde4 will depend on kdebase-runtime anyway (it's a runtime dependency)... 
<yofel> right, fix python-kde4 and kdepim-runtime 
<yofel> on the todo list anyway
<bambee> however if the last python-kde4 is upload, it should depend on kde-runtime (using the new symbol files)
<bambee> yofel: ok
<yofel> python-kde4 is stuck on me getting smokekde to build though :S
<yofel> and I don't get what the problem is...
 * yofel tries again
<yofel> and I still haven't found the libkdcraw devs...
<yofel> /usr/include/kjob.h: In member function 'void __smokekdecore::x_KJob::x_30(Smoke::Stack)':
<yofel> /usr/include/kjob.h:356:10: error: 'void KJob::finished(KJob*)' is private
<yofel> sure, but why doesn't this fail if I build against neon??? kjob.h is exactly the same
<yofel> bambee: on an additional note: why is your package named kdebase-workspace? ^
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> do you mean that it should be named kde-workspace?
<bambee> ^^
<yofel> it should
<yofel> there is no kdebase anymore
<bambee> okay
<bambee> noted
<yofel> we'll stick to the upstream naming, or we'll have to rename it every time
<yofel> no point in doing that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh .. i think i'm starting to see things http://i.imgur.com/QlcUc.png
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/smokekde/ubuntu] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (37 files in 4 dirs) add initial packaging for smokekde
<yofel> can someone try to build that? I'm out of ideas...
<shadeslayer> yofel: i can try a test build, hold on
<yofel> the 'private:' statement in kjob is wrapped in 
<yofel> #if !defined(Q_MOC_RUN) && !defined(DOXYGEN_SHOULD_SKIP_THIS) && !defined(IN_IDE_PARSER)
<yofel> so I guess in a local build something of that is defined, but I don't get why it breaks in pbuilder
<ScottK> Missing build-dep?
<yofel> could be, but if yet I don't get what
<yofel> s/yet/yes/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "could be, but if yes I don't get what"
<shadeslayer> you won't like what i did, but atleast its building at 11 % right now
<shadeslayer> @_@ /usr/include/kselectionproxymodel.h:271:10: error: 'void KSelectionProxyModel::rootIndexAboutToBeRemoved(const QModelIndex&)' is private
<yofel> yep, if you manually comment kjob.h stuff out you'll get that ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: it looks like you're missing deps
<shadeslayer> can't quite figure out which ones
<yofel> good to know we're at the same point now...
<shadeslayer> or the macro's are foobared
<yofel> no idea, there's no diff between neon smokekde and 4.6.90, but neonbuild runs fine, while 4.6.90 fails
<yofel> except the build-deps
<yofel> not the amount, but neon/4.6.90
<shadeslayer> also, i might have found the solution to our neon dbus issue
<yofel> oh, really?
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * yofel checks smokeqt buildlog...
<shadeslayer> i'm testing and will let you know if it work
<shadeslayer> s/work/works/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "i'm testing and will let you know if it works"
<shadeslayer> dbus uses something called session-local.conf to add custom locations
<shadeslayer> so we just install that in .project-neon-kde/ and it *should* work
<yofel> erm, in ~/.project-neon-kde/ ?
<yofel> well, we can copy that in the session script
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/89089/ < here's what the config file will look like
<yofel> if you say so ^^
 * yofel just realized we're 2 days away from 4.6.5 tagging
<yofel> someone invent cloning
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> yofel: we need to put that file as session-local.conf in /etc/dbus-1
<yofel> *that* is a problem
<shadeslayer> but that might interfere with the normal session
<shadeslayer> hmm
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-28
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's also the possibility of replacing a line in the session.conf file that reads :   <include>session-local.conf</include>
<shadeslayer> ^^ replacing name with a custom path
<shadeslayer> yofel: only other way is to patch start kde
<yofel> I would be fine with that actually, better than hacking system config
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/master/entry/startkde.cmake#L291 << adding a --config-file=FILENAME should do it
<shadeslayer> ok i'll fix it then
<shadeslayer> yofel: any test cases?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/89095 < thats our new startneon 
<yofel> remove system akonadi and see if neon kdepim fails with dbus error?
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm everything works fine, i just removed system akonadi-server
<shadeslayer> restarted neon akonadi and it works
<shadeslayer> yofel: want to test yourself?
<yofel> should work then I guess?
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<shadeslayer> he's away for a couple of days
<yofel> oh right
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/89107 << here's the session.conf as well, plz test on your machine as well
<yofel> he can read my blog post then
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> did I mention my todo list is too long?
<yofel> I'll test tomorrow, it's late and I should already be sleeping
<yofel> and since smoke still doesn't build I'll do that now
<yofel> good night
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> morning
<jussi> morning yofel!
<yofel> hey jussi
<apachelogger> jussi: did you get linaro-media-create working?
<jussi> apachelogger: its starting to come along... Im waiting for it to populate the rootfs partition, but it seems to have stalled
<apachelogger> perhaps it just seems stalled :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how is maliit packaging coming along?
<jussi> Good morning sabdfl! :)
<sabdfl> hey jussi
 * jussi is excited. 4d Ultrasound tomorrow :)
<sabdfl> the future :-)
<ejat> :)
<ejat> hi sabdfl ... how r ya?
<sabdfl> great tks, in dublin this wk
<jussi> sabdfl: ahh, you are at the sprint also. :) 
<bambee> morning
<hrw> hi guys
<hrw> can someone check bug 699773 was it fixed? probably yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699773 in kdeartwork (Ubuntu) " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699773
<ulysses> hrw: fixed
<hrw> thx, marked as fix released
<jussi> apachelogger: ! it works! :D
<apachelogger> yay
<hrw> bye
 * jussi waits for the plasma stuff to install
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> jussi: plasma up yet?
<yofel> Quintasan is gone skating for a week, forgot that already?
<yofel> and I just sent a mail to the ML re branches
<yofel> or are we going to wait until all the others get back from being MIA?
 * yofel continues debugging smoke
<apachelogger> ah rightz
<apachelogger> so who is MIA anyway?
<yofel> dunno, I would've expected more people to comment on this than just me, Scott and Rohan
<yofel> Quintasan is MIA, but he did say that
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> :)
<jussi> apachelogger: dunno, not in the office anymore. will get back to it tomorrow
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger points out that the launchpadlib api is not half bad
<apachelogger> if only it were written in a sane langauge
<apachelogger> g
<yofel> It's nice once you get used to it. The API docs seem chaotic until you get how the objects are linked.
<apachelogger> nah, makes perfect sense :P
<apachelogger> if you had to do with that sorta api before I suppose
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> seems one cannot rename a branch
<apachelogger> that is fooey
<yofel> er, you can
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> scrolled right past it
<yofel> branch.name = "new_name"
<yofel> branch.lp_save()
<apachelogger> that is really what hurts about the apidocs, you cannot search :P
<yofel> right, and find me where lp_save() is documented
<yofel> I found that on some blog post
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: any clue how one can construct an object representation using a link?
<yofel> hm, wait...
<yofel> lp.load('/~kubuntu-packagers/kdelibs/ubuntu') should give you the branch
<yofel> then .setTarget to move the branch, (ignore the error) load the branch again from the new location and rename it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yofel: well, I get all branches of kubuntu-packagers, then iter them
<apachelogger> set theTarget to the packaging project and the name to the name of the old project
<apachelogger> probably with y/n for each project as to avoid wrong moves
<apachelogger> (like kds or kdi or kfi)
<yofel> sounds right
<yofel> thinking for it, I should write a script to copy packages from one PPA to another. Considering how LP times out if you want to move more than one package copying 70 packages will take a while...
 * apachelogger thought the same thing 5 minutes ago and then decide to keep his contact with pyth0rn to as little as possible :P
<apachelogger> I always get a rash
<yofel> heh, then I'll write something up for k-d-t
<apachelogger> perfect, seems to work alright
<apachelogger> yofel: thanks for the load
<yofel> was wgrant's idea to move the neon branches
<apachelogger> wgrant: thanks to you too then :)
<yofel> only the error with setTarget is annoying, but one can just use an empty catch for that
<yofel> grrr, smoke is giving me a headache... what easy things are left...
 * yofel takes kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/634382/ :(
<yofel> not lp.lp_save()
<yofel> duh
<yofel> my fault for explaining badly
<yofel> branch = lp.load('/~kubuntu-packagers/kdelibs/ubuntu')
<yofel> branch.name = 'bla'
<yofel> branch.lp_save()
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> what a fish
<apachelogger> some example actually uses lp.lp_save() IIRC
<yofel> yeah, does it say what lp is?
<apachelogger> cant remember :P
<apachelogger> closed them tabs already
<yofel> so much for type less programming being good
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110628160033-w96uq8832y339i67 * (bin/kbranchmover debian/changelog) Add kbranchmover for moving branches around
<yofel> wow, increadible documentation...
<yofel> print br.lp_save.__doc__
<yofel> Save changes to the entry.
 * ryanakca cheers at wiki.k.o now running MoinMoin 1.9.2, it's many years more recent than 1.6.3 :)
<apachelogger> lol
<yofel> yeah, only problem is that any links that have #bla%20bla markers need to be fixed to #bla_bla
<yofel> other than that, huge improvement
<apachelogger> ohm, that is a bit fooey
<yofel> are you changing Vcs links in the branches you're moving?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> only moved two smokes up until now
<apachelogger> there is a bigger problem anyway
<yofel> hm?
<apachelogger> as soon as you settarget the old branch representation object is obviously not valid anymore, but I do not see a way to reliably get the new branch
<yofel> well, you're moving it to a new known location, what's the problem?
<apachelogger> the complete location is not known :P
<apachelogger> I could build one, but that is utter shoot
<yofel> just the project part changes, it's still ~kubuntu-packagers/project/ubuntu
<apachelogger> utter shoot
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that assumption only holds if lplib errors out on move fail
<yofel> lplip should track it though (bug IMO)
<apachelogger> i.e. the situation where it will try to move shit to +junk (because of name conflict presumably)
<apachelogger> so assuming there is a ubuntu branch lying in project and your move fails because of that but lplib does not error out -> big time mess
<yofel> haven't tested what it does on branch conflict...
<apachelogger> I think vcs update needs a seperate branch
<apachelogger> too much python already
<apachelogger> my skin gets itchy
<yofel> well, one can just fix it manually
<yofel> although scripting would be nice :P
<apachelogger> oeh
<apachelogger> Traceback (most recent call last):
<apachelogger>   File "./kbranchmover", line 46, in <module>
<apachelogger>     branch.setTarget(project=new_project_link)
<apachelogger> WTH
<apachelogger> 404
<yofel> you didn't catch the error?
<yofel> yeah, it tries to confirm the move by loading the old location -> crash
<yofel> wgrant said it's a known bug
<apachelogger> WTHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 * apachelogger cant remember how to catch in pyth0rn :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the python way
<yofel> try:
<yofel>      apachelogger.move()
<yofel> except:
<yofel>      apachelogger.sleep()
<bambee> apachelogger: you troll about python... so python does not like you! :P
<apachelogger> yofel: I don't get it
<apachelogger> do I not have to name the type or something?
<yofel> well, except: will catch anything that happens and handle anything
<yofel> and python is typeless
<yofel> in another script I use
<yofel>         except HTTPError, error:
<yofel>             if error.response.status == 401:
<yofel>                 print >> sys.stderr, "E: Don't have enough permissions to access bug %d" % bug_number
<yofel>                 sys.exit(2)
<yofel> as a typed example
<apachelogger> python is not typeless if it were not typed you could not get problems when trying to add an object to a string :P
<apachelogger>     try:
<apachelogger>         branch.setTarget(project=new_project_link)
<apachelogger>     except:
<apachelogger>         pass
<apachelogger> yofel: that i what I use
<apachelogger> yet it fails
<yofel> hm, maybe I remember it wrong
<yofel> and 'except e:' ?
<bambee> typeless != dynamically typed
<yofel> er, right, thanks
<apachelogger> NameError: name 'e' is not defined
<yofel> odd
<yofel> try:
<yofel>     bla()
<yofel> except:
<yofel>     print 'ok'
<yofel> prints ok...
<yofel> hm, how did I manage to break icecc *and* ccache in pbuilder o.O
<yofel> once you get used to them the new oxygen icons are pretty nice :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fixed
 * apachelogger is too stupid for pythorn
<yofel> kdepim-runtime done, I'll push to the old location for now
<yofel> hmpf, you *just* moved it :P
<CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110628170749-qljwgeyaiekzlp24 * bin/kbranchmover fixy fixy
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 71 * debian/ (changelog control kdepim-runtime.install) * New upstrem release candidate
<yofel> bambee: wasn't workspace failing thanks to kdepim-runtime? should work now ^
<bambee> we've not to fix python-kde4 before?
 * bambee is confused
<yofel> oh right, that too
<yofel> :(
<bambee> I am working on python-kde4, it's mostly done
<yofel> doesn't that need smoke?
<yofel> well, maybe it builds with old smoke too
<bambee> yofel: apparently not, it does not require smoke
<bambee> python-kde4 is written with sip
<yofel> ah right, need to update the dep-graph then
<apachelogger> yofel: plz drop a mail to kubuntu-devel about the move and stuff
<apachelogger> I think I suffered brain demage
<yofel> hahah, sure
<yofel> at least the branch names are sane now
<apachelogger> that surely was the last move for the next 5 months :P
<ScottK> s/months/days
<yofel> hopefully not
<bambee> yofel: for kde-workspace, do I use a new changelog ?
<yofel> hm, keep the changelog. It's still mostly the same package after all
<ScottK> Definitely.
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj768KO7IoQ
<apachelogger> zoidberg++
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> apachelogger: then we have plenty of packagers too :P
<apachelogger> yes we do
<yofel> well, kdepim almost done
<apachelogger> enough to debug a script on 10 packages and still have enough for the script to do once fixed :P
<yofel> heh
<bambee> python-kde4: done
 * yofel wonders where shadeslayer vanished to
<bambee> kde-workspace: upload in progress
<yofel> yay
<yofel> we're getting somewhere...
<bambee> A lot of packages should be installable now, right?
<yofel> uh, probably, still a lot left though
<bambee> indeed
<yofel> uh, why doesn't kdepim have symbol files o.O
<bambee> which kdepim are you talking about?
<yofel> kdepim? 4.6.0 in this case
<yofel> guess nobody cared to add some...
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 166 * debian/ (31 files) * New upstream release candidate
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 93 * debian/ (KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES changelog control) * New upstream release candidate
<yofel> why did kde-workspace fail this time...
<yofel> bambee: you need to fix the package name in override_dh_strip
<bambee> yofel: I was fixing it :)
<yofel> :)
<yofel> bbiab
<yofel> re
<bambee> wtf?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/634533/ o_O
<yofel> wtf indeed
<yofel> kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4
<yofel> are you sure you're installing it?
<bambee> kdebase-workspace-bin is now kde-workspace-bin and it's part of kde-workspace...
<yofel> bambee: if it's properly installed the file should be in debian/kde-workspace-bin/usr/lib/
<yofel> while building
<yofel> are you sure you didn't comment a missing liboxygenstyle.so.4.6.0 out?
<bambee> OMG... my brain is dead this evening o_O
<yofel> bah, kdesdk has a ton of icon renames
<yofel> and kasten has a ton of missing headers...
<shadeslayer> oh hai
<yofel> hey
<shadeslayer> i was studying for a bit ^_^
<yofel> ack, doesn't help with 4.7 though =Þ
<shadeslayer> yeah, i'm on it :D
<bambee> yofel: fixed, noob mistake
<yofel> bambee: don't worry, happens ^^
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> well gwenview is ready if agateau fixes the copyrights :)
<yofel> can't you fix them yourself?
<yofel> ah, that was that with multiple ones
<shadeslayer> no that was kate
<yofel> bah, I should do okteta-dev from scratch :/
<shadeslayer> i just don't think i should fix it since i might do it wrong and he would be the best person to fix it imo
<shadeslayer> we can just repack later on
<yofel> true
<yofel> actually I was thinking to put oneiric packages into beta PPA too, until we fix copyrights, upload permissions, MIRs etc.
<shadeslayer> so the branches are now : lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/foo/ubuntu
<yofel> no /ubuntu at the end
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah thats actually a good idea since that way we get more QA
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> we're dropping the ubuntu now?
<yofel>  /foo END
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> alright, will have to fix up VCS entries then
<yofel> /foo/ubuntu isn't a valid branch name too
<yofel> <owner>/<project>/<branch>, more isn't allowed
<shadeslayer> oh hmm ... bzr is a weird beastie
<shadeslayer> i'll take up svgpart after this
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have to do something with the config CIA-52 to get the commits to show up?
<shadeslayer> apart from the python script we have
<CIA-52> [ubuntu] Rohan Garg * 1 * (10 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for gwenview
<shadeslayer> i'll take that as a no
<shadeslayer> and oops ... thats all wrong
<CIA-52> [gwenview] Rohan Garg * 1 * (10 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for gwenview
<shadeslayer> better :P
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> heh, 6 files in svgpart
<shadeslayer> and no COPYING file
 * shadeslayer fixes
<yofel> why can't kdesdk be simple. At least once...
<yofel> please split that -.-
 * shadeslayer gets a knife
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> yay, finally built...
<yofel> now rerun for symbols and list-missing
<shadeslayer> now that i think about it .. it should be KNife xD
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> there's a sane limit to everything...
<yofel> hm
<yofel> -- Okteta will be compiled without script debugging. (-DOKTETA_DEBUG_SCRIPT=1 to enable)
<shadeslayer> yofel: what happened?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that was re KNife :P
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<yofel> I guess we should stick to the defaults
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^
<shadeslayer> svgpart fixed in both master and 4.7 btw
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview		Development	4 hours 40 minutes ago	
<shadeslayer> 1. Initial packaging for gwenview
<shadeslayer> that looks so wrong
<yofel> 4 hours 40 minutes ago?
<yofel> didn't know you could commit back in time
<apachelogger> good news everyone
<apachelogger> I have passed ballmers peak again
<apachelogger> it is the insanity
<yofel> whut?
<yofel> gah, you missing symbols kdesdk...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Passing is not good news.  You are supposed to hit it.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I tried
 * shadeslayer needs a better description for svgpart
<yofel> what does that even do? Add svg editing to gwenview?
<yofel> hm, function syntax changed, great
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what svgpart does
<yofel> well, it was in gwenview before, so I assume it's something like that
<yofel> what does the project page say?
<shadeslayer> from what i can see, you can open/close/zoom in/ zoom out of svg's
<shadeslayer> nothing else
<shadeslayer> A Plug-In for the gwenview image viewer and other KDE applications allowing  the SVG renderer to be used to render SVG Images
<shadeslayer> thats what i'm going with
<yofel> sounds ok
<yofel> that's more than I put into the oktetakasten descriptions ^^
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> bah, public symbol went missing in liboktetakastencontrollers4
<yofel> rdepends are okteta and kdevelop
<yofel> should I burn the one that committed that or just rebuild kdevelop?
<yofel> shadeslayer: didn't you want to update kdevelop?
<shadeslayer> yeah but apachelogger said that 4.7 had more priority
<yofel> what to do...
<shadeslayer> rebuild kdevelop later on i guess
<yofel> k, easy enough todo
 * apachelogger notes that 4.7 is entirely blocking all of kubuntu mobile/tablet movement
<yofel> it's blocking pretty much anything else :S
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> it is the supreme blocker
<yofel> btw. 4.6.5 tagging is the day after tomorrow
<shadeslayer> should we care? :P
<yofel> well, after 4.7 ^^
<yofel> people should be used to delays by now...
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> it is a bad thing really
<apachelogger> needs changing
<yofel> ofc
<apachelogger> of course I am to drunk to change it
<yofel> once we have 4.7 done, rc2 should be easy
<yofel> (compared to this)
<apachelogger> what I need is advanced minions
<apachelogger> take minionship to a whole new level
<yofel> what we need are *any* minions
 * apachelogger points out that the work items say blogging
<yofel> tazz: weren't you interested in packaging once?
<apachelogger> yet no one blogs
<apachelogger> you are not obeying the command of the council
<yofel> oh crapz
<yofel> see, 4.7 is even blocking blogging ^^
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * yofel wonders where c2tarun is MIA
 * shadeslayer pokes his CMakeLists while svgpart builds
<yofel> I seriously hope Riddell is back for 5.0, or we're in trouble...
<yofel> wait, we're already in trouble
<apachelogger> we are not in trouble
<apachelogger> we were in trouble if shadeslayer wasn't paying attention to copies of licenses
<apachelogger> but since he does we are all good
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> heh, I still wonder where to find the libkdcraw devs
<yofel> might send a mail tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw kate has license copies in subdirs
<apachelogger> yofel: I think the might empire of digikam is in control
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so it shall be
<yofel> ah, that actually sounds plausible
<apachelogger> not the most awesome thing
<shadeslayer> ok libsvgpart can be made dep 5
<shadeslayer> trivial enough
<apachelogger> actually from a purely ubuntu POV the whole seperate repo thing is a bit a blow WRT licenses
<apachelogger> it kinda sucks we need to copy them everywhere
<apachelogger> it is the shit I might say
<apachelogger> perhaps someone (aka shadeslayer) should work out a solution
<ScottK> Unusual optimism from apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> please no, i already have a headache from copyright files
<shadeslayer> best to invest my energy somewhere else
 * apachelogger beats shadeslayer with chop sticks
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is because of the wine
<shadeslayer> hey ... ouch .. stop it ... ouch
<apachelogger> also I got blue lips
<apachelogger> I actually look the funny
<ScottK> KDE blue?
<apachelogger> sure
<ScottK> That's fine then.
<yofel> why are you running KDE in wine?
<apachelogger> also me friend spilled wine over my shoulder, looks like I got shot
<apachelogger> yofel: more fun
<apachelogger> actually
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> there are people who do that
<yofel> what?
<yofel> supreme nonsense
<apachelogger> also I might have found a minion for kde startup profiling and improvement
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> plz2validate : http://paste.ubuntu.com/634610/
<yofel> do you need to have the copy of the GPL-2+ twice in there?
<apachelogger> more copies ftw
<shadeslayer> was not sure whether to put it or not, thought it was best to be more verbose
<yofel> well, can't be wrong I guess
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 135 * debian/ (27 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release candidate
<shadeslayer> i think moin moin took over youtube
<shadeslayer> i'm getting 500 Internal server errors
<yofel> lol
<yofel> see, ubuntu is spreading :P
<shadeslayer> more like moin moin is spreading
<yofel> you broke the packaging wiki btw.
<yofel> look at gwenview
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> how the hell did that happen
<shadeslayer> sigh white spaces
<yofel> let's see how broken libkdeedu is
<yofel> is missing licenses worth mentioning?...
<yofel> seems to be GPL-2+ and LGPL-2+ only at least
<yofel> lolwhut? is this even a valid GPL header?
<yofel>  *                                                                         *
<yofel>  *   This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify  *
<yofel>  *   it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by  *
<yofel>  *   the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or     *
<yofel>  *   (at your option) any later version.                                   *
<yofel>  *                                                                         *
<yofel>  ***************************************************************************/
<yofel> or can you really shorten it down to that?
<shadeslayer> thats it?
<shadeslayer> don't think so then
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> let's pretend I didn't see that...
 * yofel adds license copies at leats
<yofel> *least
<yofel> does it matter which branch you commit first to, btw.?
<tazz> yofel: yes i was
<yofel> now would be a good time to do something :P
<tazz> yofel: GSoC :-/
<tazz> yofel: what do you need done?
<yofel> tazz: lots https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<yofel> kdeutils or kdetoys should be easy
<shadeslayer> tazz: yeah doesn't take alot of time
<yofel> for those it should be a kde-sc-dev-latest bump, Vcs links fixing and new changelog entry
<yofel> maybe some install file fixing
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you get the bzr branch to show up via CIA-52
<yofel> shadeslayer: I modded the neon bzr hook
<yofel> update your copy
<shadeslayer> No revisions to pull.                                                                                                                                                           
<tazz> i'll check it out...
<yofel> r186 is newest
<tazz> ok later guys... time to sleep.
<yofel> make sure you use bound branches, or it has no idea how to figure the link out
<shadeslayer> tazz: but its only 4 AM
<shadeslayer> ah right
<yofel> lol
<yofel> hm, seeing ones name in #kde-commits has something ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you bind new branches then?
<yofel> ah, you can push after init, then bind to the link
<yofel> if you want the first commit to show up like that
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for svgpart
<shadeslayer> :)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/changelog Changelog fixes
<yofel> I think I'll dep-5 libkdeedu too, less work than cutting that licensing piece apart...
<shadeslayer> as of now i'm only doing trivial packages for dep5
<yofel> well, libkdeedu is GPL with one file LGPL and some unknown
<yofel> looks doable
<shadeslayer> ah ok
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-29
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/changelog More changelog fixes
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 4 * debian/control Add libsvgpart to libsvgpart-dbg depends
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/control Make gwenview suggest libsvgpart
<yofel> Might be worth to make svgpart enhance gwenview, not sure if that would make any difference in this case
<shadeslayer> i'll look at the policy manual
<shadeslayer> yeah sounds ok
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/control Make svgpart 'Enhance' gwenview
<shadeslayer> ok i'm taking a bit of a break now, have to do some GSoC stuff :)
<shadeslayer> will be back in a couple of hours
<yofel> gah, ouch, libkdeedu has a lgpl-2.1/gpl-3 file too
<yofel> or rather, why does nokia like things complicated? http://paste.kde.org/89347/
<shadeslayer> darn i have a typo in svgpart
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/control Fix typo
<yofel> I totally don't get what I'm required to add to meed that license requirements. LGPL + exception, GPL, both?
<yofel> *meet
<yofel> apachelogger: ^ ?
<yofel> that's libkdeedu/qtmmlwidget/qtmmlwidget.* btw.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/control Set Section as graphics
<apachelogger> do not compute
<shadeslayer> for some reason lintian doesn't complain about the section being uknown in the Source: part of the control file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm?
<apachelogger> yofel: both, if ther eis gpl involved
<apachelogger> also I am drunk
<yofel> apachelogger: here's the license text http://paste.kde.org/89347/
<apachelogger> if you were finished with 4.7 I'd just upload it neverminiding the stupid licenses
<apachelogger> also if we got ScottK drunk he would let em in :P
<apachelogger> yofel: tldr;
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> ..
<yofel> well, can wait till tomorrow
<yofel> this is a mess -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does cmake take relative paths? like set( foo_SRCS ../me.cpp) ?
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog patches/series) disable smokegen_load_system_defines.diff to fix smokekde build failure
<yofel> this breaks apart just looking at it
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control libsmokekate3.install) add libsmokekate3 package and enable libsmokeakonadi3 again
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/control fix Vcs links
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/control fix Vcs links
<yofel> good night
<shadeslayer> night yofel
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's Riddell you want for that.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: .. is a kaput way of writing your cmake stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: best to use cmake vars?
<shadeslayer> is it just me or does dolphin only pretend to be done copying files
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: hmmm, there's no disk sync done yet?
<shadeslayer> dunno, don't see it in KDE Trunk anyways
<Tm_T> well, open konsole and run "sync"
<shadeslayer> well thats the manual method
<Tm_T> indeed it is
<shadeslayer> which i've been doing for the past 2-3 months
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> morning bambee
<bambee> shadeslayer: yo! ;)
<yofel> o/
<yofel> bah, I made smokdekde depend on kate forgetting that's not done
 * yofel wonders how that built in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> iirc i uploaded kate
<yofel> shadeslayer: any ETA on that?
<shadeslayer> lemme look
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> maybe i simply forgot to upload it
<shadeslayer> because of licensing issues
<yofel> *sigh*, a 56k mobile connection *is* horrible :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: welcome to my world :>
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> yofel: kate	 4.6.90-0ubuntu1~ppa2	Rohan Garg (2011-06-26)
<shadeslayer> its there
<yofel> uh... k
<yofel> shadeslayer: smokekde failure:  kate-dev : Depends: kate (= 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> did you drop the -dev package?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate/view/head:/debian/kate-dev.install <<
<yofel> wtf then...
<yofel> even LP shows that kate-dev was built
<yofel> shadeslayer: on another note: why is -dev arch any?
<yofel> or are there non-link .so's in there
<shadeslayer> non-link so's ?
<yofel> well, any so's that aren't versioned so you have actual binaries in -dev
<yofel> smoke-dev-tools has such a case for example
<shadeslayer> there are un versioned so's in there
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> i should probably fix those VCS links too
<yofel> hm, kate-dev might be built it seems, but it's not published
<shadeslayer> whaaaattttt
<shadeslayer> it hasn't been published for 3 days? :O
<yofel> well, I get the same failure in my servers pbuilder just now
<yofel> and apt-cache policy kate-dev doesn't list 4.6.90
<yofel> er now
<yofel> er no
<yofel> shadeslayer: may I hit you
<yofel> and remind you that 4.6.90 << 4:4.6.3 ?
<shadeslayer> ffffffuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> darn epoch
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> fixing
<shadeslayer> i think i made that mistake 2-3 times in the first few packages, but noticed them when i was about to upload them
<shadeslayer> this one slipped through
<yofel> well, problem found, so nvm ^^
 * shadeslayer fixes
<yofel> this dep graph is becoming a mess
<yofel> what's there besides graphviz? I can't say I like dia
<shadeslayer> inkscape? :P
<yofel> too complicated :P
<shadeslayer> not really, but for such a huge dep graph, it might become complicated and too difficult to maintain
 * yofel tries dia again
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix epoch's
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 360 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix Vcs lines
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 4 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix Epoch's
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 129 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix Vcs lines
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed kate in ppa
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> thanks for noticing that
<yofel> took me a while, since I didn't expect to find 4.6.90 at the BOTTOM of the policy list ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, my stupid mistake
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/control Fix Vcs entries
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/control Fix Vcs entries
 * shadeslayer takes up kdegames
<shadeslayer> !find kajongg
<ubottu> Found: kajongg
<shadeslayer> debfx: around?
<shadeslayer> debfx: is kajongg still built if we don't set python-kde4/sqllite/some other deps in the build deps
<shadeslayer> looks like a runtime dep to me
<debfx> shadeslayer: we don't have those in kdegames build-deps
<debfx> -DINSTALL_KAJONGG:BOOL=TRUE overrides the useless runtime dependency checks
<shadeslayer> right
<debfx> uh at some point I need to learn how to sponsor udd merge requests :/
<ScottK> debfx: That or tell people to do it the normal way if they want to get sponsored by you.
<bambee> normally dh_strip should move all debugging symbols into kde-userconfig-dbg with this debian/rules http://paste.kde.org/89605/ ?
<bambee> (kcm-userconfig-dbg is present into debian/control)
<bambee> the result is: an empty kcm-userconfig-dbg
<bambee> (the package is built but nothing is installed except a changelog.gz and a copyright)
<bambee> the plugin is built with debugging cflags... so what's wrong?
<yofel> I *think* $(overridden_command) is dhmk specific. Replace it with dh_strip
<bambee> mhhh...
<bambee> I try
<bambee> yofel: same thing ^^
<yofel> give me the build log
<bambee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635025/
 * yofel remembers when Quintasan was fighting with project-neon-qt to get debugging symbols out of it ^^
<yofel> man, that was like a year ago...
<bambee> ohh:
<bambee> W: kcm-userconfig-dbg: empty-binary-package W: kcm-userconfig: empty-binary-package
<bambee> ^^
<bambee> aah
<bambee> found
<yofel> ah yeah, that would be a good reason ^^
<debfx> ScottK: I don't want to discourage contributors by such formalities
<ScottK> OK.  Your call.
<Riddell> ScottK: Mark was asking me if the kde-unity seed had made any progress, can I assume it hasn't?
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  We're completely jammed up on getting the KDE 4.7 package splits and oversized CDs.
<Riddell> agateau: would you be interested in doing that since unity-qt is your area?
<ScottK> Doing what?
<debfx> bug #800857 is what made our cd images explode (again)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800857 in firefox (Ubuntu Oneiric) "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800857
<debfx> ScottK: could you bring that up in the release meeting if it's not fixed by then?
<ScottK> debfx: Sure.  Please let me know on Friday.
<debfx> ok
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (14 files in 3 dirs) New upstrem release candidate
<agateau> Riddell: not much interested actually... quite busy already
<ryanakca> Is http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/wiki/baseg.jpg the finalised mockup of the wiki?
<yofel> should be, sheytan would know best since he created it. Riddell_ ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
<shadeslayer> i think grantier was dropped from kdegames
<shadeslayer> *granatier
<shadeslayer> ah ... nope, nvm
<Riddell_> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell_> feel free to change the links in the black bar and other bits to make it sensible
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-30
<maciej> new kubuntu install , application menu freezes a lot and windows freeze/unrepond 
<ScottK> maciej: Which release?
<maciej> taskbar doesnt' respond either, newest 11.04
<maciej> i have intel hd 3000 graphics
<ScottK> If I were to guess, I'd guess it's related to that.
<ScottK> Most of the Ubuntu X people are probably asleep right now.
<maciej> ok
<ScottK> Actually I'm using a laptop with very similar graphics and it's fine.
<ScottK> Not sure what to tell you.
<shadeslayer> we might have a problem, granatier wants libopenal and libopenal is in universe
<shadeslayer> drop granatier?
<yofel> shadeslayer: probably the only choice we have currently. We can put it into universe once it's split
<yofel> also, seeing as nixternal did nothing on bug 520919 I wonder If we could put cantor in universe.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520919 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "Cantor is missing possibility to add R backend" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520919
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: ehm isn't kdegames split?
<apachelogger> like grantier could just be in universe until openal is promoted
<yofel> nope, kdegames isn't split
<apachelogger> kk
<CIA-52> [libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (15 files in 3 dirs) Add new split packaging
<bambee> morning
<stefan`> hi. this has probably been ask too many times already... ;) but anyway, how long until we get kde4.7 at our hands?
<apachelogger> stefan`: when it is done :S
<stefan`> apachelogger: hehe ;) - ok. wish you good luck!
<apachelogger> stefan`: thanks, FWIW the packages for 11.10 seem half way done
<apachelogger> jussi: ping, check your gmail inbox
<jussi> apachelogger: thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<ryanakca> yofel, Riddell: Thanks, I'll prod sheytan for the svg art then and get to it.
<Riddell> awesome
<Riddell> do you have his e-mail ryanakca?
<ryanakca> Riddell: No, but I can probably hunt it down on LP or on the ML
<Riddell> ryanakca: madsheytan @gmail.com 
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/libkdeedu-dev.install add libqtmmlwidget.a to libkdeedu-dev. Required by kalgebra
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you think you know enough cmake to fix kde bug 273974 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 273974 in general "Fix detection of kalgebra" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273974
<tim> hi, i wonder, are there any plans to ship kdepim from 4.6.4 for 11.04?
<yofel> 4.6.0: not anywhere else than ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental where it is now
<tim> yofel: i see ... is it in experimental because there are some known issues or because it is not only a bug-fix release?
<yofel> the only place it could go would be backports, but it's not stable enough for that, so experimental is what's left
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (21 files in 4 dirs) Add new split packaging
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (16 files in 3 dirs) Add new split packaging
<xexaxo> hi guys and gals
<xexaxo> over the last few days I started using kde with my ubuntu 10.10 and for some odd reason after some time oom-killer is called
<xexaxo> system got 4gb ram and _no_ swap file, before/after oom-killer system has at least 1gb free memory (according to "free")
<xexaxo> can you give me some hints and tips of how to narrow down my issue and find out what is wrong?
<xexaxo> btw. tried kde 4.5.5 (default ubuntu 10.10) + 4.6.2 from kubuntu-backports ppa
<Tm_T> xexaxo: try monitoring the ram usage with some tool, like htop
<Tm_T> and order by RES use
<xexaxo> how can I be sure that htop is not going to be killed as well ;)
<xexaxo> just joking, I'll give it a try in a bit
<Tm_T> ye, keep monitoring the ram usage before the kills happens (:
<bambee> when kde 4.7 will be released, will we create transitional packages, right?
<shadeslayer> yofel: looking
<Xand3r> apachelogger: huhu
<shadeslayer> yofel: can't do, i've never written a find_package script evar
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Rohan Garg * 121 * debian/ (10 files) * New upstream release
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Rohan Garg * 122 * debian/control Minor lintian fix
<bambee> Could someone create a python-kde4 repository into kubuntu-packagers? Same thing for kde-workspace, then I will propose a merge for kdeutils.
<shadeslayer> bambee: sure can do
<shadeslayer> bambee: done
<bambee> shadeslayer: thanks 
 * yofel gets rid of kde-workspace again and renames kdebase-workspace
<yofel> keeps the branch history intact
<yofel> also, shouldn't that be pykde4 as branch name? That's the source name
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Rohan Garg * 6 * debian/control More epoch fixes in Breaks/Replaces fields
<xexaxo> Tm_T: thanks for the suggestion earlier (htop + sort by RES use)
<xexaxo> it turned out that there was *no* oom situation just the settings of the oom-killer were too aggressive
<Tm_T> uh
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Rohan Garg * 5 * debian/control More epoch fixes in Breaks/Replaces
<xexaxo> i.e. forced kick of one application was using more than 50% of the resources
<xexaxo> (at least my best guess)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (15 files in 3 dirs) Add new split packaging
<xexaxo> *odd* thing is that exactly the same usage(compiling browsing, youtube etc.) did not trigger anything under gnome
<xexaxo> what I've changed, /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory = 2, overcommit_ratio = 100
<xexaxo> just in case someone else pops in with same/similar issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt/view/head:/debian/control#L262
<shadeslayer> is ${shlibs:Depends} required? and no depends on libsmokeqt4 ?
<yofel> nope, shlibs:Depends can be dropped
<yofel> and it should probably suggest the binary packages
<shadeslayer> why not depend?
<yofel> why should I install all library packages if I want to debug a crash in one of them?
<shadeslayer> ah ok, got it
<shadeslayer> bah, no COPYING file in kbruch
<yofel> the licensing is broken in ALL kdeedu sources, nobody seems to care
<shadeslayer> indeed
 * shadeslayer fixes
<yofel> though, smokeqt/kde are the only packages that are practially proprietary in their current state
<dtchen> yeah, auditing source and amending debian/copyright can be a pain
<shadeslayer> dtchen: tell us about it
<shadeslayer> i think we would have easily finished kde 4.7 RC1 in time, were it not for these copyrigts
<shadeslayer> *copyrights
<yofel> I've skipped it for the last packages, rather finish it so it gets into a PPA and fix the copyrights for rc2
<yofel> or we'll be working on this till final
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw in the homepage field in debian/control, are you putting http://www.kde.org like we did previously or the new project pages?
<shadeslayer> i've put www.kde.org for everything i've done till now
<yofel> I think I used the project pages, though I left edu.kde.org for the kdeedu stuff
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for kbruch
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/kbruch.install Oops, forgot the install file
<LaserJock> ScottK: around?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-01
<ScottK> Yes ...
<ScottK> But now he's not.
<bambee> morning
<valorie> if anyone wants a google+ invite, tell me or PM me your email address
<debfx> ScottK: re release meeting: bug #800857 hasn't been fixed yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800857 in firefox (Ubuntu Oneiric) "language packs pull in Firefox on upgrade" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800857
<bambee> yofel: you have told about python-kde4 yesterday, it's a mistake, I have to rename the source package to "pykde4" 
<yofel> what I meant was the branch name on LP, but that's trivial to fix
<yofel> but right, the package name is wrong too
<Riddell> agateau: do you know anything about git's support for gpg signatures?
<agateau> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Release team meeting is being canceled due to a conflict with closing meeting of the Canonical sprint that's on this week.
<maco> alpha 2's next week? well crap
<maco> i still dont know what to do about the keyboard crashyness on the installer
<ScottK> Right about now would be a good time to get it sorted.
<bambee> Play a dvd using phonon-gstreamer is just perfect!! seriously it rocks! :D
<LaserJock> hmm, that burndown chart on the TODO is going the wrong way :-)
<ScottK> Package splits for KDE 4.7 from upstream turn out to be a huge PITA.
<ScottK> Of course it's mostly a one time effort, but it's certainly distracting from other things.
<LaserJock> I bet
<LaserJock> will they change again after 4.7?
<ScottK> I hope not.
<ScottK> I'd guess minor changes for 4.8 and then who knows what's next after that.
<yofel> well, on the good side we're >50% done, although the copyrights are still a headache
<yofel> bambee: if you want some easy packaging tasks: 4.6.5 was tagged. Shouldn't be more work than copying the 4.6.4 packaging over and doing some QA
<yofel> at least it seems Dirk didn't mess up the application versions in 4.6.5 this time
<shadeslayer> Copyright (C) 2001 The Kompany <= hahahaha
<yofel> hm, good idea, put that into smoke and I'm happpy
<yofel> or kappy
<yofel> shadeslayer: since I can't find someone that does, could you look at the upstrem copyright for libkdeedu?
<shadeslayer> sure, i'll have a look at it after kamera
<yofel> I added L/GPL which is fine for most files, but there's some qtmmlwidget source from nokia whose copyright I don't get
<yofel> (or at least where the hell to get that LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt from)
<yofel> somehow I'm wondering if we're the only distro  that care about those files...
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> I don't get how the others are shipping smokeqt/kde though which don't have any copyright, didn't that equal being proprietary in some world?
 * yofel isn't good with licenses
<ScottK> yofel: Did you see pykde and smokegen uploaded to Debian?
<yofel> I did, I'll resync smokegen later, and I told bambee to look at pykde
<yofel> ScottK: btw. is there an upload mailing list like our -changes for debian?
<ScottK> Yes.
<yofel> couldn't find one last time I searched for it
<ScottK> "Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers" <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org> gets all the Qt/KDE ones.
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> yay, kamera missing COPYING file
<yofel> hm, we can probably just sync kross-interpreters
<yofel> I'll look at it
<yofel> has no debug package, but looks fine otherwise (EXCEPT for the missing copyright copies)
<ScottK> We'd have a dbgsym package, so I think no debug package is fine.
<ScottK> If copyright was good enough for Debian, it's good enough for us.
<yofel> true
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Add split packaging
<ScottK> I would suggest maybe we ought to go ahead and start uploading what's split so far.
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Rohan Garg * 1 * (10 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for kamera
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think you missed something in kross-interpreters, might be wrong tho
<yofel> shadeslayer: as in?
<shadeslayer> well .. from what i've seen, we usually have 10 files in 3 dirs
<yofel> not really, it has only one install file though
<yofel> changelog compat control copyright krosspython.install rules source/format
<shadeslayer> right, with one install file, i have 10 files
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> yofel: i also have debian/docs
<yofel> see :P
<shadeslayer> wel, now i have to think whether to keep it or not ^_^
<yofel> well, kross doesn't have anything to put into docs
<shadeslayer>  /usr/share/doc/kamera/README << i'll leave that 
<bambee> yofel, ScottK: pykde4 has been uploaded into ninjas 3 hours ago :)
<ScottK> OK.
<bambee> everything is synced with debian git
<yofel> good :)
<bambee> ;)
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/changelog Minor fix to the changelog
<bambee> Is it easy to rename a repository on launchpad ? (I am asking this question for ~kubuntu-packagers/python-kde4)
<yofel> bambee: sure, open the branch -> details, there's a field for the  branch name
<bambee> could you do it please ? (I've not the rights for that) Then I will propose a merge :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://qt.digia.com/en/license-agreements/
<yofel> bambee: renamed
<yofel> (as long as lplip didn't ignore me)
<yofel> *lplib
<shadeslayer> yofel: that is one weird license i tell you
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> ScottK: what packages are we going to try to get into main? I'm not convinced it makes sense for all of them. (If we keep cantor in universe for example we could build the R backend)
<ScottK> yofel: I think for now try to match what we had before and then go back and re-evaluate stuff like that after the first pass is done.
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> kdegames might have to be moved into universe if we want granatier
<yofel> I believe we have something of that in the default install, so that's a problem
<yofel> I don't know for sure though
<shadeslayer> ah, then in that case, we will have to drop granatier because iirc libopenal failed a MIR
<yofel> which I would say we do, or we check if we really need games in the default install
<ScottK> Why can't just that be in Universe?
<yofel> ScottK: not split
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> We touted getting a game onto the CD in the last release.
<ScottK> I think it'd be better not to drop it if we can avoid it.
<bambee> yofel: thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i guess we will have to drop granatier from the archives then
<yofel> we could try to pre-split granatier...
<ScottK> For now.
<ScottK> (drop for now)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: how did you handle documentation copyright?
<yofel> the docs are usually under GFDL, check the docbook source
<yofel> there should be a 'FDLNotice' line or so
<shadeslayer> yeah, but what version is that?
<shadeslayer> 1.2 or 1.3 ?
<yofel> if I open the handbook for konsole 4.6 it links to 1.2, not sure how
<shadeslayer> well ... i'd say it gets that from kdelibs
<yofel> hm, it links to help:/common/fdl-license.html
<shadeslayer> ok, in neon its 1.2
<shadeslayer> so 1.2 it is
<yofel> right, kdelibs
<bambee> https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4/+merge/66652 :)
<shadeslayer> please review : http://paste.ubuntu.com/636537/
<shadeslayer> oh hold on
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636539/ << this one
<yofel> about that Format line... I read the part of dep5 again,  and I believe that needs to be a Vcs line with the exact version of the spec.
<yofel> like the example has
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<yofel> I used
<yofel>  21 Format: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?view=markup&pathrev=174
<yofel> for cantor for example
<yofel> s/21//
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
 * yofel douzes lava over kubotu
<ScottK> s/douzes/douses
<ScottK> s/douzes/douses/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "s/douses/douses"
<shadeslayer> ok done
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything else?
<yofel> oh right, thanks
<yofel> nope, seems fine
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs) resync with debian
<shadeslayer> yofel: debian has 4.7 ?
<yofel> they are working on it, and they have parts of 4.6.80/90 in experimental
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer will have a look
<yofel> I just used kross-interpreters directly from debian for example
<yofel> and  dpalacio was working on smoke and qtruby
<yofel> MoDaX on pykde
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Rohan Garg * 1 * (9 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging for kanagram
<shadeslayer> nothing for me
<yofel> :P
<yofel> feel free to ask them
<shadeslayer> do they have a status wiki page?
<yofel> no idea
<bambee> "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-2008MPJ2.  Sorry for the inconvenience."  WTF ? o_O
<yofel> -> #launchpad
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, think it's time to remove the council election bit from #kubuntu's topic? My #kubuntu tab turning red on startup getting a bit annoying :P
<ScottK> Not shutting down would also stop that problem, but I agree.
<JontheEchidna> I loves me some Team Fortress 2, so I need windows from time to time
<apachelogger> using a quassel core then
<JontheEchidna> nevar!
<apachelogger> using a bnc then
<apachelogger> ah right, konversation has problems with that :P
<JontheEchidna> Sho_ uses a BNC regularly, so some work properly
<JontheEchidna> I've just been too lazy + don't have a suitable server
<apachelogger> some(tm)
<yofel> agreed though, but Quintasan is absent, and not sure why debfx is MIA
<apachelogger> debfx: y u no here?
<apachelogger> I miss you :'(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heh, TF2 is a *huge* game, i'm downloading it myself these days
<JontheEchidna> It took me nearly 24 hours myself
<apachelogger> I am proper geek
<apachelogger> I be writing me games myself
<apachelogger> in BASIC
<JontheEchidna> are your games 11 GB?
<apachelogger> 2 million lines of BASIC for a horse
<yofel> c2tarun and Tonio are MIA too :(
<apachelogger> suffice to say most of my games feature ponies, so it is reusable 2 million lines of BASIC
<yofel> why would anyone use BASIC? Use Java!
<apachelogger> dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i shoot the pony?
<apachelogger> today
<apachelogger> we shall not talk about java
<apachelogger> srsly
<shadeslayer> and does the pony have a ... MEDIC :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> lets not talk about java until next week
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Your skype status says Java is the love of your life
<apachelogger> just to be sure
<apachelogger> we would not want people to have a nervous break down or something
 * yofel gets a java gl error when trying to play minecraft in oneiric :(
<apachelogger> that is no surprise
<apachelogger> yofel: you should mail the c2tarun and the tonio
<apachelogger> also tell the tonio we have free beer, maybe it helps
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I had that, but I fiddled around with upgrading mesa via xorg-edgers, but then after an update that broke again and I downgraded to the repo versions and things worked
<JontheEchidna> I'm not quite sure that the upgrades actually helped
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I'll fiddle around tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> xorg-edgers seemed to work, but then it broke, and then the repo version worked again
 * apachelogger could also fiddle around a bit
<apachelogger> kinda boring right now
<JontheEchidna> yofel: Yesterday I found 56 coal in a vein, and fell in to lava while mining them. :( I was barely under the surface and was not expecting lava.
<yofel> lol
<JontheEchidna> lost a new diamond shovel and pick
<JontheEchidna> and 3 powered rail, which I don't know why I was carrying in the first place
<yofel> then again, I was pushed into a lava lake by zombies in the nether last week, lost my compass and watch :(
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> at least shadeslayer had the decency to make up excuses for not doing anything useful
<shadeslayer> :)
 * apachelogger fears the ScottK's comment on all this talk of zombies and mining and stuff
<yofel> hmpf, I did package too, so calm down
<yofel> but minecraft is a pretty good medicine for broken copyrights -.-
<apachelogger> nono, fiddeling helps there
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> in your case :P
<apachelogger> I dunno, plenty of people seem to get quite a relieve out of fiddeling around
<JontheEchidna> Check out my kickin' rad automated minecart station: http://i.imgur.com/6eg83.png http://i.imgur.com/PTUZW.png http://i.imgur.com/KUxYm.png
<JontheEchidna> (Note that neither the desert base nor the tracks to where it will be exist)
<yofel> :O
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> The location switched use a redstone NOR latch to switch the tracks
<JontheEchidna> *switcher
<JontheEchidna> There's a minecart pez dispenser underground that gives/receives carts
<JontheEchidna> I dug a 10x10 hole 9 deep for that room
<JontheEchidna> still trying to figure out how to make it creeper-proof, while still being able to enter
<JontheEchidna> pistons should help with that
<JontheEchidna> I can use a detector rail to activate a sticky piston to pull a creeper-blocking block up from over the rail entrance/exit
<JontheEchidna> Well, another day. I've already sunk 7 hours in to that station total, and there's packaging to do
<shadeslayer> heheh
<JontheEchidna> I'm waiting for optifog and optimine to update before upgrading to 1.7
<JontheEchidna> With them I can usually get 30 FPS on Short render distance
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I only get ~20
<JontheEchidna> which is passable, but not very nice. It makes combat a bit hard too
<JontheEchidna> Where do I grab 4.6.90 tars?
<yofel> ftpmaster/unstable
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ftp.kde.org or ftpmaster
 * JontheEchidna grabs kolourpaint
<yofel> oh, I think I know why minecraft stopped working
<yofel> [    11.297] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> why does kwin work though o.O
<JontheEchidna> xrender fallback?
 * yofel reinstalls nvidia
<JontheEchidna> XRender is really not bad these days. I had KWin effects working on a Debian VirtualBox and you could barely tell the difference
<yofel> erm...
<yofel> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-current/alt_ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf (i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in auto mode.
<yofel> alt_ld.so.conf is empty
<shadeslayer> yep, if only they could get those fancy effects to work :)
<debfx> apachelogger: I am here, sort of
<yofel> meh, forgot to add COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS to cantor
<yofel> uh, does someone know where that file is supposed to be from? It wasn't in kdeedu either
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-02
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog copyright) update copyright file
<LaserJock> man, some days I just get sick of chromium
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/control Fix VCS entries
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog copyright) add cmake script copyright
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog copyright) fix copyright
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/copyright Fix copyright file
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.90 and 4.6.5 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-kubuntu.html
<bambee> evening
 * Quintasan is back
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> how was the trip?
<Quintasan> yofel: I do not feel my legs :D
<yofel> heh ^^
<Quintasan> Also, I can't remember what exactly transpired last Wednesday around 4 in the morning
<yofel> bbl
 * Quintasan goes sorting mail
<bambee> Can someone merge this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4/+merge/66658 ?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ping
<yofel> bambee: looking
<bambee> yofel: thanks
<yofel> bambee: merged
<bambee> yofel: thanks :)
<yofel> thanks for helping ;)
<bambee> night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-07-03
<shadeslayer> rbelem: pong
<bambee> morning
<bambee> the subdirectory "IconThemes" (which contains  a monochromatic icon theme) has been split off from kdeaccessibility?
<yofel> should be in kdeartwork AFAIK
<bambee> ok
<bambee> what about packages with wrong runtime dependencies like: polkit-kde-1, firefox-kde-support, kubuntu-firefox-installer? Should we rebuild them ? (these packages depend on kdebase-runtime)
<shadeslayer> bambee: seeing how we have so many changes it would be a good idea
<shadeslayer> but then again, lets finish packaging 4.7.0 first :)
<shadeslayer> maco: i'm completely lost with Ubiquity @_@
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/copyright Fix dep5 Format: url
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Rohan Garg * 3 * debian/copyright Fix dep5 Format: url
<bambee> shadeslayer: we've to finish packaging 4.7 first, I know. I was just asking :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is there other --source-property than evolution?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: no, but if you just pass the akonadi backend string, it'll take the akonadi databse
<shadeslayer> *database
<shadeslayer> rbelem: as such there are many source-properties like password/username etc
<rbelem> shadeslayer, which one should i use?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, --source-property akonadi=
<shadeslayer> rbelem: didn't i give you the command?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> rbelem: just run : syncevolution
<shadeslayer> it will print out a list of databases that you can use
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> shadeslayer, KDE Address Book = KDE Contacts = kde-contacts: ?
<shadeslayer> no, after that
<shadeslayer> something like : akonadi:?collection=40
<shadeslayer> the number at the end will differ
<shadeslayer> afiestas: are you around?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, please gimme a --source-property akonadi that works
<rbelem> :'(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: pastebin output of the command : syncevolution
<shadeslayer> and if you don't have a addressbook in akonadi, make one first :P
 * shadeslayer still can't figure out KConfig
<rbelem> shadeslayer, akonadiserver is not working
<rbelem> :-(
<rbelem> segfault
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> rbelem: is this from git?
<shadeslayer> or stable
<rbelem> shadeslayer, neon
<shadeslayer> uh ... does the output show any apparmor issues?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nope
<rbelem> shadeslayer, just a segfault
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> rbelem: this happens everytime?
<rbelem> yup
<rbelem> shadeslayer, are you running oneiric?
<shadeslayer> no, i'm on natty
<shadeslayer> i don't think i have enough disk space to upgrade :P
<rbelem> i think i will dist-upgrade today
<rbelem> shadeslayer, just rm -rf some old pr0n
<rbelem> :-P
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> heh ...
<bambee> If someone want an ubuntu-like theme for his wordpress blog, try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme 
<bambee> the result is nice : http://romain.perier.free.fr/wordpress/
<bambee> (we've just to change the banner )
<bambee> (and also some colors :P)
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> bambee: ever dealt with KConfig?
<bambee> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ^^ ?
 * shadeslayer is having a hard time trying to grasp the concept
<bambee> shadeslayer: if possible you can also use kcfg
<bambee> and not kconfig directly
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> bambee: is there a techbase tutorial for that?
<bambee> I remember back that there is a good example into kcm-grub2
<shadeslayer> oh and i'm using a KSharedConfigPtr
<bambee> and there is probably a tutorial on techbase... let me check
<shadeslayer> oh, will look
<bambee> shadeslayer: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Using_KConfig_XT
<shadeslayer> i thought that was for designing UI's
<yofel> mah, kalzium has multiarch issues with avogadro :S 
<yofel> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libGLU.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.7.0'.  Stop.
<yofel> and I can't find where it gets that path from o.O
<yofel> wth... from /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake:
<yofel> SET("avogadro_LIB_DEPENDS" "general;openbabel;general;/usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtGui.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so;general;/usr/lib/libQtCore.so;general;/usr/lib/lib    GLU.so;general;/usr/lib/libGL.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so;general;/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXext.so;general;/usr/lib/libGLEW.so;general;/usr/lib/libpython2.7.so;optimized    ;/usr/lib/libboost_python.so;debug;/usr/lib/libboost_python.
<yofel> so;")
<yofel> hm, avogadro needs a rebuild...
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> kalzium installs headers in usr/include/libkdeedu/
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i just fixed akonadi
<shadeslayer> \o/
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i'm getting this error now ERROR: '--source-property akonadi=akonadi:?collection=4': no such property
<shadeslayer> what was wrong?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: pastebin output of syncevolution
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i just removed the akonadi dot file
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> heh
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ther error is just that
<shadeslayer> rbelem: no no, run it without any args
<rbelem> ah! ok
<rbelem> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/91015/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: run this : syncevolution --configure --source-property sync=two-way --source-property evolutionsource=akonadi:?collection=4  --template "google" --sync-property "username=you" --sync-property "password=blahblah" google addressbook
<shadeslayer> replace username and pass tho
<rbelem> nice
<shadeslayer> rbelem: now you need : syncevolution --sync slow google addressbook
<shadeslayer> and it should sync your gmail contacts :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ERROR: no configuration template for 'google' available.
<rbelem> :-(
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<rbelem> shadeslayer, any ideas?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> rbelem: one sec
<shadeslayer> rbelem: what does syncevolution --template ? return?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, missing parameter for '--template'
<shadeslayer> rbelem: what shell are you using? :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is the cmd `syncevolution --template ?`
<rbelem> ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it returns none
<rbelem> :-P
<shadeslayer> that is most weird
<shadeslayer> rbelem: i have no idea, sorry
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i just followed that blog
<shadeslayer> yeah, i have the same setup myself
<rbelem> shadeslayer, which dir do you run the syncevolution?
<shadeslayer> i exported the install dir in my zsh setup
<shadeslayer> ah maybe
<shadeslayer> rbelem: export these vars : http://paste.kde.org/91021
<shadeslayer> just fix syncevopath
<rbelem> shadeslayer, which path should be for syncevopath?
<rbelem> the src dir?
<shadeslayer> the intall dir
<rbelem> install dir?
<shadeslayer> yes, it should be in the same folder as the src dir, named dist
<shadeslayer> if you followed the blog instructions
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it worked
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: it should sync with the N900 too :>
<shadeslayer> you just need to find the proper settings ... and start the http dbus server
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ok now a bit of KCM testing, are your addressbooks listed in my KCM?
<shadeslayer> ( please pull  and compile first, i pushed alot of changes last night)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nope
<shadeslayer> fooey
<rbelem> shadeslayer, oki
<rbelem> i will update
<shadeslayer> for some reason, it doesn't work anymore
<shadeslayer> have to debug it
<rbelem> shadeslayer, which branch? master or experimental?
<shadeslayer> experimental
<shadeslayer> will merge into master before mid term eval ^_^
<rbelem> shadeslayer, now it is working
<shadeslayer> it shows the addressbooks?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> it doesn't work here :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it is showing the account the we configured
<rbelem> shadeslayer, should i try to remove?
<yofel> libscience has missing symbols :'(
<yofel> kalzium is starting to get on my nerves...
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i manage to remove without throuble
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah, removing works :P
 * rbelem brings a cup of water to yofel 
<rbelem> :-)
<yofel> thanks :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, what was not working?
<rbelem> :-)
<yofel> hm, then again, libscience has no other rdepends than kalzium
<shadeslayer> rbelem: basically, when trying to read syncevolution configs i was starting a session, and every session is queued one after the other, and at a time only one session can be active, so my UI went into a deadlock while waiting for my session to become active
<shadeslayer> to solve it, i just used the server interface instead of the session interface
 * yofel is seeing copyrights circling around his head
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: what package?
<yofel> kalzium
<CIA-52> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (20 files in 4 dirs) Add split packaging
<yofel> DONE;
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> this has probably been asked a million times, but is the 4.6.90 close to being packaged for kubunt 11.04 ?
<shadeslayer> _StefanS_: please look at the topic :)
<_StefanS_> I did, but I didn't see anything related to the progress as a whole
<_StefanS_> thats why I asked :)
<shadeslayer> well, if you look at the table, alot of the packages are still left :)
<shadeslayer> so we are closer, but not there yet 
<_StefanS_> uhm yea the yellow ones
<shadeslayer> _StefanS_: not just the yellow ones
<_StefanS_> alright, I'm curious about the improvements to kwin
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-25
<ScottK> OK.  Next round in.
<ScottK> Now need to wait for workspace to finish on all archs.
<Riddell> good morning all
<Riddell> thanks for doing digikam shadeslayer 
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someone tell me why calligra-l10n-pl depends on calligra-libs?
<Riddell> all the calligra-l10n packages do
<Riddell> dunno if there's a paticular reason
<Riddell> got an objection?
<hrw> Riddell: it adds 20-30MB of libs/data just to install translation
<hrw> I would rather see reverse dep/recommendation
<Riddell> yes I think I agree
<hrw> I know my system has still some TBs free but not on system ssd
<hrw> ;D
 * Riddell adds to todo list
<hrw> thanks
<debfx> hrw: how are the calligra translations useful without calligra?
<hrw> debfx: they are fetched by kde translation metapackage
<Riddell> they get pulled in by language-pack-kde-fr
<debfx> ah then the metapackage needs fixing
<hrw> debfx: I use kde, I like to have kde in Polish but I do not use Calligra
<hrw> nor 70% of kde 
<Riddell> the launchpad made language-pack-kde-xx included calligra .po files
<debfx> I think of language-pack-kde- as transitional packages rather than meta packages
<debfx> since we don't really need a meta package
<Riddell> debfx: how else will gnome users install "kde translations"?
<Riddell> a meta package makes it much easier
<debfx> Riddell: software-center and muon use language-selector to query the list of translation packages that need to be installed
<Riddell> I wonder what gnome's language control panel will use
<agateau> ScottK: commented bug 1017005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017005 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel uses knotify instead of libnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017005
<debfx> the same packagekit plugin that's currently in l-s I would imagine
<debfx> oh, that reminds me I still need to push kde-l10n 4.8.4
<starbuck> anybody knows if "encrypt home" in installation still causes error?
<jussi> starbuck: not certain, but it did for me a month or so back. 
<starbuck> jussi: so on the ISO 12.04, it is not 100% fixed then?
<jussi> starbuck: it appears that way
<starbuck> okay, so is there any bugreport one could follow?
<Riddell> hmm is it?
<Riddell> starbuck, jussi: using the desktop install CD?
<jussi> Riddell: yep
<starbuck> Riddell: yeah, some Netrunner users are claiming to have install fail at creating encrypted home... though we are not aware we changed anything in that regard from kubuntu
<Riddell> hum, it's not a kubuntu specific feature so I don't tend to test it
<Riddell> beta 2 this week so I can be sure to test it for that round
<starbuck> beta 2 for quantal?
<Riddell> yes
<starbuck> wow, already beta?
<starbuck> is this base KDE 4.9?
<Riddell> starbuck: oh no, alpha 2 sorry
<Riddell> getting my greek confused
<apachelogger> jussi: council stuff resolved already?
<apachelogger> Riddell: just because a feature is not limited to the KUI it does not mean it is tested elsewhere ... e.g. it appears GTK and KDE UIs use different test/error handling code for username&hostname validation
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that's quite possible
 * apachelogger gets too many bug mails -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have an a2 announcement yet? or who is writing it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do not, we haven't even started testing it
<Riddell> pinging claydoh often results in good announcements
<apachelogger> I always felt we should write them on the go, but *shrug*
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should copy ktp into backports ppa
<apachelogger> and mention that it should get testing in the quantal announcements
<Riddell> apachelogger: I just posted to the list, there's precise packages in https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
 * apachelogger is greatly displeased with the fact that he broke his kontact and now cannot manage his todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> I do not feel comfortable suggesting users to add a ppa that is not part of the kubuntu ppa set
<apachelogger> that sounds like veeeery bad practise
<apachelogger> hence I would rather copy it
<Riddell> go ahead if you want to
<apachelogger> if only I could put it on me todo waaaaah
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening
<felimwhiteley> ScottK: cheers for this btw! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/988866 you saved me a lot fo grief :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988866 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "akonadi_mailfilter_agent eats 100% CPU and RAM and then crashes" [Undecided,New]
<apol>  /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index << this tool kills systems by reading intensively hard disk and filling ram with stuff (I even get kswap started)
<apol> and it's run from cron or something like that from time to time
<apol> anybody knows if there's intentions of fixing this?
<Riddell> apol: hmm I've not heard of problems with it
<apol> really?
<Riddell> it's used in all parts of ubuntu as far as I know
<apol> yes
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-postponeds please approve for quantal
<apachelogger> yofel_: https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk it would help if kubuntu-dev and/or members were member ^^
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<debfx> what does kamoso use kipi-plugins for?
<apachelogger> fabo: ping
<apachelogger> debfx: posting to utube and facebook and whatnot
<Riddell> debfx: ask afiestas_ about kipi-plugins
<debfx> I'll change it from recommends to suggests since it seems to drag in half the archive
<debfx> also I'd like to avoid shipping that digikam madness by default
<apachelogger> perhaps the plugins should simply be split
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain kamoso does not use all of them
<debfx> possibly, but I'm not touching that package ever again
<debfx> also this needs to be fixed: kde-telepathy-call-ui -> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg -> libavcodec53
<apachelogger> why does callui dep on ffmpeg?
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense
<apachelogger> no app ought to depend on specific codecs
<debfx> it recommends ffmpeg
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/codecs/codec implemenations
<apachelogger> debfx: recommends fluendo | ffmpeg then
<debfx> and it also recommends gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<apachelogger> depending on why it recommends on ffmpeg in the first place I guess
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !
<apachelogger> debfx: broken packaging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !
<debfx> yeah
<apachelogger> does not seem to respond
 * apachelogger packages clucene git
<apachelogger> >>> objdump -x /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libclucene-core.so.2.3.3.4 |grep SON 
<apachelogger>   SONAME               libclucene-core.so.1
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wha?
 * apachelogger is overcome by a feeling of packaging clucene git not being a good idea at all
<Riddell> apachelogger: a bit like marble is that
<Riddell> SONAME different from filename
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> actually there is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libclucene-core.so.1
<apachelogger> which links to 2.3.3.4
<Riddell> yeah
<apachelogger> so that lib may in fact be soname 1, OTOH it may not
 * apachelogger is scared
<Riddell> the filename doesn't have to be linked to the soname, it's just much more sensible to make it so
<Riddell> and build systems will do it by default unless you tell them not to
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but I am not sure I should trust devs that make file names that make no sense
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.
<apachelogger> bah
 * apachelogger needs a yofel_
<yofel> yes?
<apachelogger> ah nevermind
<apachelogger> autoresolved
<apachelogger> upstream aint making no sense
<yofel> if it's about clucene-unstable, don't ask me
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  It's a long list though.
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's your interest in clucene anyway?
<apachelogger> yofel: clucene-unstable is actually clucene stable
<apachelogger> yofel: 0.9 is not supported by the upstream overlords and they say take whatever you want from git, we continously update it ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: tomahawk
<yofel> aha
<apachelogger> ScottK: long list?
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, the blueprint?
<ScottK> Yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's just items that were marked postponed or todo in the precise list
<yofel> well, there's a clucene package in the ppa, I never bothered to really clean it up though
<apachelogger> so they should either be rejected by someone or implemented
<apachelogger> (most likely implemented)
<apachelogger> yofel: looks sane enough
<apachelogger> I am just going to change -dev to 1-dev
<apachelogger> otherwise it overrides 0-dev
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> which is an entirely different API from what I understand
<yofel> seems so
<yofel> apachelogger: I just invited -dev and -kc into the team, can you accept?
<apachelogger> I think jr is master of -dev
<apachelogger> yofel: why kc tho?
<yofel> hm, got used to referencing any team work with KC. Probably shouldn't be
<Riddell> yofel: into which team?
<yofel> ~tomahawk
<apachelogger> yofel: members should be sufficient I suppose
<apachelogger> by that extent kc is member
<apachelogger> unless you want to make kc admin, which IMHO is also not worthwhile :)
<apachelogger> yofel: declined for kc, please invite members
<yofel> hm, why members though? shouldn't -dev be enough?
<yofel> or dev and ninjas
<apachelogger> cuz not ever packager that is member qualifies to be dev
<apachelogger> making dev more elitist
<apachelogger> unless you don't trust the members, in which case dev is the way to go and we should have a talk about trust in the community
<yofel> members it is then
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> you just don't want me to do a monolog about that :P
<yofel> that too :P
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> clementine FTBFS fixed
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage clucene1 2.3.3.4 git snapshot
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017490
<Riddell> how's this for stickers for akademy? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/output.pdf
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/ this backaground + a non-black font
<apachelogger> perhaps white or slight greyish
<apachelogger> yofel: did you invite members yet?
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> hm, don't see it
<apachelogger> accepted
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPau5QYtYs
<Riddell> umm, we're suspicious? http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<genii-around> 1 time in 90 days, hah
<ScottK> debfx: 4.8.4 all accepted now.
<shadeslayer> whut whut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you pinged?
<ScottK> Oh, except the translations.  Doing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: backlog is your friend
<apachelogger> yofel: clucene missing cmake copying file \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: So is reading the reloaded +queue page before I declare I'm done.
<ScottK> In any case, accepted now.
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think backlog is shadeslayer's friend
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for accepting tho :)
<ScottK> What point backlog when he's always doing exams?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: frome friend you are
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> headache is coming
<apachelogger> also EHUNGRY
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no more exams now fwiw :P
<ScottK> So you say.
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> we should rip software out instead of putting new one :P
<apachelogger> build up the seed from scratch and make it more awesome
<apachelogger> there come the hunger delusions
<debfx> shadeslayer: kde-telepathy-call-ui shouldn't pull in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shadeslayer> but they are required, without those you can't make calls to, Phones and such
<shadeslayer> So, I'd say, put them in Recommends
<debfx> shadeslayer: well we are not allowed to ship gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg on images
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> iirc gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg was a important part in making calls
<shadeslayer> debfx: don't ship call-ui by default then? It doesn't work at times 
<shadeslayer> a bit wonky tbh
<shadeslayer> better not to ship the call ui than to ship a broken one
<shadeslayer> ( You could prompt the user to install it like we do with flash etc )
<debfx> doesn't that already work? qapt is supposed to integrate with gstreamer
<shadeslayer> dunno, I'm not familiar with those bits
<jussi> apachelogger: Im waiting on claydoh to get back to me
<fabo> apachelogger: pong
<jussi> (re: council stuff)
<debfx> shadeslayer: ok, so I'll just pull call-ui out of the meta package
<shadeslayer> uhh wait
<shadeslayer> debfx: there's another package called ktp-standard
<shadeslayer> or something like that, I don't recall the exact name
<debfx> what about that package?
<shadeslayer> that doesn't pull in the call-ui
<shadeslayer> only the very basic things needed for ktp
<debfx> there is a kde-telepathy-minimal
<shadeslayer> !info kde-telepathy-minimal
<ubottu> Package kde-telepathy-minimal does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> that one 
<shadeslayer> so that pulls in the minimal deps, and then you can add other things :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: all telepathy components recommend kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> debfx: minimal doesn't from what I can see
<shadeslayer> Recommends: telepathy-gabble, telepathy-salut, telepathy-haze
<debfx> which seems wrong to me but I want to avoid changing every package
<debfx> not minimal, but all the packages minimal depends on
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> then we have no choice :(
<debfx> ScottK: I have another package removal bug for you :)  bug #1017589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017589 in kde-l10n-ml (Ubuntu) "Remove outdated kde-l10n packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017589
<ScottK> debfx: What are the chances they come back before 4.9.1?
<debfx> ScottK: I haven't check all of them but most are ~10% translated so I'd say not very high
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Easy enough to bring them back if needed.
<debfx> none of them were part of KDE 4.8
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How is ktp? Where is packaging?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's in the archive
<Quintasan> I'm totally not up to date with $STUFF
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: want something to do?
<shadeslayer> Test Neon VM images and figure out whats wrong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: about ktp first, did it go to Debian as well?
<Quintasan> Are we in sync with Debian?
<shadeslayer> we are in sync with debian
<shadeslayer> ktp won't make it to the debian freeze
<ScottK> Debian has a stack of ktp stuff in New right now.
<shadeslayer> it ... does?
<shadeslayer> I thought George said it won't get in before the freezwe
 * ScottK double checks.
<shadeslayer> *freeze
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Ok. Any major delta from the packaging George did?
<shadeslayer> anywho, the packaging is in sync
<shadeslayer> afaik, no
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Search http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html for ktp.
 * shadeslayer searches
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Packaging still on alioth?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ye
<Quintasan> care to link? it seems I have lost the link somehow
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, it's in new, lets hope it gets in before the freeze
 * shadeslayer needs a better window management system with all these windows
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/
<shadeslayer> search for pkg-kde/kde-extras/kde-telepathy/
<Quintasan> So behind...
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Are our Neon recipes still working?
<afiestas_> rbelem: ping
<yofel> Quintasan: they are
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we haz Neon VM recipe now
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: any major delta in the recipes and packaging itself since I left?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> yofel would probably know
<yofel> not really, at least not from a package perspective
<Quintasan> You know, now I realised how little is to be done to get dailies rolling now
<Quintasan> yofel: K, thanks for doing that stuff, will try to lift some of the stuff from you
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you know what would be awesome? Daily packages picking up things from KDE stable branches
<shadeslayer> And we can do that with bzr
<Quintasan> Uhh like what?
<Quintasan> Give me an example
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: import the 4.8 branch of kdelibs into bzr
<shadeslayer> then setup continuous packaging that uploads to a PPA
<shadeslayer> where it gets test built and tested
<shadeslayer> then every weekend, you run a script to upload those pacakges to the archive
<Quintasan> >where is gets [...] tested
<Quintasan> you are responsible for writing automated tests
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> no, I meant, developers enable said PPA
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> and upgrade every Thursday/Friday
<shadeslayer> if any bugs are found, don't upload that version to the archive
<shadeslayer> fix said bugs, and upload next week
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ktp 0.4 in PPA or not?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<yofel> look, we don't have enough people to do Q/A once a *month*, how do you want to do Q/A once a week?
<Quintasan> yofel: *shh* let him dream
<shadeslayer> yofel: have a rotation cycle? 
<yofel> oh, sorry ^^
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<Quintasan> krap
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ktp dailies are dead as !@##!%$
<Quintasan> Wanna fix it or I add it to my todo?
<shadeslayer> a rotation cycle where every dev has to test the PPA once every  6 weeks or so?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have zip time
<Quintasan> zip time?
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to organize 2 BoF's , fixing my KCM's, dealing with other people's visa issues ... ETOOMUCHTODO
<Quintasan> k
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 0 mins 0 Hours 0 Days :P
<shadeslayer> now where was I
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: added ppa to my precise install and no ktp packages
<Quintasan> vm
<Quintasan> nvm
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Quintasan> TO HELL WITH ALL THOSE BRANCHES
<Quintasan> GTFO OF LAUNCHPAD
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: now, want me to show you something?
<Quintasan> Go on.
<shadeslayer> give me 2 minutes, need to find it myself
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/ktp-kde-nightly
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> yeah, seen this
<shadeslayer> ok cool
<Quintasan> Bad news, I already have everything done
<Quintasan> needs importing
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: has that s3 instance cost you anything yet?
<soee> hi
<jussi> Quintasan: hi?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> oh, how much?
<Riddell> $0.08 + VAT!
<Riddell> that's how generous I am to you
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <3
<shadeslayer> I'm actually thinking of moving the S3 instance to Europe since it'll be faster to upload images from yofel's thinkpad
<shadeslayer> not sure how to do that though
<bambee_> gmail is dead... :O
<bambee_> seriously... I receive zero email... wtf
<bambee_> (I am connected to the servers but nothing is received o.O
<bambee_> )
<shadeslayer> bambee_: wfm
<bambee_> tssss
 * ScottK takes 4.8.4 for a spin.
<ScottK> Platform Version 4.8.4 (4.8.4) <-- And here I am.
<Riddell> ScottK: how many beasties can you find?
<ScottK> Riddell: So far so good.
<ScottK> kdepim/akonadi is painful, but certainly no worse than before.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1017709] package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal sc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017709 (by jjinco33)
<genii-around> Hm,
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-26
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1017709] package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal sc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017709 (by jjinco33)
<claydoh> Riddell: yes a ping does wonders near a release 
<claydoh> jussi: what do i need to get back to you on?
<Riddell> claydoh: fancy doing an alpha 2 announce page?
<Riddell> claydoh: see kubuntu-devel for various seed changes in testing
<Riddell> testers needed for plasma mediacentre! https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<soee> Riddell, im on 11.10 (12.04 home) here at work now, wan't to test it now?
<Riddell> soee: you'll need 12.10
<soee> Riddell, so ill try at home later
<Riddell> uh oh live images broken from telepathy
<Riddell> debfx: oops, you used 0.4.0ubuntu2 instead of 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 in meta-kde-telepathy
<debfx> Riddell: yes, it's a native package
<Riddell> I think I'll rename all the kde-telepathy packages to 
<Riddell> 0.4.0a
<debfx> ah that screwed up the dependencies
<debfx> what?
<debfx> no
<Riddell> debfx: yeah but the debian/rules file there has some magic to make it depend on the same version of all the other packages
<Riddell> dpkg-parsechangelog | grep '^Version: ' | sed 's/^Version: //' | cut -d'-' -f1
<Riddell> maybe that should be altered
<Riddell> dpkg-parsechangelog | grep '^Version: ' | sed 's/^Version: //' | sed "s,-.ubuntu.,," ?
<debfx> yes, it's already fixed in Debian
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> debfx: where, I see no meta-kde-telepathy in debian
<Riddell> "KTP_VERSION=0.4.0" hah, easy workaround
<debfx> I'll upload the fix
<Riddell> actually that debian git version is a day older than the one in the launchpad PPA
<Riddell> jjesse: can we get littlegirl added to ubuntu-core-doc?
<jjesse> Riddell, yes i think i have rights
<Riddell> jjesse: do add in littlergirl
<jjesse> checking to see if i have rights to add a member
<jjesse> ok added let me know if need more :)
<jjesse> https://launchpad.net/~littlergirl
<jjesse> right user?
<Riddell> yes that's her
<jjesse> cool she's added and all set
<Riddell> she just made this nice page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation
<jjesse> wow nice
<Riddell> dantti: colord-kde, what is it and do we want it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's a color calibration tool, needs a colorhug device to calibrate your screen
<shadeslayer> ( or atleast that's what I think it is )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://dantti.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/colord-kde-0-2-released/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I found that, I just wanted to hear it from the man himself :)
<shadeslayer> oh .. ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's our new CD image size again?
<Riddell> 1GB
<Riddell> "The Qt 5 beta is getting closer, and I think we'll have something
<Riddell> releasable within the next two weeks."
<Riddell> says Lars of upstream
<ScottK> |o/ - As of yesterday I'm officially an RFC author: https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/rfc6652/
<ScottK> Riddell: The version of PyQt in New in Debian right now has Qt5 support (not sure how complete).
<shadeslayer> ScottK++
<Riddell> ScottK: elite!
<Riddell> how do you get that?
<Riddell> ScottK: presumably it's not compiled since there's no Qt 5 to load
<ScottK> I think once Qt5 is packaged we'll have to build against it too, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> Phil said something about changing imports from PyQt4 to PyQt5 to change which you were dealing with.
<ScottK> Porting will allegedly be trivial.
<Riddell> packaging qt5 will be a fair sized job, nothing rockey science but there's a lot of it
<Riddell> the canonical ones are a good start but they're entirely monolithic, needs a lot of splitting up
<ScottK> I wonder if fabo started on it?
<Riddell> afiestas_: do you know if akonadi-facebook, libkolab and/or webaccounts are in any state for distros to package?
<afiestas_> libkolab is mandatory for 4.9, so it must work
<afiestas_> akonadi-facebook kinda, Martin K is working on it and it works "for me" 
<afiestas_> webaccounts should be, though not installed by defauilt
<Riddell> you have the answers :)
<Riddell> oxygen font was the other thing I was wondering about
<Riddell> apachelogger: you said it wasn't at all ready?
<Riddell> claydoh: skeat would like some headline items at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2 too
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2012-June/003782.html
<jussi> claydoh: kubuntuforums information...
<jussi> so ladles and gents, i have bad news (or good depending on who you are :P )
<jussi> I will be going to Akademy, However, I will only be able to attend the saturday - so feel free to come grab me on the saturday if you have time, and want to... :D
<shadeslayer> !find libtelepathy-farstream.so
<ubottu> File libtelepathy-farstream.so found in libtelepathy-farstream-dev, libtelepathy-farstream2, libtelepathy-farstream2-dbg
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<dantti> Riddell: well you don't actually need a colorimeter to calibrate your screen you can download icc profiles too, also it also drives color correction in cups too, it's default on gnome, and other distros are starting to use it too, I'm about to make a new release which fix some small issues but the current version is quite stable
<claydoh> jussi: is that in regards to irc? No movement on that, we should just set it aside for now
<jussi> whats darkwings nick nowadays? 
<jussi> claydoh: wait
<jussi> claydoh: staff had a request from kubuntuforums to register #kubuntuforums-* 
<jussi> they wanted the council to clear that.
<jussi> personally, I think its fine, but should go to the ircc to get the ok
<jussi> but Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger and Jon need to weigh in.
<ScottK> jussi: Since we don't have any oversight over Kubuntu Forums, I think they should just register it.
<jussi> ScottK: I am pretty close to the same view, and I expect the ircc to be the same, but out of politeness, I think its a good idea to let them know and have the chance to have an opinion
<jussi> perhaps Pici or Tm_T want to comment for the record now even. 
<ScottK> Unless it's going to be an IRCC managed channel, I don't think it's neeeded.
<jussi> ScottK: well that is the real question isnt it... whether it falls under Our, or IRCC areas. Personally, I think its neither, but as staff have asked, I think we have a duty to pass it on. 
<ScottK> Who did staff ask?  KC or IRCC?
<jussi> ScottK: its rather irrelevent to the question. What Im saying is simply, as a courtesy, to confirm with the IRCC that this does indeed fall outside of the area that they manage.
<claydoh> I think that we (as in kubuntuforums) do not need a channel so much that we need to have to go through any councils
<claydoh> I do not remember who requested to register the channel 
<ScottK> jussi: ^^^ It's way, way too much bureaucracy.  First it's a courtesy check, then it's reviews and approvals and they just go elsewhere.
<jussi> ScottK: its really not. all we wait for is one of the ircc to go "yeah, its no issue" then they go finish registration and are never bothered again. 
<ScottK> Aren't you on the IRCC council?
<jussi> no
<claydoh> as the channel does have a *buntu name we can understand the process but as we are so small in number (3-5) a channel was just an option for quick communication 
<jussi> claydoh: ahh, right, so you arent making a public channel like the #ubuntuforums? 
<claydoh> I think it was Snowhog who must have made the request, I forwarded the info to him, I'll see if we want to pusue this
<Riddell> jussi: do you know why they want to use #kubuntuforums-* ?
<Riddell> what's missing from the existing kubuntu channels?
<jussi> Riddell: as far as I understand, they just want a co-ordination channel 
<claydoh> Riddell:  we just wanted to have a real-time meeting/discussion place mostly
<shadeslayer> why not #ubuntu-meeting?
<claydoh> ^^ yeah what jussi said :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: its not for one meeting a week things, but more like what you have with the channel for ninjas
<jussi> have/had? (I havent kept up)
<shadeslayer> we have a channel for ninjas?
<shadeslayer> deprecated iirc
<claydoh> shadeslayer: kububtuforums is independent
<Riddell> jussi, claydoh: all good with me anyway
<shadeslayer> claydoh: I thought #ubuntu-meeting could be used as a meeting ground for anything related to ubuntu
<Riddell> dunno if freenode will allow them to register it though, I registered #kubuntu* back in the day and it got stolen of my by ubuntu
<Riddell> off me
<Riddell> (which is fine)
<jussi> Riddell: you are still GC for #kubuntu-*
<Riddell> jussi: GC?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think they want it for real time chat, not scheduled meetings.
<shadeslayer> oh, like -offtopic, but a bit more official?
<claydoh> ScottK: agreed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no for forum admin chat I think
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, I think for the people that run it.
<ScottK> In that case, I think Riddell should just give his blessing and we move on.
<jussi> Riddell: group contact, the person with control.
<Riddell> jussi: how do you know that?
<shadeslayer> that's what I meant, like -offtopic, for people who run the forums
<shadeslayer> I hope I'm not blocking anything, just curious as to what's all this about
<Riddell> I bless thee oh #kubuntuforums-*
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> Riddell: because I made damn sure it was like that when I was on the IRCC, after you complained the first time.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: -offtopic is random chatter, this is for discussing admin for those forums
<jussi> right, Ill tell staff.
<Riddell> jussi: mm, interesting
<shadeslayer> ok
<claydoh> shadeslayer: imo a bit too much focus on a very very minor thing 
<claydoh> but much appreciated, jussi and Riddell
<shadeslayer> claydoh: heh, yeah, like I said, my questions were not meant to block anything, just curious about what's happening
<claydoh> shadeslayer: I know, let's just say we at kubuntuforums shy away from bureaucracy no matter how small or friendly ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
<claydoh> which has its positives and negatives
<Riddell> !newversion calligra 2.4.3
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.4.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1018071
<Riddell> nice :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1010173] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1010173 (by lacpsam89)
<JontheEchidna> dohoho, a build-dep on libqapt-dev was added whilst I was away fishing on vacation? /me checks it out :>
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-27
<JontheEchidna> neat, langpack support
<JontheEchidna> ew: http://paste.kde.org/508526/
<JontheEchidna> wonder how I managed that...
<JontheEchidna> oh, bug 1015567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015567
<JontheEchidna> it's what I get for running quantal :P
<JontheEchidna> well it was a nice 15 minute diversion
<JontheEchidna> ...except for the part where I screw up my /var/lib/dpkg/status :D
<littlegirl> Hey there, can someone help me to branch the kubuntu system documentation for Quantal?
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> bra branch lp:kubuntu-docs should do it for you
<jjesse> ah silly autocorrect
<jjesse> bzr
<littlegirl> Ah, that's the command I've been using, and that gives the Precise documentation. How do I get the Quantal documentation>
<littlegirl> heh
<jjesse> hrmm i thought quantal was branched already
<littlegirl> Thanks for adding me to ubuntu-core-doc, by the way. (:
<littlegirl> I downloaded it and the About page still says Quantal. I know how to change it, but I wasn't sure whether I should, since that's till supported and can still be updated, right?
<jjesse> yes it can be still be updataed
<jjesse> hrmm it looks like no one branched it
<littlegirl> That's what I figured. How hard is that to branch on the server?
<jjesse> i've never done it
<jjesse> sorry
<littlegirl> Ah, that's okay - neither have I. Someone will know how it's done. (:
<jjesse> hrmm i'll look into it
<littlegirl> I think I pick a bad time of day to get on here. It would probably be better to get on in the morning Eastern Standard Time. (:
<jjesse> yeah it might
<jjesse> i did add you to the core-doc group
<jjesse> so you have commit privileges
<littlegirl> Yeah, thanks for that!
<jjesse> welcome
<littlegirl> Does that also give me Kubuntu privileges, because that's what I really wanted. (:
 * littlegirl is a Kubuntu girl all the way
<jjesse> yes you have rights to both ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs
<littlegirl> My son uses Ubuntu, but I prefer Kubuntu. (:
<littlegirl> What I could do, since I've got a copy of the Precise documents, is go ahead and start changing those over locally, and once they're branched I can grab them again, merge my changes into them here and then push to the server if you like.
<jjesse> yes you can
<littlegirl> Once the branch is done, will it be a different bzr command to get to the Quantal docs, or will that stay the same?
<jjesse> bzr merge
<littlegirl> No, I mean the bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs command, which currently leads to Precise documents. Will it be a new command to get to the Quantal docs, or will that one go to Quantal, and a different command take us to the Precise ones?
<jjesse> you will do a bzr merge lp:kubuntu-docs when it is quantal
<jjesse> the system will know that you are pushing to a new branch
<littlegirl> Yeah, I guess what I'm trying to figure out is how you get to each separate branch, since I don't know the structure of the branches. (:
<jjesse> once the quantal branch is up you will do a bzr merge or bzr push lp:kubuntu-docs and for precise you would do bzr merge lp:kubuntu-docs/precise
<littlegirl> Oh, that's perfect - thanks!
<littlegirl> Well, thank you for all your hel, jjesse! I'll be on earlier tomorrow to see about getting this thing branched. (:
<jjesse> ok i'll reach out to Matthew East on the Ubuntu-Doc team and I'm sure he can figure it out :)
<littlegirl> Cool. I've got Bazaar installed here locally, and I'm using it for all my version control, but my structure is a bit different from the Ubuntu structure, I'm sure. (:
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:/tmp$ sudo apt-get install -f
<JontheEchidna> bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> brb, reinstalling
<JontheEchidna> Oh well, I hadn't reinstalled since the beginning of the oneiric cycle anyways :P
<littlegirl> That was fast. (:
<JontheEchidna> I'm downloading the ISO in windows :P
<littlegirl> Oh, ew!
<JontheEchidna> as long as I stay in Chrome the whole time I shouldn't know the difference!
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Is this a laptop with Windows on it that will be getting Kubuntu on it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> It's dual-booted w/ a tiny partition for the windows side, and ext4 partitions for / and /home
<littlegirl> Oh, that's cool. I did something similar with my HP laptop many years ago and it worked out great. (:
<JontheEchidna> all I'll have to do is re-install over root, and reinstall a bunch of packages and I'll be back in business
<littlegirl> Good. (:
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I hose the system once every 2 or 3 cycles or so
<JontheEchidna> not on purpose, of course, but it happens
<littlegirl> Same. I keep the LTS releases on my system and wipe it and start over with a fresh one each time. (:
<claydoh> is the iso image size going to be larger now, officially?
<debfx> claydoh: yes, but hopefully not as large as they currently are
<claydoh> debfx: thanks, could see where that was noted. WHat will be the official size once we get everything buttoned down?
 * claydoh is just editing a wiki page, wondering if he should remove references to "CD" disks :)
<debfx> the hard limit is 1GB
<debfx> yeah, they are no CDs anymore
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion soprano 2.8
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1018300
<Riddell> wibble, polkit isn't working on usb-creator-kde
<Riddell> and usb-creator-gtk is just plain broken
<Riddell> polkit isn't working in muon either :(
<JontheEchidna> So the Windows default power policy is such that you can't even leave it unattended *plugged in* for the amount of time it takes to download an ISO before it suspends, ruining your download. :/
<Riddell> fail
<Riddell> yay polkit fixed itself in alpha 2
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> alpha 2 candidate ISO images need testing
<soee> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: it fails utterly for most non-ascii and is still vastly changing, so I think a package in the experimental ppa is of more use to us and upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, tell tdfischer to release 461 already
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's this?
<Riddell> oxygen font?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oxygen font
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> is it just me or is the usb disk creator not working?
<apachelogger> that is: erasing never finishes
<Riddell> apachelogger: right that's a bug I have
<apachelogger> works with gtk ui -.-
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: make KTP testing happening & fix usb-creator
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> zsh: segmentation fault  /usr/bin/usb-creator-gtk
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger suspects oxygengtk
<Riddell> apachelogger: usb-creator-kde can be worked around by quitting and restarting
<Riddell> but it's a priority issue that
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's in the backend it seems
<apachelogger> it never calls the callback on success
<apachelogger> also the code there is a bit fishy to begin with
<apachelogger> def format_done(self, dev=None):
<apachelogger> then it actually overloads dev with an iter
<apachelogger> (i.e. completely ignores the arg)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<debfx> why does every distro have its own usb iso writing tool anyway?
<apachelogger> Riddell: and then it gets duplicated entries in the device view -.-
<apachelogger> debfx: do they?
<shadeslayer> what's the problem in ktp?
<apachelogger> and then the backend falls over if you try to format the wrong entry
<apachelogger> good lawd
<debfx> at least fedora, opensuse and ubuntu have their own
<apachelogger> cuz opensuse likes sane languages, cuz ubuntu likes silly languages, cuz fedora likes beautiful languages
<debfx> I hope usb-creator has some safeguards so it doesn't wipe random partitions when it triggers one of its many bugs ;)
<apachelogger> debfx: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/distributions is your friend
<apachelogger> debfx: terribly unlikely
<apachelogger> given that not even all sources of exceptions are handled
 * apachelogger is sure that stuff will be left inconsistent when that happens
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does the educated developer us kdebug in python?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think I've ever used it
<Riddell> print statements work fine
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> print is inferior to kdebug :P
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> debfx: I don't think suse or fedora have usb writing tools, they just tell users to use dd
<debfx> Riddell: no, they have GUI tools
<Riddell> i know the ubuntu images weren't hybrid images until recently so you couldn't do dd and that stopped sharing tools between distros
<debfx> fedora's is written with pyqt4 but unfortunately it needs to be run as root
<Riddell> interesting, didn't know they were into pyqt
<Riddell> I just tried the netrunner image with usb-creator-kde and it just gives me a syslinux prompt that doesn't do anything
 * shadeslayer looks at release schedule
<Riddell> starbuck: but I did try encrypted folder and it worked fine in 12.04 and 12.10 alpha
<shadeslayer> no time for testing :|
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's releasing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alpha 2
<shadeslayer> I have to leave for a wedding and tomorrow I have to go shopping for jussi and pack everything
<shadeslayer> hence, no time for alpha 2 testing
<Riddell> claydoh: how did you get on with alpha 2 notes?
<apachelogger> oh boy oh boy
<Riddell> oh?
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems to me http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qtreewidget.html#removeItemWidget is kaput
<apachelogger> doesn't actually remove the item, though it does something (i.e. if I call clear() first which will delete all items it will except)
<apachelogger> which leads to the duplicated entries from what I understand
<Riddell> "Removes the widget set in the given item in the given column." that sounds like it removes a widget (e.g. a button) in the QWidgetListItem
<apachelogger> except it does not
<Riddell> in the QTreeWidgetItem rather
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we have any widgets in QTreeWidgetItem ?
<apachelogger> yeah, all the entries are treewidgetitems
<Riddell> but not QTreeWidgetItem with widgets inside them
<Riddell> should it not be using QTreeWidget.takeTopLevelItem ?
<apachelogger> well, we already have the item
<apachelogger> so it should work
<apachelogger> but yeah, that function might be more appropriate
<Riddell> or just delete the QTreeWidgetItem I think
<apachelogger> taketoplevel works
<apachelogger> so either QTW refuses to remove toplevels via the remove function or it is defunct with pyqt
<Riddell> you misunderstand what removeItemWidget() does
<Riddell> if a QTreeWidgetItem has a widget (a button or drop down box or whatever) in it then it'll remove that
<Riddell> it doesn't remove the QTreeWidgetItem itself
<apachelogger> crash
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, now I get it
<apachelogger> cheers :)
<Riddell> confusingly I can't find how you actually add a widget in an item in a widget
<apachelogger> Riddell: you'd probably simply parent it
<apachelogger> Riddell: QTreeWidgetItem ( QTreeWidget * parent, int type = Type )
<apachelogger> as always your's truely is in favor of rewriting the thing
<apachelogger> at least so that it uses a proper model
<apachelogger> it apparently now crashes because adding and removing the same udi multiple times screws with the items somehow
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> lunch
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there anyone on who can branch the Kubuntu system documentation so there's a branch for Precise and another for Quantal?
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<Riddell> littlegirl: You just need to push it to the right place
<Riddell> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs 
<Riddell> cd kubuntu-docs
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/quantal
<littlegirl> Oh, thanks - sorry about that - I had gone off into another window and forgot to check back here. So once I push it to a new place will the new branch command be bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs/quantal ? 
<jjesse> Riddell,  will that change the lp:kubuntu-docs to being ready for quantal or will some other magic have to be done?
<littlegirl> Is there a way we can browse the tree?
<Riddell> littlegirl, jjesse: I think there are more settings that will need to be played with
<jjesse> thats what i thought
<jjesse> reached out to a couple of people on the ubuntu-core-doc team via eail
<Riddell> yep http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/precise/files
<littlegirl> Thanks. Now how do I go backward through that branch? If I do http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/ I get NOT FOUND.
<Riddell> littlegirl: that is the top of the branch
<littlegirl> I'm figuring if we can see the structure of the tree, maybe we can get an idea of how the branch command knows which revision to give us. (:
<Riddell> oh that's set in launchpad
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, then we need whoever does that. (:
<Riddell> you'll need to register a new series, see https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs -> Register a series 
<Riddell> you! :)
<littlegirl> LOL!
<littlegirl> How? I'm all for learning as long as you don't mind me possibly blundering it up on occasion. (:
<jjesse> i can do that
<Riddell> littlegirl: have you pushed a new branch?
<littlegirl> Riddell: No, not yet. Should I just push a duplicate of the Precise documentation?
<jjesse> yes you can littlegirl or i can whatever you feel comfortable w/
<Riddell> littlegirl: yep
<littlegirl> Okay, hang on, I'll do it.
<littlegirl> Done: 
<littlegirl> Using default stacking branch /+branch-id/518370 at chroot-96673232:///~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/
<littlegirl> Created new stacked branch referring to /+branch-id/518370.
<Riddell> groovy, we have quantal docs https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/kubuntu-docs/quantal
<Riddell> littlegirl: now add a quantal series https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+addseries
<jjesse> so lp:kubuntu-docs needs to be marked megreged?
<Riddell> littlegirl: you can copy the values from https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/precise/+edit
<Riddell> jjesse: not merged, mature I think
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay. (:
<jjesse> ok
<littlegirl> Done.
<littlegirl> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/quantal
<Riddell> littlegirl: now in https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+edit set the development focus to quantal
<littlegirl> Done.
<Riddell> yay, now if you do bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs   you'll get quantal
<littlegirl> Testing... (:
<Riddell> or   bzr checkout lp:kubuntu-docs  (which means you can just do a bzr commit rather than having to do  bzr commit; bzr push
<littlegirl> Okay, now if someone wants to branch the precise documentation do they do bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs/precise   ?
<jjesse> yes
<Riddell> yep
<littlegirl> Excellent. Perfect. (:
<Riddell> you are now a launchpad master!
<jjesse> littlegirl, glad to have you along, ping me if you have more questions about how to fix things etc
<Riddell> littlegirl: so if you've any documentation written that needs added, go ahead and add it
<littlegirl> Thanks, I appreciate the welcome. (:
<littlegirl> Will do, although I'll need to look it over and make sure it still applies since it's a bit old.
<littlegirl> Riddell: Will any of these steps change for me because I now have direct commit privileges? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation#Work_on_the_Kubuntu_documentation
<littlegirl> In those instructions I was proposing merges rather than directly making them.
<jjesse> you just make them now
<jjesse> because you have commit rights
<jjesse> you don't have to wait for someone to approve your changes
<littlegirl> So I basically stop at step number 8 because my push goes directly to the branch?
<Riddell> yep, just "bzr push" needed, doesn't even need a branch name
<littlegirl> Awesome, although I'll probably do the branch name just to keep things sorted in my Bash history. (:
<littlegirl> I guess I should grab a copy of Quantal and slap it into VirtualBox and see what needs to be written up. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, we had work orders of some sort on Launchpad for Precise. Has that been automatically created for Quantal or do I need to set those up?
<littlegirl> Blueprints.
<Riddell> you mean https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs ?
<Riddell> that's the only docs plans for quantal and it's just what some of us came up with in a room at UDS, the only thing it says that needs written is about kubuntu active
<littlegirl> Yep, that looks like it.
<jjesse> littlegirl, a lot of doc work is hard in the alpha stage of thngs
<littlegirl> I'll probably add work items like on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-docs-precise
<jjesse> its more dealing w/ the in the beta or feature frezze
<littlegirl> jjesse: Not a problem, as long as you'all are willing to overlook the occasional mess-up from someone new. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: yep, do take the initiative and add what you think needs
<littlegirl> Riddell: Okay, I'm going to get started on it so that the instructions on the wiki page will make sense for Quantal.
<Riddell> some new things are listed at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Alpha2/Kubuntu but not filled out and they might well change as we decide they're not ready or new things come along
<littlegirl> Since I'm new, I may well do something not quite right, so any/all of you please feel free to contact me either in here or via email (my email is listed on my Launchpad page). I check my mail more than once a day, so I'm likely to catch any message pretty quickly. (:
<littlegirl> Work items are now up for the system documentation here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-docs
<Riddell> littlegirl: ooh organised :)
<littlegirl> Riddell: Heh, it makes the wiki page make sense. (:
<littlegirl> I am the queen of organization. It's what I do. (:
<starbuck> any way to install oxygen-font with apt-get?
<Riddell> starbuck: it's not packaged yet, apachelogger says it's not ready for anything other than a PPA
<Riddell> too much change and too limited coverage
<starbuck> any ppa with latest for testing?
<Riddell> starbuck: not currently, but it's pretty easy to get yourself
<starbuck> okay, so where is the latest oxygen font for testing?
<Riddell> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/oxygen-fonts   I think
<starbuck> okay thanks
<Riddell> starbuck: then put what it gets into ~/.fonts
<Riddell> mkdir ~/.fonts; cp -r oxygen-fonts/version-0.2/ ~/.fonts
<Riddell> apachelogger: the kubotu newversion, could it be adapted to make the bug for the current distro series?
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+bug/1018071  is for quantal now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018071 in calligra (Ubuntu Quantal) "Please update calligra to 2.4.3" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> that's a nicer way of keeping track of what bugs we want compared to milestones which need to be moved
<Riddell> and should make them appear in http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-q-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<yofel> Riddell: rewriting the script to do that is simple, but you will need to give the bot user on launchpad nomination accepting permissions
<yofel> currently it can't even set the importance
<Riddell> yofel: mm right
<Riddell> I wonder how to do that
<claydoh> Riddell: I have added headlines to the main tech preview page
<claydoh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<claydoh> is in good progress, I have to leave soon for an unexpected job interview :) and will fork on polish later before I go in to work late tonight
<claydoh> s/fork/work
<Riddell> claydoh: good luck!
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1009602] krunner crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1009602 (by Francesco Ruvolo)
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there an example of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/quantal/+addspec from Precise so I know what to put in the boxes to register the Blueprint page?
<littlegirl> Hey there, do you know what to put into the boxes in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/quantal/+addspec for Quantal, Jjesse?
<jjesse> umm busy on a phone call w/ work can i get back to you?
<littlegirl> Sure. (:
<Riddell> claydoh: flattering picture of kamoso :)
<claydoh> Riddell: I can change it if it scares kittens and puppies
<Riddell> no no, it's lovely
<claydoh> Im working on being more wordy in there but have to get off to work soon :(
<Riddell> claydoh: kde-config-tablet for wacom pads is also new although untested and I don't have the hardware to test
<claydoh> ditto here :(
 * Riddell snoozes, those alternates needing testing if anyone is up for it
 * claydoh notes that he cheated and used kamoso in Precise as at least uvc webcams (logitech) are not working atm
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-28
<debfx> ScottK: what happened to my qtcreator backport request (bug #997826)? is it blocking on something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997826 in Precise Backports "Please backport qtcreator 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (universe) from quantal" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997826
<micahg> debfx: I think he forgot to subscribe archive, but I can upload it now
<micahg> debfx: there's a new version in quantal now though, can you retest?
<debfx> micahg: I'd prefer to backport the older version. The last upload reverted some things that I changed in the package. Fixing that is on my todo list.
<micahg> debfx: hrm, ok, well, I'll leave that for ScottK then
<Riddell> testing testing testing
<davmor2> Riddell: no can't see a thing it obviously isn't working ;)
<seaLne> hmm so printer settings allow you to select custon paper size but not to specify what the custom size is....
<seaLne> Riddell: was it you that did printer stuff?
<Riddell> mm might well have been
<Riddell> but I'm kindae hoping dantti will finish his sometime soon
<Riddell> using system-config-printer-gnome might be a workaround
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1018750] VirtualBox 4.1.18 crashes. Segfault in libQtCore.so.4.8.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1018750 (by Mikko Valkonen)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018750 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "VirtualBox 4.1.18 crashes. Segfault in libQtCore.so.4.8.1" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hi
<BluesKaj> my widget searchbox suddenly disappeared 
<BluesKaj> I really don't miss the searchbox though, clicking all in categories and sliding them across works just as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it could nominate
<apachelogger> but not actually create it
<apachelogger> for lack of permissions
<apachelogger> (ad creating newpackage bugs for current series)
<ScottK> debfx: I got lost in what's the new way to do it and then forgot.  Since it's no longer the current version you want backported, please do a direct upload with just the new changelog entry and then ping me so I can accept it.
<debfx> ScottK: qtcreator is in the queue
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<debfx> thanks
<soee> hi
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [995049] package libqt4-help (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy fo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/995049 (by Simon Čopi)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995049 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "package libqt4-help (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtHelp.so.4.8.1'" [Undecided,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> jussi: I didn't get time to go shopping :(
<Riddell> no sauee for sari?
<soee> hi, are there any works on 4.9 RC1 for 12.04?
<JontheEchidna> looks like Debian removed Qt3 last week
<ScottK> They did.
<JontheEchidna> are we going to do likewise for this cycle?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: needs looking into but I'd be all for it
<JontheEchidna> me too
<ScottK> First cycle post-LTS is the time to do big things like that.
<JontheEchidna> We should probably start by removing all the rdepends that are also removed in debian, and then remove the ubuntu-only ones/remove the Qt3 portions of ubuntu-only ones
<ScottK> Yeah.
<JontheEchidna> btw, I'll look at replacing kcm-gtk with kde-gtk-config in our seeds/filing for kcm-gtk removal when I get home today
<yofel> JontheEchidna: drop xsettings-kde from the seed as well then, and we'll have to set the defaults for the gtk3 ini file in startkde and kubuntu-default-settings (I can do latter as I pretty much know what needs to be done)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<debfx> JontheEchidna: does it support different gtk themes for different sessions?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<debfx> that was the main reason we kept kcm-gtk
<JontheEchidna> kcm-gtk is unmaintained, though
<debfx> is it broken in any way?
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of
<JontheEchidna> but the new one supports gtk3 whereas kcm-gtk doesn't
<debfx> it does support gtk3 through xsettings-kde. it might not support gtk3-only themes though.
<debfx> the biggest problem with qt3 removal is the LSB requirement. there was some discussion on the ubuntu-devel list but I can't remember the outcome.
<Riddell> debfx: mm yes
<Riddell> however if LSB is out of date, probably best to ignore it
<littlegirl> Hey there, the about.xml system document says, 
<littlegirl> "Kubuntu includes more than 1,000 pieces of software and has access to more than 25,000 other applications to suit your needs." and I was wondering how I can check the numbers.
<Riddell> they're pretty arbitrary numbers, what is a "piece of software"?
<genii-around> Yes, very fuzzy
<littlegirl> I think it means the default applications. Should I change the wording?
<Riddell> you can count the applications with  find /usr/share/applications/ -name *desktop | wc -l
<BluesKaj> no wonder linux is such a puzzle 
<Riddell> and compare it to   dpkg -L app-install-data | wc -l
<littlegirl> Thanks! I'll run those inside of Quantal. (:
<littlegirl> What about the other number?
<Riddell> littlegirl: which other numbers?
<littlegirl> The more than 25,000 other applications to suit your needs. Is that one accurate?
<Riddell> probably not
<Riddell> dpkg -L app-install-data | wc -l   is all the GUI applications
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, thanks. (:
<littlegirl> I get the impression, though, that what that sentence is saying is that X number of applications (GUI and command line) come by default in Kubuntu, and X number are available if you want them in addition to those.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but the figures are probably packages rather than applications, which isn't very user friendly
<littlegirl> I can't imagine anyone ever installing all 25,000. (:
<debfx> Riddell: that would be my opinion as well but I feel we should try to reach on consensus on ubuntu-devel before we break LSB compatibility
<littlegirl> I grabbed the daily build of Quantal and put it in a virtual machine. Can I just run updates on that or do I need to download a fresh copy daily?
<Riddell> it should update fine
<Linkmaster> littlegirl: muon tells me that there is 36 odd thousand available packages to me =P with only 1600 installed xD
<littlegirl> Linkmaster: Thanks - then I'll definitely change the 25,000 to 36,000. (:
<littlegirl> The find command gives me 118 and the dpkg command gives me 4952, which are way different from 1,000. (:
<Riddell> better not to talk about packages, they're pretty arbitrary for users, applications is better
<littlegirl> How's this for an improvement: "Kubuntu includes more than 1,000 packages (applications or utilities) and has access to more than 39,000 other packages to suit your needs."
<littlegirl> The way I see it, the sooner the user is introduced to the word "package", the better, since that's what Kubuntu uses. (:
<littlegirl> I have a suggestion for the Launchpad work items. (:
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you in Tallinn?
<ScottK> debfx: The next version of the LSB will call for Qt4.  It should be out before the next LTS and those releases are the ones that ISVs target.
<debfx> ScottK: Qt 4 is already a requirement in the current LSB.
<ScottK> Both versions are?
<debfx> yes
<ScottK> OK.
<soee> are you using maybe owncloud ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahh well, such is life
<shadeslayer> yeah, you should have told me atleast 3-4 days ago :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, didnt know I had tickets until just before you found out i was going :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<bambee> evening
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1005677] Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widg... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1005677 (by Doug McMahon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005677 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Quantal) "Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)'"" [High,Confirmed]
 * Riddell off to akademy
<skreech_> :-)
<ronnoc> Riddell: I really think that Ubuntu One service menu should be included by default in 12.10 :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [990635] Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990635 (by Kirill Bogdanenko)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990635 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-29
<Darkwing-laptop> ScottK: ping
<Darkwing-laptop> Riddell: you about?
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<wstephenson> moin moin.
<wstephenson> do you guys have any custom stuff for restoring external monitor configuration without clicking through the kcm_randr dialog each time?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<DoctorPepper> can anyone take a look at !bug #1015048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015048 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "highlight overlapping over adjacent item when in hover state " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015048
<ScottK> Riddelll: You around for the -release meeting?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know the purpose of the .pot files in the Kubuntu system documentation?
<ScottK> Those are translation templates.
<littlegirl> Thanks. If I'm making changes to the .xml files, should I also change the .pot files to reflect those changes?
<ScottK> I think so, but I'm no expert.
<littlegirl> Thanks. I looked through the scripts, and there seems to be one that generates them based on the content in the .xml files. I'll keep working on the .xml files and either generate the .pot files once those are done or let whoever handles those do it. (:
<jjesse> littlegirl, i thnk those pot files are all the translations and don't get messed w/ and the creation of the kubuntu-docs package handles those
<jjesse> check w/ darkwingduck as i think he was the last one to create package
<littlegirl> jjesse: Thanks - will do. It looks like they're generated automatically by a script in the scripts subdirectory, so I'll leave that to those who do .pot files. I'm just doing some really thorough clean-up of the docs, and part of it is doing a recursive grep to make sure I didn't miss anything, and my greps are turning up stuff that hasn't yet been replaced in the .pot files. (:
<littlegirl> Any idea how to get the gcc version if Quantal doesn't yet have gcc installed?
<littlegirl> Or should I maybe just comment out the gcc version line so that if gcc does get installed it can be uncommented and filled in with the proper number?
<yofel> littlegirl: do you want to add the gcc version to the documentation and don't have it installed, or... ?
<littlegirl> yofel: Yep, the global.ent file in the Kubuntu system documentation lists a gcc version for Precise, and I'm updating the file for Quantal, but I don't see gcc installed in Quantal, so I'm thinking it should maybe just be commented out until further notice. (:
<yofel> gcc is the Gnu Compiler Collection, that's not installed by default
<yofel> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<yofel> er
<yofel> !info gcc quantal
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<jjesse> littlegirl, not all entities in global.ent are used any more and some of them are historical
<littlegirl> Is it okay if I just comment that one out, then?
<yofel> probably, doesn't make much sense to have it in the documentation. Rather just look it up in muon or packages.ubuntu.com
<littlegirl> yofel, that's pretty cool that you can do that in here. (:
<yofel> OR just put "4.7" in there, that's the major version of gcc in quantal and won't change
<littlegirl> Okay, that sounds good, and solves it nicely. (:
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1019319] Speller Widget stays in background on Kubuntu 12.10 Daily Builds @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1019319 (by Marco Parillo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019319 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Speller Widget stays in background on Kubuntu 12.10 Daily Builds" [Undecided,New]
<Darkwing> ScottK, Riddelll apachelogger ping
<ScottK> Darkwing: pong
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I doubt Riddelll will be available atm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apparently we're about half-pregnant with light-dm.  It needs to be made default WM for Kubuntu and kdm dropped from the seeds or our images won't do jack for live sessions.
<Darkwing> Okay, I wanted to give an update. I'll be in and out.
<Darkwing> for a couple months.
<Darkwing> I'm loosing my apt in a couple weeks, I'll be living at my dads or brothers place will auguest then I'm moving to Indiana.
<littlegirl> Hey, Darkwing, while you're on, can you tell me how the .pot files get handled in the Kubuntu system documentation? I see a script for generating them, and I'm making lots of changes to the Quantal documentation, so do I just run that script once I'm finished to generate the new files, or does someone else handle that?
<Darkwing> I'll be back with quassel-core shortly. But, my focus will be elsewhere.
<Darkwing> littlegirl: can you send me an email? I'm mobile ATM
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Will do. (:
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ktp is in Debian, so see if we can sync.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll look at it tomorrow, tired :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No rush.  Tomorrow's fine.
<shadeslayer> awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-30
<littlegirl> This is probably going to sound a bit strange, but how would I go about purposely causing KDE and non-KDE crashes so I can test out and verify the steps in the bugs.xml file?
<littlegirl> Oh, this would be in Quantal.
<JontheEchidna> killall program --signal=SEGV
<littlegirl> Will that work for KDE and non-KDE programs?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<littlegirl> Awesome, thanks!
<JontheEchidna> np
<littlegirl> I do some strange stuff for entertainment. (:
<JontheEchidna> :P
<jussio1> morning all
 * jussio1 is on the ferry on the way to akademy...
<jussio1> boring, I tells ye, boring :D
<shadeslayer> jussi01: where are ye
<Peace-> hi i am not able to compile klook on 12.10
<Peace->  /tmp/klook/build/../src/declarativeviewer.h:25:34: fatal error: KDE/Phonon/MediaObject: No such file or directory
<Peace-> cmake didn't say anything 
<Peace-> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..
<Peace-> some help ?
<Peace-> :) saturday
<shadeslayer> Peace-: and Akademy
<shadeslayer> Peace-: try : sudo apt-get build-dep klook
<shadeslayer> uh, unless it's not packaged
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :P nope it is not on repo 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: there are ppa for that but only for 4.8 
<Peace-> i have 12.10
 * shadeslayer looks
<Peace-> https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: note: '_ZN6KParts8PartBaseD2Ev' is defined in DSO /opt/project-neon/lib/libkparts.so.4 so try adding it to the linker command line
<shadeslayer> whoop whoop
<Peace-> mm 
<shadeslayer>  /opt/project-neon/lib/libkparts.so.4: could not read symbols: Invalid operation  > weird
<Peace-> xD
<shadeslayer> kwiat
<shadeslayer> *kwait
<shadeslayer> interesting talk about getting rid if sycoca :P
<Peace-> LOL
<shadeslayer> replacing it with x number of smaller databases, and updating the cache on installing new mimetypes
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i have to go now but i will leave pc opened 
<shadeslayer> cya
<Peace-> i have found this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58760-KLook-KDE-4-9 but ... xD no way
<shadeslayer> I'm building it on my VPS
<shadeslayer> will take a bit
<shadeslayer> Peace-: it built just fine
<Peace-> shadeslayer: but on 4.9 ?
<yofel> Peace-: builds against phonon git in neon (except for the DSO error), but phonon in the archive is missing the necessary header files
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> yofel: tx
<Peace-> btw ... the dolphin patch would be nice too
<Peace-> to use klook 
<Riddell> jussi01, shadeslayer, Mamarok, valorie: spread the word, kubuntu group photo in the break at 16:40, meet between the two talk rooms
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> not sure who else to invite ....
 * shadeslayer is sync'ing ktp
<jussi01> afiestas_: ^^^
<Mamarok> cool, will do my best not to miss it. Had I known I would have used my Kubuntu shirt...
<Mamarok> agateau: ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<afiestas_> jussi01:  :o?
<jussi01> afiestas_: group photo, like Riddell mentioned :) (yes, we are dragging you into it :D )
<ShaneQful> Hey 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JontheEchidna> So that new GTK style KCM actually uses GTK widgets for a preview feature
<JontheEchidna> we could either:
<JontheEchidna> -Use some of the new CD space, give in and just have GTK On the CD
<JontheEchidna> -Disable the preview feature via a patch
<JontheEchidna> -Keep the old KCM and not support GTK3
<JontheEchidna> but I'm not gonna mess with the seeds until that's figured out
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mess with seeds?
<JontheEchidna> s/kde-config-gtk/kde-config-gtk-style/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> oh I missread
<Riddell> of all the reasons to put gtk on the cd it's not a bad one
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> it'd also mean we could support album art transfers in amarok by using the gtk libgpod 
<JontheEchidna> and we could drop the difference with debian in our oxygen gtk style packages where we don't link to gtk
<Riddell> dunno I'd have to ponder more
 * Riddell back to watching akademy talks
<JontheEchidna> I'll send out a missive to the ML
<JontheEchidna> lololol: http://www.functionx.com/cpp/examples/returnpointer.htm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If we switch back to LO instead of Calligra we'll have GTK anyway, right?  Would the new KCM bring in even more dependencies?
<JontheEchidna> LO doesn't have a gtk dependency
<JontheEchidna> at least not in precise
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I thought it was gtk.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<JontheEchidna> it's java madness
<ScottK> Ah.  Of course.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-07-01
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [990635] Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990635 (by Kirill Bogdanenko)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990635 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Sans serif cyrrilic font in kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 is bad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Os_Maleus> anybody using here kmail and knowing how to change the "User-Agent"-entry there?
<Os_Maleus> found a description that says the following: "Select Settings | Configure KMail ... Composer ... Headers tab ... Click on New ... Type the header's name in the Name: field ... To overwrite the "User-Agent:" header, type "User-Agent", for example ... Type the desired value in the Value: field ... Click OK" 
<Os_Maleus> but if I follow it, closing the window for the settings over "Apply" and "OK", the changes are in fact not taken over. 
<Os_Maleus> can somebody help me with that? 
<snele> hi guys. here is one wish for precise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/+bug/1019765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019765 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "Make newest plasma nm available for precise" [Undecided,New]
<snele> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> hmm .. can't you run syncpackage with a PPA as a target?
<shadeslayer> I remember this being a feature at some point
<Riddell> akademy pics including kubuntu photo http://blogs.kde.org/node/4583
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-24
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1193949] Time zone isn't saved correctly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1193949 (by LukasThyWalls)
<ScottK> Riddell: For kde-dev-utils, debian/copyright is the full kdesdk one and should be redone for just what it covers now.  No messages.sh either.  Debian/changelog needs fixing.    The rest seems good.  Accepting.
<ScottK> Riddell: For kde-dev-scripts, debian/changelog needs fixing, no messages.sh, and the source/lintian-override doesn't apply since there's no -dbg package.  Other than that, good.
<ScottK> Only ten more ...
<manchicken> Howdy all.
<ScottK> Heya, it's a manchicken.
<manchicken> Quick! Get it! Get it!
<ScottK> manchicken: It's safe to stick around.  Adept's been removed from the archive.
<manchicken> Haha!
<manchicken> I actually had a very long stint of Mac, I'm recently returning.
<ScottK> Welcome back.
<manchicken> Thanks!
<manchicken> It's been a while.
<manchicken> I'm thinking I'm annoyed that cunit is so very out of date.
<manchicken> libmanchicken uses CUnit 2.1.2.
<manchicken> We have 1.0.1 in the repos.
<manchicken> Sadness.
<manchicken> I never did learn how to package.
<manchicken> Nor do I really want to... :(
<ScottK> No, we have 2.0
<manchicken> Which package?
<ScottK> err 2.1.0
<ScottK> cunit
<manchicken> I see only libcunit1
<ScottK> That's the soname, not the version number
<manchicken> Yeah, it's library version 1.0.1
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cunit
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<manchicken> The binaries it creates won't build...
<manchicken> Err, run.
<manchicken> They produce no output.
<ScottK> No idea, never used it.
<ScottK> You might write the Debian maintainer.
<manchicken> Yeah, I used it on my Mac... maybe my mac was the out of date one... dunno. You'd think I'd get some kind of error, not just an exit with no crash and no ouput.
<manchicken> Okay, switching to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Riddell: For kcron, changelog needs fixed, it's got the issue with debhelper/compat version, it also has the -dbg depends issue, the first line of debian/copyright needs checking. Accepted.
<ScottK> Riddell: kcachegrind  is a reject because the license of converters/pprof2calltree (BSD) is missing from debian/copyright.  Debian/changelog needs fixed.  It does seem like the -dbg should depend on kcachegrind.
<manchicken> This is annoying...
<manchicken> The touchscreen in GNU/Linux only ever selects things when things are selectable, doesn't scroll.
<manchicken> Unless you tap the scrollbar
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> Riddell: kapptemplate needs debian/changelog fixed, it has the -dbg depends issue, but other than that, seems fine.
<ScottK> Riddell: dolphin-plugins has no messages.sh, debian/changelog needs fixing, and that's it.
<ScottK> Riddell: For cervisia, debian/changelog needs fixed, otherwise, seems fine.
<ScottK> Now I must sleep.
<apachelogger> yofel: yay
<apachelogger> yofel: but how?
<apachelogger> ScottK: did the armhf issue get resolved? right now it is building anyway so I don't see anything useful :/
<yofel> hm, I fixed one thing in rules, but otherwise I guess they fixed it?
<apachelogger> no, it should have been something in the rules
<apachelogger> i.e. syncqt was not found but it was there, god knows why :S
<apachelogger> yofel: it appears you did not push your fix :P
<yofel> they renamed that to syncqt.pl
<yofel> huh? I thought I did...
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> syncqt.pl
<yofel> I did
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bzr is weird
<apachelogger> ah right, up vs. pull...
<apachelogger> >>> bzr pull
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: No pull location known or specified.
<apachelogger> ^ also funny that it knows where to push stuff but not where to pull from...
<apachelogger> yofel: thanks for the fix
<yofel> bzr pull :parent maybe?
<apachelogger> yofel: well, that branch I have is parent :P
 * yofel uses checkouts usually partly because 'branch' is annoying -.-
<apachelogger> parent of the lunchpad thign
<yofel> *sigh*
 * apachelogger tries phonon before continuing with the other qt thingums
<apachelogger> yofel: how would you do signing ... a) copy/mount key into chroot and sign as part of the build job b) debsign build/* from outside the chroot
<apachelogger> b seems architecturally shittier but way less opportunity to fail I think
<apachelogger> oh and
<apachelogger> yofel, Quintasan, shadeslayer:                                  Depends: libasound2-dev but it is not going to be installed.                   I am reasonable certain phonon does not depend on asound
<yofel> I don't think we ever cleaned up old deps
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> I think that hasn't been right for 3 years or so
<yofel> as for b, wouldn't that need the key in the user keyring? (though one would make a new user for this anyway)
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> then go that way IMO. I'm not sure what the advantage of copying the key into the chroot would be
<agateau> hey, out of curiosity, are you folks setting up your own build machine?
<yofel> we'll probably end up with one that builds the sources, package builds will be done by launchpad
<apachelogger> <- wanted to rewrite OBS but got shut down :(
<yofel> uhm... enjoy finding a server for that...
<apachelogger> yofel: it's just nicer because if you sign inside the chroot the entire build is contained within it (i.e. you can also upload); if you do it outside the chroot you need to regex all *changes files, debsign them and dput them which strictly speaking is breaking capsulation as now the builder is actually aware of at least one output file generated by the Jobs
<yofel> ah hm
<apachelogger> pbuilder dep resolution is weird
<apachelogger> it's aborting again
<yofel> well, as long as both ways are possible (so I can upload myself if I want), I don't mind
<apachelogger> and I have no idea why
<apachelogger> oh and I need to introduce a shell harness
<apachelogger> pbuilder runscript does weird shit WRT library loading such that calling /usr/bin/ruby via runscript will try to load libruby1.8 even though the chroot ruby is libruby1.9
<apachelogger> phonon builds (except for broken install)
<apachelogger> weeeh
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, that's just me vainly retrying in the hopes it will work.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's failed again now.
<ScottK> Riddell: If kde4libs on armhf doesn't get solved pretty quickly, we may have to force the whole stack into the release pocket or Alpha 1 won't be very exciting.
<apachelogger> ../../khtml/svg/SVGStyledLocatableElement.h:45:27: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2154
<apachelogger> gcc bug it seems? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: gcc thing... neither that file nor the FloatRect have changed in years
<apachelogger> yofel: same thingy can also build qt5.git
<apachelogger> I'll give that a shot
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> jussi: btw I am still in the !ops of #kubuntu ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: isn't that good?
<apachelogger> not if a notification pops up that tells me how god hates fags while I am watching prn....
<Tm_T> apachelogger: just remember I love you nonetheless
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> yofel: uploading a project-neon5-qt5 test now
<Riddell> morning
<apachelogger> hello Riddell
<yofel> apachelogger: oh, you figured out how to clone the correct set of submodules?
<apachelogger> just get them all :P
<yofel> :D
<yofel> with the correct branches? ^^
<Riddell> drat, head not in a good way today, let's see how many packages I can fix
<apachelogger> yofel: I should hope so? :P
<apachelogger> init-repository ought to follow the branch of qt5 itself
<apachelogger> also it should handle updates
<apachelogger> also I am reasonable certain it will fail at some point :P
<yofel> Riddell: a few have fixes pending from me, please esp. look at cervisia if that's the way to go or if you want the cvsservice package back
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: COuld you figure out with doko about the gcc thing.  I'll be offline for the next 10 hours or so.
<apachelogger> but this way it's closer to upstream's tar etc.
<apachelogger> yofel: if things go horribly wrong with qt5 we can always go the route of separate packages
<yofel> apachelogger: considering the stories I heard about building qt5 so far that should fail pretty reliably I think
<apachelogger> hence why I started with qtbase
<apachelogger> yofel: we'll see
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cookie and ask him to talk to doko :P
<apachelogger> where's my shadeslayer :(
<apachelogger> yofel: you don't have an attica nightly yet?
<apachelogger> wonder if it is necessary
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> extra-cmake-modules attica libstreams libstreamanalyzer
<yofel> well, there is project-neon-attica
<apachelogger> former we will need
<yofel> so that can be ported trivially
<apachelogger> yofel: don't find the source import though
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/attica
<yofel> which reminds me
<apachelogger> you're lazy
<yofel> can we call the packaging branches <module>-packaging or so?
<yofel> for ^ reasons
<apachelogger> why not ~neon/attica/master? :P
<yofel> because we're lazy :D
<yofel> I don't create projects on launchpad that I don't care about
<apachelogger> yofel: just create projects
<apachelogger> and you can call the packaging branches whatever you want them to be called
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> the thing is ... if you don't create projects one has two places to look for code imports
<yofel> well, currently they're called <pkg>-ubuntu, which is utterly wrong
<apachelogger> or rather, one that will fail because there is no project ^^
<yofel> launchpad will tell you once you try to make another import :P
<apachelogger> real nice...
<smartboyhw> Hello guys:)
<yofel> also, it's 3 locations actually (or a bazillion), like lp:~neon/kdeadmin/kcron
<apachelogger> if you want to go the no-project route I propose the following transition for the near future
<apachelogger> ~neon/project-neon-packaging/foo
<apachelogger> ~neon/project-neon-sources/foo
<yofel> I mean, I'm fine with creating projects. Need to check if I can make them from launchpadlib though
<apachelogger> that does not solve the i-cannot-find-source problem but it prevents name clashes and better represents their organizational units
<apachelogger> yofel: well, you only need two projects ^^
<apachelogger> no api need there ;)
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> I forgot to drop syncqt with qt5
<apachelogger> nooooooooo
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> was making the change in my test chroot and forgo to carry over to source -.-
<smartboyhw> HA HA HA
 * yofel wonders if you can move branches between projects
<apachelogger> move = push + delete
<apachelogger> I don't think there is a move instruction as such
<yofel> that doesn't update the recipe :S
<apachelogger> hahahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> automatic updates
<apachelogger> we are talking about lunchpad right?
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> roflmao
<apachelogger> yofel: you are funny :P
<yofel> if you rename a branch it auto-updates :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now if only there was a move instruction
<apachelogger> trololo
<yofel> though I can edit the recipe text from launchpadlib so it would be push + edit + delete
<yofel> er, that won't work for imports -.-
<apachelogger> imports aren't relocatable anyway
<yofel> laaaaunnncchhhpaaaaaaad
<apachelogger> seee, we should have used an OBS repalcement :P
<yofel> go ahead and write one then, maybe ximion can re-use it :P
<yofel> aaaanyway
 * yofel looks at lplib docs
<Riddell> yofel: cervisia change looks good, I'll upload
<apachelogger> pfff
<ximion> apachelogger: yes, please do that! should only take a week or so.... ;-)
<yofel> hm... projects.new_project()
<yofel> I guess that's the way to go then
<yofel> oh, I need to port the packaging template to neon5
<yofel> (the one that isn't called template...)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping ping.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, rekonq's stuck in -proposed when it perfectly builds.
<yofel> probably depends on something that's stuck in proposed.
 * yofel forgot where the reason table was
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's a meh...:(
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<yofel> well, if gcc isn't fixed soon we'll have to do a mass-override to release anyway
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cos of qtwebkit I guess
<Riddell> which is also broken with arm gcc bug
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel I mean it builds in archive..
<smartboyhw> All armhf and powerpc and such
<yofel> smartboyhw: britney does a *installability* test too
<yofel> the britney output is public somewhere, but I don't have the url at hand
<yofel> nvm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/
<yofel> o.O
<smartboyhw> autopkgtest for pango1.0 1.32.5-5ubuntu1: RUNNING  O.o
<smartboyhw> What the hell is that?
<Tm_T> pango and bongo drums?
<yofel> lol
<smartboyhw> It actually came from the rekonq report.
<Riddell> ScottK: dolphin-plugins has Messages.sh in subdirectories so that's fine
<apachelogger> yofel: ohttps://launchpadlibrarian.net/143277150/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.project-neon5-qt5_0.0%2Bgit20130624~df0a7fd-13~saucy2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143277150/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.project-neon5-qt5_0.0%2Bgit20130624~df0a7fd-13~saucy2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> it makes no sense...
<yofel> lemme get that source...
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> if [ -e "$relpath/.git" ]; then
<apachelogger> ....................................................................
<apachelogger> madness, oh madness
<apachelogger> yofel: should be solved now
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> only clearing the .git dirs, not actually dropping that should make syncqt run automagically
<apachelogger> really shitty if though
<apachelogger> should be more like if .git || flippingincludedirsisnotpresent
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62995-Wrong-time-zone-on-your-clock-Help-Kubuntu-devs-create-a-fix&p=330298&viewfull=1#post330298
<apachelogger> also related http://lists.debian.org/debian-glibc/1999/04/msg00096.html
<smartboyhw> yofel, it turns out the autopkgtest thing is a error from release team:P
<yofel> heh
<Riddell> 06:15 < ScottK> Riddell: For kcron, changelog needs fixed, it's got the issue with debhelper/compat version,
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the issue with compat?
<Riddell> they're both set to 7
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Guys, our QA Classroom sessions starts 1 hour later. Make sure you join us through #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat!
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<smartboyhw> A bit of promotion:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do poke any new people back into here :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh alright.
<smartboyhw> I'm not the coordinator of the whole thing. I do have a 120-minute to myself next Monday.
<smartboyhw> Do join guys:)
<smartboyhw> I got it wrong guys, it's 1 hour later NOW.
<Riddell> ScottK: should be all your review comments fixed, mostly in bzr rather than upload, thanks for reviewing.  I still don't get what the debhelper/compat issue is you keep saying
<Riddell> ScottK: you have block kde4libs/4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1 in hints-ubuntu?
 * Riddell turns it into a force
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: Any objections for upgrading wacomtablet to 2.0.0 in saucy?
<Quintasan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/wacom+tablet?content=114856
<ScottK> considering we won't get armhf fixed,  force makes sense. 
<Riddell> Quintasan: why might we object?
<Riddell> is there a downside?
<Quintasan> Save for me not being able to test it - none
<Riddell> yeah,none of us can :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Since you claim to support standards version 3.9.4, you need at least compat 8 and build-dep on at least debhelper >= 8.1. The ones I commented on are still 7.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm you sure? nothing about that in http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/09/msg00006.html
<Riddell> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html  says you need to have debhelper 9 if using dh which probably invalidates a lot of our packages, but not these ones
<ScottK> It's because build-arch/build-indep became mandatory.  For dh short form debian/rules that's the first debhelper version that's supported. 
<ScottK> ok. then maybe I'm wrong and it's 9.
<ScottK> Certainly not 7 though. 
<ScottK> gotta run
<AshishL> i am new to kubuntu and want to build kde from SC . how to do that ?
<Riddell> AshishL: from SC?
<AshishL> Riddell : source code ?
<AshishL> Riddell : i couldnt connect to the internet in ubuntu .. will that happen in Kubuntu too ??
<Riddell> AshishL: um, that seems more important that compiling
<Riddell> I don't know if it will happen, depends on what the problem is
<AshishL> Riddell: the internet didnt work in openSUSE , ubuntu too but works fint in win 7
<Riddell> AshishL: then you should fix that first
<AshishL> Riddell:how ? any ideas suggestions ?
<Riddell> AshishL: no I've no idea what's wrong with it, see kubuntu.org/support for support methods
<AshishL> Riddell: how did you connect to internet in Kubuntu ???
<Riddell> using network management plasmoid
<AshishL> Riddell : is the procedure different from the windows procedure ( i use a broadband - dial up connection)
<Riddell> AshishL: yes, the whole OS is different
<Riddell> AshishL: please ask in #kubuntu for support
<AshishL> Riddell: is the terminal Konsole ?
<Riddell> AshishL: yes
<AshishL> Riddell: in kubuntu are all the kde libs installed like kdepim etc ?
<AshishL> Riddell:whats the advantage of kubuntu ? is kde pre-built ?? or do  we have to use kdesrc-build ??
<Riddell> AshishL: yes kde libraries are installed, yes kde is pre-built, please ask in #kubuntu for support
<AshishL> Riddell: in kubuntu is the KPPP method still there ?
<Riddell> yes
<AshishL> Riddell : if i am bug-triaging and need some help , will you help me ?
<AshishL> Riddell: i am quite new..
<Riddell> AshishL: yeah if it's contributions
<AshishL> Riddell : what does building a single application mean ??
<Riddell> um, compiling one application?
<AshishL> RIddell:yes
<AshishL> RIddell : how to use qt to edit source code ?
<Riddell> AshishL: that question doesn't make sense, I think you need to learn the basics of using linux before trying to do debugging and compiling
<AshishL> Riddell: how can i do that ??
<Riddell> ScottK: pykde seems a bit broken
<Riddell> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v10.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v9.2
<Riddell> xnox: anything to do with you? ^^
<yofel> Riddell: you want sip, pyqt and pykde from -proposed
<Riddell> hmm, which is stuck on kde4libs
<yofel> either pull all of kde from -proposed, or use pykde from ninjas, that works too
<Riddell> mm or work out how to get kde4libs into -release
<Riddell> it all start tumbling in
<soee> hmm this wednesday kde 4.11 beta2 is going to be released ?
<yofel> from kde yeah, we'll have it for the weekend I hope
<soee> Mamarok, the amarok in beta backports working now wit kde 4.11 b1 ?
<soee> ok anyway upgrading my desktop to beta
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hello!
<ahoneybun> I did not think anyone would notice me come in lol
<Riddell> ahoneybun: look here http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> sweet!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm thinking about this just now but like darkwing said with HTML we can translate the pages with little work
<Mamarok> soee: there is an Amarok in the beta backports? If yes, it is pretty muhc outdated I would say, we haven't released the beta of 2.8 yet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how?
<soee> Mamarok, 2:2.7.1-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04+KDE4.11~ppa1
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I believe there is a Google translate code we could put in
<soee> uploaded 6 hours ago
<yofel> soee, Mamarok: I cherry picked the crash fix so it's usable until we have 2.8
<Riddell> hmm, for some definition of "translate" :)
<soee> ah yofel great, thank you
<Mamarok> yofel: oh, cool :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://translate.google.com/manager/website/suggestions?site=a043555eeb720900
<Mamarok> we are preparing a beta for 2.8, as soon as strohel answers my mails
<ahoneybun> : https://translate.google.com
<ahoneybun> Riddell: could I test on that test page that is on the server at this moment?
<ahoneybun> try out that translate functions
<soee> reeboot
<ScottK> Ridell: pykde4 in proposed fixes that
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, which makes me wonder if we need to force 100 packages for this alpha
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I give you the code to add to the page for translate support?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hang on we don't even have the page in english yet
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I want to just see if it will work on that dummy page
<ScottK> I don't see much point in an alpha was 4.10.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well I can just give you access to the server to do that if you wish
<Riddell> ScottK: so force 100 packages it is
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes that will work I want to know if it will work first
<Riddell> ScottK: or 630 colin said
<yofel> please make sure amarok ubuntu3 gets into the alpha too so it doesn't just crash
<Riddell> yofel: that seems to be compiling ok on arm
<yofel> ouch
<yofel> now that's something at least...
<Riddell> debfx: your kubuntu-buildstatus stuff needs postges set up?
 * Riddell announces http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ScottK> skip the alpha or force them - not sure which is best. 
<ScottK> I'm okay either way. 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is that the server that was donated to us?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> col
<ahoneybun> cool
<Riddell> anyone got a Technicolor modem and able to tell me why port forwarding doesn't work for me?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://ahoneybun.tumblr.com/
<Riddell> cor a blog :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: become a kubuntu member and you can get that on planet ubuntu
<ahoneybun> cor?
<ahoneybun> I know, I'm working towards that :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm confused in this whole X, Mir, and Wayland thing
<yofel> everyone is...
<ScottK> It's either nothing to worry about or we're doomed and it'll be at least two or three years before we know for sure which it is.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does the phased update change that's being done in update-manager affect us?
<ahoneybun> ScottK: yofel no I don't know where they tie in
<ahoneybun> Like I know X is a display server and so is Mir
<yofel> Mir and Wayland are both replacements for X, or a part of it at least
<yofel> X is an OS in itself (most of it unused these days)
<yofel> ahoneybun: I'm too tried to really explain what X is and so on, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29 is a good starting point with links for further information
<ahoneybun> yofel: that's ok :)
<ahoneybun> can any one confirm that if you have a OS installed and run a LiveDVD that the installer will give a option to split the hdd for both OS's?
<yofel> right, dual boot is the default behaviour in that case
<ScottK> Yes.
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> thanks!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installing
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Phase information is currently ignored and updates are offered as they become available
<valorie> ahoneybun: I think we should get some slides showing what various installation choices look like, and at least tell what the results of that might mean
<valorie> we probably can't get into all the nitty-gritty, but the more information we give people, the more confident they will be to install Kubuntu.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's great because I was seriously wondering how to avoid offering someone half a KDE point release.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<ScottK> I'm not sure they thought this thing all the way through.
<ahoneybun> oh hello valorie!
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> whats up/
<valorie> I was just working on the install pages a bit
<valorie> but it's almost time for dinner, and tonight's my night with my dad
<ahoneybun> valorie: I was working on them as well a bit
<valorie> ok, I'll stay out of your way for awhile
<ahoneybun> valorie: no no I'm done for the moment, we have a server!
<valorie> I'll be back around 4 hours from now
<valorie> I saw that
<valorie> pretty exciting!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> and I will be asleep for work at 8
<valorie> so when Saucy is ready to go, we'll have the docs there
<ahoneybun> yep!
<valorie> ready and waiting
<valorie> maybe earlier if we can swing it
<ahoneybun> valorie: I want to try to put google translate on the server pages
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> it's not the best solution IMO, but certainly better than nothing
<ahoneybun> valorie: the best would be?
<valorie> actual translations
<ahoneybun> how would that work on a website?
<valorie> depends on how you set it up
<valorie> there are CMS solutions which have a built-in way to get translations done
<valorie> the Amarok pages, for instance
<valorie> otoh, the Amarok solution is a pile of poo
<valorie> but there is probably better stuff out there
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> of course, there is also mediawiki with the Translate plugin, which is what KDE uses
<valorie> so it might be a good time to have that conversation on the -devel list now that we have a server set up
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: May I suggest something?
<Quintasan> s/Installing/Installation
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-25
<Quintasan> I'm not a native speaker but Installing sounds kind of strange to me
<Quintasan> Riddell: How does one access qa.kubuntu.co.uk?
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: change Installing to Installation?
<manchicken> So... quiet...
<manchicken> Anybody know anything about CUnit?
<manchicken> I'm having a super-fun time with the test suite runner giving me error code 20 but error message saying "No error"
<ScottK> manchicken: Did you mail the Debian maintainer?
<manchicken> Not yet.
<manchicken> You were totally right about the version.
<ScottK> That's better than it was doing yesterday, right?
<manchicken> I was kinda banking on the off-chance that someone had pre-existing familiarity with the package :)
<manchicken> Yes
<manchicken> Yesterday it was segfaulting.
<manchicken> Turns out that was a incompatibility in readlink in OS X and GNU/Linux :)
<manchicken> My fault on that one :)
<ScottK> Happens.
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> I guess I'll have to email the maintainer.
<jono> hey ScottK
<jono> quick q: who is the Kubuntu project leader currently?
<jono> is it Riddell?
<ScottK> Yes, although we don't really have a single leader.  It's the Kubuntu Council as a collective.
<jono> gotcha
<ScottK> From a "product manager" perspective he's it and I'm the assistant.
<jono> of course
<jono> thanks
<manchicken> ScottK: Oh, you've been promoted since last I was around?
<manchicken> :)
<ScottK> Tenure eventually pays off.
<manchicken> Big pay raise, too, I imagine? :)
<ScottK> Double.
<manchicken> Hot damn.
<ScottK> Two times nothing is still nothing ...
<manchicken> Quick! What's the hotkey similar to alt-tab for activities?
<ScottK> Don't use activities.  No idea.
<manchicken> I know Meta+Tab cycles, but I want to be able to return to previous
<manchicken> Weak.
<manchicken> I'm going to complain and demand you get at least a 5% pay cut.
<ScottK> Hey, I just package this stuff.  Using it something else.
<manchicken> Yeah... there are a lot of packages.
<ScottK> Have you seen the list lately?
<manchicken> One does not simply "see" the list of packages.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<ScottK> No, one has to have a diagram.
<manchicken> Quassel is badass.
<manchicken> Any IRC client which prefetches web pages for me is by definition badass. Just saying.
<manchicken> PerlKDE? That sounds nice.
<ScottK> I'll just caution you though that quassel uses QtWebKit which has a list of unfixed CVEs as long as your arm.
<ScottK> So I wouldn't use it for untrusted content.
<manchicken> Yeah, I just use it for things that people post into IRC, what could go wrong?
<manchicken> This is interesting. You know the tickbox to reverse scrolling in the mouse settings?
<manchicken> It doesn't seem to apply for horizontal scrolling.
<manchicken> D'oh!
<ScottK> You have been using a Mac.
<manchicken> After giving a second thought to your metion of CVEs... I've disabled pre-loading of web pages in Quassel. Thanks a lot.
<manchicken> Yes, yes I have.
<ScottK> Actually, I think Firefox is the only web browser in the archive to be well enough maintained from a security POV to be usable.
<manchicken> Yeah... I use Chrome since I sync my stuff all over the place.
<debfx> Riddell: yep, though it could be trivially ported to any other sql database
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm gonna try building the latest CUnit and see if that fixes this problem.
<ScottK> OK.  Good luck.
<manchicken> I was running the latest on my Mac, and it was working.
<manchicken> I don't know why I'm telling you... I suppose I just thought you needed the closure :)
<ScottK> If it does, you can maybe send the Debian maintainer a diff.
<ScottK> People always tell me shit I don't need to know.  At least you didn't tell me anything actively unpleasant or likely to interfere with my sleep.
<manchicken> I can fix that if you want.
<manchicken> I've got children, I'm sure I could come up with something gross enough to meet that threshold.
<manchicken> Hot... damn...
<manchicken> That worked.
<manchicken> I had to ldconfig afterward... but that worked.
<manchicken> Look at me, contributing to the problems
<manchicken> Now let's see if I remember how to submit a bug in LP.
<manchicken> This is a Debian package, does that mean I need to go to Debian to report this?
<ScottK> It's better if you do.
<ScottK> I have three kids, so my threshold is probably higher than you think.
<manchicken> I also have three kids.
<manchicken> We should get a six pack and go rounds.
<ScottK> Tell you what, I'll give you my two in college along with the tuition payments.
<manchicken> Don't worry, I've got a 5, 2, and 6mo old... I'll be punished soon enough.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> This thing is breaking across the board, even with a very simple test.
<manchicken> I like it when I feel like I'm submitting a very easily replicable bug.
<manchicken> Hopefully this works: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cunit/+bug/1194351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1194351 in cunit (Ubuntu) "CU_basic_show_failures() fails to properly run tests" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss_> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> tvoss_: pong
<ScottK> (note I'm in -0400, so I won't be awake long)
<tvoss_> ScottK, yeah :)
<tvoss_> ScottK, so do you have an eta for kubuntu-desktop in saucy? would like to give it a spin on XMir
<ScottK> That depends on how the test build for kde4libs infinity is doing right now goes.
<ScottK> If it goes well and he uploads, about 24 hours or a little less.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: wasn't kde4libs forced from -proposed?
<ScottK> It was, but the rest of the stack won't migrate without also being forced.
<shadeslayer> oh 
<ScottK> Every singe 4.10.80 package is out of date on armhf.
<ScottK> single
<ScottK> Laney had the bright idea of building against gcc-4.7 on armhf for now and infinity is giving it a try.
<tvoss_> ScottK, okay, I will poke infinity, too :) thx
<ScottK> Most of that time is getting the rest of the stack to build.
<shadeslayer> bah :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kde4libs is uploaded.  I'm off to sleep as it's getting close to 2AM here and I have to be ~conherent for meetings tomorrow.  Please keep an eye on it and if it finishes that rdepends start building.
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> I can't do alot though, no computer
<ScottK> If you have a web browser you can retry stuff if needed.
<ScottK> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<shadeslayer> yep 
<shadeslayer> as long as that is all that is needed 
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> should be
 * ScottK --> sleep
<soee> yofel, i tried yesterday to upgrade my desktop to 4.10.80 and now my system is totally broken :)
<shadeslayer> soee: saucy ?
<soee> no no, raring
<shadeslayer> define broken 
<soee> well i think some parts of kubuntu desktop were not installed or removed (forgot to check complete raport after upgrade), so after reeboot i had no widnow decorations, effects etc. when i tried to install kubuntu-desktop it says that there are dependency problems with workspaces, kde-widnow-manager etc
<soee> i used ppa-purge to revert changes
<soee> it failed at first time, after second it started to work, but something goes wrong and all my kde-* packages were removed
<soee> now i have only access to command line, but can't make my wifi to work
<soee> so i cant download and install kde again :<
<valorie> soee: do you have a LiveDVD/USB you can use?
<soee> valorie, well not but its not a problem, i cean create one on my laptop
<valorie> fresh install might be easier than fixing a borked upgrade
<valorie> quicker too
<soee> to easy
<soee> :)
<valorie> well, if nothing else, you can use the live media to chroot in and fix
<soee> i broke it so i have to fix it
<valorie> that's the spirit
<soee> ill try later when i get home
<shadeslayer> just use wpa supplicant to connect ?
<soee> shadeslayer, can you explain ?
<soee> "use wpa supplicant to"
<shadeslayer> soee: wpa supplicant is a tool to connect to wireless wpa networks
<soee> from command line ?
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> just search for instructions on the internet
<soee> shadeslayer, can you look: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant this will work for me ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> soee: that... shouldn't happen, but kubuntu-desktop is certainly installable here. When you get the system working again please pastebin your history.log
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan: any objections to me finally killing off the precise and quantal builds that are still running for neon? I'm getting too many build failures for those lately to still consider them consistent and usable
<Riddell> Quintasan: ask me nicely
<soee> yofel, ok ill check it later
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure go ahead
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion simon 0.4.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194441
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you are the maintainer, and upstream complains about packaging:P
<Riddell> uh oh
<AshishL> Riddell: i have downloaded kubuntu torrent and dont know what to do next  
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's he complaining about?
<Riddell> AshishL: ask in #kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh hum However, one small thing: Many packages (the ones for Ubuntu and
<smartboyhw> OpenSUSE, for example) omitted some key data files from the final
<smartboyhw> packages (prompts files, general scenario, etc.) without which Simon
<smartboyhw> 0.4.0 "crashes" immediately after startup (i.e., shows a fatal error and
<smartboyhw> quits).
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so fancy packaging that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nope;P (Since the maintainer is set to you:P)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we have no maintainers in ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought you are (according to Launchpad)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the field is there because of our debian heritage but it doesn't mean anything
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will try to...
<Riddell> kde4libs compiled on arm, everyone hug infinity
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<apachelogger> qt really doesn't like me -.-
<Riddell> who wouldn't like you?
<shadeslayer> you're not qt enough
<manchicken> Riddell: Howdy
<Riddell> it's... manchicken!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<manchicken> It is :)
<Riddell> manchicken: what OS are you using these days?
<manchicken> Kubuntu again :)
<manchicken> And Windows 7 & 8, and OS X.
<manchicken> So, all of 'em?
<manchicken> Also HP-UX and Solaris, but as sparingly as possible.
<Riddell> which is the best?
<manchicken> And I don't so much as use them but actively avoid them with intermittent failure to do so.
<manchicken> None of 'em!
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I hate computers.
<manchicken> I'm trying to fix that, which is why I came back to Kubuntu.
<manchicken> I'll have you know that Kubuntu and Ubuntu both worked out of the box with my sexy new touchscreen ASUS ultrabook.
<manchicken> I haven't had to fight with a driver once since I set up the install.
<manchicken> libcunit, on the other had, I submitted a bug for that last night.
<manchicken> I had to remember how to do things in LP. It was nice.
<manchicken> I talk a lot.
 * shadeslayer hasn't seen manchicken before today
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I haven't been around much since my first kid was born around 2008.
 * manchicken says around 2008 when he means exactly 2008.
<yofel> that would've been before my time as well ^^, nice to meet you
<manchicken> Likewise.
<manchicken> Riddell: You know, I still get Adept bugs emailed to me?
<shadeslayer> yep, before my time, welcome back and nice to meet you :)
<shadeslayer> lol 
 * BluesKaj was around , but not in devel
<manchicken> I mainly decided to come play in the sandbox again because I can't get no satisfaction between 9 and 5.
<manchicken> I'm a programmer who mainly does data fixes. It's kinda sad.
<manchicken> I have got to figure out how to tweak this touchpad so that my thumbs don't scroll while I type.
<smartboyhw> manchicken, why do you hate computers?
<smartboyhw> Nice to meet you BTW:)
<Riddell> manchicken: what does the touchscreen let you do?  gestures or just mouse pointer?
<manchicken> smartboyhw: Because I am a wage slave, forced to do boring and terrible things with them at work.
<manchicken> Riddell: Very application specific.
<manchicken> Riddell: Surprisingly enough, Windows 8 makes shockingly good use of it. On Ubuntu for the most part it's a pointer device.
<manchicken> Riddell: I keep on seeing whispers of more sophisticated gesture support, but I can't actually find it.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, who should I set the new Maintainer: field in debian/control to? Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com> or ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you have anything interesting going on that I could help with?
<manchicken> I turned off edge scrolling, that should help.
<manchicken> For multi-touch trackpads that should probably be off by default.
<Riddell> manchicken: take your pick https://trello.com/kubuntu 
<manchicken> Don't mind if I do.
<Riddell> manchicken: plenty of things in ubiquity if you're into python
<Riddell> testing that user manager would be good
<manchicken> Riddell: I can get into python.
<manchicken> Is there a TP already?
<Riddell> manchicken: a TP?
<manchicken> test plan
<manchicken> I love tasks like "systemsettings package is rubbish"
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: nope, making one would be good
<Riddell> I think that one was an apachelogger one, not sure what's wrong with it
<shadeslayer> if you like python, plz write more autopilot tests 
<manchicken> I'm not yet proficient in Python, though I would be happy to pick up Python.
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Is this something you do a bit of?
<shadeslayer> yes, I started writing some tests before my machine died 
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/autopilot
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Do you just chroot to run the tests, or do you have a separate machine for the tests?
<apachelogger> Riddell: reading the description helps
<shadeslayer> manchicken: I just run those locally for now 
<shadeslayer> its just ui testing, so its fine to run them locally
<manchicken> I like automated testing.
<manchicken> I submitted a bug against libcunit last night even.
<shadeslayer> :)
<manchicken> shadeslayer: When are you normally on?
<manchicken> (incl tz)
<shadeslayer> GMT +0530 
<Riddell> normal sleep patterns and shadeslayer do not really correlate
<shadeslayer> and depends on my sleep cycle :p
<manchicken> +0530?
<shadeslayer> these days its normal though, I get up by 9ish 
<manchicken> India?
<shadeslayer> yep 
<manchicken> Okay, cool. That's the only country I was aware of with a 30 minute interval in timezone. I'm probably wrong in general, but it's the only one I was aware of.
<manchicken> I'm american, you see, so I'm entitled to my ignorance :)
<shadeslayer> manchicken: haha 
<manchicken> So I'm probably going to be on again around 2100 UTC-0500
<manchicken> I need to go to work and sell my soul a little bit more.
<manchicken> Later all.
<ryanakca> Newfoundland Standard Time also has a 30 minute interval and is UTC-0330
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can I get access please? :)
<Quintasan> yofel: None, kill them with fire
<yofel> good, disabled them. I'll wipe them from the ppa over the weekend after posting a status update.
<Riddell> Quintasan: sure, what username and ssh key?
<Riddell> yofel: what's this?
<yofel> Riddell: talking about old neon builds
<yofel> (precise and quantal were still there)
<Riddell> oh aye, kill them
<ScottK> Dependency graph is now new and improved (even more complicated)
<Quintasan> Riddell: check query
<yofel> I left them running to get an idea on the backportability of 4.11.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion kscreen 1.0.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194491
<smartboyhw> ^ That and simon 0.4.1 update to me;)
<yofel> new kscreen, yay
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libkscreen 1.0.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1194495
<smartboyhw> ^ Didn't realize that, that to me too:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, how many guys have tested 4.10.4 in raring-proposed to let it through?
<yofel> probably... two? (scott and me). Still need to comment on the bug though.
<yofel> and bug 1193631 is unreproducable :S
<ubottu> bug 1193631 in Kubuntu PPA "Konqueror is the default file manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193631
<Riddell> mm goody, more bits of 4.10.80 arriving in saucy-release
<yofel> happens to Myriam and me on my work notebook here, but not in any VM I set up -_-
<smartboyhw> W: simon: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libsimonactions0 libsimonactionsui0 libsimonappcore0 libsimoncontextadapter0 libsimoncontextcoreui0 libsimoncontextdetection0 libsimoncontextui0 libsimonddatabaseaccess0 libsimondialogengine0 libsimondialogengineconfui0 libsimondialogenginegraphicalview0 libsimondialogenginettsview0 libsimondstreamer0 libsimongraphemetophoneme0 libsimoninfo0 libsimonjsonconnector0 libsimonlogging0 libsimon
<smartboyhw> modelcompilation0 libsimonmodelmanagementui0 libsimonmodeltest0 libsimonprogresstracking0 libsimonrecognitioncontrol0 libsimonrecognitionresult0 libsimonrecognizer0 libsimonsampleshare4 libsimonscenariobase0 libsimonscenarios0 libsimonscenarioui0 libsimonsound0 libsimontts0 libsimonuicomponents0 libsimonutils0 libsimonvision0 libsimonwav0 libsimonxml0 libsscdaccess4 libsscobjects0
<smartboyhw> Em, am I supposed to do ALL these libraries!?
<yofel> lol
<smartboyhw> That takes a long time...
<yofel> not really
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
 * smartboyhw should have done kscreen first;P
<yofel> only libs that have headers shipped for them need seperate lib packages
<yofel> (sure, using one-lib-per-package would be cleaner, but usually it's not worth the time)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nah, nothing else links against those libraries so it's fine to put them all in together
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah.
<ScottK> Riddell: For pykde4 it says: Ignoring block request by jriddell, due to unblock request by jriddell  - you can probably drop your hints now.
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Did you read mail from kde-packagers regarding Simon?
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, I did.
<Quintasan> Good then.
<smartboyhw> Oh my god..
<Riddell> ScottK: I have dropped my hints, but we still need the block for alpha 1 packages, and I manually unblock anything we want through
<smartboyhw> The --list-missing is HUGE.
<ScottK> Riddell: Right. Forgot about that.
<ScottK> I take it back then.
<smartboyhw> To give you guys an idea: http://paste.kde.org/782240/ (468 lines:O)
 * smartboyhw vomites
<ScottK> Need to push all of KDE through.
<smartboyhw> s/vomites/vomits/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "vomits"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: usr/include/ and usr/lib/lib*so fine to ignore
<Riddell> smartboyhw: the stuff in /usr/share we probably want
<yofel> for lib*so just make sure all of that are actually symlinks
<smartboyhw> yofel, some aren't it seems.
<smartboyhw> 4.
<yofel> you'll need those then (and complain to upstream about not using library versioning or something like /usr/lib/simon/)
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> libraries growing like fungus
<ScottK> Riddell: I just added an unblock for all the sip4 related stuff, so you should just have to unblock KDE 4.10.80 stuff you want in.
<apachelogger> someone should tell peter that making many tiny libraries is a terrible idea from a performance POV :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You can do it :P
<apachelogger> I am building amarok!
<apachelogger> while downloading qt5 sources!
<ScottK> If only apachelogger hadn't been deficient in minion recruiting.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: So while both those things are doing pls write a mail
<apachelogger> last I checked both shadeslayer and Quintasan failed to get their own minions!
<ScottK> Right, so it comes back to recruiting low quality minions on your part.
<shadeslayer> ...
<Quintasan> ehueheuheuheuheuehue
<Riddell> ScottK: lovely
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Less typing on IRC would make you already done with the email
<ScottK> I also rescored pimlibs/activities/nepomuk stuff to get it built so we can start our way up the stack.
<apachelogger> ScottK: !
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt4::QtWebKit :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, actually wait, what lintian warning will it show if those libraries aren't symlinks?
<yofel> uh, I don't know if there is one for that
<Riddell> smartboyhw: probably none
<smartboyhw> meh.
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps will complain about not being able to extract the version from the file though
<smartboyhw> I think I mistaken library-not-linked-against-libc for that.
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm no then. There is one complaining about not found ones.
<yofel> (I think)
<yofel> well, that tells you too that you're missing soething :P
<yofel> *something
<smartboyhw> pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: input symbol file template must have 'SymbolsHelper-Confirmed' header
<smartboyhw>  ?
<shadeslayer> read a correct symbols file 
<shadeslayer> there's a certain format to be followed
 * apachelogger certainly formats shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> mmmm .. ext4 me baby 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huh? My symbols file IS correct...
<shadeslayer> no its not 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I have that header.
<smartboyhw> For sure.
<shadeslayer> then why is pkgkde-symbolshelper whining ? :p
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, /me dunno,
<shadeslayer> maybe you're looking at the wrong symbols file ?
<smartboyhw> Actually, I fresh-generated it using pkgkde-gensymbols.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :O
<shadeslayer> there are multiple symbols files 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no.
 * smartboyhw confirms.
<shadeslayer> one for each library
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's for libkscreen1. And I'm sure I got it correct.
<shadeslayer> pastebin it 
<smartboyhw> Actually, there are two lines before it.
<smartboyhw> Use of uninitialized value $line in scalar chop at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/PkgKde/SymbolsHelper/SymbolFile.pm line 44.
<smartboyhw> Use of uninitialized value $line in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/PkgKde/SymbolsHelper/SymbolFile.pm line 45.
<smartboyhw> ...
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the original symbols: http://paste.kde.org/782264/
<smartboyhw> Ah wait.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: simon-data.install looks wrong in the copy of simon I have
<smartboyhw> Riddell, there IS no simon-data package.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/782276/ (the patch)
<smartboyhw> Weird thing though.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: right, so there should be no simon-data.install
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah.
<smartboyhw> Meh, tomorrow's dummy report sheet distribution.
 * smartboyhw hopes to stay in Top 6 to receive scholarship for the next year (Form 4).
<shadeslayer> not sure if you need symbols for those libs ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, O.o
 * smartboyhw checks
<shadeslayer> do those .so's install some corresponding header files ?
<smartboyhw> libkscreen (0.0.92-0ubuntu2) saucy; urgency=low
<smartboyhw>   * Add a symbols file
<smartboyhw>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>   Wed, 08 May 2013 15:38:03 +0100
<smartboyhw> !
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> shadeslayer: doesn't matter whether you need them or not, as long as they're shipped in libkscreen1.install they'll show up in the symbol diff
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah but if we don't need them, we can ignore them ?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you added it yourself.
<yofel> well, you'll always have a symbol diff during build then
<smartboyhw> And now you're telling me we don't actually need it:O
 * smartboyhw is perplexed.
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no, check if there are new header files
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: and if they correspond to the new symbols
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, the patch: The files do exist.
<smartboyhw> You know, http://paste.kde.org/782276/
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah ofcourse
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> maybe I am not explaining this properly
<shadeslayer> also, tiresome to type on a phone 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you're on phone!/
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> yes 
<shadeslayer> don't have a computer
<yofel> what you could do ofc. would be to make a libkscreen-bin or libkscreen-runtime and move those 2 SO's there
<HansImGlueck> Hello
<yofel> but I would just add the symbols for those by hand to the file and hope they never change ^^
<HansImGlueck> and greetings
<HansImGlueck> Hi @ll
<yofel> hi HansImGlueck
<smartboyhw> yofel, heh
<yofel> (that's what I did for libkdegamesprivate)
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh:P
<shadeslayer> moar splitting ftw !!!
<shadeslayer> for that is the KDE way 
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> reference to how kdenetwork and friends were split 
<yofel> just be happy that we're now down to only kdewebdev being left
<yofel> I don't see artwork moving out of svn anytime soon
<shadeslayer> and your suggestion about having a libkscreen-runtime 
<shadeslayer> heh 
<HansImGlueck> I'll afk for a while
<HansImGlueck> I am really happy to be a part of the community
<HansImGlueck> in unity :)
<HansImGlueck> thanks alot to all of you
<genii> You guys probably already know, but... some breakage on latest saucy updates ... calligra/krita conflicts
<Riddell> genii: conflicts with what?
<Riddell> okteta has symbols missing on arm that appear on other platforms but pkg-kde-symbols doesn't just do the right thing, wah
<smartboyhw> Reviewers: dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc (that was after I discovered a critical and stupid mistake and fixed it:P)
<genii> Riddell: Give me a minute and I'll find and pastebin relevant parts of /var/log/apt/term.log
<BluesKaj> HansImGlueck, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde desktop , if your looking for unity devel , then perhaps #ubuntu-devel is where you should join
<Riddell> smartboyhw: remove libkscreen-dev.dirs ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: remove symbols.amd64
<Riddell> smartboyhw: remove shlibs.local
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hadn't I!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: remove docs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I get symbol changes, did you package this on saucy?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes.
 * smartboyhw is ON saucy
<yofel> genii: you mean file conflicts?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah sure symbols changes.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/782318/
<Riddell> I'm on i386
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oops.
 * smartboyhw has no i386.;P
 * smartboyhw forgotten to run it on pbuilder.
<genii> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798656/     ... then I did dpkg with --force-overwrite on calligra, said it breaks krita, so did both --force-overwrite and --force-breaks and then apt-get -f install after that to continue with the rest.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: chroots work, ec2 available on request too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need. It's a small app.
<smartboyhw> Big apps like calligra needed it.
<genii> Although on the bar I have no icon-only task switcher so using alt-tab, and show desktop also gone
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: latested builder run still stripped .git though I am not sure why ^^
<apachelogger> I think ruby is too wildcard friendly
<Riddell> genii: that'll be other parts of kde which got removed, there's quite a lot in transition today
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do you want simon to package? I'm a bit tired today, and I want to feed up for many ISO testing tomorrow.
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: could do, where have you got to?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I forgotten. I can get to the changelogs though.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what I did (except incorporating new version) was just removing the patch and making Kubuntu Developers maintainer.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: will you finish libkscreen?
<yofel> smartboyhw: I don't know what libkscreen uses them for, but it does look for http://paste.kde.org/782336
<yofel> please add
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes I will, along with kscreen itself. I am test-building on a clean pbuilder-dist saucy i386 now (locally fixed version)
<yofel> and hurray for amd64-only symbols -.-
<smartboyhw> That's a lot of XCB.
<genii> Also, nepomuk seems to re-enabled itself automatically :-/
<yofel> that's what macro_optional_find_package(XCB) does to a package ^^
<skaet> Riddell,  do you plan on testing out Kubuntu active for alpha 1?
<Riddell> skaet: nah I don't think so, we'll be struggling enough to get kubuntu desktop working
<skaet> Riddell,  ok.   Do you want to restrict down the set to a couple of architectures only for the desktop?
<Riddell> skaet: yeah
<Riddell> I'll pick i386 and amd64
<skaet> Riddell, ok.
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait, what amd64-only symbols!?
<yofel> smartboyhw: otherwise you wouldn't have MISSING ones on i386
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah yeah:P
<smartboyhw> Test-building at BOTH amd64 and i386 saucy pbuilder-dist :O
<smartboyhw> Yes! Finally got all XCB libraries correct \o/
<smartboyhw> Reviewers: The fixed version https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ubuntu-accomplishments/+files/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<smartboyhw> Er wait, those reviewing: I marked the wrong bug.
<smartboyhw> LP: #1194495 should be it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1194495 in libkscreen (Ubuntu) "Please update libkscreen to 1.0.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194495
<smartboyhw> Very sorry.... I used the simon bug.
<smartboyhw> Can you guys spare another upload from me?:P
 * apachelogger falls over
 * yofel hands apachelogger a pillow
<Riddell> smartboyhw: still got symbol issues http://paste.kde.org/782438/
<apachelogger> ohoh
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/4745566
<apachelogger> new try
<apachelogger> wish me luck
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't know why, I used pkgkde-symbolshelper and it's still not working...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: on i386?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, on amd64. The symbols don't work on both archs.
<yofel> you need to feed symbolshelper both buildlogs
<smartboyhw> I imported patches for both archs already but.
<smartboyhw> yofel, um &
<smartboyhw> &
<smartboyhw> ^
<smartboyhw> I fed both.
<smartboyhw> And it didn't work out.
<yofel> weird, what's the error this time?
<smartboyhw> yofel, it just wasn't added when I was told it was.
<smartboyhw> No error.
<smartboyhw> !/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> oh, I should get dinner soon
<Riddell> I agree with smartboyhw 
<Riddell> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 1.0 ../*build doesn't add the symbols
<Riddell> oh it's a new library
<Riddell> maybe that affects it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just add it manually and test in amd64?
 * yofel has to run, bbl
<apachelogger> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<apachelogger> and of course qt failed again
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> dpkg-source eats .git doesn't it
<apachelogger> :@
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh!? I need to sleep soon. One more build ONLY and that's it.
<apachelogger> ohoho
<apachelogger>    Format: 3.0 (git)
<apachelogger> dpkg-soruce is fancy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I need to sleep now. The fixed build is uploading to https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/nexus-7 (I know the PPA sounds weird but) If there are still any stupid things then I really can't do. There's also a kscreen build in https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/archive/ppa
<Riddell> thanks smartboyhw 
<Riddell> sweet dreams
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hmm, lots of build failures on arm, those arm builders not behaving themselves :(
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I didn't even know that ubuntuonair had kiwi set up.
<AshishL> Riddell : i was installing the kubuntu iso and suddenly while downloading the  iso, it shows permision is denied. please help.
<soee> shadeslayer, wpa_supplicant wont work
<yofel> soee: how are you using itß
<soee> yofel, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant but i dont have dhcpcd
<soee> and can install it :)
<yofel> you probably mean dhclient
<soee> *cant
<yofel> soee: does 'sudo dhclient <interface>' work?
<yofel> (after connecting with wpa_supplicant)
<soee> i tried from rescue mode to run network
<soee> i see now olny ieee80211 phy0: channel change: 2457 -> 2468 failed (2)
<yofel> o.O
<soee> i think i try to use live usb to work it out somehow
<yofel> soee: how I do it when I need it
<yofel> I have a config file for my network: http://paste.kde.org/782600, then I run 
<yofel> sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c ./w920.conf
<yofel> then I go to another shell and run
<yofel> sudo dhclient wlan0
<soee> another shell ?
<yofel> you can add -B to wpa_supplicant to put it into the background
<yofel> I run it so it stays open in the  shell
<soee> what does -c do ?
<soee> what is this: ioctl[SIOCSIWENCIDEEXR]: invalid argument
<yofel> soee: -c is config file
<yofel> soee: also, 'sudo service network-manager stop'
<yofel> as it might be locking the device
<soee> stop: Unknown instance:
<soee> strange
<yofel> indeed. ifconfig -a lists the device, yes?
<soee> i see info abou0, lo, wlan0t eth
<soee> * eth0, lo and wlan0
<soee> also how can i change that my filesystem is only to read ?
<yofel> sudo mount -o ro,remount /
<soee> yup just found it :)
<yofel> hm, if network-manager isn't running then I don't get why wpa_suppicant would fail
<yofel> we're in the wrong channel btw.
<yofel> -> #kubuntu
<yofel> though I'm off a bit for dinner now, bbl
<soee> yofel, ill do reinstall from usb
<yofel> chrooting doesn't work?
<soee> i can chroot but have no access to network
<yofel> even from the live disk o.O?
<soee> i have on live disc, when i chroot i dont
<yofel> weird, maybe resolv.conf needs to be adjusted
<yofel> is that empty in the chroot?
<soee> not sure when i try wpa_supplicant it breaks totaly network connection making i cant login
<yofel> er, you don't need that when you run the live disk
<yofel> as the live session does the connecting already
<soee> yofel, nepomuk-core and task-icons are going to be removed during upgrade
<soee> its ok ?
<yofel> that's fine
<vHanda> SEE THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULDN'T RENAME PACKAGES!
<vHanda> :D
<soee> ok upgrading lets hope this time ill end up without fresh installation :)
<shadeslayer> vHanda: its not technicall renaming I think :p
<yofel> vHanda: *WE* didn't rename it...
<yofel> I'll add a transitional package
<yofel> this is really going to confuse dozens of people
<yofel> shadeslayer: considering the contents are almost the same it's not far off...
<shadeslayer> no I meant, Debian never packaged the split nepomuk-core did it ?
<shadeslayer> until recently
<yofel> well, no. In that sense it really isn't
<shadeslayer> yeah so, it wasnt really a rename, just that debian came up with a better name ;)
<soee> yofel, this time upgrade went fine, after reboot i had only some popup at the top of the screen about power management or something
<soee> lol
<soee> have you read this post on G+
<soee> "on a fresh install of kubuntu 13.10- upon starting firefox for the first time, when I clicked new tab, there were 9 thumbnails of naked xxx teen girls!!!! WTF????"
<valorie> gosh, I guess I should install ff!
<valorie> oh, 13.10
<valorie> I'm not that adventurous
<soee> :P
<soee> ok got t go, cu
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-26
<manchicken> I just ran three miles in the rain... I'm cold and wet.
<manchicken> And for some reason I'm thinking of ice cream. And automated testing.
<manchicken> shadeslayer: You around?
 * ScottK had to walk about a mile in new leather shoes today.
<ScottK> got blisters on the way there.
<ScottK> Decided to carry my shoes on the way back.
<manchicken> Yuck.
<ScottK> So now I have blisters and the soles of my feet are burned.
<ScottK> Fun day.
<manchicken> Weaksauce.
<manchicken> Where are you?
<ScottK> I was in Washington, DC today.
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<ScottK> Hottest day of the year so far.
<manchicken> I wish Garmin supported GNU/Linux.
<manchicken> I don't want to boot into win8 to upload my run data.
<ScottK> Of course what I call "hottest day of the year", shadeslayer probably calls "winter".
<manchicken> Heh
<yofel> here it's 11°C outside right now (2AM), last week we had 38. Not good for your health -.-
<manchicken> I've got 21°C right now
<manchicken> That's after the rain. It dropped 10°C easily in the rain.
<ScottK> We tot to 33 today.
<yofel> same climate, huh.
<ScottK> tot/got
<manchicken> I'd love to start looking at this testing stuff that shadeslayer mentioned earlier, but I don't know what all we're doing with it.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie are you editing the getting involved page for the forums?
<valorie> no, I didn't know if that stuff had been deliberately removed, or just overlooked
<ahoneybun> overlooked
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> it says that you are editing
<valorie> I'm editing it, so I'll think about a way to add that back
<ScottK> Riddell: I think amor and ktux (like many other of the packages) the -dbg should depend on the package.
<valorie> I added a list at one point, but it's been removed
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I was going to fix that but it says your editing or were
<valorie> if you have the links at hand, feel free
<valorie> I just fixed some typo or something
<ahoneybun> I'm going to relax want watch netflix, I'll work on that later
<valorie> ok
<ScottK> I've started a kde-workspace build on the reconstituted armhf boxes to work on the FTBFS.
<soee> good morning
<valorie> did you get your install all fixed, soee?
<soee> valorie, i ended up with fresh install
<valorie> easier, for sure
<valorie> too bad it couldn't be fix00red though
<soee> valorie, probably it could be but i would have to play with chroot etc. and as i needed my machine for my work i had to do it quickly
<valorie> I see
<ScottK> Just uploaded an FTBFS fix for kde-workspace.
<ScottK> Going to bed.
<ScottK> Would someone with KDE git access please commit http://launchpadlibrarian.net/143447462/kde-workspace_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu3_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu4.diff.gz upstream.
<smartboyhw> Oh, so the Kubuntu images still isn't in the ISO QA Tracker?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and libkscreen still doesn't work?
<smartboyhw> Em, it did work out...
<smartboyhw> According to PPA at least, can someone please review? (And help me to change the bug please, it's stil wrong:P)
<agateau> ScottK: committed
<smartboyhw> BTW, can anyone make out what happened to https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smartboyhw> I got some tester pinging about that.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anytime to check libkscreen for me?
<yofel> if not I can do it after lunch -> ~1h
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.
<Tonio> hi there
<Tonio> long...... long time no see ;)
<Tonio> Riddell
<Tonio> hey ;)
<Tonio> agateau : hi too ;)
<soee> bonjour
<yofel> hi Tonio
<Riddell> bonjour Tonio, ca va?
<Tonio> fine and you ?
<Tonio> long time no see my friend...
<Tonio> how about the news ? still full time on kubuntu ?
<Riddell> oui, je suis tres bien
<yofel> Riddell, smartboyhw: I'm looking at libkscreen now
<Tonio> I left computing on my side
<Riddell> yep, it's not done yet, lots to be done
<Tonio> not only kubuntu, but everything
<Riddell> Tonio: oh?  did you take up wine making?
<Tonio> I'm now an e-cig vendor ;)
<Riddell> jings
<Tonio> www.espacevap.com that's the web shop
<Tonio> I got a SAAS type of shop to avoid commputing completly ;)
<Tonio> udge difference in my life ;)
 * ScottK waves to Tonio
<Tonio> hey ScottK
<Tonio> it was time for me to change an go for another life ;)
<Tonio> I always promissed myself to left computing before 45...
<Tonio> I just went 10 years sooner than expected
<Tonio> how about you ScottK
<Tonio> ?
<Riddell> comment ca va le bairn?
<ScottK> Riddell: kde-workspace on armhf is now into shlibdeps, so I suspect there's a good chance it will succeed.  You should decide if you want to unblock kde-workspace for the Alpha or not.  I'll be offline ~all day, so it's up to you.
<Tonio> Riddell
<Riddell> hmm thought I'd done that already
<Tonio> good point : I really quit smoking this time ;)
<Tonio> Riddell what is the "bairn" ? don't know that word...
<Riddell> Tonio: ecossais pour un bébé
<Tonio> ah ;)
<Tonio> she's the cutest, let me show you
<Tonio> http://photos.toniox.org/upload/2013/03/27/pwg_high/20130327125324-40751a16.jpg
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure:)
<Tonio> http://photos.toniox.org/upload/2013/04/11/pwg_high/20130411130441-71018f46.jpg
<Tonio> she's got a little scar on those photos, which disapeared since...
<yofel> smartboyhw: I rewrote your changelog a bit. a) Changelog entries are never past-tense. b) rather use proper english than sticking to keywords -> "Make libkscreen1 break/replace libkscreen0", sounds much better than "Make libkscreen1 breaks/replaces libkscreen0"
<yofel> smartboyhw: here's the new one: http://paste.kde.org/783116
<Tonio> Riddell she's really amazing, but well.... every parent would say this ;)
<Tonio> Riddell how about you, when are you gonna be a father, is that planned ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ACK. (Meh, I do score good in Engilsh, but I didn't thought of tenses in changelogs:P)
<Riddell> Tonio: ooh la la
<Riddell> <nim> unless something goes very very wrong never
<yofel> smartboyhw: think of it as action items "do a, add x to y, modify z"
<Riddell> Tonio: I think you scared her :)
<smartboyhw> yofel, check.
<smartboyhw> :)
<Tonio> Riddell :)
<ScottK> Tonio: Still keeping busy.  $work is keeping me more offline recently.  In fact, I have to go now.
<ScottK> Riddell: You did unblock it.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you still haven't respinned the Kubuntu builds to make it appear on Alpha 1 page?
<yofel> now to actually try to build it...
<Riddell> Tonio: question, Nim here thinks in France there is a list of names that you have to pick from to name your child, I don't think that's true of France is it?
<ScottK> So once it is done building, it should be good.
<Tonio> ScottK ok I'll be online toonight so we can discuss a bit ;)
<yofel> smartboyhw: I think we still don't have 4.11 together in the archive
<Tonio> Riddell nope that's not true
<smartboyhw> yofel, 4.11 what?
<yofel> smartboyhw: 4.10.80 package for saucy
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah.
<yofel> if you spin images now you'll get a mess
<Tonio> but if your name reaaaaaaaaaaaaaally doesn't seem appropriate, government can  refuse
<smartboyhw> Thanks to armhf:P
<yofel> yeah :/
<Tonio> aka : you can't name your child "analsex" for example
<smartboyhw> Guys, http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<Tonio> Riddell but appart from that, you can use a flower name if you want ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, we might not have time for Alpha 1 then.
<smartboyhw> It's Wednesday already:P
<ScottK> Tonio: Should be.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I think that script is a bit out of date, I want to set it up on qa.kubuntu.co.uk but that needs to work out postgresql first
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh.
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually the version in the unblock needed updating.  I fixed it.
<yofel> Riddell: it's not really out of date, but IIRC it can't track -proposed. That would be nice to have
<Riddell> yofel: right that's the one
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Not thanks to armhf.  Thanks to gcc-4.8.  That's where the bug is.
<Riddell> we still need kde-baseapps and kde-workspace and preferably rekonq in the archive
<smartboyhw> ScottK, ah.
 * Riddell adds force for kde-baseapps/4:4.10.80-0ubuntu4
<Riddell> now what is going on with kdepim?
<ScottK> Riddell: It needs force-autopkgtest - I just added it.
<ScottK> I'm off.
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas most of 4.10.80 in saucy, moving ones stuck in -proposed to -release, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed
<smartboyhw> :)
<Tonio> Riddell still sponsored to work on the distro ?
<smartboyhw> Tonio, yes.
<smartboyhw> Blue Systems replaced the sponsorship.
<Tonio> ok smartboyhw ;) by the way who are you ? should I know you with another nick ?
<smartboyhw> Tonio, no. Just this nick. I'm a rather new packager around here. A Kubuntu member but not yet an official dev. Been actively working within Ubuntu for a year or so. Now I'm an active ISO tester at QA Team and also Ubuntu Studio (another Ubuntu flavour)'s release manager:)
<Tonio> ok ;) I'm an oooooooooold contributor
<Tonio> but didn't do much for 2 / 2.5 years now
<Tonio> I was core-dev long ago
<smartboyhw> Tonio, nice to meet you:)
<Tonio> nice to meet you too ;)
<smartboyhw> Hey wait, why did so many old contributors came back to visit the channel at June?
<smartboyhw> :P
<Tonio> there were others that came back ?
<Tonio> I saw allee is connected, rgreening aswell...
<yofel> manchicken was here the last few days 
<Tonio> I think wheather is horrible, people  get nostalgic, maybe ;)
<Tonio> oh yeah manchicken, of course ;)
<Riddell> I don't get this   From wrong source: kdepim-strigi-plugins 4:4.10.4-0ubuntu1 (4:4.10.4-0ubuntu1 not 4:4.10.80-0ubuntu1) 
<Riddell> something has moved source package?
<yofel> nope, it simply ceased to exist
<Riddell> hmm, maybe it wants me to add a transitional
<yofel> hm, maybe because kubuntu-desktop recommends it?
<Riddell> gosh so it does
<Riddell> I'll remove that
<yofel> how much do we care about accurate copyright files again?
 * yofel wonders whether he has to send smartboyhw to copyright file fixing or not
<Riddell> "lots" but mostly only when going through New
<yofel> well, this would be binary NEW
<yofel> for libkscreen1
<Riddell> depends who reviews it, that ScottK chap is pretty harsh
<yofel> well, it's a small package and it'll be some good exercise
<smartboyhw> Meh, someone should make a checklist.....
<yofel> smartboyhw: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/tmp/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> fine except for some outdated copyright information
<smartboyhw> Meh, I'm blocked for testing now...
<yofel> I doubt we would get it in for a1 anyway, so just ping when you're done
<smartboyhw> yofel, we won't. Certainly.
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/783140/ ?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<yofel> smartboyhw: ack, but cmake/modules/* is missing
<yofel> and the package doesn't ship a COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS file :(
<yofel> smartboyhw: add the copyright info and we'll try to get it in without the file. I'll add it upstream so it's in the next release
<smartboyhw> yofel, ACK. Doing.
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://commits.kde.org/libkscreen/e5007a9cd1f0aea39fa2ae20880bb8d9cb798634, that's BSD-3-Clause btw.
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/783152/
<yofel> smartboyhw: ship it
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright:)
<smartboyhw> yofel, uploading a new version to another PPA (yeah) with a new changelog (present tense) describing the copyright file change and the new file, along with the patch needed to add the file.
<smartboyhw> yofel, dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/linux-lowlatency/+files/libkscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Damn, I forgot to add the patch has.
<smartboyhw> s/has./hash./
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Damn, I forgot to add the patch hash."
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, yofel you need to do the changelog change to add back the patch commit for me:(
<smartboyhw> I mean, commit no.
<yofel> smartboyhw: nah, the patch itself has it, that's enough. it just should be *somewhere*
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<yofel> uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
 * smartboyhw goes running everywhere:P
<shadeslayer> not having to press two keys to do page up and page down totally rocks
<shadeslayer> stupid MBP keyboardf
<shadeslayer> I also get to relearn how to type properly on my shiny new keyboard, so please forgive typos for the next few days
<ScottK> Riddell: I got the unblock wrong for baseapps. package needs to be pango1.0, not pango.  Can you fix in my hints file?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> ScottK: I see nothing about pango in there
<Riddell> only my jriddell:force-autopkgtest kde-baseapps/4:4.10.80-0ubuntu
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<ScottK> You need to force pango1.0, not baseapps
<shadeslayer> does this make any sense to you : http://i.imgur.com/iQLkO8p.png
<yofel> *blink*
<ScottK> maybe I forgot to push before I left.
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, same here...
<shadeslayer> omg <3 having page up and page down buttons
<shadeslayer> a full keyboard feels so much more comfy
<yofel> a mac has none? ^^
<shadeslayer> you use fn + arrow keys
<shadeslayer> which I accidentally discovered
<yofel> ah, same as on my eeePC then 
<shadeslayer> yofel: not to mention this is a mechanical keyboard :D
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> my mac keys feel so mushy now -.-
<yofel> now you sound like a collegue I have at work. He's a total fan of mechanical keyboards
<shadeslayer> I don't see why not
<yofel> I like them for personal use, but in an office it's kind of annoying
<shadeslayer> yeah well,I get to annoy apol, afiestas_ and vHanda soon
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> maybe me and afiestas_ can have competitions on who can make more nouice
<shadeslayer> *noice
<shadeslayer> damnit
<vHanda> ?
<shadeslayer> you know what I mean
<shadeslayer> vHanda: I have a TVS gold
<shadeslayer> makes alot of noce
<vHanda> ah. Mechanical keyboard
<shadeslayer> ...
<vHanda> please get a silent one
<vHanda> it's bloody annoying
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<vHanda> that's half the reason why we used to have music in the office
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> too late
<vHanda> urgh
<vHanda> someone might accidentely drop something on it
<vHanda> be careful
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> I wrote my class 12 C++ project using the Borland IDE using this :P
<vHanda> what was it? a library manager?
<shadeslayer> some sort of database manager that had pretty graphics, yes :P
<vHanda> eh!
<shadeslayer> yeah, I know, very stereotypical
<smartboyhw> yofel, heh, anytime for https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/kscreen_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<shadeslayer> but hey, it had pretty graphics!
<smartboyhw> Just review it first:)
<yofel> smartboyhw: unless someone else does it, I'll do it after lib is through NEW
<smartboyhw> yofel, sure. No worries:)
<shadeslayer> everyone had shitty graphics, mine had the equivalent of QLineEdits and comboboxes and what not
<shadeslayer> also had a easter egg
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<yofel> couldn't really have looked worse than the whack-a-mole kind of thing I wrote for class last year in java
<shadeslayer> so, did everything move from -proposed in saucy?
<yofel> I couldn't really think of something sensible that used JCanvas + Threads
<shadeslayer> -> only knows one line of java : public static void main () { }
<shadeslayer> I don't even recall if that mandates arguments ^_^
<yofel> that won't compile without a class around it :P
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> (String[] args)
<shadeslayer> ah right
<yofel> the game is actually kinda fun in the end. You're playing whack-a-mole with swing as it eats the mouse events. (threading swing drawing while swing is single-threaded doesn't work that well)
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> The following packages have been kept back:
<shadeslayer>   plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<yofel> sounds like workspace isn't through
<shadeslayer> installing ^ makes apt remove kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> that's what apt usually does
<yofel> esp. the first thing it likes killing is kde-workspace-bin
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> any reason to keep workspace in -proposed? or is LP just being slow in migrating it
<yofel> autopkgtest for ubiquity 2.15.8: RUNNING 
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kde-workspace
<yofel> lol
<yofel> Ignoring block request by jriddell, due to unblock request by jriddell 
<shadeslayer> I don't quite follow what that means :S
<smartboyhw> yofel, that was just I wanted to post:P
<smartboyhw> Very funny:P
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think britney runs the autopkgtests for all packages that use the migrated package to check whether something breaks
 * yofel doesn't know too much about those tests
<shadeslayer> I see
<smartboyhw> That's actually cjwatson's fault (really)
<shadeslayer> 'fault' ?
<xnox> sure which may or may not be working correctly. ask on #ubuntu-release if you believe it got stuck
<xnox> smartboyhw: it's nobody's fault, simply we are all still learning how autopkgtests reverse dependancy checks operate and we are tweaking them as we hit corner cases, when something doesn't operate the way it's intended.
<xnox> there are hints release team can apply to skip autopkgtests.
<xnox> Riddell: ScottK: ^^^
<smartboyhw> xnox, alright then:)
<smartboyhw> Thanks:)
 * Riddell adds force for pango1.0
<smartboyhw> force!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
 * Riddell uses the force
<smartboyhw> yofel, the package is through NEW :P
<smartboyhw> XD
<smartboyhw> Albeit, it's just accepted and won't move into -release.
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: ping
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: seems like krunner auto prepends "search" to the string
<shadeslayer> so maybe I can do : "Search for IETF RFC foo"
<Riddell> awooga kde-baseapps in
<yofel> smartboyhw: yay, that's really all I care about for now
<smartboyhw> Riddell, awooga
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<Riddell> but I still don't get kdepim
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh:(
<yofel> why's that only kdepim/armhf btw.
<Riddell> hmm kdepim/armhf is pending publication for 16 hours
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Riddell, calligra fail.
<smartboyhw> /usr/share/hicolor/icons/1024x1024/apps/calligrakrita.png appeared in both krita-data 2.6.92-0ubuntu3 and krita 2.6.3.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try calligra 1:2.6.92-0ubuntu6 in -proposed
<smartboyhw> -0ubuntu6 !!?!?!?!?!?
<smartboyhw> Whoa that's a big difference;P
<Riddell> calligra has failed more than once
<yofel> 6 isn't high when we're talking about arm
 * smartboyhw remembers pushing it to -5 or -8?
<smartboyhw> I really forgotten.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no. It still failed.
<smartboyhw> /usr/share/hicolor/scalable/apps/calligrakrita.svgz
<smartboyhw> Still, krita-data 2.6.92-0ubuntu6 and krita 2.6.3-0ubuntu2
<smartboyhw> Meh,.....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: fancy fixing it in bzr?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bzr only? OK.
<yofel> bzr is the easiest way to upload from
<yofel> libkscreen finally got published
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell from what I'm seeing here, the best method is to let krita-data break krita-
<smartboyhw> ......
<smartboyhw> krita-data breaks/replaces krita (<< 2.6.3-0ubuntu2)
<yofel> wrong
<yofel> 2.6.3-0ubuntu2 still has the old file layout
<yofel> you probably want << 2.6.92
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: does digikam still need building?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel check the bzr branch.
<yofel> ahoneybun: from what I see, yes. Be warned that it's a rather large package. (size and built time wise, difficultiy wise it's not too hard)
<yofel> assign bug 1192920 to you if you want to try it
<ubottu> bug 1192920 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 3.3.0-beta2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192920
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, try it:)
<ahoneybun> yofel: only issue is I'm not on saucy
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looking
<Riddell> ahoneybun: chroot works, or I can give you an ec2
<yofel> ^
<ahoneybun> I would need a bit of a walk though
 * smartboyhw now tries to beat ahoneybun (LOL)
<ahoneybun> but sure ;)
<ahoneybun> yofel: I got a 1 TB hdd lol
<ahoneybun> what smartboyhw lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, really?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: want me to take you through? would take an hour or two
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm waiting around doing nothing really anyway lol
<yofel> a new packager \o/
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: really what?
<yofel> :P
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, 1TB!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lp account?
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: well that what it says
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, ....
<smartboyhw> Whoa
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ~aaronhoneycutt
<Riddell> yofel: don't get too excited, we don't want to distract him too much from docs :)
<yofel> oh, good point
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: you know they are never really what size they say always  a bit lest
<ahoneybun> less
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I like to be useful for more then one thing, also working on one package will not kill me lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, maybe try QA:P
 * Riddell starts an ec2
 * smartboyhw challenges ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I guess I could test on my macbook
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: but one thing at a time ;)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, yeah sure:)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, Riddell hmm it sounds like a big version leap. NOt good.
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: digikam?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, yeah
<smartboyhw> 3.1.0 -> 3.3.0-beta2
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: that is a big one
<yofel> 3.2 -> 3.3-b2
<Riddell> it's less than 0.2 better
<smartboyhw> Even worse; 3.2 fails with armhf
<yofel> because I never got around to fix it. 3.3 won't be any worse at least
 * smartboyhw thinks it might be worse.
<shadeslayer> -> dinner
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-227-30-58.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel uploaded -0ubuntu7 for calligra yet/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: run  byobu
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> nope
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just about to
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah:)
<Riddell> done
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Installing build-deps for digikam
<smartboyhw> Actually digikam does take a long time so if I succeed within this hour I will O-mouth.
<ahoneybun> freaky and cool all at once
<Riddell> smartboyhw: wait, are you doing digikam too?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm challenging:P
<Riddell> challenging?
 * smartboyhw vs. ahoneybun :)
 * ahoneybun is confused
<yofel> fix the arm build instead :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, I don't know ARM.
<smartboyhw> That's the issue,
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm why are we duplicating?
<smartboyhw> I rather want every computer in the world to be 64- or 128-bit.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, because I am having fun:P
<smartboyhw> And I'm waiting for a re-spin from Kylin.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how about doing simon instead?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I gave the job to you so no:P
<smartboyhw> Speaking of that, I have an interview to post.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well anyway download the current digikam into a directory (I call it current)
<ahoneybun> ok 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: on the ec2
<ahoneybun> I know ;) http://www.digikam.org/download?q=download/GIT?
<ahoneybun> I made /home/ubuntu/digikam/current
<Riddell> apt-get source 
<Riddell> and in another dir wget http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/digikam-3.2.0.tar.bz2
<ahoneybun> apt-get source digikam?
<Riddell> that'll do it
<yofel> that ec2 does have proposed enabled, yes? otherwise that'll get 3.1
<Riddell> good point, ahoneybun enable proposed first
<ahoneybun> so in /digikam run apt-get source and then in the current dir run the wget?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sources.list?
 * yofel would just take the packaging from bzr
<Riddell> yes, once you've added -proposed to sources.list
<Riddell> oh yes it is in bzr, so best to checkout lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam
<ahoneybun> lets take this one step at a time..
<ahoneybun> is the sources.list not in /etc/apt/?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes it is
<ahoneybun> no apt dir
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila
<ahoneybun> what
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I did not see it
<ahoneybun> ok so what now
<Riddell> I just got a request to backport Amarok 2.7.1 for raring, anyone want to take it on?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: copy and paste the saucy-updates lines and change to saucy-proposed
<yofel> uh...
<ahoneybun> nano does not have c and p lol
<yofel>      2:2.7.1-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 0
<yofel>          50 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<yofel> amarok ^
<Riddell> ahoneybun: control k  control u
<smartboyhw> Yeah:)
<Riddell> yofel: I guess he's talking about official backports
<ahoneybun> Riddell: already did it without that lol anyway 
<yofel> ah. it could probably even be an SRU if someone wants to do the paperwork
<Riddell> ahoneybun: keep -updates too
<yofel> not too many changes
<ahoneybun> Riddell: wait so have both -updates and -proposed?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> double then change
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you know its like you are doing for me lol
<ahoneybun> well I did not sudo it
<ahoneybun> so
<Riddell> oh foo
<Riddell> nano doesn't warn about that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I will get it now!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: want to double check/.
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: good
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> sudo apt-get update?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> I know that much! lo
<ahoneybun> l
<smartboyhw> Guys, digikam will fail.
<smartboyhw> OpenCV's version is TOO LOW
<smartboyhw> 2.4.2 in archive, 2.4.3 required.
<smartboyhw> Damn....
<yofel> fun
<yofel> it's optional though I believe
<Riddell> nice to keep it though
<ahoneybun> Riddell: apt-get source?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah
<Riddell> inside current/
<ahoneybun> k
<smartboyhw> yofel, no it isn't
<ahoneybun> Riddell: pulls 3.2.0-0
<smartboyhw> Because of that klibface can't be compiled
<smartboyhw> And it fails.
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ahoneybun ^
<ahoneybun> Riddell: needs dpkg-dev package extra 104 mbs
<Riddell> ahoneybun: go for it
<ahoneybun> ok double checking
<ahoneybun> not my server ll
<ahoneybun> lol
<smartboyhw> CMake Warning at extra/libkface/CMakeLists.txt:81 (MESSAGE):
<smartboyhw>   OpenCV: Version is too old.
<smartboyhw> CMake Error at extra/libkface/CMakeLists.txt:166 (MESSAGE):
<smartboyhw>   LibKface cannot be compiled.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ahoneybun yofel ^
<smartboyhw> HUrray.
<ahoneybun> looks like it
<yofel> let me fetch the source and read the cmake config
<Riddell> what is libkface?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: looks like it got it 
<yofel> face recognition stuff
<ahoneybun> 3.2.0-0
<Riddell> ah part of digikam
<yofel>  opencv | 2.4.3+dfsg-1     | experimental | source
<yofel> someone merge that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: groovy, now download the new tar
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell ahoneybun ELSE(OpenCV_FOUND)
<smartboyhw>     MESSAGE(FATAL_ERROR "LibKface cannot be compiled.")
<smartboyhw> ENDIF(OpenCV_FOUND)
<smartboyhw> Yes:)
<Riddell> gosh opencv looks like a beast
<yofel> brrr
<Riddell> 78MB tar
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :O
<ahoneybun> Riddell: wget http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/digikam-3.2.0.tar.bz2 /home/ubuntu/digikam?
<ahoneybun> wait
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, no.
<ahoneybun> yea I see
<smartboyhw> The new tar is in unstable:)
<ahoneybun> yea
<smartboyhw> Why the hell does digikam require such a new version of opencv actually?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you really need to learn about copy and paste
<ahoneybun> Riddell: in nano only lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell:  wget http://download.kde.org/unstable/digikam/digikam-3.3.0-beta2.tar.bz2
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I'm going to insist on you using copy and paste
<Riddell> ahoneybun: go to http://download.kde.org/unstable/digikam/
<Riddell> right click on  digikam-3.3.0-beta2.tar.bz2
<Riddell> Copy Link Location
<Riddell> in terminal type wget  then press middle mouse button
<ahoneybun> I got the link though
<Riddell> yes you did, by typing it!
 * smartboyhw ALWAYS uses Ctrl+C Ctrl+V :P
<Riddell> yay :)
<smartboyhw> I do sometimes use typing though
<smartboyhw> When I want to train it.
<yofel> smartboyhw: seems like they rewrote quite a bit with it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320763
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I also used shift cont c to get it from the konsole to here
<ubottu> KDE bug 320763 in libkface "build failed" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> Riddell: downloaded
<Riddell> ahoneybun: rename tar 
<Riddell> digikam-3.3.0-beta2.tar.bz2  needs to be
<Riddell> digikam_3.3.0~beta2.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> packaging is fussy about the tar name
<ahoneybun> darn what that command for renaming
<Riddell> mv  is a good one
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> done
<Riddell> ahoneybun: extract the tar
<ahoneybun> tar  -xf something?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah sure. Let us get that merged though, we can't do anything...
<smartboyhw> tar -xjvf <tar.bz2>?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
 * smartboyhw forgotten
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: that worked
<yofel> smartboyhw: no need for j
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh sorry.
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, eh!?
<yofel> not with -x
<smartboyhw> What's -j for actually?
<yofel> bzip2 compression
<yofel> but -x auto-recognises the compression type
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh really?
<smartboyhw> -xjf only.
<ahoneybun> well I got it extraced
<Riddell> ahoneybun: copy the debian/ directory from the current package
<yofel> so j is optional
<ahoneybun> from the 3.3.0 ver? or 3.2.0?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the 3.2.0
<ahoneybun> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh? I use http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/update.en.html
<smartboyhw> It does -0ubuntu1 versions, really:)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: to where?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: to the 3.3.0 sources
<ahoneybun> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you think that page (or the uupdate) isn't good enough?
 * smartboyhw likes tools,
 * ahoneybun feels stupid
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't see much advantage and it's best to explain the steps that uupdate would be doing
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, why?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh alright
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: cp -r
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: cp command for copy no?
<ahoneybun> that
<ahoneybun> I was using cp -v
<smartboyhw> I think I was explained the procedure before, so I can use tools with understanding:)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: done
<smartboyhw> Oh god, debate in -offtopic....
<Riddell> ahoneybun: in the 3.3.0 version run dch -i to add a new changelog
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anything offensive?
<Riddell> I don't think I've ever been in -offtopic
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not much, just ahoneybun and few others wanting Kubuntu to go Debian:P
<ahoneybun> not waiting, just thinking
<yofel> more others, really
<smartboyhw> More others, really
<ahoneybun> Riddell: need the devscripts package
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I suggest you install it then :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't like to install stuff on things that are not mine without telling at least
<shadeslayer> yofel: BTW I took a look at the DMB meeting minutes, seems like dev alias is merely lacking a name?
<shadeslayer> yofel: and cjwatson was given the greenlight to start working on adding the feature to LP
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's an ec2, the whole point is it's a temporary machine we'll shut down when we're done with it
<ahoneybun> oh
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you are correct...
<Riddell> so we can mess it up if we like and it's only our own time we're wasting
<yofel> shadeslayer: \o/
<shadeslayer> time + money
<shadeslayer> :P
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ok it opened up the changelog
<Riddell> ahoneybun: fix version, add entry, fix your name and e-mail
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it added that top entry as a template for you to fill in
<ahoneybun> so change the 4:3.2.0 to the current?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> 3.3.0-beta2?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: 3.3.0~beta1-0ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the ~ is a magic character to mean the next bit is less as a number value
<Riddell> so you can have 3.3.0~beta1 followed by 3.3.0
<smartboyhw> Riddell, isn't it beta2?
<ahoneybun> first beta as a ubuntu package?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: smartboyhw is right, beta2
 * smartboyhw doesn't think so...
<Riddell> it's the upstream version number
<smartboyhw> Yeah, I'm correct!!!!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: add entry?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: some text
<Riddell> "new upstream release" next to the * is common
<ahoneybun> like the prevoius
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> dunno if we have a bug no or not
<ahoneybun> I see yofel wrote relase not release lol
<yofel> happens...
<ahoneybun> yofel: I fixed it ;)
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> happens a lot to me lol
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely save and quit
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ok
<Quintasan> hurp durp pbuilder is broken
<Quintasan> or Debian mirrors are
<Riddell> ahoneybun: now check the patches
<Riddell> quilt push   to push the first patch
<Riddell> you can look in debian/patches to see what's there first
<ahoneybun> there is 3
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> 2 .diff
<ahoneybun> s
<Riddell> ahoneybun: quilt push  to apply the first one
<Riddell> quilt is the tool to manage patches
<ahoneybun> need to install it lol
 * Riddell starts building new opencv, it is a beast
<ahoneybun> seems it skipped them
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ah wrong directory you were running it from and it needs QUILT_PATCHES set
<Riddell> ahoneybun: run  quilt refresh
<Riddell> that'll stop any offset in the patches
<Riddell> by refreshing the patch
<ahoneybun> what dir?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: this one
<Riddell> groovy, now push the next patch
<Riddell> refresh it
<ahoneybun> but I was in that one
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> now we can build it
<Riddell> run  debuild
<ahoneybun> oh I see now
<Riddell> s/run//
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "  debuild"
<smartboyhw> BTW Riddell ahoneybun add valgrind as a build-dep please.
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: how?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, Riddell will teach you:)
<Riddell> hang on, we don't know it needs it yet
<ahoneybun> error
<Riddell> "Unmet build dependencies"!
<ahoneybun> oh my
<smartboyhw> -- Looking for valgrind/valgrind.h
<smartboyhw> -- Looking for valgrind/valgrind.h - not found
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I use  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends  to install them
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we've not got that far
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know, tellling you guys:)
<ahoneybun> I dont think pbuilder is installed
 * Riddell wonders why ahoneybun's terminal is so narrow
<smartboyhw> good night guys. ahoneybun good luck with packaging:)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: because I don't use it for much
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: thanks! and gn
 * ahoneybun is scared that Riddell can see that
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can see mine just as much, only the ssh into the ec2 server :)
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything other then mine
<ahoneybun> Riddell: when will we begin loading things onto the docs server?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: when we work out how I guess
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it's the stuff on wiki.kubuntu that needs copied?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just write html and css?
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and you'll be editing from wiki.kubuntu still presumably?
<ahoneybun> yea I think the wiki has a copy to html function
<Riddell> so we need a script that downloads from there, puts a nice headers and footer on and fixes any URLs for images or whatever
<Riddell> mm interesting
<ahoneybun> no
<Quintasan> Whatcha guys building?
<ahoneybun> there is not downloads just the text
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: digikam
<Quintasan> Ah, have fun
 * Quintasan needs some tea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ooh it's building!
<ahoneybun> seems
<Riddell> boom!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> libkface
<Riddell> ahoneybun: valgrind/valgrind.h too, search on packages.ubuntu.com for what package contains that file
<Riddell> then add it to build-depends in debian/control
<Riddell> I've got opencv compiling here but it's only 50% done and I don't know if it'll be at all simple to finish it off
<ahoneybun> there is a valgrind package
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if that's the package with valgrind.h add it to debian/control
<ahoneybun> valgrind and valgrind-dbg
<ahoneybun> I don't know about that though
<Riddell> ignore the -dbg
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/valgrind
<Riddell> awooga kde-workspace in
<Riddell> don't know how don't know when but it's in
<Riddell> just kdepim and okular to go
<Riddell> ahoneybun: remember the comma
 * ahoneybun is being watched
 * Riddell works for GCHQ
<Riddell> ahoneybun: save and debuild again
<Quintasan> mfw dailies dont work
<Quintasan> CHRIST
<Riddell> mfw?
<Riddell> meeting for worship?  you a quaker now?
<Quintasan> My Face When
<Quintasan> actually
<ahoneybun> libkface
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's that?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: and that's about as far as we can go until this opencv build is done
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: do look in debian/ to see what's actually in the packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell: I should actually paste an image showing my reaction but I couldn't care about looking for one because there isn't one
<Quintasan> ktp-text-ui FAILS only on i386
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what am I looking for?
<Quintasan> with some headers missing
<Riddell> ahoneybun: anything you like :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: debian/control and debian/rules are important ones
<ahoneybun> Riddell: oh you want to get used to the files
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html has some explanations
 * Riddell out for 20 mins
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yo, I got opencv up
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I see you are working
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you sync wacomtablet from unstable?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awooga, it's compiling
<ahoneybun> I see
<Riddell> Quintasan: sure but you need to file a bug (else the script won't work)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well now to sit back and wait, this ec2 isn't very fast
<ahoneybun> yep
<yofel> ahoneybun: btw. don't forget to close #1192920 in the changelog
<ahoneybun> yofel: is that a bug?
<yofel> lp 1192920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1192920 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 3.3.0-beta2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192920
<yofel> just add (LP: #1192920) in the changelog 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I change the log while it is compiling?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the changelog?  yes
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> ahoneybun: see as example http://paste.kde.org/783116/ to where to put it
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I guess my package of opencv was incomplete :(
<ahoneybun>  /debian/control?
<ahoneybun> got it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the bug number you put in debian/changelog
<Riddell> oh well time to start another build of opencv, that'll be another hour or so it'll take and I need to go out now
<yofel> can you add me to the ec2?
<yofel> then I can help him for a while longer
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> yofel: ec2-54-227-30-58.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> yofel: I uploaded my opencv package but it's incomplete, misses that libopencv_superres.so and maybe others so feel free to complete it if you want
<yofel> Permission denied (publickey).
<yofel> which one did you add?
<yofel> and what user?
<Riddell> wget https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+sshkeys
<Riddell> cat +sshkeys.1 >> authorized_keys
<yofel> hehe
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-54-227-30-58.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> works
<Riddell> we're in byobu
<yofel> are you building opencv, or...?
<Riddell> yofel: I am locally but I'm about to go out so it's not much use for you
<Riddell> you can built it on the ec2 but it's slow it'll take all night
<Riddell> I can make another ec2 if you want
<yofel> nah, just upload the source and i'll build it here
<Riddell> although I did try to do a higher cpu one, maybe my script it out of date
<Riddell> yofel: it's in launchpad
<yofel> ok, I see it now, thanks
<ahoneybun> yofel: how is it going?
<yofel> [ 88%] Building CXX object modules/stitching/CMakeFiles/opencv_stitching.dir/src/seam_finders.cpp.o
<ahoneybun> awesome
<yofel> doesn't support building in parallel sadly :/
<yofel> would already be done then
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> are you doing that on the same ec2?
<yofel> nope, on my machine here which is faster
<ahoneybun> oh so how are you going to get it on the ec2 so I can compile it 
<yofel> I'll upload the debs with sftp once I'm done here
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<yofel> uploading
<yofel> ahoneybun: done
<yofel> you can continue
<ahoneybun> cool
<yofel> that... will take a *while*
<ahoneybun> yep
<yofel> drat
<yofel> that's -./usr/lib/libopencv_superres.so.2.4.5
<yofel> from opencv list-missing :S
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> i hacked a quick package for that together, will take a few more minutes
<ScottK> xnox: I know about force-autopackagetest. It's semantics are backward though.  I'm going to write a mail about it.
<ahoneybun> yofel: ok
<yofel> ahoneybun: done, now run 'debuild -nc' so it doesn't start from the beginning (nc is --no-clean)
<ahoneybun> k
<yofel> ok, building. *phew*
<ahoneybun> ok looks good
<soee> anyone on 4.10.80 ?
 * ahoneybun hopes digikam 3.3.0 beta 2 will be built when he gets home from work
<valorie> congratulations, ahoneybun!
<valorie> very cool to have more packagers
<valorie> !info libmygpo-qt
<ubottu> Package libmygpo-qt does not exist in raring
<valorie> why not?
<valorie> every time I build amarok from git I notice I don't have an up-to-date version
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<Riddell> ooh bingo 
<Riddell> !testers | new alpha 1 candidate images
<ubottu> new alpha 1 candidate images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: voila, compiled!
<Riddell> valorie: how's that blog post?
<valorie> sec, I'll read; just got back from the post office and library
<valorie> sensible manor should be manner
<valorie> otherwise awesome!
<Riddell> groovy
<valorie> I wonder how all the forks such as Mint will deal with MIR?
<valorie> I was searching a bit last night and they seem to be Not In Favor
<ScottK> Riddell: "Comes to Kubuntu @ Akademy"/"Come to Kubuntu @ Akademy"
<valorie> oops, missed that
 * ScottK waits for the claim that it's proper Scottish English and since Scotland invented the language, it's correct.
<Riddell> ta
<Riddell> although that would have been a good excuse for it :)
<valorie> perhaps Riddell was to the manor born
<valorie> :-)
<ScottK> Pretty sure the whole manor thing is actually English.
<ScottK> IIRC when those were going up Scotland tended to be more about fortified castles and stealing cattle.
<valorie> the Normans invaded Scotland too
<valorie> ScottK: and sheep!
<valorie> everyone forgets the sheep
<Riddell> I do like paddling the Tweed for a good little invasion of England and some cattle russling
<valorie> how in the heck do you keep the cows from tipping over your kayak?
<Riddell> oh we put the kayak on top of the cow
<valorie> rofl
<Riddell> putting the cow on the kayak would be just silly
<valorie> go Bessie go!
<ScottK> You could tow the cow behind.
<Riddell> no no, you guys have it all wrong, you can tow the kayak behind the cow
<Riddell> sheesh, how did you ever rebel against the English?
<Riddell> hi murthy, Quintasan, yofel 
<ScottK> Riddell: Successfully.
<ScottK> How'd yours go?
<Riddell> ask me again in a year
<yofel> Riddell: server power outage
<yofel> missed anything important?
<ScottK> Admittedly, the ocean between helped.
<Riddell> yofel: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<yofel> Riddell++
<Riddell> awooga, alpha image installs
<Quintasan> Riddell++
<Quintasan> lolmir
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-27
<Quintasan> Did anyone try to contact someone who has the @kubuntu account on Twitter?
<ScottK> IIRC Darkwing did.
<Riddell> sleep time, let's see what news tomorrow brings
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good night.
<Quintasan> Niiiiice
<yofel> lets see how much the googlesphere cares https://plus.google.com/100951374600950862471/posts/VVxNPRCbSyQ
<Quintasan> wacomtablet 2.0 in saucy
<Quintasan> We should have better support for those in saucy now
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 WIP, most of 4.10.80 in saucy, moving ones stuck in -proposed to -release, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed
<Quintasan> harr
<Quintasan> 4.10.90 is up already?
<yofel> I'll try to do the initial upload before going to bed
<Quintasan> yofel: Can I try doing that?
<yofel> Quintasan: go ahead, do you have the bandwidth for it?
<Quintasan> Because I have no idea how to use that script and that needs fixing
<Quintasan> I believe I do
<yofel> certainly
<yofel> if you never ran it yet, see README
<yofel> you need at least the ssh config, and bzr-buildpackage-ppa has to be in PATH
 * yofel needs to move that to kubuntu-dev-tools one day...
<Quintasan> Host key verification failed.
<Quintasan> huh
<yofel> for what part?
<Quintasan> ╰─$ ./kdesc-package-names 4.10.90 > kdesc-packages-saucy.txt
<yofel> wait
<yofel> you shouldn't need to do that
<yofel> actually, if you do that you need to remove qyoto and kimono from the result
<Quintasan> Well, doing initial upload then
<Quintasan> 4.10.90 is beta or alpha?
<yofel> beta2
<Quintasan> yofel: I need to grab all the tarballs myself, right?
<yofel> no, the script does that
 * Quintasan does ssh-add
<Quintasan> I'm probably going to pull an allnighter.
<yofel> do that, if the script causes problems, I'll be awake for another half an hour I think
<manchicken> shadeslayer: You there?
<Quintasan> manchicken: He is probably asleep, what do you need help with?
<Quintasan> yofel: pls add libdistro-info-perl is welcome to have in README
<manchicken> Quintasan: He was going to get me into some of the automated tests.
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I can't help you with that unfortunately
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer with hammer
<yofel> why don't you have devscripts installed o.O?
<Quintasan> I do
<Quintasan> It's not pulled it, at least not in raring
<manchicken> Quintasan: Yeah, it sounded like a neat thing to do.
<manchicken> Quintasan: I haven't helped with the project for a long time, and I thought it'd be a useful way for me to get back into it.
<Quintasan> yofel: So generally this script does all the debuild magic
<Quintasan> and then I just do dput *.changes?
<yofel> it does recommend it
<Quintasan> yofel: Maybe I used --no-install-recomends then
<yofel> Quintasan: debsign and dput, right
<yofel> you get things finished to dput in upload/
<yofel> and stuff that didn't build in manual/
<Quintasan> k
<manchicken> Quintasan: Is there something small that we need help with? I'm pretty awful at packaging, but I'm excellent with code.
<manchicken> I'm looking at the list that Riddell gave me, I don't see any low hanging fruit.
<Quintasan> manchicken: I'm afraid not, at least now
<manchicken> I suspect that this is on account of it all having been grabbed :)
<yofel> well, the 13.10 todo list is on https://trello.com/board/13-10/515d717b729ef48449001328
<manchicken> I submitted a bug for CUnit a short while ago, but it appears to be a problem with the package.
<manchicken> yofel: Yeah, that's where I was looking.
<Quintasan> manchicken: You might investigate out knetattach patches and ask upstream about them
<manchicken> Quintasan: Where are the patches, and is there a bug that they were intended to fix?
<Quintasan> plus if we are talking about code stuff
<Quintasan> I would like to see the PolicyKit KCM coming back
<Quintasan> manchicken: We want to send those patches upstream
<yofel> you mean you want to see a rewrite of said KCM. What I saw last was rubbish
<Quintasan> I see
<manchicken> Is that the settings screen?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=polkit-kde-kcmodules-1.git was it I think
<manchicken> The Mac-style one that we re-did in 2007-2008?
<Quintasan> yes
<manchicken> Heh
<Quintasan> this is rubbish and we need something that works
<Quintasan> even better
<Quintasan> KDE needs something that works
<manchicken> Well, does it need a rewrite or just a decent refactoring?
<manchicken> I dropped off the project right as they were starting motion on that.
<Quintasan> manchicken: as yofel said it's rubbish
<Quintasan> I think it needs a rewrite
<manchicken> That was a big part of the UDS-Sevilla development effort at the summit.
<yofel> it might be usable, not sure
<manchicken> Well, if memory serves me correctly, the whole infrastructure for those plugins is problematic.
<Quintasan> That said there is a simplier task at hand if you want manchicken
<Quintasan> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<Quintasan> grab this
<yofel> my last try didn't really work (I think it just crashed), and it installs stuff where it shouldn't
<Quintasan> go to debian/patches and submit knetattach patches upstream
<manchicken> yofel: Isn't that the same thing that we use for settings now?
<manchicken> I haven't dug too deep into it, and it wouldn't surprise me if we were using something custom.
<yofel> we don't - in fact we ship nothing
<manchicken> yofel: What is System Settings then?
<manchicken> Or have I misunderstood entirely what you're talking about?
<yofel> manchicken: system settings is a general UI for managing the configuration.
<Quintasan> manchicken: ah lol, System Setting is the whole UI
<Quintasan> KCM is like a part of it
<yofel> what we talk about is one of the KDE-Configuration-Modules
<Quintasan> Say when you go to Nepomuk or Phonon configuration
<Quintasan> those are KCM's
<yofel> ah, found what I was looking for
<yofel> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=135109304619893&w=2
<yofel> that was the last people were saying about that thing
<ScottK> manchicken managed to keep adept working, so he's probably up for whatever when it comes to awful code.
<manchicken> Heh
<manchicken> ScottK: Is that what passes for a vote of confidence these days?
<ScottK> More of an introduction into the pain you've already survived for the new people.
 * yofel never looked at the adept code, and suddenly feels like he should be happy about that...
<manchicken> Okay, that's better. I can live with that.
<manchicken> yofel: You have no idea :)
<Quintasan> what what manchicken was the one doing that?
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for manchicken
 * kubotu gives manchicken a nice frosty mug of beer.
<ScottK> He didn't write it, he kept it alive.
<Quintasan> yes, that's why he gets a beer
<Quintasan> :P
<manchicken> yofel: It was like a twisted mess of scatterbrained genius, like someone started off doing C++, then switched to C, then went back and forth a bunch, then a tornado went through and mixed it all up.
<Quintasan> Uhh
<Quintasan> that sounds apacheloggerish
<yofel> nah, just like proper enterprise design
<manchicken> I don't remember who wrote it originally, but it was brilliant in its madness.
<manchicken> Once you figured out the code it wasn't that hard to work with... but whenever you had a crash, good effin' luck finding it.
<manchicken> That was my first introduction to C++ and Qt... so yeah.
<Quintasan> enterprise design you say?
<manchicken> Now adays I maintain billing code for telecoms which was originally written in COBOL but was programmatically converted to C... so I suppose I've made a career of swimming in filth.
 * Quintasan looks for the abomination
<Quintasan> yofel: https://github.com/Mikkeren/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition
<yofel> urgh
<Quintasan> Have fun
<yofel> though I don't really have an accurate opinion on COBOL. All of the COBOL I know comes from TheDailyWTF :D
<manchicken> yofel: I've never worked with COBOL.
<manchicken> yofel: I have only worked with the code that was converted to C.
<ScottK> COBOL was fine in it's day (although the time I dropped a deck of punch cards sucked mightily)
 * ScottK took it in college, but has never used it in anger.
<manchicken> COBOL isn't something you use in anger, it's something you use with anger.
<yofel> Quintasan: <3
<Quintasan> lol
<manchicken> Quintasan: So where are these changes? Or are you saying I need to make a patch based on the changes you gave me and the current latest KDE version?
<Quintasan> manchicken: Nah, actually its a trivial task, basically you have to talk to upstream (KDE) people, preferably the person working on knetattach and asking him if he can merge the patches in the code so we can drop them in our pacakaging
<manchicken> Shouldn't I have some basic understanding of what the changes are?
<manchicken> Seems like it might be of at least moderate importance.
<Quintasan> manchicken: I'm assuming you will at least look at them :P
<manchicken> I don't know what the changes are :)
<manchicken> I guess I could look at the logs.
<Quintasan> manchicken: The patches are in our packaging
<Quintasan> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime
<manchicken> Are you guys going to be on for like another hour?
<manchicken> I need to get 4mi in tonight.
<manchicken> At least.
<manchicken> I don't have to leave the house until 8:30 tomorrow, so I was gonna hang on for a bit tonight to see if I could actually accomplish something.
<manchicken> Work won't let me get anything done, so I might as well get something done here.
<Quintasan> I'm going to bed soon
<Quintasan> 3 in the morning here
<manchicken> Nice
<manchicken> Do you think you could email me any details you have about this - if you have any?
<manchicken> and is this just the kubuntu_nodisplay_knetattach.diff patch?
<Quintasan> manchicken: kubuntu_nodisplay_knetattach.diff kubuntu_oxygenify_knetattach_icon.diff
<manchicken> So those are pretty tiny patches.
<manchicken> I'll see if I can figure out how to submit those.
<manchicken> It looks like I made it to the Disabled Developers group on kde.org.
<manchicken> Why folder-new and not knetattach for the icon?
<Quintasan> manchicken: Yes, this task is pretty trivial. Honestly I thought you are one of the new people so I didn't want to throw major stuff right off the bat :P
<manchicken> Just an icon change?
<manchicken> Quintasan: Well, I need to get all of my accounts fired back up.
<manchicken> This will help :)
<Quintasan> I'd rather have you do the policykit kcm, I would do that but I suck at coding and uni having me attend java lectures does not help Qt development at all
<Quintasan> aw damn
<Quintasan> I really need sleep
<Quintasan> yofel: I threw the upload, there are 4 broken packages
<Quintasan> will sort that out in the morning
<manchicken> Quintasan: I can do this patch stuff and then I will look at the KCM stuff.
<manchicken> Does anybody else have the rationale for this change in their brain?
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> not brain
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<Quintasan> good night
<ScottK> manchicken: Still around?
<ScottK> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu presents some interesting opportunities.
<ScottK> kdeartwork is just packaging.  I'm fixing that.
<ScottK> I suspect https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143047036/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.6.92-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is somehow related to qreal not being the same as double on arm, but no idea beyond that.
<manchicken> ScottK: I am now.
<manchicken> Just finished my run
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> If you want something to roll up your sleeves with, have a look at that build failure log.  It, of course, works on everything but arm. 
<ScottK> That and the things that fail are called double something.
<ScottK> Makes me think something is really a qreal and the whole thing needs to be qreal.
<ScottK> But I know zip at Qt/C++ so once it's more complicated than qreal(2.0), I'm done.
<ScottK> I have arm boxes we can test build it if you get an idea.
<ScottK> Be back later.
<manchicken> I'll look in a minute.
<manchicken> I just spent ten minutes trying to figure out why a machine wasn't responding on the network just to discover it had gone to sleep.
<manchicken> ScottK: Howdy
<manchicken> ScottK: You got the code for /build/buildd/calligra-2.6.92/krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h ?
<ScottK> pull-lp-source calligra
<ScottK> install ubuntu-dev-tools if you don't have it
<skaet> ScottK, Riddell - link with outline to be filled in with release notes is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> valorie: I hardly think making one package with the help of like 2 people makes me a packager lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I see error message
<manchicken> Back in a minute... I have to boot into Windows to upload my run data. I'll be back in a minute.
<manchicken> This is weird... if I have fr in my language variable, but en_US sorted first, some programs - particularly on the command-line - pick fr first.
<manchicken> ScottK: Your problem is that you're implicitly coercing a double to a qint32.
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm surprised that this only complains on arm.
<ScottK> It might have given a warning elsewhere.
<ScottK> Shoot me a diff and I'll try to build it.
<ScottK> manchicken: ^^^
<manchicken> Well, there are two problems...
<ScottK> OK
<manchicken> 1, you've got potentially 8-bytes you're trying to coerce into a fixed 4-bytes. 2, you've potentially got precision in your 8 bytes that you'll lose in the process.
<manchicken> Scratch that, for #2 you have known precision that you're losing.
<manchicken> You will lose precision.
<manchicken> This is the line it's complaining about:         return pixel_l + qreal(0.5);
<ScottK> OK
<manchicken> You totally lose precision there, picking it implicitly.
<manchicken> I think you could fix this like this: return KisFixedPoint(pixel_l + qreal(0.5));
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Shall we try it?
<manchicken> Err, sorry
<manchicken>  return pixel_l + KisFixedPoint(qreal(0.5));
<ScottK> Should I try to build it with that line changed?
<manchicken> That should do it.
<ScottK> OK
<manchicken> Try that.
<ScottK> Will do.
<manchicken> I'd do it, but you've already got it building :)
<ScottK> You don't have arm hardware, do you?
<manchicken> Something similar on lines 301 and 305.
<ScottK> Remember the part where I don't do C++ or Qt?
<manchicken> Naw, I don't.
<ScottK> I need copy/paste, not similar ...
<manchicken> Heh
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<ScottK> I can package the shit out of stuff, but coding in anything but python is a no go.
<ScottK> Do you have any experience with OpenGL programming?
<manchicken> Pastebining.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<manchicken> No, I haven't done much (any) of that.
<ScottK> Interested in learning?
<ScottK> Most, if not all, of the remaining armhf build failures are due to the fact that we have only GLES on arm and not GL.
<ScottK> And those packages make direct GL calls, which then fail.
<ScottK> They could use some kind of porting so they could work with either, but that exhausts my knowledge.
<manchicken> I could, but I'd need someone to bug a lot.
<mgraesslin> which packages are you talking about?
<ScottK> Not tonight, anyway, it's getting late for me.  I'm going to kick off this build and then sleep.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'll get a list.
 * mgraesslin thinks that most devs using OpenGL have no idea what OpenGL ES doesn't allow
<manchicken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5803733/
<manchicken> ScottK: That's my best stab at it... it's been a while since I've played in C++ land... I do mostly C these days at work, so I'm a bit rusty.
<ScottK> You can find build logs linked on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu for digikam, kalzium, ksudoko and kubrik
<ScottK> manchicken: We'll try it.  Welcome back.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I may be off base in my diagnosis of the problem too.  I'm out of my depth with this.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well it's not like I get to do neat stuff at work...
<manchicken> ScottK: When I was consulting I got to do neat stuff... this job I've had for a year just doesn't let me do squat.
<ScottK> Even more reason to hang around with us.
<mgraesslin> just looked into it for Kubrik
<manchicken> ScottK: Well, that, and the free beer.
<mgraesslin> seems like there are conflicting typedefs
<manchicken> ScottK: Free as in beer means free beer, right?
<ScottK> sure.
<mgraesslin> digikam is easy: they use OpenGL 1
<mgraesslin> glBegin...
<ScottK> Easy for you ...
<manchicken> mgraesslin: Are the arms little endian like Intel?
<mgraesslin> easy to recognize
<mgraesslin> not easy to fix
<manchicken> I haven't programmed for arm outside of Obj-C for iOS or Java for Android.
<mgraesslin> in KWin we have that code in an ifdef KWIN_BUILD_OPENGL1
<manchicken> (and Perl for android)
<mgraesslin> manchicken: AFAIK they are little
<mgraesslin> I wish they were big, as we have changes in KWin which might broke on big endian
<manchicken> Do you know what the word size is?
<manchicken> mgraesslin: You can always get an Itanium box, right? heh
<mgraesslin> well I tried to setup a VM with powerpc
<ScottK> Even Debian is about to drop ia64 support.
<mgraesslin> but so far failed to get non-x86 VMs running
<manchicken> ScottK: Really? Don't they still support Amiga?
<mgraesslin> need to invest more time into it - yesterdays commit by ScottK highlighted that it's not a solution to not build on arm
<manchicken> mgraesslin: No joke, especially with cheap chromebooks.
<mgraesslin> manchicken: google says arm has a word size of 4 byte
<manchicken> mgraesslin: Maybe I'll sell this Galaxy S3 I have and buy a chromebook.
<ScottK> Those qreal/double ones are about as complex as I can handle.
<manchicken> mgraesslin: Well that's good, at least it's not that different as far as nuts and bolts go then.
<manchicken> ScottK: You're lucky, I had a piece of crap bug like that at work today so it's fresh in my brain.
<ScottK> ;-)
<manchicken> Though the problem at work had to do with some moron casting a 16-byte long double to a 4-byte integer, losing precision, and flipping the sign bit in some cases to boot.
<ScottK> Fun.
<manchicken> We were using that for sales tax calculation for California... so yeah... I get to re-calculate three years worth of sales taxes I'm pretty sure.
<mgraesslin> I just enabled C++11 yesterday and I know we still have some areas which won't build on arm now
<ScottK> Nice.
<manchicken> For mobile phone purchases for the #3 mobile carrier in the United States...
<ScottK> That'll be a fun one to explain to management.
<manchicken> mgraesslin: I wonder if I could get this stuff to build on a N7.
<manchicken> mgraesslin: Do the chromebooks play nice like most normal intels, (U)EFI boots and all that?
<mgraesslin> I haven't seen one yet
<manchicken> Which arm do you work with?
<mgraesslin> Pandaboard
 * ScottK has Efika MX with ancient crap vendor kernels that now require a specialized eglibc build to work.
<manchicken> I've never heard of that one.
<mgraesslin> oh and a raspberrypi
 * mgraesslin got KWin rendering one frame on it
<manchicken> NICE!
<mgraesslin> then it crashes
<ScottK> manchicken: Don't worry about them, you can't get them anymore.
<mgraesslin> should try again some time - with Wayland it should work
<ScottK> Speaking of which, did you see Riddell's blog post?
<manchicken> Me? I didn't know he had a blog.
<mgraesslin> yes
<ScottK> It's on both planet Ubuntu and planet KDE.
<ScottK> That was directed at Martin though.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: will you be at Akademy/Kubuntu developer summit?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I live on the wrong side of the Atlantic/can't afford the time off.
<mgraesslin> yeah - always a problem
<manchicken> Nice
<manchicken> I could probably get work to consent to letting me go... but I doubt I could afford it.
<manchicken> When I did UDS in 2007 it was on Shuttleworth's dime.
<manchicken> And I did well to thank him for it by having kids and disappearing :)
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> Good morning.
<manchicken> I think it's time for me to say good night.
<manchicken> I've gotta do the whole job thing tomorrow.
<manchicken> Hopefully something interesting happens.
<ScottK> Good night.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<manchicken> No problem. I'll see you around.
<ScottK> I'll crash too as soon as I get this build kicked off.
<mgraesslin> it's close to 11 in your part of the world?
<ScottK> No, 2am.
<manchicken> I've got 0049.
<mgraesslin> that's worse
<manchicken> I'm UTC-0500
<manchicken> Later all.
 * ScottK should have gone to sleep two hours ago, but I suck at going to sleep when I should.
<ScottK> I'm -0400
<ScottK> good night
<mgraesslin> good night
<ScottK> Not sure how connected I was a minute ago.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please update the kdeartwork packaging from bzr.
<ScottK> Sorry if that's a dupe.
<palasso> You just made my day thank you thank you thank you! http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<palasso> Hey, I noticed a bug on Kubuntu.... Ubuntu WONTFIX it because Mark Shuttleworth thinks it's fixed... Maybe it should be assigned to Kubuntu :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<ScottK> palasso: It's all how you define the market.  If you include smartphones and tablets, they don't.
<mgraesslin> which means the bug is nowadays invalid but not fixed as the market was clearly defined
<palasso> Yes that's true and basically that was the explanation Mark gave but I personally believe that there were different motivations for the answer
<mgraesslin> but well, nothing I should care about...
<palasso> 1. Unity definitely is alienating to ppl who are used to classic windows, it definitely doesn't have the purpose to convert windows users to linux 2. MSFT is now a big customer of Canonical in the Cloud market
<valorie> I understand what they want - one interface on everything
<valorie> and it sort of makes sense
<valorie> it's not fully free, though
<valorie> and they shouldn't pretend that it is
<palasso> ^ +1
<valorie> I feel the same way I feel about android -- somewhat free is better than totally locked down, but I'm not interested in helping
<ScottK> Which is all rather off topic for Kubuntu devel anyway.
<valorie> sorry, ScottK
<ScottK> Riddell: kdeartwork built on all archs now.
<ScottK> calligra test build in progress, but it won't complete for hours, so time for sleep.
<valorie> sweet dreams
<smartboyhw> Hey guys, how are we at Alpha 1 testing?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: I'm going to test the 64bit image this afternoon/evening.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, great.
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 WIP, most of 4.10.80 in saucy, moving ones stuck in -proposed to -release, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | Please test the Alpha 1 images in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<smartboyhw> 4.10.90 already? Oh no it's packaging series again.
<smartboyhw> Fixing kdepim-runtime now.
<smartboyhw> Actually laters, it's difficult to build without nepomuk built.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ScottK shouldn't http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds/47470/testcases/1450/results be an optional testcase instead of run-once?
<soee> smartboyhw, should now be less work with beta2 ?
<soee> as lot was fixed in beta1 ?
<smartboyhw> soee, well the .install files are still a mess:)
<shadeslayer> bah
<yofel> shadeslayer: good morning ;)
<shadeslayer> morning
<shadeslayer> more like afternoon here :)
<debfx> good $TIME_OF_DAY
<soee> yofel, working on beta2 for raring ? :)
<yofel> it's not even done for saucy yet, though much less work than beta1 it seems
<yofel> still, earliest I see beta2 for raring would be tomorrrow evening
<soee> thank you
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> morning
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell.
<smartboyhw> Getting on with i386 testing of Alpha 1.
<Riddell> thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well, I'm expecting lordievader to do the amd64 work.
<Riddell> smartboyhw has a minon!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, he said he WOULD do it.
<Riddell> he doesn't usually appear for another few hours
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds/47470/testcases/1450/results should it be removed or marked optional!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that should be kept
<Riddell> why would we remove netbook?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anyone have a netbook to test
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> I do
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK then, please test:P
<Riddell> oy!  don't you got minioning me!
<Riddell> oh ok, I'll test it for you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I REALLY DON"T HAVE A NETBOOK. I sincerely thank you:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please update qa.kubuntu.org.uk for 4.10.90.:P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Try bossing apachelogger around
<Quintasan> Doesn't work
<Quintasan> HOLY CRAP
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, what doesn't work?
<Quintasan> Riddell: do lines virtual KDE_DEPRECATED QList<KAction *> *customContextMenuActions( ChatSession *manager ); prevent API breakage?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: More tests is better right? So go a head test amd64 ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, rather than just removing that method
<Quintasan> Well, somebody competent needs to look at this patch
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Riddell> smartboyhw: appearing now in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/
<Quintasan> Some of those methods are declared as deprecated and some are not and they are not even there as far as I can tell with kopete
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yay.
<Quintasan> Riddell or apachelogger: Care to take a look?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it has a .new postfix to the html and the size is 0.
<Riddell> Quintasan: at what?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah it's not done yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: debian/patches/kubuntu_no_break_api.diff from kopete
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj_, what's your full name?
<BluesKaj_> smartboyhw,it's  Kaj , why do yiu ask ?
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj_, uh, Ubuntu Studio (where I am Release Manager)'s project lead is called Kaj.:P
<smartboyhw> Kaj Ailomaa to be exact.
<BluesKaj_> that's not me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: KDE_DEPRECATED will only trigger a compiler warning about not using the function as it is deprecated
<apachelogger> it does not actually tinker with the symbols
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ah
<Riddell> Quintasan: why are you reviewing that?
<apachelogger> because he's QAing? :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was wondering if I was wasting time trying to reapply when there is some KDE_DEPRECATED magic going on
<Riddell> Quintasan: do apply it, else it'll be ABI and API incompatible
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if it didn't work then it wouldn't build because of missing symbols ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: it should just apply no?
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh it's probably in upstream
<Quintasan> It needs some adjustments
<Quintasan> nah it's not
<Riddell> Quintasan: so it can probably be removed
<Riddell> hum
<Quintasan> It just didn't apply and I've seen some KDE_DEPRECATED magic added to them and thought that would solve the problem
<Quintasan> but it doesn'
<smartboyhw> Who did analitza 4.10.90? There was ONE missing symbol (I really mean 1)
<Quintasan> I did
<Quintasan> More like the script did
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, heh:)
<smartboyhw> Easy piecy fix (I'm doing kdepim-runtime so I won't do analitza)
<smartboyhw> Same thing on nepomuk-core it seems
<smartboyhw> 1 symbol.
<yofel> added, not missing
<smartboyhw> yofel, oops sorry.
<yofel> nepomuk-core has new files and new symbols
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<Quintasan> that makes a big difference smartboyhw
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, :P
 * smartboyhw has no good English, damn
<Quintasan> CHRIST
<Quintasan> and I lost the diff to the patch
<Quintasan> omfg
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, :O
<yofel> it's the difference between a 1-minute and a 1-hour job :P
<Quintasan> Patch kubuntu_extra_requires.diff can be reverse-applied
<Quintasan> Does this crap mean it's already there?
<smartboyhw> yofel, well MISSING symbols or added symbols, it's still using pkgkde-symbolshelper...
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<smartboyhw> New files though, heck
<Quintasan> Riddell: Way to put it then, because I had no idea what that meant
<yofel> smartboyhw: riiiiiight, but MISSING includes detective work, adding not
<smartboyhw> yofel, riiight, it doesn't take an hour.
<yofel> could someone please do kde-workspace so things get un-stuck?
<Riddell> Quintasan: when I try that kopete patch on 4.10.90 is applies fine except in libkopete/kopetemimetypehandler.h where it's already upstream
<Quintasan> Really?
<Quintasan> I must have changed something accidentaly there
<Quintasan> yofel: The initial upload does no bzr pushing, right?
<smartboyhw> Damn, I downloaded kdepimlibs instead of -runtime...
<Quintasan> yofel: I uploaded kde-workspace just now
<yofel> Quintasan: it should do bzr pushing if I didn't do something wrong...
<yofel> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> lol nope
<Quintasan> it go reject 
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> o.O?
<smartboyhw> !!?
<Quintasan> Unable to find kde-workspace_4.10.90.orig.tar.xz
<Quintasan> wat
<smartboyhw> :O even
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm kubuntu-firefox-installer needs muon-installer, any way to get that to use muon-discover?
<Quintasan> it bzr-buildpackage-ppa doesn't do -sa
<smartboyhw> Meh.
<Quintasan> yofel: how do I -sa with bzr-buildpackage-ppa?
<yofel> 'bzr-buildpackage-ppa'
<Quintasan> adding -sa obviously doesn't work
<yofel> it uses -sa unless you add -s X
<Quintasan> ah
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell shadeslayer http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=71 :P
<smartboyhw> An LOL page.
<smartboyhw> Blog post, rather.
<yofel> "NEVER DO THAT" misses "- unless you really have to"
<yofel> I edited kde-workspace symbols by hand because symbolshelper didn't know a type
<smartboyhw> yofel, me too because it clearly can't work.:PP
<smartboyhw> yofel, lemme add it.
<yofel> smartboyhw: and my name is Muskovac btw ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, your name is really difficult to spell (sorry)
<yofel> no problem, 90% of non-slavic people get that wrong on first try ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> yofel, updated:) (The link description is still wrong-named though)
<yofel> well, nvm that
<Quintasan> harrrrrr
<Quintasan> I have to go to shop
<yofel> smartboyhw: shadeslayer is ~rohangarg btw.
<Quintasan> no food
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh god.
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> no money in bank account
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> !@#$%^
<Quintasan> Where the hell is my money
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks. Done and changed the link description too for you:)
<smartboyhw> For more inquiries, please contact Howard Chan (smartboyhw) at #kubuntu-devel on Freenode IRC.
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, basically, except for the optional testcase and the run-once testcase for netbooks, i386 is ready
<Quintasan> yofel: Hmm, it would be nice to add the link to the ninjas ppa to the top of the status page
<yofel> oh, good point (as I already put the name there anyway)
<yofel> I'll make that a link
<apachelogger> Riddell: uhm, you'll need to ask JT
<apachelogger> it relies on a special feature to open an application page via commandline switch
<apachelogger> not sure discover has that
<apachelogger> it even was only crudely hacked into msc ^^
<smartboyhw> kajongg: E: kajongg: package-section-games-but-contains-no-game :O
<Riddell> apachelogger: or apoi 
<smartboyhw> Can somebody do upgrades testing for Alpha 1?
<Riddell> can do
<yofel> smartboyhw: find out how to make dh_python2 put something into /usr/games/
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh? Let me do kdepim* first...
<yofel> sure ^^
<smartboyhw> Heck, kdepim-runtime only fails because of that file only. Removing it from .install clears everything!
<yofel> Quintasan: next script run will either have a link or a backtrace :P
<Quintasan> yofel: Buy me some food
<yofel> kubotu: order food for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides food down the bar to Quintasan
<smartboyhw> Again, how do I fix E: kdepim-runtime: library-not-linked-against-libc usr/lib/kde4/kio_akonadi.so ?
<yofel> you don't
<yofel> or long answer:
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright.
<yofel> check in the kio_akonadi source whether any methods from standard libc are used (libstdc++ doesn't count)
<yofel> if yes, then the linking is broken, if not, add a lintian-override file that hides the warning
<yofel> that ^ would be the proper way to do it
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm? How to check?
<smartboyhw> I do see C++ code.
<smartboyhw> I mean, a lot of it.
<yofel> well, read the code would be my answer, but I do trust the linker here usually, so I think you can just hide the warning
<yofel> s/warning/error/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "well, read the code would be my answer, but I do trust the linker here usually, so I think you can just hide the error"
<smartboyhw> Well then, soon done. Other warnings are W: 
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, yofel aren't we NOT supposed to have ~ppa numbered changelogs in packaging bzr branch?
<yofel> we are NOT
<smartboyhw> yofel, heck, Quintasan did exactly that.
<yofel> well, happens
<smartboyhw> Let me fix that then:)
<smartboyhw> And there's a typo: "beta" -> "bet"....
<Riddell> I wonder if a script to convert docs on wiki to docs on server would be a good task for manchicken when he reappears
<yofel> if anyone's using it: I'm killing the 4.10.90 status script on kyofel.dyndns.org, please use qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> ack
 * shadeslayer is waiting for info to come up
<smartboyhw> Meh,  Error multiple versions of the same package perlkde 
<smartboyhw> Now I can't view status page....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, we didn't make announcements for 4.10.80 in http://www.kubuntu.org/ ?
<smartboyhw> And it seems we forgotten to update http://community.kde.org/KDE_SC/Binary_Packages#KDE_4.11_Beta_1_.284.10.80.29
<smartboyhw> Riddell, i386 image can be marked as ready I think...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and here's the guy you want! ^
<smartboyhw> uh, shower time/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 WIP, most of 4.10.80 in saucy, moving ones stuck in -proposed to -release, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | Please test the Alpha 1 images in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Riddell> topicdiff: 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Riddell> if you have something we should care about for 13.10 milestone it to 13.10 and tag it kubuntu
<Riddell> manchicken: fancy doing a python (or whatever) script to download docs from wiki and convert them to html?
<manchicken> Riddell: Quintasan asked me something about submitting patches for knetattach in kde-runtime upstream.
<manchicken> Riddell: Are they first in WikiMarkup then?
<Riddell> manchicken: probably there is no knetattach so the trick there would be to commit them in such a way nobody complains
<smartboyhw> Next, kdepim (after shower and probably dinner)
<Riddell> manchicken: I'm thinking wget them (using a user agent to allow you) in raw wiki format then using python Creole to convert to html
<Riddell> but that's as far as I got
<manchicken> Riddell: If I do this it'd be faster in Perl, but doing it in Python would benefit me learning-wise.
<Riddell> up to you :)
<manchicken> Oh, which flavor of wiki? MediaWiki?
<smartboyhw> MoinMoin?
 * smartboyhw feels ignored by Riddell for 7 sentences:(
<smartboyhw> Actually, 5.
<smartboyhw> Nah, 3.
<smartboyhw> 3 sentences, that is.
<manchicken> smartboyhw: That burns, yeah?
<smartboyhw> manchicken, what burns?
<manchicken> Being ignored
<manchicken> I don't think programs are properly respecting the order of languages in my environment.
<manchicken> I have this: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<manchicken> LANGUAGE=en_US:fr:en
<manchicken> One would think that this means programs show up in en_US first unless they don't have that translation.
<smartboyhw> manchicken, heh
<manchicken> (and by "one would think" I mean "I totally though")
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's the wrong a, but yeah :P
<manchicken> Riddell: It looks like MediaWiki is totally doable in Python. I can totally do this, but it appears as though it does matter which flavor of Wiki we want.
<manchicken> Riddell: I guess I could start with MediaWiki and then add other parsers via command-line as people request them.
<manchicken> I can probably start on that tonight or Friday night (UTC-0500).
<manchicken> I am so glad to have a little hacking machine back.
<manchicken> Tonio2: Howdy
<manchicken> Riddell: Would this knetattach patch go upstream to kde-devel or kde-core-devel? I didn't quite understand your comment about knetattach not existing.
<Riddell> manchicken: knetattach exists but I doubt it has an active maintainer
<Riddell> manchicken: finding out the best place to send the patch would be the first task
<Riddell> it's kde-runtime so kde-core-devel would be justified
<manchicken> Okay, that sounds like joining the mailing list and going rounds, yeah?
<apachelogger> Riddell, manchicken: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Review_Board
<apachelogger> IIRC kde-runtime reviews end up on core-devel anyway
<Riddell> manchicken: wget --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:22.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/22.0" "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software"
<apachelogger> at any rate the maintaining party will get the review request ^^
<Riddell> manchicken: then something in python-creole I was thinking
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm not ignoring you!
<apachelogger> manchicken: I am not sure en_US s actually a valid LANGUAGE value
<manchicken> That change seems like it's just a icon name change, yeah?
<rgreening> morning tonio
<manchicken> apachelogger: I didn't export it... the language settings did.
<apachelogger> must be a bug then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<apachelogger> manchicken: kdelibs 4.10 or 4.11?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes kubuntu_oxygenify_knetattach_icon.diff is just an icon change
<apachelogger> +            stream << QString("export LANGUAGE=%1:en").arg(m_kcmTranslations.join(QLatin1String(":")))
<apachelogger> oh well
<Riddell> manchicken: kubuntu_nodisplay_knetattach.diff will be to stop it showing in the app menu (cos it's not an app)
<apachelogger> the entire fallback thing is shit anyway
<apachelogger> no other system in the whole wide world has flipping fallback languages
<manchicken> apachelogger: OS X.
<apachelogger> what does it do on osx then?
<manchicken> LANGUAGE I'm pretty sure.
<manchicken> Either that or they query system settings.
<apachelogger> latter
<manchicken> Objective-C Cocoa has a bunch of neat little interfaces for stuff like that.
<apachelogger> also osx is a unix, so obviously they'd have LANG* in some capacity :P
<shadeslayer> !find make-kpkg
<apachelogger> that doesn't mean it does anything
<ubottu> File make-kpkg found in kernel-package, zsh, zsh-beta
<shadeslayer> hi manchicken
<apachelogger> because the fallback thing is: "why, we have localization. but really the localization is incomplete and hence not really localizing so we allow you to do use another language than english as fallback language, just in case your german is better than your english..."
<BluesKaj_> wow,  my pc just arbitrarily shut down , without any notification ...first time that's ever happened ...chromium with too many open tabs , maybe? ...overheating?
<apachelogger> most ludicrous thing ever IMO
<manchicken> apachelogger: Version : 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu13.04
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Hiya
<shadeslayer> manchicken: I will be heading out in 10 minutes, so, re autopilot, I think you have to install python-autopilot
<apachelogger> manchicken: it's a bug ;)
<apachelogger> ah, I see how that happens
<manchicken> shadeslayer: Riddell gave me a project with which I can learn more Python. I may then be of greater use to that testing script effort.
<shadeslayer> manchicken: then branch my autopilot repo I gave you yesterday and run autopilot run inside the branched repo
<shadeslayer> manchicken: oh?
<manchicken> I wonder if it's picking the order in the reverse of what I expected..
<apachelogger> kde denotes en_US as en_US (obvious), but our LANGUAGE export logic always uses foo_bar whenever a _ is involved
<apachelogger> reckon it needs special handling for en_US there
<manchicken> apachelogger: aptitude has the same problem.
<apachelogger> yeah, they all fail to parse en_US as valid language so they fall over dead
<apachelogger> the patch needs redoing anyway
<manchicken> apachelogger: Which patch?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_langpack_install.diff
<manchicken> export LANGUAGE=en:fr
<manchicken> Still seems to happen
<manchicken> Still getting the French.
<apachelogger> env
<manchicken> http://pastie.org/8085837
<apachelogger> it makes no sense
<shadeslayer> funsies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: db2.cpp:42:20: fatal error: sqlcli.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> !find sqlcli.h
<ubottu> Package/file sqlcli.h does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> !find sqlcli.h saucy
<ScottK> smartboyhw: No, we want to run it at least once, but if it works once, it isn't likely to break.
<ubottu> Package/file sqlcli.h does not exist in saucy
<manchicken> apachelogger: No argument there.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> bbl
<manchicken> ScottK: Nice t see I'm not the only one who didn't sleep enough :)
<apachelogger> manchicken: strace -f -o log gettext
<manchicken> http://pastie.org/8085837
<manchicken> Looks like I may be missing some locale files, yeah?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :)
<Riddell> manchicken: got an account on trello yet?
<manchicken> Riddell: Making accounts without knowing exactly what to do with them is a WAY OF LIFE for me, man. I had one set up the very day you gave me that link.
<manchicken> Riddell: That is to say, yes. Yes I do.
<manchicken> I'm working on your Python script.
<ScottK> manchicken: Sleep is for the weak.
<ScottK> manchicken: BTW, it looks like the calligra build is past where it failed before (with the first option you gave me).  Thanks again.
<manchicken> w00tness
<manchicken> I feel like I contributed, even though you did all the work. That's just great :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Will we be getting the wiki data from some web service? Will it require authentication of any sort?
<ScottK> manchicken: The part you did may be easy for you, but it's impossible for me, so from my PoV, you did all the work.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well that's groovy, we both feel like we didn't do any work :)
<manchicken> How about that :)
<Riddell> manchicken: just wget as I say I'm thinking
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did the digikam build go?
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, so are you saying you just want something that takes stdin?
<Riddell> manchicken: we want something that download from wiki, turns into pretty html and puts it on the server, it'll be on docs.kubuntu.co.uk
<manchicken> I've gotta get ready for work, I'm gonna put my machine on to charge.
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, so something CGI-like.
<Riddell> manchicken: no, it would just run from a cronjob or manually from the server
<manchicken> Okay. So do you want it `wiki2html.py URLHERE` or do you want `wget URLHERE | wiki2html.py`?
<ScottK> Actually, I was wrong, it's not past the deadly spot yet.
 * ScottK waits more ...
<manchicken> Still going?
<manchicken> I still claim credit for doing something useful.
<manchicken> Now I'm going to get ready for work for real.
<yofel> yay, aaron broke ABI of libtaksmanager4abi3
<Riddell> manchicken: I don't want to pass in the url, it should just know what to download (how it knows is an interesting question)
<smartboyhw> yofel, yay
<Riddell> hmm 1 hour 40 minutes remaining for this upgrade, not fast is it
<ScottK> manchicken: You definitely did something useful.  We just don't know how useful yet.
 * smartboyhw moves to analitza simple symbols fix.
<smartboyhw> Interesting in kapptemplate: E: kapptemplate source: not-binnmuable-any-depends-any kapptemplate-dbg -> kapptemplate
<ScottK> We don't care about binNMUs in Ubuntu
<yofel> symbols question
<yofel>     BasicMenu(QWidget *parent, GroupPtr task, GroupManager *strategy, QList <QAction*> visualizationActions = QList <QAction*>(),
<yofel>               QList <QAction*> appActions = QList <QAction*>(), int maxWidth = 0);
<yofel> addin that int maxWidth = 0 would still require a rebuild to pick up the new signature, right?
<yofel> meaning you sill need
<yofel>     BasicMenu(QWidget *parent, GroupPtr task, GroupManager *strategy, QList <QAction*> visualizationActions = QList <QAction*>(),
<yofel>               QList <QAction*> appActions = QList <QAction*>());
<yofel> as well to not break ABI
<yofel> or would that even compile as the number of options would be ambigous when using it?
<soee> what is ABI ?
<yofel> soee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<tsimpson> yofel: you'd need both to exist, and to remove the default argument from appActions
<tsimpson> and visualizationActions
<tsimpson> default arguments don't do anything to the signature of a function, but adding/removing arguments, or change their types, do
<yofel> tsimpson: what I'm dealing with is http://paste.kde.org/784016/
<smartboyhw> Hmm, why am I having the most tasks in https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas ?
<manchicken> Okay, going to work. Later.
<tsimpson> yofel: yeah, that'll break ABI
<tsimpson> you'll want to add an overload, removing all but that last (new) default arguments
<tsimpson> so if you have "void foo(T1 a1=T1(), T2 a2=T2());" you add "void foo(T1 a1, T2 a2, T3 a3 = T3());"
<apachelogger> yofel: ?
<tsimpson> I think...
<tsimpson> actually, just remove all the default arguments from the new overload
<tsimpson> otherwise you will get ambiguity
<yofel> apachelogger: just wanted some input whether I get this right, but tsimpson already helped
<apachelogger> ah, more backlog
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I only looked at the line above ^^
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, those yield different signatures
<apachelogger> on a related interesting point... the = 0 is actually done in the library client
<tsimpson> you can always add defaults to a prototype, at any point
<apachelogger> e.g. void foo(int bar, int foobar = 10); ... when called in the client as foo(5); will still result in binary code that pushes both 10 and 5 onto the stack
<apachelogger> so changing the default value of foobar would be breaking API while leaving ABI the same
<yofel> fun...
<tsimpson> void foo(int, int){BARK;} void foo(int, int=0); void foo(int=0, int); // < valid C++ which calls foo(0, 0); when you call foo()
<tsimpson> except remove{BARK;} (I tested)
<Riddell> yay, upgrade works
<apachelogger> ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yay!
<manchicken_> yay, android client
<yofel> apachelogger, tsimpson: wait, so if I wanted to fix that without breaking API and ABI I would have to:
<yofel> 1) Add the old signature back
<yofel> 2) remove the duplicate default arguments from the new one
<yofel> 3) call new method from old one with all required arguments
<yofel> right?
<tsimpson> that's right
<yofel> thanks
<smartboyhw> Meh, is there any reason we ask -dbg packages to depend on ${source:Version} instead of ${binary:Version}?
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SaucySalamander/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm sure for kdesdk I used binary:Version
<smartboyhw> Riddell, a lot of packages seemed not.
<ScottK> It should be binary.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, where's kapptemplate splited from?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dunno check projects.kde.org
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please specify it's KDE SC beta 1.
<smartboyhw> Now, fixing kcron.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yo, can muon-discover do for firefox-installer what muon-installer could?
<yofel> smartboyhw: kapptemplate is from kdesdk
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yup
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: muon-discover --application=firefox
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm, that's Riddell's problem then.... But he said that he sure did use binary:Version
<smartboyhw> From what I'm seeing here, kdesdk packages used source:Version.
<yofel> true, maybe he took that from the old meta package which used source:Version as it was Arch: all
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah...
<ScottK> yofel: You probably should have sent that to plasma-devel and/or kde-release as packager is private.  It should hit at least one public list.
<yofel> ScottK: oops, I'll forward to release. I wasn't sure about plasma as I don't know what that lib belongs to
<ScottK> OK.
<smartboyhw> Whoa, Marble's still using 3.9.2 :O
<yofel> Riddell: I suspect bug 1195256 comes from pm-utils not being on the disk
<ubottu> bug 1195256 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "No suspend from session possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195256
<yofel> not sure about lightdm
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Don't bump standards version in Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I know.
<smartboyhw> Just amazed.
<ScottK> OK.
<smartboyhw> Any packages still using 3.9.1? LOL
<ScottK> Sure.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, really?
<smartboyhw> 3.9.1?
<ScottK> Probaly still ones using 3.6 out there.
<ScottK> Some packages only get updated very rarely.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :O 
<manchicken_> ScottK: did that work then?
<manchicken_> this is a great little irc client
<Riddell> yofel: you could be right, it works here on the upgrade which has pm-utils installed
<ScottK> manchicken_: Build is still going, but I think it's past that point now.
<yofel> Riddell: I remember me and shadeslayer hitting that a while ago IIRC
<manchicken_> I'm glad :-)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel don't tell us we are respinning because of pm-utils:)
<manchicken_> Riddell, do how do you want me to pick which articles the thing grabs? just wiki words?
<yofel> I wouldn't, put it on the known issues list.
<manchicken_> like, an api that gets the wiki based on a series of wiki words?
<smartboyhw> Holy cow, okteta's symbols is a beast!
<Riddell> manchicken_1: that I've not looked into, ahoneybun may have some ideas or valorie 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no respinning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ofc :P
<Riddell> cor we're famous http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Kubuntu-plans-to-steer-clear-of-Mir-and-switch-to-Wayland-1897942.html
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<smartboyhw> Damn, it's 9 packages already, let me take a break.
<Riddell> anyone able todo the amd64 tests?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, asking in #ubuntu-quality.
<smartboyhw> Someone is willing to help.
<BluesKaj> well now , my 13.04 desktop and plasma panel just crapped out , missing titlebars on the windows , no virtual desktop pager , and no taskbar icon indicators for open apps , for a start 
<BluesKaj> guess i shouldn't have run theat lasy dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> that last
<ScottK> For 13.04, there's nothing recent that should cause that.
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you see my ping about kdeartwork?
<BluesKaj> ScottK, thought there was a test for kde 4.10.8 on raring a few days ago , maybe i should have commented the deb, don't recall if it was a ppa or just a backport 
<ScottK> That was PPA.
<ScottK> If you installed that, then all bets are off.
<ScottK> 4.10.80.
<BluesKaj> yup
<ScottK> There's also 4.10.4 in raring-proposed, which is working very nicely for me.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh does that need testing?
<ScottK> It could sure use more.
<yofel> BluesKaj: the last upload to the beta ppa was amarok 3 days ago, so that's probably not it
<ScottK> I've been running it all week without issue.
<BluesKaj> I don't have the propsed source in 13.04
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: pong
 * Riddell tests
<BluesKaj> it's not yofel , i don't have amarok installed
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, enable it if you want to test it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The ice creaming in the arm boxes could stand some review to make sure it's set up correctly.  Doesn't seem to be working for me ATM.
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: I can't create a release with releaseme
<apachelogger> probably doesn't find the scheduler, there was some weird stuff with the init scripts that I forgot to fix int he package
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: please specify :P
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: it fails to download the translations
<apachelogger> what project?
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, that's the problem , theppa is enabled for 4.10.80 , I should hgave disabled it
<dantti_laptop> apper
<apachelogger> looking
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, use ppa-purge?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: I used ./apper.rb --git-branch master -b trunk -v 0.8.1 -u dantti -p ssh
<BluesKaj> too late the dmage is done
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, what's the damage?
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: what's the output?
<genii> Meh. Disabled nepomuk in Settings but this NepomukMigrator just keeps running.
<BluesKaj> now I have to wait for a fix/patch 
 * genii glares at his computer
<vHanda> genii: just kill it?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/784100
<apachelogger> svn: E210002: Para depurar melhor problemas de conexão SSH, remova a opção -q de 'ssh' na sessão [tunnels]  do seu arquivo de configuração do Subversion.
<dantti_laptop> it says that the connection closed unespecdly
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: please note that svn.kde has changed physical hosts
<rdieter> dantti_laptop: the svn.kde.org host changed ssh keys recently, fyi
<apachelogger> so likely you'll need to fix your known_hosts
<dantti_laptop> I removed that key
<apachelogger> ssh -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv svn.kde.org
<apachelogger> ssh -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv dantti@svn.kde.org
<apachelogger> probably
<genii> vHanda: I considered it. I think now I'll just let it run it's course. I'm not sure if killing it might corrupt it's indexing, etc
<vHanda> genii: if nepomukstorage is not running, it's not doing anything
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, anyway my 13.10 install is fine , I didn't expect a mess with 13.04 tho 
<vHanda> genii: also you cannot corrupt the migration process no matter where you kill it
<vHanda> I tried my best to make sure of that
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/784112
<genii> vHanda: Ah, good to know, thanks.
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: Permission denied (publickey).
<apachelogger> wrong key maybe?
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: anyway, I suggest you ask in #kde-sysadmin
<dantti_laptop> nope, otherwise git clone would fail too
<ScottK> New version of libkfbapi needs packaging.
<dantti_laptop> ok, I'll do that then, I thought you might know the issue, but it seems related to my user then..
<yofel> ScottK: the 1.0 instead of snapshot?
<ScottK> Yes
<yofel> kubotu: newversion libkfbapi 1.0
<smartboyhw> Guys, the classic okular build-dep error
<smartboyhw>  plasma-active-dev : Depends: plasma-active but it is not going to be installed
<smartboyhw>                      Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<smartboyhw> ..........
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195358
<yofel> smartboyhw: sounds like archive skew on some other package
<smartboyhw> BTW guys: I got a warning:
<smartboyhw> Upload Warnings:
<smartboyhw> PPA exceeded 95 % of its size limit (14622.00 of 15360.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<smartboyhw> ................ Riddell plz request more space for us.
<yofel> make a chroot and try with aptitiude. apt doesn't tell you the actual issue
<apachelogger> svn cat svn+ssh://dantti@svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/l10n-kde4/subdirs
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: ^
<apachelogger> what's that say?
<apachelogger> yofel: sure it does :P
<apachelogger> you just have to tell it to tell you
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/784124
<yofel> apachelogger: and how am I suppoed that on the buildd's...
<yofel> *to do that
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<yofel> but yeah, it *can* tell you if you ask hard enough
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: btw, LANG=C is what you want ;)
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: also take that paste to #kde-sysadmin and see what they have to say
<apachelogger> <- not exactly good with svn
<Riddell> smartboyhw: for what?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: ah!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for it might break down some day:P
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: svn now uses svn user instead of nick
<Riddell> smartboyhw: which PPA?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Ninjas...
<yofel> smartboyhw: I think removing something old might make more sense
<smartboyhw> yofel, actually, yeah.
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: that did the trick, so you should deprecate remove the -u option
<yofel> we have packages for 4 releases there now
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: svn user?
<yofel> (and you can calculate 5G for each if you want to work)
<yofel> hm...
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: yes, all svn.kde.org now use svn user
<dantti_laptop> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-cvs-announce/2013/000112.html
<apachelogger> ah
<yofel> smartboyhw, Riddell: I'll wipe quantal and precise clean there. I can use staging for those
<apachelogger> like
<smartboyhw> yofel, great:)
<smartboyhw> Awesome actually!
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: can't change it right now though
<apachelogger> just look for svn in lib/*l10n* and change the commands accordingly
<yofel> quantal won't get 4.11 anyway I think, and precise... we'll see
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: hmm I don't feel confident about changing that :P
<yofel> Riddell: where's the status cronjob config on QA btw.?
<Riddell> yofel: it's just done under my account
<Riddell> feel free to change that to the shared account and I'll remove mine
<apachelogger> -.-
<dantti_laptop> yes, definetly I think you will know better what to change ...
<yofel> Riddell: oh, that's in your user crontab?
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I think that part is even sanely encapsulated
<yofel> smartboyhw: wiped. The janitor will take a few hours though.
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright:)
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: open lib/query.rb, look for the function svn_username
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: in that function simply rewrite the else portion to say user = "svn@svn"
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: http://paste.kde.org/784142/
<apachelogger> if it works please commit and push, I currently don't have my keys with me
<dantti_laptop> ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it did not look too good for digikam
<Riddell> ahoneybun: uh oh, what did you do to it?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, oh?
 * smartboyhw fears
 * smartboyhw rather wants ahoneybun to fix packages for 4.10.90 :P
<ahoneybun> it just gave a error
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, paste it.
<smartboyhw> paste.kde.org
<ahoneybun> yea ok
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: http://paste.kde.org/784160/
<yofel> ok, so kipi-plugins doesn't ship those files anymore
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, remove these in kipi-plugins.install
<ahoneybun> yea
<smartboyhw> I think:P
<yofel> as smartboyhw said
<Riddell> ahoneybun: debuild -nc  will rebuild it without doing a clean so will save lots of time
<Riddell> and dh_install --list-missing  will be able to confirm if you have your .install files correct
<smartboyhw> It is weird though that these extra files failed the build at initial stage. Normally it horrors you at the post-build stage:P
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: how though
<yofel> smartboyhw: not extra files, *missing* files
<yofel> it'll error out on those
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah. Missing* files sorry...
<smartboyhw> yofel, maybe since I never encountered those that early.
<smartboyhw> Normally at the final stage at dh_install it goes say
<smartboyhw> "usr/share/<something>" doesn't exist
<smartboyhw> :P
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: go to that dir?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, no.
<yofel> ah, it's only because now the very first thing failed
<smartboyhw> That's quick:P
<yofel> ahoneybun: short stop
<yofel> a word about dh_install
<yofel> with multi-binary packages like digikam, 'make install' by default installs to debian/tmp/
<yofel> after that it copies the files into the individual directories as the install files say
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: oh I see that file is in the debian dir
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, yeah:)
<yofel> so what "dh_install: kipi-plugins-common missing files (usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/actions/debianscreenshots.*), aborting" tells you is
<yofel> it failed somewhere in debian/kipi-plugins-common.install
<yofel> now you can check in ./debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/hicolor/... what files are actually there
<yofel> but what you usually want to do is just remove the "usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/actions/debianscreenshots.*" line from kipi-plugins-common.install
<yofel> so do that for now
<ahoneybun> yofel: ./debian/kipi-plugins-common/usr/... and so on
<yofel> it copies FROM ./debian/tmp/ INTO ./debian/kipi-plugins-common/
<yofel> so ./debian/kipi-plugins-common might be incomplete right now
<smartboyhw> Guys, we have two hours to test the amd64 images before it's published.
 * yofel can't test
<yofel> ahoneybun: wrong file
<ahoneybun> I see that
<ahoneybun> yofel: ok still more things in there that need removing
<yofel> actually, lets make a bit more talkative just for learning purposes
<ahoneybun> oh?
<yofel> ahoneybun: save it, you're doing it right
<ScottK> Riddell: As long as no one's computer explodes during testing, I'd release in two hours with amd64 to whatever degree of testing is done.
<ScottK> No available hardware here though.
<yofel> ahoneybun: now wait a moment
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 4.11?
<smartboyhw> Explodes!!!!! XD
<ahoneybun> yofel: I should look in the tmp dir
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah that's what I told skaet 
<yofel> ahoneybun: now you can watch what it actually does
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what about it?
<ScottK> OK
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what are you testing for release in 2 hours?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, 13.10 Alpha 1.
<yofel> hm, not quite :/
<ahoneybun> oh
<smartboyhw> amd64 image actually
<bkerensa> Any final comments on the Mir news today? :) We are publishing a "Flavors reaction to Mir default" here soon
<bkerensa> ;p
<yofel> ahoneybun: anyway, continue as you're doing now. I'm busy for a while
<ahoneybun> ok
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, em Riddell has it
<smartboyhw> We aren't using Mir. That's it,
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: oh I already got that bit :) just wondering if there might be more
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, I don't think so...
<smartboyhw> Ask ScottK and Riddell plz,
<Riddell> not much more to say
<ScottK> bkerensa: FYI, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10 refers to an announcement by Ubuntu engineers and refers to Olli Ries as a Mir developer.  Neither of those is correct.  He's a Canonical manager that's part of their product strategy team, not, AIUI, part of the Ubuntu engineering team.  It's a Canonical announcement by someone with no real connection to Ubuntu as a distro.
<bkerensa> yeah
<smartboyhw> Good night guys, see you tmr with a fresh Alpha 1 build.
<bkerensa> ScottK: Fixed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: "With its current design, we enable all dependent derivatives to run unmodified on top of this new stack. "
<ahoneybun> does that mean kubuntu as well?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> It probably would work ~OK, but we won't set things up to work that way.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: yea
<Riddell> ahoneybun: compositing is so fragile it would add a load of bugs to run it on top of XMir, and that's unfair on our users and upstreams
<ahoneybun> Riddell: agreed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/784196/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: putting those missing files into a .install file would be the first step
<ahoneybun> oh boy 
<ahoneybun> the usr/share/locale?
<Riddell> translations
<Riddell> is there a -data package?
<Riddell> yes digikam-data
<yofel> note: libkipi.mo is for not-installed
<yofel> and there's digikam-data AND kipi-plugins-common for data files. Split appropriately
<yofel> though I think those icons all go into kipi-plugins-common
<Riddell> why is libkipi.mo for not-installed yofel?
<yofel> Riddell: conflicts with kde-l10n (libkipi is in KDE SC)
<Riddell> ah hah
<yofel> I should actually talk to upstream about that. That shouldn't even be built
<ScottK> Is digikam using an embedded libkipi or the system one?
<soee> hi, i see only 1 package failed for saucy only ?
<yofel> ScottK: system one
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> ScottK: it just doesn't care whether you actually build the internal one or not when it comes to translations
<yofel> there it simply installs  po/*
<ScottK> Yes, definitely something to talk to upstream about then.
<Darkwing> someone should tell Jono that mir/xmir is not what we are doing. https://plus.google.com/114419073019603780828/posts/FNSEnpALpjp
<Darkwing> riddell ^^
<yofel> that's not what he said there though
<yofel> I know they're testing all DE's on XMir
<jono> Darkwing, I didnt say that
<jono> Darkwing, it just says that the desktops run technically
<jono> not that flavors have confirmed to ship mir
<Darkwing> the comments reflect confused users 
<jono> Darkwing, which comments? I only saw one confused comment on G+
<Darkwing> I was tagged in one. I'm not trying to be a pain about it, just noting that KDE will not support it and neither will kubuntu
<Darkwing> as if now. listing a DE that has stated it will not smooth it as working is slightly misleading. intentional or not. 
<Darkwing> if =of
<Darkwing> damn my mobile 
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: hey
<jono> Darkwing, I think it was pretty clear that it was about the desktop technically working
<Darkwing> It might have been. I was just noting, sorry if it came across wrong.
<ahoneybun> hey jono
<jono> hey ahoneybun
<jono> Darkwing, no, no worries :-)
 * Riddell declaires alpha 1 ready
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> I'm out for the evening, text me if I'm needed
<Darkwing> Riddell: I would if I could. :)
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I have you number somehow lol
<ahoneybun> *your
<Darkwing> I believe I have it listed in Google.
<Darkwing> I just don't know if it's my mobile or Google Number
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: yep it's on my phone ;)
<Darkwing> 260 or 619?
<ahoneybun> 619
<Darkwing> Google Voice.
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> h
<Darkwing> Okay, must make lunch for the kids. :)
<lordievader> I'm testing the Saucy Alpha 1 amd64 when I try to install it I get the error "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141". Report this bug to ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> lordievader: please use ubuntu-bug
<lordievader> Also, I get no status bar, is it related?
<shadeslayer> it should attach the logs
<skaet> Riddell,  ScottK - images published,  announce mail sent.   FYI.
<ScottK> Thanks skaet.
<ScottK> Riddell: You'll want to drop your migration block now.
<manchicken_oa> Howdy.
 * shadeslayer looks at ld taking up 35% of memory and goes :O
<ScottK> manchicken_oa: Howdy.  Here's your build in progress in the archve (Failed before prior to the 2 hour mark): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.92-0ubuntu8/+build/4751533
<manchicken_oa> shadeslayer:That's impressive.
<shadeslayer> well, it's FF
<shadeslayer> can't say I'm not surprised, but it's still a shock :P
<manchicken_oa> ScottK:Sweet! It's been far longer than 2hrs.
<shadeslayer> also probably the reason for the FTBFS ( something causes a OOM )
<ScottK> Yep.
<manchicken_oa> ScottK:Why does it take so long, isn't it just one package?
<ScottK> It's one HUGE package and arm is slow.
<manchicken_oa> Gotcha.
<manchicken_oa> I'll have to familiarize myself with this build process.
<ScottK> Building qt4-x11 on arm can take over a day.
<shadeslayer> silly arm
<manchicken_oa> Wow.
<manchicken_oa> I need to get an arm device.
<manchicken_oa> Did you ever see that gigantic HP I used to have?
 * shadeslayer is still waiting for Low power Intel chips to hit the market
<ScottK> Just be glad we don't have to support mips like Debian does.  It makes arm seem like a speed demon.
<manchicken_oa> I gave that old HP to my mother-in-law. She's going to give it back to me today, I'm going to set it up as a test box.
<shadeslayer> yofel: does : collect2: error: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed] seem like a OOM to you?
<manchicken_oa> Riddell: Re Mir: If I installed Ubuntu, then I installed kubuntu-desktop, do I need to do anything else to clean up to keep things nice and pretty for Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> oddly the machine has 8 GB's of memory and I see half of it unused
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, only if dmesg shows an OOM
<shadeslayer> manchicken_oa: we won't support that configuration I'm afraid
<yofel> (I think)
<shadeslayer> [10874515.035761] Out of memory: Kill process 18261 (ld.bfd.real) score 209 or sacrifice child
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> *grumble*
<shadeslayer> how is this even happening though
<shadeslayer> I see over 4 GB's of memory free
<yofel> not sure, you're on amd64 right?
<shadeslayer> yes
 * shadeslayer stops mysql
<shadeslayer> swap is completely full though
<ScottK> manchicken_oa: Not yet, but we don't know how it'll work once all the Mir stuff lands.
<yofel> then the free mem you see now was probaby in use before
<yofel> add more swap and try agian? ^^
<shadeslayer> odd ... stopped a couple of services, trying again now :)
<manchicken_oa> ScottK: I'm at work right now, but nobody else is.
<manchicken_oa> They're all outside playing volleyball for our fourth of July party.
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> Mem:          7857       7756        101          0          6       4339
<manchicken_oa> I think I want to just go home now :)
<ScottK> I'm trying to understand IRS forms.
<ScottK> I win.
<manchicken_oa> ScottK: You could just use TurboTax...
<ScottK> It's not those forms.
<ScottK> These are the ones you deal with after you fire an accountant for incompetence and then years later the IRS notices stuff is missing.
<manchicken_oa> Ah, amending prior returns?
<ScottK> No, this is confusion over 941 payroll withholding.
<ScottK> Someone doing the Alpha 1 announcement for kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> BTW, I learned today that ROFTL is "Record of Federal Tax Liablity".
<ScottK> Not sure if it's a coincidence or someone at the IRS has a sense of humor.
<shadeslayer> uhhh http://paste.kde.org/784346
<manchicken_oa> Nice
<yofel> shadeslayer: blame calligra being stuck in proposed
<yofel> fixed days ago
<manchicken_oa> shadeslayer: Is that the same build that ScottK was doing?
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> yeah thought so
<shadeslayer> flipping ARM
<manchicken_oa> I don't see a timestamp on it.
<shadeslayer> time stamp?
<manchicken_oa> shadeslayer: I was just wondering if we're sure it's from the build that's currently going on.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> usually it's not
<shadeslayer> because no one runs -proposed anymore
<shadeslayer> if they are, they shouldn't be
<manchicken_oa> Pocket:
<manchicken_oa> Proposed
<manchicken_oa> That?
<yofel> Riddell: btw. in case I forgot to tell you: your opencv package is missing a library package -> libopencv-superres2.4
<shadeslayer> yes
<manchicken_oa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.92-0ubuntu8/+build/4751533
<shadeslayer> see http://pad.lv/u/calligra
<shadeslayer> 0ubuntu8 is in -proposed
<manchicken_oa> I'm gonna run. Catch you all later.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ubunntu4 - 7 never made it to release, so before you get too excited, make sure it's not fixed already.
<shadeslayer> exactly
<shadeslayer> I just used --force-overwrite for now :P
<shadeslayer> brb
<ScottK> The one that made it to -release would never have made it if it hadn't been forced.
<ScottK> I think forcing into -release and then not clearing up after is the real problem.
<Riddell> yofel: yeah I know, how did digikam get compiled without that?
<shadeslayer> well crap
<shadeslayer> kwin is completely messed up
<shadeslayer> if I start kwin, my entire display is black
<ScottK> "distraction free"
<shadeslayer> :D
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: knwon bug
<soee> so Riddell when alpa1 will be released ?
<yofel> Riddell: I hacked a quick package for that together so it builds
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: the fix is in beta 2
<yofel> (i.e. without description etc.)
<Riddell> soee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/alpha-1/ ?
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: if you use opengl =1.2 it works
<soee> Riddell, release upgrade also will work?
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: oh? I moved the old kwinrc and logged out and back in
<shadeslayer> and it works
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/1310-alpha-1-available-testing
<Riddell> soee: yep
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: bug number?
 * Riddell out
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: hmm I don't have the bug number here but the title is something like black screen with opengl > 1.2
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: the issue is the color correction which when disabled let the shader black :/
<shadeslayer> kde bug 321217
<ubottu> KDE bug 321217 in compositing "Kwin returns black screen on gl > 1.2" [Grave,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321217
<dantti_laptop> yes this one
<dantti_laptop> with kwin from master it's working fine now
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sounds like something for the Alpha 1 release notes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dantti_laptop figured out what's wrong
<shadeslayer> basically GLColorCorrection=true in kwinrc should be removed or set to false
<yofel> put it into the release notes so people know about that...
<soee> shadeslayer, whole screen black ?
<shadeslayer> well, it
<shadeslayer> *well, it'll only happen when you have previously enabled color correction and upgrade
<shadeslayer> but yeah, should be put into the release notes
<shadeslayer> skaet: ^^
<shadeslayer> oh, right, wiki
<shadeslayer> can just edit myself
<soee> is there a big difference 13.04 and 13.10 atm ?
<shadeslayer> humbug, can't find my yubikey
<skaet> shadeslayer, yup.  :-)  (and thanks!)
<shadeslayer> okay can someone add it to the problem list?
<shadeslayer> because I can't find my flipping yubikey
<shadeslayer> yofel: ScottK skaet ^^
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> clicking "Details" on the nepomuk kcm takes so much time to come up -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: like this?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yep, looks fine now
<ScottK> soee: Yes.
<yofel> W: libkdegames6: symbols-file-contains-debian-revision on symbol _ZN10KGameKeyIO11eventFilterEP7QObjectP6QEvent@Base and 939 others
<yofel> -___-
<ScottK> sed is your friend.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: FYI, there's Muon related mail on kde-devel.
<yofel> thanks symbolshelper for making that un-reviewable...
<yofel>  libkasten2core2.symbols |  713 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++------------
<yofel>  1 file changed, 547 insertions(+), 166 deletions(-)
<yofel> nothing is supposed to be missing...
<ScottK> You can tell the symbolshelper the version to use so you don't end up with debian-revision-on-symbol.
<yofel> ah, that was kdegames. Here it simply decided to move some of the symbols around in the file
<ScottK> I see.
<yofel> Quintasan: how's kopete feeling?
<ScottK> Someone might investigate where /usr/include/solid has gone off to.
<yofel> nirvana in 4.11
<yofel> though I still have
<yofel> kdelibs5-dev, plasma-widget-networkmanagement: /usr/include/solid
<yofel> it's just not part of kde-workspace anymore
<ScottK> contour needs it.
<ScottK> Not sure what else.
<ScottK> afiestas_: Did something happen to /usrs/include/solid from -workspace in 4.11 or did we mess up the packaging somehow?
<yofel> it was removed together with the networkmanagement stuff IIRC
 * yofel remembers looking for it
<ScottK> Fun
<yofel> if it's modemmanager that's needed, that's now shipped inside networkmanagement 0.9.0.9
<yofel> pnm 1.0 has it seperate
<ScottK> [ 62%] Building CXX object contourd/CMakeFiles/contour.dir/location/network-engines/solid/SolidNetworkNotifier.o
<ScottK> cd contourd && /usr/bin/c++   -D_BSD_SOURCE -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG
<ScottK>  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -I. -I../../contourd -I../../contourd/location -I../../contourd/recommendation -I.. -I/usr/include/qt4/phonon -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtHelp -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -
<ScottK> I/usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/default -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/KDE    -o CMakeFiles/contour.dir/location/network-engines/solid/SolidNetworkNotifier.o -c ../../contourd/location/network-engines/solid/SolidNetworkNotifier.cpp
<ScottK> ../../contourd/location/network-engines/solid/SolidNetworkNotifier.cpp:22:42: fatal error: solid/control/networkmanager.h: No such file or directory
<ScottK>  #include <solid/control/networkmanager.h>
<yofel> there's still a 'solid-actions-kcm' in kde-workspace, that seems to be all that's left
<ScottK> That's from trying to rebuild contour
 * ScottK needs to go.
<ScottK> BBL
<yofel> plasma-widget-networkmanagement: /usr/include/solid/controlnm09/networkmanager.h
<yofel> which needs fixing too...
<Quintasan> yofel: Dead, I didn't touch for the whole day
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-28
<yofel> Quintasan: any chance of looking at it tomorrow? I think we're done otherwise
<Quintasan> yofel: not really, I'm going to be busy tomorrow, care to take a look at that?
<yofel> will do, if nobody else gets to it first
 * yofel off to bed, good night
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are things?
<ahoneybun> valorie: got a skin for my phone, got more things for my ps vita
<ahoneybun> you?
<valorie> i'm good; getting ready to leave for Spain next week
<ahoneybun> sweet
<valorie> think about coming along to Akademy next year
<valorie> it's a great experience
<ahoneybun> what me?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> valorie: I might think about it, would be awesome just not sure if I could
<valorie> it's a great way to get to know all the upstream people
<ahoneybun> there has been some sad talk about kubuntu on the dev list
<valorie> ubuntu-devel ?
<ahoneybun> kubuntu-devel
<ahoneybun> about the mir and wayland talk
<valorie> oh, I haven't hit that one yet
<valorie> well, it's a big deal
<ahoneybun> I understand but one person was talking about jumping ships and that kubuntu devs don't care about fixing this and that
<valorie> I hope that Canonical thinks very deeply about what forking away from Debian will mean
<ahoneybun> valorie: Canonical is forked already
<ahoneybun> not all the deb files will work with ubuntu and other buntus
<valorie> we've been part of the deb. ecosystem for a long time
<ahoneybun> but it has been degrading slowly
<valorie> of course
<valorie> patching is always a part of life
<valorie> we submit patches to Debian all the time
<ahoneybun> tbh I would not put it past ubuntu to go on it's own package format
<valorie> the ubuntu devels used to do so as well
<valorie> I hope that continues
<ahoneybun> but they do not have the force to do it
<valorie> so what do you think we, kubuntu, should do?
<ahoneybun> valorie: I would like a debian base so we can work together better with upstream
<ahoneybun> I always liked the LMDE
<valorie> leaving ubuntu would mean leaving LP and PPAs behind
<valorie> also, does Debian need another derivative?
<ahoneybun> no but it is a excellent base
<valorie> personally, I want us to remain part of ubuntu, and KDE
<ahoneybun> that's why there are so many
<valorie> of course
<valorie> that and the community are why I chose Kubuntu in the first place
<ahoneybun> I like where we are it is just annoying to be thrown to the side by ubuntu
<valorie> sure, but how best to respond?
<ahoneybun> build a better relationship then they have with GNOME
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> and i don't think they are "throwing us to the side"
<valorie> sure, I agree we need better relationships with all the flavors
<ahoneybun> they are not thinking of other derivatives when making moves
<valorie> they are forging ahead on their effort to have Unity on all devices
<ahoneybun> anyway this is offtopic maybe lol
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I don't think so -- this is kubuntu development
<ahoneybun> yea guess so
<valorie> unfortunately, they are not doing so in an open, community manner
<ahoneybun> no that is for sure
<valorie> this makes it more difficult to work with them
<ahoneybun> no one knew about mir till recent months
<ahoneybun> I kinda which ubuntu was a monthly release a bit
<ahoneybun> like work on this make it awesome and then release that in jan 
<valorie> see this article and the followups: http://lwn.net/Articles/554758/
<ahoneybun> then work on something else
<valorie> we can't package monthly
<valorie> nor does that follow KDE release scheds
<ahoneybun> KDE is releasing updates monthly
<ahoneybun> or 3 months?
<ahoneybun> anyway I saw Thomas's work on G+
<ahoneybun> I see it this way
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Release_Schedule
<ahoneybun> work with ubuntu to get kwin up to speed with mir, work with debian to get wayland up to speed, keep x somehow or crash
<ahoneybun> maybe 3 months then?
<valorie> I suggest you read what martin has to say in the followup to the LWN article
<valorie> that isn't to say that a year down the road, he won't change his mind, IF other distros also adopt mir
<valorie> but I think that possibility is vanishingly tiny
<valorie> and Canonical isn't making it easy or even hardly possible for them to do so
<valorie> anyway, you and I can't solve this
<ahoneybun> no way for sure
<valorie> either time or our devels will solve it, or we
<valorie> 'll have decisions to make
<valorie> nothing any of us can do about it all now
<ahoneybun> I'm scared of having to go to a different distro when the time comes
<valorie> I'm not worrying about it, because that does nothing
<valorie> life changes
<valorie> that's always true
<ahoneybun> well not now but letter
<ahoneybun> later
<valorie> no point in worrying
<ahoneybun> only Chakra and openSUSE have focus on KDE like I want
<ahoneybun> and they are not debian base
<ahoneybun> d
<valorie> in 9 months or so from now, things will be much more clear
<ahoneybun> yea once 14.04 starts taking shape
<valorie> that's too far in the future to worry about
<ahoneybun> ye
<ahoneybun> a
<ahoneybun> anyway I did not get digikam to build yet
<ahoneybun> I just renamed all the installing pages
<ahoneybun> to installation
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> I'm not a packager by any means lol
<valorie> what do you think of my suggestion about doing subpages for the various choices a person can make in preparing the disk?
<ahoneybun> that would be sub-sub pages lol
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> as it is a sub page of the /Installation/DiskSetup/FullInstall
<ahoneybun> or something in those lines
<valorie> they don't have to be OUR pages, but I think we should at least point somewhere
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> Links to other pages?
<valorie> I searched but didn't find good pages to point to
<valorie> so we might have to do it ourselves
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I do agreed it is the most important step
<valorie> anyway, we'll get it all done
<valorie> not sure how much time I'll have for the next month however
<ahoneybun> I've been really slow on work tbh
<valorie> we started early, so no stress
<ahoneybun> also those screenies are 13.04 not 13.10
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> yea it was like the month after the release
<valorie> placeholders for now
<ahoneybun> but that is easy to change 
<valorie> although they aren't likely to change greatly
<ahoneybun> just need to get them before release
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> all images will have to be checked at the end
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> and the wording checked for accuracy
<ahoneybun> seems Riddell is working on the server
<valorie> but that's much easier than writing it all at the last minute
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> he is on the board on trello no
<ahoneybun> now
<ahoneybun> he made 2 cards and marked one done
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> for sure
<ahoneybun> seems someone is working on a script to get the wiki on to the server
<ahoneybun> the text
<ahoneybun> manchicken  it seems
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so you think that's the way to go?
<valorie> just html/css?
<valorie> not a CMS?
<ahoneybun> for a server, yes
<ahoneybun> don't know cms
<valorie> drupal etc.
<ahoneybun> idk what it does and such
 * ahoneybun is clueless
<valorie> if you want to see a site built in it, look at Linuxchix.org
<ahoneybun> that would be nicer
<valorie> editing tools are builtin, so rather than sshing in to work on pages or transfer work up
<valorie> those with the proper login just go in and fix
<ahoneybun> that sounds awesome
<valorie> lots of plugins, etc.
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> making helping easy too like how the wiki made it
<valorie> exactly
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> looks pretty too
<valorie> we never got to a discussion on the list about it
<valorie> or if someone did, I missed it
<ahoneybun> the server is still young so
<ahoneybun> I could really make it look nice ;)
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> I also fixed the links for the name change to Installation
<valorie> yes, you said
<valorie> just catching up on the trello
<valorie> any more thoughts about the best place / how best to do social media?
<valorie> maybe even on Welcome?
<valorie> esp. if we get buttons
<ahoneybun> well I have the G+ covered but no clue on 
<ahoneybun> FB
<ahoneybun> I did place a G+ on the welcome page
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> the main index I mean
<valorie> ah, I saw that
<valorie> a link on top doesn't look very good
<valorie> I think we need buttons on the bottom
<ScottK> Anyone got commit rights for calligra?
<ScottK> Except for kubuntu_build_calligraactive.diff is looks like all our patches should be upstreamed.
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://drupal.org/node/1163536
<ahoneybun> thats for the code not a wiki
<valorie> yes, just a for-instance
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> we have to be sure to have some caretakers for the sites we link to
<valorie> or it ends up being bad
<ahoneybun> yea I'm doing the G+ so far
<valorie> http://mashable.com/2011/03/11/add-social-sharing-buttons/ is a nice general article
<valorie> huh, you are linking to G+ page for documentation
<valorie> rather than the Kubuntu Community page
<valorie> I disagree with that choice
<valorie> the place for the G+ Doc link/button, is where we discuss getting involved with documentation
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> for the general readers, that won't be helpful
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: fixed the links btw
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> looks great!
<ahoneybun> thanks
<valorie> interesting, I guess we have no fb presence
<valorie> not too surprising I guess
<ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kubuntu/108126262549262?fref=ts
<ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kubuntu/534456569914164?fref=ts
<valorie> hmmm, nothing pops up in twitter either
<valorie> I wonder who owns that?
<valorie> there is nothing there
<ahoneybun> idk
<valorie> the other one has lots of images
<ahoneybun> pretty yes
<ahoneybun> Stephen P Mazzitelli kubuntu has been undersold for too long as a great KDE distro (suse usually gets all the credit)
<ahoneybun> the person was born in 2004?
<ahoneybun> makes them what 9?
<valorie> This Page is automatically generated based on what Facebook users are interested in, and not affiliated with or endorsed by anyone associated with the topic. See More
<valorie> strange
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ps2_linux_contents.jpg lol
<valorie> huh
<valorie> https://www.facebook.com/KUBUNTU.USERS?fref=ts
<ahoneybun> seems we need a official page
<ahoneybun> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07934
<valorie> that would be good, IF we have a person to keep it current/clean, etc.
<valorie> I can't do that
<ahoneybun>  maybe me
<valorie> if you have time, that would be great
<ahoneybun> I can update daily or so, I usually have at least a few hours to work wit
<ahoneybun> with
<valorie> and be sure to send info to the council
<ahoneybun> should send info about that g+ doc page too lol
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> you are part of the council lol
<ahoneybun> what the devel list?
<valorie> I spoke too soon; there are some twitter accounts
<valorie> the devel list is public
<valorie> please don't send login info there
<ahoneybun> no no
<ahoneybun> just asking about making it and inform them of the g+ doc page
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> sent
<ahoneybun> Now I am off
<valorie> niters
<valorie> btw, this hasn't been updated for months: https://twitter.com/kubuntu_news
<ahoneybun> seems
<ahoneybun> night
<valorie> sweet dreams
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 WIP, most of 4.10.80 in saucy, moving ones stuck in -proposed to -release, raring: kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> Wow, no red light in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.90_saucy.html :O
<valorie> do the oranges still need work, though?
<smartboyhw> valorie, yes. well, maybe a few only.
<valorie> sounds good
<valorie> ahoneybun said he had no build success with digikam
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please update smokekde from bzr before uploading.
<bkerensa> http://prism-break.org/  <--- Can Kubuntu be added?
<apachelogger> ask them, not us? :P
<apachelogger> Project ERROR: Module does not define version.
<apachelogger> \o/
<palasso> bkerensa, I think they added only distros that fully adhere to FSF's guidelines
<bkerensa> palasso: they added Linux Mint which does not
 * mgraesslin thought debian was not FSF compliant
<bkerensa> yeah 
<palasso> whoups! they changed that list from last time I checked....
<bkerensa> apachelogger: it would need to be proposed by Kubuntu
<bkerensa> apachelogger: Clem did Mint's Pull Request
<palasso> Before a week they had FSF endorsed distros... Now they changed it completely... Yes Kubuntu is very valid to be put there!
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: the compliance part is for the first distro
<apachelogger> not all of them
<apachelogger> certainly mint is not fsf compliant either ^^
<valorie> https://github.com/nylira/prism-break/issues
<bkerensa> Although I call Clem on saying they avoid the privacy issues Ubuntu has
<apachelogger> ehm
<valorie> https://github.com/nylira/prism-break/issues/126#issuecomment-19898104 is Mint's application
<apachelogger> bkerensa: feel free to add kubuntu then
<bkerensa> apachelogger: ok
<bkerensa> https://github.com/nylira/prism-break/issues/194 <-- Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> valorie, meh:(
<valorie> meh?
<smartboyhw> valorie, unhappy of ahoneybun not able to package.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I think he ran into trouble and no one was around to help
<valorie> maybe tomorrow....
<smartboyhw> Can someone really think of an idea to make dh_python2 install kajongg into /usr/bin/games? I can't make it out...
<apachelogger> ah the mails I have to read
<mgraesslin> don't complain - I had 17 unread bug mails this morning in my inbox
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: dh_python2 - calculates Python dependencies, adds maintainer scripts to byte compile files, etc.
<apachelogger> no, because it does not do install stuff :P
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: it's not the amount it's the bullshit in them :P
<mgraesslin> :-)
<mgraesslin> get a coffee, something nice to eat and enjoy reading
<ScottK> valorie: digikam can be a tough one.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: FSF is not DFSG compliant either.
<mgraesslin> that I did not know
<ScottK> The GFDL with invariant sections that the FSF endorses for documentation isn't DFSG free.
<ScottK> At the FSF, code wants to be free, but documentation, not so much.
 * mgraesslin has never read the GFDL
<mgraesslin> cc is just much easier to setup
<ScottK> bkerensa: "Note: Mozilla Firefox is technically not completely free software, as Mozilla recommends non-free add-ons on their website." is pretty much nonsense.
<bkerensa> ScottK: Where is this non-sense located?
<bkerensa> nonsense even
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> nvm found it
<mgraesslin> wtf is icecat?
<ScottK> One of the rebranded mozilla products.
<ScottK> sunbird maybe?
<mgraesslin> "GNU IceCat is the GNU version of the Firefox browser."
<apachelogger> nice kitteh
<valorie> haha
<ScottK> Weird.  DIdn't know that.
<mgraesslin> me neither
<valorie> they seem to be mixing two issues there
<ScottK> At least.
<valorie> one is opting in/out of prism
<valorie> the other is FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ScottK> So now isn't trisquel the distro that is so committed to user's freedom that they thought it was essential to make it impossible for users to load the firmware to get their hardware to work?
<bkerensa> hah icecat
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> one cannot make dpkg-source leave .git inside the tar apparently -.-
<ScottK> Of course I think it's cute how everyone seems to be convinced pretty much every technologically capable country on the earth isn't doing the exact same thing.
<ScottK> Most of avoiding having your information collected is about how you transmit data and where it goes to.
<ScottK> What OS you run is pretty much unrelated.
<apachelogger> ^ same thing I thought
<apachelogger> it also mentions tor though
<apachelogger> way down on the page :P
<bkerensa> ScottK: Unless the OS transmits you're data by default
<apachelogger> ScottK: it certainly helps not havign your OS call home though ^^
<bkerensa> Har 
<ScottK> Wure.
<ScottK> Sure even
<mgraesslin> if I got correctly my complete communication is intercepted in britain - OS or tor won't change that
<apachelogger> also I think the data OSes transmit are not the problem really
<bkerensa> I have a gripe against KDE btw :)
<apachelogger> it's more user space applications calling home with questionable data
<bkerensa> Akademy should not be in the summer
<bkerensa> :P
<mgraesslin> well sending all your thoughts to Amazon might be a problem ;-)
<ScottK> But, for example, when Firefox is giving you search recommendations, those come from the network.
<bkerensa> You guys steal valorie in the prime of the Conf Season :)
<valorie> lol
<ScottK> So using firefox doesn't help much.
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: but I need porn recommendations from amazon :(
<valorie> I think that comes from using students for free labor, bkerensa
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: use nepomuk!
<apachelogger> sec
<bkerensa> valorie: vAkademy problem solved then you can come to OSCON/CLS
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> also, the prime conf here is LFNW
<bkerensa> indeed
<valorie> pff on oscon
<bkerensa> I am getting Mozilla to sponsor LFNW next year
<bkerensa> :)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: https://plus.google.com/101588423559652288894/posts/K1pT2YEyj7N :P
<bkerensa> Lanyard and maybe a party
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> they used to sponsor; that will be nice
<valorie> Friday night party!
<bkerensa> I will def be there next year
<bkerensa> and hopefully bring more Mozillians
<bkerensa> valorie: I might be up there more often though :) applying for a job in Seattle
<valorie> cool
<bkerensa> ok sorry for turning kubuntu-devel OT
<bkerensa> ;p
<apachelogger> yofel: so, getting the qt5 meta source to build will require foreach x in find -type d .; mkdir $x
<apachelogger> which will of course fail to work as soon as something starts expecting other crap within .git
<apachelogger> but that problem exists pretty much regardless of whether it's atomic or monolithic source
<apachelogger> the problem is that dpkg-source eats .git and there is no way to not have it do that (i.e. .git is part of the default excludes but one cannot explicitly mark .git for inclusion)
<apachelogger> other option would be to make it a non-native source
<apachelogger> then .git would supposedly be preserved
<apachelogger> yofel: thoughts?
<ScottK> Someone please port contour to work with the NM stuff in p-w-nm.
<apachelogger> !info contour
<ubottu> contour (source: contour): a context centric shell for the Plasma Contour Active workspace. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 77 kB, installed size 380 kB
<apachelogger> ScottK: poke sebas?
<yofel> apachelogger: "fun"
<apachelogger> actually I think we need non-native
<apachelogger> I am still getting the no version defined error with empty .git
<apachelogger> going to try with the entire .gits
<yofel> if it works go ahead. I know that non-native totally did not work for our recipe'd stuff
<yofel> but your script is probably fine
<apachelogger> yeah I think you cannot have non-native recipes
<yofel> you can, but then bzr dailydeb tries to be "intelligent"
<yofel> I'll leave the rest to your imagination
<apachelogger> python software being smart
<apachelogger> hahaha
<smartboyhw> yofel, well can you have a look at the status page and see what packages need to be fixed (for symbols and install files) so I can fix it and make it into saucy today? :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'm sure you'll enjoy kopete
<yofel> the thing Quintasan gave up on
<smartboyhw> yofel, why did he give up again?
<yofel> ENOTIME
<smartboyhw> yofel, !?
<smartboyhw> What's ENOTIME?
<yofel> he was busy with other things
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh alright.
<smartboyhw> My happy time then. Sigh.;P
<yofel> (read as ERROR_NO_TIME)
<yofel> system error codes are cryptic like that, like ENOSPC ;P
<apachelogger> why that's cryptic :P
<debfx> is that the error code for "no space for proper error names"? ;)
<yofel> that would be ENOPROPERRCOD no?
<valorie> not enough fish
<debfx> more like ENPRPCOD
<smartboyhw> yofel, is it that when it's a fuzz we refresh patches?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> dpkg-source fails otherwise
<smartboyhw> Guys, uploading kopete ~ppa1 but am expecting to fail. It is just a test build ONLY since I know it failed but dunno where it failed so I want to look at the more-easier to read LP logs.
<smartboyhw> In file included from ../../libkopete/private/kopeteviewmanager.cpp:37:0:
<smartboyhw> ../../libkopete/kopetecontact.h:242:28: error: 'virtual QList<KAction*>* Kopete::Contact::customContextMenuActions(Kopete::ChatSession*)' cannot be overloaded
<smartboyhw>   virtual QList<KAction *> *customContextMenuActions( ChatSession *manager );
<smartboyhw>                             ^
<smartboyhw> ../../libkopete/kopetecontact.h:237:43: error: with 'virtual QList<KAction*>* Kopete::Contact::customContextMenuActions(Kopete::ChatSession*)'
<smartboyhw>   virtual KDE_DEPRECATED QList<KAction *> *customContextMenuActions( ChatSession *manager );
<smartboyhw> !?!?!?!?!?!?!
<smartboyhw> Looks like kopete has bad code.
<afiestas_> ScottK: That directory does not exists anymore
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: signature clash
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: paste .cpp and .h of that file
<apachelogger> yofel: seems to work with .git, so I'll go non-native
<yofel> smartboyhw: that might be from the do_not_break_api patch
<yofel> I think there was some talk yersterday about it
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh yeah?
<apachelogger> dh_auto_clean gets stuck -.-
<smartboyhw> ...
<apachelogger> because qtwebkit loops on itself :@
<apachelogger> :@ WEBKIT :@
<smartboyhw> :@
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, yofel the kopeteviewmanager.cpp: http://paste.kde.org/784688/
<smartboyhw> The kopetecontact.h http://paste.kde.org/784694/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> Hmm, Riddell can you make opencv 2.4.5 publish?
<smartboyhw> Ah, it's in NEW
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'll fix it properly before doing that
<smartboyhw> Riddell, alright:)
<soee> smartboyhw, hows the work on beta2 going ?
<Riddell> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.90_saucy.html
<soee> ah so only kopete left ? the yellows are 'fine' right ?
<smartboyhw> soee, kopete only.
<smartboyhw> Heck, we have problems with patchs it seems..
<smartboyhw> soee, some are fine. (Mostly at least)
<soee> what i wonder is if kopete worked fine before (beta1) what happend that now it failes ?
<smartboyhw> soee, patch.
<yofel> smartboyhw: what's failing now?
<smartboyhw> code problems.
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh, you didn't see what I said?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> In file included from ../../libkopete/private/kopeteviewmanager.cpp:37:0:
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> ../../libkopete/kopetecontact.h:242:28: error: 'virtual QList<KAction*>* Kopete::Contact::customContextMenuActions(Kopete::ChatSession*)' cannot be overloaded
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw>   virtual QList<KAction *> *customContextMenuActions( ChatSession *manager );
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw>                             ^
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> ../../libkopete/kopetecontact.h:237:43: error: with 'virtual QList<KAction*>* Kopete::Contact::customContextMenuActions(Kopete::ChatSession*)'
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw>   virtual KDE_DEPRECATED QList<KAction *> *customContextMenuActions( ChatSession *manager );
<yofel> didn't you look at yesterday's log?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> !?!?!?!?!?!?!
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Looks like kopete has bad code.
<smartboyhw> And you said it was the patch.
<yofel> IIRC that patch was added in 4.10.80
<smartboyhw> yofel, I can't find the relative ones
<smartboyhw> s/relative/related
<yofel> check if it's still needed as I recollect a discussion on packagers between Riddell and some kopete dev
<smartboyhw> yofel, rm the patch?
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t10:06 
<yofel> I'll take a quick look, but I'm rather busy here at work today so can't help much
<yofel> smartboyhw: if I read git right that patch is half-applied upstream
<yofel> that's where your issues come from 
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, I'm cherry-picking that patch soon.
<yofel> nono, that's already part of 4.10.90
<yofel> that's why you're having problems
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> u know that installer crashed on the daily ?
<Riddell> cortexA9: nope, what happened?
<Riddell> which daily?
<cortexA9> 28 june
<cortexA9> it crash with an error
<cortexA9> i tried it
<cortexA9> seems an ubiquity error
<Riddell> ubuntu-bug ubiquity  should do the right thing for reporting it
<yofel> hm, seems like the upstream commit fixes the ABI relevant parts of the API
<yofel> smartboyhw: so I guess you can drop it
<yofel> Riddell: or was there something else that the patch was fixing? As ours is longer than what upstream committed
<Riddell> no it's just there for ABI/API
<Riddell> it's from upstream but if they committed something different then drop ours
<yofel> smartboyhw: ^
<apachelogger> qt5 forkbombs my system
<apachelogger> it's really awesome
<apachelogger> also apparently my sysrq is not working
<apachelogger> I probably should not have gotten out of bed today
<apachelogger> was a terrible idea obviously
<soee> someone expirienced this error when trying to lunch vm: http://pastebin.com/KDzxBhUm ?
<yofel> apachelogger: read /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> I hereby declare the system as it is bullshit for development
<apachelogger> I shall create a package that removes bullshit and inserts development mode
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> we are at the point where you need to patchy patchy your system because it's not doing what it is supposed to do
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah ah
<apachelogger> I am also not sure how exactly it managed to forkbomb considering my ulimit is 1024
<palasso> You might be interested in this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_xmir_benchmark&num=1 thnx again for not going mir or xmir :)
<apachelogger> ah phoronix
<apachelogger> science at work
<shadeslayer> ^
<Riddell> I feel that will be the killer blow for Mir
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doubt it
 * shadeslayer grumbles about how k3b does not show progress info when erasing discs
<Riddell> oh well, worth a shot
<Riddell> you still use optical disks?
 * Riddell updates kwin packaging "kde-window-manager suggests weston, advised by upstream"
<yofel> shadeslayer: it will be a killer for the other flavours that also gain nothing by running on xmir
<yofel> lets see how much they can improve that for 14.04
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1195723] 13.10 Alpha-1 Plasma Netbook Interface has no favorites @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195723 (by Marco Parillo)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: was checking if my drive still works
<shadeslayer> because I still need the disk drive to install OS X
<soee> there is a strange bug in dolphin
<soee> if i open dolphin and have a tab with location opened after some time this tab starts duplicate
<soee> so i had dolphin active in background and after hour, one tab duplicated like 10 times
<soee> i think the same will happen for each tab
<smartboyhw> Uh guys, shouldn't kopete-dbg recommend kopete instead of kopete-dbg?
<yofel> smartboyhw: uh, that's all sorts of wrong, yeah
<yofel> though I'm wondering what the best alternative would be
<yofel> either go the debian multi-package way and suggest libkopete4 | kopete
<yofel> or rather depend on them = binary:Version
<smartboyhw> yofel, W: kopete source: dbg-package-missing-depends kopete-dbg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it should depend on kopete
<smartboyhw> Should I depend on kopete?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you pointed it to the wrong person:P
<Riddell> so I did, working with one eye today
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<yofel> well, quassel does usually auto-complete shadeslayer here first as well
<yofel> dunno why
<smartboyhw> OK, soon to upload kopete to Ninjas.
<Riddell> interesting, Rebecca Black OS, a Kubuntu derivative using Wayland http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/
<BluesKaj> Riddell, inertesting ...wonder why the image is so large, 1.7Gb
<Riddell> BluesKaj: download it and find out :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, have you ?  :)
<ScottK> afiestas_: It looks like it moved to networkmanagement and contour needs some porting.  Do you know if anyone is working on that?
<afiestas_> ScottK: it did not, it got removed
<ScottK> OK.  Then by coincidence, networkmanagement has almost identical code in it.
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: W: nepomuk-core: transitional-package-should-be-oldlibs-extra libs/optional
<yofel> oops
<yofel> it should
<shadeslayer> and smokeqt probably depends on the wrong qwt package
<ScottK> Which one?
<shadeslayer> I suspect it depends on libqwt-dev when it should depend on libqwt5-qt4-dev
<shadeslayer> oh hah
<shadeslayer>   * Remove qwt, it's not in main
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> We have packages for qwt and qwt5.
<shadeslayer> why is smokeqt still in main?
<ScottK> qwt is qwt6 at this point.  
<Riddell> kdebindings was in main for pykde used by ubiquity
<ScottK> The only reason qwt5 still exists is because pyqwt never got ported to qwt6 and won't.
<Riddell> dunno why smokeqt is but germinate knows all
<xnox> i somehow thought ubiquity was becoming more pure qt, maybe not.
<yofel> shadeslayer: you fixing nepomuk-core or should I?
<shadeslayer> IIRC I made kdeplasma-addons explicitly depend on qwt5 since depending on qwt did not make it pick it up
<shadeslayer> yofel: can do in a moment
<Riddell> xnox: pyqt yes indeed
<shadeslayer> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> thanks
 * yofel feels like killing plasma one of these days if he doesn't find out what steals his keyboard focus all the time
<yofel> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<yofel> shadeslayer: plz ping me
<shadeslayer> yofel: ssup
<yofel> hm... again
<shadeslayer> yofel: k
<ahoneybun> hello all
<shadeslayer> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: whats up
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't get it. When I get a knotify popup, keyboard focus seems to go to plasma (with <tab> I can shift through icontasks without having much effect)
<shadeslayer> not much, finally have a working computer again, so building a rootfs for my N7
<yofel> it's been doing that for a while now... (since ~4.10.3?)
<shadeslayer> yofel: that seems odd
<shadeslayer> for me the focus is always on the window I'm typing in
<yofel> to then focus quassel I click on the window -> focus goes somewhere else after a second -> I click on quassel again and can type
<yofel> it's freakin' annoying
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: pingly
<shadeslayer> damnit
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> I needed to discuss the colorcorrection bug on upgrade
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably report it upstream too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah, but why report it when I can just fix it myself
<shadeslayer> should be trivial enough to write a upd script
<yofel> wasn't that already fixed in 4.10.90?
<ScottK> Did it happen because of something of ours or is it a more general issue?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: general issue for people upgrading from 4.10 to 4.11
<shadeslayer> well ... people like me who enabled color correction
<shadeslayer> yofel: I am not sure, I couldn't figure out much from the commit on bugzilla
 * shadeslayer emails Martin
<Riddell> 4.10.90 installs and runs good here
<yofel> good, then all that's left is for smartboyhw to finish kopete
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you logout, add GLColorCorrection=true to kwinrc and login again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and tell me if the screen is black for you
<Riddell> mm ok
<yofel> Riddell: one thing, let me check if some and artwork are up to date
<shadeslayer> should be added under [Compositing]
<yofel> ScottK: those were the ones you touched, right?
<ScottK> I touched kdeartwork.
<yofel> ok, artwork is good
<ScottK> yofel: Also smokekde
<Riddell> shadeslayer: makes no change here
<ScottK> That should be it.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, so everythign works? awesome
<shadeslayer> *everything
<yofel> smoke isn't 
<yofel> uploading
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ok, so we need to wait for smoke to be published, then Riddell can upload to the archive
<Riddell> moi?
<yofel> I could do it later if someone got the packageset right...
 * yofel should look at that over the weekend
<shadeslayer> no need to pester Martin
<Riddell> mm, we have systemd-services on our images instead of pm-utils
<shadeslayer> I already mentioned that :(
<shadeslayer> not sure how that ended up 
<shadeslayer> +there
<Riddell> upower depends on systemd-services| pm-utils
<shadeslayer> and from what I can tell, we want pm-utils
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop still has pm-utils on its images
<shadeslayer> not sure why systemd-services came before pm-utils there
<ScottK> yofel: cjwatson updated the packageset after 4.10.80 was all in so it should be ~OK.
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop only ends up with pm-utils cos checkbox recommends it
<yofel> oh nice. I'll check later then if nobody gets to it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can I get help with digikam?
<yofel> gotta run for now, bye
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sure, what's the ec2 dns again?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu@ec2-54-227-30-58.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkface.so.2
<ahoneybun> yea
<Riddell> that soname version changed
<Riddell> let me look around
<shadeslayer> I could upload as well if everything is done right now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you go for it if you're ready
<ahoneybun> so LD_LIBRARY_PATH = "path"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: k
<Riddell> ahoneybun: we need the libkface1 package turned into a libkface2 package for the new soname version
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> different versions
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so change that in debian/control
<ahoneybun> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Please don't upload that one as I'll be gone a big chunk of this afternoon and not available to do the New.  Let someone else upload it, so you can.
<genii> More widgets disappeared again today after latest updates :-/
<ScottK> Don't think anything in KDE changed today.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: going to make the change?
<ahoneybun> I'm looking
<genii> Also nvidia 313 fail with kernel 3.10 , had to revert to 304
<ahoneybun> seems to have fixed that error
<ScottK> genii: I new nvidia 319 just got released for saucy, maybe that then?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm I see no activity in the byoby screen
<ahoneybun> I did not run that...
<ahoneybun> I knew I forgot something
<ahoneybun> 50%
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what are you doing?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> building
<ahoneybun> ran debuild -nc
<Riddell> ahoneybun: could you stop it and run byobu so we can coordinate?
<ahoneybun> yea how though
<ahoneybun> nvm
<Riddell> ahoneybun: now libkface1.install needs to become libkface2.install
<Riddell> and add back the library to libkface2.install
<ahoneybun> ...
<ahoneybun> pulled the trigger a bit fast
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: Tag saucy already exists.
<shadeslayer> :S
<smartboyhw> yofel, wut? Finished already.
<shadeslayer> saucy was tagged at rev 77? what
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=77&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 77 | little Changes
<smartboyhw> Guys, kopete done. Please release 4.10.90 to saucy.
<shadeslayer> trying
<shadeslayer> analitza is giving issues
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, analitza?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, that's a green light.
<genii> ScottK: Unfortunately the /var/lib/dkms/<nvidia-version>/<number>/build/make.log gets wiped with new version install. Guess perhaps I'll logoff, try install 313 to copy off the log and pastebin, then return
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: about E_NO_TIME <-- you will get this from me when exams are near
<Quintasan> apachelogger mostly emits E_NO_BEER
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, same as me too:P
<smartboyhw> BTW, 10th to 30th E_NOT_IN_HK
<smartboyhw> July I mean
<genii> OK, back in a bit
<smartboyhw> E_IN_UK_DUE_TO_STUDY_TOUR.
<ScottK> genii: I've no idea about details, just saw it mentioned.  I don't have any systems that need proprietary video drivers.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: that was a fast cut
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: fancy
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/784880/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: quirk of debhelper, if you change the .install file you need to remove the install bits from the debhelper log else it doesn't run them again
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds/+packages
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-
<ahoneybun> no that you removed the text so fast
<Quintasan> Everything built save for text-ui on i386
<Quintasan> God damn it
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> it just built
<Quintasan> what the hell
<shadeslayer> was just about to say that
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, oh, you faced the famous new library version problem. This is the worst of all worlds for me:(
<Quintasan> @_@
<smartboyhw> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
<ahoneybun> oh
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ah, voila
<Riddell> ahoneybun: want to add the library files to libkface2.install ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: shouldn't it tag the version?
<shadeslayer> instead of release
<Riddell> ahoneybun: then remove the install bits from libkface2.debhelper.log and debuild -nc
<ahoneybun> confused
<Riddell> ahoneybun: let me do it
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> is that adding the lib files?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah, libkface2.install was empty I just added the name of the file for it to install
<ahoneybun> you did it all
<ahoneybun> I could have tried to remove the install stuff
<soee> are there any chances to get 4.10.90 for raring today ?
<shadeslayer> I can run the script for that once I upload it for saucy
<shadeslayer> but the flipping script isn't running -.-
<soee> :(
<shadeslayer> I suppose I can delete the saucy tag in analitza
<Riddell> apoi: jtechidna: this e-mail might be for you http://paste.kde.org/784898/
<jtechidna> Riddell: apoi != apol :P
<Riddell> oh really?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: but we did get a new icon for 2.1
<Riddell> hah, sorry apoi 
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that 2.0.65-0ubuntu1 ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yup
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/dT3RCMu.png
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so it needs libkface1 now
<Riddell> ahoneybun: who what where?
<ahoneybun> package libkface1 is not in control info
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so 1 reference in debian/control and some in debian/rules to update
<ahoneybun> change the 1 to 2 in those files
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: muon-discover --application firefox  really takes up excessive CPU
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep
<ahoneybun> done
<Riddell> ahoneybun: debuild -nc
<ahoneybun> k
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: kapptemplate is busted?
<genii> I confirmed the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-313-updates/+bug/1195667 and added the console output since it also has some messages not in the make.log
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1195667 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-313-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-313-updates 313.30-0ubuntu1: nvidia-313-updates kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> ==Package kapptemplate from the PPA differs from bzr, continue [Y/n]? 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<smartboyhw> !?!?!??!?!?!!?/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: view diff, continue, take note to fix up before you upload it
<shadeslayer> yep, that's what I'm doing
<shadeslayer> just wanted to let smartboyhw know
<shadeslayer> because it looks like he forgot to update bzr
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I committed but didn't push, sorry. Pushed just now.
<smartboyhw> Apologies:(
<shadeslayer> np
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think it worked!
<ahoneybun> ls
<Riddell> ahoneybun: awooga!
<smartboyhw> Eh guys, I need to sleep, see you tmr.
<ahoneybun> yea it made a .deb!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dpkg --install the .debs to test they install
<Riddell> ahoneybun: run lintian on them
<ahoneybun> dpkg --install digikam?
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing  to see if there's any other new files 
<Riddell> dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm, something wrong with it
<ahoneybun> seems
<Riddell> ahoneybun: let's rebuilt it from the start
<ahoneybun> debuild?
<Riddell> probably all the partial rebuilds confused something
<shadeslayer> boo, Riddell forgot to push to bzr as wekll
<Riddell> oop
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> plz sync, I'll skip it for now and do it manually once you've sync'd bzr and the ppa
<Esokrates> hi, I am running saucy (installed today) ánd kde 4.11 shows a black workspace a few seconds after the spalsh screen ended with nothing but the mouse cursor
<Esokrates> is this a known issue being worked on?
<Esokrates> i have additionally installed appmenu krunner and now it takes a minute till my workspace shows up 
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: known issue
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Esokrates> so kwin crashes at startup?
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: remove GLColorCorrection=true
<shadeslayer> or set it to false
<shadeslayer> will be fixed in 4.10.90
<Esokrates> GLColorCorrection is set false in my case by default 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-workspace_4.10.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu13.10~ppa6_source.changes uploaded
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: oh .. odd ... try moving the kwinrc file to kwinrc.bak
<shadeslayer> and login again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bzr crapped out, so I have to run the script again -.-
<Esokrates> did not change anything :-(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check if kscreen 1.0 can be SRU'd meanwhile?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why should it be?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: afiestas_ wanted it SRU'd IIRC
<afiestas_> not wanted, it fixes crashes
<afiestas_> you don't update, kubuntu users don't get those fixes
<Riddell> afiestas_: is there a changelog or somethin with bug numbers?
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: sorry, out of ideas :(
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: check if the guest account works
<Esokrates> okay
<afiestas_> Riddell:  if we do releases is for a reason :s, but yes anyway http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kscreen.git&a=tag&t=v1.0
<afiestas_> specially http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318936 is quite annoying
<ubottu> KDE bug 318936 in kded "Crash when applying config - KScreen::Output::id (this=this@entry=0x0)" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<afiestas_> since some laptop remove the screen when the laptop lid is closed
<Esokrates> guest account works fine ... odd ... i did not change much ... it is a new install
<Esokrates> only thing i did which made the situation very worse was compiling and installing appmenu runner
<shadeslayer> well .. it's most certainly your config then
<shadeslayer> since the guest account works
<Esokrates> sure ... maybe trying to move .kde to .kde.bak?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> logout -> do that in a tty -> login
<afiestas_> Esokrates: would be nice if you could pin pon the real reason
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: when you alt + tab on the black scree, do you get corrupted graphics of some sorts?
<afiestas_> I suspect this has something to do with removing the starting song :)
<Esokrates> wait i am trying to move kde to kde.bak
<Esokrates> or should i try the alt tab issue before?
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: the startup song can make your screen go black? :O
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: please try alt + tab first
<Esokrates> okay
<Esokrates> i get an empty box ... nothing else happens
<Esokrates> (the box where the thumbnails are usually in)
<shadeslayer> aha, so seems like kwin is running
<Esokrates> yeah 
<Esokrates> i suppose plasma is dead when starting
<Esokrates> okay moving .kde now
<Quintasan> Drawing on desktop feature in Plasma is killer feature
<afiestas_> heh
<afiestas_> I can reproduce the issue
<afiestas_> I wonder if everybody is being able to reproduce this and nobody is saying shit
<shadeslayer> what issue
<Esokrates> okay everything is fine doing that
<Esokrates> so i am repeating all my config stuff now and logout and login after every single settings to troubleshoot
<afiestas_> Esokrates: I can reproduce this issue with my  lapto
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: 4.10.80 worked fine for me on first boot ( except for the black screen issue which was fixed by disabling color correction )
<afiestas_> laptop, I never notice because I almost never removed
<afiestas_> shadeslayer: that black screen dissapeared after a while?
<afiestas_> what is happening to Esokrates and I I think is plasma-desktop beign executed after kplash dies
<shadeslayer> afiestas_: I was not patient enough :)
<afiestas_> so tehre is a moent where we don't have kplash or plasma-desktop, getting there a nice black screen
<Esokrates> i suppose you mean me:  the black screen disappears after a minute or so
<shadeslayer> I set about trying to figure out what went wrong with kwin since I could see some corrupted graphics when doing alt + tab
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<afiestas_> Esokrates: it depends on how fast your pc is
<Esokrates> sure
<Esokrates> my pc is damn fast 
<afiestas_> with ssd's things can change
<afiestas_> so ksplash is killed fast, but the boot process is not complete
<afiestas_> in my laptop takes good 30seconds at least with an empty acc
<Esokrates> not sure about that, because splash takes the same amount of time as usual for me (at least it seems to be like that)
<Esokrates> but it has to be config related as moving .kde did the trick ...
<Esokrates> i am playing around a bit now trying to figure out ... if i find something i will report it ... i am willing to provide as much information as you need
<afiestas_> Esokrates: I think we'll need it
<afiestas_> there is somethign wrong for sure
<Esokrates> okay c ya
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/784916/
<shadeslayer> whai
<shadeslayer> makes no sense
<Esokrates> i have figured it out: selecting start with empty session is the reason for the long wait :-)
<Esokrates> but the black screen shows up after the slightest config change ... but lasts only for a second
<Esokrates> when selecting start with empty session for plasma the wait is 30 seconds to one minute for me
<Esokrates> hope someone can reproduce this
<shadeslayer> how in the hell did korundum build when there are patches that were applied upstream still in the package @_@
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Maybe I didn't push to bzr
<Quintasan> let me check
<shadeslayer> bad Quintasan
<shadeslayer> bad bad Quintasan
<Quintasan> I didn't
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you do anything to it?
<Quintasan> I can push it now
<shadeslayer> haven't done anything
<shadeslayer> feel free to fix
<Esokrates> shadeslayer: does that make sense with the empty session?
<shadeslayer> I get to re run the script from top \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will push the initial stuff I uploaded when it built
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: no idea, maybe afiestas_ would know
<Esokrates> shadeslayer: can you try it on your setup?
<shadeslayer> Esokrates: will do in a bit, working on getting 4.10.90 out first
<Esokrates> okay thanks 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Done
<shadeslayer> thx
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Please also check kcron, kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers, kde-workspace and kopete
<Quintasan> Though the rest should work
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace was already fixed
<Riddell> afiestas_: what's a good test case for that bug?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1195806 for your SRU browsing
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how did it do?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: 28% :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's the upload going?
<ahoneybun> so it is still building
<ahoneybun> Riddell: my power reset
<shadeslayer> Riddell: minor bumps along the way
<Esokrates> shadeslayer: here is the bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321723
<ubottu> KDE bug 321723 in general "Black screen at start up when selecting "Start with empty session"" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> acl
<shadeslayer> *ack
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1195815 available for your backporting powers
<ubottu> bug 1195815 in raring-backports "Please backport amarok 2:2.7.1-0ubuntu3 (universe) from saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195815
<Esokrates> one last thing: the splash screen transistion to plasma is only smooth without a short black screen in between if you move the .kde directory. The slightest change (like moving a panel) produces a short black screen at next login 
<Esokrates> thank you very much for helpin figuring this out 
<shadeslayer> script done till ktuberling
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<afiestas_> Riddell: Monday bof means I won't be able to attend most probably
<afiestas_> I will be busy with QtCS
<afiestas_> probably the same for apachelogger at least with the bits connected to Phonon
<afiestas_> s/connected/related/
<kubotu> afiestas_ meant: "probably the same for apachelogger at least with the bits related to Phonon"
<Esokrates> damn it ... i was right ... it is related to appmenu (actually it is a combination of two settings: start with empty session and export menu to title bar button)
<Esokrates> checking both is responsible for a long black screen
<Esokrates> i will edit the bug report
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is it goign?
<shadeslayer> grumble
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdesdk-strigi-analyzers_4.10.90-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<shadeslayer> kde-base-artwork_4.10.90-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you please upload those two?
<shadeslayer> mplayerthumbs_4.10.90-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<shadeslayer> Riddell: everything else was uploaded
<yofel> shadeslayer: weird... yes it should tag the version, seems like Riddell committed something by accident a while ago
<yofel> it was only 'bzr tag' before r186
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah well, I used --force now
<shadeslayer> so, what do we do, write script to retag ?
<yofel> hm, not really, just revert this:
<yofel> -        subprocess.check_call(["bzr", "tag"])
<yofel> +        subprocess.check_call(["bzr", "tag", release])
<yofel> i don't think we need to remove the tags
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> what I mean is, I already committed the saucy tag
<shadeslayer> to all the repos
<yofel> yeah, I don't mind that, but now the version tag is missing
<shadeslayer> actually lemme push those, so we can sort this out
<yofel> do so, I can do some quick bash scripting to retag that
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably certain that we can delete the saucy tag and replace it with the right trag
<shadeslayer> *tag
<shadeslayer> now, where did I put my fancy script to push everything
<yofel> pwd=$(pwd); for dir in *; do cd $dir/bzr; bzr push :parent; cd $pwd; done
<shadeslayer> yofel: not quite, needs --overwrite as well
<shadeslayer> because tags conflict
<shadeslayer> for myDir in *; do if [ -e $myDir/bzr ]; then cd $myDir/bzr; echo "Pushing $myDir"; bzr push --overwrite :parent; cd $curDir; fi; done
<shadeslayer> is what I used :)
<yofel> fancy :P
<shadeslayer> ( curDir defined elsewhere )
<ScottK> apachelogger: You still owe me a list of the packages we want to extend our MRE to.
<shadeslayer> yofel: pushed, do you magic :)
<yofel> thannks
<shadeslayer> !find libvirtodbc_r.so saucy
<ubottu> Package/file libvirtodbc_r.so does not exist in saucy
<ScottK> Quintasan: What is a "New upstream bet release"?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> where it's a sure bet that more bugs were introduced than fixed :P
<ScottK> yofel: That doesn't narrow it down much.
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas why nepomukstorage would completely skip /usr/lib/odbc : http://paste.kde.org/785042/
<shadeslayer> ( strace output from mck182 )
<shadeslayer> mck182: this is on raring right?
<mck182> yes
<mck182> 4.11b1
<yofel> shadeslayer: I know whe have an odbc related patch in soprano
<yofel> check that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> IIRC wasn't that for unix-odbc?
<ScottK> Yes
<yofel> I noticed nepomuk not working right in neon too btw.
<yofel> I simply don't get to debug it :S
<shadeslayer> doubt that it's related to mck182's issue
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> mck182: did you compile your own soprano?
<shadeslayer> or did you use the packaged one
<mck182> aha...I did compile it myself sometime ago
<shadeslayer> right
<mck182> but I think there was a package update for it...?
<shadeslayer> mck182: we have a couple of patches https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/soprano/saucy/files/head:/debian/patches/
<shadeslayer> mck182: make sure the compiled version is still not installed / overriding the package one?
<mck182> good idea
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you upload the packages that got rejected?
<ScottK> How many?
<shadeslayer> 3
<ScottK> Sure.  Point me to .dsc's
<shadeslayer> kdesdk-strigi-analyzers, kde-base-artwork, mplayerthumbs
<yofel> re-tagging done
<shadeslayer> uhm okay wait
<yofel> kde-base-artwork o.O
<yofel> ah, probably because the dep was gone
<shadeslayer> http://netrunner-linux.com/kubuntu/kde-base-artwork_4.10.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> http://netrunner-linux.com/kubuntu/kdesdk-strigi-analyzers_4.10.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> http://netrunner-linux.com/kubuntu/mplayerthumbs_4.10.90-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^]
<ScottK> Do I need to do artwork too?
<shadeslayer> yep, got rejected
<ScottK> OK.  dsc for that too please.
<ScottK> Oh, nevermind
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: cool ( re tagging )
<shadeslayer> wasn't there a statistics tool that tracked the number of uploads one person does?
<yofel> root      1905  1.2  0.8 209100 16776 ?        Sl   22:10   0:01 /usr/bin/unity-system-compositor --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 13 --vt 7
 * shadeslayer can't find that anymoer
<yofel> bware, i'm running xmir
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> unsupported stack alert :P
<yofel> :P
<yofel> I still haven't watched the latest video about it, only read the comment from martin on g+ about it
<yofel> this was probably the worst time to install it, because I now have no idea what it changed (with beta2 and kernel 3.10 being installed at the same time...)
<ScottK> The second video was better.
<yofel> at least kwin opengl works on my netbook fine now, so i'm not too unhappy
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. launchpad shows how many packages you uploaded, no?
<shadeslayer> yes, but there was another tool
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you were a MOTU, this wouldn't be a problem ...
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> there we go http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~stefanor/ubuntu-activity/
<shadeslayer> second video?
<shadeslayer> I've only seen the one where all of the DE's were demo'd
<ScottK> dput ubuntu *.changes is always fun.
<yofel> brrrrr, I need to do the rc1 initial upload
<yofel> I'm hardly noticible in that cake :D
<shadeslayer> indeedly
<ScottK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sKQnDAPEA4
<shadeslayer> hm, should I start the initial upload for raring?
<ScottK> Those three are uploaded.
<yofel> wait
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks
<yofel> if you backport, please do to staging
<yofel> ninjas raring is for 4.10.5
<shadeslayer> roger
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded kdesdk-strigi-analyzers so over to you for New.
<yofel> and use -u medium
<yofel> otherwise that'll take a week
<ScottK> Is 4.10.5 released?
<yofel> not that I know of
<yofel> tnyblom was committing related stuff to the release tools, so they're working on it
<shadeslayer> bah
<yofel> meh, I don't see what's wrong with that video :/
<shadeslayer> I can't stop hitting print screen when I try to hit F12
<shadeslayer> the keys are too close together
<shadeslayer> yofel: me neither :P
<ScottK> We know Canonical has to maintain the X stack in good shape for 13.10 because they need to be able to backport it to 12.04 for their hardware enablement stack.
<ScottK> So I think we can really just wait and see how things develop.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you try and backport things to Quantal/Precise
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: Hey! I have a simple feature request for muon-updater: close the window after an update is complete without errors. Else notify the user via knotify. Why? I always hit the 'apply updates' button and minimize the window. But it's not needed anymore when the update is finished succesfull. :)
<yofel> not yet, there wasn't much time between finishing raring and starting beta2
<yofel> I'm not sure whether we want to backport to quantal
<yofel> it would be a special case really as it's the only 18month support release we have
<shadeslayer> it's still supported right?
<shadeslayer> atleast till saucy is out
<yofel> well, we can try.
<ScottK> raring is 18 months
<yofel> ooooh
<ScottK> The 9 month thing starts with saucy
<yofel> huh? I thought raring was 9
<ScottK> (IIRC)
<ScottK> Maybe i'm wrong
 * yofel checks
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> no raring is 9 months AFAIK
<ScottK> OK
<yofel> raring goes EOL  January 2014 
<ScottK> In any case, I think we should just do devel -1 for PPA backports of the new KDE version.
<ScottK> I think doing devel -1 and current LTS is overkill.
<yofel> well, with the hooks it's not much work
<ScottK> Who's doing security updates on the PPA?
<yofel> the question is rather whether it's doable
<yofel> me
<yofel> (anything I find)
<ScottK> With devel - 1, you can assume people will upgrade when the release happens and not worry to much.
<ScottK> With LTS, you have to assume people may be using the PPA packages for years.
<yofel> that's not much different when LTS is devel -1 though
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's too much work with all the automation we have
<yofel> you would have to never to backports to LTS then
<yofel> *never do
<shadeslayer> and people seem to be generally happier when releases are backported
<shadeslayer> ( I've seen alot of praises for 4.10 being backported all the way to LTS )
<yofel> I remembered another reason why I didn't backport beta1
<yofel> I  never added support for kde-release-specific backport hooks
<yofel> 2 things I know though that need thinking about:
<yofel> 1) precise needs at least boost 1.49 backport (works in neon)
<yofel> 2) NM stuff was removed from kde-workspace, pnm 0.9.0.9 doesn't build in precise
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<yofel> because it needs NM >= 0.9.8
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> precise has .4
<shadeslayer> not sure if I'm comfortable about backporting boost
<ScottK> BTW, I rescored some builds to try and get the key packages early in the dependency built.
<shadeslayer> what's the default boost in precise btw?
<yofel> it doesn't conflict with existing binaries so should be safe
<yofel> 1.46
<shadeslayer> ScottK: awesome
<yofel> our backports use 1.48
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I can tell you.  You ware not comfortable backporting boost.
<shadeslayer> and we can't use 1.48 because?
<yofel> can't remember, something didn't build
<ScottK> Better to fix KDE to build with the older boost in the PPA than try to update boost.
<yofel> maybe it was fixed
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> we can upload and see what breaks after that
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * shadeslayer will upload raring tonight, then try quantal/precise on Monday
<yofel> still doesn't change that I need to extend the backport script
<shadeslayer> oh right, what exactly do you mean by <yofel> I  never added support for kde-release-specific backport hooks
<shadeslayer> like : 4.10.90_precise_hook ?
<yofel> well, if you edit the hooks now for 4.10.90, I can't backport 4.10.5 anymore
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> that's why I only did  raring
<shadeslayer> should be trivial?
<yofel> well, I need probably a dozen lines of code to handle "4.10.80" being mapped to 4.11
<yofel> I can do that later, and rename all scripts
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I'll do it now as I'm thinking about it anyway
<shadeslayer> :D
 * ScottK waves a bright shiny object
<shadeslayer> a sonic screwdriver?
<shadeslayer> then we could just point it at kubuntu-batch-backport and things would just work
<yofel> won't happen unless we get sonic salamanders
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe an idea would be to have folders like $ubuntu_release/$kde_release
<shadeslayer> and then you just mv $kde_release to whatever is the latest for bug fix releases and have a separate one for rc's
<shadeslayer> i.e. precise/4.10.5 and precise/4.10.80
<shadeslayer> plus, we already specific the ubuntu release and the kde release to the backport script
<shadeslayer> so just add 5-6 lines and it should work?
<yofel> oh, that would be a way, and needs 0 change to the script
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> then for each subsequent release you just mv the kde version folder
<shadeslayer> or even better
<shadeslayer> call then stable and next
<shadeslayer> stable -> stable KDE releases
<shadeslayer> next -> RC/Betas
<yofel> you don't move anything
<yofel>   -b --hookdir <path>               location of the backport hooks [./backport-hooks]
<shadeslayer> oh hah :D
<yofel> but yeah, stable/next would be an idea. or rather stable/unstable to match upstream
<shadeslayer> yeah, unstable sounds better
<yofel> so we move things to backport-hooks/stable, I make the script point there by default, we add a new backport-hooks/unstable folder for 4.11
<yofel> that we can point to by hand
<yofel> that's trivial
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> you could even make it a bit smart
<shadeslayer> try and extract the last 2 digits of the version
<shadeslayer> if those are > 80, use unstable
<shadeslayer> well, > 80 but not 0,1,2,3,4,5
<shadeslayer> scratch that last statement :)
<yofel> yeah, I'll do that in the next commit after moving stuff probably
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<yofel> first part done
<shadeslayer> raring uploaded
<shadeslayer> waiting for email flood
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you setup the status page for raring 4.10.90
<yofel> uploaded where to?
<yofel> can do
<shadeslayer> staging
<yofel> hm, you upload faster than lp processes :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> this server has a insanely good upload speed :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you rescore kde4libs in staging?
<yofel> done, and poke me later to give you access to that
<shadeslayer> will do
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Link?
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> starts in 15 minutes
<yofel> tell me again why you uploaded with low urgency?
<shadeslayer> seems like the builders are pretty free
<yofel> now yes, can be completely different in an hour
<yofel> ah well, with some luck we'll be fine
<shadeslayer> well, a) weekend, I doubt there will be uploads over the weekend
<shadeslayer> or rather, the number of uploads over the weekend would be low
<yofel> true, and killing half of the neon builds probably helps too ^^
<shadeslayer> b) seems a bit of abuse of power to bump urgency for something that isn't *that* urgent, we have 4.11 packages, so there's no immediate rush to get them out over the weekend
<yofel> not really, I just have a trauma from when I did that and it took me a week
<shadeslayer> it took a week to build the packages :O
<yofel> sure, the build queue's were like 12h most of the time
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> I wish LP was more like OBS
<shadeslayer> so many builders on OBS
<shadeslayer> k sleeping
<shadeslayer> night
<soee> i see raring is building :)
 * yofel moved status scripting on qa to /home/kubuntu
<yofel> I hope I broke nothing
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah, just uploaded it
<shadeslayer> yofel: wfm
<soee> shadeslayer, how long it might take to build all packages >
<shadeslayer> soee: anything between 12-36 hours I suppose
<shadeslayer> while nothing should break
<shadeslayer> but if something does, people might not be around due to the weekend and breakage might  only get fixed on Monday
<soee> shadeslayer, already faild :S
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah, ignore those for now
<yofel> soee: you want to track http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.10.90_raring.html
<yofel> and gwenview failed because of FUD
<soee> what is fud
<shadeslayer> food
<shadeslayer> gwenview failed because of food
<yofel> right, lunchpad as we say
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> we did not feed the mighty lunchpad
<yofel> it eats your builds for no reason
<genii> And your brains.
<shadeslayer> zombiepad?
<ScottK> hmmmm .... brainz .....
<soee> ];
<soee> if i assign program to activity, than remove this activity
<soee> this program wont show up until i go system settings and remove its settings :<
<ScottK> Who did symbols for kde4libs?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5809185/
<yofel> me :/
<yofel> those don't show up in the ppa logs though
<ScottK> That's because the PPA doesn't have armhf
<yofel> true, I'll upload u2
<ScottK> yofel: Once the kde4libs build on armhf is done, please fix up the armhf symbols.
<ScottK> Great.
<soee> okular and perlkde failed :<
<yofel> soee: as a rule of thumb: if an amd64 build fails but the i386 one is in dep-wait it's most likely archive skew
<yofel> I'll worry once the i386 build fails too
<soee> ok
<yofel> ScottK: just to make sure, I can mark all of that arch=!armhf, yes? http://paste.kde.org/785102/
 * yofel does this the proper way and actually fetches all build logs
<yofel> this doesn't quite seem to work :S
<ScottK> The symbolshelper doesn't seem to infer that no diff in a build log means the existing one is correct.
<ScottK> So I'm not surprised.
<ScottK> I believe the answer to your question is yes.
<yofel> yeah, I remembered that too. I'll upload what I have
<yofel> there's lots of other symbols added that look like they'll be MISSING on other archs in the next build
<yofel> mostly templinst stuff though
<ScottK> Perhaps through it at a PPA to check.
<yofel> good idea
<ScottK> s/through/throw//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Perhaps throw it at a PPA to check."
<manchicken> Howdy howdy howdy.
<ScottK> manchicken: Howdy
<manchicken> ScottK: Did that thing ever build?
<ScottK> It did.
<manchicken> Also, do you know what Riddell wanted with that Python wiki script?
<manchicken> *sweet*
<manchicken> How bad did I screw you up?
<ScottK> Not at all.
<manchicken> Well that's a pleasant surprise :)
<ScottK> I do have one question though ...
<ScottK> I noticed that where we changed is actually already modified in a previous patch.
<ScottK> It's a patch of a patch.
<ScottK> Could you look at the two patches together and let me know what we ought to send upstream?
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<manchicken> Which patches? Also, I don't remember the package name.
<soee> yofel, got my last question ?
<yofel> no
<soee> <soee> yofel, how is it that half of all packages waits for kdelibs5-dev and thers no such package on the list >
<yofel> kdelibs5-dev is one of the binary packages built by kde4libs
<soee> ah ok, thank you
<yofel> that's what they were really waiting for
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-29
<soee> ok im going to sleep, lets hope tomorrow raring packages are ready :)
<manchicken> Riddell: You wouldn't be around by some odd coincidence, would you?
<yofel> yep, plenty of the new symbols are arch=armhf
 * yofel uploads kdelibs and falls off the chair
<yofel> good night
<ScottK> manchicken: calligra
<ScottK> manchicken: You want another one?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143377794/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.kubrick_4%3A4.10.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<manchicken> Un moment...
<manchicken> This one isn't so easy.
<manchicken> I've gotta download the libqt4-dev package in order to get the headers.
<manchicken> Stupid question: GLES and glext... what's the difference?
<manchicken> Why include both?
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy building in saucy-proposed, raring: WIP in Ninjas | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<manchicken> ScottK: You're going to need someone who knows these APIs.
<manchicken> ScottK: The typedef's result in the exact same size and precision (8-byte int on amd64 at least), but there is a conflict btween the GLES2 and the glext includes which I don't know how to resolve without breaking stuff.
<manchicken> I'm gonna run, and then I'll be back.
<manchicken> I'm back.
<manchicken> ScottK: Does anybody know this library?
<ScottK> manchicken: Not in Kubuntu.  I know on armhf, which is the only place this fails, we have only GLES and not GL.
<ScottK> So it's going to work with GLES or not at all.
<manchicken> So then maybe we should throw a conditional around the includes for GL.
<manchicken> There's gotta be an arch-specific preprocessor symbol we could test for
<ScottK> I'm sure there is.
<ScottK> manchicken: I think it should look for GL/GLES as that's what the code cares about.  We know how that relates to architectures in Ubuntu, but it's not a fundamental relationship.
<ahoneybun> hey manchicken
<manchicken> ahoneybun: Hey
<ahoneybun> manchicken: are you working on the script to pull things from the wiki?
<manchicken> ahoneybun: I am, kinda... I don't have much information about the specs.
<ahoneybun> manchicken: oh ok
<manchicken> I have a script which is mostly working against Wikipedia (nobody told me which wiki, so I'm assuming mediawiki and wikipedia is an obvious choice).
<manchicken> ahoneybun: If you have more specs I'd be happy to take them into account here.
<ahoneybun> no sure what you mean by specs
<ahoneybun> *not
<manchicken> Requirements
<manchicken> Like, Riddell said he didn't want to pass in a URL, but I don't know what he wants to take as input then.
<manchicken> So I changed it up and now you pass in a wikiword.
<ahoneybun> maybe anything with the categorydocumentation?
<ahoneybun> I mean we can just take the text from each page, more work but still a option
<manchicken> Which wiki is this gonna hit? Ubuntu?
<manchicken> Then, the other two questions are does the Wiki have an API, and which flavor of WikiMarkup is it?
<ahoneybun> kubuntu wiki, idk, moinmoin
<manchicken> What do you want for the input?
<manchicken> You want to provide a page name or a URL or what?
<ahoneybun> like have it take the content from a page name I gues
<ahoneybun>  /kubuntu/kubuntudocs/welcome
<manchicken> ahoneybun: As much as I'd love to code something new (no joke, I would), what about this: http://moinmo.in/MoinDump
<ahoneybun> so it can dump page content to html?
<ahoneybun> kubuntu wiki uses moinmoin but they limit the the abilities we have
<manchicken> Well it says it can
<ahoneybun> yea I'm wondering if I should test it
<manchicken> We probably should.
<manchicken> The question is does whether it makes a web request or a DB query :)
<ahoneybun> not for me today off to bed
<ahoneybun> anyway off I go
<smartboyhw> Anyone doing 4.10.5 upload?
<smartboyhw> Damn, that script failed for 4.10.5.
<smartboyhw> yofel, Riddell ScottK do you guys get Permission denied (publickey) when running the kubuntu-initial-upload script!?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, apachelogger ^
<smartboyhw> ... Why does new symbols in analitza appear not in a saucy build but in a raring build!?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, how's digikam?
<valorie> smartboyhw: he went to bed quite awhile ago
<valorie> last I saw, Riddell was telling him to rebuild it
<valorie> perhaps when R comes back online he'll know the status
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, fine, thank you and you ?
<lordievader> I'm doing good too, editing the Kubuntu Docs a bit :)
<soee> im waiting for yofel to fix raring packages :)
<yofel> smartboyhw: raring has a different compiler, so far no 2 versions of gcc provided a matching list of symbols :/
<yofel> it's usually no problem though
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: 4.10.5 is broken
<shadeslayer> split packages et all
<yofel> brrr
<yofel> smartboyhw: note that you can really only run that script once 4.10.4 is in updates
<yofel> otherwise it'll fetch the wrong packages
<yofel> <maxy> pinotree: abi-compliance-checker says there is no ABI/API change in akonadi
<yofel> what in hell is abi-compliance-checker
<debfx> yofel: afaik the backend of http://upstream-tracker.org/
<yofel> interesting
<debfx> seems to be able to detect more types of ABI breakage than symbol files
<soee> yofel, so if the packages that are building now are fine we can test raring ?
<yofel> it should be fine, the rest is only symbol file diff
<yofel> nothing worse than beta1
<soee> ;p
<yofel> hm, mouse cursor motion doesn't really work right under XMir
<yofel> if I move it very fast on the touchpad, then it jumps instead of moving
<shadeslayer> http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/
<shadeslayer> ^^ seems like a fun game 
<shadeslayer> why this is odd
<shadeslayer> if you have your adapter plugged in and you click the battery plasmoid, nothing happens
<shadeslayer> hm, and suddenly it works
<soee> yofel, 3 packagets waits for okular-dev but okular was build already ?
<soee> i dont get it how it works ;)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah alright..
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah alright.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> soee: the dependency check is only run ~hourly or so
<yofel> I'll force them
<yofel>  Start in 1 hour 
<yofel> :/
<Esokrates> shadeslayer: it seems our problem from yesterday behaves very very randomly ... reproducing is not always possible
<soee> building ?
<yofel> meh, I played with the kwin rendering settings a bit on my netbook, and now I've managed to get X stuck for the 4th time in one hour on XMir
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes!:P
<yofel> btw. anyone else getting this?
<yofel> [   42.796587] ksplashqml[2452]: segfault at 0 ip b74b3eb7 sp bfedf640 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.8.4[b7323000+2db000]
<yofel> that would explain why ksplash quits before plasma is started
<soee> yofel, all packages ready ?
<yofel> checking, got distracted debugging X
<yofel> yeah, everything seems ready. let me do a dep check then I'll copy them
<soee> pk
<soee> *ok
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy building in saucy-proposed, raring: WIP in Staging PPA | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> yofel, you're copying to the backports PPA?
<yofel> no beta, beta's and RC's never go into backports
<smartboyhw> yofel, beta backports?
<yofel> right
<smartboyhw> yofel, now? Wow, that's quick.
<smartboyhw> This is much MORE better than 4.10.80:P
<yofel> well, yeah ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, when can we un-stuck 4.10.4 in raring-proposed!?
<yofel> build queues were empty too so thing finished building overnight mostly
<yofel> *things
 * smartboyhw rather wants soee to test 4.10.4 to make it through.:P
<smartboyhw> So we can start working on 4.10.5!
<BluesKaj> is it in the raring backports yet ?, because ai have issues with the desktop atm , after the last upgrade a few days ago
<yofel> smartboyhw: hm, it's been 7 days, so ScottK should be able to release it when he gets to it
<BluesKaj> taskmanager and pasgers don't show in th epanel and the titlebars are missing from the windows
<yofel> smartboyhw: kde folks need to fix kdeadmin and kdenetwork first though
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, not 4.10.5. 4.10.90 soon be.
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's the issue really:P
<yofel> BluesKaj: I'll have it in the beta backport in ~half an hour
<yofel> need to do a quick upgrade test first
<BluesKaj> yes I mean  4.10.90 , smartboyhw
<BluesKaj> yofel , good , thanks
<soee> smartboyhw, 4.10.4 on raring ?
<smartboyhw> soee, yeah.
<smartboyhw> It's stuck there for a long time. 
<soee> i would have to install it on VM
<yofel> not long, no
<smartboyhw> yofel, you don't understand.
<smartboyhw> Hong Kong people are VERY impatient.
<yofel> 7 days it's minimum, and the proposed testing mail was sent on the 21st
<yofel> well, blame the paperwork :P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy building in saucy-proposed, raring: Copying to kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<smartboyhw> yofel, we have some build-dep problems for okular and kdepim-runtime in the archive.
<yofel> note for upgraders, this *should* happen:
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   libtaskmanager4abi3
<yofel> smartboyhw: kdepim-runtime looks ok to me, okular retried
<smartboyhw> yofel, kdepimlibs?
<yofel> fine too
<yofel> Scott usually tracks the failures there, so I guess he already retried those
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah.
<smartboyhw> Heck, I can't access the website admin page using rekonq.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can you help?
<smartboyhw> The certificate problems seems VERY annoying....
<yofel> which one?
<smartboyhw> Just keep popping up.
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://www-admin.kubuntu.org
<yofel> ah, last time I tried I had lots of issues with rekonq there, try with konqueror
<yofel> (login worked, but the page itself not really)
<smartboyhw> yofel, :P
<soee> so are you pushing 4.10.4 or testing ?
<smartboyhw> soee, testing.
<smartboyhw> not.
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> we're working on a bunch of things in parallel ;P
<soee> thats not good :)
<soee> mark one taks, do it.  go next task :)
<yofel> my upgrade test is still running, will be done in a minute
<yofel> gotta love SSD's :D
<soee> will love them to when get some:)
<smartboyhw> yofel, even worse. Konqueror I can't even type the login details to the main page.
<yofel> ok, passed
<yofel> copying
<yofel> lolwhat?
<yofel> I'll try in a minute
<smartboyhw> yofel, um kdeadmin & network are uploaded I think.
<yofel> soee: copied, you'll have to wait on launchpad's publisher now
<yofel> and I forgot l10n, that'll follow now
<smartboyhw> yofel, and BTW why do I get permission denied (publickey) when running the scripts?
<yofel> do you have a new ssh key?
<soee> yofel, ok
<smartboyhw> yofel, I did. But Riddell did upload that for me.
<smartboyhw> I'm able to access using dolphin.
<smartboyhw> So, can't understand.
<yofel> you are connecting as ftpubuntu?
<smartboyhw> yofel, do I have to connect WHILE I'm running the scripts?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ofc.
<yofel> no, but you need a) an ssh-agent, b) a setting in .ssh/config so it uses the correct user
<smartboyhw> yofel, probably the second.
<smartboyhw> is the problem.
 * smartboyhw does have ssh-agent.
<yofel> see README
<yofel> in kubuntu-automation
<ScottK> yofel: I plan to release it on Monday.
<yofel> hm, then we'll have to wait till monday, ok
<ScottK> Wait for what?
<yofel> uploading 4.10.5, the script can't pull packages from -proposed right now
<ScottK> It's policy not to release SRUs on Friday or on the weekend.
<ScottK> That or fix the script ...
<yofel> ah, makes sense I guess ^^
<yofel> yeah, should be doable I guess.
<yofel> smartboyhw: want to do some python scripting? ^^
<soee> yofel, libtaskmanager4abi3 is going to be removed and libtaskmanager4abi4 installed right ?
<yofel> rigt
<yofel> +h
<soee> ok starting
<yofel> ok, as expected, that my rendering issues are gone isn't thanks to XMir but thanks to the ppa shipping a newer mesa version
<allee> smartboyhw: do you plan to backport *kscreen 1.0 pkg to raring (and maybe even precise?)
<yofel> Bug 1195806
<ubottu> bug 1195806 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Raring) "libkscreen and kscreen SRU to raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195806
<ScottK> allee: There's an SRU pending for raring
<yofel> precise we can do as backport, yeah
<allee> ScottK: thx.  I'll check it
<ScottK> allee: It's not in yet.
<BluesKaj> SRU ? , ScottK 
<ScottK> stable release update
<BluesKaj> thanks
<ScottK> The process that gets a fix into -updates.
<BluesKaj> yes
<allee> yofel: fwiw: for precise we should add divert on to kscreen for krandrstartup
<allee> otherwise startupkde exits with error and kdm greeter takes control again ;-)
<yofel> allee: we try not to do technology transitions for backports, that's why the backport packages have the disable-krandr patch removed
<yofel> or is it broken right now?
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , should I update/upgrade raring now ?
<allee> yofel: kscreen in precise breaks startupkde
<yofel> ah, so I guess we would need a selective check whether kscreen is there or not :/
<yofel> can you file a bug against kubuntu-ppa please?
<yofel> BluesKaj: you can if you want, everything's published
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , vg
<soee> reboot
<allee> yofel: well, kscreen in precise does not conflict with kde-workspace-randr, so I maybe removed it by hand and broke startupkde that way. 
<yofel> uhm, yeah. kde-workspace-randr should not be optional in precise
<BluesKaj> presently upgrading the latest 13.10 kernel to 3.10.0.1.10
<yofel> I once tried to make it optional in startkde but completely broke the script on my system so I postponed that
<allee> yofel: as kscreen is only in backports ppa a test -r $(which krandrstartup) && . krandrstartup
<allee> should do the trick
<soee> yofel, smoth upgrade
<soee> *o
<allee> or kscreen divert it to and empty file
<yofel> allee: we already have package tests in there but something didn't work out, I'll give it another try later
<smartboyhw> yofel, what the hell python !?
<yofel> yeah, python ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know VERY FEW python.
<smartboyhw> Anyways, what's the task!/
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> pulling packages from -proposed if possible
<yofel> I think that would be something like trying it and check if it worked, otherwise pull from regular release
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's too difficult for me I think...
<yofel> ok
<ryanakca> smartboyhw: I've never been able to login to the admin page with anything but Firefox/Iceweasel. Don't ask me why...
<smartboyhw> ryanakca, heh
<yofel> smartboyhw: works for me with konqueror, what was broken again?
<smartboyhw> yofel, certificates.
<yofel> no warning here
<smartboyhw> Both rekonq and konqueror complains.
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<yofel> though maybe I already ignored it
<yofel> dunno
<smartboyhw> yofel, wait. You mean I really can't run the kubuntu-initlal-upload script even I set -v 4.10.5 ?
<smartboyhw> It's for PPA isn't it?'
<yofel> well, you'll base those on the 4.10.3 packages currently
<yofel> that's not what you want
<smartboyhw> yofel, ...
<smartboyhw> I think the "no SRU release on Friday" rule should change...
<yofel> no. seriously. no
<yofel> you do not put things on production on friday
<yofel> never
<yofel> ever
<ScottK> smartboyhw: No.  We put it there because some bad SRUs got release on Friday and then it was the weekend when someone noticed and no one was around to fix it.
<ScottK> I sometime push things on the other end and release late Sunday on the theory that someone will be around by the time someone notices a problem.
<soee> this is interesting Chrome eats more memory with one tab than Firefox with 3
<allee> ScottK: kscreen SRU: didn't find the pkg in raring-proposed and no SRU bug, so  pending means  noone works on it yet?
<ScottK> It's in the queue for the SRU team to review/accept.
<allee> ScottK: ah, oh.  Thx
<ScottK> BTW, if someone could actually finish digikam and upload it, that would help immensely with getting some saucy proposed -> release migrations unstuck.
<ScottK> smartboyhw: symbols for okteta on armhf need fixing, if you're looking for something productive to do.
<yofel> I'll try to get to digikam later if time permits. I have access to that ec2 I think
<ScottK> Thanks.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, alright then.
<smartboyhw> Should be simple.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, actually, it's symbols problem EVERYWHERE...
<BluesKaj> yofel, unfortunately plasma is still mucked up in 13.04 
<smartboyhw> On all arches. 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, a X problem?
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, a plasma widgets problem and windows titlebars 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, hmm...
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Well have fun then.
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<smartboyhw> ScottK, dget -xu https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/okteta_4.10.90-0ubuntu2.dsc
<smartboyhw> Diff: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/okteta_4%3A4.10.90-0ubuntu1_4%3A4.10.90-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<smartboyhw> Uploaded to bzr already.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1196018] kwin with wayland support? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196018 (by Sandra Karuving)
 * ScottK tries
<apachelogger> build log is ok
<apachelogger> also rekonq is getting worse to use -.-
<apachelogger> searching the workspace log from within rekonq goes ... "char.............................char....................................................................................charcharcharchar"
<apachelogger> could be a not installed file though, I fail to find output for that
<apachelogger> yofel: didn't ninjas builds used to have list-missing or something?
<yofel> apachelogger: they did?
<yofel> erm yes, they did
<apachelogger> can't see no nothing now :(
<yofel> if you use debian-qt-kde.mk I think
<yofel> buildlog?
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I started a test build on one of the armhf boxes.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, great.
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/4754496/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.kde-workspace_4%3A4.10.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu13.10~ppa6_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, check i386.
<smartboyhw> --list-missing and lintian doesn't run in amd64 I think.
<apachelogger> curious
<Esokrates> afiestas_: have you found the reason for the black screen problem?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, https://i143672214.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/143672214/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.kde-workspace_4%3A4.10.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu13.10~ppa6_UPLOADING.txt.gz?token=0a462bf31fa34eed8052d13227246a77
<smartboyhw> i386 does have --list-missing and lintian.
<markey> what's the equivalent of qt4-doc for kde docs?
<apachelogger> no such package
<markey> i.e. kde api docs in help format for Qt Creator
<markey> oh
<smartboyhw> yofel, 4.10.90 fully copied to kubuntu-ppa/beta right?
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy building in saucy-proposed, raring: In kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring: In kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> 600mb tar
<apachelogger> DAFUQ
<apachelogger> yofel: it would appear shipping with .git is also not the solution :S
<smartboyhw> ScottK, how's the armhf build of okteta?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1196018] kwin with wayland support? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196018 (by Sandra Karuving)
<apachelogger> yofel: think we'll have to go back to foreach f in *; mkdir $f/.git
<soee> any idea why when i start my system 2 instances of dolphin are opened ?
<soee> i checked startup programs and thers nothig related
<soee> brb
<manchicken> Mornin'
<manchicken> ScottK: You ever find anybody who knew your GLES/glext question?
<manchicken> ahoneybun: Did you get a chance to look at MoinDump?
<ScottK> manchicken: No.
<ScottK> smartboyhw: 92%
<smartboyhw> ScottK, :) (ARM is slow:P)
<manchicken> ScottK: I can see if I can try to fake it, but it probably won't work.
<ScottK> Worth a try.
<manchicken> First step is to figure out what the preprocessor symbol is for arm, second is to just throw in the conditional around the glext include. I suspect there will be a third step of figuring out which symbols we have to chase down without glext, or which other symbols we have to wrap in conditionals.
<manchicken> ScottK: I wonder if you could just configure it without glext...
<manchicken> I wonder if `#ifdef __arm__` would work... I'm seeing some of it on googling.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go swim in the headers.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what problem is that?
<manchicken> ScottK: I've got an idea. On line 34 append « #endif /* __arm__ */ » and then on line 32 append « #ifndef __arm__ »
<manchicken> ScottK: Try that. I expect that to cause new build errors, though.
<yofel> apachelogger: meh, does it always remove it or what?
<yofel> ahoneybun: in what state is digikam on the ec2?
<yofel> nvm, fetching
<smartboyhw> Hmm, interesting e-mail in kubuntu-devel about kopete.
<apachelogger> yofel: no, the tar just ends up being 600mib with git ^^
<apachelogger> vs. 160 without
<apachelogger> so packing .git seems not very practical
<yofel> right...
<apachelogger> Project ERROR: Module does not define version.
<apachelogger> it also fails with .git
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> .....
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> maybe you shouldn't take *all* modules?
<apachelogger> that's the standard way to build it
<apachelogger> and it still doesn't flipping build :@
<apachelogger> and I have no clue why
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kopete preserving history is usually what we tend to do :S
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, hehj
<smartboyhw> Well, why did we change it then in the first place?:P
<smartboyhw> I think for googletalk it's because we don't have expat.
<smartboyhw> as build-dep
<smartboyhw> As for disabling video support and skype protocol: Dunno,
<yofel> ahoneybun: I copied the digikam state you had over and shut the ec2 down
<ScottK> smartboyhw: https://paste.debian.net/13313/ - it didn't end well.
<ScottK> apachelogger: manchicken wanted some coding stuff to do so I asked him to look at one of the armhf build failures caused by GL/GLES.
<apachelogger> that sounds like nto fun at all :P
<ScottK> Got something more fun we can give him?
<ScottK> He fixed the calligra FTBFS on arm for me already.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you commit stuff to the calligra repos?
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> let me get you the patch.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, um, I did run ALL patches  for ALL archs into pkgkde-symbolshelper
<smartboyhw> So, maybe needing to do it MANUALLY.
<smartboyhw> !!??!?!?!?
<smartboyhw> I really can't help now, sleep time.
<ScottK> apachelogger: https://paste.debian.net/13315/ joint credit for the patch to jr and manchicken (Michael D. Stemle, Jr).
<smartboyhw> ScottK, if you want to do it manually, it will take a LONG time...
<smartboyhw> I'm starting to think if these needed sudo:P
<smartboyhw> Bye for now, sorry ScottK:P
<apachelogger> KisFixedPoint(qreal(0.5));
<apachelogger> that explicit construction seems unnecessary
<apachelogger> also, the repository is huge, still cloning ^^
<ScottK> Could be.
<ScottK> jr tried qreal(0.5) and that didn't work.
<ScottK> manchicken added the KisFixedPoint().
<ScottK> I didn't notice until later it was a patch of a patch.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> (dst_c_in_src - qreal(0.5))
<apachelogger> that is the very same expression and it works there...
<manchicken> Yay, I have my tethering set up, and my tiny laptop and I are in business.
<ScottK> Heya manchicken.
<manchicken> hiya
<ScottK> apachelogger claims to have some less awful coding work than the arm stuff needing doing.
<apachelogger> that ain't true :P
<apachelogger> I have management work though :P
<ScottK> Meh.
<apachelogger> I know I know
<ScottK> We have plenty of managers.
<manchicken> Heh
<manchicken> I have no idea what we're talking about, weeeeee!
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have a build log of Riddell's inferior patch?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Look at the version before the one in the archive.
 * apachelogger takes a looksy
<ScottK> manchicken: One thing we're doing is sorting out the proper way to upstream your calligra patch.
<manchicken> ScottK: Step 1: tell them not to use C++ overrides to add scalars to objects :)
<manchicken> You get into trouble using overrides of operators to add numeric types to object types. I'm still a little surprised that this thing built at all on Intel.
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143393859/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.6.92-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz seems to be the last fail on armhf
<apachelogger> and that was because of GL stuff
 * ScottK looks
<apachelogger> ubuntu7 built just fine https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.92-0ubuntu7/+build/4748640
<ScottK> Now I've really confused
<ScottK> s/I've/I'm//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Now I'm really confused"
<manchicken> Nice!
<manchicken> s/(N.*?)(\!)/Weeee\2/
<kubotu> manchicken meant: "Weeee!"
<manchicken> SWEET
<ScottK> So ubuntu7 had failed.
<manchicken> I like this bot.
<ScottK> It looks like someone retried it and it magically worked.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: In any case, we were working of the ubuntu3 build log, which is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143047036/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.calligra_1%3A2.6.92-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> of/off
<manchicken> So, I'm going to play in libmanchicken land for a little while. Today, I'm doing dynamic lists! Let me know if you need me.
<ScottK> manchicken: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah that log makes sense, through qreal(n) we then have one candidate only ... KisFixedPoint(qreal) 
<ScottK> Explicit is better than implicit though.
<ScottK> BBL
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm still trying to figure out how that compiled on any arch.
 * apachelogger scratches head
<manchicken> apachelogger: It doesn't make sense unless it was implying the constructor around the qreal() return.
<manchicken> Essentially, implicitly doing the thing I gave an update to do explicitly.
<manchicken> That's all I've got.
<apachelogger> the problem was that n.n is double and a double could be coerced into int or qreal to construct a KisFixedPoint
<apachelogger> manchicken: why it compiled on other archs is a good story though ^^
<manchicken> Yes, except that KisFixedPoint doesn't store in a double.
<manchicken> It stores in 4 bytes always.
<apachelogger> so, qreal is a qt typedef for very precise number
<manchicken> But that qreal will be 8 bytes
<apachelogger> nono
<manchicken> (or 16 bytes on 64bit?)
<apachelogger> qreal is double!
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> not on arm, on arm it is float ;)
<manchicken> Yes, but KisFixedPoint stores quint32.
<apachelogger> best thing in the Qt api ^^
<apachelogger> manchicken: yeah that doesn't matter though
<manchicken> L119 of kis_fixed_point_maths
<apachelogger> you can give it an int or a qreal and it will make it a 32bit integer
<manchicken> But you could have truncation.
<manchicken> Though I suppose that could be unlikely.
<manchicken> (still a bad practice though)
<manchicken> But qreal is a float on arm?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that is why it built elsewhere
<apachelogger> n.n is double
<apachelogger> n.nf is float
<apachelogger> n.n has one non-coercive candidate to get to KisFixedPoint
<manchicken> That really shouldn't matter though since they're using qreal all over the place, right?
<apachelogger> qreal(double)
<apachelogger> but on arm that is qreal(float), so it's coercive, so the compiler has two equally shitty options ... cast to float and loose precision or cast to int and loose precision, so it gives up
<apachelogger> manchicken: n.n is only equal to qreal on !arm
<apachelogger> on arm n.nf is equal to qreal
<manchicken> Yeah... another reason to make sure you don't use implicit coercion.
<apachelogger> i.e. !arm -> 1.1 == qreal(1.1)      arm -> 1.1f == qreal(1.1)
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<apachelogger> manchicken: yeah the KisFixedPoint + double thing is shitty
<manchicken> I've never done anything outside of a JVM or Obj-C on arm.
<apachelogger> single most occuring problem with arm building
<apachelogger> as it will work on !arm just fine as it's double everywhere else
<manchicken> Yeah... at work we have a lot of fun with people not knowing the difference between C strings and character arrays.
<apachelogger> ^^
<manchicken> It seems silly that 15 years into my career I'm still having to deal with elementary stuff as my primary headache... but it is what it is.
<apachelogger> honestly though IMO the issue lies with Qt there... from an API POV you should be able to coerce any real value (be it float or double or whatever) into a qreal as that is the abstract concept qreal represents... a real number.
<manchicken> Is the need for that precision just due to GL stuff?
<manchicken> If we're doing pixel math I don't think you really need that much in the way of precision.
<manchicken> Seems like overkill.
<apachelogger> no clue, I am not working on calligra
<apachelogger> probably GL though
<manchicken> Well, there's vector graphics there, too, so I suppose there's a fair amount of trig going on.
<manchicken> Bloody triangles.
<apachelogger> krita does vectors now? :O
<manchicken> Isn't it a paint program?
<apachelogger> http://commits.kde.org/calligra/c660f2637374f5081c83f11b1bb2720c05ae0485
<manchicken> I will admit that I have only a vague apprehension of this program's functionality.
<apachelogger> manchicken: more like drawing I guess
<manchicken> I thought that would maybe include lines and angles and circles.
<apachelogger> it maybe includes it... guess it shares libraries with the vector drawing app of calligra
<apachelogger> but it's not the core feature set
<manchicken> I love this touchscreen laptop.
<apachelogger> that's the brushes and whatnot
<manchicken> Yeah, either way that coercion is naughy.
<apachelogger> also pushed to 2.7
<apachelogger> yofel: that build fail doesn't even make much sense
<apachelogger> svg.pro has load(qt_module) and that has as one of the first things isEmpty(VERSION): VERSION = $$MODULE_VERSION
<yofel> what's MODULE_VERSION?
<apachelogger> something abstracted through all sorts of places
<apachelogger> actually, perhaps ossi would know what goes wrong there
<apachelogger> <ossi> looks saucy, in any case :D
<yofel> great... ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: <ossi> apachelogger: then you are building an older version of qtsvg against a too new qtbase. hmmpf. now that you mention it, this should have been designed to work ...
<yofel> fun
<yofel> yeah, I read it
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger wiped cache
<apachelogger> all that booty :(
<ScottK> As soon as https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smokekde/4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4755370 is done and someone fixes the symbols for okteta, 4.9.90 is done.
<ScottK> s/4.9.90/4.10.90//
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "As soon as https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smokekde/4:4.10.90-0ubuntu1/+build/4755370 is done and someone fixes the symbols for okteta, 4.10.90 is done."
<ScottK> (less the GL stuff on armhf, but meh)
<ScottK> Double meh.  kde-workspace isn't going to migrate to the release pocket without digikam and contour builds.
<manchicken> So, we're compiling stuff on an actual ARM?
<yofel> I'm almost done with digikam
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger> (we are actually at the point where PPA builds for i386 and amd64 are virtualized on arm :P)
<manchicken> Why not cross-compile?
<yofel> but as we already don't ship imgur and wikimedia icons because of trademark violations I'm a bit worried here: http://paste.kde.org/785414/
<yofel> how do I find out what not to ship? :S
<apachelogger> don't ship any? :P
<yofel> great solution :P
<yofel> well, why do the other 2 violate the trademark anyway?
<apachelogger> dlna, facebook, flash, flickr, imgeshack, imgur, picasa, showup, piwigo, smugsmug, wikimedia and zoomr are definitely not that legal
<apachelogger> assuming they are the actual logos (which is likely the case)
<yofel> they are
<ahoneybun> yofel: sorry about leaving it like that
<yofel> nah. don't worry, it's one of the rather big packages. maybe a bit too large for that ec2
<ahoneybun> I tried to compile at least lol
<ahoneybun> manchicken: I looked at that page you linked me to
<manchicken> Yeah?
<manchicken> Does that look like it'll work?
<manchicken> Again, I'm happy to write something, but I don't think it's useful to duplicate functionality.
 * yofel tries to generate 4.10.5 packages
<BluesKaj> ok , tracked down the dependency culprit and removed it  , but had to reinstall kwin , kde-worspace and plasma and kubuntu desktops 
<yofel> what was it?
<BluesKaj> libglapi-mesa:amd64
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> yofel,buggy api ?
<yofel> not sure, where did you have that package from? I never had problems here
<BluesKaj> good question , it was after I updated to a new new kde version a few days ago  , but I have  4.10.09 which is working fine now
<ScottK> s/09/90//
<kubotu> ScottK: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<BluesKaj> must haver been 08
<yofel> apachelogger: what cache?
<yofel> I thought you meant the cmake cache, but what kde cache do you mean?
<apachelogger> qt5
<apachelogger> didn't read http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building carefully enough and hence did not notice that the repo changed to gitorious
<yofel> aaaaah
<apachelogger> essentially part of the kde qt5 repos have no HEAD
<apachelogger> breaking git submodule
<apachelogger> hence why it failed to build but worked locally (local clone was done per copynpaste so I got that from gitorious)
<apachelogger> building a new qt5 cache on the server now and hopefully qt5 starts bulding then :S
<manchicken> Looks like there's already a bug outstanding for kpanel not playing nice with touchscreens.
<yofel> ahoneybun: you may feel important ;P https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+related-packages
<manchicken> Awesome.
<manchicken> Cobra makes a car adapter that gets all the way up to 120V.
<manchicken> I was surprised it actually had a 120V output.
<manchicken> For $20
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy:archive, raring:kubuntu-ppa/beta | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring | 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
 * yofel works on okteta symbols
<yofel> ah meh
<yofel> howard already did
<yofel> uploaded
<ScottK> yofel: Howard's were wrong.
<yofel> eh, really?
<yofel> well, too late now. LP will tell me
<ScottK> Yeah.  FTBFS badly on my armhf test build.
<ScottK> That's why it wasn't uploaded.
<ScottK> https://paste.debian.net/13313/
<yofel> yeah, I wonder what's up with those 381 removed symbols at the top there o.O
 * yofel checks if he can build just the kipi-plugins in qemu
<yofel> I wonder if using CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE to detect whether I'm on armhf makes sense
<yofel> as I would tend to fix digikam by just not building that slideshow plugin on arm
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-30
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel: regarding the removed symbols ... possibly parts of the library are not built on arm at all?
<smartboyhw> Damn, who run the 4.10.5 script? I have got no chance to run it then:(
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+related-packages lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, congrats!
<yofel> smartboyhw: I ran it. --sru mode is not fully automatic. I'll reserve 4.11.3 for you ;)
<yofel> I also wasn't sure whether the change I did really worked. (It did)
<yofel> ok, ksudoku build on armhf fixed, now to digikam
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-411-beta-2
<smartboyhw> yofel et al. please check
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<yofel> smartboyhw: ack
<smartboyhw> yofel, publishing.
<tester56> hi, I get a black screen after plasma splash ends with kde 4.11
<tester56> is this a known issue? are the devs aware? is there a bug report?
<tester56> kde 4.11 is great , it would be pitty if this bug would not be fixed
<yofel> a black screen that stays or does plasma come up later?
<tester56> plasma comes up later
<tester56> the wait time is very different
<tester56> somtimes one second sometimes 20 seconds
<yofel> known issue yes, but I'm not sure if there's really a kde bug report for that (didn't check yet)
<tester56> so this is not kubuntu specific?
<tester56> because guest session behaves fine ... when i delte all my configs the first startup is fine ... it does not matter if i change someting or not  the next startup shows the issue again
<smartboyhw> That's a success:)
<smartboyhw> tester56, :O
<yofel> only makes it more weird :/
<tester56> so it seems some program is writing config automatically that is responsible for the problem
<tester56> yes the issue is weired but it happens with 2 machines independently set up
<tester56> installed daily builds
<smartboyhw> OK now fixing 4.10.5.
<tester56> no special config
<tester56> has nobody of you experienced this?
<tester56> is driver independent ... kwin runs ... only plasma is missing 
<yofel> it happens here too, it seems like ksplash simply quits too early. I just didn't have time to file a bug report for it
<tester56> would be nice if you report it as i am not so experienced
<tester56> thank you very much
<smartboyhw> yofel, do we have packaging branches for 4.10.5?
<yofel> no, there's no bzr branches for the SRU packages
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I can't run bzr-buildpackage-ppa right?
<yofel> no. Pull the package from the ppa, update it, debuild -S, upload back
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright.
<smartboyhw> yofel, E: kdesdk-scripts: shell-script-fails-syntax-check usr/bin/cvsversion in kdesdk....
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> was that recently changed? if not ignore it or check whether that's fixed in 4.11
<yofel> uh
<yofel> that script is weird
<yofel> rather that's utterly broken
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah. The error doesn't exist in 4.10.4.
<yofel> let me investigate something
<yofel> well, it's broken there too
<smartboyhw> And let me fix knetwalk too.
<yofel> and git says that was last changed 1999
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<smartboyhw> 1999!!?!!?!?!?
<yofel> or rather most of the script is from back then
<smartboyhw> That's one year after I was BORN for the god
<yofel> last changed 2004
<smartboyhw> 's sake
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/785720
<yofel> well, I guess the script works when used properly
<yofel> it's just not a proper shell script from line 3 ff
<yofel> I would ignore it. Whoever still uses CVS these days may suffer for it
<smartboyhw> yofel, knetwork feels weird...
<smartboyhw> s/knetwork/knetwalk/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "yofel, knetwalk feels weird..."
<smartboyhw> That package doesn't have install files, nothing.
<smartboyhw> And now it fails because of a test.
 * smartboyhw is thinking of CMake problems.
<yofel> oh
<yofel> wait what?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<yofel> wondering why it would fail now
 * yofel checks what upstream did
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas 4.10.90 saucy in archive, raring in beta ppa | 4.10.5 ninjas/raring  WIP| 4.10.4 in raring-proposed | 13.10 Alpha 1 released | 13.10 milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/785726
<smartboyhw> yofel, I think that thing was committed to the 4.10 branch when it should have been committed into the 4.11 branch.
<yofel> well, it's a loop bugfix so that's fine, it just seems like albert messed the test up
<yofel> but let me re-check
<yofel> smartboyhw: btw. as it's a single-binary package it doesn't *need* an install file
<smartboyhw> yofel, I know.
<yofel> it's just nice to have so you don't successfully build a potentially empty package
<yofel> (already happened)
<smartboyhw> yofel, there is abstractgridtest_automoc.cpp.files
<smartboyhw> In obj_x86-64_linux_gnu/tests
<smartboyhw> Weird korundum: It gives an orange light, but the buildlog for i386 doesn't give anything (symbols or lintian or --list-missing)
<yofel> ok, broken in master too :S
<smartboyhw> yofel, :S
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's yellow because there's no lintian log
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah
<yofel> not sure what to do with that
<yofel> I mean, I could mark it green and not care... but...
<yofel> feels wrong somehow
<yofel> but like this it's forever yellow
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<smartboyhw> yofel, BTW perlkde so many E: lintian warnings
<smartboyhw> E: libkdeedu source: malformed-override Override of dbg-package-missing-depends for kdeedu (expecting libkdeedu) at line 1
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> yeah, nobody fixed that one. leave it
<yofel> no unnecessary changes for SRU's please
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright
<smartboyhw> yofel, from what I'm seeing here, kdesdk and knetwalk is the only packages having serious problems.
<smartboyhw> Others are OK.
<yofel> kdenetwork fixed?
<yofel> and kdeplasma-addons
<smartboyhw> yofel, these are the other problems. How did kdeplasma-addons fail?
<yofel> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.
<yofel> dpkg-source: info: if patch '0001-use-KRandom-avoid-modulo-bias.patch' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it
<smartboyhw> Build interrupted wasn't clear enough:P
<yofel> upstream patch, drop it
<yofel> or wait, I'll do it
<yofel> I have the package here anyway
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright then
<smartboyhw> kdenetwork?
<yofel> needs to be dfsg-ified
<yofel> the diff is huge so I lost motivation to look at it :P
<smartboyhw> ~dfsg or +dfsg?
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL LOL LOL LOL
<yofel> +dfsg
<smartboyhw> yofel, gimme the package;P
<yofel> it's the whole merge-split-repositories thing
<smartboyhw> Uh
<yofel> smartboyhw: pull-lp-source kdenetwork, then pull original 4.10.4, compare, pull 4.10.5, apply diff
<yofel> tar up the new thing and package it
<smartboyhw> yofel, you mean compare 4.10.4 with original or with 4.10.5
<smartboyhw> ?
<yofel> original and apply diff to vanilla 4.10.5
<yofel> don't forget to quilt pop all patches first
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons up
 * smartboyhw rather likes uupdate though
<yofel> well, that'll put the debian dir into 4.10.5
<yofel> you first need to re-tar 4.10.5 after removing those skype icons
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh hell, skype icons:(
<smartboyhw> yofel, how to generate diff?
<yofel> diff -ruN 4.10.4 4.10.4+dfsg
<yofel> or something like that
<smartboyhw> yofel, you mean http://paste.kde.org/785756/ ? (the one with 4.10.5 is the pull-lp-source one, the one without is the original)
<smartboyhw> I think I forgotten to quilt pop though
<yofel> quilt pop, and remove the debian folder
<yofel> s/remove/move/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "quilt pop, and move the debian folder"
<smartboyhw> yofel, damn I removed it already
<smartboyhw> ....
<yofel> well, pull again later ^^
 * yofel doesn't get what's wrong with that test...
<smartboyhw> yofel, anyways, move it to where?
<yofel> somewhere else? tmp?
<apachelogger> "Clementine reads tags in a separate clementine-tagreader process so that bugs like this don't crash Clementine completely."
<yofel>   Your libPCRE is too old.  KJS requires at least PCRE4.5
<yofel> what?
<smartboyhw> yofel, you mean move not copy right?
<yofel> smartboyhw: move, otherwise it'll still be in the diff
 * apachelogger thinks rekonq should put its UI in a different process so that bugs don't crash the UI completely
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> oh btw, qt5 failed because of bashism
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh? The remaining ones are then the .pc files...
<apachelogger> trying to fix now
<yofel> smartboyhw: huh? that shouldn't be the case
<smartboyhw> yofel, what's the case then?
<smartboyhw> .....
<yofel> smartboyhw: this is wha you should see: http://paste.kde.org/785768
<smartboyhw> yofel, the problem is: When I pull-lp-source I don't get +dfsg.
<smartboyhw> ...
<yofel> what *do* you get?
<smartboyhw> yofel, 4.10.4
<smartboyhw> With debian inside.
<smartboyhw> 4.10.4-0ubuntu1
<yofel> erk, that's the leftover package from the merge
<yofel> pull-lp-source kdenetwork raring-proposed
<smartboyhw> yofel, MEH
<yofel> someone needs to request removal of kdenetwork and kdeadmin sources in saucy
<smartboyhw> yofel, does that only involve a bug?
<smartboyhw> reporting?
<yofel> afaik yes, and subscribing ubuntu-archive
<smartboyhw> yofel, is there a template?
<yofel> just look for a similar report
<yofel> usually it's something like "Please remove source X from saucy" with explenation why
<yofel> possibly check what binaries are 4.10.4-only. Those should be removed too
<yofel> oh, kdesdk and kdetoys probably need to be removed too
<smartboyhw> yofel, got the diff you have now.
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> clang is broken in saucy
<smartboyhw> yofel, :(
<smartboyhw> yofel, um it takes a long time to compare which binary in kdesdk doesn't exist anymore:P
<yofel> well, showsrc will tell you what binaries there are, after that just check with policy what's there and what not
<smartboyhw> yofel, policy?
<yofel> apt-cache
<yofel> just leave that for later and finish kdenetwork first
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I patch in the diff to 4.10.5 using patch -p1 ?
<yofel> that won't work for the binary diff I think, you'll have to manually delete the files
<yofel> or that's what I did
<smartboyhw> yofel, alright
<yofel> if someone knows a better way I'm open for suggestions
<smartboyhw> yofel, do you have to change the CMakeLists.txt in the icons folder too?
 * smartboyhw moves in the debian folder
<yofel> uh, is that in the diff?
<smartboyhw> yofel, no.
<yofel> then no
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm the structure for 4.10.5's kdenetwork changed a lot
<smartboyhw> cmake and doc directory doesn't exist anymore
<yofel> as I said, it's the merge-all-split-repos-into-one-blog thing
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah:P
<yofel> *blob
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh god, the patches need updating then...
<yofel> yeah, have fun ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel, how to remove an empty patch?
<yofel> what's an empty patch?
<smartboyhw> yofel, um, like it doesn't apply to anything
<smartboyhw> Just don't push to that patch and remove it directly?
<yofel> yeah, remove it from series, which one is it?
<smartboyhw> yofel, kubuntu_05_samba_install.diff (due to wrong directory)
<smartboyhw> That blob thing:P
<yofel> fix the directory name?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, that might be better:P
<yofel> meh, actually *building* the knetwalk test would help I guess
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm, I can't get the patch working, it just can't refresh
<smartboyhw> not even when I recreated the patch from scratch
<yofel> let me please finally finish knetwalk, then I'll look at it
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<smartboyhw> Anyways, I'm off to dinner.
<soee> good morning
<tester56> one question: why are we using the old network manager plasmoid in saucy kde 4.11?
<tester56> the new one is more flexible
<yofel> is the new one already released?
<yofel> 0.9.0.9 was the last thing I saw lamarque posting for public
<yofel> (not that the new one isn't great)
<tester56> it has been in kde master for a longer period of time (tried with project neon)
<tester56> give me a sec. i am searching for the link ...
<yofel> yeah, it works great in neon, but for archive packaging I would prefer somehing that lamarque stamps a version on
<tester56> i can't find the website where it was described :-(
<tester56> but when it is already merged in master why isn't it part of the betas?
<yofel> http://grulja.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/plasma-nm-after-the-solid-sprint/ ?
<yofel> it's not part of the beta's because it's not part of the KDE SC, it's in extragear
<tester56> that's a pretty old state 
<yofel> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2013/06/im-going-to-akademy-2013.html is the last news I know of
<tester56> so it doesn't look like it will land in saucy?
<yofel> well, akademy is in 2 weeks, feature freeze in 2 months, so as long as we get some release to package it'll be in
<tester56> hopefully it lands as I consider it a major improvement
<tester56> another issue I noticed was, that in saucy appmenu-gtk does not work 
<Peace-> guys 
<Peace-> i have just installed another time kubuntu 13.04 
<Peace-> and i got the silly bug unmanaged  on network manager
<Peace-> wtf always the same 
<Peace-> sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Peace-> put true instead of false 
<Peace-> restarted network manager service => fixed
<smartboyhw> yofel, you can help me with knetwork now?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion rekonq 2.3.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196237
<smartboyhw> ^ ahoneybun should try out this, it's simplier:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: we're getting guests here shortly, so only if it's quick
<yofel> ah right, the patch
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah. The patch.
<smartboyhw> I recreated it and it still says it's empty and I can't refresh
<yofel> hm, it works fine if I do it the quick and dirty way
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm it doesn't for me.
<yofel> i.e. s/filesharing/kdentwork-filesharing/ in the file paths in the patch
<yofel> smartboyhw: here's what I have now: http://paste.kde.org/785834
<yofel> hm, digikam is still building on Scott's arm machine (61%). I think I'm already past the failure
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> yofel, I'm giving up, quilt really keeps complaining.
<yofel> smartboyhw: just try with mine?
<smartboyhw> yofel, it just says nothing in there.
<smartboyhw> Even with I stuffed things using your patch
<yofel> that can't be...
<smartboyhw> yofel, and actually, kdeplasma-addons failed to build, so I may go and fix that.
<yofel> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_kdeobservatory.so': No such file or directory
<yofel> fun
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, extra files...
<yofel> no, MISSING fiels
<yofel> *files
<yofel> please check what happened, that shouldn't happen
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK.
<smartboyhw> yofel, it failed for me even earlier, I can't pass through the build itself.
<yofel> hm, that I haven't tried
<yofel> anyway, I'm off
<smartboyhw> yofel, .........
<smartboyhw> Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/plasma_wallpaper_weather.so
<smartboyhw> cd wallpapers/weather && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/plasma_wallpaper_weather.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
<smartboyhw> /usr/bin/c++  -fPIC -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=return-type -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG -DQT_NO_DEB
<smartboyhw> UG -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-undefined -shared -Wl,-soname,plasma_wallpaper_weather.so -o ../../lib/plasma_wallpaper_weather.so CMakeFiles/plasma_wallpaper_weather.dir/plasma_wallpaper_weather_automoc.o CMakeFiles/plasma_wallpaper_weather.dir/weatherwallpaper.o CMakeFiles/plasma_wallpaper_weather.dir/backgrounddelegate.o CMakeFil
<smartboyhw> es/plasma_wallpaper_weather.dir/backgroundlistmodel.o /usr/lib/libplasma.so.3.0.0 /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.11.0 /usr/lib/libkfile.so.4.11.0 /usr/lib/libknewstuff3.so.4.11.0 /usr/lib/libthreadweaver.so.4.11.0 ../../lib/libplasmaweather.so.4.11.0 /usr/lib/libplasma.so.3.0.0 /usr/lib/libknewstuff3.so.4.11.0 /usr/lib/libthreadweaver.so.4.11.0 /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.11.0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtNetwork.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt
<smartboyhw> Xml.so /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.11.0 /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5.11.0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtCore.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtSvg.so -Wl,-rpath,/home/smartboyhw/4.10.5/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.5/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/lib: 
<smartboyhw> ../../../wallpapers/marble/marble.cpp: In member function ‘virtual void Marble::MarbleWallpaper::paint(QPainter*, const QRectF&)’:
<smartboyhw> ../../../wallpapers/marble/marble.cpp:202:64: error: no matching function for call to ‘Marble::GeoPainter::GeoPainter(
<smartboyhw> Oops
 * smartboyhw has copied the link but...
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/785840/http://paste.kde.org/785840/
<smartboyhw> WHAT HAPPENED WITH MY KEYBOARD!?!?!?!?
 * smartboyhw thinks he should really rather go rekonq packaging:(
<smartboyhw> And maybe file the removal bugs.
<smartboyhw> Bug 1196245
<ubottu> bug 1196245 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "Please remove source kdesdk from saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196245
<smartboyhw> Someone review rekonq: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/rekonq_2.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> And libkfbapi: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * smartboyhw is starting to think his KDE SC 4.10.5 packaging failure is due to him not in raring.
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: can I get a ec2?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, no. I have NO access to EC2, I'm not yet a full Kubuntu developer.
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, which package do you want to work on?:)
<ahoneybun> I must want for Riddell then
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: rekonq like you said
<ahoneybun> maybe? ;)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, eh, I did it already:P
 * smartboyhw hides
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> thats ok
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, sorry.
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: I said it was ok lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, I know:)
<ahoneybun> yep
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, do you want to try tomahawk or nootka or plasma-widget-quickaccess?
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Or you want to try 4.10.5 packaging fixing? (Sadly you're not in ~kubuntu-ninjas, Riddell should add you in...)
<smartboyhw> And he quit.
<smartboyhw> I think I scared him away:P
<ahoneybun> no
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, no for what?
<ahoneybun> did not scare me
<ahoneybun>  lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<ahoneybun> my wifi jumped
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> ahoneybun, do you want to try tomahawk or nootka or plasma-widget-quickaccess?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Or you want to try 4.10.5 packaging fixing? (Sadly you're not in ~kubuntu-ninjas, Riddell should add you in...)
<smartboyhw> ^ ahoneybun select :P
<smartboyhw> How's docs BTW?
<ahoneybun> I think pretty good
<ahoneybun> if not great
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: do you have a trello?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, I do have a trello.
<smartboyhw> I'm in the Kubuntu organization of trello. duh:P
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun, looks nice:)
<ahoneybun> thanks
<yofel> ahoneybun: if you need somewhere to work in: "ssh -p 2224 yofel.dyndns.org"
 * smartboyhw sshs into yofel's site;P
<yofel> you can't yet, I'll add you
<ahoneybun> lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> now
 * smartboyhw wonders why yofel didn't add him:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you get in?
<smartboyhw> yofel, NO>
<smartboyhw> Permission denied (publickey) again.
<yofel> hm... I added smartboyhw@smartboyhw-Compaq-Presario-CQ41-Notebook-PC
<smartboyhw> yofel, is it from my LP page?
<yofel> yes
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh:(
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/simon_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc (for simon)
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/rekonq_2.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc (for rekonq)
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/libkfbapi_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc (for libkfbapi)
<smartboyhw> REVIEWERS PLZ.
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you pastebin ssh -vvv or so please?
<yofel> argh
<yofel> ssh -p 2224 ubuntu@yofel.dyndns.org
<yofel> my fault
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah, it works
<yofel> ok, use it if you need it. That's an LXC chroot so you can't cause any damage
<smartboyhw> yofel, great.
 * smartboyhw doesn't have any use now actually though
<Quintasan> yofel: wrt my facebook post
<Quintasan> this is an ongoing joke on my year
<Quintasan> You know the book "Thinking in Java"?
<yofel> didn't read it, but I know of it
<Quintasan> so the prof who gives the lecture (I rarely attend that though) has this peculiar way of pronoucing "th"
<Quintasan> "this" sounds like "zis" etc
<Quintasan> And he tried to say the title of the book
<Quintasan> and it ended up as "Sinking in Java"
<yofel> hehehe
<Quintasan> That would be kind of funny once
<Quintasan> but then someone went ahead and made this
<Quintasan> http://pwr.quintasan.pl/sinking.jpg
<yofel> rofl
<Quintasan> What's worse we are actually sinking here
<Quintasan> He didn't pass the half of the year on the first exam and now we have to retake it
<yofel> I could actually do a similiar picture except for the sinking part here, because the defacto standard literature here in germany is "Java is also only an isle" from galileo computing
<smartboyhw> yofel, how does one get the beautiful lxc screen on your server? I can't find the way it seems:P
<Quintasan> yofel: LOL
<yofel> smartboyhw: the bottom part is byobu with tmux backend
<Quintasan> tmux++
<yofel> the prompt is http://paste.kde.org/785894/ in .bashrc
<smartboyhw> yofel, the lxc-server it runs on the ubuntu template or the ubuntu-cloud template?
<yofel> that's the default ubuntu template with a few extra packages that I installed later
 * smartboyhw is installing byobu in his own lxc
<yofel> ssh + byobu = win
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
 * yofel wonders what nvidia developer had the idea to interpret 0% brightness literally
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> when I go completely down, the display stays on, but the backlight shuts off
<shadeslayer> yofel: there was a discussion / patch somewhere to not do that in KDE
<shadeslayer> i.e you could only take down the brightness to 1% ?
<shadeslayer> or some respectable amount
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/?p=203#.UdBLMKa9LCR
<shadeslayer> something I never thought about ^^
 * yofel did some boinc calculations for SETI a few years ago ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer doesn't read enough science fiction then.  It's not a rare question in the genre.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I was too pre occupied with finding the answer to the question "How do we *get* to a hypothetical habitable planet 1 light year away" 
<shadeslayer> need FTL drives ... also raises the question how do we communicate once we reach said plannet
<shadeslayer> *planet
<shadeslayer> need FTL communications
<ScottK> That or generation ships.
<shadeslayer> Generation ships seem like a short term solution
<shadeslayer> plus, messy
<shadeslayer> what if by the time a generation ship reaches said planet, we've figured out FTL travel
<shadeslayer> same issue with things like cryogenics
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://www.sfwriter.com/stshould.htm
<shadeslayer> I really really like that story ^^
<ScottK> Good story.  That theme is repeated as well.  Of course generally when the generation ship leaves, FTL travel is thought to be impossible.  If you never leave assuming that'll get worked out, if you're wrong, you never leave.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: true, you have to make a start somewhere
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1196344] ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::setProperty() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196344 (by Philip Muškovac)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-23
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> valorie: I updated the neon5 url to point to the neon5-latest.iso details page, should make it easier to find mirrors
<ahoneybun> hello I'm testing project neon 5 and I cannot connect to a network it sees it and says I connected to it but it will no reconnect
<ahoneybun> thinking about it now it might have to to do with kwallet
<ahoneybun> phonon's vlc backup failed to start bug
<ahoneybun> fixed the internet
<shadeslayer_> ahoneybun: the plasma nm plasmoid is quite broken, might want to check bugs.kde.org
<ahoneybun> seems I had to put the password for my network in
<ahoneybun> no kwallet setup
<ahoneybun> wow the linux mint kde torrent uploads a lot
<ahoneybun> whois shadeslayer_
<ahoneybun> woops
<shadeslayer_> wuh
<shadeslayer_> :P
<ahoneybun> whois shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> wuhhh
<ahoneybun> seems this client does nothing with that command
<shadeslayer> what magic are you using?
 * ahoneybun is on windows 8.1
<shadeslayer> what client?
<ahoneybun> hydrairc
<shadeslayer> no clue what that is, use quassel I guess
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, I have kubuntu 14.04 on my spare macbook with a neon 5 ppa on it for testing
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: cool
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, the download for the neon 5 iso was so slow
<shadeslayer> too many people downloading it I guess
<shadeslayer> use the metalinks thing that valorie suggested?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso.mirrorlist
<shadeslayer> many mirrors, such awesome
<shadeslayer> I'm getting a good 10MBps
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, so I can't use ppa?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> sure you can
<shadeslayer> why would you say you can't?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer, thought you were suggesting using the iso
<shadeslayer> no, you said that the ISO download was slow, so I was replying to that
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell: apachelogger ok, I'm missing some info for sending the ISO requirements email, I've asked the plasma folks for more info, once I get it, I'll send out a email to ubuntu-release
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which info?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whether or not plasma 5 will have bug fix releases between 5.x and 5.x+1
<Riddell> hi toscalix, should you be looking for a new distro to install you know you'll always be welcome at kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> and what the release cadence will be
<shadeslayer> because this isn't written down any where
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah.  "nobody knows" I think is the answer
<Riddell> it's not been discussed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, and I think it's time to discuss it
<shadeslayer> because release is soonish
<shadeslayer> ~2.5 weeks
<Riddell> yes I agree, annoyingly the meeting this morning would have been good to discuss it
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> but lets try the mailing list
<shadeslayer> I emailed the ML :)
<Riddell> a good first question is, what would kubuntu like plasma to do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW if they plan to do bug fix releases, then we should push for plasma 5 in the archive
<shadeslayer> IMHO monthly bug fixing sounds like a good plan
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is all of 4.13.2 up?
<Riddell> should be all uploaded
<Riddell> some still stuck in -proposed
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind looking at some of the stuff?
<shadeslayer> atleast the FTBFS ones
<Riddell> on my todo
<shadeslayer> cheers, Alpha 1 is this thursday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I hear you're moving here on Thursday, do you want me to take charge of release then?
<Riddell> hmm, really, this thursday?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> would be good if you could drum up some testers and all that yes
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would be cool if you got the packages sorted out, it's a holiday tomorrow, so I won't be in till Wednesday
<shadeslayer> and the migration block will be in place till then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened to http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the docs server has died :(
<Riddell> wasn't renewed in time
<shadeslayer> :/
<Riddell> I have a backup from May but I've also got half the transfer form from the guy who payed for it
<soee> how big server do you need ? :)
<Riddell> big enough for kubuntu.org running wordpress
<soee> Riddell: the first plan would be enough: https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/ ?
<soee> also do you need server or account on shard hosting ?
<soee> *shared
<Riddell> soee: we need root access to set stuff up
<Riddell> soee: honestly I don't know what is good enough, it's hard to say with kubuntu.org moving onto the server
<Riddell> soee: also we should try and get the old server back again before looking at new options
<Riddell> I need to finish this form and send to the old company and see if they can re-activate it
<soee> Riddell: ok if it wont help, contact me ill try to help
<Riddell> soee: thanks, will get back to you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-next , please provide feedback
<Riddell> shadeslayer: made some changes, all good
<shadeslayer> Karma: 67789 < aw, missed the 66666 mark
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger ScottK https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-next
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<Quintasan> pastebin plasmoid is all sorts of broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is bug 658047 for precise still WIP?
<ubottu> bug 658047 in digikam (Ubuntu Precise) "Update digiKam icon to default Oxygen provided icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658047
<sgclark> Riddell: konsole frameworks is ready for review + kde-baseapps seems to think 4.13.2 is newer
<soee> is it easy to remove project neon 5 same as install it ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Riddell> soee: great, what bzr branches?
<Riddell> sgclark rather: great, what bzr branches?
<Riddell> going out shortly for a few hours
<sgclark> Riddell: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/konsole
<sgclark> and kde-baseapps 
<sgclark> ok np
<soee> Riddell: can you post the link to the plasma-next wallpaper ?
<soee> im on projct-neon now :) works nice
<Riddell> soee: if you're on neon it should be in /usr/share/wallpapers
<soee> Riddell: thanks :) not at neon now though... i have hcnage panel position and few other things and i have black screen after login -.-
<Riddell> ScottK: any thoughts on what's wrong with pykde4? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/177889764/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.pykde4_4%3A4.13.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/pykde4.git;a=commitdiff;h=07da2ad4290a46e791a4319813a9df5afb5a67ff
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Np
<ScottK> Riddell: We're in for alpha 1, right? 
<ScottK> valorie: I don't think that tool really helps much.
<valorie> the metalink?
<valorie> I downloaded from 5 servers concurrently
<valorie> it won't make up for crappy connectivity, for sure
<valorie> took me about 14-15 mins for one iso
<ScottK> valorie: No, the package review thing.
<valorie> ah
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Your kde4libs SRU is missing the kio security fix.  Please reupload.
<valorie> well, there is no interest from us or kde, so it won't happen IMO
<ScottK> Also, I think there's less duplication of effort between us and Debian than I have the impression you think there is.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-24
<Darkwing> Anyone played with Plasma Next with an HiDPI screen?
<ScottK> Riddell: analitza didn't make it on armhf.  Needs moar symbols.
<ScottK> Riddell: perlkde's pretty unhappy too.
<ScottK> Moar symbols on okteta too.
<ScottK> Riddell: I (hopefully) took care of pykde4.
<ScottK> armhf symbols needed on marble too.
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie for the tip about the metalinks
<ScottK> Looking at marble.
<ScottK> pykde4 is fine now.
<ScottK> Uploaded marble.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mh, no, given the impact I'd say screw it at this point
<Riddell> "Aurélien Gâteau (agateau) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-06-27" yay agateau still loves us!
<Riddell> anyone able to test saving a file in calligra 2.8.3 for ingwa?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I guess we'll have to live with alpha 1 being oversized
<ScottK> We've also got some work to do to get stuff from -proposed into -release.
<ScottK> I started working on it last night.
<Riddell> been looking at that this morning
<Riddell> and I'm a bit confused by it
<Riddell> stuff like nepomuk-core not transitioning and I can't work out why
 * yofel suspects libav
<yofel> also needs a rebuild according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libav10.html
<Riddell> aah
<yofel> although it shouldn't be stuck on it if it still uses the old lib..
<yofel> britney is confusing
<ScottK> It is libav.
<Riddell> nope still don't get it, nepomuk-core-runtime 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu3 Depends: baloo, libavformat55 (>= 6:10~beta1~), libavutil53 (>= 6:10~beta1~)
<Riddell> that's the new ones it depends on
<yofel> well, as long as libav won't migrate nepomuk-core won't either
<yofel> but then ben is wrong
<Riddell> but why's it say bad on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libav10.html ?
<ScottK> Good question.
<ScottK> I'm also confused by https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178435089/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.ksudoku_4%3A4.13.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - the code in question hasn't changed in years.
<Riddell> GL code though so something might have changed in mesa for it
<Riddell> I'm also rebuilding analitza without precompiled headers on cjwatson's advise to see if that fixes it, maybe ksudoku has the same issue
<Riddell> although at only 3% done it might take my poor wee pandaboard a while to get through analitza
<ScottK> I'd say heave it at the archive and see what happens.
<Riddell> anyone want to chair the frameworks meeting today?
<ScottK> Only if that means I can change the maintenance policy.
<Riddell> might be a long shot
<ScottK> No, I've actually got a lot of $work to do today, so I should get on with that.
<Riddell> sgclark: fancy a new challenge? ↑
 * sgclark reads
<Riddell> sgclark: chairing a frameworks meeting
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what the challenge is?
<sgclark> what does that entail?
<Riddell> sgclark: running the meeting on irc in 50 minutes
<Riddell> sgclark: pinging everyone who came last week, waiting a bit, announcing dates
<Riddell> asking each person in turn for any updates
<sgclark> lol, no idea what I am doing there and would with no problem if I had more than 50 mins to prepare
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I can find another victim
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In your draft message to ubuntu-devel you suggest not putting kf5 in the archive.  I don't think that's what we discussed on the call.  I'd think since upstream has released it, it'd be mature enough to put in the archive.
 * shadeslayer looks again
<Riddell> upstream are also releasing plasma 5
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that wasn't the intention, I simply managed to not write down the part about going into the archive
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> we could put that in the archive but I think we want to keep plasma 1 for now too so it would mean lots of package renaming
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we should put that in the archive too.
<ScottK> I just don't think we should ship it as "Kubuntu".
<ScottK> Just like we had KDE3 and KDE4 in Hardy.
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> Whatever problems we're going to have due to upstream maintenance policy, I think it's better we have them sooner rather than later.
<ScottK> analitza (hopefully) fixed.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you find someone to look into okteta and perlkde?  Both are FTBFS and I'm out of time.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe you?
<ScottK> kalzium should build on armhf now.
<ScottK> sgclark: Our armhf is differnt than Debian's so it's not rare for us to have armhf specific changes.  When you did the kalzium merge, you dropped one that kept the package from building.  Not a big deal, but FYI.
<sgclark> ScottK: ahh ok, I will remember that in the future, ty
 * sgclark writes down in her notes
<ScottK> BTW, seriously, don't worry about making mistakes, only worry about not learning from them.
<ScottK> (or not following up on them and fixing them, although I already fixed this one)
<sgclark> ty, yes I fix mistakes I am aware of, sorry I was not aware. I think I need a calendar of releases heh
<ScottK> Right, I wasn't saying you didn't.  I know you're conscientious.  Just didn't want you to worry too much about this one.
 * yofel looks at okteta
<ScottK> Thanks.
<lordievader> Is bug 1296425 known? Seems it affects only KDE...
<ubottu> bug 1296425 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio is started twice - effectively making device management impossible." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296425
<yofel> now that you mention it, I do have pulse running twice o.O
<lordievader> That's the bug exactly ;) My workaround was disabeling PA's respawn and starting it through ~/.profile.
<yofel> apachelogger: ^ any ideas?
<rdieter> fyi, here's something you might consider backporting in pulseaudio to help address that, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/commit/?id=2b85ae048970b7faa7505fd0cd4746541d1b09eb 
<rdieter> (and followup fix, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/commit/?id=f46799579f438125b695dced4edf8bca05cbe90a )
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> yofel: Can you do perlkde too?
<yofel> hm, I'll look at it at least
<yofel> ScottK: I'll give it a try
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I think that's everything for 4.13.2 built then.
<ScottK> Respinning those, so don't all rush in and test.
<apachelogger> yofel: the real question is why the hell aplay is run actually :P
<apachelogger> driver sl-modem detection calls aplay -l
<apachelogger> this is spooky stuff
<apachelogger> very spooky
<apachelogger> OTOH that should not be run until 4 minutes in the session what with lazy init
<apachelogger> ah, the lazyness in kubuntu-notification-helper is bugged actually
<apachelogger> driver detection is bound to qapt init and that is bound to event construction which bypasses lazy init ^^
<apachelogger> many bugs piling up \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any chance you can fix that like right now so we can have an unbugged Alpha 1 (at least in that respect)?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 14.10 Alpha 1 Candidate Images Available - Test, test, test!!! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-25
<lordievader> I found a bug with the touchpad disable hotkeys, they only work if Sys config -> Input Devices -> Touchpad -> Enable/Disable Touchpad is open, if that is closed the shortcut no longer works.
<lordievader> To what application/package do I address this bug?
<apachelogger> lordievader: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Touchpad%20KCM&format=guided
<lordievader> apachelogger: Thank you :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/KiuBS9K
<shadeslayer> in muon discover
<shadeslayer> and go and test utopic alpha 1
<shadeslayer> WARNING: This image is OVERSIZED. This should never happen during milestone testing.
<shadeslayer> :(
<mcstr_> hi guys! i posted this question yesterday already and also posted it on launchpad.  i am running kubuntu 14.04 and have additionally added kde project neon via the ppas. is there a way to use the application settings from my apps in kubuntu 14.04 also in kde project neon? like the channels in quassel or the email accounts.  what folder do i have to copy for this?
<yofel> that's mostly the xdg folders like .config or .local/share, see what the XDG_* environment variables are set to for the places neon5 looks
<yofel> quassel is in .config, email should be controlled by akonadi which is too
<mcstr_> hm where can i check the xdg environment variables for neon5?
<yofel> when you run neon5, just open konsole and run 'env'
<shadeslayer> it will most likely be /home/shadeslayer/.project-neon5-kde/something
<yofel> mcstr_: they are set by some environment.rc file in /opt/project-neon5/share/project-neon5 IIRC (paths and names might not be entirely correct here)
<mcstr_> indeed i have it in /home/macstar/.project-neon5-kde
<mcstr_> in this i have a-.config folder....
<mcstr_> can i try to overwrite this config folder with the config folder i have in my home directory?
<mcstr_> backing up first ofc
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> I think if you just copy it over, it should be fine
<mcstr_> yep folder structur inside looks the same
<mcstr_> gonna try thx
<shadeslayer> what the heck is back http://imgur.com/X5wBZGf
<mcstr_> no luck here
<mcstr_> env output looks like this http://goo.gl/6RqjVr
<mcstr_> shit
<mcstr_> i think i am to blame
<mcstr_> its config not .config in the project neon folder
<mcstr_> :/
<shadeslayer> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/opt/project-neon5/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg/xdg-project-neon5:/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> aha
<mcstr_> brb
<shadeslayer> mcstr_: you're right
<lordievader> shadeslayer: What does that back do? Go back to the BIOS? /me is getting curious
<shadeslayer> lordievader: http://imgur.com/S0aTfUr
<lordievader> Pff, lovely.
<mcstr> yep that was it
<mcstr> thanks a lot guys
<mcstr> and wow it feels fast :O
<mcstr> last thing i need to have working is the akonadi server..... its not running therefore i cant use kmail/kontact...
<shadeslayer> you can't use akonadi on frameworks yet
<shadeslayer> IDK why
<mcstr> oh okay
<shadeslayer> but it simply doesn't work
<mcstr> no worries
<mcstr> as long as it works in the final im happy :p
<mcstr> everything else looks damn impressive by now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a bug
<apachelogger> also technically that would in fact attempt to go back if that was a submenu
<apachelogger> alas, it is not, so I doubt that should be there xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, new syslinux and what not
<shadeslayer> no OEM menu too
<shadeslayer> all reported
<shadeslayer> installer crashes with non english lang :(
<shadeslayer> 1334199
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> bug 1334199
<ubottu> bug 1334199 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde fails to install Kubuntu in Spanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334199
<apachelogger> don't find no branch on lunchpad for the new thing for whatever reason
<apachelogger> they are hiding it from me
<shadeslayer> new thing?
<shadeslayer> the Qt5 installer?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you reckon 1334199 is a blocker for Alpha 1 ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the new sylinux
<apachelogger> since you can install in english I don't think that's much blocky
<shadeslayer> kk
 * shadeslayer lazily looks at firefox
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> agateau: I thought this was fixed http://imgur.com/Iy5735j
<shadeslayer> the quit button
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wat http://launchpadlibrarian.net/134020427/ubiquity_2.13.14_2.13.15.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/kde4libs
<shadeslayer> that's pretty neat
<shadeslayer> I can also do http://pad.lv/d/kde4libs now :3
<shadeslayer> agateau: mind poking https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-broken-sidebar-layout-on-greeter/+merge/216365
<agateau> shadeslayer: what do you mean with "poking"?
<agateau> shall I ping Riddell about it?
<agateau> just did it :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> agateau: well more like, maybe not use the hack
<agateau> shadeslayer: i don't think this hack is critical
 * Riddell is travelling today
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: coming via car?
<shadeslayer> or Flight?
<shadeslayer> and I thought you were arriving tomorrow
<Riddell> por avión
<Riddell> 10 a las noches
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cya tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you staying though?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, I was hoping someone would be in the office this evening to let me in
<Riddell> d_ed said he would be I think
<shadeslayer> ok, if required, I can be there too
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: where can I find a list of what I have to do to apply for membership?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: The Kubuntu Romania site is also down
<ovidiu-florin> any news on that subscription?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not had a chance yet sorry :(
<ovidiu-florin> so you said you're moving?
<ovidiu-florin> why ?
<Riddell> I like messing up the geopolitics of europe, scotland is a done deal, time to have fun with the catalunians
<sgclark> lol
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> "Rohan Garg (rohangarg) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay shadeslayer still loves us!
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<d_ed> Riddell: I'll be in the office tonight
<d_ed> Riddell: what are your sleeping arrangements?
<d_ed> Riddell: are you out here forever?
<Riddell> d_ed: yep
<Riddell> no arrangements yet, I'm hoping some kind person will offer me a sofa
<Riddell> or the office has plenty of space and a hose in it
<Riddell> hi mustafa_muhammad 
<mustafa_muhammad> Hello Jonathan
<Riddell> mustafa_muhammad: running Kubuntu in Iraq?
<mustafa_muhammad> Yup, distro-hopping in Iraq
<mustafa_muhammad> Testing neon5 and plasma 5 now
<mustafa_muhammad> neon5 running fine(except some crashes, reported)
<mustafa_muhammad> but Kubuntu Utopic couldn't login from the kubuntu-next ppa
<mustafa_muhammad> When I login, I get "Could not start D-Bus, can you call qdbus?"
<sgclark> that is the problem I have, I am looking into it
<sgclark> lightdm seems to be the fail point
<mustafa_muhammad> So, try sddm?
<mustafa_muhammad> I'll give it a shot
<sgclark> I just packaged it, have not yet tested
<shadeslayer> doesn't sound like a sddm/lightdm problem
<shadeslayer> more like a qtchooser issue
<yofel> is qdbus-qt5 installed? ^^
<sgclark> yeah it was
<apachelogger> qt5-default as well
<shadeslayer> anyone want to test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds/70677/testcases/1301/results
<sgclark> I will here in a bit
<mustafa_muhammad> apachelogger: qt5-default was not installed, now I installed it and logged in, no problems anymore
<mustafa_muhammad> thanks
 * sgclark adds to depends
<mustafa_muhammad> sgclark: try installing qt5-default, worked for me
<sgclark> will do thank you
<shadeslayer> sgclark: please don't add qt5-default to runtime depends
<shadeslayer> because qdbus is supposed to be a drop in replacement
<soee_> hey, so sddm is now wvailable for 14.10 ?
<shadeslayer> so you can install the Qt4 version as well
<shadeslayer> soee_: not yet
<shadeslayer> I don't see us switching to it in 14.10 tbh
<shadeslayer> because at the very least ubiquity will break
<shadeslayer> or rather, ubiquity-dm
<soee_> shadeslayer: it wont be available even as 'unoffical' option
<shadeslayer> soee_: dunno, maybe
<soee_> ok, thank you
<shadeslayer> no plans for it yet
<shadeslayer> maybe just for plasma 5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it would have to be there for plasma5 as its considered part of the workspace experience
<apachelogger> which is why I told Quintasan to hurry it along like 70000 weeks ago :@
<sgclark> plasma-desktop will not start without it, therefore broken, how am I to resolve tht?
<sgclark> I packages sddm, it is in next utopic
<sgclark> packaged*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it? 
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> but anyway
<shadeslayer> breaks ubiquity-dm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure it does, it probably will need to be noop when ubiquity is supposed to start
<shadeslayer> yes, noop = broken for me :P
<shadeslayer> loss of features etc
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> if you start livesession
<apachelogger> the sddm upstart/sytemd unit shouldn't do no nothing
<apachelogger> so that ubiquity can fire up lightdm with ubiquity greeter
<sgclark> shadeslayer: with that said, leaving off qt5-default as depend leaves a system that cannot be logged into which I see as a grand form of broken
<apachelogger> when started after install sddm will do its magic
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no, qt5-default is the wrong depend
<shadeslayer> you should depend on qdbus
<shadeslayer> not qt5-default
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> something needs to depend on qtchooser
<apachelogger> which is qhere qt5-default comes in :P
<sgclark> I had qdbus, still broken
<apachelogger> question is why qmake doesn't
<apachelogger> ah
<sgclark> qt5-default and viola I have a desktop and I am very happy now
<apachelogger> sgclark: are you sure qt5-qdbus was installed?
<shadeslayer> qmake is blacklisted I think
<apachelogger> sgclark: the actual package qt5-qdbus
<apachelogger> or actually, please paste your /var/log/dpkg.log
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, it shouldn't really matter, this is the whole QT_SELECT=4/5 fiasco
<apachelogger> because qt5-default would simply have dragged in what was missing, it wasn't the actually missing bit as it is an empty package
<shadeslayer> in startkde
<sgclark> apachelogger: I cannot even get into that system. grub seems to have vanished and cannot get to rescue even
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, because it would default to qmake5 in this scenario
<apachelogger> the only way you get a defunct qmake with qt5 installed is if the actual binary is not there
<apachelogger> sgclark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<apachelogger> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, I have both qmake qt4/5 installed, it defaults to 4
<apachelogger> sgclark: actually you could just livecd, mount whatever partition contains /var and paste me the log :P
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only if you misconfigured it
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I merely installed both
<apachelogger>  readlink /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtchooser/default.conf 
<apachelogger> ../../../share/qtchooser/qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf
<shadeslayer> I have no /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtchooser/default.conf
<shadeslayer> because I have no default package
<apachelogger> oh, that's from qt5-default
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> you know what
<apachelogger> let's sneakily remove qtchooser :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh perhaps that is why only some systems had a problem with qmake4 vs. 5
<apachelogger> that's funny though, it defaults to qmake4, unless you have qt5-default, unless you have it configured... it still won't work though unless you have the correct package for your architecture
<apachelogger> it's much better than having to rename the binary to qmake5 xD
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it appears you are right, unless qt5-default is installed it will default to qmake4
<apachelogger> so it is the inverse issue of the previous issue \o/
<apachelogger> wait that's weird as well
<apachelogger> sgclark: I think qtchooser will need fixing for this
<apachelogger> the problem is... in plasma current when using qdbus with qt5-default installed it would have used qdbus-qt5 which might not have been installed; this kind of made sense even considering it is still a bug with qtchooser having insufficient lookup logic... now with plasma next OTOH you cannot ever hope to use qdbus5 unless qt5-default is installed (which is a dev package of sorts) as it will always attempt to start qmake4 which is never 
<apachelogger> there
<sgclark> ahh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: mind reverting your commit then?
<apachelogger> actually my analysis was still not correct, if you have both qtcore4 and qtcore5 installed you cannot use qdbus5 unless you have qt5-default installed
<shadeslayer> you can
<apachelogger> anyone ordered a turd?
<sgclark> but that breaks it, gosh I am lost 
<shadeslayer> QT_SELECT=5 qdbus
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> voila, it'll wor
<shadeslayer> *work
<apachelogger> the point of qtchooser somewhat was to not having to do that
<apachelogger> so the fact that you need to do it anyway defeats the point
<shadeslayer> funnily, half of neon depends on qdbus
<shadeslayer> which is the qt4 package
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u talking about neon4?
<shadeslayer> 5
<apachelogger> neon5 has its own qt
<apachelogger> straight qt build doesn't have qtchooser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pfqiulxvm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that is peculiar
<shadeslayer> sgclark: it was broken because qtchooser is broken, however qt5-default forces Qt5 as the default everywhere
<shadeslayer> qt5-default just papers over the issue
<shadeslayer> it doesn't actually solve it ( or maybe it partially does, by pulling in qdbus-qt5 )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's through weird dep chain though, there is no direct dep on qdbus
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yaeh I guessed as much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: run -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700753/
<apachelogger> Broken project-neon5-qtcurve:amd64 Depends on libkio5 [ amd64 ] < 4:4.13.2a-0ubuntu0.1 > ( libs ) (>= 4:4.3.4)
<apachelogger> all ur fault
<apachelogger> Broken project-neon5-kauth:amd64 Depends on libpolkit-qt-1-1 [ amd64 ] < 0.103.0-1ubuntu1 > ( libs ) (>= 0.99.0)
<apachelogger> that looks wrong though
<shadeslayer> quite wrong
<apachelogger> qtcurve I also don't get much
<shadeslayer> I know why
<shadeslayer> we're buiding with  kdelibs5-dev
<xnox> shadeslayer: sgclark: soee_: it's a bug in software if qt5-defaults / qt4-defaults changes anything. Especially for ubiquity.
<sgclark> I reverted my change, is there a way to set QT_SELECT=5 qdbus on install ? so it is not broken out of the box?
<xnox> shadeslayer: sgclark: soee_: which we can trivially fix by being explicit about qt version if we have to in ubiquity.
<xnox> which would be my preference.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: again, wrong way to approach the solution
<shadeslayer> I'd do it in startkde
<shadeslayer> like we currently do it for KDE SC
<sgclark> well off topic a bit, while I can login in now, it still is not working, everything is black
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-next
<shadeslayer> plz review
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ bullet points for easier understanding of deliverables
<apachelogger> I read the bullet points
<apachelogger> they were bullety
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, sgclark: xnox: this needs fixing in qtchooser, it's undesirable to patch every invocation of qdbus to explicitly select a version
<shadeslayer> true enough
<shadeslayer> if everything in that document reads fine to you guys, I'll send it tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/sddm/view/head:/debian/control < all them themes are bunched together :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: plus you install no pam files
<shadeslayer> or init files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isn't https://trello.com/c/JH9j9mH5 done?
<shadeslayer> override_dh_shlibdeps:
<shadeslayer>          $(overridden_command) -- -xbaloo -xkde-runtime -xkdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> from baloo debian/rules
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok split out themes? did not see any of these pam or init files you speak of, will take a look a bit later
<shadeslayer> sgclark: well, the pam files shipped with sddm are kaput for Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> sgclark: did you even check if your sddm package worked?
<shadeslayer> I can't imagine it working :P
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I stated that no it has not been tested.
<shadeslayer> hm, it only says that it needs review, I thought you had it working
<sgclark> All I see is blotchy black on the machine I am trying to set up to test this stuff, not a good day. before that all the dbus stuff
<sgclark> sorry I was not clear, defined etc.
<sgclark> shadeslayer: this package did not create a debian/tmp (why I did not create install files) what did I miss?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: debhelper does not create debian/tmp for control files with just one package
<sgclark> ah ha, ok so will when I split themes, thanks
<shadeslayer> sgclark: please use my branch as a base
<shadeslayer> if you're working on SDDM
<sgclark> you can have it back sorry, did not realize you were working on it
<shadeslayer> sort of, I was thinking of doing it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> sanitizing the packaging
<shadeslayer> and having something shippable
<shadeslayer> but if you have time, go for it
<sgclark> shadeslayer: well at this point I need a working test system, which so far is not going well
<yofel> shadeslayer: notes look fine
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> can i report a packaging bug here, please ?
<yofel> ShalokShalom: preferably file a bug with apport / on launchpad, but what's up?
<ShalokShalom> yofel: mpd is a GUI for mpd and mpd isnt a dependency for cantata
<ShalokShalom> yofel: mpd is a GUI for cantata and mpd isnt a dependency for cantata
<ShalokShalom> yofel: cantana dont work without mpd and mpd isnt a dependency from cantana. (my english is horrible)
<yofel> ShalokShalom: sorry was away. I'm not really familiar with mpd, and the new version in utopic-proposed does at least suggest mpd so maybe that's enough (I usually trust debian to know what they're doing)
<ShalokShalom> its not enough
<ShalokShalom> i already check this with the help from BluesKaj
<ShalokShalom> Cantata is a GUI for mpd
<ShalokShalom> try it ;)
<yofel> hm, true, this is useless..
<yofel> ShalokShalom: well, I can see that it might want to at least recommend it, but considering that you might have mpd running on another pc suggests isn't too wrong
<yofel> if you already have mpd running somewhere, starting another instance on your system is probably not what you want
<yofel> ShalokShalom: yeah, that was already discussed in debian bug 740299
<ubottu> Debian bug 740299 in cantata "Cantata: consider mpd as a dependency or a recommendation of cantata." [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/740299
<ShalokShalom> yofel: Why "or a recommendation and why [Normal] ?  
<ShalokShalom> Its breaks the whole App ?
<yofel> not if it's running somewhere else
<ShalokShalom> For each end user
<ShalokShalom> How many people aim to use it as a music client on the desktop ?
<ShalokShalom> And how should one of these end user know, why cantana dont work ?
<tsimpson> it may be a case for diverging from upstream, maybe
<yofel> when I started cantata, on the second configuration screen it asked me to connect to mpd. I would expect that someone that wants to use an mpd client might wonder where mpd is if cantata can't connect to it
<yofel> it is true that our package in trusty does not suggest mpd, so that might be worth fixing
<ShalokShalom> ok, can you suggest this ?
<yofel> I'll file a bug about it, maybe I'll have some time over the weekend to fill out the SRU paperwork
<ShalokShalom> yofel: thanks a lot :)
<beav_> anybody know how to upload GTK app tar ball onto ubuntu? it's for gnome or kde.
<beav_> It's graphical interface not shell, thanks in advance.
<beav_> I want to distribute the application and make it accessable for ubuntu users to download as an open source project
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 14.10 Alpha 1 Candidate Images Available - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds - Test, test, test!!! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<BluesKaj> hmm, no upgrades in the 14.10 repos today...is there a freeze on?
<BluesKaj> anyway time to give this a rest ..
<shadeslayer> yep
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<shadeslayer> hey ho
<Riddell> such a beautiful horizon
<shadeslayer> heh :p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind doing this test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds/70677/testcases/1301/results
<shadeslayer> I can never get it to work in vbox :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw since we're not shipping the nepomuk KCM, do you think we should remove the part of the workspace QA form that says "Nepomuk Disabled" 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on google docs?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> not worth recycling for this cycle IMO
<apachelogger> should ditch it
<shadeslayer> why?
<apachelogger> overhead was to big 
<apachelogger> have to go through all sheets and look at the data
<apachelogger> really cumbersome
<apachelogger> also unless we reset the data when a new version lands it gets confusing
<apachelogger> also reseting the data requires manually hopping through the sheets
<apachelogger> too much work for non-lts releases if you ask me
<apachelogger> oh and in general I'd not spend much time on QA for stable kubuntu
<apachelogger> if something breaks it's likely not our fault anyway
<shadeslayer> this is most interesting
<shadeslayer> yofel: somehow kajongg depends on kdegames-data >= 4.13.2
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you please fix that? I think it's some substitution that needs fixing
<shadeslayer>  libqt4-sql-sqlite (>= 4.6), kdegames-mahjongg-data, vorbis-tools, kdegames-data (>= ${source:Upstream-Version})
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> that makes sense
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion massif-visualiser 0.4beta
<kubotu> Package massif-visualiser doesn't exist yet!
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kgraphviewer 2.2beta
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1334587
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IIRC there's something blocking kgraphviewer
<shadeslayer> eigen or sth 
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgraphviewer/+bug/1244261
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244261 in massif-visualizer (Ubuntu) "kgraphviewer needs porting from libgraph to libcgraph (remove binaries for now)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> cgraph
<Riddell> should be fixed now
<Riddell> the cgraph patch was inluded in this release
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose anyone knows where I can find the various subst vars that can be passed into debian/control
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion plasma-mediacenter 1.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1334595
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll just drop the versioning for now
<shadeslayer> too many changes required to figure out latest version of kdegames-data
<shadeslayer> plus it's gone as a dep from kajongg in utopic anyway
<Riddell> groovy, alpha 1 good enough to ship
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are there any release notes?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> so that's what I was missing yesterday
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know where to put the release announcement with our new wiki
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Kubuntu is traditional
<Riddell> but not very elegant
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'd say go with wiki.ubuntu for now
<apachelogger> Riddell: put it on ubuntu wiki... as dicussed earlier these shoudl eventually get done entirely on the new website
<shadeslayer> and we can make a nice page next time
<apachelogger> wikis are much rubbish for sweet editing really
 * Riddell makes it sew
<apachelogger> talking about website
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin, jose: what's the state of the website
<Riddell> needs the server to recover for one thing :(
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the state of the server
<yofel> apachelogger: you'll have to ask Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's the state of the server
<shadeslayer> yay, I can do git clone bzr::lp:whatever
<shadeslayer> no more fiddling with bzr
<yofel> oh sweet :D
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> any special setup for that?
<shadeslayer> nope, just install git-bzr
<yofel> yay
<Riddell> apachelogger: I need to fill in this form and e-mail hosteurope, very nearly at the top of my todo list
<apachelogger> reminds me of when people used git-svn and broke kdesvn every other day xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: even does pushes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if everything is fine with the Kubuntu + Plasma 5 email, I'll send it later today
<apachelogger> yofel: what's with shared git repo for kf5?
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * BluesKaj waits patiently for the alpha1 upgrades to hit the repos
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: probably tomorrow
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok, like I said, I'm waiting patiently :)
<yofel> apachelogger: nothing so far, sune and maxy wouldn't mind it but wanted pino to comment, which he never did
<shadeslayer> much blocking that is
<jose> apachelogger: state is waiting to talk to ovidiu-florin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.33:8000/
<Riddell> sweet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you want a picutre of the reboot thing as well?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://imgur.com/zSGnz8J :3
<yofel> hahaha
<shadeslayer> colored output ftw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I guess not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no that's fine
<shadeslayer> upgrade went fine
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> hola sgclark, bienos dias
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you look at my comments?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't see any
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: eek your web server went away!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, heh
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same url
<ScottK> shadeslayer: This has been updated since I commented last.  Let me read it again.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: cheers, I updated it after you commented, made some things more clear
<ScottK> shadeslayer: A couple of small comments.  Looking pretty good now.
<sgclark> Riddell: any thoughts on why kde-baseapps and konsole in next believe that the 4:4.13.2 release is newer? 
<apachelogger> konsole? Oo
<apachelogger> that's not in the release scope of plasma5.0  is it?
<apachelogger> neither is baseapps for that matter
<apachelogger> konsole (4.97.0~git20140623-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1) utopic; urgency=low
<apachelogger> sgclark: that is effective version 0:4.97.0 vs. konsole effective version 4:4.13.2
<apachelogger> sgclark: see epoch here https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: I don't think baseapps stuff should packaged
<sgclark> why not? 
<apachelogger> because it has no release schedule
<sgclark> that is a good point, I guess not a good thing to throw out to the public, but maybe an experimental next? lol
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for now we have neon
<apachelogger> once utopic is released we might want to do an experimental next ppa if necessary
<apachelogger> until then stuff can be put into next
<apachelogger> the problem with baseapps is that it has no upstream pre-release at all, so putting it in next doesn't do much good
<sgclark> not to mention it is only half done, aka missing konquorer etc
<apachelogger> *nod*
<sgclark> but it would be kinda cool to have that stuff somewhere for daredevils that want the greatest and latest, but not as important as the greater for all stability. 
<yofel> neon? ^^
<sgclark> yeah I did try that neon, that is really nice and achieves the above. Does neon have the frameworks build of these apps though?
<sgclark> I didn't think it did
<apachelogger> project-neon5-kde-baseapps
<apachelogger> project-neon5-konsole
<sgclark> ahh ok cool :) anyway I only did as I was asked. I will move on
<sgclark> update wants a reboot, be back shortly
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> sgclark, apachelogger: sure it should be packaged, but only for a known experimental PPA
<sgclark> I <3 packaging, so fine with me lol
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think we should add a depend on qt5-default, people will still want the option of having qt4-default with plasma 5 e.g. if you're compiling kdelibs4 stuff
<Riddell> instead I guess it needs the full path to qdbus somewhere
<sgclark> Riddell: right, the QT_SELECT=5 qdbus worked fine to login, though it is said it is an issue with qtchooser
<Riddell> sgclark: you added QT_SELECT=5 somewhere?
<sgclark> Riddell: I added QT_SELECT=5 qdbus to my .bashrc file
<Riddell> and it all works fine after?
<sgclark> yup perfectly
<Riddell> ok so we can probably just add that to startkde
<sgclark> also, how , where would we put that nifty new wallpaper in ?
<alvin> I just did a fresh installation of Kubuntu, and it's probably time I report this bug. But where, or against what package? If you choose 'Belgium', some locales are set to German.
<alvin> Especially weird since I selected US English as language
<Riddell> sgclark: wallpaper?  the plasma next one with triangles?
<Riddell> alvin: using 14.04?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah that one, I can't find it
<alvin> Riddell: Yes, but I believe the bug was already there in 13.10
<alvin> Didn't think much of it then. Changed the language in KDE. But I've installed Kubuntu now on a number of occasions, and it happens every time. Set country to Belgium, language to English, and some locales will be German.
<alvin> de_BE.UTF-8 to be exact
<Riddell> sgclark: it's in breeze but maybe it wasn't in for 4.97
<Riddell> alvin: it might be libkubuntu's fault
<Riddell> or it might be ubiquity
<apachelogger> more likely former
<shadeslayer> fwiw plasma 5 email away
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: were you going to take back sddm? if so feel free to nab any of my work from mine. I spent alot of time on copyright nd I know you are not a fan of copyright. Also a libexec patch that should go upstream if you use.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yep
<shadeslayer> working on sanitizing sddm now
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> I haz upstart script
<sgclark> ok cool
<shadeslayer> lets see if it works
<alvin> ok, Bug 1334675 opened
<ubottu> bug 1334675 in libkubuntu (Ubuntu) "Some locales are set to de_BE.UTF-8 when choosing Country 'Belgium' and language 'US English'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334675
<apachelogger> half those vars are not set by libkubuntu
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> proofreaders needed 
<apachelogger> download column width is wrong
<apachelogger> pictures have all random sizes
<apachelogger> on that note if they are to continue having random sizes then the plasma1 pic needs to be aligned to the right
<apachelogger> lots of techno talk in general
<apachelogger> otherwise good I guess
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Kubuntu updated with less techno speak
<apachelogger> much better
<apachelogger> column width is still broken :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I conflictered with you
<apachelogger> but width is fixed now :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks
<Riddell> yofel: ping
<Riddell> or another german speaker, ping
<apachelogger> yus?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what needs done with this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Vertragsuebernahme-Vertragsuebergabe_eines_einzelnen_Produktes2.pdf
<Riddell> it's got forms in it you can edit in okular
<apachelogger> needs to be sent by FAX 
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> but does more of it need filled in?
<apachelogger> god that thing has pages
<apachelogger> first page, prevoius owner needs to sign bottom of the page
<apachelogger> Riddell: are we wiring money through germany?
<alvin> I'll follow up on that locale bug, but I'll have to install a test machine. In the meantime I've set everything to my liking using the KDE System settings, BUT there's a script that changes the locales for you and it created en_BE.UTF-8.  Now that's something that does not exist, so apt throws errors when trying to install stuff.
<apachelogger> Riddell: if not scratch page 4 and add credit card details on page 3
<apachelogger> where it says Kreditkartendaten (nur für Kunden außerhalb Deutschlands
<alvin> Now ALL locales (except LANGUAGE=en and LC_ALL=) are en_BE.UTF-8
<apachelogger> Riddell: then bottom of page 3 first is your name in block capitals, second is signature, third is date
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, you need to fax page 2+3 and previous owner needs to fax page 1
<apachelogger> other than credit card details everything seems to be in order
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we wire the money through germany account details for SEPA would go on page 4
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is Gültigkeit ?
<apachelogger> validity
<apachelogger> Riddell: time until expiration of the card
<apachelogger> (reckon it's about the credit card)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> apachelogger: 0180 5 66 3233*
<Riddell> that becomes +49180 5 66 3233 ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
 * apachelogger finds it outrages that a contract move costs 50 euros processing fee
<apachelogger> alvin: en_BE is what you get when you configure en_BE 
<apachelogger> arguably it doesn't make sense, however given the present UI it's hard to prevent that from happening
<alvin> apachelogger: Yes, I'm starting to think that the errors from apt have another reason.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> en_BE is no valid locale
<alvin> LC_TYPE is not set and such
<alvin> Ah
<apachelogger> but you configured it
<apachelogger> so libkubuntu writes it
<apachelogger> what you need to do is configure your country to US or CA or AU or GB etc.
<alvin> I configured it in System Settings by setting Country to Belgium and Language to English. A valid combination. Well, it should be.
<apachelogger> yeah it should, except posix locale is shit :P
<alvin> Ah, but when setting the country to US some things are all wrong. Like 'Letter' instead of 'A4'
<apachelogger> yep, that's how posix locale work
<alvin> I justed wanted the English language (Not British. 'Wastebin' instead of 'Trash' is not something I get used too)
<alvin> It's not ideal. Can I set the KDE settings /without/ changing system locales?
<apachelogger> you can remove .kde/env/setlocale.sh
<apachelogger> your system will still be wrong then
<alvin> Ok, but that's fixable
<apachelogger> see, the problem is, if you configure country BE and language en in KDE you'll have A4 and stuff in KDE
<apachelogger> but all other applications will use Letter
<alvin> Yes, and 24hour format :-)
<apachelogger> because they don't care about what the KDE setting is
<apachelogger> that's why libkubuntu bends the KDE setting to the inferior posix locale version
<alvin> I can see that.
<apachelogger> otherwise system integration is incomplete
<alvin> So, there's no setting directly 'paper size = A4' with the standard POSIX stuff?
<apachelogger> nope
<alvin> Or some switch: adhere to ISO standards. Ok, I'm dreaming
<apachelogger> it's all locale bound
<alvin> I see.
<apachelogger> what you could do from a posix POV is define some of the LC_ variables to a locale that uses A4
<apachelogger> not sure which one
<alvin> Well, in that case, it's only more work to set it up. I can live with that. You know, Windows gets that all wrong too.
<apachelogger> but you don't have fine grained control beyond that
<alvin> I'll look it up.
<apachelogger> alvin: posix is an ISO standard btw
<alvin> Heh, ok :-)
<alvin> Didn't know that.
<apachelogger> arguably the KDE way isn't all that smooth either
<apachelogger> e.g. in case of CA country doesn't actually define the format at all
<apachelogger> en_CA defaults to US formatting, while fr_CA defaults to FR formatting
<apachelogger> yet you cannot represent that in KDE clearly (short of having two distinct countries which is not the case and would not make sense)
<apachelogger> it's all a lot of shit regardless of the operating system
<alvin> Sounds like there's still some work in that area. I hope settings are shared between other desktop environments then?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that's what posix is there for
<apachelogger> except KDE chooses to not support that currently
<apachelogger> (in plasma5 there'll be much improvement in terms of configurability though \o/)
<alvin> Oh, that is fine to hear. I'm looking forward a lot to plasma5
<BluesKaj> CA has 2 language choices since Canada is officially a biingual 
<apachelogger> that's what I am saying
<apachelogger> but in KDE country dictates format
<alvin> Well, Belgium is trilingual, if you count the 10 Germans that live here. I know the problem.
<apachelogger> but in CA's case language defines formatting much more than country
<BluesKaj> hehe alvin :)
<apachelogger> so if you configure it_CA, what formatting do you get? english? french? italian? none?
<apachelogger> it's all much madness
<BluesKaj> I always choose English, there's the French Canada choice available if one wants it
<BluesKaj> a lot of Canadians just choose the US format for safety's sake
<alvin> lol, yes. That reminds me that I still have to file a bug for the holidays in the KDE calendar. These are in French by default when you set the country to Belgium, while it should look at the language.
<alvin> There's a choice between 'French', 'Dutch' and 'Walloon'. French = Walloon, and the 10 Germans are forgotten.
<Riddell> somehow I missed this, there's no 4.15 SC planned http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=140191565904116&w=2
<sgclark> Riddell: I am now seeing the perils of qt5-default. kgraphviewer seems to be qt4 only. I have my utopic set up for frameworks qt5 packaging, how do I do both?
<Riddell> sgclark: just install qt4-default
<Riddell> all will be fine until you need to log in again :)
<sgclark> lol
 * sgclark sets up another chroot
<yofel> wouldn't it work to just export QT_SELECT?
<yofel> for the build shell
<sgclark> oh hey that could work, thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: plasma 5 schedule decision http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2014-June/033065.html
<Riddell> in progress..
<Riddell> I'm proposing having bugfix releases but opinion seems to be for just monthly releases for now because it's not advised that distros ship it as default
<sgclark> Riddell: kgraphviewer for trusty is ready, where do I put this?
<Riddell> sgclark: oh cool, do you have it for utopic too?
<sgclark> Riddell: not yet, should be relatively simple though now that the bulk work is done.
<Riddell> sgclark: check it all works in utopic then give to me to upload to utopic
<Riddell> and you can upload to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> for trusty
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<mcstr_> hmmm any kubuntu user using the latest opera development build?
<Riddell> not I
<mcstr_> i am giving it a try just now and it seems to be very fast :o
<Riddell> ahh, alas if only it was free software
<mcstr_> hmmm... well isnt it free? i dont pay a single cent for it...... you sound like a fedora user :P
<sgclark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/kubuntu/+packages it is still waiting to build but I suspect you can still get the files?
<sgclark> Riddell: massif-visualizer depends on these. I have to make a quick trip to store and will work on that when I return.
<Riddell> mcstr_: most Linux distros only ship Free software
<mcstr_> @riddell thats true but i am a bit more mainstream in this regard.... as long as its available and costs no money i find it ok to use it..... bein it the non-free codecs, software or whatever.....
<Riddell> yeah that's fine, we just can't ship it is all
<mcstr_> no worries :)
<mcstr_> i also like konqueror and rekonq esp. on kde4... not convinced of those in kde plasma next yet
<mcstr_> have used mozilla firefox most of my time over the last years but opera now seems to be easier on ram and ressources in general
<Riddell> alpha 1 is out!
<Riddell> santa_: you made kde-workspace break kde-style-skulpture last year saying "Add Breaks against kwin styles which wouldn't work with this latest kde-window-manager release" can you remember why it wouldn't work?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think that's why kde-workspace has not transitioned
<santa_> Riddell: hi, I think there was an api change and that style was unmaintained
<Riddell> hmm, but it seems to compile
<Riddell> spoke I can but install them and see what happens
<santa_> and does it work?
<Riddell> dunno need to test that now
<santa_> http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kde-style-skulpture/news/20120510T181231Z.html
<santa_> indeed, it was unmaintained
<santa_> I remember they were a few which didn't work and wasn't very feasible to fix them
<santa_> I remember there was one which left the windows without decoration
<santa_> which would be an ugly situation for an inexperienced user
<santa_> so the solution was putting that breaks there, so the style would be uninstalled
<Riddell> ah then I'll just follow debian and remove it
<santa_> but of course if you can make them work again, that breaks should be removed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how's the server state?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sent off form, e-mailed them, waiting for reply
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: we might want to shut down http://kubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/list.html
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> that shit is still working
<yofel> oh right, I totally forgot about that
<yofel> write something nice on the grave :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll get Riddell to delete stuff tomorrow
<soee_> updates to neon are done through normal session or do i have to login to neon ?
<shadeslayer> which one
<shadeslayer> also, updates to Neon 5 are unsupported
<shadeslayer> with all the moving around and what not
<soee_> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext
<shadeslayer> right, upgrades are unsupported and at your own risk fwiw
<shadeslayer> soee_: I usually do : sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" dist-upgrade
<soee_> shadeslayer: but, if you release weekly updates for plasma-next in neon
<soee_> than i can get updates form normal session ?
<soee_> *update the neon packages
<shadeslayer> right, but they're unsupported in the sense of, if files are moved around, you have to force overwrite things
<shadeslayer> since the packaging does not really track those kind of things
<soee_> okay :)
<soee_> i saw some shcedule and plasma next final will be released next moth ?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-27
<sakang> which way is kubuntu 14.10 going?  kf5 or plasma 5 whatever they call it.  I see alpha1 and looks like it's 4.11 and some 4.13?
<sgclark> sakang: kf5/plasma 5 will be on a seperate ISO, it is still in heavy development. Well that is the plan anyway.
<sakang> sgclark: got you.. thanks
<sgclark> np
<ScottK> Riddell: I think you should do the maintenance releases for Plasma 5 5.0.  The first cycle isn't just about code, it's also about maturing processes and project structure, so I think you should deal with it the same as you plan to deal with such things in the future.
<jussi> Riddell: [13:53:56] <dvratil> hi, the package from you for Akademy just arrived to Brno :)
<jussi> :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell, shadeslayer should I help test neon 5 or 14.10 alpha?
<ahoneybun> valorie,ping
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, 14.10 alpha installed fine
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> contentless ping....
<ahoneybun> yay 14.10 installed fine
<ahoneybun> alpha 1
<valorie> nice!
<ahoneybun> seems I have no insternet but I think I need my drivers
 * valorie will not be jumping into the alpha frying pan
<ahoneybun> I have a spare macbook
<ahoneybun> so why not
<valorie> I decided to give my spare laptop to a friend who needs it
<ahoneybun> the steam sale is hitting my credit hard lol
<valorie> this fall after akademy I'll experiment
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mustafa_muhammad> Good morning everybody
<mustafa_muhammad> Riddell: The link of kubuntu next repo in the wiki is wrong
<mustafa_muhammad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<mustafa_muhammad> it points to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu%20Next%20PPA"
<mustafa_muhammad> instaed of "https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> good morning :)
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, did you get to kgraphviewer (utopic) if so where did you upload it to?
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> it should be in utopic archive
<Riddell> I'll take a look at your other packages shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: Sorry, your search gave no results in archive. It is a depend of massif :(
<Riddell> sgclark: ah hah, it was stuck in new
<Riddell> accepted it
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> Riddell: regarding the frameworks build of kde-baseapps and konsole, would adding epoch 5 be an acceptable solution to my problem?
<Riddell> sgclark: add epoch 4:
<Riddell> should fix it all
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> and I just finally got someone from debian to say using 4: globally for plasma packages would be a good idea, so yay
<sgclark> ok will do that. this just for apps or the frameworks as well?
<Riddell> sgclark: just plasma
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> and apps which have packages with the same name in the archive
<Riddell> I guess we'll decide on other apps as they start to appear
<Riddell> sgclark: oh they should probably have gone into the beta backports PPA being only beta releases, but it's not very important since there's no stable package for them to override
<sgclark> beta backports? where is that?
<sgclark> Riddell: and where is the kgraphviewer? I can't find it :(
<Riddell> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgraphviewer  I just accepted the binaries through New too
<Riddell> new packages need to be manually checked twice by archive admins, once for source and once for binary sanity
<Riddell> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages  for people who want the latest unstable packages :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages for people who want the latest stable packages
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages (updates) for people who want the latest bugfix packages
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you, added to my ever growing bookmarks haha
<Riddell> and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages for building e.g. KDE SC releases before copying to an archive (same as ninjas but it's public)
<Riddell> and now https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next/+packages for KF5 packages and those which use it
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you, copied to my notes.
<sgclark> Riddell: with that said, what I packaged should close Bug #1334587 ? did not realize there was a bug report
<ubottu> bug 1334587 in kgraphviewer (Ubuntu) "Please update kgraphviewer to 2.2beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334587
<Riddell> sgclark: two bug reports actually, also bug 1244261
<ubottu> bug 1244261 in massif-visualizer (Ubuntu) "kgraphviewer needs porting from libgraph to libcgraph (remove binaries for now)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244261
<Riddell> sgclark: just close that update bug manually, I've already done the other one for kgraphviewer
<sgclark> ok thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: massif-visualizer looks like a work of perfection, I'll add that bug to the changelog and upload
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: aside from adding epoch to plasma stuff, any other priority for me today? Or back to packaging more framework apps
<Riddell> sgclark: can't think of anything
<Riddell> monday will have frameworks final release whenever dfaure gets round to it
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I will be here
<Riddell> thursday will have plasma RC release
<sgclark> Riddell: will be here, Fri is a holiday but I have no plans
<sgclark> Riddell: so just to be clear all of the plasma is the 4.97.0 stuff right?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> this stuff ignoring the bits with different version numbers http://download.kde.org/unstable/plasma/4.97.0/src/
<Riddell> anyone know what's still holding kde-workspace from transition? it's something to do with kubuntu-full but I can get them to install fine http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on i386?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<Riddell> mm no, might try that
<shadeslayer> probably those windeco's need rebuilding
<shadeslayer> because I recall abi bumps in kwin libs
<Riddell> yep
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: ?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: btw. kwin/5 should now be completely co-installable with kwin/4 and it has entered opensuse factory *hint,hint*
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: nothing to be concerned about :)
<shadeslayer> internal debian ABI bumps
<mgraesslin> good
<Riddell> mgraesslin: hmm, interesting, that might be the trigger to put KF5 into the archive if it has a valid user
<mgraesslin> Riddell: might be an idea, opensuse even suggested to add kwin5 to the WM selection of plasma 1
<mgraesslin> though I'm not convinced as kwin5 doesn't support all features for plasma 1 which kwin4 provided
<Riddell> "Description: terminal program for KDE." I wonder if that sort of description should become "from KDE"
<Riddell> or dropped
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you get the konsole description? the one in the kde 4 packages seems much nicer
<sgclark> Riddell: I can grab from kde4 package, I dont recall now, prolly the frameworks site. I am working on epochs so will fix that while I am at it
<Riddell> sgclark: don't worry I just did it
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> hmm I wonder if the changelog from the kde 4 package should be preserved
<sgclark> I waasnt sure as it is another branch
<Riddell> sgclark: did you start the packaging based on the existing konsole package or just start from scratch?
<Riddell> that's probably a good detemining factor in whether to keep the changelog
<sgclark> started from scratch
<Riddell> lets not keep it then
<Riddell> hah, debian's weird patch debian-T-addition.diff still applies without changing
<sgclark> Riddell: do we have a kbzr equivalent for next?
<Riddell> sgclark: knextbzr :)
<sgclark> I am practicing my bashy scripty skills with this epoch thing 
<sgclark> thanks!
<Riddell> update kubuntu-dev-tools to get it
<sgclark> great thanks
<Riddell> I have it in my $PATH too
<sgclark> good idea
<Riddell> uh oh, massif-visualizer broke my arm!
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178826931/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.massif-visualizer_0.3.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ../../../kdchart/src/KDChartStackedPlotter_p.cpp:87:43: error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(double&, const qreal&)'
<sgclark> yeah saw that, beyond my capabilities
<Riddell> it's usually pretty simple to fix, just qMax() cast around the double
<Riddell> but annoyingly my arm server has changed ip or something so I can't log in to check
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the server company sent an e-mail to say it was being passed to their special division
<Riddell> which sounds ominous
<Riddell> sgclark: konsole looking good
<Riddell> I added lintian override, the postinst and prerm scripts for alternatives and the do-noting debian patch from the old package
<Riddell> working fine too, although I had to change the font from sans-serif
<Riddell> hmm I'm not convinced by oxygen mono for a terminal font
<sgclark> same
<Riddell> but yay, first kf5 non-plasma app running good enough for daily use :)
<Riddell> konsole 
<Riddell> konsole  ~ppa3 uploaded
<sgclark> woot, ty
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does that kubotu pluin work?  what makes it delayed at times?
<apachelogger> only polls every 30 minutes
<apachelogger> eean for some reason decided that one cannot have it poll more often than that
<Riddell> apachelogger: polls what? the bzr branch directly?
<apachelogger> the rss feeds
<Riddell> launchpad has rss feeds for bzr branches?
<apachelogger> sure
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> hmm, I realise I have a discipline problem with added dep3 headers to patches
<shadeslayer> tsk tsk
<Riddell> maybe we need a kubotu patch to tell me off every time I commit a patch without dep 3
<Riddell> sgclark: in kde-baseapps any idea why libkonq5-templates exists?  I see it's there in the kde 4 version but I don't see why it's a separate package
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't either, just saw they did that in kde4
<sgclark> Riddell: do to the sizr of that, I admit I looked at the kde4 counterpart to see what they did.
<Riddell> that's a good thing to do
<sgclark> if it is wrong I blame them :) should probably also merge changelogs unless we make drastic changes
<Riddell> changelog says " Split some files from libkonq5 out into libkonq5-templates which conflict with KDE 3's kdesktop." so it's a historic issue
<Riddell> on the other hand it probably should keep libkonq-common incase of ABI bumps
<Riddell> and the whole ABI should be bumped compared to kde 4 version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-workspace migrated
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess in copyright files where the script has put " -? konqueror/sidebar/web_module/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> that means you should check to confirm if it comes under that copyright or not
<Riddell> and then remove the -?
<Riddell> I guess
<Riddell> not sure what - or + mean
<Riddell> presumably it's all documented somewhere
<sgclark> ALmost the CMakeLists.txt I have checked dont have any copyright in them, I guess they fall under * ?
<sgclark> all*
<sgclark> the - ones are excluded, the + ones are included
<sgclark> I alway double check the - ones to make sure they are listed in the appropriate copyright
<sgclark> aka go directly to that file and see what copyright it has
<sgclark> copyright-helper is nice, but far from fool proof. I still have to manually check alot of files
<sgclark> but with my up and coming elite scripting skills it will get easier
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: deleted
<shadeslayer> \o/
<sgclark> tee hee only one needed epoch added, learned new skills though, so I am happy
 * Riddell admires sgclark's ninja headscarf
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: what would be the next app you think, rekonq?
<BluesKaj> errors installing kde-workspace on 14.10,  http://privatepaste.com/425c022733 ...oddly enough -f install fixed this issue on my laptop with intel graphics, but fails to fix the error on my older desktop with nvidia graphics 
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh yeah that would be cool, no idea what state it's in but worth investigating
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :) working on that now
 * Darkwing grumbles
<Riddell> Darkwing: don't grumble, give a whistle, things always turn out for the best
<Darkwing> Wonder how many of these things will be addressed in KDE5 https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues
<Riddell> plasma 5? someone is taking that on
<Riddell> sebas maybe
<Darkwing> I have one of those new laptops with it and finding a setup that works is insane.
<Darkwing> Is there any UI scaling in 14.04 and I'm just not looking in the right place?
<Darkwing> I know where the fint scaling is... That helps
<shadeslayer> voila, new Neon 5 ISO http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-201406271613.iso.mirrorlist
<Darkwing> But, I can't find any info on UI scaling.
<BluesKaj> kde-window -manager is broken on my desktop pc, no pagers for virtual desktops etc, no titlebars ...not good
<BluesKaj> after the kwin upgrade 
<Riddell> sgclark: new kde-baseapps uploaded, I just grabbed a new version from git for the soname change and added some lintian overrides, overwise packaging all good
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like Quintasan did some sddm packaging which is in bzr, did you start fresh?
<Riddell> and does it work?
<Quintasan> I did and shadeslayer built something on top of it
<Riddell> pacakging a display manager will need upstart scripts and other foo which I think Quintasan's packaging has
<sgclark> Riddell: shadeslayer has taken that back over
<sgclark> Riddell: disregard mine, shadeslayer is takin g the bits from mine that he wants.
<Riddell> ah, he just went to play his fiddle so I'll guess I'll work that out next week
<sgclark> He was working on it earlier, maybe go look at his?
<sgclark> Riddell: [06:49] <shadeslayer> lets see if it works was his last comment about upstart script, no idea what the outcome was
<Quintasan> Why would we want upstart
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> systemd switch for 14.10 or not?
<Riddell> well whatever boot system we use now
<Riddell> I hope it's for 14.10, don't think it's happened yet
<Riddell> new plasma-mediacenter too if anyone is in a mood to package
 * sgclark raises hand
<sgclark> Riddell: is that for kf5?
<Riddell> sgclark: don't think so no
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so build in trusty qt4?
<Riddell> sgclark: utopic and backport to trusty on qt4 http://dot.kde.org/2014/06/23/plasma-media-center-13-available
<Riddell> probably a simple update from 1.2
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so I can make that a weekend project unless your in a hurry for it, in which case someone else can package :)
<Riddell> bug 1334595
<ubottu> bug 1334595 in plasma-mediacenter (Ubuntu) "Please update plasma-mediacenter to 1.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334595
<Riddell> sgclark: sure, no rush
<sgclark> ok assigned myself then, will have it ready for you monday
<Riddell> awooga
<sgclark> this does not look right /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5Config/KF5ConfigConfig.cmake and of course KF5Config.cmake cannot be found
 * sgclark wonders what happened
<Riddell> sgclark: what's not right?
<Riddell> the file called KF5ConfigConfig.cmake is right, it's the cmake config file for KF5Config
<sgclark> see the double Config?
<Riddell> that's right
<sgclark> well this package thinks it should only have one config
<sgclark> bug in this package?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5Service/KF5ServiceConfig.cmake for KF5Service, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5Config/KF5ConfigConfig.cmake for KF5Config
<Riddell> sgclark: which package?
<sgclark> rekonq
<sgclark> dies at KF5Config.cmake find_package
<sgclark> but now I see the pattern, investigating the find_package
<Riddell> it's always possible there's been some change in frameworks and rekonq hasn't been updated for it
<sgclark> hmm yeah, the version is wrong, KF5_MIN_VERSION "4.96.0" would that trigger it?
<sgclark> otherwise looks right...
<Riddell> maybe
<sgclark> trying a patch
<sgclark> blech, nope
<Riddell> -FIND_PACKAGE (KF5 CONFIG REQUIRED
<Riddell> +FIND_PACKAGE (KF5 REQUIRED
<Riddell> sgclark: try that 
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> in CMakeLists.txt
<sgclark> yep
<Riddell> however if it's not been worked on since May there might be other issues that stop it from compiling
<sgclark> that fixed that error 
<sgclark> ok, will keep me busy for a bit then lol. I don't give up easy
<sgclark> it is compiling though, gonna step out for some lunch, be back shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: it compiled :) is that something we want to send upstream?
<Riddell> sgclark: sure, just commit it I think, pretty safe
<sgclark> Riddell: source-is-missing src/data/jquery-1.7.2.min.js but  it is there? Not sure I understand this one
<Riddell> sgclark: look at it, can you understand that javascript?
<Riddell> it has been minified which means all the spaces removed so it's not preferred modified form
<Riddell> ignore for now, it should be fixed upstream
<sgclark> oohh ok
<txwikinger> Does anybody have an idea why Qtcreator 3.0.1 on trusty does not show the menubar?
<txwikinger> ah got it
<ahoneybun> Riddell, sgclark what would happen if I add the Kubuntu Next ppa to a 14.10 install?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: it is not recommended to put in on a production computer.
<ahoneybun> sgclark, tesing notebook
<ahoneybun> sgclark, so would it replace the current apps with kde5 versions?
<sgclark> I cannot guarantee a problem free experience. Only a few apps have been ported
<ahoneybun> sgclark,thats ok is it for testing?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: but it would be good if you wanted to test
<ahoneybun> or is it better to use neon 5?
<sgclark> you will need to put QT_SELECT=5 qdbus to even login
<Riddell> nah you don't just install qt5-default
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yes if you are brave, please do test :) and let me know problems
<sgclark> Riddell: rekonq is ready for your review, this time I just adjusted kde4 debian to work with the frameworks build
<Riddell> sgclark: great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same place you left me
<Riddell> this chair is so sticky I'm not sure I can get out of it
<shadeslayer> Office?  :O
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Is Albert there? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no he left an hour or so ago
<Riddell> sgclark: I wouldn't use 4:4.97.0 version for rekonq, it has always been released as its own separate thing
<Riddell> sgclark: so maybe use 2.5~
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> sgclark: I'd remove any patches that are no longer relevant from the archive
<Riddell> sgclark: otherwise all super
<ovidiu-florin_> Riddell: any news about the server?
<valorie> [13:24] <Riddell> [14:31:15] ovidiu-florin: the server company sent an e-mail to say it was being passed to their special division
<valorie> [13:24] <Riddell> [14:31:26] which sounds ominous
<valorie> we had a lil netsplit, so you might have missed that
<ovidiu-florin_> valorie: I've missed it
<ovidiu-florin_> thanks
<ovidiu-florin_> valorie: do you think this would be ok as a link to my wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OvidiuFlorinBogdan
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm creating it now
<valorie> uh, I think personal pages are different
<valorie> sec
<ovidiu-florin_> as I've seen from Riddell s page the format is: base-wiki-url/full-name
<valorie> no, you are right
<valorie> I'm wrong
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ValorieZimmerman is mine
<ovidiu-florin_> ok, thank you
<valorie> take anything you like from mine; it's all lifted from elsewhere also
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mcstr_> morning
<lordievader> Hey mcstr_, how are you?
<mcstr_> @lordievader thx i am fine and you?
<lordievader> mcstr_: I have coffee next to me, so I guess I'm doing allright ;)
<mcstr_> @lordievader that sounds good, i am just having my oatmeal, coffee will follow next :P
<lordievader> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> trying to update and upgrade 14.10, but this error is blocking further progress, is this a common error?  http://privatepaste.com/95b9d9fbcd
<BluesKaj> -f install doesn't solve the problem 
<mcstr_> *opens up a beer*
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You can tell dpkg to force the overwrite.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, and what would the dpkg overwrite command be?
<BluesKaj> already tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lordievader> BluesKaj: dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package>.deb
<BluesKaj> lordievader, this is not a .deb package we're trying to upgrade it's kde-window-manager, associated packages and dependencies
<BluesKaj> lordievader, namely these http://privatepaste.com/0712b38c6d
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Exactly so you hunt out the one causing problems, allow dpkg to overwrite stuff and continue with apt-get install -f.
<yofel> BluesKaj: it actually tells you the deb that you need to force after "error processing archive..."
<yofel> just take that file and dpkg -i --force-overwrite it
<yofel> after that apt install -f should do the rest
<yofel> and now let me actually fix that ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: why is kde-workspace ubuntu2-4 not in bzr...?
<shadeslayer> uhm ... because ... I forgot
<yofel> heh
<yofel> I'll fix it
<shadeslayer> thx
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes , I've tied to overwrite it , but it keeps erroring
<yofel> shouldn't... at least not the same file
<yofel> although you then might to first update kde-workspace-data
<yofel> *might want
<BluesKaj> ok yofel, lordievader, apt-get -f install worked that time, thanks for fixing 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No problem ;)
<BluesKaj> didn't have that problem on my laptop which is intel based, only on the amd based desktop pc
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This has nothing to do with architecture ;)
<BluesKaj> not architectutre lordievader, it's the HW I'm sure , an API thing
<yofel> not really, the file moved between packages and nobody told apt about that
<mcstr_> http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/awesome-contributions-to-kde-connect/   this sounds awesome. is the package being built yet? :P
<BluesKaj> yofel, then why didn't the laptop get the same error 
<yofel> whether you get it or not, depends on the order that apt updates the packages, which depends on the packages that are installed and apt's mood ^^
<BluesKaj> yeah , mood seems appropriate :)
<BluesKaj> now to get my virtual desktops back
<shadeslayer> mcstr_: I plan on working on that on Monday if its not done by the
<shadeslayer> *then
<shadeslayer> maybe even get into backports
<mcstr_> @shadeslayer  that sounds gd thx :)
<BluesKaj> ok seems kwin and the workspace is working again on the desktop pc, that's a relief 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-29
<yofel> so... upower 0.99 + kde + systemd = OK, upower 0.99 + kde + upstart = no suspend, no device management
<yofel> bah
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Riddell> yofel: how do you work that out? and isn't that a good thing if we're changing to systemd?
<yofel> Riddell: sure, depends on when we're doing that, gnome 3.12 needs upower 0.99, so we will likely switch to it this release, kde can handle it, but for some reason not while running upstart
<yofel> testing is easy, take stock utopic, install upower 0.99 from noskcaj's ppa -> suspend is missing in kickoff and device manager does nothing. Now reboot with init=/lib/systemd/systemd -> all is fine
<yofel> weird part is that shadeslayer added some upstart detection to powerdevil, so suspend support *should* work even with upstart
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Working on new kdeconnect
<23LAAW70L> :) :) :) 
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga
<Riddell> mouse control feature is cool
<Riddell> if I was still at home with my projector it would be just what I needed
<Quintasan> Riddell: That reminds me. The device browsing doesnt work.
<Quintasan> I think we need KIO slave for this
<Riddell> mm, worked when I last tried I think
<Riddell> yofel: systemd working nicely with current upower though, best report to Noskcaj 
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ is down or it's just me?
<lordievader> Quintasan: Seems down here too (Holland)
<Quintasan> Our QA server is down
<Quintasan> No QA!
<yofel> Riddell: updated the bug already
<yofel> systemd works rather well actually, just updates are a pain with all the missing init scripts
<Quintasan> yofel:http://paste.kde.org/p61j6csvw
<Quintasan> Think we should worry about that?
<yofel> not sure, it's been a while since I've looked at that error :/
<sgclark> hmm, I can't seem to find anything to satisfy mockcpp, anyone know?
<yofel> sgclark: that's for...?
<sgclark> yofel: plasma-mediacenter
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell: It uses sftp now, I wonder what happened to kioslave
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes the server didn't get renewed in time :(
<Riddell> I've faxed off forms to the company
<Riddell> sgclark: configure dependency?
<Quintasan> But man, the mouse control is hillarious
<Quintasan> :D
<sgclark> Riddell: what do you mean?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh yes configure dependency, sorry still asleep
<Riddell> google points to https://code.google.com/p/mockcpp/   mock++ is a jmock-like generic easy-of-use C++ Mock Framework, creating a mock object by mock++ is virtually as easy as using jMock. 
<yofel> if it's that we don't have a working packaged version of google-mock
<Riddell> is package google-mock the same thing?
<sgclark> I tried google-mock and it still failed
<yofel> google-mock needs manual setup to be usable, looked at it for amarok a while ago
<Quintasan> hurr
<yofel> sgclark: which version of pmc are you packaging?
<Quintasan> I sometimes really want to slap that kdeconnect devel
<sgclark> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mediacenter/+bug/1334595
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1334595 in plasma-mediacenter (Ubuntu) "Please update plasma-mediacenter to 1.3" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sgclark: pastebin the cmake output?
<sgclark> sure
<yofel> that's for the tests
<Riddell> ah yes ./libs/test/cmake/Findmockcpp.cmake
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7721695/
<Riddell> mockcpp.h
<yofel> yeah, that is mock++
<Riddell> so quick way is KDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false
<Riddell> yep we don't have it packaged
<sgclark> is that the right thing to do? I don't mind learning somethiing new if there is a correct way
<sgclark> package mock++?
<Riddell> you can look at packaging mockcpp, I've no idea how easy that is
<Riddell> don't spend too much time on it, if it's tricky just tell cmake KDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false
<sgclark> ok, I will at least try, otherwise faasle to tests haha
<sgclark> thanks for the help
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> I think I solved some problems upstream
<Quintasan> Riddell: If we get a new release of kdeconnect today then it will be done today
<yofel> kio wrapping for sshfs, sounds like fun
<Quintasan> yofel: It doesn't :P
<soee> gusy maybe spread info about randa foundrising through twitter/fb http://www.kde.org/fundraisers/randameetings2014/index.php ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<lordievader> Riddell: Interesting reply to the CC mailing list. 
<Riddell> lordievader: that kindae sums up how I'm doing today :)
<Riddell> any support appreciated
<lordievader> As you said yourself, support is not the issue ;)
<lordievader> It is that I do not use twitter, else I'd use the #ISupportJonathan too ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> lordievader: what reply ?
<Riddell> clivejo: did you ask for testers of kamoso?
<clivejo> I didnt
<Riddell> clivejo: want me to do it?
<clivejo> sure, just dont want to be snowed under with bugs reports!
<lordievader> soee: See the Ubuntu Community mailing list.
<Riddell> clivejo: the nice thing about packaging is that in most cases you can just point the reporter upstream :)
<lordievader> soee: The Ubuntu-community-team* mailing list.
<clivejo> problem is it probably is something I did wrong
<soee> lordievader: this whole mailing list is a black magic for me :)
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> $ dolphin
<Tm_T> No protocol specified
<Tm_T> dolphin: cannot connect to X server :0
<lordievader> Tm_T: Is $DISPLAY set?
<Tm_T> lordievader: I'm on plasma desktop
<Tm_T> so yes, it is supposed to be set
<lordievader> Supposed to, but is it :P
<Tm_T> don't know anymore, reboot fixed it
<Tm_T> old kate window could do things but I couldn't open another
<lordievader> Heh, I was watching the IT crowd yesterday: Did you try turning it off and on again? :P
<Tm_T> I think Ubuntu SDK did something...
<tsdgeos> Sput: quassel 0.12.2 doesn't save my custom highlights, is that known? 
<Riddell> yay wily installed and working
<Riddell> now why won't kio pass it's tests?
<BluesKaj> poor kf5/kde4 integration ?
<Riddell> ug, git-buildpackage is now gbp buildpackage
<Riddell> which just makes me think of uk currency
<sgclark> I am working on 4.14.3 for trusty btw
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh old school :)  thanks
<Riddell> anyone know how to work out what acc's error is? shadeslayer? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-libkdegames/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<Riddell> it just says error code 5 which is one better than the error code 4 I got on my last upload but still not useful
<shadeslayer> qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 73890
<shadeslayer> wat
<Riddell> dh_acc: abi-compliance-checker -q -l libkf5kdegames6 -v1 4:15.04.2-0ubuntu3 -dump debian/libkf5kdegames6.acc -dump-path debian/libkf5kdegames6/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dh-acc/libkf5kdegames6_4:15.04.2-0ubuntu3.abi.tar.gz returned exit code 5
<Riddell> that's the error
<shadeslayer> I think qemu crashed
<shadeslayer> no
<Riddell> these test logs are crazy bad at pointing you at the issue
<shadeslayer> or maybe
<shadeslayer> why is it qemu'd
<shadeslayer> that's x86
<shadeslayer> how very odd
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ask someone in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alternatively, run the tests locally and see what happens
<Riddell> I know nothing about acc I guess I should learn
<Riddell> dunno what's wrong with symbools files
<shadeslayer> https://runc.azurewebsites.net/
<shadeslayer> Copyright (c) 2015, Linux Foundation;
<shadeslayer> we live in interesting time
<shadeslayer> *times
<Riddell> ok kio up, kwindowsystem up, libkdegames up, in all cases I removed tests and acc so I need to ask upstream why on the failing tests tomorrow but hopefully that'll give us something useful for alpha 1
<Riddell> I'm knackered, going home and watching game of thrones
<sebas> Riddell: you need to see blood now? ;)
<Sho_> or it's the dragons
<Riddell> soy jonatan rydell del norte, hay dragones aqui
<Sho_> Ser Riddell does have a certain ring to it
<Riddell> no uso titules
<Sho_> 물론이죠
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-23
 * valorie heard a rumor that sgclark is giving a talk
<sgclark> I will be talking about my sok project
<valorie> what about, Scarlett?
<valorie> NICE
<sgclark> the KDE CI
<sgclark> hopefully I will not pass out in fear
<valorie> oops, it's past 5,  I need to make a salad for dinner
<valorie> sgclark: I'll bring rum?
<valorie> passing out *in fear* is no good.....
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> lol yeah booze tends to braven me up
<sgclark> ugh only 150 more packages to go
<ScottK> What would you possibly be afraid of?
<ScottK> KDE is very friendly.
<sgclark> I am very shy :)
<Riddell> sgclark: have you given conference talks before?
<sgclark> no
<mparillo> sgclark: Useful public speaking tips: http://www.jokeemail.com/preacher/preacher15.htm
<sgclark> I did pass out in speech class a couple decades ago
<Riddell> sgclark: one of the great things about free software is it gives me a chance to improve my skills in areas like giving talks
<valorie> !
<valorie> def. bringing rum then
<Riddell> sgclark: what day is it on?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I actually want to do this, and this is only the student section which was empty last year, good place to practice
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> good question
<sgclark> Riddell: no clue, but it is on the weekend during all the big talks, but during lunch break or something
<sgclark> the room was sparce last year
<sgclark> which I am totally ok with!
<Riddell> can't see it on the schedule, maybe it's during the week, seaLne do you know when sok talks are?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we really need libhybris as a bdep
<shadeslayer> for kwin
<Riddell> umm dunno what does git blame say?
<Riddell> I assume I added it for a reason
<shadeslayer>     Build-dep on libhybris and add kwin-hwcomposer-backend package
<shadeslayer> you added it mate :)
<Riddell> yes now I remember, it's for the hybris and hwcompositor backend
<Riddell> what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Debian doesn't have libhybris
<shadeslayer> and I doubt it will
<Riddell> sucks to be debian
<Riddell> remove it in debian branch then
<shadeslayer> Probably because it's not dfsg compatible or whatever
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which is the same as the Kubuntu branch :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which is why I asked, is kwin-hwcomposer being used anywhere
<shadeslayer> or did you add it just because cmake was complaining
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm, moment
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why do you doubt that Debian will have it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it's being used
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I thought it wasn't dfsg compliant or something
<Riddell> I would expect hybris is dfsg free, I've not checked but I believe android is free software they just don't develop it openly and only do a code dump occationally
<ScottK> A quick read through debian/copyright says it's free.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but master should be different from kubuntu_archive_foo as far as branches go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: DCI uses kubuntu_unstable
<ScottK> It's also in Ubuntu Main, so modulo a screw up, is should be OK for Debian main too.
<shadeslayer> since that's what we use to iterate
<shadeslayer> mmm, depends on the android-headers package
<shadeslayer> not in debian too ofcourse
<shadeslayer> hurray
<ScottK> That means it might be complicated to get there, but I don't see any fundamental barrier.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> <- talking out of his ass clearly
 * valorie turns on the fan
<[Relic]> shadeslayer, practicing for a future in politics?
<shadeslayer> [Relic]: ??
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :P
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://www.hipchat.com/downloads#linux-install
<sgclark> ok my packaging is thwarted by a bug, time for me to call it, have a good night everyone.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: night
<seaLne> Riddell sgclark: gsoc/sok is saturday after lunch, 1500
<seaLne> sgclark: speak to nightrose about it if she hasn't approached you
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: so that's IRC?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> whats up
 * shadeslayer is tired
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: ??
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: writing :D
<shadeslayer> oh xD
<shadeslayer> So not a quick thing to do xD
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: what's kubuntu's policy for backporting bugfixes to vivid packages given that there's ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports with the new versions of stuff, do you actually backport something at all?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: bug fixes for official vivid archives have to go through SRU procedures, however, we have MRE's for certain things
<shadeslayer> ( MRE = Minor Release Exception )
<shadeslayer> ( Which means we can upload whole sets of KDE SC packages and stuff as long as they're bug fix only )
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> i was saying because having http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=gwenview.git&a=commitdiff&h=94d4453ee8fdefb182e4730b0417e42ed56c3fb2&hp=4dc18b994558cbc88d8f1a701247ece3868682a8 for gwenview would be really a win
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: on non-kde related stuff, i have a one liner patch for the "fbi" package to make it not segfault, what's the correct way to get it to a release?
<shadeslayer> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: T
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: ^ :P
<tsdgeos> so i guess i just ask a debian folk and it'll hit ubuntu in a few years :D
<shadeslayer> sure :P
<shadeslayer> that's one way
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: could you file a bug with the impact , and testing mechanism and the patch url on LP
<shadeslayer> and toss it in here
<tsdgeos> bug has been filed for like 3 years i think
<tsdgeos> the patch isn't there
<tsdgeos> but i guess noone cares about the package :D
<tsdgeos> since "doesn't work at all" is quite a serious bug
<shadeslayer> toss the link in here plz
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fbi/+bug/1450949
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1450949 in geeqie (Ubuntu) "Wrong JPEG library version: library is 80, caller expects 62" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> it's hilarious is categorized as medium :D
<shadeslayer> Bug #1450949 reported by Heineken on 2015-05-02
<ubottu> bug 1450949 in geeqie (Ubuntu) "Wrong JPEG library version: library is 80, caller expects 62" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450949
<shadeslayer> not 3 years?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> unless it's 2018
<shadeslayer> in which case, what the heck happened
<tsdgeos> it is man! what rock have you been sleeping under!
<tsdgeos> :D
<shadeslayer> idk man, I just went for a walk
<shadeslayer> and it's 2018
<shadeslayer> time moves slowly in America
<shadeslayer> it is after all UTC -8
<tsdgeos> otoh i was checking this yesterday and i'm severely jet lagged
<tsdgeos> so i'll accept the 3 years may have been my tired brain
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: not sure what to say about fbi, I'd poke someone on #ubuntu-devel perhaps
<shadeslayer> maybe someone has expertise with the package
<shadeslayer> if not, then poke me with the patcheroo on Friday :P
<shadeslayer> wait no don't 
<shadeslayer> it's in main
<shadeslayer> I don't have permissions for main
<shadeslayer> not elite enough
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> yw
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<sick_rimmit> hello friends
<sick_rimmit> Good morning to you
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<soee> hiho sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> soee: Hi there
<sick_rimmit> Totally off topic, just looking for suggestions you folks may have come across
<sick_rimmit> I am looking for a Documentation system ( Like phpDocumentor ) that can generate APi documentation, and can be automated with Jenkins.. 
<sick_rimmit> Anyone know of anything like that, that I should take a look at ?
<soee> sick_rimmit: check http://fabien.potencier.org/sami-yet-another-php-api-documentation-generator.html
<soee> https://github.com/FriendsOfPHP/Sami
<Riddell> sick_rimmit: for what langauge?
<soee> also: http://www.apigen.org/
<sick_rimmit> Bless you soee Thanks 
<soee> Wily alpha1 this thursday ?
<lordievader> Already?
<soee> looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> Cool :)
<Riddell> testing welcomed
<soee> testing all the time @home on my laptop
<soee> since 2-3 weeks there is a problem with ksysguard upgrade :)
<soee> it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<soee> -.-
<soee> but i it feels liek whoel system works a bit faster and smoother compared to vivid
<mparillo_> For wily, a bug to confirm (please): https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo_> And the upgrade to Wily stalls for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> waa kstars last one left to let kf5 in
<santa_> Riddell: in case you forgot about them I have a couple of simple things awaiting to be merged from siduction
<santa_> (plasma-workspace + khelpcenter)
<santa_> the former fixes a launchpad bug
<Riddell> ok give me a sec
<Riddell> santa_: khelpcenter applied and uploaded, bluedevil was already applied but I'm not uploading cos ubuntu is stuck on bluez4
<Riddell> santa_: sorry I'm not in the most responsive mood
<santa_> no prob
<santa_> the other one was plasma-workspace, not bluedevil
<santa_> thank you very much for merging btw :)
<clivejo> anyone having issues with powerdevil in wily?
<sgclark> I have heard complaints. I am not on wily so I can't research.
<clivejo> how could I research?
<clivejo> Energy Saving part of the System Settings is greyed out. Saying that the Power Management Service is not running
<clivejo> when I start it in Background services, it says unable to start server powerdevil
<clivejo> nothing in pm-powersave.log
<sgclark> clivejo: sounds like this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerdevil/+bug/1464924 add what you can and add yourself as affected.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464924 in powerdevil (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: after dist-upgrade powerdevil unable to launch" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> when I debuild and there are files in debian/tmp does this mean these file havent been put into a package correctly?
<sgclark> no, that is where it goes first and then copied at install time
<clivejo> so icons and HTML etc go into -common ?
<clivejo> executables and libs go into the main package to be built on each arch?
<clivejo> how on earth did it build two days ago and not it wont!
<sgclark> -data for stuff that is sharable like icons and stuff I think, libs is in package matching lib name and executables -bin. I think , verify with Riddell of course.
<sgclark> changes?
<clivejo> the original is skrooge and skrooge-common
<sgclark> okies, I have not worked with -common, someone else will need to step in here.
<clivejo> Im trying to package skrooge2.0.0
<sgclark> cool :)
<clivejo> not cool!
<Riddell> -common is just another name for -data
<sgclark> not cool ?
<clivejo> cant get my head around it
<sgclark> there ya go
<clivejo> what is the standard?
<Riddell> skrooge has no -bin that's only used for library packages usually
<sgclark> I use -data ..
<Riddell> clivejo: the standard is to follow whatever Debian do
<sgclark> or that
<clivejo> and that is?
<Riddell> else it all becomes far to hard to maintain
<Riddell> in the case of skrooge it's as you say, skrooge-common for /usr/share files and skrooge for everything else
<clivejo> what about arch dependant files?
<sgclark> so yeah existing packages I leave as they already are. Anyway, stepping out, do what Riddell says!
<Riddell> clivejo: into "skrooge"
<santa_> arch any -> skrooge; arch all -> skrooge-common
<clivejo> I mean in the .install file
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> surely that depends on arch?
<clivejo> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/grantlee ?
<santa_> skrooge
<Riddell> replace the x86_64-linux-gnu with a * in the .install file
<Riddell> then it'll work on other arches too
<santa_> yeah
<clivejo> so /usr/lib/*/plugins/grantlee
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> ah, that makes sense
<clivejo> boy you are clever!
<Riddell> ach packaging is easy, the programming is harder
<sgclark> well it gets easy. It does not start out that way..
<clivejo> strange filename - libskgbasemodeler.so.2.0.0
<clivejo> is that right?
<Riddell> yep
<sgclark> if that is what upstrream named it then yes
<clivejo> how do I copy it all like -r
<clivejo> usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48
<Riddell> library for skrooge base model, so version 2.0.0 I guess
<Riddell> if you put a directory in the .install file that'll copy everything
<clivejo> ie 16x16, 64x64
<clivejo> so just usr/share/icons/hicolor
<Riddell> usually for libraries you want to put usr/lib/libskgbasemodeler.so.2* which will get the file and symlink but not get the developer link
<sgclark> usr/share/*
<Riddell> some packages like to list every single file which is a pain when doing a new version but means mistakes don't creap in
<Riddell> some just do usr/share and be done with it
<Riddell> as usual, best to copy what the existing packaging does
<clivejo> does usr/share not contain binaries?
<clivejo> whats usr/share/kxmlgui5/skrooge_report/skrooge_report.rc ?
<clivejo> just a data file?
<clivejo> or usr/share/knotifications5/skrooge.notifyrc
<Riddell> have a look
<Riddell> they'll be text files
<clivejo> XML?
<Riddell> .ini format probably
<Riddell> usr/share only has data files by various long standing standards
<clivejo> so usr/share/* will catch all the data files and bung them into *-common
<Riddell> clivejo: doesn't even need that asterisk
<clivejo> pbuilder is complaining about http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kwallet-kf5/libkf5wallet-dev_5.10.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb not existing
<clivejo> does apt-get update not get called automatically?
<clivejo> I guess not!
<Riddell> clivejo: nope you need to run that manually
<clivejo> found that out myself :P
<clivejo> its building :)#
<clivejo> very slowly
<clivejo> does pbuild have a multi-thread option?
<Riddell> annoyingly faffy
<Riddell> pbuilder-dist wily build --debbuildopts "-J4" foo.dsc
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> where 4 is the number of cpus
<clivejo> does anyone use skrooge?
<ahoneybun> I tried
<clivejo> tried?
<ahoneybun> I can't figure about how to import my accounts
<ahoneybun> bank wise
<clivejo> oh
<ahoneybun> I still have it installed though
<Riddell> nope but I use calligra which needs an update if you want another challenge after this :)
<clivejo> uploading to PPA now
 * ahoneybun trys out Calligra
<clivejo> so fingers crossed it builds on LP
<ahoneybun> *tries
<clivejo> Calligra 2.9.5?
<clivejo> is it ported to KF5?
<clivejo> oh, skrooge is delayed for 59mins, is that normal?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: calligra words says it uses odt by default but then it tried to save in Palm OS database lol
<Riddell> clivejo: it can be, launchpad gets busy sometimes
<Riddell> ahoneybun: there's no opendocument standard for databases
<Riddell> clivejo: yes 2.9.5, no they're still working on kf5 so it's just some new files I guess
<Riddell> clivejo: but beware, it's a beast, it takes ages to compile
<ahoneybun> idk then
<clivejo> I must have been bumped up, 9mins into the compile
<clivejo> 47% 
<clivejo> how long does it take after a build for *.deb files to be published?
<sgclark> it is not a fixed time, dependsd on load, much like build
<clivejo> eak 187M 
<clivejo> this is a beast
<soee> i see some updates on Wily, mix of Kf 5.10 and 5.11 ?
<soee> ksysguard still broken
<Riddell> soee: I upgraded kf 5.10 but some bits of 5.11 to fix compiles
<Riddell> uploaded
<soee> ah cool :)
<soee> but i assume it wont solve ksysguard conflicts ?
<clivejo> Riddell: Calligra is complaining about FindKDE4.cmake, any ideas?
<clivejo> I have kdelibs5-dev
<clivejo> and cmake-data
<sgclark> clivejo: I think that is kde-workspace
<clivejo> Im currently installing qt4-dev-tools see if that helps
<clivejo> Ill try that next
<Riddell> clivejo: install qt4-default
<Riddell> that will change some qt tools from qt5 to qt4
<clivejo> should I just hold off til calligra is ported to 5?
<Riddell> clivejo: goodness no, that'll be another 6 months or year
<clivejo> LOL
<Riddell> they put in a lot of work to make this bugfix release, least we can do is package it
<clivejo> well that seems to have fixed it 
<clivejo> its building
<clivejo> Ill have to open a window
<clivejo> getting hot in here
<clivejo> how long will this take to compile/build?
<clivejo> oh and if Im trying to figure out where missing files go, can I run debuild without compling it all again
<clivejo> skrooge isnt working :/  missing plugins / libraries
<clivejo> oh digiKam 4.11 was released on Sunday
<Riddell> clivejo: plenty for you to practice on :)
<Riddell> clivejo: debuild -nc is the magic to redo it without compiling it all again
<Riddell> "no clean"
<Riddell> clivejo: but for testing the installed files  dh_install --list-missing  is the one command to run
<Riddell> clivejo: calligra has so many .debs made out of it that working out which .install should get which file is seriously difficult
<Riddell> you often need to resort to grepping cmakelists.txt files to work out where it came from
<clivejo> do you think there is many file changes
<clivejo> considering its a bug fix release?
<sgclark> probably not
<clivejo> do the programmers suggest the packages ?
<Riddell> calligra always has more file changes than I expect
<Riddell> clivejo: how do you mean?
<Riddell> there's a README file in calligra which gives direction to packagers
<clivejo> I must read it!
<ahoneybun> what the
<ahoneybun> you can't change the kwallet password?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-24
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1468192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1468192 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon does not show the change log for any package instead displays this text "The list of changes is not yet available. Please use instead."" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: cool, thanks ;) you  ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<soee> if anyone plan to watch Jurassic World please don't  :)
<soee> waste of time and money -.-
<mgraesslin> soee: thanks
<soee> now i wonder if Terminator Genesis would similar crap ;)
<lordievader> That still has the Govinator in it ;)
 * Riddell reads http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Riddell> wow now I know the geographical location of my network card
<lordievader> Is (K)Ubuntu finally getting that?
<Riddell> wily seems to have it now
<lordievader> Ah, cool :D
<Riddell> that brilliantly systemd, it's a competant solution that makes things much more complex and kills off some basic assumptions for what is I guess an important problem in some cases but not many
<clivejo> how does it know that Riddell?
<Riddell> clivejo: the geographical location? with a map and compas and some qualified cub scouts I assume
<clivejo> LOL
<lordievader> And he maps it before there is a network connection :P
<Riddell> systemd should be renamed Akela
<Riddell> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zentyal/18438810273/in/album-72157652591863934/  caption competition!
<Riddell> clivejo: yay your kamoso package works on my mostly clean wily install
<Riddell> so I'll copy it to beta PPA and put it into a git archive
<clivejo> any other testers?
<clivejo> Riddell: got 595 missing files in calligra!
<Riddell> clivejo: uh oh!
<Riddell> clivejo: I think almost all will be developer files we deliberately don't package
<Riddell> clivejo: if you can copy them into paste.kde.org and I'll take a look
<clivejo> .h files?
<clivejo> headers?
<Riddell> right, we don't want those cos nothing builds against calligra
<Riddell> there should be a debian/not-installed to list them
<clivejo> ah, that will knock off a lot
<Riddell> also /usr/lib/foo.so files which are dev only but you have to watch for plugins which are /usr/lib/kde4/foo.so files that we do want
<clivejo> so usr/include/calligra/*.h ?
<clivejo> dont need them
<Riddell> clivejo: right
<Riddell> clivejo: you started with the version in the wily archive right?
<clivejo> hummm, I copied all the missing files to kate, then tried to copy 486 lines back into not-installed and it crashed konsole :/
<clivejo> more hung it
<clivejo> http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Konsole-hUVzK2wC.1435143189.jpg
<Riddell> clivejo: why are you trying to edit not-installed yet? just check the output of dh_install --list-missing for files not in not-installed
<clivejo> I have
<clivejo> there are 595 missing files
<clivejo> 486 are .h files
<clivejo> which I was adding to not-installed
<clivejo> there are 62 usr/lib/*.so files that look important
<Riddell> clivejo: usr/lib/*.so aren't important
<clivejo> so add them to not-installed too?
<clivejo> ok down to 48
<clivejo> Ill pastebin these
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11767150/
<clivejo> those calligraactive ones go in calligraactive.install?
<Riddell> clivejo: don't you have an existing not-installed file?
<clivejo> yes
<Riddell> clivejo: calligraactive is dead, except upstream haven't listened to themselves so they still install bits, but we don't package it so you can ignore them too
<Riddell> those 4 /usr/bin at the start are testing and will be in not-installed
<Riddell> and krita gemini and sketch is dead too as I remember, replaced by calligra gemini
<Riddell> but checkout in #calligra if unsure
<Riddell> so aye they're all good for not-installed
<clivejo> Ill put the active files into the active package, just to keep it right
<clivejo> there is a package defined calligraactive.install
<Riddell> clivejo: calligraactive.install is still around but it's not listed in debian/control so the result will be just the same (nothing happens with them)
<Riddell> probably neater to get rid of calligraactive.install
<Riddell> clivejo: kamoso in git and in beta PPA, when apol appear we can ask him if he wants it in the archive or just in a PPA
<clivejo> ok Ill do that
<clivejo> remove it and put the entries in not-installed
<Riddell> groovy
<clivejo> should it be ./usr or usr?
<Riddell> good news is calligra is about the biggest packages get so if you can handle it you can handle a lot :)
<Riddell> not-installed should be ./usr  I think
<Riddell> that's what our kubuntu-automation scripts expect when checking it
<Riddell> for some reason
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: can't extract name and version from library name 'libkdeinit4_karbon.so'
<clivejo> anything important?
<Riddell> clivejo: that's fine to ignore, those libkdeinit libs are just subs to load the application as a library rather than a whole new process which speeds up load a bit
<Riddell> so they're not real libraries and the magic shlibs which finds the libraries an app wants gets confused
<clivejo> oh a problem : dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library liblibglobal.so.14 needed by debian/kexi-xbase-driver/usr/lib/kde4/kritadefaultdockers.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<Riddell> hmm
<clivejo> 10 errors like that so far
<Riddell> hi prth, how's summer of code going?
<prth> hi Riddell, great :)
<Riddell> clivejo: hang on, kexi package installing krita plugin looks wrong
<Riddell> (oh make sure kritalutdocker.so and krita_lutdocker.desktop are in not-installed, they're installed specially in debian/rules)
<Riddell> clivejo: what's in kexi-xbase-driver.install ?
<santa_> clivejo: may I suggest you a couple of things for kamoso?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> kexi-xbase-driver.install: usr/lib/kde4/*.so
<clivejo> usr/share/kde4/services/calligra/*.desktop
<clivejo> sure santa_, I was away from keyboard, looking for a 3/4inch thread die!
<clivejo> just go easy, Im new to this all
<santa_> ok
<santa_> 1. fix the watch file
<santa_> 2. set the package version as 3.0.0~alpha
<clivejo> how do I do that?
<santa_> clivejo: man uscan + inspect the watch file of krecipes as a source of inspiration
<santa_> after that uscan and uscan --force-download should work properly ;)
<santa_> try to figure it out on your own, but if you can't just ask me later
<Riddell> santa_: I merged in some changes to kamoso into the debian git archive
<clivejo> do I fix it to be unstable?
<Riddell> including a change to the watch file
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/kamoso/kamoso-3.0-alpha.tar.xz ?
<Riddell> clivejo: ooh did you do that to debian/kexi-xbase-driver.install ? that should be reverted
<clivejo> Riddell: no, I didnt touch that
<santa_> clivejo: you can have both stable and unstable, see the watch file of oher packages
<Riddell> clivejo: should be like this https://paste.kde.org/pexttfozw
<santa_> I don't remember a concrete one
<clivejo> Riddell: where did you get that from? or you make it yourself from the README?
<Riddell> clivejo: I got it from the existing package in the archive I got with apt-get source calligra
<clivejo> hummmm, thats the one I took :/
<clivejo> there was two
<Riddell> it's also in bzr here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra/files/head:/debian/
<Riddell> bzr on launchpad is the older place we keep our packaging in revision control, most of it has moved to debian git pkg-kde team now
<clivejo> I still dont understand bzr
<Riddell> clivejo: you don't have to as we're moving to git, do you understand git?
<Mamarok> git is easy to learn, you only ever will use 10 commands or so for everyday use
<Mamarok> I guess I never used more than 6
<Mamarok> and there have been a lot of blog posts about git on planetkde in the last few years
<clivejo> I know a little bit, but still lot more powerful than I know
<Riddell> git is more powerful than anyone can know
<Riddell> it's why I was reluctant to learn it for a long time
<Mamarok> well, you don't have to learn all of git, I guess that not even Linus knows on the top of his head
<Mamarok> just because there are a bazillion of options dosen't mean you need all of them, or are you reluctant to use ls on a command line because there are like 50 options to it?
<clivejo> but surely if I can push and pull code thats all I need to know :P
<Mamarok> clivejo: you need clone, push, pull, rebase, status, and a few more, that's pretty much all you will ever need
<Mamarok> and have your initial settings right, the techbase.kde.org wiki has a nice list on how to do a basic configuration
<santa_> when dealing with rebase I suggest to use "qgit --all" to inspect the results
<santa_> that helped me to understand how rebase works
<santa_> and same for merges
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: KF5 5.10 Wily http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.10.0_wily.html | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | ximion membership time http://doodle.com/erwzrscse5hxedkr | ximion membership 20:00UTC Thursday
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | ximion membership 20:00UTC Thursday
<Riddell> ximion: membership 20:00UTC tomorrow (22:00 central europe)
<mparillo> I see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/342/builds is out for Alpha 1. Is it really ready for installation testing (I have been applying updates to Wily for a month now)?
 * Riddell looks
<Mamarok> Riddell: I should be around for the meeting tomorrow evening
<Riddell> mparillo: they're a couple of days old and there has been a bunch of stuff transitioned since then so I've asked for a rebuild and it should be good to test in an hour or so
<mparillo> Thanks. I will look for a testers call then.
<Riddell> mparillo: it'll be quietly announced on this channel
<mparillo> Hmm, I did not think of it as quietly announced, but more the standard protocol to announce it here with the bang testers.
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's to be tested ,...was disconnected for a few mins so I din't see any info
<Riddell> BluesKaj: alpha 1 candidates when they're build, should be done in an hour or so http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/342/builds
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok thanks , I'll be around
<BluesKaj> but I have another desktop freeze so gotta reboot again
<Riddell> new images are in
<Riddell> !testers | go test iso alpha 1 candidates
<ubottu> go test iso alpha 1 candidates: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Riddell> hmm no mparillo on that
<Riddell> Tm_T: could you fix ^^
 * Riddell out
<santa_> murthy: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<santa_> patched ark
<murthy> santa_: Tested Ark from the ppa you gave. It works, ark is able to extract the zip file properly. Tested the gui and also on command line. Thank you so much!
<santa_> murthy: ok, would be interesting to compress a file with the windows menu and non-ascii characters and see if it works
<santa_> but please note that the patch is going to be somewhat controversial
<santa_> non upstreameable, can't share with debian
<santa_> it depends on ubuntu's infozip & unzip :(
<murthy> sure, ya I know. You guys discuss with the team members and ask team if they are ok with a downstream patch
<BluesKaj> ok testing alpha wily-desktop image here, and so far so good after installing the roght graphics driver (nvidia-340). Nouveau wasn't working very well when switching between VDs
<BluesKaj> Konversation is still slow to switch between chats, almost 2 secs
<murthy> santa_: just tested ark for zipping, it works properly
<santa_> ok
<murthy> santa_: Windows menu is the dolphin's context menu right?  I have no Idea of how to test with a non-ascii characters
<murthy> santa_: Can I create a file with kate which contains non ascii chars
<santa_> murthy: in the filename
<santa_> the patch from debian was meant to solve that problem
<murthy> santa_: "ஏன் இனிய தமிழ் மக்களே" Is this ok ?
<santa_> but it broke ark in other ways
<santa_> sure
<santa_> murthy: also would be nice if you could mail me the file
<santa_> I would like to inspect it with an hex editor
<murthy> santa_: I tested the original and the extracted with kdiff and it says they are binary equal
<murthy> santa_: extraction of files with non-ascii filenames is successfull
<santa_> great
<murthy> santa_: so do you need the files? 
<santa_> murthy: would be nice to have them, yes
<santa_> could you mail them? you have my mail address in a priv query
<murthy> santa_: how can I give you and what are the files you want? some of the original and extracted, just the non-ascii filenamed files ?
<santa_> the zip file you created with windows
<murthy> p******t@gmail.com?
<santa_> yeah
<murthy> santa_: you mean dolphin?
<santa_> hmm, windows
<santa_> that's the only platform I haven't covered
<santa_> I already have one file created with macos, another in linux
<santa_> but I don't have one from windows
<santa_> wait, have you created the file with dolphin?
<murthy> santa_: I don't have a kde installation on windows
<murthy> santa_: ya
<murthy> santa_: I cant test any kde stuff on Microsoft windows
<BluesKaj> murthy, why not ? :-)
<santa_> ah, ok.
<BluesKaj> KDE for windows 
<santa_> murthy: what I meant was: 1. create a *.zip file in windows and 2. extract it with ark
<murthy> BluesKaj: Last time I tested it, windows is degrading kde
<murthy> santa_: I have pzip in linux, wont it work?
<murthy> santa_: I have peazip in linux, wont it work?
<BluesKaj> murthy, I was just kidding ..I tried KDE on windows and it's pretty clunky
<murthy> I knew you :)
<BluesKaj> Ok 
<BluesKaj> murthy, try unp , it will extract almost any compressed file
<murthy> checking
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go ..have fun , later
<murthy> santa_: I will try compress a some files in windows using winrar on windows and extract it in linux using ark and compare it. I will send the compressed file from windows and the extracted files to your mail id
<murthy> need to reboot, will be back soon
<santa_> murthy: whatver you do, must be a zip file, please let me know in the email how you created it
<murthy> santa_: I have sent you the mails with the zips and original files
<murthy> Its 3:30 am here, going to bed see you later
<soee> we wont have non LTS nvidia drivers available in drivers manager ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-25
<ahoneybun> yea man I really really dislike KDE Identity valorie lol
<valorie> that's too bad
<valorie> it works for me
<ahoneybun> it never works outside of userbase
<ahoneybun> I just started using openid
<valorie> I hate my identity name because you didn't use to be able to chose yours
<ahoneybun> I heard about that from ovidiu-florin
<valorie> so I was assigned "zimmerman"
<valorie> ugh
<ahoneybun> oh 
<valorie> but whatever
 * ahoneybun wonders where sitter's script is to pull the... oh right -docs package should have it
<valorie> it always works for me, and I like the search
<valorie> also I was one of the people urging that it be created
<valorie> before Identity you had separate logins *everywhere*
<ahoneybun> Identity?
<valorie> it really sucked
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> another thing I need is to get the new format to work with khelpcenter
<ahoneybun> I could and have converted the reST to docbook
<ahoneybun> but it does not work
<ahoneybun> I wonder if there is a plugin
<valorie> the #kde-docs chan or list is your friend
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun joins
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you notice my boucer?
<valorie> yes, it's great that you are around more
<ahoneybun> I have a VPS with ZNC
<ahoneybun> and backlogs working
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> very nice
<ahoneybun> got a free 50bucks credit from Linode
<ahoneybun> so I said why not
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> so a few months free
<ahoneybun> 10bucks a month +2 bucks for backups
<ahoneybun> damn docbook
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> Gooood morning :D
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun falls into his bed
<ovidiu-florin> the new website was (finnaly) set up by canonical and available here: http://www-new.kubuntu.org/
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to review it after work today
 * ahoneybun notes it is missing links to the Documentation.
<valorie> haha, you said you went to bed!
<ahoneybun> He did I am his bot
<valorie> lol
<ianorlin> I wonder if irc had steam achivements if getting mistook for a bot would be one
<ahoneybun> I'm only awake trying to get my chromecast working right
<valorie> amazing how long it took to get that website staged
<ahoneybun> yep
<Etriaph> ianorlin: And tiered achievements for total times where your only message to a channel was 'lol'
<Etriaph> But I digress :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Looks good, real nice :)
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: lol
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: The site is looking great.  Only thing I would suggest at this point is minifying and gzipping the assets (css|js)
<Etriaph> Just before it goes into production anyway.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: why? it's all on github
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I'm not sure I follow, what's all on github?
<sick_rimmit> Good Morninig :-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> thanks for iso testing mparillo
<mparillo> YW. I got kinda stuck on the Encrypted one. Is anybody else trying it?
<lordievader> If the test window is still open, I could test some iso's this afternoon.
<lordievader> Ah, seems open. I'll test this afternoon.
<mparillo> lordievader: It looks like nobody has tried 64-bit at all. I was having trouble with Encrypted in a VM (which worked for 15.04). So maybe that combination would be a good one?
<lordievader> Ah, I usually prefer the 64bit image :)
<lordievader> It'll be among the tests I'll perform ;)
<mparillo> What is nice is that for a few weeks the ISO would not get me a GUI on my little Acer netbook (I could control alt F1, and login to a shell), but it does now. So that was my live and dual-boot (SxS auto-resize) test. And the normal full install was toa VM
<mparillo> Sorry for the typos. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Also, would you be able to test the upgrade process? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330 And do you know how I can tag the bug for Wily so it shows in the list of Wobbly milestoned bugs?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> Riddell: ksysguard wont be fixed before A1 release ?
<murthy> mparillo: Apart from the spell check bug some people are experiencing problems with regional format settings. I have a feeling that this might be related. Are you working on the spell check bug?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hey murthy
<Riddell> soee: no there seems to be a bunch of unrelated stuff blocking plasma bits from transitioning
<Riddell> oh but yay libkgeomap is in
<mparillo> murthy: Other than reporting it, no, I am not workign on it. (there it goes again!)
<mparillo> murthy: I liked the Plasma 4 regiojnal settings. I could be en_US, but still use YYYY-MM-DD dates and HH:MM times.
<Riddell> jlayt has spent lots of time on it in kde and qt and seems to have been burnt out by it, it's not at all easy
<murthy> mparillo: There might be a good reason why they created the sonnet framework, since it is new it may be buggy. Lets wait for some stabilization and  see
<BluesKaj> Hey Riddell , running the alpha image here and so far so good altho the nouveau driver was very flickery, with the compositor set to Open GL 3.1, when changing VDs, but installing the nvidia-340 driver solved that problem. Trying to set special wimdow and application settings to remember the chosen size crashes the window manager, but not the app. That's what I've found so far...nothing real serious IMO.
<Riddell> lovely thanks BluesKaj, mind and put it in iso.qa site
<BluesKaj>  Riddell ok , i'll wait til this evening to report it there, in case I find any other problems.
<lordievader> mparillo: I won't be able to test the upgrade process, I'm afraid.
<clivejo> anyone used k3b under wily?
<lordievader> mparillo_: Luks seems to work here.
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes, but it fails a lot of the time, so i use wodim instead
<clivejo> it is failing for me, but the disk is being burnt ok
<BluesKaj> I ntried to burn the Wily alpha iso with k3b yesterday, but it errored out. It's been like that for a while now and was also misbehaving on Vivid.
<mparillo_> I use unetbootin, and only recently learned it is in the repositories.
<mparillo_> lordievader: So maybe it is my VM then. TY.
<lordievader> Hmm, X does seem broken a bit...
<lordievader> Ah, the oemconfig still doesn't remove the oem autologin.
<lordievader> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> fooey
<lordievader> Also it ain't on the desktop ;) (It is installed)
<lordievader> Hmm,plasmashell didn't start correctly. I needed to kill it and restart it to fix the black desktop.
<lordievader> mparillo_: Have you seen ^?
<lordievader> Ah on reboot it did start correctly.
<mparillo_> I think I did with earlier ISOs on my little netbook. I would ctrl alt f1 and I could login to a shell, but I could not startx
<Riddell> anyone fancy making an alpha 1 release wiki page?
<Riddell> mparillo?
<Riddell> oh you're ahead of me :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mparillo_, lordievader, BluesKaj: did anyone run a successful upgrade from 15.04 or should I delete that bit?
<Riddell> ah the page already says it doesn't work
<lordievader> Haven't ran any upgrade tests.
<mparillo_> Riddell: Sorry, but I created the wiki page and the upgrade page.
<Riddell> mparillo_: don't be sorry that's a good thing!
<mparillo_> Sorry I was away ($work). And yes, I got stuck on the upgrade, and was hoping somebody could confirm.
<mparillo_> Looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330 is confirmed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1464330 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Release Upgrade Stalls on Kubuntu Upgrade to Wily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> Riddell: need a spell and grammar check ont he release wiki page?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: please. and politics
 * ahoneybun really needs to write down how to log in
<ahoneybun> there is no way to upgrade to 15.10
<ahoneybun> even kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade?
<clivejo> cant you change all sources to wily, do a apt-get update and upgrade?
<ahoneybun> I have never gotten that to even work in Debian
<ahoneybun> *to work even in
<ahoneybun> clivejo: we will not tell the users to edit the sources.list file
<clivejo> oh, thought this was a personal question for you!
<ahoneybun> I've never changed the sources.list to do that 
<ahoneybun> working anyway
<clivejo> hummm I have killed kontact
<ahoneybun> yea..
<clivejo> I hate computers!
<ahoneybun> why do we have a link to upgrade to 15.10 after saying it does not work?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ^
<Sho_> clivejo, are you having one of those "i'll just drop tech and become a gardener instead" moments?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lazyness mostly, so we don't have to write it again next time
<clivejo> Sho_: just a bit snowed under
 * ahoneybun is wondering if valorie will do that
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> I have a laptop in that keeps actiating the webcam in Win 7, but not sign of an injection
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't mind adding it in later
<clivejo> fighting with K3B to burn boot disks
<clivejo> nothing wants to work
<clivejo> I blame Riddell and caligra
<ahoneybun> calligra?
<clivejo> yes forgot an l
<Riddell> clivejo: use a USB?
<clivejo> my USB sticks have gone walkies
<davmor2> clivejo: install cdw and use the command line ;)
<clivejo> and now Kontact wont open its main window
<clivejo> Im getting notifactions of incoming mail, but cant open them!
<clivejo> and to top it off my hands wont type properly
<clivejo> I think I need a reboot
<ahoneybun> I'm not how to write the current situation better then that Riddell on the release notes
<ahoneybun> I'll think a bit more
<Riddell> I think it's important to be honest with our users
<ahoneybun> I know and think so as well
<ahoneybun> bug fixes will happen as we need to iron out things with 15.10 no?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: depends if someone wants to do them
<ahoneybun> very much true
<ahoneybun> ok I've saved my changes
<sgclark> Riddell: after a reboot I logged in to find I was in openbox!?! Is the default desktop set by us?
<sgclark> fwiw I noticed also more options I have never seen like Wayland
<mparillo_> Wow you must be special. but I did notice some mir libraries when I was upgrading the other day.
<mparillo_> But I have re-booted a couple of times from a clean Alpha1 RC1 install to SDDM and straight to Plasma.
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, make sure to install kubuntu-desktop or you'll end up with no desktop after your first set of upgrades
<BluesKaj> on the next boot 
<mparillo_> BluesKaj: Thanks, I will look for that. If I run into it, I will comeback asking for a launchpad bug to confirm.
<sgclark> mparillo_: ahh ok, I am not on Wily. And perhaps because I am on the CI build.
<mparillo_> That was quick: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/alpha-1/
<ahoneybun> anyone have screen tearing when messing with display conf?
<Riddell> Mamarok, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK, valorie, ximion: meeting in 10 mins?
<shadeslayer> what meeting?
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> probably
<ScottK> Maybe. In the car.
<mparillo_> The Alpha is out, but is the release announcement made? I have Kubuntu News ready.
<clivejo> how do you guys meet?
<Riddell> mparillo_: go for it
<Riddell> clivejo: we go to akademy which is in 1 month's time, want to come along?
<Riddell> clivejo: we also have online meetings like the one in 5 mins which we'll just have here, do stay around and join us in the grilling
<clivejo> where is it?
<mparillo_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-1
<ScottK> I need to drive and not crash my car, so I deputize Riddell to vote in my place.
<ScottK> I appreciate him volunteering to step up.
<valorie> yes, meeting in moments
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Akademy is in Spain this year
<ximion> Riddell: yes, works for me :)
<clivejo> bit of a trek
<ahoneybun> ye[
<ahoneybun> *yep
<Riddell> clivejo: that's part of the fun of free software, you get to travel the world
<Riddell> often there's funding for it too
<clivejo> funding is my problem
<Mamarok> clivejo: where are you based?
<clivejo> and Im not that good
<clivejo> Ireland
<Riddell> lots of cheap ryanair flights from there
<Mamarok> ohthat is not far away, we have people from the US and India going to Akademy
<Riddell> right, 22:00, meeting time
 * Mamarok waves
<Riddell> Mamarok, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK, valorie, ximion: ping
<shadeslayer> yo
<Riddell> who's all here for the membership meeting of ximion?
<clivejo> how do I listen in to the meeting, or is it private?
<Mamarok> o/
<Mamarok> clivejo: it's public
<Riddell> clivejo: we just chat here
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> I thought it was like a voice/cam chat thing
<valorie> o/
<Riddell> ximion: about?
<Riddell> cos while I"m quite enjoying sitting on this beach my battery will run out in a bit :)
<yofel> o/
<valorie> yes, we need to be business-like today and move this right along
<Mamarok> the main actor not around yet?
<valorie> busy day here
<Riddell> he was here a minute ago
<Mamarok> ximion: it's all about you now :)
<Riddell> his membership application is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MatthiasKlumpp/KubuntuMembershipApplication
<ahoneybun> o/
<ximion> hey :)
 * ximion was reading the backlog
<valorie> me too
<Riddell> ximion!
<valorie> going to be a scorcher here today, and I had to do some watering in advance of the meet
<Riddell> ximion: so who are you and why do you want to be a Kubuntu member?
<sgclark> suppose to hit 100 here :(
<valorie> ahoneybun: but I will never give up my kubuntu community!
<ahoneybun> lol
 * Riddell advocates the delights of hacking on the beach in hot temperatures
<Mamarok> hot temperatures? Where?
<Mamarok> we have had an aveerage of 12°C the last week
<valorie> the west coast, Mamarok
<valorie> inland it's supposed to get over 100 here in Washington -- I guess Scarlett gets hit by that too
<valorie> :(
<ximion> Riddell: (et al) I am Matthias, Debian and Freedesktop developer, and, in a nutshell, I would like to join Kubuntu because I use it often and would like to contribute things more directly, than going the indirect path via Debian
<Mamarok> nice :)
<ximion> also, I quite enjoy the Kubuntu developer and user community:)
<valorie> I especially love that you are Debian and Freedesktop
<Riddell> ximion: when you say make appstream for ubuntu a reality, do you have any idea of how you'll do that?
<valorie> ximion: do you do some work directly in KDE as well?
<ximion> Riddell: to get something done quickly, one could generate the metadata locally and make a package out of it - all the tools for it are available for a while now. To do a fully integrated solution, as planned for Debian, there is no way around implementing it in the Soyuz module of Launchpad
<ximion> which is quite a challenge, needing Canonical people ;-) So option 1 would be the primary goal
<ximion> (we do that in Tanglu already, but will soon switch to the Apt-based solution - I hope to talk about the details with the Apt crew next Debconf)
<Riddell> ximion:  "Work on CI and automated testing for more packages " I'm not too hot on that (and I just removed a bunch of tests to get packages in to the archive) do you have any thoughts on how to do that? would you do automated ISO testing?
<ximion> valorie: yes, mostly minor things, like debconf-kde and Apper together with Daniel Nicoletti - but for the past months my activity has mostly been fixing occasional bugs
<Riddell> we use debconf-kde in kubuntu quite a lot, thanks for that
<soee> more packages kept back in wily: kde-telepathy-call-ui ksysguard ksysguard-data ksysguardd libpurple0 libtelepathy-farstream3
<ximion> Riddell: OpenSUSE has a pretty neat tool called OpenQA which I would like to utilize for Debian-based distributions as well - but I haven't yet looked deeply into that, it's on my "cool future projects" list ;-)
<Riddell> yep openQA may well be a good idea, I'm yet to work out if it's really open or not, it's only suse currently
<ximion> Riddell: most kudos should go to Daniel - he was diving really deep into the protocol at that time (and we even thought about doing a DBus-based implementation to make it a bit saner :P)
<ximion> sourcs for openQA are available, but - just like the build service - it's very SUSE-centric
<Mamarok> ximion: how is the state of Freedesktop nowadays? It use to be a Gnome stronghold with little respect for KDE at some point,how much has that improved?
<Riddell> and is it a systemd stronghold now? :)
<Riddell> sgclark, ahoneybun, clivejo, yofel, shadeslayer: anyone got questions?
<Riddell> mparillo_?
<ximion> Mamarok: not at all, unfortunately - I am pretty unhappy with it actually due to several "decisions" made. In fact, I am planning to send an email to the XDG list to highlight a few of the main issues I see with XDG at time. I am just seeking allies to see if I am the only one who dislikes the current state, or whether this is a more common problem
<ximion> the main issue with XDG is that it's basically annarchy
<Mamarok> I fear it's very common, they take decisions totally disregarding what others might think
<ximion> and you mostly get stuff done by knowing people, which is really not how it should work ;-)
<valorie> hmmm, there are quite a few basic KDE things that are now using it
<valorie> so it's important
<sgclark> I have no questions, I am however looking forward to working with ximion on the future contributions!
<valorie> ximion: you might consult with the plasma devels about that too
<Mamarok> valorie: we are using them because we don't have a choice, but quite a few decisions were taken totally over everybodies heads
<valorie> would be good to improve the situation
<valorie> so it's great to have an in, with ximion
<ximion> Mamarok: Freedesktop doesn't define "standards", its original purpose was a collaboration point to toss ideas and code around to eventually evolve a de-facto standard
<Mamarok> I think the plasma and KWin people would be very interested in having a foot more in it
<ximion> and it really does this badly today ;-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not really
<Riddell> if there's no more questions shall we vote?
<Mamarok> xciowell, the problem is that there is no collaboration at all
<Mamarok> since years
<valorie> sitter, any questions?
<yofel> go ahead, I have none
<shadeslayer> I doubt sitter is around
<ximion> hey yofel :-)
<yofel> hey :)
<valorie> thx shadeslayer
 * valorie votes +1
<Riddell> I vote +1 too for appstream goodness, I'll need that for my summer of code student
<shadeslayer> +1 from me 
<Mamarok> +1 from me as well
<Riddell> and +1 for ScottK who game me his vote
<yofel> +1 for being great and helpful since kpackagekit times, and for being awesome in general
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeee, welcome to Kubuntu Membership ximion
<sgclark> welcome ximion!
<Riddell> good to have you ximion
<Riddell> can someone else give him membership to ~kubuntu-members, I guess I'm unable to now
<ximion> \o/
<Mamarok> welcome ximion, have fun :)
<yofel> Riddell: I'll do it
<valorie> who can pull the official levers so he can go apply for funding to Akademy
<ahoneybun> welcome aboard ximion :)
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> apply today, ximion
<ximion> Riddell: btw, I've met your student on #PackageKit, seeking for advice
<Riddell> ximion: excellent, I guess I should join there too
<yofel> done
<valorie> \o/
<yofel> ximion: welcome to the group
<Riddell> thanks yofel
<valorie> thank you yofel
<ximion> Riddell: that would be very helpful, KDE is underrepresented ;-)
<valorie> thank you everybody for making this meeting short and sweet!
<soee> hiho ximion :)
<ximion> valorie: right, for Akademy funding I'd need some advice on what I should do
 * ximion needs to learn the ways of a Kubuntu member
<valorie> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<valorie> you can get an ubuntu IRC cloak if you like
<valorie> free LWN subscription
<valorie> um
<valorie> certificate signed by Mark Shuttleworth!
 * valorie never applied for that
<sgclark> how do we get that?
<ahoneybun> I've never have gotten that
 * yofel has his hanging on the wall - at least it looks nice ^^
<Riddell> so clivejo keep packaging and doing fun stuff and you too can be grilled like that :)
<ahoneybun> or the LWN 
<clivejo> calligra is NOT fun
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> it can be a beast
<valorie> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<ximion> valorie: I'm subscribed to LWN via Debian, but Debian never managed to apply my IRC cloak :D
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/LWN
<clivejo> Riddell: do you have a certificate ?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<Riddell> those certificates must be printed on good quality paper, they cost the community fund about $500 a quarter
<valorie> I don't have time to read LWN unfortunately
<clivejo> signatures cost money !
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, and I can't get past the launchpad 2 factor authentication to get one
<clivejo> you can have mine, special offer $15 a pop
<Riddell> valorie: even when I'm in it?!
<ScottK> Riddell: thanks for filling in.
<Riddell> de nada
<ximion> "Things we will not fund: Anything illegal." - meh, so running a Canonical-funded Meth-lab is not allowed ;-)
<Riddell> the cannabis club next to the barcelona office has shut down, there's a gap in the market for anyone willing to invest
<valorie> Riddell: when someone gives me a link I read the article and comments
<valorie> good mag
<valorie> ximion: meth=Not Good!
<clivejo> I think Im going to rm calligra and start again
<clivejo> something is badly wrong
<Riddell> clivejo: I did say it was a beast, I'm sure there's easier packages to be done if you're feeling the pain
<Riddell> there's the whole of plasma 5.3.2 to do although that needs learning about our flakey scripts
<sgclark> applied for my certifacate heh
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> I only have 125 more backports to go... or I would do it
<valorie> you are awesome, sgclark
 * valorie goes to water the flowers
<sgclark> I could probably do calligra clivejo if you want to try soemthing else, up to you
<ximion> valorie: for the amount of money you need - I bet they want the receipt, so as I didn't book a flight yet (will do that tomorrow), should I just enter an estimated value?
<sgclark> yeah we book and then I send back reciepts as we get them
<clivejo> wish I could watch you do it sgclark
<clivejo> need to learn
<clivejo> but I learn by doing
<sgclark> yeah same
<mustafam> Hi everybody, the link on the announcement page for the alpha points to an older version
<ahoneybun> if you come to akademy you can watch in person clivejo :)
<ahoneybun> it does
<sgclark> and watch me pass out on stage from firght :)
<Riddell> mparillo_: ^^
<sgclark> fright*
<ahoneybun> it points to vivid: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-1
<ahoneybun> thanks mustafam
<mustafam> Welcome, thank you :)
<mparillo_> fixing
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo_
 * ahoneybun just sent a email for his LWN sub
<ximion> ahoneybun: free LWN subscription was one of the best unexpected things that happened when I became DD
<ximion> it's really great :)
<ahoneybun> I'm looking forward to that
<mparillo_> ahoneybun: Can you refresh?
<mparillo_> mustafam: Can you refresh also, and thank you.
<ahoneybun> mparillo_: works
<mustafam> Works fine, thanks
<sakang> just wanted to try the new kde.  Is there a desktop or session packages to install a minimal kde session?
<ahoneybun> I only know about kubuntu-desktop
<sgclark> I don't think our minimal "low-fat" version exists with plasma 5
<sakang> that looks like the whole sink to me
<sgclark> it is
<sakang> how about plasma-desktop?
<sgclark> no - just installing that will likely leave you in a broken state
<sgclark> Riddell: actually I have had other requests for a "minimal" install, ^^ 
<sakang> even without recommends, kubuntu-desktop would need 370MB, plasma-desktop needs 270MB
<sakang> I just wanted a kde session
<ximion> sakang: you could try plasma-desktop
<sakang> actually some are installed already because I have digikam installed
<sakang> so these numbers are on top of what I already have
<sakang> ximion: will try that. but is qml* stuff are really needed?
<sakang> one more thing, I have LXDE and razor desktop in this system.  Are the QTlibs they used are the same/or conflict with what kde uses?  15.10 iteration
<sakang> btw, installing plasma-desktop as we speak.  hopefully will work
<sakang> why is systemsettings a recommend only?  what is the kde equivalent?
<sakang>  This package is part of the KDE base workspace module
<sakang> have to reboo
<sakang> t
<sakang> ximion: sadly, we are sorry Plasma closed unexpectedly.  something about segfault- logout and/or complete system reboot
<soee> :)
<ximion> sakang: I hope you installed the qml* stuff :D
<soee> on Wily we use QT 5.4.2 (not sure if fully)
<sakang> it did
<ximion> wily or vivid?
<soee> im not sure qhat version razor uses
<sakang> wily
<sakang> soee:  libqt5core5a:amd64                            5.4.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 
<soee> so you are on *ubuntu distro ?
<sakang> it's 15.10 with lxde/razor/openbox
<soee> yeah so yuo have the same qt as we
<sakang> I'm guessing it has to do with the fancy desktop eyecandy.  One of my previous complaint about kubuntu is having as default.  
<sakang> If only I could get to the desktop so I can disable it
<sakang> is there a way of soing it on terminal with systemsettings?
<sakang> I do have NVIDIA drivers installed.  I know nouveau won't cut it
<soee> you want to disable desktop effects ?
<sakang> absolutely
<sakang> 1  have no need for it
<soee> but you want to do if for kwin ?
<sakang> I want a kde session, nothing fancy.
<soee> so i'm a bt lost now :) 
<soee> what is the problem ? 
<sakang> I wish I knew.  Logging in told me 'sorry Plasma closed unexpectedly'  :(
<soee> uhm, never had that i think
<sakang> because you probably have the whole kitchen sink.  I'm trying to get a minimal kde installation. 
<sakang> well anyway thanks for the help.  now back to what works
<soee> sakang: jump to whole kubuntu than :D
<soee> works smoth 
<soee> mparillo_: ping
<mparillo_> soee: Pong
<soee> mparillo_: i'm not sure if i asked you about this before: what do you think about having some monthly news about current development status, what happend in past month in kubuntu community, what devs plan etc. ?
<soee> such news would be published on our website and social media 
<mparillo_> I think it is a good idea, but a fixed distribution schedule forces folks to have something to say. This is easier to do in a corporate environment.
<mparillo_> But,  Icould certainly volunteer to be a collection point or set up some kind of collaboartion place so people can post stuff.
<mparillo_> Broken spell check really hurts on my little netbook
<soee> mparillo_: my intention is to give users some info, it doesn't have to be complete and detailed development schedule and progress
<soee> just some informations that devs and other are working and something happening :)
<soee> you know this way there won't be "empty spots" liek 1-2 months without any information about project except that something is released
<soee> such news could contain information about events taht devs participating or plan to go
<soee> about new memebers etc. etc. :)
<mparillo_> Now that is a good on. We just got a new member, right? ximion
<soee> yup
<mparillo_> ximion: Mind some publicity? Not tonight, getting too late for me.
<ximion> mparillo_: hey :)
<ximion> in which form? :D
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-26
<mparillo_> Probably Kubuntu wire which feeds Planet KDE and Planet Ubuntu.
<ahoneybun> damn it KCM
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<Riddell> hola
<Tm_T> Riddell: testers factoid updated
<Riddell> thanks Tm_T
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<clivejo> :( I hate Windows, its been installing all night and still only at Installing update 126 of 206
<clivejo> thats me put in a bad mood for the day
<Riddell> ooh that's bad, I tried to upgrade to windows 8.1 when I got fed up for it telling me too and it took all night and in the morning it said "upgrade failed, will now downgrade" and it took another day to get back to 8.0
<soee_> Riddell: looks like ksysguard issue has been fixed
<Riddell> soee_: yep it finally transitioned, still waiting on plasma-desktop
<soee_> atleast it doesn twant to remove plasma-dekstop  anymore :)
<clivejo> I really want to format it and put Kubuntu on it
<soee_> nd done :) no errors 
<clivejo> is wayland already in wily?
<Riddell> clivejo: you know you want to
<Riddell> clivejo: there's some wayland bits around but nothing uses it yet, you need the latest kwin from git to do that
<clivejo> not my machine though!  It was full of virus'ssssss
<clivejo> will wily be based on wayland?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<mparillo> ximion: You willing to be the subject of a Kubuntu Wire Post? Do you have any sites you might want mentioned (other than the kubuntu membership application)? If you have a G+ Identity, I can also post a link to that via the Kubuntu G+ account.
<ximion> mparillo: you could mention my blog (blog.tenstral.net), on G+ I am +MatthiasKlumpp
<soee_> upgraded my development server (web dev) from debian 7 to debian 8 and it works much better i must say :)
<soee_> Riddell: each nvidia driver version needs some special configuration to work in sddm >
<soee_> *with sddm
<ximion> Debian 8 is a gorgeous release :)
<BluesKaj> quote, "The Kubuntu team are committed to releasing 15.10 in October. Updates, bug fixes and future releases are currently uncertain." Who wrote tha on the Wily alpha release page.  Seems irresponsible, it's creating speculation and rumours already about Kubuntu's demise.
<palasso> BluesKaj: I think Riddell wrote it according to history: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha1/Kubuntu?action=diff&rev2=45&rev1=44
<palasso> It's already reported on phoronix
<BluesKaj> palasso, yes, thanks for that, I realized that after I posted my remarks
<ahoneybun> this link will still be active right? http://kubuntu.org/community
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: sooo, what is this stuff phoronix is talking about, about kubuntu future?
<ahoneybun> hey Etriaph
<Etriaph> Hey man
<Etriaph> How goes it?
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/QlrYf6D.png
<ahoneybun> what do you think Etriaph
<Etriaph> Is it a DVD insert?
<Etriaph> "Know someone who does not now about Kubuntu?" <-- should be "not know about"
<Etriaph> Where it says "Try it. Love it, Share it!" could maybe read "Try it. Love it? Share it!" ?
<ahoneybun> opps lol
<Etriaph> It's visually appealing, I would suggest (other than the typos) is not using the Ubuntu font for anything but the Kubuntu trademark.  Oxygen Sans is the default KDE font, that would be the choice I'd make to keep the typography distinct between brand and content.
<ahoneybun> yes Etriaph it is a DVD
<ahoneybun> true, I was thinking about that
<Etriaph> Also maybe swap the Kubuntu with the text on the bottom of the two coloured pages so it reads: Kubuntu before the version number, same on the other side with the "Try it. Love it? Share it!"
<Etriaph> People tend to put brand names before any other particulars or slogans.
<ahoneybun> other then those though, looks good Etriaph?
<Etriaph> Yes, sorry if that seems like a list :D
<ahoneybun> done. uploading
<Etriaph> I've worked with a lot of designers and learned to put their hats on when I needed to.  :D
<ahoneybun> nice, Etriaph http://i.imgur.com/gG8mtzP.png
<Etriaph> That looks excellent Aaron.
<Etriaph> Now to start burning ISOs :D
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> I just need to make sure of the artwork is being used right
<ahoneybun> if I need to put some names on there
<ahoneybun> like "Artwork done by KDE Artwork Team" or something
<Etriaph> Well, I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult to figure out who created the wallpaper for Plasma 5.
<Etriaph> And though it's likely released under the CC license, it would be nice of you to acknowledge them
<ahoneybun> I do want to acknowledge them
<ahoneybun> and don't want people to think for even a second that it is my work
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I need some legal advise on this: http://i.imgur.com/gG8mtzP.png
<ScottK> Legal advice comes from lawyers.
<ScottK> I would replace the word legal with free.
<Etriaph> ScottK: Good point.
<ahoneybun> free advise then?
<ScottK> ahoneybun: You can also link to http://www.kubuntu.org/legal if you want.
<ahoneybun> I just want credits to be in the right place
<ScottK> OK.  I'd replace legal with free and then add a link to the legal page.
<ahoneybun> new version: http://i.imgur.com/URNOW0H.png
<ahoneybun> ScottK: is that clear enought for a printing and making of DVD's?
<ScottK> Except /legal is more than copyright.
<ScottK> I would change legal to free and then just say something like, "For details see [link]."
<ahoneybun> oh right
<ahoneybun> ScottK: better? http://i.imgur.com/yvisXHN.png
<ScottK> Better.  I was thinking about putting the for details bit immediately after free to copy and share.
<ScottK> Not at the bottom.
<ScottK> Then it's clear what it refers to
<ahoneybun> maybe a * to link down to it
<ScottK> I would just do it as <a href="http://www.kubuntu.org/legal">details</a>. and not worry about it.
<ScottK> No need to actually display the URL.
<ahoneybun> this is a dvd cover
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/Met3BdZ.png
<ScottK> That works.
<ScottK> Didn't realize it was for printed material.
<ScottK> Burying the hyperlink works rather less well in print.
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> working on the back now
<ahoneybun> ScottK: so it is all good free wise then?
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> (IANAL and all)
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I'll bring this up to the rest of the KC then
<ScottK> No.  I don't think it's needed.
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ScottK> The KC is really for resolving disputes and making high level policy decisions.
<ScottK> The KC doesn't need to review DVD jacket designs.
<ahoneybun> oh ok but is it really just up for me to make the decision?
<ScottK> Send a mail to kubuntu-devel and see if anyone objects.
<ScottK> Then JFDI.
<ahoneybun> jfdi?
<ScottK> Just "really" Do It.
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking the F stands for something else lol
<ScottK> Thus the quotes.
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> snet
<ahoneybun> *sent
<clivejo> 24hours later and windows 7 is STILL updating!
<sgclark> ahoneybun: stick to 15.04 CDs no one at akademy will want kde4
<ahoneybun> I saw that
<ahoneybun> sgclark: every nonLTS release gets 9months of suppot
<ahoneybun> *support 
<ahoneybun> not 18 anymore
<sgclark> oof ok
<ahoneybun> so once 15.10 comes out, users and wait 3 months to move from 15.04
<ahoneybun> *can
<sgclark> not much we can do, plasma5 will not be backported to trusty. qt5 got to be too much of a hassel.
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<sgclark> of course 16.04 we will be golden
<ahoneybun> that will be a great and awesome releae
<ahoneybun> *release
<sgclark> yep
<ahoneybun> valorie: new DVD artwork: http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<valorie> very nice!
<clivejo> ahoneybun: are you putting these on the website for download?  
<clivejo> also, why dont you put the url on there too
<valorie> clivejo: my sympathies about windows
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what what?
<valorie> I have to use windows to pay bills, and it is a Major Pain
<clivejo> for help, support or a chat visit www.kubuntu.org
<clivejo> same here valorie
<clivejo> I fix them
<clivejo> and all I want to do is put linux on them
<valorie> well, this is my husband's computer
<clivejo> Im so sick to death of Windows is Updating
<valorie> and I don't want to be his computer support
<valorie> and if I turn our bill paying stuff into linux, guess who will get stuck paying the bills forever?
<valorie> no thanks, he can deal
<ahoneybun> valorie: I moved my dad to Kubuntu and I stopped being his support after he left Windows lol
<clivejo> Id move my mum to Kubuntu, but I know that the printer doesnt work and thats a big deal for her
<ahoneybun> also notice on new artwork that I talk about Muon Discover not the Ubuntu Software Center thing lol
<ahoneybun> clivejo: Printer/Scanner/Fax worked for me
<clivejo> ahoneybun: so people can download the artwork from kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> clivejo: for the dvd?
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> not a bad idea really
<sgclark> it is the default wallpaper
<clivejo> and put the website on the artwork
<clivejo> maybe beside the downland iso ?
<clivejo> while its downloading, you could be printing the cover :)
<sgclark> good idea, for folks that go to conventions unprepared like me!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I know your awake
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun pushes that idea to ovidiu-florin and puts it on the trello board
<clivejo> wow, windows is finally updated. Two days later after a recover!
<ahoneybun> damn
<clivejo> 4Gb of updates!
<ahoneybun> what...
<sgclark> heh, they need point releases lol. Unfortunately you get one CD (if your lucky) and that is it, hense the brutal reinstalls
<clivejo> I have a huge upload to mapillary to do, my ISP is gonna love me!
<ahoneybun> there you go clivejo
<clivejo> thanks ahoneybun
<clivejo> is there DVD label art?
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> I've yet to do that
<ahoneybun> was wondering if I should
<ahoneybun> I don't have the design to work with from the Design team
<ahoneybun> I would think the DVD cost would go up a lt
<ahoneybun> *lot
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'll try to get the template
<clivejo> more a personal thing
<ahoneybun> true but it would be nice
<clivejo> I like to print out labels
<ahoneybun> cool
<clivejo> whats the best M$ Office alt on Windows?
<clivejo> LibreOffice?
<ahoneybun> LibreOffice
<clivejo> Ill intall that on it ;)
<ahoneybun> nice
<clivejo> what is the difference between still and fresh?
<ahoneybun> I think Still: LTS;  Fresh: non-LTS
<ahoneybun> 4.4.3 is a great release
<clivejo> thats the fresh one?
<clivejo> whats on wily?
<clivejo> 4.4.2
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libreoffice
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> might need to be repackaged
<clivejo> *hides*
<valorie> that is one beast to package, that I know
<clivejo> I can imagine
<clivejo> does Nixie Pixel use Kubuntu?
<valorie> I don't follow her often, but I've never seen that
<ahoneybun> see often talks about Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> valorie: sgclark clivejo http://i.imgur.com/Xa8zBAy.png
<clivejo> could you but the colours as a background?
<ahoneybun> that is imgur
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I meant something with the colours, like this - http://postimg.org/image/9kq9s9rgh/
<clivejo> but away from the blue as its clashing with the gear logo
<clivejo> the gear logo around the dvd hole is a nice touch, I likes it a lot
<valorie> me too
<sgclark> oh neat
<clivejo> maybe put the Kubuntu logo at the top, with the full codename in a different font?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: something like this? http://s18.postimg.org/ad67q1lyh/Colour_DVD_Label2.png
<ahoneybun> I just like one color
<ahoneybun> I'll work on some designs for it to look cooler
<valorie> perhaps the colors in the background could be dimmed out, or blurred
 * valorie needs to go afk again
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-27
<ahoneybun> the default background valorie?
<valorie> right, ahoneybun
<valorie> gosh, tried to work outside for a few mins, but have been defeated by the heat and humidity
<valorie> not sure how y'all in Florida get *anything* done outside
<valorie> you must be as tough as gators
<ahoneybun> we wait for the shade to come valorie
<valorie> I was in the shade!
<valorie> <-- not a total dolt
<valorie> the sun on bare skin feels like it's burning in mere seconds
<[Relic]> water proof laptops and sit in the ocean  :)
<valorie> I'm hours away from actual ocean
<valorie> maybe less than an hour from the Sound
<valorie> off to see my papa
<nixternal> hola peeps!
<Darkwing> Hey nixternal
<valorie> poof, here and gone
<JesseW1> In reading the "Joint Statement from the CC and KC" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-June/000646.html , I was surprised to see no explicit acknowledgement of approval of the statement by the KC, either in the message (by, say, listing the names of the KC members who read and approved it), or in follow-up messages on the list (or in other places the list has been posted, AFAICT). The lack gives rise to some unpleasant though
<JesseW1> (For reference, my only connection to Kubuntu, or Ubuntu at all, is as an occasional user, and minor contributor some years ago.)
<valorie> hi JesseW1
<valorie> I wrote much of it
<JesseW1> valorie: ok, good to hear!
<valorie> we're trying to move past this, but the recent unpleasantness is still rather raw
<JesseW1> That makes a lot of sense.
<valorie> plus we have work to do here
<valorie> and most of us don't want to deal with the issue as such again until we have to
<valorie> all of us signed off on it, for the record
<valorie> including Riddell
<JesseW1> I can entirely understand not wanting to deal with it further. If I was more involved, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't either. Thanks for the clarification, and sorry for bringing up troubles.
<valorie> np
<valorie> we want to be clear and transparent about everything
<JesseW1> Yeah, that was why I thought it worth asking for the clarification.
<valorie> it's great that you are interested
<JesseW1> I think there are a lot of bystanders who are interested. It was a really ugly and alarming situation.
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> not many users care about internal issues, however
<JesseW1> Sure. I'm running debian now, and I'm not as aware of internal debian issues as I might be, either.
<JesseW1> I don't *think* there's anything to this level going on lately, though.
<valorie> did you read the systemd debate?
<valorie> I did......
<JesseW1> Heh. Oh, that.
<JesseW1> Yeah, that was an instance of ugly internal issues in debian, certainly.
<JesseW1> Is the logger broken, or does it just take a while to catch up? I don't see anything logged from this channel since 04:49...
<valorie> unsure, I have my own logs
<JesseW1> OK. Thanks again for the response, and to all of you for all your work.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, thanks for your help with alpha 1
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell,  glad to help. Hope we can keep this going past october.
* soee_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Welcome ximion!
<mparillo> Looks as if Wily got Plasma 5.3.1. Setting up plasma-desktop (4:5.3.1-0ubuntu3) ...
<BluesKaj> yup, haven't noticed much difference yet 
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Do you know if it is also in the backports for 15.04?
<mparillo> Doh, I posted this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-531 myself.
<mparillo> Almost a month ago.
<BluesKaj> :-)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I can do the manual partitioning in a bit
<ahoneybun> or not..
<ahoneybun> Riddell: have you seen the new DVD artwork?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: no sorry I'm behind on e-mail
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely!
<ahoneybun> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ok I'll put in the website
<ahoneybun> yay
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can't the artwork be in svg?
<ahoneybun> um
<ahoneybun> If I knew inkscape
<ovidiu-florin> it's easy
<ovidiu-florin> or use Karbon if inkscape is not your thing
<ahoneybun> I use GIMP
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you have owncloud?
<ahoneybun> nope
<Darkwing> I do inkscape
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: can you convert some pngs in vectorial?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: why ping me lol you have the files on your owncloud
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: to make sure you saw that
<Darkwing> Yeah,
<ahoneybun> thanks lol
<Darkwing> I've done that quite a bit in the past. Whats the detail level
<Darkwing> ?
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: the plasma 5 wallpaper, do you know it?
<Darkwing> Aye
<ovidiu-florin> that detail level
<Darkwing> Conversion? Possabily.
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: scotland?
<Darkwing> Negative. US.
<Darkwing> Former Sailor US Navy. Aye is built in my vocabulary.
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: ;)
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<Darkwing> Lemme poke around with converting
<ahoneybun> thanks Darkwing
<Darkwing> Yup
 * ahoneybun runs off to Steam wonderland
<ovidiu-florin> noooooooooo..... *flies away too*
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: we have gimp files
<ovidiu-florin> we can import/export... from/to ... something...
<Darkwing> Ohhh, URL?
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: owncloud or Google drive?
<Darkwing> GDrive. david.wonderly@gmail.com
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: I recommend not to do that anymore (make your email adddress public like that)
<ovidiu-florin> Darkwing: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2fl8zV2ZuWGZ5MmZyd0NrRFJkYXRUR0JfU3VUdEJSRVplcF9FNm5OaHFUbWs&usp=sharing
<Darkwing> My email address has been public for a very very long time
<Darkwing> Same with my mobile number... +1-260-804-5130 lol
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you introduce me to that doccumentation thing we talked about?
<Darkwing> I am not a hard person to track down and find lol
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pootle or sphinx?
<ovidiu-florin> sphinx
<ahoneybun> what about it
<ahoneybun> provides documentation written in reST/RST and can output HTML/epub/PDF
<ahoneybun> it is so nice to have that lol
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you talked about a page that shows how to connect it to a pootle server
<ahoneybun> in this it has a picture with Pootle on it but they use Transifex: http://sphinx-doc.org/intl.html?highlight=translations
<ahoneybun> looks like you make the .pot file with Sphinx, put that on Pootle and then it shoots out .po files
<ovidiu-florin> transifex is proprietary
<ahoneybun> I have the pot files made already if/when you get a pootle server up
<ahoneybun> I see that
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ok, I'm looking into that
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: Pootles on documentation is using Sphinx btw lol
<ahoneybun> *own doc
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> so we use the best technologies
<ahoneybun> match made in Heaven lol
<ahoneybun> all open source
<ahoneybun> I would think so as Sphinx is Python's own docs
<ovidiu-florin> I wander if I could hold a talk at akademy about this, and convice poeple to have a pootle server for KDE
<ahoneybun> you should
<ovidiu-florin> or can I just talk to them in the hall?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you think???
<ahoneybun> either way there should be talks and beer 
<ahoneybun> lol
<ovidiu-florin> in order to do a talk, I have to research much more, than just talking to people in the hall way
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> wow that docs page links to github, the pdf, epub everything
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's pootle?
<ovidiu-florin> an webinterface translation tool
<ovidiu-florin> that's used by libreoffice and many other big projects
<ovidiu-florin> there's also transifex, but that comercial (free for open source) and proprietary
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you think about the talk?
<Riddell> which talk?
<Riddell> asking for pootle?
<ovidiu-florin> is it enough just to talk with the relevant people at some random time? or I must hold a talk in order to get anywhere?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: yes
<ahoneybun> ScottK: ovidiu-florin where are your pictures! http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/the-kubuntu-team/
<Riddell> ask for a bof session with l10n people
<Riddell> and go for it
<ovidiu-florin> what's bof?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what's a BOF session?
<ovidiu-florin> it know it comes from birds of feather, but I have no idea what that means
<mparillo> People who share a common interest. In the US, at least, the expression is "Birds of a feather flock together". 
<ovidiu-florin> I understand
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ahoneybun> damn these wifi speeds
<BluesKaj> a lot of users never change the wifi channel from the default which is usually #6 , so everyone in the neighbourhood is fighting for space on the same channel
<ahoneybun> I still blame AT&T
<BluesKaj> heh , that damn phone compny ...snort
<ScottK> Not sure if it originated there or not, but the IETF is the first place I ran across the term BoF. 
<ScottK> http://trac.tools.ietf.org/bof/trac/
<ScottK> Then there's BoFH, but that's something completely different.
<Riddell> which I'm pleased to see The Register has recently brought back
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what does the AW in the GIMP project file stand for?
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure ovidiu-florin, that was in the pdf file that the Canonical Design Team gave me
<BluesKaj> art work? :-)
<ovidiu-florin> who is an admin at Kubuntu forums?
<Riddell> SteveR but he's not been on irc for ages
<Riddell> maybe Mamark and maybe me
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<murthy> kde 5.3.1 released  in 15.10?
<ahoneybun> seems so murthy
<murthy> ahoneybun: is  getting backported to 15.04 ?
<ahoneybun> it already is
<ahoneybun> wily: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=338
<murthy> ahoneybun: can you give me the link to the ci page?
<BluesKaj> yes murthy, it's been in the 15.04 backports for a while now
<murthy> BluesKaj: I need to check probably I confused this update for 5.3.2 
<murthy> BluesKaj: when is the next stabilization update due for 15.04?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: GIMP file for disc print??
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I have it, not 100% sure if I want this design to be final
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm glad you have it
<ovidiu-florin> can I also have it?
<ahoneybun> me too 
<ahoneybun> yea sure let me get it on the owncloud
<ovidiu-florin> I've translated the front
<murthy> why is this put there ? "No backports PPA required."
<murthy> for 15.10 I mean?
<ahoneybun> murthy: the backport is needed in 15.04
<ahoneybun> but all the new packages are in the Ubuntu archive now
<ahoneybun> for 15.10 anyway
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: its up
<ovidiu-florin> merci beaucoup
<murthy> ahoneybun: Ya I know but is it obvious that we dont need a backport for 15.
<murthy> 15.10
<BluesKaj> murthy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<murthy> *isn't it obvious
<ahoneybun> murthy: don't hurt to say it
<murthy> BluesKaj: Yesterday I saw the know bugs of 15.10 alpha for found that the ark issue is a bigger issue
<murthy> ahoneybun: ok
<ahoneybun> very nice ovidiu-florin on the ro version, that is oxygen-sans right?
<murthy> BluesKaj: can we expect 5.3.2 this month end?
<ahoneybun> ooohh Krita opens xcf files!
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I think. It's the defualt one
<ovidiu-florin> yes, I know
<ahoneybun> I did not 
<ovidiu-florin> I told you this last week, I think
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> either way I know now
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: did you use ubuntu bold on the Try it, Love it? Share it! part?
<ovidiu-florin> I used the same that was
<ovidiu-florin> I did not change that
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<murthy> BluesKaj: I have an idea about the install process, may I share it here?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: was it easy to work with the xcf?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I can't translate the disk image
<ahoneybun> yea with that word wrap
<ahoneybun> give me the translations and I will do it :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I did not edit it with Krita, as I wanted to be sure that I don't break the project file
<ahoneybun> yea
<BluesKaj> murthy, https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<murthy> BluesKaj: thats the one I was searching. nice
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Kubuntu 15.04 este liber spre a fi copiat, modificat și distribuit. Vizitați http://kubuntu.org pentru mai multe informații.
<ovidiu-florin> I've added the http://
<ahoneybun> for?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: there's a -RO project file there
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: check how I made the links on the front cover
<ahoneybun> I see
<ovidiu-florin> make it the same on the disc image
<ahoneybun> I already downloaded that ro file
<ovidiu-florin> for both RO and EN
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: sure you don't want an account?
<ovidiu-florin> you'd be able to sync
<ahoneybun> fine make one
<ovidiu-florin> no mre download/upload
<ahoneybun> idk what sync will do
<murthy> BluesKaj: Can I share my Idea here>
<murthy> ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: sync does upload and download for you
<ovidiu-florin> :)))
<BluesKaj> heh murthy you don't need my permission :-)
<murthy> BluesKaj: no, is it the right place to share?
<murthy> or should I mail someone?
<BluesKaj> no, go ahead, it's fine to share ideas 
<murthy> ok, its about two things that need to be added/changed during the kubuntu fresh install or a distro upgrade process
<BluesKaj> ok
<murthy> one is that the proprietary display drivers cause a lot of problem after an upgrade, debian recommends the  users to remove the driver if possible
<murthy> why are we not doing that
<murthy> I mean before an upgrade process
<murthy> If possible we should disable the proprietary driver with the user permission before an upgrade  
<BluesKaj> which brand of gpus are you referring to because the nouveau driver is default for nvidia upon installation?  
<murthy> The second thing is, I have seen sometimes the interface between the gui and the console program is broken and the background process waits for the user input and there is not gui display to get the user input and the install process waits infinitly
<murthy> particularly this happens when dpkg is asking if the user wants to replace/keep a config file of a package with a new one. I feel this rare situation which got out of hand during the testing process can be overcome if there was a embedded terminal window (or which can be accessed with a button) provided some thing like the one in the deb installer
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am talking about all the proprietary drivers, not nouveau. I want to force enable nouveau before distro upgrade process 
<BluesKaj> i know there is a gui/dialog for grub if it's been previously edited
<murthy> BluesKaj: sorry I am not able to understand 
<BluesKaj> murthy it does force nouveau on a fresh install and releas-upgraqde 
<murthy> BluesKaj: I know that nouveau is the default driver for a fresh install, but release upgrade? Last time when I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 was on the proprietary nvidia driver 
<BluesKaj> murthy, if you've edited grub previously then ubiquity checks for changes t grub before it iinstalls a new unedited one
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok there it detects the driver?
<BluesKaj> murthy, ok, I installed to / so the previously chosen driver wasn't detected 
<murthy> BluesKaj: you are talking about the fresh install right?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I was taking about upgrading from inside the current kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> and it 's not proprietary , they're binaries , proprietary drivers would be directly from nvidia or AMD without modification 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: WTF, you deleted the CD Cover folder?
<ovidiu-florin> oh.. Renamed it :D
<ahoneybun> no?
<ovidiu-florin> my fail
<ahoneybun> lol
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you lol a lot
<ahoneybun> I'm not typing "hehe"
<ahoneybun> other then that time
<ovidiu-florin> lol
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: you now have the -RO disc art
<ovidiu-florin> PNG or XCF?
<ahoneybun> xcf
<ahoneybun> want the png?
<ovidiu-florin> the text layer has the text in RO
<ovidiu-florin> but the image shows it in EN
<murthy> BluesKaj: I need to learn after that difference, I never knew they were different. ok so that binary driver is disable before an distribution upgrade from inside the current install?
<ahoneybun> opps
<BluesKaj> normally it is removed during the do-release install as welliirc 
<ovidiu-florin> can we rename the EN files with -EN appended to them?
<ovidiu-florin> please
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> or you do it
<BluesKaj> I seem to end up with nouveau driver afterevry install, no matter which method i use, murthy
<ahoneybun> something like that
<murthy> BluesKaj: Ya, I too suspect that, but I know you have heard many people telling you about the blank screen after an upgrade, do you think that the nouveau driver does that?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why'd you make a second -RO disc label XCF?
<ahoneybun> there is only one
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the xcf files should not have -RO or -EN as they hold all of them
<ahoneybun> the only ones with - anything are the png
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<murthy> Another idea I have is the ubiquity installer update it self before the install process
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes sometimes it's not quite up to date with some newer nvidia gpus , esopecially the higher -end  ones
<ovidiu-florin> you added both languages in the same project file?
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> but in folders
<murthy> higher end ones :) ? like gt 610?
<ovidiu-florin> what do you mean in folders?
<ovidiu-florin> layer folders?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> look at the -RO xcf for the label 
<murthy> So i ubiquity updates itself before an install be could fix some bugs after an install immediately 
<BluesKaj> murthy, seems so yes, iirc, gt 610 was a problem a while ago
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it looks bad in RO on the disc label
<ovidiu-florin> the font is messed up
<BluesKaj> it's not a real high-end card, but there were driver problems with it , murthy
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you combine the other files as well? so we have just one project file and all the languages in them?
<ovidiu-florin> I'mm appedn -EN to the PNG files
<ahoneybun> yea let me try to get the font better for RO on the label
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok.  these gpu companies have to open there drivers may be then we will have a good experience with their product
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you testing 15.10?
<BluesKaj> murthy, yes I am
<murthy> BluesKaj: There is/was a bug in ubiquity and I had earlier spoke to shadeslayer about this. I have been waiting for the past 3 kubuntu releases. Can you check if this got fixed?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I will give the bug id now
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<murthy> BluesKaj: I have given the steps to reproduce the bug in the first bug report
<BluesKaj> testing Wily alpha and I did encouter a black desktop after installing and upgrading so i installed kubuntu-desktop because it didn't install for some reason
<murthy> BluesKaj: That usually happens, try starting the xserver with root permission
<BluesKaj> well i did but kubuntu-desktop had to be installed before startx would work
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok can you check for the bug I have given while you are testing 15.10?
<murthy> BluesKaj: we need to do that in testing?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Luara has some suggestions about the disc label, can we make changes to it?
<murthy> BluesKaj: sorry I dont know much about testing. I usually test the betas for seeing myself
<ahoneybun> sure, working on combining the xcfs now
<ahoneybun> I find it funny you misspell your wifes name lol
<ovidiu-florin> she doesn't mind
<ahoneybun> XD
<murthy> feeling sleepy, going to bed. see you guys later
<ahoneybun> bye murthy
<ovidiu-florin> night murthy
<BluesKaj> murthy, good night
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: any progress?
<ahoneybun> the Front and Back xcf are up
<ahoneybun> going to upload the disc now
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: should have all of them now
<ovidiu-florin> are they synced on your side?
<ahoneybun> I just uploaded to the site
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: haven't you set up the client?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ovidiu-florin> then why upload to the site?
<ovidiu-florin> put them in the folder
<ovidiu-florin> or, just edit those files
<ahoneybun> its all done now
<ovidiu-florin> I still see RO and EN XCF files
<[Relic]> saving sessions been fixed yet?
<ovidiu-florin> [Relic]: AFAIK saving them works, restoring them I'm having trouble with
<ovidiu-florin> especially with hibernation
<[Relic]> just wondered the virtual desktop layouts weren't storing when I gave up on 15.04, figured I would wait till that critical error was fixed before trying again
<[Relic]> or restoring after reboot, or startup
<clivejo> would anyone here know how to get my hardware volume buttons working on Toshiba laptop in Wily?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please readd the text for the disc label. I've edited both the RO and EN. I don't know how to apply the text around the image
<ahoneybun> I'll add it in a bit
<ovidiu-florin> also, one more thing
<ovidiu-florin> can you make in all 3 projects a layer folder Languages, and in that Add a layer folder for each language, and put in there all the text (and related) layers?
<ovidiu-florin> so they are sorted
<ovidiu-florin> and also keep all the language sublayesr visible, so it's easy to switch languages, by just switching the visibility of the two languages.
<ovidiu-florin> can you do this?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> should be able to 
<ovidiu-florin> Leave the Back for now, I'm translating it now
<ovidiu-florin> I'll tell you when I'm done
<ahoneybun> check the front one, it should be good
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: exactly what I wanted. It's awesome. I've done the same for the back
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please check the second back project. I've removed the extra (unused) layers
<ovidiu-florin> please confirm that it's ok
<ahoneybun> second back ?
<ovidiu-florin> we should do the same with the others
<ovidiu-florin> I've saved that in a second BACK project
<ahoneybun> I see
<ovidiu-florin> I'm done with the translation
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ass for a review of the translation in the morning
<ovidiu-florin> ask****
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ahoneybun> why a second one?
<ovidiu-florin> thank you for your help
<ovidiu-florin> because I wanted your confirmation that it's ok
<ahoneybun> oh right
<ovidiu-florin> so I wouldn't harm the original
<ahoneybun> oh I'll look
<ovidiu-florin> if it's ok, you can delete the original
<ahoneybun> its good
<ovidiu-florin> awersome
<ovidiu-florin> then I'll clean the layers now on the front, can you please do the label?
<ovidiu-florin> can I edit the FRONT?
<ahoneybun> for>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> cleaning the layers
<ovidiu-florin> to remove the back layers from the FRONT project
<ahoneybun> leave that one
<ovidiu-florin> there are a few layers in the FRONT project that contain nothing
<ahoneybun> noo
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then I won't touch it
<soee_> a pretty long but detaile dand nice Plasma5 (on Kubutnu) review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97p1eKZRzng
<ahoneybun> thanks soee_
<ovidiu-florin> thanks soee_
<soee_> murthy: ^ this might be worth putting onsocial media
<soee_> mparillo: ^
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: everything in the FRONT on has a reason
<soee_> mparillo: not as kubuntu review but as Plasma 5 review so user get more familiar with it
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: then I'd make that into a template
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: but since we have separate files for each, I see it that we have 3 tamplates: FRONT, BACK, LABEL
<ahoneybun> like there is a layer called Workspace that is to show us where we can place designs that will be printed
<ahoneybun> if you put it into one file it will be a mess
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I think I removed that layer from the BACK
<ahoneybun> it was not in that one I think
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> no it was there
<ovidiu-florin> should I restore the deleted file?
<ahoneybun> added back
<ahoneybun> pulled it from the other file
<ovidiu-florin> ok, great
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/06/27/kde-connect-2/
<ahoneybun> Lots of things
<ovidiu-florin> this can/should also go to social media, who should I ping for this?
<ahoneybun> mparillo: 
<ahoneybun> thank you ovidiu-florin for those
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ;)
<ahoneybun> :-)
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZZzzzzz......
<ahoneybun> night ovidiu-florin see you in a few lol
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-28
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you around?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what happened to the people willing to sponsor digital ocean servers for us?
<ovidiu-florin> do we have a server where I can deploy a docker container? it requires at leaset kernel 3.4. I want to setup a pootle server in it, for translating the Kubuntu manual. And also use it for reasearch on implementing it in KDE.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: let me check on that mail thread
 * ovidiu-florin cursed akonadi again
<ovidiu-florin> surses*
<ovidiu-florin> curses**
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> Morning lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: RO translation is finished for DVD cover. 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: please don't forget to redo the text round on the label for both EN and RO. 
 * ovidiu-florin flies away 
<mparillo> Both the youtube review and the KDE Connect article are shared on G+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107577785796696065138/107577785796696065138/posts 
<mparillo> Also tweeted: https://twitter.com/kubuntu
<mparillo> Thanks for the links. Will try to add to wire.kubuntu.org, but it seems down for me.
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: thank you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ranveeraggarwal> ximion: ping
<ximion> ranveeraggarwal: pong
<ranveeraggarwal> ximion: I was experimenting with qpk. Everything is working fine, except when I'm testing it out, I'm stuck on one thing
<ranveeraggarwal> ximion: What exactly would the format of packageID be?
<ximion> ranveeraggarwal: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/PackageKit/gtk-doc/concepts.html#introduction-ideas-packageid
<ximion> so, when you have a package-name, you will need a Resolve() call to resolve it to a package ID
<ranveeraggarwal> ximion: and package names would be same as what you have with apt/yum?
<ximion> yes and no - of course APT/RPM also have something similar to a PK pid
<ximion> a package-id is basically a package-name;version;repo triplet, so contains more information that just a simple name
<ximion> this is important if a package is available from multiple sources, or on updates, where you have one version available and one version installed
<ximion> a pid is a unique identifier for a package, while a package-name is, well, the name of a package
<ximion> hope that makes sense to you
<ranveeraggarwal> ximion: yup! Thanks 
<ahoneybun> yay ZNC is back up
<ahoneybun> hey all https://plus.google.com/+OvidiuFlorinBogdan/posts/Z2hpvqYB7jv
<ahoneybun> some DVD prototype thanks to ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how does it stay together?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm not to sure how he did it
<clivejo> looks good :)
<ahoneybun> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> will be better in color
<valorie> pretty good in B/W
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> looks like he printed paper and glued it on cardstock
<valorie> if we print them, we can just do it on the cardstock
<clivejo> wish I could get my Epson Color Laser working in Wily
<valorie> 2 folds, 2 strips of glue
<clivejo> Id print a few CD/DVD labels
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm getting Canonical to make some for akademy
<valorie> wow, how?
<ahoneybun> mhall
<ahoneybun> well their looking at pricing I should say
<valorie> so like, they print, we make the DVDs?
<ahoneybun> maybe, not sure
<ahoneybun> might be how the DVDs I have of Ubuntu are made
<ahoneybun> they handle it all
<ahoneybun> not sure
<valorie> thanks for asking, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> valorie: If I remember right it was a bit of mhall's idea as well
<ahoneybun> not mine alone
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how much are they working out to replicate?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: how many to make?
<clivejo> like cheapest price per unit?
<valorie> we certainly don't need many for Akademy
<valorie> they will only be a collectible
<ahoneybun> he said anything under 100 would be a lot
<ahoneybun> plus I can just hand the rest out at Fossetcon and other Ubuntu related events I'm at
<ahoneybun> or host
<valorie> sure, but it isn't an LTS
<valorie> so it has a shelf life
<ahoneybun> of course yea
<clivejo> hummmm kdenlive is crashing on my wily install
<ahoneybun> should we not make them at all valorie?
<valorie> ahoneybun: if you want to have a table and give them out, that would be lovely
<ahoneybun> at akademy?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and if so, ask on the akad ml
<ahoneybun> sure but I need someone else so we can take shifts
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> it will give us a place to gather
<valorie> and of course
<valorie> mostly you need a person first thing, lunch-time, and any longer breaks
<valorie> play it by ear
<ahoneybun> I don't have a problem maning it I just might want to see a session or something
<ahoneybun> and walk around
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> it doesn't have to be staffed all the time
<Riddell> I don't know if we get a table, you need to be a sponsor and I don't know what level blue systems is sponsoring at this year
<Riddell> you'd need to check with sebas and seaLne I guess
<ahoneybun> valorie: only found this one: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/akademy-br
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/akademy-attendees
<valorie> or we can put them on the Blue Systems table I suppose
<ahoneybun> makes sense
<shadeslayer> I should really really book my tickets
<shadeslayer> and BS table?
<shadeslayer> I didn't realize we had a table
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-27
<valorie> KDE isn't getting wire.kubuntu.org anymore
<valorie> did we turn that off?
<valorie> or did Riddell turn it off?
<valorie> by the way, Riddell says "that was starbuck who set it up"
<valorie> starbuck11: any input?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<starbuck11> valorie: yeah, it was a small server with wordpress that was requested quite some time ago and blue systems did sponsor
<starbuck11> though i am not aware we removed it on purpose, so i can look why its seems offline and reboot in case it simply hung up
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> not sure who runs it on this end
<starbuck11> valorie: wouldnt it make sense to transfer the blog content to the new shinier kubuntu website?
<valorie> I'm not sure how it is plugged into the website
<starbuck11> as i remember kubuntu didnt have such a nice website at that time, so kubuntu wire was some temporary improvement
<valorie> but hopefully the website folks -- ahoneybun? will see and investigate
<valorie> yeah, it used to suck
<valorie> tbh
<valorie> now it is great!
<valorie> but I don't know about the wire
<starbuck11> i agree :)
<starbuck11> the wire was making it easy for blogposting news
<starbuck11> but you have that now here: http://kubuntu.org/news/
<starbuck11> i assume kubuntus new website is also wordpress
<starbuck11> so it really doesnt make sense imo to keep both
<valorie> I'm not sure -- just the messenger from the sysadmins who wondered why it disappeared
<starbuck11> unless there is an "official guideline" what can be posted on news and what could only go to wire
<starbuck11> but othrerwise, i suggest that someone might transfer posts from wire to kubuntu and spare the redundancy?
<valorie> If nobody responds here, I'll summarize the conversation here and send to the list
<valorie> it's after midnight here and I'm winding down
<starbuck11> valorie: http://wire.kubuntu.org/
<starbuck11> as you can see, news stopped in January, then were picked up again for May... 
<starbuck11> i guess transfering the posts to kubuntu main wordpress would be logical and somehow doable.
<jimarvan> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<mparillo> What you do not want is identical posts on wire.kubuntu.org and the kubuntu.org/news/ Because then many people get four e-mail alerts (two from http://planet.ubuntu.com/ and two from https://planetkde.org/) and they complain about spam. 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jimarvan> hey :D
<IrcsomeBot1> integram was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot1> trello_bot was added by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> /boards@trello_bot
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> 🔧 Tune board Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Label attached
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Checklisted
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Upvoted
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> ☑️ Notifications enabled
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Turn on notifications
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> 🏁 Finish tunning
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> /boards@trello_bot
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> 🏁 Finish tunning
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I have contact with the developer of this bot
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I've just reported the tripple notification issue
<BluesKaj> ok perhaps you could report the flooding as well :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what flooding?
<BluesKaj> kook up
<BluesKaj> look even
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> What flooding are you talking about?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> these setup commands I just used?
<BluesKaj> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> those are the commands and replies to set this thing up
<BluesKaj> but do they have to be posted here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> how else am I supposed to set it to work in this channel?
<BluesKaj> set what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> the bot
<BluesKaj> oh the bot,,ok now I got it ...
<BluesKaj> nevermind :-)
<BluesKaj> my apologies ovidiuflorin 
<acheronuk> Interesting. potential LTS for plasma https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/distributions/2016-June/000115.html
<soee> FFmpeg 3.1 Is Primed With New Features: Includes H.264/HEVC VA-API Encoding
<mamarley> That sounds like a Phoronix headline.
<soee> indeed ;D
<clivejo> would someone look into if this patch is still needed - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-dev-scripts/tree/debian/patches/append_kde.diff?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<ahoneybun> mm?
<clivejo> what you mean mm?
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> valorie: mm what?
<ahoneybun> just woke up
 * clivejo throws stuff at LP
<clivejo> yofel: a few of these failure in manual/ are actually LP errors
<clivejo> when the script checked the archive changelog it must have thrown an error
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin: https://vector.im/
<ahoneybun> you can run your own server if you want to'
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll take a more in depth look at it later
<ahoneybun> alright
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> /me is at work
<acheronuk> tidy-html5 copied into yakkety from debian a short while back is causing kde-baseapps to fail to build, as buffio.h is now tidybuffio.h
<mamarley> acheronuk: Try yanking in the tidy-html5 package from ppa:mamarley/updates, I already added a fix so I could compile PHP.
<mamarley> It is the same fix that the Debian maintainer is going to use; he just hasn't added it yet.
<clivejo> acheronuk: is that whats causing kde-baseapps to fail here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.2_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> yes
<mamarley> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=827891
<ubottu> Debian bug 827891 in libtidy-dev "libtidy-dev: not provide buffio.h library" [Serious,Open]
<mamarley> I applied that fix for version 1:5.2.0-1+ppa0~yakkety0 in ppa:mamarley/updates.  It fixed the PHP compilation and it would probably fix the kde-baseapps compilation too, if you are just compiling in a PPA and can copy that package in.
<acheronuk> that package with the bug got copied into yakkety on the 20th I think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tidy-html5
<clivejo> !info kde-specticle
<ubottu> Package kde-specticle does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info kde-spectacle
<ubottu> kde-spectacle (source: kde-spectacle): Screenshot capture utility, replaces KSnapshot. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 952 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<clivejo> mmmm who uploaded that
<clivejo> ah phil
<clivejo> WWYD
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> that is the question!!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ahoneybun ping
<clivejo> acheronuk: fancy patching kde-base thing-ma-giggy
<acheronuk> neon testbuilt Qtbase 5.7 earlier
<clivejo> how did it go?
<acheronuk> http://archive.neon.kde.org/testing/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/
<acheronuk> They have the rest of QT to do...
<acheronuk> clivejo: patch kde-baseapps how? change 'tidy_validator.cpp:#include <buffio.h>' to the new filename?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> via a patch
<clivejo> an if statement would be better, but not sure how that would work
<acheronuk> did consider that, if you want it working NOW rather than waiting on a fixed tidy
<yofel> clivejo: what's wrong with spectacle?
<clivejo> nothing, just wondered why the script failed it and LP was rejecting my upload 
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> turns out its already in the archive
<clivejo> magic
<ahoneybun> mm I love timezones
<ahoneybun> said no one ever
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you read up to the discussion about wire.kubuntu.org?
<ahoneybun> kinda I felt like I was missing a bit from it though
<valorie> it had disappeared, which is why the KDE sysadmins were asking
<valorie> I thought Riddell was in charge but he said it was starbuck
<valorie> starbuck restarted the machine but asked if it can't just be moved into the website proper
<valorie> rather than being on it's own server
<ahoneybun> w.k.org?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I wasn't aware that it was hosted elsewhere
<ahoneybun> me neither
<ahoneybun> not sure it is needed anymore like you say, since the site has gotten much prettier
<ahoneybun> yofel: want admin access to the Steam group?
<yofel> nah, I'm not familiar with group administration so I'll just hang around for now
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry. got sidetracked. Yes, I'll patch that if you want.
<ahoneybun> neither am I 
<ahoneybun> but ack
<ahoneybun> yofel has a Windows machine
<ahoneybun> !
<yofel> yup :P
<acheronuk> I have a HD with windows 8.1 on it. somewhere
 * clivejo gasps
<acheronuk> scandalous
 * valorie thinks there is Win10 on this laptop
<valorie> dunno, never booted into it
<clivejo> format it
<clivejo> get rid
<clivejo> do it valorie, you know you want to
 * clivejo waves arms about like Spectic Peg
<valorie> I have plenty of room
<valorie> and it's possible I'll be able to test KDE stuff in windows in the future
<acheronuk> tempted on the win 8.1 disk
<acheronuk> or I could upgrade it to win10 
<valorie> the kde-win team is re-energized, which is good for all KDE lovers who have to use Win at work or so
<aektzim> hmm this is wierd, I thought i switched off my laptop at the office (jimarvan here)
<aektzim> oh well, good evening! :D
<acheronuk> evening :)
<aektzim> still 1-2?
<acheronuk> football? don't know. don't care.
<aektzim> hahaha :D
<yofel> me neither, that's why I'm playing rocket leage :P
<aektzim> oh come on it is a nice sport :P
<aektzim> but not when england plays like that... xD
<aektzim> buuuut they win on bets lol
<clivejo> hummm where is libgrantlee hiding
<clivejo> here grantlee grantlee
<genii> !info libgrantlee
<ubottu> Package libgrantlee does not exist in yakkety
<genii> Hm
<acheronuk> !info grantlee
<ubottu> Package grantlee does not exist in yakkety
<acheronuk> Hm * 2
<yofel> that was a thing..
<yofel> !info libgrantlee5-dev
<ubottu> libgrantlee5-dev (source: grantlee5): Grantlee templating library development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 30 kB, installed size 186 kB
<yofel> the libs have long names
<clivejo> 5.0.0?
<clivejo> oh its libkf5grantleetheme I cant find
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkf5grantleetheme
<clivejo> already done too
<clivejo> anyone see what causing this to fail to build from source - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268224600/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdesdk-kioslaves_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> and this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268225083/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdewebdev_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> clivejo: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/svn/svn.cpp:112:49: error: invalid use of incomplete type ‘const svn_sort__item_t {aka const struct svn_sort__item_t}’ and others
<yofel> latter is /«PKGBUILDDIR»/klinkstatus/src/tidy/tidyx.h:52:20: fatal error: buffio.h: No such file or directory
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> acheronuk's friend
<yofel> protip: search for "error:" (with the colon)
<clivejo> good tip, thanks!
<clivejo> yofel: what about this one? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268238272/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdeedu-data_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> ah qt base
<clivejo> too tired for this, heading to bed
<clivejo> acheronuk: if you get a chance to patch those two packages ( kdesdk-kioslaves and kdewebdev ) I think apps would be almost ready to go
<aektzim> gn! :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'll have a look in the morning
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-28
<soee_> mysqld uses ~850 MB here :/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> clivejo: looks that kdesdk-kioslaves prob is a known and long running issue with libsvn => 1.9, and it was left out of xenial because of it?
<sitter> debian bug 532029
<ubottu> Debian bug 532029 in konsole "konsole: Does not support -T option as required by the policy" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/532029
<acheronuk> sitter: yes?
<sitter> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/128299/
<starbuck1> valorie: can someone decide, if http://wire.kubuntu.org/ is still needed with the new kubuntu webpage "News" section?
<acheronuk> sitter: ah, makes sense. I pondered at the uselessness of that patch when I had to fix it the other week
<sitter> you could have imported the fix from neon you know :P
<sitter> the patch is fairly daft though
<sitter> neon version for 16.08 is now what I proposed int he review request ... and properly documented 
<acheronuk> sitter: neon/JR fixed it while I was looking at it, so I ended up sanity checking against neon in the end
<sitter> kk
<yofel> soee_: lp 1576930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576930 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "Excessive consumption RAM of mysqld daemon in Kubuntu 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576930
<sitter> mitya57: new files in declarative 5.7 (also all patches can be dropped it seems) http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/qt/qtdeclarative.git/commit/?h=Neon/testing&id=e1906a6756aff753d909366ad784e9a2724a376d
<sheytan> quick quesstion
<sheytan> which package contains the breeze plasma theme?
<mitya57> sitter, thanks!
<acheronuk> sheytan: plasma-framework
<sitter> mitya57: controls change to go along with this http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/commit/?h=Neon/testing&id=c8ee6a5483bd5a8687362a3fcb7ad935d14df454
<sitter> qtwayland adjustments coming in a bit
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<mitya57> sitter, qtwayland has the compositor stuff enabled by default in 5.7, so it'll be a big change
<mitya57> Feel free to commit the stuff to Debian repo, I don't know when I'll have time to look at 5.7
<sitter> fair enough
<sitter> qtwayland just needs to make its way through CI
<sitter> mitya57: btw, I noticed the qtwayland -dev package has /private/ inside, is that intentional or should I split them into a -private-dev?
<sitter> that is: in 5.6 it already has a /private/ ^^
<mitya57> sitter, no, it wasn't intentional. If nothing (KDE?) needs those private headers it's better to remove them altogether.
<mitya57> Like done in other modules.
<sitter> mgraesslin: does kwin use qtwaylandclient's private headers?
<mitya57> kwin shouldn't use qtwaylandclient at all (even public) IIRC
<sitter> that's what I am thinking, but best check
<sitter> codesearch yields no results at any rate https://codesearch.debian.net/results/QtWaylandClient%2Fprivate%2F/page_0
<sitter> mitya57: I am going to rip them out
<mitya57> thanks!
<mgraesslin> sitter: no
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> have we planned the Kubuntu days at Akademy?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel do you know how to compile c++ code and keep the debugging symbols in a separate file?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I know we do this for packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but I don't know what to tell **g++** or **ld**
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: that's not done by g++ or ld, those keep the symbols inside the file. The seperation is done by /usr/bin/dh_strip (enjoy reading perl) using 'objcopy' and 'strip' with a bunch of options
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> aha
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll investigate on those
<yofel> look at a verbose package build log, there you can see the objcopy invocations
<soee> to late ... ;)
<yofel> mysql went OOM? :P
<soee> strange i never had problems with it until now when PhpStorm is conecting to one database and i do some selectings etc.
<soee> or maybe testing mass migrations, refresh them, seed deb is the problem ... hmm
<yofel> are you using the system mysqld for akonadi? As by default that's a seperate user instance
<yofel> not that this should matter much...
<soee> i'm on Neon installation etm. so i doutb aknadi is the problem here
<soee> i'm pretty sue it is related to PhpStorm 
<jimarvan> hello everyone! :D
<jimarvan> how is everything going?
<soee> fantastic -.-
<soee> clivejo: how are we with apps? some serius problems ?
<soee> yofel: ping
<soee> end of the world ...
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Xorg-PRIME-Sync-Double-Buffer
<soee> mamarley: ping
<soee> the entire sync problem is related to 3 parts: nvidia driver, xorg and kernel right ?
<soee> wasn't xorg patches the last missing part ?
<yofel> soee: hm?
<soee> yofel: do we have 5.6.5 in backports ?
<yofel> dunno.. I totally forgot about that
<soee> :D
<soee> can you upload it ?
<yofel> did someone other than me test it?
<soee> it has been tested in staging by few people
<acheronuk> running it on 2 xenial machines
<yofel> I don't consider staging a valid testing target.... but I guess the update is small enough so I'll overlook it this time
<acheronuk> is it not in backports landing as well?
<soee> it is
<yofel> clivejo: any veto from your side?
<jbicha> please rebuild kdewebdev and kde-baseapps in yakkety for tidy-html5 transition
<acheronuk> jbicha: header files fixed now then?
<jbicha> yes, those 2 pkgs test built fine here with y-proposed
<clivejo> sorry guys, been AFK all day
<clivejo> so we dont need those patches now for kdewebdev and kde-baseapps
<soee> clivejo: what about 5.6.5 backports, are you fine with it ?
<clivejo> brain isnt working at the moment
 * valorie shares the coffee
 * genii 's ears perk up for a moment
<valorie> my husband is out hiking; the house is so amazingly quiet and peaceful
<clivejo> new brain please
<valorie> oooo, that's a big order
<valorie> I think that takes, like, years of faithful meditation
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0JhvPhYI/file_173.jpg
<clivejo> I feel like that
<valorie> ouch!
<valorie> I like having a skull and skin
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Clivejo Philip asked if you are fine with moving Plasma 5.6.5 from landing to backports
<clivejo> I dont know
<valorie> I can try adding landing to my one 16.04 box and upgrading, if someone tells me exactly what to add
<clivejo> Im taking the day off :P
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing in addition to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<valorie> acheronuk: I thought they weren't moved to backports yet?
<valorie> oh, that gets the whole caboodle
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> and poodles
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, if you don't have the normal backports enabled as well, you get odd things like language packs/spectacle being removed
<acheronuk> or at least you did the other day
<clivejo> must look at l10n tomorrow
<clivejo> should I remove that patch?
<clivejo> on kde-baseapps?
<clivejo> acheronuk: I think Im talking to you
<clivejo> in my zombie like state
<valorie> ok, it's working
<valorie> what shall I test on YY?
<clivejo> everything
<clivejo> test it all
<valorie> but - names of PPAs?
<clivejo> well is plasma 5.6.5 installed?
<valorie> I'm not straight on what we removed, what we're using, etc.
<clivejo> if you are brave you could try apps
<valorie> staging, or landing, or what?
<clivejo> staging
<valorie> so ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<valorie> or is there more to it, like staging-apps
<valorie> staging-plasma
<valorie> etc.
<clivejo> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
 * valorie isn't testing with this laptop anymore until I fix the "old" one with updates
<clivejo> valorie: then dont
<valorie> well, it would be nice to fix the old one
<clivejo> havent even tested installation yet
<valorie> is anything in landing there?
<valorie> or all still in staging
<valorie> ok, I thought we were doing YY first, then backports to XX
<valorie> that has changed?
<clivejo> need to get someone to test installation 
<valorie> I'll do it
<clivejo> on a disposable VM 
<valorie> ok
 * valorie has no VM
<clivejo> yeah, Scarlett started apps and seems to have done Xenial first
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> Im working on 16.04.3, on Yakkety
<valorie> that seems forever ago
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> although it's just a few weeks
<valorie> time is flying by
<clivejo> stilling waiting on a few things
<clivejo> LP#1584310 for minuet 
<clivejo> LP minuet 
<clivejo> LP 1584310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584310 in libdrumstick (Ubuntu) "New upstream release available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584310
<clivejo> and a KDE bug for korganiser
<valorie> did y'all notice this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1505014/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505014 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "dolphin doesn't load video thumbnail services" [Medium,Confirmed]
<valorie> seems to be a bug in our packaging
<valorie> after reading the lp and bko reports
<valorie> ok, rebooting the lil travel lappy
<valorie> about system reports 5.6.5! \o/
<valorie> and -landing is removed
<valorie> ha, I think I'm fixing my "old" laptop (YY)
<valorie> since it won't boot into plasma, I think the wireless never got turned on, so I just plugged it into ethernet, and it seems to be plugging along just fine
<valorie> I did remove staging-applications just in case that was the problem
<clivejo> well Apps 16.04.3 fixes my korganiser crash!!
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> Im soo happy, I missed it sooooo much#
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> if this upgrade works on my broken-hinged box, I'll add back apps
<valorie> gotta test one thing at a time.....
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-29
<clivejo> well FW5.23, Plasma 5.6.5 have been very stable for me
<clivejo> Apps Ive just added so, cant comment just yet
<clivejo> but Im very happy that korganiser isnt crashing all the time
<valorie> I'm adding both frameworks and plasma, because I figure that they go together
<clivejo> valorie: no need to
<valorie> boo, still just a gray screen
<clivejo> Phil moved them to landing
<valorie> I see the lovely kubuntu logo pulsing, then nothing
<clivejo> just double check in kinfo
<valorie> all I have is terminal
<valorie> I have a feeling this is a driver that got changed or something
<valorie> phooey
<valorie> I'm going to turn on the tv, eat and drink wine
<valorie> and not think about it for a few mins
<acheronuk> clivejo: patch on kdebaseapps is superfluous now, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Anyone able to test apps 16.04.2 on yakkety yak ?
<soee_> mamarley, acheronuk ^
<mamarley> I have installed them.  No problems to report; everything seems fine. :)
<soee_> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> anyone understand this bug? LP 1505014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505014 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "dolphin doesn't load video thumbnail services" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505014
<soee_> shouldnt thsi be in new app ?
<soee_> 16.04 fixed
<clivejo> soee_: thats what Im checking
<clivejo> doesnt appear to be fixed
<soee_> still requires installing ffmpegthumbnailer or somethig similar ?
<clivejo> the forum posts seem to indicate that its a packaging bug
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/267599703/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ffmpegthumbs_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<soee_> where is the problem exactly ? :)
<soee_> clivejo: do you have it installed (apps 16.04.2) ? 
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> soee_: thats what Im trying to figure out
<soee_> clivejo: in Dolphin settings -> Services 
<soee_> do you have an entry to enable video thumbs and it is checked ?
<clivejo> it doesnt seem to be working in dolphin
<soee_> uhm
<soee_> in Neon with apps 16.04.1 it doesnt work either
<acheronuk> apps seemed to upgrade OK in a VM
<clivejo> indeed, Im liking apps 16.04.2
<clivejo> no more crashes
<soee_> clivejo: backport ? :)
<yofel> I see what's wrong
<clivejo> acheronuk: does your thumbs for clips in dolphin work?
<yofel> qt-kde-team/2/dhmk.pl < find the error
<clivejo> Im bumped it to version 3
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268518657/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ffmpegthumbs_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> still not working?
<clivejo> waiting to publish 
<acheronuk> clivejo: dunno. I never use those
 * clivejo ticks
<soee_> be sure to check Vieo previews in Dolphin settings to test it i think
<clivejo> soee_: I have
<clivejo> but theres an issue with ffmpegthumbs
<soee_> ok
<clivejo> I think it was because it was being told to build the wrong version#
<acheronuk> never seen the point in those thumbnails much, anyway
<clivejo> can be useful to some
<soee_> yup
<clivejo> I do a bit of VHS to DVD converting and its hardy to spot clips
<clivejo> bandy
<clivejo> handy
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> dont laugh at me!
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> I do it enough!
<clivejo> another off day it seems!
<acheronuk> typos, that is
<acheronuk> I'm bad at those, so laughing at myself as well
<clivejo> Im still recovering after yesterday
<soee_> clivejo: final decision if we can move 5.6.5 to backports ?
<clivejo> Ive no objections, just make sure its tested
<soee_> yofel: ^
<clivejo> FFS LP why are you soooooo slow!
<davmor2> clivejo: possibly because of the millions of pages it hosts, all the code, blueprints, bugs, release frameworks oh and 1000's of users at anyone time, but other than that, possibly the connection too
<clivejo> davmor2: it seems to be just the publishing part of it
<sitter> everything before the connection argument is an excuse
<soee_> clivejo: did you find time to package this communicator client you ltalked about ?
<clivejo> soee_: nope
<soee_> clivejo: ok
<clivejo> I was sitting in a hospital most of the day yesterday
<BluesKaj> hi all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<soee_> BluesKaj: got Yakkety ?
<davmor2> sitter: not an excuse just potential reasons for it going slow
<BluesKaj> not right now ...my install totally broke and I couldn't rescue it to my satisfaction, it was a mess so i'm on xenial atm
<BluesKaj> soee_:  ^
<soee_> :D
<BluesKaj> the yakkety ubiquity installer is still crashing in the dailies byw
<BluesKaj> btw
<BluesKaj> I'm very disappointed in the fact that ubiquity crashes is a well known problem but still exists in the daily images
<yofel> oh right, there was that slideshow, let me remove that (assuming that'll help)
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: the installer needs to be ported to PyQt5 to fix that properly
<mparillo> BluesKaj: The current crash in Ubiquity is related to the slide show, right? There was a work-around posted maybe a week ago.
<acheronuk> mparillo: yes, you can remove the slideshow package before you launch the installer
<acheronuk> that at least allows the installer to complete
<DarinMiller> G'Morning!
<yofel> moin
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: sudo apt purge ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  I don't know what the cause is , but it's kind of difficult to remove the slideshoe from a live dvd
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller: ^
<yofel> you'll have to run the installer from a live session
<yofel> I removed the slideshow now, but I'm not sure if tomorrow's image will already have it removed
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: the live session terminal is bit of fun also as it defaults a really nice font, but does not correctly show the cursor position.  Once updates-landing is added terminal session is usable again.
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> well, i just sed'd my sources.list from xenial to yakkety and yakkety appears to have upgraded successfully ... so far
<BluesKaj> we'll find out on the reboot 
<DarinMiller> oh oh, either Blueskaj  has a slow computer or his upgrade did not go well....
<DarinMiller> oh there he is.
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: I did not know that one could upgrade to the next release just by sed'ing the sources.list file. Good to know.
<jimarvan> whazup peeps? :D
<BluesKaj> odd, underscore isn't showing in the terminals but it seems be there 
<BluesKaj> ran lsb_release -a and the comand gave the correct output 
<BluesKaj> command even
<soee_> yofel: will you push 5.6.5 to backports ?
<yofel> might as well if nobody else has any intention of testing it
<yofel> soee_: done
<soee_> yofel: thank you, will you alos post some news on website ?
<yofel> talk to the web team
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<yofel> (update contains plasma 5.6.5 and frameworks 5.23)
<acheronuk> and wait for the LP publisher again....
<clivejo> acheronuk: mind testing that new ffmpegthumbs package
<clivejo> see if the thumbs are working
<clivejo> looks like another in/out day
<acheronuk> clivejo: I shall try if I can find a quick sample vid to DL to the VM and try it on
<clivejo> thanks :)
<clivejo> you're a star!
<clivejo> I literally waiting on water to heat, to have a shower before heading out again
<acheronuk> clivejo: not working on a couple of sample mp4s
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/FeSxv1kGaSL
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/yP6TrmS.png
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.6.5 seems to be quite stable so far btw
<BluesKaj> on Yakkety
<ahoneybun> mm? soee_?
<soee_> ahoneybun: please post some info on the website about Plasma 5.6.5 and Frameworks 5.23 in backports
<ahoneybun> are they in?
<soee_> yes https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=xenial
<ahoneybun> soee_: I
<ahoneybun> I'll put something together
<ahoneybun> clivejo: holy crap they fixed the currency bug!
<KurousagiMK2> ffmpegthumbs from Kubuntu CI Unstable work on Yakkety http://imgur.com/02uHqnn
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So KDE wants to do LTS releases
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It might be a good idea us for 16
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 16.04
<yofel> I already replied to that
<yofel> feel free to add anything you think I missed
<yofel> and that will only matter for us for 18.04, 16.04 is out and on Plasma 5.5
<yofel> (just for the IRC record: I agree that it would be a good idea)
<yofel> hm.... actually. If 5.8 becomes LTS, that would be a great point to freeze our 16.04 backports at
<yofel> and do the same for every intermittent LTS in the future
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how can I get the list of packages that are to be installed as a dependency when I install something?
<BluesKaj> IrcsomeBot:  install muon and use it as a depends reference
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm testing Internet LTE
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> 50 Mb upload and 8Mb download
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Eh 50 download and 8 upload
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I need a script to extract the dependencies that are not installed of gcc, install gcc, install some python modules, uninstall gcc and the found dependencies
<marco-parillo> apt-cache depends PACKAGENAME
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Cheaper than weird that is mac 10
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> maarco-parillo that only brings the imediate (direct) dependencies
<marco-parillo> Surely there is an -r --recursive option ;-)
<marco-parillo> --recurse
<marco-parillo> apt-cache --recurse depends gcc got me a lot of output. I am not sure I could make sense of it.
<acheronuk> or perhaps 'apt-get install gcc -s'
<acheronuk> does a dry run, including listing all packages that would be installed and configured, but does not do it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can compare the apt-cache outputi with what's installed already
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but that I believe brings in more than what apt install gcc would bring, I believe
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apt install gcc -s seems better
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> counting ...
<acheronuk> messy output for what you want, but could be filtered/parsed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> final result: apt-get install gcc -s | grep "Inst " | cut -c6- | cut -f 1 -d " " | sort
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> even better: apt-get install gcc -s | grep "Inst " | cut -f 2 -d " " | sort
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> removed one cut
<BluesKaj> muon works without all the hassle :-)
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: not that you can use for a script though
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: think I'll make a note of that one-liner. could be handy :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now I wonder how can I pass it to apt remove
<BluesKaj> it's quick enough and i prefer it to aliases or what i consider uneccessary key strokes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apt-get install gcc -s | grep "Inst " | cut -f 2 -d " " > gcc-deps.txt
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I did that
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> BluesKaj, but can you run it on a server?
<BluesKaj> my server is just media stuff 
<BluesKaj> i'm a home user, no need for admin 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk look:
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apt remove cat gcc-deps.txt | tr "\n" " "
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> apt remove $(cat gcc-deps.txt | tr "\n" " ")
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: that works? I wanted to pass a package list a while back to apt, but ended up doing it by hand.
<acheronuk> as it was just that once
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it works
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've just tested it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> only that I use backticks instead of $()
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but telegram made a mess of it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I sent it twice
<valorie> hmmm, kde-spectacle doesn't look safe to install still: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18120096/
<clivejo> valorie: should be okay
<valorie> I'm a weenie with this machine, which I probably should not have put YY on
<valorie> because now I'm afraid to upgrade
<valorie> if I fix my broken laptop, I'll have more confidence
<clivejo> wait, why is it version 15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> should be 16.04.3
<clivejo> is this on yakkety?
<acheronuk> yakkety without any ppas by the sound of it
<clivejo> !info kde-spectacle
<ubottu> kde-spectacle (source: kde-spectacle): Screenshot capture utility, replaces KSnapshot. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 952 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<clivejo> oh, 16.04.3 must be in proposed
<acheronuk> 15.12.3-0ubuntu2 in proposed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-spectacle
<clivejo> Im confused
<clivejo> so very very confused
<acheronuk> distracted sounds more like it
<valorie> yes, YY with no PPAs
<valorie> atm
<yofel> valorie: that looks not fine
<yofel> ah ok, yy
<valorie>  which is why I did nothing
<clivejo> kde-spectacle_16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 <= 4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> grrr
<acheronuk> I've held back from running YY on any real machine so far, as there are some odd package probs
<valorie> it's been good so far, but I hesitate to upgrade at this point
<acheronuk> plus I'd quite like to keep the option to add neon repos to my Xenial machines for the time being, if only for the short term to test stuff
<valorie> I'm assuming that my gray-screen prob on the "old" laptop running YY is because of a driver issue
<valorie> but haven't had time to investigate how to fix it
<acheronuk> nvidia graphics at all?
<valorie> um
<valorie> can't remember
<valorie> I need to take it to #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 I think
<jimarvan> hey peeps :D
<sick_rimmit> Hiya jimarvan
<jimarvan> i see lots of updates in the backports :D
<jimarvan> sick_rimmit: feeling awesome for tomorrow? ;0
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cool, I think I have all my gear working now, and Yofel set me up with a build server
<jimarvan> sounds like a plan!
<clivejo> !info libkf5grantleetheme5
<ubottu> libkf5grantleetheme5 (source: libkf5grantleetheme): KDE PIM grantlee theme support - library. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.2-1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<yofel> oh lol, got auto-synced from debian :D
<yofel> and they have no epoch, <insert scream here>
<soee_> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> pong
<soee_> clivejo: this thumbnail works now ?
<clivejo> not on mine
<soee_> ok, clivejothere are 2 reds in Apps 16.04.2 - this is how it should be ? (kioslave, minuet)
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> they need looked at
<soee_> clivejo: got it, can we backport it now ?
<ahoneybun> soee_: not at the moment
<clivejo> soee_: sure, work away
<clivejo> Im busy for a few days
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Ok
<clivejo> ahoneybun: reboot reboot reboot
<clivejo> no backsies :P
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-30
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Krita launched after a reboot
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I did lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Turn it off and back on again
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Universal fix
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> usually
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> omg mparillo
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> we need to kill the wire NOW
<valorie> ahoneybun: why do we need to kill the wire NOW?
<starbuck11> valorie / ahoneybun: https://www.elegantthemes.com/blog/tips-tricks/import-export-wordpress-website
<jimarvan> good morning!
<soee_> hiho
<acheronuk>  soee: kdesdk-kioslaves has longstanding probs compiling with libsvn 1.9, which is probably why it's not even packaged in main archive at the moment
<soee_> acheronuk: but from my undestanding thi si some package that only devs are interested with ?
<acheronuk> debian git have dropped the svn part, but not sure if that leaves enough to be worth the bother
<soee_> acheronuk: are you abel to put 16.04.2 to backports staging?
<acheronuk> soee_: no. I have zero permissions to do anything with the ppas
<acheronuk> I'm still learning this, so that is probably just as well.
<acheronuk> jimarvan: Good morning. dojo day :)
<soee_> oki :)
<jimarvan> yeah dojo day! :D
<soee_> no no 
<soee_> todays is the match day ... Pol - Por :)
<jimarvan> i can predict the score
<jimarvan> 0-1
<jimarvan> because it's Santos xD
<soee_> !info libreoffice-kde
<ubottu> libreoffice-kde (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.3-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 85 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Odur> Why are not khelpcenter updated to 5.6.5?
<acheronuk> Odur: there wasn't any new version of khelpcenter released with 5.6.5
<soee_> acheronuk: are you on yakkety ?
<acheronuk> Odur: it's now in applications instead, so will get updated with that presumably
<acheronuk> soee_: XX on my real machines. YY in a VM
<Odur> acheronuk: Ok, I see. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> yofel: we also need to remove it from Planet KDE too
<ahoneybun> wire that is
<yofel> ahoneybun: yeah, I forgot that in the mail. I posted a note on trello about KDE (needs a kde dev, which we have too)
<ahoneybun> I just saw the twitter post about it
<clivejo> soee_: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.2_xenial.html
<soee_> clivejo: you supposed to have a free time :)
<clivejo> I been driving for hours!
<soee_> an working ? :D
<clivejo> nope driving in the rain
<soee_> :/
<clivejo> fed up being taxis man
<soee_> probably my brother beeing in Dublin have same weather problems these days :D
<clivejo> whats he doing in Dublin?
<soee_> 3 weeks  tryout as a driver (transport/tir)
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> big rig?
<soee_> rig ?
<clivejo> lorry/truck?
<clivejo> HGV
<soee_> aye
<clivejo> dont you guys drive on the other side of the road?
<soee_> we drive right side here in Poland :)
<clivejo> we drive the centre of the road
<clivejo> and then pull to the left if you meet someone
<soee_> so you have all roads onde sided ?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> keeps out of the potholes
<clivejo> centre of the road is usually smoothest
<soee_> http://giphy.com/gifs/cars-crash-horrifying-AcQvgASId24Ss
<clivejo> brakes must have failed
<clivejo> does he have lots of experience with roundabouts?
<soee_> yeah
<clivejo> hummm apps on xenial need newer frameworks
<soee_> copy 5.23
<soee_> as we have it in bckports now
<clivejo> yofel: could/should I add the landing PPA as a build required PPA?
<yofel> hm... do it for now if that helps you.
<yofel> people will just need to be aware of that
<clivejo> WWYD?
<clivejo> whats the landing PPA url?
<clivejo> anyone know off hand
<clivejo> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing?
<yofel> that's bugfix/dev-release, backports is kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<ahoneybun> clivejo: krunner seems to be running good now
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> get it intregrated with Mycroft?
<ahoneybun> XD no way
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<ahoneybun> I have no idea how to do that
<clivejo> write code
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> but beyond me
<ahoneybun> mm KDEConnect on Ubuntu touch would be cool as well
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auuQA0Q8qpM
<jimarvan> aaand done with work
<jimarvan> see ya later guys, going to do some studying for the dojo ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yay!
<jimarvan> When is it? 20:00 right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<jimarvan> Sick_Rimmit if I counted how many times you are awesome
<jimarvan> I would be rich by now
 * ahoneybun is jealous
<jimarvan> ahoneybun you are out of contest
<acheronuk> 18:00 UTC?
<jimarvan> there are not enough money to define you
<jimarvan> ;D
<ahoneybun> XD now your buttering me up XD
<ahoneybun> mm Rick: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27572569546/in/album-72157669534030306/
<jimarvan> Dude I am the golden champion of flattery olympics
<ahoneybun> wallpaper for your devices ;p
<ahoneybun> so 1 1/2 hours from now
<jimarvan> heading home see ya later ;)
<ahoneybun> later
 * acheronuk multitasks and watches apps-staging
<vip> hi ho
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> hiho
<yofel> heyho, join the dojo ;)
<jimarvan> omg we had a build! :D
 * jimarvan cheers
<clivejo> Plasma 5.7 on Depot :)
<acheronuk> must try to sort access to depot
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop xenial
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<clivejo> welcome
 * mamarley is installing Yakkety on his brand-new NUC6i5SYK!
<clivejo> mamarley: make sure you test apps!
<mamarley> clivejo: I have already been doing that on the 4 other systems I have running Yakkety.  No problems to report. :)
<clivejo> :)
 * mamarley might just have too many computers.
<clivejo> send me one :P
<clivejo> and run me a nice fibre cable to my doorstep 
<mamarley> clivejo: The only one I could afford to lose at the moment would be my old Core 2 Duo 2gHz laptop with 4GB RAM. :/
<clivejo> I think thats roughly what I got currently
<jimarvan> :D
<mamarley> One belongs to my employer and if I sent it to you, I would get canned.  One is a server that must remain up.  One is a laptop that I must have for traveling.  The other two are practically brand new and I can't financially afford to lose them.
<clivejo> Im only messing !
<jimarvan> mamarley: tell them you are doing it for science!
<jimarvan> ;)
<clivejo> eakk
<soee_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/calamares-2-3-universal-linux-os-installer-released-with-full-disk-encryption-505866.shtml
<jimarvan> ooooh
<jimarvan> system installer!
<jimarvan> Python based too?
<mamarley> Maybe we should try to do some kind of crowdfunding thing to get clivejo a new computer!
<soee_> +1 ;)
<jimarvan> soee_: i will read on that then
<jimarvan> :)
<mamarley> I would definitely chip in.
<jimarvan> I think I already owe kubuntu team 25 pounds
<jimarvan> *right clivejo? xD*
<jimarvan> freeciv build! ;)
<valorie> omg, I hope that debian would switch to calamares, so ubuntu would switch too
<valorie> encryption made easy sounds like a dream
<valorie> even swap.....
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> valorie: does LVM work well on kubuntu?
<jimarvan> I never tried it
<jimarvan> i mean for snapshoting
<jimarvan> aaaanyway :D
 * yofel uses encrypted LVM on his work notebook
<yofel> works fine
<jimarvan> yofel: you are a star
<valorie> I've never used encryption very successfully
<jimarvan> ye same
<jimarvan> I used encrypted LVM on kubuntu 15.10
<valorie> probably because my son did it for me, which leads to me not fully understanding 
<jimarvan> but it  had issues
<jimarvan> the thing is, as a tester you are dependent on LVM snapshoting to restore 
<mparillo> For snapshotting with Kubuntu there is a poster on KFN who is a big fan of Btrfs. I bet Greygreek would be happy to provide some tips https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70421-Massive-250-package-update-came-down-today!
 * yofel tried LVM and btrfs snapshotting for dev release testing
<yofel> never quite worked out for me
<jimarvan> ye that is the feeling i got too, it was not like VBox Snapshots, you know?
<jimarvan> mparillo: thanks man, i bookmarked it
<jimarvan> so many things to check, so little time! :(
<yofel> apt-btrfs-snapshot makes update snapshotting trivial, but only if you have lots of subvolumes to exclude the unimportant stuff - or don't mind some data loss - and restoring a btrfs snapshot is fairly annoying right now
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> yofel: you mean because it is slow?
<jimarvan> or because it may be crashing?
<yofel> nah, I'm using btrfs here right now (without snapshots, with compression). Restoring a snapshot involved passing the correct volume in grub - as long as you have the correct kernel selected and installed on said volume
<yofel> doable, but annoying
<yofel> oh right, and then you have to edit fstab later to make the selected volume the new default
<jimarvan> -.
<jimarvan> -.-
<clivejo> yofel: the kubuntu-slideshow should be missing from the lastest ISO?
<jimarvan> and now you remind me my problems
<yofel> the crashyness isn't that bad these days. Never happened on this notebook, and on another system it was related to a buggy kernel and balancing
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> anyone geared up to test that?
<yofel> I do run into the occasional ENOSPC though. Seems like a never ending story
<jimarvan> clivejo: test the iso?
<yofel> but I do like running my partition at almost full
<jimarvan> LVM does depend on linux kernel changes?
<clivejo> download the lastest yakkety ISO and install Kubuntu
<jimarvan> clivejo: ok
<jimarvan> if the installer works :P
<clivejo> it should with the slideshow missing
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> ye ye
<clivejo> if it has nothing to show, it cant crash :P
<jimarvan> :(
<jimarvan> poor thing :(
<yofel> you mean ubuntu modifications? no. And AFAIK LVM is pretty solid and backwards compatible for a long time
<clivejo> well thats my logic and Im sticking to it
<jimarvan> clivejo: 100% with you
<jimarvan> yofel: ye, then on the next installation I will give it a go
<clivejo> until some amazing community member steps up and fixes it!
<yofel> actually let me verify that the slideshow is gone
<jimarvan> but
<jimarvan> it is time for me to hit the bed
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow guys
 * clivejo thinks we should give out gold stars
<yofel> yup, gone on 20160630
<clivejo> the Kubuntu Community award
<jimarvan> cool
<yofel> but yeah, I'm gone too, nini
<jimarvan> clive
<jimarvan> go to sleep :P
<jimarvan> you see stars already
<clivejo> Im hyper now
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> good night!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!
<clivejo> I was so tired during the dojo
<clivejo> almost fell asleep, now Im wide awake
<clivejo> poking LP
<jimarvan> stop the night coffee :P
<jimarvan> anyway good night m8 thanks for the after dojo chat
<clivejo> I dont drink coffee
<jimarvan> stop the night tea 
<jimarvan> or whatever kaffeine you are taking
<clivejo> dont drink tea!
<clivejo> sleeping pattern is messed up
<jimarvan> warm color screen
<clivejo> oh I packaged that for a guy one time
<jimarvan> I give up :P
<jimarvan> ciao! :D
<clivejo> good night
<clivejo> was called openlux
<soee_> woho http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.2_xenial.html
<soee_> looks pretty nice so far
<clivejo> some PIM stuff not building
<clivejo> BTW anyone who wants freeciv 2.5.4 on xenial, its here https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/freeciv
<soee_> what is it ?
<clivejo> a game
<clivejo> http://www.freeciv.org
<clivejo> god game
<soee_> no time for gmes here :(
<soee_> clivejo: we can't start with Plasma 5.7 in Yakkety until Qt 5.6 will land there ?
<clivejo> want to get apps finished first
<soee_> +1
<clivejo> I got a bit of time today I didnt think I had, so run the backports
<soee_> yeah, users have been asking about them on G+
<clivejo> need help with kdesdk-kioslaves and minuet 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-01
<clivejo> an hour later and still not published
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=pimcommon&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> really drives me insane
<soee_> we do not release Alpha 1 right ?
<soee_> lol i thought it is dead: Kaffeine 2.0.4 Released, Includes Major Improvements for Digital TV
<soee_> clivejo: will you be able to package it ?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> soee_: why?
<soee_> ahoneybun: why what ?
<ahoneybun> package it
<soee_> to be abel to install it ?
<ahoneybun> but we have VLC and DragonPlayer
<soee_> yes and this is argument whay we shoudln't use others ? :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> soee_: we'll see
<ahoneybun> trying it for the hell of it
<soee_> ;D
<ahoneybun> most likely will burn and crash
<ahoneybun> *crash and burn
 * ahoneybun thinks soee_ should go to the Dojo
<ahoneybun> holly
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> no way
<soee_> :P
<ahoneybun> soee_: guess who is going to test this first
<ahoneybun> :{
<ahoneybun> *:P
<soee_> and crash laptop ? :D
<ahoneybun> it plays audio and video fine
<ahoneybun> only have mp3 and mp4
<ahoneybun> it built with no errors
<soee_> nice
<ahoneybun> let me get it on LP 
<ahoneybun> let's see if LP works with me too
<soee_> +1
<ahoneybun> mm where is the files to updload to LP
<ahoneybun> *upload
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I'm going to have to get the changelog, deps and such fixed
<ahoneybun> LP is going to yell other wise
<soee_> this is black magic for me atm. :)
<ahoneybun> "atm"
<ahoneybun> and hope my key works
<soee_> building for xenial or yakkety ?
<ahoneybun> well I'm on xenial
<ahoneybun> this package has not gotten update since Apr 2014
<ahoneybun> in Ubuntu archive anyway
<soee_> yeah, that is why i thought it was dead
<ahoneybun> they have not updated the changelog from github anyway
<ahoneybun> mm debuild is yelling at me
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> http://blog.packagecloud.io/debian/debuild/packaging/2015/06/08/buildling-deb-packages-with-debuild/
<ahoneybun> placeholder for Rick
<ahoneybun> something about not finding kde.pm
<soee> and what is it ?
<soee> !info dke.pm
<ubottu> Package dke.pm does not exist in yakkety
<soee> !info kde.pm
<ubottu> Package kde.pm does not exist in yakkety
<ahoneybun> not sure 
<soee> https://packages.debian.org/sid/all/pkg-kde-tools/filelist
<ahoneybun> I know dh_autoreconf is for autoreconf.pm
<ahoneybun> and quilt
<soee>  /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kde.pm
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> mm still 
<ahoneybun> I think there was a version it has in it
<ahoneybun> same odd
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/pkg-kde-tools/filelist
<ahoneybun> it is saying aabout Perl
<ahoneybun> but it looks like pkg-kde-tools pulls that
<soee> what error ?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18211109/
<ahoneybun> mm it is doing this: /usr/local/share/perl/
<ahoneybun> but pkg-kde-tools has: /usr/local/share/perl5/
<ahoneybun> not sure if that is it
<soee> !info pkg-kde-tools xenial
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.20~ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 89 kB, installed size 427 kB
<soee> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.21~ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 434 kB
<ahoneybun> pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.14)
<ahoneybun> is how I wrote it
<ahoneybun> but pkg-kde-tools  did the same
<ahoneybun> !info libxine2
<ubottu> libxine2 (source: xine-lib-1.2): xine media player library – meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1.1build1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<ahoneybun> !info libxine2 xenial
<ubottu> libxine2 (source: xine-lib-1.2): xine media player library – meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1build5 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<ahoneybun> no clue
<soee> we have to wait for some more experenced packager :-)
<ahoneybun> so close too
<ahoneybun> seems apachelogger had the same error 
<ahoneybun> 5 years ago XD
<ahoneybun> XD
<soee> :D
<ahoneybun> I was missing pkg-kde-tools
<soee> oO
<ahoneybun> now a new error
<ahoneybun> not sure how
<soee> what error ?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18211500/
<ahoneybun> seems to be about quilt
<ahoneybun> I did install that
<soee> but it cant findsource with proper format
<ahoneybun> yea seems that way
<soee> one level above you shoudl have ../kaffeine_2.0.4ubuntu1.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<ahoneybun> not sure how to get those
<ahoneybun> I remember debuild made them 
<ahoneybun> I might be missing a few things, a bit rusty
<soee> isnt ths the source provided by devs ?
<ahoneybun> not in a tar
<ahoneybun> I got this from github
<soee> ahoneybun: https://linuxtv.org/downloads/kaffeine/
<soee> grab one ?
<ahoneybun> got it now
<ahoneybun> also found a decent changelog
<ahoneybun> yay patches
<soee> :P
<ahoneybun> not even sure if that one is needed anymore
<ahoneybun> I removed it
<ahoneybun> also change quilt to native and got around that error
<ahoneybun> now I need my secret key
<ahoneybun> soee: still with me lol
<soee> woot woot ?
<ahoneybun> not yet
<ahoneybun> just got my key from the laptiop
<ahoneybun> and it's on Lp
<ahoneybun> *LP
<ahoneybun> let's see some fireworks!
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> 317 updates on the laptop lol
<ahoneybun> soee: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages/+build/10197151
<ahoneybun> not sure if you can watch it or now
<ahoneybun> *not
<soee> yup
<ahoneybun> watch it crash and burn XD
<ahoneybun> yep
<soee> :D
<ahoneybun> burned
<ahoneybun> mm seems to be somethings that are not anywhere
<ahoneybun> old oxygen icons
<soee> rolf
<ahoneybun> rolf?
<soee> rofl
<ahoneybun> not sure what that means
<soee> rofl = Rolling On Floor Laughing
<ahoneybun> mm might know the fix
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> well I know what file is telling it to do that
<ahoneybun> let's try this again soee
<soee> +1
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> I have to wait 30mins
<ahoneybun> to start the build
<ahoneybun> nvm
<soee> why ? LP blocks you 
<soee> ?
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> now it says 4
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> 1
<ahoneybun> mgraesslin: ?
<ahoneybun> is that the  KWin guy or Wayland
<ahoneybun> mm now 2mins
<ahoneybun> so weird
<mgraesslin> ahoneybun: I just connected, if you want to ask me something, I might miss context
<ahoneybun> no no my bad
<ahoneybun> I meant o/
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> soee: building
<ahoneybun> mgraesslin: I saw you at Akademy last year
<ahoneybun> saw/met
<mgraesslin> yes
<ahoneybun> I was with the weird guy interviewing you lol
<mgraesslin> yes I remember you ;-)
<ahoneybun> oh awesome!
<ahoneybun> ;)
 * ahoneybun wonders if soee pased out
<soee> me ? :D
<soee> we are starting work day now here in Poland :)
<ahoneybun> oh it's 1:30am here XD
<ahoneybun> mgraesslin: I want to say you work on KWin
<ahoneybun> I could be wrong
<mgraesslin> no, that's correct - I'm working on KWin right now
<ahoneybun> I knew it was something cool KWin =/ any WM
<ahoneybun> in the good way
<ahoneybun> soee: if this fails I might go to sleep
<ahoneybun> 75% sure
<ahoneybun> damn
<soee> hihi :)
<ahoneybun> I removed those
<ahoneybun> soee: night
<ahoneybun> someone else will have to help me
<vip> hi ho
<jimarvan> good morning kubuntu! :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kaffeine.git/log/
<jimarvan> OMG
<jimarvan> acheronuk: I LOVE YOU
<jimarvan> it works with my 10 year old mpeg1 TV tuner in my laptop!
<jimarvan> :D :D :D
<acheronuk> lol. great :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: no libkf5grantleetheme in XX apps staging is roadblocking much of what hasn't built yet, yes? 
<yofel> true, kaffeine is the only working TV Tuner application that I know of. Nice to see that it's still alive :)
 * clivejo wonders who the weird guy with Aaron was
<clivejo> did he have a chicken head?
<jimarvan> clivejo: where did you see that?
<clivejo> where did I see chicken head?
<clivejo> have seen photos of it
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> I miss that cricket :(
<jimarvan> ahoneybun: I want that cricket back on the show! :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: hey :)
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan
<BluesKaj> just received an email about yakkety alpha1 bring released, hope the crashy ubiquity installer has been fixed
<yofel> should work now with the slideshow gone
<BluesKaj> what was the slideshow exactly?
<yofel> the slides it shows you while it is installing (after you finished all configuration steps)
<jimarvan> I had issues to install yakkete on virtualbox
<jimarvan> but I will try later on at home, probably it is my old laptop
<BluesKaj> so unnessary semi ads about kubuntu assets
<jimarvan> well I like them xD
<BluesKaj> the're fine if they don't crash the installer
<BluesKaj> they're
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> Has anyone ran the live yakkete on Virtualbox?
<jimarvan> and got a black screen at the end?
<jimarvan> *run
<yofel> wouldn't really suprise me. We've had various session startup issues since 16.04, and nobody looked at those in depth so far
<jimarvan> <--
<jimarvan> I am that guy :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: Live session was fine in virtualbox here yesterday
<jimarvan> ok so it is my poor old laptop 
<acheronuk> apart from plasma being 5.5.5 :( that is
<yofel> might also be a bit random (or version / driver ? dependent) as I had it work and fail in VBox
<jimarvan> hmm I am boosting RAM from 2 GB to 3 GB (out of 4)
<jimarvan> right now just to check
<acheronuk> just zysncing the iso, then I will try
<jimarvan> I hate that Vbox suggests 718Mb RAM and 8 GB disk space :(
<jimarvan> They should increase those recommendations a little...
<yofel> right...
<jimarvan> made it!
<jimarvan> yeap it was low ram issue
<jimarvan> WORKS
 * jimarvan loves that desktop folder little hidden install icon xD
<acheronuk> OK, here. 2GB of RAM allocated
<acheronuk> lol. ignore the VB suggested defaults
<jimarvan> ;)
<yofel> I think we "officially" require 1024?
<jimarvan> yeap 1024 runs
<jimarvan> i had the absolute defaults... :( sorry
<yofel> well, still better than kvm which defaults to 256 IIRC? ^^
<acheronuk> the VBox default for *buntu are 768, which is silly
<jimarvan> indeed
<jimarvan> and a lot of new starting people that want to try
<yofel> well, ubuntu requires 512 according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<acheronuk> but sounds plausible enough that you can be fooled
<jimarvan> they come back and say "it does not work"
<yofel> I wonder if we should be on that page..
<mamarley> I tried to install Kubuntu Xenial on a KVM VM a while back with 1024 but it kept crashing due to OOM.  It worked fine after I bumped it to 2048.
<jimarvan> not until that 512 figure doubles yofel xD
<yofel> well, they talk about Lubuntu further down
<acheronuk> yofel: yes we/you should, kubuntu is not a minor derivative
<yofel> OTOH, telling people that we eat memory is probably not that great of an idea
<yofel> OTOH #2: I blame mysql
<acheronuk> letting them find out later on is worse IMHO
<jimarvan> mysqld memory issue you mean?
<jimarvan> wasn't that fixed?
<yofel> no
<jimarvan> ah ok
<jimarvan> https://s32.postimg.org/gdswelfp1/Screenshot_20160701_131958.png
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> on a 2006 laptop, I just cant believe it
<yofel> thanks for reminding me that I need to do that folderview SRU
<jimarvan> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me tried to package kaffenine
<BluesKaj> kaffenine still around ?
<BluesKaj> or kafrine eveb
<BluesKaj> oops , need more light , kaffeine
<jimarvan> Kaffeine rocks hehe
<BluesKaj> mpv is my fav movie player now, after finding a config file for the audio settings enabling DD and DTS outputs thru the spdif 
<BluesKaj> it's video handling is smoother and cleaner than VLC as well
<jimarvan> hmm i will give it a try
<acheronuk> smplayer using the mpv backend works very well here
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10198747
<BluesKaj> the mplayer front ends kmplayer and smplayer never quite cut it with the digital audio out options IME, this pc is our HTPC connected to an audio receiver and TV
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you see why this is FTBFS - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/270141460/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdesdk-kioslaves_4%3A16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> clivejo: it's been broken compiling against libsvn 1.9 for ages.
<clivejo> do you know what the status is?
<acheronuk> package is not even in xenial (was left out?) and I guess that was why?
<acheronuk> debian git have fixed by disabling the svn part/sub-package
<clivejo> would you do me a fix?
<clivejo> if you have time
<acheronuk> Don't know what the official status is, but I would guess no one cares enough to fix the svn part
<clivejo> better to follow debian lead
<acheronuk> clivejo: not before this evening, if that's ok?
<clivejo> I think once thats sorted apps are almost ready to go
<clivejo> yeah no hurry
<acheronuk> has PIM finally built? 
<acheronuk> in XX
<clivejo> yeah and 16.04.3 fixes my korganiser crash!
 * clivejo is very happy
<acheronuk> great. had the ppa enabled, but was wanting to remove the PIM stuff
<acheronuk> if PIM built, that should be sorted
<clivejo> oh xenial hasnt totally built yet
<clivejo> libgrantlee took forever to publish
<clivejo> and Im poking it on, but publisher is soooooo slow
<acheronuk> LP slow as ever... sigh
<jimarvan> :(
<acheronuk> I use akregator a lot, so need it NOT to remove that on a dist-upgrade
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> but when I opened kontact it was crashing due to korganiser
<clivejo> but the entire suite seems stable on Yakkety
<acheronuk> hopefully the same on xenial then :)
<clivejo> if mailcommon ever publishs!
 * clivejo spits grape seeds at LP
<acheronuk> hmm... from yesterday http://i.imgur.com/GgAfebW.png
<marco-parillo> Did anybody test that the daily images install without the slideshow?
<acheronuk> did on a manual remove the other day, and let it go as far as the file copy stage on a test earlier
<acheronuk> does it still fail?
<marco-parillo> I was willing to test if nobody else has.
<acheronuk> try it. I can only do so in virtualbox ATM
<jimarvan> guys, test installing on mine VBox right now
<jimarvan> (the one with 1GB RAM)
<marco-parillo> Thanks. I will pass as (1) I can only do in a VM myself, and (2) it looks as if jimarvan is ahead of me.
<jimarvan> no worries will tell you in a few mins
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I feel like a failure now
<jimarvan> why? :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ..
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I tried 2times to get that built
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: second time https://launchpadlibrarian.net/270077284/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kaffeine_2.0.4ubuntu1-ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Only 2 times?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> That's not failure
<ahoneybun> yea it was 1:30am at that point
<ahoneybun> so I went to sleep
<yofel> 2 times is definitely not a failure :D
<ahoneybun> not enought?
<ahoneybun> *enough
 * yofel remembers genuine kde-workspace ~ppa14 numbers or so
<yofel> that was a fun thing
<ahoneybun> well for something like kaffeine
<yofel> FWIW, missing files can take a couple repetitions. I would rather recommend building in a chroot where you have the build result so you can run dpkg-buildpackage -nc after fixing something
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I removed the lines in kaffeine that were doing that I thought
<ahoneybun> kaffeine.install
<yofel> is it the same error as before?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> surprised I got the key signing to work lol
<yofel> well, they're still there
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<yofel> is that a native package o.O?
<ahoneybun> mm?
<yofel> FWIW, you might want to base 2.0.4 on the debian 2.0.3 version
<ahoneybun> oh I grabbed the version we had
<ahoneybun> which was a bad idea now
<jimarvan> Sorry for the delay I did the mistake to install 3rd party packages
<jimarvan> almost done with the Yaketee installation
<jimarvan> 91% so far all seem ok
<jimarvan> damn
<jimarvan> should it reboot at 93%????
<jimarvan> without warning?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pretty sure no
<jimarvan> well it didn't actually reboot, it closed the installation and asked me to press enter after i remove media
<jimarvan> INSTALLED :)
<jimarvan> and up and running
<jimarvan> congratulations
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh nice
 * jimarvan cheers
<jimarvan> marco-parillo: clivejo: installation succesfully completed! :)
<jimarvan> well done
<marco-parillo> Well done. Always nice to have a stop-ship bug resolved.
<jimarvan> I will have a look on the installer
<jimarvan> and see what I can do
<jimarvan> :>
<jimarvan> Have in mind, the installer could not launch on VBox with 1GB ram, I had to up it to 2 GB to actually launch
<marco-parillo> On my netbook with 1GB, I used to get low on memory warnings when the Kubuntu installer went to Plasma 5, so I guess that was coming.
<acheronuk> ahoneybun yofel: I cheated and pinched the debian packaging that had only been updated 2 hrs previously
<yofel> XD
<acheronuk> even then, it's slight luck it built 1st time!
<acheronuk> even though I did test in pbuilder 1st
<apol> hey, where should one report packaging issues in kubuntu?
<jimarvan> hmm
<apol> I've just been pointed out that khangman lacks a qml-module-qtgraphicaleffects dependency
<clivejo> apol: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khangman
<clivejo> open a bug on LP for it
<clivejo> what release is the bug in?
<clivejo> Hi Rick_Timmis
<clivejo> did you get in trouble last night?
<apol> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khangman/+bug/1598213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598213 in khangman (Ubuntu) "khangman has a runtime dependency on qml-module-qtgraphicaleffects" [Undecided,New]
<apol> clivejo: 16.04, AFAIK
<clivejo> just installed KHangman on Yakkety, seems to be working
<clivejo> what happens when you run it?
<acheronuk> PIM building on XX at last!
<jimarvan> :D 
<jimarvan> is that the personal instant messenger, right?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> Personal Information Manager
<clivejo> basically the suite making up Kontact
<jimarvan> see ya peeps! :D
<clivejo> yofel: what do you think? http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/forks/drumstick.git/
<acheronuk> clivejo: If I merge in debian's packaging for kdesdk-kioslaves, which is 4:16.04.0-1, would that then need ubuntu one changing from 4:16.04.2-0ubuntu1 to 4:16.04.2-1ubuntu1 ?
<soee> brr
<soee> ahoneybun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev8Zltau4zw
<soee> yofel: ping
<soee> !info smartmontools xenial
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4+svn4214-1 (xenial), package size 425 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo: taking debian changes as read, and that the debian revision would bump, this is what it would give me for kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18250016/
<yofel> clivejo: context?
<yofel> soee: hm?
<soee> yofel: if Aaron fix the kaffeine packaging, can we push it into archive ?
<ahoneybun> I fixed nothing
<yofel> soee: yakkety already has 2.0.3, or do you really need 2.0.4?
<ahoneybun> Rik did that
<soee> the latest
<soee> ahoneybun: oh?
<yofel> acheronuk: looks fine
<soee> wha about xenial ?
<ahoneybun> yep
<acheronuk> yofel: I'll do a merge proposal then
<soee> in his ppa soewhere ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/10198747
<acheronuk> ahoneybun soee: I just pinched the latest debian packaging
<ahoneybun> yea I went from the newest in Ubuntu archive
<ahoneybun> bad move
<soee> :)
<acheronuk> only had to update the changelog
<soee> installed fine - Ricks package
 * yofel gives up and installs plasma 5.6
<soee> ;o
<acheronuk> kaffiene built against a newer version of VLC in my ppa than the one in my archive. forgot I had that. but don't think it's critical
<acheronuk> have not tested app more than trivially though
<acheronuk> hmm... kaffeine is not very smooth compared to mpv
<mamarley> I haven't used Kaffeine since the KDE3 days!
<acheronuk> same here I think
<soee> i liked it a lot and i still do :)
<mamarley> I used it until KDE4 came out, then I switched to Xine for a while, then to (s)mplayer, then to Xine, and these days I find myself using Kodi quite a bit.
<mamarley> Oh, and VLC.
<acheronuk> still like smplayer, which is now QT5
<jimarvan> guys does anyone know what happened with amarok?
<soee> i always like the name: kaffeine :D
<jimarvan> is it abandoned?
<mamarley> I use smplayer for playing DVDs when I don't want Kodi, since VLC plays DVDs with lots of judder for some reason.
<ahoneybun> I don;t think so
<ahoneybun> valorie: amarok status.?
<acheronuk> not a lot of work going on https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=amarok.git
<jimarvan> thanks acheronuk as i thought :(
<mamarley> I really liked Amarok with KDE3 but the KDE4 version never really made me happy. :/
<acheronuk> that's another one I used to use all the time with KDE 3, but 4 somewhat ruined it
<acheronuk> mamarley: snap!
<acheronuk> far from perfect, but clementine does most of what I want now
 * mamarley uses VLC for that.
 * jimarvan same VLC addict here :)
 * mamarley just wishes VLC would start playing DVDs smoothly again, then he could ditch (s)mplayer entirely.
<soee> :D
<soee> btw. like a year agoor more there were ome posts about Dragon Player 3 i think
<mamarley> It is really odd though, because it only happens with DVDs.  Blurays (which are significantly more resource-intensive) play just fine.
<soee> the idea died ?
<BluesKaj> mamarley: mpv works well now , VLC is still a good player , but mpv seems better on difficult videos 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: I have tried MPV, but it has one critical issue for my setup: It doesn't support streaming video over SMB.
<acheronuk> mamarley: if I use a file manager like thunar with gvfsd-smb support to open the video with smplayer over smb, it then works and streams for me
<mamarley> I don't want to stop using Dolphin though.
<acheronuk> fair enough
<mamarley> I have a setup that works pretty well though.  Kodi for DVDs and anything recorded using TVHeadend, VLC when I don'
<soee> clivejo: only kdesdk-kioslaves fails in Xenial now ? (except minuet)
<mamarley> t want to mouse through Kodi's interface, and smplayer with mplayer if I want to play a DVD without Kodi.
<BluesKaj> kodi useful for internet tv, otherwise it's kind of clunky IMO
<mamarley> BluesKaj: With a mouse, sure, but if you have an IR remote and a computer attached to a TV, it works really well.  It is also the only video player I have found that can display closed captioning/subtitles from ATSC transport streams.
<BluesKaj> I just keep media in their respective Music etc folders on the outboard and put in them "places" on dolphin, and yes I use a wireless KB and mouse and this pc is a HTPC connected to an audio receiver and tv ...I just need a remote to change the sources on the tv
<acheronuk> clivejo: something not right with xenial apps http://paste.ubuntu.com/18254270/
<acheronuk> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/18254372/
<clivejo> any idea what the problem is
<clivejo> what version of libkf5akonadicore5 does it want to install?
<acheronuk> if I do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18254967/ it then works for the upgrade, but lose the packages listed there
<acheronuk> 4:16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 for libakonadicore
<clivejo> can you try installing that on its own
<acheronuk> hmmm. done the upgrade now
<acheronuk> so of any consequence, forcing things a bit I lost....
<acheronuk> oh.. wait
 * clivejo waits
<acheronuk> lol. kgpg is the only thing as far as I can see.
<acheronuk> some of the 4.xxx stuff no longer installs, but you expect that I suppose
<acheronuk> presumably needs some replaces/breaks so make upgrade work, rather than having to fudge/force it like I just did?
<acheronuk> kgpg is still kde4, so not usre if that can work 
<acheronuk> *sure
<soee> yofel: what do you think about my suggestion to disable drivers manager kcm till it is fixed ?
<acheronuk> I suppose jumping from apps 15.12.3 to 16.04.2 is bound to have fallout
<clivejo> acheronuk: only spotted this now
<clivejo> kdesdk-kioslaves (4:16.04.2-1ubuntu1)
<clivejo> the -1 is the debian version
<clivejo> Debian have 16.04.0 
<clivejo> but they dont have 16.04.2
<clivejo> yet
<clivejo> therefore our should be 4:16.04.2-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ah. I just misread their version number
<clivejo> no problem, took me ages to understand version numbers
<acheronuk> otherwise I would have left ti
<clivejo> had yofel's head turned
<acheronuk> didn't misunderstand, just misread
<acheronuk> clivejo: kgpg is not installable on YY either
<clivejo> anyone else able to do a test install of apps 16.04.2 on senial
<clivejo> whats the message?
<soee> clivejo: yes i can test
<clivejo> soee: remember its staging, it could kill your kitten
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/cTZX8nC.png
<clivejo> eak
<acheronuk> same as xenial with the apps staging ppa 
 * acheronuk admits he uses seahorse
<clivejo> acheronuk: what version is it trying to install?
<soee-dev> :)
<acheronuk> Candidate: 4:16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<acheronuk> from apt-cache policy
<acheronuk> so presumably that?
<acheronuk> CMakeLists for 16.04.2 shows it's still kde4, despite that version number
<soee-dev> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18258369/
<soee-dev> so a lot of pim related stuff tobe removed
<acheronuk> in a xenial VM I get a cleaner upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/18258458/
<clivejo> soee: looks ok
<acheronuk> so was just me having some kde4 stuff installed that c***ped it out!
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you think we should merge with debian in regards kgpg?
<acheronuk> I have not looked at the differences
<soee-dev> clivejo: ok, upgrading
<clivejo> you want to try it?
<acheronuk> I'm just building in pbuilder with the debian packaging. See if that is installable
<clivejo> ah good idea
<acheronuk> still get cannot install libakonadi-contact4 etc
<clivejo> wonder why its looking for that!
<soee-dev> cant we grep 16.04 fiels and see wht requires it ?
<acheronuk> maybe you can import keys for your contacts in akonadi?
<clivejo> !info kdelibs5-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs5-dev (source: kde4libs): development files for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.16-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 1303 kB, installed size 9465 kB
<clivejo> ah, thats an old PIM dev
<clivejo> try removing that
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> !info kdepimlibs5-dev
<ubottu> kdepimlibs5-dev (source: kde4pimlibs): development files for the KDE Development Platform PIM libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 481 kB, installed size 4349 kB
<clivejo> another old one
<clivejo> wonder what the new one is
<clivejo> remove them both and see what cmake is looking for
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18259813/
<soee-dev_> clivejo: ping
<acheronuk> so http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=KdepimLibsConfig&searchon=contents
<clivejo> soee-dev_: whats up?
<soee-dev_> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18259866/
<soee-dev_> clivejo: so from what i see all looks prerry good
<soee-dev_> reboot now
<clivejo> soee-dev_: looks ok
<acheronuk> so it only really has probs with the kde4 leftovers
<clivejo> can you test the applications#
<jimarvan> which ones?
<clivejo> all of them
<jimarvan> roger
<acheronuk> so kgpg needs kdepimlibs5-dev :(
<acheronuk> ohh! akregator got back feed icon support :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: in the rules files can you bump include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk to version 3
<clivejo> try a rebuild
<acheronuk> trying with that and the depends back
<clivejo> keep the depends out
<clivejo> they look too old
<acheronuk> cmake will fail if not
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I want it to
<soee-dev> clivejo: ok, apps looks prerry goofd
<clivejo> version 3 is KF5, Im wondering if we are building version 4 by mistake
<acheronuk> there is no kf5 in that cmakelist
<acheronuk> so it just fails as before
<clivejo> so the debian packaging is failing too?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> I dunno then :/
<acheronuk> or, it builds, but is not installable
<acheronuk> not on xenial with the apps ppa, anyway
<clivejo> installable on yakkety?
<acheronuk> not with apps staging enabled
<clivejo> Ive just pinged maxy about it
<acheronuk> if you adjust some depends/breaks etc on other packages, it might get there
<acheronuk> but not sure what tonight
<jimarvan> wow busy night :o
<clivejo> soee: still with us?
<soee> aye
<clivejo> how goes the testing?
<soee> clivejo: i installed it fine, tested (run few apps) and all smees fine
<soee> but we need more testers when it comes to apps
<jimarvan> just returned from sainburys
<acheronuk> right. just off to enable staging on my laptop
<jimarvan> downloading latest iso and starting testing
<soee> i think Plama and Frameworks are always easier than apps to package and test
<soee> jimarvan: xenial apps ?
<jimarvan> soee: which apps you need testing? \
<soee> jimarvan: 16.04.2 on Xenial
<jimarvan> understood
<soee> from staging apps ppa
<jimarvan> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma?
<jimarvan> confirm?
<soee> no
<jimarvan> sorry :(
<jimarvan> which one?
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications
<jimarvan> got it
<soee> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<jimarvan> i will install the VBox right away and start
<soee> mamarley: are you aple to test them ?
<soee> *able
<jimarvan> ofc
<jimarvan> i have an SSD drive shouldn't take long to set it up
<soee> ;)
<jimarvan> :>
<mamarley> soee: 16.04.2 on Xenial?  Not at the moment, but later today I can install them on a VM>
 * acheronuk wants SSD
<soee> mamarley: woudl be cool, thanks
<jimarvan> acheronuk: what size?
 * jimarvan 120 Gb?
<acheronuk> 2-300 for pref
<jimarvan> ah ok
<jimarvan> because the small ones now are VERY cheap
<soee> i have 120 GB on both laptop and PC :)
<soee> true
<jimarvan> 39-50 pounds for under 100Gb
<jimarvan> pro-brexit xD
<jimarvan> anyway enough chit chat
<jimarvan> going virtual mode :P
<yofel> talking about SSDs, someone buy me a 2TB one :P
<acheronuk> was looking at https://www.amazon.co.uk/SanDisk-Ultra-Sata-2-5-inch-Internal/dp/B00M8ABCZM
<jimarvan> what are you going to do with 2TB? fill it with pron? :P
<acheronuk> but not sure if any good
<yofel> only partly ;P
<jimarvan> acheronuk: in my company they are insane with chromebooks
<jimarvan> I convinced the boss to stop wasting his money on crap and let me upgrade all old laptops with small SSDs and install kubuntu 16.04
<jimarvan> preparing 12 laptops for next week ;)
<yofel> XD
<jimarvan> people LOVE KUBUNTU
<soee> yes!
<jimarvan> i will send you an e-mail from a home manager to see how much they love it
<jimarvan> but yet again
 * soee wonders if yofel saw the question before ..
<jimarvan> let me do this *virtual mode engaged*
<yofel> saw it
<yofel> can't make up my mind
<acheronuk> hands up who uses kgpg?
<jimarvan> for kmail?
<yofel> that thing is kind of important, esp. on e.g. virtualbox (ok, we have gcc on the image now, so the guest additions should work..)
<soee> i'm not sure how hard it is to disbale it but we have smething broken there that migh confuse users
<yofel> but yeah, it's somewhat broken :/
<jimarvan> :/
<yofel> kmail uses kgpg?
<acheronuk> hope not!
 * yofel uses kgpg on occasion - like twice a year
<acheronuk> it's kde4 and is uninstallable with apps-staging as it stands
<jimarvan> OMG STOP RAINING ALREADY :(((
<jimarvan> i wanted to go to the beach tomorrow fml
<jimarvan> question
<jimarvan> should I avoid install updates?
<soee> huh?
<jimarvan> i mean on the install screen
<soee> well installation will be faster but in the end you will have to install them after reboot :D
 * jimarvan facepalms
<jimarvan> ok then
<yofel> IIRC that only makes ubiquity download them in advance, so you can install them after install
<soee> +1
<BluesKaj> i always wait til the OS is done installing, just incase 
<jimarvan> gotcha
<jimarvan> 5 mins left to download the xenial iso
<soee> BluesKaj: you have some machine with Xenial ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, my laptop
<soee> wanna test apps 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> already added that above ppa to my Yakkety install, all is well so far
<soee> yes but testing for Xenial is pretty important
<yofel> hm
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   accountwizard akonadi-server akregator kaddressbook kdepim-runtime kmail knotes kontact korganizer libkf5incidenceeditorsng5 libkf5kipi30.0.0 libkf5noteshared5
<yofel> that's too much
<jimarvan> YES
<jimarvan> lol do it!
<jimarvan> xD
<yofel> just a chroot anyway 
<soee> yofel: on Xenial ?
<acheronuk> yofel: that's what I had earlier
<yofel> soee: yes
<acheronuk> can be worked around, but not for kgpg
<yofel> chroot was set up with: apt install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-full digikam kdevelop calligra
<acheronuk> hmmm... so maybe somthign else there
<soee> uhmm something related to diigikam -> kipi ?
<yofel> I'm more worried about PIM
<yofel> let me read the debug output
<acheronuk> what happens with a 'apt-get install akregator kmail akonadi-server' ?
<acheronuk> doing that removed some old kde4 stuff for me, and allowed a cleanish upgrade
<yofel> well, aptitude says  akonadi-server : Breaks: libakonadi-kde4 but 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu2 is installed.
<yofel> and that wants to completely remove calligra now
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18254967/
<yofel> apt just gets to a different conclusion
<acheronuk> but I don't have calligra
<yofel> yeah, that's about what aptitude gives me
<BluesKaj> soee:  installing packages with staging-kdeapplications now on xenial...ok done , rebooting
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> 50% on installing myself
<acheronuk>  calligra-libs : Depends: libakonadi-kde4 (>= 4:4.5.86) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> apt just gets to a different conclusion
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> lag
<acheronuk> too much breakage on kde4 based stuff :(
<yofel> I guess uploading a calligra build without akonadi support would do the job
<yofel> what does it use that for anyway..
<acheronuk> I'm going to go find a glass of wine and come back to this tomorrow :)
<jimarvan> :)
<BluesKaj> soee. looks good, anything troublesome to lookout for ?
<soee> yofel: so the calligra is the faulty package ?
<clivejo> isnt calligra broken in xenial?
<soee> BluesKaj: test some apps if they work fine
<clivejo> typo in fonts
<yofel> clivejo: is it?
<clivejo> yeah
<acheronuk> doubly broken now with that ppa
<jimarvan> acheronuk: Cheers xD get some wine!
 * acheronuk does just that
<yofel> we might want to fix it anyway - for krita's sake
<jimarvan> long live Krita!
<jimarvan> 70% on install uff, tapping fingers here
<BluesKaj> soee:  I don't have a lot of apps, no libreoffice or PIM 
<soee> LO is not related here
<clivejo> calligra-libs Recommends: fonst-lyx
<clivejo> should be fonts-lyx
<soee> lol :D
 * clivejo hates waffley americans
<BluesKaj> ,well, gotta go, Canada Day jam today at the garage/studio ...later gents, take care
<clivejo> 48mins to explain something that should only take 5
 * valorie protests -- waffles are a great breakfast!
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> :P
<jimarvan> at least wales are winning :P
<valorie> also, I used to make fantastic overnight yeast waffles with freshly-ground wheat flour
<valorie> damn those were good
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> you are evil! :P
<yofel> now I want waffles -.-
<valorie> rofl
<clivejo> let go ahead and click it
<clivejo> blah blah blah
<clivejo> yap yap yap
<clivejo> zzzzzzz
<jimarvan> clive
<jimarvan> installing updates now
<jimarvan> kde apps :)
<clivejo> jim!
<jimarvan> 20%
<jimarvan> 50%
<jimarvan> and done
<jimarvan> rebooting
<clivejo> you're man
<clivejo> mean
<jimarvan> you have an app priority to test first?
<jimarvan> like dolphin etc?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> just test them all
<jimarvan> alright
<jimarvan> my favorite is instant messaging, so i am going to test it first! :P
<jimarvan> wales - belgium 3-1
<yofel> wales is unstoppable, fun ^^
<jimarvan> unbelievable
<jimarvan> :D
<jimtest> konversation works :P
<jimarvan> oh oh
<jimarvan> something crashed
<jimarvan> ktp-contactlist
<jimarvan> when i opened the Instant Messenger Contacts
<clivejo> did you reboot?
<jimarvan> but I think that happens also on original
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> i think so?
<jimarvan> let me reboot again xD
<jimarvan> and korgac
<jimarvan> i think i rebooted
<jimarvan> but i will doing it again to be sure
<clivejo> korgac was crashing on me in 16.04.2
<clivejo> but seems to be fixed in .3
<jimarvan> ok
<jimarvan> rebooted
<jimarvan> i will reopen Instant Messenger Contacts and see
<soee> jimarvan: instant messaging = ktp ?
<jimarvan> It connects with my google account perfectly
<jimarvan> IM Contacts
<jimarvan> Instant messaging working like a charm
<soee> Wales wn
<jimarvan> :D
<yofel> \o/
<jimarvan> 3-1
<jimarvan> who could believe it
<jimarvan> clivejo: seems it does not crash anymore
<jimarvan> let me close it and see 
<jimarvan> no crash so far :>
<soee> jimarvan: keep in mind that kde-telepathy id dead :D
<jimarvan> i know i know
<jimarvan> but we really need in my company instant messaging xD
<jimarvan> so i love that little app
<jimarvan> if I have to, I will reserve it :P
<soee> ee Slack or Mattermost ? :D
<jimarvan> what do you mean? x
<jimarvan> Dolphin works fine
<soee> for team commnication
<soee> http://www.mattermost.org
<jimarvan> aaah
<jimarvan> never heard of it
<jimarvan> we use google hangouts from chrome xD
<jimarvan> *chromium with plugin
<jimarvan> clivejo: everything seems working
<jimarvan> congrats :)
<jimarvan> even kontact and kmail
<clivejo> Im glad
<jimarvan> i see nothing obvious
<jimarvan> i want to test the wi-fi somehow
<jimarvan> I might actually install it physically on my laptop :>
<soee> i am impressed hw god USB mode works for my mobile LTE internet
<soee> *how good
<soee> *USB modem
<jimarvan> what I could do
<jimarvan> is share the VM to you guys
<jimarvan> to look around
<jimarvan> through my broadband?
<jimarvan> xD
<jimarvan> let me see if i can make a VBox server
<jimarvan> might become useful!
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> even open file in folder for firefox works!
<jimarvan> wow...
<jimarvan> was it fixed in 16.04 already?
<jimarvan> clivejo: everything seems working fine
<jimarvan> i will take a virtualbox snapshot of it :)
<jimarvan> so if you want me to install anything else on this, and test it I can revert back and forth at any time
<clivejo> :)
<jimarvan> I have also installed teamviewer 11
<jimarvan> so if you guys would love to look around feel free :)
<jimarvan> hmm teamviewer has a hard time to launch, probably I need to increase RAM
<ahoneybun> soee: if we are testing should it not be in backports yet?
<ahoneybun> mm
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/commit/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=167d2accf958605d22b117bb41072bebe491ed28
<acheronuk> +Breaks: kdepimlibs-data (<< 4:16.04), libakonadi-kde4
<acheronuk> clivejo ^^^ libakonadi-kde4 breaks is part of prob with some stuff
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/commit/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=58759307bc750afc68c57ccca35adf2ec401dee8
<jimarvan> guys have a look on this screnshot
<jimarvan> https://s31.postimg.org/cc5dpif23/Screenshot_20160701_223322.png
<jimarvan> have I done something wrong?
<yofel> jimarvan: try dist-upgrade
<jimarvan> ok
<jimarvan> done
<jimarvan> rebooting
<jimarvan> omg...
<acheronuk> omg?
<jimtest> acheronuk: sorry xD
<jimtest> well i did dist-upgrade but still some packages are kept back
<jimtest> gwenview kde-config-mailtransport kdepimlibs-data kio-extras-data libkf5eventviews5
<jimtest> etc...
<jimarvan> I will come again tomorrow, have to go sleep for my karate session tomorrow morning
<acheronuk> gwenview blocking it?
<jimarvan> probably
<jimarvan> there are some more packages
<jimarvan> should I list them here?
<acheronuk> can do if you like, but I'm not puzzling over it tonight
<jimarvan> then I will not bother your heads for tonight :D
<jimarvan> we have time to bump it tomorrow ;)
<jimarvan> but for just logging purposes here they are:
<jimarvan> gwenview kde-config-mailtransport kdepimlibs-data kio-extras-data libkf5eventviews5
<jimarvan> libkf5followupreminder5 libkf5gravatar5 libkf5kdepimdbusinterfaces5 libkf5kdgantt2-5
<jimarvan>  libkf5libkleo5 libkf5mailimporter5 libkf5mailtransport-data libkf5sendlater5
<jimarvan>   libkf5templateparser5
<jimarvan> these 14
<jimarvan> gwenview is version 15.12.3
<jimarvan> and it seems OK
<jimarvan> good night all :D
<acheronuk> zzzzzzz
<acheronuk> as well
<soee> ahoneybun: probably, but clivejo always prefere to test it in staging
<ahoneybun> no I mean it should be in staging
<clivejo> did you all get kicked out?
<acheronuk> yup
<clivejo> being naughty?
<acheronuk> wasn't even in front of PC
<acheronuk> apps updated fine on laptop, but same probs with some other things being not installable
<acheronuk> with that, goodnight :)
<clivejo> night night
<valorie> ah, so it wasn't just me
<valorie> bumpy ride on freenode
<clivejo> valorie: dont you have a bouncer?
<valorie> I do, but it briefly disconnected
<valorie> my connection was steady on linuxchix and rootsweb though
<valorie> so it was just freenode barfing
<soee> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2016/07/kde-applications-1608-schedule-finalized.html
<soee> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/16.08_Release_Schedule
<clivejo> anyone shed some light on the mpeg thumbs in dophin?
<soee> hey dont work :D
<clivejo> I know that!
<clivejo> but why!
<soee> uhm, clivejo https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=201484
<soee> gram master versin of  ffmpegthumbs?
<soee> !info ffmpegthumbs
<ubottu> Package ffmpegthumbs does not exist in yakkety
<soee> !info ffmpegthumbs xenial
<ubottu> ffmpegthumbs (source: ffmpegthumbs): video thumbnail generator using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB
<clivejo> the 16.04.3 version should work
<soee> !info kio-extras
<ubottu> kio-extras (source: kio-extras): Extra functionality for kioslaves.. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 418 kB, installed size 1702 kB
<soee> !info kio-extras xenial
<ubottu> kio-extras (source: kio-extras): Extra functionality for kioslaves.. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 418 kB, installed size 1702 kB
<clivejo> its installing /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351894#c16
<ubottu> KDE bug 351894 in ffmpegthumbs "Missing video thumbnails after upgrading to 15.08" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> so the problem is wrong path to plugins ?
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> its installing where cmake told it to install
<clivejo> have you tried "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/"
<soee> clivejo: ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ and it contains only ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> and this one ffmpegthumbs.so does not exists in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/
<soee> and dolphin looks for it in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ ?
<clivejo> !info ffmpegthumbs
<ubottu> Package ffmpegthumbs does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> oh its in proposed
<clivejo> 15.12.3 is installing it to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> and is it valid path?
<clivejo> 16.04.3 is to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> 16.04.3 ?
<clivejo> sorry 16.04.2
<clivejo> the apps version we are working on
<clivejo> and it is definitely there 
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics-thumbnailers/+bug/1574049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574049 in kdegraphics-thumbnailers (Ubuntu) "kdegraphics-thumbnailers 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 uses the wrong path for plugin libraries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> and the firt one mentioned in comment - ffmpegthumbs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpegthumbs/+bug/1574037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574037 in ffmpegthumbs (Ubuntu) "ffmpegthumbs 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 uses the wrong path for plugin libraries" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee> so i assume somthing frm this reports affects us?
<clivejo> I cant even see where the problem lies
<clivejo> the file is being installed in the right place
<clivejo> but dolphin wont use it
<soee> i have now video thumbs after linking it properly
<soee> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> do you have it:  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so  ?
<clivejo> yes
<soee> lol ?
<soee> ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ | pastebinit
<soee> i  must see it ;D
<clivejo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 47760 Jun 29 11:51 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ffmpegthumbs.so
<soee> and preiews enabled in Dolphin ?
<soee> *previews
<clivejo> nope
<soee> oO
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> I cant see hows its a packaging issue
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-02
<soee> clivejo: madness
<soee> oO
<soee> clivejo: hre?
<soee> clivejo: yofel if i manually copy ffmpegthumbs.so (version 15.12) to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ (overwrite the 16.04 version) thumbs work than
<soee> hiho
<acheronuk> debian unstable is looking quite good at the moment http://i.imgur.com/VsN1qXc.png
<soee> ;D
<soee> acheronuk: do you know what is different in ffmpegthumbs 15.12 -> 16.04 ?
<acheronuk> soee: not a clue
<acheronuk> clivejo yofel: debian unstable is still on akonadi 1.13.0-8, so I can install kgpg etc on that
<acheronuk> adding and pinning experimental to unstable and dist-upgrading is OK, but these are held back
<acheronuk> akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server kdepimlibs-kio-plugins libakonadiprotocolinternals1
<soee> uhm
<acheronuk> so same probs on debain, which they have avoided on sid by not upgrading akonadi yet
<acheronuk> hum... https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/16.08_Release_Schedule
<soee> yup, i posted it yesterday :)
<soee> *this link
<acheronuk> must have missed that with everything else
<soee> acheronuk: have you seen how systray icons are rendered in 5.7 ?
<acheronuk> what about them? I have neon-dev in a VM
<acheronuk> they look ok to me
<soee> i have mixed feelings how they are scaled now :)
<acheronuk> ohhhh. they stay small you mean?
<soee> yes
<acheronuk> I tend to always have 2 thin panels rather than a big taller/wider one, so I hadn't noticed that!
<soee> :)
<soee> release next week, we will se how it works :)
<soee> Neon will ship Plasma 5.7 with Qt 5.7
<acheronuk> can imagine that might annoy some, but then again, taking up huge space for systray icons in big panels is a bit daft also
<soee> umh
<acheronuk> yes, saw that discussion on #neon yesterday
<acheronuk> *kde-neon
<clivejo> soee: thanks for that
<soee> for ?
<clivejo> the tip that ffmpegthumbs works in 15.12 but not in 16.04
<soee> clivejo: ok, but do you have any idea what has changed since 15.12?
<clivejo> I think Ive an idea
<soee> nice :)
<clivejo> soee: can you try this version - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/10309395
<soee> yakkety ?
<clivejo> yeah
<soee> will it work on xenial ?
<clivejo> oh you on xenail?
<soee> yup
<clivejo> your call is important to us, please hold the line
<soee> hold the door, hold the door
<clivejo> soee: try this package https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/10309406/+files/ffmpegthumbs_16.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<soee> POIlkj56
<soee-dev> clivejo: can you paste again it ?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/10309406
<soee-dev> clivejo: nope, doesnt help
<clivejo> ok try this one when it publishes - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10309424
<soee-dev> ;D
<soee-dev> clivejo: works
<clivejo> ok so its the patch
<soee-dev> http://www.wstaw.org/m/2016/07/02/Screenshot_20160702_131651.png
<clivejo> or maybe its new code in the git archive
<clivejo> grrr I dunno
<soee> :)
<acheronuk> xenial package not working here
<clivejo> and the yakkety version is working
<soee> acheronuk: the second one ?
<clivejo> acheronuk: try the KCI unstable one
<clivejo> it seems to work on yakkety and xenial
<acheronuk> 2 secs then....
<clivejo> Ive got thumbs!
<acheronuk> KCI one works!
<soee> :D
 * acheronuk now turns them off
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> Ive uploaded the fixed package to both XX and YY apps staging PPA
<clivejo> when they build will you guys test those for me
<clivejo> hopefully we can tick off that bug
<soee> yup
<clivejo> me likes movie thumbs
 * soee likes them to
<clivejo> I have to go for a bit
<clivejo> test those for me :P
<acheronuk> ppa3 on xenial?
<clivejo> Ill have to fix that merger too
<clivejo> yeah
<acheronuk> works
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you test ppa4 on yakkety when it builds
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> oh. ppa4 on YY failed to build
<jimarvan> helloz!
<mparillo> I saw this bug posted to BKO in the Kubuntu Channel. It is not present in my en.US configuration. Can a en.GB person confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360657
<ubottu> KDE bug 360657 in application "kate 15.08.2 - spelling does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jimarvan> mparillo i have en.GB
<jimarvan> oh :( nope i have en.US on this laptop
<jimarvan> en.GB at the office
<jimarvan> I will try on my VBox later on :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheronuk can you see why its not building?
<acheronuk> something to do with that 2.9 patch I would imagine, but not sure what right this second
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> clivejo: I assume the patch was needed for the YY version (ffmpeg > 2.9 there), but the merge removed it? hence the fail?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Strange
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Why did it build OK on kci
<acheronuk> not sure in that case
<acheronuk> clivejo: If I build using the kubuntu_yakkety_archive packaging with the ffmpegthumbs_16.04.2.orig.tar.xz source, it fails
<acheronuk> If I build using that same packaging but with the KCI ffmpegthumbs_16.04.2+p16.10+git20160702.1108.orig.tar.xz source, it builds OK
<acheronuk> so I would guess it's 1 commit since 16.04.02 tag that is the difference? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=ffmpegthumbs.git
<clivejo> weirdness
<acheronuk> actually, diff'ing the sources it seems a bit more than just that one line.
<acheronuk> if I haven't messed up the diff, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/18307417/
<acheronuk> so looks a bit like the 2.9 patch fix already in the KCI source?
<acheronuk> hence it build OK without it, while the YY ppa build using the 16.04.3 release 'as is' did/would not?
<acheronuk> *16.04.2
<clivejo> I have no idea whats going on7
<acheronuk> I noticed the other day that the kde devs are not always very reliable at rolling that tarballs from the correct commits/tags, so perhaps something like that with this? 
<clivejo> could be
<acheronuk> dunno really. what is in the tars does not seems to tally with their git log
<clivejo> for backports I could just put the KCI one in there
<clivejo> apps 16.04.3 is due out soon
<clivejo> is the xenial one working from staging?
<acheronuk> xenial backports didn't need it though?
<acheronuk> as ffmpeg is 2.8.3 in XX
<clivejo> oh
<acheronuk> yes, it works in XX
<clivejo> wonder where one opens a bug report for ffmpegtrhiumbs
<clivejo> well seeing KCI version is working, I assume they know about it and have fixed it
<acheronuk> seems that way
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you think Qt5.6.1 is ready for business?
<acheronuk> clivejo: for what purpose exactly? yofel was going to do a transition tracker, if I recall
<acheronuk> I'm off in search of sustenance, anyway. May be back later
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Was going to try staging plasma 5.7
<yofel> should be fine for that
<yofel> I'll do the transition tracker once it's in backports-landing, not before
<soee> o/
<acheronuk> great. :)
<acheronuk> neon are just about to unleash Qt 5.7
<acheronuk> packaged and in testing/release I think.
<soee> aye
<clivejo> have Neon apps released yet?
<soee> most of them
<acheronuk> their akonandi is still on 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu6, so they have avoided some of the probs we/you have with the apps staging
<acheronuk> sorry, I mean't BOTH akonadi and PIM is still 15.12.3
<clivejo> wonder why
<soee> yes, they the ole office suite is not installed by defaut etc.
<soee> kmail: 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<soee> i think Riddell released several apps but not all - jsut the most importnt/often used
<clivejo> Rick was talking about a Kubuntu Office edition, wonder did anything come of that
<soee> what would be special in it ?
<clivejo> it would be office edition!
 * clivejo pokes LP just for the hell of it
<jimarvan> back
<jimarvan> hey guys how is it going?
<soee> ger play it
<jimarvan> oooh ye i forgot :(
<soee> oh you ... :D
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> hey clivejo
<clivejo> busy playing freecive
<clivejo> ?
<jimarvan> No cleaning my house
<jimarvan> have a guest on Tuesday
<jimarvan> karate session until 13:00 so quite tired
<jimarvan> want me test anything? I have VBox open
<clivejo> wonder did Simon manage to snap freeciv
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> i would prefer to compile it old school
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> could you share on PM the source code for the kubuntu installer?
<jimarvan> i did not save the bookmark :(
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubiquity
<jimarvan> thank you!
<acheronuk> the kde ui part needs porting from PyQt5 to PyQt5
<jimarvan> o.O?
<acheronuk> good luck. I looked at that, and was just.... ???????
<jimarvan> eeerrr from what to what?
<jimarvan> xD
<acheronuk> PyQt4 to PyQt5
<jimarvan> you mean qt4?
<jimarvan> yeah gotcha
<acheronuk> typo
<jimarvan> no worries
<jimarvan> well i love challenges
<jimarvan> we'll see
<acheronuk> I could learn it, but fear I don't have the patience...
<jimarvan> ye i know the feeling
<acheronuk> Not just for that anyway.
<acheronuk> I guess neon will have to do the same at some point, or switch to Calamares. So maybe a point of collaboration/learning?
<acheronuk> Or that may just be a double JD talking....
<jimarvan> that is what i tend to do
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> i need first to have a look, see where i can stand on
<jimarvan> and what I can tweak/suggest
<jimarvan> then I will post it on KDE-neon forums and facebook
<jimarvan> and see if something fruitfull comes up
<jimarvan> sounds good?
<jimarvan> but for now... FOOTBALL TIME :D
<acheronuk> perhaps. I have no idea what they plan. if they plan anything. 
<jimarvan> my bets on Italy
<acheronuk> is there football on? oh
<jimarvan> 2nd half just started
<jimarvan> hahasports ftw
<acheronuk> like a lot of sports. just not football very much
<jimarvan> i am more of a basketball fan
<jimarvan> but since we won the euro in 2004, ye I am really interested
<acheronuk> you lost me
<jimarvan> European Champions 2004 UEFA football --> Greece
<acheronuk> oh. crap. yes. was doing my PhD then and one of my supervisors was Greek!
<jimarvan> it could be WALES in this one :>
<jimarvan> they play sooo good
<acheronuk> less likely things have come true
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://github.com/AIIX/Mycroft-Ai-QtApplication
<jimarvan> :(
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you gonna package it?
<ahoneybun> not sure you could
<ahoneybun> since it just has some files replacing files in Mycroft core
<ahoneybun> clivejo: plus I can't seem to get it to work anyway
<clivejo> so what is everyone up to?
<ahoneybun> mm nothing?
<jimarvan> watching the overtime of germany-italy :)
 * soee hoping italy will take it :)
 * jimarvan crosses fingers :D
 * valorie is doing genealogy
<clivejo> oh hi valorie
<valorie> Ancestry.ca is free for one more day
<valorie> :-)
 * yofel 's disagreeing with soee :P
 * clivejo growls
<jimarvan> what's that?
<clivejo> cant stand ancestry
<soee> :D
<jimarvan> valorie: ancestry.ca?
<valorie> so I'm getting images for all my canucks, of which there are lots
<clivejo> its Canada day or something?
<jimarvan> :o
<valorie> 'twas, yes
 * jimarvan thinks we are heading for penalti shoutout
<jimarvan> *penalty shootout
<yofel> might happen, yeah :/
<jimarvan> wish i had bet on it
<yofel> ^^
 * clivejo is mapping
<soee> yakkety will use Qt 5.6 or 5.7 ?
<yofel> 5.6 according to the plan
<jimarvan> wtf are italians doing, if they keep getting yellow cards, they will noone to play in the semi final :P
<jimarvan> *have
<valorie> clivejo: they have all the images I need!
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: jump into #kubuntu-offtopic with the sports :;)
 * clivejo mutters under his breath
<jimarvan> sorry xD
 * jimarvan shuts up
<ahoneybun> please do talk but in there XD
<jimarvan> :-m
<jimarvan> ;)
<soee> :DDDDDDDDD
<soee> both teams cant shoot
<jimarvan> soee come kubuntu-offtopic xD
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> this is like a party where you really want to be in on two conversations on opposite sides of a room
<valorie> devel talk in there..... football in here!
<jimarvan> hahahaha
<jimarvan> tell me what to do
<jimarvan> xD
<valorie> jimarvan: package quassel
<valorie> lol
<jimarvan> no way I love Konversation :(
<valorie> me too
<valorie> but some love quassel, and we used to distribute it on the ISO
<jimarvan> I know :(
<yofel> mamarley is packaging quassel
<valorie> I've been a Konvi fan ever since I first used it
<yofel> mamarley: any update on the bugfix SRU?
<valorie> way back in the dark ages
<valorie> I tried quassel, but it never converted me
<yofel> *if* you use the dedicated core, it's sweet. If you don't, konversation's better
<jimarvan> I don't know I always loved konversation customizations
<valorie> right, and does someone offer the core as well?
<yofel> some people are using mine, and I remember someone else here hosting one in the past
<yofel> usually you'll need your own server though
<valorie> yup
<jimarvan> just curious, when did the change from Quassel to Konversation happened?
<valorie> but I mean the core-package
<jimarvan> was it based on Plasma 5 transition?
<yofel> should've been with that
<jimarvan> *happen
<valorie> !info quassel-core
<ubottu> quassel-core (source: quassel): distributed, KDE/Qt-based IRC client - core/server component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 577 kB, installed size 2431 kB
<valorie> ok, offered
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> it's in there
<valorie> jimarvan: when Konvi didn't make the jump to KDE4 fast enough
<valorie> we went to Quassel
<jimarvan> aha
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> we went to Konverstion
<ahoneybun> from Quassel
<valorie> then we went back at the next LTS
<ahoneybun> in 15.04 I think
<valorie> ahoneybun: we started with konvi, back in the day
<valorie> in kde3 days
<valorie> or so
<yofel> hm, kde3
<ahoneybun> we have konvi in 16.04 as default
 * valorie is old
<yofel> I remember adept
<jimarvan> ye i think i remember konv back then too. I was so happy to see it come back
<yofel> *SIGH*
<valorie> !info adept
<ubottu> Package adept does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> gone with the wind, yofel
<ahoneybun> yofel: what has Apps 16.04.2?
<ahoneybun> backports-staging?
<jimarvan> adept? 
<jimarvan> the package manager? :O
<valorie> never worked for me
<jimarvan> dude that was when? 6.06?
<jimarvan> my first kubuntu ever?
<jimarvan> xD
 * jimarvan now feels old too....
<yofel> why does kubuntu + package management + not working seem like a red line -.-
<ahoneybun> I started with Ubuntu 10.04 I think
<yofel> ahoneybun: some staging I think
<ahoneybun> let me know so I can test
<jimarvan> clivejo: is silent
<jimarvan> someone poke him
<ahoneybun> you just did
 * yofel used kubuntu 7.04-8.04, then gnome 8.10-9.04, then kubuntu since 9.10 again
<jimarvan> :D
<clivejo> >:(
<valorie> I used synaptic
<jimarvan> sorry! :D
<ahoneybun> valorie: can you log in to the website and proof the 5.6.5 article
<valorie> until the lovely muon package manager became useful
<ahoneybun> I know wire.k.org put it out but still
 * ahoneybun uses cli
<ahoneybun> apt all day
<jimarvan> btw why Discover????? o.O
<valorie> never liked the soft-store concepet
<ahoneybun> I need to reboot
<valorie> concept
<yofel> because people seem to like app stores
<jimarvan> -.-
<valorie> well, now I use apt, but it took awhile to learn all the tricks
<yofel> the problem is that pretty much all devs just use apt, not some clumsy GUI package manager, so that ends up being like the least tested piece of software...
<valorie> right, I try to use it at least occasionally
<valorie> and report bugs
<jimarvan> Hmm should be high on focus
<jimarvan> since it will be what new users will use the most
<jimarvan> I will try to report bugs on it, most of what I caught deal with the updates
<yofel> thanks
<valorie> oh how I hate hate hate wordpress
<valorie> how in bloody hell do I paste something in?
 * jimarvan feels your pain
<yofel> CTRL-V ?
 * yofel is missing the context
<valorie> nothing happens
<valorie> probably blocked somehow....
<yofel> possibly, did you properly copy it?
<ahoneybun> would not be blocked
<valorie> no, it won't copy either!!!!
<valorie> gah
<jimarvan> hmm
<ahoneybun> ctrl-c might not copied right
<valorie> tested by trying to paste into a text file
<ahoneybun> <3 wordpress
<jimarvan> does copy through the mouse work?
<valorie> anyway, we need info about how to enable backports in there 
<jimarvan> (doubtefely i know)
 * valorie uses no mouse
<yofel> I like the wordpress admin UI, I passionately dislike the code
 * jimarvan thinks you must have lots of cats
<valorie> ha, my cat brought in a LIVE MOUSE days ago
<valorie> and now it is somewhere
<valorie> who knows where
<jimarvan> xD
<valorie> dead? alive? she doesn't care
<jimarvan> typical cats just playing with them
<jimarvan> hmm you could try with cut
<valorie> I got it
<valorie> not sure what blocked copy for awhile
<valorie> %MCEPASTEBIN% is what I got
<valorie> most strange
<valorie> anyway, ahoneybun -- that needs a bit of gussying up, but the text is find now
<valorie> fine
<valorie> aka: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-3/ that blue bar with the ppa name is cool lookin'
<valorie> hmm, it wouldn't let me save my draft
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> I added that bluebar
<valorie> cool
<valorie> maybe because we were editing at the same time?
<ahoneybun> I just logged in now
<valorie> anyway, all I added was how to add backports
<ahoneybun> oh I took that from the 5.3 post
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of linking to the current docs we have
<valorie> I can see you are editing now
<ahoneybun> but I wrote it using Discover
<ahoneybun> valorie: what do you think?
<ahoneybun> currently links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> from 5.3
<valorie> sure
<valorie> easier than trying to explain over and over
<valorie> which heck -- it's easier in the cli
<valorie> once I discovered how easy it is in the cli I never went back
<valorie> except to test
<valorie> which is why I think we should always include instructions for that..... so quick and easy
<ahoneybun> well both have discover lol
<ahoneybun> going with mine as they are current and pretty lol
<ahoneybun> publishing now
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<ahoneybun> done
<jimarvan> :)
<mamarley> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1589128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589128 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Please update Quassel to 0.12.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<clivejo> yofel: are frameworks and plasma staging ppa's free?
<clivejo> ie can I wipe them
<clivejo> oh and should we tag plasma 5.6.5 before starting 5.7 beta?
<valorie> great, thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np valorie o/
<valorie> o/ from sunny Washington
<yofel> clivejo: from my side: yes
<yofel> hm
<yofel> yes, please tag it
<yofel> just so we're on the safe side should we need it
<yofel> good idea
<clivejo> Ill need instructions on how to do that
<yofel> technically you could just run the archive upload script
 * clivejo is mapping away in Pomeroy
<yofel> otherwise just script-run update UNRELEASED to yakkety, and script-run git-tagpkg
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow peeps good night!
<valorie> niters jimarvan
#kubuntu-devel 2016-07-03
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> O/
<jimarvan> good morning
<acheronuk> good morning all
<jimarvan> hey
<yofel> moin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> afternoon
<clivejo> anyone else missing email headers in the viewing panel in Kmail?
<clivejo> oooo Windows 10 free upgrade offer ends July 29!
<ahoneybun> they extended it?
<clivejo> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/01/microsoft_gets_creepy_with_win10/
<clivejo> full screen nagware
<ahoneybun> my worst exp was the booting time
<ahoneybun> everything else was ok
<soee> more linux users soon, more than econimics emigrants in EU these days
<clivejo> oh my!
<acheronuk> "Dear packagers, KDE Frameworks 5.24.0 has been uploaded to the usual place."
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: is that your autojoin message?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk:  no, but I use it a lot 
<BluesKaj> autojoin is tuned off
<BluesKaj> turned off, even
<acheronuk> lol. just asking, as you are quick posting that on the kubuntu channels
<mamarley> yofel: The bug report to update Quassel was just marked with "Low" importance. :(
<BluesKaj> I just use the command /amsg 'greeting' in the server box
<acheronuk> ^^ forgot about that
<BluesKaj> works on konversation
<acheronuk> mamarley: I suppose some may think updating a app not shipped by default, even for bugfix is 'low'?
<mamarley> It is dirt simple though.  I already packaged it, all they have to do is pull it from a PPA.
<acheronuk> I know. I'm not trying to excuse it
<acheronuk> embarrassingly I'm still using x/hexchat. It was what I used 10+ years ago, and just felt comfortable now.
<clivejo> yofel: <maxy> clivejo: ping, I have just added a drumstick repo to the kde-extras heirarchy.
<clivejo> need that updated package for minuet
<soee> :)
<soee> clivejo: also before starting with Plasma 5.7 we coudl stage Frameworks 5.24 and that build with thisversion no ?
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo looks for his trout
<clivejo> need to learn how to tag
<soee> clivejo: tag in LP or in GIT ?
<clivejo> both
<clivejo> LP is out git
<clivejo> our
<soee> https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Basics-Tagging
<clivejo> we have a script for it
<soee> aaah :)
<clivejo> but Ive never run it before
<soee> well lets wait for Philip
<spbox> hi, should it be possible to test kdepim from staging-kdeapplications? because here akonadi-server isn't installing anything in /usr/bin
<soee> spbox: i think there are some issues iwth akonadi
<soee> acheronuk: ^
<soee> you know something about it?
<acheronuk> soee: for some odd reason the binary of akonadiserver is in the libkf5akonadiserver-dev package?
<acheronuk> spbox: ^^^ ?
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/29/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<acheronuk> Not sure why that stayed unfixed?
<acheronuk> I don't use any progs that MUST have akonadi, even if the depends falsely say they need it, so don't miss it when it's not there
<acheronuk> in fact I have a diversion set up for "local diversion of /usr/bin/akonadiserver to /usr/bin/akonadiserver.disabled" as I don't want that memory/resource hogging monstrosity to run by accident
<acheronuk> ok. akonadi rant over. sorry!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I thought I fixed that :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Is it still packaged like that in 16.04.2?
<spbox> just checked, akonadiserver is in libkf5akonadiserver-dev and akonadictl, akonadi_agent_launcher in libkf5akonadi-dev-bin
<acheronuk> dpkg -D and synaptic says so
<acheronuk> *dpkg -S
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, basically
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *face palms*
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheronuk can you check aloith?
<acheronuk> clivejo: mind reader as I'm just looking this second!
<acheronuk> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/tree/debian/libkf5akonadiserver-dev.install
<acheronuk> not in there and nothing history indicating it was moved out sue to error as far as I can see?
<acheronuk> but is correctly in http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/tree/debian/akonadi-server.install
<acheronuk> so hiccup kubuntu end?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *whistles*
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Fancy doing a Debian merge?
<acheronuk> 'maybe tomorrow' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q9_ZEtuTR8
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.distributions/48
<acheronuk> Right, gotta go. 
<jimarvan> hi guys, how is it going?
<acheronuk> jimarvan: Ok here :)
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: talk me through the debian merge tomorrow OK? If I have trouble....
<jimarvan> good night! :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #27: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #40: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #140: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #138: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #278: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #17: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #45: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #127: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #279: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #61: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #136: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #21: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #23: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #524: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #18: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #171: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #521: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #46: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #197: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #40: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #172: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/169/
<Sebastian1> hola
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #152: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #198: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #58: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #23: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #46: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #17: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #136: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #183: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #52: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #54: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #31: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #12: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #29: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #18: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #412: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #137: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #413: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #184: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #19: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #13: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #53: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #30: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #42: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #110: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #487: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #488: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #43: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #111: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #45: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #161: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #151: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #159: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #171: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #220: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #289: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #285: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #22: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #221: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #226: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #131: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #153: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #222: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #228: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #91: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #287: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #291: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #223: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #229: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #62: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #178: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #40: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #121: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #63: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #143: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #114: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #230: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #102: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #86: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #29: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #224: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #104: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #171: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #133: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #180: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #177: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #185: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #66: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #137: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #176: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #177: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #140: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #26: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #143: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #156: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #32: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #36: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #193: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #137: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #87: ABORTED in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/51/
<clivejo> :( so many failures
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/25/
<clivejo> hi greyback
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #41: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #196: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #77: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #280: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #19: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #168: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #50: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #31: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #34: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #235: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #310: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #249: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #20: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #54: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #31: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #56: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #57: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #48: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #43: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #44: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #50: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #371: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #127: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #50: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/51/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: had a chance to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful/+merge/326115
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #274: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #79: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #55: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #274: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/274/
<gsilvapt> Once again I'm super late but is there any urgency to fix for alpha 1?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1604: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1604: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1604: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1604: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1604/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @gsilvapt, Not aware of any huge issue with what we have in the archive to ship
<clivejo> gsilvapt: if you have the resource to test it, please do, and text the bejaysus out of it!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> test as well
<gsilvapt> I never did any testing before but I intend to do some for alpha 1. Not sure what's expected but I'll nag you guys about it when the day comes :) 
<santa_> acheronuk: I think I'm done with kde4libs and akondi autotests; could we please update pkg-kde-tools in artful? we will need it before uploading apps
<santa_> I will try to work tomorrow on the remaining autopkgtests failures and the libzip transition
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. still not 100% on libzip. seems a lot of things need rebuilding for that
<acheronuk> but we can see
<acheronuk> santa_: all the changes you want for pkg-kde-tools pushed to git?
<mparillo> gsilvapt: When the first release candidate comes out, it will appear here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker Note that cycling back to AA, makes the sorting nonsensical. Anyway, you may still see two architectures, and for each, some 6-7 test scripts. You can record your results there, link to launchpad bugs, and I generally paste my findings here.
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, they are 2 commits (they should be actually one, but I forgot to update the changelog along with the change itself)
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.15.24ubuntu2
<santa_> thank you!
<valorie> so how are we lookin' for Alpha 1 folks?
<santa_> acheronuk: libzip transition isn't big: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24958758/
<valorie> I'm jazzed to upgrade to Artful that day
<acheronuk> santa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24958768/
<acheronuk> mysql-workbench was one thing that Neon broke for users when they tried it
<acheronuk> santa_: also sorry to mention again, but do you have an opinon on the warning such as? lintian W: libkf5gpgmepp-dev: multiarch-foreign-shared-library
<acheronuk> got a few dozen of those causing yellows
<santa_> they are some -dev packages marked as multiarch same. that should make the lintian warning go away, but I'm not completeley sure it would be the correct solution
<santa_> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<santa_> "If your -dev package contains headers which vary across architectures then it cannot be marked as Multi-Arch: same until a policy decision is made about architecture-dependant headers and the toolchain is updated."
<santa_> my face when
<santa_> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQJuvwv0cbK4HKof4eEeDtKQ8PyguRXCgFD3uYmy0kdiAgx-V4ibQ
 * acheronuk shakes his head
<acheronuk> santa_: I may temporarily make KCI ignore those warnings then
<santa_> sure, probably it will need some detective work
<acheronuk> staging status pages will still show oranges, so will show up there
<santa_> we can override it there too
<santa_> and just make a trello task so we don't forget
<valorie> err, phab
<acheronuk> we can. though killing it everywhere does risk forgetting it.
<acheronuk> ah. right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: correct override url
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: temporarily ignore lintian multiarch-foreign-shared-library
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #60: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #60: SUCCESS in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #60: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #60: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1605: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1605: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1605: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1605: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1605/
<valorie> lots o' green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #14: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #24: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_syndication build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_syndication/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #60: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #22: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #32: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syndication build #51: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syndication/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #33: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #48: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontactinterface build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontactinterface/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #829: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #47: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #54: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #50: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #47: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #34: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #27: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #32: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #53: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #39: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #23: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #898: UNSTABLE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #878: UNSTABLE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #24: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #27: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #27: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/56/
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 archive is now open! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM)  Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive| Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/38/
<gsilvapt> mparillo, thanks for the info. I'll pay attention to those and try to go with the scripts to do the testings required. :+1:
<gsilvapt> The images will only be available on the 29th, right? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #52: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/48/
<mparillo> gsilvapt: Usually the first release candidates are available a few days before. Then there are re-spins (sometimes more than once a day, depending on how severe the bugs are). So zsync or a torrent is your frriend
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'll be paying attention to the channel :)) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #525: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #254: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libringclient build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libringclient/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #247: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libringclient build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libringclient/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #522: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #64: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #255: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #248: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #53: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #50: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #33: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #206: FAILURE in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #207: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #505: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #506: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #40: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1606: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1606: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1606: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1606: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #507: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #208: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/208/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #53 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #53: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/53/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#38 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/de88b17e704fae63d841ab8b6d3b6998f574adc3...e7ee43c84f3b18be621d694886ee5d6c7876962a
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/247486234
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #135: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #229: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/229/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#39 (master - 6ded6cf : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/ebb3ac00ec2478fda219901ab7ab813112dafd3b...6ded6cf1f669a62daf77b9297c886f5c7e97bb1e
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/247486276
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #67: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #427: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #27: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #29: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #62: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #21: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #45: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #166: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #67: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #29: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #45: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #66: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #276: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #118: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #22: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #60: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #52: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #54: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #39: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #51: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #63: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #66: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #47: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #49: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #39: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #340: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #256: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #50: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #277: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #341: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #142: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #199: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #225: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #70: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #67: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #428: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #448: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/448/
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_staging/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/176/
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #250: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #257: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #68: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #167: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/55/
<santa_> + http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> it's going to take time because you caught me doing a complete test rebuild
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #39: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #223: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #248: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/53/
<jussi> hrm so I just ran into this while playing around. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24963317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Apparently next is the development branch and master is old stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #224: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #80: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #275: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #249: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #127: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1254: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1255: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #278: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #64: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #61: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #61: SUCCESS in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #61: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #61: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1607: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1607: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1607: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1607: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1607/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/5/
 * mamarley has installed the staged Plasma 5.10.3.  So far, so good!
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks. just this sec finished!
<acheronuk> also there is staging for zesty if people are able to test
<mamarley> All my boxes are on Artful. :/
<acheronuk> mparillo_ DarinMiller ahoneybun valorie etc ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/68/
<ahoneybun> artful here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/6/
<mparillo_> mamarley: Good news. acheronuk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ? Both AA and ZZ?
<acheronuk> mparillo_: correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #33: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #76: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #45: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/58/
<mparillo_> For AA I re-enabled plasma-staging in Discover, saw 83 updates, all the packages I could see were for Plasma 5.10.3, updated through Discover, re-booted, and all seemed good. Krunner launched kinfocenter which reports Plasma 5.10.3. The kicker Application Launcher worked, and Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, Libre Office and System Settings all launched normally.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #58: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #31: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #24: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #138: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #185: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #258: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #49: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #51: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #53: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #141: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
<mparillo_> mamarley: acheronuk For ZZ, I do not see Plasma 5.10.3 in backports-landing (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=zesty), and I cannot find backports-staging.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/11/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: umm. forgot to kopy.... will do so now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #259: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #68: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #231: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #68: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/68/
<mparillo_> For 17.04 I waited until the 5.10.2 versions were all replaced in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=zesty and updated with apt, re-booted, and all seemed good. Krunner launched kinfocenter which reports Plasma 5.10.3. The kicker Application Launcher worked, and Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, Firefox and System Settings all launched normally.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #64: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/57/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: :D
<mparillo_> Any chance Plasma 5.10.3 can sneak in before Alpha 1?
<mparillo_> Still no Alpha 1 on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: tsimonq2 was asking on #ubuntu-release for iso's to be spun this morning, so the may by imminent, or to be done tonight.
<ronnoc> If anyone feels like updating Muon so it works in Kubuntu, it's been patched and now is working in KDE Neon (if anyone recalls, search in Muon Package Manager was broken for some time). This is in reference to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369301
<ubottu> KDE bug 369301 in muon "Muon doesn't find packages after installing a package" [Major,Resolved: upstream]
<acheronuk> so not, no time based on that to get it build then run tests, then prod through -proposed to -release
<ronnoc> I've tested pretty thoroughly this morning and Muon is working well.
<acheronuk> ronnoc: muon is updated in artful and zesty
<ronnoc> acheronuk: ok cool just checking. Nice work :)
<acheronuk> ronnoc: I was one of those prodding Neon to follow suit :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #41: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #178: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #161: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #157: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #62: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #135: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #225: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #73: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Our ISO is almost 2GBs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, 1.7 GB. Same daily live size as ubuntu mate
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's almost 2
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> closer to 1.5 than 2 :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #279: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/279/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wayland on GNOME is damn stable on intel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk are we looking at Muon replacing Discover?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. but enough people don't get on with discover, that I think muon has a place
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would also maybe like to talk to the muon guy to see if the code in muon to flag up new distribution upgrades can be plugged back into ubuntu's update manager, so people can use that. That functionaliy was stripped out of discover. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Do we still have one?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Have a what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu update manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have muon-updater no?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> muon-updater is a transitional dummy package that installs discover
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> discover plugged into update manager to notify of new releases
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but that code is now gone from discover
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Most likely to make it universal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes, but the code was original from Muon, as seems there is a fir bit of it still in there.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So maybe we can resurect it
<clivejo> do you have Carlos details?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/58/
<valorie> so, backports-landing for the new Plasma for ZZ?
<mparillo_> valorie: Yes, see: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=zesty
<valorie> upgrading
<mparillo_> All worked fine for me in a brief test a couple of hours ago.
<valorie> cool
<mparillo_> But in a VM. So a real HW test would be nice.
<valorie>  weeeeee, looking good
<clivejo> anyone wanna port kgoldrunner?
<ahoneybun> kgoldrunner?
<clivejo> yes kgoldrunner
<ahoneybun> m
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325592183/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kgoldrunner_4%3A17.04.2+p17.10+git20170626.1233-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/kgoldrunner.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #830: FIXED in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #899: FIXED in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #879: FIXED in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/879/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/1/
<valorie> clivejo: I think that port is being worked on, if not mostly finished
<valorie> tosky and someone else (frinring?) were discussing it
<valorie> in #kde-devel and #kde-sysadmin as I recall
<clivejo> I don't understand what you mean?
<valorie> trying to get the last of those games ported
<valorie> you asked about kgoldrunner
<clivejo> yes, if someone wants to work on porting the packaging to KF5
<valorie> that's what they are doing I believe
<clivejo> yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #250: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/250/
<valorie> I'm just saying, if anyone wants to help on that effort, those chans are the ones to camp in
<clivejo> I'm talking about updating the packaging for KCI
<valorie> btw, plasma 5.10.3 is the greatness so far
<valorie> oh, don't mind me then
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> a minor job for a ninja to get teeth into
<valorie> super!
<clivejo> gsilvapt: or anyone else who wants to learn
<clivejo> he's been doing a good job recently
<valorie> kudos to gsilvapt!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #26: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/26/
 * clivejo kicks ring-kde
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/1/
<clivejo> fed up now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/39/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-28
<gsilvapt> Not really, clivejo. I'm always asking for your guidance :) 
<gsilvapt> And still can't figure out most of the stuff I want to do :)
<valorie> better than not asking advice, and giving up in frustration
<valorie> we're a team, here to help one another out
<valorie> oh gosh, I should go make dinner
<gsilvapt> Yes, but even still. I'm getting my feet in, I have so much to learn and do before actually do a good job :P 
<gsilvapt> Also, I have a virtual machine that I can access by ssh that was given to me recently and I have no usages for it. Any suggestion for the kde community? 
<gsilvapt> I can host stuff or do something else but I'm not entirely sure what are priorities and what are the priorities 
<gsilvapt> just one priority at a time... :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #36: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/129/
<mparillo_> tsimonq2: Thanks for asking for the Alpha ISOs in the -release channel.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #251: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #2: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #526: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/191/
<mparillo_> When our first Alpha 1 candidates appear, they will be here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/378/builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #523: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #229: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #16: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #175: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #37: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kproperty build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kproperty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #230: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #176: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/39/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what was that wayland package
<ahoneybun> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/47/
<valorie> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<valorie> wooop wooop, Alpha 1 is published: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/378/builds
<tsimonq2> valorie: ML as well? :) :)
<valorie> naturally!
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: 'that' wayland package???
<valorie> anybody wanna check over the news story?
<valorie> just published it, but it can be edited of course
<tsimonq2> valorie: I would edit the call for testing to look less like the actual announcement
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's a preliminary call for testing, not the actual release ;)
<valorie> which one, tsimonq2?
<valorie> oh, I can take out happy to announce
<valorie> but we're happy to announce it@
<tsimonq2> valorie: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-alpha-1/
<valorie> done
<tsimonq2> valorie: Bueno
<valorie> mucho bueno!
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> Actually
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> "This is Alpha 1 Release. Kubuntu Alpha Releases are NOT recommended for:"
<tsimonq2> This is not Alpha 1 release.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: As long as you make the indication that it's a call for testing, it'll be cool
<valorie> ok
<valorie> picky picky
<tsimonq2> valorie: The thing is, amigo, I'm not the only picky person out there.
<valorie> fix00red
<tsimonq2> There's a certain news site that likes to pick up on these sort of things, and I'm not talking about Softpedia... :|
<valorie> gotta give him something to snark about, right?
<tsimonq2> ofc, what else is he going to write about?
<valorie> is school out for ya?
<tsimonq2> Been out since the 9th!
<valorie> our kids have another week
<tsimonq2> valorie: Alpha 1 is a pre-release
<tsimonq2> valorie: So sedding that didn't work :P
<valorie> I missed one?
<valorie> damn it
<valorie> I didn't
<valorie> release notes are release notes
<valorie> also I don't know how to sed
<tsimonq2> valorie: Sedding meaning just swapping out words.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Apologies if I sound blunt as I'll be going to bed shortly, but the announcement should probably be revised a bit
<valorie> I know what it means
<valorie> and I've used it when someone I trust gives me a "recipe"
<valorie> tell me and I'll do it
<tsimonq2> What I'd do, personally:
<tsimonq2> Change "Artful Aardvark (17.10) Alpha 1 images are now available for testers." to "Artful Aardvark (17.10) Alpha 1 images are now available for testing so we can release on Thursday."
<tsimonq2> Remove "With this Alpha 1 pre-release, you can see what we have in store for our next version, 17.10."
<tsimonq2> (save it for the official rel. ann)
<valorie> I see what you are saying
<tsimonq2> Same with "The Kubuntu team will be releasing 17.10 in October."
<tsimonq2> Remove "NOTE:"
<valorie> sorry, I've had so many deadlines that I thought this was it
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's totally fine :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: I mean if you catch my drift here, go forth and do :)
<valorie> am doing
<tsimonq2> valorie: Releases are always on Thursday+, initially on QA tracker/archive freeze/needs testing Sunday-Wednesday
<valorie> right
<valorie> part of me knows that this is Tues night
<valorie> the rest of me is worried about mentors getting their evals done on time
<valorie> on Thur
<valorie> that's why I prepped for this last week
 * acheronuk ponders on pushing 5.10.3 to backports
<valorie> for fer it
<valorie> I've been running it most of the day with no problems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1608: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1608: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1608: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1608/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1608: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1608/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo_> Howdy BluesKaj. Alpha 1 RC 1 is up: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/378/builds
<mparillo_> Live image is working for me in a VM. On the slide show it has Alt F1 for krunner. I use Alt F1 for the kicker, and Alt F2 for krunner. I assume that is standard?
<mparillo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1700951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700951 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "On the Kubuntu slide show it has Alt F1 for krunner. I use Alt F1 for the kicker, and Alt F2 for krunner." [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> mparillo_,ok, got it, zsyncing as we speak 
<gsilvapt> Hello
<gsilvapt> Testing day, uh? :) 
<mparillo_> Yup. One thing I might ask you to check on a clean install. Launch Discover, leave it open for maybe 2 minutes, and see it is checking for updates in the lower right. Then close it with the window decoration. In my case, it says Not responding for a few seconds, and then it closes with a crash notification.
<gsilvapt> Ok, I can try that. I think I have time to run all testcases, so when I get to that, I'll try do that 
<gsilvapt> These testcases and bugs we can report within a testcase are only related to the installation or also programs/software that is malfunctioning? 
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, it won't be a totally clean install, since i install to / and set the mountpoint for /home in the manual partitioning phase, so the config files for most apps will be saved from the previous install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/70/
<mparillo_> gsilvapt: My feeling is that if it relates in any way to our install or packaging, absolutely. If it is an upstream bug, I would file it there, and try to put a tracker to it on Launchpad.
<gsilvapt> Yea, makes sense 
<mparillo_> And if it basically works, I tend to pass the test case, but record the launchpad bug number in the test case, but not as a critical one.
<gsilvapt> Is it me or I suck at testing? I couldn't find anything relevant to post as bugs :| 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: usually have to dig deeper
<gsilvapt> Well, in order to follow most of the scripts, I can't go deeper in all installations. I basically tried installing and running software to ensure it wasn't failing. Regarding specific package's bugs, I guess I need to spend more time inside each installation
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Please take down that bug about krunner on the slideshow as that slide is not on there anymore
<gsilvapt> ahoneybun, what you mean? 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: did you get a chance to look at kgoldrunner?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk sorry gslivapt
<gsilvapt> no, clivejo. As I said, I just installed and ran basic stuff (terminal, discover)
<gsilvapt> its okay, ahoneybun :+1:
<clivejo> gsilvapt: its a packaging task, not testing
<gsilvapt> AH
<gsilvapt> I can have a look, yea. I'll be having lunch in short but can try to have a look after lunch
<BluesKaj> damn zsync failed, guess html will have to do
<BluesKaj> too bad there aren't any torrents for alpha and beta releases, then  i could control the DL speed and not use up all the bandwidth while wife tries to play D&D online
<ahoneybun> I see this is still there
<ahoneybun> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ahoneybun>  update-notifier-common
<clivejo> ahoneybun: report it
<ahoneybun> just did
<clivejo> its a Ubuntu issue
<ahoneybun> it's our package I think
<clivejo> since when?
<ahoneybun> idk
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier
<clivejo> its the unity updater icon (I think)
<ahoneybun> in their dock?
<ahoneybun> top panel I mean
<clivejo> you must have Unity installed or it is left over from that
<ahoneybun> I don't
<ahoneybun> never did
<ahoneybun> well flashplugin-installer was removed with it
<clivejo> Reverse Depends:
<clivejo>   update-notifier
<clivejo>   flashplugin-installer
<clivejo>   ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<clivejo>   apt-config-auto-update
<clivejo>   update-notifier-kde
<clivejo>   reboot-notifier
<clivejo>   apt-config-auto-update
<clivejo>   update-notifier
<clivejo>   byobu
<clivejo>   ubuntu-server
<ahoneybun> byobu nooooo
<clivejo> update-notifier-kde
<clivejo> not in our packageset
<clivejo> You can not upload update-notifier to artful, yourself.
<clivejo> so needs to go upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I wasn't going to try
<clivejo> well you mentioned it here a number of times :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not that I was going to try to upload
<clivejo> I was just testing that a kubuntu-devel was able to upload
<clivejo> we can't
<clivejo> so ever if we did fix it, still would have to go upstream
<clivejo> even
<ahoneybun> just removed it
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I see kgoldrunner is a matter of dependencies, I'll take care of it this afternoon 
<clivejo> yeah, its in the process of bing ported to KF5
<clivejo> so the dep packages need to be updated
<clivejo> the ECM requirement is a sign they have ported to KF5
<gsilvapt> Yes, I've noticed this one :D 
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> 75 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<clivejo> Need to get 640 MB of archives.
<clivejo> thats my internet busy all afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1609: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1609: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1609: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1609/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1609: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1609/
<gsilvapt> How does one configures phonon4qt5? 
<gsilvapt> I have this in the cmakelist: find_package(Phonon4Qt5 CONFIG REQUIRED)
<gsilvapt> And that is causing some issues in the build
<gsilvapt> build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24973358/
<gsilvapt> Line 4176 and onwards
<BluesKaj> had a couple crashes, discover and system settings after installing Alpha, but none since installing the nvidia-340 driver and dkms
<BluesKaj> installed dkms first then thenvidia driver
<mparillo_> On Dolphin, I went to Control > Help > Dolphin Handbook, and I see: Revision Applications 16.04 (2016-06-01) even though Dolphin is at Version 16.12.3 for the AA Alpha 1. I assume this is an upstream problem?
<ahoneybun> mparillo_: yea they don't always update their docs to the right version
<mparillo_> Thanks. Let's see if I get any answers to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381770
<ubottu> KDE bug 381770 in general "Dolphin Handbook Revision does not match Dolphin Version" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<gsilvapt> Any suggestions about he question I asked this evening? 
<tsimonq2> -- Found KF5: success (found suitable version "5.35.0", minimum required is "5.23.0") found components:  CoreAddons Config ConfigWidgets Crash DBusAddons DocTools I18n KIO XmlGui 
<tsimonq2> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:23 (find_package):
<tsimonq2>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Phonon4Qt5" with
<tsimonq2>   any of the following names:
<tsimonq2>     Phonon4Qt5Config.cmake
<tsimonq2>     phonon4qt5-config.cmake
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: ^
<gsilvapt> Interpreting that part of the loo is actually my question.
<gsilvapt> <gsilvapt> How does one configures phonon4qt5? 
<gsilvapt> <gsilvapt> I have this in the cmakelist: find_package(Phonon4Qt5 CONFIG REQUIRED)
<gsilvapt> <gsilvapt> And that is causing some issues in the build
<gsilvapt> <gsilvapt> build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24973358/
<gsilvapt> <gsilvapt> Line 4176 and onwards
<gsilvapt> Line 4176 onwards is basically that part you show there.
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Ignore "find_package(Phonon4Qt5 CONFIG REQUIRED)" because that's just cmake finding the library
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: It's trying to find the config file for it
<gsilvapt> I was focused in CONFIG REQUIRED part though
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: So yeah all you need to do is specify a build dep for Phonon4Qt5Config.cmake or phonon4qt5-config.cmake and you're golden
<gsilvapt> Okay, thank you. That was my question. I wasn't sure if if was fixed with a package or an actual specific configuration somewhere in the debian folder.
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: i.e. put libphonon4qt5-dev in the build dependencies
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Here's how I found that out: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Phonon4Qt5Config.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=artful&arch=any
<gsilvapt> Sure, I got you now. I just wasnt' sure if this was something to add in debian/rules or the kgoldrunner.install file
<gsilvapt> It worked fine, tsimonq2. Thank you
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: \o/
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, why can't I run sbuild if there is another folder exists within that directory?
<gsilvapt> Like, I had the parent directory as package, and under it there was debian (of the source package) and package again (the packaging source). If I tried running sbuild, it would stop immediately. If I removed that folder, then it runs like a charm
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Got a log?
<gsilvapt> 1 minute
<gsilvapt> Find it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24975573/
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: This isn't sbuild-specific
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: This package uses Quilt, and therefore is not expected to have any upstream modifications that aren't in a patch that's under debian/patches.
<gsilvapt> Hum, so there is a conflict between the fact both directories have debian files (control, rules, quilt, etc)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: If it was a native package (which I recommend against doing but people do it anyways ^_^) then debuild would have no problem, because that means that debian/ is in the upstream dir.
<tsimonq2> Could you run `ls -R | pastebinit` so I understand what you're referring to?
<gsilvapt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24975602/ ^
<tsimonq2> Uhm, why is this the case?
<gsilvapt> not sure I understood the question
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Why do you have that dir in the same place as a debian dir?
<tsimonq2> Doesn't make sense to me.
<gsilvapt> the first dir is upstream. I make the changes and try building. The other directory is the kci's packaging one, that I mostly use to push changes upstream
<tsimonq2> Move kgoldrunner up a dir and you'll be golden :)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: But they really shouldn't be in the same dir
<gsilvapt> I was trying to organize things to avoid having stuff everywhere
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: I'd just create a parent dir that houses the KCI packaging, upstream, everything
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: I mean, that's what I do
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: But it's just one top-level dir 
<gsilvapt> But how do you manage organization?
<gsilvapt> Like, you clone the upstream, do the changes, check it builds and then where will you store the KCI packaging? 
<clivejo> do the same as git-clone-all
<clivejo> <packagename>/git/debian/changelog
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I dislike that method and here's why
<tsimonq2> clivejo: There's so many subdirs it's crazy
<clivejo> your OCD?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #236: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/236/
<clivejo> you're
<tsimonq2> Absolutely. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #65: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #232: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #78: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/78/
<gsilvapt> And I think I am bit too :P 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #226: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #80: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #39: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/39/
<clivejo> oh no
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #281: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/281/
<clivejo> one Simon is bad enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #227: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #42: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/60/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, gsilvapt: Example of a project I'm working on and how I organize it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24975871/
<gsilvapt> haha
<gsilvapt> Thanks, tsimonq2 
<clivejo> was there a podcast?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #233: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #79: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #237: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #40: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #282: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #61: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #81: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yep
<clivejo> link?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we hit 350 now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32TeBG0TZ0Q
<clivejo> holy cow
<clivejo> why have my fonts all changed :/
<clivejo> who is the blond girl?
<clivejo> 350?
<clivejo> poor girl!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, What if you have to apply a patch with quilt?
<tsimonq2> @Santa: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> eww quilt
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I know how to use quilt, Simon. I mean you don't have the upstream code in the same directory than the debian packaging
<tsimonq2> Well you *can* have it in the same directory, my point is, it's optional.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Then, how do you apply patches if you don't?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #62: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #82: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/82/
<clivejo> Emma looks scared
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #283: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #238: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/238/
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> a fish maze!
<valorie> clivejo: ?
<clivejo> Podcast
<valorie> ah
<clivejo> Ovi explaining about goldfish memory
<clivejo> and scientific experiments to test gold fish memory involving a fish maze 
<santa_> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #234: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #228: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/228/
<clivejo> my desktop is so ugly!
<mparillo_> Your desktop might be ugly, but my nick has a cute tail just like Santa's. Why I keep getting it, I do not know.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I got that beacause of all these freaking imposters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #900: SUCCESS in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/900/
<mparillo_> Hmm, I wonder if there is an mparillo imposter on another freenode channel. I thought it should be sufficiently unique.
<clivejo> my fonts are ugly in chrome :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/12/
 * santa_ goes back to the putin interviews
<gsilvapt> putin is granted fun 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #231: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #260: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #71: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #251: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #280: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #82: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #38: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #524: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #527: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #177: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ring-kde build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ring-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #232: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #26: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #85: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #39: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #250: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #178: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #27: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #86: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #227: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #446: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #447: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/447/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-mate-new-software-boutique
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #44: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #108: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/45/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: discover without the cr**iness?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #109: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/48/
<acheronuk> is anyone able to do the verification on?: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> crappiness?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup
<acheronuk> I missed the podcast?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well if they are removing the branding to allow other distros to use it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Plus the themeing can be changed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<acheronuk> :(
<acheronuk> was not the 1st Wednesday of the month any more then!
<acheronuk> changed to the last?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well from Rick and issues with getting together
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A lot of things caused that
<acheronuk> Now I don't get G+ notification and invites, it's hard to know :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea this was a badly timed one
<acheronuk> ok. I'll have a look when it's online
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I didn't want to promote it and then it's just me or something
<acheronuk> when is the next now then?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Should be July 5th not sure now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm wondering about expending it a bit more but idk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Also just audio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1610: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1610: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1610: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1610: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1610/
<gsilvapt> I can't be of much help because I don't even know what needs to be done there, acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #110: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #448: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/46/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: no problem
 * clivejo thinks Rik has the patients of a saint
<clivejo> and that St Rik has a nice ring to it
<acheronuk> Grrrrr..... https://cgit.kde.org/kdav2.git/
<gsilvapt> To check if a missing symbol file is an ABI break, I need to find the .h file which defines the all functions, right? Is there a specific region for those or can it be anywhere inside the upstream's src directory?
<gsilvapt> If function is public, it can be ABI, if private, is API (and thus the fix is simpler - get the logs, run symbolshelper, remove all #missing entries, push changes)
<mparillo_> Hi BluesKaj. No re-spin of AA Alpha 1 so far. I did bump into: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473 The only 64-bit test remaining is manual partitioning.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, after installing AlphaI had a couple of crashes discober and system settings , but none after installing the nvidia gpu driver
<mparillo_> TY. I assume valorie ^ is taking over as a release manager, and she will want to know all test cases were attempted.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/253/
<santa_> ‎<‎gsilvapt‎>‎ If function is public, it can be ABI, if private, is API (and thus the fix is simpler - get the logs, run symbolshelper, remove all #missing entries, push changes)
<santa_> this is statement is just wrong
<santa_> API is one thing
<santa_> ABI is another thing
<santa_> whether if an element from the API or ABI is public or not is another thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #261: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #72: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/72/
<santa_> and that being said if an element of the ABI dissappears you can remove it from the symbols file safely
<santa_> if it's not, the solution is either using the abi manager or sending a patch to kde restoring the ABI (asuming the ABI breaking was an accident)
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<santa_> ↑ some "must read"
<gsilvapt> I already read those, may have understood some concepts wrong
<santa_> I encourage you to re-read. don't get demotivated, it's just the most complicated task we have here in the kde packaging land
<santa_> also our documentation about it could be improved
<gsilvapt> Ok, thanks. I'm trying to follow as I can. I think the hardest part is understanding how I can figure out if it is an ABI or API breakage. It's not clear in the logs we have online, where you explain Darin how this works
<santa_> first you have to understand what the API is and what the ABI is
<santa_> ‎<‎santa_‎>‎ and that being said if an element of the ABI dissappears you can remove it from the symbols file safely
<santa_> ↑ I meant
<santa_> and that being said if a PRIVATE element of the ABI dissappears you can remove it from the symbols file safely
 * acheronuk did wonder at that remark
<gsilvapt> If element is public, I have to use the ABI Manager, right? 
<gsilvapt> So that, not only the package will build again, but other dependencies work too.
<santa_> once they are rebuilt against the modified package with the bumped library, yes
<gsilvapt> Ok, thanks. 
<gsilvapt> Last request: Can you check if this simple to-do list is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24980505/
<gsilvapt> Check missing symbols is c++filt 
<santa_> gsilvapt: I think that should work
<santa_> if it doesn't you can simply ask again
<gsilvapt> thanks, santa_ :)
<acheronuk> no nasty reports from 5.10.3 in bp-landing, so going to copy that to backports proper
<acheronuk> kopied
<mparillo> acheronuk: Plasma 5.10.3 is only going to backports for ZZ, correct? Kubuntu 16.04 will keep with Plasma 5.8 LTS series?
<acheronuk> mparillo: correct
<mparillo> Starting up my 17.04 VM.
<mparillo> When packages get moved from -landing to the archive, the version changes, so I get a fresh copy. But when they get moved from -landing to backports, is there no version bump? Because I did not get a fresh set of 5.10.3 packages.
<acheronuk> mparillo: correct. it's a straight copy of the existing packages. if you already have them from landing, there will be no change
<gsilvapt> After making changes to the symbols files, is there a way to test if I did the correct changes, i.e, if it will not cause any regression in other packages?
<gsilvapt> Besides, of course, pushing the changes upstream and then break other packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1611: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1611: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1611: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1611: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1611/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: which package are these symbols on? or are your questions theoretical?
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Theoretical only, acheronuk
<clivejo> @gsilvapt still a problem with kgoldrunner
<gsilvapt> Something's missing? It was building locally 
<clivejo> === Start list-missing
<clivejo> -./etc/xdg/kgoldrunner.knsrc
<clivejo> === End list-missing
<clivejo> and another issue7
<clivejo> well few items
<gsilvapt> Is that in the log I posted? 
<clivejo> better to use KCI parser
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/27/parsed_console/
<gsilvapt> I can take a look later tonight. It said successful and not tempted, thus I thought I fixed it.
<clivejo> E: kgoldrunner source: obsolete-relation-form-in-source in source build-depends: libkf5kdegames-dev (> 4.9.0)
<clivejo> E: kgoldrunner source: obsolete-relation-form-in-source in source build-depends: libqt5svg5-dev (> 5.7.0)
<clivejo> KCI-E :: E: kgoldrunner source: obsolete-relation-form-in-source in source build-depends: qtdeclarative5-dev (> 5.7.0)
<gsilvapt> What does that mean? 
<clivejo> W :: Phonon4Qt5Experimental (required version == 4.9.51)
<gsilvapt> I have to leave now but I'll be back soon to fix that package
<clivejo> lintian is your friend and your enemy
<clivejo> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/obsolete-relation-form-in-source.html
<clivejo> should be (>= 4.9.0) rather than (> 4.9.0)
<clivejo> you are misisng an equals sign
<clivejo> think of lintian like a little Simon on your shoulder
<clivejo> whispering OCD stuff in your ear
<clivejo> "surnames shouldn't be capitalised"
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk so I found pandoc that can convert rst to docbook
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vQ8uS
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 28f37d0 Aaron Honeycutt: testing pandoc to convert rst to docbook(db)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, please translate that to English. I don't speak 'documentation' :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well docbook is what khelpcenter uses
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> tho the docs on it say they should use HTML frst
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I know what docbook is. It's the rest tha is gobbledygook
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the manual is written in rst, restructured text
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> funny enough all the khelpcenter docs are just docbook no html...
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#40 (master - 28f37d0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/6ded6cf1f669...28f37d05a28f
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/248468588
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh right
<valorie> ahoneybun: you could work upstream and get khelpcenter fixed and able to read rst?
<valorie> folks, is anyone working on 386 test cases?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie that must a job
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *joke
<ahoneybun> I say that as I doubt they would help with it
<ahoneybun> cyphermox_: any time to look at that MR?
<valorie> kde devels are helpful!
<ahoneybun> helpful =/ cooparative 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I know I spelled that wrong
<ahoneybun> I've learned that the hard way
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: AARON WHY YOU SPELL THINGS WRONG URGHHGJHLJKDFSGSHGKJLSHDTJKLHE54KJTH43KQT5KHGHLE5HGHDEKJH
<tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun> the point was made
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ahoneybun, Maybe that's your problem?
<ahoneybun> what Santa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The fact that kde developers 'are uncooperative'(sic)?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How would that be my problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Because kde tends to be a project open to anyone, unlike linux distributions
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Again not sure what that has to do with me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We are open to anyone if that's what your driving at
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Nope, linux distributions tend to be 'open' only to 'trusted' people. An that includes kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So maybe, if can't get your stuff done inside kde, maybe you aren't pulling the right strings.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well you need to be trusted and no project just let's some random people come in and start editing
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Kde does
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure your problem with common methods
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't believe that
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I got an svn account in 3 days.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And I jusr send a mail saying what I was planning to do.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well that's not how it works here or in other distros
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> For good reason
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ahoneybun, They are not common. The culture of 'trust' is something which, so far, I have seen only in linux distributions and not in kde
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are common in most places
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You just don't understand the reasoning behind it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ahoneybun, Sure, to keep some people in their thrones.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Strongly disagree there
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, they aren't
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No one is in a throne other then sabdfl
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Really?
<ahoneybun> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Why Simon got his privileges revoked then?
<ahoneybun> cuz he made bad choices
<valorie> thrones?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, because you decided to revoke his permissions, because *you* think he made bad choices
<valorie> I don't understand what is being said here
<mparillo> How does one make good decisions? Experience. How does one gain experience? Bad decisions.
<valorie> @Santa -- it was a general decision, and Simon agreed with it
<valorie> and I think he's a better developer because of it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also, why we had to wait like one month to get our packaging into the unstable version?
<valorie> in Ubuntu you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Why I had to send patches over 2 years to get a simple git account?
<valorie> here?
<valorie> I'm unsure what exactly is being said here
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Why, after that I had to deal with so much unfair questioning of a work which was absolutely neccesary?
<mparillo> valorie: Thanks for joining. I think the testing is complete for 64-bit. If you scroll to early this morning, BluesKaj said after installing drivers, his AA install was good, and I am pretty sure he did manual partitioning, which is the test case not marked as attempted from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/378/builds/150984/testcases
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes that's what i did
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @valorie, That kde tends to be an open project. Linux distributions are not. So if you don't get your stuff done in kde, you are probably the only one to blame.
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj. 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Santa distros are open projects, I've told you this
<valorie> @Santa, ok, point taken, although I don't think blame enters into it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> as with any project there is someone to review the change of course
<valorie> here in Kubuntu we have had projects that ended up moving upstream to KDE
<mparillo> So, I took the liberty of passing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/378/builds/150984/testcases/1302/results
<valorie> I don't know about other distros, but yes they are in some ways less open than KDE or some other upstreams
<valorie> but then some upstreams are very closed
<mparillo> Which completes 64-bit. All passed except OEM.
<valorie> cool
<mparillo> And Arch will drop official support for i686 (https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-dev-public/2017-January/028660.html), neon never did support it.
<valorie> if we can't get testers for it, I will vote to drop it
<valorie> however I think we need at least a bit of discussion about that
<valorie> mail sent
<mparillo> valorie: Great note. There will inevitably be complainers at release time, so perhaps (assuming the larger ubuntu project is OK with that) we can postpone the final decision.
<clivejo> gsilvapt: about?
<gsilvapt> sorry? 
<clivejo> just regarding MR
<gsilvapt> I miss a dot, didn't I? 
<clivejo> the install file
<clivejo> nope, you need to drop the ./
<gsilvapt> hum
<gsilvapt> Closing & proposing again
<clivejo> the reason the first two have ../ on them is because they are copy a file from within the packaging, into the .deb file
<gsilvapt> so I should drop ./ in this case, right? 
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> Ah, right you wrote that above, sorry.
<clivejo> its more a pattern to match, rather than a path
<clivejo> etc/ would work just as well
<gsilvapt> god dammit
<clivejo> like the usr/ alreadly there
<clivejo> no what you have is fine
<gsilvapt> Ok, this worked in this case. Totally forgot to run wrap-and-sort
<clivejo> there is only one new file and that will catch it
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see. If just etc/ is cleaner, I can cancel and propose again if needed
<clivejo> no no
<clivejo> just keep it in mind
<gsilvapt> It's hard for me to read all those outputs and logs so I can't really tell when I should use each one. But I'll try to check if the logs says something more about it next time
<clivejo> make notes for yourself
<clivejo> I have load of .txt files with notes on how to do stuff
<clivejo> unfortunately I'm like a gold fish when it comes to commands 
<clivejo> just can't remember them
<clivejo> would you refresh the symbols on kreport
<clivejo> it's not in the archive, so we can't break anything by removing symbols
<gsilvapt> I was going to take care of those this evening but wasn't sure if it was okay with just removing symbols. Tried deciphering if  it was an ABI breakage or API but couldn't really figure out.
<gsilvapt> In that case, I will proceed with the cleanup and push changes via merge request
<clivejo> that package is new
<clivejo> hasnt made it into the archive and may never 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/142/
<clivejo> unfortunately I don't have the time nor the patients to fight to get it in! 
<clivejo> ah, libqt53dquick5 is not in xenial
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *patience
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Let me know what you need in and I'll make sure it does.
<clivejo> not that important in the grand scheme of things
<clivejo> hi ronnoc
<gsilvapt> I'll be on & off for the rest of the evening, but feel free to ping me 
<clivejo> anyone know if VLC can stream to Chromecast?
<valorie> that would be cool if so
<valorie> ask in #kde-multimedia?
<clivejo> according to Joey it's official!
<clivejo> It’s Official: VLC 3.0 Will Get Chromecast Support
<valorie> nice
<valorie> oops, almost made a disparaging remark
<clivejo> humm
 * valorie goes back to reading GSoC evaluations
 * clivejo grabs valorie's tongue
<valorie> yikes!
<clivejo> and 3.0.0 isn't building :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/47/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: you can't find packages for Phonon4Qt5Experimental?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Got a build log?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: <3 vlc
<valorie> I began using VLC when I was still a windows user!
<clivejo> videolan team on LP
<clivejo> master
<clivejo> PPA
 * clivejo ponders adding vlc to KCI
<clivejo> tsimonq2:  https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<clivejo> tsimonq2: fix it!
<clivejo> now
<tsimonq2> clivejo: looking into it
<tsimonq2> First step in fixing a build error: reproduce it locally
<tsimonq2> If you can't reproduce it, how can you fix it?
<clivejo> your magic wand
<tsimonq2> My magic wand contains those steps
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> Not really, clivejo. The Photon4Qt5 packages have always been a nightmare
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Rather than using this packaging, I'll just take the one from Debian's Git repo...
<tsimonq2> Because they have it there!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/87/
<clivejo> just make it work :P
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you done yet?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Not yet, busy
 * clivejo rolls eyes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #901: SUCCESS in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/901/
<valorie> gosh, just try to remove 32-bit, and out crawl the faithful users
<valorie> let's see if they will *test*
<valorie> ok, upgrading to artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ring-kde build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ring-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #235: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #254: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #252: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #54: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/54/
<mwhudson> hiya, translate-toolkit is seeded in ubuntu but ftbfs at the moment, would there be anything especially terrifying about updating to the latest upstream release?
<mwhudson> (assuming that actually builds :-p)
<mwhudson> *seeded in kubuntu
<mwhudson> (which it doesn't dammit)
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: It should be fine as long as you do it on top of the current packaging in Kubuntu's Git repositories and give us a merge proposal when you're done. :)
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: I mean, I'm not currently an active member of the team, but that's how it always has worked.
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: Additionally, if it's visible at kci.pangea.pub, keep in mind that it has to be buildable on Xenial and Zesty as well.
<mwhudson> tsimonq2: there's not actually any ubuntu delta currently
 * mwhudson check debian's git
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: Oh well then no problem, it won't be in our system much. I'd say it's safe to JFDI.
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: But my answer is unofficial. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #62: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #53: FAILURE in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeedu-data build #65: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeedu-data/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #84: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #73: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/73/
<ronnoc> clivejo: 0/
 * clivejo waves
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #41: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/39/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #55: FAILURE in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #52: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #104: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #51: FAILURE in 7.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #52: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkomparediff2/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #52: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #45: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #36: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #37: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/37/
<gsilvapt> What can be done to fix an error returning something like Depends: libsnapd-qt-dev but it is not installable
<gsilvapt> Is it wrong "versioning" of the dependency again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/130/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #34: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #143: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #126: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #134: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #124: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #132: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #197: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #195: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #446: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #41: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #411: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #473: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #44: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #461: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #490: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/57/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun from a comment I read in -release, I think cyphermox is on vacation
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> If I had known that I would have pinged someone else
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Muon seems to be working good here
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> installs stuff fine and does not crash on shutdown
<acheronuk> [14:48]  <seb128> slangasek, hey, do you know who could be pinged about nplan autopkgtests blocking the  n-m update in artful while cyphermox_ is on vac?
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: that dep simply does does not exist in Xenial. have reverted it, as upstream fixed it so it's not asked for until we actually start building the snap backened for discover, and it's not ready yet so is set to 'off' for now
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/13/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t02:04
<valorie> dang, now I remember that conversation
<valorie> I guess he forgot to fix, or push the fix
<acheronuk> yofel: KCI = no space left on device o_O
<lordievader> No monitoring?
<acheronuk> run out of inodes? WTF
 * acheronuk leaves that well alone
<lordievader> Lots of small files?
<acheronuk> presumably, but quite where I'm not sure. 
<acheronuk> hmmm.... too many build logs etc stored in /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/ maybe?
<lordievader> Usually with lots of small files you will earlier run into the inode boundary than the file sizes.
<acheronuk> well / has used 100% of it's inodes, with /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root 3276800 3276800 0 100% /
<acheronuk> file/dir count in /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/ is 2820873
<lordievader> In that case you might consider putting that folder on a seperate volume.
<acheronuk> so that is using 2.8M out of the 3.2M available inodes
<lordievader> Then you can also tune the fs to allocate more inodes.
<acheronuk> the workspaces are, but not the jobs folder it seems :/
<sitter> acheronuk: https://plugins.jenkins.io/discard-old-build
<sitter> in neon we simply have a timed job running that archives old builds onto a different disk
<sitter> there is very little point in keeping builds that are months old available through jenkins. to that end, if one simply moves the actual numbered build dir to a different disk one can simply move it back in should one find the need to look at the data through the webui
<IrcsomeBot4> <gsilvapt> @acheronuk what do you mean with "revert"? Is it something I can do?
<acheronuk> sitter: thanks. had just found that plugin. that or something like you also say sounds a good plan 
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: I did https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?id=83fb9fdb776502f8fd72d2b3dab922a40bdb5fcf
<hajix> hi there
<hajix> how r u guys
<hajix> any body is here for helping 
<hajix> im in elementary os with no liber office
<hajix> and i download liber from the offical site 
<hajix> and then i extracted
<hajix> but in the folder there is a lot of deb files
<hajix> i dont know how to install
<hajix> witch one to install 
<hajix> HELP!
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: saying that, in unstable we can maybe build the plugin for now. I only set it not to build for stable/artful archive as the KDE developer advised it wasn't working properly yet
<gsilvapt> So, basically you checked where that dependency was being used or you  checked when it was inserted and why, and since it isn't needed for the package itself, you decided it was a safe bet to remove it?
<gsilvapt> hajix, this is not the right channel to ask for that kind of support. #libreoffice-channel should be it.
<hajix> tnx for answer.
<gsilvapt> Thanks for the explanation, acheronuk.
<hajix> bot no body in this channle
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: cmake was wanting it, so I added it, then thought "hey, this shouldn't be asked for if we are not building the snap backend", so I then asked the kde -dev if he should really only have cmake ask for that it the snap backend is set to build, yo which he agreed and made a change so it wasn't
<gsilvapt> hajix, there's a bunch of ways to ask support for Libreoffice in https://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/community-support/
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: so he did https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?id=1ff711c54630b665988a728d6318f06004d598ed
<hajix> gsilvapt, thanks for helping 
<hajix> bye
<gsilvapt> But if you downloaded the .deb file it is available in the website, you should be able to install it via software center (double-click) or via terminal (sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debFile
<gsilvapt> Annddd, he is gone.
 * acheronuk shrugs
<gsilvapt> Ok, I see it. I'm trying to understand how I could have figure out this, so apologies for the questions :) 
<acheronuk> np. some of the things require a bit of knowledge of what has been done previously, and the reasoning behind it.
<gsilvapt> Yes, I'm realizing that now
<acheronuk> I suppose we could exhaustively document all the changes and decisions we make, but seems a bit OTT
<acheronuk> being a bit more verbose in git commits might help
<acheronuk> right. back later.
<acheronuk> I've not touched any of those files on jenkins. If anyone more competent at server management wants to do so, please do!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> sitter: if we as a stopgap were to use the built in discard old builds property, would something like this make sense in the build template? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24989309/ 
<acheronuk> or yofel if around? ^^^
<sitter> can't say, I am not using it. the values certainly look reasonable
<acheronuk> sitter: thank you. fair point. at least knowing it doesn't look completely mad is helpful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1613: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1613: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1613: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1613: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1613/
<clivejo> I think the only way to sort it is the increase the inodes on the Filesystem?
<clivejo> the KCI interface is totally locked up
<acheronuk> clivejo: interface is ok here now for me
<clivejo> you can log in?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> ah, won't let me
<clivejo> what device is the problem?
<acheronuk> I couldn't earlier, but I deleted a few logs to free it up that much for me
<clivejo> ah, Im in now
<clivejo> you installed that plugin?
<acheronuk> root!
<acheronuk> nope
<clivejo> I don't understand how the disks are setup
<clivejo> some kind of raid
<clivejo> sda, sdb, sdc, sdd
<acheronuk> there is a built in version. Just not as configurable as the plugin Harald linked to
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/yo1P2P7.png
<acheronuk> the built in job option ^^^
<clivejo> sdb looks like a mirror of sdd
<clivejo> and sda = sdc
<clivejo> we have plently of disk space
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root                           3276800 3276564       236  100% /
<clivejo> wereas all the workspace ones are low
<clivejo> /dev/mapper/kubuntu--storage--vg-jenkins--workspaces   7864320  431820   7432500    6% /var/lib/jenkins/workspaces
<clivejo> don't understand how this is configured
<acheronuk> which is why I was just looking at maybe automating some job log clean up, until Phil can look
<acheronuk>  /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/mgmt_tooling/builds/
<acheronuk> contains 26,919 files!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #293: ABORTED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/293/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 - Alpha 1 - please test! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.7 X Backports, 5.10.2 Z Backports A Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM)  Z Archive 16.12.3 A | FW 5.35 X/Z Backports, A Archive| Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kub
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://www.ocsmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/nomad-settings.png
<ahoneybun> is that the new settings or did they make their own?
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> the new KDE one I think
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> ahh nice
<ronnoc> Nice! There's not 154 acres of un-used real eastate :-)
<ronnoc> Looks like Discover...using Kirigami I assume? Consistency is a Good Thing™
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> correct. systemsettings in master has been porred to kirigami for that list view style
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> *ported
<ronnoc> very nice indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #294: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #295: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/295/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: try only keeping last 60 builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #62: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #62: SUCCESS in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #62: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #62: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1614: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1614: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1614: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1614: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #63: FIXED in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #281: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #281: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #282: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #282: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #283: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #283: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1615: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1615: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1615: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1615: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #54 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #54: ABORTED in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/54/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #255: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/255/
<acheronuk> yofel: you about today?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/55/
<clivejo> gsilvapt or any ninja want to look at kubrick?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Applicable to the kubuntu_unstable branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24995911/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: in needs more that that
<clivejo> its a port to KF5
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ah k gotcha :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You'll have an updated patch soon, amigo :P
<clivejo> so needs the old KDE4 stuff removed and new KF5 deps added
<clivejo> tsimonq2: its more a practice excercise for ninja
<tsimonq2> clivejo: shhh, I am ninja :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: how long have you been awake?
 * clivejo thinks Simon is high on red bull
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Going on 20 hours
<tsimonq2> But I'm on a roll
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #233: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #179: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #42: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/42/
<clivejo> remember your inner monkey of chaos and doom!
<tsimonq2> shhhhhhh
<acheronuk> clivejo: on that symbols refresh and removal of MISSING, why no ABI break?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I've already adopted 1 Debian package today, edited 40 Launchpad blueprints, and moar trivial things
<tsimonq2> I can't sleep yet :P
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, got a total app launch block by the popup error, "not found in /etc/mtab" on Artful Alpha. I couldn't go back to check the upgrade history since this happened immediately after an 2 app upgrade ...should have paid closer attention
<clivejo> acheronuk: working on it
 * clivejo trying to decide where to put -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/mailtransport/mailtransport_akonadiplugin.so
<clivejo> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/mailtransport/mailtransport_smtpplugin.so
<acheronuk> clivejo: I was intending to ask JR on mon about that, as scarlett made  Neon changes for it which don't seem right to me.
<clivejo> just looking at that
<clivejo> you always one step ahead of me!"
<acheronuk> though she was trying to fix it while saying she felt ill and could not concentrate, so maybe still needs some work
<acheronuk> there's one package in control she added, which is now empty!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #180: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/180/
<clivejo> looking at the source - https://cgit.kde.org/kmailtransport.git/log/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/43/
<acheronuk> and one plugin in another, while the other plugin is bundled into a lib package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #234: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/234/
<clivejo> I'd be more leaning towards a new package called kmailtransport-plugins
<acheronuk> clivejo: so was going to as Jonathan to check that over on Mon
<clivejo> but not sure how that interacts
<clivejo> would be a dep of -dev package
 * acheronuk yawns
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: S L E E P  I S  F O R  T H E  W E A K
<clivejo> I need food
<acheronuk> have some raspberries
<clivejo> kinda sick of them 
<clivejo> even Max is 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #235: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #181: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/44/
 * clivejo kicks KCI, I know its failing, stop being OCD
 * clivejo really should remember to push with NOCI :/
 * acheronuk always forgets
<clivejo> and KCI reminds me when its too late!
<tsimonq2> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24996120/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Build log to prove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24996123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #236: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #182: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/182/
<clivejo> is there a meeting today?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you fix vlc 3.0?
<clivejo> I want to stream my private recordings of Harruled Sitter to my big TV
<BluesKaj> well, Alpha is broken , error...message from localhost cannot open /etc/fstab...nothing will launch ...peppered with constant popup with said message...ctl+alt+delete or alt+prtscrn+REISUB is the only keyboard method to reboot 
<BluesKaj> and the message reappears immedaitely after reboot
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Not yet.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How's my patch look?
<BluesKaj> tried rescue kernel etc, but no luck, also VT/TTY updating and upgrading 12 new packages didn't help 
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll continue with other things for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/26/
<tsimonq2> Alright, I *need* sleep. o/
<BluesKaj> oops my mistake, message from localhost cannot open /etc/mtab
<IrcsomeBot4> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq I pushed it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1616: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1616: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1616: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1616: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1616/
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> plasma-workspace 5.10.3 about to go into -release in archive, so that is last part of that update which got delayed by the alpha
#kubuntu-devel 2017-07-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1617: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1617: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1617: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1617: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1617/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1618: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1618: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1618: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1618: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1618/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo think it's possible to get the fix for this> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/kmail-pgp-plain-text-bug
<ahoneybun> says 17.04.2 will have it
<ahoneybun> got asked on twitter but want to be sure before I answer
<clivejo> ahoneybun: first I heard about it
<clivejo> we are planning to get 17.04 into artful and santa has been working on fixing autotroll so that doesn't hold things back when we go to upload
<clivejo> there also a few deps Rik has been working on to make it all work properly, kdav is the one coming to mind
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> Proves that open source does not work well for applications. The many eyes looking at the code argument does not apply here. It would be better to make such applications closed source and paid. That we get a market going and devs have income and more time to spend on the code.
<clivejo> only thing it proves is that there aren't many people who Send their mail later AND encrypt it
<clivejo> why would you want to queue your email for later?!?
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> and comments like "The bug exposed the private communications of KMail users for over four years before being discovered.” are just drama, fake news and click bait
<clivejo> I have used Kmail for four years and it hasn't once exposed my private communications
<tsdgeos> it's just stupid people
<tsdgeos> or evil people
<tsdgeos> you get to choose which 
<clivejo> bit of both
<clivejo> tsdgeos: do you work on KDE Connect?
<tsdgeos> no
<clivejo> can you remind me again what you do work on
 * clivejo is like a gold fish
<tsdgeos> nothing and everything
<clivejo> I see!
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1698180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1698180 in kmail (Ubuntu) "Send Later with Delay bypasses OpenPGP" [High,Incomplete]
<acheronuk> feel free to sort
<blaze> can be enough to get rid of the Akonadi in order to increase KMail's maintainability dramatically
<blaze> the only reason Akonadi was introduced is one certain developer getting the EU grant
<blaze> and now we have to deal with this situation
<tsdgeos> what?
<tsdgeos> blaze: do you have any proof of that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #902: SUCCESS in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #236: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #3: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/81/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #27: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #15: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #133: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #150: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #148: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #285: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libqapt build #286: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libqapt/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #97: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2318: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2318: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2318: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2318/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #151: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2319: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2319: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2319: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #444: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/444/
<sheytan> Hi! Any 5.13 release date yet?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @sheytan, Unfortunately we have to wait for newer Qt packages, so no date :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #506: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/506/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit FYI I have been working on some code refactoring for KA 2.3, so I'm taking advantage to make the reworked code pylint clean following your suggestion, thanks for that hint, I think it's going to improve the code quality
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1128: SUCCESS in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/32/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #33: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #123: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #39: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #144: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #124: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #119: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2320: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2320: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2320: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #581: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2321: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2321: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2321: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #164 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #164: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #137: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #149: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #46: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #168: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #116: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #121: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #120: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #188: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #144: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #144: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #138: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #220: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #132: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #117: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #134: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #132: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #29: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #16: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #133: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #169: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #24: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #34: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #63: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #36: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #149: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #118: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #197: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #19: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #189: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #198: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #120: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #47: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #145: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #38: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #47: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/48/
<mamarley> acheronuk: I think the dependencies are hosed on the latest version of the kdecoration packages.  I get "libkdecorations2private6 : Breaks: libkdecorations2private5v5 but 4:5.13.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.10~ppa1 is installed"
<mamarley> Oops, sorry, it looks like it just needs a kwin rebuild which is already in progress.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yep :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #42: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdecoration build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdecoration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #154: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #133: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #145: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #138: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #44: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #139: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #65: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #58: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #74: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #185: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #187: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1129: SUCCESS in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #166: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #41: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/40/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #133: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #128: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #47: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2322: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2322: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2322: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2322/
<sitter> anyone with a 16.04 vm around?
<acheronuk> sitter: yes
<sitter> acheronuk: please make sure it's up to date then run `sudo snap refresh; sudo snap install okular; QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=flatpak SNAP_PORTAL=1 snap run okular`
<sitter> see if that gives you a proper file open dialog with access to the home
<sitter> (I suspect not)
<acheronuk> sitter: updating it VM now
<acheronuk> *the vm
<acheronuk> snapd update. I'll reboot it for good measure, then try
<acheronuk> downloading for ever....
<sitter> ^^
<acheronuk> sitter: at the moment, File > Open seems to have done nothing
<sitter> as I suspected then. thanks
<acheronuk> sitter: you're welcome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #151: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #134: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #97: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #222: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2323: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2323: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2323: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1130: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #172: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #33: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #44: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #150: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #305: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #306: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #177: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #165 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #165: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2324: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2324: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2324: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2325: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2325: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2325: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_stable_amd64 build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_stable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #166 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1131: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1131/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #166: ABORTED in 11 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #130: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2326: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2326: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2326: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2326/
<mamarley> acheronuk: It looks like python3-pyqt5 has an update in the main repository and needs to be rebuilt against the Qt5.10 in the Ninjas PPA.
<acheronuk> mamarley: cheers. will take a look shortly
<mamarley> acheronuk: No rush; I just wanted to make sure you knew. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2327: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2327: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2327: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2327/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2328: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2328: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2328: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2328/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #167 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2329: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2329: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2329: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2329/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> He'll
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Should read hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @Santa, No worries Santa glad you found pylint useful
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.6 for bionic is in updates PPA, and in backports PPA for good measure
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Also uploaded as a SRU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1779456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779456 in user-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.6 for bionic" [Undecided,In progress]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> currently waiting in the archive unapproved queue
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so hopefully we can have plasma 5.12.6 on our 18.04.1 iso end of next month
<valorie> that's great news, acheronuk
<valorie> thank you for all that work
#kubuntu-devel 2018-07-01
<mparillo> I grabbed an 18.04 VM and re-enabled ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa, updated with Discover, and rebooted. Kinfocenter reports 5.12.6, krunner, kicker, Dolphon, kate, konsole, system monitor and system settings all pass the five second test.
<valorie> oh, I forgot I upgraded earlier
<valorie> I should restart
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2330: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2330: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2330: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2330/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2331: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2331: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2331: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1132: SUCCESS in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1132/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3041: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3041: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3041: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3041/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-15-g417dd6b * Julian Andres Klode:  (4 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Include additional headers needed in apt 1.9
<pursuivant> APT 1.9 dropped some includes from headers, so we actually
<pursuivant> need to include the headers we're using.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/417dd6b4102f55a8f4c05293ee7918ec6d54503a
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-22-gcb19796 * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker/aptworker.cpp
<pursuivant> Port pkgAcquire setup to use constructor
<pursuivant> The Setup() method went away, use the constructor instead.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/cb19796f31c98be4c2e827da4850a0b0dec99afd
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-14-g2a2901a * Julian Andres Klode: cmake/modules/FindAptPkg.cmake
<pursuivant> Ignore missing apt-inst library, merged into apt-pkg in apt 1.9
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/2a2901a66ba37b540d40804f22c103a9abd31f55
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-23-g2cec444 * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker/aptworker.cpp
<pursuivant> Use all hashes in aptWorker when acquiring files
<pursuivant> Seriously
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/2cec444890da35646252f57dd425e979cc542cc9
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-19-g912f2e7 * Julian Andres Klode: src (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Use GetCandidateVersion() instead of GetCandidateVer()
<pursuivant> GetCandidateVer() never actually returned the correct candidate,
<pursuivant> so this probably also fixes something.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/912f2e7bc51208eabc1997d147bf514ab6894107
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-16-g674e4e5 * Julian Andres Klode:  (6 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Use std::string instead of string
<pursuivant> APT 1.9 drops a few "using" uses in headers, so we have to use
<pursuivant> the namespaced name now.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/674e4e541e0ce673dcf4152f2e16af738955fedf
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-18-g9253eb6 * Julian Andres Klode: src/backend.cpp
<pursuivant> Port pin writing to pkgTagSection::Write()
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/9253eb628a9f32e3c510c243ad1c9aa67ab6a69b
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-17-g46c9197 * Julian Andres Klode: src (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Port to APT::Upgrade
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/46c91979a06f4a2977b220f939997dd946cc2040
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-20-gd0ec048 * Julian Andres Klode: src/package.cpp
<pursuivant> src/package.cpp: Use candidate version's section
<pursuivant> Packages do not really have a section, this moved to Version a few
<pursuivant> years ago (they can differ between versions). Let's just use the
<pursuivant> candidate's section, if there is one.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/d0ec0481bb134dba3d04df63a2506a977dac63a1
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-21-gb8d6235 * Julian Andres Klode: src/package.cpp
<pursuivant> Port Package::md5Sum()
<pursuivant> Probably want to export HashStringList instead
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/b8d623587ec1707ac0f827788826e84c982ffab9
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-27-ged4f360 * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp
<pursuivant> Use APT::Progress::PackageManager for install progress
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/ed4f360b7f2488b6712291699e5cf70c8b0207e4
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-24-g2e7d9df * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker (2 files)
<pursuivant> worker: Include unistd.h for usleep()
<pursuivant> usleep() is defined in that header, but the header is not
<pursuivant> included.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/2e7d9dff47c95f7890fbb6cad497593ce9071b4a
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-26-g926793a * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker/workeracquire.cpp
<pursuivant> Use ActiveSubprocess instead of Mode
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/926793a426611a1d044f8dd8bdb6e764a1cf8f7d
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-25-g27f72ca * Julian Andres Klode: src/worker/workeracquire.cpp
<pursuivant> Read CurrentSize from CurrentItem rather than worker
<pursuivant> APT 1.9.0 moves CurrentSize to items, so we use CurrentItem
<pursuivant> for now - but that should go away so we can have multiple
<pursuivant> current items for http/2 later.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/27f72cae73434a1da70a7f0b68f34795a6396816
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3042: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3042: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3042: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3042/
<BluesKaj> !386
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 386
<BluesKaj> !I386
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<mparillo> I saw this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1834063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1834063 in Kubuntu Website "baloo file indexing daemon crashes after login" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> Clearly it does not belong to the website.
<mparillo> So, I changed affects:	kubuntu-website → baloo
<rikmills> :)
<mparillo> But would it be more helpful for me to suggest it is likely upstream, BKO?
<mparillo> Presumably https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=frameworks-baloo
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3043: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3043: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3043: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #14: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #98: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #15: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #76: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #18: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #18: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktorrent build #7: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktorrent/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #85: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #257 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.16.2 now building in PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.16.2.php
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍 if I am not mistaken, that had the alt-tab fix for my hybrid laptop.
<M_aD> won't take long until it arrives in Neon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #257: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3044: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3044: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3044: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #63: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #45: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #70: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #15: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #70: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #64: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #59: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #12: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #47: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #11: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #19: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #85: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #78: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #15: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #87: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #11: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #258 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #258: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #13: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #20: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #16: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #79: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #13: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #101: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #16: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #50: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #18: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #17: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #57: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #15: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #48: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #27: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #52: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #60: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #16: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #88: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #13: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #72: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #64: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #63: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #20: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #78: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #18: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #78: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #65: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/15/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #18: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3045: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3045: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3045: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktorrent build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktorrent/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #64: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/12/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #20: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #102: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/102/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Opinion: do we need akregator installed by default with PIM now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My vote: no.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #11: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> I can agree
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3046: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3046: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3046: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3046/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk I found a small bug in ka-update-metadata this morning, it's fixed now and I have just updated plasma metadata for disco and eoan, you might want to update the data for bionic too (if needed)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh and btw, test rebuilds of latest plasma:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<valorie> @santa what is the orange?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3047: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3047/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3047: SUCCESS in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3047/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3047: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3047/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks for the fix :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_konsole build #11: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_konsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/68/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @valorie, Orange are warnings
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Red "problem which must be fixed", green all ok, light blue "the package is not completely build yet"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3048: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3048: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3048: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #590: FAILURE in 9.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #591: STILL FAILING in 7.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #592: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/592/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3049: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3049/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3049: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3049/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3049: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3049/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3050: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3050: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3050: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #76: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #56: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #52: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #61: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #33: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #51: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #62: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #69: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #61: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #46: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #41: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #65: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #58: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #64: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksmtp build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksmtp/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmbox build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmbox/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #50: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #46: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #48: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #38: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #58: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #50: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #67: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcddb build #51: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcddb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #67: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #56: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkomparediff2/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #80: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/69/
<IrcsomeBot> Lucas Amaral was removed by: Lucas Amaral
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #58: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #54: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3051: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3051: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3051: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #11: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #43: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/54/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3052: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3052: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3052: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3052/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3053: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3053: SUCCESS in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3053: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3053/
<pursuivant> kubuntu-notification-helper (master) 48cb38f * Rik Mills:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Change KCM parent category to personalization.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper/48cb38fe84d6a006e3ac6274b1db6671f5bd15aa
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3054: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3054: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3054: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3054/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller how did yoiu get on with calamares in the end?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I did not get very far.  After downloading, compling, updating the logo, and running in test mode, I did not know how to further test.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also downloaded Ubiquity to see if I could determine the triggers for proprietary driver install, but I got lost in the maze.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, That is understandable!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I really need to learn the whole packaging process so I can trigger a custom ISO creation so I can test.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was hoping I might be able take a daily ISO, rip out Ubiquity and replace with Calamares. But that seems like a hack and slashy approach.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #259 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tied to ask around for Calmar's implentaion pointers in another channel, but all I got was "yeah, I implemnted Calamares, it's not too hard..."
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> haha. helpful
<valorie> @DarinMiller tsimonq2 can probably walk you through
<valorie> or maybe wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller let's schedule a time to sit down and go through with this
<wxl> working with Calamares is easy. switching an existing ISO to Calamares is a little more complex. it might be better to put the ISO into live, install the ISO and maybe the lubuntu settings and start tweaking them to your liking.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Not really complex
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl and tsimonq2, I denfinitely would appreciate any help you can give. Howvever, I feel I do not have sufficient basic skills nor have access to do what is required for set up and testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's been my dilema from day 1... when I have time to work on stuff, I cannot find people online.   And my schedule can be quite erratic... some weekends and evenings I have time learn and others I do not.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I find people are more than willing to help, but often it does not sync with my schedule, so I find my ranndomly trying stuff (buildnig packages locally and playing with the code) but that fails to progress my packaging skills.
<valorie> @DarinMiller tsimonq2 said at the flavors meeting that the packaging docs are in better shape than ever, so perhaps they will be more helpful as you struggle along alone
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Differenct topic.... does anyone run picture of the for backgrounds?  I tested 2 systems here and it causes plasma memory consumption to balloon by ~300MB.  Anyone else notice this?
<valorie> I appreciated your work
<valorie> do you mean slideshow?
<valorie> or what
<valorie> I used to use that but it was buggy and I stopped
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Right click desktop ->Config Desktop,
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use System monitor to monitor Plama memory usage.  Set to Layout to Desktop (apply), wallpaper type :Pic of the day, Provider: Wiki.... (or any of them).  Then watch plasma mem usage...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When its just a static pic, the mem footprint ranges from 121 to 161MB, but with Pic of the Day, I see 450 to 600MB+ of usage.
<valorie> ah, pic of the day never worked for me
<valorie> dunno why
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not tried slideshow in awhile. But it used to run away with all the memory...
<valorie> I never look at my desktop so I decided to not mess with it anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have Pic of the day on my 2nd monitor. I do not use it as much as I have to use Xorg to scale it integrate "nicely" with my hi dpi monitor.  But xorg scaling makes text a bit blocky, to not super usage except for vids or pics.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller patiently waiting for Wayland + NVidia + scaling per display to enable legible text.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-22
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-23
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<clivejo> hi kubuntu people, is adding a Google account working in +1?
<clivejo> ooo groovy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi Clive! I will have to boot to groovy to check... brb.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clive, google accounts are working on groovy, but there is a white screen glitch during authentication.  User must right-click and reload on the white screen to complete the authentication.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also verified kio-gdrive is currently working.
<clivejo> thanks @DarinMiller
<clivejo> what version of Qt is the groovy gorillia using?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Groovy QT 5.14.2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I played with QT 15.x on tumbeweed to try NVidia on Wayland, but I was unable to boot to a Wayland session with either Intel or NVidia graphics.  So I gave up that effort for now.
<clivejo> what drivers use use?
<clivejo> you use?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think on tumbleweed I was using 440.82.  On Groovy and Focal, it seems to be a mix of 440.62 and 440.82 (not sure why or how its mixed).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nvidia-driver-440/focal,now 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 amd64 [installed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But since focal/groovy lack QT 15, I am unable to follow David E's guide to try NVidia.
<clivejo> @DarinMiller have you a link to his guide?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hi .. can someone help with "E: Failed to fetch store:" resulting Hash Sum mismatch ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @clivejo, http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/running-kwin-wayland-on-nvidia/
<clivejo> @DarinMiller thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @clivejo, If you succeed in running wayland on NVidia with NVidia drivers, please share the secrets.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-24
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<clivejo> mornin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-26
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-27
<RikMills> santa_: the new plasma sources are accepted
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<valorie> RikMills: that's exciting news
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-28
<santa_> RikMills: that's good news, thank you
<RikMills> santa_: sadly built binaries are still in new so I can't lad the rest yet :/
<santa_> damn it
<RikMills> hopefully sometime soon
<santa_> offtopic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM6HHs-oeCU
<RikMills> the binaries are a formality if the source is accepted. it is just lack of admin at the weekend
<santa_> so let's hope next week we have that sorted out
<santa_> I'm going to do some test rebuilds today
<RikMills> the rest it is all built in a landing PPA to binary copy to proposed, so will be quick when they are accepted.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<santa_> RikMills: I'm fixing libksysguard acc autopkgtest, I will commit to groovy_staging once it's done if that's ok with you
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> also I updated lintian-ignore.json to adapt it to latest lintian in groovy
<santa_> (in ka-metadata)
<santa_> RikMills: I've just pushed, the fix worked here
<santa_> -1 ugly red
<RikMills> santa_: turning your fix into a ubuntu2, as I already have ubuntu1 at a final version in the landing ppa
<santa_> RikMills: don't forget to push to git then
<RikMills> santa_: push it all now
<RikMills> pushing
<santa_> RikMills: got it, thanks
